# Cycle 1 day 1. Who's with me? *update* It's a girl! Congrats baby_bray!!!



## mailcmm

Any other ladies TTC and at the beginning of their cycle? This is my first cycle TTC after loss in September and I would love some TTC buddies. 

I have 2 children 8 and 9 from a previous marriage but this would be my first with DH. We were so excited when we learned we were pregnant only to be devastated by our loss. Now that we can try again I am going thru a range of emotions from excited to petrified. 

Never dreamed in a million years I'd be happy to get my period. lol That's been a new one.

*OUR "WHAT WE DID TO BFP" COUNT*

He's a list of ladies and what they did each cycle TTC. For records sake I will post this as Month 1 and next to the names let you know what cycle they are on. Thanks
:blue::*mailcmm*: its a boy!!! Finn Sebastian born 1/4/13
:pink:*BERDC99*: It's a girl!! Olivia Grace born 7/5/12
:blue:*Twinkie210*: It's a boy!! Liam born 9/28/12
:pink:*Television*:Its a girl!!! Annabelle born 2/17/13
*Colta*: 
:blue:*Moter98*: its a boy!!! Kash Michael born 2/13/13
:pink::blue:*Menb*: Kaylani Lynne 4lbs. 10oz. & Bernard David 3lbs. 1oz
:bfp:*mightymom*:
:pink:*baby_bray*: It's a girl!!! Abigail Kathleen born 3/15/13


----------



## colta

Hi mailcmm! I'd be more than happy to join you. I'm on CD 4 and just waiting to O. 
I don't have any children as of yet, this past August I fell pregnant with what would have been mine and DH's first, but sadly it ended up being ectopic and I had to have methotrexate. I've since been given the okay from my Dr... so now I'm just waiting for the witch to go away and then we're off to the races!

I'm super nervous, I keep freaking myself out, wondering if the same thing is going to happen again, or something else equally bad. Myself and DH have never actively TTC either, so this is a bit of a new experience for us. 

I'm hoping the best for us and that our stay in the TTC section is short. :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

I am on CD1 too :( I have an 8 year old son and me and DH started TTC #2 in February. We got our BFP in July but MC'd in August @ 7 weeks. This is my 4th cycle after my MC (3rd TTCAL).


----------



## mailcmm

Welcome Colta and Twinkie. So sorry for your losses. I totally understand being scared. I am so worried that everything will go wrong again. At the same time I am excited and hopeful. We want a baby so badly. This will be his first and he is such a great dad to my 2 children. I am not getting any younger either. We need to get this show on the road. Since my 2 are so much older we plan on having 2. My biological clock is running on a backup generator that's running out of gas. lol 

On the TMI side... How was your 1st visit from AF? This has been pretty severe. I am bleeding heavier then ever and way crampier. Did y'all have it bad?

Anyway, I am so glad that y'all are joining me and hope we get our BFP real soon. It's nice to have support.


----------



## colta

On the TMI side for me... AF has been quite harsh in terms of cramps. The flow has been pretty normal for me, which makes me happy. But the cramps!! GOOD LORD!! :hissy:
I've never missed a day of work/school due to my cramps, but this time I am. 

I find I'm freaking out so much about stupid things. The whole ectopic thing has been such a nightmare that it terrifies me to the bone to think that it may happen again. I just have to keep reminding myself that the likelyhood of it happening again is slim. I don't have any of the risk factors so.... 

At any rate, it's nice to have a group of people who understand what it's like... I hope we all get our BFP's this cycle, it would make things so great! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

My first AF was horrible. It started without warning and was so heavy I completely soaked my pants (tmi). I had heavy bleeding and cramping for like 3 days and then it slowed down. 

Yesterday I had light bleeding so I counted it as CD1, but so far it hasn't picked up yet. It is so frustrating. I took a hpt yesterday morning, so I know that I am not pregnant, I just wish she would just get heavier so I can get on to the baby making! LOL


----------



## mailcmm

colta said:


> On the TMI side for me... AF has been quite harsh in terms of cramps. The flow has been pretty normal for me, which makes me happy. But the cramps!! GOOD LORD!! :hissy:
> I've never missed a day of work/school due to my cramps, but this time I am.
> 
> I find I'm freaking out so much about stupid things. The whole ectopic thing has been such a nightmare that it terrifies me to the bone to think that it may happen again. I just have to keep reminding myself that the likelyhood of it happening again is slim. I don't have any of the risk factors so....
> 
> At any rate, it's nice to have a group of people who understand what it's like... I hope we all get our BFP's this cycle, it would make things so great! :happydance:

I bet the ectopic thing was a nightmare. That was a worry for us but turned out ok. My numbers were low. I can't imagine how scared you must have been. 

My MC was pretty typical but my Dr was a jerk. My ob wouldn't see me. He passed me over to his partner after me begging to be seen. The partner wouldn't see me either. Sent me to radiology for a scan. Nurse calls that day and says I lost the baby at 4 wks, there was nothing on the U/S. Then they say we want to check your numbers. I go for blood work go home and greive for 3 days. Then the dr calls and says my numbers went up. Now I am just to the point of leaving my bed to find out I am still pregnant but still bleeding. Dr still wouldn't examine me. I just kept getting HCG tests until my numbers stopped doubling 2 weeks later and got a D&C the next day. 1st time I was examined by a dr was in the hospital. They never explained anything to me. I had to find out on the internet what to expect. They were also completely unconcerned. I have a new dr now. I will never go back to that office.

So here I am trying again. Trying to be positive. And without this site I would have no one to talk to. People just don't understand. It's like unless you have a body to bury you don't have a right to be sad. They expect you to just get over it. I am in a good place mentally but that doesn't mean I wasn't devastated by my loss. 

I am ready for my bfp. Then with the help of all the ladies here I will make it through 9mo. I am thinking of using OPKs this time. I have never in the past but figure what the heck.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie210 said:


> My first AF was horrible. It started without warning and was so heavy I completely soaked my pants (tmi). I had heavy bleeding and cramping for like 3 days and then it slowed down.
> 
> Yesterday I had light bleeding so I counted it as CD1, but so far it hasn't picked up yet. It is so frustrating. I took a hpt yesterday morning, so I know that I am not pregnant, I just wish she would just get heavier so I can get on to the baby making! LOL

Mine is like a crime scene. Been kinda nervous. I can't wait to start the baby making. Gonna use OPKs this time and if AF comes back next month I will try charting. I've never charted and it seems like alot of work. lol I'm so lazy.


----------



## Twinkie210

I have been charting since March and once I got used to the routine, it was quite easy. It really does tell you a lot about your cycle. That is how I found out that I have a shorter LP (11 days usually) and I ovulate later (avgs around CD21).


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I think that may be a great way to get to know myself. I just know that i will forget to do it daily. 

I just get so busy. On top of 2 kids I have a farm with over 50 animals. Add into the mix being a personal chef, gymnastics for my son (3x weekly), horseback riding lessons for my daughter (3x weekly) and ailing parents to care for I never have time for myself and when I do I just veg. 

This week I have a cold... actually I am convinced it's the super flu and the CDC is coming to quarantine me lol.... so am able to spend the week resting. Clients don't want a sick person handling their food so I am off for the week.


----------



## newmrsg

Hey ladies! I am on CD 6 this is my first month TTC after my second consecutive loss in August :( This will be my fist with my husband I have a 7.5 year old son from a previous relationship but my husband is the only dad he has really had.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Yeah I think that may be a great way to get to know myself. I just know that i will forget to do it daily.
> 
> I just get so busy. On top of 2 kids I have a farm with over 50 animals. Add into the mix being a personal chef, gymnastics for my son (3x weekly), horseback riding lessons for my daughter (3x weekly) and ailing parents to care for I never have time for myself and when I do I just veg.
> 
> This week I have a cold... actually I am convinced it's the super flu and the CDC is coming to quarantine me lol.... so am able to spend the week resting. Clients don't want a sick person handling their food so I am off for the week.

Yikes! you are busy. Well if you can remember to take the temp right after you get out of bed, the BBT thermometer I have stores the temp for you, so you could just go back and record it later when you have time.

Is anyone doing anything different this cycle? This is my 4th cycle after my MC, so I am a bid farther than some, but I am going to try soy this cycle. I am a little nervous that trying supplements will do more harm than good but, I feel like doing nothing isn't getting me anywhere either!

Are you ladies doing anything different?


----------



## mailcmm

newmrsg said:


> Hey ladies! I am on CD 6 this is my first month TTC after my second consecutive loss in August :( This will be my fist with my husband I have a 7.5 year old son from a previous relationship but my husband is the only dad he has really had.

MrsG I am so sorry for your losses. I really hope that this time you get your sticky bean. We can all get thru this together. Welcome and good luck.

I know what it's like to have an absentee dad. My kids dad, although he is in their life, misses all the important stuff. Sometimes I wish he wasn't there at all. The kids don't understand why he misses everything.

Sounds like you have a keeper. It's truly wonderful to have someone to help raise the kids and I still get teary eyed when I see him working on their homework with them or playing with them.

We can do this!


----------



## mailcmm

What is this soy? I have read on other posts about women trying it but never got an explanation. I am just going to try and pinpoint when I O. I have never had conception problems though. I am 4 for 4. 2 perfect pregnancies, 1 chemical and 1 mc with only 4 chances of conception. So worried that that is a sign that this isn't meant to be.


----------



## BERDC99

Can i join your girls? I am back to TTC this cycle after a PUL in September which resulted in MTX shot. Glad to have all that behind me and moving foward. Really hope to get a strong :bfp: this month and for you girls also. is anyone taking anything extra besides folic aacid and prenatals to try and aid in your BFP? I have read B^ helps so I have been taking one each day for the last week or so.


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> Can i join your girls? I am back to TTC this cycle after a PUL in September which resulted in MTX shot. Glad to have all that behind me and moving foward. Really hope to get a strong :bfp: this month and for you girls also. is anyone taking anything extra besides folic aacid and prenatals to try and aid in your BFP? I have read B^ helps so I have been taking one each day for the last week or so.

Sorry for your loss and welcome. We are all gonna get our BFP and hopefully it will be this month. Prenatals are all I am taking. I am completely devoid of knowledge about supplements. Guess it's time for the crash course. Figure I will go it naturally this 1st month and if no luck see which of y'alls methods worked and go from there. 

We should keep a list. I will edit my 1st post to keep track. We can keep a record of who, what cycle, what extra's you did, and see what works and what doesn't. Could be like an experiment. I will be the constant since I am not trying anything. So if y'all could just post that info for me I will be glad to keep track of it.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join your girls? I am back to TTC this cycle after a PUL in September which resulted in MTX shot. Glad to have all that behind me and moving foward. Really hope to get a strong :bfp: this month and for you girls also. is anyone taking anything extra besides folic aacid and prenatals to try and aid in your BFP? I have read B^ helps so I have been taking one each day for the last week or so.
> 
> Sorry for your loss and welcome. We are all gonna get our BFP and hopefully it will be this month. Prenatals are all I am taking. I am completely devoid of knowledge about supplements. Guess it's time for the crash course. Figure I will go it naturally this 1st month and if no luck see which of y'alls methods worked and go from there.
> 
> We should keep a list. I will edit my 1st post to keep track. We can keep a record of who, what cycle, what extra's you did, and see what works and what doesn't. Could be like an experiment. I will be the constant since I am not trying anything. So if y'all could just post that info for me I will be glad to keep track of it.Click to expand...



Cycle: Firsy cycle since loss in september

Vitamins: Prenatal, folic acid, B6, and calcium.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join your girls? I am back to TTC this cycle after a PUL in September which resulted in MTX shot. Glad to have all that behind me and moving foward. Really hope to get a strong :bfp: this month and for you girls also. is anyone taking anything extra besides folic aacid and prenatals to try and aid in your BFP? I have read B^ helps so I have been taking one each day for the last week or so.
> 
> Sorry for your loss and welcome. We are all gonna get our BFP and hopefully it will be this month. Prenatals are all I am taking. I am completely devoid of knowledge about supplements. Guess it's time for the crash course. Figure I will go it naturally this 1st month and if no luck see which of y'alls methods worked and go from there.
> 
> We should keep a list. I will edit my 1st post to keep track. We can keep a record of who, what cycle, what extra's you did, and see what works and what doesn't. Could be like an experiment. I will be the constant since I am not trying anything. So if y'all could just post that info for me I will be glad to keep track of it.Click to expand...

3rd Cycle TTCAL (MC @ 7 weeks in August): Prenatal, DHA supplement, Soy Cycles days 3-7 (or 4-8 I haven't decided yet), Prometrium during LP


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> What is this soy? I have read on other posts about women trying it but never got an explanation. I am just going to try and pinpoint when I O. I have never had conception problems though. I am 4 for 4. 2 perfect pregnancies, 1 chemical and 1 mc with only 4 chances of conception. So worried that that is a sign that this isn't meant to be.

Some people say that Soy Isoflavones are nature's clomid. They trick your body into producing more estrogen to hopefully encourage ovulation. I have never taken anything that wasn't prescribe by a Dr., but after 10 months of TTC, I am going to give it a try! You take them for 5 days during the beginning of your cycle like you do clomid.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok Ladies... we're on our way to tracking our BFP's. If anyone else would like to join us please jump on board. This should be fun. Good luck and Baby dust to all.


----------



## television

Hey may i join im on cd2 after d and c on sept 5th for mmc this is my 1st proper cycle but hoping to get preg quick fingers crossed, i do have a healthy 5 yr old boy:flower:


----------



## newmrsg

Thank you so much for the warm welcome mailcmm. I can totally relate it's such an amazing feeling to see someone love for your child as much as you do even if they are biological :)

This is my 3rd cycle after my loss but first cycle TTCAL: Taking Rainbow Light prenatal, 1mg folic acid, Vitamin B complex, Prometrium during LP 

Keeping my FX for all of us to get our BFP's this cycle!


----------



## mailcmm

television said:


> Hey may i join im on cd2 after d and c on sept 5th for mmc this is my 1st proper cycle but hoping to get preg quick fingers crossed, i do have a healthy 5 yr old boy:flower:

Welcome and so sorry for your loss. I will add you to the list. Are you trying anything to help mother nature along?


----------



## mailcmm

So as excited as I was to see the witch I am ready for her to be gone. This is the worst visit ever. Was not expecting it to be so bad. Hope that she's gone in the next few days.

When do you start to use opks? I used to have a very normal 28d cycle. Just wondering because I would really love that BFP this month


----------



## colta

I'd like to be added to the list too! :winkwink: 
I'm on my first ttc cycle after a loss (ectopic end of August, treated with mtx).
I am charting and will be using OPK's this cycle. I'm also taking a prenatal with 1mg of folic acid. 

I'm getting to the last day of AF. She should be gone tomorrow and hopefully this will be her last visit for 9+ months! :thumbup: I'm hoping that it's as easy to fall pregnant as it was last time. Me and DH weren't careful for one month and BAM! So, I have every digit crossed that this time will be similar and I'll have a great early X-mas present for DH. 

How is everyone else making out? Has the AF from hell started to ease up at all? Anybodies nerves going crazy... Mine are kicking into overdrive! :help:


----------



## colta

Oh, and I forgot to mention how great it is to see this thread explode!


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> So as excited as I was to see the witch I am ready for her to be gone. This is the worst visit ever. Was not expecting it to be so bad. Hope that she's gone in the next few days.
> 
> When do you start to use opks? I used to have a very normal 28d cycle. Just wondering because I would really love that BFP this month

If you have a regular 28 days cycle, then you should start testing around CD 8 I think...


----------



## mailcmm

Colta you are officially added. And The AF from hell is ridiculous. It has gone from crime scene to slasher flick, and I am craving red meat. lol Beyond ready to get started again. I am with you on last visit for 9mo. I don't know how I am gonna make it thru the next 26 days. I am giddy and worried at the same time. 

I am surprised at how this thread has taken off. Have a feeling that it's a good sign. If nothing else I feel like I have an army behind me. We are 6 strong right now and I am in till we have our final BFP.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> So as excited as I was to see the witch I am ready for her to be gone. This is the worst visit ever. Was not expecting it to be so bad. Hope that she's gone in the next few days.
> 
> When do you start to use opks? I used to have a very normal 28d cycle. Just wondering because I would really love that BFP this month
> 
> If you have a regular 28 days cycle, then you should start testing around CD 8 I think...Click to expand...

I refuse to test this cycle.Sounds crazy huh? 
This is my plan..........I have an annual appt at my OBGYN on December 12th. I hope that AF does not show up when she should around December 4th. When they ask me when my LMP was I will tell them November 6 and they will give me a funny look and run blood work on me. My levels come back around 6000 or higher and they send me over to get an ultrasound. 

Wishful thinking????/I sure hope that is how it works out. I would be 5 weeks and 1 day. I know I know I have put to much thought into this already!


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc99... i think that's a great idea. I wish I could not test but I doubt I will make it. Gonna try to wait until the witch misses me though. We'll see how long I actually hold out. I f I do get my BFP I only plan on sharing with y'all. I plan on telling DH on New Years. By then I would be almost 8wks. Let him start 2012 as a dad. Want to tell him right at the stroke of midnight. So don't worry about thinking too much lol. 

Anyone else have a plan?


----------



## colta

> Originally Posted by BERDC99
> I refuse to test this cycle.Sounds crazy huh?
> This is my plan..........I have an annual appt at my OBGYN on December 12th. I hope that AF does not show up when she should around December 4th. When they ask me when my LMP was I will tell them November 6 and they will give me a funny look and run blood work on me. My levels come back around 6000 or higher and they send me over to get an ultrasound.
> 
> Wishful thinking????/I sure hope that is how it works out. I would be 5 weeks and 1 day. I know I know I have put to much thought into this already!

LOL... I almost had the same thought! I have an appt with my OBGYN on the 24th, which would be 6 or 7 dpo depending on how things go. I'd love for him to do more bloodwork and then find out SUPER early whether I'm preggers or not. LOL... 

As for a plan.... I want to surprise DH for sure. I won't be waiting for a specific time, but I plan on getting a plain tshirt and making a little speech bubble thing to tape or iron on and put it on the belly of the shirt... In the speech bubble I'm going to have it say "Hi Daddy! Can't wait to meet you!" and see how long it takes until he notices! lol... I saw another lady who did it and thought it was uber cute! 
As for telling others, just you lovely ladies. We're keeping it a secret this time around until around 12/13 weeks.


----------



## BERDC99

I will only be sharing my news with my OH and you girls! I made the mistake before of putting it on FB before and people still ask me how I am doing almost three months later.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Berdc99... i think that's a great idea. I wish I could not test but I doubt I will make it. Gonna try to wait until the witch misses me though. We'll see how long I actually hold out. I f I do get my BFP I only plan on sharing with y'all. I plan on telling DH on New Years. By then I would be almost 8wks. Let him start 2012 as a dad. Want to tell him right at the stroke of midnight. So don't worry about thinking too much lol.
> 
> Anyone else have a plan?

I waited a couple days before I told DH last time and I felt so guilty! LOL He will know about 5 seconds after I do... I will just need time to catch my breath first! I will of course share the news on here and with a few close friends, but no one else until after my first official OB appt when I hear a healthy heartbeat on a doppler.


----------



## mailcmm

SO we are all in agreement on keeping it mostly to ourselves. Even though I didn't post it on FB I did tell a bunch of people and am still getting questions about how I'm feeling. It's awful. Both our mothers bday's are in February so we will tell them then. We would be 12weeks then.


----------



## colta

Last time we told everyone quite quickly and ended up having to go back and tell everyone all the sad news. 
The worst part of it was telling my grandmother. We told her the day after the 1 year anniversary of my grandfathers death that we were expecting and then not long after that we had to tell her that unfortunately it had all ended. She was devastated and It was heartbreaking having to tell her. 

This time we're going to play it close to the chest... it's too painful to having to tell everyone that it's over when everyone is so happy for you.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> Hey may i join im on cd2 after d and c on sept 5th for mmc this is my 1st proper cycle but hoping to get preg quick fingers crossed, i do have a healthy 5 yr old boy:flower:
> 
> Welcome and so sorry for your loss. I will add you to the list. Are you trying anything to help mother nature along?Click to expand...

No im just taking folic acid and going with the flow, i will use opk when i get there god i cant wait to try again :flower:


----------



## television

i also made the mistake of telling ppl especially when i got to 12 wks thought if nothings happened by now i should be fine i hadnt had my scan had that at 13 wks i was very wrong and this time it would be my oh and parents thats it!!!:thumbup: i would suggest u start using opk at about cd8 2 be sure not to miss it then lol :thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

Morning Girls! I didn't add the good because I think I am dying. lol Damn cold has gotten worse. Called Dr and am on really strong meds that he swears will be out of my system in time for the big O. Unfortunately I can't not take anything. Hate all this laying around. I have a farm to run. My cows and goats are being bottle fed and poor dh has to do everything. 

Cycle day 3! only 5 days till I start my OPKs. Thanks for the info on those. Another question... do they say negative until I O? Do I just take 1 test every day? Morning or night? I know the damn thing probably has directions but I trust y'all more then drs or papers these days. I am so excited. Now I just need to beat this cold.


----------



## mailcmm

:happydance:Oh and I forgot... AF is lightening up.:happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Morning Girls! I didn't add the good because I think I am dying. lol Damn cold has gotten worse. Called Dr and am on really strong meds that he swears will be out of my system in time for the big O. Unfortunately I can't not take anything. Hate all this laying around. I have a farm to run. My cows and goats are being bottle fed and poor dh has to do everything.
> 
> Cycle day 3! only 5 days till I start my OPKs. Thanks for the info on those. Another question... do they say negative until I O? Do I just take 1 test every day? Morning or night? I know the damn thing probably has directions but I trust y'all more then drs or papers these days. I am so excited. Now I just need to beat this cold.

It is hard to say whether you need to take more than one or not. Most people say between 2pm and 8pm are the best time to take them. I usually take them at 5 when I get home from work. Try to timit fluids and hold your pee for several hours, so it is good and concentrated. The should come out negative until you O, but remember if you are using the kind with lines, 2 lines isn't positive, it is only positive if the test line is darker than the control line, which sometimes turns into a guessing game LOL. I have some digital opks that I am going to use when I think my cheapies are positive just to double check, because the cheapies are hard to read sometimes.


----------



## mailcmm

Sounds like OPKs are impossible to use. lol I will get some digitals as well then just to double check. I am so impatient. I really can't wait to get started. Still not sure how I am going to react when I get my BFP. Probably going to worry continuously for 9mo.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Sounds like OPKs are impossible to use. lol I will get some digitals as well then just to double check. I am so impatient. I really can't wait to get started. Still not sure how I am going to react when I get my BFP. Probably going to worry continuously for 9mo.

Some people have no problem with the cheapie OPKs, I just find them hard to use... but the digital OPKs are really pricey. I can't wait to start my OPKs again, but I am on CD3 and AF is taking her sweet time, still only light again today. I hope she picks up soon so I can get rid of her!


----------



## BERDC99

I have never used opk. Is there a certain reason why you use them?

I always go by my cm of when I am going to O. So far it has worked the problem is just keeping them in the oven. We usually :sex: every other day (starting a week before i think it is going to happen) leading up to O to make sure :spermy:gets up there in time to catch the egg.


----------



## colta

When I use OPK's I just use the cheapie ones. I get a really good positive when I do O and on the other days I get a very obvious negative. 
Our plan is to BD every other day and then if O falls on an off day, we BD then too... It seemed to work well last time, so hopefully it does this time too. :shrug:



> Originally Posted By mailcmm
> Oh and I forgot... AF is lightening up.

Yay!! Happy for you! :happydance: Soon ladies!! Another couple of weeks we'll all be going nuts with symptoms and hopefully completely swamped with :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> When I use OPK's I just use the cheapie ones. I get a really good positive when I do O and on the other days I get a very obvious negative.
> Our plan is to BD every other day and then if O falls on an off day, we BD then too... It seemed to work well last time, so hopefully it does this time too. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By mailcmm
> Oh and I forgot... AF is lightening up.
> 
> Yay!! Happy for you! :happydance: Soon ladies!! Another couple of weeks we'll all be going nuts with symptoms and hopefully completely swamped with :bfp:'s!!!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mailcmm

I know! This is so exciting. I can't wait to be pregnant. We will bd enough to make this happen without the opk, I just want to make sure I truly o. I have heard that sometimes it takes awhile to get normal and if I get a BFN want to know it was because I didn't o. If I o and get a BFN then next time we can try harder. Don't know if that makes sense... mainly because of the cough syrup from the dr. I feel drunk. Hate this stuff but I cough so hard my throat bleeds and the dr didn't give me a choice. Totally sucks. Told dr that in 2 days I am stopping it though. Don't really think it will be a problem but not taking any chances.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh and did I tell y'all that I am so happy to have a great group of ladies to pass this time with. Thanks for joining my thread.


----------



## Twinkie210

Is your cough medicine a suppressant or a decongestant? If it is a decongestant then it may actually help TTC wise, because it thins your mucus, so it would thin your CM too! I don't know if a suppressant would hurt TTC or not...


----------



## newmrsg

Good morning ladies ;)

I have been using the ic opk's and I do okay with them. Last month even though we couldn't TTC I still used it to confirm when I O'ed. I was extremely painful when I did :( not sure why but hopefully this cycle it's not as bad! I thought I read somewhere on my opk package that once you get a + then you will O within 24-48 hours?!?! That could just be with the cheapies or I could be totally wrong? We just plan to BD every other day and hope that works ;) 

I am so glad to have you ladies to go through this with :) I can't wait until we are all in the TWW together picking every single symptom or lack of symptom apart together lol


----------



## mailcmm

Not really sure if it's a suppressant or decongestant. My couch med is liquid hydrocodone. So being that its a narcotic I want to be off it for several days before we start baby making. I hate it but it works. Have to take it almost every time I get sick. I have such a violent cough. I tried to stay away from it and that's how I wound up tearing up my throat. Hopefully I will be over this crud in the next day or so. Fevers have stopped so thats a good sign. 

Since I am sick I have been forced to watch daytime tv. This stuff is horrible. Am loving supernanny though. Couple more days of this and I will be the best mom ever lol. Ok maybe not but it sure makes me appreciate my little monsters. The kids on that show are horrific.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Not really sure if it's a suppressant or decongestant. My couch med is liquid hydrocodone. So being that its a narcotic I want to be off it for several days before we start baby making. I hate it but it works. Have to take it almost every time I get sick. I have such a violent cough. I tried to stay away from it and that's how I wound up tearing up my throat. Hopefully I will be over this crud in the next day or so. Fevers have stopped so thats a good sign.
> 
> Since I am sick I have been forced to watch daytime tv. This stuff is horrible. Am loving supernanny though. Couple more days of this and I will be the best mom ever lol. Ok maybe not but it sure makes me appreciate my little monsters. The kids on that show are horrific.

Oh hydrocodone! They really do give you the strong stuff! LOL. Well hopefully you get better soon so you can get that BFP! I hate daytime TV too, although I am not home that much to watch it. I totally agree with you about the supernanny show! It makes me want to apologize to my DS for everything I yelled at him for or complained about, because he is an angel compared to some of those children! Yikes!


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm - Hope you get to feeling better soon. I have also had a bad cold his week. Coughing and sneezing my head off.


----------



## mailcmm

Well I am pretty sure it's going around your neck of the woods. lol I drove thru Ohio on Sunday and by Monday was sick. Hope you feel better soon too. TTC with a cold just sounds unromantic.

Ok has anyone seen this Glam Fairy show? Total trash lol. If this cold doesn't kill me daytime tv will. 

Also... anybody have ideas on how to pass time during our 3-4wk wait? I plan on baking. I'm a chef so I figure in my downtime I am going to make holiday goodies. Jellies, pickles, candy, and pie crust to freeze. I also have several shows I like to watch; the Office, Grimm, Once Upon a Time, Dexter, Walking Dead, and Boardwalk Empire. Ooo and has anyone caught that show Up All Night? Its hysterical. About a couple that has just had a baby and how it changes their lives. Dh loves it. It stars Christina Applegate, Will Arnett and Maya Rudolph. If you haven't seen it I highly recommend.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Well I am pretty sure it's going around your neck of the woods. lol I drove thru Ohio on Sunday and by Monday was sick. Hope you feel better soon too. TTC with a cold just sounds unromantic.
> 
> Ok has anyone seen this Glam Fairy show? Total trash lol. If this cold doesn't kill me daytime tv will.
> 
> Also... anybody have ideas on how to pass time during our 3-4wk wait? I plan on baking. I'm a chef so I figure in my downtime I am going to make holiday goodies. Jellies, pickles, candy, and pie crust to freeze. I also have several shows I like to watch; the Office, Grimm, Once Upon a Time, Dexter, Walking Dead, and Boardwalk Empire. Ooo and has anyone caught that show Up All Night? Its hysterical. About a couple that has just had a baby and how it changes their lives. Dh loves it. It stars Christina Applegate, Will Arnett and Maya Rudolph. If you haven't seen it I highly recommend.

People keep saying that UP All Night is so funny, but I watched part of the first episode and I thought it was SO bad! Did it get better after that one?


----------



## mailcmm

It's funny because they are such bad parents. Not really bad but just lost and the transition hasn't been good for them. The baby plan episode where she's still pregnant and goes into labor is hilarious. Her normal dr is out and his alternate is gorgeous and she's all worried about him seeing her woman parts not at their best. They are just so clueless.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Well I am pretty sure it's going around your neck of the woods. lol I drove thru Ohio on Sunday and by Monday was sick. Hope you feel better soon too. TTC with a cold just sounds unromantic.
> 
> Ok has anyone seen this Glam Fairy show? Total trash lol. If this cold doesn't kill me daytime tv will.
> 
> Also... anybody have ideas on how to pass time during our 3-4wk wait? I plan on baking. I'm a chef so I figure in my downtime I am going to make holiday goodies. Jellies, pickles, candy, and pie crust to freeze. I also have several shows I like to watch; the Office, Grimm, Once Upon a Time, Dexter, Walking Dead, and Boardwalk Empire. Ooo and has anyone caught that show Up All Night? Its hysterical. About a couple that has just had a baby and how it changes their lives. Dh loves it. It stars Christina Applegate, Will Arnett and Maya Rudolph. If you haven't seen it I highly recommend.

What part of Ohio were you in? 

I love the Walking Dead. I missed the first season so I have no clue what is really going on. Did you watch the first season? Why are there walkers? 

The next few weeks are going to be busy around here. I work during the week and I also work doing hair every other Saturday. During the week I work at a steel company and we have physical inventory count this weekend which sucks cause it will be all day Saturday and some of Sunday. 

I love this time of the year. So much to get done. I have the Magical Night of Giving on the 20th. It is at our local mall and you get to go in after hours to shop and get special discounts. Then there is Black Friday two weeks from tomorrow. And not to mention Thanksgiving. I cook for about 20 people annd have no clue how I am going to get every thing done working all the time.

So mouch to get done. And not to mention my full schedule of getting busy in the sack with my OH.


----------



## mailcmm

We were at a wedding in Michigan. So we drove in through Cincinnati and out Toledo.

You should really get season 1. You missed so much. Basically it's a virus that kills the brain very quickly. Then once the person is dead the virus restarts the brain but there are no memories or thoughts etc and all the organs are dead. Short story is Rick was shot on duty in episode one and was in a coma. Then the walkers thing happened and everyone figured he was dead in the hospital. So his wife was hooked up with Shane. Rick wakes up from the coma in the hospital after the walkers have taken over the city. He somehow gets home to find his family gone and goes to search for them. Next week the "bad" guy is a character that disappeared in season1. The guy with the crossbow is his brother. He's a bad guy and rick left him handcuffed on a rooftop in Atlanta in season1. He sawed off his hand and escaped from Atlanta. He's probably pretty pissed at Rick. That's about all the important stuff. 

As for Thanksgiving... you could make a bunch of easy sides and freeze them. Mashed sweet potatoes, squash casserole and green bean casserole all freeze well. Then you just have to stick them in the oven. I'd make one each week and voila dinner is done. I have lots of recipes if you'd like. I am a personal chef/caterer and am actually really good at it. I do a cooking segment on the news from time to time. I also trained in London, England at a 2 michelin star restaurant. That goes for everyone. If you are looking for any holiday tips... I'm your girl. DH is a chef as well.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> We were at a wedding in Michigan. So we drove in through Cincinnati and out Toledo.
> 
> You should really get season 1. You missed so much. Basically it's a virus that kills the brain very quickly. Then once the person is dead the virus restarts the brain but there are no memories or thoughts etc and all the organs are dead. Short story is Rick was shot on duty in episode one and was in a coma. Then the walkers thing happened and everyone figured he was dead in the hospital. So his wife was hooked up with Shane. Rick wakes up from the coma in the hospital after the walkers have taken over the city. He somehow gets home to find his family gone and goes to search for them. Next week the "bad" guy is a character that disappeared in season1. The guy with the crossbow is his brother. He's a bad guy and rick left him handcuffed on a rooftop in Atlanta in season1. He sawed off his hand and escaped from Atlanta. He's probably pretty pissed at Rick. That's about all the important stuff.
> 
> As for Thanksgiving... you could make a bunch of easy sides and freeze them. Mashed sweet potatoes, squash casserole and green bean casserole all freeze well. Then you just have to stick them in the oven. I'd make one each week and voila dinner is done. I have lots of recipes if you'd like. I am a personal chef/caterer and am actually really good at it. I do a cooking segment on the news from time to time. I also trained in London, England at a 2 michelin star restaurant. That goes for everyone. If you are looking for any holiday tips... I'm your girl. DH is a chef as well.

I never knew that stuff would freeze. Would love some recipes starting with the mashed sweer potatoes. Sounds good and I have never had them. I love to cook just hate to clean up the mess.


----------



## mailcmm

Mashed Sweet Potatoes: 1 medium Sweet Potato feeds 2 people. So you would need 10?

10 sweet potatoes (peeled and quartered)
-Place in pot and boil til tender (approx 45 min)
-Strain
-Place in mixing bowl
add
1 sticks butter
1/2-1cup brown sugar depending on how sweet you want them
1/2 cup maple syrup
salt to taste (must add or they taste awful)
-mix til blended
-transfer to a baking dish
-freeze
To Serve:
-defrost
-top with mini marshmallow and pecans
(you can also vary this recipe by omitting the syrup adding 1/4 spiced rum, drained crushed pineapple, pecans and coconut to the sweet potatoes as well as the brown sugar and butter. Top and bake.)
-Bake 350 for 30-45 min


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Mashed Sweet Potatoes: 1 medium Sweet Potato feeds 2 people. So you would need 10?
> 
> 10 sweet potatoes (peeled and quartered)
> -Place in pot and boil til tender (approx 45 min)
> -Strain
> -Place in mixing bowl
> add
> 1 sticks butter
> 1/2-1cup brown sugar depending on how sweet you want them
> 1/2 cup maple syrup
> salt to taste (must add or they taste awful)
> -mix til blended
> -transfer to a baking dish
> -freeze
> To Serve:
> -defrost
> -top with mini marshmallow and pecans
> (you can also vary this recipe by omitting the syrup adding 1/4 spiced rum, drained crushed pineapple, pecans and coconut to the sweet potatoes as well as the brown sugar and butter. Top and bake.)
> -Bake 350 for 30-45 min

Oh My Gosh that sounds great!!!


----------



## colta

Urgg!!! I'm getting so frustrated! :growlmad: AF is STILL here! I'm on CD6 and while it's not going strong, it's still very much here. 
Before my ectopic I had 5 day long AF's and now I seem to be having 7 day AF's. I worried that this might affect my fertility and am so freaked out. :cry:

Does anyone know if long AF's affect your ability to have children? I'm so worried... sigh, if it's not one thing it's another. 
I'm worried too that this might mean my cycle is going to be longer. Before my ectopic I had 27 day cycles and my last one afterwards was 35 days. So hopefully it won't be as long this time (or I get pregnant :happydance:). 

ARRGG!!! I just need to calm down and stop freaking out about everything.


----------



## mailcmm

colta said:


> Urgg!!! I'm getting so frustrated! :growlmad: AF is STILL here! I'm on CD6 and while it's not going strong, it's still very much here.
> Before my ectopic I had 5 day long AF's and now I seem to be having 7 day AF's. I worried that this might affect my fertility and am so freaked out. :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know if long AF's affect your ability to have children? I'm so worried... sigh, if it's not one thing it's another.
> I'm worried too that this might mean my cycle is going to be longer. Before my ectopic I had 27 day cycles and my last one afterwards was 35 days. So hopefully it won't be as long this time (or I get pregnant :happydance:).
> 
> ARRGG!!! I just need to calm down and stop freaking out about everything.

My cycles have always been 7-8 days and I have no fertility problems. I can get pregnant no problem. I say use opks to see when you O. I am sure it will be fine. Everything I have read says it takes months for your cycle to go completely normal after a MC.


----------



## television

well ladies opk ordered and just praying they get here in time bit worried they wont be:wacko:, cd4 and its all slowing down now which is about normal 4 me thing in a day or 2 it will be gone gone gone and i can get trying for :baby: so desperate to have 1 but worried i think about it much and im not going to relax enough 4 it to happen, oh well if its meant to be it will and excellent prezzie 4 xmas dont u agree:winkwink: x


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Urgg!!! I'm getting so frustrated! :growlmad: AF is STILL here! I'm on CD6 and while it's not going strong, it's still very much here.
> Before my ectopic I had 5 day long AF's and now I seem to be having 7 day AF's. I worried that this might affect my fertility and am so freaked out. :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know if long AF's affect your ability to have children? I'm so worried... sigh, if it's not one thing it's another.
> I'm worried too that this might mean my cycle is going to be longer. Before my ectopic I had 27 day cycles and my last one afterwards was 35 days. So hopefully it won't be as long this time (or I get pregnant :happydance:).
> 
> ARRGG!!! I just need to calm down and stop freaking out about everything.

My cycle seems to be a little longer this time. I am on cd 6 and I am still spotting just a little. A longer Af may just move the day you O. Since my cycle is a little differnt now OH and I plan to :sex: every other day until after I am sure I O. I am pretty sure that a long AF has nothing to do with fertility. It is your LP that can effect that and that takes place after your O.

You just need to calm down. Stress can keep you from hitting your high point while :sex:. You want to enjoy as much as possibe to allow :spermy:to travel far. 

It is getting close girls! I have every digit crossed for us that this is going to my our month to make a :baby::baby:


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Urgg!!! I'm getting so frustrated! :growlmad: AF is STILL here! I'm on CD6 and while it's not going strong, it's still very much here.
> Before my ectopic I had 5 day long AF's and now I seem to be having 7 day AF's. I worried that this might affect my fertility and am so freaked out. :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know if long AF's affect your ability to have children? I'm so worried... sigh, if it's not one thing it's another.
> I'm worried too that this might mean my cycle is going to be longer. Before my ectopic I had 27 day cycles and my last one afterwards was 35 days. So hopefully it won't be as long this time (or I get pregnant :happydance:).
> 
> ARRGG!!! I just need to calm down and stop freaking out about everything.

I don't think AF being a few days longer will impact fertility, now if you said she was here for like 2 weeks, I would say you have a problem. Mine tend to be longer now 7-8 days even before my MC, but I think mine are longer because I tend to have 2-3 days of really light bleeding first then the heavy flow starts!


----------



## newmrsg

I agree with the other ladies... Mine have been so messed up since the mc too :( Last cycle it was 3 days?!?! And extremely light but I had the worst ovulations pain EVER! I was even running a fever from the pain :( This cycle was totally different I was still spotting a pretty good amount on CD 6. I don't think it will cause any problems at all! Try not to stress (easier said than done I know)!


----------



## colta

Well ladies, after that little freakout I feel kind of silly. I woke up this morning (CD 7) and POOF! AF was gone... So sorry for the freakout, I'm just so concerned about every little thing and I think I'm driving myself crazy! lol
And thank you all for the reassurance. Sorry for flying of the deep end there. :blush:

At any rate, me and DH are finally getting to BD, so I think that that will help me calm down :winkwink:. I'm going out tomorrow to get my OPK's and then we're off! I can't wait for the end of this month... FX for happy baby news for everyone!
So here it goes ladies, let the babymaking commence! :happydance::sex::dust::spermy:


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. We can all check another day off our calendars moving us another day closer to baby making. My AF has slowed down. Hoping she will be gone soon. How's everyone else doing? Colta... How are you doing? Is the witch packing her bags? Hoping we all have a happy Friday!


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Well ladies, after that little freakout I feel kind of silly. I woke up this morning (CD 7) and POOF! AF was gone... So sorry for the freakout, I'm just so concerned about every little thing and I think I'm driving myself crazy! lol
> And thank you all for the reassurance. Sorry for flying of the deep end there. :blush:
> 
> At any rate, me and DH are finally getting to BD, so I think that that will help me calm down :winkwink:. I'm going out tomorrow to get my OPK's and then we're off! I can't wait for the end of this month... FX for happy baby news for everyone!
> So here it goes ladies, let the babymaking commence! :happydance::sex::dust::spermy:

You don't have to apologize! Believe me evey little thing freaks me out now too, and This is my third month TTC after my MC (we have been at it 10 month total).


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, AF is really here with full force for me. Which is quite normal, all though I always let it bother me that the first few days are light. I will still have 3 or so more days before she leaves. :( But I took my first dose of Soy last night, so 4 more nights to go!


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Well, AF is really here with full force for me. Which is quite normal, all though I always let it bother me that the first few days are light. I will still have 3 or so more days before she leaves. :( But I took my first dose of Soy last night, so 4 more nights to go!

What is the soy stuff? I have read it on here, but never knew what people were talking about. 

Is anyone else taking anything to help the TTC process?


----------



## mailcmm

Keep us posted on the soy twinkie. You know like if it makes you feel any different or has any side effects. Our cycles started the same day so we both have 3 days left. I think mine may be gone by tomorrow. We are so ready to get this party started. 

Colta... we must have been typing at the same time. Just saw your post for today so my questions have been answered. Don't appologize for freaking out. That's what we are here for. Our significant others would never TTCAL if we freaked out around them. I really don't believe men are equipped to deal with that. And our families/friends are worthless because either they don't understand or freak out as much as our significant others. This thread is where we go to obsess about every little twinge and thing that doesn't seem to be textbook. We will all freak out at least 50 times before now and the end of the month. My SIL is just about to have her first baby. When we had our MC she said to me it was for the best and now I can get pregnant again and quit my worrying. I was upset and told her, If only that were true. You have no idea what it was like to lose a baby and now every pregnancy I have will be affected by this experience. I still believe this. That once I get my BFP it will be about reaching the next milestone and that each time I do it won't bring any relief. Just more worry until I reach the next one just to breathe quickly and start again. I will worry until I am holding a baby in my arms. So you can expect me to be freaking out for a very very long time lol.


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF is really here with full force for me. Which is quite normal, all though I always let it bother me that the first few days are light. I will still have 3 or so more days before she leaves. :( But I took my first dose of Soy last night, so 4 more nights to go!
> 
> What is the soy stuff? I have read it on here, but never knew what people were talking about.
> 
> Is anyone else taking anything to help the TTC process?Click to expand...

I edited my first post to show all the info for the girls in this thread. It shows what cycle, attempt at ttcal and what they are taking. My goal is that if we don't get our BFP this cycle (which is completely outta the question girls. lol) That those who did my shed some insight on what worked. 

Ok and just for my conscience's sake... I am sorry if my posts seem too long or are worded way off. lol Still on the hydrocodone syrup and beyond loopy. Feels like I have been drinking for 2 days straight. Going off it this afternoon to see if my cough has stopped.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF is really here with full force for me. Which is quite normal, all though I always let it bother me that the first few days are light. I will still have 3 or so more days before she leaves. :( But I took my first dose of Soy last night, so 4 more nights to go!
> 
> What is the soy stuff? I have read it on here, but never knew what people were talking about.
> 
> Is anyone else taking anything to help the TTC process?Click to expand...

Soy Isoflavones (sp?)... it is supposed to do pretty much the same thing as clomid. The reviews are kind of mixed on it, but at this point I would do pretty much anything for that BFP! You take it the same days as you would clomid and it is supposed to help O. I am hoping it will regulate my O date (I currently O anywhere from CD17-29) and help me produce a better follicle and egg. I hope it will help clear up my short LP, since the prometrium I took last month didn't really do anything for it.

So far I didn't really have any side effects that I noticed, except maybe that I slept a little longer this morning (but that could be because I was just tired). I took them at night, so I might just be sleeping through the side effects.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF is really here with full force for me. Which is quite normal, all though I always let it bother me that the first few days are light. I will still have 3 or so more days before she leaves. :( But I took my first dose of Soy last night, so 4 more nights to go!
> 
> What is the soy stuff? I have read it on here, but never knew what people were talking about.
> 
> Is anyone else taking anything to help the TTC process?Click to expand...
> 
> Soy Isoflavones (sp?)... it is supposed to do pretty much the same thing as clomid. The reviews are kind of mixed on it, but at this point I would do pretty much anything for that BFP! You take it the same days as you would clomid and it is supposed to help O. I am hoping it will regulate my O date (I currently O anywhere from CD17-29) and help me produce a better follicle and egg. I hope it will help clear up my short LP, since the prometrium I took last month didn't really do anything for it.
> 
> So far I didn't really have any side effects that I noticed, except maybe that I slept a little longer this morning (but that could be because I was just tired). I took them at night, so I might just be sleeping through the side effects.Click to expand...

Where do you get it? Might have to give it a try if I dont get a BFP this cycle.


----------



## mailcmm

I just got my OPKs. There are 20 of them so I am going to start testing as soon as AF departs. The box says to test daily from the first day after your period. Then I have to toss the rest of the strips because they expire in 30 days from opening the jar. It also came with 1 HPT and hopefully that's the only one I'll need. Gosh I am excited. I think AF will be gone tomorrow. I am supposed to O on the 22nd according to an O calculator. And in 3 weeks I can start testing. OMG this is gonna be the longest 21 days of my life. lol


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF is really here with full force for me. Which is quite normal, all though I always let it bother me that the first few days are light. I will still have 3 or so more days before she leaves. :( But I took my first dose of Soy last night, so 4 more nights to go!
> 
> What is the soy stuff? I have read it on here, but never knew what people were talking about.
> 
> Is anyone else taking anything to help the TTC process?Click to expand...
> 
> Soy Isoflavones (sp?)... it is supposed to do pretty much the same thing as clomid. The reviews are kind of mixed on it, but at this point I would do pretty much anything for that BFP! You take it the same days as you would clomid and it is supposed to help O. I am hoping it will regulate my O date (I currently O anywhere from CD17-29) and help me produce a better follicle and egg. I hope it will help clear up my short LP, since the prometrium I took last month didn't really do anything for it.
> 
> So far I didn't really have any side effects that I noticed, except maybe that I slept a little longer this morning (but that could be because I was just tired). I took them at night, so I might just be sleeping through the side effects.Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get it? Might have to give it a try if I dont get a BFP this cycle.Click to expand...

You can find them at drug stores in the vitamin isle usually. Mine came from walmart. I am going to take 120mg days3-5 and 160 days 6&7. From what I read online you should take about twice as much as the dosage of clomid, so I am going to start low, and if it doesnt' work take a higher dose next cycle.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope it works for you Twinkie. My fingers are crossed for all of us.


----------



## moter98

I just started CD1.....sigh.....of my 7th cycle in all TTC. I got my BFP on just my 2nd Cycle TTC, but, unfortunately, it was a chemical. I too was told I had a loss, then the numbers went up and was told it was still a viable pregnancy, then a week later the numbers dropped again. All in all it was a terrible experience for me. I was not in the norm for a chemical as I bled for about 3 weeks straight, then waited about 1 1/2 months to get AF again! This is TTC #2 for me, so this time around we were trying the Shettle's Method for a girl. I really don't recommend this as I believe this may be contributing to why it's taking so long. DS we conceived in just 3 months. I no longer believe in the Shettle's Method and wish I wouldn't have wasted so much time trying it! Anyway, I am currently taking prenatals, using OPK's, and will begin charting for the first time this month just to make sure I am indeed o ing. I get the positive OPK's, but I know that only charting can confirm O actually occurred.
Baby dust to you all and hoping we all see our BFP soon!


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> I just started CD1.....sigh.....of my 7th cycle in all TTC. I got my BFP on just my 2nd Cycle TTC, but, unfortunately, it was a chemical. I too was told I had a loss, then the numbers went up and was told it was still a viable pregnancy, then a week later the numbers dropped again. All in all it was a terrible experience for me. I was not in the norm for a chemical as I bled for about 3 weeks straight, then waited about 1 1/2 months to get AF again! This is TTC #2 for me, so this time around we were trying the Shettle's Method for a girl. I really don't recommend this as I believe this may be contributing to why it's taking so long. DS we conceived in just 3 months. I no longer believe in the Shettle's Method and wish I wouldn't have wasted so much time trying it! Anyway, I am currently taking prenatals, using OPK's, and will begin charting for the first time this month just to make sure I am indeed o ing. I get the positive OPK's, but I know that only charting can confirm O actually occurred.
> Baby dust to you all and hoping we all see our BFP soon!

Moter98 I am so sorry for your loss and good luck in getting your BFP. I will add you to our list. Are you going to continue the Shettles method?


----------



## moter98

No I'm not using the shettles method as of last cycle. I believe it actually prevents you from getting pregnant when trying for a girl because it requires you to refrain from BD 2-3 before you O. So you miss the important fertile days. The most recent research. Has disproved the method so I feel it was a big waste of time.


----------



## lemondrops

I would love a buddy! My cycle started on Wednesday. First period after my loss of twins in the beginning of October. We got pregnant with the twins the first month TTC with the SMEP so we're going to do that again and hope for a sticky bean/beans. I'm also taking folic acid but took a break from the prenatals because I was SO sick with them last time.


----------



## mailcmm

Welcome lemondrops and I am so sorry for your losses. I will add you to our list. Losing one is hard enough. I can't imagine losing 2. I would love twins. I don't see any reason I would have twins but think it would be fabulous. Hopefully you will get your stick bean.

Motor... I am so sorry you feel like you wasted your time, but maybe this time you will get your bean. 

Ok ladies... It's a new day. Af has officially left the building. I am worried because it was so short. Only 4 days? This PM I am gonna start my opks. Mainly because I am panicking my cycle is messed up. And in the words of Flight of the Condcords "It's Business Time." lol If you aren't familiar with the Concords youtube that song. It's hysterical. Ever since me and dh started ttc he says it's our theme song. Anyway, and so it begins. 

How is everyone else today? Twinkie: How goes the soy? Our cycles started the same day, any sign of AF leaving? Colta: Af gone? I am so worried she may show back up. Getting ready to panic all the time now. Berdc99: Same question...AF gone? Television: How are you doing? Haven't seen a post in a while. Hope you are doing well. Mrsg: Any AF relief? I see you and Twinkie are going to use prometreum. What's that?

With AF making her departure we start the race to Oday. So excited.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Welcome lemondrops and I am so sorry for your losses. I will add you to our list. Losing one is hard enough. I can't imagine losing 2. I would love twins. I don't see any reason I would have twins but think it would be fabulous. Hopefully you will get your stick bean.
> 
> Motor... I am so sorry you feel like you wasted your time, but maybe this time you will get your bean.
> 
> Ok ladies... It's a new day. Af has officially left the building. I am worried because it was so short. Only 4 days? This PM I am gonna start my opks. Mainly because I am panicking my cycle is messed up. And in the words of Flight of the Condcords "It's Business Time." lol If you aren't familiar with the Concords youtube that song. It's hysterical. Ever since me and dh started ttc he says it's our theme song. Anyway, and so it begins.
> 
> How is everyone else today? Twinkie: How goes the soy? Our cycles started the same day, any sign of AF leaving? Colta: Af gone? I am so worried she may show back up. Getting ready to panic all the time now. Berdc99: Same question...AF gone? Television: How are you doing? Haven't seen a post in a while. Hope you are doing well. Mrsg: Any AF relief? I see you and Twinkie are going to use prometreum. What's that?
> 
> With AF making her departure we start the race to Oday. So excited.

AF is still here, but I have longer periods (usually 7 or 8 days)... so I still have another 2 or 3 to go :( Soy is still OK, I had a headache yesterday, but I don't think it was from the soy. The only thing I notice is that I am more tired when I wake up, so I must not be sleeping as good at night, but that is the only side effect I notice. Prometrium is a progesterone supplement. It will help thicken the lining and give additional support to a pregnancy (should I get that BFP). It is usually given to women who have low progesterone or is sometimes given in combination with fertility drugs. I take it for low progesterone, I don't know if it is really going to help things, but I know it can't hurt. The idiot nurse called in my refill yesterday and only gave me 10 days worth... which if I took it according to my Dr's orders would get me about half way through my LP, luckily I have some left from my last cycle.


----------



## mailcmm

I have about had it with medical professionals. They all just seem so disinterested in doing their jobs these days. When I was having my MC my dr kept forgetting to sign orders. I would get to the lab or pharmacy and they would have to track him down. What a pain. Finally I started checking for his signature first.


----------



## colta

Good morning all! Wow! I go away for a little while and I'm so far behind!! lol

moter98 - welcome to the party! I'm so very sorry for your loss, I hope you get your BFP right way and hopefully getting rid of the shettles method (never even heard of that before today) works out for you.

lemondrops - welcome as well... and I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't know what I'd ever do if I had lost twins. Stay strong chickie and we'll be celebrating BFP's soon!

mailcmm - THE WITCH HAS LEFT THE BUILDING! It was actually kind of silly really. I woke up CD7 and bam, she was gone... like she had never been there to start with. :dohh: So, me and DH are officially TTC!!! I'm so excited... although we did have a bit of an issue last night. DH had a bit of performance anxiety. (he'd crucify me for saying that... lol :haha:) and was a bit upset, but he's very gung ho about 'making it up to me'... so I'm not complaining. 
I'm going to get some OPK's today. We're going to basically be trying the SMEP method... I've heard a lot of good things. Looking back on my chart when I got pregnant the first time, that's basically what we did... so might as well give it a shot. 
So yeah... that's it for me today. And thanks to everyone for letting me that I'm not a silly goat head and that I can worry with you! I don't think I'll stop worrying until I have a healthy baby cuddled in my arms. (And then the real worrying begin. :dohh:)


----------



## television

afternoon ladies, well my af has slowed right down i think ill be saying :wave::witch: by tomorrow, im going to start using opk i think tomorrow or monday i dont know what the hell is going on with my body and i dont want to miss it.
I dont know if anyone else gets this but i went on facebook b4 and i had a friend on there who is just bloody moaning about being pregnant i know it gets hard at the end but i just feel like say shut the beep up dont u know how lucky u r :growlmad: sorry slight rant lol.


----------



## moter98

I hadn't ever heard of the SMEP method before reading it here just now. I will be trying that method this cycle, however I will start every other day BD on CD6 instead of CD8 as I always get my first + OPK at CD10 or CD11. (I have 25-26 day cycles)

Mailcmm - I don't think a 4 day AF is anything out of the norm. The average AF length is 5 days, so give or take 1 day is still normal. Mine are usually 5-6 days, but I also have had a 4 day AF before too. And I still got my + OPK on CD10 or CD11 like usual. I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## moter98

I also just want to give a heads up to any of you compulsive early testers like me. You can buy cheap midstream pregnancy tests on amazon for 11.66 for a 10 pack. I only use the midstream tests as I find them more convenient than the strips. I also know they detect small amounts of HCG in your system. When I had my chemical my last beta was at 11 and I was still getting BFP with these tests. They use pink dye. If you want to buy them, they are titled "10 Early Detection HCG Pregnancy Tests - Midstream" on Amazon.


----------



## moter98

Also, I forgot to mention that I have been using Preseed and will also take Mucinex this cycle.


----------



## mailcmm

Wow So much info. Lol Ok Trying to keep up. Need to look into SMEP? I don't plan on testing until 5 days after my missed period. Last time I started to bleed on what would have been cycle day 4. Lost the baby 2 weeks later. Anyway. Telivision & Colta... That is awesome news. That's 3 of us Starting the race. Cotla too funny about your hubby. I am worried we may have the same problem tonight. Lol Mine is too excited. Motor thanks for all the info. I am so glad I started this thread we have had a great turnout and you ladies have all been wonderful. If any of us were drinking I would say lets toast to Kicking off the new year pregnant. lol But if y'all are anything like me you have stappoed anything that could harm getting your BFP or baby.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Welcome lemondrops and I am so sorry for your losses. I will add you to our list. Losing one is hard enough. I can't imagine losing 2. I would love twins. I don't see any reason I would have twins but think it would be fabulous. Hopefully you will get your stick bean.
> 
> Motor... I am so sorry you feel like you wasted your time, but maybe this time you will get your bean.
> 
> Ok ladies... It's a new day. Af has officially left the building. I am worried because it was so short. Only 4 days? This PM I am gonna start my opks. Mainly because I am panicking my cycle is messed up. And in the words of Flight of the Condcords "It's Business Time." lol If you aren't familiar with the Concords youtube that song. It's hysterical. Ever since me and dh started ttc he says it's our theme song. Anyway, and so it begins.
> 
> How is everyone else today? Twinkie: How goes the soy? Our cycles started the same day, any sign of AF leaving? Colta: Af gone? I am so worried she may show back up. Getting ready to panic all the time now. Berdc99: Same question...AF gone? Television: How are you doing? Haven't seen a post in a while. Hope you are doing well. Mrsg: Any AF relief? I see you and Twinkie are going to use prometreum. What's that?
> 
> With AF making her departure we start the race to Oday. So excited.

The :witch: is gone. :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Actually started :sex: last night for our every other night schedule. I want a :baby: sooooooo bad.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Any other ladies TTC and at the beginning of their cycle? This is my first cycle TTC after loss in September and I would love some TTC buddies.
> 
> I have 2 children 8 and 9 from a previous marriage but this would be my first with DH. We were so excited when we learned we were pregnant only to be devastated by our loss. Now that we can try again I am going thru a range of emotions from excited to petrified.
> 
> Never dreamed in a million years I'd be happy to get my period. lol That's been a new one.
> 
> *OUR "WHAT WE DID TO BFP" COUNT*
> 
> He's a list of ladies and what they did each cycle TTC. For records sake I will post this as Month 1 and next to the names let you know what cycle they are on. Thanks
> 
> *mailcmm*: 1st cycle since d&c in Sept. Prenatal, OPK
> *BERDC99*: 1st cycle since loss in Dec. Vitaminsrenatal, folic acid, B6, and calcium
> *Twinkie210*: 3rd Cycle TTCAL (MC @ 7 weeks in August): Prenatal, DHA supplement, Soy Cycles days 3-7 (or 4-8 I haven't decided yet), Prometrium during LP
> *Newmrsg*: 3rd cycle after loss 1st TTCAL: Rainbow Light prenatal, 1mg folic acid, Vitamin B complex, Prometrium during LP
> *Television*:1st cycle TTCAL
> *Colta*: 1st cycle TTCAL(ectopic end of August, treated with mtx): charting, OPK's, and taking a prenatal with 1mg of folic acid
> *Moter98*:prenatals, using OPK's, and charting
> *Lemondrops*: 1st cycle TTCAL:SMEP and folic acid

B]BERDC99[/B]: 1st cycle since loss in Dec. Vitaminsrenatal, folic acid, B6, and calcium

Can you edit this. 1 cycle ttc since loss in Sept. I am also now taking extra Zinc and baby asprin.


----------



## Twinkie210

Me and DH do our own version of the SMEP. We pretty much BD every other day after AF leaves and then everyday once I get fertile CM or +OPK until I see a temp rise. It hasn't worked for us yet, but I am hoping it will soon!

I am an early tester, but I am going to try to hold out until 11dpo this time (I started testing @ 8dpo the last couple months and all I did was upset myself with BFNs, then had to wonder if it was just too early...)

My Dr. wants me to come in for blood tests and I will need a refill on my meds if I get a BFP, so I really just want to know as soon as possible...


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Any other ladies TTC and at the beginning of their cycle? This is my first cycle TTC after loss in September and I would love some TTC buddies.
> 
> I have 2 children 8 and 9 from a previous marriage but this would be my first with DH. We were so excited when we learned we were pregnant only to be devastated by our loss. Now that we can try again I am going thru a range of emotions from excited to petrified.
> 
> Never dreamed in a million years I'd be happy to get my period. lol That's been a new one.
> 
> *OUR "WHAT WE DID TO BFP" COUNT*
> 
> He's a list of ladies and what they did each cycle TTC. For records sake I will post this as Month 1 and next to the names let you know what cycle they are on. Thanks
> 
> *mailcmm*: 1st cycle since d&c in Sept. Prenatal, OPK
> *BERDC99*: 1st cycle since loss in Dec. Vitaminsrenatal, folic acid, B6, and calcium
> *Twinkie210*: 3rd Cycle TTCAL (MC @ 7 weeks in August): Prenatal, DHA supplement, Soy Cycles days 3-7 (or 4-8 I haven't decided yet), Prometrium during LP
> *Newmrsg*: 3rd cycle after loss 1st TTCAL: Rainbow Light prenatal, 1mg folic acid, Vitamin B complex, Prometrium during LP
> *Television*:1st cycle TTCAL
> *Colta*: 1st cycle TTCAL(ectopic end of August, treated with mtx): charting, OPK's, and taking a prenatal with 1mg of folic acid
> *Moter98*:prenatals, using OPK's, and charting
> *Lemondrops*: 1st cycle TTCAL:SMEP and folic acid
> 
> B]BERDC99[/B]: 1st cycle since loss in Dec. Vitaminsrenatal, folic acid, B6, and calcium
> 
> Can you edit this. 1 cycle ttc since loss in Sept. I am also now taking extra Zinc and baby asprin.Click to expand...

Got it. Sorry for the typo! Congrats on AF being gone. I am so excited for all of us.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie210 said:


> Me and DH do our own version of the SMEP. We pretty much BD every other day after AF leaves and then everyday once I get fertile CM or +OPK until I see a temp rise. It hasn't worked for us yet, but I am hoping it will soon!
> 
> I am an early tester, but I am going to try to hold out until 11dpo this time (I started testing @ 8dpo the last couple months and all I did was upset myself with BFNs, then had to wonder if it was just too early...)
> 
> My Dr. wants me to come in for blood tests and I will need a refill on my meds if I get a BFP, so I really just want to know as soon as possible...

Me too but I am scared.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Me and DH do our own version of the SMEP. We pretty much BD every other day after AF leaves and then everyday once I get fertile CM or +OPK until I see a temp rise. It hasn't worked for us yet, but I am hoping it will soon!
> 
> I am an early tester, but I am going to try to hold out until 11dpo this time (I started testing @ 8dpo the last couple months and all I did was upset myself with BFNs, then had to wonder if it was just too early...)
> 
> My Dr. wants me to come in for blood tests and I will need a refill on my meds if I get a BFP, so I really just want to know as soon as possible...
> 
> Me too but I am scared.Click to expand...

I am a little scared too, but more scared of seeing BFNs. I feel like every month it doesn't happen is more proof that something is wrong. 

I was reviewing my insurance and pretty much no fertility treatments are covered under my insurance, not even clomid. So I really hope that me and DH can get our BFP on our own. While I would pay anything to have a baby, I really don't want to deplete our savings if we don't have to.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I hope it won't be an issue. Really hope you get your BFP soon. I hope we all do.


----------



## moter98

Have any of you watched "The Great Sperm Race" on you tube? It has 6 parts and is a total of about 50 min long but I found it very interesting and informative. It explains just how that sperm makes it to the egg and the struggles to get there. After watching it, I actually feel better. It is a miracle that the egg gets fertilized at all, so now I understand that it can take some time! Ladies, just because you haven't conceived yet, it doesn't mean that anything is wrong with you. Sometimes it just takes longer. The average time it takes to conceive is 6 months and 85% of couples will conceive within a year. You only have a 20-25% chance of conceiving in any given month. If you haven't noticed yet, I am a fact and statistics kind of person, lol! Which is pretty ironic because my DS was born with a right club foot and the odds of that are 1 in 1000!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Have any of you watched "The Great Sperm Race" on you tube? It has 6 parts and is a total of about 50 min long but I found it very interesting and informative. It explains just how that sperm makes it to the egg and the struggles to get there. After watching it, I actually feel better. It is a miracle that the egg gets fertilized at all, so now I understand that it can take some time! Ladies, just because you haven't conceived yet, it doesn't mean that anything is wrong with you. Sometimes it just takes longer. The average time it takes to conceive is 6 months and 85% of couples will conceive within a year. You only have a 20-25% chance of conceiving in any given month. If you haven't noticed yet, I am a fact and statistics kind of person, lol! Which is pretty ironic because my DS was born with a right club foot and the odds of that are 1 in 1000!

I understand it takes time to conceive but for me its more of a trying after my 1st loss after baby I know it may not happen 1st time but I wanna give it all I've got.


----------



## moter98

television, I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you get your sticky bean. :)

mailcmm - thank you for starting this thread - feels good to just talk about this for once -( haven't told people we are ttc after our loss yet)


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Have any of you watched "The Great Sperm Race" on you tube? It has 6 parts and is a total of about 50 min long but I found it very interesting and informative. It explains just how that sperm makes it to the egg and the struggles to get there. After watching it, I actually feel better. It is a miracle that the egg gets fertilized at all, so now I understand that it can take some time! Ladies, just because you haven't conceived yet, it doesn't mean that anything is wrong with you. Sometimes it just takes longer. The average time it takes to conceive is 6 months and 85% of couples will conceive within a year. You only have a 20-25% chance of conceiving in any given month. If you haven't noticed yet, I am a fact and statistics kind of person, lol! Which is pretty ironic because my DS was born with a right club foot and the odds of that are 1 in 1000!

I have watched. I found it pretty interesting. I think everyone should watch it.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> television, I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you get your sticky bean. :)
> 
> mailcmm - thank you for starting this thread - feels good to just talk about this for once -( haven't told people we are ttc after our loss yet)

Same for me. I really haven't talked about the MC with anyone. No one wants to talk about it. They jsut say I'm sorry and it's natures way of saying it wasn't meant to be. If I hear that one more time I may kill someone. And I swear it will be nasty. lol


----------



## moter98

"Same for me. I really haven't talked about the MC with anyone. No one wants to talk about it. They jsut say I'm sorry and it's natures way of saying it wasn't meant to be. If I hear that one more time I may kill someone. And I swear it will be nasty. lol."


I know how you feel. I've had people say "oh, it was just a chemical". Like I wasn't really pregnant and didn't experience a loss. I don't tell anyone about it anymore for fear that they will say something like this again. Even though I had a very early loss, it was still a pregnancy to me and I grieved my loss. Sometimes people can be so insensitive.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Have any of you watched "The Great Sperm Race" on you tube? It has 6 parts and is a total of about 50 min long but I found it very interesting and informative. It explains just how that sperm makes it to the egg and the struggles to get there. After watching it, I actually feel better. It is a miracle that the egg gets fertilized at all, so now I understand that it can take some time! Ladies, just because you haven't conceived yet, it doesn't mean that anything is wrong with you. Sometimes it just takes longer. The average time it takes to conceive is 6 months and 85% of couples will conceive within a year. You only have a 20-25% chance of conceiving in any given month. If you haven't noticed yet, I am a fact and statistics kind of person, lol! Which is pretty ironic because my DS was born with a right club foot and the odds of that are 1 in 1000!

I watched part of it, I will have to go finish it sometime. I know that the adds of conceiving each month is very low, but I guess it is hard not to worry!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> "Same for me. I really haven't talked about the MC with anyone. No one wants to talk about it. They jsut say I'm sorry and it's natures way of saying it wasn't meant to be. If I hear that one more time I may kill someone. And I swear it will be nasty. lol."
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. I've had people say "oh, it was just a chemical". Like I wasn't really pregnant and didn't experience a loss. I don't tell anyone about it anymore for fear that they will say something like this again. Even though I had a very early loss, it was still a pregnancy to me and I grieved my loss. Sometimes people can be so insensitive.

Sorry people have been so insensitive to you! The best thing I ever did was join a support group. I think if people around you haven't experienced a loss they can't understand the emotions that it creates. It really helps being able to get all those feelings out and not be judged. The girls at my support group don't care that my loss was @ 7weeks, they understand the pain that I have still. That is another great thing about BnB! There are so many people here that know exactly how you feel!


----------



## mailcmm

This sit has been a life saver. It's great to have people to talk to.


----------



## colta

Good afternoon everyone! :wave: 
So, still same ol, same ol here.... hubby finally got over his stage fright last night (sort of)... so, at least we're on track with that. I did forget to go pick up my OPK's though... :dohh:

On the flipside of that... I just had a friend message me on facebook asking about my baby and when I was due. :sad1: It was quite hard having to explain all over again what had happened and then getting the obligatory "Well, you can always try again". 
I've really come to hate the phrase. When everything happened, everyone I spoke to kept telling me... "Well, at least it was early", or "You can always try again"... and the worst, "Well it wasn't really a baby yet". 
Those phrases just burn me! To me it was a baby, it was MY baby... I had already picked out names, I was already figuring out what I wanted for my nursery... I had dreams and hopes and was so excited for my little munchkin... so don't tell me that it wasn't a baby yet... because it was to me!!

Anyway, off my soapbox... how is everyone else doing?


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Good afternoon everyone! :wave:
> So, still same ol, same ol here.... hubby finally got over his stage fright last night (sort of)... so, at least we're on track with that. I did forget to go pick up my OPK's though... :dohh:
> 
> On the flipside of that... I just had a friend message me on facebook asking about my baby and when I was due. :sad1: It was quite hard having to explain all over again what had happened and then getting the obligatory "Well, you can always try again".
> I've really come to hate the phrase. When everything happened, everyone I spoke to kept telling me... "Well, at least it was early", or "You can always try again"... and the worst, "Well it wasn't really a baby yet".
> Those phrases just burn me! To me it was a baby, it was MY baby... I had already picked out names, I was already figuring out what I wanted for my nursery... I had dreams and hopes and was so excited for my little munchkin... so don't tell me that it wasn't a baby yet... because it was to me!!
> 
> Anyway, off my soapbox... how is everyone else doing?

People can be so mean. If you dont mind me asking wht was the names you had picked out? Mine were Olivia Grace or Ryder (no middle name yet). My Oh and I agreed we would pick out differnt names next time cause it just didnt feel right using those. I also already had my nursery theme picked. Actually my OH is up there now working on it. We have a dream and we plan to fulfill it one day. 

While he is working on the room I am doing my usual Sunday activities :dishes::laundry:cleaning and I am also cooking 5 pumpkin rolls to have for Thanksgiving.


----------



## mailcmm

We too have a nursey in motion. I know it was early but our house was hit by a tornado and we were having it renovated so instead of paying painters to paint it neutral and then us painting it we decided to plan the nursery. It's gender neutral but gorgeous. Can't wait to fill it one day. We didn't plan on any particular name. we have started a list though. Our top 2 are Ryuu for a boy or Primrose for a girl. I really like Nixie for a girl as well. We really strive for original. lol


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone! :wave:
> So, still same ol, same ol here.... hubby finally got over his stage fright last night (sort of)... so, at least we're on track with that. I did forget to go pick up my OPK's though... :dohh:
> 
> On the flipside of that... I just had a friend message me on facebook asking about my baby and when I was due. :sad1: It was quite hard having to explain all over again what had happened and then getting the obligatory "Well, you can always try again".
> I've really come to hate the phrase. When everything happened, everyone I spoke to kept telling me... "Well, at least it was early", or "You can always try again"... and the worst, "Well it wasn't really a baby yet".
> Those phrases just burn me! To me it was a baby, it was MY baby... I had already picked out names, I was already figuring out what I wanted for my nursery... I had dreams and hopes and was so excited for my little munchkin... so don't tell me that it wasn't a baby yet... because it was to me!!
> 
> Anyway, off my soapbox... how is everyone else doing?
> 
> People can be so mean. If you dont mind me asking wht was the names you had picked out? Mine were Olivia Grace or Ryder (no middle name yet). My Oh and I agreed we would pick out differnt names next time cause it just didnt feel right using those. I also already had my nursery theme picked. Actually my OH is up there now working on it. We have a dream and we plan to fulfill it one day.
> 
> While he is working on the room I am doing my usual Sunday activities :dishes::laundry:cleaning and I am also cooking 5 pumpkin rolls to have for Thanksgiving.Click to expand...

I have two girl names picked out Lacie Marie or Lena Marie, boy names are harder, I like the name Owen or maybe Jerrek. The middle name will be John.


----------



## television

grrrr just as i think everything is stopping it has decided to pick up again tonight, i want to see my af so bad and now i cant wait to see the bk of it!!!! cd6 i suppose thas quite normal for af to last that long i just need to chill:coffee:
How is everyone doing???


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> grrrr just as i think everything is stopping it has decided to pick up again tonight, i want to see my af so bad and now i cant wait to see the bk of it!!!! cd6 i suppose thas quite normal for af to last that long i just need to chill:coffee:
> How is everyone doing???

CD 6 for me and AF is still sticking around, so yup you are not alone!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Sorry you are still having to explain things and getting crappy responses. I can definitely can sympathize. Glad your hubby is um back to normal? lol


----------



## mailcmm

Cycle day 6 af has completely departed and we have started dtd.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Cycle day 6 af has completely departed and we have started dtd.

Thats great stuff good luck:thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

I am sure you will be right there with me by tomorrow. I know that I am not ovulating yet but never hurts to get a jump on things lol


----------



## colta

> Originally Posted By mailcmm
> Colta... Sorry you are still having to explain things and getting crappy responses. I can definitely can sympathize. Glad your hubby is um back to normal? lol

LMAO!!! :haha: Yeah, he's thankfully back to normal :winkwink: But no, it was quite depressing to have to explain everything all over again... it kind of put me in a funk for a while. Ah well... not much you can do about it I suppose? :shrug:



> Orginally Posted By television
> grrrr just as i think everything is stopping it has decided to pick up again tonight, i want to see my af so bad and now i cant wait to see the bk of it!!!! cd6 i suppose thas quite normal for af to last that long i just need to chill
> How is everyone doing???

I know how you feel! Mine wasn't gone until the morning of cd7... so, fingers crossed for you!

As for names, both me and DH have decided on Emmett for a boy and either Hailee or Zoey for a girl. Despite everything we're still sticking with those names. We also have a nursery theme picked out... Light yellow and limey green with white accents and zoo animals! :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

I love Sunday nights. Best night on TV. Waiting to watch Once upon a Time and Walking Dead. Berdc99 I hope you are able to watch. Tonights gonna be good. We record Dexter and Boardwalk Empire. Doubt I will make it through those to tonight. I have to work in the AM. Only 1 client so not a busy day. Actually this week will be pretty slow. Guess that good just coming off a cold. Anyway. We should all be done with AF soon. For those of us who already kicked her to the curb... Get to work. We have bfp's to post. And for all those who still have your vistor... Hang in there only another day or so. That's about it for today. I was just thinking how the TWW is gonna be hell.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I love Sunday nights. Best night on TV. Waiting to watch Once upon a Time and Walking Dead. Berdc99 I hope you are able to watch. Tonights gonna be good. We record Dexter and Boardwalk Empire. Doubt I will make it through those to tonight. I have to work in the AM. Only 1 client so not a busy day. Actually this week will be pretty slow. Guess that good just coming off a cold. Anyway. We should all be done with AF soon. For those of us who already kicked her to the curb... Get to work. We have bfp's to post. And for all those who still have your vistor... Hang in there only another day or so. That's about it for today. I was just thinking how the TWW is gonna be hell.

Yes, I am going to be watching tonight. One last load of :laundry: to put away and off to the shower. Not to mention we have another night of :sex: on the schedule for tonight. May not be fertile yet, but we are still sticking to the everyother night until after I ovulate. Good night girls!


----------



## mailcmm

Hello all! Home from work and had a great day. Now I am going to relax. No kids tonight. They are at their dad's. He get's them every other week and every Monday. I love the free time but miss them terribly. They really spend the time with their grandma as they stay at her house. Anyway, I took my first opk today. It was a clear negative. lol Only a control line. About what I expected but still just wanted to see a double line. This train is moving entirely too slow. How's everybody else doing? Has everyone kicked the witch to the curb yet? 

Berdc99... Walking dead was amazing! Can't believe Merle was a figment of Daryl's imagination. Me and Dh think they are using it to gradually reintroduce us to his character and plant a seed in Daryl's head to turn him against the group. We'll see. Next week is gonna be awesome. Hershel is an idiot keeping all those walker's in the barn. Wow.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Hello all! Home from work and had a great day. Now I am going to relax. No kids tonight. They are at their dad's. He get's them every other week and every Monday. I love the free time but miss them terribly. They really spend the time with their grandma as they stay at her house. Anyway, I took my first opk today. It was a clear negative. lol Only a control line. About what I expected but still just wanted to see a double line. This train is moving entirely too slow. How's everybody else doing? Has everyone kicked the witch to the curb yet?
> 
> Berdc99... Walking dead was amazing! Can't believe Merle was a figment of Daryl's imagination. Me and Dh think they are using it to gradually reintroduce us to his character and plant a seed in Daryl's head to turn him against the group. We'll see. Next week is gonna be awesome. Hershel is an idiot keeping all those walker's in the barn. Wow.

Next weeks looks good.......why on earth do they have all those walkers in the barn? Kinda crazy!

I am so excited to TTC. I have not been busy at work today and have sat and figured when I would be due if I was to get my BFP this month.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! Home from work and had a great day. Now I am going to relax. No kids tonight. They are at their dad's. He get's them every other week and every Monday. I love the free time but miss them terribly. They really spend the time with their grandma as they stay at her house. Anyway, I took my first opk today. It was a clear negative. lol Only a control line. About what I expected but still just wanted to see a double line. This train is moving entirely too slow. How's everybody else doing? Has everyone kicked the witch to the curb yet?
> 
> Berdc99... Walking dead was amazing! Can't believe Merle was a figment of Daryl's imagination. Me and Dh think they are using it to gradually reintroduce us to his character and plant a seed in Daryl's head to turn him against the group. We'll see. Next week is gonna be awesome. Hershel is an idiot keeping all those walker's in the barn. Wow.
> 
> Next weeks looks good.......why on earth do they have all those walkers in the barn? Kinda crazy!
> 
> I am so excited to TTC. I have not been busy at work today and have sat and figured when I would be due if I was to get my BFP this month.Click to expand...

Hahah, I did that too! I would be due August 15th just a few days after when I MC'd. I would also be going in for my 20 week U/S mid to late March, which is close to my original due date March 18th!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! Home from work and had a great day. Now I am going to relax. No kids tonight. They are at their dad's. He get's them every other week and every Monday. I love the free time but miss them terribly. They really spend the time with their grandma as they stay at her house. Anyway, I took my first opk today. It was a clear negative. lol Only a control line. About what I expected but still just wanted to see a double line. This train is moving entirely too slow. How's everybody else doing? Has everyone kicked the witch to the curb yet?
> 
> Berdc99... Walking dead was amazing! Can't believe Merle was a figment of Daryl's imagination. Me and Dh think they are using it to gradually reintroduce us to his character and plant a seed in Daryl's head to turn him against the group. We'll see. Next week is gonna be awesome. Hershel is an idiot keeping all those walker's in the barn. Wow.
> 
> Next weeks looks good.......why on earth do they have all those walkers in the barn? Kinda crazy!
> 
> I am so excited to TTC. I have not been busy at work today and have sat and figured when I would be due if I was to get my BFP this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Hahah, I did that too! I would be due August 15th just a few days after when I MC'd. I would also be going in for my 20 week U/S mid to late March, which is close to my original due date March 18th!Click to expand...

Oh god i have just done the same and i would be due the same day i had my 12 week scan 15th aug and found out my little one hadnt developed :cry: thats scary


----------



## mailcmm

I did too lol. August 14. Told DH we may need to skip next month if we don't get our bfp because we would be due Sept 11.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I did too lol. August 14. Told DH we may need to skip next month if we don't get our bfp because we would be due Sept 11.

Not too many people deliver on their due dates anyway, so I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I think I am going to start my OPKs tomorrow... I need something to help the time pass faster LOL.


----------



## BERDC99

Anyone else think the days are passing slower lately????


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh yes! I'm only on CD4 and can't remember the days passing this slowly before. Still waiting for :witch: to go away. Seems like it's taking forever.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Oh my gosh yes! I'm only on CD4 and can't remember the days passing this slowly before. Still waiting for :witch: to go away. Seems like it's taking forever.

Hope the witch leaves you soon!


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> Anyone else think the days are passing slower lately????

Holy yes!! Me and DH have been making the best of our trying time, but it still seems like it's taking forever to get to the tww... and I only have like 4 days to go! :dohh: At any rate, I'm sure it'll all be good... Me and DH are really doing our best, so at least when the TWW comes along, I'll know I did all I could.

Speaking of which, I ran out of OPK's!! :cry: I need to run to the store tomorrow afternoon and get some... I keep putting it off, which is silly. Ah well...


----------



## lemondrops

I think AF should be completely gone by tomorrow. We're going to wait until CD10 to start BDing because I'm afraid that I might ovulate late (still not normal since MC). And since we're doing SMEP I don't want to start too early and then be exhausted by the time I ovulate. We haven't had much intimacy at all since our loss. I'm still nervous about it all.


----------



## television

cd8 and :witch: is gone gone gone and started :sex: and did 1st opk yesterday it was neg but i thought as much gonna test everyday now till it happens and prob gonna try every night, but going on a 28 cycle i prob should start thurs properly does anyone know if its best to bed every night or just every other?:shrug:


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> cd8 and :witch: is gone gone gone and started :sex: and did 1st opk yesterday it was neg but i thought as much gonna test everyday now till it happens and prob gonna try every night, but going on a 28 cycle i prob should start thurs properly does anyone know if its best to bed every night or just every other?:shrug:

I think it all depends, if you have no issues with male fertility, BDing every day is better. If you do have male fertility problems then every other day is better. Me and DH usually BD every other day until either a + OPK or fertile CM (which for me the CM usually comes first) then we BD every day until I confirm O. DH doesn't have the stamina to do it everyday, so I got to try to make it count, LOL.


----------



## Girl20

Heloo Mailcmm (Big Hug)

I am terribly sorry to hear about your loss, and I can totally relate to your story.
I do not have any children yet but had my first miscairage on the 7th of September 2011.
I seriously could not wait for my period to make it's appearance after the m/c, i actually prayed for it to come!! (never thought i'd do that either:) )
I also thought I'd get pregnant straight away after the m/c but AF just came knocking at my door this morning in full force!! wich left me dissapointed!! Gosh!!

Nice knowing there's ladies out there that know what I am going through.. but i wish we never even had to be in this situation in the first place though!


----------



## mailcmm

Girl20 said:


> Heloo Mailcmm (Big Hug)
> 
> I am terribly sorry to hear about your loss, and I can totally relate to your story.
> I do not have any children yet but had my first miscairage on the 7th of September 2011.
> I seriously could not wait for my period to make it's appearance after the m/c, i actually prayed for it to come!! (never thought i'd do that either:) )
> I also thought I'd get pregnant straight away after the m/c but AF just came knocking at my door this morning in full force!! wich left me dissapointed!! Gosh!!
> 
> Nice knowing there's ladies out there that know what I am going through.. but i wish we never even had to be in this situation in the first place though!

So sorry to hear about your loss. It is very upsetting when the HPT is negative or AF shows up. We all want this so bad and I think I am safe to say that in this instance patience has left the building. We would love you to join us. We are all sticking with this till the end, and these ladies are really lovely.


----------



## mailcmm

Morning All. OPK number 2 negative but a faint line can be seen today. Hope this is me gearing up for my surge. We aren't really following any method per say. We bd every 36 hours and will bd daily during my surge and for 2 days after. I am hoping that covers it. lol My real worry is not having another MC. I know I am fertile and so is DH.

How's everybody today? Anyone still have AF or are we all waiting to O?


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Morning All. OPK number 2 negative but a faint line can be seen today. Hope this is me gearing up for my surge. We aren't really following any method per say. We bd every 36 hours and will bd daily during my surge and for 2 days after. I am hoping that covers it. lol My real worry is not having another MC. I know I am fertile and so is DH.
> 
> How's everybody today? Anyone still have AF or are we all waiting to O?

Afternoon well i also did my second test a line showed neg but def a little bit more then yesterday so just keep going till i get to that day,i dont hold out my hope but i dont have to much faith in anything after mc but know thats the wrong attitude lol it would be so nice if some of us if not all got a :bfp: this month


----------



## television

Girl20 said:


> Heloo Mailcmm (Big Hug)
> 
> I am terribly sorry to hear about your loss, and I can totally relate to your story.
> I do not have any children yet but had my first miscairage on the 7th of September 2011.
> I seriously could not wait for my period to make it's appearance after the m/c, i actually prayed for it to come!! (never thought i'd do that either:) )
> I also thought I'd get pregnant straight away after the m/c but AF just came knocking at my door this morning in full force!! wich left me dissapointed!! Gosh!!
> 
> Nice knowing there's ladies out there that know what I am going through.. but i wish we never even had to be in this situation in the first place though!

Really sorry hun to hear what your going through stick with us and we will get through it together, you'll be trying again before you know it :thumbup:


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Morning All. OPK number 2 negative but a faint line can be seen today. Hope this is me gearing up for my surge. We aren't really following any method per say. We bd every 36 hours and will bd daily during my surge and for 2 days after. I am hoping that covers it. lol My real worry is not having another MC. I know I am fertile and so is DH.
> 
> How's everybody today? Anyone still have AF or are we all waiting to O?

I have never tried the opk before. We always just dtd every other night around the time I am getting ready to O. I also watch for changes in my cm. Is there a certain reason why you use them?


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Morning All. OPK number 2 negative but a faint line can be seen today. Hope this is me gearing up for my surge. We aren't really following any method per say. We bd every 36 hours and will bd daily during my surge and for 2 days after. I am hoping that covers it. lol My real worry is not having another MC. I know I am fertile and so is DH.
> 
> How's everybody today? Anyone still have AF or are we all waiting to O?
> 
> I have never tried the opk before. We always just dtd every other night around the time I am getting ready to O. I also watch for changes in my cm. Is there a certain reason why you use them?Click to expand...

I think for some it's just nice to know for sure... I know that's how I feel. 

So, how is everyone? I think we're all pretty much waiting to O now... I just wish it would hurry up! I wanna be in the tww and making up symptoms! :winkwink: I'm so hoping this is the cycle for me... ever since I knew what was going on, all I've been able to think about is trying again and now that we're finally here, I just want to get pregnant as soon as possible. 
Hopefully my cycle will be my normal 27 days and that I get a BFP quick... I hope the same for everyone else here as well! 
Me and DH have been BD'ing every other day so far, my only concern is that I'm supposed to O on CD14 and if we BD tomorrow and then skip a day, we'll be on O day and I'd like to get the day before and day after as well... so hubby will have to BD every day for 4 days! :haha: Not that I'm complaining. :blush:
This is basically what we did when we caught last time (although we didn't realize until we were pregnant that, that's what happened.) At any rate... hope it works!


----------



## BERDC99

I think I may be Oing earlier than my ticker says. I think this because I have been having O pains on my left side. I dont do opk's so I will be paying more attention to my cm over the next couple of days. I Googled it and it says that O pains can be related to surge. It that is the case I should O in the next two days or so. 

Do any of you girls that do opk's get O pains? If so how soon after your pains do you O? We have been dtd every other day since Af left at the end of last week.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> I think I may be Oing earlier than my ticker says. I think this because I have been having O pains on my left side. I dont do opk's so I will be paying more attention to my cm over the next couple of days. I Googled it and it says that O pains can be related to LP surge. It tjat is the case I should O in the next two days or so.
> 
> Do any of you girls that do opk's get O pains? If so how soon after your pains do you O? We have been dtd every other day since Af left at the end of last week.

The month I really noticed O pains, I O'd 1-2 days later I think.


----------



## moter98

CD5 and counting.......slowly. I'm thinking back to my first time TTC and wishing it would have happened so fast this time! Wow, it only took 3 cycles that time, and we weren't really even trying until that 3rd cycle. This time though, I am all worried there's something wrong with me. I had a placenta accreta with my first (the placenta wouldn't detach) with manual removal. So now of course I'm wondering if my chemical was a result of uterine scarring from that. And then I also worry if having a baby changed my hormones and it's preventing me from getting pregnant. Grrr....I just wanna see that BFP already. 7 cycles is way too long to wait!!! and still waiting...........


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> I think I may be Oing earlier than my ticker says. I think this because I have been having O pains on my left side. I dont do opk's so I will be paying more attention to my cm over the next couple of days. I Googled it and it says that O pains can be related to LP surge. It tjat is the case I should O in the next two days or so.
> 
> Do any of you girls that do opk's get O pains? If so how soon after your pains do you O? We have been dtd every other day since Af left at the end of last week.

I do get O pains when a couple days or so before I O, so... I should probably have some pains in the next day or so.


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Morning All. OPK number 2 negative but a faint line can be seen today. Hope this is me gearing up for my surge. We aren't really following any method per say. We bd every 36 hours and will bd daily during my surge and for 2 days after. I am hoping that covers it. lol My real worry is not having another MC. I know I am fertile and so is DH.
> 
> How's everybody today? Anyone still have AF or are we all waiting to O?
> 
> I have never tried the opk before. We always just dtd every other night around the time I am getting ready to O. I also watch for changes in my cm. Is there a certain reason why you use them?Click to expand...

I don't normally use them. Decided to do it this go round because my quack DR told me I would O for several months after a d&c. He also said I wouldn't get my period back til Dec/Jan. I just want to make sure my cycle is normal so if I get a BFN I know it wasn't because I am not ovulating. Still trying to figure out how this makes sense but it works in my mind. lol


----------



## mailcmm

I get o pains. Bad ones. Have landed in the er a couple of times thinking my appendics ruptured. lol I am just ready to be pregnant.


----------



## Girl20

Heloooo Ladies:)

Okay so this might sound totally lame, but I have no idea when we should actually TTC again?. My 1st period after the m/c came on the 15th of October and now this one started the 15th of November, it usually lasts for about 6/7 days MAX. When should we be trying, and like wich days would most problably be my most fertile days?? 
Also should we have sex every day, or every other day??

If someone could please help me with this lol


----------



## colta

Girl20 said:


> Heloooo Ladies:)
> 
> Okay so this might sound totally lame, but I have no idea when we should actually TTC again?. My 1st period after the m/c came on the 15th of October and now this one started the 15th of November, it usually lasts for about 6/7 days MAX. When should we be trying, and like wich days would most problably be my most fertile days??
> Also should we have sex every day, or every other day??
> 
> If someone could please help me with this lol

Hi! Welcome to our little slice of heaven... Ar far as when to start trying, unless your doctor said to wait, they usually say wait at least one period. But every circumstance is different, so if you were supposed to wait longer, than you should wait longer or talk to you doctor.
As far as which days to try... most girls around here either chart their cycles or use opk's or something. Charting is when you either chart your body temperature every morning at the same time and watch for ir to rise as you ovulate... or you can also chart your CM (cervical mucus... isn't that a pretty thing to say)... if you want more info on that try www.fertilityfriend.com. 
As far as how often you do it, every other day should be more than enough, that's what I'm doing! :thumbup:

AFM.... I just wanted to pop in and say that I got a big temp jump this morning!!! So maybe I'm ovulating early this cycle?? :shrug: That would be awesome! :happydance: I guess I'll just have to see if the temp jump continues over the next couple days, but I'm going to be bd'ing every day anyway, so I'm not worried... looks like I may be off to the races ladies!!


----------



## Girl20

Thanks so much Colta:),

I am definatlly going to read up on that!!
You see my husband does not like me getting to "technical" about getting pregnant - and tells me that it will all happen in God's time.
I know he is right but lol I dont see it happening if the timing isnt right, especially not now that I see you all so clued up on your bodies, and I am still trying to figure things out!

:)


----------



## Twinkie210

Girl20 said:


> Thanks so much Colta:),
> 
> I am definatlly going to read up on that!!
> You see my husband does not like me getting to "technical" about getting pregnant - and tells me that it will all happen in God's time.
> I know he is right but lol I dont see it happening if the timing isnt right, especially not now that I see you all so clued up on your bodies, and I am still trying to figure things out!
> 
> :)

If you don't want to track ovulation, I would just try to BD every other day. But you can get an idea of when you should be ovulating by counting backwards 2 weeks from when you think your next AF will arrive, but this is just approximate, you could O earlier or later than this date...


----------



## beautifuloaks

CD1 again......


----------



## Twinkie210

beautifuloaks said:


> CD1 again......

:hugs: Every BFP starts with CD1!


----------



## television

Im really confused :wacko: ive done another opk it was neg which i expected (dont ask y) but i did a hpt and it came up with a faint line like within 2 mins im thinking it must b evap line i only just finished my period and it was a proper period????????????????????????????????????????????????:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Girl20

Im on cycle day 2.. feeling C0nvUsed!!
Sad because Im not pregnant already but happy because I can almost start trying again, what an emotional roler coster!!!

I geuss some of you problably read my previous posts but what cycle days do you all think you should have sex.

Just take a min to see if im getting this right please lol (im fairly regular)

miscairies 7th September
1st Period there after 15th October (7days)
2nd Period 15 November 
So this mean my cycle days are 32 days apart?

Some woman say I should TTC 14 days Prior to cd1? Wich then works out to the 2nd Of December?

Others say I shoudl TTC on day 8 10 12 14 15 But then it ends on the 30th of November and I wont even be trying in December?..

Or should I just Keep TTC every day or second day?? lol so much to do so little time;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Girl20 said:


> Im on cycle day 2.. feeling C0nvUsed!!
> Sad because Im not pregnant already but happy because I can almost start trying again, what an emotional roler coster!!!
> 
> I geuss some of you problably read my previous posts but what cycle days do you all think you should have sex.
> 
> Just take a min to see if im getting this right please lol (im fairly regular)
> 
> miscairies 7th September
> 1st Period there after 15th October (7days)
> 2nd Period 15 November
> So this mean my cycle days are 32 days apart?
> 
> Some woman say I should TTC 14 days Prior to cd1? Wich then works out to the 2nd Of December?
> 
> Others say I shoudl TTC on day 8 10 12 14 15 But then it ends on the 30th of November and I wont even be trying in December?..
> 
> Or should I just Keep TTC every day or second day?? lol so much to do so little time;)

Since you don't know when you are ovulating I would BD at least every other day from CD 8-18. That should cover it. If you notice EWCM or O pains, you may want to BD more around those days.


----------



## television

Girl20 said:


> Im on cycle day 2.. feeling C0nvUsed!!
> Sad because Im not pregnant already but happy because I can almost start trying again, what an emotional roler coster!!!
> 
> I geuss some of you problably read my previous posts but what cycle days do you all think you should have sex.
> 
> Just take a min to see if im getting this right please lol (im fairly regular)
> 
> miscairies 7th September
> 1st Period there after 15th October (7days)
> 2nd Period 15 November
> So this mean my cycle days are 32 days apart?
> 
> Some woman say I should TTC 14 days Prior to cd1? Wich then works out to the 2nd Of December?
> 
> Others say I shoudl TTC on day 8 10 12 14 15 But then it ends on the 30th of November and I wont even be trying in December?..
> 
> Or should I just Keep TTC every day or second day?? lol so much to do so little time;)

<a href="https://www.ovulation-calculator.org/">Ovulation Calculator - Find Your Most Fertile Days</a> 
I often just try sites like this it usually helps me know when is best to try:flower:


----------



## BERDC99

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

My ticker says I am entering my fertile period. We have been :sex: like Jack rabbits.

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

:dust::dust::dust:to all you fine young ladies!


----------



## mailcmm

Ok... Good morning all. I don't know how I am going to catch up. LOL I don't log on one morning and y'all have been busy. Let's see if I cover everyone. 

Girl 20... I would plug all your info into an ovulation calendar. There are lots on google. Unfortunately it won't be accurate. Your best bet would be to just start bding every other day or every 36 hours until a week before your period comes. Longer if you want to be safe. We bd every 36 hours and will every 24 when I am in my fertile period. Hope this helps.

Television... OMG that's wierd. Keep taking opts and see if it gets darker. Could you still have HCG in your system and maybe this wasn't a period? I can't remember your mc date and can't scroll back and type. 

Beautiful... Welcome and don't be discouraged. We are all going to get our BFP's eventually. Would you like to join us? Give me some info and I will add you to our list. Sorry for your loss hun. Together we will all get through this.

Berdc99.. I am sooooooo jealous. I have til Saturday I think. You work it girl and get that BFP. I bet you'll be our first.

Colta, Twinkie... How's it going with you guys? 

If I forgot anyone I apologize. This thread has exploded. lol Getting hard to follow everyone. I am still doing OPKs and today got a faint line again. Hoping it gets darker soon. We are Bding away. Good luck everybody!


----------



## mailcmm

Ok now I know who I forgot. Motor, MrsG and Lemondrops.... How's it going? Any info?


----------



## mailcmm

Oh for any who have missed it... Up all night is on tonight. Great show about terrible parents. We get a kick out of it.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am doing good... DH woke me up last night and said he couldn't wait any longer he wanted to BD right now (OK he didn't use "BD" but you get the idea). He originally said he wanted to save it up for our trip this weekend so, LOL that didn't last long. All day today I have been getting really wet CM, so hopefully that means I am going to O sooner this month!


----------



## mailcmm

Awesome on the possibility of early Oing. And too funny with the waiting. We can't wait either. And I can't break his heart when shortly after he says "I bet we made a baby" lol. Would hate to see his crestfallen expression when I say I am not ovulating. So I let him think he's doing a great job. Men get so goof with this stuff while we go insane. Oh well small price to pay for a baby


----------



## moter98

CD6 and feeling a little less impatient today. Since I have 25-26 day cycles I 
have officially begun the start of the SMEP method this month! (Plan says to start CD8,but I O earlier) AF is gone and we can finally move on to the next "stage", yay!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Yay is right. Lol Bet you're happy to see her go to! I am impatient too. I don't start to O for several more days. Ready to get this going.


----------



## moter98

Me too. 5-6 days yet before O, but at least the wicked :witch: is gone and we can get down to business, lol! Hey, before we know it, we will be in the 2WW and obsessing over every little possible symptom that could be a sign to our BFP!


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Me too. 5-6 days yet before O, but at least the wicked :witch: is gone and we can get down to business, lol! Hey, before we know it, we will be in the 2WW and obsessing over every little possible symptom that could be a sign to our BFP!

I CANT wait to get into our TWW. 

I promised my OH that I would not test until after I miss my period due to having a chemical last month. I am going to be ](*,) and driving my self crazy. The good part is that my boobs usually get real sore and I know before even testing.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. 5-6 days yet before O, but at least the wicked :witch: is gone and we can get down to business, lol! Hey, before we know it, we will be in the 2WW and obsessing over every little possible symptom that could be a sign to our BFP!
> 
> I CANT wait to get into our TWW.
> 
> I promised my OH that I would not test until after I miss my period due to having a chemical last month. I am going to be ](*,) and driving my self crazy. The good part is that my boobs usually get real sore and I know before even testing.Click to expand...

I didn't test early either for the first 2 months after my chemical, but now I just cannot help myself and usually start at 8dpo. Way too early I know, the curiosity just gets to me and I can't resist! Sorry about your loss and hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. 5-6 days yet before O, but at least the wicked :witch: is gone and we can get down to business, lol! Hey, before we know it, we will be in the 2WW and obsessing over every little possible symptom that could be a sign to our BFP!
> 
> I CANT wait to get into our TWW.
> 
> I promised my OH that I would not test until after I miss my period due to having a chemical last month. I am going to be ](*,) and driving my self crazy. The good part is that my boobs usually get real sore and I know before even testing.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't test early either for the first 2 months after my chemical, but now I just cannot help myself and usually start at 8dpo. Way too early I know, the curiosity just gets to me and I can't resist! Sorry about your loss and hope you get your BFP soon!Click to expand...

I snuck and bought some IC the other day. They should be here on Friday, but I am not going to take them until the day before AF is due. I dont want to set my self up for disappointment again. But I just know that my mind will be telling me to :test:


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. 5-6 days yet before O, but at least the wicked :witch: is gone and we can get down to business, lol! Hey, before we know it, we will be in the 2WW and obsessing over every little possible symptom that could be a sign to our BFP!
> 
> I CANT wait to get into our TWW.
> 
> I promised my OH that I would not test until after I miss my period due to having a chemical last month. I am going to be ](*,) and driving my self crazy. The good part is that my boobs usually get real sore and I know before even testing.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't test early either for the first 2 months after my chemical, but now I just cannot help myself and usually start at 8dpo. Way too early I know, the curiosity just gets to me and I can't resist! Sorry about your loss and hope you get your BFP soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I snuck and bought some IC the other day. They should be here on Friday, but I am not going to take them until the day before AF is due. I dont want to set my self up for disappointment again. But I just know that my mind will be telling me to :test:Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, I always have a stash of 10 to test till my hearts content, lol! I get cheap midstream tests - 10 pack for $11 something. I did try to wait at first, but just can't do it anymore. It is very disheartening to see that BFN so much though. I try to test just once every other day and always stop testing at 12dpo. I figure is I didn't get my BFP by then I don't want to know because with my chemical I got BFP day before AF. But with my DS I got BFP at 10dpo. I can't help but think that a later BFP could mean chemical again.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. 5-6 days yet before O, but at least the wicked :witch: is gone and we can get down to business, lol! Hey, before we know it, we will be in the 2WW and obsessing over every little possible symptom that could be a sign to our BFP!
> 
> I CANT wait to get into our TWW.
> 
> I promised my OH that I would not test until after I miss my period due to having a chemical last month. I am going to be ](*,) and driving my self crazy. The good part is that my boobs usually get real sore and I know before even testing.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't test early either for the first 2 months after my chemical, but now I just cannot help myself and usually start at 8dpo. Way too early I know, the curiosity just gets to me and I can't resist! Sorry about your loss and hope you get your BFP soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I snuck and bought some IC the other day. They should be here on Friday, but I am not going to take them until the day before AF is due. I dont want to set my self up for disappointment again. But I just know that my mind will be telling me to :test:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh, I always have a stash of 10 to test till my hearts content, lol! I get cheap midstream tests - 10 pack for $11 something. I did try to wait at first, but just can't do it anymore. It is very disheartening to see that BFN so much though. I try to test just once every other day and always stop testing at 12dpo. I figure is I didn't get my BFP by then I don't want to know because with my chemical I got BFP day before AF. But with my DS I got BFP at 10dpo. I can't help but think that a later BFP could mean chemical again.Click to expand...

I am going to wait til real close to af. I am so scared and worried I might jinx it. May wait until after af. My MC started on what would have been my last day with the witch. I didn't actually mc until 6wk and a couple days. My numbers increased until then. Was so hoping I was going to be a lucky one.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. 5-6 days yet before O, but at least the wicked :witch: is gone and we can get down to business, lol! Hey, before we know it, we will be in the 2WW and obsessing over every little possible symptom that could be a sign to our BFP!
> 
> I CANT wait to get into our TWW.
> 
> I promised my OH that I would not test until after I miss my period due to having a chemical last month. I am going to be ](*,) and driving my self crazy. The good part is that my boobs usually get real sore and I know before even testing.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't test early either for the first 2 months after my chemical, but now I just cannot help myself and usually start at 8dpo. Way too early I know, the curiosity just gets to me and I can't resist! Sorry about your loss and hope you get your BFP soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I snuck and bought some IC the other day. They should be here on Friday, but I am not going to take them until the day before AF is due. I dont want to set my self up for disappointment again. But I just know that my mind will be telling me to :test:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh, I always have a stash of 10 to test till my hearts content, lol! I get cheap midstream tests - 10 pack for $11 something. I did try to wait at first, but just can't do it anymore. It is very disheartening to see that BFN so much though. I try to test just once every other day and always stop testing at 12dpo. I figure is I didn't get my BFP by then I don't want to know because with my chemical I got BFP day before AF. But with my DS I got BFP at 10dpo. I can't help but think that a later BFP could mean chemical again.Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to wait til real close to af. I am so scared and worried I might jinx it. May wait until after af. My MC started on what would have been my last day with the witch. I didn't actually mc until 6wk and a couple days. My numbers increased until then. Was so hoping I was going to be a lucky one.Click to expand...

So sorry you had to go through that! It almost seems like a cruel joke. I had a similiar experience with my number increasing but it only lasted till about week 5 then dropped dramatically. I was testing with HPT's at home and just knew once I saw the line getting lighter that that wasn't a good thing. (Even though everything I found online said it didn't mean anything)


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. I learned a lot in those 2 weeks. I was also on complete bed rest. So all I did was surf the internet. Just glad its behind me now so we can move forward. I will never forget what could have been but can't let that stop me from moving forward.


----------



## colta

I think I'll start testing around 10DPO... providing I can hold out that long. Last time I had a gut feeling that I was pregnant and it was very right... so, maybe I'll get the same feeling if I do indeed become pregnant this cycle. 
I also had a lot of symptoms... my breasts hurt, I was UBER tired and so cranky... I could barely get off the couch and then when DH commented on it I snapped and then bawled my eyes out... that's what made me decide to test. 

So hopefully that'll all happen again, or my symptoms will be even worse... (hoping for worse, want to know my HCG is rising like crazy!). 

I can't believe I'm so close to O! It feels like it's been so long since everything blew up and I can't believe that I'm going to be in the TWW again soon. After everything that has happened, it almost felt like I'd never get here.


----------



## mailcmm

colta said:


> I think I'll start testing around 10DPO... providing I can hold out that long. Last time I had a gut feeling that I was pregnant and it was very right... so, maybe I'll get the same feeling if I do indeed become pregnant this cycle.
> I also had a lot of symptoms... my breasts hurt, I was UBER tired and so cranky... I could barely get off the couch and then when DH commented on it I snapped and then bawled my eyes out... that's what made me decide to test.
> 
> So hopefully that'll all happen again, or my symptoms will be even worse... (hoping for worse, want to know my HCG is rising like crazy!).
> 
> I can't believe I'm so close to O! It feels like it's been so long since everything blew up and I can't believe that I'm going to be in the TWW again soon. After everything that has happened, it almost felt like I'd never get here.

Oh you are so close. I have six more days give or take. I am ready for the TWW. 

I knew I was pregnant because I had morning sickness. Started vomiting every am. We had only bd'd 1 day that month. I knew the exact day.


----------



## BERDC99

I am so excited I cant wait. I hope we all get our sticky :bfp: this month.


----------



## television

well i did another hpt thankfully it was neg as i wouldnt of known what was going on i had a heavy period and it was the 1st 1 ive had since my d and c 10 wks ago so i just put it down to evap line and now im just gonna keep testing with opk still neg but still have 4-5 days left. Im trying to stay calm but must say its hard as im in the middle of moving house and its stressful i know that wont help if i want to conceive so :coffee: and chill!!!!!


----------



## BERDC99

I broke down and ordered some OPK offline. Can any of you girls that have used them tell me if this is positive or just close to.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2536.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> I broke down and ordered some OPK offline. Can any of you girls that have used them tell me if this is positive or just close to.

It is really hard to tell off of a pic, but if it isn't + it is really close... I would make sure to BD anyways!


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> I broke down and ordered some OPK offline. Can any of you girls that have used them tell me if this is positive or just close to.

Looks pretty positive to me! :happydance:Looks like you might be in the TWW!

Now I'm jealous! I haven't gotten anything even remotely close to that and I'm starting to panic. Last time I got pregnant I had a positive two days before my temp rose and now I've got nothing except light lines. I'm so scared I'm not going to ovulate or my cycle will be completely screwed up like my last one. :cry: Why can't anything every go according to plan for me? :nope:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I broke down and ordered some OPK offline. Can any of you girls that have used them tell me if this is positive or just close to.
> 
> Looks pretty positive to me! :happydance:Looks like you might be in the TWW!
> 
> Now I'm jealous! I haven't gotten anything even remotely close to that and I'm starting to panic. Last time I got pregnant I had a positive two days before my temp rose and now I've got nothing except light lines. I'm so scared I'm not going to ovulate or my cycle will be completely screwed up like my last one. :cry: Why can't anything every go according to plan for me? :nope:Click to expand...

I dont think I am in my TWW just yet cause I am having lots of EWCM today. Maybe in the next two days or so I will be. 

Dont count your self out yet. Maybe you are just going to O late in your cycle. Are you still doing your temps? Have you noticed any cm? I have my Fx for you girl. We are going to do this together.


----------



## mailcmm

Television... I was hoping you were prego. :cry:

Berdc99... That looks positive to me. I am super jealous. I don't think mine will ever get dark. But you are in your fertile window. I still have days to go. I hope this turns into your sticky bfp.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta.... I am right there with you. So scared it just won't happen. Tomorrow I enter my fertile window. Hopefully that line starts to get darker. I should start my tww on Tuesday. I have butterflies in my stomach.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I broke down and ordered some OPK offline. Can any of you girls that have used them tell me if this is positive or just close to.
> 
> Looks pretty positive to me! :happydance:Looks like you might be in the TWW!
> 
> Now I'm jealous! I haven't gotten anything even remotely close to that and I'm starting to panic. Last time I got pregnant I had a positive two days before my temp rose and now I've got nothing except light lines. I'm so scared I'm not going to ovulate or my cycle will be completely screwed up like my last one. :cry: Why can't anything every go according to plan for me? :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I am in my TWW just yet cause I am having lots of EWCM today. Maybe in the next two days or so I will be.
> 
> Dont count your self out yet. Maybe you are just going to O late in your cycle. Are you still doing your temps? Have you noticed any cm? I have my Fx for you girl. We are going to do this together.Click to expand...

I dunno... I just feel like I'm out of the running already. Ridiculous I know, but I just can't shake the feeling that this just isn't my month. I really hope my feelings are wrong... but it's just how I feel.
I am still doing my temps... my chart is at the bottom of my siggy if you're interested. I've had a lot of wet/ewcm for the past few days, but it's starting to go away... I've had some O pains off and on for the past few days too. DH is convinced we just missed the LH surge on the opk's... but you know how easy it is to get depressed about these things. I just hope and pray that this is just me freaking out... I don't want another long cycle (unless I'm preggers of course :winkwink:)


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I broke down and ordered some OPK offline. Can any of you girls that have used them tell me if this is positive or just close to.
> 
> Looks pretty positive to me! :happydance:Looks like you might be in the TWW!
> 
> Now I'm jealous! I haven't gotten anything even remotely close to that and I'm starting to panic. Last time I got pregnant I had a positive two days before my temp rose and now I've got nothing except light lines. I'm so scared I'm not going to ovulate or my cycle will be completely screwed up like my last one. :cry: Why can't anything every go according to plan for me? :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I am in my TWW just yet cause I am having lots of EWCM today. Maybe in the next two days or so I will be.
> 
> Dont count your self out yet. Maybe you are just going to O late in your cycle. Are you still doing your temps? Have you noticed any cm? I have my Fx for you girl. We are going to do this together.Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno... I just feel like I'm out of the running already. Ridiculous I know, but I just can't shake the feeling that this just isn't my month. I really hope my feelings are wrong... but it's just how I feel.
> I am still doing my temps... my chart is at the bottom of my siggy if you're interested. I've had a lot of wet/ewcm for the past few days, but it's starting to go away... I've had some O pains off and on for the past few days too. DH is convinced we just missed the LH surge on the opk's... but you know how easy it is to get depressed about these things. I just hope and pray that this is just me freaking out... I don't want another long cycle (unless I'm preggers of course :winkwink:)Click to expand...

I suck at FF. I dont find it to be that freindly to me. Your DH maybe right that you just missed your surge on opk. As long as you have been DTD dont count your self out. Keep your head up girl. I just know you will be the first to tell us about your :bfp:


----------



## BERDC99

According to this site I start my TWW tomorrow, but we will DTD a few more time just to make sure. 

https://www.pregnology.com/ovulating.php?cycle=29&menstruation=5&luteal=16&month=11&day=06&year=2011


----------



## colta

Good morning everyone... interesting news. 

I just entered this morning temperature into my chart and got some crosshairs!! :happydance: Apparently I ovulated 3 DAYS AGO!! :shrug: I don't think I've ever ovulated on cycle day 11, so we'll see how accurate this actually is. 
Now I'm banging my head for my previous freakout... the day before FF says I o'd is the day I forgot to use an opk... so I could have very well had a positive and never known it. 
I'm also kinda kicking myself because that day was one of our 'off' days... but I think it should be okay.... we bd'd the day before and the after... so I'm hoping that it'll be fine...

So looks like I'm in the TWW ladies! 3DPO!!! :happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Good morning everyone... interesting news.
> 
> I just entered this morning temperature into my chart and got some crosshairs!! :happydance: Apparently I ovulated 3 DAYS AGO!! :shrug: I don't think I've ever ovulated on cycle day 11, so we'll see how accurate this actually is.
> Now I'm banging my head for my previous freakout... the day before FF says I o'd is the day I forgot to use an opk... so I could have very well had a positive and never known it.
> I'm also kinda kicking myself because that day was one of our 'off' days... but I think it should be okay.... we bd'd the day before and the after... so I'm hoping that it'll be fine...
> 
> So looks like I'm in the TWW ladies! 3DPO!!! :happydance:

See you got all worked up for nothing. Now is time to stress!


----------



## mailcmm

:thumbup:Berdc99 and colta.... Congrats!!!!! We are still bedding and waiting. The opk got slightly darker today. I also have cm... I think. Anyway, Our first 2 for the TWW.. I am going to update your status in the 1st post. BFPs to follow soon. Babydust girls and my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> According to this site I start my TWW tomorrow, but we will DTD a few more time just to make sure.
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/ovulating.php?cycle=29&menstruation=5&luteal=16&month=11&day=06&year=2011

This site is awesome. Thanks for this post. It really explains things out. I should O on Monday. We will bd daily now until Tuesday and go back to 36 hours wed-friday. Just to be sure. Of course there is the opk to look to as well. I am so excited. Yours and coltas TWW has given me a ginormous itch to catch up. TWW here I come!


----------



## television

I also have a slightly darker opk just now hoping its the start few pains on my left side, i hope hat my cycle is back to normal after mc though and this month will be the tester!


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Good morning everyone... interesting news.
> 
> I just entered this morning temperature into my chart and got some crosshairs!! :happydance: Apparently I ovulated 3 DAYS AGO!! :shrug: I don't think I've ever ovulated on cycle day 11, so we'll see how accurate this actually is.
> Now I'm banging my head for my previous freakout... the day before FF says I o'd is the day I forgot to use an opk... so I could have very well had a positive and never known it.
> I'm also kinda kicking myself because that day was one of our 'off' days... but I think it should be okay.... we bd'd the day before and the after... so I'm hoping that it'll be fine...
> 
> So looks like I'm in the TWW ladies! 3DPO!!! :happydance:

You need to update your ticker so I can keep track of your progress.


----------



## colta

I'm just have a weird day methinks... I did another opk today and it's getting darker?? :wacko:

On the other side of that... I'm SO tired!!! I know it's too early for symptoms, but good lord I'm tired! I have had a massive headache all day. 

So yeah, that's my 'symptoms' so far. :winkwink:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> I'm just have a weird day methinks... I did another opk today and it's getting darker?? :wacko:
> 
> On the other side of that... I'm SO tired!!! I know it's too early for symptoms, but good lord I'm tired! I have had a massive headache all day.
> 
> So yeah, that's my 'symptoms' so far. :winkwink:[/QUOTE
> 
> As soon as I get home from work I am going to do another opk. For the past two days I had ewcm and today it is gone so I am pretty sure hat I did O, but i want to see what that strip does. Plus it gives me a thrill to poas and see lines show up.


----------



## BERDC99

Okay.....mine was negative today.


----------



## mailcmm

OMG you are in your tww now. Congrats!!!


----------



## mailcmm

My opk was positive this AM. :happydance: Omg I can't contain my giddiness. DH is so excited. I guess by Monday I will be in the TWW. I want a baby so bad. 

How's everyone else doing? Lets get some updates.


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm still waiting for a positive OPK, I have two lines, but definately not positive yet. No fertile CM either. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## television

still no + opk but still trying lots hoping it happens in the next couple of days but we will see


----------



## moter98

No + opk yet. But I don't expect one until the very earliest tomorrow. I probably won't O until next Tues. or Wed. if my cycles stay on the same track. Still have a bit of a wait yet till I'm in the NEXT TTW! Oh well, getting closer at least.


----------



## colta

UGH!! I feel awful! Over the past few days I've been gradually getting more and more tired. I could barely wake up this morning... I keep having cramps on either side of my stomach (mostly over my right hip) and in my lower abdomen. 

Every now and then I get a hint of nausea that suddenly shows up and then it's gone again. I'm hungry and cranky and just blah... 
Oh, and this may be TMI... but after bd'ing last night, I hurt something awful... my cervix stung pretty bad and I'm sure DH didn't hit it or anything... so I dunno. :shrug:

I'm really still a bit early to be having ANY symptoms... so I'm wondering if this isn't all in my head and I'm convincing myself that I'm pregnant when I'm not... I dunno. Guess I'll have to wait and see. :nope: Don't want to though.


----------



## colta

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## BERDC99

Happy Saturday! This was my long week when I worked all week long at my full time job and I done hair today. It is so hard on me doing hair every other Saturday after having an office job all week long. I have no clue how is use to do it five days a week. So after 10 hours of standing and doing hair I am finally home. It feels so good to sit down. 

My son killed his first deer today. It was a 9 point buck. Needless to say he is still so excited.

Still to early for any signs of pregnancy. Although I do think my boobs are a little tender. I have implants so it is hard to judge cause still after having them for almost four years I still dont have all my feeling back.

How is everyone else doin?


----------



## mailcmm

colta said:


> Where'd everyone go?

Crazy busy family filled weekend. I hope you get your BFP. I am so worried about conceiving. Going to keep bedding and praying. Hopefully we all get our bfps. Sounds like you have a slew of symptoms. I can't wait to symptom spot.

So excited!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Just went back to read and catch up. So for the most part alot of us are still waiting to O. Can't believe how fast these days are going. Before you know it we will all be testing. Such exciting times. I really hope we all get our BFPs.


----------



## Twinkie210

DH and I went out of town for our anniversary this weekend, so I haven't been on much. I am still waiting to O... still no positive OPK, but it is still really early for me. I hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## moter98

Well, I got my + OPK this morning! It's the earliest I've gotten it since ttc #2. I'm on CD10 (with25-26 day cycles) I think I caught it way at the beginning and will probably O in about 30 hours. I'm excited this time, filled with hope that this will be the "one". This is the day I got my +OPK with my DS so I'm hoping it's a sign. I know, I know, already reading too much into everything and I'm not even in the TTW yet. Anyone else get their + opk?


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats Moter! Soon you will be in the TWW. And it's great to have hope and to look for signs. Our 1st positive was yesterday and by dinner we had 10 ladybugs in our house. When I was pregnant with my DD and DS my home and office was infested with ladybugs. So being that it's been freezing outside and we have the start of an infestation I am thinking it's a good sign. lol I know it's a stretch.

Twinkie... Happy Aniversary! Hope you had a great weekend. Soon you will get your +opk.

Colta.... How are you feeling today? You're gonna be our first tester! I really hope you get your BFP.

Berdc... How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? You will be our second tester and I hope you get your BFP too. Both you and colta need to keep us posted on your symptoms.

Television... Is it positive yet? How are you doing?

Well ladies. We have 2 in the TWW and 2 with +OPKs and 2 about to have +OPKs. Exciting times. Wanted to thank you all for being a part of this. It is so much easier to have people to share with. 

As for me. I have o pains. I haven't noticed cm though. That is worrying me somewhat. But I have been "more prepared to bd" when we BD and am hoping that's meaningful. Sorry for TMI but maybe you ladies who really know your bodies may have some insight? Also... I have had a +opk 2 days in a row. Will it just go - once I O? And once it's - how long do we continue to bed daily? I have never really tried this hard to have a baby. lol


----------



## colta

Good morning all... :wave:

mailcmm... yay! Hope you gets lots of BD'ing in and that the lady bugs are a good sign. That would be a cute story to tell the baby. "We knew you were coming because of the lady bugs."

Twinkie... yay for your Anniversary... hope you had a good one!

Berdc... my TWW buddy! How are things going on your end?

AFM... I've been feeling pretty blah. I've been super tired and up until this morning had a lot of twinges on my right side above my hip and across my lower abdomen. They've gone away this morning, which doesn't bother me all that much considering how uncomfortable they were. 
I've noticed that I've been going to the washroom a little bit more... but nothing crazy. And this morning my bbs are itchy and a bit tender, nothing major though... it's more like a dull ache then actual pain. 
I've had a WHOLE bunch of cm though... very very watery cm that usually is gone by now so... :shrug: I've also had some CRAZY dreams... very vivid nightmares that just don't want to leave... and I freaked out and had a bit of a meltdown yesterday when my computer froze up. :blush:

I'm trying not to get my hopes up... and to be honest, I just have this gut feeling that this isn't our month. I've had these symptoms before and then have it turn out to be nothing... so I dunno, I just don't think this is it. Sorry to be such a downer. :wacko:

I hope everyone else is doing good and has lots of baby luck!


----------



## colta

Oh! and I forgot... I had a BIG temp dip this morning. Not sure what that's all about? :shrug:


----------



## mailcmm

Colta my fingers are crossed for you. Lots of baby dust too. Can't believe you can test in 6 days. That's gonna be here in no time.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Congrats Moter! Soon you will be in the TWW. And it's great to have hope and to look for signs. Our 1st positive was yesterday and by dinner we had 10 ladybugs in our house. When I was pregnant with my DD and DS my home and office was infested with ladybugs. So being that it's been freezing outside and we have the start of an infestation I am thinking it's a good sign. lol I know it's a stretch.
> 
> Twinkie... Happy Aniversary! Hope you had a great weekend. Soon you will get your +opk.
> 
> Colta.... How are you feeling today? You're gonna be our first tester! I really hope you get your BFP.
> 
> Berdc... How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? You will be our second tester and I hope you get your BFP too. Both you and colta need to keep us posted on your symptoms.
> 
> Television... Is it positive yet? How are you doing?
> 
> Well ladies. We have 2 in the TWW and 2 with +OPKs and 2 about to have +OPKs. Exciting times. Wanted to thank you all for being a part of this. It is so much easier to have people to share with.
> 
> As for me. I have o pains. I haven't noticed cm though. That is worrying me somewhat. But I have been "more prepared to bd" when we BD and am hoping that's meaningful. Sorry for TMI but maybe you ladies who really know your bodies may have some insight? Also... I have had a +opk 2 days in a row. Will it just go - once I O? And once it's - how long do we continue to bed daily? I have never really tried this hard to have a baby. lol

For the CM, you can try taking Mucinex. I have been getting them up to 32 hours then they go -. I believe once it goes negative that is the time that your egg has released. The surge or +opk is telling you that ovulation is about to occur. Once the surge has ended, that's when the egg is released. Looks like you caught your surge at the very beginning. Hope this helps!


----------



## mailcmm

It does. Probably too late for mucinex now though? If we don't get our bfp this time I will try it next time. Thanks so much.


----------



## colta

Don't you all wish we had a little light that blinked on when we ovulated and then another little blinkly that told us as soon as the egg was fertilized or implanted? 
That would make things SO much simpler! :rofl:


----------



## lemondrops

Starting to get a little worried because I SHOULD have a positive opk tomorrow and the line is still very very faint. We BD'd on Thursday and Saturday and will BD again Monday (and then Tuesday and Wednesday, if we get the positive opk)


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Oh! and I forgot... I had a BIG temp dip this morning. Not sure what that's all about? :shrug:

A dip in your temp could mean implantation. 

I really havent had many signs other than some cm, but that is also normal after ovulation. I think my boobs are a LITTLE sore. I am not sure this is my month. But I am not going to count myself out until the witch shows up.


----------



## colta

lemondrops said:


> Starting to get a little worried because I SHOULD have a positive opk tomorrow and the line is still very very faint. We BD'd on Thursday and Saturday and will BD again Monday (and then Tuesday and Wednesday, if we get the positive opk)

I never got a positive opk either this cycle. I figure it was because I just didn't test when I had my surge... maybe that's all that's going on with you? Are you temping?


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Oh! and I forgot... I had a BIG temp dip this morning. Not sure what that's all about? :shrug:
> 
> A dip in your temp could mean implantation.
> 
> I really havent had many signs other than some cm, but that is also normal after ovulation. I think my boobs are a LITTLE sore. I am not sure this is my month. But I am not going to count myself out until the witch shows up.Click to expand...

haha, I'm hoping! It's a bit early, but it would be awesome if it was. 
I know how you feel though, about not being sure this is your month. I'm almost to the point of not noticing any symptoms because I'm sure that this ISN'T my month... so I dunno? I'd love to be proved wrong, but I'm not going to hold my breath.:shrug:


----------



## mailcmm

lemondrops... I took one on friday night and it was completely negative. Not even a faint line. Woke up sat am and it was definitely positive. So hang in there.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Congrats Moter! Soon you will be in the TWW. And it's great to have hope and to look for signs. Our 1st positive was yesterday and by dinner we had 10 ladybugs in our house. When I was pregnant with my DD and DS my home and office was infested with ladybugs. So being that it's been freezing outside and we have the start of an infestation I am thinking it's a good sign. lol I know it's a stretch.
> 
> Twinkie... Happy Aniversary! Hope you had a great weekend. Soon you will get your +opk.
> 
> Colta.... How are you feeling today? You're gonna be our first tester! I really hope you get your BFP.
> 
> Berdc... How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? You will be our second tester and I hope you get your BFP too. Both you and colta need to keep us posted on your symptoms.
> 
> Television... Is it positive yet? How are you doing?
> 
> Well ladies. We have 2 in the TWW and 2 with +OPKs and 2 about to have +OPKs. Exciting times. Wanted to thank you all for being a part of this. It is so much easier to have people to share with.
> 
> As for me. I have o pains. I haven't noticed cm though. That is worrying me somewhat. But I have been "more prepared to bd" when we BD and am hoping that's meaningful. Sorry for TMI but maybe you ladies who really know your bodies may have some insight? Also... I have had a +opk 2 days in a row. Will it just go - once I O? And once it's - how long do we continue to bed daily? I have never really tried this hard to have a baby. lol

Got a very close + opk so think tomorrow will be the day:happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

I want so bad to poas......but way to early!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> It does. Probably too late for mucinex now though? If we don't get our bfp this time I will try it next time. Thanks so much.

If you are still getting + opk's it's not too late for the mucinex!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I want so bad to poas......but way to early!


Hang in there. The day will come!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I just took an OPK when I got home and it was still negative, but much darker. I might retest this evening and see if it is positive.


----------



## mailcmm

Does anybody bd twice daily when they have a +opk? I am wondering if that helps or is once enough?


----------



## television

Ive got it what relief even if this isnt my month its such a good feeling that my body is back to normal!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Good luck girls feeling positive for us xx


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Does anybody bd twice daily when they have a +opk? I am wondering if that helps or is once enough?

i thought that once was fine ive heard that if you do it to much the quality of sperm isnt as good?:wacko:


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. O pains are at a high so I think this is it. Still getting a positive opk. I don't get it. For 3 days the test line has been darker then the control line. We are just going to bd daily until it's negative. 

Television... Congrats on your +opk. Hopefully this is your month.

We are all off to a good start. 

How's it going lemondrops and twinkie?

Colta and Berdc any new symptoms?


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I took two OPKs yesterday and both negative... I am still hoping I O soon, but I O late anyway, so even if I O in the next few days it will still be early for me.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. O pains are at a high so I think this is it. Still getting a positive opk. I don't get it. For 3 days the test line has been darker then the control line. We are just going to bd daily until it's negative.
> 
> Television... Congrats on your +opk. Hopefully this is your month.
> 
> We are all off to a good start.
> 
> How's it going lemondrops and twinkie?
> 
> Colta and Berdc any new symptoms?

Not really. I have been trying no to sympton spot cause I dont want to get my hopes up. As of right now though I am feeling out this month.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope you are not out. I never had any symptoms with my first 2 pregnancies other then being exhausted. Do you just plan on waiting for AF or are you going to test? Did you catch the walking dead last night? It was awesome. Can't believe next week is the finale.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I hope you O early.


----------



## mailcmm

Has anyone else started their TWW besides Colta and Berdc99? Let me know or be sure to post when your are ladies so I can update our info.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I hope you are not out. I never had any symptoms with my first 2 pregnancies other then being exhausted. Do you just plan on waiting for AF or are you going to test? Did you catch the walking dead last night? It was awesome. Can't believe next week is the finale.

I am going to "TRY" and wait for AF. After having a chemical I really dont want to go through that again. 

I have been a little more tired today, dizzy, and tender boobs. I am trying not to play into it to much. 

Yes, I watched last night. I love watching that show. Hate that it is coming to an end.


----------



## colta

Well... Honestly, I don't feel like this is my month. I don't know why, just a feeling I have. (Maybe I'm just trying not to get excited? I dunno). But, despite that... I've been feeling miserable. I'm absolutely exhausted, completely worn our and all I want to do is sleep. My back is killing me, and I have a crampy full feeling like when AF is here. (Actually, I keep thinking AF is here, I have a bunch of creamy CM, and with the cramps and backache... I keep thinking it's AF). 

Other than that, I have a headache, I'm starving and after a dip in my temp it shot back up this morning, so I dunno?


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I think I must be at least a couple days away from O, because I still don't have any fertile CM (I had a little last week, but none now).


----------



## colta

Well... Honestly, I don't feel like this is my month. I don't know why, just a feeling I have. (Maybe I'm just trying not to get excited? I dunno). But, despite that... I've been feeling miserable. I'm absolutely exhausted, completely worn our and all I want to do is sleep. My back is killing me, and I have a crampy full feeling like when AF is here. (Actually, I keep thinking AF is here, I have a bunch of creamy CM, and with the cramps and backache... I keep thinking it's AF). 

Other than that, I have a headache, I'm starving and after a dip in my temp it shot back up this morning, so I dunno?


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Well... Honestly, I don't feel like this is my month. I don't know why, just a feeling I have. (Maybe I'm just trying not to get excited? I dunno). But, despite that... I've been feeling miserable. I'm absolutely exhausted, completely worn our and all I want to do is sleep. My back is killing me, and I have a crampy full feeling like when AF is here. (Actually, I keep thinking AF is here, I have a bunch of creamy CM, and with the cramps and backache... I keep thinking it's AF).
> 
> Other than that, I have a headache, I'm starving and after a dip in my temp it shot back up this morning, so I dunno?

That is a good sign for your temp.I have a headache too, but no more than usual cm.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... Honestly, I don't feel like this is my month. I don't know why, just a feeling I have. (Maybe I'm just trying not to get excited? I dunno). But, despite that... I've been feeling miserable. I'm absolutely exhausted, completely worn our and all I want to do is sleep. My back is killing me, and I have a crampy full feeling like when AF is here. (Actually, I keep thinking AF is here, I have a bunch of creamy CM, and with the cramps and backache... I keep thinking it's AF).
> 
> Other than that, I have a headache, I'm starving and after a dip in my temp it shot back up this morning, so I dunno?
> 
> That is a good sign for your temp.I have a headache too, but no more than usual cm.Click to expand...

Yeah, the temp jump seems good... and the cm is crazy! I honestly feel like I'm leaking (sorry if TMI :blush:). But yeah... it's not comfortable. My DH is having a hard time dealing with me not feeling well. He's always very intuned with how I'm feeling and he likes to 'fix it' when I'm sick. 

He was shocked today when I explained that generally the first trimester is kinda awful.:haha: At any rate... keep fingers crossed for me, and I'll do the same for you! 

Just wish these AF style cramps would go away!

Oh! and before I forget... have any of you had children previously? Some friends mentioned that during your second pregnancy (ectopic and miscarriage count), you feel everything much sooner. I was wondering if it was true for any of you?


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... Honestly, I don't feel like this is my month. I don't know why, just a feeling I have. (Maybe I'm just trying not to get excited? I dunno). But, despite that... I've been feeling miserable. I'm absolutely exhausted, completely worn our and all I want to do is sleep. My back is killing me, and I have a crampy full feeling like when AF is here. (Actually, I keep thinking AF is here, I have a bunch of creamy CM, and with the cramps and backache... I keep thinking it's AF).
> 
> Other than that, I have a headache, I'm starving and after a dip in my temp it shot back up this morning, so I dunno?
> 
> That is a good sign for your temp.I have a headache too, but no more than usual cm.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the temp jump seems good... and the cm is crazy! I honestly feel like I'm leaking (sorry if TMI :blush:). But yeah... it's not comfortable. My DH is having a hard time dealing with me not feeling well. He's always very intuned with how I'm feeling and he likes to 'fix it' when I'm sick.
> 
> He was shocked today when I explained that generally the first trimester is kinda awful.:haha: At any rate... keep fingers crossed for me, and I'll do the same for you!
> 
> Just wish these AF style cramps would go away!
> 
> Oh! and before I forget... have any of you had children previously? Some friends mentioned that during your second pregnancy (ectopic and miscarriage count), you feel everything much sooner. I was wondering if it was true for any of you?Click to expand...

I have have an 8 year old... I have always heard that you can feel the kicks sooner and show sooner, but I didn't get that far with my second pregnancy to find out. I don't know that you have symptoms any sooner...


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... Honestly, I don't feel like this is my month. I don't know why, just a feeling I have. (Maybe I'm just trying not to get excited? I dunno). But, despite that... I've been feeling miserable. I'm absolutely exhausted, completely worn our and all I want to do is sleep. My back is killing me, and I have a crampy full feeling like when AF is here. (Actually, I keep thinking AF is here, I have a bunch of creamy CM, and with the cramps and backache... I keep thinking it's AF).
> 
> Other than that, I have a headache, I'm starving and after a dip in my temp it shot back up this morning, so I dunno?
> 
> That is a good sign for your temp.I have a headache too, but no more than usual cm.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the temp jump seems good... and the cm is crazy! I honestly feel like I'm leaking (sorry if TMI :blush:). But yeah... it's not comfortable. My DH is having a hard time dealing with me not feeling well. He's always very intuned with how I'm feeling and he likes to 'fix it' when I'm sick.
> 
> He was shocked today when I explained that generally the first trimester is kinda awful.:haha: At any rate... keep fingers crossed for me, and I'll do the same for you!
> 
> Just wish these AF style cramps would go away!
> 
> Oh! and before I forget... have any of you had children previously? Some friends mentioned that during your second pregnancy (ectopic and miscarriage count), you feel everything much sooner. I was wondering if it was true for any of you?Click to expand...

I have a son that is 15 so I have forgoten what it all feels like cause it has been so long ago.


----------



## mailcmm

I have 2. You definitely show sooner and yes you kinda can feel more. Really because you know what to look for. 

I still don't see any cm. Started taking the mucinex. I am really worried about it now. I am still moist though. Sorry TMI but couldn't think how else to describe it. I would feel better if it were more egg white like. Oh well, not much more I can do but wait and see. I don't think I have actually O'd yet so maybe it will come. I hope so anyway. I really want this to be the month. Trying not to get my hopes up but hard not too.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok all this is going to be a BIG TMI so don't read further if you don't want.

It turns out I am an idiot I haven't been checking for cm. Instead I have been looking at the toilet paper. For those of you that actually know how to do this.... Can it be normal not to see anything on the tp? I am going to check in a min but positive I am going to screw this up. LOL Any pointers? You can PM me if it's too graphic. At the rate I am obsessing about cm the TWW is going to be a blast. lol

So I checked and I think I am ok and am just about to O? I don't have ewcm yet but it's close. I think? God I wish I knew what I was doing. lol


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Ok all this is going to be a BIG TMI so don't read further if you don't want.
> 
> It turns out I am an idiot I haven't been checking for cm. Instead I have been looking at the toilet paper. For those of you that actually know how to do this.... Can it be normal not to see anything on the tp? I am going to check in a min but positive I am going to screw this up. LOL Any pointers? You can PM me if it's too graphic. At the rate I am obsessing about cm the TWW is going to be a blast. lol
> 
> So I checked and I think I am ok and am just about to O? I don't have ewcm yet but it's close. I think? God I wish I knew what I was doing. lol

When I have ewcm it is usually on the toliet paper. Not much but it is there. TMI......I usually use my finger to check mine. It will look like snot and stretch between your fingers. You can put it in cold water and it will ball and and sink.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Ok all this is going to be a BIG TMI so don't read further if you don't want.
> 
> It turns out I am an idiot I haven't been checking for cm. Instead I have been looking at the toilet paper. For those of you that actually know how to do this.... Can it be normal not to see anything on the tp? I am going to check in a min but positive I am going to screw this up. LOL Any pointers? You can PM me if it's too graphic. At the rate I am obsessing about cm the TWW is going to be a blast. lol
> 
> So I checked and I think I am ok and am just about to O? I don't have ewcm yet but it's close. I think? God I wish I knew what I was doing. lol

 OK, I am no expert but this is what I do... I think you can tell if you have more CM if you check it after you go no. 2 (It kind of pushes more out... I know tmi). Anyway, I try to check it while I am sitting on the toilet, cause it is easier to reach my cervix that way. I either swipe my index finger around my cervix or if I can I pinch the CM with my index finger and thumb (I can't always reach it that way though). If the CM is stretchy between my two fingers then it is EWCM, if it is just kind of thin and wet I would say it is watery, otherwise if it is thick and creamy it is not fertile CM.

Sometimes I have so much that I can see the EWCM on the tp, other times I don't have any on the tp and have to "search" for it.


----------



## mailcmm

TMI


Mine is definitely watery. It stretches about 1/4 inch then breaks. It's not at thick as snot though. I would say more like broken yolk then white? I have never had fertility problems (I am 4/4) but am just hoping this is not a crazy cycle since it's my first. I definitely have o pains. Those I know hands down.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> TMI
> 
> 
> Mine is definitely watery. It stretches about 1/4 inch then breaks. It's not at thick as snot though. I would say more like broken yolk then white? I have never had fertility problems (I am 4/4) but am just hoping this is not a crazy cycle since it's my first. I definitely have o pains. Those I know hands down.

Well it definately sounds like you are close to ovulating!


----------



## mailcmm

Awesome. I know stressing won't help things. Thanks ladies for listening and helping.


----------



## colta

Ouch!! My bbs are starting to get SORE!!! :holly: 

lol... and I have a lot of cramps in my lower abdomen... hrm.


----------



## mailcmm

I so hope this is it for you.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> I so hope this is it for you.

Good lord... me too! I'm tired of feeling like crap.


----------



## mailcmm

I just want to be in the tww. I finally have ewcm. Went potty after dinner and it was there. I am ovulating? We bd'd this am though. Feel like we should be bding tonight and tomorrow am as well. So I guess tomorrow I start the tww? How does th is work? Do I wait til Wed to start counting? I have never ttc this whole heartedly. Usually I just have unprotected sex and wind up pregnant. But with a chemical followed by a D&C. I am freaking out.

Colta... I hope you feel better. I think seeing 2 lines with make feeling icky easier to deal with.


----------



## moter98

So I had a + opk yesterday morning, 7 am. It was the clearblue smiley one. Then I tested around 11am, because I am a crazy POAS person, and it was already negative. I had tested negative around 8 pm the night before. This would have been CD10, one or two days earlier than I have gotten a + opk in the last 7 cycles (wasn't testing before then). No temp rise today. Does anyone know if this could have been a false positive? I usually get the smiley face for one to two days before it goes back negative. And I got the smiley earlier than usual. ( I have 25-26day cycles)


----------



## mailcmm

I would love to help but sadly have no idea what I am doing. lol I have had +opks for 3 days? lol


----------



## BERDC99

Okay girls I am calling it a night.

I have had a headache all day, heartburn, kind of sore bb's, more than usual cm after O on my panties, and moody. I have also been have twingles on my left side. I have been laying around all evening and I just cant keep my eyes open any longer.

Tomorrow is one day closer to finding out how our TWW's will end.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am having cramping in my ovary region... I don't know if it is O pain or not, but so far no + OPK, hopefully tomorrow, FX'd


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck twinkie. I hope you O


----------



## Girl20

Im On my cycle day 8.. Now the fun begins:)!
Keeping my fingers crossed, although I really don't want to get my hope up.


----------



## television

Well i have a really positive opk test this morn and been have few pains over the last 2 days (TMI ALERT) its really hurting to have sex to feels like a stabbing pain:shrug: but still trying and hoping this is my mouth! I have to say checking stuff just becomes to complicated for me im just testing and :sex: and hoping for the best :happydance:


----------



## television

Oh and only 13 days to test aaaaaaa cant wait and some of you girls are so close lucky u!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well my temp dipped some this morning, so FX'd I am getting ready to O.[-o&lt; Really hoping for a + OPK today!


----------



## BERDC99

I think I had a dream last night that I had implantation spotting.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Well my temp dipped some this morning, so FX'd I am getting ready to O.[-o&lt; Really hoping for a + OPK today!

Got everything crossed for u :flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks! I have been having a dull ache/cramping feeling in my lower abdomen since yesterday, so hopefully it is O pains and I am getting ready to O.

Who else is still waiting on O?


----------



## Girl20

Good Luck to all the wonderful woman TTC!


----------



## mailcmm

Well girls... Today starts my tww. I am going to add Television and myself to the tww in the first post. I am leaving for the holiday will be able to check on my phone and comment but not change status. I think I O'd this am. Really bad cramps. Unfortunately we had failure to perform. Lol I could just cry. Good luck all and keep posting.


----------



## colta

Well... today my symptoms are a bit less pronounced, which kinda makes me really sad. 
But, on the other hand... I did have another spike in temp today, so who knows? :shrug:
I did do a FRER today as well... don't know why, I just had this urge to POAS. Sadly it was :bfn:, but it's still very early... so who knows?


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Well... today my symptoms are a bit less pronounced, which kinda makes me really sad.
> But, on the other hand... I did have another spike in temp today, so who knows? :shrug:
> I did do a FRER today as well... don't know why, I just had this urge to POAS. Sadly it was :bfn:, but it's still very early... so who knows?

My OH told me I need to get popsicle sticks to pee on. He told me he would even draw lines on them for me. It is still really early for you to test, but a girl can hope right!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Well girls... Today starts my tww. I am going to add Television and myself to the tww in the first post. I am leaving for the holiday will be able to check on my phone and comment but not change status. I think I O'd this am. Really bad cramps. Unfortunately we had failure to perform. Lol I could just cry. Good luck all and keep posting.

Alright, you are in your TWW! Let's see that BFP. :thumbup: 

I think that I'm also starting my TWW. I do believe the + OPK Sunday morning was the real deal. Even though it was earlier and shorter than usual, I haven't gotten anymore + OPK's so I must have O'd already. I think I had O pains sunday night but it's so hard to tell if I'm just reading too much into every single twinge of my body. So many times I was sure I was having preggo "symptoms" only to get AF so trying not to read so much into every little pain I feel.
This is my first month BBT charting and I did have a rise in temp today. It was .2 higher than my highest temp and .4 higher than my average temp. Will have to wait a couple days to see if my temp stays up to confirm.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well... today my symptoms are a bit less pronounced, which kinda makes me really sad.
> But, on the other hand... I did have another spike in temp today, so who knows? :shrug:
> I did do a FRER today as well... don't know why, I just had this urge to POAS. Sadly it was :bfn:, but it's still very early... so who knows?


Many women don't even know they are pregnant for weeks (the ones that don't test early like us). Just because you may not have any symptoms doesn't mean you're not pregnant! I had zero symptoms with DS. If I hadn't gotten a BFP I wouldn't have known until I started to show. I never even got morning sickness. (I think he was just giving me a break because he was a colicky baby AND born with a right club foot) 
Remember that implantation occurs anywhere from 6-12 days past fertilization. Then it takes another 2-3 days after that for the HCG to build up to a detectable level in your urine. Good luck.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... today my symptoms are a bit less pronounced, which kinda makes me really sad.
> But, on the other hand... I did have another spike in temp today, so who knows? :shrug:
> I did do a FRER today as well... don't know why, I just had this urge to POAS. Sadly it was :bfn:, but it's still very early... so who knows?
> 
> 
> Many women don't even know they are pregnant for weeks (the ones that don't test early like us). Just because you may not have any symptoms doesn't mean you're not pregnant! I had zero symptoms with DS. If I hadn't gotten a BFP I wouldn't have known until I started to show. I never even got morning sickness. (I think he was just giving me a break because he was a colicky baby AND born with a right club foot)
> Remember that implantation occurs anywhere from 6-12 days past fertilization. Then it takes another 2-3 days after that for the HCG to build up to a detectable level in your urine. Good luck.Click to expand...

This is true! I was almost 7 weeks pregnant with DS before I knew! I had no symptoms whatsoever, and my cycles were always long and we were using protection, so I had no reason to believe I was pregnant! The only reason I tested was because I was going to the Dr. for what I thought was a UTI and didn't want to be one of those women who the Dr. has to tell them they are pregnant! Otherwise I probably would have waited at least another week before I took a test!


----------



## television

Yey in the tww! still seems like ages away but with moving the wkend i will hopefully forget lol or not! Not going to test till maybe a day b4 af is due just because i dont think i will be so lucky to conceive 1st cycle but who knows:shrug:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Yey in the tww! still seems like ages away but with moving the wkend i will hopefully forget lol or not! Not going to test till maybe a day b4 af is due just because i dont think i will be so lucky to conceive 1st cycle but who knows:shrug:

I've read that you are more fertile after M/C.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> Yey in the tww! still seems like ages away but with moving the wkend i will hopefully forget lol or not! Not going to test till maybe a day b4 af is due just because i dont think i will be so lucky to conceive 1st cycle but who knows:shrug:
> 
> I've read that you are more fertile after M/C.Click to expand...

There are quite a few women on BnB that conceived again in the first couple cycles after their MC... I wish I could say that I was one of them :(


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> Yey in the tww! still seems like ages away but with moving the wkend i will hopefully forget lol or not! Not going to test till maybe a day b4 af is due just because i dont think i will be so lucky to conceive 1st cycle but who knows:shrug:
> 
> I've read that you are more fertile after M/C.Click to expand...
> 
> There are quite a few women on BnB that conceived again in the first couple cycles after their MC... I wish I could say that I was one of them :(Click to expand...

Regardless of how I feel with regards to this cycle... I really hope I'm one of them too.


----------



## moter98

1 DPO and counting....


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> 1 DPO and counting....

:happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

So are all of us in our TWW now?

:xmas10:


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> So are all of us in our TWW now?
> 
> :xmas10:

I hope so! That would be awesome!!


----------



## colta

So, with regards to symptoms today... At first it wasn't much. My temp shot up again this morning and I did wake up at 3am sweating and needing to pee and grab a glass of water, not my normal thing. 
I had a little bit of this heavy, AF type feeling this morning and was a bit fatigued, but nothing like I usually am. No backpain either... which was different. 

Of course, I had my negative HPT... which I kind of expected, being only 7dpo... but it made me super upset and depressed. I ended up bawling my eyes out and getting quite snippy with DH when he tried to make me feel better. :dohh:

Now, it's almost 9pm here and OMG!! My boobs hurt so much!! I have some back pain again and I've been going to pee every couple of hours... which I normally don't do. (I'm usually a once a day, maybe twice a day kinda gal)... I've also had this fuzzy, not quite right feeling in my head... like a headache, but dizzy at the same time... I dunno

These all could be nothing and they could be something, who knows?


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> So, with regards to symptoms today... At first it wasn't much. My temp shot up again this morning and I did wake up at 3am sweating and needing to pee and grab a glass of water, not my normal thing.
> I had a little bit of this heavy, AF type feeling this morning and was a bit fatigued, but nothing like I usually am. No backpain either... which was different.
> 
> Of course, I had my negative HPT... which I kind of expected, being only 7dpo... but it made me super upset and depressed. I ended up bawling my eyes out and getting quite snippy with DH when he tried to make me feel better. :dohh:
> 
> Now, it's almost 9pm here and OMG!! My boobs hurt so much!! I have some back pain again and I've been going to pee every couple of hours... which I normally don't do. (I'm usually a once a day, maybe twice a day kinda gal)... I've also had this fuzzy, not quite right feeling in my head... like a headache, but dizzy at the same time... I dunno
> 
> These all could be nothing and they could be something, who knows?

I am trying not to play into my symptons much but I have been sick to my stomach all day. I made OH and DS sloppy joes for dinner and I could not touch them after smelling the meat cook. My bb's are REALLY sore and I have no energy. Yesterday I was dizzy, had a headache, and my back hurt. 

I already pee alot cause I drink so much water all day long. I usually get up at least once a night to pee but last night I was up twice. I hate to wish my time off work away but I wish we could test already. It is killing me. 

I wonder why my ticker says I have to wait so many more days than you to test? I know I have a long LP but why cant I test around 12 or 13 dpo?


----------



## moter98

Well, I may not be in the TWW yet after all. After what I thought was a short surge, my digi opk turned positive again! Maybe my body was gearing up to O but didn't and is trying again. Will have to wait to see what my temp does I guess.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> So, with regards to symptoms today... At first it wasn't much. My temp shot up again this morning and I did wake up at 3am sweating and needing to pee and grab a glass of water, not my normal thing.
> I had a little bit of this heavy, AF type feeling this morning and was a bit fatigued, but nothing like I usually am. No backpain either... which was different.
> 
> Of course, I had my negative HPT... which I kind of expected, being only 7dpo... but it made me super upset and depressed. I ended up bawling my eyes out and getting quite snippy with DH when he tried to make me feel better. :dohh:
> 
> Now, it's almost 9pm here and OMG!! My boobs hurt so much!! I have some back pain again and I've been going to pee every couple of hours... which I normally don't do. (I'm usually a once a day, maybe twice a day kinda gal)... I've also had this fuzzy, not quite right feeling in my head... like a headache, but dizzy at the same time... I dunno
> 
> These all could be nothing and they could be something, who knows?
> 
> I am trying not to play into my symptons much but I have been sick to my stomach all day. I made OH and DS sloppy joes for dinner and I could not touch them after smelling the meat cook. My bb's are REALLY sore and I have no energy. Yesterday I was dizzy, had a headache, and my back hurt.
> 
> I already pee alot cause I drink so much water all day long. I usually get up at least once a night to pee but last night I was up twice. I hate to wish my time off work away but I wish we could test already. It is killing me.
> 
> I wonder why my ticker says I have to wait so many more days than you to test? I know I have a long LP but why cant I test around 12 or 13 dpo?Click to expand...

I think it's just because it says you can test when you're AF is due. I usually have a shorter lp... so that's why I get to test earlier.


----------



## colta

Well ladies... 8DPO!! Can't believe it, and I had another temp rise today!! I just seems to keep shooting up! :happydance: I hope that's a good sign.

I'm feeling great today (emotionally, physically not so much). And for some reason, overnight everything just seemed to 'click' and I don't know why, but I all of the sudden feel like "Holy crap, this is it!" I don't know why.... I just feel like yeah, I'm totally pregnant. 

Now you watch, I'll definitely not be... but :shrug:, it's how I feel right now. I'm hoping my sudden shift in attitude is a good sign.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> So are all of us in our TWW now?
> 
> :xmas10:

Nope still waiting to O :(


----------



## moter98

Temp still high this morning, higher than yesterday even, but......I'm getting the smiley face opk. Still confused to whether or not I o'd yet. We'll just keep BD'ing to cover all our bases I guess.


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. After our morning setback we made up for it last night. I am in my TWW....I think? lol I believe we are still waiting on Twinkie and Moter to O? If that is wrong girls let me know. Also girl20 hasn't O'd yet. Girl20 we don't have you on our first page info. What cycle is this after loss? And what are you doing to TTC? I will get your info up there. We have a nice managable group. I am really hopeful for all of us. I know it's probably too early but I am exhausted. That isn't like me. I am an insomniac. I never sleep especially during the day. Yesterday I started nodding off and can't get enough sleep. Hopefully I am not coming down with something and this is my body gearing up for baby. I could have o'd anywhere between Friday and yesterday. My opks were positive for 5 days. Lol Maybe I am more then 1dpo? Anyway... I am so happy it's finally the TWW. Can't wait for my BFP. No pressure ladies but we all need to get it. lol


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. After our morning setback we made up for it last night. I am in my TWW....I think? lol I believe we are still waiting on Twinkie and Moter to O? If that is wrong girls let me know. Also girl20 hasn't O'd yet. Girl20 we don't have you on our first page info. What cycle is this after loss? And what are you doing to TTC? I will get your info up there. We have a nice managable group. I am really hopeful for all of us. I know it's probably too early but I am exhausted. That isn't like me. I am an insomniac. I never sleep especially during the day. Yesterday I started nodding off and can't get enough sleep. Hopefully I am not coming down with something and this is my body gearing up for baby. I could have o'd anywhere between Friday and yesterday. My opks were positive for 5 days. Lol Maybe I am more then 1dpo? Anyway... I am so happy it's finally the TWW. Can't wait for my BFP. No pressure ladies but we all need to get it. lol

:yipee: You are now in your TWW!
The best :xmas8: would be to have a sticky :bfp: for all of us. Every time I ask my husband what he wants for Christmas he says a u/s of a baby.


----------



## colta

Oh my aching BEWBS! :holly: They are twinging every now and again (some really bad twinges, mostly under my arms and along the sides) and my nips are so sore!! My boobs feel huge and in the way and I had some really bad twinges on the right side of my abdomen. 

That and I feel FANTASTIC!!:happydance: heehee, although I'm headachy... 

So yeah, who knows what any of this means? Maybe its all in my head, maybe it's just AF or maybe I have a baby! Wish me luck ladies!!


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Oh my aching BEWBS! :holly: They are twinging every now and again (some really bad twinges, mostly under my arms and along the sides) and my nips are so sore!! My boobs feel huge and in the way and I had some really bad twinges on the right side of my abdomen.
> 
> That and I feel FANTASTIC!!:happydance: heehee, although I'm headachy...
> 
> So yeah, who knows what any of this means? Maybe its all in my head, maybe it's just AF or maybe I have a baby! Wish me luck ladies!!

When are you going to test again?


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Oh my aching BEWBS! :holly: They are twinging every now and again (some really bad twinges, mostly under my arms and along the sides) and my nips are so sore!! My boobs feel huge and in the way and I had some really bad twinges on the right side of my abdomen.
> 
> That and I feel FANTASTIC!!:happydance: heehee, although I'm headachy...
> 
> So yeah, who knows what any of this means? Maybe its all in my head, maybe it's just AF or maybe I have a baby! Wish me luck ladies!!
> 
> When are you going to test again?Click to expand...

I don't know... I was going to wait until at least 10dpo... but the urge to POAS grows strong with me. :haha:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Oh my aching BEWBS! :holly: They are twinging every now and again (some really bad twinges, mostly under my arms and along the sides) and my nips are so sore!! My boobs feel huge and in the way and I had some really bad twinges on the right side of my abdomen.
> 
> That and I feel FANTASTIC!!:happydance: heehee, although I'm headachy...
> 
> So yeah, who knows what any of this means? Maybe its all in my head, maybe it's just AF or maybe I have a baby! Wish me luck ladies!!
> 
> When are you going to test again?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know... I was going to wait until at least 10dpo... but the urge to POAS grows strong with me. :haha:Click to expand...

I have been fighting the urge too.........:test::test::test:
You are so much closer than I am.


----------



## colta

I'm having alot of sharp twinges and AF like cramps tonight. And it's 7pm and I'm ready for bed.... wonder if maybe I could be having implantation pains?? I don't know. All I remember from my last pregnancy was very tender breasts and feeling exhausted all the time. (I've felt those on a lighter scale before too when I wasn't pregnant). I dunno... everything about how I feel has been telling me "yes, I'm pregnant", but I keep telling myself that I'm not... weird huh?

I was doing a little research though and found that headaches and body pains were common in early pregnancy... I've had both for quite some time now. Every day I have headaches... so maybe?

How is everyone else doing? I know there are a few waiting to O, and some more in the TWW... for those that are in the TWW, any symptoms?


----------



## television

well i dont have nothing to report sorry girls feeling ill this morning sore throat etc think its the stress of moving lol, im just gonna go with it, and if im not then it wasnt the right time 
:xmas12:


----------



## colta

Well, :cry: my temp dipped this morning, still well above my coverline, but a dip all the same. I have to say I'm quite upset and down, even though I know I'm not out of the running yet. 
I dunno... this just makes me feel like I'm out. urgg... I just want the tww to be over with! 
I knew going into this that it wasn't likely that I would catch the egg the first go, but still, you really hope and wish and pray that you're the exception you know?


----------



## Twinkie210

Ugh! Still waiting to O! I had EWCM yesterday, but no +OPK... I hate the guessing game and I HATE waiting! Maybe today I will get my +OPK???


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Morning all. After our morning setback we made up for it last night. I am in my TWW....I think? lol I believe we are still waiting on Twinkie and Moter to O? If that is wrong girls let me know. Also girl20 hasn't O'd yet. Girl20 we don't have you on our first page info. What cycle is this after loss? And what are you doing to TTC? I will get your info up there. We have a nice managable group. I am really hopeful for all of us. I know it's probably too early but I am exhausted. That isn't like me. I am an insomniac. I never sleep especially during the day. Yesterday I started nodding off and can't get enough sleep. Hopefully I am not coming down with something and this is my body gearing up for baby. I could have o'd anywhere between Friday and yesterday. My opks were positive for 5 days. Lol Maybe I am more then 1dpo? Anyway... I am so happy it's finally the TWW. Can't wait for my BFP. No pressure ladies but we all need to get it. lol
> 
> :yipee: You are now in your TWW!
> The best :xmas8: would be to have a sticky :bfp: for all of us. Every time I ask my husband what he wants for Christmas he says a u/s of a baby.Click to expand...

I know. I am so excited. I can't wait til we are all poas! Very soon Berdc and Colta will hopefully be getting their BFP. But even if not remember girls we are with you. We will all get through tis together. 

As for symptoms I am tired. Very very tired. Fell asleep at 830 last night. But it's still kinda early lol.

So we are still waiting on Girl20, Twinkie and Moter? Correct me if I am wrong ladies.

Well Happy Turkey Day to all. Being out of town makes it hard to stay on long, But I am thinking about you all.

This Thanksgiving I am thankful for being in the TWW and having some wonderful girls to see me through it. Thanks ladies!

Colta hang in there. Symptoms do not necessarily mean pregnancy and the lack there of don't mean your not. I have my fingers crossed for you girl. 

Twinkie... I hope you get that +opk today.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Ugh! Still waiting to O! I had EWCM yesterday, but no +OPK... I hate the guessing game and I HATE waiting! Maybe today I will get my +OPK???

Maybe tonight you will get a + OPK. I hate the guessing game too! My cycle has been all over the place this month. Hope you O soon!


----------



## moter98

Well, according to fertility friend and my temp rises, I am 3 dpo. According to my OPK's I am 1 dpo. Either way, I am officially in my TTW! 
Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! Still waiting to O! I had EWCM yesterday, but no +OPK... I hate the guessing game and I HATE waiting! Maybe today I will get my +OPK???
> 
> Maybe tonight you will get a + OPK. I hate the guessing game too! My cycle has been all over the place this month. Hope you O soon!Click to expand...

Well I have more EWCM today, so maybe today is the day.


----------



## colta

Well, I've had an.... interesting day. Went to see my OB for an appointment he had schedualed a couple weeks ago... got there and the room was FULL of pregnant women, which really sucked. :cry:

He didn't say anything usefull to me at all... not entirely sure why I needed to be there to begin with, but okey dokey. 

Anyway... I had a major meltdown in the car today. Crying and going on about the whole TWW, pregnant ladies at the Dr's, annoying Dr... just about everything. DH didn't know what to do with me. 
I've still got some cramping going on and the ladies are plenty tender and swollen... I dunno, I'm kinda just blah about the whole thing right now. I think I'm just going to wait and see and not freak out anymore because I'm just making myself sick... no more symptom spotting or any of that nonense... just take one day at a time.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Well, I've had an.... interesting day. Went to see my OB for an appointment he had schedualed a couple weeks ago... got there and the room was FULL of pregnant women, which really sucked. :cry:
> 
> He didn't say anything usefull to me at all... not entirely sure why I needed to be there to begin with, but okey dokey.
> 
> Anyway... I had a major meltdown in the car today. Crying and going on about the whole TWW, pregnant ladies at the Dr's, annoying Dr... just about everything. DH didn't know what to do with me.
> I've still got some cramping going on and the ladies are plenty tender and swollen... I dunno, I'm kinda just blah about the whole thing right now. I think I'm just going to wait and see and not freak out anymore because I'm just making myself sick... no more symptom spotting or any of that nonense... just take one day at a time.

Did you tell him you were in your TWW? Did he offer do do bloodwork?


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I took another OPK today and still -, but definately darker. I don't know if I will do another tonight or not, I have almost used all of my cheapie OPKs! I think I only have 4 left...


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've had an.... interesting day. Went to see my OB for an appointment he had schedualed a couple weeks ago... got there and the room was FULL of pregnant women, which really sucked. :cry:
> 
> He didn't say anything usefull to me at all... not entirely sure why I needed to be there to begin with, but okey dokey.
> 
> Anyway... I had a major meltdown in the car today. Crying and going on about the whole TWW, pregnant ladies at the Dr's, annoying Dr... just about everything. DH didn't know what to do with me.
> I've still got some cramping going on and the ladies are plenty tender and swollen... I dunno, I'm kinda just blah about the whole thing right now. I think I'm just going to wait and see and not freak out anymore because I'm just making myself sick... no more symptom spotting or any of that nonense... just take one day at a time.
> 
> Did you tell him you were in your TWW? Did he offer do do bloodwork?Click to expand...

I did tell him, but he just wanted me to relax and wait and see.... he's a very laid back kind of doctor... not sure I like it but what can ya do? :shrug:


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I took another OPK today and still -, but definately darker. I don't know if I will do another tonight or not, I have almost used all of my cheapie OPKs! I think I only have 4 left...

Fingers crossed that you have your positive soon!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I took another OPK today and still -, but definately darker. I don't know if I will do another tonight or not, I have almost used all of my cheapie OPKs! I think I only have 4 left...

Sounds like your surge is coming very soon!


----------



## BERDC99

QUOTE=colta;14158325]


Twinkie210 said:


> Well I took another OPK today and still -, but definately darker. I don't know if I will do another tonight or not, I have almost used all of my cheapie OPKs! I think I only have 4 left...

Fingers crossed that you have your positive soon![/QUOTE]

:test::test::test:[


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. Heading home today and will be able to spend more time really commenting.

Twinkie I really hope today's the day. Ready for us all to be in the TWW.

Colta... I am so sorry you are feeling sad. Hang in there. Soon you will know either way. And we will all be here with you. Also your symptoms sound really promising. Fingers crossed for you girl and lots of baby dust.

Berdc... How are you feeling? I know you are not symptom spotting but wanted to check on ya anyway.

Moter... You always seem so upbeat I don't know what to say but Keep it up sunshine. lol
As for myself... I am really tired. I keep dozing off and would just like to be in bed. Oh and now my MIL's house has ladybugs. I know ladybugs are not a symptom lol but I believe they are a sign. I have a good feeling. Hope I am not disappointed. Oh well not much to do but wait. Not sure what dpo I am I got a positive opk last saturday and it was still positive on tuesday when we left. I forgot to bring my opk's with me so we just continued to bd daily until I got to exhausted to want to. So we could be 6-3 dpo? I need a nap. lol It's the final strectch we should start seeing some testing soon.


----------



## colta

Well... I took another HPT this morning with FMU and it was negative. So I'm 95 percent sure I'm not going to get my BFP this cycle. It kinda makes me depressed, but I kinda figured I wouldn't get it the first try, so it's okay I suppose.
I still have all my symptoms... Backache, headache, low abd cramps, twinges (almost exclusively on my left side... Quite painful too), swollen/tender boobs and nips, tired and hungry... But this coukd all easily be AF symptoms. 
BUT! I will still continue to test, because I may be only implanted yesterday. I had a small temp dip and then my temp this morning was my highest one so far? So maybe?

At any rate, sorry to be the downer, but best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Twinkie210

STILL waiting to O... I am about ready to give up on OPKs this month! I have had 3 days of EWCM (maybe 4) so I have to O soon right???


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Well... I took another HPT this morning with FMU and it was negative. So I'm 95 percent sure I'm not going to get my BFP this cycle. It kinda makes me depressed, but I kinda figured I wouldn't get it the first try, so it's okay I suppose.
> I still have all my symptoms... Backache, headache, low abd cramps, twinges (almost exclusively on my left side... Quite painful too), swollen/tender boobs and nips, tired and hungry... But this coukd all easily be AF symptoms.
> BUT! I will still continue to test, because I may be only implanted yesterday. I had a small temp dip and then my temp this morning was my highest one so far? So maybe?
> 
> At any rate, sorry to be the downer, but best of luck to everyone!

10 dpo is still early. When is AF due to visit?


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. Heading home today and will be able to spend more time really commenting.
> 
> Twinkie I really hope today's the day. Ready for us all to be in the TWW.
> 
> Colta... I am so sorry you are feeling sad. Hang in there. Soon you will know either way. And we will all be here with you. Also your symptoms sound really promising. Fingers crossed for you girl and lots of baby dust.
> 
> Berdc... How are you feeling? I know you are not symptom spotting but wanted to check on ya anyway.
> 
> Moter... You always seem so upbeat I don't know what to say but Keep it up sunshine. lol
> As for myself... I am really tired. I keep dozing off and would just like to be in bed. Oh and now my MIL's house has ladybugs. I know ladybugs are not a symptom lol but I believe they are a sign. I have a good feeling. Hope I am not disappointed. Oh well not much to do but wait. Not sure what dpo I am I got a positive opk last saturday and it was still positive on tuesday when we left. I forgot to bring my opk's with me so we just continued to bd daily until I got to exhausted to want to. So we could be 6-3 dpo? I need a nap. lol It's the final strectch we should start seeing some testing soon.

I have had some symtoms but nothing promising. Trying to hold off from testing.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... I took another HPT this morning with FMU and it was negative. So I'm 95 percent sure I'm not going to get my BFP this cycle. It kinda makes me depressed, but I kinda figured I wouldn't get it the first try, so it's okay I suppose.
> I still have all my symptoms... Backache, headache, low abd cramps, twinges (almost exclusively on my left side... Quite painful too), swollen/tender boobs and nips, tired and hungry... But this coukd all easily be AF symptoms.
> BUT! I will still continue to test, because I may be only implanted yesterday. I had a small temp dip and then my temp this morning was my highest one so far? So maybe?
> 
> At any rate, sorry to be the downer, but best of luck to everyone!
> 
> 10 dpo is still early. When is AF due to visit?Click to expand...

She's due within the next few days... before my ectopic my lp was always around 11-12 days... so who knows? I'm going to test tomorrow and will continue until I get AF or a positive... So either way I'll know.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> STILL waiting to O... I am about ready to give up on OPKs this month! I have had 3 days of EWCM (maybe 4) so I have to O soon right???

Just hang in there. It will turn positive very soon! Even if it doesn't just keep bd'ing so you make the most of your fertile days. My opks have been weird this month too. I'm thinking temping is the way to go.


----------



## moter98

Mailcmm-yep I'm an upbeat person. I think its important to try and stay that way even though we are all going through a tough period after a loss and trying again. I just know we all are going to get our BFP's! Its only a matter of time ladies.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> STILL waiting to O... I am about ready to give up on OPKs this month! I have had 3 days of EWCM (maybe 4) so I have to O soon right???
> 
> Just hang in there. It will turn positive very soon! Even if it doesn't just keep bd'ing so you make the most of your fertile days. My opks have been weird this month too. I'm thinking temping is the way to go.Click to expand...

Thanks so much, well I was so mad after having 3 days of fertile CM and no positive OPK, that I told myself today was the last day I would do an OPK and guess what.... :) on my Clearblue digi! I guess we will BD again tonight! I will be joining the rest of you ladies in the TWW soon (hopefully!)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> STILL waiting to O... I am about ready to give up on OPKs this month! I have had 3 days of EWCM (maybe 4) so I have to O soon right???
> 
> Just hang in there. It will turn positive very soon! Even if it doesn't just keep bd'ing so you make the most of your fertile days. My opks have been weird this month too. I'm thinking temping is the way to go.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much, well I was so mad after having 3 days of fertile CM and no positive OPK, that I told myself today was the last day I would do an OPK and guess what.... :) on my Clearblue digi! I guess we will BD again tonight! I will be joining the rest of you ladies in the TWW soon (hopefully!)Click to expand...

Yay! Good news. You will be in the TWW very soon!!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> STILL waiting to O... I am about ready to give up on OPKs this month! I have had 3 days of EWCM (maybe 4) so I have to O soon right???
> 
> Just hang in there. It will turn positive very soon! Even if it doesn't just keep bd'ing so you make the most of your fertile days. My opks have been weird this month too. I'm thinking temping is the way to go.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much, well I was so mad after having 3 days of fertile CM and no positive OPK, that I told myself today was the last day I would do an OPK and guess what.... :) on my Clearblue digi! I guess we will BD again tonight! I will be joining the rest of you ladies in the TWW soon (hopefully!)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Good news. You will be in the TWW very soon!!Click to expand...

Oh and I temp too:winkwink: (I am a bit obsessed about TTC... I guess 10 months at it will do that to you!)


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Twinkie That's fabulous news. Let me know as soon as you are in the TWW. I will change your status. 

I am so happy to be home. Had some new symptoms today. I am peeing more, I have twinges, and I am gassy. TMI sorry. lol Add to that my exhaustion and I am hoping this is the start of my BFP. If not I am coming down with something.

Hang in there colta. It is still early. Still have everything crossed.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> STILL waiting to O... I am about ready to give up on OPKs this month! I have had 3 days of EWCM (maybe 4) so I have to O soon right???
> 
> Just hang in there. It will turn positive very soon! Even if it doesn't just keep bd'ing so you make the most of your fertile days. My opks have been weird this month too. I'm thinking temping is the way to go.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much, well I was so mad after having 3 days of fertile CM and no positive OPK, that I told myself today was the last day I would do an OPK and guess what.... :) on my Clearblue digi! I guess we will BD again tonight! I will be joining the rest of you ladies in the TWW soon (hopefully!)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Good news. You will be in the TWW very soon!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and I temp too:winkwink: (I am a bit obsessed about TTC... I guess 10 months at it will do that to you!)Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, I am pretty obsessed with it too. I have to keep reminding myself to step back and relax about it. I never dreamed it would be so hard to get pregnant! I spent so many years trying NOT to get pregnant. Then when I had my son it only took 3 cycles. I thought the 2nd time would happen really quickly. Turns out, not the case. :-(


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Oh my gosh, I am pretty obsessed with it too. I have to keep reminding myself to step back and relax about it. I never dreamed it would be so hard to get pregnant! I spent so many years trying NOT to get pregnant. Then when I had my son it only took 3 cycles. I thought the 2nd time would happen really quickly. Turns out, not the case. :-(

I was the same way. I was 20 when I got pregnant with DS and needless to say me and DH weren't exactly trying. So I always assumed I was super fertile. So I spent the next 8 years trying not to get pregnant only to find out we weren't exactly as fertile as we thought! I am beginning to think DS is a miracle baby!

Well I woke up to cramping in my lower abdomen at 3:00 this morning so I think it might have been O pains, although it is hard to tell because it started in me left side and then went to the right side... weird huh?

Anyway, with any luck tomorrow I will be 1dpo!


----------



## mailcmm

I hope this is it for you. My pains move from side to side. I know they are ovulation pains too because I used to wind up in the ER thinking I was dying. Then they told me it was ovulation because The cramps always came the same time each month. Good little trick to have. 

Well as for me ladies.... I am sick. Not with a cold but I am really nauseous. Almost threw up this am and still feel icky. Also I am napping on and off. Completely exhausted.My BBs hurt too. I have a great feeling about this. Fingers toes and eyes crossed. lol


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I am pretty obsessed with it too. I have to keep reminding myself to step back and relax about it. I never dreamed it would be so hard to get pregnant! I spent so many years trying NOT to get pregnant. Then when I had my son it only took 3 cycles. I thought the 2nd time would happen really quickly. Turns out, not the case. :-(
> 
> I was the same way. I was 20 when I got pregnant with DS and needless to say me and DH weren't exactly trying. So I always assumed I was super fertile. So I spent the next 8 years trying not to get pregnant only to find out we weren't exactly as fertile as we thought! I am beginning to think DS is a miracle baby!
> 
> Well I woke up to cramping in my lower abdomen at 3:00 this morning so I think it might have been O pains, although it is hard to tell because it started in me left side and then went to the right side... weird huh?
> 
> Anyway, with any luck tomorrow I will be 1dpo!Click to expand...


I bet you are 1dpo today! Now just 13 days to go, unless you are an early tester like me. 
Isn't it ironic how hard it's been for us to get pregnant (and stay pregnant) the second time around? It must be for a reason though. Maybe so we appreciate our second child more, or to give us a bit more time to spend with our DS's before a new baby takes up most of our time.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I hope this is it for you. My pains move from side to side. I know they are ovulation pains too because I used to wind up in the ER thinking I was dying. Then they told me it was ovulation because The cramps always came the same time each month. Good little trick to have.
> 
> Well as for me ladies.... I am sick. Not with a cold but I am really nauseous. Almost threw up this am and still feel icky. Also I am napping on and off. Completely exhausted.My BBs hurt too. I have a great feeling about this. Fingers toes and eyes crossed. lol

All of your symptoms sounds really promising! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I think I am officially 1dpo! I put a fake temp for tomorrow into FF and it thinks I am 2dpo, so who knows! All I know is I am officially in my 2WW! This is the 3rd month in a row that we were able to BD on every single fertile day, so if it doesn't happen this month, I dont' know what else to do!


----------



## BERDC99

Colta....did you test again or did the witch show? I thought about you all day yesterday.


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. We are finally all in our TWW. Congrats twinkie. Now on to testing.

Colta.... How are you girl? I am sure you are at the top of all our thoughts right now. Keep us posted.

I am so excited for all of us. I hope we all get our bfp. Hope everyone is doing ok.

I am still really worried. DH is worried too. It's so hard not to think about it happening again. At the same time I get too excited to not get my hopes up.


----------



## colta

Well... so far not much as been happening. AF was due to day but there hasn't been a single hint of her. Usually I get a bit of spotting and some cramps the day before, but nothing. 
I tested at 11dpo and got a negative, although... I did see what I thought was a hint (extreme squinter) of a line, but it could have just been line eye. :shrug:

I'm not testing today... I think I'm just going to wait another day or two and see what happens. Most of my symptoms are gone-ish. Still tired, bbs are still swollen, but no where near as tender and I'm still having back pain. I have to run to the washroom a lot and I'm always hungry... but that could just be me. 

I dunno, still waiting... that's where I'm at right now. 

Berdc99 - how are you holding up? Feeling hopeful this cycle?

And to everyone else.. YAY! We're all in the TWW!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Well... so far not much as been happening. AF was due to day but there hasn't been a single hint of her. Usually I get a bit of spotting and some cramps the day before, but nothing.
> I tested at 11dpo and got a negative, although... I did see what I thought was a hint (extreme squinter) of a line, but it could have just been line eye. :shrug:
> 
> I'm not testing today... I think I'm just going to wait another day or two and see what happens. Most of my symptoms are gone-ish. Still tired, bbs are still swollen, but no where near as tender and I'm still having back pain. I have to run to the washroom a lot and I'm always hungry... but that could just be me.
> 
> I dunno, still waiting... that's where I'm at right now.
> 
> Berdc99 - how are you holding up? Feeling hopeful this cycle?
> 
> And to everyone else.. YAY! We're all in the TWW!! :happydance::happydance:


Dont give up till the :witch:shows her face. I have heard of many girls not get their BFP until a few days after AF was due. It is still early and you could have implanted late and not had enough time for hcg to build up yet. My Fx are crossed for you!!

I am still on edge this cycle. I have had some very promising signs but I try not to play into them cause you can sike your self out to thinking your are pg and not really be. I have my self as 10 dpo but countdowntopregnancy only has me as 9 dpo. I have tested a few times which was very stupid of me cause 1) it is still way to early and 2) I have had a chemical before and that is very heart breaking. 

The :witch: is not due here until a week from tomorrow. I hate having such a long lp but not much I can do about it.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... You are definitely not out until the witch shows. I have a good feeling for you. 

Berdc... I wish I could take a page from your book and play down my symptoms. lol I am a spotting fool. You have the right idea though.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Colta... You are definitely not out until the witch shows. I have a good feeling for you.
> 
> Berdc... I wish I could take a page from your book and play down my symptoms. lol I am a spotting fool. You have the right idea though.

I hope you're good feeling is good luck for me... :haha:

And I know what you mean about Berdc99! I wish I could just sit back and chill about it... you have nerves of steel!


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Dont give up till the :witch:shows her face. I have heard of many girls not get their BFP until a few days after AF was due. It is still early and you could have implanted late and not had enough time for hcg to build up yet. My Fx are crossed for you!!
> 
> I am still on edge this cycle. I have had some very promising signs but I try not to play into them cause you can sike your self out to thinking your are pg and not really be. I have my self as 10 dpo but countdowntopregnancy only has me as 9 dpo. I have tested a few times which was very stupid of me cause 1) it is still way to early and 2) I have had a chemical before and that is very heart breaking.
> 
> The :witch: is not due here until a week from tomorrow. I hate having such a long lp but not much I can do about it.

I wish I had a long LP! I understand your frustration, though. I feel like my body doesnt' even give me a chance to get pregnant before the :witch: shows!


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Colta... You are definitely not out until the witch shows. I have a good feeling for you.
> 
> Berdc... I wish I could take a page from your book and play down my symptoms. lol I am a spotting fool. You have the right idea though.

Are you watching The Walking Dead marathon?


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Colta... You are definitely not out until the witch shows. I have a good feeling for you.
> 
> Berdc... I wish I could take a page from your book and play down my symptoms. lol I am a spotting fool. You have the right idea though.
> 
> Are you watching The Walking Dead marathon?Click to expand...

I am now. lol Turning on my tv this second.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up till the :witch:shows her face. I have heard of many girls not get their BFP until a few days after AF was due. It is still early and you could have implanted late and not had enough time for hcg to build up yet. My Fx are crossed for you!!
> 
> I am still on edge this cycle. I have had some very promising signs but I try not to play into them cause you can sike your self out to thinking your are pg and not really be. I have my self as 10 dpo but countdowntopregnancy only has me as 9 dpo. I have tested a few times which was very stupid of me cause 1) it is still way to early and 2) I have had a chemical before and that is very heart breaking.
> 
> The :witch: is not due here until a week from tomorrow. I hate having such a long lp but not much I can do about it.
> 
> I wish I had a long LP! I understand your frustration, though. I feel like my body doesnt' even give me a chance to get pregnant before the :witch: shows!Click to expand...

Have you ever tried vitamin B6? It is known to lengthen your lp.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up till the :witch:shows her face. I have heard of many girls not get their BFP until a few days after AF was due. It is still early and you could have implanted late and not had enough time for hcg to build up yet. My Fx are crossed for you!!
> 
> I am still on edge this cycle. I have had some very promising signs but I try not to play into them cause you can sike your self out to thinking your are pg and not really be. I have my self as 10 dpo but countdowntopregnancy only has me as 9 dpo. I have tested a few times which was very stupid of me cause 1) it is still way to early and 2) I have had a chemical before and that is very heart breaking.
> 
> The :witch: is not due here until a week from tomorrow. I hate having such a long lp but not much I can do about it.
> 
> I wish I had a long LP! I understand your frustration, though. I feel like my body doesnt' even give me a chance to get pregnant before the :witch: shows!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever tried vitamin B6? It is known to lengthen your lp.Click to expand...

I haven't, but that might be the next thing I try. I am hoping the soy lengthens my LP by improving my egg/follicle quality.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:
 

> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up till the :witch:shows her face. I have heard of many girls not get their BFP until a few days after AF was due. It is still early and you could have implanted late and not had enough time for hcg to build up yet. My Fx are crossed for you!!
> 
> I am still on edge this cycle. I have had some very promising signs but I try not to play into them cause you can sike your self out to thinking your are pg and not really be. I have my self as 10 dpo but countdowntopregnancy only has me as 9 dpo. I have tested a few times which was very stupid of me cause 1) it is still way to early and 2) I have had a chemical before and that is very heart breaking.
> 
> The :witch: is not due here until a week from tomorrow. I hate having such a long lp but not much I can do about it.
> 
> I wish I had a long LP! I understand your frustration, though. I feel like my body doesnt' even give me a chance to get pregnant before the :witch: shows!Click to expand...



How long is your LP?


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up till the :witch:shows her face. I have heard of many girls not get their BFP until a few days after AF was due. It is still early and you could have implanted late and not had enough time for hcg to build up yet. My Fx are crossed for you!!
> 
> I am still on edge this cycle. I have had some very promising signs but I try not to play into them cause you can sike your self out to thinking your are pg and not really be. I have my self as 10 dpo but countdowntopregnancy only has me as 9 dpo. I have tested a few times which was very stupid of me cause 1) it is still way to early and 2) I have had a chemical before and that is very heart breaking.
> 
> The :witch: is not due here until a week from tomorrow. I hate having such a long lp but not much I can do about it.
> 
> I wish I had a long LP! I understand your frustration, though. I feel like my body doesnt' even give me a chance to get pregnant before the :witch: shows!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How long is your LP?Click to expand...

Usually 10/11 days, with spotting starting around 9dpo


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up till the :witch:shows her face. I have heard of many girls not get their BFP until a few days after AF was due. It is still early and you could have implanted late and not had enough time for hcg to build up yet. My Fx are crossed for you!!
> 
> I am still on edge this cycle. I have had some very promising signs but I try not to play into them cause you can sike your self out to thinking your are pg and not really be. I have my self as 10 dpo but countdowntopregnancy only has me as 9 dpo. I have tested a few times which was very stupid of me cause 1) it is still way to early and 2) I have had a chemical before and that is very heart breaking.
> 
> The :witch: is not due here until a week from tomorrow. I hate having such a long lp but not much I can do about it.
> 
> I wish I had a long LP! I understand your frustration, though. I feel like my body doesnt' even give me a chance to get pregnant before the :witch: shows!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How long is your LP?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually 10/11 days, with spotting starting around 9dpoClick to expand...


A friend of mine had the same lp length as you. She stopped working out and her lp went to 14 days. do you work out? Also, I've read that the egg needs 10 days to implant so you should still be ok there.


----------



## moter98

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up till the :witch:shows her face. I have heard of many girls not get their BFP until a few days after AF was due. It is still early and you could have implanted late and not had enough time for hcg to build up yet. My Fx are crossed for you!!
> 
> I am still on edge this cycle. I have had some very promising signs but I try not to play into them cause you can sike your self out to thinking your are pg and not really be. I have my self as 10 dpo but countdowntopregnancy only has me as 9 dpo. I have tested a few times which was very stupid of me cause 1) it is still way to early and 2) I have had a chemical before and that is very heart breaking.
> 
> The :witch: is not due here until a week from tomorrow. I hate having such a long lp but not much I can do about it.
> 
> I wish I had a long LP! I understand your frustration, though. I feel like my body doesnt' even give me a chance to get pregnant before the :witch: shows!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How long is your LP?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually 10/11 days, with spotting starting around 9dpoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had the same lp length as you. She stopped working out and her lp went to 14 days. do you work out? Also, I've read that the egg needs 10 days to implant so you should still be ok there.Click to expand...

Here are a couple over the counter things you can get to lengthen your lp.


There are at least two different over-the-counter remedies for a short luteal phase. The first of these is vitamin B6. This vitamin is considered safe for most women, and is taken in doses from 50 to 200 mg a day. The second over-the-counter remedy for a short luteal phase is progesterone creme. This cream is thought to lengthen the luteal phase.


----------



## moter98

moter98 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up till the :witch:shows her face. I have heard of many girls not get their BFP until a few days after AF was due. It is still early and you could have implanted late and not had enough time for hcg to build up yet. My Fx are crossed for you!!
> 
> I am still on edge this cycle. I have had some very promising signs but I try not to play into them cause you can sike your self out to thinking your are pg and not really be. I have my self as 10 dpo but countdowntopregnancy only has me as 9 dpo. I have tested a few times which was very stupid of me cause 1) it is still way to early and 2) I have had a chemical before and that is very heart breaking.
> 
> The :witch: is not due here until a week from tomorrow. I hate having such a long lp but not much I can do about it.
> 
> I wish I had a long LP! I understand your frustration, though. I feel like my body doesnt' even give me a chance to get pregnant before the :witch: shows!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How long is your LP?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually 10/11 days, with spotting starting around 9dpoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had the same lp length as you. She stopped working out and her lp went to 14 days. do you work out? Also, I've read that the egg needs 10 days to implant so you should still be ok there.Click to expand...
> 
> Here are a couple over the counter things you can get to lengthen your lp.
> 
> 
> There are at least two different over-the-counter remedies for a short luteal phase. The first of these is vitamin B6. This vitamin is considered safe for most women, and is taken in doses from 50 to 200 mg a day. The second over-the-counter remedy for a short luteal phase is progesterone creme. This cream is thought to lengthen the luteal phase.Click to expand...

Ok, so I'm a research type person and I found another thing that could help you lengthen your lp. You could try Fertilaid, which you can buy over the counter. It is recommended by Dr's for short lp's. It contains Vitex, which is designed to help support cycle balance and regularity. I've been thinking about taking it myself if I don't get a BFP soon. It gets pretty good reviews. (Women take it for other reasons than lp too)


----------



## mailcmm

How much Folic Acid should I be getting? My prenatal vitamin has 800mcg. Is this enough?


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up till the :witch:shows her face. I have heard of many girls not get their BFP until a few days after AF was due. It is still early and you could have implanted late and not had enough time for hcg to build up yet. My Fx are crossed for you!!
> 
> I am still on edge this cycle. I have had some very promising signs but I try not to play into them cause you can sike your self out to thinking your are pg and not really be. I have my self as 10 dpo but countdowntopregnancy only has me as 9 dpo. I have tested a few times which was very stupid of me cause 1) it is still way to early and 2) I have had a chemical before and that is very heart breaking.
> 
> The :witch: is not due here until a week from tomorrow. I hate having such a long lp but not much I can do about it.
> 
> I wish I had a long LP! I understand your frustration, though. I feel like my body doesnt' even give me a chance to get pregnant before the :witch: shows!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How long is your LP?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually 10/11 days, with spotting starting around 9dpoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had the same lp length as you. She stopped working out and her lp went to 14 days. do you work out? Also, I've read that the egg needs 10 days to implant so you should still be ok there.Click to expand...
> 
> Here are a couple over the counter things you can get to lengthen your lp.
> 
> 
> There are at least two different over-the-counter remedies for a short luteal phase. The first of these is vitamin B6. This vitamin is considered safe for most women, and is taken in doses from 50 to 200 mg a day. The second over-the-counter remedy for a short luteal phase is progesterone creme. This cream is thought to lengthen the luteal phase.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so I'm a research type person and I found another thing that could help you lengthen your lp. You could try Fertilaid, which you can buy over the counter. It is recommended by Dr's for short lp's. It contains Vitex, which is designed to help support cycle balance and regularity. I've been thinking about taking it myself if I don't get a BFP soon. It gets pretty good reviews. (Women take it for other reasons than lp too)Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestions. I already take progesterone supplements, which were prescribed by my Dr. No I don't exercise regularly, once I see how this cycle goes I might try some of the other supplements, but I am holding out hope that the soy helps this cycle.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> How much Folic Acid should I be getting? My prenatal vitamin has 800mcg. Is this enough?

That's plenty. 600-800 is the recommended during pregnancy. Remember, you are also getting some in the foods you eat too. You can't take too much, so no worries there. Your body will flush out what it doesn't use.


----------



## moter98

Thanks for the suggestions. I already take progesterone supplements, which were prescribed by my Dr. No I don't exercise regularly, once I see how this cycle goes I might try some of the other supplements, but I am holding out hope that the soy helps this cycle.[/QUOTE]


Hope it works for you! From what I've read about short LP's, most sites say a lp of less than 10 days is considered short. Maybe you just have a mildly short lp. Also, in most cases, it is easily correctable. In any case, you have already had one baby, so you know you are fertile


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. I was reading that not enough folic acid can result in MC. I just want to make sure I am doing everything I can. I can't believe I can start testing on Friday. Gonna try tohold out for the witch and test when she should be leaving. Doubt that will happen but I can try. lol I keep telling myself that since I had a D&C my cycle may still be off. That will explain a late AF if she does show.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok... Is EWCM a good or bad sign? I took an OPK and it was -. Any ideas?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Ok... Is EWCM a good or bad sign? I took an OPK and it was -. Any ideas?

Very good sign! In some women, CM increases this early if pregnant. Pregnant women have an increase in CM all throughout their pregnancy. Sometimes it can happen early, sometimes it doesn't happen until a bit later in pregnancy. You have to know what's normal for your body. Example: if your CM usually dries up after O, and then you get lots of CM after O, that can be an indication of pregnancy.


----------



## mailcmm

Awesome. I am not 100% sure but I'll hope it's a good sign.


----------



## colta

Well, good morning everyone! :wave:

I am currently 13DPO with not a signal sigh of AF. :happydance: I'm feeling pretty good all things considered. Backache has gone down a bit as well as the cramps. Unfortunately though (TMI ALERT!) I'm horribly constipated. :blush: 

I had a weird night too, went to bed and had a major hot flash (I think, not sure I've ever had one before) and feel like I was going to vomit. Honestly, it felt like it does when you drink to much alcohol... it was a gross feeling. I flipped out too, I was angry at the bed, angry at the sheets, angry at the pillow... angry at DH... it wasn't a great night.


----------



## mailcmm

colta said:


> Well, good morning everyone! :wave:
> 
> I am currently 13DPO with not a signal sigh of AF. :happydance: I'm feeling pretty good all things considered. Backache has gone down a bit as well as the cramps. Unfortunately though (TMI ALERT!) I'm horribly constipated. :blush:
> 
> I had a weird night too, went to bed and had a major hot flash (I think, not sure I've ever had one before) and feel like I was going to vomit. Honestly, it felt like it does when you drink to much alcohol... it was a gross feeling. I flipped out too, I was angry at the bed, angry at the sheets, angry at the pillow... angry at DH... it wasn't a great night.

This is so promising. When are you testing next? I am dying of anticipation.:hugs:

As for me.... I am still exhausted, last night I cried watching a commercial (for a video game) and during the Walking Dead (but that was really sad), I can't seem to concentrate, I am still gassy and have lots of EWCM (TMI Sorry), and I have little cramps here and there all on the right side?.

If I get hit by the witch this month I am going to start charting. Will probably need lots of help lol but think it may give me a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well, good morning everyone! :wave:
> 
> I am currently 13DPO with not a signal sigh of AF. :happydance: I'm feeling pretty good all things considered. Backache has gone down a bit as well as the cramps. Unfortunately though (TMI ALERT!) I'm horribly constipated. :blush:
> 
> I had a weird night too, went to bed and had a major hot flash (I think, not sure I've ever had one before) and feel like I was going to vomit. Honestly, it felt like it does when you drink to much alcohol... it was a gross feeling. I flipped out too, I was angry at the bed, angry at the sheets, angry at the pillow... angry at DH... it wasn't a great night.
> 
> This is so promising. When are you testing next? I am dying of anticipation.:hugs:
> 
> As for me.... I am still exhausted, last night I cried watching a commercial (for a video game) and during the Walking Dead (but that was really sad), I can't seem to concentrate, I am still gassy and have lots of EWCM (TMI Sorry), and I have little cramps here and there all on the right side?.
> 
> If I get hit by the witch this month I am going to start charting. Will probably need lots of help lol but think it may give me a better idea of what's going on.Click to expand...

Yes, when are you going to test again Colta?


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well, good morning everyone! :wave:
> 
> I am currently 13DPO with not a signal sigh of AF. :happydance: I'm feeling pretty good all things considered. Backache has gone down a bit as well as the cramps. Unfortunately though (TMI ALERT!) I'm horribly constipated. :blush:
> 
> I had a weird night too, went to bed and had a major hot flash (I think, not sure I've ever had one before) and feel like I was going to vomit. Honestly, it felt like it does when you drink to much alcohol... it was a gross feeling. I flipped out too, I was angry at the bed, angry at the sheets, angry at the pillow... angry at DH... it wasn't a great night.
> 
> This is so promising. When are you testing next? I am dying of anticipation.:hugs:
> 
> As for me.... I am still exhausted, last night I cried watching a commercial (for a video game) and during the Walking Dead (but that was really sad), I can't seem to concentrate, I am still gassy and have lots of EWCM (TMI Sorry), and I have little cramps here and there all on the right side?.
> 
> If I get hit by the witch this month I am going to start charting. Will probably need lots of help lol but think it may give me a better idea of what's going on.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when are you going to test again Colta?Click to expand...

How are you doing Moter? You don't have a ticker so it's hard to keep track. lol Symptoms?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well, good morning everyone! :wave:
> 
> I am currently 13DPO with not a signal sigh of AF. :happydance: I'm feeling pretty good all things considered. Backache has gone down a bit as well as the cramps. Unfortunately though (TMI ALERT!) I'm horribly constipated. :blush:
> 
> I had a weird night too, went to bed and had a major hot flash (I think, not sure I've ever had one before) and feel like I was going to vomit. Honestly, it felt like it does when you drink to much alcohol... it was a gross feeling. I flipped out too, I was angry at the bed, angry at the sheets, angry at the pillow... angry at DH... it wasn't a great night.
> 
> This is so promising. When are you testing next? I am dying of anticipation.:hugs:
> 
> As for me.... I am still exhausted, last night I cried watching a commercial (for a video game) and during the Walking Dead (but that was really sad), I can't seem to concentrate, I am still gassy and have lots of EWCM (TMI Sorry), and I have little cramps here and there all on the right side?.
> 
> If I get hit by the witch this month I am going to start charting. Will probably need lots of help lol but think it may give me a better idea of what's going on.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when are you going to test again Colta?Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing Moter? You don't have a ticker so it's hard to keep track. lol Symptoms?Click to expand...

I'm doing good here. Happy to be in the TWW. Is going by faster than before the TWW. No symptoms here. But I also didn't have any symptoms with DS or my chemical, so my hopes are still high! I don't know how to do that ticker. Can you explain how I put it up?


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good here. Happy to be in the TWW. Is going by faster than before the TWW. No symptoms here. But I also didn't have any symptoms with DS or my chemical, so my hopes are still high! I don't know how to do that ticker. Can you explain how I put it up?
> 
> I'll try lol. First click on my ticker. Then create an account and click on the tools and tickers tab. Choose calculators and resources. Scroll down to countdown tickers and create your ticker. Then you need to highlight and copy the BBCode. That is the format this site uses. Then select quick links on B&B and click edit signature. Then just paste the code in the text window. If you want it centered first choose center and paste the code in the center of the center format text. Good luck. lolClick to expand...


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good here. Happy to be in the TWW. Is going by faster than before the TWW. No symptoms here. But I also didn't have any symptoms with DS or my chemical, so my hopes are still high! I don't know how to do that ticker. Can you explain how I put it up?
> 
> I'll try lol. First click on my ticker. Then create an account and click on the tools and tickers tab. Choose calculators and resources. Scroll down to countdown tickers and create your ticker. Then you need to highlight and copy the BBCode. That is the format this site uses. Then select quick links on B&B and click edit signature. Then just paste the code in the text window. If you want it centered first choose center and paste the code in the center of the center format text. Good luck. lolClick to expand...
> 
> You have countdown ticker!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I want to test so bad, but I am scared to death of another chemical.Click to expand...


----------



## colta

Well... another day another BFN.

I tested this afternoon shortly after work and a very obvious BFN. I'm really starting to think everything that I'm feeling, everything that my body is or isn't doing is just a cruel, twisted joke my mind is playing on me. :cry:

I just want to cry and cry and cry.... there is nothing I want more right now then to get a BFP and I"m no where near that point... it's really getting me down. 

At any rate, sorry to be such a sad sack... I'm going to stop testing for a while. If AF isn't here by the end of the week, I'll test again... otherwise, I just can't bear to see another BFN before then.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... What did you think of the Walking Dead? I was so sad when Sophia came out of the barn. That was horrible. Love what they are doing in the show. Sad because last night the two things I wanted most was for Shane to go and Sophia to come back. Lol In the comic she is alive and he died ages ago. Still like the show though.

Colta..... I am so sorry you are bummed girl. Still crossing everything. Hopefully you will get your BFP this cycle. Maybe you need to test in the AM with FMU? My FMU is poop and I always test with SMU (lol I am trademarking that:haha:)
Anyway, hang in there. We are here with you.:hugs:


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good here. Happy to be in the TWW. Is going by faster than before the TWW. No symptoms here. But I also didn't have any symptoms with DS or my chemical, so my hopes are still high! I don't know how to do that ticker. Can you explain how I put it up?
> 
> I'll try lol. First click on my ticker. Then create an account and click on the tools and tickers tab. Choose calculators and resources. Scroll down to countdown tickers and create your ticker. Then you need to highlight and copy the BBCode. That is the format this site uses. Then select quick links on B&B and click edit signature. Then just paste the code in the text window. If you want it centered first choose center and paste the code in the center of the center format text. Good luck. lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Well... another day another BFN.
> 
> I tested this afternoon shortly after work and a very obvious BFN. I'm really starting to think everything that I'm feeling, everything that my body is or isn't doing is just a cruel, twisted joke my mind is playing on me. :cry:
> 
> I just want to cry and cry and cry.... there is nothing I want more right now then to get a BFP and I"m no where near that point... it's really getting me down.
> 
> At any rate, sorry to be such a sad sack... I'm going to stop testing for a while. If AF isn't here by the end of the week, I'll test again... otherwise, I just can't bear to see another BFN before then.

How long had it been since you had gone wee? I have read that you need to hold it at least 4 hours for the hcg to build back up in your urine.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Berdc... What did you think of the Walking Dead? I was so sad when Sophia came out of the barn. That was horrible. Love what they are doing in the show. Sad because last night the two things I wanted most was for Shane to go and Sophia to come back. Lol In the comic she is alive and he died ages ago. Still like the show though.
> 
> Colta..... I am so sorry you are bummed girl. Still crossing everything. Hopefully you will get your BFP this cycle. Maybe you need to test in the AM with FMU? My FMU is poop and I always test with SMU (lol I am trademarking that:haha:)
> Anyway, hang in there. We are here with you.:hugs:

I was shocked to see Sophia walk out of the barn. I figured it was going to be the old mans wife. I did get the chance over the weekend to watch the whole first seaon. I am up on all the episodes now. I cant wait till Feb. to see the new ones.


----------



## moter98

Colta- you should wait to test with FMU. Its more concentrated. Also it depends on the sensitivity of your HPT's. Sensitivity can even vary by box of the same brand. Hope your BFP comes soon!


----------



## colta

I hadn't really held my pee very long and I had had a full glass of water about 2 hours previous... so maybe it was just too diluted. 

I did just look back at the test (I know... shouldn't do that), and there was a very faint line, but visible to not only me... but DH as well. I'm not sure if it was an evap or what... it was a solid line, just as think and consistent as the control line... I couldn't really tell though whether or not it had color. I think I'm just being really dumb, it's probably just an evap and I'm being crazy. :cry:


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I would test again in the AM. Don't drink too much this pm and test again.

Berdc... The show is amazing. I can't wait till Feb either. Worried it may change though. The original director is gone. Fired or quit. Anyway that's why we have this break. The old director directed up til now and the new one will finish the season. I hope he does as good a job as the first guy. My DH is a huge fan of the comic and introduced me to it. He says the new director isn't as great as the first guy so he is worried.


----------



## moter98

Colta- usually if the line us grey in color its an evap.You're also not supposed to read the test after the specified time. Is it a blue or pink dye test? You get less evaps with pink dye tests.you could try again in 4 hours but don't drink anything. I personally have never gotten an evap
My previous early BFP were very very faint. I don't remember noticing color though. It was just a line that you almost think isn't there. Can you post a clear picture of it?


----------



## mailcmm

I have never gotten an evap either. I have read tests after the time limit and I was pregnant. Faint pink lines. If I take a neg test it stays neg regardless of me looking at it hours later.


----------



## BERDC99

Does anyone know how to tweak a picture?


----------



## mailcmm

Not I. Why? Did you test?


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Not I. Why? Did you test?

Yes, I did. I couldnt handle it any longer. I help my pee four hours and used an IC. I can see the line and OH sees it just need another seet of eyes to confirm. For some reason my camera sucks at taking pictures up close. Thought maybe if it was tweaked someone could give me some input. The line was thick and pink just really faint. I also bought some FRER today. I tild myself I am going to wait till later in the week to use them.


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Not I. Why? Did you test?
> 
> Yes, I did. I couldnt handle it any longer. I help my pee four hours and used an IC. I can see the line and OH sees it just need another seet of eyes to confirm. For some reason my camera sucks at taking pictures up close. Thought maybe if it was tweaked someone could give me some input. The line was thick and pink just really faint. I also bought some FRER today. I tild myself I am going to wait till later in the week to use them.Click to expand...

OMG!!!!! This is so exciting. Can you take a pic with your phone? You could email it to yourself and post it.


----------



## mailcmm

I am so not going to make it to Monday. Will have to test on Friday. Want to get a bit farther. I am so excited for you.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Not I. Why? Did you test?
> 
> Yes, I did. I couldnt handle it any longer. I help my pee four hours and used an IC. I can see the line and OH sees it just need another seet of eyes to confirm. For some reason my camera sucks at taking pictures up close. Thought maybe if it was tweaked someone could give me some input. The line was thick and pink just really faint. I also bought some FRER today. I tild myself I am going to wait till later in the week to use them.Click to expand...

do you have a micro setting? this will take clear up close pictures


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Not I. Why? Did you test?
> 
> Yes, I did. I couldnt handle it any longer. I help my pee four hours and used an IC. I can see the line and OH sees it just need another seet of eyes to confirm. For some reason my camera sucks at taking pictures up close. Thought maybe if it was tweaked someone could give me some input. The line was thick and pink just really faint. I also bought some FRER today. I tild myself I am going to wait till later in the week to use them.Click to expand...

 Forgot to add.......CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! Pink line no matter how faint means pregnant! Please post the pic. I would love to see your BFP. Sick of seeing my own BFN, lol!


----------



## mailcmm

SO here's a question.... Can we keep this thread after BFP's? I mean we are a pretty small group. And no one else really comments but us. I vote to continue on as is. All in Favor?


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Not I. Why? Did you test?
> 
> Yes, I did. I couldnt handle it any longer. I help my pee four hours and used an IC. I can see the line and OH sees it just need another seet of eyes to confirm. For some reason my camera sucks at taking pictures up close. Thought maybe if it was tweaked someone could give me some input. The line was thick and pink just really faint. I also bought some FRER today. I tild myself I am going to wait till later in the week to use them.Click to expand...
> 
> Forgot to add.......CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! Pink line no matter how faint means pregnant! Please post the pic. I would love to see your BFP. Sick of seeing my own BFN, lol!Click to expand...

I second that!!! Congrats:happydance:! Let me know and I will change your status. I am also going to change our heading when you give me the ok. Want to add an update with our bfp counts


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I am so not going to make it to Monday. Will have to test on Friday. Want to get a bit farther. I am so excited for you.

 I don't think Friday is too early to test for you. I got BFP with DS at 10DPO. I guess it just depends how much a possible BFN will get to you. I plan on starting to test on Thurs and will test every other day till 12dpo. I just HAVE to know and simply cannot wait. I have no patience,lol!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> SO here's a question.... Can we keep this thread after BFP's? I mean we are a pretty small group. And no one else really comments but us. I vote to continue on as is. All in Favor?

Yes! I love this thread. It makes the time go by much faster.


----------



## mailcmm

Me either. I am just so scared I am going to have a repeat of last time. Feel like if I don't know then it will be ok. Which is ridiculous because if AF doesn't show next Tuesday I will know I am pregnant or think I am and it will be just as bad. So I feel like if I test At least I can enjoy it for a while. I am obsessing just a tad. lol Sorry. I just can't seem to not worry about another MC.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> SO here's a question.... Can we keep this thread after BFP's? I mean we are a pretty small group. And no one else really comments but us. I vote to continue on as is. All in Favor?
> 
> Yes! I love this thread. It makes the time go by much faster.Click to expand...

Great! Cause I agree. Time has been flying by and You girls have all been so great. I don't feel so alone with my thoughts.


----------



## BERDC99

I second sticking with this thread after we all get our BFP's. I have taken several pictures but the line is so faint you cant see it on the photo. I am going to take a FRER in the morning with my FMU. I am so excited yet scared to death cause of the chemical I had last month.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Me either. I am just so scared I am going to have a repeat of last time. Feel like if I don't know then it will be ok. Which is ridiculous because if AF doesn't show next Tuesday I will know I am pregnant or think I am and it will be just as bad. So I feel like if I test At least I can enjoy it for a while. I am obsessing just a tad. lol Sorry. I just can't seem to not worry about another MC.

I'm sorry you are so scared of it happening again. I don't know if this helps or makes it worse, but it is fairly common to experience a loss. Half of all pregnancies end before most women even know they are pregnant. It's us early testers that know about it. You also don't have any higher of a risk of mc if it was a first trimester loss. Usually the early mc are due to chromosomal defects. I guess I look at it a different way (I'm a glass half full kind of person) I think that for me, it must have happened for a reason. I believe there was a major defect and that's why I had the loss. Then I think, would I really want to put my baby through a life of pain and heartache if there was something that wrong with him/her? I think it really may have been a blessing in disguise, still is sad, but I think my LO is at peace and happier where he/she is. Try not to worry about it so much. You are doing everything you can and sometimes you just have to leave it up to the higher power.


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> I second sticking with this thread after we all get our BFP's. I have taken several pictures but the line is so faint you cant see it on the photo. I am going to take a FRER in the morning with my FMU. I am so excited yet scared to death cause of the chemical I had last month.

I can't begin to put into words how happy I am for you. Fingers, toes and eyes are all crossed. Can't wait to see a pic with 2 lines. 

We'll all stay here then. Unless they tell us to move lol.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Me either. I am just so scared I am going to have a repeat of last time. Feel like if I don't know then it will be ok. Which is ridiculous because if AF doesn't show next Tuesday I will know I am pregnant or think I am and it will be just as bad. So I feel like if I test At least I can enjoy it for a while. I am obsessing just a tad. lol Sorry. I just can't seem to not worry about another MC.
> 
> I'm sorry you are so scared of it happening again. I don't know if this helps or makes it worse, but it is fairly common to experience a loss. Half of all pregnancies end before most women even know they are pregnant. It's us early testers that know about it. You also don't have any higher of a risk of mc if it was a first trimester loss. Usually the early mc are due to chromosomal defects. I guess I look at it a different way (I'm a glass half full kind of person) I think that for me, it must have happened for a reason. I believe there was a major defect and that's why I had the loss. Then I think, would I really want to put my baby through a life of pain and heartache if there was something that wrong with him/her? I think it really may have been a blessing in disguise, still is sad, but I think my LO is at peace and happier where he/she is. Try not to worry about it so much. You are doing everything you can and sometimes you just have to leave it up to the higher power.Click to expand...

I try to be optimistic and know it happened for a reason but my dh tells me that not only am I a glass half empty person but that my glass is apparently also cracked and leaking. lol My mantra has been it's going to be ok.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Me either. I am just so scared I am going to have a repeat of last time. Feel like if I don't know then it will be ok. Which is ridiculous because if AF doesn't show next Tuesday I will know I am pregnant or think I am and it will be just as bad. So I feel like if I test At least I can enjoy it for a while. I am obsessing just a tad. lol Sorry. I just can't seem to not worry about another MC.
> 
> I'm sorry you are so scared of it happening again. I don't know if this helps or makes it worse, but it is fairly common to experience a loss. Half of all pregnancies end before most women even know they are pregnant. It's us early testers that know about it. You also don't have any higher of a risk of mc if it was a first trimester loss. Usually the early mc are due to chromosomal defects. I guess I look at it a different way (I'm a glass half full kind of person) I think that for me, it must have happened for a reason. I believe there was a major defect and that's why I had the loss. Then I think, would I really want to put my baby through a life of pain and heartache if there was something that wrong with him/her? I think it really may have been a blessing in disguise, still is sad, but I think my LO is at peace and happier where he/she is. Try not to worry about it so much. You are doing everything you can and sometimes you just have to leave it up to the higher power. Click to expand...
> 
> I try to be optimistic and know it happened for a reason but my dh tells me that not only am I a glass half empty person but that my glass is apparently also cracked and leaking. lol My mantra has been it's going to be ok.Click to expand...

I have my Fx crossed that the third time is a charm. PUL in September, chemical in october, now this I wish you could jut poas the day after dtd and know.


----------



## Twinkie210

I have had the worst week! It started off with Thanksgiving and listening to my SIL say that my niece will be all by herself at the kiddie table next year (yeah thanks alot, you know good and well that there should have been two babies at that table next year!) Then my MIL is in town still, which is always stressful. Today my friend at work just told me she is pregnant and Sunday is my birthday. I swear if I round out this streak of luck with a visit from AF, I am giving up on babies and getting a cat!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Me either. I am just so scared I am going to have a repeat of last time. Feel like if I don't know then it will be ok. Which is ridiculous because if AF doesn't show next Tuesday I will know I am pregnant or think I am and it will be just as bad. So I feel like if I test At least I can enjoy it for a while. I am obsessing just a tad. lol Sorry. I just can't seem to not worry about another MC.
> 
> I'm sorry you are so scared of it happening again. I don't know if this helps or makes it worse, but it is fairly common to experience a loss. Half of all pregnancies end before most women even know they are pregnant. It's us early testers that know about it. You also don't have any higher of a risk of mc if it was a first trimester loss. Usually the early mc are due to chromosomal defects. I guess I look at it a different way (I'm a glass half full kind of person) I think that for me, it must have happened for a reason. I believe there was a major defect and that's why I had the loss. Then I think, would I really want to put my baby through a life of pain and heartache if there was something that wrong with him/her? I think it really may have been a blessing in disguise, still is sad, but I think my LO is at peace and happier where he/she is. Try not to worry about it so much. You are doing everything you can and sometimes you just have to leave it up to the higher power. Click to expand...
> 
> I try to be optimistic and know it happened for a reason but my dh tells me that not only am I a glass half empty person but that my glass is apparently also cracked and leaking. lol My mantra has been it's going to be ok.Click to expand...

Try to stay positive. It's gonna happen for you!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I have had the worst week! It started off with Thanksgiving and listening to my SIL say that my niece will be all by herself at the kiddie table next year (yeah thanks alot, you know good and well that there should have been two babies at that table next year!) Then my MIL is in town still, which is always stressful. Today my friend at work just told me she is pregnant and Sunday is my birthday. I swear if I round out this streak of luck with a visit from AF, I am giving up on babies and getting a cat!

Sorry you had a tough week. People can be so insensitive! It's hard hearing others are pregnant. You want to be happy for them, but are sad for yourself. I hope you have a happy birthday and :bfp: coming soon!


----------



## mailcmm

I can sympathize. Some people don't think when they speak. You just stay positive. And a BFP would be the ultimate present.


----------



## beautifuloaks

I know how you feel.

My best friend is in the hospiital right now getting induced.....its killing me

I hate that she is in the hospital about to have her son and I am not.

Its very hard to handle


----------



## BERDC99

Okay girls it is 4:30 in the morning and I had to poas. I confirmed it with a FRER. I have my :bfp:. Still light so I will retest in a day or two just to make sure it get darker. Fx crossed this one is a sticky bean.


----------



## BERDC99

Here is some pictures that I took this morning. Maybe hard you you to see since the second line is still light. When I get a line as dark as the control line I will change my signature.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2556.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 13









DSCN2557.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 9









DSCN2558.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8









DSCN2559.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> Here is some pictures that I took this morning. Maybe hard you you to see since the second line is still light. When I get a line as dark as the control line I will change my signature.

:bfp::wohoo:

I am so happy for you. That is definitely a line. I see it clear as day. This is fabulous. Our first BFP! Congrats! HH 9mo and stick bean stick!

Can I update?


----------



## mailcmm

Well Ladies.... It's a great day. Our first BFP in what will hopefully be the start of BFPs for all of us. 

I too am having a great morning. I am vomiting. I know... gross lol, But that's a pretty decent symptom. I have high hopes. Going to start testing on Friday. No way I am making it to Monday. Especially since my SIL is getting induced on Friday. I want my own little secret to make that more bearable. We have to be there. 

Also, My black cat came home which I consider lucky. He's been missing for a week and when he's missing nothing goes right. If there are any LOST fans we think he's the smoke monster and we have to keep him in the house. lol


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Here is some pictures that I took this morning. Maybe hard you you to see since the second line is still light. When I get a line as dark as the control line I will change my signature.
> 
> :bfp::wohoo:
> 
> I am so happy for you. That is definitely a line. I see it clear as day. This is fabulous. Our first BFP! Congrats! HH 9mo and stick bean stick!
> 
> Can I update?Click to expand...

If you dont care I am going to have you wait until after I miss AF. She is due on Sunday and I dont want to get to excited yet until I see that it is not a chemical. Keep your fingers crossed that sll goes good.


----------



## mailcmm

That is why I asked. I will wait and completely understand. I want to POAS now sooooo bad. I went ahead and used another OPK. I have been using them daily to not test early. I may buy a box of tests today because the opks are getting darker. I could test today and Friday and Sunday. Worst addiction ever lol.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> Here is some pictures that I took this morning. Maybe hard you you to see since the second line is still light. When I get a line as dark as the control line I will change my signature.

Congrats on your BFP!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Here is some pictures that I took this morning. Maybe hard you you to see since the second line is still light. When I get a line as dark as the control line I will change my signature.

I see it! Congrats to you. So happy you got your :bfp:! It's fun to see one for a change, lol. Fingers crossed for your sticky bean.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> That is why I asked. I will wait and completely understand. I want to POAS now sooooo bad. I went ahead and used another OPK. I have been using them daily to not test early. I may buy a box of tests today because the opks are getting darker. I could test today and Friday and Sunday. Worst addiction ever lol.

I have the urge to POAS too now! I was all set that I would NOT start testing at the earliest on Thursday. Seeing the BFP has given me the itch. I think I can hold out though. I know it's just silly to start testing at this point.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Well Ladies.... It's a great day. Our first BFP in what will hopefully be the start of BFPs for all of us.
> 
> I too am having a great morning. I am vomiting. I know... gross lol, But that's a pretty decent symptom. I have high hopes. Going to start testing on Friday. No way I am making it to Monday. Especially since my SIL is getting induced on Friday. I want my own little secret to make that more bearable. We have to be there.
> 
> Also, My black cat came home which I consider lucky. He's been missing for a week and when he's missing nothing goes right. If there are any LOST fans we think he's the smoke monster and we have to keep him in the house. lol

You must be pregnant. What else could explain how sick you've been, right? A flu wouldn't last that long. Starting to wish I had some symptoms, but nothing at all here. :-(


----------



## moter98

Colta - how are you doing?


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Colta - how are you doing?

I've been better... had that BFN last night and went to bed in tears. I was out from about 7pm until 5am... had a major breakdown this morning. I was ironing my scrubs for school and they had a massive stain on them (they're white) and all my other ones were dirty... so I had nothing to wear. I lost it... cried my eyes out and ended up staying home. 

Right now, I feel sick and hungry. My bbs and nips are tingling and sore and I have so much watery cm, that I keep checking to see if AF arrived. I'm very tired and feel very emotional... I'm just a big wreck!


----------



## colta

But I'm over the moon for Berdc99 and I hope that the rest of you get your bfps soon... 

And I think we should definitely keep the thread going... :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Colta - how are you doing?
> 
> I've been better... had that BFN last night and went to bed in tears. I was out from about 7pm until 5am... had a major breakdown this morning. I was ironing my scrubs for school and they had a massive stain on them (they're white) and all my other ones were dirty... so I had nothing to wear. I lost it... cried my eyes out and ended up staying home.
> 
> Right now, I feel sick and hungry. My bbs and nips are tingling and sore and I have so much watery cm, that I keep checking to see if AF arrived. I'm very tired and feel very emotional... I'm just a big wreck!Click to expand...

Hope your day goes better! This whole TTC thing is hard. Praying for you and hope your sticky bean is coming soon.


----------



## BERDC99

Thanks a bunch girls for the kind words and good wishes! :flower:

I have been feeling :sick:all day today. I am also a nervous wreck and I wish it was Sunday/ Monday all ready so I would get the thought of this being a chemical out of my head. I keep telling myself that line was darker now than it was last month when I had the chemical. I am going to end up driving myself :wacko:

I dont plan to call my obgyn any time soon cause I already have an appt there on the 12th. I figure they will go ahead then and send my for labs. Fx that I also get an u/s. I will be around 5 weeks and 1 day then. 

Fx that you girls will all have your :bfp:soon!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Thanks a bunch girls for the kind words and good wishes! :flower:
> 
> I have been feeling :sick:all day today. I am also a nervous wreck and I wish it was Sunday/ Monday all ready so I would get the thought of this being a chemical out of my head. I keep telling myself that line was darker now than it was last month when I had the chemical. I am going to end up driving myself :wacko:
> 
> I dont plan to call my obgyn any time soon cause I already have an appt there on the 12th. I figure they will go ahead then and send my for labs. Fx that I also get an u/s. I will be around 5 weeks and 1 day then.
> 
> Fx that you girls will all have your :bfp:soon!

feeling sick is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy! Even though its not fun it really is a good thing.


----------



## BERDC99

Anyone testing soon?


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> Anyone testing soon?

I tested....BFN. But I am ok it's still way early. lol Gonna test again on friday.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone testing soon?
> 
> I tested....BFN. But I am ok it's still way early. lol Gonna test again on friday.Click to expand...

Fx for you!


----------



## colta

Tested again today... still BFN. Still don't feel like AF is anywhere near. Going to test tomorrow morning with FMU.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Tested again today... still BFN. Still don't feel like AF is anywhere near. Going to test tomorrow morning with FMU.

Have you just been testing in the afternoon or have you tested with FMU? I bet if you test with FMU you will get a BFP.


----------



## mailcmm

I just want to know already. I hate waiting. Impatience is my virtue. lol I loathe the TWW


----------



## colta

Well... I tried testing with FMU this morning and still nothing, my test was as white as they come. 
I've pretty much given up on getting a BFP by this point. I've never been late like this... and I just can't find it in me to keep hoping for something that doesn't seem to be happening. So, for the time being... I'm just going to say my dates must have been off and that I'm just waiting for AF. 

Best of luck to everyone else... I hope none of you have to put up with this nonsense.


----------



## BERDC99

I am scared to death girls! I wish I had never tested early. I took another test this morning and it was only a touch darker than the one yesterday. If this is another chemical I am just going to stop trying for a while. I just want to poas and it be two dark lines. My DH keeps telling me that with my chemical my line was never as dark as it is now, but I just cant help myself from worring. Guess it is just a waiting game no to see what happens over the next few days. Please keep your Fx for me. Till Sunday/ Monday i will be sitting on pins and needles. :confused:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well... I tried testing with FMU this morning and still nothing, my test was as white as they come.
> I've pretty much given up on getting a BFP by this point. I've never been late like this... and I just can't find it in me to keep hoping for something that doesn't seem to be happening. So, for the time being... I'm just going to say my dates must have been off and that I'm just waiting for AF.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else... I hope none of you have to put up with this nonsense.

Maybe you ovulated later than you thought?


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I am scared to death girls! I wish I had never tested early. I took another test this morning and it was only a touch darker than the one yesterday. If this is another chemical I am just going to stop trying for a while. I just want to poas and it be two dark lines. My DH keeps telling me that with my chemical my line was never as dark as it is now, but I just cant help myself from worring. Guess it is just a waiting game no to see what happens over the next few days. Please keep your Fx for me. Till Sunday/ Monday i will be sitting on pins and needles. :confused:

It's really too early yet to turn the test any significant amount darker than yesterday's test. Your HCG will double every 48-72 hours on average. Your levels are still too low yet. Tomorrow or the next day you can expect a darker line. Hang in there! If you really need to know you could try getting a blood test for exact numbers. Good luck!!


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I am scared to death girls! I wish I had never tested early. I took another test this morning and it was only a touch darker than the one yesterday. If this is another chemical I am just going to stop trying for a while. I just want to poas and it be two dark lines. My DH keeps telling me that with my chemical my line was never as dark as it is now, but I just cant help myself from worring. Guess it is just a waiting game no to see what happens over the next few days. Please keep your Fx for me. Till Sunday/ Monday i will be sitting on pins and needles. :confused:
> 
> It's really too early yet to turn the test any significant amount darker than yesterday's test. Your HCG will double every 48-72 hours on average. Your levels are still too low yet. Tomorrow or the next day you can expect a darker line. Hang in there! If you really need to know you could try getting a blood test for exact numbers. Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks! I think I am just going to wait until Sunday to take my last FRER. I did buy two $ store test today. I used one at lunch today and got a good line. I had even gone to the restroom and hour before that.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I am scared to death girls! I wish I had never tested early. I took another test this morning and it was only a touch darker than the one yesterday. If this is another chemical I am just going to stop trying for a while. I just want to poas and it be two dark lines. My DH keeps telling me that with my chemical my line was never as dark as it is now, but I just cant help myself from worring. Guess it is just a waiting game no to see what happens over the next few days. Please keep your Fx for me. Till Sunday/ Monday i will be sitting on pins and needles. :confused:
> 
> It's really too early yet to turn the test any significant amount darker than yesterday's test. Your HCG will double every 48-72 hours on average. Your levels are still too low yet. Tomorrow or the next day you can expect a darker line. Hang in there! If you really need to know you could try getting a blood test for exact numbers. Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I think I am just going to wait until Sunday to take my last FRER. I did buy two $ store test today. I used one at lunch today and got a good line. I had even gone to the restroom and hour before that.Click to expand...

That's a really good sign. I think you've got your sticky bean!


----------



## BERDC99

I feel so :sick:


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I feel so :sick:

Are you feeling nauseous? With my first I was so sure I was going to have morning sickness that I researched the crap out of it and had my "arsenal" of anti morning sickness stuff all ready. Never did use it though cause I never felt sick! Here are some things you could try: 
motion sickness bands - the kind you wear for motion sickness on a boat 
ginger candies
peppermint
lemon drops
preggie pop drops
morning sickness magic capsules
eating crackers before getting out of bed in the morning
eating smaller meals/snacks every 2 hours


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I feel so :sick:
> 
> Are you feeling nauseous? With my first I was so sure I was going to have morning sickness that I researched the crap out of it and had my "arsenal" of anti morning sickness stuff all ready. Never did use it though cause I never felt sick! Here are some things you could try:
> motion sickness bands - the kind you wear for motion sickness on a boat
> ginger candies
> peppermint
> lemon drops
> preggie pop drops
> morning sickness magic capsules
> eating crackers before getting out of bed in the morning
> eating smaller meals/snacks every 2 hoursClick to expand...

\\


Yeah, I am feeling pretty nausseous. I comes and goes. Thanks for the tips I will certainly be picking up some of these things if I keep feeling this way.


----------



## mailcmm

Hey everyone. Had a really long day. Just got home. My job is great in the sense I am home alot. But when I work...I work. Anyway, Seems like I didn't miss too much.

Colta... I am so sorry you haven't gotten your BFP yet. Maybe your cycle is still screwy or maybe the whole finding out you ovulated after it happened. Or maybe you ovulated later then you thought. Regardless, If you didn't get your BFP this time around maybe next month. We are all still here with you.:hugs:

Berdc... I truly believe everything is going to be fine for you. I can total sympathize with your worry though. I am scared to death about a repeat of last time. I had a chemical in august followed by a MC in September. I think another loss will just gut me. Only a couple of days to go. Hanged in there and know we are hoping praying and FXed for you.

Twinkie and Moter... How goes it ladies? 

As for me... I tested again because I am a POAS addict. BFN. Stil really early though and I haven't lost hope. Will test again on Friday.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Hey everyone. Had a really long day. Just got home. My job is great in the sense I am home alot. But when I work...I work. Anyway, Seems like I didn't miss too much.
> 
> Colta... I am so sorry you haven't gotten your BFP yet. Maybe your cycle is still screwy or maybe the whole finding out you ovulated after it happened. Or maybe you ovulated later then you thought. Regardless, If you didn't get your BFP this time around maybe next month. We are all still here with you.:hugs:
> 
> Berdc... I truly believe everything is going to be fine for you. I can total sympathize with your worry though. I am scared to death about a repeat of last time. I had a chemical in august followed by a MC in September. I think another loss will just gut me. Only a couple of days to go. Hanged in there and know we are hoping praying and FXed for you.
> 
> Twinkie and Moter... How goes it ladies?
> 
> As for me... I tested again because I am a POAS addict. BFN. Stil really early though and I haven't lost hope. Will test again on Friday.[/QUOTE
> 
> We've been having the nightmare from hell here with our siding guys, so that has been keeping my mind occupied. We had hail damage back in July and hired a friend to reside our house. Well, it's been 2 months now and they still aren't finished AND they put the siding on wrong! It's a mess and we are not sure what to do at this point. So, I have been stressing about that this week. But hey, it's keeping my mind off the TWW, lol! I will start testing tomorrow morning. 8dpo is probably way too early, but it's almost like a ritual now! Hoping to see a beautiful positive like BERDC


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck with that. lol Mine was white at 8dpo. I really think I am prego though. Just feel pregnant.

Our house was hit by a tornado in July. It tore off out covered screened in porch and did a lot of damage to the back of the house. We extended the house adding on another living room, a screened in porch, and a nursery. They finished the first week of November. You need new siding guys. Unfortunately nothing can really be done now. Especially if you have paid them anything. I always get slammed on this but I'll share.... Never mix money with friends or family. They will screw you faster then a stranger and usually just because they know eventually you will forgive them. Sounds harsh but it's true. Good luck getting it sorted and I hope you have better luck tomorrow then I did today.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Good luck with that. lol Mine was white at 8dpo. I really think I am prego though. Just feel pregnant.
> 
> Our house was hit by a tornado in July. It tore off out covered screened in porch and did a lot of damage to the back of the house. We extended the house adding on another living room, a screened in porch, and a nursery. They finished the first week of November. You need new siding guys. Unfortunately nothing can really be done now. Especially if you have paid them anything. I always get slammed on this but I'll share.... Never mix money with friends or family. They will screw you faster then a stranger and usually just because they know eventually you will forgive them. Sounds harsh but it's true. Good luck getting it sorted and I hope you have better luck tomorrow then I did today.

I have my Fx for all you girls! I hope that you get get your BFP's along with me. That would be so cool!!

How close do you live to Savannah? The company that I work fors corporate office is located there. Was the tornoado that hit your house the sting of tornado that hit the southeast this spring?


----------



## BERDC99

Where does every one live? 

I live in South point, OH. It is the southern most tip of Ohio. I can be in West Virginia or kentucky either one in less then ten minutes.


----------



## mailcmm

I am in So. West Ga. On the FL border. I live 30 min from Tallahassee, FL. I am about 4-5hrs from Savannah. This wasn't associated with those tornadoes. Apparently So GA gets a lot of tornadoes. It was a small one....Thank god cause we were in the house. My son still has nightmares.

It would be so awesome if we were all bump buddies as well.


----------



## mailcmm

So because I am totally nuts.... Should I be worried I didn't get a positive today? How unlikely is it to see something at 8dpo? lol I am totally worried.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Good luck with that. lol Mine was white at 8dpo. I really think I am prego though. Just feel pregnant.
> 
> Our house was hit by a tornado in July. It tore off out covered screened in porch and did a lot of damage to the back of the house. We extended the house adding on another living room, a screened in porch, and a nursery. They finished the first week of November. You need new siding guys. Unfortunately nothing can really be done now. Especially if you have paid them anything. I always get slammed on this but I'll share.... Never mix money with friends or family. They will screw you faster then a stranger and usually just because they know eventually you will forgive them. Sounds harsh but it's true. Good luck getting it sorted and I hope you have better luck tomorrow then I did today.

I know! I tried and tried to tell my husband that, but he wanted to help his friend out and give him some business. Now, there is no friendship between them. It's really sad. I hope it doesn't have to come down to laywers and lawsuits. It's not looking good at this point. Sadly, my trusting husband paid them in FULL up front. I know, NEVER do that. He is much too trusting and has since agreed to let me handle these sorts of things from now on. Trouble is, we are kind of at their mercy to fix this or we have to pay someone else to fix it. Ugh, it's a mess. And really sad. 
I'm glad I'm not the only one that starts testing 8dpo!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Where does every one live?
> 
> I live in South point, OH. It is the southern most tip of Ohio. I can be in West Virginia or kentucky either one in less then ten minutes.

I live in central MN. about 1 hour north of Minneapolis. Yep, it's really cold here in the winter. Really cold.


----------



## mailcmm

:rofl: I started at 7dpo. I know... total waste of tests.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So because I am totally nuts.... Should I be worried I didn't get a positive today? How unlikely is it to see something at 8dpo? lol I am totally worried.

No need to be worried at ALL yet! That's the beauty of it. You can test early "just to see" and not have to worry if you get a BFN yet cause it is still really early. Every pregnancy implants at a different time - 6-12dpo with 9 dpo being the average. Then it takes 2-3 days for your body to produce enough HCG to show up in your urine. The only reason some women get a BFP earlier is because they implanted earlier.


----------



## Twinkie210

I live in Southwestern Illinois, just across the river from St. Louis. We get pretty much everything here, Tornadoes, floods, ice, snow... 

Well 5dpo today (according to FF) I am trying to decide if I should test on Sunday. It is my birthday and I will be 9dpo...

So far I haven't had many symptoms to talk about. I had a couple bouts of diziness and my nipples are a little sore tonight. That is it. I really don't think it is going to be my month :(


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> So because I am totally nuts.... Should I be worried I didn't get a positive today? How unlikely is it to see something at 8dpo? lol I am totally worried.

I wouldn't worry just yet... it's when you get to 15dpo, are 4 days late and still get BFN's that I'd start worrying. :winkwink:

I'm from New Brunswick, Canada... way up here in the frozen north.. haha:haha:

And if anyone was curious... still the same ol story here. BFN's all around and continuing symptoms. I've been checking my cervix as well and near as I can tell, it's closed... I think.... I'm not entirely sure. Sorry if this is tmi -It just kinda feels like a slit in my cervix... two ridges that make a small indentation in-between them... they feel slammed shut. But who knows? My body has been such a nightmare the past few days I don't know whats going on anymore. :shrug:


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Where does every one live?
> 
> I live in South point, OH. It is the southern most tip of Ohio. I can be in West Virginia or kentucky either one in less then ten minutes.
> 
> I live in central MN. about 1 hour north of Minneapolis. Yep, it's really cold here in the winter. Really cold.Click to expand...

I can see this. Midwesterners are always so nice. I get that vibe from you. I am originally from NJ by way of Miami. Came to Tallahassee to go to FSU. After my divorce I moved to Cairo. By the way... That's pronounced K-row. Cairo is in Egypt.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I really hope you get your bfp. And you are really north. I want snow so badly. My kids have never seen snow.

Twinkie... It's still early. I hope you get a bfp for your birthday!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Where does every one live?
> 
> I live in South point, OH. It is the southern most tip of Ohio. I can be in West Virginia or kentucky either one in less then ten minutes.
> 
> I live in central MN. about 1 hour north of Minneapolis. Yep, it's really cold here in the winter. Really cold.Click to expand...
> 
> I can see this. Midwesterners are always so nice. I get that vibe from you. I am originally from NJ by way of Miami. Came to Tallahassee to go to FSU. After my divorce I moved to Cairo. By the way... That's pronounced K-row. Cairo is in Egypt.Click to expand...

Thanks! I didn't know we were known as nice people. Maybe it should be gullible, haha! I'm still trying to remain positive and rise above, however, that glass is getting dangerously close to the half empty line this week. Hopefully the end of the week will turn out better. I know what would totally make my week. Can anyone guess? :haha:
Hey, if you're kids want snow I can send them some. We just got 10 inches dumped on us in one day last saturday.


----------



## mailcmm

My son cries every time someone mentions snow. He wants to see it so bad. lol He's sensitive. My daughter is tough as nails. She's a horse girl. Can't say cowgirl cause she rides English. My son is a gymnast. Next year he will be competing all over FL. He's still too young to go to regionals though. He's good though. Has been on the team since he was 5. Unfortunately they have to be 8 to compete. So we are finally there. Next year is gonna be crazy busy. And hopefully I will have a baby on board. lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> My son cries every time someone mentions snow. He wants to see it so bad. lol He's sensitive. My daughter is tough as nails. She's a horse girl. Can't say cowgirl cause she rides English. My son is a gymnast. Next year he will be competing all over FL. He's still too young to go to regionals though. He's good though. Has been on the team since he was 5. Unfortunately they have to be 8 to compete. So we are finally there. Next year is gonna be crazy busy. And hopefully I will have a baby on board. lol

I suppose I would want to see snow too if I had never seen it. I can't picture christmas without snow. I could do without the cold, but I do like the snow (in the yard, not on the road) Oh wow, you're kids are talented! That's great that they've found things they love to do. Hoping my son will find his thing too someday. He's 17 months old. Born with right club foot and the toughest kid I know. Oh and he's also very loud, lol!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol they are all loud. Mine are 14 mo apart and all they do is scream at each other.


----------



## colta

Well... another morning, another BFN. Had a dream that I finally got my BFP and thought, "Well why not test this morning and see?" But nope. Still the same stark white that I've been seeing all week. Ah well... :shrug:

I've kind of got an 'eh' kind of attitude at the moment... it's just too much work to get stressed over it every time. I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow and set up an appointment for next Monday, providing AF doesn't show... which I'm pretty sure it won't.


----------



## television

well all moved and finally back on the net i really dont think this is my month i just dont feel it part from slightly hard and sore boobs always next month:thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

I am gonna wait to test. My SIL went into labor and we are about to head out of town. I have cramps on my right side and my back is killing me. Want to cry because I believe AF will arrive today.


----------



## mailcmm

It's official AF got me. I am so sad. I don't think this is IB. I'm out and on to another cycle.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> It's official AF got me. I am so sad. I don't think this is IB. I'm out and on to another cycle.

So sorry AF got you!:hugs:


----------



## BERDC99

QUOTE=mailcmm;14270749]It's official AF got me. I am so sad. I don't think this is IB. I'm out and on to another cycle.[/QU

I hate that the :witch: got you. :dust::dust::dust: to next cycle.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> It's official AF got me. I am so sad. I don't think this is IB. I'm out and on to another cycle.

sorry :hugs:
Bring on the next cycle x


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> So because I am totally nuts.... Should I be worried I didn't get a positive today? How unlikely is it to see something at 8dpo? lol I am totally worried.
> 
> I wouldn't worry just yet... it's when you get to 15dpo, are 4 days late and still get BFN's that I'd start worrying. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm from New Brunswick, Canada... way up here in the frozen north.. haha:haha:
> 
> And if anyone was curious... still the same ol story here. BFN's all around and continuing symptoms. I've been checking my cervix as well and near as I can tell, it's closed... I think.... I'm not entirely sure. Sorry if this is tmi -It just kinda feels like a slit in my cervix... two ridges that make a small indentation in-between them... they feel slammed shut. But who knows? My body has been such a nightmare the past few days I don't know whats going on anymore. :shrug:Click to expand...

Wow! You are way up there. I had to check it out on the map to see where it was. Maybe you body still needs some more time to get straight after your loss. Time will tell.


----------



## mailcmm

I am so angry. Can't believe the witch got me. And 5 days early. I have never been early. And now I get to sit in a hospital waiting on my silver to have a baby. Worst day ever.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I am so angry. Can't believe the witch got me. And 5 days early. I have never been early. And now I get to sit in a hospital waiting on my silver to have a baby. Worst day ever.

:hug:


----------



## mailcmm

Has anyone ever had ib? This might not be af. I have lots of ewcm when I go to the bathroom. Tmi. ...to the point its coming out in ropes by itself. Gross I know. But I've never had that before. And my periods have always been exactly 28 days. Could this be ib and not af? Too much of a stretch?usually I know af is on the way. This am I got a cramp and found blood on the tp. I am bleeding lightly not enough to fill a panty liner in 4 hrs


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Has anyone ever had ib? This might not be af. I have lots of ewcm when I go to the bathroom. Tmi. ...to the point its coming out in ropes by itself. Gross I know. But I've never had that before. And my periods have always been exactly 28 days. Could this be ib and not af? Too much of a stretch?usually I know af is on the way. This am I got a cramp and found blood on the tp. I am bleeding lightly not enough to fill a panty liner in 4 hrs

Could be IB, but if the cm is really stretchy that is fertile mucus. You may have geared up to O and never actually did. I have also read some where that some girls bleed when they O. I would DTD just in case. My sister and I was talking on turkey day and she said when she O now it just strings out of her when he goes to the bathroom. Personally i have never had IB and have been pregnant 5 times now.


----------



## moter98

Colta - Sorry you are having to go through that. It's like a cruel joke. I had a month like that, but was only 2 days late and it was pure hell. I feel for you. How late are you now? 

As for me, I took a HPT this morning. BFN. :grr: I will test again on Sat. and Mon. and if still BFN then I will just wait and see if AF shows up. From previous experience, I've learned that I can handle 3 BFN's a cycle. Seeing anymore than that really gets to me. I have no physical symptoms whatsoever. Nothing different than any month where AF showed anyway. There's been months where I obsessed over every twinge and nauseous feeling only to see AF arrive. So I don't hold much stock in any of my "symptoms" anymore. I suffer from chronic heartburn and IBS so feeling nauseous/bloated/gassy etc is the norm for me. (It goes in cycles) This is my first month checking CM, so I can't really go by that yet either. I will just have to wait.......sigh


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Colta - Sorry you are having to go through that. It's like a cruel joke. I had a month like that, but was only 2 days late and it was pure hell. I feel for you. How late are you now?
> 
> As for me, I took a HPT this morning. BFN. :grr: I will test again on Sat. and Mon. and if still BFN then I will just wait and see if AF shows up. From previous experience, I've learned that I can handle 3 BFN's a cycle. Seeing anymore than that really gets to me. I have no physical symptoms whatsoever. Nothing different than any month where AF showed anyway. There's been months where I obsessed over every twinge and nauseous feeling only to see AF arrive. So I don't hold much stock in any of my "symptoms" anymore. I suffer from chronic heartburn and IBS so feeling nauseous/bloated/gassy etc is the norm for me. (It goes in cycles) This is my first month checking CM, so I can't really go by that yet either. I will just have to wait.......sigh

Thank you for the sympathy... it really kind of sucks. I'm 5 days late now... never been late like this aside from one anovulatory cycle... but this cycle I'm positive that I O'd... and I believe I O'd early. I double checked my chart and decided that it's possible I may have ovulated later... but that would still mean that AF is due today and there's not a trace. 
I've still been getting lots of symptoms... exhausted, hungry, nausea this morning and I actually got sent home from clinical because I got so dizzy I could barely stand... I've had light cramps off and on, same with backache and my temp keeps see sawing... up and down every other day... but never below my coverline and still quite high. 
So yeah... I have no idea. :shrug:

But, don't think you're out yet... you're still only early. But I know what you mean about not wanting to see bfns.... if I see another one anytime soon I'll go crazy!

mailcmm - I've got everything crossed that it's IB!! :hugs:


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Has anyone ever had ib? This might not be af. I have lots of ewcm when I go to the bathroom. Tmi. ...to the point its coming out in ropes by itself. Gross I know. But I've never had that before. And my periods have always been exactly 28 days. Could this be ib and not af? Too much of a stretch?usually I know af is on the way. This am I got a cramp and found blood on the tp. I am bleeding lightly not enough to fill a panty liner in 4 hrs

 Just realized I missed a whole page of posts! Do you know how long your luteal phase is? I have read that it is pretty consistent on a women's cycle. Varies from woman to woman but stays consistent within the same woman. I have heard of implantation bleeding and also ovulation bleeding so it's possible. If it is IB it should be light pink or brown spotting in your CM or on TP and last a day or two. I googled it. It didn't say what the consistancy of your CM would be though. It's really hard to say at this point. I know it's hard, but you will probably just have to wait and see. It does seem odd that you would be 4 days early if you're cycles are regular. Also, there should only be a variation by that many days in the first part of your cycle, meaning you ovulated later that month, but your luteal phase should always be the same, within a day give or take.
Also, stay strong today. Soon, it will be you in there having your baby!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Colta - Sorry you are having to go through that. It's like a cruel joke. I had a month like that, but was only 2 days late and it was pure hell. I feel for you. How late are you now?
> 
> As for me, I took a HPT this morning. BFN. :grr: I will test again on Sat. and Mon. and if still BFN then I will just wait and see if AF shows up. From previous experience, I've learned that I can handle 3 BFN's a cycle. Seeing anymore than that really gets to me. I have no physical symptoms whatsoever. Nothing different than any month where AF showed anyway. There's been months where I obsessed over every twinge and nauseous feeling only to see AF arrive. So I don't hold much stock in any of my "symptoms" anymore. I suffer from chronic heartburn and IBS so feeling nauseous/bloated/gassy etc is the norm for me. (It goes in cycles) This is my first month checking CM, so I can't really go by that yet either. I will just have to wait.......sigh
> 
> Thank you for the sympathy... it really kind of sucks. I'm 5 days late now... never been late like this aside from one anovulatory cycle... but this cycle I'm positive that I O'd... and I believe I O'd early. I double checked my chart and decided that it's possible I may have ovulated later... but that would still mean that AF is due today and there's not a trace.
> I've still been getting lots of symptoms... exhausted, hungry, nausea this morning and I actually got sent home from clinical because I got so dizzy I could barely stand... I've had light cramps off and on, same with backache and my temp keeps see sawing... up and down every other day... but never below my coverline and still quite high.
> So yeah... I have no idea. :shrug:
> 
> But, don't think you're out yet... you're still only early. But I know what you mean about not wanting to see bfns.... if I see another one anytime soon I'll go crazy!
> 
> mailcmm - I've got everything crossed that it's IB!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Have you had 18 days of high temps yet? On FF it says 18 days of high temps indicates pregnancy. Also, have you ever had a + HPT? It is rare, but some women never get a + HPT and really are pregnant. Something about their urine is different and doesn't react to the chemicals in the dye. In this case only a blood test could confirm pregnancy. There are many forums on this topic. Yeah, I know it's still early for me. It was probably silly to even test yet, I just couldn't help myself! Either way, I'll know for sure in a week. If not, there's always next try.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Colta - Sorry you are having to go through that. It's like a cruel joke. I had a month like that, but was only 2 days late and it was pure hell. I feel for you. How late are you now?
> 
> As for me, I took a HPT this morning. BFN. :grr: I will test again on Sat. and Mon. and if still BFN then I will just wait and see if AF shows up. From previous experience, I've learned that I can handle 3 BFN's a cycle. Seeing anymore than that really gets to me. I have no physical symptoms whatsoever. Nothing different than any month where AF showed anyway. There's been months where I obsessed over every twinge and nauseous feeling only to see AF arrive. So I don't hold much stock in any of my "symptoms" anymore. I suffer from chronic heartburn and IBS so feeling nauseous/bloated/gassy etc is the norm for me. (It goes in cycles) This is my first month checking CM, so I can't really go by that yet either. I will just have to wait.......sigh
> 
> Thank you for the sympathy... it really kind of sucks. I'm 5 days late now... never been late like this aside from one anovulatory cycle... but this cycle I'm positive that I O'd... and I believe I O'd early. I double checked my chart and decided that it's possible I may have ovulated later... but that would still mean that AF is due today and there's not a trace.
> I've still been getting lots of symptoms... exhausted, hungry, nausea this morning and I actually got sent home from clinical because I got so dizzy I could barely stand... I've had light cramps off and on, same with backache and my temp keeps see sawing... up and down every other day... but never below my coverline and still quite high.
> So yeah... I have no idea. :shrug:
> 
> But, don't think you're out yet... you're still only early. But I know what you mean about not wanting to see bfns.... if I see another one anytime soon I'll go crazy!
> 
> mailcmm - I've got everything crossed that it's IB!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had 18 days of high temps yet? On FF it says 18 days of high temps indicates pregnancy. Also, have you ever had a + HPT? It is rare, but some women never get a + HPT and really are pregnant. Something about their urine is different and doesn't react to the chemicals in the dye. In this case only a blood test could confirm pregnancy. There are many forums on this topic. Yeah, I know it's still early for me. It was probably silly to even test yet, I just couldn't help myself! Either way, I'll know for sure in a week. If not, there's always next try.Click to expand...

From Ov, I've had 15-16 high temps (feel free to take a look at my chart and tell me what you think, it's in my sig). During the day my temps spike up even higher and I've actually been getting overheated. 
I have gotten positive pregnancy tests before too... when I had my ectopic, it was really wonky and I got a bright positive at what I thought was 5 dpo... but I'm thinking that I got pregnant the cycle before and didn't know (I still had AF, but it was a weird one).


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Colta - Sorry you are having to go through that. It's like a cruel joke. I had a month like that, but was only 2 days late and it was pure hell. I feel for you. How late are you now?
> 
> As for me, I took a HPT this morning. BFN. :grr: I will test again on Sat. and Mon. and if still BFN then I will just wait and see if AF shows up. From previous experience, I've learned that I can handle 3 BFN's a cycle. Seeing anymore than that really gets to me. I have no physical symptoms whatsoever. Nothing different than any month where AF showed anyway. There's been months where I obsessed over every twinge and nauseous feeling only to see AF arrive. So I don't hold much stock in any of my "symptoms" anymore. I suffer from chronic heartburn and IBS so feeling nauseous/bloated/gassy etc is the norm for me. (It goes in cycles) This is my first month checking CM, so I can't really go by that yet either. I will just have to wait.......sigh
> 
> Thank you for the sympathy... it really kind of sucks. I'm 5 days late now... never been late like this aside from one anovulatory cycle... but this cycle I'm positive that I O'd... and I believe I O'd early. I double checked my chart and decided that it's possible I may have ovulated later... but that would still mean that AF is due today and there's not a trace.
> I've still been getting lots of symptoms... exhausted, hungry, nausea this morning and I actually got sent home from clinical because I got so dizzy I could barely stand... I've had light cramps off and on, same with backache and my temp keeps see sawing... up and down every other day... but never below my coverline and still quite high.
> So yeah... I have no idea. :shrug:
> 
> But, don't think you're out yet... you're still only early. But I know what you mean about not wanting to see bfns.... if I see another one anytime soon I'll go crazy!
> 
> mailcmm - I've got everything crossed that it's IB!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had 18 days of high temps yet? On FF it says 18 days of high temps indicates pregnancy. Also, have you ever had a + HPT? It is rare, but some women never get a + HPT and really are pregnant. Something about their urine is different and doesn't react to the chemicals in the dye. In this case only a blood test could confirm pregnancy. There are many forums on this topic. Yeah, I know it's still early for me. It was probably silly to even test yet, I just couldn't help myself! Either way, I'll know for sure in a week. If not, there's always next try.Click to expand...
> 
> From Ov, I've had 15-16 high temps (feel free to take a look at my chart and tell me what you think, it's in my sig). During the day my temps spike up even higher and I've actually been getting overheated.
> I have gotten positive pregnancy tests before too... when I had my ectopic, it was really wonky and I got a bright positive at what I thought was 5 dpo... but I'm thinking that I got pregnant the cycle before and didn't know (I still had AF, but it was a weird one).Click to expand...

I just started temping this month so I don't know much about it yet, but from your chart it looks like you did ovulate. Maybe you implanted later and just haven't built up HCG yet? You can implant as late as 12dpo.


----------



## colta

Well... I think the witch might be on her way... finally! lol... 

Sorry if TMI - I've got a smidgen of spotting when I wipe and my cervix feels open. I guess I'm probably going to be out this month... onwards and upwards to next month! I'm both sad and finally happy at the same time. :happydance::cry:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Well... I think the witch might be on her way... finally! lol...
> 
> Sorry if TMI - I've got a smidgen of spotting when I wipe and my cervix feels open. I guess I'm probably going to be out this month... onwards and upwards to next month! I'm both sad and finally happy at the same time. :happydance::cry:

You sure have been on an emotional roller coaster the last few weeks. I know it is a bitter sweet day for you, but at least you always have next month or the month after that. It's not over until you run out of eggs. LOL
:dust::dust::dust: to you and all the other girls!


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Has anyone ever had ib? This might not be af. I have lots of ewcm when I go to the bathroom. Tmi. ...to the point its coming out in ropes by itself. Gross I know. But I've never had that before. And my periods have always been exactly 28 days. Could this be ib and not af? Too much of a stretch?usually I know af is on the way. This am I got a cramp and found blood on the tp. I am bleeding lightly not enough to fill a panty liner in 4 hrs

Well???????

Did you SIL have the baby? Boy/Girl? 
And most importantly was it the witch or what?


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well... I think the witch might be on her way... finally! lol...
> 
> Sorry if TMI - I've got a smidgen of spotting when I wipe and my cervix feels open. I guess I'm probably going to be out this month... onwards and upwards to next month! I'm both sad and finally happy at the same time. :happydance::cry:

yep, there's always next time, and it's only days away! i know, i know seems like eternity right now. hope your next cycle is the "one".


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had ib? This might not be af. I have lots of ewcm when I go to the bathroom. Tmi. ...to the point its coming out in ropes by itself. Gross I know. But I've never had that before. And my periods have always been exactly 28 days. Could this be ib and not af? Too much of a stretch?usually I know af is on the way. This am I got a cramp and found blood on the tp. I am bleeding lightly not enough to fill a panty liner in 4 hrs
> 
> Well???????
> 
> Did you SIL have the baby? Boy/Girl?
> And most importantly was it the witch or what?Click to expand...


me too! me too! what's going on with you mailcmm?

berdc99 - how are you doing? have you tested again? are the lines getting darker? post more pics of BFP's!


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had ib? This might not be af. I have lots of ewcm when I go to the bathroom. Tmi. ...to the point its coming out in ropes by itself. Gross I know. But I've never had that before. And my periods have always been exactly 28 days. Could this be ib and not af? Too much of a stretch?usually I know af is on the way. This am I got a cramp and found blood on the tp. I am bleeding lightly not enough to fill a panty liner in 4 hrs
> 
> Well???????
> 
> Did you SIL have the baby? Boy/Girl?
> And most importantly was it the witch or what?Click to expand...

We just got home. Beautiful baby girl. 6.89lb 20 in long. It wasn't too bad. I got teary eyed when I heard the first cry but then managed to pull it together. As for my dilemma... It's still a mystery. Its a very light bleed. Not like AF...which is usually a crime scene. It's lighter in color too. I just don't know. AF isn't due to arrive until Tuesday. It's also not as much now as it was this am. So we'll see. I am counting myself out until proven otherwise. (I still am holding onto a glimmer of hope though.)

Colta.... I am so sorry the witch got you. We can try again next month.:hugs:


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had ib? This might not be af. I have lots of ewcm when I go to the bathroom. Tmi. ...to the point its coming out in ropes by itself. Gross I know. But I've never had that before. And my periods have always been exactly 28 days. Could this be ib and not af? Too much of a stretch?usually I know af is on the way. This am I got a cramp and found blood on the tp. I am bleeding lightly not enough to fill a panty liner in 4 hrs
> 
> Well???????
> 
> Did you SIL have the baby? Boy/Girl?
> And most importantly was it the witch or what?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too! me too! what's going on with you mailcmm?
> 
> berdc99 - how are you doing? have you tested again? are the lines getting darker? post more pics of BFP's!Click to expand...

I had a pretty good bad today. My biggest complaint is :holly:.
I have taken four so far. All still say :bfp:. The last two I took were just $ store test. I am still holding out on my last FRER till Sunday morning when the witch would have been due. My biggest fear is that I work this Saturday doing hair ( I only do it every other Saturday now). I hate the thought of the strain I put on myself that day. I usually work around 10 hours and dont get to sit down much.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2564.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 8









DSCN2565.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 9


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had ib? This might not be af. I have lots of ewcm when I go to the bathroom. Tmi. ...to the point its coming out in ropes by itself. Gross I know. But I've never had that before. And my periods have always been exactly 28 days. Could this be ib and not af? Too much of a stretch?usually I know af is on the way. This am I got a cramp and found blood on the tp. I am bleeding lightly not enough to fill a panty liner in 4 hrs
> 
> Well???????
> 
> Did you SIL have the baby? Boy/Girl?
> And most importantly was it the witch or what?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too! me too! what's going on with you mailcmm?
> 
> berdc99 - how are you doing? have you tested again? are the lines getting darker? post more pics of BFP's!Click to expand...
> 
> I had a pretty good bad today. My biggest complaint is :holly:.
> I have taken four so far. All still say :bfp:. The last two I took were just $ store test. I am still holding out on my last FRER till Sunday morning when the witch would have been due. My biggest fear is that I work this Saturday doing hair ( I only do it every other Saturday now). I hate the thought of the strain I put on myself that day. I usually work around 10 hours and dont get to sit down much.Click to expand...

Definitely looks like they are getting darker to me! I wouldn't worry about working too much right now. It's still really early and that isn't going to hurt anything. I worked right up until the day before I had my DS. I had the day off when I went into labor. It was tiring but didn't hurt anything. In fact, I worked out while I was in labor - I just didn't know I was in labor at the time:haha:


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had ib? This might not be af. I have lots of ewcm when I go to the bathroom. Tmi. ...to the point its coming out in ropes by itself. Gross I know. But I've never had that before. And my periods have always been exactly 28 days. Could this be ib and not af? Too much of a stretch?usually I know af is on the way. This am I got a cramp and found blood on the tp. I am bleeding lightly not enough to fill a panty liner in 4 hrs
> 
> Well???????
> 
> Did you SIL have the baby? Boy/Girl?
> And most importantly was it the witch or what?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too! me too! what's going on with you mailcmm?
> 
> berdc99 - how are you doing? have you tested again? are the lines getting darker? post more pics of BFP's!Click to expand...
> 
> I had a pretty good bad today. My biggest complaint is :holly:.
> I have taken four so far. All still say :bfp:. The last two I took were just $ store test. I am still holding out on my last FRER till Sunday morning when the witch would have been due. My biggest fear is that I work this Saturday doing hair ( I only do it every other Saturday now). I hate the thought of the strain I put on myself that day. I usually work around 10 hours and dont get to sit down much.Click to expand...

P.S. Love seeing you're :bfp: I'm living vicariously through you right now!


----------



## television

i caved and did a test :bfn: which i expected :sad2: really hoped it would be my time but i am still 4 days to early but still not positive.


----------



## mailcmm

I am quite sure now that the witch got me. Woke up to my crime scene. So unless a baby implanted on an artery I believe I am out. lol Next month. And this works as I get to try sooner then waiting til the witch came on Tuesday. 

Berdc.... your tests look great. I am so happy for you.

Colta and Television... We are on to next month together girls.

Moter and Twinkie.... You are are final bfp hopefuls. Good luck and Babydust


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I am quite sure now that the witch got me. Woke up to my crime scene. So unless a baby implanted on an artery I believe I am out. lol Next month. And this works as I get to try sooner then waiting til the witch came on Tuesday.
> 
> Berdc.... your tests look great. I am so happy for you.
> 
> Colta and Television... We are on to next month together girls.
> 
> Moter and Twinkie.... You are are final bfp hopefuls. Good luck and Babydust

7dpo today... still have sore nipples, which is a welcomed symptom, because I normally do NOT get many symptoms in my 2WW, so even if I am not pregnant I feel like maybe the soy helped me have a stronger ovulation. I still haven't decided when I want to test, just playing it by ear at this point. AF should be due Wednesday... Oh the waiting!


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> I am quite sure now that the witch got me. Woke up to my crime scene. So unless a baby implanted on an artery I believe I am out. lol Next month. And this works as I get to try sooner then waiting til the witch came on Tuesday.
> 
> Berdc.... your tests look great. I am so happy for you.
> 
> Colta and Television... We are on to next month together girls.
> 
> Moter and Twinkie.... You are are final bfp hopefuls. Good luck and Babydust

Mailcmm...:hugs: I know you'll get your x-mas bfp!

Berdc... nothing to worry about! You're tests look great. :happydance:

AFM... well, the witch isn't here yet. :tease: I got up this morning expecting niagra falls and got not a darn thing. I checked my cervix once more and it's moved up so darn far I can't even reach it. 
I'm slightly annoyed... I really was expecting AF this morning, especially with my morning temp (dipped very low, still above coverline though). :shrug: Ah well... another day, we'll see if she decides to rear her ugly head today. If she hasn't, maybe I'll ask the doctor tonight. 
I have to go in to the clinic and see whats going on. I've been so dizzy lately that I can barely stay upright. Every-time I do anything, anything at all I become out of breath and even more dizzy. (even just putting on a sweater!!)... so maybe, if she's not here yet I'll ask for a blood test or something... just to make sure.


----------



## moter98

Well, I had a slight rise in temp this morning. By .2 degrees. Grasping at straws here hoping it could mean a triphasic pattern. However can't say I feel pregnant at all. I am retaining water which always happens 3-5 days before at shows. Its due in 5 days. Will test tomorrow morning. If its BFN I think I wont test anymore this cycle and just wait to see what af is gonna do.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Well, I had a slight rise in temp this morning. By .2 degrees. Grasping at straws here hoping it could mean a triphasic pattern. However can't say I feel pregnant at all. I am retaining water which always happens 3-5 days before at shows. Its due in 5 days. Will test tomorrow morning. If its BFN I think I wont test anymore this cycle and just wait to see what af is gonna do.

I would wait until Sunday to test.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had a slight rise in temp this morning. By .2 degrees. Grasping at straws here hoping it could mean a triphasic pattern. However can't say I feel pregnant at all. I am retaining water which always happens 3-5 days before at shows. Its due in 5 days. Will test tomorrow morning. If its BFN I think I wont test anymore this cycle and just wait to see what af is gonna do.
> 
> I would wait until Sunday to test.Click to expand...

Not sure if I will be able to hold out that long. Its so hard to wait!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had a slight rise in temp this morning. By .2 degrees. Grasping at straws here hoping it could mean a triphasic pattern. However can't say I feel pregnant at all. I am retaining water which always happens 3-5 days before at shows. Its due in 5 days. Will test tomorrow morning. If its BFN I think I wont test anymore this cycle and just wait to see what af is gonna do.
> 
> I would wait until Sunday to test.Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to hold out that long. Its so hard to wait!Click to expand...

You will be 10dpo tomorrow right?? That is when I got my BFP last time, so as long as you are OK with the possibility of a false negative, I say test away!:haha:


----------



## mailcmm

Well tomorrow am I am gonna take an frer fertility test. Just want to be sure. Then I got the digital opks for this cycle. I am pulling out all the stops lol


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had a slight rise in temp this morning. By .2 degrees. Grasping at straws here hoping it could mean a triphasic pattern. However can't say I feel pregnant at all. I am retaining water which always happens 3-5 days before at shows. Its due in 5 days. Will test tomorrow morning. If its BFN I think I wont test anymore this cycle and just wait to see what af is gonna do.
> 
> I would wait until Sunday to test.Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to hold out that long. Its so hard to wait!Click to expand...
> 
> You will be 10dpo tomorrow right?? That is when I got my BFP last time, so as long as you are OK with the possibility of a false negative, I say test away!:haha:Click to expand...

Yes I will be. That's when I got my BFP with my son too. I will just use a cheapie test. I have the FRER tests, but will save them yet.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had a slight rise in temp this morning. By .2 degrees. Grasping at straws here hoping it could mean a triphasic pattern. However can't say I feel pregnant at all. I am retaining water which always happens 3-5 days before at shows. Its due in 5 days. Will test tomorrow morning. If its BFN I think I wont test anymore this cycle and just wait to see what af is gonna do.
> 
> I would wait until Sunday to test.Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to hold out that long. Its so hard to wait!Click to expand...
> 
> You will be 10dpo tomorrow right?? That is when I got my BFP last time, so as long as you are OK with the possibility of a false negative, I say test away!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I will be. That's when I got my BFP with my son too. I will just use a cheapie test. I have the FRER tests, but will save them yet.Click to expand...

I have 4 FRERs! One was given to me and expires next month, so I will use that one first... then I have a 3 pack that I bought. I hope I never have to open the box LOL!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Well tomorrow am I am gonna take an frer fertility test. Just want to be sure. Then I got the digital opks for this cycle. I am pulling out all the stops lol

I like the digi opk's cause you get the smiley face. It's fun to see that happy face!


----------



## television

2 more tests this morning swear i see a slight (and i mean slight line) oh i dont know im not feeling it :cry:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> 2 more tests this morning swear i see a slight (and i mean slight line) oh i dont know im not feeling it :cry:

Can you post a pic? If you see a line on two tests it can't be an evap. That just couldn't happen twice in a row. Its a bfp no matter how faint the line. Have your OH look at it and see if he sees it. Then report back. I'm dying to know!!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Well I am still fertile? lol The frer fertility test shows my fsh is not elevated. I hope that's a good sign. 2 more days and I start my opks. I don't think I o'd last cycle. My opk was dark for almost 5 days maybe longer because I forgot them when I went away for thanksgiving. Is it too late to start charting? I really know nothing about charting. Might have to research it some.

Berdc... You are at the top of my thoughts. How are you doing? I am ready for Monday to be here for you.

Television... Post pics!!!

Moter & Twinkie.... Anything yet?

Colta.... My TTC buddy for this cycle. We are going to get our bfps this month!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Well I am still fertile? lol The frer fertility test shows my fsh is not elevated. I hope that's a good sign. 2 more days and I start my opks. I don't think I o'd last cycle. My opk was dark for almost 5 days maybe longer because I forgot them when I went away for thanksgiving. Is it too late to start charting? I really know nothing about charting. Might have to research it some.
> 
> Berdc... You are at the top of my thoughts. How are you doing? I am ready for Monday to be here for you.
> 
> Television... Post pics!!!
> 
> Moter & Twinkie.... Anything yet?
> 
> Colta.... My TTC buddy for this cycle. We are going to get our bfps this month!

Maillcmm - that's good that you are still fertile! i'm gonna order one of those fertility tests too, didn't know about them. I feel like it's taking way too long to get pregnant! It's not too late to start charting. Some people don't start charting until af is gone. I started when af was around for 3 days cause I ordered a bbt thermomter but was just waiting for it to arrive. It didn't affect my chart with the later start. 

As for me, I tested this morning, BFN. :cry: I was really, really hoping this was it. I feel like I am out this cylce. Still Retaining water hardcore which always happens before af. AF is 4 days away so I won't completely give up hope yet, but feel like if this was it i would have had a bfp by now. This is the day I had one with DS.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Well I am still fertile? lol The frer fertility test shows my fsh is not elevated. I hope that's a good sign. 2 more days and I start my opks. I don't think I o'd last cycle. My opk was dark for almost 5 days maybe longer because I forgot them when I went away for thanksgiving. Is it too late to start charting? I really know nothing about charting. Might have to research it some.
> 
> Berdc... You are at the top of my thoughts. How are you doing? I am ready for Monday to be here for you.
> 
> Television... Post pics!!!
> 
> Moter & Twinkie.... Anything yet?
> 
> Colta.... My TTC buddy for this cycle. We are going to get our bfps this month!

Only 8dpo... I might test tomorrow AM, feeling unsure about it though. It is not too late to start charting! You just need to get several pre O temps in so the program has enough to calculate O. I think I am addicted to charting LOL.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Well I am still fertile? lol The frer fertility test shows my fsh is not elevated. I hope that's a good sign. 2 more days and I start my opks. I don't think I o'd last cycle. My opk was dark for almost 5 days maybe longer because I forgot them when I went away for thanksgiving. Is it too late to start charting? I really know nothing about charting. Might have to research it some.
> 
> Berdc... You are at the top of my thoughts. How are you doing? I am ready for Monday to be here for you.
> 
> Television... Post pics!!!
> 
> Moter & Twinkie.... Anything yet?
> 
> Colta.... My TTC buddy for this cycle. We are going to get our bfps this month!

You should definitely try charting... I find it actually helps me relax, because then I know when I ovulate and I know I did ovulate for sure. And it's definitely not too late to start charting. 

AFM -AF FINALLY showed up for real today... so I'm officially cd1. I'm hoping and praying that this will be my month. I'm not sure what happened last month, maybe I got my O day wrong or something. :shrug:

Either way... at least I know where I'm at and I hope for the both of us that we get Christmas/New Year's BFPs!!


----------



## moter98

Hey this is really cool! I opened my FRER 3pack today and there was a fertility test in it! Now I don't even have to buy one. It's so funny how that turned my day around, lol.
On an unrelated note, my 17 month old learned a new word today. He held his toy phone up to his ear and said Hi. Then he closed the phone and said bye. This is a really big deal for us because he has been at the far end as far as milestones go. Still in the norm I guess, but getting closer to that cut off point. He can say 7 words now if you count Ruff Ruff, haha! I'm so darn proud of him today.


----------



## menb

Hi ladies,
I have followed your thread all month, but I am just now joining. I had just suffered my 2nd MC at the beginning of November, so I was still on that 'lurking, but not wanting to share/talk mode'. 

I have just gotten my first period since the MC, so I am on cycle day 1. I was hoping to join your group to go thru this next month. 

Congrats BERDC!!!
Fingers still crossed for you, Twinkie, moter n television 
Cycle Buddies? Mailcmm n Colta?


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is how silly I was earlier... I decided I wanted to POAS so I did a cheapie OPK and it came up +, so of course I start thinking Hmmmm, so I did a digi OPK and it was -. So I said what the hell and did a FRER and it was BFN too :( Why did I decide to POAS today???? I am only 8dpo (maybe only 7!)


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have followed your thread all month, but I am just now joining. I had just suffered my 2nd MC at the beginning of November, so I was still on that 'lurking, but not wanting to share/talk mode'.
> 
> I have just gotten my first period since the MC, so I am on cycle day 1. I was hoping to join your group to go thru this next month.
> 
> Congrats BERDC!!!
> Fingers still crossed for you, Twinkie, moter n television
> Cycle Buddies? Mailcmm n Colta?

 welcome menb! so sorry for your loss. this group of ladies is wonderful and so supportive. hoping you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Here is how silly I was earlier... I decided I wanted to POAS so I did a cheapie OPK and it came up +, so of course I start thinking Hmmmm, so I did a digi OPK and it was -. So I said what the hell and did a FRER and it was BFN too :( Why did I decide to POAS today???? I am only 8dpo (maybe only 7!)

how frustrating! you are still early yet so keep your spirits up girl.


----------



## menb

Thanks for the welcome! I've seen how supportive you all are over this last month!

Twinkie: not silly at all! We've all done it.

This is our 2nd MC so I'm prepared for how heavy this flow is going to be. I'm just worried about trying again in 2 weeks or waiting another cycle. Urgh! Doc says to wait one more cycle and originally I would disagree, but we didn't wait two months ago either and perhaps that's why we lost another one. Our first loss was in September, then another in November. :shrug: oh well, we have 2 weeks to decide.


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I've seen how supportive you all are over this last month!
> 
> Twinkie: not silly at all! We've all done it.
> 
> This is our 2nd MC so I'm prepared for how heavy this flow is going to be. I'm just worried about trying again in 2 weeks or waiting another cycle. Urgh! Doc says to wait one more cycle and originally I would disagree, but we didn't wait two months ago either and perhaps that's why we lost another one. Our first loss was in September, then another in November. :shrug: oh well, we have 2 weeks to decide.

Generally, if your loss was before 6 weeks you should be able to try again sooner than a later loss would. Dr's will recommend to wait one cycle so it's easier to pinpoint your due date and how far along your baby is. Also, some say your body needs time to build up your uterine lining again. In the case of an early loss, you should be able to start trying again as soon as you get your first period after loss. Please note: I'm not a Dr. just relaying what my Dr. told me. My Dr. gave me the ok to start trying as soon as af started. It took about 30 days from start of my chem to get af again. Mine was a case of my body holding onto tissue because it didn't realize there was nothing alive for awhile. :-(


----------



## menb

Yeah, my doc suggested to wait cuz of the lining re-build. My head says to wait one one cycle, but my heart says to go for it in 2weeks. I just don't wanna suffer another MC. Doc is gonna do some pelvic, and uterine US just to make sure all is well.


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Yeah, my doc suggested to wait cuz of the lining re-build. My head says to wait one one cycle, but my heart says to go for it in 2weeks. I just don't wanna suffer another MC. Doc is gonna do some pelvic, and uterine US just to make sure all is well.

I know it's really hard to wait, but if that's what the Dr. said, you should listen. It is important that your body builds up enough uterine lining again so you can sustain your next pregnancy. That way, you know you have done everything you could and the rest is up to mother nature.


----------



## mailcmm

Memb.... welcome. I am do sorry about your losses. You are definitely welcome here and glad you decided to post. This is afabulous group of ladies. This last month, even though I didn't get my bfp, was totally great and just flew by. Hoping for a xmas bfp. I will try to cqtch up on more of your story when I am at my pc. Mobile posting is awful.

Twinkie... hang in there. Its still early.

Moter...too funny on the test. I was more nervous taking that then an hpt.

Colta....sorry the witch got you. Here's to xmas bfps.


----------



## mailcmm

I almost forgot.... 

Berdc.....today I was on the hwy where Sophia went missing between Atlanta and fort benning. We kept trying to locate where they filmed but couldn't tell


----------



## mailcmm

Finally home. Drove to Roopville GA today and bought 2 pigs for my farm. Just finished settling them in. I was not prepared for how awful they smell. lol I am going to get a basal thermometer tomorrow. We'll give this a shot. lol

Menb... I would wait until after the tests at least. Wish my dr did tests. But he was a total quack. I still haven't been able to get them to tell me the results of my pathology from my d&c. He told us to wait 3 months before we started again. When I asked why so long he said that's how long it would take for my cycle to come back, and that I couldn't get pregnant until after my cycle came back. So when I got my cycle 6wks later we started trying. I am going to add your name to our 1st page info.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have followed your thread all month, but I am just now joining. I had just suffered my 2nd MC at the beginning of November, so I was still on that 'lurking, but not wanting to share/talk mode'.
> 
> I have just gotten my first period since the MC, so I am on cycle day 1. I was hoping to join your group to go thru this next month.
> 
> Congrats BERDC!!!
> Fingers still crossed for you, Twinkie, moter n television
> Cycle Buddies? Mailcmm n Colta?

Glad that you joined us! This has been the best group of girls ever to past time with. I am soryy for your losses. It is a horrible thing for a woman to experience. 

Thanks for the congrats! It is a very exciting yet scary time for me.


----------



## BERDC99

Colta- I am glad AF finally showed for you so you can move on to the next cycle. Fx crossed the December is your month. :dust:

Television- post a picture. How many dpo are you? Are you going to test again in the morning? :test:

Moter- It may just be to early yet. Test again in a day or so. :thumbup:

Twinkie- If you get a BFN test again you are still early. :test:

Menb- Welcome again. :wave: I would wait if you can hold out until you lining rebuilds. If you can wait I totally understand and will not judge you.

Mailcmm- That would have been so cool if you could have pin pointed the exact spot. I can not wait until it comes back on in February. Maybe since you are going to start charting you can confirm that you O and time it right for a Christmas BFP. So are you guys going to eat the pigs or are you just keeping them as pets on the farm? Oink Oink

As for meI am very tired. Today was my Saturday that I worked doing hair. I have no clue how I did that every day for years. I worked 10 hours today and I am beat. I took my last FRER this morning. And it was a dark :bfp:. I will post the picture later when I go up stairs. I am thinking I am going to call the doctors office Monday and talk to the nurse. She is super nice, and I am sure she will give me an order for my HCG test if I ask. I already have an appt with my OB doctor for a pap on the 12th. Guessing it will be more than a pap. I hope they send me for an u/s soon. I just want to see that my bean is sticking and growing.


----------



## BERDC99

From this morning @ 4:30
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2568.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5









DSCN2569.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc.... Loving the photos. I am so happy for you. Hope it's a super sticky bean. Yeah I just want to rewatch the season right now to see if It was really along that road. I am going to try my hardest for that xmas bean. That's all I want for christmas. I would be 10dpo on christmas day. Wouldn't that be something. lol We'll see.


----------



## moter98

berdc99 - wow, your tests look great! getting darker. so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

berdc- your tests are looking awesome! Have you been to the Dr. yet? Mine has offered to do blood tests and and early U/S next time I get pregnant, which will be a huge relief, instead of waiting it out until the 10 week mark like last time (didn't make it that far anyway!)

I decided not to test today. I didn't want to ruin my birthday with the possibility of a BFN, so if I my test is +, it will just have to wait a few days! 

How is everyone else? It sucks having long cycles, it seems like I am always behind everyone else! Has AF left for anyone? Is anyone doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## mailcmm

1


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie210 said:


> berdc- your tests are looking awesome! Have you been to the Dr. yet? Mine has offered to do blood tests and and early U/S next time I get pregnant, which will be a huge relief, instead of waiting it out until the 10 week mark like last time (didn't make it that far anyway!)
> 
> I decided not to test today. I didn't want to ruin my birthday with the possibility of a BFN, so if I my test is +, it will just have to wait a few days!
> 
> How is everyone else? It sucks having long cycles, it seems like I am always behind everyone else! Has AF left for anyone? Is anyone doing anything different this cycle?

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*

AF is still here. Hoping she will depart tomorrow or the next day. I am going to chart. lol Let's see how I can screw this up. I am kinda confused by this cycle. It was only 23 days. And I am usually 28 on the nose. Even after my Chemical and MC it came back on the same day of the week. I am sure this is due to my MC and D&C, just hoping it will regulate so I can get my BFP. I don't blame you for not testing. This cycle I won't test on christmas day. Would ruin the whole day. Still hoping you get your BFP. What a great late birthday present.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> berdc- your tests are looking awesome! Have you been to the Dr. yet? Mine has offered to do blood tests and and early U/S next time I get pregnant, which will be a huge relief, instead of waiting it out until the 10 week mark like last time (didn't make it that far anyway!)
> 
> I decided not to test today. I didn't want to ruin my birthday with the possibility of a BFN, so if I my test is +, it will just have to wait a few days!
> 
> How is everyone else? It sucks having long cycles, it seems like I am always behind everyone else! Has AF left for anyone? Is anyone doing anything different this cycle?
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*
> 
> AF is still here. Hoping she will depart tomorrow or the next day. I am going to chart. lol Let's see how I can screw this up. I am kinda confused by this cycle. It was only 23 days. And I am usually 28 on the nose. Even after my Chemical and MC it came back on the same day of the week. I am sure this is due to my MC and D&C, just hoping it will regulate so I can get my BFP. I don't blame you for not testing. This cycle I won't test on christmas day. Would ruin the whole day. Still hoping you get your BFP. What a great late birthday present.Click to expand...

Thanks! 

Well if I go by my normal LP, AF should be due Wednesday, Thursday at the latest. But... if soy helped lengthen my LP Saturday will be 14dpo, so I guess she would be due in a week. I will probably test Wednesday or Thursday, if AF doesn't show. I always have spotting before AF too, so FX'd I don't get any spotting in the next few days either!

It could be that you didn't actually O this cycle, some people take a couple cycles to regulate their hormones... or maybe you O'd really early?? I hope this next cycle is more predictable and lead to a BFP!


----------



## colta

Hi all! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKIE210!!! :xmas10:

I'm on CD2... still a ways to go before I get to do anything fun. :winkwink: DH is getting antsy, he was quite upset about not catching our first cycle ttc, so now he's determined to 'try harder'.... :haha:

Unfortunately, I probably won't know before x-mas one way or another... but that's okay, we should hopefully know by New Years eve, which would be fantastic. 

Menb - I never said hi!! So..... HELLO!! :wave:

Berdc - Your tests are looking great! I'm sure that you're going to have a very happy 9 months. You'll have to stick around so we can all live vicariously through you. :winkwink:


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Hi all! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKIE210!!! :xmas10:
> 
> I'm on CD2... still a ways to go before I get to do anything fun. :winkwink: DH is getting antsy, he was quite upset about not catching our first cycle ttc, so now he's determined to 'try harder'.... :haha:
> 
> Unfortunately, I probably won't know before x-mas one way or another... but that's okay, we should hopefully know by New Years eve, which would be fantastic.
> 
> Menb - I never said hi!! So..... HELLO!! :wave:
> 
> Berdc - Your tests are looking great! I'm sure that you're going to have a very happy 9 months. You'll have to stick around so we can all live vicariously through you. :winkwink:

My DH was the same way the first couple months after our MC... now I think he is tired of BDing! He won't give up (that is a man for you!), but I think he wants to see two lines as much as I do! LOL


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> berdc- your tests are looking awesome! Have you been to the Dr. yet? Mine has offered to do blood tests and and early U/S next time I get pregnant, which will be a huge relief, instead of waiting it out until the 10 week mark like last time (didn't make it that far anyway!)
> 
> I decided not to test today. I didn't want to ruin my birthday with the possibility of a BFN, so if I my test is +, it will just have to wait a few days!
> 
> How is everyone else? It sucks having long cycles, it seems like I am always behind everyone else! Has AF left for anyone? Is anyone doing anything different this cycle?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! we are really close cycle buddies. my af is due wed or thurs.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> berdc- your tests are looking awesome! Have you been to the Dr. yet? Mine has offered to do blood tests and and early U/S next time I get pregnant, which will be a huge relief, instead of waiting it out until the 10 week mark like last time (didn't make it that far anyway!)
> 
> I decided not to test today. I didn't want to ruin my birthday with the possibility of a BFN, so if I my test is +, it will just have to wait a few days!
> 
> How is everyone else? It sucks having long cycles, it seems like I am always behind everyone else! Has AF left for anyone? Is anyone doing anything different this cycle?
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! we are really close cycle buddies. my af is due wed or thurs.Click to expand...

FX'd for both of us!!!


----------



## moter98

well, another day, another bfn. i wasn't gonna test today, but this morning i got my 3rd higher temp and thought, maybe this is it. wrong! FF says i am possible triphasic, but since this is my first time temping that could just be normal for me. feeling pretty down and stressed out today. it's getting to be too much all this ttc and opk's, taking temps, hpt's, watching what i eat and drink just in case i'm pregnant, dtd on certain days. geez, it's been over 6 months months now, not sure how long i wanna keep this up. i'm thinking i will give it another cycle or two and then we are going to take a break. not to mention all the stress from the siding mess we are dealing with. turns out everything has to be taken down and redone. we are having a technician come out this week to confirm it and then we will have to pay out of pocket for someone else to do the job right, then sue to get our money back. my glass is half empty today and that makes me sad. i have been doing so well with staying positive about everything but today i'm gonna just let myself feel down.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> well, another day, another bfn. i wasn't gonna test today, but this morning i got my 3rd higher temp and thought, maybe this is it. wrong! FF says i am possible triphasic, but since this is my first time temping that could just be normal for me. feeling pretty down and stressed out today. it's getting to be too much all this ttc and opk's, taking temps, hpt's, watching what i eat and drink just in case i'm pregnant, dtd on certain days. geez, it's been over 6 months months now, not sure how long i wanna keep this up. i'm thinking i will give it another cycle or two and then we are going to take a break. not to mention all the stress from the siding mess we are dealing with. turns out everything has to be taken down and redone. we are having a technician come out this week to confirm it and then we will have to pay out of pocket for someone else to do the job right, then sue to get our money back. my glass is half empty today and that makes me sad. i have been doing so well with staying positive about everything but today i'm gonna just let myself feel down.

It sounds like you need a :hugs:. I know how you feel, although I have only been at it 4 months. It does kinda suck the life out of you. I really hope you get your bfp. And if nothing else we are all here with you. More :hugs:.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> well, another day, another bfn. i wasn't gonna test today, but this morning i got my 3rd higher temp and thought, maybe this is it. wrong! FF says i am possible triphasic, but since this is my first time temping that could just be normal for me. feeling pretty down and stressed out today. it's getting to be too much all this ttc and opk's, taking temps, hpt's, watching what i eat and drink just in case i'm pregnant, dtd on certain days. geez, it's been over 6 months months now, not sure how long i wanna keep this up. i'm thinking i will give it another cycle or two and then we are going to take a break. not to mention all the stress from the siding mess we are dealing with. turns out everything has to be taken down and redone. we are having a technician come out this week to confirm it and then we will have to pay out of pocket for someone else to do the job right, then sue to get our money back. my glass is half empty today and that makes me sad. i have been doing so well with staying positive about everything but today i'm gonna just let myself feel down.
> 
> It sounds like you need a :hugs:. I know how you feel, although I have only been at it 4 months. It does kinda suck the life out of you. I really hope you get your bfp. And if nothing else we are all here with you. More :hugs:.Click to expand...

thanks! yes it does take it's toll. man, how can getting pregnant (and staying that way) be so hard? 16 year old girls do it all the time without even trying.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> well, another day, another bfn. i wasn't gonna test today, but this morning i got my 3rd higher temp and thought, maybe this is it. wrong! FF says i am possible triphasic, but since this is my first time temping that could just be normal for me. feeling pretty down and stressed out today. it's getting to be too much all this ttc and opk's, taking temps, hpt's, watching what i eat and drink just in case i'm pregnant, dtd on certain days. geez, it's been over 6 months months now, not sure how long i wanna keep this up. i'm thinking i will give it another cycle or two and then we are going to take a break. not to mention all the stress from the siding mess we are dealing with. turns out everything has to be taken down and redone. we are having a technician come out this week to confirm it and then we will have to pay out of pocket for someone else to do the job right, then sue to get our money back. my glass is half empty today and that makes me sad. i have been doing so well with staying positive about everything but today i'm gonna just let myself feel down.

I completely understand your frustration! Next month will officially be 1 year TTC! One year of obsessing over my cycle that what if I pregnant feeling... it really starts to get to you after awhile!:hugs:


----------



## menb

I totally understand. My hubby and I didn't actively start trying until August and got preg right away. Then lost the little one in Sept. Then did it again in Oct and lost #2 in Nov. 

Sure does take its toll. But, that's why we have and join great, support groups. Now, we know we aren't alone.


----------



## mailcmm

lol I was just reading an article about a pregnant teen getting stopped by TSA for a camo purse with a metal gun on it.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> well, another day, another bfn. i wasn't gonna test today, but this morning i got my 3rd higher temp and thought, maybe this is it. wrong! FF says i am possible triphasic, but since this is my first time temping that could just be normal for me. feeling pretty down and stressed out today. it's getting to be too much all this ttc and opk's, taking temps, hpt's, watching what i eat and drink just in case i'm pregnant, dtd on certain days. geez, it's been over 6 months months now, not sure how long i wanna keep this up. i'm thinking i will give it another cycle or two and then we are going to take a break. not to mention all the stress from the siding mess we are dealing with. turns out everything has to be taken down and redone. we are having a technician come out this week to confirm it and then we will have to pay out of pocket for someone else to do the job right, then sue to get our money back. my glass is half empty today and that makes me sad. i have been doing so well with staying positive about everything but today i'm gonna just let myself feel down.
> 
> I completely understand your frustration! Next month will officially be 1 year TTC! One year of obsessing over my cycle that what if I pregnant feeling... it really starts to get to you after awhile!:hugs:Click to expand...

i didn't know you have been trying that long. i hope this is your sticky bean month.:dust: to you!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> lol I was just reading an article about a pregnant teen getting stopped by TSA for a camo purse with a metal gun on it.

that made me laugh!


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> I totally understand. My hubby and I didn't actively start trying until August and got preg right away. Then lost the little one in Sept. Then did it again in Oct and lost #2 in Nov.
> 
> Sure does take its toll. But, that's why we have and join great, support groups. Now, we know we aren't alone.

you are so right menb. this is a great group of girls and it sure helps to have the support of others who have been going through the same thing.


----------



## menb

Speaking of teens: my hub and I are youth leaders at our church and one of our former youth (she's 20 now) got pregnant the same time as our first pregnancy in August. I've been helping her as much as possible, but it just hurts sometimes, ya know? Friday she called me to ask if she could use my pregnancy books, "since you don't need them right now." agh. I know she didn't mean to say anything so hurtful cuz she has no idea of our struggles, but man I sure do just want to :ignore: her.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> well, another day, another bfn. i wasn't gonna test today, but this morning i got my 3rd higher temp and thought, maybe this is it. wrong! FF says i am possible triphasic, but since this is my first time temping that could just be normal for me. feeling pretty down and stressed out today. it's getting to be too much all this ttc and opk's, taking temps, hpt's, watching what i eat and drink just in case i'm pregnant, dtd on certain days. geez, it's been over 6 months months now, not sure how long i wanna keep this up. i'm thinking i will give it another cycle or two and then we are going to take a break. not to mention all the stress from the siding mess we are dealing with. turns out everything has to be taken down and redone. we are having a technician come out this week to confirm it and then we will have to pay out of pocket for someone else to do the job right, then sue to get our money back. my glass is half empty today and that makes me sad. i have been doing so well with staying positive about everything but today i'm gonna just let myself feel down.
> 
> I completely understand your frustration! Next month will officially be 1 year TTC! One year of obsessing over my cycle that what if I pregnant feeling... it really starts to get to you after awhile!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't know you have been trying that long. i hope this is your sticky bean month.:dust: to you!Click to expand...

Thanks! They say it can take up to a year for healthy couples, but it does make you doubt yourself! I hope I don't make it to that 1 year mark! But you can't lose hope. I may have said this before but I know a lady who tried for 7 years, did IUI and in vitro and nothing took, they decided to start looking into adoption and she got pregnant naturally and her son just turned one! So all we can to is keep trying and hoping for a BFP! We will get there!


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Speaking of teens: my hub and I are youth leaders at our church and one of our former youth (she's 20 now) got pregnant the same time as our first pregnancy in August. I've been helping her as much as possible, but it just hurts sometimes, ya know? Friday she called me to ask if she could use my pregnancy books, "since you don't need them right now." agh. I know she didn't mean to say anything so hurtful cuz she has no idea of our struggles, but man I sure do just want to :ignore: her.

ouch! people can be so hurtful without even meaning it. i think it's hard for people to understand what you are going through when they haven't experienced it themselves. my own SIL basically told me i wasn't really pregnant because i had a chemical. however, i know that if it had happened to her she would be devastated. i think we have to try to rise above these comments and chalk it up to things said without thinking it through. sometimes an apology would be nice though.:hugs:
doesn't it seem like everyone is pregnant around you? it's so ironic how you tend to notice the thing you really want everywhere else. i can't say i noticed a lot of pregnant people or family/friends until i started ttc.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> well, another day, another bfn. i wasn't gonna test today, but this morning i got my 3rd higher temp and thought, maybe this is it. wrong! FF says i am possible triphasic, but since this is my first time temping that could just be normal for me. feeling pretty down and stressed out today. it's getting to be too much all this ttc and opk's, taking temps, hpt's, watching what i eat and drink just in case i'm pregnant, dtd on certain days. geez, it's been over 6 months months now, not sure how long i wanna keep this up. i'm thinking i will give it another cycle or two and then we are going to take a break. not to mention all the stress from the siding mess we are dealing with. turns out everything has to be taken down and redone. we are having a technician come out this week to confirm it and then we will have to pay out of pocket for someone else to do the job right, then sue to get our money back. my glass is half empty today and that makes me sad. i have been doing so well with staying positive about everything but today i'm gonna just let myself feel down.
> 
> I completely understand your frustration! Next month will officially be 1 year TTC! One year of obsessing over my cycle that what if I pregnant feeling... it really starts to get to you after awhile!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't know you have been trying that long. i hope this is your sticky bean month.:dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! They say it can take up to a year for healthy couples, but it does make you doubt yourself! I hope I don't make it to that 1 year mark! But you can't lose hope. I may have said this before but I know a lady who tried for 7 years, did IUI and in vitro and nothing took, they decided to start looking into adoption and she got pregnant naturally and her son just turned one! So all we can to is keep trying and hoping for a BFP! We will get there!Click to expand...

oh wow, 7 years is a long time to try! maybe my 6months isn't so bad after all. i have heard about couples being told by the dr. they will never conceive, so adopt, then get pregnant. maybe we all stress ourselves out so much that we cause a hormonal imbalance or something that makes it harder to conceive. you are right, we will all get there. just had a bad morning seeing that :bfn: i think. i told myself i wasn't gonna test for just that reason, but of course couldn't resist the urge to POAS.


----------



## colta

menb said:


> Speaking of teens: my hub and I are youth leaders at our church and one of our former youth (she's 20 now) got pregnant the same time as our first pregnancy in August. I've been helping her as much as possible, but it just hurts sometimes, ya know? Friday she called me to ask if she could use my pregnancy books, "since you don't need them right now." agh. I know she didn't mean to say anything so hurtful cuz she has no idea of our struggles, but man I sure do just want to :ignore: her.

I know completely how you feel. My highschool cousin and his girlfriend just found out they were having a boy. She got pregnant almost the exact same time I did and actually has roughly the same due date I did and I just can't understand why two teenagers with no jobs, poor grades and in no way wanting a baby get to be pregnant and keep theirs while myself and DH, two adults with jobs, going to school to better ourselves and been together for 7 years can't keep ours... it drives me insane and makes me feel so angry and hurt... I'd never wish what I went through on anyone, but my goodness do I feel a great deal of dislike for the two of them. :blush:


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> well, another day, another bfn. i wasn't gonna test today, but this morning i got my 3rd higher temp and thought, maybe this is it. wrong! FF says i am possible triphasic, but since this is my first time temping that could just be normal for me. feeling pretty down and stressed out today. it's getting to be too much all this ttc and opk's, taking temps, hpt's, watching what i eat and drink just in case i'm pregnant, dtd on certain days. geez, it's been over 6 months months now, not sure how long i wanna keep this up. i'm thinking i will give it another cycle or two and then we are going to take a break. not to mention all the stress from the siding mess we are dealing with. turns out everything has to be taken down and redone. we are having a technician come out this week to confirm it and then we will have to pay out of pocket for someone else to do the job right, then sue to get our money back. my glass is half empty today and that makes me sad. i have been doing so well with staying positive about everything but today i'm gonna just let myself feel down.
> 
> I completely understand your frustration! Next month will officially be 1 year TTC! One year of obsessing over my cycle that what if I pregnant feeling... it really starts to get to you after awhile!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't know you have been trying that long. i hope this is your sticky bean month.:dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! They say it can take up to a year for healthy couples, but it does make you doubt yourself! I hope I don't make it to that 1 year mark! But you can't lose hope. I may have said this before but I know a lady who tried for 7 years, did IUI and in vitro and nothing took, they decided to start looking into adoption and she got pregnant naturally and her son just turned one! So all we can to is keep trying and hoping for a BFP! We will get there!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow, 7 years is a long time to try! maybe my 6months isn't so bad after all. i have heard about couples being told by the dr. they will never conceive, so adopt, then get pregnant. maybe we all stress ourselves out so much that we cause a hormonal imbalance or something that makes it harder to conceive. you are right, we will all get there. just had a bad morning seeing that :bfn: i think. i told myself i wasn't gonna test for just that reason, but of course couldn't resist the urge to POAS.Click to expand...

I do the same thing every month! I cringe thinking about the amount of $ I have spent on hpts.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of teens: my hub and I are youth leaders at our church and one of our former youth (she's 20 now) got pregnant the same time as our first pregnancy in August. I've been helping her as much as possible, but it just hurts sometimes, ya know? Friday she called me to ask if she could use my pregnancy books, "since you don't need them right now." agh. I know she didn't mean to say anything so hurtful cuz she has no idea of our struggles, but man I sure do just want to :ignore: her.
> 
> I know completely how you feel. My highschool cousin and his girlfriend just found out they were having a boy. She got pregnant almost the exact same time I did and actually has roughly the same due date I did and I just can't understand why two teenagers with no jobs, poor grades and in no way wanting a baby get to be pregnant and keep theirs while myself and DH, two adults with jobs, going to school to better ourselves and been together for 7 years can't keep ours... it drives me insane and makes me feel so angry and hurt... I'd never wish what I went through on anyone, but my goodness do I feel a great deal of dislike for the two of them. :blush:Click to expand...

My son is actually a product of teen pregnancy. I was just 15 when I got pregnant with him and 16 when I had him. Teen pregnancy is always hard for some people to accept, but I tend to have a different outlook on it. I do not in any way think that a teen should try for a bay, but it is does happen I think that it is great when they step up to the plate and take responsibility for their actions. 

At the time I did not see it, but now that I am older I believe that my son was an angel sent from God. Around the time I got pregnant with him my friends and I was drinking and smoking pot. Shortly after I found out I was pregnant my friends started doing pills. I lost contact with them because we lived different life styles. Almost every one of the girls that I hung out with before I got pregnant has spent time in prison for various reasons. I think that God gave him to me so that I would change directions with my life. 
Fast forward 15 years and here I am in the same boat as you! I have lost two angels for unknown reasons within the last five months. God does not bless a woman (teenager or grown adult) with a child for no reason. He has a plan for them, and it is up to them to choose what path to venture down after receiving their blessing.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menb said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of teens: my hub and I are youth leaders at our church and one of our former youth (she's 20 now) got pregnant the same time as our first pregnancy in August. I've been helping her as much as possible, but it just hurts sometimes, ya know? Friday she called me to ask if she could use my pregnancy books, "since you don't need them right now." agh. I know she didn't mean to say anything so hurtful cuz she has no idea of our struggles, but man I sure do just want to :ignore: her.
> 
> I know completely how you feel. My highschool cousin and his girlfriend just found out they were having a boy. She got pregnant almost the exact same time I did and actually has roughly the same due date I did and I just can't understand why two teenagers with no jobs, poor grades and in no way wanting a baby get to be pregnant and keep theirs while myself and DH, two adults with jobs, going to school to better ourselves and been together for 7 years can't keep ours... it drives me insane and makes me feel so angry and hurt... I'd never wish what I went through on anyone, but my goodness do I feel a great deal of dislike for the two of them. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My son is actually a product of teen pregnancy. I was just 15 when I got pregnant with him and 16 when I had him. Teen pregnancy is always hard for some people to accept, but I tend to have a different outlook on it. I do not in any way think that a teen should try for a bay, but it is does happen I think that it is great when they step up to the plate and take responsibility for their actions.
> 
> At the time I did not see it, but now that I am older I believe that my son was an angel sent from God. Around the time I got pregnant with him my friends and I was drinking and smoking pot. Shortly after I found out I was pregnant my friends started doing pills. I lost contact with them because we lived different life styles. Almost every one of the girls that I hung out with before I got pregnant has spent time in prison for various reasons. I think that God gave him to me so that I would change directions with my life.
> Fast forward 15 years and here I am in the same boat as you! I have lost two angels for unknown reasons within the last five months. God does not bless a woman (teenager or grown adult) with a child for no reason. He has a plan for them, and it is up to them to choose what path to venture down after receiving their blessing.Click to expand...

well said!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> well, another day, another bfn. i wasn't gonna test today, but this morning i got my 3rd higher temp and thought, maybe this is it. wrong! FF says i am possible triphasic, but since this is my first time temping that could just be normal for me. feeling pretty down and stressed out today. it's getting to be too much all this ttc and opk's, taking temps, hpt's, watching what i eat and drink just in case i'm pregnant, dtd on certain days. geez, it's been over 6 months months now, not sure how long i wanna keep this up. i'm thinking i will give it another cycle or two and then we are going to take a break. not to mention all the stress from the siding mess we are dealing with. turns out everything has to be taken down and redone. we are having a technician come out this week to confirm it and then we will have to pay out of pocket for someone else to do the job right, then sue to get our money back. my glass is half empty today and that makes me sad. i have been doing so well with staying positive about everything but today i'm gonna just let myself feel down.
> 
> I completely understand your frustration! Next month will officially be 1 year TTC! One year of obsessing over my cycle that what if I pregnant feeling... it really starts to get to you after awhile!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't know you have been trying that long. i hope this is your sticky bean month.:dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! They say it can take up to a year for healthy couples, but it does make you doubt yourself! I hope I don't make it to that 1 year mark! But you can't lose hope. I may have said this before but I know a lady who tried for 7 years, did IUI and in vitro and nothing took, they decided to start looking into adoption and she got pregnant naturally and her son just turned one! So all we can to is keep trying and hoping for a BFP! We will get there!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow, 7 years is a long time to try! maybe my 6months isn't so bad after all. i have heard about couples being told by the dr. they will never conceive, so adopt, then get pregnant. maybe we all stress ourselves out so much that we cause a hormonal imbalance or something that makes it harder to conceive. you are right, we will all get there. just had a bad morning seeing that :bfn: i think. i told myself i wasn't gonna test for just that reason, but of course couldn't resist the urge to POAS.Click to expand...
> 
> I do the same thing every month! I cringe thinking about the amount of $ I have spent on hpts.Click to expand...

yeah i've spent a lot too. i at least figured out after the first 2 cycles to buy the wondfu midstream tests. they are way cheaper than frer and the digi's. i do have packs of those also, but save them for when i really am pregnant. i love to poas, lol!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menb said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of teens: my hub and I are youth leaders at our church and one of our former youth (she's 20 now) got pregnant the same time as our first pregnancy in August. I've been helping her as much as possible, but it just hurts sometimes, ya know? Friday she called me to ask if she could use my pregnancy books, "since you don't need them right now." agh. I know she didn't mean to say anything so hurtful cuz she has no idea of our struggles, but man I sure do just want to :ignore: her.
> 
> I know completely how you feel. My highschool cousin and his girlfriend just found out they were having a boy. She got pregnant almost the exact same time I did and actually has roughly the same due date I did and I just can't understand why two teenagers with no jobs, poor grades and in no way wanting a baby get to be pregnant and keep theirs while myself and DH, two adults with jobs, going to school to better ourselves and been together for 7 years can't keep ours... it drives me insane and makes me feel so angry and hurt... I'd never wish what I went through on anyone, but my goodness do I feel a great deal of dislike for the two of them. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My son is actually a product of teen pregnancy. I was just 15 when I got pregnant with him and 16 when I had him. Teen pregnancy is always hard for some people to accept, but I tend to have a different outlook on it. I do not in any way think that a teen should try for a bay, but it is does happen I think that it is great when they step up to the plate and take responsibility for their actions.
> 
> At the time I did not see it, but now that I am older I believe that my son was an angel sent from God. Around the time I got pregnant with him my friends and I was drinking and smoking pot. Shortly after I found out I was pregnant my friends started doing pills. I lost contact with them because we lived different life styles. Almost every one of the girls that I hung out with before I got pregnant has spent time in prison for various reasons. I think that God gave him to me so that I would change directions with my life.
> Fast forward 15 years and here I am in the same boat as you! I have lost two angels for unknown reasons within the last five months. God does not bless a woman (teenager or grown adult) with a child for no reason. He has a plan for them, and it is up to them to choose what path to venture down after receiving their blessing.Click to expand...
> 
> well said!Click to expand...

I agree... and I hope I didn't offend you. It's just hard seeing people (younger/older... whoever) get the very thing you're dying to achieve when they never wanted it in the first place. I'm a bitter and a bit cranky on the whole thing. I wish the best for them and for any teen parent, but right now I'm just too small of a person not to be annoyed with them. :shrug: I'm sure I'll get over it eventually... but it's just where I'm at. 

But like I said, I hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menb said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of teens: my hub and I are youth leaders at our church and one of our former youth (she's 20 now) got pregnant the same time as our first pregnancy in August. I've been helping her as much as possible, but it just hurts sometimes, ya know? Friday she called me to ask if she could use my pregnancy books, "since you don't need them right now." agh. I know she didn't mean to say anything so hurtful cuz she has no idea of our struggles, but man I sure do just want to :ignore: her.
> 
> I know completely how you feel. My highschool cousin and his girlfriend just found out they were having a boy. She got pregnant almost the exact same time I did and actually has roughly the same due date I did and I just can't understand why two teenagers with no jobs, poor grades and in no way wanting a baby get to be pregnant and keep theirs while myself and DH, two adults with jobs, going to school to better ourselves and been together for 7 years can't keep ours... it drives me insane and makes me feel so angry and hurt... I'd never wish what I went through on anyone, but my goodness do I feel a great deal of dislike for the two of them. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My son is actually a product of teen pregnancy. I was just 15 when I got pregnant with him and 16 when I had him. Teen pregnancy is always hard for some people to accept, but I tend to have a different outlook on it. I do not in any way think that a teen should try for a bay, but it is does happen I think that it is great when they step up to the plate and take responsibility for their actions.
> 
> At the time I did not see it, but now that I am older I believe that my son was an angel sent from God. Around the time I got pregnant with him my friends and I was drinking and smoking pot. Shortly after I found out I was pregnant my friends started doing pills. I lost contact with them because we lived different life styles. Almost every one of the girls that I hung out with before I got pregnant has spent time in prison for various reasons. I think that God gave him to me so that I would change directions with my life.
> Fast forward 15 years and here I am in the same boat as you! I have lost two angels for unknown reasons within the last five months. God does not bless a woman (teenager or grown adult) with a child for no reason. He has a plan for them, and it is up to them to choose what path to venture down after receiving their blessing.Click to expand...
> 
> well said!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree... and I hope I didn't offend you. It's just hard seeing people (younger/older... whoever) get the very thing you're dying to achieve when they never wanted it in the first place. I'm a bitter and a bit cranky on the whole thing. I wish the best for them and for any teen parent, but right now I'm just too small of a person not to be annoyed with them. :shrug: I'm sure I'll get over it eventually... but it's just where I'm at.
> 
> But like I said, I hope I didn't offend you.Click to expand...

 same here, hope i didn't offend you. was just thinking how easy it is to get pregnant when you are not trying and how hard it is when you actually are trying. oh the irony. like that 16 and pregnant show. they all got pregnant by accident, one even her very first time. wish it was that easy for me right now!


----------



## Twinkie210

I had DS when I was 20 and have always looked younger than what I am, so when we were out places I often got the stare from older people thinking I was 16 or 17 raising a baby. No it is not an ideal situation, but it does happen. I agree the really important part is if that parent can live up to the demands and challenges of raising a baby, no matter what their age is!

It really makes me sad to think that God let me keep the baby that I didn't plan, but took away the one that me and DH tried so long for. Not that I am complaining, my son is my whole world, it is just really confusing...


----------



## moter98

berdc - how are your hpt's looking? getting darker? tomorrow is monday. just a few hours away! looks like you made it. :happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> berdc - how are your hpt's looking? getting darker? tomorrow is monday. just a few hours away! looks like you made it. :happydance:

Decided not to take anymore. The one I took Saturday moring was super dark. I also looked at my calendar and AF would have been here today. Now I am debating on whether to call the doctor tomorrow or wait until my already scheduled appt a week from tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> berdc - how are your hpt's looking? getting darker? tomorrow is monday. just a few hours away! looks like you made it. :happydance:
> 
> Decided not to take anymore. The one I took Saturday moring was super dark. I also looked at my calendar and AF would have been here today. Now I am debating on whether to call the doctor tomorrow or wait until my already scheduled appt a week from tomorrow.Click to expand...

Woohoo! Congrats again. You could just call the Dr and let them know you are pregnant and have an appt next week. See what they want you to do.


----------



## mailcmm

I missed bunches today. lol Not even gonna try to address it all. Been a long day. We have entirely too many animals (60). Spent most of the day fixing animal stuff and the rest taking family pics for christmas cards. This is my fav. We spent 2 hours finding great spots while my sil snapped away. So I am exhausted. Going to start charting tomorrow. Hopefully that will go well
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0467.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mailcmm

So maybe not charting. I am afraid it may freak dh out. I had planned to take my temp in the bathroom each morning, but read I need to take my temp before I do anything else. He is totally on board for TTC but in a quiet let's not obsess about it way. lol For those of you who chart will it ruin everything if I go to the bathroom and take my temp? If so I may need to broach the subject before he asks whats beeping. lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So maybe not charting. I am afraid it may freak dh out. I had planned to take my temp in the bathroom each morning, but read I need to take my temp before I do anything else. He is totally on board for TTC but in a quiet let's not obsess about it way. lol For those of you who chart will it ruin everything if I go to the bathroom and take my temp? If so I may need to broach the subject before he asks whats beeping. lol

I know you're not supposed to but I temp this way. My DH also feels the same way as yours. I get up and shut the bathroom door and immediately take my temp. I figure if my chart turns out all over the place then I will temp the correct way. So far it looks like its supposed to. DH also wants me to be quiet when I get up in the morning. I get up before him to workout and try not to wake him up. The beeping every few seconds from the thermometer would drive him crazy.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> So maybe not charting. I am afraid it may freak dh out. I had planned to take my temp in the bathroom each morning, but read I need to take my temp before I do anything else. He is totally on board for TTC but in a quiet let's not obsess about it way. lol For those of you who chart will it ruin everything if I go to the bathroom and take my temp? If so I may need to broach the subject before he asks whats beeping. lol
> 
> I know you're not supposed to but I temp this way. My DH also feels the same way as yours. I get up and shut the bathroom door and immediately take my temp. I figure if my chart turns out all over the place then I will temp the correct way. So far it looks like its supposed to. DH also wants me to be quiet when I get up in the morning. I get up before him to workout and try not to wake him up. The beeping every few seconds from the thermometer would drive him crazy.Click to expand...

That's how I do it... DH isn't too keen on the whole thing either, so I just get up in the morning, go to my computer (which is where my thermometer is), take my temp.... put it in my chart and either go back to bed or continue on with my day. Seems to work just fine for me.... I just try not to open my mouth or run around a bunch on the way to the computer.


----------



## Twinkie210

I temp that way too! I have to take it to the bathroom so I can read it! Plus I wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom frequently and this hasn't impacted my chart either. I think some people are more sensitive than others.


----------



## mailcmm

Lol So it looks like we are all closet thermometer users. Is there a group for people like us? Oh wait we're in a group. lol


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I missed bunches today. lol Not even gonna try to address it all. Been a long day. We have entirely too many animals (60). Spent most of the day fixing animal stuff and the rest taking family pics for christmas cards. This is my fav. We spent 2 hours finding great spots while my sil snapped away. So I am exhausted. Going to start charting tomorrow. Hopefully that will go well

Beautiful family picture!


----------



## Twinkie210

Hahah, well I am not technically a closet themometer user, because DH know I temp, but I don't feel like I should be waking him up so earl in the morning with my obsession!


----------



## Twinkie210

Eventhough I said I wasn't going to, I tested this morning and BFN :( I am only 10dpo (maybe only 9) but I feel like I am out for this cycle already. I will test again in a few days if AF doesn't show first.


----------



## moter98

Well woke up this morning with cramps and really bloated. This always happens a day or two before af shows so I think I'm out this cycle ladies. At this point just waiting for af so we can try again. I really think this next cycle is gonna be a bfp. Here's to all of us getting our Dec BFP's!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Eventhough I said I wasn't going to, I tested this morning and BFN :( I am only 10dpo (maybe only 9) but I feel like I am out for this cycle already. I will test again in a few days if AF doesn't show first.

Its still early yet. This whole thing can get so maddening right! I test alot too. I never mean to. Its like those tests are sitting there taunting me "just one more" lol! I read only 10% get a + at 10dpo so you are not out yet.


----------



## television

Im out :cry::witch: got me yesterday think the line was just evap or my eyes lol back to the start i go :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Eventhough I said I wasn't going to, I tested this morning and BFN :( I am only 10dpo (maybe only 9) but I feel like I am out for this cycle already. I will test again in a few days if AF doesn't show first.
> 
> Its still early yet. This whole thing can get so maddening right! I test alot too. I never mean to. Its like those tests are sitting there taunting me "just one more" lol! I read only 10% get a + at 10dpo so you are not out yet.Click to expand...

Well I generally only have a 11 day LP, so I better get that BFP soon! I got my last BFP at 10dpo. Hoping soy gives me a longer LP and more time for that BFP!


----------



## BERDC99

Well, I talked to the nurse this morning and she said they do not want me to wait unil next week to come in. So I am currently waiting on her to call me back with an appointment time for this week.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Well, I talked to the nurse this morning and she said they do not want me to wait unil next week to come in. So I am currently waiting on her to call me back with an appointment time for this week.

:happydance: Are they going to do bloodwork? That is awesome that they are going to be proactive! It seems like so many Dr.'s like to take the wait and see approach, which is totally nerve racking on our end!


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I talked to the nurse this morning and she said they do not want me to wait unil next week to come in. So I am currently waiting on her to call me back with an appointment time for this week.
> 
> :happydance: Are they going to do bloodwork? That is awesome that they are going to be proactive! It seems like so many Dr.'s like to take the wait and see approach, which is totally nerve racking on our end!Click to expand...

Yes, she said she wanted to get my bloodwork started.


----------



## BERDC99

Going in for my nurses visit tomorrow at ten. I will be considered high risk this time.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Going in for my nurses visit tomorrow at ten. I will be considered high risk this time.

Let us know what your numbers come in at. Good luck!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Eventhough I said I wasn't going to, I tested this morning and BFN :( I am only 10dpo (maybe only 9) but I feel like I am out for this cycle already. I will test again in a few days if AF doesn't show first.
> 
> Its still early yet. This whole thing can get so maddening right! I test alot too. I never mean to. Its like those tests are sitting there taunting me "just one more" lol! I read only 10% get a + at 10dpo so you are not out yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I generally only have a 11 day LP, so I better get that BFP soon! I got my last BFP at 10dpo. Hoping soy gives me a longer LP and more time for that BFP!Click to expand...

Hoping the soy worked for you. Keep us posted. 
I'm done testing, just waiting for AF. All signs point to the :witch: arrival any day now.


----------



## mailcmm

television said:


> Im out :cry::witch: got me yesterday think the line was just evap or my eyes lol back to the start i go :cry:

So sorry Television. Hopefully we will all have better luck in December. :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> Going in for my nurses visit tomorrow at ten. I will be considered high risk this time.

Hoping everything goes well at the doctors. I am so happy for you. Hopefully the rest of us will be there with you by the end of this month.


----------



## mailcmm

Well ladies another day gone. I have been so busy. But I guess that is good because it puts me that much closer to ovulation. We are down to 2.... Moter and Twinkie let's see those BFP's! lol Christmas music on the radio has me singing All I want for Christmas is a BFP.


----------



## menb

Mailcmm-that's funny! You've got me humming it now!

Anyone experience this? We had the second MC last month--first week of Nov. AF usually comes 4-6 weeks after an AF and is supposed to be mad heavy and mad crampy, right? AF showed on Saturday, but only that one day of bleeding. Have worn a pad since then, but no blood. We BD'd several times since the MC so now I'm nervous I've done something wrong to my body. Yikes!!


----------



## BERDC99

Off to the doctor........will update you girls as soon as I know something.


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Mailcmm-that's funny! You've got me humming it now!
> 
> Anyone experience this? We had the second MC last month--first week of Nov. AF usually comes 4-6 weeks after an AF and is supposed to be mad heavy and mad crampy, right? AF showed on Saturday, but only that one day of bleeding. Have worn a pad since then, but no blood. We BD'd several times since the MC so now I'm nervous I've done something wrong to my body. Yikes!!

I'm not sure. With my chemical I kept bleeding on and off for 18 days. I kept thinking it was AF but was taking HPT's and they kept coming up positive. What happened with me is that my body was holding onto tissue. Kind of a delayed reaction thing where my body didn't realize that I was no longer pregnant. Once my HPT finally turned negative, it was about 4 weeks before AF showed again. It was a normal AF, not real heavy or crampy at all. I was told my experience is not typical, but not abnormal either. Anyways, if you are worried about this, you could call your nurse and ask them what they think. How soon did this bleeding start since the M/C?


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Off to the doctor........will update you girls as soon as I know something.

Good luck. exciting!!


----------



## BERDC99

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
My hcg level came back at 522.8. Going back to see the doctor in the morning. The nurse said he will decide then if we need to check my levels again. She said my levels are perfect and exactly where they should be. 
I am on :cloud9: right now!


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> My hcg level came back at 522.8. Going back to see the doctor in the morning. The nurse said he will decide then if we need to check my levels again. She said my levels are perfect and exactly where they should be.
> I am on :cloud9: right now!

Great levels!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> My hcg level came back at 522.8. Going back to see the doctor in the morning. The nurse said he will decide then if we need to check my levels again. She said my levels are perfect and exactly where they should be.
> I am on :cloud9: right now!

Great numbers! :dance:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh I am so very very happy for you. Those are fabulous numbers. Congrats mommy!

Can I change your status now?


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Oh I am so very very happy for you. Those are fabulous numbers. Congrats mommy!
> 
> Can I change your status now?

Yes, you can. I hope you get to change everyone elses at the end of this month.


----------



## Twinkie210

I think I am out for this month :( I just checked my cervix and I had watery looking blood, just waiting for the full blown AF.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I think I am out for this month :( I just checked my cervix and I had watery looking blood, just waiting for the full blown AF.

same here. :cry:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh girls I am so sorry. Was really hoping we would have 3 bfps. 

Yes berdc. We want lots of bfps for christmas. Changing your status now.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I think I am out for this month :( I just checked my cervix and I had watery looking blood, just waiting for the full blown AF.
> 
> same here. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:Well looks like we may be cycle buddies again then! Hopefully for the last time... but on the bright side we should be fertile right around Christmas! Hoping for a Christmas miracle (at this point miracle feels like what I need!)


----------



## mailcmm

We all need some Christmas miracles.


----------



## moter98

Yes, Christmas miracles for all! It's just gotta happen this month. 8 cycles is enough already! I'm wondering if maybe we are dtd too much. Gonna try every other day this time.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Yes, Christmas miracles for all! It's just gotta happen this month. 8 cycles is enough already! I'm wondering if maybe we are dtd too much. Gonna try every other day this time.

DH asked me the same thing last night! I would love to try everyother day, but I am always afraid to miss the egg!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, Christmas miracles for all! It's just gotta happen this month. 8 cycles is enough already! I'm wondering if maybe we are dtd too much. Gonna try every other day this time.
> 
> DH asked me the same thing last night! I would love to try everyother day, but I am always afraid to miss the egg!Click to expand...

Me too! However, I am reading that if there is a problem with the man's motility, it could be beneficial to dtd every other day rather than everyday. It gives the sperm time to "recharge". And it's better to have quality rather than quantity. That's only if motility problem though. If he is healthy, everyday is fine. Since we can't get tested yet, I'm gonna just assume this is a possibility for us and give it a shot. To be honest, I could use the break,lol! Everyday gets to be too much.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I went back and looked at my chart where I got pregnant and we dtd CD18, 20, and 21 and I O'd on CD21, so maybe a day off would be beneficial for him, LOL. He would love that plan!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I went back and looked at my chart where I got pregnant and we dtd CD18, 20, and 21 and I O'd on CD21, so maybe a day off would be beneficial for him, LOL. He would love that plan!

Hey, it's worth a try.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I went back and looked at my chart where I got pregnant and we dtd CD18, 20, and 21 and I O'd on CD21, so maybe a day off would be beneficial for him, LOL. He would love that plan!

Looking back at my last BFP, it was every other day up until the day before O and then not even on the day of O. I can't believe I'm just realizing this now! Maybe it does make a difference for us. I'm kinda excited now, maybe that's why it hasn't been happening for us!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Last 2 times we DDT once in the fertile window. Once! This time everyday may have been a bit much. I am with you guys on every other day.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went back and looked at my chart where I got pregnant and we dtd CD18, 20, and 21 and I O'd on CD21, so maybe a day off would be beneficial for him, LOL. He would love that plan!
> 
> Looking back at my last BFP, it was every other day up until the day before O and then not even on the day of O. I can't believe I'm just realizing this now! Maybe it does make a difference for us. I'm kinda excited now, maybe that's why it hasn't been happening for us!!!Click to expand...

We did it every other day. Healthy sperm can live a few days in the right enviroment. I always wanted the up there a couple day ahead of time just incase I Oed before/after I had planned. Not to mention doing it every day lowers the sperm count, and decreases the chance of stong swimmers making it to the egg.


----------



## menb

Since beginning our TTC journey officially in August, we only had sex (sorry, BD and DTD make me giggle) during the fertile week. Two days before my supposed O and then again the day or two afterwards. We were successful in catching the egg both times. I can't believe you ladies were doing it everyday or even every other day! Wow! My hats off to ya!! :) I would say that our lives as school teachers just doesn't allow the time, but y'all are just as busy as us. Again, wow! 

I still haven't decided if we should go for it within the next week or so, or wait one more cycle. Waiting is just gonna kill me!!! I guess if I can get the results of all these US and pelvic exams that doc wants to do-will make decision easier. Either way, on CD 4 today and still only had bleeding on CD 1. So weird!! The last MC had me bleeding for about 4-5 days. Anywho...

Congrats and great numbers Berdc!!! Mine were no where near that high this last time at 4 weeks. I'm praying for a sticky one for ya!! Wahoo!!!


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Since beginning our TTC journey officially in August, we only had sex (sorry, BD and DTD make me giggle) during the fertile week. Two days before my supposed O and then again the day or two afterwards. We were successful in catching the egg both times. I can't believe you ladies were doing it everyday or even every other day! Wow! My hats off to ya!! :) I would say that our lives as school teachers just doesn't allow the time, but y'all are just as busy as us. Again, wow!
> 
> I still haven't decided if we should go for it within the next week or so, or wait one more cycle. Waiting is just gonna kill me!!! I guess if I can get the results of all these US and pelvic exams that doc wants to do-will make decision easier. Either way, on CD 4 today and still only had bleeding on CD 1. So weird!! The last MC had me bleeding for about 4-5 days. Anywho...
> 
> Congrats and great numbers Berdc!!! Mine were no where near that high this last time at 4 weeks. I'm praying for a sticky one for ya!! Wahoo!!!

When will the Dr. get back to you? Did you ever figure why the bleeding for one day?


----------



## menb

Going in for the tests sometime before the end of this week. I was supposed to call and make an appointment as soon as I was done bleeding. I keep waiting for more so I hadn't called yet. Will call to schedule in the morning.


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Going in for the tests sometime before the end of this week. I was supposed to call and make an appointment as soon as I was done bleeding. I keep waiting for more so I hadn't called yet. Will call to schedule in the morning.

Good luck to you. Hope your tests turn out good!


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Since beginning our TTC journey officially in August, we only had sex (sorry, BD and DTD make me giggle) during the fertile week. Two days before my supposed O and then again the day or two afterwards. We were successful in catching the egg both times. I can't believe you ladies were doing it everyday or even every other day! Wow! My hats off to ya!! :) I would say that our lives as school teachers just doesn't allow the time, but y'all are just as busy as us. Again, wow!
> 
> I still haven't decided if we should go for it within the next week or so, or wait one more cycle. Waiting is just gonna kill me!!! I guess if I can get the results of all these US and pelvic exams that doc wants to do-will make decision easier. Either way, on CD 4 today and still only had bleeding on CD 1. So weird!! The last MC had me bleeding for about 4-5 days. Anywho...
> 
> Congrats and great numbers Berdc!!! Mine were no where near that high this last time at 4 weeks. I'm praying for a sticky one for ya!! Wahoo!!!

Last time at four weeks I was only at 108. That was my highest. I went from 46, 108, 69, 81. All within a weeks time. That was a complete emotional rollercoaster of a week. Thanks for the prayers. I can use all I can get right now. 

My OH and I always started DTD the day after I finished my cycle up until a day or two after I ovulate.(every other day) I never worried about doing it the exact day of ovulation as long as we done it the day before. 

How recent was your mc? I have never had a normal mc. I have had a chemical just last month which I just started my period a day late and have extremly heavy cramping and bleeding. My other loss was in refrence to the numbers i gave above. My pregnancy was never located. I started bleeding during week four, and my body was holding onto the tissue and would not get go. I was given methotrexate to deplete the pregnancy. From start to finish I bleed 27 days
straight. That was the longest time ever. I had to wait three months to TTC again because the MTX deplets all the folic acid in your body. That is why I take extra folic acid now just incase it may still be low. I think that may have been why I had that chemical last month. Well that and I wasnt suppposed to even be trying yet.

It is heart breaking to want something so bad and a doctor tell you that you have to wait three months to try again. So if they tell you to wait one cycle just rememebr that that is not as bad as three. Listen to your doctor they know what is best for you and your body. I have my fingers crossed for you and I will keep you and the other girls in my prayers.


----------



## mailcmm

I am thinking about stopping the tests and temping. In reality if we bd every other day it will had or not. I think it will also help with my stress level and I know that effects getting pregnant. Haven't completely wrapped my head around this but I think it might be best.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... After my mc I bled randomly 2 times. Then I got a real period. Was definitely able to tell the difference. Did your dr track your hcg till it was negative? Sometimes having hcg in your system can effect getting your real cycle back.


----------



## colta

Hello again everyone... 
this thread has been SO busy!! haha, it's great to see. 

BerdC - your numbers seem great! I certainly didn't have numbers like that at 4 weeks... I'm so happy for you! 

With regards to Bd'ing... me and DH bd'd every other day and then on the day I got my positive OPK, the day after and the day after. We didn't last cycle because of messed up dates and whatnot, so I have a feeling thats why we didn't catch. 

AF is on her final legs for me.... I'd say by tomorrow morning she'll be gone completely. :happydance: And then on to some serious BD'ing! yay.... I love this part of TTC. :blush:


----------



## mailcmm

I am with you colta.... Bring on the bd. lol


----------



## moter98

Well, I was so sure AF would show by this morning, but not yet. All the cramps tells me she is within 24 hours. Getting impatient to start my next cycle. I hate this beginning part. It takes forever. I like the TWW better.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I am thinking about stopping the tests and temping. In reality if we bd every other day it will had or not. I think it will also help with my stress level and I know that effects getting pregnant. Haven't completely wrapped my head around this but I think it might be best.

I will be doing the same after this cycle. I have a whole box of OPK's yet and don't wanna waste them. But, I won't ever even have to cause this is gonna be my cycle. :bfp:'s are just around the corner! :xmas6: will bring us all a great present this year.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh I can't not test! I am waiting for AF to start officially so I can make my monthly purchase of OPKs/hpts. I am going to try to cut out early testing with the hpts though... cause it really hurts seeing those BFNs and not knowing if they are real or not.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Oh I can't not test! I am waiting for AF to start officially so I can make my monthly purchase of OPKs/hpts. I am going to try to cut out early testing with the hpts though... cause it really hurts seeing those BFNs and not knowing if they are real or not.

We are in the exact same boat!


----------



## BERDC99

Back from the doctor........he done my pap and breast exam. So glad to have that out of the way. I am going in the morning to repeat my bloodwork. He said if my levels look good he wants to go a ultrasound on Monday to make sure it is in my uterus. He said if all goes well we will repeat my ultrasound in two weeks to check for the heart beat. Even thought it wont be 48 between blood drwls he said he still expects it to be around 800-1200. Please keep your fingers crossed and say a pray for me and my little bean.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Back from the doctor........he done my pap and breast exam. So glad to have that out of the way. I am going in the morning to repeat my bloodwork. He said if my levels look good he wants to go a ultrasound on Monday to make sure it is in my uterus. He said if all goes well we will repeat my ultrasound in two weeks to check for the heart beat. Even thought it wont be 48 between blood drwls he said he still expects it to be around 800-1200. Please keep your fingers crossed and say a pray for me and my little bean.

Fingers crossed for you! I bet :baby: is doing great. Try not to worry and enjoy this time.


----------



## BERDC99

I am now starting to freak out about my bloodwork in the morning. I suggest when you girls get your BFP you dont read to much in the first trimester section. .......It is scary and horrible stuff over there.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I am now starting to freak out about my bloodwork in the morning. I suggest when you girls get your BFP you dont read to much in the first trimester section. .......It is scary and horrible stuff over there.

thanks for the heads up! good luck on your bloodwork. let us know how your numbers are doing.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> I am now starting to freak out about my bloodwork in the morning. I suggest when you girls get your BFP you dont read to much in the first trimester section. .......It is scary and horrible stuff over there.

FX'd for good levels!

I remember posting in the first tri boards when I first joined. It is a bunch of scary stuff! But if you consider that 1/4 of all pregnancies end in MC, most in the first tri, it makes sense that 25% of the women there are going to have bad experiences and not make it to 2nd tri! I think I am going to stick with the PAL board when I get my BFP. At least all of those women have been through a loss, so it will be less complaining about symptoms and more support for each other.


----------



## menb

Hey ladies!!
Great news Berdc! Praying for the numbers to increase! That's actually what indicated my second MC before it had even started. I was having my Hcg done every Thursday and that Thursday the numbers had slipped! :(. I'm sure yours will be great though--they are SO high right now! Really good numbers, girlie!!


----------



## menb

Had some bad news but didn't want to post connected to the congrats!

Talked to nurse today about scheduling the tests. Unfortunately doc only does those ultrasounds on Thursdays n Fridays and they are booked! Have to wait til next cycle for the tests now. Devastating!! I basically just silently cried on my entire drive home from work. :(

Now I'm even more scared to go for it after O this month. We won't know if the two previous MC were flukes or if there really is something wrong. Urgh!! The tests are a pelvic ultrasound and a sonarhysterograph. I'm sure that's probably not how to spell it, but it's when they insert a little saline solution into your uterus lining to look for any possible cysts, polyps or fibroids that could be interfering. When he did my last check up after the MC, he said all looked good but he wanted to do these tests 'just to be sure'. 

I'm feeling so blah right now. :( Boo!!


----------



## menb

And thanks for the heads up on the 1st Tri board. This thing is scary enough without having to read even more. Geesh!

Sorry you had to experience it though--


----------



## Twinkie210

menb said:


> Had some bad news but didn't want to post connected to the congrats!
> 
> Talked to nurse today about scheduling the tests. Unfortunately doc only does those ultrasounds on Thursdays n Fridays and they are booked! Have to wait til next cycle for the tests now. Devastating!! I basically just silently cried on my entire drive home from work. :(
> 
> Now I'm even more scared to go for it after O this month. We won't know if the two previous MC were flukes or if there really is something wrong. Urgh!! The tests are a pelvic ultrasound and a sonarhysterograph. I'm sure that's probably not how to spell it, but it's when they insert a little saline solution into your uterus lining to look for any possible cysts, polyps or fibroids that could be interfering. When he did my last check up after the MC, he said all looked good but he wanted to do these tests 'just to be sure'.
> 
> I'm feeling so blah right now. :( Boo!!

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Had some bad news but didn't want to post connected to the congrats!
> 
> Talked to nurse today about scheduling the tests. Unfortunately doc only does those ultrasounds on Thursdays n Fridays and they are booked! Have to wait til next cycle for the tests now. Devastating!! I basically just silently cried on my entire drive home from work. :(
> 
> Now I'm even more scared to go for it after O this month. We won't know if the two previous MC were flukes or if there really is something wrong. Urgh!! The tests are a pelvic ultrasound and a sonarhysterograph. I'm sure that's probably not how to spell it, but it's when they insert a little saline solution into your uterus lining to look for any possible cysts, polyps or fibroids that could be interfering. When he did my last check up after the MC, he said all looked good but he wanted to do these tests 'just to be sure'.
> 
> I'm feeling so blah right now. :( Boo!!

sorry to hear that. on the bright side, the dr. hasn't found anything wrong. look at berdc99. she had similiar experience to you and she is now pregnant with great numbers!!!! it really is up to you to decide if you want to wait or not. that time is very hard to go through and can seem to stretch out forever. i remember with my chemical i wanted to start again right away. we decided not to cause the dr. said to wait. i discovered that i did need that time to grieve for my loss. sorry you have to go through all this when this whole thing is supposed to be fun exciting, not full of doubt and worry. praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc..... Everything is crossed and you and bean will be in my prayers. You are more then welcome to post all your trimester stuff here. Hopefully by the end of Dec we can turn this into a first trimester thread lol.

Menb.... So sorry about your tests. I can't imagine how hard that must have been on you. I know the waiting is awful but what's one more month if it prevents another loss. Hang in there. Also you could call your dr office every Thursday and Friday first thing and check for cancellations. Maybe you will get lucky.:hugs:


----------



## colta

YAY!! :happydance: AF has left the building! 

It's now onto my second cycle ttc! I hope this is going to be the big one for me! Time to start babydancing!!


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck. Hoping this is it for all of us


----------



## menb

Good luck with the baby dances!!! Wahoo!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I think today may be CD1... I guess I'll see if she shows or I have more spotting. With any luck AF will be gone in a week and I can resume BDing too!!


----------



## BERDC99

Went and had blood work this morning @ 7. Will only be about 41 hours between drawls, but doctor said he would be happy with 800-1200. I am much more nervous for this result that I was for the first. My nervous are bothering me so bad. I feel shaky and like I am going to get sick. I hate feeling like this. I will update you girls once I hear the results in about two hours.


----------



## moter98

AF was supposed to arrive yesterday, today at the latest, still not here. Tested this morning, BFN. I think I may have delayed AF this month. I've been really stressed about the house situation. Hoping AF will show soon, getting impatient to start trying again.


----------



## BERDC99

My level was at 1400 this morning. It has almost tripled in only 41 hours. I have a vaginal ultrasound scheduled at 9 in the morning.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> My level was at 1400 this morning. It has almost tripled in only 41 hours. I have a vaginal ultrasound scheduled at 9 in the morning.

That is great news!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> My level was at 1400 this morning. It has almost tripled in only 41 hours. I have a vaginal ultrasound scheduled at 9 in the morning.

:wohoo: SO happy for you! Great numbers. You got your sticky bean!!!!!!! How are feeling? Any nausea?


----------



## moter98

Ok. Never thought I'd say this while TTC, but I am happy to report the :witch: finally showed up. Was starting to get worried I had messed up my cycle this month stressing out. She was a little late, but not so much that I'm worried about it messing with my next cycle. So, CD1 for me today. Feeling very hopeful and that this month is my month!


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Ok. Never thought I'd say this while TTC, but I am happy to report the :witch: finally showed up. Was starting to get worried I had messed up my cycle this month stressing out. She was a little late, but not so much that I'm worried about it messing with my next cycle. So, CD1 for me today. Feeling very hopeful and that this month is my month!

I sure hope this is your month. I feel weird being the only pregnant one posting in this thread. You girls better hurry up and catch that egg. 

As for me, I am feeling pretty good. Not to much nausea, but I figure it will kick in somethime within the next week or two. I am so excited that my levels also tripled, but now I am worried if they will see anything on the u/s. It is always something. Trying to catch the egg, seeing a + on hpt, levels doubling, see thing on u/s, making it past 12 weeks, labor,........it never ends!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. Never thought I'd say this while TTC, but I am happy to report the :witch: finally showed up. Was starting to get worried I had messed up my cycle this month stressing out. She was a little late, but not so much that I'm worried about it messing with my next cycle. So, CD1 for me today. Feeling very hopeful and that this month is my month!
> 
> I sure hope this is your month. I feel weird being the only pregnant one posting in this thread. You girls better hurry up and catch that egg.
> 
> As for me, I am feeling pretty good. Not to much nausea, but I figure it will kick in somethime within the next week or two. I am so excited that my levels also tripled, but now I am worried if they will see anything on the u/s. It is always something. Trying to catch the egg, seeing a + on hpt, levels doubling, see thing on u/s, making it past 12 weeks, labor,........it never ends!Click to expand...

Don't feel weird posting about your pregnancy here! We are all in this together whatever point we are at in this journey. You will have some pregnant companions soon! Just curious, can they see anything on u/s so soon? With DS they didn't even want to see me until 13 weeks.


----------



## mailcmm

They say if your levels are at 1000 they can the sac and between 2000-3000 a heartbeat. Again thats just a guesstimate.

Berdc... We are living vicariously through you until we get our bfps. Please don't feel weird and we will do our best to catch up. Lol 

I saw some Ewcm today. Hoping I will o soon.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> They say if your levels are at 1000 they can the sac and between 2000-3000 a heartbeat. Again thats just a guesstimate.
> 
> Berdc... We are living vicariously through you until we get our bfps. Please don't feel weird and we will do our best to catch up. Lol
> 
> I saw some Ewcm today. Hoping I will o soon.

My Dr. said over 1000 a sac and over 5,000 a fetal pole with heartbeat...


----------



## BERDC99

Yeah, doctor said they would see sac. They just want to make sure it is in my uterus because the last pregnancy was never located and diagnosed as ectopic. He said he will repeat in two weeks to see the heartbeat.


----------



## mailcmm

And we want pictures! Lol


----------



## BERDC99

I hope I get some.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so to. Gosh I am ready for my bfp. Life will be so much better when I am pregnant. Ok it's not bad now... But it will be even better. I should be in the tww in 1 week. Super excited.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I hope so to. Gosh I am ready for my bfp. Life will be so much better when I am pregnant. Ok it's not bad now... But it will be even better. I should be in the tww in 1 week. Super excited.

That will be so cool. So are you DTD every other day now until after you O?


----------



## mailcmm

We are. But I am kinda nervous about O. Last cycle was really short for me. 6 days short. So do I go by a 22-23 day cycle or by 28 if 22-23 I o this weekend. If 28 I o next Thursday. We will dtd every other day thru next Saturday to be safe. I hope my opts turn up some insight. I got the digi ones and am using the leftover regular ones from last month in the evening so I don't miss it. I don't Know if this charting thing is gonna work either. I am an insomniac so I just take my temp at 6 when I get out of bed to get my kids up. Lol figure if I take it the same time after being restful for several hours it may be ok? Anyway, I just hope this is my month. We should know in 2-3 weeks lol, depending on when I o.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok I am updatinG our info. Anyone doing anything different this month? Go to page one and make sure everything looks right. Also I removed the girls that dropped out during the last cycle. If you are still following along just post and I will be happy to add you back. Here's hoping cycle 2 is more productive to bfps then cycle one. Good job berdc!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Any af news. Did the witch get you yet? I know you had posted that it looked like she was arriving but never saw a confirmation post.


----------



## moter98

Ok. Here's my update info to post on page one. This is actually my 6th cycle TTCAL. I am using OPK's, temping,pretnatals, preseed, mucinex, & every other day DTD if that counts, lol! Yes, I am getting desperate and pulling out all the stops this month. I figure a little bit of everything will do the trick.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I hope I get some.

Just ask, they will give you some. I had many u/s with DS because he had a birth defect. I just always asked right away if I could have a picture. The techs usually printed me out a bunch. one time I got 10 pictures! I have one whole photo album that is just ultrasounds pics. it's pretty fun really. i labeled all the dates and will give it to DS when he is all grown up.


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> My level was at 1400 this morning. It has almost tripled in only 41 hours. I have a vaginal ultrasound scheduled at 9 in the morning.

OMG!!! That is great news!!! Yay for you all!!! You deserve it. 

Like everyone already said, don't feel weird about posting here. We are not only living vicariously thru you, we are desperately trying to catch up! Here hee!!


----------



## menb

Hmmm...update for this cycle: I think this might be considered cycle 5? I dunno. Got preg in August. Lost baby in September. Got preg in October. Lost baby in November. So, it been 5 months since August, but haven't really tried for 5 months. Three active cycles trying, I guess. ??

Sporadically temping and OPKing. Taking pre-natals. We are planning to try and catch egg by DTD 2 days before O, on day of O and then again 2 days after O. Because of MC, I don't wanna miss egg due to counting days incorrectly. ??


----------



## mailcmm

menb said:


> Hmmm...update for this cycle: I think this might be considered cycle 5? I dunno. Got preg in August. Lost baby in September. Got preg in October. Lost baby in November. So, it been 5 months since August, but haven't really tried for 5 months. Three active cycles trying, I guess. ??
> 
> Sporadically temping and OPKing. Taking pre-natals. We are planning to try and catch egg by DTD 2 days before O, on day of O and then again 2 days after O. Because of MC, I don't wanna miss egg due to counting days incorrectly. ??

This is your 1st cycle after loss. So did you decide to go for it this month or are you waiting for your tests?


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm...update for this cycle: I think this might be considered cycle 5? I dunno. Got preg in August. Lost baby in September. Got preg in October. Lost baby in November. So, it been 5 months since August, but haven't really tried for 5 months. Three active cycles trying, I guess. ??
> 
> Sporadically temping and OPKing. Taking pre-natals. We are planning to try and catch egg by DTD 2 days before O, on day of O and then again 2 days after O. Because of MC, I don't wanna miss egg due to counting days incorrectly. ??
> 
> This is your 1st cycle after loss. So did you decide to go for it this month or are you waiting for your tests?Click to expand...

We still haven't decide yet. Need to quickly cuz we're coming upon O-day next week sometime. I usually O between day 9 and 11.


----------



## BERDC99

Girls just start :sex: so you can get your :bfp:.


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> Girls just start :sex: so you can get your :bfp:.

Hee hee!! SO excited for you, Berdc!


----------



## mailcmm

We're working on it. Lol i am not so much worried about the :sex: as I am in with the possibility of not oing.


----------



## colta

menb said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Girls just start :sex: so you can get your :bfp:.
> 
> Hee hee!! SO excited for you, Berdc!Click to expand...

Working on it Berdc! We started early this cycle... DH is very hopeful for an x-mas surprise, so we've kicked of the :sex:. 
I don't know why, but I already have a good feeling about this cycle. Maybe it's just because of the holidays approaching, but I feel really hopeful for this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## television

Hi well not doing nothing different just opk but im really going to try being more relaxed this month to much pressure isnt good, af still here but is slowing down so hopefully tomorrow it will be gone :wave: then we can get back to :sex:, fingers crossed for this month ladies :thumbup:


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> My level was at 1400 this morning. It has almost tripled in only 41 hours. I have a vaginal ultrasound scheduled at 9 in the morning.

Good luck with today hope everything's looking good for you :thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all! Berdc.... Massive amounts of well wishes and baby dust to you today. 

I think I will o soon. I definitely have Ewcm. We bed on Wednesday so will DDT today. Still on the fence about tomorrow though. If I get a positive opk we will DDT if not I will wait till Sunday and just hope.


----------



## BERDC99

Thanks girl for all the best wishes! I am so excited I cant wait to see that my bean is in the right place. My OH is like on :cloud9:. He is already talking to my belly.
I hope this is the month for each of you girls. Remember to lay on your back with your pelvis on a pillow for about 20 minutes after each time you :sex:.

Ultrasound in 2 hours and 20 minutes.


----------



## Twinkie210

Only on CD2... so about 16 days until I O :( This whole process seems to take forever! Then I just repeat it again next month...

I am going to take soy again, I don't know that it helped last cycle, but it didn't hurt it. I am going to buy my OPKs today (and my monthly allowance of hpts LOL). I am getting a littl frustrated!


----------



## BERDC99

All we seen today was the gestational sac. I go back on the 28th to check for heart beat.
 



Attached Files:







little bean.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> All we seen today was the gestational sac. I go back on the 28th to check for heart beat.

Congrats! Congrat! This pic gives me hope. I am so very happy for you.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> All we seen today was the gestational sac. I go back on the 28th to check for heart beat.

Exciting!


----------



## mailcmm

Does anyone know if it's ok to use the first response digi opts more then once a day?


----------



## moter98

berdc - congrats on your little bean! so happy that everything is going as it should for you. glad you got your picture too.

twinkie - hang in there, i'm on cd2 also. i hate this first part, it seems to take forever to get to the TWW! and hey, we are getting BFP's this month so you won't have to worry about doing this all over again next month. keep your spirits up. 

mailc - i don't know about the first response opk's, but i use the digi ones twice a day, morning and night starting a 3 days before i think i will get a +. i use twice a day now because i have missed it before just testing once a day.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. My worry is that they say they have a personal lh tracker? So I was worried if I didn't follow directions it would mess it up.


----------



## Twinkie210

Motor- I HATE this part too, although I don't like the 2WW much either, LOL. I think about the only time I do like is the day leading up to O, cause I can pee on sticks and actually see a +! LOL

mailcmm- I have no idea bout the first response opks... I might do some googling.


----------



## mailcmm

So I used it tonight. Still negative and apparently working. I Don't know why I am so panicked about actually ovulating. Worried I didnt last month and might not this month. Oh well regardless of ridiculous equipment we are dtd every other day. I really want this to be my last month ttc. 

Colta... How are your opks looking.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok charters... I added my chart. What do you think? I think I may have od yesterday. I don't think we dtd enough. We dtd yesterday and wed. I know I am obsessing. Sorry.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Ok charters... I added my chart. What do you think? I think I may have od yesterday. I don't think we dtd enough. We dtd yesterday and wed. I know I am obsessing. Sorry.

you won't know for sure from temping yet if you ovulated yesterday until you have 3 high temps in a row. this is because you can sometimes get a random high temp and then it drops back down the next day. yep, you dtd the deed enough. nothing to worry about there. twice in fertile window is enough, then rest is up to a higher power. see what your temp does tomorrow. if it stays high, then you probably o'ed yesterday. hey, you could already be in your TWW! i'm already getting impatient to get there and I'm only cd3


----------



## moter98

twinkie - yep, my favorite part of the month has been seeing the smiley face! it's the only time i've been getting any positive feedback from those darn poas tests.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Ok charters... I added my chart. What do you think? I think I may have od yesterday. I don't think we dtd enough. We dtd yesterday and wed. I know I am obsessing. Sorry.
> 
> you won't know for sure from temping yet if you ovulated yesterday until you have 3 high temps in a row. this is because you can sometimes get a random high temp and then it drops back down the next day. yep, you dtd the deed enough. nothing to worry about there. twice in fertile window is enough, then rest is up to a higher power. see what your temp does tomorrow. if it stays high, then you probably o'ed yesterday. hey, you could already be in your TWW! i'm already getting impatient to get there and I'm only cd3Click to expand...

I know! I am so ready for the tww. Wish I got a +opk though. Maybe I missed it by only testing once a day. Or maybe it hasn't happened yet. Can't wait to find out though.


----------



## colta

So far so good for me... testing with OPK's, but I'm not expecting to ovulate for another 7 or 8 days. Me and DH have been having fun though, he's a lot more relaxed this time around. 
He actually confessed to me last night that he really wasn't sure if getting pregnant last month would have been what he wanted, but that he's definitely wanting it this month and really really hopes we catch. :dohh:
I don't know why the month makes a difference in the long run, but at least he feels good about it now. I was a bit upset that he didn't tell me before... but what can ya do? :shrug: So yeah, at least both of us are going to be a bit more gung-ho this cycle... which is good. And because of what he said... I feel WAY more relaxed and just content to let things go with the flow. 

mailcmm - you have to be careful when you chart... seeing a big spike can make you think you o'd and then you might stop bd'ing as much. I think that's what happened last month. I'm pretty sure I miscalculated my O date by a few days (hence why I was late), and we didn't BD all that much after O... nowhere even close to when I think I actually O'd. I'd keep BD'ing for as long as you can, every other day should be fine and keep using OPK's just in case... cause you never know.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I bet now that you are both wanting this it will happen. We plan to continue bding eod until after my 2nd fertile window. Lol last month I think I od early and that's why we missed. I had been planning on a cycle day 14 o. Plus I don't really understand charting yet. Lol I am learning though. Trying to learn how to check it all. I am 35 and we want 2 kids. So right after we have the baby we are trying for now we will try again. Since I am not getting any younger this info is good to know. Then I am having my uterus cauterized and will be done with it all. Lol 4 kids is more then enough for me.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> So far so good for me... testing with OPK's, but I'm not expecting to ovulate for another 7 or 8 days. Me and DH have been having fun though, he's a lot more relaxed this time around.
> He actually confessed to me last night that he really wasn't sure if getting pregnant last month would have been what he wanted, but that he's definitely wanting it this month and really really hopes we catch. :dohh:
> I don't know why the month makes a difference in the long run, but at least he feels good about it now. I was a bit upset that he didn't tell me before... but what can ya do? :shrug: So yeah, at least both of us are going to be a bit more gung-ho this cycle... which is good. And because of what he said... I feel WAY more relaxed and just content to let things go with the flow.
> 
> mailcmm - you have to be careful when you chart... seeing a big spike can make you think you o'd and then you might stop bd'ing as much. I think that's what happened last month. I'm pretty sure I miscalculated my O date by a few days (hence why I was late), and we didn't BD all that much after O... nowhere even close to when I think I actually O'd. I'd keep BD'ing for as long as you can, every other day should be fine and keep using OPK's just in case... cause you never know.

DH wasn't so gung ho about it at first either. Our son was only 12 months old when we started trying again and he had been a colicky baby. He cried for about 14 hours a day for the first 4 months. He is so happy now though. Since it's taking so long I can tell DH is starting to get worried. He was so proud of himself with #1 cause we got pregnant right away, lol!


----------



## mailcmm

Is this positive? I only had 2 of these left the one I took yesterday the test line was faint. It looks positive to me but i would love another opinion.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0514.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Is this positive? I only had 2 of these left the one I took yesterday the test line was faint. It looks positive to me but i would love another opinion.

i don't use these type of opk's, so don't know what this means, but the test line looks darker than the control line to me.


----------



## mailcmm

The instructions just say the test needs to be the same or darker then the control line. So I guess this test is positive. Should We dtd today. We bd yesterday. I just really want to catch this egg. I will use my digital test soon to check again. Hopefully that will say positive. I don't have much faith in that fr.opk. i just feel it is defective. lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> The instructions just say the test needs to be the same or darker then the control line. So I guess this test is positive. Should We dtd today. We bd yesterday. I just really want to catch this egg. I will use my digital test soon to check again. Hopefully that will say positive. I don't have much faith in that fr.opk. i just feel it is defective. lol

looks like you are o'ing then! it's up to you how often you want to dtd. if there are no motility problems, dtd everyday can slightly increase your chances of BFP. if motility problems, every other day would be better. I asked google!


----------



## mailcmm

I think this clears up any questions lol!
OMG I am so excited.:wohoo::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0515.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I think this clears up any questions lol!
> OMG I am so excited.:wohoo::wohoo:

Get off the computer and get to :sex:


----------



## mailcmm

Can't lol he's out. Will have to be tonight. We bedded yesterday though so tonight should be ok? I hope? Lol


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I think this clears up any questions lol!
> OMG I am so excited.:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Get off the computer and get to :sex:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA!!! :haha: That's so funny Berdc!

But yes, definitely a postive! Time to BD till you can't BD anymore! :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Gosh I can't believe I am almost in the tww. Hoping he gets home soon. Lol what terrible luck.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I think this clears up any questions lol!
> OMG I am so excited.:wohoo::wohoo:

oh that's so cool! what kind of opk is that?


----------



## moter98

you will usually o 12-36 hours after a + so you have plenty of time yet! I know the feeling though, whenever i get my plus i'm always so worried we will miss it too.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm- Wow + OPK already! You could get your BFP this cycle, before I even O, LOL.


----------



## mailcmm

Well we didn't miss it. Lol will dtd again tomorrow. 

The opk is the first response unmistakeable yes+/no- digital opk. It's expensive, and shuts off after you get a yes+. So now I have 10-12 test strips that are useless. Have to go get more at the store so I can follow my o for the next couple of days and also want to make sure I don't have a second lh surge. Will keep charting as well. Gosh I hope we get our sticky bean.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie210 said:


> mailcmm- Wow + OPK already! You could get your BFP this cycle, before I even O, LOL.

I know! Lol before my mc my cycles were always 28 days. Now they seem to be 23 . Hope it's enough time. Looks like I can start testing before Christmas. Gosh I hope this is it


----------



## moter98

hope this is your sticky mailcmm!
as for me, i am super excited for this cycle. this has just GOT to be it, i tell ya. it's only cd3 and taking forever to get to O. hoping the holidays will distract me from thinking about ttc so much this month. i've probably got another 10-11 days before 0 yet. seems like forever. couldn't be more ready for my bfp. who knows, a few weeks from now we could all be complaining about morning sickness!

i like that yes + sign on the first response opk, but i would hate to have to throw unused tests. clearblue is cool too with the smiley face.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope we are all vomiting by new years. lol And not because we drank too much champagne. God I miss my weekend wine.


----------



## moter98

well, we will fit right in with everyone else new years morning then!


----------



## mailcmm

Exactly. Only we will be happy about it lol


----------



## menb

Hi all!!

Great news all around I see. :) We've got super high HCG levels, healthy looking sacs, positive OPK's, AF slowly leaving the buildings...wahoo! Go us!!!

Mail: I'm pretty sure you and I are together this cycle. I've had lots of CM the last two days too. Ooh, I'm gonna go do an OP strip. Guess that means we have a decision to make--tonight. We already DTD last night so... AHHH!!


----------



## mailcmm

Menb.... Good luck to you then. I hope you get a super sticky bean. It does seem like we are head to head this cycle. Fxd.

Well everyone... I am ovulating. Shortly after I had my son I wound up in the ER with pains every month. It was agony. After 6 months they figured out I was ovulating. The pain is back. They said I noticed it because I hadn't ovulated in so long. I don't think I have ovulated since August. We dtd again today. I really hope we did this. Lots and lots of Ewcm today as well. Gonna keep dtd eod now just in case. Be interesting to see what my temps do over the next couple of days. But I am going to say tomorrow I will be 1dpo.


----------



## television

well though af had gone but then its decided to show itself again grrr i dont know y it would do that, so now waiting for that to go again and hopefully i will ovulate soon :wacko:


----------



## menb

Frustrated for ya, television. Urgh! Was AF truly gone before? Like, not when you urinated, not in the toilet and not on toilet paper? Weird! We'll just keep praying for her to vacate the premises. Urgh again!!


----------



## menb

So, I did go do an OPK last night (1am) and it was positive. We had sex late Fridsy night/early Saturday morning. ?? Took another one just now and it's still 2 dark lines. I'm laying in the bed right now trying to decide if I should roll over and attack hubby or not. Hee hee! Ah, my heart and body say yes, but my mind just keeps saying/asking: but, what if we really should wait the extra cycle?

Such a dilemma!!


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... You do what you feel is best. Good luck either.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm - wow, TWW already tomorrow! that's awesome.
menb - good luck to you

i have a ways to go yet, don't expect a + opk for another week. time is dragging by. but, i got to POAS this morning! i took that free fertility test i had. do i ever wish it was an HPT. it was fun seeing two lines on it.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm - wow, TWW already tomorrow! that's awesome.
> menb - good luck to you
> 
> i have a ways to go yet, don't expect a + opk for another week. time is dragging by. but, i got to POAS this morning! i took that free fertility test i had. do i ever wish it was an HPT. it was fun seeing two lines on it.

So I take it your fertility was fine? That was the scariest test I ever took. Lol 

I am so excited to be back in the tww but still nervous about my cycle being off. Although I did read that shorter cycles means you are more fertile. Wonder if this change is due to mc are natures way of making up for it. They say you are more fertile 6 mo after mc. Well I hope so anyway.


----------



## mailcmm

Television... That is so weird about af. How many days had you had it before it came back? I hope the witch leaves soon so you can get to trying.


----------



## moter98

mail - yep, it was normal i think- line was lighter, but not by a lot. i know i'm o'ing by my temps so it must be normal. how light was your line?

my cycles also shortened after loss. went from 30-31 to 24-28.


----------



## colta

Well... I'll either be ovulating in two days or seven... depending on what my cycle does. 
Last month I was sure that I ovulated early, but then my LP was consistent with me O'ing later... so who knows? Either way, me and DH are going to cover ALL our bases this time. We're going to BD tomorrow, the next day and the next in case I O early and then we'll do it again around when I used to normally O, that way there is no way we could miss the egg. 

Still feeling good about this cycle... I don't know why. :shrug: DH is feeling really good about this cycle too... maybe it's just the Christmas cheer! :xmas12:

mailcmm - so jealous! I can't believe you're already in the TWW! Good luck chicky!


----------



## menb

Well ladies, 
We decided to go for it. We're on the way to church now, so you can imagine what I'll be praying for...not necessarily the BFP, but rather serenity and peace for things to come. Ya know? 

Don't get me wrong, we def want a BFP, but I'm just praying that it will stick and that this was the right decision. Either way, thanks for your thoughts. :confused:


----------



## moter98

menb and to all of you ladies - i will be praying for everyone's sticky bfp!


----------



## mailcmm

It seems that most of our cycles are shorter now. I bet there is something to that and being more fertile.

Menb... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and good or bad know that we are here with you. 

Colta... I can't believe I am in the tww. I am so excited nd have such hope. We have had a long year and this would be the perfect finish to it for us. 

So praying for all of us to get our bfps and berdc needs some company.

Speaking of which... Berdc how are you feeling. With any luck I will be with you in 2 weeks. So excited.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> It seems that most of our cycles are shorter now. I bet there is something to that and being more fertile.
> 
> Menb... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and good or bad know that we are here with you.
> 
> Colta... I can't believe I am in the tww. I am so excited nd have such hope. We have had a long year and this would be the perfect finish to it for us.
> 
> So praying for all of us to get our bfps and berdc needs some company.
> 
> Speaking of which... Berdc how are you feeling. With any luck I will be with you in 2 weeks. So excited.

With all of the 'to do or not to do', I forgot what 'to do' would actually mean. Whoa! TWW. Mailcmm, yikes! :)


----------



## mailcmm

Lol I know the feeling. Yikes is right. Can't wait to test. Still gonna use opks just to make sure I don't gear up to o again. Unless my chart clearly shows an o in the next couple of days. Just in case I haven't od and that it could happen in the next couple of days. Last time I had positive opks for 5 days. I really don't think I od. With all my pain today I am pretty sure I od but want to make sure.....and I am obsessing again lol. I need an intervention. Lol

Moter... I forgot. My line was a hair lighter then the control but definitely lighter. I really worry about being 35. But dh is only 29 and I've heard that helps. If he was my age or older it would be a problem. Don't know how true that is. As I know nothing about sperm other then it better be fertilizing my egg as I type. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcm - lol! yep, that :spermy: better be doing it's job! my fert test was the same as yours then. i'll stop worrying about it now. have your temps stayed high? that's the cool thing about charting as it can confirm o. i was really worried myself that i wasn't, but after charting last month i know that i am. just gotta catch that darn egg.

menb and mailcm - you could have :bfp:'s in 2 weeks or less!!!!!


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Lol I know the feeling. Yikes is right. Can't wait to test. Still gonna use opks just to make sure I don't gear up to o again. Unless my chart clearly shows an o in the next couple of days. Just in case I haven't od and that it could happen in the next couple of days. Last time I had positive opks for 5 days. I really don't think I od. With all my pain today I am pretty sure I od but want to make sure.....and I am obsessing again lol. I need an intervention. Lol
> 
> Moter... I forgot. My line was a hair lighter then the control but definitely lighter. I really worry about being 35. But dh is only 29 and I've heard that helps. If he was my age or older it would be a problem. Don't know how true that is. As I know nothing about sperm other then it better be fertilizing my egg as I type. Lol

Mailcmm: omg! We are like twins!! Hee hee! I'm 35 and hub is 29! He turns 30 on Dec. 30th! Wahoo! Yep, those little guys better be swimming like crazy right now! :)


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> It seems that most of our cycles are shorter now. I bet there is something to that and being more fertile.
> 
> Menb... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and good or bad know that we are here with you.
> 
> Colta... I can't believe I am in the tww. I am so excited nd have such hope. We have had a long year and this would be the perfect finish to it for us.
> 
> So praying for all of us to get our bfps and berdc needs some company.
> 
> Speaking of which... Berdc how are you feeling. With any luck I will be with you in 2 weeks. So excited.

Sorry I have been chatting much lately. I am doing good....thanks for asking. Waiting to see if morning sickness kicks in in the next week or two. I had to take the glucose test yesterday morning. I thought it was way to early, but doc said since it runs in the family better to be safe then sorry. They said they would test my sugar if it was 92 or lower I would get the drink and wait an hour. Bad news I came back at 94 not sure if I will just repeat again or if they just classify me as gestational diabetes. My boobs are still really sore and I can fill my ligaments starting to pull. 

I have been so emotional for the past two days. My husband got rid of one of my dogs. I miss her so much and all I want to do is cry. I just know that if he would gave her more time she would have been a good dog. I just hope that family loves her as much as I do. :cry:


----------



## menb

Berdc: so sorry to hear about your doggie! :(


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> It seems that most of our cycles are shorter now. I bet there is something to that and being more fertile.
> 
> Menb... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and good or bad know that we are here with you.
> 
> Colta... I can't believe I am in the tww. I am so excited nd have such hope. We have had a long year and this would be the perfect finish to it for us.
> 
> So praying for all of us to get our bfps and berdc needs some company.
> 
> Speaking of which... Berdc how are you feeling. With any luck I will be with you in 2 weeks. So excited.
> 
> Sorry I have been chatting much lately. I am doing good....thanks for asking. Waiting to see if morning sickness kicks in in the next week or two. I had to take the glucose test yesterday morning. I thought it was way to early, but doc said since it runs in the family better to be safe then sorry. They said they would test my sugar if it was 92 or lower I would get the drink and wait an hour. Bad news I came back at 94 not sure if I will just repeat again or if they just classify me as gestational diabetes. My boobs are still really sore and I can fill my ligaments starting to pull.
> 
> I have been so emotional for the past two days. My husband got rid of one of my dogs. I miss her so much and all I want to do is cry. I just know that if he would gave her more time she would have been a good dog. I just hope that family loves her as much as I do. :cry:Click to expand...

oh, why did he give her away? what was she doing wrong? we have 2 dogs and had a heck of a time with our 2nd one when we got her. she had food aggression issues and being a puppy she chews and digs like mad! i have taken her to obedience classes with the slip collar training and it worked a miracle! she listens well now. still have a chewing problem, but that's our fault. she just needs to be watched closer and taught what is ok to chew on.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> It seems that most of our cycles are shorter now. I bet there is something to that and being more fertile.
> 
> Menb... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and good or bad know that we are here with you.
> 
> Colta... I can't believe I am in the tww. I am so excited nd have such hope. We have had a long year and this would be the perfect finish to it for us.
> 
> So praying for all of us to get our bfps and berdc needs some company.
> 
> Speaking of which... Berdc how are you feeling. With any luck I will be with you in 2 weeks. So excited.
> 
> Sorry I have been chatting much lately. I am doing good....thanks for asking. Waiting to see if morning sickness kicks in in the next week or two. I had to take the glucose test yesterday morning. I thought it was way to early, but doc said since it runs in the family better to be safe then sorry. They said they would test my sugar if it was 92 or lower I would get the drink and wait an hour. Bad news I came back at 94 not sure if I will just repeat again or if they just classify me as gestational diabetes. My boobs are still really sore and I can fill my ligaments starting to pull.
> 
> I have been so emotional for the past two days. My husband got rid of one of my dogs. I miss her so much and all I want to do is cry. I just know that if he would gave her more time she would have been a good dog. I just hope that family loves her as much as I do. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> oh, why did he give her away? what was she doing wrong? we have 2 dogs and had a heck of a time with our 2nd one when we got her. she had food aggression issues and being a puppy she chews and digs like mad! i have taken her to obedience classes with the slip collar training and it worked a miracle! she listens well now. still have a chewing problem, but that's our fault. she just needs to be watched closer and taught what is ok to chew on.Click to expand...

Well we had three. We have had her since she was a pup, and she was just always into everything. The worst part was she would go outside and come back in covered in mud. My OH just got tired of me always complaining about cleaning up after her.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> It seems that most of our cycles are shorter now. I bet there is something to that and being more fertile.
> 
> Menb... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and good or bad know that we are here with you.
> 
> Colta... I can't believe I am in the tww. I am so excited nd have such hope. We have had a long year and this would be the perfect finish to it for us.
> 
> So praying for all of us to get our bfps and berdc needs some company.
> 
> Speaking of which... Berdc how are you feeling. With any luck I will be with you in 2 weeks. So excited.
> 
> Sorry I have been chatting much lately. I am doing good....thanks for asking. Waiting to see if morning sickness kicks in in the next week or two. I had to take the glucose test yesterday morning. I thought it was way to early, but doc said since it runs in the family better to be safe then sorry. They said they would test my sugar if it was 92 or lower I would get the drink and wait an hour. Bad news I came back at 94 not sure if I will just repeat again or if they just classify me as gestational diabetes. My boobs are still really sore and I can fill my ligaments starting to pull.
> 
> I have been so emotional for the past two days. My husband got rid of one of my dogs. I miss her so much and all I want to do is cry. I just know that if he would gave her more time she would have been a good dog. I just hope that family loves her as much as I do. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> oh, why did he give her away? what was she doing wrong? we have 2 dogs and had a heck of a time with our 2nd one when we got her. she had food aggression issues and being a puppy she chews and digs like mad! i have taken her to obedience classes with the slip collar training and it worked a miracle! she listens well now. still have a chewing problem, but that's our fault. she just needs to be watched closer and taught what is ok to chew on.Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had three. We have had her since she was a pup, and she was just always into everything. The worst part was she would go outside and come back in covered in mud. My OH just got tired of me always complaining about cleaning up after her.Click to expand...

yeah, we have that problem too. the puppy digs and digs and digs outside and comes in all muddy. it's really bad when it's wet out. and when it snows, 2 dogs bring in a lot of snow that melts all over the floor! we have a dog door they just go in and out then they want. and they are small puppies so drag snow in on their bellies too. it wasn't a big deal with one dog, but wow do 2 dogs make a difference in size of the mess. as far as the digging goes, we are still hoping puppy will stop when she gets older. if not, i would guess DH will do the same thing. one thing we are trying right now, filling the holes the dog digs with her own poo. so far, we've have a clean puppy!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh berdc... I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I have a dog that is awful. I complain about him all the time but would feel just like you if we got rid of him. Luckily I have a farm though and he can stay outside.

I actually have 3 dogs,3 cats, 2 rabbits,2 hamsters, 1 turtle, 1 hermit crab, 2 pigs, 2 goats, 2 horses, 2 cows and 40 chickens. We are getting 2 miniature donkeys next week and are starting our ark. Lol just kidding about the ark. Next year these numbers will double when they are start breeding. We let the kids name the animals. That was a mistake. Our rabbits have porn names. (coco sprinkles and bun bun foxy) the turtle is named flash. One of the hamsters is Thor the other is firework. The bad dog is manwich. Pigs are Elvira and Leroy brown. we have a rooster named monkey. Our cats are called cat and mouse and the 3rd one is all black so they named him 13. The hermit crab is called claw. And the goats are buttercup and daisy. lol and if this craziness doesn't put a smile on your face I don't know what will. Lol hang in there girl.


----------



## moter98

oh my gosh do you have a full house mailcmm! that's a lot of animals to take care of. must keep you busy, how do you even find time to ttc,lol.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter my temps are all off. I don't sleep much. Last night I woke up and took my temp and reLized it was only midnight. Then I took it again at 5 at midnight is was close to my last high temp at 97.70 but at 5 had fallen to 97.39 my temp yesterday was 97.96 which was a big spike. There is a link to my chart in my signature. I don't understand the damn thing at all.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> It seems that most of our cycles are shorter now. I bet there is something to that and being more fertile.
> 
> Menb... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and good or bad know that we are here with you.
> 
> Colta... I can't believe I am in the tww. I am so excited nd have such hope. We have had a long year and this would be the perfect finish to it for us.
> 
> So praying for all of us to get our bfps and berdc needs some company.
> 
> Speaking of which... Berdc how are you feeling. With any luck I will be with you in 2 weeks. So excited.
> 
> Sorry I have been chatting much lately. I am doing good....thanks for asking. Waiting to see if morning sickness kicks in in the next week or two. I had to take the glucose test yesterday morning. I thought it was way to early, but doc said since it runs in the family better to be safe then sorry. They said they would test my sugar if it was 92 or lower I would get the drink and wait an hour. Bad news I came back at 94 not sure if I will just repeat again or if they just classify me as gestational diabetes. My boobs are still really sore and I can fill my ligaments starting to pull.
> 
> I have been so emotional for the past two days. My husband got rid of one of my dogs. I miss her so much and all I want to do is cry. I just know that if he would gave her more time she would have been a good dog. I just hope that family loves her as much as I do. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> oh, why did he give her away? what was she doing wrong? we have 2 dogs and had a heck of a time with our 2nd one when we got her. she had food aggression issues and being a puppy she chews and digs like mad! i have taken her to obedience classes with the slip collar training and it worked a miracle! she listens well now. still have a chewing problem, but that's our fault. she just needs to be watched closer and taught what is ok to chew on.Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had three. We have had her since she was a pup, and she was just always into everything. The worst part was she would go outside and come back in covered in mud. My OH just got tired of me always complaining about cleaning up after her.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, we have that problem too. the puppy digs and digs and digs outside and comes in all muddy. it's really bad when it's wet out. and when it snows, 2 dogs bring in a lot of snow that melts all over the floor! we have a dog door they just go in and out then they want. and they are small puppies so drag snow in on their bellies too. it wasn't a big deal with one dog, but wow do 2 dogs make a difference in size of the mess. as far as the digging goes, we are still hoping puppy will stop when she gets older. if not, i would guess DH will do the same thing. one thing we are trying right now, filling the holes the dog digs with her own poo. so far, we've have a clean puppy!Click to expand...

We have a doggie door too and that is what caused all the problem. She was a digger too and it just seems like all it has done lately is rain. She also broke the gate to the deck around the pool and walked out on the pool cover. It was new and she poked holes in it with her claws.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> oh my gosh do you have a full house mailcmm! that's a lot of animals to take care of. must keep you busy, how do you even find time to ttc,lol.

It's not to bad. Takes 1 hour twice daily to get everyone fed and gather eggs. Clean out stalls once a week. We are caterers so we don't work 9-5. Last week I worked 2 days and made what I would at a full time job. This week I work one day. We aren't rich but I rather be home with my kids.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Oh berdc... I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I have a dog that is awful. I complain about him all the time but would feel just like you if we got rid of him. Luckily I have a farm though and he can stay outside.
> 
> I actually have 3 dogs,3 cats, 2 rabbits,2 hamsters, 1 turtle, 1 hermit crab, 2 pigs, 2 goats, 2 horses, 2 cows and 40 chickens. We are getting 2 miniature donkeys next week and are starting our ark. Lol just kidding about the ark. Next year these numbers will double when they are start breeding. We let the kids name the animals. That was a mistake. Our rabbits have porn names. (coco sprinkles and bun bun foxy) the turtle is named flash. One of the hamsters is Thor the other is firework. The bad dog is manwich. Pigs are Elvira and Leroy brown. we have a rooster named monkey. Our cats are called cat and mouse and the 3rd one is all black so they named him 13. The hermit crab is called claw. And the goats are buttercup and daisy. lol and if this craziness doesn't put a smile on your face I don't know what will. Lol hang in there girl.

Wow! That is alot of animals to take care of. How do you ever remember all those crazy names?


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> It seems that most of our cycles are shorter now. I bet there is something to that and being more fertile.
> 
> Menb... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and good or bad know that we are here with you.
> 
> Colta... I can't believe I am in the tww. I am so excited nd have such hope. We have had a long year and this would be the perfect finish to it for us.
> 
> So praying for all of us to get our bfps and berdc needs some company.
> 
> Speaking of which... Berdc how are you feeling. With any luck I will be with you in 2 weeks. So excited.
> 
> Sorry I have been chatting much lately. I am doing good....thanks for asking. Waiting to see if morning sickness kicks in in the next week or two. I had to take the glucose test yesterday morning. I thought it was way to early, but doc said since it runs in the family better to be safe then sorry. They said they would test my sugar if it was 92 or lower I would get the drink and wait an hour. Bad news I came back at 94 not sure if I will just repeat again or if they just classify me as gestational diabetes. My boobs are still really sore and I can fill my ligaments starting to pull.
> 
> I have been so emotional for the past two days. My husband got rid of one of my dogs. I miss her so much and all I want to do is cry. I just know that if he would gave her more time she would have been a good dog. I just hope that family loves her as much as I do. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> oh, why did he give her away? what was she doing wrong? we have 2 dogs and had a heck of a time with our 2nd one when we got her. she had food aggression issues and being a puppy she chews and digs like mad! i have taken her to obedience classes with the slip collar training and it worked a miracle! she listens well now. still have a chewing problem, but that's our fault. she just needs to be watched closer and taught what is ok to chew on.Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had three. We have had her since she was a pup, and she was just always into everything. The worst part was she would go outside and come back in covered in mud. My OH just got tired of me always complaining about cleaning up after her.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, we have that problem too. the puppy digs and digs and digs outside and comes in all muddy. it's really bad when it's wet out. and when it snows, 2 dogs bring in a lot of snow that melts all over the floor! we have a dog door they just go in and out then they want. and they are small puppies so drag snow in on their bellies too. it wasn't a big deal with one dog, but wow do 2 dogs make a difference in size of the mess. as far as the digging goes, we are still hoping puppy will stop when she gets older. if not, i would guess DH will do the same thing. one thing we are trying right now, filling the holes the dog digs with her own poo. so far, we've have a clean puppy!Click to expand...
> 
> We have a doggie door too and that is what caused all the problem. She was a digger too and it just seems like all it has done lately is rain. She also broke the gate to the deck around the pool and walked out on the pool cover. It was new and she poked holes in it with her claws.Click to expand...

I have started locking them out when I notice they are muddy. We just put the cover over the door and then I go get them and give then a bath when they are done getting messy, then keep em inside. The puppy just chewed up our $80 baby gate last week. I was pissed. I asked out trainer about it and he said it's my fault that I shoulda been watching her better and she has too much access to the house. he told me to crate her at times i can't watch her. i felt bad doing this but she actually likes it. he said dogs that dig and chew alot are nervous and need a small space to calm down. he also told me i let her have to much access to the house. so, i put her in her crate for 20 minutes at a time when i'm busy and by god, she does like it! she calms down and when i let her out again she doesn't chew on everything. this trainer is awesome. wish i could afford to keep going, but it's expensive.


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Oh berdc... I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I have a dog that is awful. I complain about him all the time but would feel just like you if we got rid of him. Luckily I have a farm though and he can stay outside.
> 
> I actually have 3 dogs,3 cats, 2 rabbits,2 hamsters, 1 turtle, 1 hermit crab, 2 pigs, 2 goats, 2 horses, 2 cows and 40 chickens. We are getting 2 miniature donkeys next week and are starting our ark. Lol just kidding about the ark. Next year these numbers will double when they are start breeding. We let the kids name the animals. That was a mistake. Our rabbits have porn names. (coco sprinkles and bun bun foxy) the turtle is named flash. One of the hamsters is Thor the other is firework. The bad dog is manwich. Pigs are Elvira and Leroy brown. we have a rooster named monkey. Our cats are called cat and mouse and the 3rd one is all black so they named him 13. The hermit crab is called claw. And the goats are buttercup and daisy. lol and if this craziness doesn't put a smile on your face I don't know what will. Lol hang in there girl.
> 
> Wow! That is alot of animals to take care of. How do you ever remember all those crazy names?Click to expand...

How could I not. The kids spend so much time thinking them up. Lol they have a ceremony. I may worry if they want to smash champagne bottles up against the animals heads though. Each name is worst then the next. The funnier part... I grew up in Miami. I am not a country girl. I don't know how this happened. But I love it.

I am hoping that in the next 10 days I will be joining you. If we didn't catch this egg I will be amazed. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter my temps are all off. I don't sleep much. Last night I woke up and took my temp and reLized it was only midnight. Then I took it again at 5 at midnight is was close to my last high temp at 97.70 but at 5 had fallen to 97.39 my temp yesterday was 97.96 which was a big spike. There is a link to my chart in my signature. I don't understand the damn thing at all.

yeah, it's pretty important to take your temps at the same time everyday or you can't really have an accurate reading. what is says to do if you are early in taking your temp, add .1 degree for every half hour, and if you are late taking your temp, subtract .1 degree for every half hour. it also says to take your temp after at least 3 hours of sleep and right when you wake up. maybe you could set an alarm for a certain time really early every morning so it's the same time everyday? that is if you are a person that can fall asleep easily again. that being said, you still have 2 temps that are above your coverline so one more high temp tomorrow and ff should draw your coverline. i take my temps between 6 and 7 am every morning and always use the method above to adjust them to the 6 am time cause that's when i get up most mornings.


----------



## mailcmm

My problem is I maybe get 4 hours sleep each night and never straight. Charting may be impossible for me. But I am hoping that tomorrow will give me a clearer picture. Last night I didn't sleep but maybe 2 hours. I tried ambien once and I still didn't sleep. I just thought I did. Made phone calls and left the house. Now I just deal with it. Been like this as long as I can remember.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Oh berdc... I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I have a dog that is awful. I complain about him all the time but would feel just like you if we got rid of him. Luckily I have a farm though and he can stay outside.
> 
> I actually have 3 dogs,3 cats, 2 rabbits,2 hamsters, 1 turtle, 1 hermit crab, 2 pigs, 2 goats, 2 horses, 2 cows and 40 chickens. We are getting 2 miniature donkeys next week and are starting our ark. Lol just kidding about the ark. Next year these numbers will double when they are start breeding. We let the kids name the animals. That was a mistake. Our rabbits have porn names. (coco sprinkles and bun bun foxy) the turtle is named flash. One of the hamsters is Thor the other is firework. The bad dog is manwich. Pigs are Elvira and Leroy brown. we have a rooster named monkey. Our cats are called cat and mouse and the 3rd one is all black so they named him 13. The hermit crab is called claw. And the goats are buttercup and daisy. lol and if this craziness doesn't put a smile on your face I don't know what will. Lol hang in there girl.
> 
> Wow! That is alot of animals to take care of. How do you ever remember all those crazy names?Click to expand...
> 
> How could I not. The kids spend so much time thinking them up. Lol they have a ceremony. I may worry if they want to smash champagne bottles up against the animals heads though. Each name is worst then the next. The funnier part... I grew up in Miami. I am not a country girl. I don't know how this happened. But I love it.
> 
> I am hoping that in the next 10 days I will be joining you. If we didn't catch this egg I will be amazed. LolClick to expand...

I so hope you will be joining me!


----------



## mailcmm

I am ready for all the testing and waiting to be done. If I am not pregnant though I may stop the opks and charting and just dtd eod. This is all so stressful


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> My problem is I maybe get 4 hours sleep each night and never straight. Charting may be impossible for me. But I am hoping that tomorrow will give me a clearer picture. Last night I didn't sleep but maybe 2 hours. I tried ambien once and I still didn't sleep. I just thought I did. Made phone calls and left the house. Now I just deal with it. Been like this as long as I can remember.

oh wow, i can barely function if i get 6 hours sleep. i need my solid 8 or am cranky. DH has problems sleeping too. he just can't shut off from the day. he takes sleeping pills sometimes. he sleeps best with the tv on and on the couch cause thats how he slept growing up. (he didn't have his own room as a kid)


----------



## mailcmm

My problem is the same. I can't shut down. It's horrible.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> My problem is the same. I can't shut down. It's horrible.

have you tried writing down what's on your mind. making a to-do list or reminders could help keep it from cycling through your head all night.


----------



## mailcmm

I tried a journal. Didn't help.


----------



## moter98

hmmmm........how bout something repetitive. DH tries counting. i'd say drink a beer or two but that's probably not a good idea right now!


----------



## mailcmm

No I don't think beer would be the best choice right now either. Lol I am ok with it. I guess I just don't require that much sleep. And hey when I have a baby midnight feedings aren't a problem. Lol I won't lose any sleep.


----------



## BERDC99

Four hours of sleep a night......Oh My Gosh! I am sleeping 9-10 right now.


----------



## Twinkie210

Four hours of sleep! I don't function on less than 8! LOL. When I was pregnant I had insomnia and only slept 4 hours a night, it sucked! I was so tired, but it was like my mind wouldn't shut off... I don't know how you do it!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol I have been doing it for at least 20 years. Not tired either. 

So I am 3 dpo according to fertility friend. Charters please look. I am positive I od yesterday but my temps don't correspond. I am so worried something is off.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Lol I have been doing it for at least 20 years. Not tired either.
> 
> So I am 3 dpo according to fertility friend. Charters please look. I am positive I od yesterday but my temps don't correspond. I am so worried something is off.

I see the last few temps are open circles... did you take those at a different time? It could be off... that is why FF is giving you dashed lines, because your fertile CM and + OPKs don't correspond with the temp shift. I would say you probably O'd yesterday too.


----------



## television

af has gone not sure what the little out burst was all about it was after we:sex: so maybe just something to do with that so just waiting now to the big o hopefully sometime this wk :thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

My temps are taken anywhere from 4 to 6 am. I tried to change them by adding or subtracting .1 depending on when I took my temp but gave me the same result so I changed it all back. We will keep dtd eod for a week just to be sure. I think because I never get 3 consecutive hours of sleep they are all off.


----------



## mailcmm

Just to an opk and it's very positive. My chart is broken. I don't know what to do. I don't think I am actually ovulating. I think i keep gearing up to and just don't.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> My temps are taken anywhere from 4 to 6 am. I tried to change them by adding or subtracting .1 depending on when I took my temp but gave me the same result so I changed it all back. We will keep dtd eod for a week just to be sure. I think because I never get 3 consecutive hours of sleep they are all off.

That could be... some people say that they can't temp, maybe you are just one of them.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. But now it has frightened me. Loki have Ewcm when I wipe and a very positive opk. A chart that says I already ovulated and only 11 days til af. I am gonna say there is no way this is happening.


----------



## mailcmm

Gonna make a drs appointment.


----------



## Twinkie210

I thought your cycle length is really based on when you O, so if you O earlier you should expect AF earlier and if you O later you should expect her later...

Good Luck calling the Dr... maybe they can run some blood tests for you?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Lol I have been doing it for at least 20 years. Not tired either.
> 
> So I am 3 dpo according to fertility friend. Charters please look. I am positive I od yesterday but my temps don't correspond. I am so worried something is off.

i wouldn't go by your chart at this point. i think you should go by when you think you o'd.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> af has gone not sure what the little out burst was all about it was after we:sex: so maybe just something to do with that so just waiting now to the big o hopefully sometime this wk :thumbup:

this can happen sometimes if there is a little tear caused by BD. happened to me last month midcycle and I freaked out! hasn't happened since though. as long as it doesn't happen again, no worries, otherwise get checked out.


----------



## mailcmm

I thought I od yesterday and now today I have more Ewcm then yesterday a much darker opk and still have o pains. Maybe today is it. Maybe tomorrow am I will wake and get a nice temp spike and the spike on day 10 was just an odd temp. I may also look out the window and see my pigs flying. Who knows lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Yeah. But now it has frightened me. Loki have Ewcm when I wipe and a very positive opk. A chart that says I already ovulated and only 11 days til af. I am gonna say there is no way this is happening.

how many days has it been positive? my opk's are almost always positive 2-3 days in a row. last month i actually had a positive negative then positive again for 2 days. i think i geared up to o, but then it was delayed for some reason.


----------



## mailcmm

Today is day 3 and the darkest opk yet. I mean look at the thing.... lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0524.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mailcmm

here is the first one...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0514.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mailcmm

I added some fake temps to ff and it will change my ovulation if my temp spikes tomorrow and stays high for the next 2 days. All I can do is :sex: and :coffee:. lol 

So with my personal morning crisis underway.... How is everyone?

Television... So glad to hear that whatever that was is gone.
Moter and Twinkie... Still days to go before we see any real action. So hang in there. 
Berdc... How are you feeling today? Been thinking about you and hoping today will be a better day.
Colta and Menb... well? we are the 3 amigos this cycle so how's it coming?

So glad I have all of you to rant to. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Well if it goes negative tomorrow I wouldn't find that unusual. To have 3 days of + opks. Maybe wait and see what happens tomorrow. How long is your luteal phase?


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> Well if it goes negative tomorrow I wouldn't find that unusual. To have 3 days of + opks. Maybe wait and see what happens tomorrow. How long is your luteal phase?

No idea. Used to have a perfect 28 day cycle. Now everything is off. Was hoping charting would shed some light lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Well if it goes negative tomorrow I wouldn't find that unusual. To have 3 days of + opks. Maybe wait and see what happens tomorrow. How long is your luteal phase?
> 
> No idea. Used to have a perfect 28 day cycle. Now everything is off. Was hoping charting would shed some light lolClick to expand...

your luteal phase is the number of days past ovulation until you get AF. usually 12-16 days. if you have a short LP, 10 days or less, it makes implantation harder and known as a luteal phase defect. there are lots of things you can do naturally to lengthen your LP, or the Dr's can also help. yes, charting would help determine this. charting will also confirm that you O. but it's harder for you to go by your chart since you only get 4 hours of sleep and don't wake up at the same time everyday. my lp is between 12 and 14 days, they were shorter just after m/s and now have gotten a bit longer again, as well as my cycle length too. if you would get another day of + opk it couldn't hurt to ask a dr why. you are supposed to o 12-36 hours after a + opk. it usually takes 31 hours for me from the start of + opk to get a - opk. hope this helps!


----------



## BERDC99

I am doing better today. I am work up some tears just by thinking of my pup being gone. We have talked to the new owners and they say she is doing great. I just hope that to be true. I took a vaction day today and tomorrow. Was at Wal-Mart at 730 this morning trying to get soem Christmas shopping done. My son is 14 and he is so hard to buy for. I feel like I havent got him much because the things I have got are so expensive. Why cant they just stay little. It makes it so much easier to buy for them. I am going to go back out to the mall now and then to the store. I have white beans in the crock pot. I have been wanting them along with corn bread and fried potatoes. 

I have been having some pains for the past few days. Not cramps like AF, I believe these are ligamnets pulling cause I feel it when I walk and sneeze.


----------



## mailcmm

It does. Yesterday my opks were lighter then this one and I read at the manufactures site that if less then half the line is darker it is negative. So my tests before today may have been a bad indication. But that leaves the digital test. I did some research on that and it requires you to start testing on cycle day 5 so it can establish your personal lh level. Then it's says to only test using fmu. I got worried that I would miss my o that way and started testing in the afternoon as well. So my theory is that the digi wouldn't be positive until there was enough lh in my fmu to detect it and by testing later in the day when lh is naturally higher I may have messed it up. Or I geared up to o and didn't and am just now.


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> I am doing better today. I am work up some tears just by thinking of my pup being gone. We have talked to the new owners and they say she is doing great. I just hope that to be true. I took a vaction day today and tomorrow. Was at Wal-Mart at 730 this morning trying to get soem Christmas shopping done. My son is 14 and he is so hard to buy for. I feel like I havent got him much because the things I have got are so expensive. Why cant they just stay little. It makes it so much easier to buy for them. I am going to go back out to the mall now and then to the store. I have white beans in the crock pot. I have been wanting them along with corn bread and fried potatoes.
> 
> I have been having some pains for the past few days. Not cramps like AF, I believe these are ligamnets pulling cause I feel it when I walk and sneeze.

My son is only 8 but I know what you mean. He is a gymnast and I don't mean he goes to tumbling class. He is a member of the usga. He travels and competes regionally. He is still too young to go to nationals but there is a good chance next year. Anyway he wanted a mushroom for Christmas. It's a pommel horse trainer. Looks like a mushroom and sits on the floor. They cost $325. If I got it that would be all he got so I put it off for his birthday when he's ok getting one present. Why don't kids want action figures anymore. If I got my daughter a Barbie she would probably throw it at me. Lol I can't imagine how hard shopping for a teenager would be. Good luck to you.


----------



## moter98

that's what all mothers of older kids say! their kids only want what cost $100+! geez, how can they expect to get more than one present then? my nephew is 14 and if we ask him what he want for xmas it's always something like, an ipod touch or a video game console. what happened to "i want a new baseball glove"?


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL... I know what you guys mean. DS is 8 and he wants a Nintendo 3DS (he already has a DSi). Then the other day he tells me he wants and ipod touch!!! He isn't getting the ipod, which I feel bad about. He still believes in santa too, so I don't really want him to be disappointed, but I am already spending $350 on his other presents, so the ipod is out. Plus that $350 is only going to be like 6 or 7 presents anyway!


----------



## mailcmm

I know. I was always a quantity not quality girl myself. lol I wanted to open presents all day.

So I fished all my opks out of the trash. They are pretty much in the order I took them. Based on my test today I am going to say all the others are almost positive but not positive. Thoughts? #1 is the one from today (I spilled coffee on it as I was setting up for the picture. lol) 2-3 are from yesterday and saturday, and the rest are before that. The next 2 photos are the test from today prior to coffee and the one from saturday which was my first positive so I thought.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0527.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0524.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0514.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL... I know what you guys mean. DS is 8 and he wants a Nintendo 3DS (he already has a DSi). Then the other day he tells me he wants and ipod touch!!! He isn't getting the ipod, which I feel bad about. He still believes in santa too, so I don't really want him to be disappointed, but I am already spending $350 on his other presents, so the ipod is out. Plus that $350 is only going to be like 6 or 7 presents anyway!

My kids "still" believe in Santa too. When they got in the car one day after school they said Santa isn't real and I said he is real and the day you stop believing in Santa is the day he stops coming. My son screamed out I believe I believe. lol I almost wet my pants I was laughing so hard. Now he tells his friends that because they don't believe they get crappy presents.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh and the 3ds causes eye problems. I told my son that he couldnt get one until they fixed the problem. He says that's ok I just won't use the 3d setting. I said Well what is a 3ds with out the 3d. He says a ds and I said and you've got one so pick something else. lol He had no response.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I know. I was always a quantity not quality girl myself. lol I wanted to open presents all day.
> 
> So I fished all my opks out of the trash. They are pretty much in the order I took them. Based on my test today I am going to say all the others are almost positive but not positive. Thoughts? #1 is the one from today (I spilled coffee on it as I was setting up for the picture. lol) 2-3 are from yesterday and saturday, and the rest are before that. The next 2 photos are the test from today prior to coffee and the one from saturday which was my first positive so I thought.

i agree. i would ? on the 2 & 3. it's possible you geared up to O and it was delayed. that just happened to me last month. also, depending on your opk, some don't want you to use FMU because we always have LH in our system and you could get a false positive that way. read the instructions on the one you are using. just keep BD'ing. you are bound to catch that egg!


----------



## mailcmm

I concur. Lol Love using that word. Before today those test looked positive but as of today they don't. We are still dtd daily until the opk is completely negative. Bound to catch it if it can be caught.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I concur. Lol Love using that word. Before today those test looked positive but as of today they don't. We are still dtd daily until the opk is completely negative. Bound to catch it if it can be caught.

good luck! i've still got ways to go before that egg shows itself.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Oh and the 3ds causes eye problems. I told my son that he couldnt get one until they fixed the problem. He says that's ok I just won't use the 3d setting. I said Well what is a 3ds with out the 3d. He says a ds and I said and you've got one so pick something else. lol He had no response.

I have heard that they cause eye problems too, but I don't think DS will play it that long in 3D mode anyway (at least not for long periods of time). I heard that it is really hard to play in 3D mode. I am going to make sure and monitor his use though. He already wears glasses and for a long time had a lazy eye (so until he got that fixed he wouldn't have been able to see in 3D anyway!).


----------



## mailcmm

We are big gamers. Even I love video games. I am getting Zelda for Christmas lol. I just couldn't justify another ds when he has one and a psp and an iPod and a ps3, wii and Xbox. And though he has all those devices I only allow him 3 hours of game time per week.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> We are big gamers. Even I love video games. I am getting Zelda for Christmas lol. I just couldn't justify another ds when he has one and a psp and an iPod and a ps3, wii and Xbox. And though he has all those devices I only allow him 3 hours of game time per week.

Your house sounds like ours! We have all of those too! I try to keep DS off of the video games as much as I can, but I know he plays wayyy to many of them.


----------



## mailcmm

We instituted a rule that he gets 1 min for every min he reads outside of school. I haven't had to tell him to read once this year. But his gymnastics takes up a lot of his time. He goes 6 hours every week. Next year it will be 8. With homework, supper and bath time he doesn't really have a whole lot of free time. My daughter has no interest in tv or video games. Thank god.


----------



## mailcmm

So I changed those other opks to negative on my chart and my chart changed to say I haven't od yet. Hoping for a real high temp tomorrow. Fxd


----------



## television

Time is going so slow my cycles seem to take so long, god wish i was more patient ha ha


----------



## colta

television said:


> Time is going so slow my cycles seem to take so long, god wish i was more patient ha ha

I know how you feel! I just wish it was already at the end of the TWW so I could find out if this cycle is good or no. 
I still feel like I have such a long way to go before I even O, although I did wake up to very watery cm... so we're definitely going in the right direction. I just wish it was here and all the signs pointed to yes! This is your O date, so I knew when to BD.... argh, I hate all the waiting games! :xmas17:


----------



## Twinkie210

I feel you guys! I am still waiting for AF to leave. She will probably be around until atleast tomorrow :(


----------



## mailcmm

The tww is no joy ride. LOL just want to know. Temp went up again. 2 more and I will know if I ovulated. If that chart can be trusted at all. Opk this am was positive though. Took 4 yesterday got 2 positives and 2 negatives. Will test again this evening. They are all lighter then that first positive. Just want to be positive I am in the tww


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> The tww is no joy ride. LOL just want to know. Temp went up again. 2 more and I will know if I ovulated. If that chart can be trusted at all. Opk this am was positive though. Took 4 yesterday got 2 positives and 2 negatives. Will test again this evening. They are all lighter then that first positive. Just want to be positive I am in the tww

from your temps it looks like you O'd fri or sun. if you get a higher temp tomorrow and the next day like you did today then i would say you o'd sunday. those darn opk's can really mess with a person. they had me all confused going from a positive to negative then positive again last month. but my chart showed i o'd with first + opk. still confused about that!


----------



## moter98

the :witch: is on her way out of the building! she will be gone by noon, i predict. we can start the fun part soon, yay!!!! i'm only :sex: every other day this cycle. gonna really try to stick to that. can't say i won't panic when i get a + opk though and think i'm gonna miss the egg.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> the :witch: is on her way out of the building! she will be gone by noon, i predict. we can start the fun part soon, yay!!!! i'm only :sex: every other day this cycle. gonna really try to stick to that. can't say i won't panic when i get a + opk though and think i'm gonna miss the egg.

I think I am going to do EOD too. We have been killing ourselves BDing every day around O and it hasn't helped. Although I am sure I will second guess this decision around O time LOL.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I really think it was yesterday. I put in fake temps in ff and I need 2 more temps above 97.7 to get nice red crosshairs. So we shall see what happens. I was gonna just bed eod but panicked and we have been dtd daily since wednesday or Thursday lol. Gonna take another opk soon. Want to see it go negative. If we don't get it this month next month I am leaving it in gods hands. Would truly love a bfp at the end of next week though. Gonna start testing Friday of next week. That should be 10 dpo. Af is supposed to arrive 2 days after that. Not digging the possibility of a short luteal phase though. So glad af is departing for you. We all need bfps for Christmas.


----------



## mailcmm

So opk is negative. Still 2 lines but definitely lighter. And cm is creamy. I believe I have done all I can. Will dtd tonight to be safe and if my temp rises again tomorrow am we will go back to eod until I have red crosshairs.


----------



## BERDC99

I do not see how you girls get anything from FF. I think it is so confusing when I look at your charts. I say just DTD eod around the time you think you O. Sperm can live like 48 hours in a safe enviroment. I hope someone gets BFP this month so that I am not alone.


----------



## mailcmm

I am trying desperately! We will know soon though. I am pretty sure I am 1dpo


----------



## moter98

FF has been pretty good for me as far as showing a clear temp shift. it kindof puts my mind at ease that i am actually ovulating. i was worried i wasn't. my charts are below if you wanna see how mine turned out. 
mailcmm - yeah, i bet you o'd yesterday then. if you don't expect af till 2 days after next fri that would put you at a 13 day LP. that's in the normal range. mine are 12-14 days.
twinkie - we have been killing ourselves too dtd. it's getting to be too much and really no fun at all that way. i think i've been putting too much pressure on the whole thing and gonna try to be more laid back about this cycle. try is the keyword, lol!
berdc - how are you doing? still feeling well? i can't remember if i already posted all my morning sickness remedies. i had em all ready for DS#1 and never needed them. researched the crap out of it too, was so sure i was gonna get really sick.
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> FF has been pretty good for me as far as showing a clear temp shift. it kindof puts my mind at ease that i am actually ovulating. i was worried i wasn't. my charts are below if you wanna see how mine turned out.
> mailcmm - yeah, i bet you o'd yesterday then. if you don't expect af till 2 days after next fri that would put you at a 13 day LP. that's in the normal range. mine are 12-14 days.
> twinkie - we have been killing ourselves too dtd. it's getting to be too much and really no fun at all that way. i think i've been putting too much pressure on the whole thing and gonna try to be more laid back about this cycle. try is the keyword, lol!
> berdc - how are you doing? still feeling well? i can't remember if i already posted all my morning sickness remedies. i had em all ready for DS#1 and never needed them. researched the crap out of it too, was so sure i was gonna get really sick.
> My Ovulation Chart

Yes, you did post the ms remedies, but so far I have not had to use any. I have just been a little gaggy of the mornings but that is it.

I am getting ready to go to a nutriton class for gestational diebetes. I think it iis crazy that my sugar was 94 and I am now gd. I thought 90-100 is normal range but I guess not for my doctor. THIS SUCKS!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> FF has been pretty good for me as far as showing a clear temp shift. it kindof puts my mind at ease that i am actually ovulating. i was worried i wasn't. my charts are below if you wanna see how mine turned out.
> mailcmm - yeah, i bet you o'd yesterday then. if you don't expect af till 2 days after next fri that would put you at a 13 day LP. that's in the normal range. mine are 12-14 days.
> twinkie - we have been killing ourselves too dtd. it's getting to be too much and really no fun at all that way. i think i've been putting too much pressure on the whole thing and gonna try to be more laid back about this cycle. try is the keyword, lol!
> berdc - how are you doing? still feeling well? i can't remember if i already posted all my morning sickness remedies. i had em all ready for DS#1 and never needed them. researched the crap out of it too, was so sure i was gonna get really sick.
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Yes, you did post the ms remedies, but so far I have not had to use any. I have just been a little gaggy of the mornings but that is it.
> 
> I am getting ready to go to a nutriton class for gestational diebetes. I think it iis crazy that my sugar was 94 and I am now gd. I thought 90-100 is normal range but I guess not for my doctor. THIS SUCKS!Click to expand...

i thought this was only a concern 20 weeks and after? are they just being cautious because of family history? i had high blood pressure through my whole pregnancy. they kept telling me i was borderline preeclempsia. well, they had me so nervous everytime i went in, so i bought my own blood pressure monitor and kept a twice daily log and would bring that in to every appt. i was high, but never as high as when i went to the docs cause they had me so nervous! i never did reach the toxemia level but was close. they just made me do the accelerated delivery instead of natural to make sure i was ok. 
anyway, that was off topic. what are the concerns for GB? i had a friend that had it but only found out at her 20 week test where you gotta drink that glass of sugar basically.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> FF has been pretty good for me as far as showing a clear temp shift. it kindof puts my mind at ease that i am actually ovulating. i was worried i wasn't. my charts are below if you wanna see how mine turned out.
> mailcmm - yeah, i bet you o'd yesterday then. if you don't expect af till 2 days after next fri that would put you at a 13 day LP. that's in the normal range. mine are 12-14 days.
> twinkie - we have been killing ourselves too dtd. it's getting to be too much and really no fun at all that way. i think i've been putting too much pressure on the whole thing and gonna try to be more laid back about this cycle. try is the keyword, lol!
> berdc - how are you doing? still feeling well? i can't remember if i already posted all my morning sickness remedies. i had em all ready for DS#1 and never needed them. researched the crap out of it too, was so sure i was gonna get really sick.
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Yes, you did post the ms remedies, but so far I have not had to use any. I have just been a little gaggy of the mornings but that is it.
> 
> I am getting ready to go to a nutriton class for gestational diebetes. I think it iis crazy that my sugar was 94 and I am now gd. I thought 90-100 is normal range but I guess not for my doctor. THIS SUCKS!Click to expand...
> 
> i thought this was only a concern 20 weeks and after? are they just being cautious because of family history? i had high blood pressure through my whole pregnancy. they kept telling me i was borderline preeclempsia. well, they had me so nervous everytime i went in, so i bought my own blood pressure monitor and kept a twice daily log and would bring that in to every appt. i was high, but never as high as when i went to the docs cause they had me so nervous! i never did reach the toxemia level but was close. they just made me do the accelerated delivery instead of natural to make sure i was ok.
> anyway, that was off topic. what are the concerns for GB? i had a friend that had it but only found out at her 20 week test where you gotta drink that glass of sugar basically.Click to expand...

They said within the last year they have changed the guidelines for GD. My fastening blood sugar was only 94. They said over 92 is GD.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> FF has been pretty good for me as far as showing a clear temp shift. it kindof puts my mind at ease that i am actually ovulating. i was worried i wasn't. my charts are below if you wanna see how mine turned out.
> mailcmm - yeah, i bet you o'd yesterday then. if you don't expect af till 2 days after next fri that would put you at a 13 day LP. that's in the normal range. mine are 12-14 days.
> twinkie - we have been killing ourselves too dtd. it's getting to be too much and really no fun at all that way. i think i've been putting too much pressure on the whole thing and gonna try to be more laid back about this cycle. try is the keyword, lol!
> berdc - how are you doing? still feeling well? i can't remember if i already posted all my morning sickness remedies. i had em all ready for DS#1 and never needed them. researched the crap out of it too, was so sure i was gonna get really sick.
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Yes, you did post the ms remedies, but so far I have not had to use any. I have just been a little gaggy of the mornings but that is it.
> 
> I am getting ready to go to a nutriton class for gestational diebetes. I think it iis crazy that my sugar was 94 and I am now gd. I thought 90-100 is normal range but I guess not for my doctor. THIS SUCKS!Click to expand...
> 
> i thought this was only a concern 20 weeks and after? are they just being cautious because of family history? i had high blood pressure through my whole pregnancy. they kept telling me i was borderline preeclempsia. well, they had me so nervous everytime i went in, so i bought my own blood pressure monitor and kept a twice daily log and would bring that in to every appt. i was high, but never as high as when i went to the docs cause they had me so nervous! i never did reach the toxemia level but was close. they just made me do the accelerated delivery instead of natural to make sure i was ok.
> anyway, that was off topic. what are the concerns for GB? i had a friend that had it but only found out at her 20 week test where you gotta drink that glass of sugar basically.Click to expand...
> 
> They said within the last year they have changed the guidelines for GD. My fastening blood sugar was only 94. They said over 92 is GD.Click to expand...

 well, good luck to you. are they gonna make you do that longer 3 hour test? that one is supposed to be more conclusive. maybe this one was just a fluke thing?


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> FF has been pretty good for me as far as showing a clear temp shift. it kindof puts my mind at ease that i am actually ovulating. i was worried i wasn't. my charts are below if you wanna see how mine turned out.
> mailcmm - yeah, i bet you o'd yesterday then. if you don't expect af till 2 days after next fri that would put you at a 13 day LP. that's in the normal range. mine are 12-14 days.
> twinkie - we have been killing ourselves too dtd. it's getting to be too much and really no fun at all that way. i think i've been putting too much pressure on the whole thing and gonna try to be more laid back about this cycle. try is the keyword, lol!
> berdc - how are you doing? still feeling well? i can't remember if i already posted all my morning sickness remedies. i had em all ready for DS#1 and never needed them. researched the crap out of it too, was so sure i was gonna get really sick.
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Yes, you did post the ms remedies, but so far I have not had to use any. I have just been a little gaggy of the mornings but that is it.
> 
> I am getting ready to go to a nutriton class for gestational diebetes. I think it iis crazy that my sugar was 94 and I am now gd. I thought 90-100 is normal range but I guess not for my doctor. THIS SUCKS!Click to expand...


Um hello! Personal chef here. Lol looking for great low sugar recipes? I'm your girl. Sucks about the gestational diabetes though.


----------



## colta

Quick question... what is everyone using for OPK's? I've got the First Response Digital yes/no ones and I really don't like them. I hate to waste them and switch to another kind because of how much they were ($40 for 20 sticks and one reader - that can't be used again after a positive)... but I'm just not liking them. 
I think I prefer seeing the line, I don't know why, but it just seems to make more sense. :shrug: It's not really impacting how me and DH are BD'ing.... we're DTD every other day and an extra day or two around when I think I may O... but still. 

And Berdc - hope everything goes well, make sure to take care of yourself and bubs!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Quick question... what is everyone using for OPK's? I've got the First Response Digital yes/no ones and I really don't like them. I hate to waste them and switch to another kind because of how much they were ($40 for 20 sticks and one reader - that can't be used again after a positive)... but I'm just not liking them.
> I think I prefer seeing the line, I don't know why, but it just seems to make more sense. :shrug: It's not really impacting how me and DH are BD'ing.... we're DTD every other day and an extra day or two around when I think I may O... but still.
> 
> And Berdc - hope everything goes well, make sure to take care of yourself and bubs!

i use the clearblue digital smiley face ones. it usually lasts me 2 months. you can use any leftover sticks the next month. amazon has them for $31 for a 20 pack right now. sometimes you can get them for 15% off of that when they have the subsribe and save option available. i just buy them and cancel my subscription right away to get the lower price. when you pull the stick out, you can read the 2 lines. the instructions say not to, but i do anyways. they aren't the same as the ones where you just read the lines. they detect some other hormone too i guess. but the line is always dark when i get the smiley and light the rest of the time. note though that the dark line isn't always as dark as the other line when i get the smiley.


----------



## mailcmm

colta said:


> Quick question... what is everyone using for OPK's? I've got the First Response Digital yes/no ones and I really don't like them. I hate to waste them and switch to another kind because of how much they were ($40 for 20 sticks and one reader - that can't be used again after a positive)... but I'm just not liking them.
> I think I prefer seeing the line, I don't know why, but it just seems to make more sense. :shrug: It's not really impacting how me and DH are BD'ing.... we're DTD every other day and an extra day or two around when I think I may O... but still.
> 
> And Berdc - hope everything goes well, make sure to take care of yourself and bubs!

I used that damn test and hated it. Will never ever buy it again. I use the answer strips.nthey are twenty for under 20 bucks. They are ok but hard to read


----------



## Twinkie210

I have used the walgreens brand OPK strips (20 for about $20) and the clear blue digi. I really like the digi tests, because there is no guess work, but the strips are OK, if you don't want to spend the money on the digi. Plus the smiley face is always fun to see!


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. I'm off to a terrible start. Was up all night. Threw up this am. My temp dipped. Ff has me 5 dpo with dashed crosshairs and I have Ewcm. None of these ar a good sign. Well the throwing up bit is if I wasn't really really stressed due to possibly going back to court with my ex over custody. I am really sad today. Well off to see my sons Xmas play and work.


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry I hope you day gets better! You could still be waiting to O, while each person is different your temps are kind of low for post O temps. You are still BDing right?


----------



## mailcmm

Yes we are. But I am on cycle day 14 unless my cycle went back to a 28 day cycle? I don't know. We are just gonna bed eod until a positive hpt or af. I know my chart isn't accurate either because I don't sleep. So we'll see what happens but I am no longer hopeful that this will be our month.


----------



## moter98

Sorry you're having a rough morning mailcmm! Hope it all works out well. As for your chart I think in your case it will be hard to tell o from it because you don't sleep much. You did have your opk go negative so I would guess you o'd Sunday or Monday I can't remember which day your opk went negative. This whole trying to pinpoint o is confusing! Just keep bd and try to relax. Being relaxed about it seems to be how lots of women get pregnant after trying so long. Don't ask me how though cause I haven't figured that out myself!


----------



## moter98

This probably doesn't make much of a difference but I'm trying to figure out if I'm on cd6 or cd7. AF started with one day of very very light spotting. I lcounted that as cd1 but FF counted the next day as cd1. Any thoughts?


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. It's kinda hard to stress about ttc when dealing with my ex. I just want it to be 3 so I can see my kids again. My sons Xmas play was awesome and he sang his song so nice.


----------



## mailcmm

Wish I could help but i have clearly failed charting for the month. Lol I did use your tip to add .1 to my temps for every half hour I was off. If that is correct and Twinkie saying my post o temps are low is an indicator and that my cycle is back to 28 days I may actually still have od on Monday fx but will still bed just in case. You can view my updated chart. I wrote down all my old info just in case.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> This probably doesn't make much of a difference but I'm trying to figure out if I'm on cd6 or cd7. AF started with one day of very very light spotting. I lcounted that as cd1 but FF counted the next day as cd1. Any thoughts?

Is it normal for AF to start of really light? I start off with two or three light days (heavy enough to need to use something, but not even heavy enough to fill a whole pad in one day!) then I get a heavy couple days then back to two or three light days. But this is normal for me so I could the first light day as CD1. If it is not normal for you, then I would not count the first day. Plus everyone who I have seen says not to count the days where it is just spotting, although it is tough to differeniate a light flow and spotting sometimes!.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Wish I could help but i have clearly failed charting for the month. Lol I did use your tip to add .1 to my temps for every half hour I was off. If that is correct and Twinkie saying my post o temps are low is an indicator and that my cycle is back to 28 days I may actually still have od on Monday fx but will still bed just in case. You can view my updated chart. I wrote down all my old info just in case.

yep, with the time adjustments it looks like you o'd mon as long as your temps stay up tomorrow. that would be a clear temp shift. my chart didn't have a big temp shift last month either but it was a clear shift between the two phases. that high temp on sat you would just ignore as 1 high temp in the first phase is pretty normal. it can be due to so many things like fitful sleep, drinking, more blankets etc. 
i had a pretty high temp yesterday myself. i think it could be my thermometer though. i was using a cheapo bbt thermometer and i think it isn't very accurate. it's been acting weird making all these long beeps and shutting off in the middle of temping. i've also been getting some really high numbers, like in the 99's! so then i used my son's regular thermometer to compare and that one was 97.6. now i'm not even sure how accurate my last chart was because that thermomter was so off. even today it gave me 3 different temps while my sons therm gave me the same reading everytime. 97.5 i'm gonna use that one until i can get a better bbt one. i think that if i don't get a bfp after this month i'm gonna call the dr and insist they see me. that would put me at 9 cycles ttc, 7 since loss. with using opk's and temping and bd'ing at the right times you would think there must be a reason we're not getting a bfp. i'm hoping the eod bd will make the difference and we will never have to go to the dr for that, but come on, i am losing my patience here. where is that elusive bfp already??


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> This probably doesn't make much of a difference but I'm trying to figure out if I'm on cd6 or cd7. AF started with one day of very very light spotting. I lcounted that as cd1 but FF counted the next day as cd1. Any thoughts?
> 
> Is it normal for AF to start of really light? I start off with two or three light days (heavy enough to need to use something, but not even heavy enough to fill a whole pad in one day!) then I get a heavy couple days then back to two or three light days. But this is normal for me so I could the first light day as CD1. If it is not normal for you, then I would not count the first day. Plus everyone who I have seen says not to count the days where it is just spotting, although it is tough to differeniate a light flow and spotting sometimes!.Click to expand...

i would say it's normal since it's always been that way for you. if you would go from say really light to really heavy AF then that might not be normal. that would be if it stayed that way, just one AF that's different isn't cause for concern. i asked google, lol! i don't know if the spotting is normal for me or not cause i never paid attention before these last couple months.it was only there when i checked my CM so not much at all. the rest of AF was like always .i've just been checking now to see if it came or maybe i could have my bfp. i'm gonna just count the next day as cd1 like FF says.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Wish I could help but i have clearly failed charting for the month. Lol I did use your tip to add .1 to my temps for every half hour I was off. If that is correct and Twinkie saying my post o temps are low is an indicator and that my cycle is back to 28 days I may actually still have od on Monday fx but will still bed just in case. You can view my updated chart. I wrote down all my old info just in case.
> 
> yep, with the time adjustments it looks like you o'd mon as long as your temps stay up tomorrow. that would be a clear temp shift. my chart didn't have a big temp shift last month either but it was a clear shift between the two phases. that high temp on sat you would just ignore as 1 high temp in the first phase is pretty normal. it can be due to so many things like fitful sleep, drinking, more blankets etc.
> i had a pretty high temp yesterday myself. i think it could be my thermometer though. i was using a cheapo bbt thermometer and i think it isn't very accurate. it's been acting weird making all these long beeps and shutting off in the middle of temping. i've also been getting some really high numbers, like in the 99's! so then i used my son's regular thermometer to compare and that one was 97.6. now i'm not even sure how accurate my last chart was because that thermomter was so off. even today it gave me 3 different temps while my sons therm gave me the same reading everytime. 97.5 i'm gonna use that one until i can get a better bbt one. i think that if i don't get a bfp after this month i'm gonna call the dr and insist they see me. that would put me at 9 cycles ttc, 7 since loss. with using opk's and temping and bd'ing at the right times you would think there must be a reason we're not getting a bfp. i'm hoping the eod bd will make the difference and we will never have to go to the dr for that, but come on, i am losing my patience here. where is that elusive bfp already??Click to expand...

I really hope you get it. I have only been trying...this month makes 5 and in that 5 had a chemical and a mc. So we only tried 4 out of 5 and actually conceived so I can't imagine what it's like to be at it for 9 months. Definitely go to the dr. I did some research on charting with insomnia. I can take my temp every morning at 6am as long as I don't get up to use the restroom or anything before then. If I really have to pee I will just adjust the temp and log it. If we don't catch this month I will scream. Lol this is so much work.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Wish I could help but i have clearly failed charting for the month. Lol I did use your tip to add .1 to my temps for every half hour I was off. If that is correct and Twinkie saying my post o temps are low is an indicator and that my cycle is back to 28 days I may actually still have od on Monday fx but will still bed just in case. You can view my updated chart. I wrote down all my old info just in case.
> 
> yep, with the time adjustments it looks like you o'd mon as long as your temps stay up tomorrow. that would be a clear temp shift. my chart didn't have a big temp shift last month either but it was a clear shift between the two phases. that high temp on sat you would just ignore as 1 high temp in the first phase is pretty normal. it can be due to so many things like fitful sleep, drinking, more blankets etc.
> i had a pretty high temp yesterday myself. i think it could be my thermometer though. i was using a cheapo bbt thermometer and i think it isn't very accurate. it's been acting weird making all these long beeps and shutting off in the middle of temping. i've also been getting some really high numbers, like in the 99's! so then i used my son's regular thermometer to compare and that one was 97.6. now i'm not even sure how accurate my last chart was because that thermomter was so off. even today it gave me 3 different temps while my sons therm gave me the same reading everytime. 97.5 i'm gonna use that one until i can get a better bbt one. i think that if i don't get a bfp after this month i'm gonna call the dr and insist they see me. that would put me at 9 cycles ttc, 7 since loss. with using opk's and temping and bd'ing at the right times you would think there must be a reason we're not getting a bfp. i'm hoping the eod bd will make the difference and we will never have to go to the dr for that, but come on, i am losing my patience here. where is that elusive bfp already??Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope you get it. I have only been trying...this month makes 5 and in that 5 had a chemical and a mc. So we only tried 4 out of 5 and actually conceived so I can't imagine what it's like to be at it for 9 months. Definitely go to the dr. I did some research on charting with insomnia. I can take my temp every morning at 6am as long as I don't get up to use the restroom or anything before then. If I really have to pee I will just adjust the temp and log it. If we don't catch this month I will scream. Lol this is so much work.Click to expand...

it will actually be a bit over 7 months ttc in jan. i've had shorter cycles so i'm on my 8th cycle right now. i'm surprised myself it's taking so long cause we got pregnant right away with ds and my chemical. i'm wondering if maybe the chemical messed up my hormones. i'm still really hopeful for a bfp in 2011 though! i'm pretty sure i'm o'ing as my chart, opk's, cm and cervical position are all doing what they're supposed to. putting all my hopes on the eod bd. that's the last thing i can think of why we wouldn't be getting a bfp.
yes, this is way too much work! this is supposed to be fun and exciting time. it must all be for a reason right? i know i have a much deeper appreciation for pregnancy now. it really is a miracle. as for temping, i do get up but walk right to my therm and take my temp then. i think 6am will work for you. one thing i found that altered my temps just a bit was if i would lay in bed awake for more than 20 minutes before taking my temp. (i don't like to get up before alarm goes off cause i will not fall back asleep) even then, it was only by .1 or the highest .2 i just made a note that i was awake for awhile that time. now i will just get up and temp early and use that formula to adjust the for the time difference.


----------



## mailcmm

I usually wake at 4 or six depending on when I fall asleep. I sleep in 2 parts... 12-2 and 4-6 or 10-12 and 2-4 just depends on if we go to bed early or not. So I never get 3 consecutive hours and most mornings I lay in bed for 2 hours. We always get up at 6 to get kids off to school and tend the farm. You can post a link to your chart in your signature the same way you did the ticker. Just paste the text below the text for the ticker. I took 2 opks today and both were negative. So I guess this is it. Will still test just to make sure. hopefully temp does what it should. I still believe I od sun or Monday.


----------



## moter98

i bet you did o sun or mon. temping at 6 everyday should work since you do the same thing pretty much everyday at that time. you should still see a clear increase in temp after o, i would think. update in the morning with your temp! also, i'm finding cervical position could be a good indicator of O. i'll get my ff chart in my signature. thanks!


----------



## mailcmm

I've been trying that and I am not sure what to look for. Lol I am getting a better read on the cm bit though.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I've been trying that and I am not sure what to look for. Lol I am getting a better read on the cm bit though.

it will be low and hard when you are not fertile. feel like the tip of your nose. it will high and softer and open at o. hard to reach. it will feel soft like your lips.


----------



## mailcmm

I don't think I can reach it lol. That's more of the problem lol.


----------



## BERDC99

Well girls it is only 7:30 and I am headed to bed. I hope you girls have a wonderful evening.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Quick question... what is everyone using for OPK's? I've got the First Response Digital yes/no ones and I really don't like them. I hate to waste them and switch to another kind because of how much they were ($40 for 20 sticks and one reader - that can't be used again after a positive)... but I'm just not liking them.
> I think I prefer seeing the line, I don't know why, but it just seems to make more sense. :shrug: It's not really impacting how me and DH are BD'ing.... we're DTD every other day and an extra day or two around when I think I may O... but still.
> 
> And Berdc - hope everything goes well, make sure to take care of yourself and bubs![/QUOTE
> 
> If you dont get your BFP this cycle check out earlypregnancytest.com. They have opks and pregnancy strips for like 60 cents a piece. I ordered and got mine in like two days. There pregnancy test are 10 miu ( or whatever) and it what I got my first BFP on. It was faint but was there.
> 
> Here is the site and some of the combo packshttps://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/midstreamtes.html


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I don't think I can reach it lol. That's more of the problem lol.

oh haha! that's a good thing. that's means you are at your most fertile. it should be easy to reach when you are at your non fertile times


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... How are you feeling? How was diabetes class? Thanks for the testing info. That's a great deal. I can start testing in a week hopefully. 

Moter... I just am cluess. I have checked all month thinking I would feel a change but I wouldn't trust my diagnosis. Lol


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> I do not see how you girls get anything from FF. I think it is so confusing when I look at your charts. I say just DTD eod around the time you think you O. Sperm can live like 48 hours in a safe enviroment. I hope someone gets BFP this month so that I am not alone.

That has been our strategy and it 'worked' twice now. Just gotta get it to stick!! We DTD the day before O (on accident-hadn't made the decision to try for this cycle at that point). Since I noticed that I O'd the day after that, we DTD that night and two days after that. We honestly can't get in more than this. Whew! You ladies are so good DTD eod.


----------



## mailcmm

So how is everybody else doing? Y'all have been quiet today. Lol


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> So how is everybody else doing? Y'all have been quiet today. Lol

Busy, busy, busy! Administrators want more and more outta us teachers! GEESH! All this paperwork to keep up with. I just achieved National Board Certification last month so I'm no stranger to hard work and papers, but man, I can't even see straight!!!

In the TWW...hoping for good news soon. Honestly aren't thinking about it much during the day cuz I'm SO busy. I only think about how long the wait is when we finally get home around 7. 

Honestly, excited about possibility of being successful again, but TERRIFIED of being successful again. What if we MC again? :shrug:


----------



## colta

Well... me and DH have been busy! :sex:

I randomly had some EWCM today, still no positive on the OPK, but whatev's. We BD'd all the same and I'm feeling really really good about this month! I hope my feelings are for a good reason, but I just can't help but feel great. 

Hope all you other ladies are feeling just as good as me. :happydance:


----------



## television

Morning all well we've been:sex: but still no positive opt so still waiting on that but im just going with the flow this month i dont want to be weeing on sticks all the time it sends me mad :loopy:


----------



## mailcmm

So my temp finally went up. 98.08:happydance:. I od Monday. So happy


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So my temp finally went up. 98.08:happydance:. I od Monday. So happy

all right! this could be your sticky. :flower:


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so. I really want another baby. Hopefully we all get our sticky bean


----------



## mailcmm

menb said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> So how is everybody else doing? Y'all have been quiet today. Lol
> 
> Busy, busy, busy! Administrators want more and more outta us teachers! GEESH! All this paperwork to keep up with. I just achieved National Board Certification last month so I'm no stranger to hard work and papers, but man, I can't even see straight!!!
> 
> In the TWW...hoping for good news soon. Honestly aren't thinking about it much during the day cuz I'm SO busy. I only think about how long the wait is when we finally get home around 7.
> 
> Honestly, excited about possibility of being successful again, but TERRIFIED of being successful again. What if we MC again? :shrug:Click to expand...

We are both in the tww. I want to test so bad but know 3 dpo is too soon. I know how you feel about mc again. Scares me to bits. I am just trying to focus on getting pregnant know and will focus on keeping my bean when we get there.


----------



## moter98

could time go by any slower? geez, it feels like i have forever to go yet before o. cd7 and time is just creeping by. can't wait for the TWW! that's always more fun, with the anticipation and all.


----------



## BERDC99

I wish the days would hurry up too. I have my second u/s in 12 days and 14 hours.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I wish the days would hurry up too. I have my second u/s in 12 days and 14 hours.

oh, exciting! yep, you win. i would be way more antsy for that.


----------



## mailcmm

I can't wait for more pictures. I am so excited for you. Maybe by then I will be prego with you.


----------



## menb

Evening ladies,

Just getting home from school. We had our Holiday party today and it was my first alcoholic decline of the season. Hopefully many more of those to come!!!


----------



## mailcmm

I miss wine. It has been so long. Lol


----------



## moter98

came home from work and couldn't figure out why there was this white poofy stuff all over the floor. so i walk farther into the room and lo and behold, my leather chair is chewed up! not a good day. bad puppy.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> came home from work and couldn't figure out why there was this white poofy stuff all over the floor. so i walk farther into the room and lo and behold, my leather chair is chewed up! not a good day. bad puppy.

OMG I would die!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> came home from work and couldn't figure out why there was this white poofy stuff all over the floor. so i walk farther into the room and lo and behold, my leather chair is chewed up! not a good day. bad puppy.
> 
> OMG I would die!Click to expand...

last week she chewed up one of the wood boards on our stairs and a piece of the carpet. i thought she just needed more chew toys so gave her 2 bones and 3 chew toys. obviously that's not it. with an 18 month old i simply don't have the time or energy to properly train her as to what she can and cannot chew. i think she will end up the same fate as yours. it's gonna sound really terrible, but i can't say i would miss her all that much. we got her to keep our baby peanut (first dog) company. she has been nothing but problems since we got her. i broke my own rule and didn't get her from a breeder. huge mistake. if i didn't have a young one to run after all day i could train her to be a great dog. anyone want a puppy, lol!


----------



## mailcmm

Wow that sucks. Sorry you had to come home to that. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... How goes it? How are you feeling?


----------



## menb

Ahh!! That is the worst! We are getting a puppy Choco lab this summer, but for now we only have a cat. The worst he does is vomit cat vomit on our new furniture. Urgh!!! The little people we love!


----------



## mailcmm

I have a puppy that we took off a neighbor after he got shot by another neighbor...remember we live in the country. Anyway Cooper is less then a year and weighs 85lbs. He chews up pillows. I buy him dollar store pillows to eat. It keeps him off our good ones. Until they are destroyed I restuff and duct tape.


----------



## moter98

lol, we've had our decorative pillows chewed too. this however, is a deal breaker. we are spending money left and right replacing chewed pillows, toys, carpet, wood and now leather chair. enough is enough. we took on too much getting a puppy right now. she will have to be given away. our little Peanut will probably be sad, but we will have the neighbors dogs come over and play more!


----------



## mailcmm

I cant imagine how hard it will be for us with a baby and a farm


----------



## television

Another day is here, went to watch my little mans school play last night he was great makes a very proud mummy :happydance: going to do opt later today after ive held my bladder for few hrs see if anything is happening hopefully ill catch the egg:thumbup:


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Berdc... How goes it? How are you feeling?

I am feeling pretty good. No ms yet. I hope that I am lucky enough not to ever get it. i can hardly wait for the 28th to see my little beans heartbeat. I will feel so much at ease then. 

How are you feeling? When are you going to start testing?


----------



## mailcmm

I feel ok. Still nauseated from time to time but still stressed about ex and custody situation. Stress makes me nauseous too. Lol I have been crampy and tired. Slept for 6 hours last night. I am also craving steak. All I want is red meat and it better be rare. Gonna start testing at 9dpo. I got my bfp at 9dpo last time. Fx and praying. I want that bfp so bad.


----------



## moter98

berdc - how far along are you now?

mail - hope the day gets better for you! hey, maybe feeling like crap is a good sign. glad to hear you got some good rest last night. 

after sleeping on it, i've decided i just can't get rid of my puppy. she's been looking at me with those big puppy dog eyes. so i found this indoor pet barrier system online and will try that. 
still waiting to O. most likely early next week.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> berdc - how far along are you now?
> 
> mail - hope the day gets better for you! hey, maybe feeling like crap is a good sign. glad to hear you got some good rest last night.
> 
> after sleeping on it, i've decided i just can't get rid of my puppy. she's been looking at me with those big puppy dog eyes. so i found this indoor pet barrier system online and will try that.
> still waiting to O. most likely early next week.

I am almost 6 weeks.


----------



## Twinkie210

CD 9... come on days go faster! I think me and DH are going to start BDing tonight! I think I will wait until at least tomorrow to start the OPKs, since I O'd on CD18 last month even starting on CD10 will probably be a waste! Plus I haven't talked to DH, but I really think we will just dtd EOD this month.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie and Moter... Your cycles are moving entirely too slow. Lol waiting not so patiently for y'all to o. 

Berdc... I can't believe you are already 6 weeks. That's awesome.

Menb and television... Are y'all in the tww? When do you start to test?


----------



## mailcmm

You know what I just realized... Where's colta? 

Colta... How's it going girl?


----------



## colta

Well things are going pretty good for me so far. Still waiting to O I think... I dunno, I've kinda given up on the whole OPK thing and am just going based on my temps.... which went up today, so who knows? :shrug:

I've had lots of EWCM for the past few days, so I'm taking that as a good sign... me and DH have been BD'ing lots so I'm not too worried about missing the egg. So yeah... that's where I'm at, still waiting to O (I think) and then yay!


----------



## colta

Well... I think I may have got my positive OPK!!

The little digital reader didn't say yes, but when I popped the little test stick out it had an extremely dark pink line on it and none of my other test sticks have had that...
I did a bit of research and found that when others got a positive, their test sticks had a dark pink line too... so fingers crossed for me! Me and DH are going to BD tonight and tomorrow and hope for the best.... not too sure though, because we didn't get to BD yesterday (although we did the day before)... so I guess we'll see... I'm going to keep charting so I know for sure.


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck!! Hope this is your o and the beginning of your bfp!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well... I think I may have got my positive OPK!!
> 
> The little digital reader didn't say yes, but when I popped the little test stick out it had an extremely dark pink line on it and none of my other test sticks have had that...
> I did a bit of research and found that when others got a positive, their test sticks had a dark pink line too... so fingers crossed for me! Me and DH are going to BD tonight and tomorrow and hope for the best.... not too sure though, because we didn't get to BD yesterday (although we did the day before)... so I guess we'll see... I'm going to keep charting so I know for sure.

i bet that means O. my CB digi's are the same way. you BD enough so you are covered. keep us updated on your temps!


----------



## menb

Hey ladies,

Back from the 2nd holiday party of the year. Had another opportunity to decline the alcohol. Was so tempting-we made yummy margaritas! 

Yep, in the TWW! So, waiting. Will probably test next Friday since that's my last day of school before break. Don't really know when AF is really due cuz of the crazy 'after MC cycle'. 

Well, dog tired--talk to yall in the am--well later in the am. :)


----------



## colta

Well... had another temp rise today.... so I'm willing to bet that I've had or am about to Ov! Yay!!! 
I'm really feeling good about this cycle. We BD'd plenty, no performance issues and I've felt way more relaxed than last time, which I think was a big part in everything... 

But yeah, no... I feel like this just might be it! :shrug:


----------



## mailcmm

I hope it's it for all of us.


----------



## moter98

went out with the girls last night and had a blast! i did have one beer, but i'm not in the TWW yet so i said what the heck. DS is at MIL's until tomorrow so I've had time to do everything i can't do when he's here. got my xmas shopping done, went to a quiet restaurant and now i'm gonna wrap presents from santa. DH is not happy about the EOD BD. he is upset with me right now. (he is a very high energy guy in that dept) hopefully he'll be over it by tomorrow or we will miss a critical time of my cycle. i need a bfp very soon! can't believe i am fighting with DH over trying to get pregnant.:growlmad:


----------



## mailcmm

That stinks. I am sure y'all will make up soon. So jealous about the beer. Lol if af shows up I am so having at least a bottle of wine. Lol. While ttc I do what i can't do during pregnancy during afs visit. Well I had a long day and am super tired. May be turning in in the next few minutes. Looking forward to sleep and am pretty sure tonight I will get some.


----------



## Twinkie210

CD10 and I have soooo much EWCM! Me and DH BD'd last night, so I want to give him the night off, but when I see EWCM, I feel like I might be wasting a chance to get pregnant! Who knew making babies was so confusing!


----------



## moter98

haha, yeah he's already getting over it. he's just mad he has to wait 2 days. he is adamant there's nothing wrong with his swimmers. i'm thinking i shouldn't have told him we were gonna bd eod. i may have inadvertently insulted his masculinity. he's probably right, but i just think we gotta try something different this time. ah well. i see no signs of approaching O. i'd guess i'm a few days away yet from even a + opk. (my lines are super light)

twinkie - that's great! looks like your TWW is coming very soon.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> haha, yeah he's already getting over it. he's just mad he has to wait 2 days. he is adamant there's nothing wrong with his swimmers. i'm thinking i shouldn't have told him we were gonna bd eod. i may have inadvertently insulted his masculinity. he's probably right, but i just think we gotta try something different this time. ah well. i see no signs of approaching O. i'd guess i'm a few days away yet from even a + opk. (my lines are super light)
> 
> twinkie - that's great! looks like your TWW is coming very soon.

Well I don't know how soon I'll be in the TWW, because I think it is just the soy that gives me extra CM, but I am not complaining. I did an OPK and it was -, so I'm giving DH the night off since we dtd last night.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> haha, yeah he's already getting over it. he's just mad he has to wait 2 days. he is adamant there's nothing wrong with his swimmers. i'm thinking i shouldn't have told him we were gonna bd eod. i may have inadvertently insulted his masculinity. he's probably right, but i just think we gotta try something different this time. ah well. i see no signs of approaching O. i'd guess i'm a few days away yet from even a + opk. (my lines are super light)
> 
> twinkie - that's great! looks like your TWW is coming very soon.
> 
> Well I don't know how soon I'll be in the TWW, because I think it is just the soy that gives me extra CM, but I am not complaining. I did an OPK and it was -, so I'm giving DH the night off since we dtd last night.Click to expand...

oh, didn't know that about soy. it's taking forever for the TWW isn't it? at least the holidays are coming up for a distraction from all this TTC business.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> haha, yeah he's already getting over it. he's just mad he has to wait 2 days. he is adamant there's nothing wrong with his swimmers. i'm thinking i shouldn't have told him we were gonna bd eod. i may have inadvertently insulted his masculinity. he's probably right, but i just think we gotta try something different this time. ah well. i see no signs of approaching O. i'd guess i'm a few days away yet from even a + opk. (my lines are super light)
> 
> twinkie - that's great! looks like your TWW is coming very soon.
> 
> Well I don't know how soon I'll be in the TWW, because I think it is just the soy that gives me extra CM, but I am not complaining. I did an OPK and it was -, so I'm giving DH the night off since we dtd last night.Click to expand...
> 
> oh, didn't know that about soy. it's taking forever for the TWW isn't it? at least the holidays are coming up for a distraction from all this TTC business.Click to expand...

Yup, I feel like no matter what part of my cycle I am in I am waiting forever! LOL. I didn't realize soy can give you more CM either, until last month, when I had 4 or 5 days of fertile CM! I was getting so frustrated because I had all this CM and no + OPK, so this month I am prepared for the waiting.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> haha, yeah he's already getting over it. he's just mad he has to wait 2 days. he is adamant there's nothing wrong with his swimmers. i'm thinking i shouldn't have told him we were gonna bd eod. i may have inadvertently insulted his masculinity. he's probably right, but i just think we gotta try something different this time. ah well. i see no signs of approaching O. i'd guess i'm a few days away yet from even a + opk. (my lines are super light)
> 
> twinkie - that's great! looks like your TWW is coming very soon.
> 
> Well I don't know how soon I'll be in the TWW, because I think it is just the soy that gives me extra CM, but I am not complaining. I did an OPK and it was -, so I'm giving DH the night off since we dtd last night.Click to expand...
> 
> oh, didn't know that about soy. it's taking forever for the TWW isn't it? at least the holidays are coming up for a distraction from all this TTC business.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I feel like no matter what part of my cycle I am in I am waiting forever! LOL. I didn't realize soy can give you more CM either, until last month, when I had 4 or 5 days of fertile CM! I was getting so frustrated because I had all this CM and no + OPK, so this month I am prepared for the waiting.Click to expand...

the first part seems longer for me. i am always filled with so much hope in the TWW and i know exactly how long it will be so it seems to go a bit faster. it seems my cycles are getting longer too. it was 4 days longer last month and this month i seem to be a bit behind as far as O signs too. maybe my cycles are just now getting more regulated


----------



## mailcmm

I hope you both o soon. Totally ready for everyone to be in the tww. 6dpo for me. Want to test soooooo bad. Lol I know it will not show anything though. I still have some opks and may pops just to get it out of my system. Gonna start testing on Wednesday. can barely wait. Trying not too symptom spot. Really want my bfp but so worried I am not going to get it. Guess we will find out if af doesn't show up in 8 days.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I hope you both o soon. Totally ready for everyone to be in the tww. 6dpo for me. Want to test soooooo bad. Lol I know it will not show anything though. I still have some opks and may pops just to get it out of my system. Gonna start testing on Wednesday. can barely wait. Trying not too symptom spot. Really want my bfp but so worried I am not going to get it. Guess we will find out if af doesn't show up in 8 days.

Your 6dpo already?! You get to start testing really soon. I am gonna start testing really early this cycle. 7dpo. I know, crazy right. But I just have to know as soon as possible. And what if it would be a bfp? I just wont be able to wait this month. I really think this eod business will work. My opk was very light again this morning so I'm guessing it will be more like the end of this week before o, not The beginning like I originally thought. Looks like my cycles are getting longer again like they were before the m/c.


----------



## mailcmm

I want to test so bad. It's crazy. Lol just took an opk. Figure if it turns up positive I will test lol


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I want to test so bad. It's crazy. Lol just took an opk. Figure if it turns up positive I will test lol

Be careful. I took an OPK at 8dpo and it looked positive, it got my hopes up, so I took a hpt and it was negative. You can have random LH surges...


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I want to test so bad. It's crazy. Lol just took an opk. Figure if it turns up positive I will test lol

yeah, opk's will turn + if you are pregnant. but it will probably turn + the same time a hpt will. i've done that too, just to see what would happen! i'm so excited for you and can't wait to be in the tww myself. you could have your :bfp: any day now. :flower:


----------



## BERDC99

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I am a sweet pea today! I can not wait to have my ultrasound done on the 28th. I hope all you girls get your :bfp:soon. When is everyone starting to test?


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> I am a sweet pea today! I can not wait to have my ultrasound done on the 28th. I hope all you girls get your :bfp:soon. When is everyone starting to test?

Hey, that's coming up really soon. Post the pics here!


----------



## colta

Yaya! We're all starting to get there... I hope we all get out BFP's for :xmas16: I couldn't think of a better present than that. 
I think I'm O'ing today, don't really know... I felt O pains and what not a day or two ago, but I'm not going to stress too much about it. I'm just going to say that today is my O and base my days off that. Me and DH have continued to BD and I think we're going to continue EOD for the rest of the cycle just in case and what happens happens.

I feel so good about this cycle, like this is it! I don't know why and I'll probably be wrong, but who knows? :shrug: Last time I was pregnant I felt this way from the beginning of my cycle all the way through... so maybe? :winkwink: lmao... good luck and baby dust to everyone! 

mailcmm - good luck with testing! I can't wait to see what happens with you!


----------



## colta

*Sigh*... today is just not my day... 

I've been making cookies all day for a Christmas party, now I need to get started on the food... I haven't had any time to study for an exam tomorrow and I just got a message from a close friend that she is expecting a baby is August. :help:

I'm so happy for her... and yet so very jealous and bitter as well. Not a month ago she was calling to tell me that her husband had cheated on her the day before her wedding. Now to find out she and him are having a baby to help fix their marriage... urg. Ah well though... I'm happy for her all the same... just too stressed already....


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> *Sigh*... today is just not my day...
> 
> I've been making cookies all day for a Christmas party, now I need to get started on the food... I haven't had any time to study for an exam tomorrow and I just got a message from a close friend that she is expecting a baby is August. :help:
> 
> I'm so happy for her... and yet so very jealous and bitter as well. Not a month ago she was calling to tell me that her husband had cheated on her the day before her wedding. Now to find out she and him are having a baby to help fix their marriage... urg. Ah well though... I'm happy for her all the same... just too stressed already....

I just ran into my brother and his girlfriend. She is now 22 weeks pregnant and I am just now finding out. Guessing she got pregnant around the same time I did back in August cause I should have been around 22 weeks now. It cracks me up cause he is only 24 and this is his 4th child by a differnt girls. To my knowledge neither one of them work and she already has another kid. I am just glad that I work so that my tax dollars support their family. LOL


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc.... I am so excited for you. Can't wait for pictures. I will be testing starting Wednesday. I will be 9dpo then. I am really worried this won't be our month. I have some promising symptoms but trying not to read too much into them. 

Colta... Hang in there girl. I am sure you will o soon. I know it's hard to be around pregnant people but we will all get our bfps eventually.

So excited. Want to be pregnant for Christmas so bad. Want to wrap a bfp digi for dh. He will go nuts. 

Want to thank you all again for subscribing to this thread. I don't know how I would get thru this without all of you.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> *Sigh*... today is just not my day...
> 
> I've been making cookies all day for a Christmas party, now I need to get started on the food... I haven't had any time to study for an exam tomorrow and I just got a message from a close friend that she is expecting a baby is August. :help:
> 
> I'm so happy for her... and yet so very jealous and bitter as well. Not a month ago she was calling to tell me that her husband had cheated on her the day before her wedding. Now to find out she and him are having a baby to help fix their marriage... urg. Ah well though... I'm happy for her all the same... just too stressed already....

I just have to laugh whenever couples think they can fix their marriage by having a baby. Hello, those same issues are still gonna be there, only now you will have less time to work on fixing it and you will be exhausted and have zero time to work on it. I have yet to see one couple make it work doing that. It is hard to hear that when you have been wanting a baby so badly. I hope you get your BFP really soon!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> *Sigh*... today is just not my day...
> 
> I've been making cookies all day for a Christmas party, now I need to get started on the food... I haven't had any time to study for an exam tomorrow and I just got a message from a close friend that she is expecting a baby is August. :help:
> 
> I'm so happy for her... and yet so very jealous and bitter as well. Not a month ago she was calling to tell me that her husband had cheated on her the day before her wedding. Now to find out she and him are having a baby to help fix their marriage... urg. Ah well though... I'm happy for her all the same... just too stressed already....
> 
> I just ran into my brother and his girlfriend. She is now 22 weeks pregnant and I am just now finding out. Guessing she got pregnant around the same time I did back in August cause I should have been around 22 weeks now. It cracks me up cause he is only 24 and this is his 4th child by a differnt girls. To my knowledge neither one of them work and she already has another kid. I am just glad that I work so that my tax dollars support their family. LOLClick to expand...

Didn't he learn after the 1st time? That's a lot of child support to pay. Ouch.
That's got to be a tough reminder for you to see her. :cry:


----------



## moter98

Is it just me or are there pregnant women and newborns everywhere you look? I went to the mall yesterday and I swear that's all I saw. Oh, so many cute babies. I wanted to hold one so bad, but I figured asking a stranger if I could hold their baby might be a tad :wacko:.


----------



## mailcmm

I have my 2 yr old niece staying with us. She has been here since Friday. Today i went shopping with my daughter and dh tried to potty train her. Lol I think he thought he could get it done in a day. It's been hard having a little one here. I want a little one of my own. I would have been half way there if we hadn't had the mc. Hope this is the month. If it is my due date would be my dads bday.


----------



## television

Well i believe i O maybe 2 days ago been getting positive opt since fri and it turned negative yesterday, ive had pains and checked cervix all seemed like the right signs so lots of:sex: going on fingers crossed its worked and im now in my tww i would love to know by xmas as if im not i want to have a little xmas drink:xmas12:


----------



## moter98

Got my +opk this morning! Wasn't expecting it yet cause the line was light yesterday, but positive it is. I'm guessing I will o tomorrow. Still sticking to eod. It has turned out to be a big stress relief for me. I don't feel all burned out from bd this cycle. DH has come around and happy again. I'm having a great Mon morning


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Well i believe i O maybe 2 days ago been getting positive opt since fri and it turned negative yesterday, ive had pains and checked cervix all seemed like the right signs so lots of:sex: going on fingers crossed its worked and im now in my tww i would love to know by xmas as if im not i want to have a little xmas drink:xmas12:

Oh a Xmas bfp would be the best gift! Fx for you


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Berdc.... I am so excited for you. Can't wait for pictures. I will be testing starting Wednesday. I will be 9dpo then. I am really worried this won't be our month. I have some promising symptoms but trying not to read too much into them.
> 
> Colta... Hang in there girl. I am sure you will o soon. I know it's hard to be around pregnant people but we will all get our bfps eventually.
> 
> So excited. Want to be pregnant for Christmas so bad. Want to wrap a bfp digi for dh. He will go nuts.
> 
> Want to thank you all again for subscribing to this thread. I don't know how I would get thru this without all of you.

Thank you for starting this thread. Its so nice to be able to talk about this whole TTC business. We are not telling friends and family we are trying this time.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- I feel the same way about this thread! While I am sure most assume we are still trying (since many know about our MC), only a handful of people actually know that we are and there are few that I can discuss it with. This thread is great for the day to day ups and downs of TTC! At least I know I am with women who understand and can sympathize with what I am feeling!


----------



## mailcmm

Well I am glad to have you guys. Congrats Moter! Tww is just about here. You should know by new years. This is so exciting


----------



## BERDC99

I wish you girls were testing already!


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope I get my + OPK today!!! But I don't think it will be :( but I have to be getting closer...


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> I wish you girls were testing already!

I wish we were too! The two week wait is Too Damn Long!! :haha:

I'm still feeling pretty optimistic, but I've decided this month not to symptom spot! It was so frustrating last cycle to have all these symptoms and have nothing come of it, that I'm just going to relax and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I wish you girls were testing already!
> 
> I wish we were too! The two week wait is Too Damn Long!! :haha:
> 
> I'm still feeling pretty optimistic, but I've decided this month not to symptom spot! It was so frustrating last cycle to have all these symptoms and have nothing come of it, that I'm just going to relax and enjoy the holidays.Click to expand...

That is what I did. I tried so hard not to symptom spot cause it can be so heart breaking if it is all in your head. I have my Fx for all you girls. I want this to turn into a first trimester thread instead of ttc. I hate wondering around in the first trimester by myself. It is a scary world over there, and I would love have a friend (friends) to share pregnancy symptoms with. I'm so lonely!!! Guess I will just sit here and :munch:until you girls are ready.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I hope I get my + OPK today!!! But I don't think it will be :( but I have to be getting closer...

hope you get it too!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I wish you girls were testing already!
> 
> I wish we were too! The two week wait is Too Damn Long!! :haha:
> 
> I'm still feeling pretty optimistic, but I've decided this month not to symptom spot! It was so frustrating last cycle to have all these symptoms and have nothing come of it, that I'm just going to relax and enjoy the holidays.Click to expand...
> 
> That is what I did. I tried so hard not to symptom spot cause it can be so heart breaking if it is all in your head. I have my Fx for all you girls. I want this to turn into a first trimester thread instead of ttc. I hate wondering around in the first trimester by myself. It is a scary world over there, and I would love have a friend (friends) to share pregnancy symptoms with. I'm so lonely!!! Guess I will just sit here and :munch:until you girls are ready.Click to expand...

hey we could be joining you within just a week or two! i never symptom spot cause it all is so similar to AF or my GERD there's no way to know which one it is. i'm very optimistic for this cycle. i really think this is gonna be my BFP. i'm gonna start testing next tues or wed. so excited!!


----------



## menb

Hey ladies,

Nothing to report here-especially when you are trying desperately NOT to symptom spot. Just chilling, waiting for Friday to test.

Yay for all the O'ing! That is great! We'll all be in the TWW soon! Berdc, here we come!! :)


----------



## mailcmm

I tested. Lol don't know why. At 7dpo I really didn't expect to see anything. But when I took the frer apart I swear I can see something. It's probably fuzz in my eye but still hoping. Gonna test again tomorrow. I am hooked now. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I tested. Lol don't know why. At 7dpo I really didn't expect to see anything. But when I took the frer apart I swear I can see something. It's probably fuzz in my eye but still hoping. Gonna test again tomorrow. I am hooked now. Lol

Oh my gosh! Can u post a pic?


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I tested. Lol don't know why. At 7dpo I really didn't expect to see anything. But when I took the frer apart I swear I can see something. It's probably fuzz in my eye but still hoping. Gonna test again tomorrow. I am hooked now. Lol
> 
> Oh my gosh! Can u post a pic?Click to expand...

I can but the test is hours old now. Let me get my camera.


----------



## mailcmm

here are a couple you can kinda see something i think? lol i see it more in the first pic. Probably just a bad evap.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0530.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0529.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> here are a couple you can kinda see something i think? lol i see it more in the first pic. Probably just a bad evap.

I can see itin both pictures! Can't tell color though. Do you see any color? There's for sure a line!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh I can see them too! I have never seen an evap on that brand test... mine are always stark white. Worth testing again in a day or two with FMU.


----------



## mailcmm

There is color. That's why I took the test apart. I saw something and wanted to check for color. Just the faintest little pink. I don't know. Hoping it gets darker. I have never had an evap on frer either. They are either white or there's color and I am pregnant. We'll see. I am trying not to get excited yet. Even if it was as dark as the control I am gonna hold my jumping until after af is supposed to have gone. My mc started on the last day of what would have been my period.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> There is color. That's why I took the test apart. I saw something and wanted to check for color. Just the faintest little pink. I don't know. Hoping it gets darker. I have never had an evap on frer either. They are either white or there's color and I am pregnant. We'll see. I am trying not to get excited yet. Even if it was as dark as the control I am gonna hold my jumping until after af is supposed to have gone. My mc started on the last day of what would have been my period.

color means pregnant. Congratulations mommy! Try not to worry and enjoy your bfp. So happy for you.


----------



## mailcmm

Well my pink shadow line is still there. Might be slightly darker. I am hoping that this is my sticky bean. Hoping to see a nice dark line in a couple of days. Will post pics of today's test later. Super busy morning. Haven't told dh yet want a dark line before I do. May wait til Xmas morn


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Well my pink shadow line is still there. Might be slightly darker. I am hoping that this is my sticky bean. Hoping to see a nice dark line in a couple of days. Will post pics of today's test later. Super busy morning. Haven't told dh yet want a dark line before I do. May wait til Xmas morn

You know, I keep telling myself that I am not going to get excited when I get my next BFP, but honestly what difference is it going to make? You will be disappointed/hurt/sad if AF shows whether or not you let yourself get excited. So I say just enjoy your BFP and take everything else one day at a time!


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Well my pink shadow line is still there. Might be slightly darker. I am hoping that this is my sticky bean. Hoping to see a nice dark line in a couple of days. Will post pics of today's test later. Super busy morning. Haven't told dh yet want a dark line before I do. May wait til Xmas morn

Good luck i really hope this is it for you :flower:


----------



## television

only 2-3 dpo and got a good feeling:winkwink:, i am tired, getting cramps like af pains, slightly sore bb, just wish these days would hurry up now :growlmad:


----------



## colta

Mailcmm -Congrats so much! I'm sure this is your BFP!! :happydance::happydance: What a great x-mas present!! I hope we all get to follow in your footsteps!


----------



## colta

AFM - Nothing really to report. Unlike last cycle, I don't really have any symptoms... just a bit more hungry maybe? But otherwise feeling good. I'm going to take that as a good sign simply because I had crazy amounts of symptoms last cycle and it all meant nothing. 

I've actually been kind of depressed lately, my loss just all of the sudden seems to be hitting me hard. I don't know if it's the holidays, friends popping up pregnant all over the place (IRL) or if it's the fact that I didn't catch the egg last time (didn't really expect to, but still). I've just been really down and upset. In a way I feel like I haven't really been able to move on, even though it's been four months... I feel like I'm going to be stuck in limbo until I see a BFP of my own. :shrug:

Anyway, no need to bring down the party! lol... good luck once more mailcmm! I'm sure this is it for you! :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

I have a few extra minutes so here is todays test.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0533.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks everyone. I do believe this is it. One wonky test I could believe but not 2 and today's test is darker. Please please please let this be real and sticky.

Hoping that we all start 2012 pregnant. Get testing girls!


----------



## colta

That's definitely a BFP mailcmm!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## moter98

Mail-lines getting darker! That's going to be the best Xmas surprise for your DH. Hoping to surprise mine on new years.


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey mail, would your Dr. do blood tests for you? Mine told me to come in as soon as I get a + home test to get a quantitative hcg test. That would give you a better idea of where you levels are.


----------



## BERDC99

:happydance: that looks like a :bfp:to me too! Are you going to test again in the morning? I am so happy for you.


I kinda freaked myself out this morning. When I wiped I seen a little pink cm with like a streak of blood. My heart sank, but I keep telling myself this is normal and probably because me and the OH dtd on Sunday. I dont have any cramping so I just need to calm down......right?


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks all. My Dr will do hcg quanta but I am heading out of town. Gonna have to wait. 

Berdc... I am sure it will be OK. If it gets worse or doesn't go away call your Dr.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks all. My Dr will do hcg quanta but I am heading out of town. Gonna have to wait. 

Berdc... I am sure it will be OK. If it gets worse or doesn't go away call your Dr.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Thanks all. My Dr will do hcg quanta but I am heading out of town. Gonna have to wait.
> 
> Berdc... I am sure it will be OK. If it gets worse or doesn't go away call your Dr.

yay another little one on its way thats really clear for only 8dpo :happydance: hope the rest of us are just around the corner


----------



## moter98

television said:


> only 2-3 dpo and got a good feeling:winkwink:, i am tired, getting cramps like af pains, slightly sore bb, just wish these days would hurry up now :growlmad:

good luck to you!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> AFM - Nothing really to report. Unlike last cycle, I don't really have any symptoms... just a bit more hungry maybe? But otherwise feeling good. I'm going to take that as a good sign simply because I had crazy amounts of symptoms last cycle and it all meant nothing.
> 
> I've actually been kind of depressed lately, my loss just all of the sudden seems to be hitting me hard. I don't know if it's the holidays, friends popping up pregnant all over the place (IRL) or if it's the fact that I didn't catch the egg last time (didn't really expect to, but still). I've just been really down and upset. In a way I feel like I haven't really been able to move on, even though it's been four months... I feel like I'm going to be stuck in limbo until I see a BFP of my own. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, no need to bring down the party! lol... good luck once more mailcmm! I'm sure this is it for you! :happydance:

colta - so sorry you are feeling depressed lately. i find the hardest times for me are seeing newborn little girls. i always tear up a bit thinking that could have been me. i think it's all a normal part of the healing from our loss. it seems like what you want most everyone else has and you see it everywhere! you will get your sticky bean. just keep the faith and keep on trying, it will come!


----------



## moter98

berdc - lots of women bleed in the first trimester, it's really pretty common. and they go on to have healthy babies. pink or brown in color isn't cause for alarm. remember, your numbers have kept going up so that's a really good sign. hang in there, praying for you!


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck television. And everyone really. I am starting to get more excited. Still worried bur think everything willbe OK.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I am so sorry you are down. Hang in there girl and never feel bad for letting it out. That's what we are here for. This is our place to vent whine and obsess. LOL

Berdc... any change?


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I am so sorry you are down. Hang in there girl and never feel bad for letting it out. That's what we are here for. This is our place to vent whine and obsess. LOL

Berdc... any change?


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> berdc - lots of women bleed in the first trimester, it's really pretty common. and they go on to have healthy babies. pink or brown in color isn't cause for alarm. remember, your numbers have kept going up so that's a really good sign. hang in there, praying for you!

Thanks! I actually talked to the nurse this afternoon and she said it is nothing to be worried about. She said pink is fine as long as it doesnt turn red or have clots. It has stopped. It was only this morning when I got up and it was very light pink. May have never noticed it if I didnt look every time I wipe. (Sorry TMI) Just always so paranoid as I am sure everyone of you girls can understand. just cant wait to have my ultrasound next week and get to my second trimester.........Come on end of February!!!


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Colta... I am so sorry you are down. Hang in there girl and never feel bad for letting it out. That's what we are here for. This is our place to vent whine and obsess. LOL
> 
> Berdc... any change?

It was just that one time this morning when I went to the bathroom none since.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... I am so glad. Not tmi. I have been pregnant for 2 seconds and I am already checking. 


Lol yes I am pregnant. Took another test (will post pics later) and it is completely positive. Came up in 90secs. Much darker. Hoping this is my sticky bean. Scared to death but optimistic. Told my mom and my best friend. But otherwise no one else including dh knows. I am gonna put a digi in his stocking.


----------



## mailcmm

Do I need to keep charting? Lol just didn't know what I needed to do.


----------



## mailcmm

Here is the test I took this afternoon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0536.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twinkie210

Look what I got today!!!! I guess I may be a CD14 O'er this month!



mail- I would quit charting now... it will just make you crazy now that you have your BFP!


----------



## mailcmm

Yay and Yay!!! lol I am so excited. Catch that egg. I ope you get your bfp.


----------



## mailcmm

I posted my afternoon test. Its on page 90. Ok girls lets go. Last month we got one. So far this month we got one. We need more. Let's beat last months record.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Here is the test I took this afternoon.

very good progression! that is so awesome. congrats! when are you going to add yourself to the first page update? also, did you do anything different this month to get your BFP?


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh your line looks awesome! especially for the CD you are on!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Look what I got today!!!! I guess I may be a CD14 O'er this month!
> 
> View attachment 314504
> 
> 
> mail- I would quit charting now... it will just make you crazy now that you have your BFP!

yay twinkie! isnt that smiley face so fun? i just love it.


----------



## mailcmm

I will wait until after af should have been gone. So 11 days. Then I will add myself. Calling the dr tomorrow and making an apt for next week. Also I didn't do anything other then charting and opks.


----------



## moter98

sunday we had the first of five family christmases. my brother told me that his sister in law just had a baby girl and named her faith. what?!!!! that's the name i've had picked out for a girl since I was little girl. the same thing happened with DS name. we were gonna name him hayden, but then my brothers brother in law named their baby hayden like 3 months before. they aren't in our family but we still see them throughout the year at my nephew's birthdays and things like that. so we named DS aden. if i have a girl i just don't think i can give up the name faith. i know it's not like it's my name like noone else can name their kid that, but dangit! i really love that name.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Here is the test I took this afternoon.

This is so great! When was your last period?


----------



## mailcmm

Dec 1st. Lol makes it nice and easy. 

Moter....don't ya just hate that. Lol I am letting dh name the baby. I know scary but I get to approve or veto. I vetoed mulnier... Pronounced mule.near (after thor's hammer. Lol which is the first name that came to his warped mind.) lmao.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Dec 1st. Lol makes it nice and easy.
> 
> Moter....don't ya just hate that. Lol I am letting dh name the baby. I know scary but I get to approve or veto. I vetoed mulnier... Pronounced mule.near (after thor's hammer. Lol which is the first name that came to his warped mind.) lmao.

you are much braver than me. my husbands names would all be something dirty. he has suggested pooter for a girl or dick for a boy.


----------



## Twinkie210

Hahaha no way am I letting my OH name our baby. I have to carry it and give birth to it... I have naming rights! LOL


----------



## menb

Ahhhhhh!!! SO excited for you, mail!! Wahoo! :happydance: I'm right behind ya, I hope. I told myself I'd wait til Friday to test, but I might go for it in the morning now that you've been blessed with such good news. I dunno though. I don't wanna deliberate with line or no line--I want it dark the first time I see it. I'm a spoiled brat. Hee hee. 

Just to be honest: I'm already behaving as if we've already gotten out BFP. Im being extra careful about how I sleep. I'm making sure to sit more often at work (teachers RARELY sit down all day--including while I eat my lunch). I've veggied and fruited up my lunch and snack. I'm all decaf. I know--crazy.

I'm also pretty terrified about what to do afterwards (after the BFP reveal). I still look in the toilet and on the TP after every wipe. I know we need to be extra relaxed, but 2 MC's in a row has my mind all messed up. :wacko:


----------



## mailcmm

menb said:


> Ahhhhhh!!! SO excited for you, mail!! Wahoo! :happydance: I'm right behind ya, I hope. I told myself I'd wait til Friday to test, but I might go for it in the morning now that you've been blessed with such good news. I dunno though. I don't wanna deliberate with line or no line--I want it dark the first time I see it. I'm a spoiled brat. Hee hee.
> 
> Just to be honest: I'm already behaving as if we've already gotten out BFP. Im being extra careful about how I sleep. I'm making sure to sit more often at work (teachers RARELY sit down all day--including while I eat my lunch). I've veggied and fruited up my lunch and snack. I'm all decaf. I know--crazy.
> 
> I'm also pretty terrified about what to do afterwards (after the BFP reveal). I still look in the toilet and on the TP after every wipe. I know we need to be extra relaxed, but 2 MC's in a row has my mind all messed up. :wacko:

Ok explain the sitting. When I had my kids I went about life as normal. Do I need to sit more? That won't happen. I never sit. I have been on a bfp plan since we ttc. I tried to wait to test. We all see how that turned out. Just glad it was bfp. 

I have had a lot of pressure lately. I have to pee a lot and feel like my uterus is gonna fall out. This happened last time too. My BFF says that with her 3rd she was in materity clothes by 8wks. Before my mc I couldn't wear pants. Too painful. Even now I just want to wear sweat pants. I am really trying not to be a nervous wreck but I totally am. I need to get to 8 wks to be ok with this.


----------



## menb

Yep, I started feeling the bloat pretty early with the other two MC's. I'm sure it'll be the same now. I'm no little chicky to begin with--I fluctuate between 12 and 14, so I know I'll bloom faster--just comes with my body type.

With my last pregnancy, my doctor told me to take it easy the first couple weeks. Didn't really have a reason behind it, but I commented on being a teacher and always being on the move. He just said, well it can't hurt to slow down and take it easy for a bit. 

Yeah, it's super hard to slow down. I'm a really active teacher. I get very animated while teaching. :winkwink:


----------



## menb

I have had a lot of pressure lately. I have to pee a lot and feel like my uterus is gonna fall out. This happened last time too. My BFF says that with her 3rd she was in materity clothes by 8wks. Before my mc I couldn't wear pants. Too painful. Even now I just want to wear sweat pants. I am really trying not to be a nervous wreck but I totally am. I need to get to 8 wks to be ok with this.[/QUOTE]

Oh yeah, I'm peeing right before bed, then three hours later and then I also need to go right before the alarm goes off!


----------



## mailcmm

I just wish I knew what normal is. With my first two I couldn't tell I was pregnant. I had no symptoms at all.

And look at my ticker. That's just horrifying 2wks5days! Never should have tested this early. Next 5 weeks and 2 days is gonna take forever.


----------



## moter98

mail - i don't think you need to limit movement this early. do what you normally do. i was very active when i was pregnant with DS. i workout daily, cardio and lift weights up to 20lb free weights. my dr told me i could do that through my whole pregnancy. on my own i dropped it to 15 pounds, then at about 6 months i dropped to 12 pounds, then 8 months 10 pounds. i just lifted what i thought wasn't a strain on my body but enough to keep up my regular routine. i also was on my feet all day everyday at work for the first 7 months. no harm done. i remember getting more tired the bigger the bump got. your body will tell you when you need to slow down.


----------



## menb

moter98 said:


> mail - i don't think you need to limit movement this early. do what you normally do. i was very active when i was pregnant with DS. i workout daily, cardio and lift weights up to 20lb free weights. my dr told me i could do that through my whole pregnancy. on my own i dropped it to 15 pounds, then at about 6 months i dropped to 12 pounds, then 8 months 10 pounds. i just lifted what i thought wasn't a strain on my body but enough to keep up my regular routine. i also was on my feet all day everyday at work for the first 7 months. no harm done. i remember getting more tired the bigger the bump got. your body will tell you when you need to slow down.

Totally agree. I was clearly stating what my doctor told me. I'm sure everyone is smart enough to know their own bodies. Do your thang, mail! :thumbup: :)


----------



## mailcmm

No worries. Wish I could rest more. Sure it couldn't hurt anyway.


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> mail - i don't think you need to limit movement this early. do what you normally do. i was very active when i was pregnant with DS. i workout daily, cardio and lift weights up to 20lb free weights. my dr told me i could do that through my whole pregnancy. on my own i dropped it to 15 pounds, then at about 6 months i dropped to 12 pounds, then 8 months 10 pounds. i just lifted what i thought wasn't a strain on my body but enough to keep up my regular routine. i also was on my feet all day everyday at work for the first 7 months. no harm done. i remember getting more tired the bigger the bump got. your body will tell you when you need to slow down.
> 
> Totally agree. I was clearly stating what my doctor told me. I'm sure everyone is smart enough to know their own bodies. Do your thang, mail! :thumbup: :)Click to expand...

yeah you should always do what your dr tells you.


----------



## mailcmm

I am ready for everyone else to start testing. When do you guys plan on testing?


----------



## television

Well i will be testing in about 7-8 days i might try xmas day just to see i really want to have a few little drinks christmas if im not pregnant but not sure if a line would show by then i will just have to see, its a tricky 1


----------



## mailcmm

I told dh. I couldn't keep it to my self. Feel better though. He said after about 30 min....I have no reservations or worry, just joy. It seemed to take away a lot of my worry. The test I took this am is super super dark. Will post later. I feel that's got to be a good singing. Especially this early. At 9 dpo my line is almost the color of the control line.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> I told dh. I couldn't keep it to my self. Feel better though. He said after about 30 min....I have no reservations or worry, just joy. It seemed to take away a lot of my worry. The test I took this am is super super dark. Will post later. I feel that's got to be a good singing. Especially this early. At 9 dpo my line is almost the color of the control line.

That great, mail! 

I attempted to test this am, but I was still so sleepy I peed too much on the stick! :dohh:

It's okay! That's just God telling me to wait (or, crazy, tired teacher ready for the break). :winkwink:


----------



## mailcmm

I don't think too much pee could hurt the results?


----------



## television

getting lots of pains on the right side like stabbing pain hurts when i walk hope its a good sign


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> I don't think too much pee could hurt the results?

Your test looks great congrats again :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moter98

Aww, what a wonderful husband you have mail! Looks like your LO has firmly implanted and intends to stay awhile. I'm gonna start testing next mon or tues in the hopes of getting an early bfp like mail. I'm for sure one dpo today. Temp shot up. I swear I had ovulation pains mon night and early tues morning. It was like a cramping full feeling on my left side. Never had that before or if I did I never paid any attention to it. 
Mail want to see your test!


----------



## Twinkie210

Having what I think are O pains right now! Can't wait to temp tomorrow morning and see if I get my rise!


----------



## colta

I think I may test around Christmas eve/day and see if I can't get an early BFP too. If I don't I'm not going to freak out about it too much...

Just going to relax and enjoy the holidays! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Twinkie- I bet you get your temp rise tomorrow. Yay, tww!


----------



## mailcmm

OMG everyone is oing LOL so exciting. Still out but will post test when I get home. Called the Dr they are getting me in tomorrow am. So we can still leave town and have blood work. Hope everything is good.


----------



## BERDC99

I feel so :sick:


----------



## mailcmm

I have been nauseous but haven't been really sick. Hoping I don't get sick.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I have been nauseous but haven't been really sick. Hoping I don't get sick.

I have just started to feel it in the last two days.


----------



## mailcmm

Positive digi test. Yay!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Positive digi test. Yay!

Awesome!


----------



## mailcmm

Just sat down. My dd ran over to grandmas house (we live next door) with my digi test. Lol she is so excited. They found out when the dr called and they eavesdropped, little stinkers. I am tired. Dh was home all day and cleaned the whole house. He also made pizza dough and homemade sauce for dinner tonight. I am very lucky to have him. That being said...I deserve him after the last one. Lol

I looked up my old hcg quants so I can compare tomorrow. It was 75 at 5wks. If I am lucky enough that my count tomorrow is higher or close tomorrow at 3wks I will quit worrying completely.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Just sat down. My dd ran over to grandmas house (we live next door) with my digi test. Lol she is so excited. They found out when the dr called and they eavesdropped, little stinkers. I am tired. Dh was home all day and cleaned the whole house. He also made pizza dough and homemade sauce for dinner tonight. I am very lucky to have him. That being said...I deserve him after the last one. Lol
> 
> I looked up my old hcg quants so I can compare tomorrow. It was 75 at 5wks. If I am lucky enough that my count tomorrow is higher or close tomorrow at 3wks I will quit worrying completely.

I know it is hard not to worry, but don't stress over the first number, you really need to see how they are increasing. My first quant @ 19dpo was over 1400 (so within the normal range), but it only went up 50% in 48 hrs after that!


----------



## mailcmm

The highest I got was 600. And that was at 6 +weeks. Dr said my numbers were so low that my body couldn't support the pregnancy. Even if they continued to double I never would have been in normal range. At 9dpo last time I had a very faint positive. Got my digi at 11dpo. This time I got my faint positive at 7dpo and my digi at 9dpo. Hoping that's a good sign. Everything has been so quick.


----------



## moter98

My highest was 212 at 5 weeks. Then a week later it was 11. I knew i lost it though cause of all the bright red bleeding. The nurse told me it was still viable where my numbers were at at 5 weeks cause they nearly doubled from my first test. That one was at 23. So I had a couple days where I thought maybe, but it just took my body some time to realize there was nothing there to support anymore. :cry:


----------



## mailcmm

It's so awful the way it happens. I had no clue. Just started bleeding and bam it is was over. Well not really started to mc on 4+ and finished at 6+ that's when my numbers stopped and the did the d&c. I was on bed rest for 2wks. it was hell.


----------



## mailcmm

Today's test.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0544.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Twinkie210

Mine got up over 20,000! I found out it was nonviable through and U/S @ just over 7 weeks, never passed the sac naturally and had to have a D&C @ just shy of 8 weeks. So the main thing is don't stress, whether the numbers or high/low or inbetween you can't really tell what is going on just through blood tests. You just have to relax and have faith!


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Today's test.

That is a nice looking line! When are you going to stop testing? You are going to drive yourself crazy...


----------



## moter98

Mail- that's a dark line for so early. Awesome!
Twinkie- oh, that must have been horrible to find out that way. You were probably all excited to see your LO and then to get news like that . I can't even imagine. I at least got to find out at home. Hate hearing bad news at the drs office. They tell you and just send you on your merry way to figure out what the heck just happened.


----------



## mailcmm

I may stop testing when I know the numbers are doubling and everything is ok. lol Kidding. It's just nice to wake up each morning and see those 2 lines. And I know realistically, that means nothing as it takes time for hcg to leave your system, but it gives me faith each day. I am a glass isn't just half empty but its cracked and leaking kinda gal. My worry about the numbers comes from my wretched first dr. He told me up front my numbers were too low and that I would lose the baby. And I know they could be higher and I could still MC, but it will help me to see them higher then last time. Will give me hope which is usually at a low in general.

I can't imagine finding out at ultrasound. That would just be awful.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Mail- that's a dark line for so early. Awesome!
> Twinkie- oh, that must have been horrible to find out that way. You were probably all excited to see your LO and then to get news like that . I can't even imagine. I at least got to find out at home. Hate hearing bad news at the drs office. They tell you and just send you on your merry way to figure out what the heck just happened.

Well I had this feeling that the scan would be bad, because I had spotting and terrible backaches the week before, but yeah I was hoping to see a little bean with a heartbeat and instead saw an empty sac :( My Dr. has agreed to do another early U/S next time, but it will be nerve wrecking going in that same room! Worst of all I didn't even get to talk to the Dr. about it, I had to go home and wait for the nurse to call me after the Dr reviewed the scan pics! I of course knew what I should be seeing and was sure of my dates, so I already knew what the nurse was going to tell me when she called.

Anyway, enough talk of bad news... I can't wait to see new little scan pics and see more BFPs!


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I may stop testing when I know the numbers are doubling and everything is ok. lol Kidding. It's just nice to wake up each morning and see those 2 lines. And I know realistically, that means nothing as it takes time for hcg to leave your system, but it gives me faith each day. I am a glass isn't just half empty but its cracked and leaking kinda gal. My worry about the numbers comes from my wretched first dr. He told me up front my numbers were too low and that I would lose the baby. And I know they could be higher and I could still MC, but it will help me to see them higher then last time. Will give me hope which is usually at a low in general.
> 
> I can't imagine finding out at ultrasound. That would just be awful.

Well if the tests help you, then by all means keep testing! LOL


----------



## mailcmm

I can't wait for u/s pics. Unfortunately they are so far away. lol. I am still contemplating the way these tickers get their info. Mine says 2+6. But if today is the 21st and my lmp was dec 1st shouldn/t today be 3 wks? lol Who was the math impaired person set to the task of pregnancy math.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I can't wait for u/s pics. Unfortunately they are so far away. lol. I am still contemplating the way these tickers get their info. Mine says 2+6. But if today is the 21st and my lmp was dec 1st shouldn/t today be 3 wks? lol Who was the math impaired person set to the task of pregnancy math.

It seems like the stupid ticker is subtracting the date from your lmp and getting 20 days... but the first counts too so I agree you should be 3 weeks today! It is crazy you found out so soon!


----------



## moter98

Wow finding out before three weeks. Thats so cool. Can't wait for more u/s pics now.


----------



## mailcmm

is that really crazy? I was totally shocked to get a bfp at 7dpo. Just seems too early. Not in a worrying way but just seems unlikely. And that line is dark. Yall need to test early too. I am ready for us all to be expecting. lol


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Mail- that's a dark line for so early. Awesome!
> Twinkie- oh, that must have been horrible to find out that way. You were probably all excited to see your LO and then to get news like that . I can't even imagine. I at least got to find out at home. Hate hearing bad news at the drs office. They tell you and just send you on your merry way to figure out what the heck just happened.
> 
> Well I had this feeling that the scan would be bad, because I had spotting and terrible backaches the week before, but yeah I was hoping to see a little bean with a heartbeat and instead saw an empty sac :( My Dr. has agreed to do another early U/S next time, but it will be nerve wrecking going in that same room! Worst of all I didn't even get to talk to the Dr. about it, I had to go home and wait for the nurse to call me after the Dr reviewed the scan pics! I of course knew what I should be seeing and was sure of my dates, so I already knew what the nurse was going to tell me when she called.
> 
> Anyway, enough talk of bad news... I can't wait to see new little scan pics and see more BFPs!Click to expand...

OMG.......this scares me so bad. I am terrified to get my u/s next week.


----------



## mailcmm

Everything is going to be fine berdc. You are going to see a heartbeat and it will be the best day ever.

i cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## moter98

Mail you're bfp has given me lots of hope. I'm gonna start testing crazy early this cycle. 
Berdc- you are fine. Try not to worry. One little spot of pink is nothing. It was probably just from bd. you're body is much more sensitive during pregnancy.


----------



## BERDC99

Is everyone ready for Christmas? I am ready for it to be over cause my ultrasound is two days after.


----------



## mailcmm

I am ready!! Lol I am also ready for your us. My first appt is tomorrow.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... You are always in pursuit of knowledge.... Lol so I asked on the test forum if 7dpo was too early and if it could be twins? Someone said I had to have od earlier that it was impossible to implant before 6 days. Any thoughts?


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I am ready!! Lol I am also ready for your us. My first appt is tomorrow.

What time? Are they just doing bloodwork? How long does it take for you to get your results back? What will they do for a follow up beta with it being a holiday weekend?


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> OMG.......this scares me so bad. I am terrified to get my u/s next week.

Oh, don't be scared! I am sorry I posted that! My bad scan was not unexpected. I had lots of symptoms of MC before my scan, slow rising HCG, spotting (varying from red to brown), low progesterone, severe backaches, and I was losing so much weight (sometimes 1/2 a lb a day!). You have all good signs! There is no reason to be afraid of you scan! I am sure you will see a nice healthy bean!


----------



## moter98

Lol! Yep I google everything like crazy. That is not true. It depends on the sensitivity of your test . Average implantation is 6-12 days. If you implanted day 6 you could get a bfp day7. Frer is known to detect as little as 6 hcg. It would be a very faint line like yours was. If you used a less sensitive test you would have gotten a bfn that early. With sensitive tests it's possible to get a bfp at 6-8 dpo. And you did!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree with moter! You're test could have just been extra sensitive!


----------



## Twinkie210

Just took another OPK today and still +! I have never had two days of + OPKs... does anyone know if this is a sign of stronger O??? Maybe I will google it.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. I am fairly positive of my o date. Lol

Berdc.... They will do the bloodwork and do it again Monday. Let's say the number is five. By doubling standards by Monday it should be over 20 since it would be 10 on Saturday. So they don't have to test every 48 hrs but look for a total doubling over the whole. I think lol I will get my results that day.


----------



## mailcmm

My opks were dark for like 5 days. I give up on those things. Hey maybe it is a good sign.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Just took another OPK today and still +! I have never had two days of + OPKs... does anyone know if this is a sign of stronger O??? Maybe I will google it.

you probably caught the beginning of your surge. i almost always have a + opk for 2 days in a row. you will ovulate 12-36 hours after you detect the surge, so you will be able to detect a surge for the 12-36 hours after you first detect it, if you caught the beginning of it. it doesn't make an O stronger, it just releases at different times.


----------



## mailcmm

Well girls.... Nighty night. I am done. Lol will post tomorrow after my apt. It's at 9am.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Well girls.... Nighty night. I am done. Lol will post tomorrow after my apt. It's at 9am.

I am right behind you! GOOD NIGHT


----------



## moter98

good luck mail!

i can't wait to test, it's gonna be a long week.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> good luck mail!
> 
> i can't wait to test, it's gonna be a long week.

If I do infact O today and get my temp rise tomorrow, I think I will test on NYE (10dpo)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> good luck mail!
> 
> i can't wait to test, it's gonna be a long week.
> 
> If I do infact O today and get my temp rise tomorrow, I think I will test on NYE (10dpo)Click to expand...

i'm gonna start 7dpo! next tuesday.


----------



## menb

Yepster! BFP for me too! :happydance:

I'm too tired to say much more. Like I said before, these BFP's after a MC are SO scary and nerve-wrecking for me. 

Happy testing to all!


----------



## Twinkie210

menb said:


> Yepster! BFP for me too! :happydance:
> 
> I'm too tired to say much more. Like I said before, these BFP's after a MC are SO scary and nerve-wrecking for me.
> 
> Happy testing to all!

Wow congrats!


----------



## mailcmm

Omg congrats!!! That's fabulous. I know how you feel but not the dpth that you feel it. I've only had 1 mc and 1 chemical. Still upsetting but not quite your loss. I hope it's a super sticky bean. 

Moter, Twinkie, colta and television.... Let's go girls. I can't wait to see more bfp posts.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Omg congrats!!! That's fabulous. I know how you feel but not the dpth that you feel it. I've only had 1 mc and 1 chemical. Still upsetting but not quite your loss. I hope it's a super sticky bean.
> 
> Moter, Twinkie, colta and television.... Let's go girls. I can't wait to see more bfp posts.

My temp went up this morning, so I am guessing I am officially 1dpo. I am trying to hold out until NYE to test (10dpo), but since I have 4 FRER in my bathroom cabinet, I am sure that plan will not last LOL.


----------



## television

Well im 5dpo and im gonna def test 7dpo because im stupid and cant help it lol so it will be xmas eve and hopefully fingers crossed i may know ive got sensitive 10mIU/mL tests. Gosh we are all slowly getting there congrats to the girls that are there:happydance::happydance: and hopefully the rest wont be far behind you all:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Menb- congrats! Praying for your sticky bean
Twinkie- all right. You are in the TWW! I have you beat on the tests. I must have over 10. I buy the cheap ones in 10 packs and always have a box of the frer on hand. I have gone through so many tests the wonfo company must love me.
Television- a Xmas bfp would be magical. Hope you get it. 
Colta- how are you doing?
And to all the pregnant ladies- congrats again! We are gonna be joining you hopefully soon.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Yepster! BFP for me too! :happydance:
> 
> I'm too tired to say much more. Like I said before, these BFP's after a MC are SO scary and nerve-wrecking for me.
> 
> Happy testing to all!

Congrats......I pray that this is your sticky bean!


----------



## mailcmm

Cant wait for everyone to start testing. Hurry up girls. Lol on my way to the dr. So scared.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Cant wait for everyone to start testing. Hurry up girls. Lol on my way to the dr. So scared.

_Good luck!!_


----------



## moter98

Good luck mail


----------



## mailcmm

All done. They aren't gonna do quants. They did a blood test. The girl in the lab was shocked when I told her I got my positive at 7dpo. She Aldo said my blood test came up fast and is betting on twins. She said no possible way I got a digital this early without an elevated hcg. So we Will see. I am guessing one boy. DJ doesn't care as long as we have a baby and the lab girl says one of each LOL. My first apt is jan6. That they treat each pregnancy as a healthy pregnancy and That all the tests wont do anything to change the outcome. She told me to stop stressing that I don't have any medical conditions and to enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> All done. They aren't gonna do quants. They did a blood test. The girl in the lab was shocked when I told her I got my positive at 7dpo. She Aldo said my blood test came up fast and is betting on twins. She said no possible way I got a digital this early without an elevated hcg. So we Will see. I am guessing one boy. DJ doesn't care as long as we have a baby and the lab girl says one of each LOL. My first apt is jan6. That they treat each pregnancy as a healthy pregnancy and That all the tests wont do anything to change the outcome. She told me to stop stressing that I don't have any medical conditions and to enjoy being pregnant.

That is great news! Jan 6 is not that far away. I have my eight week appt on january 4. You should be around five weeks then??


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh, twins?! That would be something. Do they run in either of your families?


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc. .. yeah I will be five weeks. I am really excited. We are only 3 weeks apart. That is awesome.

Moter... no they don't but the MC and my age puts us in a higher chance of having twins. I doubt it will be twins though. That would just be crazy. Lol


----------



## moter98

Hey if you have twins you won't need to have another baby right after this one!


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- good to hear your Dr. appt went well. It kind of sucks that they won't due quantitative HCG test, it would have been interesting to see what your number was!

AFM- My BBs are starting to hurt! I am hoping this means that my progesterone is climbing nice an high! They usually don't start hurting for a few more days.


----------



## colta

Congrats on everyone who has their BFP's!! I can't believe there is three of you already! 

AFM... I'm just not going to think about it, I'm quite depressed about the whole situation as is and am pretty sure this is going to be a happy, surprised filled x-mas. I'm just going to lay low and let what happens happen. :shrug:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Congrats on everyone who has their BFP's!! I can't believe there is three of you already!
> 
> AFM... I'm just not going to think about it, I'm quite depressed about the whole situation as is and am pretty sure this is going to be a happy, surprised filled x-mas. I'm just going to lay low and let what happens happen. :shrug:

Don't worry you could be the forth out of this group to get your BFP. Are you testing on Sunday?


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on everyone who has their BFP's!! I can't believe there is three of you already!
> 
> AFM... I'm just not going to think about it, I'm quite depressed about the whole situation as is and am pretty sure this is going to be a happy, surprised filled x-mas. I'm just going to lay low and let what happens happen. :shrug:
> 
> Don't worry you could be the forth out of this group to get your BFP. Are you testing on Sunday?Click to expand...

One can dream! I think I'm going to test either Christmas eve or Christmas day and if it's a BFN then I'm just going to leave it until AF is late... I don't want to be miserable all holiday, worrying if the tests are accurate or not. 

Earlier this cycle I felt so sure, and now I don't know how I feel on the subject. I know I have a few things that are different this time around... but I don't want to read anything into them.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... The girl in the lab said that they do look for the quant to double but that in this stage it wouldn't really be a good indicator. That all offices will test but until you hit 8 weeks the quant doesn't really give great insight. She was very informative. This is a new dr for me. The last one was a quack. She does all the labs right there and you get your results within minutes. I thought that was cool. This place does everything right there. Even 4d ultrasound. I am so excited. They probably wont do an us until I am 8wks though. They said that is their standard practice. Unless the dr thinks something is wrong I have 5 weeks. So I see the cnm on the 6th and they will just do an exam and blood work.

Colta... Cant wait for you to test. I am hoping you get your bfp.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie... The girl in the lab said that they do look for the quant to double but that in this stage it wouldn't really be a good indicator. That all offices will test but until you hit 8 weeks the quant doesn't really give great insight. She was very informative. This is a new dr for me. The last one was a quack. She does all the labs right there and you get your results within minutes. I thought that was cool. This place does everything right there. Even 4d ultrasound. I am so excited. They probably wont do an us until I am 8wks though. They said that is their standard practice. Unless the dr thinks something is wrong I have 5 weeks. So I see the cnm on the 6th and they will just do an exam and blood work.
> 
> Colta... Cant wait for you to test. I am hoping you get your bfp.

I'm hoping too mailcmm... I would love nothing more than to join you ladies in the BFP frenzy (almost worried I'll be the only one still trying by the end of this cycle :dohh:). 
I just want to see those two lovely lines, even if one is super light... just two lines. Nothing would make me happier and nothing would make DH happier. But I dunno... I know I've only been at this for two cycles now, but I just can't seem to dredge up any kind of hope right now... :shrug:


----------



## menb

Great news, Mail! Sounds so positive. I got my positive the day after you. I wonder if it woulda showed the morning I peed all over myself! :dohh: ha!!!

Twins do run in my family and that would be great with us! I turn 36 next year, so we'd love the one shot deal! 

I'm so nervous to tell my doctor so I haven't called to begin my quants yet. I don't want anything to happen where he could say, "I suggested one more cycle to wait." you know??? I just don't want to be that woman. 

It is totally different being preggo after 2 MC's in a row. We are so paranoid which is not good for anything or anyone! 

On that note--I'm off to bed!


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- that is so odd, because my Dr. only does quants before the 8 week mark and then relies on U/S after that... it is so funny how they all go to med school, but all have slightly different ways of doing things.

menb- I would call your Dr. anyway. If you Dr. actually says "I told you so" then find a different Dr.! They are here to help!


----------



## BERDC99

I feel so much better after sleeping 14 hours. It sucks having morning sickness of the evening.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... I slept for 10 hours. lol That's amazing for me. I am sick too. No specific time of day. Mostly before and after I eat. I am also crampy. Not constant or severe but on and off all day. Hope that's normal. Oh and I stopped testing. lol Seeing the dr has put me at ease somewhat. Still checking the tp though.

Colta... Cant wait for you to test. Tommorow won't be here fast enough.

Menb... I agree with twinkie. If your dr says anything other then congrats you find a new one girl. I am 35 too. We don't have many good eggs left. And none of these drs agree. One says wait and another says go for it. I say you're the mom you figure out what's best for you and baby. That rant being over... lol How are you feeling? 

All the others in the tww... Testing time is getting nearer. So excited!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... I forgot. I am going to change my status to BFP do you want me to change yours or do you want to wait a bit? Let me know girl. And like they told me... Consider each pregnancy a healthy one until you have a problem. We don't help baby if we stress.


----------



## colta

Well ladies... I'm going to be out of town for the next few days visiting relatives, so I won't be here all that much. 
I am going to test tomorrow and the next day and if nothing comes of it, I'm going to forget about it until AF is due..... not even sure if I'm going to bother charting either...
I just want a nice, relaxing x-mas with no worries. So merry x-mas to everyone and I hope everything works out for everyone!


----------



## colta

ANNNNnnnnnd, just because I had to....



:happydance: *1000th POST!!* :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

lmao!!!! that is so funny. Good luck colta and Merry Christmas!


----------



## moter98

lol colta! wow, 1000 posts and more to come, hopefully from the rest of us posting our BFP's. :) i've got a ways to go before testing yet. only 3-4 dpo. i've been looking really hard for symptoms, but i just can't find any. :dohh: i was really confident at the beginning of the cycle, but now that i'm in the tww my confidence is faltering. i don't feel any different, same as last cycle. really, really want my little :pink:. 
the holidays should help keep my mind off it all. we will be busy this weekend visiting family and having family over here, and my son's first official :xmas6: morning. this year he can open presents so i'm really looking forward to that. we got him a cute little rocking horse that sings. i think i'm more excited about it than he will be. oh, to be a kid again!
i hope you testers get your xmas miracle. good luck to you all.
you preggers ladies, hope the :sick: stays away for you this weekend so you can enjoy your :xmas9:


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> lol colta! wow, 1000 posts and more to come, hopefully from the rest of us posting our BFP's. :) i've got a ways to go before testing yet. only 3-4 dpo. i've been looking really hard for symptoms, but i just can't find any. :dohh: i was really confident at the beginning of the cycle, but now that i'm in the tww my confidence is faltering. i don't feel any different, same as last cycle. really, really want my little :pink:.
> the holidays should help keep my mind off it all. we will be busy this weekend visiting family and having family over here, and my son's first official :xmas6: morning. this year he can open presents so i'm really looking forward to that. we got him a cute little rocking horse that sings. i think i'm more excited about it than he will be. oh, to be a kid again!
> i hope you testers get your xmas miracle. good luck to you all.
> you preggers ladies, hope the :sick: stays away for you this weekend so you can enjoy your :xmas9:

moter- I am only 2dpo and my confidence is wavering too LOL. I have made a promise to myself that if I don't get my BFP I am going to call my Dr. and ask for some blood tests, especially my thyroid. I have a family history of thyroid disease, and I have many symptoms of hypothyroidism. I didn't realize until now, how much your thyroid is connected to fertility. So I hope making this plan now, will keep me from being too disappointed to see a BFN, because even if it is a BFN I am going to start seeking out answers about why I MC'd and why I am having trouble getting pregnant. And if I get a BFP, well I guess I will just try to enjoy it!


----------



## moter98

twinkie - i have a family history of thyroid problems too. my mom had to have hers taken out. i always make sure to get checked for it and was checked last june, all fine. i am close to insisting on bloodwork myself if i don't get a bfp really soon. i don't have any thyroid symptoms or anything, but i know my hormones have been out of whack since i had ds#1. my hair was so dry that i couldn't even use heat styling once without frying the ends. (i have naturally curly hair and of course love it straight) in the last 2 months my hair has gone back to normal so i thought my hormones righted themselves again. but, no bfp yet. i think i would feel better just getting some tests done and knowing one way or the other if anything is wrong. hoping that this month will be bfp's for us both and we won't have to worry anymore about fertility, getting bloodwork, opk's, hpt's, bbt's, bd.....it's getting exhausting!


----------



## mailcmm

twinkie and moter... I really hope it doesn't come to it, but if you don't get your bfps it couldnt hurt to seek out answers. Just in case anyway.

We told dh's family today. They weren't too excited. They really haven't said anything to me about the mc either. SO I don't know. it's ok though. I am over the moon. Full blown happiness. And dh is beyond excited. He wants to be a daddy so bad.


----------



## menb

Twinkie210 said:


> mail- that is so odd, because my Dr. only does quants before the 8 week mark and then relies on U/S after that... it is so funny how they all go to med school, but all have slightly different ways of doing things.
> 
> menb- I would call your Dr. anyway. If you Dr. actually says "I told you so" then find a different Dr.! They are here to help!

Thanks ladies,

I guess I'm going to swallow my pride and go ahead and inform the doctor. I guess I also feel kinda silly with it only being 3 weeks and all. ?? Oh well, for the baby-sake, I'll email him tonight!


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Menb... I forgot. I am going to change my status to BFP do you want me to change yours or do you want to wait a bit? Let me know girl. And like they told me... Consider each pregnancy a healthy one until you have a problem. We don't help baby if we stress.

Mail, you can go ahead and change me to BFP. You can't tell, but I'm super excited for this! It's just so scary since I feel the same way I did with the other MC's. I wish there was a way to know if all was well. GEESH!!


----------



## colta

well... I broke my promise to myself and tested tonight.

Unsurprisingly it was BFN... :nope: what else is new? I know I'm early, but I just don't see this being our month (again)... even though we did everything we could. Just don't understand.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> twinkie - i have a family history of thyroid problems too. my mom had to have hers taken out. i always make sure to get checked for it and was checked last june, all fine. i am close to insisting on bloodwork myself if i don't get a bfp really soon. i don't have any thyroid symptoms or anything, but i know my hormones have been out of whack since i had ds#1. my hair was so dry that i couldn't even use heat styling once without frying the ends. (i have naturally curly hair and of course love it straight) in the last 2 months my hair has gone back to normal so i thought my hormones righted themselves again. but, no bfp yet. i think i would feel better just getting some tests done and knowing one way or the other if anything is wrong. hoping that this month will be bfp's for us both and we won't have to worry anymore about fertility, getting bloodwork, opk's, hpt's, bbt's, bd.....it's getting exhausting!

My mother had radiation to treat an overactive thyroid, but I have symptoms of an underactive one... but it might just be coincidence. Glad to know I am not the only one thinking this too!


----------



## Twinkie210

Have any of you read the book "Heaven is for Real?" I am half way through it and it is an amazing book. It really makes you think and see things in a new light. I recommend it if anyone is looking for something to read. It is a true story about a little boy who gets sick and gets to visit heaven and is about his experiences there. I don't think you have to be super spiritual to get something out of this book either. Just my two cents.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> well... I broke my promise to myself and tested tonight.
> 
> Unsurprisingly it was BFN... :nope: what else is new? I know I'm early, but I just don't see this being our month (again)... even though we did everything we could. Just don't understand.

only 28.3% of women who are pregnant get a bfp at 8dpo. the rest get a false negative this early. don't lose hope yet! (i googled again, lol)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Have any of you read the book "Heaven is for Real?" I am half way through it and it is an amazing book. It really makes you think and see things in a new light. I recommend it if anyone is looking for something to read. It is a true story about a little boy who gets sick and gets to visit heaven and is about his experiences there. I don't think you have to be super spiritual to get something out of this book either. Just my two cents.

i love to read. you will have to let me know when you get to the end if it has a happy or sad ending. i don't think i could take a sad ending right now.

i'm looking up thyroid symptoms and i do have some of them, but i always have had some of them and my dr's say my thyroid is fine. i did have bloodwork on it maybe 6 months ago. i had some enlarged lymph nodes behind my ear and was worried. dr did some bloodwork to check everything and all came back normal. turns out it was just some scalp infection. but now i'm reading that after a m/c you can develop a thyroid problem. something to be aware of anyway.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Have any of you read the book "Heaven is for Real?" I am half way through it and it is an amazing book. It really makes you think and see things in a new light. I recommend it if anyone is looking for something to read. It is a true story about a little boy who gets sick and gets to visit heaven and is about his experiences there. I don't think you have to be super spiritual to get something out of this book either. Just my two cents.

I have read it twice. Have you made it to the spot where he meets someone special in heaven yet? It really made me cry so hard.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> well... I broke my promise to myself and tested tonight.
> 
> Unsurprisingly it was BFN... :nope: what else is new? I know I'm early, but I just don't see this being our month (again)... even though we did everything we could. Just don't understand.

Guessing it wasnt your FMU? How long did you hold it before you tested? Think you need to hold it atleast four or five hours with nothing to drink. Test again in the morning and let us know. Remember it is still early


----------



## moter98

how are you feeling berdc? is the MS getting worse, staying the same?


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> well... I broke my promise to myself and tested tonight.
> 
> Unsurprisingly it was BFN... :nope: what else is new? I know I'm early, but I just don't see this being our month (again)... even though we did everything we could. Just don't understand.
> 
> Guessing it wasnt your FMU? How long did you hold it before you tested? Think you need to hold it atleast four or five hours with nothing to drink. Test again in the morning and let us know. Remember it is still earlyClick to expand...

You're right, it wasn't FMU... but I had held it for a while. I dunno... I get so down on myself and about everything so quickly and then I come mope on here... :haha:, sorry I'm such a drama queen! 

I am going to test in the morning and see what happens, but I'm not going to fret if I get a BFN, it's too much stress and worry... although I would REALLY like an awesome x-mas present. :winkwink: Keep all appendages crossed for me ladies... once more into the breach!


----------



## television

Ive tested no idea y just makes me feel better ha ha but im not surprised that it was:bfn::sad2: but fingers crossed for us girls its still early :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you read the book "Heaven is for Real?" I am half way through it and it is an amazing book. It really makes you think and see things in a new light. I recommend it if anyone is looking for something to read. It is a true story about a little boy who gets sick and gets to visit heaven and is about his experiences there. I don't think you have to be super spiritual to get something out of this book either. Just my two cents.
> 
> I have read it twice. Have you made it to the spot where he meets someone special in heaven yet? It really made me cry so hard.Click to expand...

I sobbed at that part! I read the whole book yesterday, LOL. It was so inspirational!


----------



## colta

Tested again this AM and as I figured, it was BFN... ah well. I'm only 9dpo and I was using dollar store brand. I think I'll pick up a frer and see if I can't get an xmas day bfp tomorrow. If not, I'll just wait until AF is due.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you read the book "Heaven is for Real?" I am half way through it and it is an amazing book. It really makes you think and see things in a new light. I recommend it if anyone is looking for something to read. It is a true story about a little boy who gets sick and gets to visit heaven and is about his experiences there. I don't think you have to be super spiritual to get something out of this book either. Just my two cents.
> 
> i love to read. you will have to let me know when you get to the end if it has a happy or sad ending. i don't think i could take a sad ending right now.
> 
> i'm looking up thyroid symptoms and i do have some of them, but i always have had some of them and my dr's say my thyroid is fine. i did have bloodwork on it maybe 6 months ago. i had some enlarged lymph nodes behind my ear and was worried. dr did some bloodwork to check everything and all came back normal. turns out it was just some scalp infection. but now i'm reading that after a m/c you can develop a thyroid problem. something to be aware of anyway.Click to expand...

It is more of an inspirational story, and really hard to but down. I read the whole book yesterday (but to be fair it is pretty short). Honestly I don't think it will make you sad, it will give you hope and a little peace (at least that is how I feel about it.)

I have had some of the symptoms of underactive thyroid for years now, so it is probably just coincidence, but it has been 9 years since I got pregnant with my son, so I guess things could have changed since then. I had routine blood work a year ago, but I dont' know if they checked my thyroid function.


----------



## Twinkie210

Good luck testing girls! You are both still early, so I am not giving up hope yet!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you read the book "Heaven is for Real?" I am half way through it and it is an amazing book. It really makes you think and see things in a new light. I recommend it if anyone is looking for something to read. It is a true story about a little boy who gets sick and gets to visit heaven and is about his experiences there. I don't think you have to be super spiritual to get something out of this book either. Just my two cents.
> 
> i love to read. you will have to let me know when you get to the end if it has a happy or sad ending. i don't think i could take a sad ending right now.
> 
> i'm looking up thyroid symptoms and i do have some of them, but i always have had some of them and my dr's say my thyroid is fine. i did have bloodwork on it maybe 6 months ago. i had some enlarged lymph nodes behind my ear and was worried. dr did some bloodwork to check everything and all came back normal. turns out it was just some scalp infection. but now i'm reading that after a m/c you can develop a thyroid problem. something to be aware of anyway.Click to expand...
> 
> It is more of an inspirational story, and really hard to but down. I read the whole book yesterday (but to be fair it is pretty short). Honestly I don't think it will make you sad, it will give you hope and a little peace (at least that is how I feel about it.)
> 
> I have had some of the symptoms of underactive thyroid for years now, so it is probably just coincidence, but it has been 9 years since I got pregnant with my son, so I guess things could have changed since then. I had routine blood work a year ago, but I dont' know if they checked my thyroid function.Click to expand...

I'm gonna have to get that book.


----------



## moter98

Good luck testing colta and television. FX for you!


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> how are you feeling berdc? is the MS getting worse, staying the same?

My ms is really evening sickness. Yesterday wasnt that bad and I am hoping this evening is not either cause we have dinner at my MIL.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling berdc? is the MS getting worse, staying the same?
> 
> My ms is really evening sickness. Yesterday wasnt that bad and I am hoping this evening is not either cause we have dinner at my MIL.Click to expand...

Hey at least it's not all day sickness! Hope it stays away for you tonight. It's hard to have a good time when you're not feeling well. Have you told them yet?


----------



## mailcmm

So I am having a crisis. Started bleeding today. went to the er. Hcg is 114. But they couldn't tell anything else. Dr said my servix is closed and he didn't see much blood. I could just die.


----------



## mailcmm

Tried to read back. Good luck to all the testers. I haven't had any bleeding for 3 hours. Hoping it just goes away. All those with bfns... Hang in there. They may be bfp in the am.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So I am having a crisis. Started bleeding today. went to the er. Hcg is 114. But they couldn't tell anything else. Dr said my servix is closed and he didn't see much blood. I could just die.

how are you holding up hun? hopefully its nothing. lots of women do bleed in the first trimester. your cervix is much more sensitive during pregnancy. i am praying for you and your little bean. :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. I really hope it's nothing. Never made it to a pad. Only occasionally when I wiped. Still I freaked out. I will call the dr Monday. And my numbers are high for 3 wks. The american pregnancy assoc say they should be between 5 and 50.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Thanks. I really hope it's nothing. Never made it to a pad. Only occasionally when I wiped. Still I freaked out. I will call the dr Monday. And my numbers are high for 3 wks. The american pregnancy assoc say they should be between 5 and 50.

Well that's a good sign that it was just a little bit. Take it easy for a couple days if you can. And try not to stress about it. Those are good numbers. FX double for you.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> So I am having a crisis. Started bleeding today. went to the er. Hcg is 114. But they couldn't tell anything else. Dr said my servix is closed and he didn't see much blood. I could just die.

Praying for you and the little one, Mail!
Like Moter said, a little bleeding is normal during this time. Have faith that it will work out. However, I TOTALLY know how you are feeling right now.

Remember, "Today you are pregnant and you love your baby!" :hugs:


----------



## menb

Merry, Merry all!

Hoping for the absolute best for all of us!


----------



## mailcmm

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Bleeding stopped last night. Hopefully none more will come.


----------



## moter98

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BERDC99

:xmas16: Merry Christmas to all~ 

Mail- I hope that is all you will see.


----------



## colta

Merry Christmas everyone! :xmas16::xmas6::xmas9:


----------



## mailcmm

Hope everyone's Christmas is going good. After yesterday's scare mine has turned out pretty good. I am terribly sick though. This all day morning sickness is awful.


----------



## Twinkie210

Merry Christmas!

Mail- I hope your bleeding stays away for good!

Well spent this morning sick from my progesterone supplements. I had to take a nap until the side effects passed. I am guessing this happens when my hormones are low and the supplements make my progesterone rise and drop quickly (just a guess, haven't had that confirmed my my Dr. yet). I also had some spotting yesterday, which I am guessing is from the progesterone or my cervix is kind of sensitive.


----------



## mailcmm

The dr in the ER mentioned that.... Sensitive cervix. Does it just bleed? Does anyone know? Has anyone experienced this? I am hoping that it is what I was experiencing. I don't think it was ib. That would have happened already... Right?


----------



## BERDC99

Only three days lest till my ultrasound........:wacko:


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck girl! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## moter98

Mail- it could be from bd. is that a possibility?

Just got back from family Xmas and my sister in law announced her pregnancy. So happy for her. She has had her own tough journey to go through. She has psoc and they can only conceive through ivf. Took them 6 tries for #2. I can't help feeling a bit sad that it hasn't happened for me yet.


----------



## colta

Well... I think AF may be on her way tomorrow. I had a big drop in my temp this morning... 
Although, I did get up to use the washroom and then went back to bed an hour or two before I got up to take my temp.... so that could have messed it up. :shrug:
I dunno, maybe I'll be lucky and it'll just be an implantation dip. Either way though, I'm not going to worry about it. I have to wait until tomorrow to pick up some tests anyway, everything here is still closed... so there is no way for me to pick up one. 

Ah well.... hope everyone had a great x-mas and lots of fun and happiness! :xmas3:


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> Mail- it could be from bd. is that a possibility?
> 
> Just got back from family Xmas and my sister in law announced her pregnancy. So happy for her. She has had her own tough journey to go through. She has psoc and they can only conceive through ivf. Took them 6 tries for #2. I can't help feeling a bit sad that it hasn't happened for me yet.

No we hadn't bd. I am baffled by it. We were out of town when it happened and even though it was light i wanted to go to the ER. I was so scared. I know there was nothing they could do but rather then waiting until we got home to start hcg quants I figured we would at least get that ball rolling. Now we will find out today if the numbers doubled instead of wednesday. I feel ok. I am crampy but have been constipated and I am throwing up all day long so my cramping my not be related to my uterus. I just hope it was a fluke. Still no sing of it and *tmi* since I am constipated I have been pushing. I would think that would bring it on. Also it stopped just after a vaginal exam, catheter where they filled my bladder and internal ultrasound. So who knows. Trying to remain calm.

I am sorry you were sad yesterday. I imagine it was very hard hearing that announcement when you want to make one of your own.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Hang in there girl. It's still early I am hoping for your bfp!


----------



## mailcmm

So we have four testers.... How's it coming girls? Did y'all know you can save your fmu? If you are out of tests or too tired just pee in a cup and test later.


----------



## moter98

Mail- sometimes a small. Blood clot forms behind where bean implanted and it drains out. That could have been it. it could also just have been a sensitive cervix. Happens in a lot of pregnancies. Both are nothing to worry about . Let us know your numbers!
P.s. I would think that vomiting is a very good sign bean is ok.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I am super nauseous. And ridiculously tired. Taking 2 naps a day.


----------



## mailcmm

Just left a message at the drs. I wonder if they will even see me. I have an appointment next Friday and haven't had any more bleeding. Guess I will find out when they call back.


----------



## moter98

I don't see why not. Tell them you want a blood test and that you already have your first quants.


----------



## mailcmm

Plan on it, but still waiting for them to call back. The triage nurse is on vaca. Someone is returning calls for her. Wait is gonna kill me. Lol


----------



## moter98

are they open today? hang in there girl! yeah, the waiting would drive me crazy too.


----------



## mailcmm

Their phones are picking up. But I only got a voicemail. Dh says to just wait for them to call and that I don't need to stress about it but how can I not? He is entirely too calm. I just want to beat him.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Their phones are picking up. But I only got a voicemail. Dh says to just wait for them to call and that I don't need to stress about it but how can I not? He is entirely too calm. I just want to beat him.

You sound just like me......I hate to wait on anyone. My DH is so calm also and it drives me crazy!


----------



## moter98

My dh is the same. He says no sense worrying about something when 95% of the time what you worry about never happens. Still, especially for all of our experiences it's hard not to worry. I did read that during pregnancy your blod supply to cervix increases and can cause bleeding. 1 in 4 women will have it so it really is a common thing. Should you have fever or chills and really heavy cramping then call your dr. I'm praying for you mail!


----------



## mailcmm

Well they are closed. Talked to the midwife who said to come in the morning when they are open and they will do another test. Then I told her what my numbers were and she sounded really concerned. Said they were low. I am freaking out now. She said at 3 weeks they should be higher then 114. God I want to vomit. Tomorrow I am gonna raise holy hell.


----------



## moter98

Don't you hate how they say things like that to scare the crap out of you? God I swear drs and nurses can be some of the most insensitive people! The American pregnancy assoc says at 3 weeks numbers should be between 5-50 so I would say your numbers are high! It also says at 4 weeks they can be 5-400 something. Your numbers are still normal! That nurse should be in a different profession.


----------



## mailcmm

That's what I thought.


----------



## BERDC99

I agree that those numbers are good.


----------



## mailcmm

Will find out more tomorrow. Trying not to stress until then.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail, I think that they were confused on your dates... Cause those levels are just fine for 3 weeks!


----------



## mailcmm

I think so too. Now dh is mad at me because I am not listening to the nurse and think I am more qualified. Lol I just can't believe that 114 is low. She must have though I said something else.


----------



## mailcmm

Any testers today? Dying for some good news.


----------



## moter98

yep. BFN. it was just stupid to test so early, but i was having POAS withdrawal! test was white as snow.


----------



## mailcmm

Well hang in there. You are not out yet.


----------



## colta

I haven't tested today... the stores were all closed and I didn't have any more HPT's. I'm picking up some more tomorrow and will test tomorrow and the next day if AF doesn't show up. 
Actually, AF should be here tomorrow... so I dunno? I don't have any feelings of AF coming. Normally I have cramps and a bit of spotting (especially when I check my cp, but even that is still high and closed as far as I can tell). 

At any rate, I'm feeling pretty sick today. I think I have a bit of a cold... my throat is sore, my nose is plugged and I just generally feel awful. 

Ah well, if it isn't AF then it's a god-awful cold! :sick::cold:


----------



## mailcmm

Well good luck colta. Hoping tomorrow is your day.


----------



## mailcmm

So no new bleeding which I am over the moon about. Still nauseous. And still tired. Been crampy most of the day though and I have terrible pressure in my pelvic floor. Hoping all that is normal. The cramps aren't painful so I am trying not to worry. Tomorrows hcg test should help my mind... If my numbers doubled anyway.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So no new bleeding which I am over the moon about. Still nauseous. And still tired. Been crampy most of the day though and I have terrible pressure in my pelvic floor. Hoping all that is normal. The cramps aren't painful so I am trying not to worry. Tomorrows hcg test should help my mind... If my numbers doubled anyway.

here's what I found on cramps in early pregnancy: 

Pregnant women can have some light cramping early in pregnancy. The cramping is often like light menstrual cramps through the lower abdomen or on one side or the other. The cramping is often a result of all the changes that are occurring in the uterus. The uterus is experiencing change as the implanted egg begins to grow and develop.

Some light cramping may also be from the small cyst that can develop on the ovary at ovulation called the corpus luteum cyst. A small cyst forms in the spot on the ovary where the egg pops out before making its journey to the uterus. This cyst then produces progesterone until the placenta has formed enough to begin producing its own progesterone. This small cyst can cause some discomfort for women in early pregnancy.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter. I read something similar. I wish I could relax. I try but it's like I can feel every twitch. Lol


----------



## moter98

Hopefully you will get great numbers tomorrow and you can relax. FX for you. Keep us posted when you get your results. I would think too that since your cervix was closed when the dr checked that's also a great sign.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I thought so too. Also the u/s tech said my uterus looked swollen. But said it could always look like that. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Yeah I thought so too. Also the u/s tech said my uterus looked swollen. But said it could always look like that. Lol

Um, your uterus should be swollen right? You're making room for a baby in there! 

AFM- I try not to symptom spot but I am having some mild cramping right now. Feels like AF cramps. Weird. AF is not due for another week.


----------



## colta

Good morning everyone! 
mailcmm - I'm sure everything will go fine... you have a lot of symptoms and generally the more you have, the better you are. If you have a sensitive cervix, any kind of rough physical movement could cause you to spot... it's probably nothing to fret about (although I'm sure you will). 

AFM - Despite feeling like death warmed over with this nose/throat infection, cold, thing... I'm actually having a pretty good morning. My temp plummeted yesterday and today has shot up past where it's been before... so maybe that's a good sign? :shrug: I guess we'll see this afternoon and tomorrow when I test. 

Wish me luck! [-o&lt;


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck! I hope you get your bfp. 

I will be heading to the dr soon. They will have my results in minutes so I will know before I leave.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought so too. Also the u/s tech said my uterus looked swollen. But said it could always look like that. Lol
> 
> Um, your uterus should be swollen right? You're making room for a baby in there!
> 
> AFM- I try not to symptom spot but I am having some mild cramping right now. Feels like AF cramps. Weird. AF is not due for another week.Click to expand...

Yeah lol I took that as a good sign. 

I hope this is it for you. I have had mild af cramps since I found out. They come and go. Hopefully they are your uterus making room for baby. Or baby snuggling in for the next 9 mo.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Good luck! I hope you get your bfp.
> 
> I will be heading to the dr soon. They will have my results in minutes so I will know before I leave.

What time are you going?


----------



## Twinkie210

6dpo today... at least the 2WW seems to be going faster! I am not at all hopeful this cycle, I am fairly certain my progesterone is too low for me to get pregnant anyway. BUT, once AF shows I am calling my Dr. to start some tests, so I will actually be relieved to see her! Still planning on testing Saturday morning.


----------



## mailcmm

Went to the Dr. Get my results in an HR. She said my numbers were perfect. So now to see if they doubled


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Went to the Dr. Get my results in an HR. She said my numbers were perfect. So now to see if they doubled

Cant wait!


----------



## mailcmm

I called but the girl hasn't run the test yet. Said she will call me this afternoon. I am so worried. Just want a glimmer that everything is ok. And I have a cramp on my right side that is traveling down my leg. Super scary.


----------



## moter98

FX for you mail. Is the cramping mild? I would think that's normal.


----------



## Twinkie210

I can't wait to hear about your test results... I am sure they will be good.

Well I did it. I broke down and called my GP and asked for a thyroid test. I am waiting to hear back from the office to find out if they want me to come in or just write me a script to get the blood work done. I am so nervous! Part of me wants them to find something wrong, so I actually have a reason for my MC/not getting pregnant. But the other part of me hopes everything is normal...


----------



## mailcmm

I hope you get all the answers you are looking for, but I rather you get that bfp.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> FX for you mail. Is the cramping mild? I would think that's normal.

I feel like I am getting my period. Like a continuous ov pain on the right with some sciatic pain down my leg. It's not bad but more then mild. Still waiting on results and going insane.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> FX for you mail. Is the cramping mild? I would think that's normal.
> 
> I feel like I am getting my period. Like a continuous ov pain on the right with some sciatic pain down my leg. It's not bad but more then mild. Still waiting on results and going insane.Click to expand...

Dont they know we hate to wait on results like this. They should have a time limit on getting important results back to you. I think the pain is just from your panic attack. Calm down, we will know the results soon enough........I have to wait all the way till in the morning to get my ultrasound.


----------



## mailcmm

I can't wait for your us. We need happy pics.


----------



## BERDC99

Oh My Gosh.....no updates yet?


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> FX for you mail. Is the cramping mild? I would think that's normal.
> 
> I feel like I am getting my period. Like a continuous ov pain on the right with some sciatic pain down my leg. It's not bad but more then mild. Still waiting on results and going insane.Click to expand...

I can't believe that you haven't heard yet!!!

Well I just got a call from my Dr. office and he scheduled an appointment for Thursday @ 10:15... I hope this leads somewhere!


----------



## mailcmm

Nope. I am gonna call at 3 if they haven't called me. Think my pain may be my back. Not sure cause it really feels like my ovary but with the sciatic pain I am inclined to think its my back. I had some serious back problems before we started ttc. I went to Pilates and it got better. Then when my mc happened I decided maybe working out quite so intensely when I hadn't previously was a bad idea. I had only gone for 2 months. Anyway, if it doesn't disappear by tomorrow I will call the dr about it. Lol I mean what's considered constant? Lol


----------



## colta

Well... I did another HPT today and as far as I can tell it's :bfn:. I kept thinking I was seeing a glimmer of a line, but I can't be sure... it could very easily be me having line eye. At any rate, AF is due any day now, so I'm just going to relax and wait... I'll take another HPT three days from now if AF doesn't show up and see what happens. 

I'm thinking that if yesterday was an implantation dip, then I probably wouldn't have a positive for another couple days anyway, so I'll just wait and see.

Fingers crossed for mailcmm and Twinkie... I hope you both get the news/info that you want.


----------



## mailcmm

I called and left a message. If I don't hear anything by 4 I will call back and raise hell. Ready for today to be over.


----------



## mailcmm

colta said:


> Well... I did another HPT today and as far as I can tell it's :bfn:. I kept thinking I was seeing a glimmer of a line, but I can't be sure... it could very easily be me having line eye. At any rate, AF is due any day now, so I'm just going to relax and wait... I'll take another HPT three days from now if AF doesn't show up and see what happens.
> 
> I'm thinking that if yesterday was an implantation dip, then I probably wouldn't have a positive for another couple days anyway, so I'll just wait and see.
> 
> Fingers crossed for mailcmm and Twinkie... I hope you both get the news/info that you want.

What type of test did you use?


----------



## colta

It was one of those One Step blue dye ones... DH picked it up for me. I'm not too keen on them and would much rather have a frer, but he didn't know any better, so I'm just going to leave it be for now and see about getting a frer later if AF doesn't show up.


----------



## mailcmm

Those blue tests are crap. They should take them off the market. Well keep us posted. I have high hopes


----------



## moter98

It's driving me crazy! How could they not have called you back yet mail. Wish they would hurry up.

Colta when is AF due? You have much more patience than me lol! I don't like blue dye tests either. Pink are easier to read


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> It's driving me crazy! How could they not have called you back yet mail. Wish they would hurry up.
> 
> Colta when is AF due? You have much more patience than me lol! I don't like blue dye tests either. Pink are easier to read

Well... techniquely, AF could have been due today... but at most she should be due within the 3 days, so we'll see. I'm still getting used to my cycles post ectopic, so we'll see. 

As for being patient... well, I think I'm so patient because I'm too sick to do much of anything right now. lol...


----------



## mailcmm

Still no call. I can't take this waiting. It's like waiting to find out if you have cancer. How do I calm down?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Still no call. I can't take this waiting. It's like waiting to find out if you have cancer. How do I calm down?

I don't have any words of wisdom for you. I would feel the same way. Just know that we are all pulling for you and praying.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Still no call. I can't take this waiting. It's like waiting to find out if you have cancer. How do I calm down?

Oh My......this is like watching paint dye. I wish they would hurry up already.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It's driving me crazy! How could they not have called you back yet mail. Wish they would hurry up.
> 
> Colta when is AF due? You have much more patience than me lol! I don't like blue dye tests either. Pink are easier to read
> 
> Well... techniquely, AF could have been due today... but at most she should be due within the 3 days, so we'll see. I'm still getting used to my cycles post ectopic, so we'll see.
> 
> As for being patient... well, I think I'm so patient because I'm too sick to do much of anything right now. lol...Click to expand...

Hope you feel better colta!


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Still no call. I can't take this waiting. It's like waiting to find out if you have cancer. How do I calm down?
> 
> Oh My......this is like watching paint dye. I wish they would hurry up already.Click to expand...

Tell me about it. Lol


----------



## BERDC99

I think I have refreshed my screen 20 times now.


----------



## mailcmm

I don't know why they haven't called yet. Every time my phone rings my heart jumps out of my chest. I want to call back but don't want to act the crazy pregnant lady.


----------



## mailcmm

I will call at 430. This is maddening.


----------



## moter98

Call before that. Don't they close at 5?


----------



## mailcmm

What if the results were bad and the lab tech needs a dr to call me back?


----------



## mailcmm

I don't know what time they close.


----------



## mailcmm

Calling now.


----------



## mailcmm

Went to voicemail again. I am freaking out now.


----------



## moter98

Well in my experience I have always heard bad news from dr quickly. Any normal tests I just get a letter in the mail a week later. As for beta results I called my nurse two hours after the test and she always called me back within an hour with the numbers. I had to call for it though. They are terrible with calling, even when they say they will I still have to call first.


----------



## moter98

Are you calling the nurse line or the lab?


----------



## moter98

Try calling appt desk to contact your nurse


----------



## mailcmm

Already did that they transfer me to the lab. I don't have a nurse because this dr office has an in house lab. And reception said all they can do is transfer me.


----------



## mailcmm

Alright they are going to get her. I am so scared


----------



## moter98

Frustrating! We have in house lab too. But my nurse always gives my results or I get a letter. I really hope they get back to you today!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

FX


----------



## mailcmm

Numbers weren't on my chart they transferred me to the lab and I left another message. I want to cry.


----------



## mailcmm

I can't wait til tomorrow. That will kill me.


----------



## moter98

Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## mailcmm

And I've already pulled the I just had an mc in sept card. So I am officially the crazy pregnant lady.dont know what to do now. Guess just wait and maybe she will call before tomorrow. Dh says well they were busy and you didn't have an appointment... I say most of the appointments are well visits!


----------



## moter98

That sucks its taking so long. When I called my clinic about my bleeding they got me in within an hour for blood tests . I called two hours later for results cause I couldn't wait. Nurse called me back within an hour. She was great. I was crying on the phone the first time I called to get a beta though. She probably felt bad for me. Our clinic is really busy too but lab usually isn't unless there's a flu shot clinic


----------



## mailcmm

Not a whole lot of obs in our area. There are none in my city so I drive 35 minutes to the next city that has 2 offices that handle several cities. I hate it. This office seemed better then the other but now I am not so sure.


----------



## moter98

Oh. We are in a bigger city. We have two big clinics to choose from. All in house labs and the one I go to even does 4d ultrasounds. Dr already said I will get one of those with #2 cause ds had a birth defect. They are really fun to see baby in so much detail. Maybe they just are swamped like your dh said. I would think though that of it was bad news you would have heard by now. I would take it as a sign of good news. They must not have found anything unusual about your numbers or they would have made it a priority to contact you.


----------



## mailcmm

That better be the case. Would hate to think they wouldn't call right away if something was bad. Still... I really wanted to know so I could get a good nights sleep.


----------



## mailcmm

Nurse just called said she hadn't run them yet and was doing so now. She said she will call me in 30 min. Dh is upset at how anxious I am. He is very much a things will happen and I can't change that person and I am the opposite. I wish I could be like him but I can't.


----------



## moter98

Oh so glad you will know soon!


----------



## mailcmm

Me too. Been a long day.


----------



## mailcmm

887... I am balling tears of joy.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Yay!!!! So happy for you. That is beyond great.


----------



## mailcmm

The lab girl said it was perfect. I am amazed. Way higher then it ever got last time.


----------



## moter98

you've got your sticky bean in there! now you can relax. get a good nights sleep, baby is doing great.


----------



## mailcmm

I know. This has really set me at ease


----------



## moter98

yep. now you know baby is growing so relax and enjoy this time. 8 months from now you will be cuddling your LO.


----------



## mailcmm

Nothing would make me happier. Now get to peeing on things lol so you can join me!


----------



## moter98

lol! believe me i will. really, really, really hoping for a BFP this week. i don't want to have to go do a bunch of tests. i just want to be pregnant already and not have to worry about all that. still having cramps today. usually happens 3 days before AF, so i'm really hoping it's implantation rather than AF showing up early. i'm testing tomorrow morning. i'll be 8 dpo. even if BFN it's still early yet.


----------



## mailcmm

Are you sure you want to know that early? Lol it's been hell. I am thinking with my numbers they may see something next friday when I go to the dr.


----------



## moter98

yep. i just have to know. i can't stand the suspense. it's too nerve wracking for me. i just like to know one way or the other....and then start worrying some more,lol! are you getting an u/s next fri?


----------



## mailcmm

Maybe? I hope so. I am gonna ask. Lol feel so much better. Still crampy a nd checking the tp.... But my stress is diminished. I feel really hopeful.


----------



## moter98

oh that would be so cool. post pics if you get to. it's just your uterus stretching. i bet you notice it more because you are paying so much attention to it now. those numbers are really great! i wonder if there are twins in there? wouldn't it be a trip if they say 2 sacs on u/s?


----------



## BERDC99

OMG.....I left work, picked up my son, took him to Game Stop, and got dinner got home and in that time I missed three pages of post. Mail I am so happy that your numbers have went up so much, but sorry you had to be put through the ringer to get them. 

I have 12 1/2 hours till I find out the fate of my little bean. I so hope we have a strong heart beat and he/she is measuring right on where it should be. I am so nervous. Dont really know how much I am going to sleep tonight.


----------



## mailcmm

I am really thinking twins is becoming more and more likely. 887 is twice normal for 4 weeks. Which I Won't be until Thursday lol


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> OMG.....I left work, picked up my son, took him to Game Stop, and got dinner got home and in that time I missed three pages of post. Mail I am so happy that your numbers have went up so much, but sorry you had to be put through the ringer to get them.
> 
> I have 12 1/2 hours till I find out the fate of my little bean. I so hope we have a strong heart beat and he/she is measuring right on where it should be. I am so nervous. Dont really know how much I am going to sleep tonight.

Now we get to stress with you. I can't wait for pics. I am sure everything is fine. Are you still in sleepy mode? I can't keep my eyes open, stress or no stress.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> OMG.....I left work, picked up my son, took him to Game Stop, and got dinner got home and in that time I missed three pages of post. Mail I am so happy that your numbers have went up so much, but sorry you had to be put through the ringer to get them.
> 
> I have 12 1/2 hours till I find out the fate of my little bean. I so hope we have a strong heart beat and he/she is measuring right on where it should be. I am so nervous. Dont really know how much I am going to sleep tonight.
> 
> Now we get to stress with you. I can't wait for pics. I am sure everything is fine. Are you still in sleepy mode? I can't keep my eyes open, stress or no stress.Click to expand...

I was off work friday through yesterday and going back to work today was so hard. Everyday that I was off I slept 10 hours a night and took an hour to two hour nap each day. Today I was sitting at my desk and had my heater on and was having the hardest time staying awake.


----------



## mailcmm

I sleep 8 hrs a night and take a nap each day too. For me that's a ridiculous amount of sleep. Due too my scare on Saturday dh is covering my clients so I am home for the next 2 weeks. I just want to be sure that I didn't do something to create the problem. That day I was on my feet cooking for 5 hours and I just feel that I may really need to just take it easy. How are you on cramps? I have been really crampy. But they are coming and going and coming back again. May take a Tylenol so I can relax, but the pain isnt bad enough to need to. Still a possibility it's my back.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I sleep 8 hrs a night and take a nap each day too. For me that's a ridiculous amount of sleep. Due too my scare on Saturday dh is covering my clients so I am home for the next 2 weeks. I just want to be sure that I didn't do something to create the problem. That day I was on my feet cooking for 5 hours and I just feel that I may really need to just take it easy. How are you on cramps? I have been really crampy. But they are coming and going and coming back again. May take a Tylenol so I can relax, but the pain isnt bad enough to need to. Still a possibility it's my back.

I haven't any cramps lately. I did have them earlier on which scared the crap out of me. If I run my hand across my lower stomach I can feel the start of my baby bump.


----------



## mailcmm

Hopefully mine will go soon then. Actually feeling optimistic right now. But all that aside... I am hoping everything goes ok with your us tomorrow. I am sure it will be fine and really can't wait for the news.


----------



## moter98

OH. MY. GOSH. So since mail had such good news today I decided to test tonight and........I see a line! I am going to try to take a pic of it and post it. It is faint, so not sure it will show up on the camera, but I know I see it!!!


----------



## moter98

Here it is. Can you see it?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2488.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 10









IMG_2486.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10









IMG_2495.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mailcmm

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Omg omg that is great pics please. I want to stare at faint lines..

Ok I can't stop crying. Watching heart and souls with Robert downey jr and balling. I cry at commercials and are you ready for this.... Lol hall pass had me in hysterics. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Just saw pics... I see the line. It's faint but I see it. Oh what a great night. Now I am crying again. Lol I am so happy for you.


----------



## moter98

you see it too? yes, then I'm not crazy! oh, i am so excited i'm not gonna sleep a wink tonight. i'm gonna take a FRER in the morning.....or tonight when i'm still up in four hours. i had only held for 2 hours and wasn't expecting to see anything, had to do a double take. i am over the moon right now!!!!!


----------



## mailcmm

I completely see it! Yes definitely do a frer. This is fabulous. I am heading around the moon with you. 7dpo! Wow.


----------



## moter98

I'm really 8dpo, according to FF and my temps. I just didn't change my ticker. it's gonna be a long wait for that FRER. my stomach is in knots! i feel like i'm 7 years old and it's christmas morning,lol!


----------



## moter98

did you have cramps this early. feels like AF is coming. i'm already starting to worry if that is normal. i didn't have that with DS


----------



## mailcmm

Y'all need to start peeing in cups. Lol I bought those little plastic bathroom cups and just dip. Then I can do multiple tests if I get a faint. Although I only use frer. I just trust it. Lol this is such a great night.


----------



## moter98

i totally would have, but i really wasn't expecting to see anything yet. i was just satisfying my POAS addiction. now i really wish i would have.


----------



## mailcmm

I have been crampy since I found out. I feel every twinge. I try not to but I fail. My mc has completely tainted this experience for me. I will say this is the best mentally I have been since I found out. My cramps go all day and range in severity and location. I read that unless it's constant, in one place and accompanied by blood it's ok. Yeah I know that's completely not helpful.


----------



## moter98

i've been cramping off and on for the last 2 days. feels just like AF cramps, but milder. i haven't seen any blood yet. you can bet i'll be looking for it now. hoping this is it and it sticks. i can't help but worry though. oh boy, this could be a long road.


----------



## mailcmm

When was Menb due back from vaca? I want to hear how she is doing.

Now we have 3 more bfps left to come. My fingers are crossed for you girls.


----------



## moter98

i can't remember. hopefully soon. need an update Menb!
anyone else POAS yet? me and mail wanna see more faint lines.


----------



## mailcmm

Told you testing early is hell. Lol I wish I waited til 7 dp af was due. Ha I still wouldn't have tested yet as af was due two days from now.


----------



## moter98

ok, you were right. now i'm on pins and needles to see if line gets darker or any bleeding. these cramps scare me a bit. i'm so happy, excited, and terrified all at the same time.


----------



## mailcmm

It's an emotional roller coaster. It's gonna be great girl. We all deserve this. Lol the bfp not the roller coaster lol


----------



## moter98

lol! yes we do. we have all had to go through a lot to get here. it's so nice to be able to come here and talk (obsess) about all this. i know you ladies understand, having been through it too.


----------



## mailcmm

Having you girls has been a life/sanity saver!


----------



## moter98

Well ladies, I took two more hpts. One a frer and one cheapo. Both were bfn! I don't get it. The first one I took even is pink in color. I looks like it may be an evap. I am so disappointed.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Well ladies, I took two more hpts. One a frer and one cheapo. Both were bfn! I don't get it. The first one I took even is pink in color. I looks like it may be an evap. I am so disappointed.

Don't be discouraged yet! It is still really early and the sensitivities can vary even between two tests of the same brand. Just wait a few days and test again! I am going to test Saturday morning... I still don't think that it will be positive, but I will test anyway!


----------



## BERDC99

On my way for my ultrasound!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh mote r... I saw it too. Test again in a couple days.

Twinkie.... Good luck.

Berdc... I can't wait for pics. Good luck


----------



## moter98

:cry:Yep. It was an evap. Another bfn on frer. What a cruel joke. I thought the line was a bit thin but it was pink. I'm so mad at those wondfo tests right now. I was so excited. :cry: 
Twinkie I don't know how soon the line came up. I didn't look at it until the 5 minutes were up.


----------



## mailcmm

That's why I only use frer. They are pricey but worth it. I have never had an evap but when I started here I read so many stories that I decided to always get a good brand. But it still may just be you peed all the hormone out. I say test again tomorrow am. Give your body time to build up more.


----------



## moter98

I still have a bunch of the wondfos left but I will go buy some frer. I'm just so mad it was pink! If it was white or gray I would have known right away it was an evap. Hoping for a bfp yet. It's still early. My cramps went away finally.


----------



## mailcmm

Just read a ton of reviews on amazon that women rated wondfo tests at 1 or 2 stars because they got false positives.


----------



## moter98

I'm throwing them all out and buying frer. This false positive has broken me.


----------



## mailcmm

I am so sorry sweetheart. That just sucks. And who knows its still early maybe it wasn't false. I have tested positive then negative before. Hang in there.


----------



## moter98

Thanks. It will pass. I just have to get over the dissapointment


----------



## BERDC99

Well, I didn't have the tech that I love and I didnt get any pictures. I did get my video and see my little beans heart beating at 164 bpm. My husband and I are on :cloud9:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh berdc great great news. Congrats!


----------



## mailcmm

So I have determined with 90% certainty that my pain is from my back. It's fairly bad too. Will have to talk to dr about it next week.... If I make it that long. Lol dh is at work and my 85 yr old grandma who we call GG for great grandma is here with me. I love listening to her pregnancy stories. Lol she asked me if I would get ether. I almost peed myself.


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL ether?.... I miss my Grandma's so much! You are so lucky you get to experience this with her! But I like to imagine that they are in Heaven with my baby right now...

Of course I get sick on my day off work! I was soooo dizzy this morning. Everytime I went to lay down the whole room would spin. I also woke up with a sore throat so either a sinus infection or side effects of Prometrium...


----------



## mailcmm

This will be ggs 5th great grandchild. She is still able to pick my kids up from school. She says that the kids keep her alive. 

Maybe the dizziness is your first sign.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> This will be ggs 5th great grandchild. She is still able to pick my kids up from school. She says that the kids keep her alive.
> 
> Maybe the dizziness is your first sign.

I wish it was! But I have had it several other cycles and has never been a sign for me :( since I feel bad today anyway I am betting on a virus... I guess I will find out for sure in a few days.


----------



## mailcmm

Fingers crossed tight for you.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie did you have any problems getting your dr to see you ? I'm gonna call next week if AF shows up. I'm starting to get really worried there is something wrong .


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie did you have any problems getting your dr to see you ? I'm gonna call next week if AF shows up. I'm starting to get really worried there is something wrong .

Well I didn't call my OB/GYN, I called my GP cause I wanted a thyroid test and I figured I would get in sooner to see him than the OB/GYN. But no, I called the office and said that I was having symptoms of underactive thyroid and wanted to be tested and the Dr. got me in this week. I haven't seen him since we started TTC, so I guess I will discuss the whole MC/not getting pregnant problem too, but I doubt that he will do anything past the thyroid test. I am still planning on calling my OB/GYN once I find out if this cycle worked or not (should be next week), but since I am not "sick" I don't know how long it will take me to get an appointment with him :( I usually have to schedule my yearly checkups 6-8 weeks in advance because his office is so busy.


----------



## moter98

Oh. I will want the thyroid and hormone levels checked at the same time so I'll have to call my ob. Ours books out 6-8 weeks too for the yearly physical. But any other problems I've called about they got me in either that day or within a week. But those were things I needed to be seen for right away. I'm not sure the dr will see me yet. If he won't I will try to get him to at least let me do the lab work. That wouldn't require to be seen by a dr. He would just have to review the results. If he won't then I will call my gp just to check my thyroid. My only symptom would be the infertility and my mom had hers removed around my age.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Oh. I will want the thyroid and hormone levels checked at the same time so I'll have to call my ob. Ours books out 6-8 weeks too for the yearly physical. But any other problems I've called about they got me in either that day or within a week. But those were things I needed to be seen for right away. I'm not sure the dr will see me yet. If he won't I will try to get him to at least let me do the lab work. That wouldn't require to be seen by a dr. He would just have to review the results. If he won't then I will call my gp just to check my thyroid. My only symptom would be the infertility and my mom had hers removed around my age.

Well I figured that if my GP finds a thyroid issue then I can take the results to my OB/GYN and start getting treated sooner, if not then the worst thing would be that my OB/GYN rechecks it when he does blood work. Hopefully we get our BFPs before then!


----------



## moter98

Yeah. Hopefully. My faith has been crushed for the moment.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope you girls get it all sorted. Really hope it becomes a moot point though in the next couple of days.

Still no sign of Menb?


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I hope you girls get it all sorted. Really hope it becomes a moot point though in the next couple of days.
> 
> Still no sign of Menb?

I have been wondering about her too!


----------



## BERDC99

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPEIw2-hjDQ


----------



## BERDC99

Here is the link to my ultrasound from this morning

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPEIw2-hjDQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPEIw2-hjDQ

okay i dont know why it is not showing


----------



## BERDC99

okay it is under my tickers. i will leave it up there for a few days


----------



## mailcmm

I see it. Oh berdc that is so beautiful. Congrats momma!!


----------



## menb

Hey ladies!!! I've been here, just chillin out! I've been doing lots and lots of reading and researching. I've been so 'pangy' and 'twingy' and I didn't want to ruin anyone's moments--so I just read yalls posts and said my prayers for ya!

Berdc--the video is awesome! Wow, I couldn't stop smiling for you! Congrats!

Twinkie--i asked my mom (a retired obgyn nurse) about the thyroid issues and she said that was exactly the right thing to do--what you're planning. But, just remember you aren't out yet!!

Moter--I am so feeling your disappointment. I only use FR too, but I did have a random blue dye and it was actually my first positive. I didn't believe it so I automatically did the FR right after that and it was positive too. So, just test again in the morning--the real morning though--not 2am. :0 Fingers and toes are crossed for ya!

Mail--I am SO right there with you. I've been crampy since we found out too. Like you said in a recent post, this whole experience has been tainted for me. I hate that I feel that way, but I just wish I could lay back and enjoy it. Instead, I'm terrified all day long. Everytime I wipe, my heart races (which can't be good for the baby) and every twinge sends me into a panic. All the research I've read and all the folks I talk to say that the twingy/pangy/crampy feeling is normal, but unlike you ladies--this is my first. I don't have anything to compare it to.
And, those numbers are great! Congrats again!

So, I still haven't called the doctor. I am so chicken shyt! I got my bloodwork and genetic tests back before we got the BFP and all is good, so that's a slight sigh of relief. The doc wanted to that Hysterosonogram tho and it's scheduled for Jan 6th. You can't do that test when you're preggo, so I'm waiting to cancel it (just in case). I know--horrible, but those MC's have me so twisted. :nope: What he still can do is a regular transvaginal US and that's what I want him to do to look for fibroids and/or other issues, but I just don't know how to tell him that I'm pregnant again. I'm don't do well with disappointment. 

See, this is why I've stayed away...I'm in such a weird place with this pregnancy. I want it so bad, but it just seems so far away for us. I'm not really sure what to do. :shrug:


----------



## menb

And, Colta--hang in there girl!


----------



## mailcmm

Menb- you hang in there and get stuff off your chest here, thats what you do. Never feel you are ruining anything. That's what we are here for. I understand your worry girl but you need to tell your dr. You need to start having bloodwork done. Don't put it off because you are scared of your dr. He is there to help you not judge you and if he does judge just get a new dr. So happy that you are doing well though. We have all been thinking about you. And worrying about you. We are here for you whenever. Please remember that!


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree! Call you Dr.! It was ultimately your choice when you wanted to start TTC again and your Dr. shouldn't judge that decision, his only concern should be for your health and the health of yoru pregnancy. And if he has a problem with you being pregnant again, then find a new Dr., there are plenty of them out there!


----------



## menb

I called and spoke to nurse who called the doc on-call. She said its too early for an US, so they ordered bloodwork and progesterone levels. Hubby and I are gonna drive out now. They said call in the morning for results AND to see how my dr. wants to handle everything from here. 

I know you ladies are right about worrying about what the doc has to say. Hubby says same thing, but I still worry about an 'I told you so' feeling he may have. I'm sure he'd never actually say it, but...

Either way, I finally joined my DH's insurance plan this month, so we'll have PPO then anyway. I'm thinking of switching to Northwestern's Women Hospital on the 1st. I'm with a good doc and network now, but Northwestern is the best. At least I'll have initial numbers, I guess. 

Well, we better get outta here if we're gonna drive up north to Evanston now. Talk to y'all soon.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> I called and spoke to nurse who called the doc on-call. She said its too early for an US, so they ordered bloodwork and progesterone levels. Hubby and I are gonna drive out now. They said call in the morning for results AND to see how my dr. wants to handle everything from here.
> 
> I know you ladies are right about worrying about what the doc has to say. Hubby says same thing, but I still worry about an 'I told you so' feeling he may have. I'm sure he'd never actually say it, but...
> 
> Either way, I finally joined my DH's insurance plan this month, so we'll have PPO then anyway. I'm thinking of switching to Northwestern's Women Hospital on the 1st. I'm with a good doc and network now, but Northwestern is the best. At least I'll have initial numbers, I guess.
> 
> Well, we better get outta here if we're gonna drive up north to Evanston now. Talk to y'all soon.

I have you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## mailcmm

Will be thinking about you. Keep us posted and I am so glad you called.


----------



## colta

So, still no sign of AF... been majorly sick and blegh feeling, but that's just the flu/illness I have. 
I'm not sure what to make of this cycle... I've been so up and down and unsure/sure about whether or not this is going anywhere. 
Me and DH are both kind of freaked out and worried and just generally concerned with why things are going as they are. Last time we got pregnant, we were NTNP for only 1 real cycle. It's kind of heart breaking that we're looking at our 3rd cycle after the ectopic pregnancy and still nothing... It baffles me that we could catch so quickly the first time and not have the same thing happen this time... I dunno, I know we've only just started trying and there are many women who try much longer... but it's just so confusing after our previous luck, (or bad luck, however you look at it). :shrug:

Anyway, sorry for complaining. :blush: 

menb - good on you for calling the Dr, if he gives you hell then he obviously wasn't the doctor for you.


----------



## moter98

colta - i know! what the heck is going on? we got pregnant really fast too and now after the loss, nothing. i am just as confused. hoping you get your bfp this cycle. have you tested?

berdc - congrats on seeing baby and hearing the heartbeat today. that is so awesome!

menb - good luck on your numbers. don't worry, the dr isn't gonna be upset with you. they are there to help.

television - you are you doing? haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## moter98

colta - i know! what the heck is going on? we got pregnant really fast too and now after the loss, nothing. i am just as confused. hoping you get your bfp this cycle. have you tested?

berdc - congrats on seeing baby and hearing the heartbeat today. that is so awesome!

menb - good luck on your numbers. don't worry, the dr isn't gonna be upset with you. they are there to help.

television - you are you doing? haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## RS2011

Hi! I'm on my first cycle but not sure if I should wait one more to ttc again. Any positive stories to share? Should I give it a go this month... it's been 7 weeks since my D&C.


----------



## mailcmm

So sorry for your loss. Lots of positive stories here. We had one bfp the first cycle and 2 in the second. So far everyone is doing well. That being said only you will know when you are ready to try again. I had my d&c in sept. this was my second cycle ttc and I got my bfp 7dpo. Numbers are shooting up. So trying to remain calm. That's not really working out for me. But I have been pregnant for 16 days and I really hope this is my sticky bean.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah where is television???

And Menb... How did it go at the dr?


----------



## Twinkie210

Could this day get any worse? Still feeling yucky and now spotting red too :(


----------



## menb

Doc office was uneventful. Just had blood drawn. Said results will be ready tonight, but doctor will need to read them and then let me know. In the past, I had my blood on thursday nights and my doc would call by 2pm the next day. I'm assuming he will give me a call tomorrow.

At this point, I'm feeling a little better about what he will say. In the back of my mind, I still worry about failure and the possibility that failure would be my fault for going for it now. But, I'm okay with it. I've decided to switch doc offices anyway with the insurance change. My current doc is uber convenient for me when I'm at work, but switching to Northwestern is a win-win. It's 'close' to work and 'close' to home. Well, as close as stuff can be in Chicago. :)

I'm out for the count. Hubby is like, seriously it's not even 7:30 yet. I'm like, dude do you know I've been wanting to go to sleep since about 6!! :haha: :sleep:


----------



## moter98

Implantation spotting?


----------



## menb

Welcome RS,
Sorry we had to meet on such yucky terms. 

So, I'mma be completely honest with you about the wait or not to wait...If I would have had the will-power and the nerves to wait, I would have. There will always be the wonder if I wouldn't have had the 2nd MC if I'd waited for my lining to thicken more. Who knows, but...?

You have to do what's best for you, your body and your family. I'm a teacher, so we were trying to plan around the school year. I love my job and my kids and really wanted to not have to take too much time off from the beginning of the school year, so we tried right away. (My first MC was in September at 8 weeks and my 2nd MC was the first week of Nov at 5weeks). If this little one sticks, it looks like our plans of not missing school are out. This little one is due first week of September 2012, so... I'm also 35 and will be 36 in the summer, so age was also a factor for us. We want two and we are just starting now. 

There are lots and lots of success stories of couples trying right away and having healthy babies, so you certainly have a chance. Either way, good luck to ya...we're here for you no matter what! :hugs:


----------



## menb

moter98 said:


> Implantation spotting?

Are you thinking you've seen some? That'd be great!!


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Implantation spotting?
> 
> Are you thinking you've seen some? That'd be great!!Click to expand...

No. I meant Twinkie. Could it be ib?


----------



## Twinkie210

I guess it could be, but it was red, not pink or brown.


----------



## menb

moter98 said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Implantation spotting?
> 
> Are you thinking you've seen some? That'd be great!!Click to expand...
> 
> No. I meant Twinkie. Could it be ib?Click to expand...

Yeah, I see that now. Sorry. :) Think we posted at nearly the same time. 

It still could be IB, Twinkie!!


----------



## moter98

Hmmm..... If you don't usually spot this early it could be ib.


----------



## mailcmm

Fxd for ib! Good luck twinkie


----------



## mailcmm

I am to bed all. Super sleepy. Night


----------



## colta

Hope it's IB for you Twinkie!!

I've just noticed a little bit of pink spotting (very very faint)... so I'm beginning to wonder if AF might be around the corner. 
I've extremely disappointed and to be honest, kind of flabbergasted. I never thought that it would take this long (I know it hasn't actually been long, but it feels that way), to get a BFP when I got it the first time last time... makes no sense, it's not like we did/didn't do anything different. :shrug:

Ah well, I guess we'll see what the morning brings.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well still spotting this morning :( I am really doubting the IB theory. I guess we will see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## colta

Spotting continues for me and has picked up a bit... light pink and barely there, but enough for me to know that AF is on her way... I always spot before AF arrives (usually the day before), so I can pretty much guarantee that I'm out. 

:cry:

I just don't understand what we're doing wrong? We got pregnant so quickly last time and I guess it was a bit foolish of me to think it would happen the same way again... ah well, on to another cycle I suppose. :nope:


----------



## mailcmm

:hugs:Oh girls I am sorry. I know it's frustrating. We all want this so badly. And I think it's a safe bet to say we want it more then the girls ttc that haven't had a loss. Mainly because we were so close only to have it ripped away. Hang in there. You will catch that egg. In the mean time get to the drs and see if there is anything preventing that.


----------



## mailcmm

I am never going to first trimester again! What a horrible scary evil place. I am too worried as it is without reading stuff over there.


----------



## moter98

well, 9-10dpo and bfn this morning. i think i'm out this month. just biding my time to be able to call the dr.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I am never going to first trimester again! What a horrible scary evil place. I am too worried as it is without reading stuff over there.

I know I scare myself every time I look in there. All you see is negative stuff, and it makes you think of everything that could go wrong. I try to only read the psoitive stories but they are far and few between. I think it is just better to share stories here between us girls and not read those horrible stories. 

Last night I had some cramps on my left side and I was scared to death cause of it. I think it was just from the vaginal ultrasound I had yesterday and where they have o press so hard to find my left ovary. I kept telling myself that it was normal, but it is so hard to convince your self of that.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Spotting continues for me and has picked up a bit... light pink and barely there, but enough for me to know that AF is on her way... I always spot before AF arrives (usually the day before), so I can pretty much guarantee that I'm out.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I just don't understand what we're doing wrong? We got pregnant so quickly last time and I guess it was a bit foolish of me to think it would happen the same way again... ah well, on to another cycle I suppose. :nope:

I dont think it is anything that you guys are doing wrong. I found this and thought you might like to read. 

There is about a 15-25% chance of becoming pregnant in each ovulatory cycle: But you need to do everything right and you shouldn't have any medical issues and his sperm count should be fine. 

Approximately 40% of couples who are starting out TTC will conceive during the first three months of trying, and about 70% of couples TTC will conceive during the first six months.

Up to 85% of couples will conceive within the first year of TTC. Your ability to conceive in any given cycle falls after age 30.


----------



## moter98

ok. i just found this.

Average number of months to conception, by age:

* early 20s: 4-5 months
* late 20s: 5-7 months
* early 30s: 7-10 months
* late 30s: 10-12 months

that actually makes me feel better. i'm just hitting the 7 month window so maybe it isn't all that unusual at my age to not have conceived yet. i am 32.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> ok. i just found this.
> 
> Average number of months to conception, by age:
> 
> * early 20s: 4-5 months
> * late 20s: 5-7 months
> * early 30s: 7-10 months
> * late 30s: 10-12 months
> 
> that actually makes me feel better. i'm just hitting the 7 month window so maybe it isn't all that unusual at my age to not have conceived yet. i am 32.

I just turned 29, it took us 5 cycles to conceive the last pregnancy and I think my next cycle will be number 5 after my MC...


----------



## Twinkie210

My friend that just got pregnant with #2 is 32 and she took a year to conceive her current pregnancy...


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> ok. i just found this.
> 
> Average number of months to conception, by age:
> 
> * early 20s: 4-5 months
> * late 20s: 5-7 months
> * early 30s: 7-10 months
> * late 30s: 10-12 months

I'm hoping the 4-5 month mark holds true for me too... I'm only 22 right now and DH is only 24.


----------



## moter98

this makes much more sense to me now! it doesn't have to mean there is something wrong with us. it can just take longer the older we are. this is silly, but that little article gave me my hope back! you are still in the normal conception range for age too.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... I am sure the cramping is normal. I have so many different kinds of cramps. I am scared too but try telling myself it's normal. Worst pain luckily has been my back. Today I have a pulling on my right side. It's like a stitch in my side. Nausea is horrible but I welcome it since I know it means everything is ok. Oh and I feel like my uterus is gonna fall out. I have constant pressure. Today I am more tired then usual too. Overall I feel good. Just pangs and twinges and n occasional cramp. Just scares the hell out of me.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> My friend that just got pregnant with #2 is 32 and she took a year to conceive her current pregnancy...

did she ever get tested, or just keep trying on her own?


----------



## mailcmm

I am so glad you found that info Moter. Hopefully we will start to see some more bfps!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> My friend that just got pregnant with #2 is 32 and she took a year to conceive her current pregnancy...
> 
> did she ever get tested, or just keep trying on her own?Click to expand...

She doesn't really talk about that kind of stuff, but as far as I know she just kept trying on her own. The month she got pregnant, her and her husband were thinking about stopping TTC for a few months. She may not be the best example though because she is really underweight, so I imagine she may have trouble TTC anyway...


----------



## moter98

oh, well i think i will ask for bloodwork. it can't hurt to know. i'm not getting any younger!

my SIL, the one who announced her pregnancy on xmas. well, she may not be now. she had a bfp then all bfn, just like what happened to me this week! she's going in today to get bloodwork. can you all say a little prayer for her? they have to do assisted conception. hoping she's got her #2 cooking already.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> oh, well i think i will ask for bloodwork. it can't hurt to know. i'm not getting any younger!
> 
> my SIL, the one who announced her pregnancy on xmas. well, she may not be now. she had a bfp then all bfn, just like what happened to me this week! she's going in today to get bloodwork. can you all say a little prayer for her? they have to do assisted conception. hoping she's got her #2 cooking already.

How sad. I will say a prayer for her. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Twinkie210

That is heartbreaking! I know a girl who would get a positive test at home and go to the Dr.s and her tests would be negative or inconclusive (like a level of 6). This happened multiple times, so I don't think it was due to evaps.


----------



## moter98

thanks. me too. i'm so emotional this week. just thinking about it makes me tear up. really hoping it all turns out well.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> That is heartbreaking! I know a girl who would get a positive test at home and go to the Dr.s and her tests would be negative or inconclusive (like a level of 6). This happened multiple times, so I don't think it was due to evaps.

if it was the same batch of tests, it could be evaps. but if she had level 6, isn't that pregnant? anything above a 5 means pregnant i think. maybe she had a chemical


----------



## mailcmm

And Moter... I just looked at your chart. I'd keep testing if I were you. Your temp is way up after a fall. I think you may have a chance. I could be wrong but your chart looks hopeful. Twinkie may have a better insight as she's been charting longer.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- You definately are not out yet! Your temps are still high so there is a chance it could just be too early.

Well just went to the bathroom and I am sure AF is starting early cause there was lots of red blood on the TP (I know tmi) and I am starting to cramp. So if this is the start of AF, that puts my last cycle at 21 days with a 7 day LP (and that is while I am on progesterone supplements). Freaking great...


----------



## BERDC99

I just counted up that I only have 38 days till my second trimester. .......I pray that everything stays well.


----------



## moter98

well, i am sick right now so that's probably why my temps have gone up. caught some bug over the holidays. hoping it won't be too bad by new years eve or i will be stuck at home all night. i think i'm out cause cervix just dropped really low. happened last month around this time too. and i'm cramping again. oh well, there's always next month right? i'm looking back at my previous charts and i just realized this is only my 5th cycle ttcal, so maybe it's not all that unusual that we haven't gotten a bfp yet. 

twinkie - sorry AF got you. is there anything else dr's can give you to lengthen your lp? have you tried the vitex? that is supposed to help. it's that fertilaid supplement. i read reviews on amazon that it helped regulate women's cycles and lengthened their lp.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I just counted up that I only have 38 days till my second trimester. .......I pray that everything stays well.

you're almost there!


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> I just counted up that I only have 38 days till my second trimester. .......I pray that everything stays well.

Wow it seems like it is going so fast!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> well, i am sick right now so that's probably why my temps have gone up. caught some bug over the holidays. hoping it won't be too bad by new years eve or i will be stuck at home all night. i think i'm out cause cervix just dropped really low. happened last month around this time too. and i'm cramping again. oh well, there's always next month right? i'm looking back at my previous charts and i just realized this is only my 5th cycle ttcal, so maybe it's not all that unusual that we haven't gotten a bfp yet.
> 
> twinkie - sorry AF got you. is there anything else dr's can give you to lengthen your lp? have you tried the vitex? that is supposed to help. it's that fertilaid supplement. i read reviews on amazon that it helped regulate women's cycles and lengthened their lp.

Well I think I am going to avoid all natural supplements next cycle and hopefully I can get in at my OB/GYN to see what he says. If he won't help I will look into those. I might see if he will give me a stronger dose of progesterone to take. I kind of expect him to put me on clomid at some point. 

I kind of want to see what my GP says about my thyroid, because I read somewhere that low progesterone and underactive thyroid are linked. (I don't really know which causes which). So I am kind of just waiting this next cycle out. We will still "try" unless on of my Dr.s say not to, but maybe give myself a natural cycle.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- You definately are not out yet! Your temps are still high so there is a chance it could just be too early.
> 
> Well just went to the bathroom and I am sure AF is starting early cause there was lots of red blood on the TP (I know tmi) and I am starting to cramp. So if this is the start of AF, that puts my last cycle at 21 days with a 7 day LP (and that is while I am on progesterone supplements). Freaking great...

Have you ever taken B6 to lengthen your LP?


----------



## mailcmm

So sorry Twinkie. Really hate that the witch got you. 

Berdc.... I can't believe it. That's amazing. 

I have a question... Should I go by when I think I ovulated or by lmp for my date. I ovulated on day 12 and have a short cycle so they put my at the 6th by lmp and the 3rd by ov guess it doesn't matter. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I still have a niggling positive feeling for you. Can't explain it.


----------



## moter98

hope you're right mail! for my first, the dr's went by my lmp for due date, but i went by my o date. you took opk's so you know when you o'd. i ended up having ds 5 days before my due date, 8 days before my lmp date. i think o date is more accurate, but in the end i guess it doesn't really matter all that much. LO will come when he/she is good and ready.


----------



## mailcmm

Very true.


----------



## moter98

do you have a gender preference?


----------



## menb

Hey girls...

Much better day with twinges yesterday. Trying to remember what, if anything, we did differently. Still chillin in bed playing words with friends, reading posts and watching water birth videos. Wow! Women's bodies sure are amazing. 

Glad you all pulled up that conception information. Hope that gives you some hope. 

Well, hubby just asked what we're doing today, so I guess laying in the bed isn't an option, eh?:blush:


----------



## menb

Nurse just called with first HCG numbers...2498! I'm between 20 and 18 dpo. That sound ok?

Doc wants another quant on Monday and to schedule an u/s for next week too. I already had the Hysterosonogram scheduled for Friday and that included the regular transvaginal u/s, but I think I want to schedule one for sooner than Friday. ???


----------



## colta

So, AF has officially gotten me. I'm out for this cycle... onto the next one I suppose...


----------



## menb

Sorry, Colta. At least we now know that it's normal to take a few cycles to catch the eggy.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, back from the Dr. He thinks I am either hyperthyroid or anemic. I disagree. I think I am hypothyroid. First off, I only had about 4 weeks in my life where I had any symptoms of hyperthyroid. Secondly, How in the hell can I be anemic taking prenatal vitamins every day for the past 8 months???? I think my Dr. was focusing on the fact that I lost 20lbs in a short period of time and my heart rate was really high, but he didn't really listen to any of my other symptoms... Oh well he wrote me a script to get my blood test that is all that matters.

The script is for:
Fe (Iron cause he thinks I am anemic which I really don't think I am)
TSH (Thyroid stimulating hormone)
TSI (Thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)
Free T3 (part of the thyroid hormone)
CBC (complete blood count)
BMP (basic metabolic panel) 
Lipid (Cholesterol)
Vit D
Vit B12

And my bleeding seems to be letting up, so now I don't know if this was CD1 or just heavy spotting... wth. I guess I will see what the rest of the day brings before I make a decision on how to classify this. It was heavy enough I needed a tampon and I was passing red blood and clots, but now it has turned kind of brown, but my progesterone supplement should be kicking in so maybe in a few hours the bleeding will pick back up? I guess we'll see. I was going to call my OB/GYN today and see if I could make an appointment, but now I kind of want to wait and see what the rest of this cycle does. I don't think I will get a BFP out of it 'cause it was a lot of bleeding, but it would make me feel better if my LP was longer than 7 days. Hmmmm confusing.


----------



## menb

Twinkie-- so glad you got your blood test out of all,of this! At least that will shed some light on some things. Urgh, doctors!


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I don't have a gender preference. I already have one of each. We are thinking about being surprised. Lol but the only thing that will surprise me is if they say congrats you had a wookie. Lol

Twinkie.... Don't know what to say because I know nothing about thyroid. So I hope whatever the dr did helps.

Menb... Fabulous numbers. Nice and high like mine.

Colta... Sorry the witch got you. Fxd for your bfp this cycle.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Are you thinking of a water birth? I can't even think of it. I am so squeamish. When I had my kids I made them change the bedding 4 times after my water broke lol.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Nurse just called with first HCG numbers...2498! I'm between 20 and 18 dpo. That sound ok?
> 
> Doc wants another quant on Monday and to schedule an u/s for next week too. I already had the Hysterosonogram scheduled for Friday and that included the regular transvaginal u/s, but I think I want to schedule one for sooner than Friday. ???

Those numbers are great!!


----------



## moter98

Sorry AF got you colta. 

Twinkie- did you lose the weight by trying or not trying? If you werent trying to lose it I would guess thyroid, not anemic. If its thyroid there are lots of things they can do for it! My mom is perfectly healthy without hers. She only has to take one pill a day to regulate it. For her, she felt so tired she would sleep all the time. She barely ate anything and just kept putting on weight. I hope you get this all sorted out soon. Praying for you!

Congrats menb. Those are great numbers 

Mail- I don't think you're gonna have a wookie lol


----------



## moter98

Television-haven't heard from you in awhile. How are you doing?


----------



## mailcmm

I looked back. We haven't heard from television since Xmas day. Maybe she is away?


----------



## moter98

maybe.


----------



## television

Hi no sorry im here just been busy over xmas well im not sure what to say i test at 9dpo i think i saw a faint line but it appeared after 10mins so i put it down to evap line, im expecting af tomorrow so if nothing happens ill test again but believe im out had cramps in various places over the stomach, sore boobs but dont dont think its my month. Wow theres lots to catch up on here and congrats again to the ladies who have done it and im praying it will all be good for you im sure it will be x


----------



## moter98

ohhh! i've never had a line appear after 10 minutes...believe me i've checked,lol. hope you get your bfp.


----------



## mailcmm

Well I hope af doesn't show up. I never really pay attention to test times. I pee and come back later. I have never had a test show up after the time limit if it wasn't positive. But again I only use frer. I don't trust cheap tests. Glad you're hanging in there. If this isn't your month good luck next cycle.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie- did you lose the weight by trying or not trying? If you werent trying to lose it I would guess thyroid, not anemic. If its thyroid there are lots of things they can do for it! My mom is perfectly healthy without hers. She only has to take one pill a day to regulate it. For her, she felt so tired she would sleep all the time. She barely ate anything and just kept putting on weight. I hope you get this all sorted out soon. Praying for you!

I started losing weight when I first found out I was pregnant so definately not trying to lose weight! It freaked me out, there would be days I would lose 1/2 a lb or more, despite eating as much as I could and not being sick at all. During this same time period I also had insomnia (only slept about 4 hrs a night and had diarreah too, tmi). I completely agree that during those 4/5 weeks it sounds like my thyroid was overactive, BUT

The rest of the time I am cold all the time, I am always tired despite the fact I usually get 10 hrs of sleep a night, I tend to be constipated (again tmi). Before the unexplained weight loss, I had put on 30 lbs or so over the past 5 years and despite several diet attemps was never able to lose more than 5 lbs. I even read that elevated cholesterol can be a sign of an underactive thyroid, which a year ago when I had a blood test it came back slightly high.

I guess I just have to wait and see what the test says.


----------



## Twinkie210

I have never had an evap either! I hope it is the start of your BFP!


----------



## Twinkie210

menb- water births kind of freak me out. I can see the appeal, because I am sure soaking in a tub of water would be much more relaxing during labor BUT there is something about sitting in "baby juice" that just doesn't fly with me! LOL


----------



## moter98

i don't do natural birth. epidural as soon as possible for me! 

twinkie - for underactive thryoid a lot of times they give you levothyroxine to get it under control again. its hormone replacement therapy basically. works for a lot of people. maybe ask your family members what worked for them. my mom had overactive thyroid. i'm not sure she would have even had to have it removed if they had all these drugs back then. good luck!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> i don't do natural birth. epidural as soon as possible for me!
> 
> twinkie - for underactive thryoid a lot of times they give you levothyroxine to get it under control again. its hormone replacement therapy basically. works for a lot of people. maybe ask your family members what worked for them. my mom had overactive thyroid. i'm not sure she would have even had to have it removed if they had all these drugs back then. good luck!

My mom's was overactive too, she had radiation to "kill" her thyroid, so now she is underactive and takes synthroid (which I think is a brand of levothyroxine). 

Is it bad to hope that you have a disease like this just so you can have some answers? I don't want to be sick, but having a reason for everything would make TTC easier!


----------



## mailcmm

I hope it works out Twinkie. Keep us posted. That does seem odd. 

I get anemic during pregnancy but can't take iron. I do the prenatal and thats it. I took the supplements with my first child and had a major scare after not being able to go to the bathroom for a week. It was awful. Be careful on the iron supplements.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I am with you. Give me drugs as much and as fast as you can. Lol with my first I had a drip epidural and it was broken so I didn't get any drip. Lol second time I told the guy it didn't work the first time and this time I didn't want to feel my legs for a week. It was bliss lol.

I have no urge to suffer. I am suffering enough already. Lol plus one of us needs to be level headed. Dh has a tendency to panic. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

And Twinkie... Totally not wrong to want a disease if that helps with conception. I want my baby so bad I am willing to stand on my head for nine mo if that's what it takes.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> And Twinkie... Totally not wrong to want a disease if that helps with conception. I want my baby so bad I am willing to stand on my head for nine mo if that's what it takes.

LOL... I read an article about a woman who had to spend most of her pregnancy in the hospital with her legs elevated above her head because of an incompetent cervix or something. I could suffer for 7 or 8 months if I got a baby afterward...


----------



## moter98

twinkie - i asked my mom about it, and she had the same thing your mom did! the radiation to "kill" it and then taking the pills. you should be able to just take the pill though since you seem to have the underactive. i think taking care of that will help you get your BFP really soon!

mail - yep, i am all about whatever kills the pain. had placenta accreta with ds. by then the epidural had worn off and i don't wish to ever repeat that pain. excruciating doesn't even do it justice. i don't wish that on anyone. i still have nightmares. dr has assured me they will top off my epidural the next time, not plug it out. (it's more likely to happen again)


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Moter... I am with you. Give me drugs as much and as fast as you can. Lol with my first I had a drip epidural and it was broken so I didn't get any drip. Lol second time I told the guy it didn't work the first time and this time I didn't want to feel my legs for a week. It was bliss lol.
> 
> I have no urge to suffer. I am suffering enough already. Lol plus one of us needs to be level headed. Dh has a tendency to panic. Lol

I am the same way! DH wanted me to try "natural" child birth with DS and I told him no Fing way! Anytime he wants to pop a kid out without any drugs he is more than welcome to, but if I have a choice of labor with pain or without, I am going without thank you very much!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> And Twinkie... Totally not wrong to want a disease if that helps with conception. I want my baby so bad I am willing to stand on my head for nine mo if that's what it takes.
> 
> LOL... I read an article about a woman who had to spend most of her pregnancy in the hospital with her legs elevated above her head because of an incompetent cervix or something. I could suffer for 7 or 8 months if I got a baby afterward...Click to expand...

they usually do a cerclage (sew Cervix closed)around 14 weeks for that. in some cases they catch it too late. i was at risk for that too with ds. it turned out fine though. my dr told me they do cerclage or just let you lose it. that's cold, isn't it?


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Moter... I am with you. Give me drugs as much and as fast as you can. Lol with my first I had a drip epidural and it was broken so I didn't get any drip. Lol second time I told the guy it didn't work the first time and this time I didn't want to feel my legs for a week. It was bliss lol.
> 
> I have no urge to suffer. I am suffering enough already. Lol plus one of us needs to be level headed. Dh has a tendency to panic. Lol
> 
> I am the same way! DH wanted me to try "natural" child birth with DS and I told him no Fing way! Anytime he wants to pop a kid out without any drugs he is more than welcome to, but if I have a choice of labor with pain or without, I am going without thank you very much!Click to expand...

DH told me to take every drug they would give me,lol! he doesn't like hospitals and didn't want to be there at all. needless to say i had zero support from him during delivery. he played online poker and watched truTV the whole time. about every 45 minutes he would pat my leg and ask how i was doing. yep, i have an extra sensitive hubby!


----------



## menb

Ha! You ladies are funny with your hubby and pain med stories from previous births. :haha: I guess since I'm still a 'labor virgin', I'm still under the impression that I can do it. 

I don't necessarily like pain either, but due to a choking phobia I've had for over 20 years, I don't swallow medicine--ever!!! My prenatals and other vitamins are chewable and docs always find liquid versions of antibiotics, etc. If my migraines get bad enough, I chew the excedrine--yuck!!


----------



## moter98

the pain meds they give you during labor are all through an IV or the epidural, which goes in your back. nothing taken orally, at least not during my labor. i do believe it makes a huge difference if you have a birth partner. in my case i didn't have that support and didn't feel like i could do it on my own.


----------



## BERDC99

I could not imagine giving birth naturally..........you would have to be crazy to even attempt it!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol I go to dinner and come back to the comedy hour of pain meds. Lol classic. Menb if you make it naturally more power to you. When I figured out my epidural didn't work it was too late and it wasn't like cutting off my own appendages until I tore.... Ouchers. The pain was so intense I puked. That still wasn't the worst part....I still had to get stitches. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Lol Moter... My ex wasn't very happy to be at the hospital either and when my kids were born he went home and came back to pick me up when they discharged me. So you see it could be worse. That's why I traded his ass in for a younger more caring model. I call him my dh but we aren't legally married. Maybe one day but I am skeptical on the sanctity of marriage. We'll see. Anyway, this one is like Ben afflecks character in he's just not that into you. I never ask him to do anything twice and if I call him he drops everything....including the ps3 remote.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! You are lucky mail. Mine doesnt like hospitals cause he spent over 50 days in one and almost died. He doesn't trust drs and it gives him bad memories I guess.


----------



## mailcmm

That's sucks. But I know how he feels. Had a similar situation as a child. Not really life threatening but the drs didn't know what I had and due to lack of treatment and wrong treatment was in the hospital for a while. Lol turned out to be severe hypoglycemia. Drs are not high on my list either. 

I have had a really good day. Didn't worry too much. Went out to dinner and got some rest. Now I am going to sleep as I don't know how I have made it thus far. Although horrible bosses was worth not sleeping.


----------



## moter98

dh almost died due to the nurses not paying attention. his lungs were filling with fluid and they didn't notice. thank god his mom was there at the time. she insisted they check him and sure enough he was suffocating. needless to say, it's a miracle he even went with me to the hospital at all. he even stayed with me the whole time. it was really a big deal for him. 

glad you had a good day yesterday mail.


----------



## colta

My DH is pretty good with hospitals, he's had some bad experiences but whenever we had to go (especially when I was treated for my ectopic), he was stellar. 
I'm a nursing student (graduating in t-minus 4 months!!), so whenever he starts to freak out or get confused, he just looks my way so I can explain things or calm him down. 
When I was being treated with the methotrexate and whatnot, he damn near had a heart attack! :dohh: I ended spending most of my time calming him down and helping him understand... it actually helped my deal with the situation a lot. 

Now, how he'll react when we get to the delivery point and I'm in no mood to help him? :shrug: I have no idea. :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I just had my blood test done, I should know the results in a week and I have called my OB/GYN to see if I can get an appt with him...


----------



## television

Well today af should be here but no show yet dont feel like its coming either but i dont want to test dont want to see 1 line i will def est tomorrow if no show


----------



## moter98

good luck twinkie!

colta - he will do just fine. that time will be his turn to stay calm and help you out. a little preperation would probably be helpful for him. maybe a birth partner book or a class. DH didn't do any of that, but turns out didn't matter. he was really great, when it came down to the nitty gritty. yours will be too.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Well today af should be here but no show yet dont feel like its coming either but i dont want to test dont want to see 1 line i will def est tomorrow if no show

sounds promising! wow, do you ever some willpower.


----------



## Twinkie210

colta- you might find out you don't really need him when it comes to delivery. DH was in the room for DS's birth, but instead of helping me he mostly annoyed me! He will be lucky if I don't kick him out next time, LOL. All he did was fidget with everything and would touch me which was aggrevating! While I wanted him to be there to appreciate all we go through to have babies, part of me thinks it would have been easier just having my Mom and Sis with me... That kind of sounds mean doesn't it? LOL


----------



## moter98

Just finished heaven is for real. Great book! Thanks for the recommendation Twinkie


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Just finished heaven is for real. Great book! Thanks for the recommendation Twinkie

No problem! Seriously if anyone else on here likes to read, it will really change the way you think about things...


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I just got a call back from my Dr. office. My Dr. doesn't see patients so they consulted the NP (who I already didn't like) about what to do and her advice was to "contiue monitoring ovulation and taking the progesterone" Really? WTF. That doesn't help at all. What the hell good is monitoring ovulation doing me if I only have a LP of 7 days??? I am so mad, but it is my fault for calling the office today, I am certain my Dr. would have been more concerned (or at least a little more helpful).


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I just got a call back from my Dr. office. My Dr. doesn't see patients so they consulted the NP (who I already didn't like) about what to do and her advice was to "contiue monitoring ovulation and taking the progesterone" Really? WTF. That doesn't help at all. What the hell good is monitoring ovulation doing me if I only have a LP of 7 days??? I am so mad, but it is my fault for calling the office today, I am certain my Dr. would have been more concerned (or at least a little more helpful).

unbelievable! don't let them brush you off. do you have another dr you can see? i do think you may need some help with regulating your thyroid. that's probably why you have a short lp. once you regulate that your lp should lengthen.you still can get pregnant with a shorter lp, but little bub would have to implant before day 9 or 10. if dr's won't help, you can try the natural supplements. maybe go back to your GP and see if he thinks you need a prescription for underactive thyroid. bloodwork should show what needs to be done. just a note: some people manage an underactive thryoid just by natural supplements. hope you get some answers soon!

i'm on the fence now about calling my dr. i think i may wait a bit yet, see what happens. as far as i can tell, my cycles are regular and my chart shows i'm ovulating. i have a couple symptoms of a thyroid issue, but have since before i had my son. i'll have to do some more googling, haha!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Maybe it's time for a new office. Unless you can get to see your dr. Np sounds awful. It seems that medical professionals don't want to treat people these days. I think it's the fear of lawsuits. 

Tv... Good luck. Fxd for your bfp.

I am actually looking forward to support in the delivery room. I was pretty much alone with the first two since ex didn't care. I don't like having other people in the room with me though. Seriously don't want my mom in there. She is a total panicking hypochondriac lol


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... Wish you could make money googling... You're awesome at it. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> unbelievable! don't let them brush you off. do you have another dr you can see? i do think you may need some help with regulating your thyroid. that's probably why you have a short lp. once you regulate that your lp should lengthen.you still can get pregnant with a shorter lp, but little bub would have to implant before day 9 or 10. if dr's won't help, you can try the natural supplements. maybe go back to your GP and see if he thinks you need a prescription for underactive thyroid. bloodwork should show what needs to be done. just a note: some people manage an underactive thryoid just by natural supplements. hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> i'm on the fence now about calling my dr. i think i may wait a bit yet, see what happens. as far as i can tell, my cycles are regular and my chart shows i'm ovulating. i have a couple symptoms of a thyroid issue, but have since before i had my son. i'll have to do some more googling, haha!

Ok, that was my OB/GYN, my primary care Dr. is checking my thyroid, so I should get that test back next week. I know that you can get pregnant with a shorter LP, but if it stays at 7 days like it was this month I don't think there is even a chance. (And really @ 7dpo I was already spotting red, so really I only had 6 days after O with out bleeding) 

I don't think it hurts just to call and ask your Dr.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie... Maybe it's time for a new office. Unless you can get to see your dr. Np sounds awful. It seems that medical professionals don't want to treat people these days. I think it's the fear of lawsuits.

This NP is fairly new... and she is the problem. I saw her after my D&C and I asked her about my LP and she said it was fine to just relax (that was in August) In October I saw my Dr. for my yearly and he said my LP was short and wanted me to take Prometrium. I love my Dr, I just wish they would get rid of this NP!!! Well I guess I will do what the NP said and call back in a few months if nothing happens (and make sure it is a day when my Dr. works!) or next time just call and schedule an appointment, without talking to the nurses/NP.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie I don't think you should wait. I would just call and make an appointment and tell them flat out you want to see your dr not the npwhy should you go through more months of ttc and not concieving. Even if he says he can't help you I think even that would at least give you some... I don't want to say closure cause that's the wrong word but you what I mean... Peace of mind that's it. He's your dr and you have a concern. No reason he shouldn't see you. They can't make you see the np.


----------



## mailcmm

So I had a moment in the grocery store. I almost fainted. My sugar level bottomed out. Dh said I went white. He grabbed some deli chicken tenders and a soda for me and made me eat. I was a severe hypoglycemic as a child but haven't had a problem since HS. And weird because I just mentioned it last night. Anyway, feel fine now but it was wild.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie I don't think you should wait. I would just call and make an appointment and tell them flat out you want to see your dr not the npwhy should you go through more months of ttc and not concieving. Even if he says he can't help you I think even that would at least give you some... I don't want to say closure cause that's the wrong word but you what I mean... Peace of mind that's it. He's your dr and you have a concern. No reason he shouldn't see you. They can't make you see the np.

Honestly right now I am so upset, I would probably just sit and cry in his office! I think I am going to see what comes back on my blood tests and then decide if I want to see the OB/GYN. I told the receptionist lady that I would call back when I need my refill called in, so at the very least I can insist that she ask the Dr. my original questions. At least this gives me a week or so to really calm down and hopefully collect myself when I talk to their office again. Although sometimes a few tears work to our advantage...:winkwink:


----------



## moter98

mail - oh how i wish i could make money googling, i'd have a lot of it by now, haha!

twinkie - sounds like the NP is taking the wait and see approach. a lot of times dr's won't be concerned about not getting pregnant until after a year if you are under 30. that might be why. however, if you suspect thyroid is the problem, just try to make an appt with your OB. i would call reception desk and request appt. don't even bother with that NP.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> So I had a moment in the grocery store. I almost fainted. My sugar level bottomed out. Dh said I went white. He grabbed some deli chicken tenders and a soda for me and made me eat. I was a severe hypoglycemic as a child but haven't had a problem since HS. And weird because I just mentioned it last night. Anyway, feel fine now but it was wild.

That happened twice to me when I was pregnant with DS. Once I was standing in the checkout line at Walmart. Luckily I was shopping with my mom and I told her quickly that she had to pay for my stuff that I needed to sit down! Otherwise I am sure that I would have fainted! I asked my Dr. about it after it happened and he said that it is common in pregnancy...


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So I had a moment in the grocery store. I almost fainted. My sugar level bottomed out. Dh said I went white. He grabbed some deli chicken tenders and a soda for me and made me eat. I was a severe hypoglycemic as a child but haven't had a problem since HS. And weird because I just mentioned it last night. Anyway, feel fine now but it was wild.

make sure to eat every 2 hours to keep your sugar levels up! i've heard of this happening in the first trimester but never experienced it myself. keep a piece of chocolate or a power bar on you in case it happens again. that's scary!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> mail - oh how i wish i could make money googling, i'd have a lot of it by now, haha!
> 
> twinkie - sounds like the NP is taking the wait and see approach. a lot of times dr's won't be concerned about not getting pregnant until after a year if you are under 30. that might be why. however, if you suspect thyroid is the problem, just try to make an appt with your OB. i would call reception desk and request appt. don't even bother with that NP.

Thanks! I already had the thyroid test (my primary Dr. ordered that) so once I get those results I will have a better idea of what is going on and then I will call my OB/GYN back.


----------



## moter98

oh yeah duh! wait for those results. the ob would probably want those before he sees you anyway.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> oh yeah duh! wait for those results. the ob would probably want those before he sees you anyway.

He doesn't even know I requested those! LOL. I guess it is a good thing that I am being proactive... hopefully something comes out of this. Or maybe I'll get a BFP this month and look really silly. I would definately eat a little crow if it means I get a baby!:dohh:


----------



## mailcmm

I bet you would eat that crow raw too. Lol I hope you get it. A bfp that is not raw crow. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

I am gonna try to eat more. My nausea has keep me from eating normally. I skipped lunch and know it was that. Dh won't let me go anywhere alone. He's more worried about me then I am. He acts so strong and unfazed by everything we went through that I forget how worried he must be that we will have a repeat of last time. Plus Monday will be the dpo where I started to mc. I think that might have us both jumpy. 

We had gone to the store to get a duck. Lol not a live one although I am gonna get some in April. I have an uncontrolable need to consume large quantities of duck. And soy sauce but I haven't given in to my urge to put some in a bowl and dip my finger in it yet. Lol


----------



## moter98

try eating a little something every two hours mail. this will help with the nausea and hopefully the faint feelings. you need to keep your blood sugar level stable. you are eating for two now! this is the time to take time for yourself, so don't be afraid to take it easy and let people help you for the upcoming months. remember, your numbers are really great so nothing to worry about

twinkie - yep, we have to be proactive about our own health as no one else is gonna do that for you.


----------



## BERDC99

Mail- I have actually been having toruble with my sugar too today. I have to check it 5 times a day and this morning I was feeling weak so I check and it was only 74. I ate some graham crackers and it was even lower at 64. I think my problame is because of the medicine they have me on.


----------



## mailcmm

That's right Moter... Drs these days don't seem to care. If you wait for them to diagnose you you'd be dead. I don't understand how our level of care has deteriorated so much. And as much as I want insurance I don't think universal health care is gonna help. Kinda scary. Instead I'll get free crappy care. Lol I guess that's a plus.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... Why did they test your sugar so early? I remember you saying the dr said you had gestational diabetes but why did they test? I thought that was only an issue later? But again last 2 pregnancies were symptom free. Lol


----------



## moter98

oh mail - don't get me started on the communist obamacare. we are going to get terrible healthcare and we are going to pay more for it. the writings on the wall. hoping it gets thrown out with a new president. let's be honest, wherever the government gets involved they come out ahead and we suffer.


----------



## mailcmm

I know. I am probably going to jail when I refuse to pay for it. Lol I haven't had insurance in over a decade. And I don't get it because I rather the money in the bank. I don't like being forced to pay for things. Work too hard for what I have.


----------



## moter98

We do have insurance for the "just in case factor". But with a $9000 deductible we have paid for everything out if pocket so far. However, we should have the right to decide if we want health ins or not. It's just another nail in the coffin for this country. I wonder how much money all those congressman made voting for it? I do know that this particular law does not apply to them or to their children. Funny isn't it?


----------



## mailcmm

Hysterical. Makes me insane.


----------



## moter98

MIL just came to pick up DS and the dogs for the weekend. it's so quiet in here i can hear myself think. not sure that's a good thing. :haha:


----------



## mailcmm

My kids are at their dads til Wednesday. I miss them terribly but I am enjoying the peace. Lol relax while you can.


----------



## moter98

yep. i love this time, yet i miss him, wondering what he's doing and all that. he's still little enough to let me cuddle him sometimes so i really miss that. but it's nice to get some time without runny noses, screaming, toys thrown all over the place etc.


----------



## mailcmm

I just like to be able to think like an adult. Lol guess that's gonna change soon. This is the child that doesn't go away. Mine are gone every other weekend and every Monday. Wish they didn't have to go away so often. I really do miss them terribly.


----------



## moter98

i can't even begin to imagine how hard that must be for you. at least you won't have to worry about that with this one.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. It's very hard. Worse every other birthday, Christmas, thanksgiving and Easter when they go to their dads. Those holidays I spend in bed while dh tries to coax me out of my depression. It would be slightly better if he actually spent the time with them but they are at his mothers. Total ass.


----------



## Twinkie210

That's sad! To only get to see your children once and awhile and then not spend the time with them! I don't know what I would do if I couldn't see DS everyday and especially every holiday... he occasionally goes on vacation with my parents and I don't know what to do with myself during that time! My life revolves around him, LOL. I am lost without him.


----------



## moter98

he doesn't even spend that time with them? wtf? that's sad. i can see why you would be so depressed! i think i would have a breakdown if i didn't get to spend xmas with DS. is there no negotiating with holidays and such? if he doesn't spend it with them anyway then why can't they be with you.


----------



## mailcmm

He takes them to hurt me. It's his point.


----------



## moter98

oh wow. so he's THAT guy. good thing you got away from him. don't let him know it hurts you. that will really get to him.


----------



## mailcmm

I don't. It's only a matter of time. They are smart kids and don't want to go now. Soon they will be old enough to choose. And I make up for the time we are apart when they are here. We do a bazillion things together.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Berdc... Why did they test your sugar so early? I remember you saying the dr said you had gestational diabetes but why did they test? I thought that was only an issue later? But again last 2 pregnancies were symptom free. Lol

My doctor said they changed the guideline within the last year. I also have diabetes that runs in the family. This is the second day I have been on this medicine and my sugar is stying so low. I ate a bag of M&M's (shh dont tell on me) and my sugar was only 86. I see my doctor Wednesday and also I see the diabeties doctor the same day. I am going to tell them both how shaky and weak the medicine makes me feel.


----------



## moter98

SIL not pregnant. :(


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> oh mail - don't get me started on the communist obamacare. we are going to get terrible healthcare and we are going to pay more for it. the writings on the wall. hoping it gets thrown out with a new president. let's be honest, wherever the government gets involved they come out ahead and we suffer.

Do you all find the healthcare system in the States that bad? I don't have really any experience or knowledge of how it works down there. 

We pay so much in taxes every year (not much, nothing I've ever noticed anyways) and get pretty much any kind necessary treatment.... hospital visits, dr visits, emergency care, most lab work/scans/etc, and treatments for free. We have the option to purchase our own healthcare plans and use those for reduced prices on drugs, dentist appointments, eye care, specialists... etc. 

It was actually part of why the reason why we're content having a baby so early, we don't have to worry about medical costs. We also have a program set up nationally and in my province that provides funding for new parents, which takes a lot of stress off of us. 

I feel quite lucky that we have as much as we do... I'm hoping you guys don't run into any troubles.... This is fun! I love learning about other countries!! (I'm a dork! :haha:)


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> SIL not pregnant. :(

Sorry to hear that moter, I can't imagine the kind of emotional rollercoaster she must be on right now.


----------



## moter98

oh wow, couldn't imagine healthcare being free! that would be nice. we pay $3600 a year in premiums and then $9000 deductible before any coverage begins. this insurance does NOT cover our durable medical equipment for my son. (He wears the ponseti/mitchell shoes and bar)
so, we know that having a baby is gonna cost $9000 at least. that is if i can get pregnant and have the baby before 2012 is up. FX! if not, it will cost us more.


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> That's sad! To only get to see your children once and awhile and then not spend the time with them! I don't know what I would do if I couldn't see DS everyday and especially every holiday... he occasionally goes on vacation with my parents and I don't know what to do with myself during that time! My life revolves around him, LOL. I am lost without him.

Growing up, my parents were like that... they were both quite abusive and whatnot. After they split up, they stayed that way and then my dad changed and has become a great dad... my mom..... well, she hasn't changed one bit. :shrug:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> SIL not pregnant. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that moter, I can't imagine the kind of emotional rollercoaster she must be on right now.Click to expand...

i'm crying with her. it's not fair.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> oh wow, couldn't imagine healthcare being free! that would be nice. we pay $3600 a year in premiums and then $9000 deductible before any coverage begins. this insurance does NOT cover our durable medical equipment for my son. (He wears the ponseti/mitchell shoes and bar)
> so, we know that having a baby is gonna cost $9000 at least. that is if i can get pregnant and have the baby before 2012 is up. FX! if not, it will cost us more.

Wow... I couldn't imagine having to consider the large amounts of medical costs just to have a baby. I don't know what I would do... it'd be impossible for us to have children right now, we'd definitely have to wait another year. 
Me and DH don't have any extra medical insurance right now, so we have to pay for our drugs and whatnot, but if we decide to get one, out of pocket we'd pay about $2100 with everything included. 
Once we start working, practically every company has a medical plan and pays about 50% or more, so costs are halved... and we don't have to qualify... especially with a company medical plan, as long as you pay, you get benefits.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> SIL not pregnant. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that moter, I can't imagine the kind of emotional rollercoaster she must be on right now.Click to expand...
> 
> i'm crying with her. it's not fair.Click to expand...

No, not at all... I'm finding more and more with TTC, that it can be a very cruel and heartbreaking process. I hope things work out with her in the future.


----------



## BERDC99

I am actually pretty lucky. I only pay 101.00 per month for coverage on me and my son. That 101 covers health, dental, vision, life, and short term disablity for me. My coversage is 90% on everything, and yearly rountine visits are covered 100%. My deductable is only 250.00 per person. 

Motor-sorry to hear about your SIL.

Mail- I know what you mean about not having health insurance. I just got mine at the begining of this year when I got this job. My husband could have added me to his insurance but it was going to be like 550 per month for only 75% coverage. State employees dont have the best coverage. He is the technology coordinator for the local school district here.

Colta- Free health care would be awesome.


----------



## colta

Berdc99 - That's great that you're able to have your insurance. We always hear so many horror stories about healthcare in the States up here, so I'm glad you don't have to worry as much. 

Like I said, we do pay a bit in our taxes every year... so techniquely it's not free I guess... but it's definitely cheap.


----------



## moter98

we have the individual family insurance. i only work part time and DH doesn't get health insurance through his job. that's why ours is so high. we don't have a group plan to offset the high costs of few. we do get an HSA account though so that helps. (tax free) we can put up to $6000 a year in it. so we will have the money in there by the time baby comes, maybe way more than we will need if it keeps going like this,lol


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> SIL not pregnant. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that moter, I can't imagine the kind of emotional rollercoaster she must be on right now.Click to expand...
> 
> i'm crying with her. it's not fair.Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all... I'm finding more and more with TTC, that it can be a very cruel and heartbreaking process. I hope things work out with her in the future.Click to expand...

thanks. me too. they will have to take the next step in the process, IVF. VERY costly. and not covered by insurance. it would be so great to not have to pay for all this healthcare stuff! do you feel you still get good quality medical care?


----------



## moter98

berdc - yours covers dental and life? wow, i've never been offered that anywhere i work. good thing i have great teeth and life ins, forget it. we have enough bills,haha. good thing DH is successful at his job. he works on commission.


----------



## Twinkie210

We are lucky and my employer has a decent insurance plan... All together we pay about $250 a month for health/dental insurance for the whole family. We have a $1,000 max out of pocket and most routine stuff is covered 100% less a $15-25 copay. So barring a major problem, it should only cost us about $1,000 to have a baby, assuming we can get pregnant on our own. Now if we need fertility treatments, that is another story :(

Moter- sorry to hear about your SIL


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> SIL not pregnant. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that moter, I can't imagine the kind of emotional rollercoaster she must be on right now.Click to expand...
> 
> i'm crying with her. it's not fair.Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all... I'm finding more and more with TTC, that it can be a very cruel and heartbreaking process. I hope things work out with her in the future.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. me too. they will have to take the next step in the process, IVF. VERY costly. and not covered by insurance. it would be so great to not have to pay for all this healthcare stuff! do you feel you still get good quality medical care?Click to expand...

Yeah, generally we get quite good care. Emergency room wait times can be a bit long and there are some times where you have to wait a bit for different treatments... but if something is life threatening/changing there is no wait, you get the care you need as soon as you need it. 

The physicians are quite competent and you get to avoid a lot of unnecessary tests and procedures but if you request something, they don't mind giving it to you, (providing it's not crazy). 

I dunno, I've never had trouble and haven't heard of anyone having trouble when it mattered. Plenty of people complain of course (no one wants to have to wait in emerg), but when it comes down do it, everyone gets treated and doesn't have to worry about insurance.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> SIL not pregnant. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that moter, I can't imagine the kind of emotional rollercoaster she must be on right now.Click to expand...
> 
> i'm crying with her. it's not fair.Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all... I'm finding more and more with TTC, that it can be a very cruel and heartbreaking process. I hope things work out with her in the future.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. me too. they will have to take the next step in the process, IVF. VERY costly. and not covered by insurance. it would be so great to not have to pay for all this healthcare stuff! do you feel you still get good quality medical care?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, generally we get quite good care. Emergency room wait times can be a bit long and there are some times where you have to wait a bit for different treatments... but if something is life threatening/changing there is no wait, you get the care you need as soon as you need it.
> 
> The physicians are quite competent and you get to avoid a lot of unnecessary tests and procedures but if you request something, they don't mind giving it to you, (providing it's not crazy).
> 
> I dunno, I've never had trouble and haven't heard of anyone having trouble when it mattered. Plenty of people complain of course (no one wants to have to wait in emerg), but when it comes down do it, everyone gets treated and doesn't have to worry about insurance.Click to expand...

hmmm.....that's sounds like a good deal. maybe me and dh should move!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> SIL not pregnant. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that moter, I can't imagine the kind of emotional rollercoaster she must be on right now.Click to expand...
> 
> i'm crying with her. it's not fair.Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all... I'm finding more and more with TTC, that it can be a very cruel and heartbreaking process. I hope things work out with her in the future.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. me too. they will have to take the next step in the process, IVF. VERY costly. and not covered by insurance. it would be so great to not have to pay for all this healthcare stuff! do you feel you still get good quality medical care?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, generally we get quite good care. Emergency room wait times can be a bit long and there are some times where you have to wait a bit for different treatments... but if something is life threatening/changing there is no wait, you get the care you need as soon as you need it.
> 
> The physicians are quite competent and you get to avoid a lot of unnecessary tests and procedures but if you request something, they don't mind giving it to you, (providing it's not crazy).
> 
> I dunno, I've never had trouble and haven't heard of anyone having trouble when it mattered. Plenty of people complain of course (no one wants to have to wait in emerg), but when it comes down do it, everyone gets treated and doesn't have to worry about insurance.Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm.....that's sounds like a good deal. maybe me and dh should move!Click to expand...

Haha! Love to have ya! Make sure to bring snowshoes!


----------



## moter98

got em already! i'm a minnesotan


----------



## colta

Awesome! You're already acclimatized and ready to go! C'mon up and join the barbeque! lol!! :bunny:


----------



## moter98

lol! i'll have to get a passport. i have never even left the country.


----------



## mailcmm

Missed so much...

Moter.. Sorry about your sil. That is so sad. 

Berdc... Diabetes runs in my family as well. We all start out hypoglycemic and turn into diabetics. I will tell my dr on Friday.

Insurance... Colta you get great insurance cause you live in Canada. Apparently you guys have figured it out. Lol I work for myself so I don't have insurance. I used to when I worked for someone else. My pregnancy will be covered. GA has an amazing Medicaid program for pregnant women. It covers pretty much all pregnant women. We have a state income tax though. Anyway GA has the highest infant mortality rate in the US so they really want women having healthy babies. I already signed up. It will cover all medical expenses for my pregnancy. I learned about it in the ER during mc. They sent in the social worker. Never dreamed in a million I would qualify. They don't take dad'S income into account. Only moms. And they figure your household number at everybody including fetus. Lol I don't think I have ever heard of another state doing that


----------



## menb

Whew! I'm glad the insurance convo calmed a bit. I was a little worried a couple of pages ago. 

As you can see Colta, there are a lot of different scenarios and situations that families and individuals fall into here in the states. Saying a blanket statement about the insurance policies in the states (or anything for that matter) would be ignorant. What we have to do here in America is educate ourselves on what is the best decision for healthcare for us as a family or an individual. It is true, however that some people/families don't have that luxury for various reasons (only part time work, company doesn't offer good benefits, not currently working, etc.). That is why many people are in favor of a new healthcare system. They are trying to work it out so that everyone can be seen by a doctor and receive proper meds/healthcare without having to decide between that and feeding themselves. As of now, they are still trying to 'work it out'. So, yes you are blessed with the system you have in Canada. 

That's why hubby and I seriously considered moving there a couple of years ago. Well, that and to get some distance from the MIL. :winkwink::winkwink::haha:


----------



## mailcmm

Having a terrible night. Not able to sleep. I am exhausted just can't stay asleep.


----------



## mailcmm

Television... I hope you get a bfp today! Keep us posted!


----------



## colta

menb said:


> Whew! I'm glad the insurance convo calmed a bit. I was a little worried a couple of pages ago.
> 
> As you can see Colta, there are a lot of different scenarios and situations that families and individuals fall into here in the states. Saying a blanket statement about the insurance policies in the states (or anything for that matter) would be ignorant. What we have to do here in America is educate ourselves on what is the best decision for healthcare for us as a family or an individual. It is true, however that some people/families don't have that luxury for various reasons (only part time work, company doesn't offer good benefits, not currently working, etc.). That is why many people are in favor of a new healthcare system. They are trying to work it out so that everyone can be seen by a doctor and receive proper meds/healthcare without having to decide between that and feeding themselves. As of now, they are still trying to 'work it out'. So, yes you are blessed with the system you have in Canada.
> 
> That's why hubby and I seriously considered moving there a couple of years ago. Well, that and to get some distance from the MIL. :winkwink::winkwink::haha:

I hope I didn't come off as ignorant or anything... haha, I'm just completely oblivious! :dohh: It's really interesting to hear all the different ways things work there... I do feel very fortunate that I've never had to really think about it and I do feel very blessed. 
All in all though, glad to see everyone is figuring things out and generally content, that's all that really matters in the long run. 

And I know what you mean about MIL, haha... I'm thinking about taking up the hermit lifestyle and living in the woods, she'll never find me there! :haha:


----------



## colta

Mail - That sucks that you had such an awful sleep... maybe try getting a nap in today? :winkwink:

Television - Hope today is a lucky day for you!

Happy New Years everyone!! :happydance: Much Baby Dust for those of us still trying and the happiest of pregnancies for those that have gotten their BFP's... lets make this year a much brighter and happier one then last year!


----------



## moter98

Bfn today. Just waiting on AF to show so I can call dr for some bloodwork. 
I have heard so many friends tell me MIL stories but I have none. Mine is wonderful. Lives about an hours drive away and we don't get to see then often enough. She takes ds for a whole weekend once a month. Gives me a little break and they have so much fun with him. She really is the nicest women. I got lucky. My BF on the other hand has the MIL that comes over and rearranges cupboards, "stops by" for hours on a frequent basis even if you tell her you're busy etc.


----------



## menb

colta said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> Whew! I'm glad the insurance convo calmed a bit. I was a little worried a couple of pages ago.
> 
> As you can see Colta, there are a lot of different scenarios and situations that families and individuals fall into here in the states. Saying a blanket statement about the insurance policies in the states (or anything for that matter) would be ignorant. What we have to do here in America is educate ourselves on what is the best decision for healthcare for us as a family or an individual. It is true, however that some people/families don't have that luxury for various reasons (only part time work, company doesn't offer good benefits, not currently working, etc.). That is why many people are in favor of a new healthcare system. They are trying to work it out so that everyone can be seen by a doctor and receive proper meds/healthcare without having to decide between that and feeding themselves. As of now, they are still trying to 'work it out'. So, yes you are blessed with the system you have in Canada.
> 
> That's why hubby and I seriously considered moving there a couple of years ago. Well, that and to get some distance from the MIL. :winkwink::winkwink::haha:
> 
> I hope I didn't come off as ignorant or anything... haha, I'm just completely oblivious! :dohh: It's really interesting to hear all the different ways things work there... I do feel very fortunate that I've never had to really think about it and I do feel very blessed.
> All in all though, glad to see everyone is figuring things out and generally content, that's all that really matters in the long run.
> 
> And I know what you mean about MIL, haha... I'm thinking about taking up the hermit lifestyle and living in the woods, she'll never find me there! :haha:Click to expand...

No Colta! Not at all. That comment was totally not for anyone in particular. Just reminding us all of the dangers of generalizing and confusing opinions with fact. As someone who was asking a legitimate question about healthcare in the states, I didn't want you to think that EVERYONE here felt as strongly and negatively about it. It truly is a personal and individual/family situation for everyone. Not too many folks share the same experience with it. 

Onto baby and baby-making news:
Getting real close to our 2nd mc time frame. Still have 12 more days to reach the time frame from the 1st. It's just do nerve racking. I wish the u/s next week was able to tell the drs. if everything would be fine. I know nothing is certain, but every twinge, pang and bathroom trip has me on edge! Geesh!!


----------



## colta

menb said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menb said:
> 
> 
> Whew! I'm glad the insurance convo calmed a bit. I was a little worried a couple of pages ago.
> 
> As you can see Colta, there are a lot of different scenarios and situations that families and individuals fall into here in the states. Saying a blanket statement about the insurance policies in the states (or anything for that matter) would be ignorant. What we have to do here in America is educate ourselves on what is the best decision for healthcare for us as a family or an individual. It is true, however that some people/families don't have that luxury for various reasons (only part time work, company doesn't offer good benefits, not currently working, etc.). That is why many people are in favor of a new healthcare system. They are trying to work it out so that everyone can be seen by a doctor and receive proper meds/healthcare without having to decide between that and feeding themselves. As of now, they are still trying to 'work it out'. So, yes you are blessed with the system you have in Canada.
> 
> That's why hubby and I seriously considered moving there a couple of years ago. Well, that and to get some distance from the MIL. :winkwink::winkwink::haha:
> 
> I hope I didn't come off as ignorant or anything... haha, I'm just completely oblivious! :dohh: It's really interesting to hear all the different ways things work there... I do feel very fortunate that I've never had to really think about it and I do feel very blessed.
> All in all though, glad to see everyone is figuring things out and generally content, that's all that really matters in the long run.
> 
> And I know what you mean about MIL, haha... I'm thinking about taking up the hermit lifestyle and living in the woods, she'll never find me there! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No Colta! Not at all. That comment was totally not for anyone in particular. Just reminding us all of the dangers of generalizing and confusing opinions with fact. As someone who was asking a legitimate question about healthcare in the states, I didn't want you to think that EVERYONE here felt as strongly and negatively about it. It truly is a personal and individual/family situation for everyone. Not too many folks share the same experience with it.
> 
> Onto baby and baby-making news:
> Getting real close to our 2nd mc time frame. Still have 12 more days to reach the time frame from the 1st. It's just do nerve racking. I wish the u/s next week was able to tell the drs. if everything would be fine. I know nothing is certain, but every twinge, pang and bathroom trip has me on edge! Geesh!!Click to expand...

Okey dokey... just wanted to make sure, it's so easy to offend people online... typing really doesn't convey emotions and intricacies of speech like talking face to face does. So good to know! :thumbup:

Wishing you so much good luck in terms of your next US and making it past your MC date. I'm sure that things are going to work out for you, you definitely deserve a happy bouncing bundle of baby!


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy New Years Girls! I probably won't get a chance to get on here the rest of the day, so have a safe holiday!


----------



## television

:bfn:but still no:witch: so just waiting on that. happy new yr everyone


----------



## moter98

Happy New Year ladies. New year. Fresh Start. 2012 is gonna be our year. Just a few BFP's to go, then we can all join the ladies with their morning sickness!


----------



## mailcmm

Happy news years all. Just got home. We had a pig roast at the fil. Dhs parents are divorced. Was a nice day but I got no sleep. Definitely not making the ball this year.

Sorry tv and Moter on the bfns but you still aren't out. So glad 2011 is over. It wasn't all bad but a few really bad times last year.

Anyone have any resolutions? I havent thought of any yet. Gave up everything to ttc. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

So I slept thru new years eve. Lol had some really bad dreams. They just seem so real these days. What did everybody else do last night?


----------



## mailcmm

I am so excited... Just bought a pregnancy app for my iPad. Hope it's worth the $4 lol. I had bought a book that you fill in the dates and it gives you a day by day but it's busted. Lol

What I mean is it says a hpt should work at 3dpo. And none of the development seems right. Heartbeat at 4 wks was my fav.


----------



## moter98

Rang in new years with friends. Had a blast. Didn't even think about ttc all night! It was great. 
Mail do you the book " your pregnancy week by week"? That's a good one if you like to know what bubs doing in there.


----------



## mailcmm

I'll have to look for it. The ultimate pregnancy guide is what I have and for today it says today is five weeks from lmp and it's not. I am gonna go back and count that day as Thursday which will be five weeks and see if that works better. I want to return it.


----------



## moter98

The book im talking about tells you how LO is developing every week. Even shows pictures of the babies current size. It's really cool. There are some things in there in a lot of chapters that talk about what bad things could happen. It's always after the weekly description of baby. I just skipped those parts. I didn't want to read about anything bad that "could" happen. Besides that, it's a fun book.


----------



## mailcmm

The app I downloaded is pretty cool. It show week by week pictures and has dr appointment calendar and symptoms. It also has a kick counter and a contraction timer.


----------



## moter98

oh that sounds cool! where is everyone else? still sleeping off the new years eve fun? i could have slept in today for once with no ds today, but of course i couldn't. my bodies hardwired now to wake up early everyday.


----------



## mailcmm

It is rather quiet. Lol glad you had a nice time last night. The stress of ttc is awful so it must have been nice to let your hair down. I have been trying to relax. Tomorrow is how far along I was when I started my mc. Ready for Monday to be over. Not happening fast enough. Lol


----------



## moter98

tomorrow will pass and then you can relax and really start enjoying your pregnancy.
i'm confident i will get pregnant sometime in 2012. i have like 13 or 14 chances this year. it's bound to happen sometime. in the meantime i have ds to enjoy. he is only 19 months old and lots of fun. he's still my baby until he's 2! dh says i should stop calling him that, but he will always be my baby no matter how old he gets. my new year's resolution is to be thankful for what i DO have, and not be so sad about what i don't. i'm going to try and relax about it all from here on out. i do already have a son, so what are the odds really that we couldn't conceive again.


----------



## mailcmm

Good attitude. I think you will definitely get your sticky bean. Because you already have one child there should be no reason for you to have another. And don't I remember you saying getting pregnant with your ds was easy? I don't believe fertility is an issue for you. We just aren't 20 anymore. We actually have to work at it now. Lol for me fertility was never a worry. The only reason I am worried now is because I have had a mc. In my entire life I have ttc 7 times. I got pregnant 5 of those times. Lol 2 kids 1 chemical and 1 mc. And now I am pregnant. So my scare is just will this baby stick.


----------



## moter98

yep one month of serious trying with DS. we had only been married for 3 months when i got pregnant. i was just shy of 30. then when we started trying again i got pregnant 2nd cycle, but had the chemical. i expected to get pregnant within 3 cycles, but it been 5 cycles since the chem and nothing. i guess when you break it down it really hasn't been a long time ttc after the loss. just seems like forever cause it's been 7 months now total. i'm leaning more towards waiting to call the dr now. i asked a friend that works at my clinic and she said they don't usually see women under 35 until after a year of ttc. especially since i already have had a baby. 
baby is "stuck" good,lol! try not to worry. your numbers are really good. are you gonna have an u/s soon? maybe that will make you feel better.


----------



## mailcmm

Hopefully I will get an ultrasound on Friday. They told me at my lab appointment when they confirmed the pregnancy that they don't do us until 12 weeks but I am gonna beg. Hoping they will want to peak due to the mc. I may also say I have Terrible pains on my right side constantly lol. Whatever it takes. I just want to see a sac. I will be 5+1 on Friday.


----------



## moter98

good luck! hope you get to see your little bean. post pics if you do


----------



## mailcmm

I definitely will. Really hope they want to check.


----------



## moter98

FX


----------



## menb

Hey ladies! Happy New Year!!

Hope things are well for everyone.

Going for my second HCG draw tomorrow and an u/s this week. I've got an appointment already set for Friday for one, but they said I can schedule one for earlier in the week. 

Back to the Bronco game! Wahoo!


----------



## BERDC99

_*Happy New Years Girls!*_


----------



## mailcmm

New years dinner is over and company is gone. Dh made duck. I have been craving duck. It was wonderful. It was a really nice day but I over did it. Time to rest.


----------



## menb

Hola! Lurking over in 1st Tri and found a really helpful thread. You all probably already know about it since you've been bnb members longer than me, but...
 
It's called: Tales from a nurse and some myths debunked...
Author is: JaydensMommy

Just a FYI...


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. Hope everyone had a great new year. Can't believe it's 2012. Well, I am feeling really good. Not so patiently waiting for my appointment on Friday. Getting past today will be one more fortifier for me calming down some. So hurry up Monday and git. Lol

So how is everyone? 

Menb... Us this week?
Colta, television, twinkie and Moter... Testing still? Signs of af? Anything?
Berdc... How are you feeling?


----------



## moter98

you will get through this day mail and then promise you will relax!
my temp dropped below coverline today. expecting af tomorrow. i'm totally ok with it now. those evaps messed with my head this cycle. i wanted to have 3 kids all before age 35, but i don't think that's gonna happen so really what's the difference of a year right? besides it probably being harder to conceive again i suppose. i'm not in such a hurry anymore to get pregnant again. ds is 19 months old and still a lot of work. he's going through this phase right now where he wants to be held all the time. if i were pregnant, i wouldn't be able to do that so maybe it's a good thing. i'm gonna still temp and opk for now, but the bd schedule is OVER. i can't take it anymore! after 7 months of that i'm just tired ladies,lol! 
television, have you tested again?
colta,has witch left yet?
twinkie,have you gotten your test results back?
berdc and menb - hope you and your little beans are doing well.


----------



## BERDC99

Doing good girls.......thanks for asking. I have done nothing but sleep this whole weekend. Today I must not nap, and go to the store and do luandry to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

Hey nap when you want to. This tiredness should pass once you get to the second trimester.


----------



## mailcmm

It comes and goes do me. Last night I slept for 10 hrs. I usually get 1 or 2 naps during the day too.


----------



## menb

Just finished reading that thread I told you about last night. GTEAT stuff! 

I'm off to the dr for my second HCG pull. Hoping for good news with the numbers. Still crazy paranoid, but I also know there isn't anything I can do. From reading the thread, I am going to seriously boost my water consumption dramatically (I pee all the damn time anyway)! :shrug:

I already have an u/s scheduled or Friday, but I'm debating on trying to reschedule another one with the doc that dealt with me last week. I'm told she is really dry, but she responded right away and I still have those stupid fears of the other doc being disappointed in me. :dohh:

Either way, I'll have an us this week. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Laters!


----------



## moter98

good luck menb.
mail that's great that you can finally get some sleep now! that must be a welcome change to 4 hours a night.


----------



## mailcmm

It's is but I know once baby is born it will be 4 hour max nights again. Lol I am enjoying it while I can though. 

Hate you had a temp dip. Was really sure this was gonna be your month.


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck Menb! Hope everything is spot on with your numbers. I can't wait till Friday. So ready to get more info.


----------



## colta

Good luck with you blood draw menb!

AFM - I'm on my last AF day and can't wait for the witch to be gone!! :happydance: Me and DH have sort of calmed down and become a bit more relaxed about the whole thing. We desperately want a baby, there is no change in that... but we're going to try and relax. 
If we hadn't of become pregnant this summer, we probably would have waited until June of 2012 to start trying anyway, I've just gotten us into such a frenzy, and I honestly think it's negatively impacting us. 

I've heard of SO many ladies who have gotten pregnant after both them and their partner relaxed a bit, so that's what we're going to do... I'm still going to temp, but not freak out about it... so wish me luck ladies! Cycle 3 begins!


----------



## moter98

well, the good thing about that is it won't be so hard when LO wakes to feed every few hours. it should be easier to get baby on a schedule. 
i thought this was my month too at the beginning of the cycle. now i am thinking march will be it for some reason. i'm ok with it now. i'm just gonna enjoy my boy and stop obsessing about ttc so much. done with opks as soon as the supply i have is gone.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Good luck with you blood draw menb!
> 
> AFM - I'm on my last AF day and can't wait for the witch to be gone!! :happydance: Me and DH have sort of calmed down and become a bit more relaxed about the whole thing. We desperately want a baby, there is no change in that... but we're going to try and relax.
> If we hadn't of become pregnant this summer, we probably would have waited until June of 2012 to start trying anyway, I've just gotten us into such a frenzy, and I honestly think it's negatively impacting us.
> 
> I've heard of SO many ladies who have gotten pregnant after both them and their partner relaxed a bit, so that's what we're going to do... I'm still going to temp, but not freak out about it... so wish me luck ladies! Cycle 3 begins!

good luck colta! i think you are right about the relaxing thing. maybe it shifts our hormones or something. i'm done stressing about it. maybe the new year has brought me patience,lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I told DH that I was going to make "be a more patient person" my new years resolution. But I decided I would probably just break that resolution a few days into he new year! I am trying to stay calm this cycle and not obsess too much, but I felt like last cycle was more relaxed for us and it was wayworse...


----------



## television

Happy New year everyone im out witch got me yesterday next cycle bring it on new year and hopefully some good luck


----------



## mailcmm

I think for me high stress is normal. I get way anxious when I "relax" lol. Never been able to sit still. But I have heard for most women that when you relax it happens.


----------



## mailcmm

So just to confirm.... Colta and television got hit by the witch, Moter is waiting for the witch and Twinkie? I can't remember did the wit h get you?


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL, I told DH that I was going to make "be a more patient person" my new years resolution. But I decided I would probably just break that resolution a few days into he new year! I am trying to stay calm this cycle and not obsess too much, but I felt like last cycle was more relaxed for us and it was wayworse...

yeah, it's hard to relax when you want it so much. i have been getting increasingly obsessive as the cycles have gone by. getting wound tighter and tighter. i've finally just snapped and can't take the pressure anymore. i have let go of that feeling that i have to get pregnant RIGHT NOW. i feel so much more relaxed just doing that. i've also let go of my age 35 time limit. that's taken the pressure off for me. have you gotten your results back yet for your thyroid?


----------



## moter98

television - sorry the witch got you. hoping she will stay away for you this cycle. 
we have a fresh new year to get our bfp's.


----------



## mailcmm

Edamame soaked in soy sauce... Perfect salty snack


----------



## BERDC99

So, did you girls make any new years resolutions??? Mine was to start couponing again. I did so good with it last year up until I had my miscarriage. I can save so much money, and prepare for the baby at the same time. 



:happydance:I am eight weeks and one day today.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Just finished reading that thread I told you about last night. GTEAT stuff!
> I'm off to the dr for my second HCG pull. Hoping for good news with the numbers. Still crazy paranoid, but I also know there isn't anything I can do. From reading the thread, I am going to seriously boost my water consumption dramatically (I pee all the damn time anyway)! :shrug:
> 
> I already have an u/s scheduled or Friday, but I'm debating on trying to reschedule another one with the doc that dealt with me last week. I'm told she is really dry, but she responded right away and I still have those stupid fears of the other doc being disappointed in me. :dohh:
> 
> Either way, I'll have an us this week.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Laters!


That is a great thread......when will you know your results?


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> So just to confirm.... Colta and television got hit by the witch, Moter is waiting for the witch and Twinkie? I can't remember did the wit h get you?

Yup, 5 days early :( LP was only 7 days last cycle. So I am on to cycle 5 after my D&C, cycle 11 TTC ...


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats berdc!! That is awesome. 

Any news yet menb


----------



## moter98

aww twinkie. that sucks.


----------



## moter98

i am a couponer too berdc! walgreens is where i save the most money rolling their register rewards. started after i had ds. i went to part time and was looking to save money. i'm on my "off" months right now. i always take a few off when i get a good stockpile up cause i run out of room.


----------



## mailcmm

It does suck. Wish you guys were all knocked up already!


----------



## mailcmm

Today has been amazing. First... It's almost over lol. No bleeding yay!! Second... My ex called and has dropped his insistence that I transfer his custody t his mom while he is gone this year. I have my kids until the end of February. Of course they will visit grandma but to have my kids all the time is a stellar feeling. I am over the moon. My babies will be home!!!


----------



## BERDC99

Mail that is great!


----------



## mailcmm

Yup he will only be home for a week every 2 months so a lot more time with my babies. This is just fabulous.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... I was thinking we may actually deliver at the same time. I had both my kids 3 weeks and 1 day before my due date. In the same delivery room. Lol so if that still applies I would have baby August 27.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Congrats berdc!! That is awesome.
> 
> Any news yet menb

Berdc and Mail, thanks for asking. The draw was fine, but I didn't call for results or anything. I'll just wait until tomorrow. No rush. They will call and post it on my online chart, so ill check in the am. It is what is is. I'm praying this is a sticky one and that's really all I can do.


----------



## mailcmm

menb said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Congrats berdc!! That is awesome.
> 
> Any news yet menb
> 
> Berdc and Mail, thanks for asking. The draw was fine, but I didn't call for results or anything. I'll just wait until tomorrow. No rush. They will call and post it on my online chart, so ill check in the am. It is what is is. I'm praying this is a sticky one and that's really all I can do.Click to expand...

Well keep us posted. I am sure everything is fine. As they say no news is good news. So since you didn't get a call I am guessing it's good. I don't know how you stay so calm. Lol I'd be a nervous wreck. But... I tend to freak out lol


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Berdc... I was thinking we may actually deliver at the same time. I had both my kids 3 weeks and 1 day before my due date. In the same delivery room. Lol so if that still applies I would have baby August 27.

It would be close, but I am due August 12th. And it they didnt figure in this is leap year I am due August 11th.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Congrats berdc!! That is awesome.
> 
> Any news yet menb
> 
> Berdc and Mail, thanks for asking. The draw was fine, but I didn't call for results or anything. I'll just wait until tomorrow. No rush. They will call and post it on my online chart, so ill check in the am. It is what is is. I'm praying this is a sticky one and that's really all I can do.Click to expand...
> 
> Well keep us posted. I am sure everything is fine. As they say no news is good news. So since you didn't get a call I am guessing it's good. I don't know how you stay so calm. Lol I'd be a nervous wreck. But... I tend to freak out lolClick to expand...

Nothing is posted yet online, so no results tonight. I'll check again in the morning when I get up otherwise I'll call the nurse. I'm a freaker-outter too, but right now the best thing I can do is remain calm, drink lots of water, and enjoy one more day of being pregnant. :flower:


----------



## colta

Yay! AF has hit the road and it's officially our 3rd month ttc... hopefully the witch will be leaving the building for the last time in a long time. Wish me luck ladies, third time is the charm! (I hope!) :winkwink:


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so colta.


----------



## mailcmm

So my ms is gone. Started out pretty bad with nausea and vomiting. Then tapered down to nausea and now seems to be gone. I didn't have ms with the first 2 so I don't know what's normal. Could I have gotten used to the hormones? Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## mailcmm

Came across this link while reading. It's hysterical.....

https://www.alphamom.com/pregnancy-calendar/


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Came across this link while reading. It's hysterical.....
> 
> https://www.alphamom.com/pregnancy-calendar/

Ha!! Fu-nny! My husband keeps waking up next to me saying, "what's so funny?" It reminds me of Jenny McCarthy's book on pregnancy. Me n the hubby read that toward the end of last school year in preparartion. Hilarious. 

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mailcmm

Any news yet? I am waiting with anticipation.


----------



## menb

Naw. Ive checked my online chart twice and nothing. Imma get up, go make my breakfast n coffee and then call if nothing by then. 

Yeah, I guess I am pretty calm. Doesnt feel like it inside, but I guess externally I am. :)

I'll let u know as soon as I find out.


----------



## mailcmm

It's amazing! I would have started calling. At 758am so I could be the first caller. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

While we all patiently wait for menbs test results.... How is everybody else today?


----------



## Twinkie210

Still waiting on AF to leave! Hopefully tomorrow will be the last day (that will be my normal 7 days of bleeding, but who know if this AF will be normal).

I started off my day forgetting my computer at home and had to waste 45 minutes of my morning going back home to get it!


----------



## mailcmm

That stinks. I am good at leaving my cell phone. Usually don't go back. I live in GA but kids school and work is in FL


----------



## colta

Woke up this morning with big plans to go out and get some shopping done, pick up the mail, go for a run... etc, and ended up sleeping in until 10:30 :dohh:... so my morning is off to a less than stellar start.


----------



## moter98

Oh 10:30 colta! I remember those days. Now I'm always up at 6 or 7 like clockwork no matter how late I go to bed.

AFM- still waiting in AF. Thought I would see her by now. This is my second day of low temps. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mailcmm

I wish she wasn't coming Moter. 

I don't thinkmimhave evr slept to 1030 lol I am usually lucky to sleep. Got a real good night last night but dh is really sick. I think he ate something. Been so busy running the farm today by myself. Just sat down. Had to run to the feed store for this weeks rations too. 500lbs of animal feed. When the horses get here that will double. But hey if the zombie apocalypse ever happens just consider this place Hershel's farm. Lol it's cold today too. 40 degrees. Tonight it is supposed to be in the 20s. How do y'all survive?


----------



## BERDC99

I am scared to see how much weight I have gained in the past four weeks. Between quiting smoking and the diet the diabeties clinic has me on I feel like I have gained at least 10-12 pounds. My doctor will be mad cause he told me he did want me to gain more than 25 the whole pregnancy.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I wish she wasn't coming Moter.
> 
> I don't thinkmimhave evr slept to 1030 lol I am usually lucky to sleep. Got a real good night last night but dh is really sick. I think he ate something. Been so busy running the farm today by myself. Just sat down. Had to run to the feed store for this weeks rations too. 500lbs of animal feed. When the horses get here that will double. But hey if the zombie apocalypse ever happens just consider this place Hershel's farm. Lol it's cold today too. 40 degrees. Tonight it is supposed to be in the 20s. How do y'all survive?

It's cold here too in Southern Ohio. The high today is 22 degrees and I dont think it is going to make it there. We got our first snow fall last night. Not much just about two inchs, but I will be so glad to see it go. I would rather have it 100 and humid outside with the sun shine so bright with daylight till almost 10 pm. I hate winter! It is so long and boring not to mention depressing.


----------



## mailcmm

I bet you haven't gained that much. I am super bloated. Can't wear any of my pants. Sad part... I lost weight. I definitely have a pouch. I look 9-10 weeks pregnant. Had a dream I was having twins last night. It's all I can think about. Lol I hope it's not a sign. This is your second so you will show faster. I am on number 3 and hope that is why I look like a whale.


----------



## moter98

20 degrees is still nice weather to me. It's the below zero that sucks.


----------



## mailcmm

Warning rant to follow....

How freaking hard is it to do what right by your kids? I mean really they have been in gymnastics and horseback riding for several years. Christ she owns a horse. An animal that must be ridden and frequently. But at every turn it's does she have to ride today? does he really need to go to gym? Is it that hard to get them there? I doubt it's the 10 yr old girl complaining about riding a horse. A horse that is the reason she gets out of bed each day. Or the boy who when sick with a fever and vomiting cries that he will miss gym just decides today is a good day to not go. But really I am supposed to let him have the kids for a week when he comes to town every other month. How is giving up the things they hold dear and have worked so hard for best for the kids. I swear he is a shit father.


----------



## mailcmm

I feel better. Lol


----------



## menb

Sorry you have to deal with him/that, Mail. That surely is stress that you don't need (or the kids).

Nurse finally called back. Numbers are at 15, 386 so looking good so far! Said my 52.9 progesterone level was so good first draw that they aren't worried about that--at least that's one thing not to worry about. Nurse said to cancel u/s appointment for Friday cuz doc can't do that one anymore. Said to call fetal scan department and schedule one for today or tomorrow-preferably. Called and the registration lady is having a hard time getting the supervisor to schedule one since I'm not 6 weeks yet. She is saying that they wouldn't see anything, so she can't schedule it. I'm like, "the doctor isn't trying to see a hb, he wants a visualization of the pregnancy. He is trying to verify placement of the pregnancy.". Urgh!! So, now I'm waiting on supervisor to call back with an appointment. I'm tempted to just call nurse back and sic her on them. 

Whatever!!


----------



## mailcmm

menb said:


> Sorry you have to deal with him/that, Mail. That surely is stress that you don't need (or the kids).
> 
> Nurse finally called back. Numbers are at 15, 386 so looking good so far! Said my 52.9 progesterone level was so good first draw that they aren't worried about that--at least that's one thing not to worry about. Nurse said to cancel u/s appointment for Friday cuz doc can't do that one anymore. Said to call fetal scan department and schedule one for today or tomorrow-preferably. Called and the registration lady is having a hard time getting the supervisor to schedule one since I'm not 6 weeks yet. She is saying that they wouldn't see anything, so she can't schedule it. I'm like, "the doctor isn't trying to see a hb, he wants a visualization of the pregnancy. He is trying to verify placement of the pregnancy.". Urgh!! So, now I'm waiting on supervisor to call back with an appointment. I'm tempted to just call nurse back and sic her on them.
> 
> Whatever!!

Oh Menb that's fabulous.... Your progesterone/hcg. Not the pain in the but scan department. Hope you get in there. I can't wait for Friday. What is your due date?


----------



## BERDC99

Those are great numbers!!


----------



## moter98

great numbers menb!

sorry you have to deal with all that mail. that sounds like a nightmare! poor kids. just give them all the love you can.


----------



## mailcmm

I do. I wound up riding over to the barn where she boards her horse and takes lessons.mi had to pay them for this month anyway. She was at her lesson. Her grandma took her. Never fails. He does nothing for the kids. I try to remain calm and know karma is a bitch. It will bite him in the end.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I got a call from my Dr saying that most of my blood work came back normal. My total cholesterol is high (240 I think) but my good cholesterol is high too, so I don't need to be on less for that. My vit d is low (22 and should be over 30) so he told me to take a supplement in the winter. Other than that everything is normal. I am getting copies of the blood work to have so I am going to double check to see if maybe anything is borderline high/low, but I don't know what to do from here.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I do. I wound up riding over to the barn where she boards her horse and takes lessons.mi had to pay them for this month anyway. She was at her lesson. Her grandma took her. Never fails. He does nothing for the kids. I try to remain calm and know karma is a bitch. It will bite him in the end.

he will end up lonely, sad and alone. he will regret it someday when he realizes he missed his kids growing up. he may not pay for it now, but he surely will later. he's the one missing out.


----------



## BERDC99

Good night girls.. I am off to bed I have two doctor appts in the morning.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Well, I got a call from my Dr saying that most of my blood work came back normal. My total cholesterol is high (240 I think) but my good cholesterol is high too, so I don't need to be on less for that. My vit d is low (22 and should be over 30) so he told me to take a supplement in the winter. Other than that everything is normal. I am getting copies of the blood work to have so I am going to double check to see if maybe anything is borderline high/low, but I don't know what to do from here.

oh my gosh, i have high cholesterol too! it's always above 200. but it's my triglycerides that are high, the other numbers really good. they always tell me it's not a worry. my mom had low vit d and was able to be in normal range within 2 months of taking supplements. i thought for sure tests would come back underactive thyroid! did you tell dr about your weight loss and other symptoms? how bout getting in with your OB? if the progesterone isn't helping with your LP, there must be another step they can take. i hope you get this sorted out hun. praying for you.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks, I told him all of my symptoms and he was not concerned since the blood test came back normal. I am going to get copies of the test tomorrow (hopefully), so i will know what my exact numbers are. I just talked to my mom and her vitamin d was low, I think only like 6, and they she has got her level up to 20 or so. It kind of worries me that my vit d was probably lower at one point, because the prenatal I take everyday already has 400 iu of vit d, so now I am supposed to take 1000 iu daily. I really don't think vit d has anything to do with my current fertility issues, but maybe a vit supplement will help me not feel tired all the time.


----------



## moter98

yes, it very well could be the low vit d making you tired. my dr told me that when you live in a climate (like MN) without a lot of sunlight you have to take a separate vit d supplement. i take 1000mg a day, plus my prenatal. from what my dr said, that sounds like the right amount to take. my mom actually took 4000mg a day, but she was so low that her bones were soft. (they found out when she had bunion surgery) who knows, it could just be that, that's messing with your hormones.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I am sorry you didn't get the answers you were looking for. Glad you are well though. You and Moter both need to get on that cholesterol though. That stuffs a killer. Cheerios. Oatmeal. Both are good for helping with cholesterol. I would definitely see your on and talk about lp. And don't take no for an answer.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I live farther south than you, but I work long days and I don't get any sunlight in the winter. I leave for work at 5:30am and leave to come home at 3:45, which the sun is already low in the horizon by then!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie - yep that will do it! The supplement will build up vit d back up. 

Mail- I weight 115 lbs, work out 6 days a week and eat healthy. I am a fitness and health nut! Unfortunatly for me, there is nothing I can do differently. It runs in my family. Both parents, who are very healthy, active and fit have to take pills to regulate their cholesterol. I'm sure i am in for the same fate.


----------



## menb

Hey Ladies 

Fetal scan nurse called back. Couldn't do u/s until late next week. Ob nurse is pissed. She made an appt for me to just see my doctor tmrw morning and see what he says. She said he might call himself tmrw if he sees something in my pelvic exam. Guess we'll see. Otherwise, I'll have the u/s next week. 

Me n B (my hubby) are switching hospitals and therefore doctors anyway, so I need to get on finding a new doc anyway. 

Sorry about test results Twinkie. I had low vit d too. It's pretty common n easily fixed. 

Mail, you're such a great mom. Good things are continuing for ya girl!

Glad things are going well, Berdc!

Way to be calm, Colta n Moter. Everything will happen at the right time. Once we realize/remember that we arent in total control, things seem to right themselves. 

Night ladies--über tired! and gassy. and bloated. :)


----------



## mailcmm

That's crazy Moter. You would think it would be perfect. 

Night Menb. Stinks you couldn't get your scan. And thanks. Don't know about great but I try my best and that's all I can do. They come home tomorrow and I am über excited.10 days is too long.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie... I am sorry you didn't get the answers you were looking for. Glad you are well though. You and Moter both need to get on that cholesterol though. That stuffs a killer. Cheerios. Oatmeal. Both are good for helping with cholesterol. I would definitely see your on and talk about lp. And don't take no for an answer.

Unfortunately I am pretty much the same as moter, I am otherwise healthy, just my choleterol is high. High cholesterol runs in my family, so eventually I will probably be on cholesterol meds. I am going to see what this cycle does and then call my Dr. again. If my LP is super short again, I don't see the point in waiting and I will insist on being seen, if it goes back up to my normal 10/11 days, I don't know is I will insist on seeing the Dr. or wait it out another cycle.


----------



## mailcmm

Well I hope it gets longer. 7 days just doesn't seem like enough time for baby to snuggle in. 

I don't get how drs aren't more concerned. It seems like medical professionals only want to get the sick well. But if you have a concern that doesn't really effect your life it doesn't matter to them. I know that for you the short lp is a crisis when ttc but it won't kill you. When I had my spotting and I asked all sorts of questions about is the internal safe for the baby etc the ER dr told me that my health was all he was concerned about. He wanted to find out why I was bleeding and that the fetus was already in a threatened state but his main concern was getting me home healthy. Ok part of me understands that and another part of me wanted to scream what about my baby. In his eyes they baby can't be treated so it is of no concern. It's just awful that they don't seem to care about non life threatening problems.


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree. My Dr. is more helpful than the NP, which is why he started me on Prometrium, I just wish I could call him up and ask him questions, instead of playing phone tag with nuses and NPs. Well, my thought is I am already CD7, so it is probably too late to change anything this cycle, so just wait it out and see what happens. It just sucks. Some medical professionals act like because you don't have a medical degree, you can't decide what is normal or not normal about your body. It is my body I think I can tell you that this is not normal for me!!!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie are you able to talk with your drs nurse? Whenever I call in with questions I ask ask her and she then asks the dr and gets back to me. If that's not working maybe try to make an appt with dr so you can talk face to face. I'm sure he would try something else since your lp has not yet lengthened. If not, there are many natural supplements like vitex that have been known to help. FX for you !


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie... I am sorry you didn't get the answers you were looking for. Glad you are well though. You and Moter both need to get on that cholesterol though. That stuffs a killer. Cheerios. Oatmeal. Both are good for helping with cholesterol. I would definitely see your on and talk about lp. And don't take no for an answer.
> 
> Unfortunately I am pretty much the same as moter, I am otherwise healthy, just my choleterol is high. High cholesterol runs in my family, so eventually I will probably be on cholesterol meds. I am going to see what this cycle does and then call my Dr. again. If my LP is super short again, I don't see the point in waiting and I will insist on being seen, if it goes back up to my normal 10/11 days, I don't know is I will insist on seeing the Dr. or wait it out another cycle.Click to expand...

I'm actually on the other end of the scale... I'm a bit on the plus side (250 :dohh:) and not as active as I should be, but otherwise very healthy. I don't have any cholesterol issues, no blood pressure issues, joint issues (that are cause by weight anyway, my rather rough an tumble childhood on the other hand... ), heart issues, etc... Same goes with my fertility, no PCOS, no ovulation issues... my lp has actually gone back to a healthy 13/14 days... 

I feel quite lucky to be honest. All the same though, me and DH have started a 'Biggest Loser' competition between us... so we'll see how that goes. I plan on purchasing the kinect for xbox 360 and getting in some dancing! WOO! :happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

Back from my doctor appointments. All went well besides I gained 3 pounds and they scared the crap out of my about my blood sugar. I had my DH with me and I am sure that he will ride me know cause he said he didnt like the sound of the side effects of having high blood sugar. Mine is really not that high mostly just my first check of the day and it is only around 100 and they want it 90 or below. OH Well guess I will just have to start watching my diet better. 

Other than that this appt was a waste. Still to early to hear the HB with a doppler. My NT scan is four weeks from today as well as my next doctors appt. Then at 16 weeks I have a hypertension test scheduled. The doctor did say today that with my GD I will get an ultrasound every four weeks until 28 weeks then I will get one evry week and the last four weeks I will get two a week. Guess that is the only good thing about GD.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie are you able to talk with your drs nurse? Whenever I call in with questions I ask ask her and she then asks the dr and gets back to me. If that's not working maybe try to make an appt with dr so you can talk face to face. I'm sure he would try something else since your lp has not yet lengthened. If not, there are many natural supplements like vitex that have been known to help. FX for you !

The way my Dr. office works is you call and talk to the nurse first, who gets your questions answered from either the Dr. or the Nurse Practicioner. So last time I called the office, left a message with the nurse, who talked to the NP, and then the nurse called me back. So If I call again, I will talk to the same nurse, so it will seem pretty much like I am going around the NP, if I call and insist that she talk to the Dr. So my problem is that they have this stupid NP now. For awhile it was only the Dr.s in the practice and you always got answers from an MD. I have to call back next week to get my prescription refilled, so I might ask her to double check then.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Back from my doctor appointments. All went well besides I gained 3 pounds and they scared the crap out of my about my blood sugar. I had my DH with me and I am sure that he will ride me know cause he said he didnt like the sound of the side effects of having high blood sugar. Mine is really not that high mostly just my first check of the day and it is only around 100 and they want it 90 or below. OH Well guess I will just have to start watching my diet better.
> 
> Other than that this appt was a waste. Still to early to hear the HB with a doppler. My NT scan is four weeks from today as well as my next doctors appt. Then at 16 weeks I have a hypertension test scheduled. The doctor did say today that with my GD I will get an ultrasound every four weeks until 28 weeks then I will get one evry week and the last four weeks I will get two a week. Guess that is the only good thing about GD.

If only your first check is high, are they really sure you have GD? When I was pregnant with DS, I failed my first glucose test, so I had to do the 3 hr test (which sucked). But when they did the second test my blood sugar actually was lower than normal by the last blood draw. So my body must just process sugar at a different rate than what is "normal".


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Back from my doctor appointments. All went well besides I gained 3 pounds and they scared the crap out of my about my blood sugar. I had my DH with me and I am sure that he will ride me know cause he said he didnt like the sound of the side effects of having high blood sugar. Mine is really not that high mostly just my first check of the day and it is only around 100 and they want it 90 or below. OH Well guess I will just have to start watching my diet better.
> 
> Other than that this appt was a waste. Still to early to hear the HB with a doppler. My NT scan is four weeks from today as well as my next doctors appt. Then at 16 weeks I have a hypertension test scheduled. The doctor did say today that with my GD I will get an ultrasound every four weeks until 28 weeks then I will get one evry week and the last four weeks I will get two a week. Guess that is the only good thing about GD.
> 
> If only your first check is high, are they really sure you have GD? When I was pregnant with DS, I failed my first glucose test, so I had to do the 3 hr test (which sucked). But when they did the second test my blood sugar actually was lower than normal by the last blood draw. So my body must just process sugar at a different rate than what is "normal".Click to expand...

They are actually very strict here on GD. If you fail the first glucose test you are automatically classified as GD. No second chances, and you dont get to do the 3 hr test.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Back from my doctor appointments. All went well besides I gained 3 pounds and they scared the crap out of my about my blood sugar. I had my DH with me and I am sure that he will ride me know cause he said he didnt like the sound of the side effects of having high blood sugar. Mine is really not that high mostly just my first check of the day and it is only around 100 and they want it 90 or below. OH Well guess I will just have to start watching my diet better.
> 
> Other than that this appt was a waste. Still to early to hear the HB with a doppler. My NT scan is four weeks from today as well as my next doctors appt. Then at 16 weeks I have a hypertension test scheduled. The doctor did say today that with my GD I will get an ultrasound every four weeks until 28 weeks then I will get one evry week and the last four weeks I will get two a week. Guess that is the only good thing about GD.
> 
> If only your first check is high, are they really sure you have GD? When I was pregnant with DS, I failed my first glucose test, so I had to do the 3 hr test (which sucked). But when they did the second test my blood sugar actually was lower than normal by the last blood draw. So my body must just process sugar at a different rate than what is "normal".Click to expand...
> 
> They are actually very strict here on GD. If you fail the first glucose test you are automatically classified as GD. No second chances, and you dont get to do the 3 hr test.Click to expand...

That sucks! I bet you are like me and your glucose is just processed differently. But it is cool you get to have so many U/S's! My mom had GD with both of her pregancies and she had to give herself insulin injections. Do you have to control your with insulin or just diet?


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie are you able to talk with your drs nurse? Whenever I call in with questions I ask ask her and she then asks the dr and gets back to me. If that's not working maybe try to make an appt with dr so you can talk face to face. I'm sure he would try something else since your lp has not yet lengthened. If not, there are many natural supplements like vitex that have been known to help. FX for you !
> 
> The way my Dr. office works is you call and talk to the nurse first, who gets your questions answered from either the Dr. or the Nurse Practicioner. So last time I called the office, left a message with the nurse, who talked to the NP, and then the nurse called me back. So If I call again, I will talk to the same nurse, so it will seem pretty much like I am going around the NP, if I call and insist that she talk to the Dr. So my problem is that they have this stupid NP now. For awhile it was only the Dr.s in the practice and you always got answers from an MD. I have to call back next week to get my prescription refilled, so I might ask her to double check then.Click to expand...

Oh I see now! I hope my clinic doesn't decide to do that. Sounds like it would be pretty pointless to call in. Are there any other good on clinics in your area? Maybe you could get a second opinion.


----------



## moter98

Well, I'm out. Started spotting. Not at all surprised. On to cycle #8. #6 AL. I'm gonna relax more this cycle. No bd on a schedule!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Oh I see now! I hope my clinic doesn't decide to do that. Sounds like it would be pretty pointless to call in. Are there any other good on clinics in your area? Maybe you could get a second opinion.

Well, the nurse may talk to the Dr. if I ask her to, but I kind of come off as a bitch if I do (unless maybe if I just play dumb). There are all kinds of Dr.s that I could go to, but I really like my Dr, so I really don't want to switch. I have been with this Dr. for 9 years now, he knows all of my history. I had a couple minor complications with my first pregnancy and I have had an abnormal pap a couple years ago (that turned out to be fine), then the MC. I just don't want to start over if I don't have to.


----------



## moter98

I totally understand! I had Complications with my first delivery and switched to the dr that delivered me. I'm not crazy about his nurse, but I won't give up my dr. It's hard to find a good one.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Back from my doctor appointments. All went well besides I gained 3 pounds and they scared the crap out of my about my blood sugar. I had my DH with me and I am sure that he will ride me know cause he said he didnt like the sound of the side effects of having high blood sugar. Mine is really not that high mostly just my first check of the day and it is only around 100 and they want it 90 or below. OH Well guess I will just have to start watching my diet better.
> 
> Other than that this appt was a waste. Still to early to hear the HB with a doppler. My NT scan is four weeks from today as well as my next doctors appt. Then at 16 weeks I have a hypertension test scheduled. The doctor did say today that with my GD I will get an ultrasound every four weeks until 28 weeks then I will get one evry week and the last four weeks I will get two a week. Guess that is the only good thing about GD.
> 
> If only your first check is high, are they really sure you have GD? When I was pregnant with DS, I failed my first glucose test, so I had to do the 3 hr test (which sucked). But when they did the second test my blood sugar actually was lower than normal by the last blood draw. So my body must just process sugar at a different rate than what is "normal".Click to expand...
> 
> They are actually very strict here on GD. If you fail the first glucose test you are automatically classified as GD. No second chances, and you dont get to do the 3 hr test.Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks! I bet you are like me and your glucose is just processed differently. But it is cool you get to have so many U/S's! My mom had GD with both of her pregancies and she had to give herself insulin injections. Do you have to control your with insulin or just diet?Click to expand...

I have to take some little pill right now and watch my diet. They said insulin will only be used later if my levels get to high.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> I have to take some little pill right now and watch my diet. They said insulin will only be used later if my levels get to high.

Well I hope they don't get higher then!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Well, I'm out. Started spotting. Not at all surprised. On to cycle #8. #6 AL. I'm gonna relax more this cycle. No bd on a schedule!

Sorry you are out! I just realized this is cycle #11 for me (#6 after my loss, but only #5 TTCAL). It is depressing to realize how long we have been at this! I hope your relaxed approach gets you that BFP!


----------



## moter98

Thanks. The relaxed approach is all I have left. I've tried everything else already, lol! If we count the cycles AL I guess it's not unusual to not be pregnant yet. It's seems long cause a cycle takes forever. 7 months of ttc gets to a person. But, I've decided I'm done letting it bother me. If no baby by June, that's one year ttc. Then I will go see dr. Did you have the shorter lp when you conceived last time?


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Thanks. The relaxed approach is all I have left. I've tried everything else already, lol! If we count the cycles AL I guess it's not unusual to not be pregnant yet. It's seems long cause a cycle takes forever. 7 months of ttc gets to a person. But, I've decided I'm done letting it bother me. If no baby by June, that's one year ttc. Then I will go see dr. Did you have the shorter lp when you conceived last time?

It has always been 10/11 days since coming off BC last year and I have always had spotting- every single cycle. Even the cycle I conceived I had spotting at 9dpo. I tried to tell my self it was from implantation, but I think it was just from low progesterone. Last month was the first time it has ever been less than 10.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Well, I'm out. Started spotting. Not at all surprised. On to cycle #8. #6 AL. I'm gonna relax more this cycle. No bd on a schedule!

That exactly how i feel this cycle im not gonna even do opt i just gonna let nature do what it does best i know roughly when i will o so may try a bit more around that time but im spending to much time worrying and it will never happen if its like that. gl to you :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. The relaxed approach is all I have left. I've tried everything else already, lol! If we count the cycles AL I guess it's not unusual to not be pregnant yet. It's seems long cause a cycle takes forever. 7 months of ttc gets to a person. But, I've decided I'm done letting it bother me. If no baby by June, that's one year ttc. Then I will go see dr. Did you have the shorter lp when you conceived last time?
> 
> It has always been 10/11 days since coming off BC last year and I have always had spotting- every single cycle. Even the cycle I conceived I had spotting at 9dpo. I tried to tell my self it was from implantation, but I think it was just from low progesterone. Last month was the first time it has ever been less than 10.Click to expand...

Here's what my googling found about Lengthening lp. Mind you, it's not from a dr or anything. Take vit b6, no more than 100mg unless advised by a dr. Start with a lower dose 50mg or below and see if that helps first. Take 1000mg vit c as well. It helps to absorb the vit b6. Make sure you are also getting the other b vitamins as well (normal dose). Another thing is acupuncture. And progesterone cream which you are already doing. Im sure you know this but when you do get pregnant keep using the cream till your dr gives the ok to stop. 
Next you could try vitex or evening primrose oil. Hope this helps. Just want to stress to be careful with the b6 vitamins. They can cause nerve ending damage if you take over 200mg per day.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm out. Started spotting. Not at all surprised. On to cycle #8. #6 AL. I'm gonna relax more this cycle. No bd on a schedule!
> 
> That exactly how i feel this cycle im not gonna even do opt i just gonna let nature do what it does best i know roughly when i will o so may try a bit more around that time but im spending to much time worrying and it will never happen if its like that. gl to you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck to you! Yep, time to take a step back and stop worrying so much. It's really a huge weight off my shoulders.


----------



## mailcmm

Hey everyone. Just got home. Went to work today. It was a very very very long day. I realize I missed bunches. So I'll try but my pregnant brain is already washing away the info lol.

Berdc... Glad dr apt was uneventful but sorry it was a waste of time.
Twinkie... I hope you get your lp sorted.
Moter, tv and colta... I am gonna call you the zen ttcers. Lol

As for me... Really tired and my blood pressure is off. It is usually around 100/60 and when I got home it was 127/76. I know that is still normal but it's much higher hen usual. More importantly I tested because my heart feels weird. And that the best description I can give. It feels fluttery


----------



## mailcmm

Oh and 5weeks tomorrow. I am so excited.


----------



## moter98

5 weeks mail! thats great. hope you feel better. could the pain you are feeling possibly be anxiety attack with being worried about baby and all?


----------



## moter98

Hey Twinkie - i was just reading my taking charge of your fertility book and it says that a 11 or even 10 day lp is normal and enough to sustain a pregnancy. looks like most months your lp is long enough.


----------



## mailcmm

I don't think so. But ya never know. My mom said my face was red at dinner tOnight. 

That's great you found that info for Twinkie. I really hope everyone gets their bfp


----------



## mailcmm

Well I am off to bed. Super tired.


----------



## mailcmm

I hate mornings. Need more sleepy. Unfortunately son came back from dads with pink eye that nobody bothered to call about or treat. And I have to drive daughter to school. Not looking forward to the hour long trip. Where we live the schools aren't great so I drive them to FL to a private school. Problem with this school is its too good and they are way ahead of public schools so I am stuck taking them there. Lol 

As for me I woke up with a ton of new fun things. My boobs have gotten sore (welcome to the party ladies, fashionably late I see). My ms is back with a vengeance and my exhaustion has escalated. Oh and my nose and gums are bleeding. Yay 

How's everyone else. I know we have time yet. Can't wait for y'all to start testing.


----------



## menb

Morning gals,

Had dr appointment yesterday at 10:30. He did an internal and said all looked and felt great. He did say that my uterus felt more like end of August rather than beginning of September. Either way--all was well. He wrote an order for the early pregnancy scan and said to demand it be done this week. So, I called as soon as I got back in the car and didn't have any problem this time (they could probably see the order in the system). They got me in at 1:15!!! :happydance:

Had u/s and everything looks great! The sacs are right where they should be... Yep, I said "sacs" plural!!! Twins!!! :cloud9:

Now, we are just doubly nervous!!! :wacko: But also doubly excited! :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Appleseed!!! We are the size of an Appleseed! Whoo hoo. 

It's the little things that excite me. Lol


----------



## moter98

Menb- oh my gosh, twins!! Congratulations! I bet that was a surprise.

Mail- hope you feel better.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Morning gals,
> 
> Had dr appointment yesterday at 10:30. He did an internal and said all looked and felt great. He did say that my uterus felt more like end of August rather than beginning of September. Either way--all was well. He wrote an order for the early pregnancy scan and said to demand it be done this week. So, I called as soon as I got back in the car and didn't have any problem this time (they could probably see the order in the system). They got me in at 1:15!!! :happydance:
> 
> Had u/s and everything looks great! The sacs are right where they should be... Yep, I said "sacs" plural!!! Twins!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Now, we are just doubly nervous!!! :wacko: But also doubly excited! :happydance:

Wow Twins!!!! That is great news. So how far along are you? I am so happy for you and your husband.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Hey Twinkie - i was just reading my taking charge of your fertility book and it says that a 11 or even 10 day lp is normal and enough to sustain a pregnancy. looks like most months your lp is long enough.

I just bought that book! I already do most of the stuff in it, but it is a great tool to have none the less.

I have no doubt that a 10 or 11 day LP is long enough to get pregnant (I got pregnant once with this LP) but if you read the foot notes it says that a 10 or 11 days LP can cause problems, plus if you factor in that I start spotting before that, it means that my lining is starting to breakdown a little early. I am not as worried about the 10/11 day LP as I am about the 7 day LP from last month. Hopefully my LP goes back up this cycle! I am also a little concerned that the Prometrium doesn't really lengthen my LP, I would think that this would give me the normal 14 day LP, but not even close. I get maybe an extra half a day to a day and that is with spotting :( but maybe that will change this month.


----------



## Twinkie210

Twins! Congrats! Are they going to do another U/S when you can see heartbeats?


----------



## mailcmm

Omg we were posting at the same time. Lol congrats. That is amazing. I am so happy for you.


----------



## menb

Twinkie210 said:


> Twins! Congrats! Are they going to do another U/S when you can see heartbeats?

Thanks ladies! Yeah, total shocker. Thats why my HCG levels were so high. Went from 2498 on Thursday night to 15386 on Monday morning. Praying super hard for super sticky beans now. Still trying to stay positive and take one day at a time. Still über scared. Yep, I have another scan set for next Friday. My LMP was Dec. 3rd, but they said they can't use that since I'm measuring bigger. ??? 

I don't really care about a specific due date right now--just want a healthy, full-term pregnancy. 

Thanks again ladies!! :flower:


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> Morning gals,
> 
> Had dr appointment yesterday at 10:30. He did an internal and said all looked and felt great. He did say that my uterus felt more like end of August rather than beginning of September. Either way--all was well. He wrote an order for the early pregnancy scan and said to demand it be done this week. So, I called as soon as I got back in the car and didn't have any problem this time (they could probably see the order in the system). They got me in at 1:15!!! :happydance:
> 
> Had u/s and everything looks great! The sacs are right where they should be... Yep, I said "sacs" plural!!! Twins!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Now, we are just doubly nervous!!! :wacko: But also doubly excited! :happydance:
> 
> Berdc, I actually used your profile pic to tell hubby about twins. I showed him your pic and explained what he was looking at (uterus, sac). I made sure that he understood that the black spot was the sac and that's where the baby was. Then, I showed him our pics. He was like, "why are there two black spots? Wait, are there two sacs? Are we having twins?" He couldn't stop smiling!!! He is so happy.
> 
> Then he showed me that Nissan commercial where the couple finds out they are having a baby and the husband goes out and 'stretches' out the car. Well, there is an updated commercial where they find out they're having triplets! Hilarious!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Wow Twins!!!! That is great news. So how far along are you? I am so happy for you and your husband.Click to expand...

Berdc, I actually used your profile pic to tell hubby about twins. I showed him your pic and explained what he was looking at (uterus, sac). I made sure that he understood that the black spot was the sac and that's where the baby was. Then, I showed him our pics. He was like, "why are there two black spots? Wait, are there two sacs? Are we having twins?" He couldn't stop smiling!!! He is so happy. 

Then he showed me that Nissan commercial where the couple finds out they are having a baby and the husband goes out and 'stretches' out the car. Well, there is an updated commercial where they find out they're having triplets! Hilarious!!!!! :haha:


----------



## moter98

Twinkie - maybe it just takes time for it to work? Everything I've read about it says it's very fixable so something is bound to work. I hope you can get this figured out soon. Prayin hard here!


----------



## mailcmm

That is funny. I would fall over if they told me twins. Which still isn't out of the realm of possibility as my numbers are super high too. did they say that the high hcg is really a good indicator? I have read so many mixed stories. More congrats that is just awesome.


----------



## moter98

Mail- I wonder if you will see two beans also. Your numbers were really high.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I am praying with Moter for you. I am sure it will get fixed though.


----------



## moter98

We posted at the same time mail!


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> Mail- I wonder if you will see two beans also. Your numbers were really high.

I just started doing the math. My numbers were doubling every 24 hours. I doubled at 48 just to see and they would be around 20,000 today. Guess we may find something out tomorrow at my apt.


----------



## mailcmm

I had another dream last night about twins. Lol maybe it was me being psychic about Menb.


----------



## mailcmm

I can't stop smiling. I am so happy for you Menb. Best best best of luck.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie- dont know if this will have any relevance for you, but my friends lp was 11 days. She stopped working out and it went to 14 days. That's the only thing she did different.


----------



## mailcmm

I have heard working out messes with your cycle. I know dancers and gymnasts sometimes don't have one.


----------



## moter98

Yeah for some it does, especially if you work out excessively. I had a 12 day lp when my friend told about this. I was also doing the high intensity interval training workouts at the time. I got sick and stopped working out for two weeks and my lp went to 14-15 days. I still workout almost everyday but I'm taking it easier now. No working out to Max heart rate and I scaled down my free weights to 12-15 pounds. I can't say for sure that's what made the difference and I may not have Even needed a longer lp. BUT, I figure it can't hurt either.


----------



## mailcmm

Well I'll give you credit... I never work out. Did Pilates for a short time to help my ruined back but quit when I had my mc. Before Pilates I had never set foot in a gym. Lol I've faired ok. 35 yr old and 2 kids. 145 lbs and perfect health. Lol


----------



## BERDC99

girls you can keep trackof growth on here
https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php?month=8&day=12&year=2012


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks berdc... I went to the link and put in my info and it says I am due the 1 st of sept and not the 6th. I like that better lol. Puts me at almost 6wks. Lol and would make sense because I had short cycles after mc. I can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Well I'll give you credit... I never work out. Did Pilates for a short time to help my ruined back but quit when I had my mc. Before Pilates I had never set foot in a gym. Lol I've faired ok. 35 yr old and 2 kids. 145 lbs and perfect health. Lol

I actually started cause of my cholesterol numbers. Lost 30 pounds and I was hooked. Didn't help my cholesterol though, lol! I have a desk job so if I didn't workout I wouldn't get any exercise. I image that taking care of all your animals and your catering business keeps you pretty active throughout the day.


----------



## mailcmm

It does. I just don't have time to workout. I am always busy. This last week though I haven't done anything. Everybody is making me relax. I hate it. Didn't even take daughter to school dh said to relax and he took her. Don't they understand that keeping busy keeps my mind off it? They are driving me insane. Although I do need some daytime zzz. Lol


----------



## moter98

Hey, enjoy it while it lasts. 8 months from now you will be crazy busy with a newborn, maybe even two. Wouldn't that be a trip! I cannot even imagine. One at a time for me please. DS was colickyso I don't know how we would have managed two.


----------



## mailcmm

My dd was colicky but it turned out to be lactose intolerance once on soy formula it went away. I can't breast feed. I make zero milk. Son was lactose intolerant too. This baby is going directly on soy. Lol my whole family is lactose intolerant myself included.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> It does. I just don't have time to workout. I am always busy. This last week though I haven't done anything. Everybody is making me relax. I hate it. Didn't even take daughter to school dh said to relax and he took her. Don't they understand that keeping busy keeps my mind off it? They are driving me insane. Although I do need some daytime zzz. Lol

Yeah, these two weeks of Winter Break have been fantabulous! I have been able to actually rest and take the naps my body has craved, but I am so worried about returning to school Monday. I know Moms do it all the time and have healthy babies all the time, but I'm just so darn nervous! Am how am I going to teach and pee every 45 minutes? :dohh:

Moter: you're a super star, worker-outer, eh? Nice! That's great. I'm in pretty good health and LOVE working out, but just haven't made the time for it lately. I teach an hour away from our house and it's even a longer commute home in Chicago-rush hour traffic. I'm pooped by the time we get home. Lazy, I know. :)


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> My dd was colicky but it turned out to be lactose intolerance once on soy formula it went away. I can't breast feed. I make zero milk. Son was lactose intolerant too. This baby is going directly on soy. Lol my whole family is lactose intolerant myself included.

Me too! And the hubby! Good thing we now have 3 bathrooms! :nope: :blush:


----------



## menb

Mail, I remember when your numbers jumped to 774, but what were they afterwards. I'm doing math trying to figure out if the two 35 year olds are in for double-trouble. Lol!


----------



## moter98

Mail- we never figured out why ds was colicky. He cried 14 hours a day for 4 months then it just gradually got less and less. Tried every formula out there, nothing worked. It may have had a bit to do with his club foot treatment. It was a little painful for him, but I know there was something else wrong. It was a very helpless feeling. 
Menb- you sound busy! I only work part time so I have the time to workout. I get up before ds. Its my only alone time of the day.


----------



## mailcmm

menb said:


> Mail, I remember when your numbers jumped to 774, but what were they afterwards. I'm doing math trying to figure out if the two 35 year olds are in for double-trouble. Lol!

They only did the 2 pulls first they were 114 at 12dpo and then they were 887 at 15dpo that is a doubling rate of 24 hours. Now I did the math and at 48 hours til they go over 1200 and 96 hours after that by today my numbers would be almost 40000. But my math is shit so please all double check. I get the numbers rechecked tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

Can't wait to see what your numbers are! You need a u/s already!! That would tell you for sure if there's two in there.


----------



## mailcmm

I just ralized i figured my current dpo wrong lol my numbers will only be around 7096 This is what I came up with:

15dpo. 887
17dpo. 1774
21dpo. 3548
25dpo. 7096


----------



## mailcmm

Now that is at standard time and the lowest that I think they will be. They could be way higher. Lower is not acceptable because if nothing else we are doubling away. Ii won't accept any not doubling nonsense this time.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> Can't wait to see what your numbers are! You need a u/s already!! That would tell you for sure if there's two in there.

I know if they don't give me one I will scream. I may drive straight to the ER and cry I am in pain lol. I know I may only see a sac or two lol but I want to see something.


----------



## television

menb said:


> Morning gals,
> 
> Had dr appointment yesterday at 10:30. He did an internal and said all looked and felt great. He did say that my uterus felt more like end of August rather than beginning of September. Either way--all was well. He wrote an order for the early pregnancy scan and said to demand it be done this week. So, I called as soon as I got back in the car and didn't have any problem this time (they could probably see the order in the system). They got me in at 1:15!!! :happydance:
> 
> Had u/s and everything looks great! The sacs are right where they should be... Yep, I said "sacs" plural!!! Twins!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Now, we are just doubly nervous!!! :wacko: But also doubly excited! :happydance:

Thus such lovely news im wishing you all the luck in the world wow to babies to hold at the end thats scary but exciting :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Did you get a picture?


----------



## moter98

ok mail, now i'm getting impatient to find out your numbers. if they are really high, do you think that would convince the drs to check if there may be two beans in there?


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- don't freak out if they aren't as high as you think, your doubling time should start to slow down (I think around 1,200-1,500)...

moter- I wish I could blame it on exercising, but I definately don't exercise enough! I have lost a bunch of weight (I was up to 154 when I got pregnant and have since dropped down to 128 and I am still losing), but none of it is because of too much exercising. I feel good that I am a healthy weight now (I am 5'3"), which I had hoped would help my cycles, but it doesn't seem to yet...

menb- what a cute way to tell your hubby!


----------



## mailcmm

I don't know? Tomorrow is my firs apt. I'll get bloodwork and an internal exam etc etc. the lab girl had told me they don't do us til 12 weeks as not to scare you. I am gonna tell them how stressed I am and ask for one. I may demand one. Lol my apt is at 9am tomorrow. I am so nervous


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie210 said:


> mail- don't freak out if they aren't as high as you think, your doubling time should start to slow down (I think around 1,200-1,500)...
> 
> moter- I wish I could blame it on exercising, but I definately don't exercise enough! I have lost a bunch of weight (I was up to 154 when I got pregnant and have since dropped down to 128 and I am still losing), but none of it is because of too much exercising. I feel good that I am a healthy weight now (I am 5'3"), which I had hoped would help my cycles, but it doesn't seem to yet...
> 
> menb- what a cute way to tell your hubby!

Yeah I figured my numbers based on them slowing down I always figure them at the longest of the norm and try to remember that they may only increase by 60%. Which is considered normal.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie- maybe your body is still regulating yet from the weight loss. I'm 5'3" too! My whole family is short except one brother. He's over 6'. We joke he was adopted, lol!

Mail- sounds like it will be hard to get an ultrasound. I believe with ds they didn't even want to see me until 13 weeks. It was a long time I know that. I thought it was weird cause you can supposedly do a lot of harm to baby in first trimester. I guess you are just supposed to know all the things you aren't todo during pregnancy.


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't think so, the short LP started way before the weight loss. I think I am giving up trying to explain my symptoms. I just hope I can get pregnant despite them!

mail- I can't believe that your Dr. wouldn't do an U/S given your MC, I would ask for one. My Dr. already said he would do one!

moter- my Dr. doesn't see patients until 12/13 weeks either. I thought this was weird too, because although I have been through this once so I know what I should do/shouldn't do, what do first time mom's do? Some women may not even know to get prenatal vitamins!


----------



## mailcmm

Well that's just what the lab said. I haven't spoken to a dr yet. So really don't know what will happen tomorrow. I am seeing the midwife. Hopefully she will be understanding.


----------



## mailcmm

We are all short in my family except for my brother. But he's 6'10 lol my little bro is 20" taller then my. It's ridiculous.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow mail. He is TALL! Maybe dr will give you u/s tomorrow. You never know.

Twinkie- im all out of google ideas, lol! Hope your lp goes back to your 10+ days this cycle.


----------



## mailcmm

That's crazy that the drs don't see you until then. I get seen but apparently not an us. My old dr see patients at 8wks. Still a long time


----------



## moter98

You would think they woul at least send you literature on what to do/not to do. Im curious to see what they will do for my next pregnancy. Really hoping they will at least do the quants. I may make up symptoms to get it if i have to,lol!


----------



## mailcmm

That's what I am thinking of doing. Lol it's sad that that is what we need to do to get medical care. Lol


----------



## moter98

I know right. What does it matter, we are paying for it.


----------



## mailcmm

Exactly! It makes me so damn mad.


----------



## menb

Hola!

Went to get my nails done and a pedicure! :thumbup: Feeling great! Then, had to get gas and do a little shopping for dinner tonight and a White Elephant party we are hosting tomorrow night. So tired now!

Can't wait to hear the news from the doc tomorrow, Mail. Keep us updated--I'm sure you will. 

Glad everyone else is doing well-hanging in there. Me n hubby are still nervous as ever. Had abdominal pains (the normal kind) last night. Tech and Dr. both warned me of that after an internal scan and the u/, but glad those pangs are gone. 

Time to start dinner. Laters!


----------



## BERDC99

I have been having cramps all day on and off. It is because of my uterus growing. They are the same kind of cramps I had back in week 6 before I had my second ultrasound. I can already feel my bump. It is starting to get super hard and a little bigger this week. I just finished fulfilling my craving of lemons. I have ate 9 of them this week and it is only Thursday. Going to have to stop at the store tomorrow to get some for the weekend. 

Mail- cant wait to see what the doctor says tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Hola!
> 
> Went to get my nails done and a pedicure! :thumbup: Feeling great! Then, had to get gas and do a little shopping for dinner tonight and a White Elephant party we are hosting tomorrow night. So tired now!
> 
> Can't wait to hear the news from the doc tomorrow, Mail. Keep us updated--I'm sure you will.
> 
> Glad everyone else is doing well-hanging in there. Me n hubby are still nervous as ever. Had abdominal pains (the normal kind) last night. Tech and Dr. both warned me of that after an internal scan and the u/, but glad those pangs are gone.
> 
> Time to start dinner. Laters!


You need a ticker!


----------



## mailcmm

Menb needs two of them lol


----------



## mailcmm

Well guys I am about out for the night. Exhausted. Really excited and worried all at once about tomorrow. My apt is at 9 so I will let y'all know as soon as I get home.


----------



## moter98

ok. this has nothing to do with ttc, BUT, it's 50 degrees in MN on Jan. 5th. what is going on! don't get me wrong, i'm not complaining about the nice weather, it's just beginning to scare me now. by jan it is usually below zero. i hope we can do something about this global warming thing before it's too late. starting to get worried for what will happen to our kids or grandkids.


----------



## menb

It was 50 here in the Chi today too! Felt great, but yeah I agree Moter. Scary times!!


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> Hola!
> 
> Went to get my nails done and a pedicure! :thumbup: Feeling great! Then, had to get gas and do a little shopping for dinner tonight and a White Elephant party we are hosting tomorrow night. So tired now!
> 
> Can't wait to hear the news from the doc tomorrow, Mail. Keep us updated--I'm sure you will.
> 
> Glad everyone else is doing well-hanging in there. Me n hubby are still nervous as ever. Had abdominal pains (the normal kind) last night. Tech and Dr. both warned me of that after an internal scan and the u/, but glad those pangs are gone.
> 
> Time to start dinner. Laters!
> 
> 
> You need a ticker!Click to expand...

Yeah, I know. Havent had luck with those. Can't get the pic to post, only the URL, so I gave up a while ago. :D


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Menb needs two of them lol

Hee hee!


----------



## mailcmm

So my apt was at 1015. Still in the lobby waiting. Hopefully will get back there soon. Total nervous wreck.


----------



## moter98

good luck mail


----------



## colta

Good luck mail!

Menb - congrats so much on twins!! So happy for you right now!

AFM - I think this cycle might end up in a bust... DH is feeling so sick right now, I don't think he'll be able to bd as much (if at all) this cycle... it's kinda depressing, but I'll never tell him that. He's already pretty upset at the fact that we may not have a chance to conceive this cycle because of how he's feeling... Ah well though, not much you can do?


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Good luck mail!
> 
> Menb - congrats so much on twins!! So happy for you right now!
> 
> AFM - I think this cycle might end up in a bust... DH is feeling so sick right now, I don't think he'll be able to bd as much (if at all) this cycle... it's kinda depressing, but I'll never tell him that. He's already pretty upset at the fact that we may not have a chance to conceive this cycle because of how he's feeling... Ah well though, not much you can do?

well, if you can pinpoint o, just attack him the day before! don't give him a chance to say no, lol!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Good luck mail!
> 
> Menb - congrats so much on twins!! So happy for you right now!
> 
> AFM - I think this cycle might end up in a bust... DH is feeling so sick right now, I don't think he'll be able to bd as much (if at all) this cycle... it's kinda depressing, but I'll never tell him that. He's already pretty upset at the fact that we may not have a chance to conceive this cycle because of how he's feeling... Ah well though, not much you can do?
> 
> well, if you can pinpoint o, just attack him the day before! don't give him a chance to say no, lol!Click to expand...

Hahaha! I may just do that! Hopefully he'll be feeling a bit better around my O date, so there will be no attacking necessary. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he just decided to try anyways, despite him being very sick. :dohh: He's kinda silly and devoted that way.


----------



## moter98

aww, bless him for trying!


----------



## menb

Colta--I'm all for the attacking. Even if it's not necessary. It's more fun! LOL

MAIL!!! What's the dealio??? Thinking about you and praying for ya!


----------



## BERDC99

Mail - where are you at? Been waiting all morning on an update.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok just got home. Phone died so I could update til now. No news. They scheduled an us for next week and aren't running my numbers.they did an exam and said everything seemed normal and did a bunch of labs. The CNM said that they treat each pregnancy as a healthy pregnancy until a need to worry. She said I have no reason to worry. That all the labs in the world aren't going to save the baby if I start to mc. She said to relax until I have a reason not too. She didn't want to do an us today because you really can't see much at 5 weeks and she really doesn't think I need it anyway. That just seeing a sac will only panic me more and that at 6 wks I will be able to see a baby and a hub and that then they can say it is a viable pregnancy, but she still can't tell me I won't mc. So I go on Thursday. I asked about my high numbers and she said that all she wants to see is that they are doubling and they are. She answered all my questions and was very nice. Dh liked her a lot but he isn't worried at all. Lol she did say at the end that even the us next week won't put my mind at ease and to just relax that everything looks normal.


----------



## moter98

that's good mail! try to relax. little bean is doing fine.


----------



## mailcmm

I am ok. Disappointed because I am uneasy but it's ok. Thursday, just waiting for Thursday. Lol


----------



## moter98

you will make it. listen to your hubby. he is right.


----------



## mailcmm

I know. Thanks Moter. Thanks everybody. I don't think I would have made it this far without y'all. Heading to gainsville. My son has his first gymnastics meet. I am so excited for him.


----------



## BERDC99

Just for the record my boss is a DICK!!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Berdc... bad day?


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Oh Berdc... bad day?

You could say that, but everyday with him is the same. He has short man syndrome.


----------



## mailcmm

The worst kind. Lol always think they are bigger then everyone else


----------



## menb

Sorry for being MIA today. Our last friends just left. It was a great time. We played Mafia. Have you ever played? Super fun game!! So ridiculously tired right now. 

Glad doc is feeling good about your pregnancy and all looked good today, Mail. At least that's one milestone to be thankful for. My doc said pretty much the same thing about each pregnancy being different and healthy until it's not. I know we already know that in our minds, but it's our hearts that want the confirmation. We all just need to keep the faith. Remember our mantra. 

Sorry about your short, little boss Berdc! I can have the 'Mafia' get involved--except it's just a game so never mind. Well, I don't like him. There.


----------



## mailcmm

Already up and headed to the gym. My little boy is gonna do his thing. I'll post a link to the you tube video later. He really is quite good. Gonna be a long spring though. We are in a different city every other weekend until states. Why does fl have to be so damn big?


----------



## colta

Hoo boy... not only is DH sick, I've come down with an awful case of food poisoning. I had some bad nacho cheese or something last night and good lord am I paying for it now. 
I feel so unbelievably awful, I'm never eating nacho cheese again! :help:


----------



## moter98

oh no colta! so sorry you aren't feeling well. that is just awful. hope you get better really soon. 

mail - can't wait to see the video!


----------



## mailcmm

My boy kicked some gator ass! Lol came in 4th overall. So very proud. His first competition was worth the drive. Here's a link to his highbar routine and floor routine for anyone interested. I just can't stop smiling. Great day.
Video quality not too good. Lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaWG30njb4Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Highbar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJeCYaGT0oc
Floor routine


----------



## mailcmm

Besides coming off my pride high. I feel pretty good. Beyond tired. May take a nap actually. Can barely keep my eyes open.

Colta... Feel better girl. Food Sickness is the worst.


----------



## BERDC99

He done a great job! I wish I had the energy to try that. I always did like watching gymnastics. 

My husband and I went to the movies today and seen The Devil Inside- total waste of money. It was worse than the Blare Witch Project. Just ate me some more lemons. Think I am just going to hang out here and clip coupons until I order a salad and pizza here shortly.


----------



## mailcmm

I am having salad too but with yummy chicken. I don't know how you eat those lemons but get the citrus. I eat oranges by the bag. Just ate 3 in one sitting. Maybe we have scurvy lol


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I am having salad too but with yummy chicken. I don't know how you eat those lemons but get the citrus. I eat oranges by the bag. Just ate 3 in one sitting. Maybe we have scurvy lol

I love to eat oranges too, but for some reason just cant get enough lemons.


----------



## mailcmm

My major craving has been duck. Unfortunately I can't eat it all the time.


----------



## mailcmm

How goes it with the ttc bunch? How much longer till y'all get to work? Lol


----------



## moter98

just layin' low. only on cd4. waiting on AF to take her leave. really, really wanting to POAS soon, haha! got a bit to go yet.


----------



## mailcmm

Well in about a week the big o will be close so hang in there.


----------



## moter98

yep, just waiting patiently. or trying to anyway! just watched the video, wow, your little guy is talented! you must be a proud mommy.


----------



## colta

So far, this cycle has been not so good... first DH got sick (and now has the flu) and then I came down with food poisoning and it's just oi vey. 

So I'm not sure how this cycle is going to work out... I think I'm going to go get some OPK's and just BD around my O date, I think me and DH both are just too ick feeling to do much more than that. 
:help::cold:


----------



## moter98

you still have time, maybe you both will be feeling better soon. praying you two get well!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> you still have time, maybe you both will be feeling better soon. praying you two get well!

That's true... we're not too worried about it, we'd rather be healthy and trying instead of pushing ourselves and making ourselves sicker. Poor DH though, he's so upset about this cycle. He kept going on about how he had a good feeling and that he felt like he was ruining our chances because he was sick... he wasn't a munchkin just as much as I do and I know this is tearing him apart. 

But we're going to try our best and what happens happens... I feel much more at ease with everything this cycle despite the fact that we may not be able to try like we wanted to... any chance is still a chance.
And thank you for praying! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

it will happen for you! aww you have such a sweet dh. there is always next month if you are too sick.


----------



## BERDC99

I am 9 weeks today.


----------



## moter98

congrats berdc! do you have a baby bump yet? i'm curious to know how soon you show with a second pregnancy. i only a teeny tiny bump yet at 20 weeks with ds. i've heard you will show a lot sooner with #2


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats berdc... Hope you feel better colta.... And Moter I am already in maternity pants. I can't even stand wearing my jeggings. Anything on my stomach is shear torture but I am on number 3. My BFF told me about a week after she found out she was pregnant with number 3 her stomach muscles separated and her intestines filled the space til baby got bigger. Lol I am understanding what she meant. But I love my bloated little gas bump. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Congrats berdc... Hope you feel better colta.... And Moter I am already in maternity pants. I can't even stand wearing my jeggings. Anything on my stomach is shear torture but I am on number 3. My BFF told me about a week after she found out she was pregnant with number 3 her stomach muscles separated and her intestines filled the space til baby got bigger. Lol I am understanding what she meant. But I love my bloated little gas bump. Lol

oh wow, mail! i was hoping to make it past 3 months before i show as i don't want to announce it until i'm past the first trimester. gotta get pregnant first though, lol!


----------



## mailcmm

With my second I started to show between 8-9 weeks. I could tell but no one else could. I know this is all bloating. I have lost 8 lbs, but my stomach is very tender. Below my belly button and my pelvic area. This pregnancy has been so different from my last 2.


----------



## moter98

oh wow, is it because you've been feeling sick?


----------



## BERDC99

I have a small bump. It is very hard when I press on my lower pelvic area. I have ordered me some maternity pants and tops but they havent came in yet. I have been wearing strectch pants because my normal pants are to tight. I dont plan to announce it on FB until after 13 weeks or at least till after my u/s. I am just so nervous about mentioning it to anyone other than my family and you girls.


I am just so scared to go back for my 12 week u/s because of horrible stories I have read over in the first trimester. Some say that they seen the HB at like 7 weeks and go back at 12 and there is no longer a hb. I just want it to hurry up and get here.

I did make my first baby purchases today at Walgreens. I got Nuk pacifiers, baby powder, and Destin all for like 3.00. I love to coupon. They were such great deals that I could not pass them up. I plan to buy a few things each week with my coupons that way I have a stock pile come August.\


----------



## mailcmm

That is smart. After our ultrasound next week I will start to stock up too. I will buy diapers 2 times a month. In various sizes. I coupon as well. But I like specific brands. Both of my kids are allergic to huggies so I use pampers. I love desitin ointment. My kids got diaper rash so easy. Very sensitive skin. I used it even when they didn't need it. I also love milacon drops. Great for gas. I still have a baby monitor. My mom is dying to start shopping but I won't let her. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Motor... With my first two pregnancies I had no symptoms. I mean nothing. This one I have had nausea and vomiting and cramps. Sore boob, gas and I have been breaking out. Lol I think someone upstairs felt sorry for me with the first two as dad was a total ass. Now I am with a great guy and I get to make up for it. As for showing... My kids are only 14 months apart. So my dd was 5 month when I got pregnant with ds. My body hadn't healed yet. Granted I didn't gain a lot of weight so it wasn't bad to begin with. After my son I lost all the weight but didn't do anything to lose it. I am just lucky in the genes department. No stretch marks, a size 8 at 35 after 2 kids and no working out or dieting. I eat what I want when I want. I was a size 6 after ds. I am small and soft. Lol but I have never been a fan of being toned. As for my pouch they only reason I can think that it's there is bloating or twins. Lol. You can really see it unless you are looking for it but I can't button my jeans. It's way too uncomfortable.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok girls I need some off ttc/pregnancy advice. On Friday morning we found out my sil was cheating on my brother. My dad picked up the kids to get them out of the house and I have been watching them. My dilemma is that instead of my brother coming to pick up the kids they are both coming and invited themselves to dinner. My brother talked to me yesterday and hasn't decided to forgive her yet. Actually he is referring to her as the whore. How am I supposed to react? I mean I want to just knock her out. I won't. I don't believe in girls fighting. But I can't sit there and act like nothing happened. This is gonna be awful. How would y'all treat her if this was your brother? Is it bad to just not talk to her?


----------



## moter98

mail - you are so lucky! i work my butt off to stay the size i am. it's an everyday maintence, workout, eat right thing. if i have a day where i eat a lot, i have to watch what i eat for the next week to get back on track! DH is so skinny i feel like i can't be bigger than him. doesn't give me much wiggle room. 
as for the sil. oh. my. gosh. that's quite a truckload to dump on you. i think that because your brother is bringing her and it still thinking of forgiving her, you should just be polite while they are there. i wouldn't freeze her out just yet. what if your brother forgives her and then you have to see her often. it would probably be best to let him figure this out first. i'm not saying be best friends with her, just try to be civil till it's sorted out.


----------



## mailcmm

That's what I did. I was polite. But didn't know what to say. Couldn't ask how their weekend was, or how work is (the guy works with her). Really upset because she jturned it around on my brother who now is kissing her ass and feeling like a huge shit. I told him that he could be more attentive but by no means is he to blame. If she was unhappy she could have talked to him or me or her parents. She didn't need to start a relationship with another man. My brother is a good husband and father but he tends to be a home body and get sidetracked on projects. She felt unappreciated. That being said he drives the kids to and from school, coaches little league, makes dinner and helps with chores. She is a social butterfly and is on 26 committees. It's insane. She is never home. Oh well. Not much I can do but be there for him. I just worry about him. He is devastated and will do anything to save his marriage. Even brushing this under a rug.


----------



## mailcmm

Another day... More nausea. It's awful waking up and wanting to vomit almost daily. Today is particularly severe. And I really didn't want to get up this am. I really shouldn't complain though. I know it could be much much worse. Lol how is everyone else today?


----------



## moter98

Remember that there will be an end to the nausea mail! As for sil, she took a small problem and just turned it into a huge problem. I believe once trust is broken you have a broken marriage. Sure it can be overcome but will take lots and lots of work. Why couldn't she just tell him she was feel unappreciated? Makes no sense to me. She has no right to turn it around on him and I could venture a guess she did that to "get out of trouble" so to speak. People that cheat are notorious for making the wronged person feel like the guilty party. Had a bf when I was very young that would do that.


----------



## mailcmm

My ex did that to me. I tried to tell him that this isn't his fault but he just doesn't want to loose her. She is going to continue to work with the guy. I just don't get it. Regardless of outcome though she is gonna remain in our lives. I know if I want a relationship with my brother I will have to mind my ps and qs. I really feel bad for the kids because her priorities are work, social life, marriage, then kids. My bro was at least with the kids in the evenings. Now he plans on going with her to all her meetings and parties. Where does that leave the kids. My niece is almost 3 and hasn't been started to potty train. My nephew is 8 and still in diapers at night. She believes when the kids are ready they will just go to the potty. I did tell my brother last night that her social commitments needed to come after their family, and to get that inorder first. He said that she feels they need to work on their marriage first, and part of that is him being with her at these functions. I don't get it. I am just baffled. Sad part is they have everything. Great jobs, house and cars are paid off. Loving families, beautiful kids. Just kills me.


----------



## moter98

Well guess what? She has a lot of work to do also. She should be making more time for family as well. My dh is also a social bee. I am a homebody. He stays home more, I go out more. By more I mean maybe 2-3 times a month when MIL takes DS or we can find a babysitter. When you have kids that's just the way it is. You can't be going out all the time and leaving someone else to raise your kid. Why does he have to do all the changing? Makes no sense to me. Family first everything else next.


----------



## mailcmm

I agree. My family comes before everything else. I guess that's why I don't get her family values. Unfortunately I can't fix their marriage. I can just hope my bro ekes up. Sad part is I like her a lot. Just want to shake her sometimes and scream what are you doing?


----------



## moter98

Maybe he could suggest to her that there are lots of things that they can do as a family. This way she still gets out of the house and they are still spending time together as a family.


----------



## mailcmm

Because its not about just getting out of the house. She has to be known and at the top of everything. And her idea of a good night is a night away from the kids. Which I don't get lol. She is off on Fridays and the toddler goes to day care and son goes to school followed by aftercare. She spends the whole day alone. She works m-th til 7 and goes off to her committees so doesn't see the kids during the week. If that were me I would spend every Friday doing things with the baby and getting son ASAP to hang with him. I don't think she knows how to be a mom


----------



## moter98

I just couldn't imagine. Ds is my whole life. I woul not be able to be away from him that much.


----------



## mailcmm

I know. But they don't think they are doing anything wrong. That's the hard part. You can't suggest that they don't spend enough time with the kids without a war. My dad said something once. Told her she was on too many committees and needed to be at home more. We didn't see them for 2 months. So now we keep our opinions to ourselves. I am just glad she didn't bring up her infidelity last night and try to apologize. I may have said something then. I know that when she apologizes we all need to forgive her to keep peace but I am not ready to choke out those words yet. Last night I would have said all the wrong things. Especially after seeing my brother so defeated and beating himself up. And he is 100% convinced he caused this. I really tried to talk some sense into him. He just won't hear it.


----------



## mailcmm

3 more days to my ultrasound. Don't know whether to be excited or scared so I am maintaining a neutral position between the 2. Lol I am just ready for all the ttc girls to be in the tww, and then on the pregnancy bus. Odds are at least one of y'all will be next. I wonder who it will be?


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> 3 more days to my ultrasound. Don't know whether to be excited or scared so I am maintaining a neutral position between the 2. Lol I am just ready for all the ttc girls to be in the tww, and then on the pregnancy bus. Odds are at least one of y'all will be next. I wonder who it will be?

I have 23 more days till my next u/s. It is driving me crazy having to wait so long, but I guess I have to. I will be 12+3 on that day. The first trimester goes sooooo slow. I wish it would hurry up. 

I broke a tooth yesterday. Not in any pain just bothers me when I feel it. Guess I shouldn't have been eating those gobstoppers.


----------



## colta

Hey all! On a slightly ttc unrelated note... I have found the most entertaining workout! Dance Central for the Xbox 360 kinect... :haha: It's so much freaking fun!! 

I've played for about an hour and burned about 200 calories... which, compared to my normal daily average is pretty awesome. I'm loving it, it's going to be my new workout from here on out. 
.... 

Now, on a ttc related note... me and DH have been able to BD some, despite him feeling awful and my bout with food poisoning, so who knows? Maybe this'll be our month after all? I've heard being sick is a lucky charm for some ladies. :haha:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Hey all! On a slightly ttc unrelated note... I have found the most entertaining workout! Dance Central for the Xbox 360 kinect... :haha: It's so much freaking fun!!
> 
> I've played for about an hour and burned about 200 calories... which, compared to my normal daily average is pretty awesome. I'm loving it, it's going to be my new workout from here on out.
> ....
> 
> Now, on a ttc related note... me and DH have been able to BD some, despite him feeling awful and my bout with food poisoning, so who knows? Maybe this'll be our month after all? I've heard being sick is a lucky charm for some ladies. :haha:

I tried it a couple times and found it to be alot of fun. I did Zumba alot before I got pregnant and it always helped me keep weight off and I thought it was so much fun. I have a tendancy to be extra fluffy if I dont work hard at it.


----------



## mailcmm

Hope this is it for you colta! You will be in the tww any day now. So exciting!

Berdc... Sucks about your tooth, and glad it doesn't hurt.

Anyone else close to the tww?


----------



## menb

Just checking in before bed. Well, already went to bed directly after coming in from work at 6:30--both hubby and I took a nap. I'm a bad influence on him. :haha: Had to wake up and eat a little something. 

Berdc n Mail--I can relate. Our second u/s is this Friday and I'm anxiously awaiting the day. It's 8:45 in the morning, so I'm going to go to school and start my students off at 8 before leaving for doc. They have Gym at 8:40 and our school geography bee begins at 9! Worked out perfectly that I won't need a sub. :happydance: Just hoping and praying for growth with the sacs and fetal poles in both. They saw nice size yolk sacs in both last week, so...

Colta--glad you found a fun way to burn some calories. We just bought Love to Dance for the Wii. It makes me too nervous to do that much jumping and dancing right now, but I LOVED watching our Youth Group kids do it. They had a ball. Also, glad you got in some bd. Who knows? Maybe this is it...:thumbup:

TV and Twinkie--how ya doing?

Moter--cute pics of your son.


----------



## colta

Well... I was hopeful for a while there. DH has been yoyo'ing though with this cold/flu/whatever and just isn't up to bd'ing much, if any. So, I'm thinking it's pretty safe to say that I'm going to be out this cycle. :nope:

Unless something dramatic changes within the next day or so, I just don't see much hope. I dunno, I guess I'm getting down about the whole thing again... gotta love ttc.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta don't give up. If you don't bd everyday it is not lost. Every other day is great but even every 2 days will get you preggers. Good luck. Fxd for you.


----------



## moter98

Hang in there colta! You could have already gotten enough bd in. Looks like you are due to o soon? Those little guys can live in there for five days.
Menb- thank you! I think he is just the cutest darn kid ever of course.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... It is terrifying isn't it. How are you feeling? I am exhausted. I die at night. Still nauseous too. Bbs hurt on and off. And still crampy. Cramps have been bad last couple of days but I think this would be my fertile time if I wasn't pregnant and hoping that's why I get these cramps. Since you are carrying twins what would you say have been your most predominant symptoms?


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry gals, I haven't been on much and when I have I have just been stalking. I am still waiting to O, but I think this is going to be a long cycle, cause my OPKs are no where near positive and my temps have been all over the place. I am just trying to keep myself sane right now, cause TTC is really starting to get to me!


----------



## BERDC99

Mail-the cramping is most likely your uterus growing. I had it alot during week 5 and 6.


----------



## moter98

twinkie, i'm sorry this whole ttc thing is getting to you. hope you will o soon. FX!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Sorry you are down girl. Ttc can be so very very stressful. I hope you get your sticky bean soon so you can relax a bit. Hang in there girl. 

Berdc... Thanks. Seems the last couple of days they have been bad. I just am glad they are never in the same place long. Glad to know its not just me though.


----------



## mailcmm

So my morning nap apparently wasn't long enough. Lol may need another. Slept all night and 2 hrs this am and may go back to sleep. I can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## moter98

how are all you ladies doing? so this is mentioned a few pages back i believe. i may be borderline hoarder, but i've been buying diapers for many months now. as soon as i started ttc. last year i was able to get diapers for 50-90% off so whenever a sale came up and i had the coupons to match i bought diapers. i have sizes NB-3. am i crazy or what, lol! i really though i would be pregnant by now. oh and i have a bunch of baby wipes too, but at least DS can use those.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Menb... It is terrifying isn't it. How are you feeling? I am exhausted. I die at night. Still nauseous too. Bbs hurt on and off. And still crampy. Cramps have been bad last couple of days but I think this would be my fertile time if I wasn't pregnant and hoping that's why I get these cramps. Since you are carrying twins what would you say have been your most predominant symptoms?

Hey mail!

Totally exhausted! Those 2 weeks of Winter Break were perfect cuz I needed so much sleep and general relaxation. These last 2 days back in school haven't been too bad--really still kinda tired in the mornings for the first hour or so of class and then totally pooped for the last 2 hours of school. Plus, I volunteer to teach an extended day for students that need extra help and that goes until 4:15.

My symptoms are extremely sore boobs--mostly nipples. TMI, but my nipples are on the smaller side, so as soon as my bra comes off, they are super sore when ANYTHING touches or even brushes up on them. My only other symptom is the abdominal cramping. It was really prevalent 2 weeks ago and a little at the beginning of last week, but this week it's been better. 

My only other crazy symptom is checking the damn ass toilet paper all day! LOL!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol you are smart not crazy! Those thing are expensive and you will need them. I am waiting till Thursday. After my ultrasound I will start to plan my registry and buying diapers and wipes and such. I won't buy soap though. Lol I got so much soap at my first shower I never had to buy any. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Lol you are smart not crazy! Those thing are expensive and you will need them. I am waiting till Thursday. After my ultrasound I will start to plan my registry and buying diapers and wipes and such. I won't buy soap though. Lol I got so much soap at my first shower I never had to buy any. Lol

i will let you know if i come across any good deals! won't be as good as last year because walgreens had this infant care coupon book that could be stacked with manufacturer coupons, plus their sale, plus their register rewards! i'm hoping they come out with one again this year. otherwise amazon or target seem to be the best deals going on right now. 
p.s. it feels a bit crazy since i haven't even gotten pregnant yet, but at least they last a really long time!


----------



## colta

Well hello ladies.. 

Just had another kick butt workout routine with my kinect... it feels like OMG! Imma gonna die!! It's been great and I love seeing my calories burned going up and up. :thumbup:

On the TTC craziness... I finally got DH to go the clinic and got some penicillin for his lung infection, which is FANTASTIC!! Once the penicillin and cough suppressant he got was working, it was BD'ing away! :happydance: I don't know if we got ovulation... I didn't get a chance to take an OPK over the past few days... so, who knows? Ah well... at least that's two times during my fertile period. :dohh: We're going to BD tomorrow and see how that works out... DH is convinced this is it (he says he has super sick sperm.. lol) and I'm not so sure.


----------



## moter98

hope you caught the eggy colta!


----------



## menb

colta said:


> Well hello ladies..
> 
> Just had another kick butt workout routine with my kinect... it feels like OMG! Imma gonna die!! It's been great and I love seeing my calories burned going up and up. :thumbup:
> 
> On the TTC craziness... I finally got DH to go the clinic and got some penicillin for his lung infection, which is FANTASTIC!! Once the penicillin and cough suppressant he got was working, it was BD'ing away! :happydance: I don't know if we got ovulation... I didn't get a chance to take an OPK over the past few days... so, who knows? Ah well... at least that's two times during my fertile period. :dohh: We're going to BD tomorrow and see how that works out... DH is convinced this is it (he says he has super sick sperm.. lol) and I'm not so sure.

Excellent job with the workout--both of them! :winkwink: fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## mailcmm

menb said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Menb... It is terrifying isn't it. How are you feeling? I am exhausted. I die at night. Still nauseous too. Bbs hurt on and off. And still crampy. Cramps have been bad last couple of days but I think this would be my fertile time if I wasn't pregnant and hoping that's why I get these cramps. Since you are carrying twins what would you say have been your most predominant symptoms?
> 
> Hey mail!
> 
> Totally exhausted! Those 2 weeks of Winter Break were perfect cuz I needed so much sleep and general relaxation. These last 2 days back in school haven't been too bad--really still kinda tired in the mornings for the first hour or so of class and then totally pooped for the last 2 hours of school. Plus, I volunteer to teach an extended day for students that need extra help and that goes until 4:15.
> 
> My symptoms are extremely sore boobs--mostly nipples. TMI, but my nipples are on the smaller side, so as soon as my bra comes off, they are super sore when ANYTHING touches or even brushes up on them. My only other symptom is the abdominal cramping. It was really prevalent 2 weeks ago and a little at the beginning of last week, but this week it's been better.
> 
> My only other crazy symptom is checking the damn ass toilet paper all day! LOL!Click to expand...

I wish I could stop checking the tp. Lol sometimes I make an extra trip to the bathroom to check. My symptoms are worse in the mornings and the evenings. The sleeping is the worst though. I can't get enough. I don't remember being this tired with my first two. Maybe it's my age. I could sleep all day. And am now getting easily 14-16 hours a day. It's crazy for the person who used to get 4 hr per night.


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck colta and good luck with your workout. So I went to motherhood to buy the belly band thingy. Decided just to get some materity pants. They are exactly like the belly band but already attached to the jeans and I thought way more comfy. Also y'all need to register at zulily if you haven't already. They have gorgeous stuff at really great prices. My mom bought me a bunch of gorgeous maternity tops for about 10 bucks a piece. And they are all embellished and really pretty. I won't need those for a while yet, but I am done with my pants. I can button them fine, I just need to stand for the rest of they day. Lol


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Menb... It is terrifying isn't it. How are you feeling? I am exhausted. I die at night. Still nauseous too. Bbs hurt on and off. And still crampy. Cramps have been bad last couple of days but I think this would be my fertile time if I wasn't pregnant and hoping that's why I get these cramps. Since you are carrying twins what would you say have been your most predominant symptoms?
> 
> Hey mail!
> 
> Totally exhausted! Those 2 weeks of Winter Break were perfect cuz I needed so much sleep and general relaxation. These last 2 days back in school haven't been too bad--really still kinda tired in the mornings for the first hour or so of class and then totally pooped for the last 2 hours of school. Plus, I volunteer to teach an extended day for students that need extra help and that goes until 4:15.
> 
> My symptoms are extremely sore boobs--mostly nipples. TMI, but my nipples are on the smaller side, so as soon as my bra comes off, they are super sore when ANYTHING touches or even brushes up on them. My only other symptom is the abdominal cramping. It was really prevalent 2 weeks ago and a little at the beginning of last week, but this week it's been better.
> 
> My only other crazy symptom is checking the damn ass toilet paper all day! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could stop checking the tp. Lol sometimes I make an extra trip to the bathroom to check. My symptoms are worse in the mornings and the evenings. The sleeping is the worst though. I can't get enough. I don't remember being this tired with my first two. Maybe it's my age. I could sleep all day. And am now getting easily 14-16 hours a day. It's crazy for the person who used to get 4 hr per night.Click to expand...

I still check the tp every time I go to the bathroom. Don't think I will ever get over it.


----------



## mailcmm

Me either. It's just something I have to do. Us tomorrow. Getting more and more scared. Just hope everything is ok. About to head to work. Too tired to go but I have to. Hoping I will be done quickly. Is anyone else's brain fried? I can't remember anything and my mind totally wanders.


----------



## colta

Well ladies, I'm officially in the tww. 

Not sure how I feel about this cycle. To be honest I feel pretty down about it. We only bd'd twice during my fertile period and there was a day inbetween... I dunno, not too hopeful at all... I guess we'll just wait and see. 

Mail - good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow! I'm sure everything will be great!


----------



## moter98

That's plenty bd colta! Stay positive!!


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah colta. With both kids and my chemical and mc we only bd once. The last 2 cycles were the only ones that we actually dtd more then once. You could have conceived. So exciting!

I am home a soon to be sleeping. What an exhausting day. Us tomorrow and ready to see my bean. Night all.


----------



## colta

Day 3 of awesome workouts with my kinect! Man... Dance Central kicks my behind like nothing else. I literally sweat bullets when I play that game... but I play for about 45 mins and burn about 350-400 calories, so who can complain?

Mail, Motor - thanks for the support and cheering up... I really needed it. I let myself get into such a funk sometimes. After I posted that I fired up the xbox and played some games and felt great afterwards... so I think from now on when I get down I'm just going to work out... get some endorphins pumping. :thumbup:


----------



## television

morning everyone, well im so pleased with myself i havent done any opt and just bedding every other night, really trying to take a more relaxed approach to this cycle and fingers crossed it will happen. Im even planning on not buying no preg tests until im late(if i am) . Good luck mail hope everything is ok and looking good sure it will x hope everyone else is ok


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Keep up the good work.

Television... Thanks and I am glad to see you are still around. Hope your relaxed approach works for you. Ttc can be so stressful.


----------



## mailcmm

1245 won't be here fast enough. My stomach is in knots. Getting the kids off to school and then it's time for my am nap. Lol


----------



## moter98

Colta, happy you found something to cheer you up.

Television, good for you! I'm taking the relaxed approach about bd, but still temping and opk's. Just can't resist the urge to poas!

Mail- good luck today. Give us an update.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie, how are you doing?


----------



## mailcmm

Yes... Twinkie we miss you. How is it going?


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I am kinda sad I won't be peeing on any sticks. Lol want to take an hpt just to see how dark it is but I am out. Lol


----------



## BERDC99

Mail- good luck today. I am sure evrything will be just fine. Post a piture if you get one.

Menb-I am excited for your u/s tomorrow. 

Colta-working out is a good way to pass your time in the tww......good luck.

Moter- you are getting fertile I hope this is your cycle. 

Twinkie-where are you?

Television- how can you not poas? It would kill me.


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry gals! Work was crazy yesterday and I didn't get a chance to post much on here. Still hanging around waiting to O. This cycle seems so crazy, I don't know if I am really going to O or not! Me and DH didn't BD last night either, because I fell asleep before he came to bed and he refuses to wake me up! I had three days of spotting that I was hoping was O spotting, but nope, no positive OPK yet (not even close). 

I am glad to hear the pregnant ladies are doing well, I hope we add a few more this month!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks berdc. I should get a picture. If not I plan on taking one of the screen with my cell phone lol. This is hopefully one more step to putting my mind at ease.

Menb... I forgot your us was tomorrow. Good luck girl with your baby bumps.


----------



## mailcmm

Hang in there Twinkie. Hope you have some luck this month and get your sticky bean.


----------



## moter98

Thanks berdc! I'm hoping too, but not putting so much pressure on getting that bfp.

Twinkie, any more help yet from the dr? Have you had mud cycle spotting before?

Mail- oh I can't wait to hear the u/s news!


----------



## mailcmm

I may have a heart attack. So ready to be done with this already. Made the mistake of reading in 1st tri and everybody who was going for a 6wk scan was to to reschedule for 7or 8 wks so they don't freak out. Lol miserable


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I may have a heart attack. So ready to be done with this already. Made the mistake of reading in 1st tri and everybody who was going for a 6wk scan was to to reschedule for 7or 8 wks so they don't freak out. Lol miserable

Don't get freaked out. You go in there knowing that you may not see much at 6 weeks. Most likely just the gestational sac and yolk sac. Don't flip out if you dont see more than that. It is still to early to see much more.


----------



## moter98

i can't believe you all are getting u/s so early. my dr didn't even want to see me until after the first trimester!


----------



## mailcmm

Normally they wouldn't. They are only doing it because of the mc


----------



## moter98

oh, i see. that makes sense. FX for you!!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. We are leaving shortly. Super nervous. Really hope everything is ok.


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- good luck with the U/S!

moter- I decided to wait until after this cycle to call the Dr. I had mid cycle spotting last month, but I thought it might have been from the soy, but I guess not, because I am not taking anything besides my prental right now. I guess I can just add it to my list of strange symptoms... I have also had lots of cramping this cycle, which has been at weird times since I am done with AF, but still haven't O'd... Right now I hope I either O soon so I have a prayer for a BFP or just get AF so I can call the Dr.


----------



## moter98

FX you O soon Twinkie! why oh why does this ttc business have to be so hard. it's an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## mailcmm

OK guys..... we have a baby and a hb. 113 beats per minute. Will post pic when I get home tonight. Over the moon right now. Oh and only one. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> OK guys..... we have a baby and a hb. 113 beats per minute. Will post pic when I get home tonight. Over the moon right now. Oh and only one. Lol

That's great news! Glad everything went well.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> OK guys..... we have a baby and a hb. 113 beats per minute. Will post pic when I get home tonight. Over the moon right now. Oh and only one. Lol

CONGRATS!!!!! that is wonderful!


----------



## mailcmm

Waiting to get the kids so thought I would catch up.

Twinkie.. I hope it gets sorted. The pain sounds weird. I used to get agonizing cramps just before I ovulated though. Happened for about 2 years after I had my DS. Maybe this is something like that? I imagine you must be frustrated. Hang in there. You will get your bfp.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> OK guys..... we have a baby and a hb. 113 beats per minute. Will post pic when I get home tonight. Over the moon right now. Oh and only one. Lol

That is great news!


----------



## Twinkie210

Another day another stark white OPK...


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Another day another stark white OPK...

Sorry Twinkie. Those stark white tests sure do bring a person down. You can go from and negative to a positive very quickly so keep that in mind!


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Another day another stark white OPK...

What time of day do you use it? and how many times?


----------



## mailcmm

Here's my little bean!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0547.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mailcmm

twinkie...I read at poas.com you should take several a day. And take them in the afternoon.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Good luck tomorrow girl. Keep us posted.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Here's my little bean!

oh that is wonderful mail. so happy for you!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter... Now I want to see one from you! I hope you catch that egg girl.


----------



## moter98

still waiting on O mail. i think its two or three days away yet, but approaching! i hope to be joining you soon!


----------



## mailcmm

I am hoping we catch at a minimum 2 more. I know you girls can do it.


----------



## moter98

well, we have been ttc for over 7 months now so i am no longer getting my hopes up too high. we may be in this for the long haul. i would bet colta and tv will get a bfp soon.


----------



## menb

Hey girls,
Been so pooped after work lately...just crashing into te bed. 

Mail--WAHOO!!! Look at that little bean! And a heartbeat, too! Yes!! That's great :happydance:

Berdc--thanks for the well wishes. I feel like I kept myself pretty busy during the wait, but glad tomorrow is finally here. Still have all my symptoms, so hopeful :winkwink:

Colta--you are a rock star with the workouts! I am so impressed. It must feel great! I love that feeling after a good workout (not that I've done any lately) :thumbup:

Twinkie, TV, Moter--keep up the positive attitudes. :hugs:

Nighty, night. 8:45am will come faster if I go to bed now. Kinda like Santa!! :sleep:


----------



## mailcmm

Can't wait for an update Menb. Keep us posted.

Moter... Sorry it is taking so long. I bet this is your month though. I have my fingers and toes crossed for all you girls


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Here's my little bean!

massive congrats to you what a lovely little pic


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks television. Hopefully you will have one soon.


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. It's going to be a good day. Albeit a cold one. Lol it's 31 degrees here. I am so cold. Need my morning nap still. May pass out after posting. 

How is everyone today? We have 2 in the tww I believe. (colta and television) good luck girls catching those eggs. Twinkie and Moter.. I hope your o is just around the corner. Good luck to all the girls in the tww.

Menb... So anxious as to how your apt went. Hopefully you let us know soon.

Berdc... How goes it? Inching ever closer to the 2nd tri. So exciting.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. It's going to be a good day. Albeit a cold one. Lol it's 31 degrees here. I am so cold. Need my morning nap still. May pass out after posting.
> 
> How is everyone today? We have 2 in the tww I believe. (colta and television) good luck girls catching those eggs. Twinkie and Moter.. I hope your o is just around the corner. Good luck to all the girls in the tww.
> 
> Menb... So anxious as to how your apt went. Hopefully you let us know soon.
> 
> Berdc... How goes it? Inching ever closer to the 2nd tri. So exciting.

I have 19 days left until my 12 week scan. I will be 12+3 on that day. I am very nervous after reading some of the horrible stories over in the first trimester. I hate reading over there. I cant wait to get to thye second trimester so I can breath a little easier. I really dont feel pregnant other than a little gaggy every now and then, and being abeto feel my uterus. My boobs are not sore, but they are tender when my nips are hard. 

It is 4 degrees here this morning including wind chill. We got a dusting of snow. Was really hoping for much more, but winter is not over yet.


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey girls thanks for all the encouragement! I take my OPKs in the evening (I have found that works best for me). When I can tell the lines are getting a little darker I will sometimes test twice (once at like 4:30 and again at 7 or 8), but right now, despite having super dark pee, my lines are so faint you can't hardly see them. 

Moter- I know how you feel. I think I will be doing this for awhile too! February 1st will be one year. I never would have thought I would still be TTC right now :( But then again I would't have thought that I would have a MC either. I am determine to get my baby and I know you will too!

Television and Colta- When will you guys be testing???

Mail- great pic! It is amazing that they can see a baby that little isn't it? And see a heartbeat!


----------



## moter98

Yes, we will get there Twinkie. And appreciate it all the more for the wait!

To all the pregnant ladies reading the first tri boards. Remember that people will always post more about things that go wrong, etc. you always look for answers when something g is wrong. Try to stay away from the scary ones. Its highly unlikely for that to happen to you.

TV and Colta, hoping your tww is passing quickly.

I got a pretty dark line on my opk this morning. Not positive yet, but getting there.


----------



## mailcmm

That's good news Moter. Hope you o soon.

Twinkie... I hope your lines get darker really fast. How many more days til you expect af? I see it says cycle day 16 but was thinking you have short cycles? Maybe tonight you will get a nice dark line.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> That's good news Moter. Hope you o soon.
> 
> Twinkie... I hope your lines get darker really fast. How many more days til you expect af? I see it says cycle day 16 but was thinking you have short cycles? Maybe tonight you will get a nice dark line.

My cycles aren't completely regular, but the last couple months were probably shorter due to taking soy. In the past I have O'd around CD21 (as early as CD18 as late as CD29). But it seems like my OPKs should be darker than what they are now... who knows. I started my progesterone today, per my Dr.s directions, so I guess I'll see what happens in the next couple weeks!

Here are what my cycle history is:

#1: 28 days O? First cycle off BC
#2: 40 days O- CD29 LP-11 days
#3: 34 days O- CD22 LP-12 days
#4: 31 days O- CD21 LP-10 days
#5: 54 days O- CD21 (MC)
#6: 35 days O- CD24 LP-11 days
#7: 31 days O- CD20 LP-11 days
#8: 29 days O- CD17 LP-12 days
#9: 30 days O- CD18 LP-12 days
#10: 21 days O- CD14 LP- 7days
#11: currently CD16 no O no + OPK...

My last non soy cycle I O'd on CD17, so I was hoping to O then this cycle too, but right now I am hoping by CD21...


----------



## mailcmm

I did some research to educate myself on the short luteal phase. Glad you are on the progesterone. From what I read in dr info and from women it helps. Also I read where a womans dr told her to take baby aspirin to strengthen the uterine lining. She took one a day. And that can't hurt. Have you thought about clomid? Apparently that is supposed to help


----------



## Twinkie210

I have read up on it too. I think the progesterone is why my LP went to 12 days, but it worries me that I still have so much spotting. I know B complex vitamins are suppose to help too, but I don't want to start anything until I see my Dr. I am hoping he lets me move on to clomid, but as of right now they nurse doesn't even think I need to be seen! I need to buck up and just make an appt. My Dr. made it sound like if I was taking progesterone I wouldn't get AF until I quit taking it, but not the case for me! Last month I only took it for 5 days before AF showed up! So I wonder if that means my progesterone is really low??? Who knows. I have heard clomid will fix low progesterone by making sure you have a nice developed follicle...


----------



## moter98

Twinkie- based on your past cycles I wouldnt worry that you haven't o'd yet. It looks like you have anywhere from a day to a week yet before o. Just want to add that yesterdays opk I had a barely there line and today I had an almost positive so it can change quickly! 
I would bet the dr will put you on clomid if you are still having spotting. Many women are very successful with the clomid.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie- based on your past cycles I wouldnt worry that you haven't o'd yet. It looks like you have anywhere from a day to a week yet before o. Just want to add that yesterdays opk I had a barely there line and today I had an almost positive so it can change quickly!
> I would bet the dr will put you on clomid if you are still having spotting. Many women are very successful with the clomid.

I know, I am trying to tell myself that they will get darker, but this is the lightest they have been this late in my cycle! The spotting is the worst! This is only the third day out of 16 that I haven't had spotting (of course the day isn't over, so I may still have some today!). But since I started progesterone today, I expect my spotting will stop until either 9/10 dpo or I get AF, which ever comes first!


----------



## Twinkie210

I just realized we haven't heard from menb yet... I hope her appt went well!


----------



## moter98

Yeah, how did it go menb?

Twinkie, spotting for so many days there must be something a bit off here. It's probably just a simple hormone fix. I hope you make an appt with your dr. Soon. You could call now so they can get you in by the beginning of next cycle should you not get a bfp. I believe they do the bloodwork at beginning if your cycle and around cd21 to check your hormone levels. The dr would surely say you should be checked because of the spotting. Did you have this spotting before the progesterone? I see you lp's were longer before. Is there anything you have been taking since all this spotting and shorter lp's started? It looks to me like you were having normal lp up until last 2 cycles.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Hey girls thanks for all the encouragement! I take my OPKs in the evening (I have found that works best for me). When I can tell the lines are getting a little darker I will sometimes test twice (once at like 4:30 and again at 7 or 8), but right now, despite having super dark pee, my lines are so faint you can't hardly see them.
> 
> Moter- I know how you feel. I think I will be doing this for awhile too! February 1st will be one year. I never would have thought I would still be TTC right now :( But then again I would't have thought that I would have a MC either. I am determine to get my baby and I know you will too!
> 
> Television and Colta- When will you guys be testing???
> 
> Mail- great pic! It is amazing that they can see a baby that little isn't it? And see a heartbeat!

im not doing opt im just doing the deed as much a poss and hope it works, i will do preg test if i dont have af but not fgoing to bother before( i dont think eeekkkk can i do it)


----------



## moter98

You have some willpower Television! I'm not at the point yet where I can stop poas. So far opk's are my favorite cause I at least get some positive feedback from them! I just have this compulsion to KNOW. Can't think of anything else till I know what that test says. Then I can get in with my day.


----------



## television

Im quite sure im ovulating now im in lots of pain in both ovaries hurts to walk i seem to be getting this much more since mc strange. db came home from work today:winkwink: and going to pounce on hi again tonight haha Hope you all have a great wkend girls xx


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> You have some willpower Television! I'm not at the point yet where I can stop poas. So far opk's are my favorite cause I at least get some positive feedback from them! I just have this compulsion to KNOW. Can't think of anything else till I know what that test says. Then I can get in with my day.

I totally get you when you see a positive on a test it makes you feel like you've achieved something :haha: but my life has become so centred around having a baby its making me feel really down, im not working at the moment so it gives me lots of time to think about things. So i told myself this cycle i wasnt going to put some pressure on me or my partner and try enjoying our lives again and our time together :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Catch that egg television!!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> You have some willpower Television! I'm not at the point yet where I can stop poas. So far opk's are my favorite cause I at least get some positive feedback from them! I just have this compulsion to KNOW. Can't think of anything else till I know what that test says. Then I can get in with my day.
> 
> I totally get you when you see a positive on a test it makes you feel like you've achieved something :haha: but my life has become so centred around having a baby its making me feel really down, im not working at the moment so it gives me lots of time to think about things. So i told myself this cycle i wasnt going to put some pressure on me or my partner and try enjoying our lives again and our time together :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's a great idea! It's so easy to let ttc take over your life. While I am still doing all the testing and charting I have decided to relax about the while thing myself. I no longer base everything on getting a bfp. I sure want to see one but I'm enjoying my life again(finally) and appreciating what I already have. I do have a wonderful son and while I would like another I should enjoy what I already have.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am a little bit obsessive, but I would be wayyyy worse if I didn't know exactly when I O'd, so OPKs and charting help me! 

moter- I have had spotting since coming off BC, but it got a little worse since I started the progesterone, but I'll deal with it if my LP lengthens. This cycle I have had wayyy more spotting than I normally do. But most of the spotting has been really light (like one spot on the TP mixed into my CM). 

Maybe I will O soon after all. I just went to the bathroom and had tons of EWCM! I may have to make DH BD again tonight! So either I am getting ready to O or my hormones are really wacky!


----------



## moter98

I would guess o soon! All right Twinkie!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkies your Dr can check your progesterone 5 days after o but he needs to be monitoring for o now. I say call the Dr and make an apt and tell nurse ratchet to mind her own beeswax.


----------



## colta

Another day another bit of exercise... I had a bit of a meltdown this morning. I weighed myself expecting to see at least some progress and I've actually gone UP in weight! :dohh: I've heard of some people going up in weight based on water retention from developing muscles. Ah well... I'm not going to fret about it too much, I'm more excited about my waistline shrinking then weight dropping... so, we'll see how this goes. 

On the ttc side... I got my positive OPK and didn't notice it until after that day!! :dohh: But, we were able to BD around there so, I feel pretty good. We BD'd every other day from about 2 days before, the day of and two days after... so I think we're pretty well covered. If it doesn't happen this time, we'll try something new, but we're not going to panic about it now. 

I don't know if you remember me mentioning it before, but a friend of mine recently got pregnant in hopes of saving her marriage. Well, she just found out she has a blood clotting defect called Factor V Leiden. It basically means she has a very increased risk of clotting (as does her baby). She is supposed to be taking it easy, less exercising, etc... she's also supposed to be taking blood thinners. And of course... she has completely decided to ignore everything she was told and do what she want. 
It baffles me that she would risk her baby so much for her own vanity and 'pride' or whatever. Her body has the ability to produce blood clots at any time and throw those into her babies circulation/umbilical cord/placenta and she just doesn't care. It makes me so angry that someone would risk such a precious gift because she doesn't want to listen... I'm so pissed with her!! :dohh: :devil:


----------



## moter98

Oh that makes me wanna cry colta! I don't understand how she could do that. A friend of a friend of mine was pregnant and found out she was having a baby with a club foot and aborted the baby. She said she didn't want any "disabled" child. My son was born with one and he is just fine!!!! I wish she would have listened. There really is no getting through to women like that and in my opinion they do not deserve a child.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Oh that makes me wanna cry colta! I don't understand how she could do that. A friend of a friend of mine was pregnant and found out she was having a baby with a club foot and aborted the baby. She said she didn't want any "disabled" child. My son was born with one and he is just fine!!!! I wish she would have listened. There really is no getting through to women like that and in my opinion they do not deserve a child.

That's unbelievable motor!! I can't believe someone would do that! I don't get people sometimes... if it was me, I would do everything in my power to make sure that no harm came to my baby. 
She keeps saying that "Well, I never had problems with it before, so I'm not going to pay attention to it."... well, that's great and all, but that doesn't mean it can't happen now... especially considering how much your blood volume increases during pregnancy, how at risk it puts her for pre-eclamsia, low birth weight, still birth, miscarriage (especially around the 10 week mark)... why would you risk your baby like that? Or yourself for that matter, she could easily develop deep vein thrombosis or a pulmonary embolism... it just baffles the mind!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that makes me wanna cry colta! I don't understand how she could do that. A friend of a friend of mine was pregnant and found out she was having a baby with a club foot and aborted the baby. She said she didn't want any "disabled" child. My son was born with one and he is just fine!!!! I wish she would have listened. There really is no getting through to women like that and in my opinion they do not deserve a child.
> 
> That's unbelievable motor!! I can't believe someone would do that! I don't get people sometimes... if it was me, I would do everything in my power to make sure that no harm came to my baby.
> She keeps saying that "Well, I never had problems with it before, so I'm not going to pay attention to it."... well, that's great and all, but that doesn't mean it can't happen now... especially considering how much your blood volume increases during pregnancy, how at risk it puts her for pre-eclamsia, low birth weight, still birth, miscarriage (especially around the 10 week mark)... why would you risk your baby like that? Or yourself for that matter, she could easily develop deep vein thrombosis or a pulmonary embolism... it just baffles the mind!Click to expand...

I don't get it either. It's a huge risk to take. And if something happens she may never forgive herself.


----------



## Twinkie210

That is horrible to hear! Besides the risk of having a MC, still birth, or severly premature baby, she is risking her own life!


----------



## mailcmm

That's awful. Some people just shouldn't reproduce. I hope nothing happens for the babies sake.

Speaking of idiot people.... my brother has turned into a total moron. He bought a new wardrobe to impress his cheating wife and they are dating again. Spending each weekend having fun togather. Worst of all.... who's watching the kids. Makes me sick


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- You were so right... I got home and did an OPK and it was +. It is so weird how it went from nothing to super dark today! We dtd last night and will again tonight and maybe tomorrow!! Now I just have to hope I have a LP longer than 7 days!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Twinkie.... All my appendages are crossed for you. Good luck girl.

And television... Good luck to you too. 

Ok Moter now it's your turn. Lol


Menb??? We need news girl.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- You were so right... I got home and did an OPK and it was +. It is so weird how it went from nothing to super dark today! We dtd last night and will again tonight and maybe tomorrow!! Now I just have to hope I have a LP longer than 7 days!

That's great news Twinkie!FX the progesterone does the trick for you!!


----------



## moter98

I'm working on it mail!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol I know. I know.


----------



## BERDC99

Menb- where are you? Been thinking of you all day.


----------



## mailcmm

I am thinking she is still at work. I am dying to know how it went.


----------



## mailcmm

I am gonna have to push to stay up tonight. I watch Grimm and its not on til 9. I am already exhausted. Today was the best day I have had so far since I got pregnant. It was so nice not spending most of my day wondering if my cramps were normal or due to ectopic pregnancy. I didn't worry hardly at all. I am still checking the tp though. Maybe at 12 weeks I will stop.... Nah lol


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I am gonna have to push to stay up tonight. I watch Grimm and its not on til 9. I am already exhausted. Today was the best day I have had so far since I got pregnant. It was so nice not spending most of my day wondering if my cramps were normal or due to ectopic pregnancy. I didn't worry hardly at all. I am still checking the tp though. Maybe at 12 weeks I will stop.... Nah lol

I watch Gold Rush and it also comes on at 9. I fall asleep every week before it goes off and have to catch a rerun during the week to find out what happened. I have been cramping all day today, but I am certain that it is the same cramps I had a few weeks back due to my uterus growing.


----------



## mailcmm

I cramp all the time. And with my back it's hard to tell where the pain is from. My back pain is actually caused by my pelvic bones which are out of alignment. Happened having my kids and has gotten worse over the years. Worried I may have more problems now that I am pregnant.


----------



## menb

Hey ladies!
Sorry I couldn't post til I got home and I had to fill hubby in first...

Ahhh!!! So freaking amazing! I had the u/s at 9 this morning. Saw both sacs, both babies and saw and heard both heartbeats! Wow! I've never experienced anything like that before. There really is something living in there--two little something's! :cloud9:

Twin A is measuring at 7w1d with a heartbeat of 136bpm and Twin B s measuring at 6w6d with a heartbeat of 125bpm! Both are looking great! Both of my cysts have resolved as well. It's looking really good. Praise God!!

They've changed the due date (not that I'll go full term with twins anyway, but). New due dates are August 31 and Sept 1. The tech is actually kind of baffled at which one to use, so she wrote both down. Hee hee!

Alrighty--so happy for you Tv, Twinkie and Colta. This could be it!!

Moter--any day now, eh? I bet you're positive either tomorrow or Sunday

Berdc--sucks that those cramps come back later. I've had almost 2 weeks of no cramps. Not looking forward to their return.

Mail--how was your exhaustion today? Mine was ridiculous. I was SO SO tired. My students could totally tell. I just had no energy.

Speaking of...off to lay on the couch for a bit now.


----------



## moter98

Oh that is so great menb! So happy for you.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Menb that's amazing. I am so happy for you. I am still really exhausted. I go most of the day and my eyes burn from keeping them open. Lol


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Hey ladies!
> Sorry I couldn't post til I got home and I had to fill hubby in first...
> 
> Ahhh!!! So freaking amazing! I had the u/s at 9 this morning. Saw both sacs, both babies and saw and heard both heartbeats! Wow! I've never experienced anything like that before. There really is something living in there--two little something's! :cloud9:
> 
> Twin A is measuring at 7w1d with a heartbeat of 136bpm and Twin B s measuring at 6w6d with a heartbeat of 125bpm! Both are looking great! Both of my cysts have resolved as well. It's looking really good. Praise God!!
> 
> They've changed the due date (not that I'll go full term with twins anyway, but). New due dates are August 31 and Sept 1. The tech is actually kind of baffled at which one to use, so she wrote both down. Hee hee!
> 
> Alrighty--so happy for you Tv, Twinkie and Colta. This could be it!!
> 
> Moter--any day now, eh? I bet you're positive either tomorrow or Sunday
> 
> Berdc--sucks that those cramps come back later. I've had almost 2 weeks of no cramps. Not looking forward to their return.
> 
> Mail--how was your exhaustion today? Mine was ridiculous. I was SO SO tired. My students could totally tell. I just had no energy.
> 
> Speaking of...off to lay on the couch for a bit now.

Wow! That is such great news. I am so happy for you and the hubby.


----------



## television

menb said:


> Hey ladies!
> Sorry I couldn't post til I got home and I had to fill hubby in first...
> 
> Ahhh!!! So freaking amazing! I had the u/s at 9 this morning. Saw both sacs, both babies and saw and heard both heartbeats! Wow! I've never experienced anything like that before. There really is something living in there--two little something's! :cloud9:
> 
> Twin A is measuring at 7w1d with a heartbeat of 136bpm and Twin B s measuring at 6w6d with a heartbeat of 125bpm! Both are looking great! Both of my cysts have resolved as well. It's looking really good. Praise God!!
> 
> They've changed the due date (not that I'll go full term with twins anyway, but). New due dates are August 31 and Sept 1. The tech is actually kind of baffled at which one to use, so she wrote both down. Hee hee!
> 
> Alrighty--so happy for you Tv, Twinkie and Colta. This could be it!!
> 
> Moter--any day now, eh? I bet you're positive either tomorrow or Sunday
> 
> Berdc--sucks that those cramps come back later. I've had almost 2 weeks of no cramps. Not looking forward to their return.
> 
> Mail--how was your exhaustion today? Mine was ridiculous. I was SO SO tired. My students could totally tell. I just had no energy.
> 
> Speaking of...off to lay on the couch for a bit now.

Congrats thats such lovely news glad they are both doing well x


----------



## Twinkie210

congrats menb!


----------



## moter98

Got my positive opk this morning. TWW here I come!


----------



## mailcmm

Yay Moter... Get to bed! Lol

So upset. I want my morning nap but have to take my son to gymnastics. I am gonna be the creepy person sleeping in my car in the parking lot of a kids activity establishment. Lol he has gym for 2 hours. We live 35 min away so I can't just come home.


----------



## moter98

Lol! DH won't know what hit him!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol that's the spirit. Catch that egg


----------



## menb

Yay, Moter!! Wahoo...get to it!


----------



## moter98

Going to the mall of America today but I will attack DH sometime today!


----------



## mailcmm

Shopping and baby making.... The perfect day lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Woo Hoo Moter! Looks like I have a couple cycle buddies this month! I think I am ovulating today (although I am pretty sure FF will say I ovulated yesterday because my temp was a little high this morning- bad nights sleep).

Well DS is sick, poor baby threw up everywhere this morning. We will have to miss his cousin's B-day party today. But he is sleeping now which is good.


----------



## mailcmm

Sorry you son is sick and will miss his party. Hopefully he will feel better soon.


----------



## Twinkie210

DS seems to be feeling better! I am guessing it is some 24 hr bug.


----------



## mailcmm

My boy had one of those recently. It was awful. But he's a puker. Lol everything upsets his stomach. Glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks mail. He isn't a puker, so that is usually how I can tell he is really sick.


----------



## moter98

hope your DS feels better twinkie!


----------



## mailcmm

Be glad Twinkie. Lol be very very glad. I call him my bulimic.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... Your little boy is gorgeous. Love all the pics.

Morning all. Is everyone who's not already knocked up in the tww? I can't wait to see which of y'all is next to get preggers. I had a great night sleep. We went to see we bought a zoo at the movies and I came home and died. Bought a body pillow which helped tremendously in making me comfortable. My back is killing me. Gonna have to talk to the dr about it at my next apt. Otherwise feeling good. Almost ready for my morning nap. Lol


----------



## menb

Morning!!!

I bought a body pillow with my first pregnancy cuz I just couldn't get comfortable. Definitely a sleep-saver! 

Mail and Berdc-- how are you ladies sleeping? Right/left/back? Is one way more comfortable? I know you are supposed to sleep on left side later in pregnancy and not back for blood flow to baby, but just curious what you're doing now.


----------



## moter98

Thanks mail! I of course think he is just the cutest little boy in the world!

I bought a body pillow with ds pregnancy but I just couldn't get comfortable with it. So I bought two king sized pillows and had one in front and one tucked behind my back. That was the most comfortable for me, especially those last few weeks.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... I rotate. Sometimes left sometimes right and sometimes propped up to almost sitting on my back. I can't lay flat on my back though it's too painful. I don't remember being this uncomfortable previously. 

Moter... The pillow in the back sounds good. I may give that a try tonight.


----------



## moter98

It will help take some of the pressure off your back mail. Hope it does the trick


----------



## Twinkie210

A body pillow sounds awesome! 

Well I think I am oficially in my 2WW. I again am not optimistic. It just feels off, like last cycle.


----------



## moter98

I hope the progesterone works this cycle Twinkie!

I will join you in tww soon, tomorrow I'm hoping.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> I bought a body pillow with my first pregnancy cuz I just couldn't get comfortable. Definitely a sleep-saver!
> 
> Mail and Berdc-- how are you ladies sleeping? Right/left/back? Is one way more comfortable? I know you are supposed to sleep on left side later in pregnancy and not back for blood flow to baby, but just curious what you're doing now.

I am having a hard time sleeping. My back hurts so bad and I just can't get comfortable. I was planning on buying a pregnancy pillow today. I try to sleep on my left side now so that I am comfortable with it later on in pregnancy. It is hard for me cause I like to sleep on my stomach.

I am 10 weeks today!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!!
> 
> I bought a body pillow with my first pregnancy cuz I just couldn't get comfortable. Definitely a sleep-saver!
> 
> Mail and Berdc-- how are you ladies sleeping? Right/left/back? Is one way more comfortable? I know you are supposed to sleep on left side later in pregnancy and not back for blood flow to baby, but just curious what you're doing now.
> 
> I am having a hard time sleeping. My back hurts so bad and I just can't get comfortable. I was planning on buying a pregnancy pillow today. I try to sleep on my left side now so that I am comfortable with it later on in pregnancy. It is hard for me cause I like to sleep on my stomach.
> 
> I am 10 weeks today!Click to expand...

i'm a stomach sleeper too! it was a tough adjustement. i did sleep on my stomach till about 18 weeks, then kindof half on my stomach half on my side till bump made it impossible.


----------



## colta

Good morning ladies! 

How's everyone fairing? I've been pretty good so far... I've really calmed down the freakout thing I used to do during the TWW, and it feels awesome! I haven't felt this relaxed and calm about things since we started trying last June/July... 
I've been exercising still and keeping up the good eating habits (for the most part), although I did cave last night and had some pizza for dinner. I'm regretting it though, had the worst heartburn ever and it lasted all night and into this morning. I also had some fairly annoying AF like cramps yesterday and last night too... not sure what that was about. :shrug:

Anywho, me and DH had to modify my starting weight a bit... we went in and got officially weighed at our nutritionist the day after we started all this and it turns out my starting weight is 275lb's.... which sucked, it was like 14 more pounds then I originally thought... but that's okay. Because today I weighed myself and I weigh 267!! I've dropped 8 pounds since Tuesday!! :happydance::happydance: So freaking happy right now!!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> How's everyone fairing? I've been pretty good so far... I've really calmed down the freakout thing I used to do during the TWW, and it feels awesome! I haven't felt this relaxed and calm about things since we started trying last June/July...
> I've been exercising still and keeping up the good eating habits (for the most part), although I did cave last night and had some pizza for dinner. I'm regretting it though, had the worst heartburn ever and it lasted all night and into this morning. I also had some fairly annoying AF like cramps yesterday and last night too... not sure what that was about. :shrug:
> 
> Anywho, me and DH had to modify my starting weight a bit... we went in and got officially weighed at our nutritionist the day after we started all this and it turns out my starting weight is 275lb's.... which sucked, it was like 14 more pounds then I originally thought... but that's okay. Because today I weighed myself and I weigh 267!! I've dropped 8 pounds since Tuesday!! :happydance::happydance: So freaking happy right now!!

that's great colta! keep up the good work. losing weight is hard, but very rewarding. and don't feel guilty about eating pizza. allow yourself one cheat day every week to eat the foods you like (just don't go completely overboard) i found what worked for me was not cutting out ANY of the foods i love. i just watch how much i'm eating. so instead of that half a pizza i used to eat (yep, i said half a pizza) i have just one or two slices. i guess it's basically like weight watchers what i do, but i don't count points. i lost 30 pounds doing this (and exercising), and then i lost the 42 pounds i gained with DS doing this too. glad you are feeling relaxed this cycle. i hear so many say once you relax is when you get pregnant!


----------



## colta

I hope that's the case motor! I would be over the moon. But if it isn't... what can ya do? :shrug:
So right now for me... it's just the wait and see game. :coffee: I want to see if I can make it all the way to AF before testing, or even until AF is late (if she is)... I don't want to torture myself with BFN's all the time... but I REALLY want to know early, it's an awful spot to put yourself into.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> I hope that's the case motor! I would be over the moon. But if it isn't... what can ya do? :shrug:
> So right now for me... it's just the wait and see game. :coffee: I want to see if I can make it all the way to AF before testing, or even until AF is late (if she is)... I don't want to torture myself with BFN's all the time... but I REALLY want to know early, it's an awful spot to put yourself into.

i know the feeling! i always test early and don't think i could ever wait, even though the bfn's get to me after awhile. it seems to be the only thing i can think about until i take the darn test. then i can get on with my day, even though the bfn makes me sad. for me the not knowing is worse.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> How's everyone fairing? I've been pretty good so far... I've really calmed down the freakout thing I used to do during the TWW, and it feels awesome! I haven't felt this relaxed and calm about things since we started trying last June/July...
> I've been exercising still and keeping up the good eating habits (for the most part), although I did cave last night and had some pizza for dinner. I'm regretting it though, had the worst heartburn ever and it lasted all night and into this morning. I also had some fairly annoying AF like cramps yesterday and last night too... not sure what that was about. :shrug:
> 
> Anywho, me and DH had to modify my starting weight a bit... we went in and got officially weighed at our nutritionist the day after we started all this and it turns out my starting weight is 275lb's.... which sucked, it was like 14 more pounds then I originally thought... but that's okay. Because today I weighed myself and I weigh 267!! I've dropped 8 pounds since Tuesday!! :happydance::happydance: So freaking happy right now!!

Colta-I have to share this with you.

As you can recall from my earlier post I had my son when I was 16. I loved him, but I was also depressed because I could not live the typical teenage life. I am one who tends to always eat their feelings. Combine my depressing teenage life and an physically abusive boyfriend by the age of 22 I weighed more than you starting weight now. After a few years of being depressed I one day told myself that to be happy in life I have to be happy with myself first.

I started with just cutting back on the good stuff like pizza. Instead of eating 6 slices I would eat a salad and two pieces of pizza. I walked, jumped rope, took stair, and always parked at the last parking place in a parking lot. So I bascially just burnt extra calories in any was possible. When I met my husband 7 years ago I was the smallest I had EVER been in my life. I weighed 153 pounds and wore a size 8 in pants. Granted I have put on some pounds back on since then, but so has he so I dont feel as bad. My point is.....you can do this! I am one of the most least motivated people on this earth and if I can do it you can too! I am worried about how much I will gain in the next 30 weeks. I am sure that I will need a weight loss partner by time I have this baby so you need to hurry by and catch that egg so we can do this together.


----------



## menb

Morning all!

Looks like I missed a great day of chats. I received an early morning call from LifeAlert that my mom was being taken to the ER. My mom has TONS of medical issues along with physical disabilities (she suffered a stroke, 2 brain aneurysms and an accidental clipage of her optic nerve, which left her blind at 38 years old--I was only 16). So, our lives have been full of medical drama since then--but thank God she is still here with us.

Anywho, the hubby and I were at the ER from 9 until 7pm last night when she finally got transferred and admitted to the hospital that her insurance said. She's just being kept for 24-hr observation hopefully, but thank goodness we have today off. I am pooped! And, not even a little bit ready for my students this week. Off to grading, lesson planning and preparing to get my mom home and set up. :coffee:

Fingers and toes are crossed for you 2WW'ers! :thumbup:


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> 
> How's everyone fairing? I've been pretty good so far... I've really calmed down the freakout thing I used to do during the TWW, and it feels awesome! I haven't felt this relaxed and calm about things since we started trying last June/July...
> I've been exercising still and keeping up the good eating habits (for the most part), although I did cave last night and had some pizza for dinner. I'm regretting it though, had the worst heartburn ever and it lasted all night and into this morning. I also had some fairly annoying AF like cramps yesterday and last night too... not sure what that was about. :shrug:
> 
> Anywho, me and DH had to modify my starting weight a bit... we went in and got officially weighed at our nutritionist the day after we started all this and it turns out my starting weight is 275lb's.... which sucked, it was like 14 more pounds then I originally thought... but that's okay. Because today I weighed myself and I weigh 267!! I've dropped 8 pounds since Tuesday!! :happydance::happydance: So freaking happy right now!!
> 
> Colta-I have to share this with you.
> 
> As you can recall from my earlier post I had my son when I was 16. I loved him, but I was also depressed because I could not live the typical teenage life. I am one who tends to always eat their feelings. Combine my depressing teenage life and an physically abusive boyfriend by the age of 22 I weighed more than you starting weight now. After a few years of being depressed I one day told myself that to be happy in life I have to be happy with myself first.
> 
> I started with just cutting back on the good stuff like pizza. Instead of eating 6 slices I would eat a salad and two pieces of pizza. I walked, jumped rope, took stair, and always parked at the last parking place in a parking lot. So I bascially just burnt extra calories in any was possible. When I met my husband 7 years ago I was the smallest I had EVER been in my life. I weighed 153 pounds and wore a size 8 in pants. Granted I have put on some pounds back on since then, but so has he so I dont feel as bad. My point is.....you can do this! I am one of the most least motivated people on this earth and if I can do it you can too! I am worried about how much I will gain in the next 30 weeks. I am sure that I will need a weight loss partner by time I have this baby so you need to hurry by and catch that egg so we can do this together.Click to expand...


Berdc: what an awesome story of overcoming! That was a great share! Sign me up for the after-delivery weight loss plan! I'm sure I'll need it after these twins! :haha:

Congrats on making it 10 weeks! Wahoo!!! :happydance: :happydance: 2nd Trimester is SO close for you!!


----------



## moter98

Sorry to hear about your mom menb. Hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## television

2ww fingers crossed the rest of us will get there this time. Right im going to ask a personal question hope u dont mind:blush:(TMI) but went to toilet today and cm was really wet like water does that mean ive ovulated or just about to???? ive been getting like period pains today so not sure if maybe i am ovulating late:help:


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> 2ww fingers crossed the rest of us will get there this time. Right im going to ask a personal question hope u dont mind:blush:(TMI) but went to toilet today and cm was really wet like water does that mean ive ovulated or just about to???? ive been getting like period pains today so not sure if maybe i am ovulating late:help:

From what I read this type of CM is usually before O, but you can get patches of fertile CM after O too. But if you are having pains and watery CM, I would dtd just in case you are O'ing late!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well my cousin is in labor... I am surprisingly OK with it. I really thought her delivery would get to me more, since it was fairly close to my due date. I just wish I could fast forward through this 2WW so I can either get my BFP or call my Dr.!


----------



## moter98

Hope you get your bfp Twinkie!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Hope you get your bfp Twinkie!!!!!

LOL me too! Did you get a + OPK yet? I can't remember...:dohh:


----------



## moter98

Yes. 3 mornings in a row but only + in the Morning not afternoon or evening. Today it was way darker than control line. If I get a plus tomorrow I think I'm gonna have to go to dr. That can't be normal.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Yes. 3 mornings in a row but only + in the Morning not afternoon or evening. Today it was way darker than control line. If I get a plus tomorrow I think I'm gonna have to go to dr. That can't be normal.

That's crazy! What kind of OPKs are you using? Maybe they are too sensitive for you? Someone told me morning pee can give you false positives on some OPKs because they are really sensitive and you FMU is really concentrated... Hopefully today was the real +!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yes. 3 mornings in a row but only + in the Morning not afternoon or evening. Today it was way darker than control line. If I get a plus tomorrow I think I'm gonna have to go to dr. That can't be normal.
> 
> That's crazy! What kind of OPKs are you using? Maybe they are too sensitive for you? Someone told me morning pee can give you false positives on some OPKs because they are really sensitive and you FMU is really concentrated... Hopefully today was the real +!Click to expand...

I'm using the first response ones with the two lines. It's actually SMU cause I always wake up in the middle of the night and have to go. I started using a wondfo too to compare and those have all been negative. I'm super confused by the whole thing!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yes. 3 mornings in a row but only + in the Morning not afternoon or evening. Today it was way darker than control line. If I get a plus tomorrow I think I'm gonna have to go to dr. That can't be normal.
> 
> That's crazy! What kind of OPKs are you using? Maybe they are too sensitive for you? Someone told me morning pee can give you false positives on some OPKs because they are really sensitive and you FMU is really concentrated... Hopefully today was the real +!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using the first response ones with the two lines. It's actually SMU cause I always wake up in the middle of the night and have to go. I started using a wondfo too to compare and those have all been negative. I'm super confused by the whole thing!Click to expand...

That sounds really confusing! It sounds like there is something up with the first response ones... Well hopefully you O soon!


----------



## moter98

I've had the same problem with the cb digi so I'm thinking it must be me.


----------



## Twinkie210

Hmmm... has your Dr. done blood tests to confirm that you actually O? Well FX'd that you O and catch that egg, if not I hope that your Dr. will do some testing, because I understand all too well being frustrated with your cycle!


----------



## moter98

I haven't been to dr yet. You can bet I will though if this continues


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Been a long day. Been running all day. I have missed so much. So I will try....

Twwers.... Good luck.

Colta... Fantastic dieting. You can do it. And if you are ever looking for low fat healthy recipes or how to modify a bad recipe I am your girl. Just ask.

Twinkie.. Glad you made it thru your cousins delivery.

As for me... Really tired. And have been extra crampy today. Won't be up long.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Hi all. Been a long day. Been running all day. I have missed so much. So I will try....
> 
> Twwers.... Good luck.
> 
> Colta... Fantastic dieting. You can do it. And if you are ever looking for low fat healthy recipes or how to modify a bad recipe I am your girl. Just ask.
> 
> Twinkie.. Glad you made it thru your cousins delivery.
> 
> As for me... Really tired. And have been extra crampy today. Won't be up long.

I might just have to take you up on that mail! :haha:

If I don't get a BFP this cycle... I'm hoping that my weight loss may help me get one soon... I don't have any weight related fertility issues, but I see no reason why it couldn't help.


----------



## colta

I'm not sure if this is a pregnancy symptom or not... and sorry in advance if this is TMI.... but I have VEINS!! EVERYWHERE!! :blush:


----------



## mailcmm

That happens to me but usually not until after 14 dpo.


----------



## moter98

sounds like a good sign colta!


----------



## BERDC99

How is everyone today?

AFM- I am very nervous. It seems that most of my sympthoms have gone away other than my boobs being just a little sore. I am really freaked out about having a mmc after reading about them in the first trimester. I dont think I ever even knew they happened until reading over there. I just wish Feb 1 would hurry up and get here.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> AFM- I am very nervous. It seems that most of my sympthoms have gone away other than my boobs being just a little sore. I am really freaked out about having a mmc after reading about them in the first trimester. I dont think I ever even knew they happened until reading over there. I just wish Feb 1 would hurry up and get here.

Try not to worry too much Berd... I'm sure it's just your body finally adjusting to the pregnancy hormones. I'm sure everything with bubs is going fine. :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... I hate the first tri board. I don't find anything over there that doesn't scare me now. I used to find it so helpful. Today I decided I am not even looking for good stuff over there. I was going to buy a Doppler and decided to search posts to see which one I should buy and now I am so scared that if I do get one all of a sudden I won't find a heartbeat because of Mmc. So even something mundane wound up with horror stories. After my mc I can't read or think about the bad stuff because I get too stressed. I have however Talke dot my midwife about symptoms and she said that they will come and go and they closer I get to 12 weeks if I am lucky will disappear completely. You are 10 weeks! You are almost to 2nd tri. I am sure everything is fine. But I completely sympathize with your worry. I am a total basketcase. I have been extra crampy for two days now so I am doing trips to the bathroom just to check the tp.


----------



## moter98

ok berdc and mail, stay away from the scary first tri posts! everything is going well with you two. enjoy this time girls! 
mail i bought the angel doppler with #1. it worked great. i didnt hear a heartbeat until almost 20 weeks! scared the crap out of me. i seriously listened to it everyday till he was born. i think worry is normal during pregnancy and as you know, the worry doesnt stop after they are born.


----------



## moter98

colta - could you be on your way to triphasic?


----------



## mailcmm

I hear ya motor. I am completely done with first tri. I just didn't think that something like dopplers could have so many horror stories. And I really rarely go over there. I am pretty content with the friends I have made here. It's calming in this thread. Lol I am hoping for some more bfps. And can't wait for y'all to start testing. Coltas chart does look promising. Fxd for you colta. Fxd for all you Twwers


----------



## colta

You think so? I haven't really been paying all that much to it... but now that I look it does look kinda good?
Looking back on my other charts... the only other time I had a steady rise like that was when I had my ectopic... :blush:

I've got my own fingers crossed!! lmao!!


----------



## moter98

Mail- just stop reading if you come across a scary post! You have enough stress as it is. 

Colta- FX and toes too!!


----------



## mailcmm

But its like a train wreck. Lol I am stopping. Went to my gp yesterday for a check up and was told to eliminate stress. My Bp is up and I have been having some manic emotions. I am an anxious person as it is. But since I am pregnant it seems like all my emotions are magnified and i can't control them. Also I have noticed when I am stressed my heart feels wierd and I can't breathe which I have never had a problem with.hoping it's just hormones. But everyone has been worried because apparently I look freaked out.


----------



## moter98

It sounds like anxiety attack. I had a bout like that for about a year when my grandfather was dying of leukemia. My heart would beat so hard and fast you could literally see it beating through my shirt. I would suddenenly feel weak, hot, heavy feeling on my chest, hard to breath, I would turn pale. I went to mayo clinic as I thought something was wrong with my heart. Turns out I was just panicking. They told me to relax. That's it! Once I found out there wasn't anything wrong with me I was gradually able to overcome it. I would do deep breathing during an attack and tell myself it was only anxiety. It worked cause I haven't had one since. I can feel one welling up every oncein a while but I always am able to stop it now.


----------



## BERDC99

Sad day yesterday.......A girl I went to cosmetology school with wrecked her car and died. She was only 31 and leaves behind three small boys. Her life was just to short!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Sad day yesterday.......A girl I went to cosmetology school with wrecked her car and died. She was only 31 and leaves behind three small boys. Her life was just to short!

:cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

Berd- That is so sad! 

colta- your chart is looking good FX'd for you!

Another long day at work... just one day left and it is the weekend for me! Yah! I am really not feeling like this cycle is a good one, which kind of sucks, but at least it keeps me from wanting to test early. I just feel like AF is going to show early again. Well 5dpo today, hopes she stays away for at least another week!


----------



## moter98

hope af stays away for you twinkie!

nice high temps colta.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> hope af stays away for you twinkie!
> 
> nice high temps colta.

Thanks!! I'm starting to get excited... which is bad, it makes me want to test now.:dohh: DH keeps going on about how he's got a good feeling about this cycle and it's not helping me reign in my desire to test... I might just do an OPK to calm my POAS addiction... :haha:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> hope af stays away for you twinkie!
> 
> nice high temps colta.
> 
> Thanks!! I'm starting to get excited... which is bad, it makes me want to test now.:dohh: DH keeps going on about how he's got a good feeling about this cycle and it's not helping me reign in my desire to test... I might just do an OPK to calm my POAS addiction... :haha:Click to expand...

your chart is looking triphasic to me! 8dpo is not an unreasonable time to start testing. you can bet i would have started testing the before already,lol! but only with an IC.


----------



## mailcmm

I got my bfp 7dpo. Test girlie test! And use an frer. They are the most sensitive.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... That is so sad. Those poor kids.

Twinkie... I hope the witch goes on a 9mo vaca before seeing you!


----------



## moter98

i'm only 4dpo mail. you can bet i'll be testing 7dpo, but not with frer. i wasted too many last month with that nasty evap.


----------



## mailcmm

Evaps are awful. No more of those.


----------



## colta

Haha... I wish I could, I'm getting so excited with the possibility of a triphasic chart. I know it's still possible to not be pregnant and have one, but I never have...
The only other time my chart was remotely triphasic was when I had my ectopic and otherwise I've never had one... just a normally jaggedy line... so yeah, I'm over the moon right now! :happydance:

BUT! Must resist!! Must have willpower!


----------



## moter98

or.....must run out and buy some FRER!!!


----------



## colta

I might just break down... and test tomorrow morning. :dohh: It'll probably just be another BFP, but... I can't resist.


----------



## mailcmm

If you want will power (and to make us all wait lol) that's fine but please start testing at 10dpo. That's about as long as I can't wait on you without going insane. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Froidian slip Froidian slip.... You said bfp!!! It's a sign!


----------



## mailcmm

And I spelled that wrong. Oh well lol you get the point!


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> If you want will power (and to make us all wait lol) that's fine but please start testing at 10dpo. That's about as long as I can't wait on you without going insane. Lol

If I don't test tomorrow I'll test at 10dpo... I promise!! :haha: I'm not expecting too much though... I'm sure all this hype is going to end up in a BFN, I just don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Froidian slip Froidian slip.... You said bfp!!! It's a sign!

HAHAHAHA!!! I can't believe I just did that! :dohh: Hopefully it is a sign! :shrug:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Froidian slip Froidian slip.... You said bfp!!! It's a sign!
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!! I can't believe I just did that! :dohh: Hopefully it is a sign! :shrug:Click to expand...

sounds like a sign to me! good luck colta. i'm on pins and needles here.
we will just be here waiting....:coffee:


----------



## mailcmm

Waiting as usual. It's up to you Twwers to provide entertainment as me, Menb and berdc provide much excitement til August and sept. lol


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Froidian slip Froidian slip.... You said bfp!!! It's a sign!
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!! I can't believe I just did that! :dohh: Hopefully it is a sign! :shrug:Click to expand...

Make sure you use your FMU!


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Froidian slip Froidian slip.... You said bfp!!! It's a sign!
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!! I can't believe I just did that! :dohh: Hopefully it is a sign! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure you use your FMU!Click to expand...

No worries there... I'll make sure to use FMU!


----------



## mailcmm

I have never gotten a positive with fmu. Really wierd. Always have better luck later in the day. Wonder why?


----------



## colta

Ugh... I'm starting to hit that proverbial wall where I just don't wanna work out anymore! :muaha:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh no you don't. Get your booty movin.


----------



## colta

No worries there mail... burned another 250+ calories. I've just been so physically worn out the past few days... ah well.


----------



## television

well im all stocked up on tests god hope we've done this month girlies xx


----------



## television

colta said:


> No worries there mail... burned another 250+ calories. I've just been so physically worn out the past few days... ah well.

GL colta hope this is your month :flower:


----------



## colta

Took a HPT today with FMU... it was negative for the most part, but it had the barest hint of a line within the time limit.... I mean you really had to squint to see it, so I'm not too sure on the validity of it.... I'll have to wait another couple days (probably at least until 12 dpo), and then I'll try again.

At any rate, I'm not going to get my hopes up... I wouldn't be surprised if this ended in disappointment again. :cry:


----------



## moter98

Um, colta? Even the faintest of faint lines is a bfp!!!


----------



## moter98

Hey television, I'm all stocked up too and itching to use my tests. We are uncle buddies this month. I'm 5dpo too!


----------



## Twinkie210

I have got 2 or 3 FRER's left from last month... I am determined to wait as long as I can to use them... maybe 12dpo? That is less than a week away, plus odds are if AF is going to show up she will do it before then anyway.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie, hope you can make it that long! I don't use the frer either until later. But I test super early with the IC. I bought a pack of 50 for under $10!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Hey television, I'm all stocked up too and itching to use my tests. We are uncle buddies this month. I'm 5dpo too!

Yay it would be great if we got at the same time due date 7th oct 2 days b4 my birthday oh dear ha ha GL


----------



## moter98

Oh, two days before your birthday! FF says my dd would be oct 6th, 4 days before my birthday, lol! And I meant cycle buddies not uncle buddies. Stupid auto spell on my phone.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I would be right there with you! I think my due date would be October 5th or 3rd (depending if you use my LMP or O date)! October 5th would have been my Grandma's 92nd birthday (she passed away last year) so that would be a neat due date.


----------



## moter98

Oh that would be so awesome! Ok girls, let's all have October babies


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Oh that would be so awesome! Ok girls, let's all have October babies

Or late September babies... LOL, I was 10 days early with DS!


----------



## moter98

I was 6 days early I think. I can't have a late sept baby though. My cousin who I'm close with is getting married sept 29th. I HAVE to be there!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> I was 6 days early I think. I can't have a late sept baby though. My cousin who I'm close with is getting married sept 29th. I HAVE to be there!

OK, we'll go with October baby for you then!


----------



## moter98

Whew!


----------



## television

bring on the oct babies woop woop ha ha :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck girls! And colta test again. Mine was super faint too. Omg I am so excited.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Um, colta? Even the faintest of faint lines is a bfp!!!

I don't know... :wacko: I went and looked at it again this afternoon (I know... bad Colta), but ya know how it is. Anyway, the line is still there... it's the same thickness as the control line, although I can't tell if there is any color... it's SO FAINT! 

I feel pregnant today though... I've had to run to the washroom about 6 times since 7am and have a wicked backache... but I just don't know. I'm so scared this is just an evap and I'm tricking myself/setting myself up for heartache. :shrug:


----------



## mailcmm

Test again. I say take one now.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Test again. I say take one now.

Haha... no can do mail. DH has put the nix on testing until Monday (12 DPO), and I can't get away from him to do so... so I'll either have to find a way to sneak out or wear him down. :haha:


----------



## BERDC99

I have 12 days 19 hours and 15 minutes untill my NT scan :loopy:I cant stand to wait.

I did get a call from the doctors office today to talk about what my insurance covers. I will only owe the doctor 577.00 for everything including delivery after my insurance pays 90%. Now to find out what I will owe the hospital. Overall I am pleased with the cost.


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats berdc! And I can't wait for your scan

Colta last time I checked Walmart has frers and a bathroom. Lol go to the store lol


----------



## colta

Mail! You're so funny!! :haha:

I convinced DH to let me go pick some up under the promise that I won't test until Monday.... but, what DH doesn't know won't hurt him. :winkwink:

I'm going to wait until tomorrow morning... I've had a lot of water to drink and can't hold my wee to save my life right now, so I figure waiting till tomorrow won't hurt me none. I don't know what I expect to see... 

On one hand I feel that this is it... that I'm finally going to get my BFP after everything, but on the other I'm so worried that this is going to be a big letdown once more... ah well, I guess we'll see.


----------



## mailcmm

Well I can't wait. I bet it's positive. So exciting. Good luck girl.


----------



## colta

I so hope you're right... I'm going to be devastated if it isn't. 

I'm so scared this is an evap... have any of you other ladies ever had an evap line? Or something like that... I thought they were supposed to disappear after a while or something?


----------



## BERDC99

What kind of test was it?


----------



## colta

It was a conceive brand midstream test... I've never used them before but they seem good. :shrug: The box says it's a 20miu test, I got it in a package with my OPK's and it was there, so that's what I used... 

I haven't been able to find out any info on them though... which sucks.


----------



## mailcmm

Huh. Never heard of it. I have never had an evap. Can you post a pic.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I have 12 days 19 hours and 15 minutes untill my NT scan :loopy:I cant stand to wait.
> 
> I did get a call from the doctors office today to talk about what my insurance covers. I will only owe the doctor 577.00 for everything including delivery after my insurance pays 90%. Now to find out what I will owe the hospital. Overall I am pleased with the cost.

Are you serious?! You have some really great insurance! If I get pregnant and have baby this year it will cost $9000. If I get pregnant this year but don't have it till next year it will cost anywhere from $9000-$18000!
Good luck on your next scan


----------



## colta

I don't have a picture of it unfortunatly, but I did some searching and found a line that is identical to the one that I got... only difference is that it's from a frer... but it's the same darkness, shade... etc. I don't know if that helps, but you can take a look and see. 

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/pee1.jpg

I don't even know if you can see the line there... it might actually be a smidge lighter then the one I got.


----------



## moter98

Post a pic! And what dh doesn't know won't hurt him! I don't tell mine. He don't ask I don't tell, lol! He wouldn't care either way. He doesn't understand how it works. He asks me the day after I o if I'm pregnant yet.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> I don't have a picture of it unfortunatly, but I did some searching and found a line that is identical to the one that I got... only difference is that it's from a frer... but it's the same darkness, shade... etc. I don't know if that helps, but you can take a look and see.
> 
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/pee1.jpg
> 
> I don't even know if you can see the line there... it might actually be a smidge lighter then the one I got.

If it looks like that it's a bfp! Take another test!!!!! Just don't drink any water and hold for 3-4 hours.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Post a pic! And what dh doesn't know won't hurt him! I don't tell mine. He don't ask I don't tell, lol! He wouldn't care either way. He doesn't understand how it works. He asks me the day after I o if I'm pregnant yet.

hahaha motor! That's hilarious! My DH is very nervous/excited about the whole thing so every time I go to the washroom after O, he asks me if I tested or not... even if it's only been like 2 days since O... he's so ready to be a dad. :thumbup:


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> I don't have a picture of it unfortunatly, but I did some searching and found a line that is identical to the one that I got... only difference is that it's from a frer... but it's the same darkness, shade... etc. I don't know if that helps, but you can take a look and see.
> 
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/pee1.jpg
> 
> I don't even know if you can see the line there... it might actually be a smidge lighter then the one I got.
> 
> If it looks like that it's a bfp! Take another test!!!!! Just don't drink any water and hold for 3-4 hours.Click to expand...

You think so?? Man I hope you're right... I may just do what you guys say and hold my pee and try another tonight... I want this so bad!


----------



## moter98

Oh I can't wait till morning, you have to test tonight!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

My DH asks constantly when I can test, then is like really you have to wait that long??? LOL, Hopefully now he has a better appreciation for the 2WW. This month he didn't ask when I O'd so he has no idea when I should test.

Colta, I think i see a faint line in that test. I agree test again! But I would wait for FMU...

AFM... I feel like I have been hit by a truck. I have absolutely 0 energy right now! I feel like I could lay down and sleep for about 6 hours! It just hit me after lunch, so either I overate (which is a definate possibility!) or my meds are catching up to me... dang Progesterone!


----------



## colta

I will test tonight... but don't get too excited! lol... It'll probably come up with nothing at all. 

I starting having some cramps this afternoon... nothing major, just annoying little ones and I'm super tired!! Ever since I started exercising I've been quite awake and good to go for most of the day, but about two days ago I started feeling sleepier at night and now it's hitting me during the day... :sleep:

so please Jebus, give me a baby!!


----------



## Twinkie210

$577... wow, I will probably owe my maximum out of pocket, which is $1000, which I am quite happy about!


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I have 12 days 19 hours and 15 minutes untill my NT scan :loopy:I cant stand to wait.
> 
> I did get a call from the doctors office today to talk about what my insurance covers. I will only owe the doctor 577.00 for everything including delivery after my insurance pays 90%. Now to find out what I will owe the hospital. Overall I am pleased with the cost.
> 
> Are you serious?! You have some really great insurance! If I get pregnant and have baby this year it will cost $9000. If I get pregnant this year but don't have it till next year it will cost anywhere from $9000-$18000!
> Good luck on your next scanClick to expand...

I was actually shocked when she told me. This includes all my prenatal visits and my six weeks post. I will owe the hospital and the anesthesiologist, but after I pay 1000 out of pocket my insurance pays 100%. Plus the doctors bill does not include my ultrasounds because they are done at the perinatal center. I figure after I pay the doctor, and the 10% for all my ultrasound I will reach the 1000 out of pocket and wont have to owe the hospital anything. Not to mention all my appts for my GD cause they are all with a seperate doctor.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> $577... wow, I will probably owe my maximum out of pocket, which is $1000, which I am quite happy about!

I'm jealous! We've been saving up since last year though so we will be able to pay upfront this time. As long as it under $12000


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> My DH asks constantly when I can test, then is like really you have to wait that long??? LOL, Hopefully now he has a better appreciation for the 2WW. This month he didn't ask when I O'd so he has no idea when I should test.
> 
> Colta, I think i see a faint line in that test. I agree test again! But I would wait for FMU...
> 
> AFM... I feel like I have been hit by a truck. I have absolutely 0 energy right now! I feel like I could lay down and sleep for about 6 hours! It just hit me after lunch, so either I overate (which is a definate possibility!) or my meds are catching up to me... dang Progesterone!

I o'd on sat and dh asked me sunday if I was pregnant, then again on Tuesday!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> $577... wow, I will probably owe my maximum out of pocket, which is $1000, which I am quite happy about!
> 
> I'm jealous! We've been saving up since last year though so we will be able to pay upfront this time. As long as it under $12000Click to expand...

We would be screwed if we owed that much! But $12,000 seems realy high with insurance. I thought a vaginal delivery only costs $4,000-$6,000. Does your insurance pay anything???


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> $577... wow, I will probably owe my maximum out of pocket, which is $1000, which I am quite happy about!
> 
> I'm jealous! We've been saving up since last year though so we will be able to pay upfront this time. As long as it under $12000Click to expand...
> 
> We would be screwed if we owed that much! But $12,000 seems realy high with insurance. I thought a vaginal delivery only costs $4,000-$6,000. Does your insurance pay anything???Click to expand...

No. We have a $9000 deductible before they pay anything. Me and dh have individual family insurance because we don't get health insurance through our employers. They also do not cover our ds brace. They say they don't cover durable medical equipment. Not like it matters much but still makes me mad as its not we are choosing for him to wear them. It's medically necessary!!


----------



## Twinkie210

That stinks Moter! I try not to complain about my insurance because it is actually fairly good, but hearing that I guess I shouldn't complain at all!


----------



## moter98

We do get an hsa acct so that helps. A better plan would help a lot more though. You really get screwed when you cant be in a group plan. It's because with a group plan it evens itself out should one have high claims. Chances are it will likely be few and the many will make up for it. But with us, there's just one family.


----------



## colta

Well, I tested again after getting home and it was a very clear BFN... looks like the other one was just an evap. :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Well, I tested again after getting home and it was a very clear BFN... looks like the other one was just an evap. :cry:

It's still early... plenty of time for that BFP!


----------



## moter98

Try with fmu. Maybe it was just too diluted, or too early yet.


----------



## colta

On the plus side of all this crappiness... I did have something good happen today. 

I was invited to go to either the Dominican/Bahamas or somewhere else tropical for March Break by a group of my classmates. They found some good deals on some all inclusive resorts, so I'm going on a vacation!! :happydance:

Unfortunately, when I go... if what I think is going to happen this month (ie. AF) happens and we don't conceive in February, then I'll be some tropical paradise when I'm due to ovulate in March... but seeing as how I've never been out of the country (or the maritimes), I think it's time to get out and see the world.


----------



## moter98

Oh Bahamas would be so fun! I've never been but my brother has been to both places and says its just beautiful there. Hey, chances are you've already caught that egg anyway


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Oh Bahamas would be so fun! I've never been but my brother has been to both places and says its just beautiful there. Hey, chances are you've already caught that egg anyway

I don't think so motor... I'm beginning to get the feeling that me and DH are going to be a couple who have to try for a long time to get preggers... I wouldn't be surprised to hit that 6 month mark and go to my Dr's appt and be diagnosed with unexplained secondary infertility... :cry:... I don't have any hope for this cycle... that 'line' I say was probably just an evap, nothing more.


----------



## moter98

It takes the average couple 6 months to conceive colta so it doesn't mean there is anything wrong. I am on month 8 of ttc. You just have to try an stay positive. It will happen!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> It takes the average couple 6 months to conceive colta so it doesn't mean there is anything wrong. I am on month 8 of ttc. You just have to try an stay positive. It will happen!

:cry: I'm in month 12!!!! I go back and forth about when it will happen, but I refuse to give up. I don't care if I have to visit 100 Drs or have sex while standing on my head I will get another baby!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> It takes the average couple 6 months to conceive colta so it doesn't mean there is anything wrong. I am on month 8 of ttc. You just have to try an stay positive. It will happen!
> 
> :cry: I'm in month 12!!!! I go back and forth about when it will happen, but I refuse to give up. I don't care if I have to visit 100 Drs or have sex while standing on my head I will get another baby!Click to expand...

That's the spirit! I second that.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Try in the am. 

And for the love of god girls go get frers. All other tests are useless. They are so worth the extra money. You can get 3 for under 20 and test at 8, 11, &14 dpo. And each box has a $2 coupon inside. So next time they are even cheaper. I'm just sayin. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie and Moter.... It will happen girls. Hopefully it already has. And colta you chart is still really promising. I am still pulling for you girls.


----------



## moter98

thanks mail! you are always the voice of wisdom.


----------



## mailcmm

ATM... We decided to make ourselves legal and get hitched. Not doing anything fancy. I already had a huge wedding and he hates parties. Lol so now I need to find a whitish materinty dress that isn't too dressy. Something tea length. I hate shopping.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> ATM... We decided to make ourselves legal and get hitched. Not doing anything fancy. I already had a huge wedding and he hates parties. Lol so now I need to find a whitish materinty dress that isn't too dressy. Something tea length. I hate shopping.

oh, congratulations! that is wonderful news. oh my gosh, i gotta start googling maternity wedding dresses for you!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol if only. I just hate seeing you girls get your hopes up only to be let down. It's one thing to have a bfn it's another to get an evap.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. If you find anything let me know. Lol I am not having any luck. Everything is so formal.


----------



## moter98

are wanting more like a sundress?


----------



## mailcmm

I'd say like a cocktail dress. More formal then church less formal then prom.


----------



## BERDC99

Mail- big congrats to you!
Colta- the first test I took was 10 miu and I have the faintest line I have ever seen almost thought it was an evap. I took try again tomorrow with FMU. Your urine this evening make have been to watered down to pick up any hcg cause you did say you had drank some water today. Fx for you!


----------



## moter98

how bout this one mail?
https://www.davidsbridal.com/Product_54507-B-54507-B_Bridal-Gowns-Shop-By-Size-Maternity-Gowns


----------



## moter98

i like this one too.
https://www.davidsbridal.com/Product_261208D-261208D_Bridal-Gowns-Shop-By-Size-Maternity-Gowns


----------



## mailcmm

Beautiful but Too long. Really want something knee length. We are just gonna go to the court house and then off for a weekend honeymoon.


----------



## moter98

ok. fine. i'm gonna just post one more full length cause i love it so much.
https://www.dressmore.com/asymmetrical-wedding-gown-p-4236.html


----------



## moter98

ok, this is a pretty kneelength
https://www.dressmore.com/spaghetti-square-neckline-empire-applique-embroidery-p-1386.html


----------



## mailcmm

I kinda like this one.... https://www.dhgate.com/product/prod...ctImages&pid=ff80808132c9ca18013300873e7750fc


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> ok, this is a pretty kneelength
> https://www.dressmore.com/spaghetti-square-neckline-empire-applique-embroidery-p-1386.html

Ooo I like this one.


----------



## moter98

https://www.dhgate.com/factory-outl...dding/p-ff8080812c1cd14b012c221cc4781ce0.html


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> ok, this is a pretty kneelength
> https://www.dressmore.com/spaghetti-square-neckline-empire-applique-embroidery-p-1386.html
> 
> Ooo I like this one.Click to expand...

i love the sparkle! depends what your budget is


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I kinda like this one.... https://www.dhgate.com/product/prod...ctImages&pid=ff80808132c9ca18013300873e7750fc

i do like this one too. oh, i wanna get married again!!


----------



## mailcmm

I don't know if I can pull this off but I am in love. Lol

https://www.discount-dress.com/aline-halter-mini-length-tulle-beading-wedding-dress-style-10459-g515


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> https://www.dhgate.com/factory-outl...dding/p-ff8080812c1cd14b012c221cc4781ce0.html

I am gonna order this one and the one that I am in love with. I have time and won't find anything local so I'll just return if one or the other doesn't work.


----------



## mailcmm

Damn no returns. I will have to think lol. I really think the one you found will fit me better. I don't know. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I don't know if I can pull this off but I am in love. Lol
> 
> https://www.discount-dress.com/aline-halter-mini-length-tulle-beading-wedding-dress-style-10459-g515

of course you can! i love the straps.


----------



## moter98

how far along will you be when you get married?


----------



## mailcmm

We are shooting for end of march or early may. Most likely march though. So I would be about 4 mo.


----------



## moter98

oh, you will have a cute little bump by then!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol yeah. Will make for great pics.


----------



## television

Its crazy reading all your comments about insurance it makes me thankful for nhs dont pay for nothing unless you go private wow its expensive your part of the world :wacko:


----------



## colta

Good morning ladies... just a quick update. Took another test this morning with FMU and it was negative again. :cry: I kind of expected that but it still stings. 

I could barely sleep, so I ended up waking up about an hour and 15mins earlier then I normally do. I took my temp anyway and just left it where it was seeing how it was high enough. I've gone from 36.83 degrees Celsius to 37.14 degrees Celsius overnight... so maybe I'm only implanting now? Does that make sense? :shrug:


----------



## television

colta said:


> Good morning ladies... just a quick update. Took another test this morning with FMU and it was negative again. :cry: I kind of expected that but it still stings.
> 
> I could barely sleep, so I ended up waking up about an hour and 15mins earlier then I normally do. I took my temp anyway and just left it where it was seeing how it was high enough. I've gone from 36.83 degrees Celsius to 37.14 degrees Celsius overnight... so maybe I'm only implanting now? Does that make sense? :shrug:

Thats so possible they say i think between 6-10days so you could be implanting now or yesterday and its still to early to show think positive :thumbup:


----------



## colta

Hope you're right Television... it would be so awesome to get a BFP this cycle. I think I'm going to hold out now until Monday... If AF hasn't arrived by then, they I'll test.


----------



## mailcmm

Hang in there colta. Chart looks so promising.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Good morning ladies... just a quick update. Took another test this morning with FMU and it was negative again. :cry: I kind of expected that but it still stings.
> 
> I could barely sleep, so I ended up waking up about an hour and 15mins earlier then I normally do. I took my temp anyway and just left it where it was seeing how it was high enough. I've gone from 36.83 degrees Celsius to 37.14 degrees Celsius overnight... so maybe I'm only implanting now? Does that make sense? :shrug:

:cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I didn't have time to post last night, but when I came home from work I had some faint spotting. Seriously? 6dpo???? I already know everyone is going to tell me it was IB, and yes it was pink, but I had spotting exactly like this 2 cycles ago and it wasn't IB :( So far I haven't had anymore spotting, but I didn't start spotting last month until the night of 7dpo then AF showed the next day... I'm so confused about my cycles!


----------



## moter98

Oh Twinkie, I'm sorry. That is very confusing. At this point it could be either. There would be no way to know unless you get a bfp or AF shows. If it is mid cycle spotting can you get in to see dr? There must be something they can do.:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Oh Twinkie, I'm sorry. That is very confusing. At this point it could be either. There would be no way to know unless you get a bfp or AF shows. If it is mid cycle spotting can you get in to see dr? There must be something they can do.:hugs:

My plan is to go see my Dr after this cycle. Hopefully the spotting was nothing and AF stays away for at least 5 more days (Roughly 9 months would be better though!)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Twinkie, I'm sorry. That is very confusing. At this point it could be either. There would be no way to know unless you get a bfp or AF shows. If it is mid cycle spotting can you get in to see dr? There must be something they can do.:hugs:
> 
> My plan is to go see my Dr after this cycle. Hopefully the spotting was nothing and AF stays away for at least 5 more days (Roughly 9 months would be better though!)Click to expand...

FX!


----------



## colta

Well... how is everyone's day going so far?

Mine has been pretty good I suppose, still having some pregnancy symptoms like running to the washroom every little while, exhausted, hungry... mostly just plan ol tired. 

Whether or not that means anything, especially with my temp... I dunno :shrug:. I guess we'll see.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie I relay hope it's ib. But if it's af I would call and set up apt ASAP. It seems like your cycles aren't conducive to conceiving. Hopefully it gets sorted soon.


----------



## colta

Hoping it's IB Twinkie... either that or that you're able to get things figured out. :hugs:
And thanks ladies for not letting me stay in my funk. I'm pretty sure I'm out, but there is always another month I suppose. DH told me to look at it this way... if we don't get pregnant this cycle or next, then at least I can go to Punta Cana or wherever and enjoy food and the bars... so at least there is that I guess. :shrug:


----------



## menb

Hey ladies! 

Been a couple days...I've been reading--just too pooped to write. Still pooped, but decided I can't go another day without communicating with y'all! :hugs:

Colta--OMG!! Sounds promising to me! Especially if it looked similar to that one you posted. Evap lines are evil though! I honestly have a good feeling about t though--from all the way over here in Chicago, IL USA!!

Berdc--Yay! How exciting that te scan is so close! You are so close to that oh-so-important milestone of 2nd Trimester! Wahoo!

Twinkie, Moter and TV--I sure do have things crossed for ya! I'm hoping and praying that was IB, Twinkie! But, I understand you're feelings of dubiousness. (Did I just make up that word?) Ha!!

Mail--AH!! So exciting to be testing married! Especially to that special guy of yours. Glad you decided to do it-he's a keeper! Congrats!!

Me--we've made it to 8 weeks!! Yay! This is almost 2 1/2 weeks longer than ever before and still no MC signs. I'm getting a little itchy fr anther u/s though. :wacko: I just wanna see my little ones heartbeats again--just to check on them, ya know? 

Well, dinner awaits and I'm the one that needs to get it ready tonight. Usually hubby takes care of it, but he is shoveling and salting his little bum off out there! Did you guys get snow? I think we are expecting close to 10"! I doubt it will get to be THAT much, but it sure s coming down out there! Laters!!


----------



## colta

menb - YOU LIVE!! lol... Haven't seen you in a while. Hope your good feelings are true for me! :thumbup:

We have a fair amount of snow here right now... what's on the ground now is about a foot and half (we had more but it rained) and we're do for another foot or so either over the weekend or early next week. It's actually been a pretty mild winter for us... temps haven't gone below -5.8F (-21C) and we haven't gotten much snow... last year we had temps in the -40C range and about 6-8 feet of snow by this time... ah well :shrug:, makes it all the better for hockey and snowboarding! :happydance:

While I was here... just wanted to let ya'll know... cause I'm happy and feeling awesome, I've bumped up my exercise so I burn 350-400 calories per exercise routine!! :happydance: I'm so proud of myself. I can't really notice a difference in my fitness level already!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Menb... I know how you feel about wanting an us. I want one too. Lol snow? What's that? Lol it was in the 60s today.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Thanks Menb... I know how you feel about wanting an us. I want one too. Lol snow? What's that? Lol it was in the 60s today.

Ah! So jealous! Send some warm up this way. :winkwink:


----------



## BERDC99

We just have freezing rain here tonight in Ohio......I so look forward to spring even though this has been a mild winter. 

I actually heard the forcast for Chicago earlier and thought of you Menb! I dont think I could handle all that snow. That goes for you too Colta! I just want spring and summer. I would take the heat and humidity anyday over this dry flaky skin from using the heat.


----------



## colta

That's why I'm so pumped for my trip with my classmates... I've never been anywhere tropical and warm (especially during the winter)... we get god awful warm summers here, and they're fine... but they're certainly not tropical.


----------



## moter98

It was -16 below today. We got two inches of snow. Roads were in good condition. Its just really cold!


----------



## colta

Temp went down a bit this morning.... figured that might happen... ah well :shrug: not much I can do I suppose. We'll see what happens by Monday I guess. Either I'll have a BFP or AF will rear her ugly head.


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- we had that freezing rain yesterday afternoonevening. Luckily it was just a glazing for us, but it still messed up the afternoon rush hour.

Colta- your temp still seems really high for 11dpo, keeping my FX'd for you!

I had a bit more spotting yesterday (just there once) and nothing since. Very strange. However my chart looks horrible. My temps are very low this cycle... I am beginning to wonder if I really O'd... The temp rise correlates to when I started taking progesterone and has been fairly constant this whole week (except for tuesday, 'cause I had a couple drinks monday night..) Normally by now it has went over 98...


----------



## moter98

Colta- your temps are still high. Remember, one temp on its own doesn't mean much. It's the pattern that you are looking for. GL!

Twinkie, your temps have stayed up and ff did give you crosshairs. FX that spotting stays away and you've got a bfp coming!


----------



## mailcmm

I am going insane waiting for one or all of you to get a bfp. Lol I really hope it's all of you.

It's raining here today but we are heading to sunny Orlando. Ds has another gym meet. This one is huge. 600 boys from all over... Even the uk. Anyway, super nervous for him. The venue is the Econ sports complex at Disney. This is the big time. As we will be in Orlando we get to go swimming. Lol so glad we live in the south.


----------



## moter98

i'm strangely calm about it all mail. if i get a bfp i will of course be ecstatic, but i'm determined not to be so disappointed if i don't.

GL to your ds at his meet!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck at the meet! I love Disney!!! We are going in June for a family vacation. I am soooo excited. We didn't get to go last year.

Tad more spotting, red/brown now...


----------



## colta

Had another pretty good exercise today... wasn't really feeling all that great, so I only did around 250-275 calories worth, but at least I got some in. I'm hoping to be down 5lbs by Monday morning, so FX for me! haha, I'm hoping for a BFP on the same day! lol... I hope I get both! :haha:


----------



## moter98

sorry about the spotting twinkie


----------



## moter98

keep up the good work colta!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> sorry about the spotting twinkie

That's ok, if it isn't a BFP I might as well have the witch come and get on to next cycle. 

Me and DH are going out tonight! Wooo Hoooo! DS is going to my parents to stay the night and we are going to see a comedian at a local social club. I don't know if I can remember the last time me and DH went out! I am so excited! We don't have to drop DS at my parents for another hour and I am dressed and ready! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Had another pretty good exercise today... wasn't really feeling all that great, so I only did around 250-275 calories worth, but at least I got some in. I'm hoping to be down 5lbs by Monday morning, so FX for me! haha, I'm hoping for a BFP on the same day! lol... I hope I get both! :haha:

Good Luck! I know how hard it is to lose weight! You are doing awesome!


----------



## moter98

have a great night out with DH tonight!


----------



## mailcmm

All checked in at our hotel. Drive down was uneventful. Thanks for the lucky wishes for ds girls.

Twinkie.... Have a great time tonight. Sorry about the spotting. 

Colta.... Keep kicking some workout ass! So proud of you girl. Wish I had the drive to workout. Lol

Moter... When do you plan on testing?


----------



## moter98

mail - already did. :blush:
bfn of course
then i had to POA opk just so i could see a line to make be feel better. :dohh:


----------



## colta

Well... temp bounced back up again this morning. I adjusted it a smidge because I woke up at about 5:30 this morning with a desperate need to pee and wasn't able to get back to sleep. 
I did try going to bed though... but had wicked heartburn and was dying of hunger, so I ended up giving up at about 7 and just got up. So yeah... I'm absolutely exhausted, heartburny and starving, (DH has to work so I don't want to wake him up when I make my smoothie). Not the start of the day I had planned but eh... what can you do?

How is everyone's morning going? Better than mine I suppose. :haha:


----------



## menb

Great job with the workouts, Colta! You really are doing the damn thing! :thumbup: I'm still rooting for your BFP this cycle!

Mail, how did the meet go? Do you all head back this morning or later this afternoon? Makes for quite the weekend! I'd be exhausted. 

In fact, I am. I decided to start another degree this semester. Going for my Type 75. It's the degree you need to become a principal or other position of supervision/administration. I had class all day yesterday. Most of class is online, but we meet face-to-face once a month. Today is church, family an Youth Group so another exhausting day!

Twinkie, you're planning to call the doc this cycle if things go awry, right? It still doesn't look like you're out quite yet. FX!!

Moter, I'm so glad you've decided to be calmer about this cycle. This will probably be it since your body I able to relax and do its thing.

Hey you 'almost 2nd trimester girl', hows it going? I can't wait to celebrate that milestone with ya! Praying for you, Berdc! :hugs:

TV, what's the dealio with you, girlie? How's it going?


----------



## mailcmm

Hey all!

Meet today at 330. My ds is already in his uniform. Lol I am super nervous. Had an awful night. Was so uncomfortable. 

Colta... I have high hopes for you. You hart seems perfect.

Moter... It's till early. Fxd

Twinkie... How was date night? Did af show?

Menb... Good for you with the degree. Best to get it done before the twins.

Television????

Berdc.... Ho w are you feeling girl? Getting closer to your scan.


----------



## menb

Already in his uniform, eh? Too cute!


----------



## BERDC99

Today I am feeling good so far. Yesterday morning I got up and cleaned for the first time in weeks. I washed all the laundry, dusted, mopped, and sweep. Then all of a sudden I got sick feeling. We went to Red Lobster and I thought I was gooing to get sick because of the smell, but I didnt and was able to eat.Today I just feel blah. Going to try and put all the laundry away and go to the grocery store.


----------



## menb

11 weeks, Berdc! Wahoo!


----------



## colta

Woo! Another crazy workout today... did 450 calories on the kinect playing dance central and then did a bunch of calisthenics for upper body fitness. 

:rain:I AM THE DANCING QUEEN! :wohoo:​


----------



## Twinkie210

Date night was fun! No AF yet, and so far today no spotting.


----------



## menb

Sounds like fun, Twinkie! Excellent! No spotting! Yes!!!

You go girl, Colta! Keep moving!!:happydance:


----------



## colta

Well good morning all! 

Temp went up this morning by 0.01 of a degree :shrug:, I'll take it! LOL... I not sure I've ever had temps this high when AF is due tomorrow? Who knows, lol. 

Woke up early again this morning... except this time it was 6 instead of 5:30, so I'm moving up in the world. Man o man though, everytime I turn around I have to go to the washroom... I don't know if it's the exercise or something entirely awesome... I guess we'll see. 
So far I have no feelings of AF, or of any spotting I usually get before she comes... but the day is young, so I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## colta

Oh.... I almost forgot! I'm down another couple pounds!! :happydance: :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Oh.... I almost forgot! I'm down another couple pounds!! :happydance: :haha: :thumbup:

Congrats colta!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so against better my better judgement I tested this morning and omg... I think it might actually be +!!!:bfp:

The line is really light, and I am either 9dpo or 10dpo, so I will retest in the morning and see if it gets darker. I woke DH up from a dead sleep to look at the test and he didn't see the second line, but he looked at if for like half a second! Men!

I don't know how I will make it through the day! It is either the start of a BFP or the worst evap in the world!


----------



## colta

congrats Twinkie!! I really really hope this is it for you! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## colta

And now that I've mentioned not feeling like AF is on her way, some mild cramps have started up... :dohh:.... so much for that.


----------



## moter98

Oh that's great news Twinkie! Can you post the pic? I wanna see!!


----------



## moter98

Colta- you are not out yet!
Good job with your workouts. You are a calorie burning machine. Those lb's are melting
Off!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, here is the pic, but you can't really see the line too well because it is sooooo faint. Might just be an evap!


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, here is the pic, but you can't really see the line too well because it is sooooo faint. Might just be an evap!
> View attachment 328830

I see it. Kinda looks pink to me. Fx for you!


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, here is the pic, but you can't really see the line too well because it is sooooo faint. Might just be an evap!
> View attachment 328830
> 
> 
> I see it. Kinda looks pink to me. Fx for you!Click to expand...

Well if you can see it in that pic, then there is hope, 'cause it is much easier to see in real life!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, so against better my better judgement I tested this morning and omg... I think it might actually be +!!!:bfp:
> 
> The line is really light, and I am either 9dpo or 10dpo, so I will retest in the morning and see if it gets darker. I woke DH up from a dead sleep to look at the test and he didn't see the second line, but he looked at if for like half a second! Men!
> 
> I don't know how I will make it through the day! It is either the start of a BFP or the worst evap in the world!

I really hope this is it for you :thumbup:


----------



## television

I tested dont know y nothing there i dont think again its my month but then i dont really know when i o so i not 100% sure how many dpo i am, not having any symptoms so :shrug: we will see


----------



## moter98

I'm on my phone so I can't make it big enough to see it, but frer evap would be pretty rare. The new ones are known to give a white evap which would show up right away, then disappear. They are also known to give a very deep indent line if you break open the test. This doesn't sound like either so it must be your bfp! I guess you had IB!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope it is! My temp was up this morning, but probably because I woke up like a zillion times last night! The line is just so light right now, I think it is a BFP, but I will not be 100% convinced until I see it get darker. Then I have to decide when to call and get a blood test... I kind of want to wait a few days to make sure the number is fairly high (I would hate to go and them tell me it is like 15, LOL, then I would just worry)


----------



## moter98

Television, me too. BFN this morning. Can't help but feel like I'm out.


----------



## Twinkie210

It is still early! You still have time for that BFP!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I hope it is! My temp was up this morning, but probably because I woke up like a zillion times last night! The line is just so light right now, I think it is a BFP, but I will not be 100% convinced until I see it get darker. Then I have to decide when to call and get a blood test... I kind of want to wait a few days to make sure the number is fairly high (I would hate to go and them tell me it is like 15, LOL, then I would just worry)

The line is expected to be very faint this early on. The waiting till tomorrow is gonna be tough, but tomorrow will come! So excited for you. You've been waiting for this for a long time girl!!


----------



## mailcmm

Omg I slip into a sleep deprived coma and miss everything. Twinkie I totally see the line. It is light though. But frer aren't known for evaps. Girl I think this is it for you. Your bfp. Omg so exciting. I hope this is your sticky bean.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> It is still early! You still have time for that BFP!

I know that. Just been feeling down these past couple of days. Had this stupid dream of a bfp and in real life keep getting bfn's.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is! My temp was up this morning, but probably because I woke up like a zillion times last night! The line is just so light right now, I think it is a BFP, but I will not be 100% convinced until I see it get darker. Then I have to decide when to call and get a blood test... I kind of want to wait a few days to make sure the number is fairly high (I would hate to go and them tell me it is like 15, LOL, then I would just worry)
> 
> The line is expected to be very faint this early on. The waiting till tomorrow is gonna be tough, but tomorrow will come! So excited for you. You've been waiting for this for a long time girl!!Click to expand...

Thanks! I don't know if I should be excited yet! I think I my mind is making up imaginary symptoms to go with this possible BFP... I am going to be so sad if it is an evap! I am convincing myself it is real LOL.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is! My temp was up this morning, but probably because I woke up like a zillion times last night! The line is just so light right now, I think it is a BFP, but I will not be 100% convinced until I see it get darker. Then I have to decide when to call and get a blood test... I kind of want to wait a few days to make sure the number is fairly high (I would hate to go and them tell me it is like 15, LOL, then I would just worry)
> 
> The line is expected to be very faint this early on. The waiting till tomorrow is gonna be tough, but tomorrow will come! So excited for you. You've been waiting for this for a long time girl!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I don't know if I should be excited yet! I think I my mind is making up imaginary symptoms to go with this possible BFP... I am going to be so sad if it is an evap! I am convincing myself it is real LOL.Click to expand...

You've had a huge temp rise today! That's a good sign.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh don't go by that temp! I don't think I ever got 3 hrs of sleep together last night! I shouldn't have put it in FF, but I didn't want to leave it blank. We'll see what my temp is like tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

Well, if you've got a bfp tomorrow it won't really matter what your temp is!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Television, me too. BFN this morning. Can't help but feel like I'm out.

fingers crossed for us dont know what im doing wrong :cry:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Television, me too. BFN this morning. Can't help but feel like I'm out.
> 
> fingers crossed for us dont know what im doing wrong :cry:Click to expand...

You aren't doing anything wrong. You only have a 25% chance if catching that egg every month even if all the stars align. Less if you're over 30. GL!


----------



## mailcmm

Television and Moter... Still early girls give it another day or so. 

Twinkie.... Can't wait for tomorrow. I want to see a darker line. Has the spotting stopped completely? 

As for me..... 2 days in the car and 5 hours in the bleachers have ruined my back. Lol but ds did great. He got 8th in vault and 6th on high bar. The competition down there was unbelievable. But for his second competition ever I think he did great. Next we will be in panama city. He should kick ass there. The big south Florida gyms won't be there. I am hoping next year we will do better in Orlando. Overall the gym did well. The older boys kicked ass so we shall see. I am trying not to pressure him about it but this is very, very, very expensive and if he isn't excelling at it we need to rethink the choice. But for now he is doing really well and I won't have to make that decision until next year. And so I don't sound like the mean mom. He been to 2 meets and I have shelled out $3000 so far. Gonna cost somewhere around $5000 for him to compete in 6 meets. That doesn't include the $2000 for lessons yearly. And the higher he goes the more expensive it gets. Starting in dec my lesson fees go up to $2400. My point it's not little league. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Ok just finished reading all the way back... 

Berdc... I wish I could clean house. Just so scared. I was fall cleaning when I had my mc. Had just finished the kids rooms on a 3 day cleaning spree. Now I only do light work. I am a chicken. Hope you feel better. I still get nauseous on and off. congrats on 11 weeks. How much longer to your scan?

Colta... I hope af doesn't get you. I had such high hopes.

Twinkie.... Glad date night went well. And still smiling at your faint line. Let's all go back to bed and get to tomorrow. 

Menb... How are you doing girl?

Now I think I have hit everyone.


----------



## BERDC99

Nine more days till my scan.


----------



## Twinkie210

Yes, spotting is gone. I felt really strange last night, kind of a combination of sick, weak, tired, dizzy, but not really any of those (hard to explain). Maybe foggy is the best way to explain it. Because I didn't feel right I decided wth, might as well test. Now I feel like I am in limbo! I feel about the same this morning and I have a crazy backache that feels like it is in my kidney's... hopefully I am not getting a UTI.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Nine more days till my scan.

Wow time is flying by! Probably not for you though! LOL


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> Yes, spotting is gone. I felt really strange last night, kind of a combination of sick, weak, tired, dizzy, but not really any of those (hard to explain). Maybe foggy is the best way to explain it. Because I didn't feel right I decided wth, might as well test. Now I feel like I am in limbo! I feel about the same this morning and I have a crazy backache that feels like it is in my kidney's... hopefully I am not getting a UTI.

I felt the exact same way last night, this weird 'ugh' feeling mixed in with random dizzy spells... it sucked. 

Oh, and as for the cramping... it's gone. I think I just overworked my abdominal muscles yesterday... I started adding some basic strength training, so that's probably what did it. Either way there is still no sign of the witch. I checked my cp this morning and so far it's been so high that I can barely reach it and it's starting to feel quite soft... so who knows? Either way I don't feel like AF is going to be here anytime soon. 
This time last month I had noticed some spotting... but so far nothing. :shrug:


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, spotting is gone. I felt really strange last night, kind of a combination of sick, weak, tired, dizzy, but not really any of those (hard to explain). Maybe foggy is the best way to explain it. Because I didn't feel right I decided wth, might as well test. Now I feel like I am in limbo! I feel about the same this morning and I have a crazy backache that feels like it is in my kidney's... hopefully I am not getting a UTI.
> 
> I felt the exact same way last night, this weird 'ugh' feeling mixed in with random dizzy spells... it sucked.
> 
> Oh, and as for the cramping... it's gone. I think I just overworked my abdominal muscles yesterday... I started adding some basic strength training, so that's probably what did it. Either way there is still no sign of the witch. I checked my cp this morning and so far it's been so high that I can barely reach it and it's starting to feel quite soft... so who knows? Either way I don't feel like AF is going to be here anytime soon.
> This time last month I had noticed some spotting... but so far nothing. :shrug:Click to expand...

Well since there are no signs of AF that is good! I am going to hold out hope for you!


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, spotting is gone. I felt really strange last night, kind of a combination of sick, weak, tired, dizzy, but not really any of those (hard to explain). Maybe foggy is the best way to explain it. Because I didn't feel right I decided wth, might as well test. Now I feel like I am in limbo! I feel about the same this morning and I have a crazy backache that feels like it is in my kidney's... hopefully I am not getting a UTI.
> 
> I felt the exact same way last night, this weird 'ugh' feeling mixed in with random dizzy spells... it sucked.
> 
> Oh, and as for the cramping... it's gone. I think I just overworked my abdominal muscles yesterday... I started adding some basic strength training, so that's probably what did it. Either way there is still no sign of the witch. I checked my cp this morning and so far it's been so high that I can barely reach it and it's starting to feel quite soft... so who knows? Either way I don't feel like AF is going to be here anytime soon.
> This time last month I had noticed some spotting... but so far nothing. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well since there are no signs of AF that is good! I am going to hold out hope for you!Click to expand...

Haha, sounds good Twinkie! Honestly I don't know what to make of this cycle... it's the most interesting one I've ever had. 
I will admit though, I'm going to some mad if this cycle doesn't end in a BFP... what with my chart/temps and all the symptoms I've started to develop.


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, spotting is gone. I felt really strange last night, kind of a combination of sick, weak, tired, dizzy, but not really any of those (hard to explain). Maybe foggy is the best way to explain it. Because I didn't feel right I decided wth, might as well test. Now I feel like I am in limbo! I feel about the same this morning and I have a crazy backache that feels like it is in my kidney's... hopefully I am not getting a UTI.
> 
> I felt the exact same way last night, this weird 'ugh' feeling mixed in with random dizzy spells... it sucked.
> 
> Oh, and as for the cramping... it's gone. I think I just overworked my abdominal muscles yesterday... I started adding some basic strength training, so that's probably what did it. Either way there is still no sign of the witch. I checked my cp this morning and so far it's been so high that I can barely reach it and it's starting to feel quite soft... so who knows? Either way I don't feel like AF is going to be here anytime soon.
> This time last month I had noticed some spotting... but so far nothing. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well since there are no signs of AF that is good! I am going to hold out hope for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, sounds good Twinkie! Honestly I don't know what to make of this cycle... it's the most interesting one I've ever had.
> I will admit though, I'm going to some mad if this cycle doesn't end in a BFP... what with my chart/temps and all the symptoms I've started to develop.Click to expand...

Looking at your chart you may not be 13 dpo. Your rise was so gradual, you could have O'd the day after th + OPK... just a thought! FF put my O day the day of my + OPK too, but I am not so sure I didn't O the day after...


----------



## mailcmm

Day not going fast enough. Want to see bfps!


----------



## colta

Well... I caved and went and bought a dollar store cheapie hpt.... and it was ..




NEGATIVE​


Not all that surprised... Kinda disappointed, but I wasn't expecting much from this cycle anyway.


----------



## moter98

Colta, :(. Those bfn's just plain suck. I feel your pain. But, you aren't out yet!


----------



## Twinkie210

:growlmad: BFNs suck. I think the tests should give some sort of encouraging message when they are negative, like "Keep Trying" or "Next month will be better!" I hate staring at blank tests!


----------



## moter98

I agree Twinkie


----------



## BERDC99

This day sucks!! I am the only one here in adminstration all week and I have been so busy. I guess on the plus side it will make my week go by fast until my next u/s.


----------



## mailcmm

That sucks colta. Wanted to tell y'all I found a test that tells you what your hcg is. When I am home I will post a link. They are pricey though.


----------



## colta

Well... me and DH have decided to take a small break next month if this isn't our month. No temping, no charting, no opk's... just relaxing, letting what happens happen.
We had a big long discussion about it and it's only for the next cycle... I made a decision about not going to the Dominican if I'm pregnant. I'm not comfortable going there so early in a pregnancy (plus, who wants to be in high temps and nauseous?) and he really wants me to go, so yeah. That's what we're going to do.
It may not be the best plan in the whole world... we're still going to try of course, but be more NTNP for one cycle.


----------



## Twinkie210

Tested again this evening and the line is wayyy darker. I am going to see if I can get a good pic.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Tested again this evening and the line is wayyy darker. I am going to see if I can get a good pic.

Picture! Picture!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, this doesn't do it justice, but you can at least see the line in this one!


----------



## moter98

Congratulations! It's getting darker. :)


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL, this doesn't do it justice, but you can at least see the line in this one!
> View attachment 329264

I see it....congrats!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks! DH wants me to go get a blood test, but I still got a "Not Pregnant" on the digi today, so I am not sure if I should go in this early or not... The second FRER was clearly +, but I just feel weird going in and getting a blood test and having a level of like 20.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Thanks! DH wants me to go get a blood test, but I still got a "Not Pregnant" on the digi today, so I am not sure if I should go in this early or not... The second FRER was clearly +, but I just feel weird going in and getting a blood test and having a level of like 20.

You have to start somewhere.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg omg I am so happy for you. Congrats mommy! You can make the appt to get blood work for friday. By then it should be great. Oh twinkie I am so so happy for you. I know I already said that. Lol awesome line. I bet by tomorrow or we'd you will get a positive digi.


----------



## menb

Congrats, Twinkie! I'm trusting those with better eye balls than me! Wahoo! I'm on my iPad, so still hard to see, but EVERYONE else can see it, so THIS IS IT!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## menb

Ahhh! I just figured out how to actually click the pic and blow it up! TOTALLY a line!! Wa-freakin-hoo!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

Here's that test girls.

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html

Like I said its pricey but it may be worth it in the beginning.


----------



## mailcmm

Almost forgot.... Twinkie I won't change your status until you tell me too. Just let me know when you are ready.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks girls!

mail- I'll probably wait until I get my blood test results back before I have you change it. AF isn't even officially late yet!

I'll probably take the digi Wednesday or Thursday. I don't want to waste another $9! I want to see that work "Pregnant" LOL

colta- any sign of AF?

moter/television- when are you testing next?


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> mail- I'll probably wait until I get my blood test results back before I have you change it. AF isn't even officially late yet!
> 
> I'll probably take the digi Wednesday or Thursday. I don't want to waste another $9! I want to see that work "Pregnant" LOL
> 
> colta- any sign of AF?
> 
> moter/television- when are you testing next?

Wow def see that line fingers crossed they will keep getting darker and u get your pregnant on the digi soon.
Ive tested but nothing dont think its my month but im not sure when i o because i didnt test i just tried lots so im still not out to af shows.
But you so deserve this how long have you been trying?


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> Wow def see that line fingers crossed they will keep getting darker and u get your pregnant on the digi soon.
> Ive tested but nothing dont think its my month but im not sure when i o because i didnt test i just tried lots so im still not out to af shows.
> But you so deserve this how long have you been trying?

It has been just shy of a year all together, but it has been almost 
6 months since my MC. I got pregnant in the 5th cycle TTC both times, so I guess we are just slow learners LOL.


----------



## colta

Good morning all! 

Twinkie - So much congratulations for you! :happydance: You deserve it momma! :thumbup:

AFM - The morning AF is due and so far there is zip/nada/no sign of her whatsoever. My temp dipped a little, but it's still way up there, it only came down 0.1 of a degree. I have had little bitty, almost not there, cramps off and on and my :holly: are so sore and swollen it's not even funny. 
I haven't had any spotting, checked my CP and it's way the heck up there and almost too soft to tell if it's open or not (which it isn't, closed tight)... which is different for me, usually it comes down and starts to open. Oh, and I still have to pee every hour. :dohh:

So suffice to say, no sign of AF. :haha:


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> Wow def see that line fingers crossed they will keep getting darker and u get your pregnant on the digi soon.
> Ive tested but nothing dont think its my month but im not sure when i o because i didnt test i just tried lots so im still not out to af shows.
> But you so deserve this how long have you been trying?
> 
> It has been just shy of a year all together, but it has been almost
> 6 months since my MC. I got pregnant in the 5th cycle TTC both times, so I guess we are just slow learners LOL.Click to expand...

Ive been trying for nearly a year now but had mmc in aug so hoping it will be my turn soon. GL when are you testing again?


----------



## moter98

I did test this morning. BFN. I'm really getting used to them by now. I do believe I'm out this month. Will try again next month!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> I did test this morning. BFN. I'm really getting used to them by now. I do believe I'm out this month. Will try again next month!

It's not over until AF finds you! LOL... I'm proof of that right now. Still waiting for the she beast.


----------



## mailcmm

Tv, Moter, and colta.... I am still hoping you all get you bfp. 

Colta have you tested today? 

Berdc and Menb.... How are y'all felling today?

Twinkie... I will wait until you say go. And again congrats. I didn't get my positive digi until 2 days after my very faint line. So you should be able to get a pos digi tomorrow I would think. 

As for me.... Feeling ok. Still crampy and tired. I have to put up pasture fencing today. Lol I drive the tractor to help out. Gonna be a long day. Oh I have a question. Do any of y'all remember how much discharge you had during your past pregnancies? I have been having some and it worried me. Of course everything worries me though lol.


----------



## mailcmm

Were are about to hit 2000 posts.


Wait this is 2000!!!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Tv, Moter, and colta.... I am still hoping you all get you bfp.
> 
> Colta have you tested today?
> 
> Berdc and Menb.... How are y'all felling today?
> 
> Twinkie... I will wait until you say go. And again congrats. I didn't get my positive digi until 2 days after my very faint line. So you should be able to get a pos digi tomorrow I would think.
> 
> As for me.... Feeling ok. Still crampy and tired. I have to put up pasture fencing today. Lol I drive the tractor to help out. Gonna be a long day. Oh I have a question. Do any of y'all remember how much discharge you had during your past pregnancies? I have been having some and it worried me. Of course everything worries me though lol.

no worries mail. it's totally normal. i had to wear a thin liner throughout my whole pregnancy.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Were are about to hit 2000 posts.
> 
> 
> Wait this is 2000!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter. I thought it was ok. But best to ask around.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Here's that test girls.
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> Like I said its pricey but it may be worth it in the beginning.

wow, that's pretty cool mail!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Thanks Moter. I thought it was ok. But best to ask around.

better safe than sorry!


----------



## mailcmm

Well if your dr won't do hcg quants like mine didn't. Lol it's good to have.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Twinkie - So much congratulations for you! :happydance: You deserve it momma! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - The morning AF is due and so far there is zip/nada/no sign of her whatsoever. My temp dipped a little, but it's still way up there, it only came down 0.1 of a degree. I have had little bitty, almost not there, cramps off and on and my :holly: are so sore and swollen it's not even funny.
> I haven't had any spotting, checked my CP and it's way the heck up there and almost too soft to tell if it's open or not (which it isn't, closed tight)... which is different for me, usually it comes down and starts to open. Oh, and I still have to pee every hour. :dohh:
> 
> So suffice to say, no sign of AF. :haha:

hope AF stays away for 9 months!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> Wow def see that line fingers crossed they will keep getting darker and u get your pregnant on the digi soon.
> Ive tested but nothing dont think its my month but im not sure when i o because i didnt test i just tried lots so im still not out to af shows.
> But you so deserve this how long have you been trying?
> 
> It has been just shy of a year all together, but it has been almost
> 6 months since my MC. I got pregnant in the 5th cycle TTC both times, so I guess we are just slow learners LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been trying for nearly a year now but had mmc in aug so hoping it will be my turn soon. GL when are you testing again?Click to expand...

hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I did test this morning. BFN. I'm really getting used to them by now. I do believe I'm out this month. Will try again next month!
> 
> It's not over until AF finds you! LOL... I'm proof of that right now. Still waiting for the she beast.Click to expand...

i know. all those stark white tests are gettin to me.....and i have cramps. i feel like af will be coming. this always happens up to a week before af shows.


----------



## colta

I haven't tested today... got sick of looking at stark white BFN's. I'm not going to consider myself late until Thursday either... I'm allowing time in case I ovulated a day later then I thought. 
Either way, still no sign of the witch whatsoever. Random little twinges, sore bbs and fatigue are all I have going on right now. 

Question though... I read that if you get a late positive (and it's a light one), that means your risk for miscarriage is way high. Has anyone ever heard that... it's kinda making me scared to test just in case I get a BFP. I don't want to lose another. :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

I have heard that and I am guessing it either has to do with your progesterone levels dropping before your body realizes it is pregnant, or a pregnancy that isn't doubling like it should so the HCG doesn't go up fast enough. But I have heard of plenty of women having late BFPs and still having healthy pregnancies! If an egg can implant as late as 10 days, that would make sense why some women have to be late for them to get a BFP!


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> I have heard that and I am guessing it either has to do with your progesterone levels dropping before your body realizes it is pregnant, or a pregnancy that isn't doubling like it should so the HCG doesn't go up fast enough. But I have heard of plenty of women having late BFPs and still having healthy pregnancies! If an egg can implant as late as 10 days, that would make sense why some women have to be late for them to get a BFP!

Well... I hope that if I am pregnant, that things work out. I don't want to lose another, that would destroy me.


----------



## BERDC99

:wacko: Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## television

colta said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I have heard that and I am guessing it either has to do with your progesterone levels dropping before your body realizes it is pregnant, or a pregnancy that isn't doubling like it should so the HCG doesn't go up fast enough. But I have heard of plenty of women having late BFPs and still having healthy pregnancies! If an egg can implant as late as 10 days, that would make sense why some women have to be late for them to get a BFP!
> 
> Well... I hope that if I am pregnant, that things work out. I don't want to lose another, that would destroy me.Click to expand...

im hoping i o late and that its still to early to test but im not confident that its my my month:nope::cry:


----------



## mailcmm

Awe ladies.... Chins up. Still a couple of days left this cycle. No ones out yet. You all may just get a surprise. Fxd

Just got off the tractor for lunch. I feel sea sick. Lol too much jostling for my tastes. Glad to have my feet up for the moment.


----------



## Twinkie210

I just got a call from my OB/GYN office, they are upping my dose of Prometrium and I go in for blood work this afternoon. I have never been so excited and scared at the same time!


----------



## mailcmm

Great news Twinkie. Glad you are going into the dr.


----------



## mailcmm

So I have this ticker I want to use in. Y sig but it doesn't seem to be working. Testing it in the post.

https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My%20pregnancy/09/05/2012.pngMake a pregnancy ticker


----------



## mailcmm

Now to figure out why it doesn't work in sig. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Now to figure out why it doesn't work in sig. Lol

Is the size too large for the sig???


----------



## mailcmm

I tried the smaller one too. Just won't work. Sucks cause I really liked this one.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I tried the smaller one too. Just won't work. Sucks cause I really liked this one.

I liked that one too, but could never get it to work.


----------



## moter98

Ahhhhh!!!!!!! I think I'm gonna be pulling my hair out.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Ahhhhh!!!!!!! I think I'm gonna be pulling my hair out.

How are you doing Moter? Everything okay? :hugs:


Still not a single sign of AF... Tried to do some of my cardio workouts though and I just feel really off... like my body just doesn't want to work today. :shrug:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh!!!!!!! I think I'm gonna be pulling my hair out.
> 
> How are you doing Moter? Everything okay? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Still not a single sign of AF... Tried to do some of my cardio workouts though and I just feel really off... like my body just doesn't want to work today. :shrug:Click to expand...

Lol! Yeah. I'm getting my hair colored but she can't give me the color I want. Temporary meltdown.


----------



## mailcmm

I am usually blonde but my hair normally grows at least 1inch per month. Now that I am pregnant it is growing 1inch every 2-3 weeks. I am like a chia pet. My natural color is black so I went brunette so I don't have a lot of yucky roots. She did good but not the color I wanted either. hoping next time it is perfect. Good luck to you.


----------



## mailcmm

I feel icky today. Must be something in the air colta. Might be about nap thirty.


----------



## moter98

thanks mail. it turned out all right. not what i wanted, but i'm going with it.


----------



## BERDC99

You girls should have came to Ohio. I am working doing hair this weekend.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> You girls should have came to Ohio. I am working doing hair this weekend.

Wish I lived in Ohio!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol probably berdc. 

I am exhausted. So ready for bed.


----------



## moter98

well, i must have all your energy ladies. i am bouncing off the wall here!


----------



## colta

I'd probably have a lot more energy if I didn't have to run to the washroom every 30-45mins... It's getting old I tell ya. If I have to wee one more time I'm setting up a catheter for myself. :haha:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> I'd probably have a lot more energy if I didn't have to run to the washroom every 30-45mins... It's getting old I tell ya. If I have to wee one more time I'm setting up a catheter for myself. :haha:

have you taken an hpt? i cant remember and i'm too lazy to scroll back!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> I'd probably have a lot more energy if I didn't have to run to the washroom every 30-45mins... It's getting old I tell ya. If I have to wee one more time I'm setting up a catheter for myself. :haha:
> 
> have you taken an hpt? i cant remember and i'm too lazy to scroll back!Click to expand...

Haha! I feel ya on that one! It's only 7:45pm here and I'm ready for bed. 

I took one yesterday with afternoon wee (it was a dollar store cheapie) and got a negative. I'm going to wait and see if I make it till Friday and then I'll test again.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> I'd probably have a lot more energy if I didn't have to run to the washroom every 30-45mins... It's getting old I tell ya. If I have to wee one more time I'm setting up a catheter for myself. :haha:
> 
> have you taken an hpt? i cant remember and i'm too lazy to scroll back!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I feel ya on that one! It's only 7:45pm here and I'm ready for bed.
> 
> I took one yesterday with afternoon wee (it was a dollar store cheapie) and got a negative. I'm going to wait and see if I make it till Friday and then I'll test again.Click to expand...

ok, i see. well, sounds like you are having promising signs. GL!


----------



## mailcmm

That's a ridiculously long time to wait. And I for one will go insane before then. Lol get a 3 pack frer and take one tomorrow and one on Friday. Then you hav a spare for whatever. Lol


----------



## moter98

Berdc - I have a hair question for you. I love my new hair color, but can't afford to go in every 4 weeks to get a root touch up. Do hairstylists in general not like us to do root touch ups ourselves?


----------



## menb

Hey ladies!

Hope all is going well for everyone tonight!

Yay again, Twinkie!

Tv n Moter--we still have fingers n toes crossed!

Colta, I'm pretty confident in your symptoms! :thumbup: FX

Berdc n Mail, I think it's time for bed, right??! :wacko:

Gotta watch my prez first (better to be educated, than ignorant of what he actually says), then off to bed! :sleep:


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I am not a stylist but I am gonna go an a limb and guess that you won't achieve the same color. Unless she gave you the color/brand and don't use any foils. I get my hair done every 4 weeks and it's ridiculous. Berdc would love me. I am in the salon four 3-4 hours and my stylist can usually take 2 clients while i am there. Because my hair grows so fast I get my roots touched up plus a full foil a conditioning treatment and a haircut. After product and tip I am usually at $300. My parents pay for it because they (and just about the rest of the world) think I look better blonde and i am too cheap. Lol it's just a real process to get from black to blonde and completely bypass red. Lol this all being said I wouldn't know where to start and I have been having it done since the 5th grade.


----------



## television

tested this morning :bfn: i know i should wait till af shows but i know im out :cry: On a positive my Db and i have booked to go away for a long wkend without my ds so can maybe feel more relaxed about going and can have a few drinks in the out door hot tub:thumbup:


----------



## television

tested this morning :bfn: i know i should wait till af shows but i know im out :cry: On a positive my Db and i have booked to go away for a long wkend without my ds so can maybe feel more relaxed about going and can have a few drinks in the outdoor hot tub:thumbup:


----------



## colta

Television - :hugs: You're not out until the witch rears her ugly head. Ya never know. So far I've gotten bfn's right up until 13dpo and I'm still waiting for the witch. It's not over till it's over. 
Oh! and enjoy your weekend!

menb - I hope you're right!

Mail - I know it's a long time, but I dunno... I almost find it hard to believe that I could be. haha, it's such a weird place to be emotionally. No worries though, I will test on Friday. (I'm still expecting it to be negative though... weird huh?)... if I even make it that far. 

AFM - AF is still a no show, my temp went back up a bit this morning and I don't really feel like AF is going to be here anytime soon. I get little bitty cramps off and on every now and again... but that's it so far. But the day is still very young (6:43am here), so we'll see what happens. If she doesn't show up today I'm officially calling her late.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter... I am not a stylist but I am gonna go an a limb and guess that you won't achieve the same color. Unless she gave you the color/brand and don't use any foils. I get my hair done every 4 weeks and it's ridiculous. Berdc would love me. I am in the salon four 3-4 hours and my stylist can usually take 2 clients while i am there. Because my hair grows so fast I get my roots touched up plus a full foil a conditioning treatment and a haircut. After product and tip I am usually at $300. My parents pay for it because they (and just about the rest of the world) think I look better blonde and i am too cheap. Lol it's just a real process to get from black to blonde and completely bypass red. Lol this all being said I wouldn't know where to start and I have been having it done since the 5th grade.

I am a natural level 6. I dyed my own hair from age 12-30. And I dyed it blonde! I loved it. Since I've been paying to get my hair done this is the very first time I've liked what she did, even thought isn't what I asked for. I can't go in every four weeks as I would need to find and pay a babysitter and then pay the stylist. I'm gonna try to match it with level 9 and some toner. If I can't I'm gonna have it stripped once it's in better condition and dye it completely myself.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> tested this morning :bfn: i know i should wait till af shows but i know im out :cry: On a positive my Db and i have booked to go away for a long wkend without my ds so can maybe feel more relaxed about going and can have a few drinks in the out door hot tub:thumbup:

Same here. I also had a temp drop. Sucks.


----------



## mailcmm

Wow Moter.... You are a pro. I have a hard time blow drying my hair. Lol never been really great at being a girl. 

Well off to work. Glad I don't have a lot of clients right now. I don't have the energy to do more then 2.


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Morning girls!

Latest development is I had a bit of red spotting last night :( I was pretty freaked out and texted a lady I know that is an OB nurse and she calmed me down and said she thinks it is still IB. I am still kind of worried though. I wish my Dr. office would call with my test results, but I am guessing I won't get them until this afternoon...

So far no spotting this morning.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Good Morning girls!
> 
> Latest development is I had a bit of red spotting last night :( I was pretty freaked out and texted a lady I know that is an OB nurse and she calmed me down and said she thinks it is still IB. I am still kind of worried though. I wish my Dr. office would call with my test results, but I am guessing I won't get them until this afternoon...
> 
> So far no spotting this morning.

Praying for you Twinkie! Update with your numbers. Remember this little fact, 30% of pregnant women have spotting during pregnancy.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning girls!
> 
> Latest development is I had a bit of red spotting last night :( I was pretty freaked out and texted a lady I know that is an OB nurse and she calmed me down and said she thinks it is still IB. I am still kind of worried though. I wish my Dr. office would call with my test results, but I am guessing I won't get them until this afternoon...
> 
> So far no spotting this morning.
> 
> Praying for you Twinkie! Update with your numbers. Remember this little fact, 30% of pregnant women have spotting during pregnancy.Click to expand...

Thanks, I know the statistics, but you know after a MC you mind goes to the worst. Good news is a still feel kind of yucky, could just be my prescription though, since my Dr. doubled my dose yesterday.

Also weird is I have started losing weight again. I have lost a lb the past 2 days and have been eating the same as I always do (actually more, because I am eating breakfast too). My body does some weird things when influenced by hormones.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning girls!
> 
> Latest development is I had a bit of red spotting last night :( I was pretty freaked out and texted a lady I know that is an OB nurse and she calmed me down and said she thinks it is still IB. I am still kind of worried though. I wish my Dr. office would call with my test results, but I am guessing I won't get them until this afternoon...
> 
> So far no spotting this morning.
> 
> Praying for you Twinkie! Update with your numbers. Remember this little fact, 30% of pregnant women have spotting during pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I know the statistics, but you know after a MC you mind goes to the worst. Good news is a still feel kind of yucky, could just be my prescription though, since my Dr. doubled my dose yesterday.
> 
> Also weird is I have started losing weight again. I have lost a lb the past 2 days and have been eating the same as I always do (actually more, because I am eating breakfast too). My body does some weird things when influenced by hormones.Click to expand...

Could just be water weight. Do you find yourself having to go a lot?


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Could just be water weight. Do you find yourself having to go a lot?

That is an understatement! I probably peed about 15 times yesterday! And have already went 3 times this morning! Hopefully it is water weight! This is not the time I want to see the scale go down! I lost a ton of weight before I MC'd which was the most alarming symptom, even though people kept telling me it was fine and actually a good thing since it was less weight I would have to lose after I delivered.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Could just be water weight. Do you find yourself having to go a lot?
> 
> That is an understatement! I probably peed about 15 times yesterday! And have already went 3 times this morning! Hopefully it is water weight! This is not the time I want to see the scale go down! I lost a ton of weight before I MC'd which was the most alarming symptom, even though people kept telling me it was fine and actually a good thing since it was less weight I would have to lose after I delivered.Click to expand...

That could be it! I suppose all you can do is watch and wait and see what happens. FX!!!!


----------



## colta

Half way through the day and still going strong on the no AF front! Thought she might rear her ugly head this morning but NOPE!!


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Half way through the day and still going strong on the no AF front! Thought she might rear her ugly head this morning but NOPE!!

That is a good sign then!


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Half way through the day and still going strong on the no AF front! Thought she might rear her ugly head this morning but NOPE!!
> 
> That is a good sign then!Click to expand...

I hope so! Wouldn't be a hoot with all the symptoms I've had and my chart... to have this all be because I started exercising or something equally silly? :haha:


----------



## moter98

Looks promising colta. Your temps are nice and high


----------



## BERDC99

After about two weeks of my boobs not being sore I now feel like :holly:. They hurt so bad to touch them. I am also feeling very :sick: but I think that is from all the stress I am under here at work. This is just to much for one gal to try and g done by herself. I am just doing what I can get done in a days time.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> After about two weeks of my boobs not being sore I now feel like :holly:. They hurt so bad to touch them. I am also feeling very :sick: but I think that is from all the stress I am under here at work. This is just to much for one gal to try and g done by herself. I am just doing what I can get done in a days time.

Is there any way you can get help from coworkers?


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> After about two weeks of my boobs not being sore I now feel like :holly:. They hurt so bad to touch them. I am also feeling very :sick: but I think that is from all the stress I am under here at work. This is just to much for one gal to try and g done by herself. I am just doing what I can get done in a days time.
> 
> Is there any way you can get help from coworkers?Click to expand...

I am the only person here in administration this week. The other two girl are in Savannah training for our computer conversion coming up in April. If I can just make it two more day I will be good. But then there is one week next month they will be gone, and two weeks in March. I just want it to be over.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> After about two weeks of my boobs not being sore I now feel like :holly:. They hurt so bad to touch them. I am also feeling very :sick: but I think that is from all the stress I am under here at work. This is just to much for one gal to try and g done by herself. I am just doing what I can get done in a days time.
> 
> Is there any way you can get help from coworkers?Click to expand...
> 
> I am the only person here in administration this week. The other two girl are in Savannah training for our computer conversion coming up in April. If I can just make it two more day I will be good. But then there is one week next month they will be gone, and two weeks in March. I just want it to be over.Click to expand...

You will make it through this!


----------



## colta

Well... looks like AF might be on her way. I had a little bit of pink spotting tonight. I guess I must have just ovulated a little later then I thought. 

Ah well... there is always next time. :cry: I'm much more hurt and upset then I thought I would be, probably because I thought I might actually have a chance this cycle... but I guess not. This sucks. :nope:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well... looks like AF might be on her way. I had a little bit of pink spotting tonight. I guess I must have just ovulated a little later then I thought.
> 
> Ah well... there is always next time. :cry: I'm much more hurt and upset then I thought I would be, probably because I thought I might actually have a chance this cycle... but I guess not. This sucks. :nope:

:( i'm sorry colta! here's to next cycle.


----------



## menb

colta said:


> Well... looks like AF might be on her way. I had a little bit of pink spotting tonight. I guess I must have just ovulated a little later then I thought.
> 
> Ah well... there is always next time. :cry: I'm much more hurt and upset then I thought I would be, probably because I thought I might actually have a chance this cycle... but I guess not. This sucks. :nope:

How are you feeling, though? AF crampy or still twingy? Still hoping for the best. Any news?


----------



## mailcmm

Any news twinkie? I didn't see any test results. Did I miss them?

Colta... I am sorry about the spotting. Could it be ib?


----------



## menb

How's it going, Twinkie? Thinking about ya!

Berdc--you can do it! 2 more days. You'll have a better energy level te next time they're gone. It's this 1st trimester fatigue getting you now. But, you're almost outta there!!!

Mail, it was a tired and exhausting day for me today too. I tried so hard to teach from my rolly chair, but adding and subtracting fractions with unlike denominators just wouldn't allow it. :dohh: 

Finally made it home 30 minutes ago (had a parent come to school SUPER late to pick up her kids--5:00pm!) 

Gonna eat some sup and head to bed...pooped!:sleep:


----------



## colta

menb said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... looks like AF might be on her way. I had a little bit of pink spotting tonight. I guess I must have just ovulated a little later then I thought.
> 
> Ah well... there is always next time. :cry: I'm much more hurt and upset then I thought I would be, probably because I thought I might actually have a chance this cycle... but I guess not. This sucks. :nope:
> 
> How are you feeling, though? AF crampy or still twingy? Still hoping for the best. Any news?Click to expand...

It was just one little spot of pink blood. I haven't really been crampy, still have some twinges here and there, but nothing crazy. Right before I noticed the spotting I had some crazy cramps... So I dunno. All the same, I'm not holding on to much hope with this one, pretty sure AF is coming,


----------



## mailcmm

I don't know colta. I think you may have it. Maybe you od later and that's why the test was neg. I still have hope for you. I think things look good.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... Hang in there girl. Sucks that you have to work so hard. Hw are you otherwise. 

Moter... How are you doing? Symptoms or signs or tests?


----------



## moter98

Just waitin on AF. Same pre AF symptoms as every month.


----------



## mailcmm

I am sorry moter.

And no word from Twinkie? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... When is your next scan? Been wondering how those babies are doing.


----------



## colta

On the plus side though... I'm down another 3.6 pounds... So far I've lost 18.6 pounds in 2.5 weeks!


----------



## television

Another bfn this am def know im out, i cant see how i could still be in with a chance roll on next cycle


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry guys, the nurse didn't call yesterday, so I am calling when the office opens this morning. I didn't sleep well the night before, so I went to bed really early last night (6 LOL) so now I am wide awake. Oh and I have had to pee about every 2 hrs over night, so that doesn't help with getting sleep!

I did another test yesterday, I'll try to post a pic later, the lines are definately getting darker though!


----------



## threebirds

Ah wow twinkle, thats great news. Xxx


----------



## colta

Well... still no AF in sight. Temp went down a smidge, but again it was only about 0.07 of a degree.... so it's still quite high.
I haven't had any more spotting since that single one spot of pink (even after a pretty crazy workout), and while I thought my cervix was opening up last night... it's seeming very closed/softish/and high up... so I dunno. :shrug:

Honestly the whole thing is getting frustrating... I'd like my body to stop feeling like AF is going to come if I'm pregnant, either that or just have AF come... I can't WAIT till tomorrow to test... if this witch doesn't show up before that.


----------



## television

colta said:


> Well... still no AF in sight. Temp went down a smidge, but again it was only about 0.07 of a degree.... so it's still quite high.
> I haven't had any more spotting since that single one spot of pink (even after a pretty crazy workout), and while I thought my cervix was opening up last night... it's seeming very closed/softish/and high up... so I dunno. :shrug:
> 
> Honestly the whole thing is getting frustrating... I'd like my body to stop feeling like AF is going to come if I'm pregnant, either that or just have AF come... I can't WAIT till tomorrow to test... if this witch doesn't show up before that.

Are you usually to the day or can you be late sometimes? my cervix is high and closed what does this mean??


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- if you temp stays up and no AF maybe call your Dr. I read somewhere that a cysts can cause your temp to stay up and no AF, if you keep getting negative tests.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, here is the pic of the test I took yesterday and both Tuesday night and Wednesday's tests together... I think I am going to stop taking FRERs, but I still have the digital test that I haven't used... I kind of want to use it just to see the word "pregnant"


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie-your lines look good.

Colta-there is still hope. Your not out till the witch shows.

Mail-are you done with the fence?

Menb-how are you doing? When is your next scan?

AFM-I go to the doctor next Wednesday for my 12 week appointment and scan. My hd is so excited that is all me talks about. Myself I am scared to death. Guess I have read and know to much of what can happen. I am know just counting down the days. When we go in for the ultrasound I plan just to watch my dh face to see what expression is on his face before I look up at the screen.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... I hope all is fine. My appointment is on wed too. At 815. Mine is just a regular check up though. We will hear the hb. I will be nine wks then. As for the fences... They will never be done. Lol and yesterday my dad gave me a horse. Lol I don't have room for the 2 and 1/2 we have. Barn should be done by the end of next week. She's a pretty horse though. She's a 2 yr old polish Arabian. She's dapple grey with black mane and tail. Gonna change her name as the previous owner dubbed her exotica. Lol too porn for my tastes. I am thinking Lamborghini because she reminds me of a really fast expensive convertible with her hair being a different color. I need to break her though. Ah the joys of farm ownership. Dad is gonna hire a crew to finish the fences. Yay. Maybe by the end on next month they wil be finished and we can start planting pastures. Also our boar is sick. Dealt with that till 10 when I fell over into bed from exhaustion.i am always busy.


----------



## mailcmm

Television.... I hate that you are down. So sorry you got another bfn. When is af due? Maybe it's just still too early


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Television.... I hate that you are down. So sorry you got another bfn. When is af due? Maybe it's just still too early

Af due in 2 days so will wait for the arrival of that never mind my time will come:thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

I just got my test results back. At 11 dpo (maybe only 10) my hcg was 30 and my progesterone was 31.4. I think these numbers sound pretty good. I go for repeat tests this afternoon, but I probably won't get thosee results back until Monday. (My Dr. does surgeries on Fridays, so won't be in the office to review the lab work).


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I just got my test results back. At 11 dpo (maybe only 10) my hcg was 30 and my progesterone was 31.4. I think these numbers sound pretty good. I go for repeat tests this afternoon, but I probably won't get thosee results back until Monday. (My Dr. does surgeries on Fridays, so won't be in the office to review the lab work).

Sounds like good numbers Twinkie!!!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Sounds good Twinkie. Fxd for you. Gonna be a long weekend


----------



## colta

Those are fantastic numbers Twinkie! Can't wait to see them double!

Well... the witch is still holding off. I've had some cramps off and on, but nothing to write home about. No more spotting since that one little spot I had originally... so I don't know what's going on.

I plan on testing tomorrow morning... :happydance:... FINALLY! But if it's negative I'll be calling my doc and asking for a check up to see if maybe it is a cyst. 
I'm usually always regular... I had one crazy cycle after my hcg hit zero following my ectopic, and that one was a 35 day cycle where I think I ovulated late. This one seems pretty bang on and usually I don't go past 28 days, much less 14dpo... so I'm not sure whats going on this time. I guess we'll see tomorrow. Fingers crossed for me ladies... if the witch doesn't show before then I'll have a test result tomorrow morning.


----------



## moter98

GL Colta


----------



## mailcmm

Gl luck colta. Fxd for you


----------



## mailcmm

I am super crampy tonight. Hope it's nothing. I guess this is when I would normally get af and hope its just phantom cramps. Just want to go to bed.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I am super crampy tonight. Hope it's nothing. I guess this is when I would normally get af and hope its just phantom cramps. Just want to go to bed.

Try to relax! Your uterus is growing and bound to cause some cramps now and then.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I am super crampy tonight. Hope it's nothing. I guess this is when I would normally get af and hope its just phantom cramps. Just want to go to bed.

I am sure it is normal cramping. I was freaking out the other night when I had a little bit of spotting and texted a lady I know who is an OB nurse, so told me to calm down and that because the Uterus is very vascular, that spotting and cramping during the first trimester is completely normal. Even though I knew that hearing it from a nurse definately made me feel better. I am sure your just making some room for your little bean to grow!


----------



## moter98

Cycle 9
CD1


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Cycle 9
> CD1

:(


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I have promised myself this is the last FRER I am taking LOL... this was yesterday afternoon, 13dpo.


----------



## moter98

Lookin good Twinkie. Line is darker!


----------



## colta

I'm pregnant!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!

OMG!!!! That is awesome news! Oooo I just got goosebumps reading this. I knew that temps that high that long had to be for something.


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Twinkie210

We need details!!!!!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!

congrats!


----------



## television

colta said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!

wow congrats!!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Cycle 9
> CD1

Think im right behind u had some spotting :cry: looks like just us to do it now come we can do it this cycle :hugs:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 9
> CD1
> 
> Think im right behind u had some spotting :cry: looks like just us to do it now come we can do it this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

tbh, my hope has been wavering. nine months and no pregnancy. it's not lookin good.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 9
> CD1
> 
> Think im right behind u had some spotting :cry: looks like just us to do it now come we can do it this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

stupid AF. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 9
> CD1
> 
> Think im right behind u had some spotting :cry: looks like just us to do it now come we can do it this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tbh, my hope has been wavering. nine months and no pregnancy. it's not lookin good.Click to expand...

:hugs: If you are concerned can you call your Dr? Maybe they could run some tests. I know how hard it is hang in there!


----------



## BERDC99

Big Congrats Colta!!!! Are you going to call your doctor today?


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 9
> CD1
> 
> Think im right behind u had some spotting :cry: looks like just us to do it now come we can do it this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tbh, my hope has been wavering. nine months and no pregnancy. it's not lookin good.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: If you are concerned can you call your Dr? Maybe they could run some tests. I know how hard it is hang in there!Click to expand...

i have decided to wait on that yet. my chart is looking normal. we have to pay 100% until we reach $9000, so it will be very costly for us to get tested. bloodwork shouldn't be too much, but internal scan will set us back. gonna have to save up for a bit to pay for it.dh business is slower in winter so i don't want to put the pressure of paying these bills on him right now. come spring things will pick up for him, so the plan is to go then.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 9
> CD1
> 
> Think im right behind u had some spotting :cry: looks like just us to do it now come we can do it this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tbh, my hope has been wavering. nine months and no pregnancy. it's not lookin good.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: If you are concerned can you call your Dr? Maybe they could run some tests. I know how hard it is hang in there!Click to expand...
> 
> i have decided to wait on that yet. my chart is looking normal. we have to pay 100% until we reach $9000, so it will be very costly for us to get tested. bloodwork shouldn't be too much, but internal scan will set us back. gonna have to save up for a bit to pay for it.dh business is slower in winter so i don't want to put the pressure of paying these bills on him right now. come spring things will pick up for him, so the plan is to go then.Click to expand...

Well for what it is worth the only thing we did different this cycle was we had sex less often. DH kept telling me that we were doing it too much and I wouldn't believe him. We only dtd the day before and the day of O this cycle. I am not sure if that is what did it for us or not, but it is the only thing that was different!


----------



## colta

Big hugs motor! You'll get yours... I know you will. :hugs:

So... details... hahaha!! 
Me and DH decided to go out for breakfast at Cora's (all day breakfast restaurant)... we had just bought a FRER and DH convinced me to just go and take it while we were in the restaurant. 
I went to the washroom and did so... feeling like an absolute moron. :haha: and at first I didn't see anything, no control... no test line, nothing. But then the control showed up and I didn't see any line, so I just shrugged my shoulders, but it down and did up my pants... etc. 

When I looked back at it... I had a very clear, pink line!!! I immediately sat back down and burst into tears I was in so much shock and awe. 

I ran back out to DH, sat down and just exploded! :haha: He was so happy! We were so full of nervous energy we weren't able to eat!! :dohh: Man o man... I can't believe it actually happened!

We are so happy and shocked and just out of our minds! :happydance: I'm going to take another test soon just to 'double check' :winkwink: and then I'll call my doc. 

I feel great, no spotting, no real cramping (just minor twinges), sore boobs... food aversions... etc, this is such a good day!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awwww congrats again!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 9
> CD1
> 
> Think im right behind u had some spotting :cry: looks like just us to do it now come we can do it this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tbh, my hope has been wavering. nine months and no pregnancy. it's not lookin good.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: If you are concerned can you call your Dr? Maybe they could run some tests. I know how hard it is hang in there!Click to expand...
> 
> i have decided to wait on that yet. my chart is looking normal. we have to pay 100% until we reach $9000, so it will be very costly for us to get tested. bloodwork shouldn't be too much, but internal scan will set us back. gonna have to save up for a bit to pay for it.dh business is slower in winter so i don't want to put the pressure of paying these bills on him right now. come spring things will pick up for him, so the plan is to go then.Click to expand...
> 
> Well for what it is worth the only thing we did different this cycle was we had sex less often. DH kept telling me that we were doing it too much and I wouldn't believe him. We only dtd the day before and the day of O this cycle. I am not sure if that is what did it for us or not, but it is the only thing that was different!Click to expand...

i did try that too. dh was NOT happy about it. i will try to do that again this cycle. i do have a tilted uterus. didn't prevent me from having ds, but i've read that you should lay on your belly instead of back for this cause it can all pool behind the cervix. maybe i've been inadvertently killing off all the :spermy:
:shrug:


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 9
> CD1
> 
> Think im right behind u had some spotting :cry: looks like just us to do it now come we can do it this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tbh, my hope has been wavering. nine months and no pregnancy. it's not lookin good.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: If you are concerned can you call your Dr? Maybe they could run some tests. I know how hard it is hang in there!Click to expand...
> 
> i have decided to wait on that yet. my chart is looking normal. we have to pay 100% until we reach $9000, so it will be very costly for us to get tested. bloodwork shouldn't be too much, but internal scan will set us back. gonna have to save up for a bit to pay for it.dh business is slower in winter so i don't want to put the pressure of paying these bills on him right now. come spring things will pick up for him, so the plan is to go then.Click to expand...
> 
> Well for what it is worth the only thing we did different this cycle was we had sex less often. DH kept telling me that we were doing it too much and I wouldn't believe him. We only dtd the day before and the day of O this cycle. I am not sure if that is what did it for us or not, but it is the only thing that was different!Click to expand...

I think that may be my problem doing to much so maybe ill try that approach next time


----------



## colta

I called my ob/gyn... I have my first appointment setup for the 7th of Feb. I'll be 5 weeks and 4 days along.... which is ironic and kind of scary because that's the same as when I lost my first.
I'm so scared that the same thing is going to happen to me, or that'll I'll miscarry. Every time I go to the washroom I check the TP, I don't think I've ever scrutinized so many bits of tissue. :haha:
At the very least, I'm just about out of when AF would normally be here... so that's good. 

But yeah... I feel good. I'm still getting little twinges and cramps (really low and mild)... kinda worried about those, did any of you ladies have that around this time?

And yeah... I've got a few symptoms. Sore bbs, tired (majorly), hungry and smell aversions, cranky lol...


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- I just realized we will have the same due date! My LMP was 12/29 also

Well, I have had a bit of a scare today. I have been having brown spotting all afternoon. I called my Dr. office up and the nurse thinks it is from sex, so I was told to rest and put my feet up this weekend and no sex for a week. I got my blood test results and my hcg went up to 138, so it quadrupled in 48 hrs. This is a little reassuring, I am just hoping the spotting stops soon. I go in for another blood test Monday.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Colta- I just realized we will have the same due date! My LMP was 12/29 also
> 
> Well, I have had a bit of a scare today. I have been having brown spotting all afternoon. I called my Dr. office up and the nurse thinks it is from sex, so I was told to rest and put my feet up this weekend and no sex for a week. I got my blood test results and my hcg went up to 138, so it quadrupled in 48 hrs. This is a little reassuring, I am just hoping the spotting stops soon. I go in for another blood test Monday.

great news twinkie!
try not to worry. brown blood is old blood and nothing to worry about. and yes, it can be caused from bd. your cervix is very sensitive right now and lots more blood is in being sent to that area during pregnancy.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, I have promised myself this is the last FRER I am taking LOL... this was yesterday afternoon, 13dpo.
> 
> View attachment 330859

I remember when I was testing like that. Lol


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> Colta- I just realized we will have the same due date! My LMP was 12/29 also
> 
> Well, I have had a bit of a scare today. I have been having brown spotting all afternoon. I called my Dr. office up and the nurse thinks it is from sex, so I was told to rest and put my feet up this weekend and no sex for a week. I got my blood test results and my hcg went up to 138, so it quadrupled in 48 hrs. This is a little reassuring, I am just hoping the spotting stops soon. I go in for another blood test Monday.

HAHA! That's great! I can't believe we have the same due date... lol.

As for the spotting... brown is old and your numbers are great! I betcha it's just your cervix being a bit irritated. You're doing so well, I hope my numbers are as great as yours.... so scared this might be another ectopic. :dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

Will your Dr. do blood tests? I thought that it was a good way to monior for an ectopic...


----------



## mailcmm

Ok just finished catching up.... Omg congrats colta. I knew it i just knew it. Lol I am so happy for you. That is fabulous.

We want a pic of the test.

Twinkie.... I know how scary the spotting can be. Remember I spent Xmas eve in the ER and it all turned out fine. Moter is right brown blood is old blood. And your numbers are fabulous. Such great news.

Fabulous that y'all will have the same due date.

Moter... Sorry the witch got you. But ya know what.... Next month is yours and televisions month. I know it the way I knew we would have at least one bfp this month. Because us girls have hung in from the start of this thread and it's gonna be our lucky thread.

Television... You're not quite out yet girl hang in there.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Ok just finished catching up.... Omg congrats colta. I knew it i just knew it. Lol I am so happy for you. That is fabulous.
> 
> We want a pic of the test.
> 
> Twinkie.... I know how scary the spotting can be. Remember I spent Xmas eve in the ER and it all turned out fine. Moter is right brown blood is old blood. And your numbers are fabulous. Such great news.
> 
> Fabulous that y'all will have the same due date.
> 
> Moter... Sorry the witch got you. But ya know what.... Next month is yours and televisions month. I know it the way I knew we would have at least one bfp this month. Because us girls have hung in from the start of this thread and it's gonna be our lucky thread.
> 
> Television... You're not quite out yet girl hang in there.

it's ok mail, i'm over it already! onwards and upwards!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I have had period like cramps since before my bfp. Everyday all day. Lol so yes it's normal. And as for ectopic ... Just make each pregnancy is a healthy pregnancy until something goes wrong your mantra. It helps... A little lol. I am still checking the tp.


----------



## mailcmm

That's the spirit. I really do have high hopes for you this cycle. No pressure lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> That's the spirit. I really do have high hopes for you this cycle. No pressure lol

all i can do it keep trying and see what happens.


----------



## mailcmm

Gosh I have a busy day and don't get online and so much happens.

As for me.... I got my dress for our wedding. Its perfect and they had a baby bump to use while I tried on dresses. It will be perfect. Especially since we are eloping. I will probably have it shortened but haven't totally decided yet. So excited. Here's a link. I am getting it in champagne not grey though.

https://img.davidsbridal.com/s7view..._f13092_2.psd.xml?layer=2&op_colorize2=595C68


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Gosh I have a busy day and don't get online and so much happens.
> 
> As for me.... I got my dress for our wedding. Its perfect and they had a baby bump to use while I tried on dresses. It will be perfect. Especially since we are eloping. I will probably have it shortened but haven't totally decided yet. So excited. Here's a link. I am getting it in champagne not grey though.
> 
> https://img.davidsbridal.com/s7view..._f13092_2.psd.xml?layer=2&op_colorize2=595C68

Oh, I love it! It is so gorgeous!!! 
P.S. I like it long


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. I really love it. It was funny trying stuff on. I dragged my mom too. She was no help as she liked everything. Lol


----------



## BERDC99

Dont know whats uo with me. My left foot is swollen for the second night in a row. I dont eat alot of sodium and I sit all week at work. Tomorrow is going to suck cause I have to do hair and will be standing on it all day.


----------



## mailcmm

That's wierd. I had a night or two where my hands turned blue. This is the weirdest pregnancy. Try filling a bucket with hot Epsom salt water. Maybe that will help as well as sleeping with it elevated.


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> Will your Dr. do blood tests? I thought that it was a good way to monior for an ectopic...

Yup... I think that is the plan. He'll probably do some blood work and I think we'll be getting an early ultra sound... (probably the same day as my appointment, considering when my ectopic was found).... so yeah, I hope we get that ultrasound soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Will your Dr. do blood tests? I thought that it was a good way to monior for an ectopic...
> 
> Yup... I think that is the plan. He'll probably do some blood work and I think we'll be getting an early ultra sound... (probably the same day as my appointment, considering when my ectopic was found).... so yeah, I hope we get that ultrasound soon. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am guessing I will have to wait 3 weeks for an U/S. I was around 7 weeks when I had my last one. It seems like forever!


----------



## mailcmm

They did mine at 6 and we saw the hb. Maybe they will do yours then.


----------



## television

1st day of cycle 5 (i think):cry: stupid body feeling down today
4th cycle actually i just checked


----------



## moter98

television said:


> 1st day of cycle 5 (i think):cry: stupid body feeling down today

:cry:
hang in there! the first day is hardest. it will get easier.


----------



## colta

television said:


> 1st day of cycle 5 (i think):cry: stupid body feeling down today

:hugs:


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 1st day of cycle 5 (i think):cry: stupid body feeling down today
> 
> :cry:
> hang in there! the first day is hardest. it will get easier.Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry television.


----------



## mailcmm

Sorry television. Hang in there. You will get you bfp.


----------



## menb

Whoa! So much to catch up on...

Berdc: yay, only a couple more as til the next appointment! I know it'll be ard, but sit as much as possible today. Mail is right on with the Epson salt. 

Mail: wow, another horse! You are so cool...you and all your animals. So different from me and my Chicago house and life. So cool!! Appointment on Wednesday, eh? Mine is on Thursday, but gonna change it til Friday so hubby can come. 

Colta: Wow-o-wow! I knew it!!! Wahoo! Congrats! What a great way to find out! I love it! Congrats on almost 20 pounds too. That's great!!!

Twinkie: glad you were able to get some numbers and also happy for your increase! Yay! I know it's a scary time, but just keep trying to stay relaxed. I know-easier said than done.

Moter: Damn witch! She sucks! But just think--you are already working on this next cycle. Keep up with that positive attitude you started a couple weeks ago! It will happen and we'll all be ready to shout congrats!

TV: you aren't out yet, right? Just spotting?

As for me: I'm still pooped as ever! These two sure do produce some powerful hormones! Thankfully, no nauseau, just exhaustion. I've also had two bad migraines the last two days. Still checking the TP every time, but I'm cautiously beginning to feel more optimistic. I dunno though. I just don't wanna be a disappointment to anyone--ya know, folks are excited for us (the few that know). Anywho, off for a nap, then gotta do some laundry and clean a bit.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Lol I used to be just like you. I lived in fort lauderdale. That's where I grew up. But I wouldn't go back for all the tea in china. I also lived in NYC and London. Too loud and too many people. I love my farm. Still learning as I go though. Today I trimmed my goats hooves. Dh said he hnever dreamed he'd ever see me trimming goat hooves. Lol but just cause I live in the country doesn't mean you would know it. Dh dies when he sees me going out to tend farm in lucky brand jeans and a designer top usually ornate. And my farm boots are gorgeous in black with tiny flowers all over them and my initials embroidered on them.


----------



## television

menb said:


> Whoa! So much to catch up on...
> 
> Berdc: yay, only a couple more as til the next appointment! I know it'll be ard, but sit as much as possible today. Mail is right on with the Epson salt.
> 
> Mail: wow, another horse! You are so cool...you and all your animals. So different from me and my Chicago house and life. So cool!! Appointment on Wednesday, eh? Mine is on Thursday, but gonna change it til Friday so hubby can come.
> 
> Colta: Wow-o-wow! I knew it!!! Wahoo! Congrats! What a great way to find out! I love it! Congrats on almost 20 pounds too. That's great!!!
> 
> Twinkie: glad you were able to get some numbers and also happy for your increase! Yay! I know it's a scary time, but just keep trying to stay relaxed. I know-easier said than done.
> 
> Moter: Damn witch! She sucks! But just think--you are already working on this next cycle. Keep up with that positive attitude you started a couple weeks ago! It will happen and we'll all be ready to shout congrats!
> 
> TV: you aren't out yet, right? Just spotting?
> 
> As for me: I'm still pooped as ever! These two sure do produce some powerful hormones! Thankfully, no nauseau, just exhaustion. I've also had two bad migraines the last two days. Still checking the TP every time, but I'm cautiously beginning to feel more optimistic. I dunno though. I just don't wanna be a disappointment to anyone--ya know, folks are excited for us (the few that know). Anywho, off for a nap, then gotta do some laundry and clean a bit.

No im out now full blown af oh well it will happen its only cycle 4 of trying after mmc so still lots of time before i will worry


----------



## BERDC99

12 weeks today! 3 days till my u/s.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> 12 weeks today! 3 days till my u/s.

:happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Omgosh berdc... 12 weeks! Wahoo! Next week starts the 2nd tri! So exciting. Can't wait for your scan.


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> 12 weeks today! 3 days till my u/s.

Yes!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 12 weeks today! 3 days till my u/s.
> 
> 
> Yes!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...



Thought maybe you could share this with your class if you have internet in your room. I have found it very interesting and have been watching for days. It is two eagles in a nest. They are there mostly in the morning and she is getting ready to lay eggs. You may not find it as neat as I do. I AM WEIRD,

https://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------



## colta

Congrats on 12 weeks Berd! I can't wait to get there!


----------



## colta

Oh dear lord why!!! 

As you may be able to tell... I've just been woken up at the god awful hour of 5am... I have a clinical rotation this morning/week and have to be there for 6:30am.
This was hard when I wasn't pregnant... I had literally _just_ gotten into a good sleep (which seemed to be avoiding me all night) and then my alarm went off... today is going to be a VERY long day.

:fool:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I am having a similar problem. It is only 3 am here though. I have been up pretty much since 12:30. I have to get up at 5... it will be a long day for me too.


----------



## mailcmm

We are all in the same boat. Terrible night and an early morning. Awful terrible day!


----------



## colta

Seems like it's gotten a bit quiet here ladies... lol. How is everyone holding up right now?

I'm still super tired and worn out, I keep wanting to nap during the day, but I'm not much of a napper.... so I haven't gotten many of those in. 
The ladies are getting more and more tender as the days go by and the little twinges I've had have calmed down a bit.... which makes me happy. I have a lot of leg pain going on right now though. Kind of like sore muscles. I also still have this really tender feeling along my bikini line where the ligaments are... but it's no biggie. 
Nausea has started to kick in... certain foods (mostly meat) have me gagging, and I'm finding stuff I liked yesterday I hate today, so it's been hard finding something to eat.... not that I feel like eating a whole heck of a lot. 
Aside from that, I've had some crazy emotions... today during clinical I was discussing a patient with a fellow student and mentioned the disease they had... she then told me her father and 3 uncles had died from the same disease... I felt so horrible and burst out into tears before I could help myself. She felt so bad... and I felt so silly, I'm not usually a crier. 
I've been driving poor dh up the walls too with my mood swings, one second I'm happy the next I'm roaring up a storm. :haha: Ah well... 

So yeah, how is everyone else?


----------



## moter98

Good here!It's been so quiet cause all you pregnant ladies are sleeping all the time now, lol! I have lots of nausea remedies if you need any! hang in there, the second tri is better than the first tri. although if you ask DH he will say they were all bad, haha! i guess i was a bit hormonal with ds, although i don't remember being that way. poor guy.


----------



## BERDC99

Doing good here-just hanging out and waiting until Wednesday for my ultrasound. I am so excited yet scared to death. I just want to see a heartbeat again and everything be alright.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Doing good here-just hanging out and waiting until Wednesday for my ultrasound. I am so excited yet scared to death. I just want to see a heartbeat again and everything be alright.

you will. no worries! have you gotten a dopplar yet so you can listen to baby heartbeat whenever you want?


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 12 weeks today! 3 days till my u/s.
> 
> 
> Yes!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thought maybe you could share this with your class if you have internet in your room. I have found it very interesting and have been watching for days. It is two eagles in a nest. They are there mostly in the morning and she is getting ready to lay eggs. You may not find it as neat as I do. I AM WEIRD,
> 
> https://www.ustream.tv/decoraheaglesClick to expand...

Cool!!! My kids will love this! I'll work it in somehow...thanks!


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Doing good here-just hanging out and waiting until Wednesday for my ultrasound. I am so excited yet scared to death. I just want to see a heartbeat again and everything be alright.
> 
> you will. no worries! have you gotten a dopplar yet so you can listen to baby heartbeat whenever you want?Click to expand...

HELL NO! Dh and I both agreed that I would drive myself crazy with one.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Doing good here-just hanging out and waiting until Wednesday for my ultrasound. I am so excited yet scared to death. I just want to see a heartbeat again and everything be alright.
> 
> you will. no worries! have you gotten a dopplar yet so you can listen to baby heartbeat whenever you want?Click to expand...
> 
> HELL NO! Dh and I both agreed that I would drive myself crazy with one.Click to expand...

lol! yeah, it does become an obsession. i literally could not sleep at night before hearing baby heartbeat......and again when i woke up in the morning, couldn't think about anything else.


----------



## menb

Hey ladies!

Moter, you are so funny! I know that I'd be sleep all day if I could, but those darn kids I have to teach would probably be a little upset. :haha:

In fact, I've decided today that I'm NOT going to sleep now after eating a bit. But instead, I'm actually going to stay up and grade some papers! Although, I really wanna just go to bed. :wacko: Hee Hee

Anywho---2 more days, right Berdc!? Agh...can't wait. 

Moter, how soon were you able to hear with your Doppler? In the multiples section, some ladies have claimed to hear as early as 8 weeks!?! They are also saying they've felt their babies as early as 10 weeks!

Well, I guess I better get to grading those papers! Laters!!


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Moter, you are so funny! I know that I'd be sleep all day if I could, but those darn kids I have to teach would probably be a little upset. :haha:
> 
> In fact, I've decided today that I'm NOT going to sleep now after eating a bit. But instead, I'm actually going to stay up and grade some papers! Although, I really wanna just go to bed. :wacko: Hee Hee
> 
> Anywho---2 more days, right Berdc!? Agh...can't wait.
> 
> Moter, how soon were you able to hear with your Doppler? In the multiples section, some ladies have claimed to hear as early as 8 weeks!?! They are also saying they've felt their babies as early as 10 weeks!
> 
> Well, I guess I better get to grading those papers! Laters!!

I tried and tried but didn't hear till 16-18 weeks. Can't remember exactly. It was awhile. I bet you hear sooner with two! You will have to google where on belly to search for two heartbeats. I bet the position to put Doppler will be different.


----------



## mailcmm

I am too scared to get a Doppler. Really wanted one but since the mc I am so worried that I won't find the hb and have a heart attack. Figure I am much better off without one. I am utterly exhausted. Really long day.

Drs appt on Wednesday. I can't wait to hear my babys hb again. Taking the kids with me. Dd is driving me insane to go. Well, nite nite all.


----------



## menb

Mail and Berdc, only one more get up for ya! Yay!! Are both of yours u/s appointments? I thought yours was just a doc appointment, mail. ?? Mine on Thursday is just with the doc although I'm going to email him now and ask about my next u/s. It's so nerve-wracking waiting to hear their heartbeats. :/ I guess I got spoiled with two back-to-back u/s's so early on. :) I'm still going to email him and see. 

I'm wide awake and I've got another 20 minutes before the first alarm goes off. Would be a good time to sneak in some grad school work that I've been avoiding. Nah-I'll just hang out on here and check the boards! Ha!!

Have a great day, all!!


----------



## BERDC99

I have 24 hours and 20 minutes till my ultrasound. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Morning ladies! I am anxiously awaiting the results of my blood test from yesterday! I really hope they are good and I hope the nurse calls this morning and not in the afternoon...

I have been so tired lately. DH doesn't understand how I can sleep so much. I got back from bowling league last night and crashed right away. Plus I only woke up 4 times and got back to sleep within 15 minutes each time, so that is the best night's sleep I have had in a week.

I can't wait to hear about Dr. appointments/ U/S's!


----------



## television

Oh all this baby talk makes me want one more and more,gl with scan berdc sure it will all be wonderful, do u have a bump yet?


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Good Morning ladies! I am anxiously awaiting the results of my blood test from yesterday! I really hope they are good and I hope the nurse calls this morning and not in the afternoon...
> 
> I have been so tired lately. DH doesn't understand how I can sleep so much. I got back from bowling league last night and crashed right away. Plus I only woke up 4 times and got back to sleep within 15 minutes each time, so that is the best night's sleep I have had in a week.
> 
> I can't wait to hear about Dr. appointments/ U/S's!

Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## BERDC99

television said:


> Oh all this baby talk makes me want one more and more,gl with scan berdc sure it will all be wonderful, do u have a bump yet?

I have the start of one.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Mine is just a regular apt. No us. Wish I was getting one. But I think they will check with a Doppler? I hope so. Dragging the kids because they are dying to hear the hb too. 

Berd... Good luck. I can't wait to see the pics.

Tv... You will have a baby of your own soon. I am sure of it. Hang in there.


----------



## mailcmm

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Menb... Mine is just a regular apt. No us. Wish I was getting one. But I think they will check with a Doppler? I hope so. Dragging the kids because they are dying to hear the hb too.
> 
> Berd... Good luck. I can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> Tv... You will have a baby of your own soon. I am sure of it. Hang in there.

I am suprised they will try to hear the heartbeat this early. My doctor would not even try at 8 weeks, and I am not even sure if he will even try tomorrow.

AFM-I am just counting down the hours till my ultrasound. I cant wait!


----------



## Twinkie210

I got my blood test results... hcg is up to 1200! Yeah! So here is my progression:

11dpo: 30
13dpo: 138
17dpo: 1200

My doubling time slowed from 21 hrs to 26hrs, but still seems to be rising nicely. I have an U/S scheduled for Feb 20th. The nurse said I could have one anytime after 10 days from now, but the lady scheduling said the earliest they could get me in was the 20th :( It seems like such a long wait! Almost 3 more weeks! Oh and it is possible that the dpo's are off by a day, they are probably more like 10, 12, and 16...


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> I got my blood test results... hcg is up to 1200! Yeah! So here is my progression:
> 
> 11dpo: 30
> 13dpo: 138
> 17dpo: 1200
> 
> My doubling time slowed from 21 hrs to 26hrs, but still seems to be rising nicely. I have an U/S scheduled for Feb 20th. The nurse said I could have one anytime after 10 days from now, but the lady scheduling said the earliest they could get me in was the 20th :( It seems like such a long wait! Almost 3 more weeks! Oh and it is possible that the dpo's are off by a day, they are probably more like 10, 12, and 16...

Those are great numbers! Dont worry 2/20 will be here soon enough.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... I know with my first 2 I heard the hb between 8 and 9 weeks. But have been now reading that you can't hear it til 16 weeks. I am positive I heard it at my second apt with both kids and at my first apt I was 5- 6 weeks dated by us and came back 2 weeks later for my next apt with dd and 4 weeks with ds. So I was 8 weeks with dd and 9 weeks with ds. Based on that I thought that was normal. I didn't research anything with the first 2 lol now that I spend hours searching the net with this one I have found that isn't the case. The midwife did say last time they would probably check at my next apt. So my fingers are crossed. I won't make it till 13 weeks without a glimmer of hope and my next us won't be until 20 wks. May have to tell them I am panicking again. Not knowing if my baby is alright will kill me. It's all I think about. Was so excited about tomorrow because i thought I would hear the hb and am now crushed because I may not. It's more then just hearing it. It's reassurance to get me through the next 4 weeks.


----------



## mailcmm

Numbers are fabulous Twinkie. So very very happy for you. Can't wait for the us pics.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok so I decided to call the drs office and ask because I figured if they weren't going to check I wouldn't drag the kids. They said they check at every apt from 8 weeks on. She also said about 75 percent of the time they here the hb at a 8 or 9 week apt unless the woman is severely overweight. So I have a shot for tomorrow. Yay. Hope they find it.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Ok so I decided to call the drs office and ask because I figured if they weren't going to check I wouldn't drag the kids. They said they check at every apt from 8 weeks on. She also said about 75 percent of the time they here the hb at a 8 or 9 week apt unless the woman is severely overweight. So I have a shot for tomorrow. Yay. Hope they find it.

I hope they do find it for your sake. When is you next ultrasound? My next one will be at 19 weeks. It is going to kill me to wait 7 weeks after tomorrow to see my bean again.


----------



## mailcmm

They only do 1 us at 20 weeks. I only got the first one cause I freaked out. Lol so I have 11 more weeks. Don't know how I will survive. Praying we hear something tomorrow. It's been 3 weeks since my us and I am already nervous again.


----------



## Twinkie210

I think I had 2 U/S's with DS, one at 12 weeks and one at 20... That is great that they check the heartbeat so early mail! My Dr. doesn't see patient until 10 weeks, so you don't get to hear the hb until then... 

Since I don't get my U/S until almost 8 weeks there should only be 2 weeks between my U/S and my first OB appt.


----------



## mailcmm

It seems that most of the people on this site get an us at 12 and 20. Not here. Only one big one. Totally sucks. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

I am going off memory though, because it was 9 years ago and I don't really remember much, but I know I had 2 U/S's. I have no idea how many I will get this time, I have different insurance so I am sure that plays a factor in it.


----------



## mailcmm

I can get as many as I want monetarily. They just don't do tests. Driving me insane. Although with my first 2 I had an us to sat at 5-6 weeks and only got another at 20 wks. So not really different. Just my stress level has changed lol


----------



## colta

Hi ladies... looks like I'll be leaving you all a bit early.... :cry:

I had some pink/brown spotting this afternoon during clinical as well as some cramps. I freaked out, absolutely panicked and just about lost my mind. So, my instructor was kind enough to take me down to the emergency room... 

My spotting has really calmed down, as well as my cramps. But... the doctor ran my beta hcg levels.... and they didn't come out well at all. As I am right now, I'm only sitting at 32.
My numbers are so unbelievably low, it's not even funny. The doctors are pretty sure that I'm either miscarrying or having another ectopic pregnancy. :cry: I don't even know where to begin with expressing in how much emotional agony I'm in right now. I just don't understand how this could happen to me twice!!! It's unbelievable.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh colta I am so terribly sorry. This is heartbreaking news. What are they doing as far as monitoring the situation. I hope your numbers just start doubling and that everything is fine. You didn't get a positive test until late. Maybe because the baby implanted late that is why your numbers are low and the bleeding is just ib. Pinkish/Brown isn't bad. I truly hope the dr is wrong. When do you see your dr?


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Hi ladies... looks like I'll be leaving you all a bit early.... :cry:
> 
> I had some pink/brown spotting this afternoon during clinical as well as some cramps. I freaked out, absolutely panicked and just about lost my mind. So, my instructor was kind enough to take me down to the emergency room...
> 
> My spotting has really calmed down, as well as my cramps. But... the doctor ran my beta hcg levels.... and they didn't come out well at all. As I am right now, I'm only sitting at 32.
> My numbers are so unbelievably low, it's not even funny. The doctors are pretty sure that I'm either miscarrying or having another ectopic pregnancy. :cry: I don't even know where to begin with expressing in how much emotional agony I'm in right now. I just don't understand how this could happen to me twice!!! It's unbelievable.

Praying for you colta! Your numbers are in the normal range for how far along you are. Remember that it's not the number that's important, it's the doubling. Hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## colta

I go back to the doctor on Friday.... I'll have another beta and an ultrasound to see whether or not it's ectopic. 
I'm heartbroken, I can't even think right now... I have no hope.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... looks like I'll be leaving you all a bit early.... :cry:
> 
> I had some pink/brown spotting this afternoon during clinical as well as some cramps. I freaked out, absolutely panicked and just about lost my mind. So, my instructor was kind enough to take me down to the emergency room...
> 
> My spotting has really calmed down, as well as my cramps. But... the doctor ran my beta hcg levels.... and they didn't come out well at all. As I am right now, I'm only sitting at 32.
> My numbers are so unbelievably low, it's not even funny. The doctors are pretty sure that I'm either miscarrying or having another ectopic pregnancy. :cry: I don't even know where to begin with expressing in how much emotional agony I'm in right now. I just don't understand how this could happen to me twice!!! It's unbelievable.
> 
> Praying for you colta! Your numbers are in the normal range for how far along you are. Remember that it's not the number that's important, it's the doubling. Hang in there!:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not sure that could even remotely be called normal... everything I've looked up has said that it's too low. :cry:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... looks like I'll be leaving you all a bit early.... :cry:
> 
> I had some pink/brown spotting this afternoon during clinical as well as some cramps. I freaked out, absolutely panicked and just about lost my mind. So, my instructor was kind enough to take me down to the emergency room...
> 
> My spotting has really calmed down, as well as my cramps. But... the doctor ran my beta hcg levels.... and they didn't come out well at all. As I am right now, I'm only sitting at 32.
> My numbers are so unbelievably low, it's not even funny. The doctors are pretty sure that I'm either miscarrying or having another ectopic pregnancy. :cry: I don't even know where to begin with expressing in how much emotional agony I'm in right now. I just don't understand how this could happen to me twice!!! It's unbelievable.
> 
> Praying for you colta! Your numbers are in the normal range for how far along you are. Remember that it's not the number that's important, it's the doubling. Hang in there!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure that could even remotely be called normal... everything I've looked up has said that it's too low. :cry:Click to expand...

I have proof it's normal level!!
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... looks like I'll be leaving you all a bit early.... :cry:
> 
> I had some pink/brown spotting this afternoon during clinical as well as some cramps. I freaked out, absolutely panicked and just about lost my mind. So, my instructor was kind enough to take me down to the emergency room...
> 
> My spotting has really calmed down, as well as my cramps. But... the doctor ran my beta hcg levels.... and they didn't come out well at all. As I am right now, I'm only sitting at 32.
> My numbers are so unbelievably low, it's not even funny. The doctors are pretty sure that I'm either miscarrying or having another ectopic pregnancy. :cry: I don't even know where to begin with expressing in how much emotional agony I'm in right now. I just don't understand how this could happen to me twice!!! It's unbelievable.
> 
> Praying for you colta! Your numbers are in the normal range for how far along you are. Remember that it's not the number that's important, it's the doubling. Hang in there!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure that could even remotely be called normal... everything I've looked up has said that it's too low. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I have proof it's normal level!!
> https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.htmlClick to expand...

It's nice to see that website Motor... but I just can't work up the energy to feel any kind of hope right now. This has been such a horrible day, from start to finish... I just want this to all be over, me and DH are completely destroyed.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... looks like I'll be leaving you all a bit early.... :cry:
> 
> I had some pink/brown spotting this afternoon during clinical as well as some cramps. I freaked out, absolutely panicked and just about lost my mind. So, my instructor was kind enough to take me down to the emergency room...
> 
> My spotting has really calmed down, as well as my cramps. But... the doctor ran my beta hcg levels.... and they didn't come out well at all. As I am right now, I'm only sitting at 32.
> My numbers are so unbelievably low, it's not even funny. The doctors are pretty sure that I'm either miscarrying or having another ectopic pregnancy. :cry: I don't even know where to begin with expressing in how much emotional agony I'm in right now. I just don't understand how this could happen to me twice!!! It's unbelievable.
> 
> Praying for you colta! Your numbers are in the normal range for how far along you are. Remember that it's not the number that's important, it's the doubling. Hang in there!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure that could even remotely be called normal... everything I've looked up has said that it's too low. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I have proof it's normal level!!
> https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> It's nice to see that website Motor... but I just can't work up the energy to feel any kind of hope right now. This has been such a horrible day, from start to finish... I just want this to all be over, me and DH are completely destroyed.Click to expand...

So sorry colta. I will be praying for good news for you Friday.


----------



## BERDC99

Colta-I have my Fx for you girl. Your numbers are low, but if they double you could be around 120. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Remember all of us have been in your shoes and it always helps to talk about your feelings. We are here for you day or night!


----------



## Twinkie210

colta, I am so sorry. I hope the Dr. is wrong and your little bean just was late implanting.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Keep us posted on the spotting. Remember some spotting is normal. I really hope that dr is wrong. Hate they are making you wait til Friday. They should do another pull on Thursday. That would be 48 hours. No chance of getting in then. Friday is a long way to wait when you are waiting on news like this.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Colta... Keep us posted on the spotting. Remember some spotting is normal. I really hope that dr is wrong. Hate they are making you wait til Friday. They should do another pull on Thursday. That would be 48 hours. No chance of getting in then. Friday is a long way to wait when you are waiting on news like this.

I'm still spotting a little... This afternoon it was brownish red, but very very light, the cramping felt like AF type cramps. At the moment I'm just spotting a very tiny bit of light pink... practically no cramps at all, just little bitty ones.

I'm quite upset too that they're making me wait so long, but the ER doc consulted with my ob/gyn and my ob/gyn decided to wait until Friday. I dunno... I just want this whole nightmare to be over, I want a healthy baby and I just wish things weren't so damn complicated and awful with my life right now... 
I've had a horrible day from the start... I had an awful time trying to work with a patient, another patient was going under in a real bad way and another I was supposed to take for a really big procedure, but I wasn't able to because of my visit to the ER... it's just been one thing after another. :cry:


----------



## mailcmm

Are you still working out? I know not today... But since you found out you were expecting. I had to stop working out because I had not been doing it all my life. That being said walking, swimming or yoga is ok for me just not intensive working out. Dr said that if I had been working out for a long time previously then it would be fine to continue to do so. Since I hadn't been he recommended me doing a less intense workout. So now I walk. And like berdc said... We are here for you day and night.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Are you still working out? I know not today... But since you found out you were expecting. I had to stop working out because I had not been doing it all my life. That being said walking, swimming or yoga is ok for me just not intensive working out. Dr said that if I had been working out for a long time previously then it would be fine to continue to do so. Since I hadn't been he recommended me doing a less intense workout. So now I walk. And like berdc said... We are here for you day and night.

I haven't been... I've been trying to keep myself relaxed and not do anything to risk stuff. 
But I've been on a very rough clinical rotation, so I haven't been able to sit or drink nearly as much water as I was, coupled with some heavy lifting... (which I try to avoid, but when a patient is about to fall out of bed, not much you can do)... it's been a rough 2 days physically.


----------



## mailcmm

Well get plenty of fluids. That's really important. I know it's hard. Can you take the next couple of days off?


----------



## colta

Yup... that's what I've been doing. Luckily the ER doc wrote me a note to get the next 3 days off. He put me on bedrest for that time. I'm just hoping things go well. I just want my numbers to double.


----------



## mailcmm

Well I am glad you are resting. Just do as little as possible. And hopefully on Friday everything will be fine. I have kept my dh updated as to how all you ladies are doing and tell him each time someone gets pregnant. I was telling him what happened and my dd said that tomorrow is her turn to pick a person to pray for and is gonna ask her class to pray for "mommys friend". So you will have the prayers of 23 4th graders tomorrow am. Dh says that in 20 years all our kids need to get together as we have all worked so hard to bring them into this world.


----------



## television

colta said:


> Yup... that's what I've been doing. Luckily the ER doc wrote me a note to get the next 3 days off. He put me on bedrest for that time. I'm just hoping things go well. I just want my numbers to double.

Im not going to say anything about numbers because i dont know what they should be at what stage, i never had mine checked. but im praying for you friday and hope its nothing serious Good luck sweet :hugs:


----------



## menb

Colta, I'm so sorry! Like Berdc said, we all know exactly how you are feeling. I agree with Moter though. You just can't be sure about those numbers until the second pull. 

Mail, that is SO sweet of your daughter--amazing actually! Colta, just know that we are all seriously praying for you and your husband! It's great that you can rest until Friday. Lots of fluid and lay down. Just rest. 

Praying for you sweets!! :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. 1 hr 15 min til my appointment. Talked to my cheating whore sil last night. And she said she heard the hb at 8 weeks so fx. She uses the same dr. Kids are so excited about going. 

Colta... How are you today? Hoping the spotting has stopped. :hugs:

Menb... Thanks. I have sweet sensitive children, but my daughter is the most sweet and sensitive of the two. Since kindergarten she is the child that plays with the kids no one else will play with and makes her popular friends play with them too. She gets an award every year for being thoughtful and kind. In today's age of rotten youth it pleases me to no end. I think going to the Christian school has helped. They have learned morals there that aren't taught in public school.


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- you daughter sounds so sweet!

Colta- I really hope your spotting has stopped and you get some good news on Friday.

I told my Mom I am pregnant yesterday and she said she wasn't surprised. I asked her why and she said the DS told her the he tries to get me to play with him and all I do is sleep. LOL. Well I guess he ruined that surprise!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> mail- you daughter sounds so sweet!
> 
> Colta- I really hope your spotting has stopped and you get some good news on Friday.
> 
> I told my Mom I am pregnant yesterday and she said she wasn't surprised. I asked her why and she said the DS told her the he tries to get me to play with him and all I do is sleep. LOL. Well I guess he ruined that surprise!

Ha ha i love kids they just say it how it is bless him


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. 1 hr 15 min til my appointment. Talked to my cheating whore sil last night. And she said she heard the hb at 8 weeks so fx. She uses the same dr. Kids are so excited about going.
> 
> Colta... How are you today? Hoping the spotting has stopped. :hugs:
> 
> Menb... Thanks. I have sweet sensitive children, but my daughter is the most sweet and sensitive of the two. Since kindergarten she is the child that plays with the kids no one else will play with and makes her popular friends play with them too. She gets an award every year for being thoughtful and kind. In today's age of rotten youth it pleases me to no end. I think going to the Christian school has helped. They have learned morals there that aren't taught in public school.

Good luck time seems to be going quick your already 9 wks :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks twinkie. .. she's my doll baby.

TV... yeah 9wks. I can't believe it. Waiting at the design now. Ready to be done.


----------



## BERDC99

Just had my scan. Heart rate was 162 and I am measuring 13 weeks. Fold measured 1.54 and had bloodwork done. They said it would take about a week to get my results, but I am not going to stress cause I feel good about the measurement. I am now sitting in the room at the doctors office waiting to see my doctor. I have pictures and a video I will post later after I get to work if I am not to busy. Oh yeah and if I had to guess I would say it's a girl from the skull and nub theory.


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BERDC99




----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> View attachment 333623
> 
> 
> View attachment 333624
> 
> 
> View attachment 333625

oh wow! that is a lot of detail. exciting!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

So cute! Isn't it amazing that at 13 weeks they already look like a baby!


----------



## BERDC99

Looks like I am going to finally be telling my son tonight that he is going to be a big brother.


----------



## lilblossom

awesome pics...they are so much clearer now than they were when i had my dd 18 years ago


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Looks like I am going to finally be telling my son tonight that he is going to be a big brother.

I am trying to decide when to tell DS. I was going to tell him after my first OB appt, but since my U/S is so late I was thinking I might tell him then (assuming all goes well at the appt). There should only be a couple weeks between the two. 

mail- when did you tell your kids?


----------



## mailcmm

I told them right away. We share everything though. We've been the 3 musketeers since I left my ex.

Havering go back and read but afm. .. no hb. Really stinks. Going back on 2/29 for next apt so hopefully then


----------



## BERDC99

I didn't tell my son right away cause the last time I did I lost it the next week and had to explain to him what happened. He was upset and I didnt want to get his hopes up again and it not work out this time. 

Mail-dont worry the doctor could find the hb with a doppler on me either today. Our appointments are on the same day again in four weeks.


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww, that sucks, but 9 weeks is so early to hear a hb on a doppler. I don't even think that my Dr. would try before 10 weeks.


----------



## Twinkie210

Yeah I was so glad I didn't tell DS last time, but it was coincidence because he was going out of town for two weeks and I wanted him to have one last vacation as an "only child". 

It would crush him if I told hime early and it didn't work out.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc.... the pics are awesome Can't wait to get to my ipad to see them bigger. Also I am OK. For some reason my design office makes me feel like everything is peachy. LOL will see if it holds til next week.

As for telling kids.... I am comfortable telling my kids even if we lost the baby. They knew last time. But my kids Are farm kids and very religious. Funny thing is I rarely go to church. Being raised on a farm they are aware of and witness the passing of our farm animals. They are also comfortable eating them. So I think they handle the loss of life with a much more mature view. My daughter cried but my son climbed into bed with me and told me it wad OK because the baby was with God. So I am in a different boat. They are different. And they know and are OK with the fact that living beings die and they believe that all living things go to heaven and that is enough for them.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Berdc.... the pics are awesome Can't wait to get to my ipad to see them bigger. Also I am OK. For some reason my design office makes me feel like everything is peachy. LOL will see if it holds til next week.
> 
> As for telling kids.... I am comfortable telling my kids even if we lost the baby. They knew last time. But my kids Are farm kids and very religious. Funny thing is I rarely go to church. Being raised on a farm they are aware of and witness the passing of our farm animals. They are also comfortable eating them. So I think they handle the loss of life with a much more mature view. My daughter cried but my son climbed into bed with me and told me it wad OK because the baby was with God. So I am in a different boat. They are different. And they know and are OK with the fact that living beings die and they believe that all living things go to heaven and that is enough for them.

DS goes to Sunday school and knows about God and heaven, but he still doesn't deal with death too well. I never told him that my grandparents passed away, they went in a nursing home and I never took him there so he kind of just forgot about them. It is sad but I just want to protect his innocence as long as I can. My second grader shouldn't have to know that babies die, you know? DH's step mom passed away a couple years ago, so we did tell him that, but he wasn't that close to her and we only saw her a handful of times a year, so it wasn't as hard on him.

But I kind of feel like once I have an U/S and see a heartbeat (FX'd) @ 7w 4d, then the risk of something going wrong will be really small. I don't know I guess I have 2 and a half weeks to decide.


----------



## television

Great scan pictures and congrats only 27 weeks left


----------



## colta

Hey all.... looks like I'm miscarrying for sure. I've had a lot more bleeding and cramping. Looks like this is the end of this. :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I forgot to tell you since my blood tests have been so good, I don't mind if you update the thread title now ;) It seems kind of pointless to wait until my scan since it is going to be so far away. What is going to happen will happen whether you change the title or not...


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Hey all.... looks like I'm miscarrying for sure. I've had a lot more bleeding and cramping. Looks like this is the end of this. :cry:

:( so sorry to hear that.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Hey all.... looks like I'm miscarrying for sure. I've had a lot more bleeding and cramping. Looks like this is the end of this. :cry:

Oh Colta, I am so sorry. Sorry for posting my last post too, we posted at the same time. Are you still seeing your Dr. on Friday?


----------



## mailcmm

Finally home. Yay!!!

Berdc... Baby is gorgeous. So happy for your great pics.

Twinkie... I totally get it. That's why I said my kids are different. We deal with multiple animal death. We eat our chickens and will eat our cows and our pigs will be bred so we can eat their piglets. The kids grandpa died when they were 3&4 and as they stay with my exs mother when they are with their dad they know that he died. Also thanks to farm living my kids are completely aware of where babies come from and the basics of how they are made. My daughter is big into horses and has even helped with a breeding. That being said they are still more innocent then their friends who live in the city. Such as they still believe in Santa and the tooth fairy and their friends don't. They are kind to a fault and are very respectful of others and value life. At 9 & 10 they refuse to eat at McDonald's because they say the meat at McDonald's isn't treated humanely (i eat mcdonalds at least twice per week lol)My son stops other boys from killing bugs and throwing rocks at birds and squirrels. Now that I think of it they are almost Buddhists. Lol i guess it's just a different life. My childhood was nothing like this. They both know how to drive. Lol as do the neighbor kids. My daughter can't carry the feed buckets and bales of hay... We have a golf cart. Lol she saddles up a horse and goes riding around our property for hours by herself. We have check in times. My kids do things that most parents would be terrified of but in the wilds of south Georgia is totally normal. Lol my brother and his kids come to visit and aren't allowed near the barn or on the golf cart. But in our life everyone chips in and knowing these skills is a requirement. They go in pens with 2 1000lb bulls and push around 800lb pigs. We just have a vastly different life then most families. Nearest store is a 35 min drive. Nearest friend for them to play with is a 2 mile walk. Lol school is 45 minutes away in another state. I put 45000 miles a year on my car. And when I have this baby I have to drive 45 minutes to the nearest hospital. Why do I suddenly have the scary feeling my baby will born in our barn? Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Oh no colta... I am so so very sorry. This is terrible news. Did you call the dr? Maybe he will get you in tomorrow?


----------



## menb

No words can express how truly sorry we all are, Colta. I am praying for healing for both you and your husband. :nope::hugs:


----------



## menb

Berdc, pics look GREAT!!! Congrats again. So, has your due date changed to reflect 13 weeks or does that just count for measurement purposes? (Don't forget y'all, I'm a first-timer!) :D

Mail, glad all went well at the doc! My appointment is tomorrow. Praying for good news. I'm not anticipating him even looking for a heartbeat. I will ask about another u/s. Several ladies on the multiple forum say they received them either every 2 or every 4 weeks! I think that's a bit much, but I sure would like to see the little ones again!:winkwink:


----------



## BERDC99

Colta- I am so very sorry! My heart is breaking for you and your husband.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Berdc, pics look GREAT!!! Congrats again. So, has your due date changed to reflect 13 weeks or does that just count for measurement purposes? (Don't forget y'all, I'm a first-timer!) :D
> 
> Mail, glad all went well at the doc! My appointment is tomorrow. Praying for good news. I'm not anticipating him even looking for a heartbeat. I will ask about another u/s. Several ladies on the multiple forum say they received them either every 2 or every 4 weeks! I think that's a bit much, but I sure would like to see the little ones again!:winkwink:

No, they didnt change my due date. If I had to guess I will not make it until my due date because this is my second child, and the baby getting to big because of my gd.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... Like you I don't think I will make it to sept. my first 2 were both 3+1 early. So I can't see how the 3rd will stay put til due date. I am guessing August 14. Lol did you tell your son yet? How did he take the news? 4 more days til the second trimester. So happy for you. It is cool our appt are the same day. I guess they will sty that way for a while. At least if we go back every 4 weeks.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Berdc... Like you I don't think I will make it to sept. my first 2 were both 3+1 early. So I can't see how the 3rd will stay put til due date. I am guessing August 14. Lol did you tell your son yet? How did he take the news? 4 more days til the second trimester. So happy for you. It is cool our appt are the same day. I guess they will sty that way for a while. At least if we go back every 4 weeks.

I told him. He gave me a high five and asked when dinner was. Typical teenager! I cant wait to roll into the second trimester.


----------



## mailcmm

That is hysterical. Lol is raising a teenager as hard as most say it is? I am terrified.


----------



## mailcmm

Well guys... I am about down for the evening. I can't stay awake. 

On a parting note... Colta you and your dh will be in our hearts and prayers. Hang in there girl. We are all here for you. Whether you want to post or pm please reach out if you need someone to talk to. :hugs:


----------



## menb

Well, I crashed before 7pm tonight (I guess last night). Didn't get anything done, so up now about to grade some papers, write an essay for grad school and plan a little for my kids today. So glad God has blessed me with the ability to pull things together for my students--otherwise, I'd feel so bad. The great thing is even while I'm resting or sleeping, I'm usually still thinking about them or planning activities for them. Alrighty...up n at em!!

Yay, my doc appointment is afterschool today!!


----------



## television

colta said:


> Hey all.... looks like I'm miscarrying for sure. I've had a lot more bleeding and cramping. Looks like this is the end of this. :cry:

:hugs: Im so sorry


----------



## colta

Ugh... well ladies. I thought I was miscarrying for sure... now I have no idea what the hell is going on. :cry:
I had some rusty/red, watery spotting yesterday that seemed to be picking up... which was why I thought I was miscarrying. Now, I don't know what is going on. Yesterday when I had the spotting I had some cramps (af style cramps) and then late last night that all went away. I spotted enough to have a few drops on a pad and then nothing, it's tapered down to practically no spotting (just a slight tinge of brown when I wipe). 

I'm so scared now... I'm so worried that this is another ectopic pregnancy and that there is something wrong with me structurally that won't allow me and DH to have children... I'm just a mess. I don't know how I'm going to last until tomorrow... and I probably won't even get any answers tomorrow! :cry: UGH.... I just wish this horrible experience was over. All I want is a healthy baby... why is that so damn difficult for me to achieve?


----------



## Twinkie210

colta- that is so horrible to be stuck in limbo and not know what is going on. (I had to wait weeks before my Dr. could diagnose my MC). I wonder why your Dr. won't do blood work today, that way you would have the results at your appt tomorrow? Today would be 48 hrs wouldn't it? I hope your Dr. can tell you something tomorrow.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Call your drs office and tell them you want to be seen today. They will get you in. They can do the bloodwork today and check your cervix. If they won't see you go into the office. Trust me they will see you. No sense prolonging this til Friday only to be told we will call you Monday with the results. Can you wait til Monday if they don't get with you Friday afternoon? If it were me I would be there this am when the office opened spot or not. Good luck girl hope this is nothing. Maybe a violent ib.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Good luck at the drs today! So excited for you.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Colta... Call your drs office and tell them you want to be seen today. They will get you in. They can do the bloodwork today and check your cervix. If they won't see you go into the office. Trust me they will see you. No sense prolonging this til Friday only to be told we will call you Monday with the results. Can you wait til Monday if they don't get with you Friday afternoon? If it were me I would be there this am when the office opened spot or not. Good luck girl hope this is nothing. Maybe a violent ib.

At the moment, my ob is collaborating with an ER physician... so they want me to come in tomorrow morning for a bunch of tests... ultrasound, bloodwork, etc. When I go in tomorrow morning they'll take my blood and have the results in about an hour, so I won't have to wait for that... my ob likes to give 72hrs inbetween, says it's a more accurate picture of how the numbers move. 
But yeah... I don't know whats going on. Near as I can tell... my cervix is still closed. It seems whenever I get up to do something or start walking around is when the spotting picks up or gets darker and the cramps kick in. I don't know what that seems to be the case... I don't know why any of this is happening. I just want things to work out for once... this is just killing me and DH, all we want is to start a family and try and fail twice in a row with no living children to comfort us is more then we can bear right now.


----------



## mailcmm

I am so sorry colta. Glad you won't have to wait on las though. We've all been through this and have read all the good and bad stories. Hopefully, it will all work out. Just try and relax, hydrate and stay in bed until tomorrow. Hopefully your numbers have more then doubled.


----------



## BERDC99

Colta-I hope you get answers tomorrow. If it is another ectopic I hope they go in and clean out any blockages so that you can have a baby of your own one day.


----------



## menb

Colta, this is what makes our group so special. We've all been there (some even more than once). So we know how you're feeling. Let's hope for the best right now!

Get back to bed with a tall glass of water and rest!!! We'll keep praying!


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> That is hysterical. Lol is raising a teenager as hard as most say it is? I am terrified.

Babies are so easy compaired to teenagers. Enjoy them while they are young because we they get older they want nothing to do with you unless you are buying them something or taking them somewhere they want to go.


----------



## menb

Wow! Quiet day on here, eh?! 

I'm just leaving the doctor's office and things look good! I've only gained one pound, blood pressure is good, protein and sugar is good. I was a little dehydrated apparently, so more water for me. The doc was able to hear both little ones on the Doppler. Wahoo! Next u/s in 2 weeks. Calling to schedule it now!

Keep praying for us! One more milestone achieved! 10 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## BERDC99

Menb-How was your appointment?


----------



## menb

Checking in on ya, Colta! Hope you're resting!!!


----------



## mailcmm

That's awesome Menb. So glad it went well. Will keep on praying.


----------



## colta

menb said:


> Checking in on ya, Colta! Hope you're resting!!!

I've been resting as best I can... sitting around just isn't my thing, so I ended up pacing the house a bit. Bleeding kicked up a bunch, again this rusty kind of red. It's tapered back down to a brownish color and is lighter. Had some mild mild cramps along with it. 
I don't know what to think at this point. Me and DH feel so far removed from the situation now... I don't know if we're in a state of denial, acceptance or just not functioning emotionally... It's a weird day.


----------



## mailcmm

I know it's hard but they really do say the best thing to do is stay off your feet. Tomorrow will be here before you know it. Still praying for you guys. Before I mc'dI was on bed rest for 2 weeks. It was awful but I can say that my bleeding was less and I wasn't as crampy. Fxd you good news tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> Checking in on ya, Colta! Hope you're resting!!!
> 
> I've been resting as best I can... sitting around just isn't my thing, so I ended up pacing the house a bit. Bleeding kicked up a bunch, again this rusty kind of red. It's tapered back down to a brownish color and is lighter. Had some mild mild cramps along with it.
> I don't know what to think at this point. Me and DH feel so far removed from the situation now... I don't know if we're in a state of denial, acceptance or just not functioning emotionally... It's a weird day.Click to expand...

sending massive :hug: your way!


----------



## mailcmm

I have had the longest day. So glad it is over. Just never got to sit. I won't be up long. Dh is working as a teacher at the university culinary school and he has a night class. I have been on my own for dinner, afternoon animal feeding, homework/bath time/eat your dinner fight, and tidying up for the evening. The crisis tonight was my son refusing to shower because it smelled bad. I am too pooped to move so had him shower in mine. I am sure it doesn't smell bad (his excuses are ridiculous to the extreme... I can't eat this it looks like an alien was my favorite lol he even cried) but just refused to move to check. Lol that is how tired I am. I am so tired right now I briefly thought about investing in a bed pan. Lol anyway, that's all for me...

How is everyone today? 

Congrats again Menb.

Colta.... Hang in there girl. 

Moter and tv.... Af stats please? When are we expecting the big o.


----------



## mailcmm

Also... I have noticed random comments here and there from people who may be watching our journey. To those stalkers you are more then welcome to join in. We are 7 that have been here from the beginning but are always glad for more company. By all means introduce yourself you will be gladly welcomed.


----------



## mailcmm

Also also... Moter I am loving the pics.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Also also... Moter I am loving the pics.

Me too!


----------



## menb

I SO need to stay up and work right now, but I just can't. I'm pooped! I wonder if starting a new degree is the smartest move for us right now. It's just that I KNOW I won't be able to for a while after the twins are here. It just seems like now makes sense. ??? I think it would be better if I wasn't in the first trimester--you know? This fatigue is killer! (not complaining, just stating facts!) :)

Well, it's not looking good for work. Aaaggghhh!!!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Also also... Moter I am loving the pics.

thanks! they have been requested by others on another thread. i'll go back to DS's current pics soon.


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> I SO need to stay up and work right now, but I just can't. I'm pooped! I wonder if starting a new degree is the smartest move for us right now. It's just that I KNOW I won't be able to for a while after the twins are here. It just seems like now makes sense. ??? I think it would be better if I wasn't in the first trimester--you know? This fatigue is killer! (not complaining, just stating facts!) :)
> 
> Well, it's not looking good for work. Aaaggghhh!!!

hang in there! by second tri you will have your energy back


----------



## mailcmm

Well Moter we are enjoying them.

Menb.. I feel ya.

Lol back to sleep. Had really only got up to pee.


----------



## television

Af has left the building nearly a wk to the big O gonna do opt and again just do what i can.
Lots of highs and lows on here lately glad we've got each other to get through this journey!:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies!

colta- I hope your appt goes as good as possible today!

mail- so sorry your OH is away, I don't know how you manage to get all that done!

menb- great news about the appt! 

television- a week until O... FX'd for you! 

AFM- I am still incredibly tired and peeing a lot. I have been in bed by 7:30 every night this week. Oh and DS gave me a cold I think. I felt horrible last night, sinuses draining and I felt hot, but took my temp and no fever. I am hoping this cold only lasts a couple days.


----------



## colta

Good morning ladies... 

Well, things are not exactly resolved as of yet. I went and had my bloodwork done, and my Beta HCG came back at 60..... so it went from 32 on the 31rst to 60 on the third (works out to be about 64 hours from the time of day I had my last blood draw to today).

The ER doctor was still not impressed with my numbers... and I can't say I was too happy either. Me and DH had hoped things would be a bit more definitive... either they would go way up or start going down, just so we would know what's going on. So right now we're again stuck in a crappy limbo, praying it's not another ectopic. 
I've been scheduled in to see my ob/gyn this morning at 9 (it's 7:45 right now) and see what he has to say... More then likely he'll just tell me my numbers are too low and that he wants to do more bloods later. :wacko: 

So yeah... I'm in the exact spot I didn't want to be... limbo.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Many prayers and well wishes for today's appt. I hope everything turns out ok. Let's us know when you can.

Tv... That's great that af is gone and o is on the way. Fxd for you this cycle. 

Moter... You should be oing any day now right? Please keep us posted.

Twinkie... Hope you aren't sick. My dd had the start of a cold and I pulled her from school and headed off that cold. Lol as for being tired and peeing a lot... I feel ya.

Menb and berdc.... How goes it ladies?

As for me... We are going to buy wedding rings today! Unfortunately I am having a real bad back day.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh I'm so sorry colta. I know how that feels. Hang in there and for goodness sake stay in bed and drink gallons of water. Hoping the dr has better news.


----------



## moter98

Hope your appt goes as well as an appt like this can go colta. Praying hard for you.


----------



## moter98

Get lots of rest Twinkie, maybe you can beat that cold!

AFM- still waitin on O. Coming up in 2-4 days I think.


----------



## colta

Well... I'm back from my appointment..... it went better than expected. :thumbup:

My ob/gyn looked at the numbers and said that a doubling time of 64 hours was perfectly okay and that the bleeding is probably just due to late implantation bleeding. He's pretty confident that I implanted a bit later then I thought and that... for the moment.... everything is fine/normal. 

SO... me and DH are very cautiously over the moon. We're understandably nervous and still on tenterhooks... but for the moment, everything is okay. I'm not even on bed rest anymore, just standard precautions. The Dr said he can't guarantee anything (I wish he could), but for the moment things are okay. I still have a prenatal appointment on the 7th and I have another beta that day as well... so I'm going to be nervous for those numbers. Hopefully they pop up to the 150's-170's. :shrug:

So that's where we are right now... keep every digit crossed ladies! Hopefully things work out!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well... I'm back from my appointment..... it went better than expected. :thumbup:
> 
> My ob/gyn looked at the numbers and said that a doubling time of 64 hours was perfectly okay and that the bleeding is probably just due to late implantation bleeding. He's pretty confident that I implanted a bit later then I thought and that... for the moment.... everything is fine/normal.
> 
> SO... me and DH are very cautiously over the moon. We're understandably nervous and still on tenterhooks... but for the moment, everything is okay. I'm not even on bed rest anymore, just standard precautions. The Dr said he can't guarantee anything (I wish he could), but for the moment things are okay. I still have a prenatal appointment on the 7th and I have another beta that day as well... so I'm going to be nervous for those numbers. Hopefully they pop up to the 150's-170's. :shrug:
> 
> So that's where we are right now... keep every digit crossed ladies! Hopefully things work out!

good news colta!


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Well... I'm back from my appointment..... it went better than expected. :thumbup:
> 
> My ob/gyn looked at the numbers and said that a doubling time of 64 hours was perfectly okay and that the bleeding is probably just due to late implantation bleeding. He's pretty confident that I implanted a bit later then I thought and that... for the moment.... everything is fine/normal.
> 
> SO... me and DH are very cautiously over the moon. We're understandably nervous and still on tenterhooks... but for the moment, everything is okay. I'm not even on bed rest anymore, just standard precautions. The Dr said he can't guarantee anything (I wish he could), but for the moment things are okay. I still have a prenatal appointment on the 7th and I have another beta that day as well... so I'm going to be nervous for those numbers. Hopefully they pop up to the 150's-170's. :shrug:
> 
> So that's where we are right now... keep every digit crossed ladies! Hopefully things work out!

How is the bleeding now? I am happy for you that the doctor seems to think all is okay. Fx that Tuesday you number are higher. Will they do an ltrasound that day or wait another week or two?


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... I'm back from my appointment..... it went better than expected. :thumbup:
> 
> My ob/gyn looked at the numbers and said that a doubling time of 64 hours was perfectly okay and that the bleeding is probably just due to late implantation bleeding. He's pretty confident that I implanted a bit later then I thought and that... for the moment.... everything is fine/normal.
> 
> SO... me and DH are very cautiously over the moon. We're understandably nervous and still on tenterhooks... but for the moment, everything is okay. I'm not even on bed rest anymore, just standard precautions. The Dr said he can't guarantee anything (I wish he could), but for the moment things are okay. I still have a prenatal appointment on the 7th and I have another beta that day as well... so I'm going to be nervous for those numbers. Hopefully they pop up to the 150's-170's. :shrug:
> 
> So that's where we are right now... keep every digit crossed ladies! Hopefully things work out!
> 
> How is the bleeding now? I am happy for you that the doctor seems to think all is okay. Fx that Tuesday you number are higher. Will they do an ltrasound that day or wait another week or two?Click to expand...

The bleeding hasn't been all that bad... just some tan spotting mixed in with some CM, nothing too crazy. I haven't had any cramping either, so that's good as well. 
I don't think we'll be doing an ultrasound then, my numbers will still be too low to see much of anything. So we'll be taking it easy and seeing what the numbers do... man o man, I hope to god they continue to double!


----------



## Twinkie210

That's great Colta! So not as bad as you thought. I'll keep my FX'd that those numbers start doubling even faster!


----------



## lilblossom

Colta, glad your doctor thinks everything looks fine. fx all will be fine...if you can you and dh should go away for the week end to relax and take your minds off it....most importantly relax!!!


----------



## colta

Well.... I think I may have spoken too soon. 

I'm now spotting bright red blood... just when things start to get good they get worse. :cry:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well.... I think I may have spoken too soon.
> 
> I'm now spotting bright red blood... just when things start to get good they get worse. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Well.... I think I may have spoken too soon.
> 
> I'm now spotting bright red blood... just when things start to get good they get worse. :cry:

I sure hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Well.... I think I may have spoken too soon.
> 
> I'm now spotting bright red blood... just when things start to get good they get worse. :cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry, hopefully it stops.


----------



## moter98

Berdc - totally out of the blue here, but i've started drinking protein shakes in the mornings after my workouts and wondering if this could help you with your GD? the whey protein and fiber in it is supposed to help stabilize blood sugar. has your dr. said anything about them? they also contain lots of vitamins! i blend them in the blender to make a frappuccino like shake. it's delicious!


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Berdc - totally out of the blue here, but i've started drinking protein shakes in the mornings after my workouts and wondering if this could help you with your GD? the whey protein and fiber in it is supposed to help stabilize blood sugar. has your dr. said anything about them? they also contain lots of vitamins! i blend them in the blender to make a frappuccino like shake. it's delicious!

I actually make protein shakes for my mid morning snakes at work. I make them with peanut butter and sometimes I use fruit. I mix them thick to where they are like a milk shake. I have to take that medicine of the mornings with breakfast and it makes my sugar drop into the 60's so the shake is a good way for me to bring my sugar up without it being to high come lunch time.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Berdc - totally out of the blue here, but i've started drinking protein shakes in the mornings after my workouts and wondering if this could help you with your GD? the whey protein and fiber in it is supposed to help stabilize blood sugar. has your dr. said anything about them? they also contain lots of vitamins! i blend them in the blender to make a frappuccino like shake. it's delicious!
> 
> I actually make protein shakes for my mid morning snakes at work. I make them with peanut butter and sometimes I use fruit. I mix them thick to where they are like a milk shake. I have to take that medicine of the mornings with breakfast and it makes my sugar drop into the 60's so the shake is a good way for me to bring my sugar up without it being to high come lunch time.Click to expand...

oh, good! they are tasty aren't they? i'm gonna have to try adding some peanut butter to mine....yum!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta.... Glad the dr apt went well. Hopefully the bleeding will stop. I know it's scary but hang in there and try to relax. Fxd for you, praying for you, and hoping everything is ok.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc and Moter... I want a milkshake now. Chocolate and banana.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi Lil... Would you like to join our little band of women? I am sorry for your loss. Are you trying again this cycle or waiting?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Berdc and Moter... I want a milkshake now. Chocolate and banana.

mmmm.....i think i'm gonna have one now!


----------



## colta

I'm starting to wonder if maybe I might have a subchorionic hematoma? I'm still spotting, but it hasn't progressed to an all out flow and seems to be calming down. 
I did some googling and it seems to fit what's going on with me right now (even if it is quite rare)


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> I'm starting to wonder if maybe I might have a subchorionic hematoma? I'm still spotting, but it hasn't progressed to an all out flow and seems to be calming down.
> I did some googling and it seems to fit what's going on with me right now (even if it is quite rare)

sometimes you can develop a blood clot between the placenta and uterus, you are right. that could be what it is. also, sometime the placenta can be low lying and cause the same thing, but it almost always moves back up later in pregnancy. neither of these things are usually serious and usually correct themselves. FX!


----------



## mailcmm

I hope that what it is colta.

Moter... On my way to the store now for chocolate ice cream. Lol I have to have one now. Dh is driving me. Hehe


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I hope that what it is colta.
> 
> Moter... On my way to the store now for chocolate ice cream. Lol I have to have one now. Dh is driving me. Hehe

oooohh, ice cream! yum.


----------



## mailcmm

So I left at 530 and just got back from our "the pregnant lady needs chocolate ice cream" trip. Lol that is the one drawback to country livin. But tonight after dinner when I am enjoying my homemade chocolate and banana milkshake the drive will instantly be worth it lol.


----------



## menb

Hey ladies,

Yum, ice cream! Before logging on, I had a sherbet/ginger ale float. Yum. I might have another later on. :)

Colta, what a roller coaster. I'm so sorry, but also cautiously waiting with ya! I'm praying things turn out for all of us! :hugs:

I'm gonna TRY and do a little reading tonight, but I'm feeling sleep right around the corner. :sleep:

Man, do I wish that I could just know if everything was gonna be ok with these little ones. Where is this supposed pregnancy bliss? I just find myself in a rather constant state of wonder. Am I eating enough? Am I drinking enough water? Is my vitamin intake ok? Will I lose one of the babies? Are they both healthy right now? Agh! If I could just teach all day long, it would be better. I honestly don't start my mini-freak outs until the silent, long drive home. :dohh: Oh well. Worrying won't do me any good!

Uh, yeah...:sleep:


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Yum, ice cream! Before logging on, I had a sherbet/ginger ale float. Yum. I might have another later on. :)
> 
> Colta, what a roller coaster. I'm so sorry, but also cautiously waiting with ya! I'm praying things turn out for all of us! :hugs:
> 
> I'm gonna TRY and do a little reading tonight, but I'm feeling sleep right around the corner. :sleep:
> 
> Man, do I wish that I could just know if everything was gonna be ok with these little ones. Where is this supposed pregnancy bliss? I just find myself in a rather constant state of wonder. Am I eating enough? Am I drinking enough water? Is my vitamin intake ok? Will I lose one of the babies? Are they both healthy right now? Agh! If I could just teach all day long, it would be better. I honestly don't start my mini-freak outs until the silent, long drive home. :dohh: Oh well. Worrying won't do me any good!
> 
> Uh, yeah...:sleep:

Hate to say it menb, but worry is part of being a parent. It never goes away! Welcome to motherhood. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

menb- I feel the same way! I am constantly worrying! If I have no symptoms, I feel like it is a bad sign, if I feel miserable I feel like it is a bad sign. Spotting and cramping (while completely normal) scare the crap out of me! I think it is completely normal to worry. I convinced myself everything would be OK last time, only to find out my gestational sac was empty, and it is hard knowing that while it is rare to have two in a row, the exact same thing could happen again!


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> menb- I feel the same way! I am constantly worrying! If I have no symptoms, I feel like it is a bad sign, if I feel miserable I feel like it is a bad sign. Spotting and cramping (while completely normal) scare the crap out of me! I think it is completely normal to worry. I convinced myself everything would be OK last time, only to find out my gestational sac was empty, and it is hard knowing that while it is rare to have two in a row, the exact same thing could happen again!

I know exactly how you feel Twinkie... regardless of the fact that the odds are in our favour that this isn't another ectopic, I'm still worried... obviously the bleeding hasn't help negate that worry, but what can you do?

I'm still spotting, but it's gone back to a dark reddish/brown, old blood look... so that's good. I haven't had any terrible cramps, just the usual little twinges and pulling feeling. It feels like there is this big weight down there. 
I've also had to combat feelings of nausea twice now... last night before bed and when I woke up last night sweating to death (was SO warm)... That's another thing I've been dealing with, is hot flashes. One second I'm freezing (not surprising considering it's -23C/-10F outside) and the next I'm in blast furnace. Ah well... I'll take feeling crappy over losing my baby any day, bring it on!


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all.

I see we are all a bunch of worry warts. Lol I didn't worry at all the first two times. Never dreamed anything bad could happen. The third time I worried only because I had had a chemical the month before and was so worried it would happen again only to have a mc. Now I am not just nervous, I'm paranoid. Although we are pretty positive that the chemical and mc were due to the fact that I had a copper iud for 8 years just before I got pregnant. Our line of reason is that the embryo couldn't implant properly due to tissue/scar tissue build up in my uterus. The iud turned my period into hemmoraging with debilitating cramps. For five days my flow was so heavy I would bleed through a super plus pad/tampon in 20 minutes. And I would be in bed for at least 2 days because of the cramps. I can't take birth control because for some reason it turns me into Jekyll and Hyde. So the iud was my best option. So when they did my d&c I believe it cleaned out my womb making it a better place for my bean to implant. This idea is the only reason I haven't gone insane with worry. Lol 

I find keeping busy helps too and my farm and work keep me fairly busy. Not to mention my kids and there continuous activities. We plan on opening a food truck next year and the planning for that has been a big distraction as well.

Colta... Glad the bleeding seems to be old blood. Really hope it all just goes away. When is your next apt again? Was it the 7th?

Moter.... Using opks yet?

Tv how about you? Opks? 

Berdc, Menb and Twinkie.... How are you all feeling today?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I see we are all a bunch of worry warts. Lol I didn't worry at all the first two times. Never dreamed anything bad could happen. The third time I worried only because I had had a chemical the month before and was so worried it would happen again only to have a mc. Now I am not just nervous, I'm paranoid. Although we are pretty positive that the chemical and mc were due to the fact that I had a copper iud for 8 years just before I got pregnant. Our line of reason is that the embryo couldn't implant properly due to tissue/scar tissue build up in my uterus. The iud turned my period into hemmoraging with debilitating cramps. For five days my flow was so heavy I would bleed through a super plus pad/tampon in 20 minutes. And I would be in bed for at least 2 days because of the cramps. I can't take birth control because for some reason it turns me into Jekyll and Hyde. So the iud was my best option. So when they did my d&c I believe it cleaned out my womb making it a better place for my bean to implant. This idea is the only reason I haven't gone insane with worry. Lol
> 
> I find keeping busy helps too and my farm and work keep me fairly busy. Not to mention my kids and there continuous activities. We plan on opening a food truck next year and the planning for that has been a big distraction as well.
> 
> Colta... Glad the bleeding seems to be old blood. Really hope it all just goes away. When is your next apt again? Was it the 7th?
> 
> Moter.... Using opks yet?
> 
> Tv how about you? Opks?
> 
> Berdc, Menb and Twinkie.... How are you all feeling today?

still waiting on o here. no positive opk yet, but its still early


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I see we are all a bunch of worry warts. Lol I didn't worry at all the first two times. Never dreamed anything bad could happen. The third time I worried only because I had had a chemical the month before and was so worried it would happen again only to have a mc. Now I am not just nervous, I'm paranoid. Although we are pretty positive that the chemical and mc were due to the fact that I had a copper iud for 8 years just before I got pregnant. Our line of reason is that the embryo couldn't implant properly due to tissue/scar tissue build up in my uterus. The iud turned my period into hemmoraging with debilitating cramps. For five days my flow was so heavy I would bleed through a super plus pad/tampon in 20 minutes. And I would be in bed for at least 2 days because of the cramps. I can't take birth control because for some reason it turns me into Jekyll and Hyde. So the iud was my best option. So when they did my d&c I believe it cleaned out my womb making it a better place for my bean to implant. This idea is the only reason I haven't gone insane with worry. Lol
> 
> I find keeping busy helps too and my farm and work keep me fairly busy. Not to mention my kids and there continuous activities. We plan on opening a food truck next year and the planning for that has been a big distraction as well.
> 
> Colta... Glad the bleeding seems to be old blood. Really hope it all just goes away. When is your next apt again? Was it the 7th?
> 
> Moter.... Using opks yet?
> 
> Tv how about you? Opks?
> 
> Berdc, Menb and Twinkie.... How are you all feeling today?


Yup... another appointment on the 7th. I go in in the morning to have bloods done and then to the Dr at 2:45pm for my appointment. Right now I'm just praying my numbers doubled or more than doubled by then... I might see if I can convince DH to get me some more HPT's... lol, then I can see how I'm progressing. :haha: 
I'm starting to feel a bit better though emotionally. It's still hard and nerve racking and just down right unpleasant... but I just keep thinking, "It's only spotting right now... my numbers are good, no point in working myself up when there's nothing I can do anyway". 
So yeah, we'll see how things go on Tuesday.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta get those hpts I posted about.... The ones that quantify hcg. They are price but would be great to see how things are going. Your numbers are high enough now to always get a positive. But these will tell you your hcg. Looking for the web site again


----------



## mailcmm

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html

These would be perfect for you. An hpt is always gonna be positive but these would show you how it's going.


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta, I am glad to hear that you are back to brown spotting. I keep grunge to tell myself that.my blood tests were good so there is no reason to worry and it isn't going to help to worry anyway, but there are still times when I panic a little. I am glad you are doing a little better emotionally and i am still praying for good news for you on Tuesday.


----------



## BERDC99

:dance:My husabnd and I got up early this morning and went to Shoney and eat the breakfast buffet. After eating we went to Target and Sears where we made our first baby purchases. I know I have already bought some diapers and wipes, but this trip was exciting because it was our first trip together. We bought onsies, burp pads, blankets, and a baby book. I wish we knew what we were having so we could have bought some outfits. Come on March 21st.


----------



## colta

I think I've noticed a pattern forming with my spotting... in the mornings up until late afternoon, my spotting is very light brown and practically nonexistent... 
In the late afternoon (around 2-3pm... sometimes a hour later/earlier) it becomes either reddish brown or bright red and there is more of it along with some slightly more noticeable cramps...
In the evening... around 6-7ish it starts calming back down, going to a dark red/brown and becoming lighter (not as much) again until it's practically back to where it was in the morning... 

Isn't that weird?? :wacko:


----------



## mailcmm

Probably because you are more busy at that time of day.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Probably because you are more busy at that time of day.

Maybe... all I did different today at that time of day is shower... otherwise I've done nothing different. Still weird, ah well... what can ya do? :shrug:


----------



## BERDC99

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYh2y2RIDx8


----------



## mailcmm

Just beautiful berdc. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## menb

That is pretty weird Colta. Wonder if it has to do with movement/rest? Was the pattern true today as well?


----------



## colta

menb said:


> That is pretty weird Colta. Wonder if it has to do with movement/rest? Was the pattern true today as well?

Yes and no... after my shower I sat around for a while and rested and things seemed to calm down a bit... but then I went out to a friends house for her birthday (just sat around on the couch), but it picked up worse then it's been. I had a streak of red/pink blood on my panty liner and it seemed almost like a very light flow. However, since getting home (about 15mins after I noticed the increased amount), things have once again started to calm down. 

Throughout all of this I haven't had any real cramps... I have a few twinges and some mild crampy pressure, but nothing to write home about. I've read stories from a lot of women who have had this or similar during most of their pregnancies, but it's starting to get really freaking annoying and my stress levels are through the roof. I just wish I could have a normal pregnancy like so many others... I keep thinking "Why did I have to be the lucky one to deal with this stress and worry twice?". I don't generally like to think that way, there are others much less fortunate then myself, but it's hard... especially when you're tired and have been stressing far too much for far too long. 

Ah well, lets see what another day brings. Tomorrow is the last day I get to rest before I'm back to my 8 hour clinical rotations... I don't know what I'm going to do. :cry:


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> These would be perfect for you. An hpt is always gonna be positive but these would show you how it's going.

I did go and order a few of these tonight... they should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> These would be perfect for you. An hpt is always gonna be positive but these would show you how it's going.
> 
> I did go and order a few of these tonight... they should be here in a couple of days.Click to expand...

When I ordered from the site it only took about 2 or 3 days for it to get to me, but I live in the states where they are located. I wouldnt think it would take much longer to get to Canada.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> These would be perfect for you. An hpt is always gonna be positive but these would show you how it's going.
> 
> I did go and order a few of these tonight... they should be here in a couple of days.Click to expand...
> 
> When I ordered from the site it only took about 2 or 3 days for it to get to me, but I live in the states where they are located. I wouldnt think it would take much longer to get to Canada.Click to expand...

Hopefully not... I'm sure they'll be here by the middle of the week. So we'll see what happens when they get here. My appointment is on Tuesday, but it'd be nice to see my hcg continue to rise after that too.


----------



## BERDC99

Mail-one week from tonight the walkers will be back! I am sure they will have a marathon all day Sunday leading up to the new episode.


----------



## mailcmm

colta said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> These would be perfect for you. An hpt is always gonna be positive but these would show you how it's going.
> 
> I did go and order a few of these tonight... they should be here in a couple of days.Click to expand...
> 
> When I ordered from the site it only took about 2 or 3 days for it to get to me, but I live in the states where they are located. I wouldnt think it would take much longer to get to Canada.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully not... I'm sure they'll be here by the middle of the week. So we'll see what happens when they get here. My appointment is on Tuesday, but it'd be nice to see my hcg continue to rise after that too.Click to expand...

That's what I w thinking. That being said.... The manufacture had said in response to a disgruntled customer that since the test measures urine don't compare It to your blood test. They said you will need to take another detect 5 test and base your increase on that. I just don't wan you to see lower numbers and freak. They said the urine count is lower then blood.


----------



## mailcmm

Hello all. Just got back from panama city beach, fl for my sons gym meet. He did fabulous. He got 1st place on vault, 2nd on high bar, 3rd on parallel bars, 5th overall, & 6th on pommel horse. So very proud. Glad we made the trip in one day. I hate pc. It's a trashy place. We refer to it as the redneck riviera. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> Mail-one week from tonight the walkers will be back! I am sure they will have a marathon all day Sunday leading up to the new episode.

I know. I am so so excited. Been dying to know what happens after the whole barn debacle. Best show ever. Even dh doesn't know what to expect. As I said he reads the comic and he said hershels barn didn't go down like that. As a matter of fact Shane is dead at this point. So he's not sure where they are going with the show.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> These would be perfect for you. An hpt is always gonna be positive but these would show you how it's going.
> 
> I did go and order a few of these tonight... they should be here in a couple of days.Click to expand...
> 
> When I ordered from the site it only took about 2 or 3 days for it to get to me, but I live in the states where they are located. I wouldnt think it would take much longer to get to Canada.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully not... I'm sure they'll be here by the middle of the week. So we'll see what happens when they get here. My appointment is on Tuesday, but it'd be nice to see my hcg continue to rise after that too.Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I w thinking. That being said.... The manufacture had said in response to a disgruntled customer that since the test measures urine don't compare It to your blood test. They said you will need to take another detect 5 test and base your increase on that. I just don't wan you to see lower numbers and freak. They said the urine count is lower then blood.Click to expand...

Yeah... I wasn't too worried. I generally assumed that the reading would be lower... now just to get them here.
Had a bit of a scare this evening though. I stood up and felt a big gush, ran to the washroom and there was two quarter sized spots on my panty liner and it just felt like I was leaking. There were also a few very tiny clots. By now I'm so used to blood that I didn't freak... and it's already started to go down, but holy crap... was the scariest 10 seconds of my life. Can't wait till Tuesday to see how things are going.


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

I'm from the TTC after Ectopic buddy group, and just wanted to post a little note of support to *Colta*. For some reason, I've been drawn to your little group, and click on it from time to time to see how you're all going. Congratulations to the ladies who are pregnant, and sending good wishes to those who are trying! I'm very fortunate to also be cautiously expecting after an ectopic in November. It's a time that's been fraught with much worry, however I'm trying to take it day by day.

*Colta* - I'm so sorry to read that this new pregnancy journey is not straight forward, and that you are having to suffer through spotting, bleeding, uncertainty and fear. I am holding you & your DH in my thoughts, and am praying for good news at your next appointment. I wish that I could say something more insightful, but I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and hoping that this little one hangs on. (Your due date is my birthday, so I hope it is a lucky charm for you). 

Thanks for letting me crash ladies. Best wishes to all of you, and at this time, especially to Colta.

xox


----------



## television

Afternoon, well still waiting to O but todays a good day its my DS birthday hes 6 cant believe how quick time has gone love him so much and im so glad hes in my life:hugs:


----------



## television

colta said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> These would be perfect for you. An hpt is always gonna be positive but these would show you how it's going.
> 
> I did go and order a few of these tonight... they should be here in a couple of days.Click to expand...
> 
> When I ordered from the site it only took about 2 or 3 days for it to get to me, but I live in the states where they are located. I wouldnt think it would take much longer to get to Canada.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully not... I'm sure they'll be here by the middle of the week. So we'll see what happens when they get here. My appointment is on Tuesday, but it'd be nice to see my hcg continue to rise after that too.Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I w thinking. That being said.... The manufacture had said in response to a disgruntled customer that since the test measures urine don't compare It to your blood test. They said you will need to take another detect 5 test and base your increase on that. I just don't wan you to see lower numbers and freak. They said the urine count is lower then blood.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... I wasn't too worried. I generally assumed that the reading would be lower... now just to get them here.
> Had a bit of a scare this evening though. I stood up and felt a big gush, ran to the washroom and there was two quarter sized spots on my panty liner and it just felt like I was leaking. There were also a few very tiny clots. By now I'm so used to blood that I didn't freak... and it's already started to go down, but holy crap... was the scariest 10 seconds of my life. Can't wait till Tuesday to see how things are going.Click to expand...

GL for tomorrow hope it all goes ok for you :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well this pregnancy may be short lived too. I started spotting last night, and while I know spotting can be normal, this feels like it isn't. I have a dr appt at 1, but I have no idea what is going to happen at it since they have said I am too early for an u/s.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Well this pregnancy may be short lived too. I started spotting last night, and while I know spotting can be normal, this feels like it isn't. I have a dr appt at 1, but I have no idea what is going to happen at it since they have said I am too early for an u/s.

Praying for you Twinkie!


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie-Hope all is okay. Give us an update when you can.


----------



## BERDC99

I am ready to go home, eat, and go to bed!


----------



## colta

I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you Twinkie... I know just how scary it is. :hugs:

Ugh! I'm getting so nervous!! I just want it to be 2:45pm tomorrow so I can find out if things are going okay... I don't know how I'm going to make it through the day until my dr appointment. 
The spotting is still stressing me out a bit and I know tomorrow after my blood draw I'm going to be SO freaked waiting to get my hcg numbers back. I'm so so so scared they aren't going to double.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, maybe this will give you some hope colta.

I had an appt with the NP today. She checked my cervix and it is still closed and she didn't seem concerned about the spotting. She set up a u/s because she thought we would be able to see a heartbeat today. Well I had the u/s and no heartbeat yet, but there was a gestational sac with a yolk sac and the u/s tech said that it looked perfect for 5w 4d, according to the u/s tech it was too early for a heartbeat anyway. So I am back to the waiting game. 2 more weeks until my next u/s.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you Twinkie... I know just how scary it is. :hugs:
> 
> Ugh! I'm getting so nervous!! I just want it to be 2:45pm tomorrow so I can find out if things are going okay... I don't know how I'm going to make it through the day until my dr appointment.
> The spotting is still stressing me out a bit and I know tomorrow after my blood draw I'm going to be SO freaked waiting to get my hcg numbers back. I'm so so so scared they aren't going to double.

How long will it take for you to get your results?


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, maybe this will give you some hope colta.
> 
> I had an appt with the NP today. She checked my cervix and it is still closed and she didn't seem concerned about the spotting. She set up a u/s because she thought we would be able to see a heartbeat today. Well I had the u/s and no heartbeat yet, but there was a gestational sac with a yolk sac and the u/s tech said that it looked perfect for 5w 4d, according to the u/s tech it was too early for a heartbeat anyway. So I am back to the waiting game. 2 more weeks until my next u/s.

great news twinkie!

hoping for more great news tomorrow colta!!


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, maybe this will give you some hope colta.
> 
> I had an appt with the NP today. She checked my cervix and it is still closed and she didn't seem concerned about the spotting. She set up a u/s because she thought we would be able to see a heartbeat today. Well I had the u/s and no heartbeat yet, but there was a gestational sac with a yolk sac and the u/s tech said that it looked perfect for 5w 4d, according to the u/s tech it was too early for a heartbeat anyway. So I am back to the waiting game. 2 more weeks until my next u/s.

That's great news Twinkie! I'm sure everything is going to work out for you. If you don't mind my asking, what is your spotting like? Mine continues to be bright red and isn't 'light' (still only a few spots on panty liner). 



BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you Twinkie... I know just how scary it is. :hugs:
> 
> Ugh! I'm getting so nervous!! I just want it to be 2:45pm tomorrow so I can find out if things are going okay... I don't know how I'm going to make it through the day until my dr appointment.
> The spotting is still stressing me out a bit and I know tomorrow after my blood draw I'm going to be SO freaked waiting to get my hcg numbers back. I'm so so so scared they aren't going to double.
> 
> How long will it take for you to get your results?Click to expand...

The lab at the hospital usually sends the results to the Dr's office within 1-2hrs... so I should be able to call not long after getting the blood drawn.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, maybe this will give you some hope colta.
> 
> I had an appt with the NP today. She checked my cervix and it is still closed and she didn't seem concerned about the spotting. She set up a u/s because she thought we would be able to see a heartbeat today. Well I had the u/s and no heartbeat yet, but there was a gestational sac with a yolk sac and the u/s tech said that it looked perfect for 5w 4d, according to the u/s tech it was too early for a heartbeat anyway. So I am back to the waiting game. 2 more weeks until my next u/s.
> 
> That's great news Twinkie! I'm sure everything is going to work out for you. If you don't mind my asking, what is your spotting like? Mine continues to be bright red and isn't 'light' (still only a few spots on panty liner).
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you Twinkie... I know just how scary it is. :hugs:
> 
> Ugh! I'm getting so nervous!! I just want it to be 2:45pm tomorrow so I can find out if things are going okay... I don't know how I'm going to make it through the day until my dr appointment.
> The spotting is still stressing me out a bit and I know tomorrow after my blood draw I'm going to be SO freaked waiting to get my hcg numbers back. I'm so so so scared they aren't going to double.Click to expand...
> 
> How long will it take for you to get your results?Click to expand...
> 
> The lab at the hospital usually sends the results to the Dr's office within 1-2hrs... so I should be able to call not long after getting the blood drawn.Click to expand...

Are you doing that before you go to the doctor?


----------



## Twinkie210

My spotting varies between red and brown, but is only when I wipe. I kind of expect it to be a little worse tonight since I had a manual exam and a vaginal u/s...


----------



## mailcmm

Hi guys been gone all day so trying to catch up...

Twinkie... So glad everything went well at the dr. Hopefully it's just normal spotting. It is also very promising that you were able to see the sac and yolk sac. 5+4 is really earl to see a hb. My dr made me wait til 7 weeks because she said most of the time you don't see a hb at 6 weeks. Will pray for yo till your next us. Keep us posted on your spotting.

Colta.... Tomorrow is not coming fast enough. Everything crossed for you.

Pink ribbons... Thanks for your well wishes. Especially for our colta. Sorry for your loss and congrats on your pregnancy. Wishing you a hh9mo. Keep us posted on your little one. You and I are due a few days apart.

Menb and berdc... How are y'all doing today? Berdc I know how you felt about the day ending. I have been gone all day. Spent 3 hours just sitting in my car for my next appointment because that's not enough time to drive home and back. Massively sucked.

Moter and tv.... How goes it? Any signs of ovulation?

Moter you are entirely to quiet. Miss you!

Afm.... This was the shittiest day in existence and I am ready to it to be over. Was up at 2 am and then spent 5 hours total today in my car for a 1 hour apt, my sons gymnastics, and 1.5 hours of work. A total of 4.5 hours of activity and 5 hours in the car makes for an awful day in my book. So glad to be home.


----------



## mailcmm

Knew I missed something.... 


Tv... A very happy birthday to your little man!


----------



## menb

Hi all!

Twinkie and Colta: I sure am thinking positive thoughts and will be praying for your appointment tomorrow Colta!

Moter: I agree with Mail! You are way too quiet! :D You hanging in there?

TV: Not too much longer til o, right? 

Berdc and Mail: I'm right there with ya! This wasn't a necessarily bad day, but my ending was pretty shytty!

Pink Ribbons: I 'thanked' you for your message, but I wanted to personally say just how awesome that was of you to offer encouragement to our group. Thanks! :thumbup:

Me: Well, crazy family stuff that totally ruined my drive home. Long story, but basically my mom was put on a higher dosage of her seizure medicine and it is basically making her crazy. Doc hasn't called back to discuss. My sister is getting the brunt of my mom's outburst...just drama! Urgh!! :cry: :wacko: :nope:

Oh, and I threw up for the first time ths afternoon! Right in front of my students! They were running all around the room trying to find bags/can to help me. So sweet of them, but I feel like I've traumatized them for life! First of all, teachers aren't real people to students and now I've gone and thrown up on 'em! :dohh:


----------



## mailcmm

Wow it's quiet tonight. I am finally in bed and ready for the all new hoarders. It's sick but I love this show. Especially the cat hoarders. Lol they are the grossest.


----------



## mailcmm

Lol Menb... Wow. They must have been completely grossed out. No sympathetic puckers? I would have thrown up too. Hope your drama gets better. My mom has agrophobia and is medicated. They just changed her meds too and she is a nightmare. I know once it's regulated she will be awesome. So I totally feel ya. She tends to rage. We all just avoid her. Hang in there soon the meds will regulate and all will be fine. We go through this every three years. Since she's medicated for life they like to switch up meds. Wether it's medically necessary or because her dr dislikes my dad and want s to torture him we will never know. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Hi guys been gone all day so trying to catch up...
> 
> Twinkie... So glad everything went well at the dr. Hopefully it's just normal spotting. It is also very promising that you were able to see the sac and yolk sac. 5+4 is really earl to see a hb. My dr made me wait til 7 weeks because she said most of the time you don't see a hb at 6 weeks. Will pray for yo till your next us. Keep us posted on your spotting.

After my U/S, I realized there was really no way for me to see a hb yet. I am 5+4 by my LMP, but if you take into account that I didn't O until CD 17 or 18, I am more like 5+1. I am probably lucky that they coud see a yolk sac at this point!


----------



## Twinkie210

menb said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Oh, and I threw up for the first time ths afternoon! Right in front of my students! They were running all around the room trying to find bags/can to help me. So sweet of them, but I feel like I've traumatized them for life! First of all, teachers aren't real people to students and now I've gone and thrown up on 'em! :dohh:

What age to do you teach? I feel bad for you. I would hate to throw up infront of my grown up coworkers, I can't imagine a bunch of kids! At least they were OK with it!


----------



## colta

BERDC99 - I will be going for my blood work about 3 hours before I see my Dr... so he'll have the blood work before I get there. 

Twinkie - I hope the spotting goes away... it's so nerve racking to go to the washroom and see that when this is supposed to be the time you NEVER see it. 

Pink Ribbons - Thank you so much for that message. It meant a lot to me and DH... you all are amazing ladies, you've helped me and DH both during one of the most stressful times of our life. :hugs:

Menb - Hope you're feeling better... I'm sure you didn't traumatize those kids too much. :winkwink:... all kidding aside, you must have a great group of kids...

AFM - Kinda had a major freakout last night. I went to bed at 8pm ( :sleep: super early for me) and woke up at 1am with this wet feeling. I went to the washroom and it was like I had started my period. I freaked and was so scared and nervous and just ended up pacing the house for a while. It did eventually calm down a bit before I went back to bed, but it scared the hell out of me. 
I don't know if it was because of all the running I did yesterday or what. I had an 8 hour nursing clinical... so I was running around, helping move people (didn't do any major lifting), procedures...etc. I only got to sit down on my break and lunch... so I'm thinking that may have done it. At any rate, I took the day off today and am going to wait until I see my Dr before I go back... I want to make sure that the red spotting I'm having and the period like bleeding I had last night aren't affecting the baby. I never had any cramps with them... but still, it's freaky.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta...mfingers crossed. Hope everything goes ok today.

Twinkie... How are you doing?

Moter??? Where are you? Are you ok?

Tv... How was ds bday

Menb and berdc... ?

Afm... Need more sleepy


----------



## television

still dont im quite there with O but prob a few more days ds had a great birthday


----------



## Twinkie210

television- I am glad DS had a great birthday! He is at a great age anyway, I am sure he was so excited!

moter- where are you? did you oficially O? 

Still spotting a little, but it seems to be getting better.


----------



## BERDC99

:hi: girls! I slept so good last night. I ate dinner, took a shower, and was in bed by 7:30. I slept all the way until 6:35 this morning. My dh was teasing me saying that he was going to check me for bed sores. :rofl: I do get up at least three times a night to relieve my bladder so it is not constant sleep. 

My stomach is really starting to get hard. I can feel my bump growing up closer to my belly button. I have been reading in the second trimester that some girls start feeling their baby move at 13 weeks. I have yet to feel any movement. It may take me longer to feel it since I have had so many n between pregnancys. I wish I would feel some kind of movement. Just for reassurance that everythingis still okay. It has been almost a week since my ultrasound and I usually start to freak out again around this time. I had thought about buying a doppler, but I know I will just drive myself crazy if I didnt find the heartbeat. My dh said No No No. He agrees that I will freak out to much. 

Colta-I really ope everything goes well today. Le us know how your numbers come back. i really hope they do a ultrasound just to make sure everything is okay. 

Menb- I have a friend that is a first grade teacher and she did the same thing as you when she was pregnant. 

Mail- Hope you have a less stressful day today. Counting down the days till the walkers come back on. I just hope I can stay awake to watch it. 

Moter-where are you? Have you o'ed yet?

Twinkie- I am sure everything is fine and you ill see the hb when you go bck in two weeks. 

TV- What is your status?

Do any of you girls watch Teen Mom?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Colta...mfingers crossed. Hope everything goes ok today.
> 
> Twinkie... How are you doing?
> 
> Moter??? Where are you? Are you ok?
> 
> Tv... How was ds bday
> 
> Menb and berdc... ?
> 
> Afm... Need more sleepy

still here! just waiting on O


----------



## television

im here to still waiting to O neg opt today


----------



## mailcmm

Hopefully you will both o soon. I am ready for the tww. Lol


----------



## moter98

It's coming soon I think. Just had an almost positive


----------



## mailcmm

Yay! That is awesome news. I can't believe you are almost there. It really seems to be flying by. Not for you I am sure. Lol I am so ready for you to be pregnant!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta.... Any news?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Yay! That is awesome news. I can't believe you are almost there. It really seems to be flying by. Not for you I am sure. Lol I am so ready for you to be pregnant!

I am more than ready! It's been a long time already and I think I've been pretty patient.


----------



## Twinkie210

Ooooo TWW is around the corner!


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Colta.... Any news?

Well... I called the doctors office to get my beta numbers before I go in. They came back at 164. So they have a doubling time of 66 hours. Not ideal, but still within the 48-72 hour range. 
So I'm happy... not as happy as I would be if they were in the 200's, but at least they're doubling. Ugh, this is so stressful, I wish this whole debacle was over. 

When I go to the dr's today I'll be asking LOTS of questions about my spotting/bleeding... I've had enough of that.


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Colta.... Any news?
> 
> Well... I called the doctors office to get my beta numbers before I go in. They came back at 164. So they have a doubling time of 66 hours. Not ideal, but still within the 48-72 hour range.
> So I'm happy... not as happy as I would be if they were in the 200's, but at least they're doubling. Ugh, this is so stressful, I wish this whole debacle was over.
> 
> When I go to the dr's today I'll be asking LOTS of questions about my spotting/bleeding... I've had enough of that.Click to expand...

Let us know what he says. At least they are going up. At what point can they rule out ectopic? I know that has to be a big concern of yours, it would just be nice if they could at least tell you it is interuterine.


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Colta.... Any news?
> 
> Well... I called the doctors office to get my beta numbers before I go in. They came back at 164. So they have a doubling time of 66 hours. Not ideal, but still within the 48-72 hour range.
> So I'm happy... not as happy as I would be if they were in the 200's, but at least they're doubling. Ugh, this is so stressful, I wish this whole debacle was over.
> 
> When I go to the dr's today I'll be asking LOTS of questions about my spotting/bleeding... I've had enough of that.Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know what he says. At least they are going up. At what point can they rule out ectopic? I know that has to be a big concern of yours, it would just be nice if they could at least tell you it is interuterine.Click to expand...

It would be nice to know... But right now I'm more concerned with what's going on right now. I went to the washroom and had some really bad/sharp cervical pain and I ended up passing a bunch of bright red blood and 2 quarter sized clots, and a few smaller ones. I'm so scared right now! I'm sitting in the Dr's office and I'm just terrified that I'm losing my baby.... :(


----------



## BERDC99

Colta-I really hope they check for ectopic. Reading your post reminds me of when I had mine back in August. My number doubled but they were high enough to see something on ultrasound.


----------



## moter98

Praying colta


----------



## mailcmm

I am praying too colta. It really sucks that they can't tell you more. It's just a waiting game. That's how it was for me. Blood tests every 48 hours. My numbers doubled but were so low. Then they just stopped. Hopefully the dr will have some info.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... Are you going to do another opk today? I bet it's positive tonight!


----------



## moter98

Yeah I will check tonight mail!


----------



## mailcmm

Yay. Have you and dh already started :sex:? You better be. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

I think I may cave and get a Doppler. I am to the point where either way I am freaking out. So I don't know. I just want to hear something.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Yay. Have you and dh already started :sex:? You better be. Lol

Sadly no. Dh is so busy right now


----------



## mailcmm

Men! Well hopefully you have been dtd before then. I have high hopes. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

I did it. I broke down and bought the damn Doppler. I really hope it works. Got the sonoline b 3mhz Doppler. Anybody know if this is a good one?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Men! Well hopefully you have been dtd before then. I have high hopes. Lol

Well, speak of the devil! I say that and then he becomes available lol!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I did it. I broke down and bought the damn Doppler. I really hope it works. Got the sonoline b 3mhz Doppler. Anybody know if this is a good one?

I don't know about that one but I love them! Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks and get to baby making. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Thanks and get to baby making. Lol

I'm on it, haha!


----------



## mailcmm

You better be on it like white on rice for the next week lol


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... 5 more days til walkers. I am beyond excited. Totally watching the marathon. Almost ready to read the comic. Dh said not to though. He wants me to wait til the show is over.


----------



## colta

I'm currently in the ER waiting to here my results from an ultrasound. My doc sent me to get one after I told him what was going on. Me and DH are destroyed... If this turns out bad this will be our second ectopic in 6 months... We're crushed.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> I'm currently in the ER waiting to here my results from an ultrasound. My doc sent me to get one after I told him what was going on. Me and DH are destroyed... If this turns out bad this will be our second ectopic in 6 months... We're crushed.

Oh colta! So sorry. Still hoping for some good news. :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh no colta... What did he say otherwise? What can they see on the us this early? How long will it take?


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> I'm currently in the ER waiting to here my results from an ultrasound. My doc sent me to get one after I told him what was going on. Me and DH are destroyed... If this turns out bad this will be our second ectopic in 6 months... We're crushed.

Hope they give you answers. And if it is ectopic they clear the blockage out.


----------



## colta

I'm currently in the ER waiting to here my results from an ultrasound. My doc sent me to get one after I told him what was going on. Me and DH are destroyed... If this turns out bad this will be our second ectopic in 6 months... We're crushed.


----------



## mailcmm

Any news colta?


----------



## colta

Nope... Still waiting for the radiologist to show up. It obviously can't be too important, considering how damn long he's taking.


----------



## mailcmm

They don't consider mc important. As long as you are ok they don't care about the baby. That is a quote from an ER dr. It's disgusting.


----------



## mailcmm

Keep us posted. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## BERDC99

I wish they would hurry up!


----------



## mailcmm

Yesh it's awful to keep so many people waiting. Colta... Any news?


----------



## BERDC99

I cant imagine how she feels. I am on pins and needles refreshing my screen every few minutes.


----------



## mailcmm

I was doing the same but had to stop for dinner. Now I am back. I am trying to subscribe to the no news is good news. What a way to torture her. Why don't drs make these situations a priority. Don't they realize how awful it is for the expectant mother? Ridiculous


----------



## moter98

I hope they hurry up. This is getting rediculous, making Colta wait so long! Do they have any compassion at all?


----------



## BERDC99

OMG.....It is getting late. Going to cut my sons hair and get in the shower. Going to check back in a while. Colta, I sure hope everything is okay.


----------



## mailcmm

I am telling you. When I had spotting on Xmas eve that ER dr told me the baby is of no concern his job is only to make sure I am ok. So then you fall into the severity of symptoms puts you in line to be seen. If someone there has a bigger problem they will make her wait. Hopefully it won't be too much longer.

Why aren't you busy making babies? Lol


----------



## colta

Hey girls... Still waiting to be seen. There have been a few trauma's, so we keep getting pushed back. As it was, the radiologist only put his report in an hour ago. We've been surrounded by the most moronic group of people for the past however many hours... A lot of people who should never have had kids... 

Me and DH are emotionally exhausted... We've both got nothing left at this point. Sorry we've kept you in suspense for so long... Hopefully we'll have answers soon.


----------



## mailcmm

Don't you worry colta... We are more upset that they have kept you waiting. Completely ridiculous. Are you just in the waiting room? You would think they would put you in a quiet place. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

yes, hang in there colta!

mail - you are too funny. already got to the baby making, now just waitin on that eggy


----------



## mailcmm

Did you take an opk? Was it positive?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Did you take an opk? Was it positive?

almost positive. will take another one in about an hour


----------



## mailcmm

Well if not today I would say definitely by tomorrow. 

Hope colta gets some news soon.


----------



## mailcmm

I want jelly donuts.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I want jelly donuts.

lol! feed those cravings!!


----------



## mailcmm

I wish lol approximate drive time round trip for jelly donut... 1hour 20 min. Lol no donuts tonight. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Anybody else watch storage wars? Love this show


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Anybody else watch storage wars? Love this show

Watch it ever once in a while. I am trying to stay up for Teen Mom.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I wish lol approximate drive time round trip for jelly donut... 1hour 20 min. Lol no donuts tonight. Lol

that's a long drive! it's about a 4 minute drive for me. too easy to fulfill all my cravings, lol! 

took an opk and it is almost positive. really close. i think it will go positive overnight or in the morning!


----------



## mailcmm

Yay! So excited for you. I am ready for this show to be on the road.


----------



## moter98

almost positive right?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0047.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0049.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> almost positive right?

I would do it anyways that way the swimmers are already in there when the egg is released.


----------



## mailcmm

That second pic is so close if not positive. Y'all dtd I hope?


----------



## mailcmm

What time is teen mom? I am trying to stay awake to see if coltas ok. Than I am out. Lol so sleepy.


----------



## moter98

yep, dtd today and hopefully will get a chance tomorrow too.


----------



## mailcmm

Fabulous! All of a sudden I want to sing... I've got a feelin that tonight's gonna be a good night. Lol bet you catch that egg.


----------



## colta

Hey ladies... 

I'm home from the hospital... no conclusive answers. :cry:

The ER doctor looked through things and said it was WAY to early for an ultrasound (which I knew and tried to tell my ob/gyn).... he said the symptoms that I experienced today that ended up sending me to the hospital in the first place weren't all the worrisome when compared with my HCG numbers and their increase (which he agreed was slow, but still within normal limits). So... I'm continuing with beta hell. 
I'll have my numbers checked every couple of days and I'll have another ultrasound next week to see if anything can be seen. So... I'm exactly where I was last time... this is absolutely heartbreaking and terrifying. 

Me and DH have both agreed that for my own health and the health of the baby (if it's still okay) that I should take this semester off school and defer it until next year. I have certain clinical hours I need to have in order to graduate and without those I'm screwed... I've already missed 5 days, with more to be missed in the coming weeks... there just isn't any way. So, that is also devastating. I've poured 2 years of my life into this course and I love being a nurse.... so that's another thing that's making me upset... 

But yeah, sorry for all the suspense for nothing... I hope your lives are all going much more smoothly.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Fabulous! All of a sudden I want to sing... I've got a feelin that tonight's gonna be a good night. Lol bet you catch that egg.

haha! really hoping so. wouldn't be for lack of effort.


----------



## BERDC99

Teen Mom comes on at 10. This is my second or third season watching this set of girls. I will never make it.

I wish they would hurry up and tell Colta what is going on. I hate that she has had to sit and wait all day long on an answer. I hope se doesnt have an ectopic and need methotrexate again. When I had my shots is hurt so bad, and sucked having to wait three months to try again. I really wish the best for her.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Teen Mom comes on at 10. This is my second or third season watching this set of girls. I will never make it.
> 
> I wish they would hurry up and tell Colta what is going on. I hate that she has had to sit and wait all day long on an answer. I hope se doesnt have an ectopic and need methotrexate again. When I had my shots is hurt so bad, and sucked having to wait three months to try again. I really wish the best for her.

if you can't make it through, you can watch it online tomorrow for free


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I know exactly how you feel. I went through the same thing. It was a horrific 2 weeks. I used to lay in bed and think either way I just want this to be over. Just hang in there and try to relax. I am also sorry about school. But I believe that you will do it. Might take you longer but at least you will be healthy when you do it. To continue now would be a bad idea. The stress of your situation will bleed through into everything. When will they do your next bloodwork?


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> I'm home from the hospital... no conclusive answers. :cry:
> 
> The ER doctor looked through things and said it was WAY to early for an ultrasound (which I knew and tried to tell my ob/gyn).... he said the symptoms that I experienced today that ended up sending me to the hospital in the first place weren't all the worrisome when compared with my HCG numbers and their increase (which he agreed was slow, but still within normal limits). So... I'm continuing with beta hell.
> I'll have my numbers checked every couple of days and I'll have another ultrasound next week to see if anything can be seen. So... I'm exactly where I was last time... this is absolutely heartbreaking and terrifying.
> 
> Me and DH have both agreed that for my own health and the health of the baby (if it's still okay) that I should take this semester off school and defer it until next year. I have certain clinical hours I need to have in order to graduate and without those I'm screwed... I've already missed 5 days, with more to be missed in the coming weeks... there just isn't any way. So, that is also devastating. I've poured 2 years of my life into this course and I love being a nurse.... so that's another thing that's making me upset...
> 
> But yeah, sorry for all the suspense for nothing... I hope your lives are all going much more smoothly.

frustrating colta! how can they not know? i hope your numbers continue to rise and baby is healthy and "stuck" in there good. did you mention possible blood clot behind the placenta?


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> I'm home from the hospital... no conclusive answers. :cry:
> 
> The ER doctor looked through things and said it was WAY to early for an ultrasound (which I knew and tried to tell my ob/gyn).... he said the symptoms that I experienced today that ended up sending me to the hospital in the first place weren't all the worrisome when compared with my HCG numbers and their increase (which he agreed was slow, but still within normal limits). So... I'm continuing with beta hell.
> I'll have my numbers checked every couple of days and I'll have another ultrasound next week to see if anything can be seen. So... I'm exactly where I was last time... this is absolutely heartbreaking and terrifying.
> 
> Me and DH have both agreed that for my own health and the health of the baby (if it's still okay) that I should take this semester off school and defer it until next year. I have certain clinical hours I need to have in order to graduate and without those I'm screwed... I've already missed 5 days, with more to be missed in the coming weeks... there just isn't any way. So, that is also devastating. I've poured 2 years of my life into this course and I love being a nurse.... so that's another thing that's making me upset...
> 
> But yeah, sorry for all the suspense for nothing... I hope your lives are all going much more smoothly.

We must had been typing at the same time. 

I hate it for you and your dh that you are still without answers. I hope that in the next week or so you get them. Sorry that you have to defer school until next year. I know it is important to you, but so is your own health. Get some rest and drink plenty of fluids. Take care of your self!


----------



## mailcmm

I asked about that and my dr said that usually doesn't present until there is a gestational sac. But I didn't like him. So he could have been wrong. I would ask about implanting on a vein. They say that can cause bleeding.


----------



## mailcmm

I just thought of something... At the us with my mc they said "there is no sign of pregnancy in your uterus." at my us Xmas eve with this pregnancy the tech said "it's too early to see anything but your uterus looks like its swollen and that's promising." you should ask if they noticed any signs of that. Maybe a long shot but might help a little


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> I think I may cave and get a Doppler. I am to the point where either way I am freaking out. So I don't know. I just want to hear something.

We definitely have agreed to get one. We still need to decide which one though. Angelsounds, Hi bebe or Sonoline B. any thoughts anyone?


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> I did it. I broke down and bought the damn Doppler. I really hope it works. Got the sonoline b 3mhz Doppler. Anybody know if this is a good one?

Oh, how funny! That's one of our top 3 choices. I'm reading posts in order trying to catch up, so...missed this.


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I think I may cave and get a Doppler. I am to the point where either way I am freaking out. So I don't know. I just want to hear something.
> 
> We definitely have agreed to get one. We still need to decide which one though. Angelsounds, Hi bebe or Sonoline B. any thoughts anyone?Click to expand...

I got the angel sound and loved it! Worked great. I still have it in my drawer in my nightstand. Hoping to be using it again soon.


----------



## moter98

So I didn't drink any water this time and waited a couple hours and took another opk. It's positive! I will be in tww soon, eek!


----------



## menb

Oh Colta! I'm so pissed at these non-conclusive doctors/results. I feel so bad for you two! Long distance hug, sistah! :hugs:

I'm also sorry about school. No worries though! You still are a fantastic nurse and it will just take a wee bit longer for the paperwork proving it. As everyone has already said, take care of yourself, rest and drink lots of water! Love ya girl!


----------



## menb

moter98 said:


> So I didn't drink any water this time and waited a couple hours and took another opk. It's positive! I will be in tww soon, eek!

Hot damn!! Wahoo...let's do this!!:happydance:


----------



## menb

moter98 said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I think I may cave and get a Doppler. I am to the point where either way I am freaking out. So I don't know. I just want to hear something.
> 
> We definitely have agreed to get one. We still need to decide which one though. Angelsounds, Hi bebe or Sonoline B. any thoughts anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> I got the angel sound and loved it! Worked great. I still have it in my drawer in my nightstand. Hoping to be using it again soon.Click to expand...

Ahhh, decisions, decisions! We've had all three sites pulled up on my iPad since this weekend. Just can't decide! Ahhhh!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Yay!!! Moter. I bet you get this. I am so hoping you do.


----------



## mailcmm

I watched you tube videos. Like what I saw with the sonoline best but who knows. It shipped so maybe by Friday I will know. Lol


----------



## menb

Yeah, we've watched several clips too, but they only put their success stories on there, ya know? :/

I've scoured these boards looking for old threads. Still sifting...


----------



## menb

But no more for tonight! Stick a fork in me!!!

Yay, Moter...this is it! :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

I was done but I had to pee. Then dh called cause he is on his way home and always calls. I don't have the heart to tell him I was sleeping because he calls because he misses us so much. He talks until his cell phone goes out at the ga border. We have no cell coverage at our place. Gonna call those people and say no I can't hear you now. Anyway. To try and fall back asleep. Lol


----------



## television

colta said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> I'm home from the hospital... no conclusive answers. :cry:
> 
> The ER doctor looked through things and said it was WAY to early for an ultrasound (which I knew and tried to tell my ob/gyn).... he said the symptoms that I experienced today that ended up sending me to the hospital in the first place weren't all the worrisome when compared with my HCG numbers and their increase (which he agreed was slow, but still within normal limits). So... I'm continuing with beta hell.
> I'll have my numbers checked every couple of days and I'll have another ultrasound next week to see if anything can be seen. So... I'm exactly where I was last time... this is absolutely heartbreaking and terrifying.
> 
> Me and DH have both agreed that for my own health and the health of the baby (if it's still okay) that I should take this semester off school and defer it until next year. I have certain clinical hours I need to have in order to graduate and without those I'm screwed... I've already missed 5 days, with more to be missed in the coming weeks... there just isn't any way. So, that is also devastating. I've poured 2 years of my life into this course and I love being a nurse.... so that's another thing that's making me upset...
> 
> But yeah, sorry for all the suspense for nothing... I hope your lives are all going much more smoothly.

:hugs: im so sorry you still without answers


----------



## television

Morning from england hows it in your part of the world? its bloody freezing here -10 last night which is cold for the uk. I have a terrible cold which i cant seem to shift but hoping i will catch the eggy this time still waiting to O will test later to see expecting to O prob friday. come on lets do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Morning television. Looks like you have gotten out minnesota weather! That's average temps for us this time of year, except for this year. It has been in the 20's and 30's most of the winter here. This is spring like weather for us. No complaints here, lol! Come one tv, let's catch that egg. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... I miss England. I lived in London for half a year. I worked at peid a terre restaurant in the west end. It was an amazing experience. I would have stayed forever if not for kids and dh and immigration lol.even the kids loved it. They stayed with me for a couple months. My ds was only 4 and can now switch from American to English. Lol I don't remember the temp conversion though. I think y'all go y Celsius and we go by Fahrenheit so it's 22 in England? Either way it's 70 here which I think would be 38 your temp and this is supposed to be winter.

I hope you catch that eggy too!


----------



## moter98

We go by fahrenheit here.


----------



## mailcmm

So I went to a converter. It's 14 degrees Fahrenheit in tvs neck of the woods. And in my area it is 21 degrees Celsius. That was the hardest part about living in England. The oven temp never read over 200. Lol I really am bad at the metric system.


----------



## moter98

Ah, I see. I don't know celsius. I guess I shoulda paid more attention in school, lol


----------



## mailcmm

So we have tv and Moter catching eggs....

How are you doing today colta?

Twinkie... Has your spotting stopped?

Berdc and Menb... Are y'all sleeping as good as I am. I die every night. Even my 4 trips to the restroom don't wake me up all that much. Lol

Berdc... 4 more days.


----------



## mailcmm

My Doppler will be here Friday. This was probably a bad idea. But as soon as I am able to hear something I will post a video. I will probably hear the hb at my next apt before finding it myself lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Good morning girls! I was super tired last night and didn't get a chance to catch up until this morning.

Colta- I am so sorry you are still in waiting mode, FX'd for a good outcome

Moter & TV- catch those eggs girls!

AFM- still spotting a little, but it is mostly brown CM at this point. I am hoping it stops soon. Last time I had spotting like this it stopped after 24 hrs.


----------



## mailcmm

Fxd for you. It sound normal to me though. How much longer til us?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> My Doppler will be here Friday. This was probably a bad idea. But as soon as I am able to hear something I will post a video. I will probably hear the hb at my next apt before finding it myself lol

That's great mail! I loved mine. I did hear it at drs long before I could hear it in my Doppler so don't freak out if you don't hear it right away


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> My Doppler will be here Friday. This was probably a bad idea. But as soon as I am able to hear something I will post a video. I will probably hear the hb at my next apt before finding it myself lol
> 
> That's great mail! I loved mine. I did hear it at drs long before I could hear it in my Doppler so don't freak out if you don't hear it right awayClick to expand...

That is what would freak me out about having one. The doctor couldnt even find it in the office last week at 12+3.


----------



## television

Yea we go by c so it was -10 last night which would of been 14F brrrrr cold thats all i know ha ha. i live in central england my mum was from london though mailcmm.
:sex::spermy::bfp::baby: thats the plan:happydance::happydance:
Postive thinking :haha:
Oh and ive only ever been to Boston Massachusetts is that near to anybody?


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Yea we go by c so it was -10 last night which would of been 14F brrrrr cold thats all i know ha ha. i live in central england my mum was from london though mailcmm.
> :sex::spermy::bfp::baby: thats the plan:happydance::happydance:
> Postive thinking :haha:
> Oh and ive only ever been to Boston Massachusetts is that near to anybody?

Oh haha! That's ok weather for us in winter, lol! Today it is 10f and sunny so it's a pretty nice day for feb.


----------



## mailcmm

My kids are in shorts LOL. I love the weather right now.

As for Doppler I will try not to worry but I think I am riddled with worry as it is.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> My kids are in shorts LOL. I love the weather right now.
> 
> As for Doppler I will try not to worry but I think I am riddled with worry as it is.

I dont mind the weather this year. It's been a really nice winter for us!
I think you will worry no matter what. It's a part of pregnancy. I worried too.


----------



## television

i dont mind the weather its actually been ok so far this winter


----------



## colta

Afternoon ladies!

Well, not much to report from my neck of the woods... it's cold (-20C or -4F) and I'm resting again. 

Had a fair amount of spotting today, kinda figured I would considering I had a vaginal ultrasound yesterday. I've had a few more little clots and one other big one, but no crazy cramps... just my usual. 

I was able to contact my teacher with regards to postponing my graduation until next year... she was fabulous about it and gave me a great deal of encouragement, which was something I really needed.... my classmates have been slightly less than encouraging, not really taking what I want to do all that well at all... but that's not their issue, so I'm trying to ignore it.

My mom told me something today that really helped to calm me down. She told me that she and my grandmother had the exact same thing happen to them for all of their pregnancies (8 between the two of them, all successful)... so that's helped a great deal. I've heard that you're pregnancies mimic your mothers... so it's given me a bit of hope. 

So yeah, that's my day so far.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Glad your teacher was great about you postponing graduation. As for your classmates, well there are lots of people who just don't get the need to reproduce. That's wrong... They reproduce but it doesn't have the same meaning to them. My sil is one of those. Has two beautiful children but her career comes first. My nephew is 8 and still in diapers and my niece is 3 and has been on the potty once. Sil works from 7-8 four days a week and on Friday is so tired she leaves the kids at day care/school until 6. Then the kids are at my parents house at least every other weekend. It's sad. Why have kids. Some people just seem to have kids because it's expected. My kids are my life. They come first in everything. I totally get that everyone needs to work. I have to work myself but when it comes to my kids they come first and then my job. I do what I need to to support us and when they are older and don't need me so much I will chase my dreams and do what needs to be done to get ahead. Don't regret your decision. They are always multiple outlooks on things and neither is right or wrong. You are doing what you need to for your growing family and will take care of your career after. Others would take care of career and then focus on family. Not wrong just another way. Personally I think family first makes it easier to get career because the longer you spend getting career the harder it is to get family. Have hope. If nursing is what you want. You will get it. Just not this year. And that is totally ok.


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Well, not much to report from my neck of the woods... it's cold (-20C or -4F) and I'm resting again.
> 
> Had a fair amount of spotting today, kinda figured I would considering I had a vaginal ultrasound yesterday. I've had a few more little clots and one other big one, but no crazy cramps... just my usual.
> 
> I was able to contact my teacher with regards to postponing my graduation until next year... she was fabulous about it and gave me a great deal of encouragement, which was something I really needed.... my classmates have been slightly less than encouraging, not really taking what I want to do all that well at all... but that's not their issue, so I'm trying to ignore it.
> 
> My mom told me something today that really helped to calm me down. She told me that she and my grandmother had the exact same thing happen to them for all of their pregnancies (8 between the two of them, all successful)... so that's helped a great deal. I've heard that you're pregnancies mimic your mothers... so it's given me a bit of hope.
> 
> So yeah, that's my day so far.

Colta- I was talking to my Mom and the way home from the Dr. office on Monday and her pregnancy with me an my sister was very similar to my situation. She said that she had spotting early on and the Dr. put her on bed rest for a week, then brought her in for an early U/S (which was not done very often back then). It kind of made me feel better too, since I know that her pregnancy turned out good. I am hoping that things go the same way for me!


----------



## Twinkie210

12 more days until my U/S! Still feels like forever!


----------



## mailcmm

That is forever,. I will never make it that long. Lol who will you?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> That is forever,. I will never make it that long. Lol who will you?

I can't wait to be stressing about my scan. Hurry up already bfp!


----------



## mailcmm

I want to be stressing about your scan too! Hurry up. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I want to be stressing about your scan too! Hurry up. Lol

I'm trying!


----------



## mailcmm

I know. I know. Patience is one virtue that completely missed me. Lol 

I have been so lazy. I don't have th energy to do anything today. I really need o be cleaning my house but just can't move. Total waste of space.


----------



## moter98

HAha! But you have a great excuse. Relax! In a few more months you can worry about cleaning the house


----------



## mailcmm

I know. But by then it will look like one of those houses on hoarders. Lol ok so maybe not that bad but I like a clean house. I just can't do it. Keep dozing off. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Colta and Twinkie... Any updates?


----------



## mailcmm

Awfully quiet around here. Doing homework with the kids. I so miss dh. This is his department. Lol


----------



## menb

Hola girlies!

Long day today! Finally home and dead tired. Backache too. Urgh! 
Just wanted to check in on everyone--especially Colta and Twinkie. I was also checking for Moter and TV's updates. 

I'm so tired that I keep forgetting/neglecting to make the u/s appointment for next week. Doc told me last Thursday to make one for 2 weeks from then. Yikes! Hope there are still some appointments available for Friday afternoon. That's only day hubby can make it without taking off work. :dohh:

Laters! My eyelids hurt! :)


----------



## colta

Nothing really to update on... things are pretty much at a stand still. My bleeding has kind of been like a light AF... no major cramps (just off and on bitty cramps)... had another two clots this afternoon, but again with no pain... 

I dunno... the bleeding, like I said, is like a really light AF... but it's pink, not red... so I'm taking that as a good sign. 

Still have pregnancy symptoms.... really sore/swollen boobs, major fatigue, nausea (especially w/ my prenatals) and my skin is clearing up... So, nothing really to report. :shrug:

How is everyone else?


----------



## colta

Just went and looked at my previous chart from when I had the ectopic pregnancy... During that time, there was a point where I started bleeding really heavily and passing a lot of clots with A LOT of cramping... This was around CD40 of that cycle.... 

Well ladies, I'm on CD 42 of this cycle today... so I passed that crappy milestone. Now, I just need to last 10 more days and I'll be past the CD from last time that I was diagnosed and treated for an ectopic. 

I take passing these milestones with relatively mild (in my current opinion) issues as a really good sign! :happydance: Plus... my temp is still WAY the heck up there... whereas if I was miscarrying, more the likely it would have started to drop.


----------



## menb

Morning all!

Have great days!


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies! Not alot to update you on, spotting is still there every now and then but more like brown CM. I haven't been posting much because I have been so tired that I pretty much go straight to bed when I get home from work. I think I have been averaging 12 hrs of sleep a night!


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Just went and looked at my previous chart from when I had the ectopic pregnancy... During that time, there was a point where I started bleeding really heavily and passing a lot of clots with A LOT of cramping... This was around CD40 of that cycle....
> 
> Well ladies, I'm on CD 42 of this cycle today... so I passed that crappy milestone. Now, I just need to last 10 more days and I'll be past the CD from last time that I was diagnosed and treated for an ectopic.
> 
> I take passing these milestones with relatively mild (in my current opinion) issues as a really good sign! :happydance: Plus... my temp is still WAY the heck up there... whereas if I was miscarrying, more the likely it would have started to drop.

When do you have your levels check again?


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Just went and looked at my previous chart from when I had the ectopic pregnancy... During that time, there was a point where I started bleeding really heavily and passing a lot of clots with A LOT of cramping... This was around CD40 of that cycle....
> 
> Well ladies, I'm on CD 42 of this cycle today... so I passed that crappy milestone. Now, I just need to last 10 more days and I'll be past the CD from last time that I was diagnosed and treated for an ectopic.
> 
> I take passing these milestones with relatively mild (in my current opinion) issues as a really good sign! :happydance: Plus... my temp is still WAY the heck up there... whereas if I was miscarrying, more the likely it would have started to drop.
> 
> When do you have your levels check again?Click to expand...

Not sure... I go see my Dr today (in about 20mins actually)... so I guess I'll find out then. Probably tomorrow though. But yeah, right now I'm feeling good... all of the sudden, today I feel really positive about the whole thing. Which is more then I can say for how I felt the past week. So yeah, just going to relax and enjoy my day. Hopefully I'll get less doom and gloom at the appointment.


----------



## colta

Well... my Dr has changed his mind again. Now he doesn't think I'm having an ectopic pregnancy and he simply confused. 
I told him about my mothers and grandmothers history as far as bleeding through their pregnancies and he said that I could just be following along and have a similar pregnancy to theirs or I could be having an early miscarriage. 

Since I've had no real cramping and things haven't gotten worse, I'm inclined to disagree with the miscarriage idea. 

I took another FRER (still waiting for my nifty tests to arrive) to compare with a previous one I took and it's SO much darker and the line is coming up WAY faster... so I'm going to take this all as a good omen and just relax. :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Glad to hear he doesn't think it is ectopic, hopefully it is just taking a little while for your bean to settle in.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Well... my Dr has changed his mind again. Now he doesn't think I'm having an ectopic pregnancy and he simply confused.
> I told him about my mothers and grandmothers history as far as bleeding through their pregnancies and he said that I could just be following along and have a similar pregnancy to theirs or I could be having an early miscarriage.
> 
> Since I've had no real cramping and things haven't gotten worse, I'm inclined to disagree with the miscarriage idea.
> 
> I took another FRER (still waiting for my nifty tests to arrive) to compare with a previous one I took and it's SO much darker and the line is coming up WAY faster... so I'm going to take this all as a good omen and just relax. :thumbup:

Did he says when you are having bloodwork doen again?


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... my Dr has changed his mind again. Now he doesn't think I'm having an ectopic pregnancy and he simply confused.
> I told him about my mothers and grandmothers history as far as bleeding through their pregnancies and he said that I could just be following along and have a similar pregnancy to theirs or I could be having an early miscarriage.
> 
> Since I've had no real cramping and things haven't gotten worse, I'm inclined to disagree with the miscarriage idea.
> 
> I took another FRER (still waiting for my nifty tests to arrive) to compare with a previous one I took and it's SO much darker and the line is coming up WAY faster... so I'm going to take this all as a good omen and just relax. :thumbup:
> 
> Did he says when you are having bloodwork doen again?Click to expand...

Next Wednesday


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... my Dr has changed his mind again. Now he doesn't think I'm having an ectopic pregnancy and he simply confused.
> I told him about my mothers and grandmothers history as far as bleeding through their pregnancies and he said that I could just be following along and have a similar pregnancy to theirs or I could be having an early miscarriage.
> 
> Since I've had no real cramping and things haven't gotten worse, I'm inclined to disagree with the miscarriage idea.
> 
> I took another FRER (still waiting for my nifty tests to arrive) to compare with a previous one I took and it's SO much darker and the line is coming up WAY faster... so I'm going to take this all as a good omen and just relax. :thumbup:
> 
> Did he says when you are having bloodwork doen again?Click to expand...
> 
> Next WednesdayClick to expand...

Wow, that is a long time to wait.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... my Dr has changed his mind again. Now he doesn't think I'm having an ectopic pregnancy and he simply confused.
> I told him about my mothers and grandmothers history as far as bleeding through their pregnancies and he said that I could just be following along and have a similar pregnancy to theirs or I could be having an early miscarriage.
> 
> Since I've had no real cramping and things haven't gotten worse, I'm inclined to disagree with the miscarriage idea.
> 
> I took another FRER (still waiting for my nifty tests to arrive) to compare with a previous one I took and it's SO much darker and the line is coming up WAY faster... so I'm going to take this all as a good omen and just relax. :thumbup:
> 
> Did he says when you are having bloodwork doen again?Click to expand...
> 
> Next WednesdayClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, that is a long time to wait.Click to expand...

:shrug: I don't think he's too concerned one way or another what happens. I think I'm going to start looking into other doctors... The one I'm with doesn't seem to listen or care about patient concerns and jumps the gun/changes his mind WAY too much.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Well... my Dr has changed his mind again. Now he doesn't think I'm having an ectopic pregnancy and he simply confused.
> I told him about my mothers and grandmothers history as far as bleeding through their pregnancies and he said that I could just be following along and have a similar pregnancy to theirs or I could be having an early miscarriage.
> 
> Since I've had no real cramping and things haven't gotten worse, I'm inclined to disagree with the miscarriage idea.
> 
> I took another FRER (still waiting for my nifty tests to arrive) to compare with a previous one I took and it's SO much darker and the line is coming up WAY faster... so I'm going to take this all as a good omen and just relax. :thumbup:
> 
> Did he says when you are having bloodwork doen again?Click to expand...
> 
> Next WednesdayClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, that is a long time to wait.Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: I don't think he's too concerned one way or another what happens. I think I'm going to start looking into other doctors... The one I'm with doesn't seem to listen or care about patient concerns and jumps the gun/changes his mind WAY too much.Click to expand...

I do think it's standard practice to do bloods the way they are doing yours. With my chemical they did bloods two days apart at first then once a week. If I really wanted to though they would have let me do bloods every two days. Hope you get this all figured out soon with good news colta


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Not trying to be the doom and gloom voice, but during my mc I had similar problems with my dr. Actually with my drs partner because my dr wouldn't even see me. Finally after freaking out at the hospital and having them page him his partner saw me. The only reason I even bothered was because no other dr office would take me. They said since I was a patient of one dr they couldn't take me because i was a liability due to qthe threatened mc. So you may be stuck with this dr until the outcome is decided.

I am glad he doesn't think it is ectopic. My mc was and early mc. Started spotting at 4+4 and my hcg stopped doubling at 6wk. I had no cramps, no clots and very little bleeding, but I spotted daily during this time. The dr said it was a missed mc and did a d and c to make sure to get all the tissue out. We never saw anything on an us. Had one at 4+4 and at 6wk. No gestational sac or anything. My numbers at 6wks stopped doubling at 600. Dr had told me at the start that my numbers were too low for a viable pregnancy but that as long as they doubled there was a slim chance that everything might have suddenly turned out ok. They doubled every 48 hours for 2 weeks. Overall my experience was like a chemical but with high hcg. After the d and c they checked my numbers once a week until they hit zero to ensure they got everything. I feel the d and c is the only reason I was able to get pregnant this time. I called it going to womb stage one. 

My advice is ride your drs office. Make sure they are giving you the care you need and deserve right now. Not like they are gonna draw the blood. The lab will do that. That being said there is nothing your dr can do right now. He can't see anything and can't help anything. It's a waiting game. I know getting my hcg results was the only thing that kept me calm. Maybe for you the week wil be better. Everybody is different. I was told by several different drs that staying off my feet as much as possible and drinking lots of water were the only things I could do. So I did. I never got out of bed except to pee and drank 1 gallon of water daily.

Fxed that it all turns out ok. Can't wait for Wednesday to see how your numbers look. Maybe they wil be high enough for an us.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter.. Just looked at your chart. Yes I am a total stalker. Lol looks like you will get your crosshairs tomorrow on cd 12. Tww!! Fx fx fx for you.

Tv... How about you? Did you have a positive opk?

Berdc... Dead people in 3 days. I can't wait to see the fallout from Sophia. I am gonna cry all over again.

Menb... How goes it? Did you sleep well last night?. Lol you seem to pass out every night.

Twinkie. Brown is good or so they say. Hope it stops soon. 

Afm... I am really bummed about my back. Was hoping I would make it thru these 9mo without too much added pain but I am officially looking at 9mo of hell. Two days ago my right big toe went numb. I just figured it would go away. By last night the top of my foot was numb. I have occasionally over the last couple of weeks getting a sharp pain on my right side. It goes around to my back and buttock. Well now it is moving down my thigh. Turns out my sciatic nerve is pinched. And because I have numbness it is bad. Possibly to the point of permanent damage. So they are gonna monitor it for the next couple of weeks but I am probably going to have to go to physical therapy.i wish I had finished finding out exactly what was wrong with my back before ttc. Now there is no real help or relief. Next major worry is if my foot goes completely numb I won't be able to work. Will cross that bridge when I get there though. So we shall see. They did say after birth it should all clear up and my baby is worth a few months of agonizing pain.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow, that sounds painful mail! Hope PT can fix that for you. Incidentally, my mom has just taken my grandma to the chiropractor for the exact same problem. She can barely even walk right now. Are you able to go to chiro when pregnant?


----------



## mailcmm

Thats the crux. I was seeing a chiro. He said he would feel more comfortable with me seeing a neurosurgeon because the treatment wasn't helping. My family has degenerative spine disease. So he wanted to make sure he didn't add to my chronic pain. I was in the process of getting diagnosed when I got pregnant. After the mc i was so consumed with ttc i never finished my mri. So even though ob said I can go to a chiropractor I am kinda thinking that might not be a good idea? I guess we will see how bad the pain gets. My dad is 100% disabled with his back. Same with both of his sisters and his mother. Two of my cousins and me have already started showing signs. So I don't know what to do yet. Figure if the pain/numbness gets worse I will do pt and see if that helps if not then I will look into the chiro. Just don't want to do more harm as the ob feels confident the pain should go when the baby is born. I really am stumped as to how to proceed so figure I will let my pain be my guide.


----------



## mailcmm

Does your grandma have numbness? Can you ask her if you don't know? Lol sorry if that seems nosy but I don't know anyone who has had sciatic problems.


----------



## moter98

I don't know. I will have to ask. My mom just said she was taking her cause she's in so much pain right now. I hope it all goes away after you have baby.


----------



## mailcmm

So do I. Lol but it's not crippling yet so that's gotta be good. I hope. Lol basically my chronic pain is slightly worse with spasms. And the numb toe/top of foot. 

Do you think you will get your crosshairs? I am very excited about your tww. I am ready for you to start testing.


----------



## moter98

If my temp is high tomorrow I will get my crosshairs. I already put a fake temp in for tomorrow to see if it would lol!


----------



## mailcmm

I used to do the same thing lol. Fxd and excited.


----------



## mailcmm

Has anyone ever seen the first 48? It's scary. They just showed a real body. Super interesting though because it's not a reenactment.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Has anyone ever seen the first 48? It's scary. They just showed a real body. Super interesting though because it's not a reenactment.

I love that show.


----------



## BERDC99

I am excited for tomorrow cause I get the results for my NT scan and bloodwork. And only 41 days till we find out if we are team blue or team pink.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh berdc... Exciting stuff. Lots of luck and best wishes for good results. 

The show is pretty interesting. I like cop shows though. Dexter is one of my favorites. Although that's a serial killer shower. Lol still really cool.


----------



## television

Still no positive O im thinking today it should be getting there but lines were very light yesterday so:shrug: im have a few cramps this morning though so:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Still no positive O im thinking today it should be getting there but lines were very light yesterday so:shrug: im have a few cramps this morning though so:thumbup:

Mine were super light just before o this cycle. I thought I was days away yet because usually my lines get progressively darker. Not this time though. I had a faint line, then an almost positive, then a positive two hours later. So you could have a blaring positive by tonight!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck catching those eggs ladies!

berdc- I hope you test results come back great!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> Still no positive O im thinking today it should be getting there but lines were very light yesterday so:shrug: im have a few cramps this morning though so:thumbup:
> 
> Mine were super light just before o this cycle. I thought I was days away yet because usually my lines get progressively darker. Not this time though. I had a faint line, then an almost positive, then a positive two hours later. So you could have a blaring positive by tonight!Click to expand...

its strange i usually get like you said progressively darker days b4 but not even close yesterday im going to test in a bit as it afternoon here and ive held wee for 4 and half hrs so ill know whats going on soon.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> Still no positive O im thinking today it should be getting there but lines were very light yesterday so:shrug: im have a few cramps this morning though so:thumbup:
> 
> Mine were super light just before o this cycle. I thought I was days away yet because usually my lines get progressively darker. Not this time though. I had a faint line, then an almost positive, then a positive two hours later. So you could have a blaring positive by tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> its strange i usually get like you said progressively darker days b4 but not even close yesterday im going to test in a bit as it afternoon here and ive held wee for 4 and half hrs so ill know whats going on soon.Click to expand...

FX!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> Still no positive O im thinking today it should be getting there but lines were very light yesterday so:shrug: im have a few cramps this morning though so:thumbup:
> 
> Mine were super light just before o this cycle. I thought I was days away yet because usually my lines get progressively darker. Not this time though. I had a faint line, then an almost positive, then a positive two hours later. So you could have a blaring positive by tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> its strange i usually get like you said progressively darker days b4 but not even close yesterday im going to test in a bit as it afternoon here and ive held wee for 4 and half hrs so ill know whats going on soon.Click to expand...
> 
> FX!Click to expand...

It was still not quite there :shrug: dont know must O a bit later this month


----------



## BERDC99

:yipee:Both bloodwork and NT scan came back negative for birth defects. :yipee:


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> :yipee:Both bloodwork and NT scan came back negative for birth defects. :yipee:

That's great!


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> :yipee:Both bloodwork and NT scan came back negative for birth defects. :yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moter98

:happydance:


BERDC99 said:


> :yipee:Both bloodwork and NT scan came back negative for birth defects. :yipee:

:happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

That's awesome berdc. So happy for you.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok so I am sitting down for the first time today. I am so exhausted. My sciatic pain is killing me right now and Tylenol isn't cutting it. But I got my house clean. And I mean clean. I need to call the maid service now to come in once a month for the big stuff. Daughter has a math competition tomorrow. That should be cool.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok so I am all caught up now. 

Moter... Congrats on those crosshairs. Tww!!!!

Tv... Did the opk get positive yet?

Colta... How are you doing? Has the spotting stopped yet? Any change?

Twinkie... Are you still spotting? How much longer till the us.

Berdc... I already got you. Lol but I am still happy for you. Day after tomorrow... Can't wait for the walking dead to come back on.

Menb...are you sleeping? Lol how are you doing?

Afm... I am still in pain. Just trying not to think about it. Oh and my Doppler arrived. Found the hb. It was 149 and jumped to 154 for like 10 sec before it disappeared forever and it was hard to hear... Like it was far away. Lol told myself I wouldn't use the thing but once a day. Dh was so excited but was like where did it go? Lol he was so angry at me when it arrived. Lol totally didn't want to get one because he is already worried about my stress level. Now he keeps telling me to check one more time. I am hoping maybe in a week or two we will be able to find it easier and listen longer.

Well ladies... I am hoping to be asleep in the next 30 minutes so have a good night.


----------



## colta

Still spotting... although it's more of a light AF sometimes. Still bright red... less clots, which is a bonus. 
To be honest, I'm pretty down right now. I'm trying to be as positive as I can, but whenever I stand up to use the washroom I get a big gush... at this point I'm just wondering how a baby could possibly still be okay with all the bleeding I've done. :cry:

I have another ultrasound sometime this week, probably around Thursday/Friday, and as devastated as I'm going to be... I can't see how this isn't ectopic... I mean, I've bled so much over the past week and it hasn't been old blood... how could still there be a baby still in there? :cry: My hormone levels haven't dropped according to hpt's... so really, what else could it be?

I dunno, sorry to dampen everyone's good news with my crappy news... congrats Berd for getting great results.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... There is one positive story for each sad one. Hang in there. When do the detect5 tests arrive? I don't think you are having another ectopic. Only based on I would think you would be in more pain. But what do I know? Why not call your dr on Monday and see if they will do another quant? Why drive yourself insane until Wednesday?


----------



## television

dont know y but still haven't O yet whats going on??


----------



## Twinkie210

So far the spotting has stopped. 9 days until my next U/S. I am still super tired and sick for most of the morning and evening. New problem is i can't poop! I switched prenatals since the kind I was famine had no iron in them, but I think I might switch back, to see if it helps. Lot of fruits and veggies for me today.

Colta, I am sorry about the bleeding I am hoping this isn't ectopic. I agree you should call your.Dr on Mon to see if they will do a quant sooner.

Mail, I have no idea how you do all you do! I hope your pain eases up.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Ok so I am all caught up now.
> 
> Moter... Congrats on those crosshairs. Tww!!!!
> 
> Tv... Did the opk get positive yet?
> 
> Colta... How are you doing? Has the spotting stopped yet? Any change?
> 
> Twinkie... Are you still spotting? How much longer till the us.
> 
> Berdc... I already got you. Lol but I am still happy for you. Day after tomorrow... Can't wait for the walking dead to come back on.
> 
> Menb...are you sleeping? Lol how are you doing?
> 
> Afm... I am still in pain. Just trying not to think about it. Oh and my Doppler arrived. Found the hb. It was 149 and jumped to 154 for like 10 sec before it disappeared forever and it was hard to hear... Like it was far away. Lol told myself I wouldn't use the thing but once a day. Dh was so excited but was like where did it go? Lol he was so angry at me when it arrived. Lol totally didn't want to get one because he is already worried about my stress level. Now he keeps telling me to check one more time. I am hoping maybe in a week or two we will be able to find it easier and listen longer.
> 
> Well ladies... I am hoping to be asleep in the next 30 minutes so have a good night.

FF changed my crosshairs after I entered my temp in this morning so I am 3dpo again,lol!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Still spotting... although it's more of a light AF sometimes. Still bright red... less clots, which is a bonus.
> To be honest, I'm pretty down right now. I'm trying to be as positive as I can, but whenever I stand up to use the washroom I get a big gush... at this point I'm just wondering how a baby could possibly still be okay with all the bleeding I've done. :cry:
> 
> I have another ultrasound sometime this week, probably around Thursday/Friday, and as devastated as I'm going to be... I can't see how this isn't ectopic... I mean, I've bled so much over the past week and it hasn't been old blood... how could still there be a baby still in there? :cry: My hormone levels haven't dropped according to hpt's... so really, what else could it be?
> 
> I dunno, sorry to dampen everyone's good news with my crappy news... congrats Berd for getting great results.

I really hope there is a good explanation for this Colta and it's a happy one. Try to take it easy and distract yourself as much as possible to pass the time till your next u/s. Still praying here!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> dont know y but still haven't O yet whats going on??

I o'd 2 or 3 days later than normal this cycle. Of the last 8 cycles, this is the latest I have o'd. So try not to be too concerned. Our bodies like to play tricks on us I think.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> So far the spotting has stopped. 9 days until my next U/S. I am still super tired and sick for most of the morning and evening. New problem is i can't poop! I switched prenatals since the kind I was famine had no iron in them, but I think I might switch back, to see if it helps. Lot of fruits and veggies for me today.
> 
> Colta, I am sorry about the bleeding I am hoping this isn't ectopic. I agree you should call your.Dr on Mon to see if they will do a quant sooner.
> 
> Mail, I have no idea how you do all you do! I hope your pain eases up.

Oh my, did I have the same problem with DS! What helped me was eating LOTS of apples. I would eat 2-3 a day. If that wouldn't cut it I would take Colace. My handy little book from the Dr. said that was ok to take during pregnancy. I didn't know about this at the time, but Metamucil works wonders for that! I do believe that is approved to take during pregnancy and better for you than the Colace. I actually take it everyday so I don't need to worry about my fiber intake the rest of the day.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks Moter! I am trying to fix the problem by eating better, but good to know there is something I can take if that doesn't work. I had this problem with DS too, but it was not this early.


----------



## mailcmm

Well everyone. Found my baby's hb first try today. And was able to keep it. 135-140. What a wonderful sound. So excited. And glad I got the Doppler.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Thanks Moter! I am trying to fix the problem by eating better, but good to know there is something I can take if that doesn't work. I had this problem with DS too, but it was not this early.

Isn't it crazy how that tiny little bean can wreak havoc on your system?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Well everyone. Found my baby's hb first try today. And was able to keep it. 135-140. What a wonderful sound. So excited. And glad I got the Doppler.

Oh wow! Yours read the actual bpm?! I didn't know you could get ones like that. Mine doesn't do that. 
p.s. all that worrying and you found the heartbeat right away!


----------



## mailcmm

I know. Lol I had to show my mom and kids and we sat there listening. The baby was moving so I held real still and it would be there for 30 sec and then swim off and back. Positive it wasn't me because I find me at 91-96 bpm. The baby has been between 135 and 150 since it was busy doing the back stroke. Tomorrow I will record it. My Doppler is awesome. Sonoline b highly recommend.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I know. Lol I had to show my mom and kids and we sat there listening. The baby was moving so I held real still and it would be there for 30 sec and then swim off and back. Positive it wasn't me because I find me at 91-96 bpm. The baby has been between 135 and 150 since it was busy doing the back stroke. Tomorrow I will record it. My Doppler is awesome. Sonoline b highly recommend.

Ooh, I might be buying another one when I get my bfp, lol!


----------



## colta

Urgh!!! How freaking long can this go on?? I mean honestly... I've had bright red spotting/light af type bleeding for SIX days now!! And six days prior to that of pink/brown spotting... 

I'm honestly at my wits end... I caved and called my OB (I have his emergency number) and he wouldn't even consider getting bloods or an u/s done until Wednesday... I'm so frustrated. 
I've already did this once with my last pregnancy... I'm so sick of this purgatory, this complete and utter hell... I just want to know so I can move on with my life. I just don't understand why this has to happen twice? I'm only 22 years old and it feels like I was doomed before I started... I just want a family, I'm tired of people telling me things happen for a reason, or that I'm too young or that I have plenty of time... that means squat when all you've ever wanted is a family
I feel so broken and exhausted... I just want to know what's going on. If I still have a baby (where it's supposed to be... though that seems to be becoming a slimmer possibility every day) or if I don't anymore so I can get things taken care of and move on... I'm so tired of all this. :cry:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Urgh!!! How freaking long can this go on?? I mean honestly... I've had bright red spotting/light af type bleeding for SIX days now!! And six days prior to that of pink/brown spotting...
> 
> I'm honestly at my wits end... I caved and called my OB (I have his emergency number) and he wouldn't even consider getting bloods or an u/s done until Wednesday... I'm so frustrated.
> I've already did this once with my last pregnancy... I'm so sick of this purgatory, this complete and utter hell... I just want to know so I can move on with my life. I just don't understand why this has to happen twice? I'm only 22 years old and it feels like I was doomed before I started... I just want a family, I'm tired of people telling me things happen for a reason, or that I'm too young or that I have plenty of time... that means squat when all you've ever wanted is a family
> I feel so broken and exhausted... I just want to know what's going on. If I still have a baby (where it's supposed to be... though that seems to be becoming a slimmer possibility every day) or if I don't anymore so I can get things taken care of and move on... I'm so tired of all this. :cry:

Oh colta! I'm so sorry you are having to go through this limbo hell. Why can't the dr at least give you bloodwork? Doesn't make sense to me. Are you able to find another dr right now?


----------



## mailcmm

I would go to the ER. Say you're having really bad cramps. They will run your hcg. If nothing else you will get a number. And who knows... Maybe something on an ultrasound. When my dr wouldn't see me I went to the ER and went again until finally my drs partner saw me. But before that the ER was all I had. They have to see you. It will give you some answers


----------



## menb

Colta--still praying for you and your hubby. I really am truly sorry you are going through this. My thoughts are with you-let's just hope this is a case of 'bleeding throughout a healthy pregnancy'. 

Mail--our Doppler arrived too and we also love it! We were able to hear one of the babies consistently at about 150bpm, but not the other one. That would be the one that the doc said was farther back when he listened two weeks ago. We are planning to try again after getting back from church and youth group later tonight. 

Berdc--so happy for you and the baby! Great results! Hope you all celebrated!

Moter & TV--this might be it, eh? You certainly have been patient enough. Hoping for the best!

Twinkie--the nurse at my school gets the same breakthrough bleeding every month right around time for her period. She's 33 weeks and the doctors keep checking her and everything is fine. Hoping yours is the same type of situation. 

Me--yep, still exhausted much of the evening. Was out with our youth group ALL day yesterday, so absolutely crashed when we finally got home around 10--I felt bad cuz I told hubby we'd watch a movie. I fell asleep while he was in the bathroom and that was the end of that! I'm also falling behind in my readings and posts for class. Yikes! I'm just so tired at night and then our weekends are jammed packed. I've got to do better! Got up and worked from 4-6am this morning and cranked out a lot, but still lots more to do. We're 11 weeks now, so hoping the energy returns soon! 

Have a great Sunday, everyone! Off downstairs to breakfast and then church!


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Been a quiet day. Kids are outside playing and I am being a lazy bones. The rest is nice though. 

So how is everyone?

Moter, tv.... Any news yet? When do y'all plan on testing?

Colta.... Hope you're hanging in there. Still hoping everything turns out ok for you. Are you gonna try the ER for some info?

Berdc... Tonight tonight!! So excited about the walking dead.

Twinkie... Spotting status? Overall status?

Menb... It is so nice having the Doppler isn't it? I heard my baby again today. 140-150 bpm. It's the most perfect sound in the world.


----------



## moter98

It's been quiet all weekend! Hope everyone is doing well. 
Mail, still waiting for test time. I will wait until thurs to start I think. Too many bfn's are getting to me. The upside is I've been so busy this weekend I've barely thought about ttc and just enjoyed life in general.


----------



## mailcmm

That's great. I have had a busy weekend too. We just met our neighbors after 3 yrs lol and it turns out they are lovely. They have a son my kids age and a 3 year old and the kids are having a blast. We had them over for dinner last night. It was so nice to entertain. Most of the people we meet won't drive out here. I love to entertain. I have also been planning our reception dinner. We are going to gt married in private but have a small party the next day. Be about 20 people. But parties regardless of size are my forte lol I am thinking a runner of wheat grass with some wild flowers here and there and cnterpeices of lighted branches. Since we are chefs the grass will be planted in lager porcelain bake pans and mini grass pots in matching mini baking bowls with a tea light at each place setting. Then the guests can take he bowls as a gift. Also going to get tree discs and burn our names a nd wedding date on them to put in the bowls. Or on them with raffia. That's what I have so far anyway.


----------



## moter98

Oh what great ideas! Have you gotten your wedding dress yet?


----------



## Twinkie210

It has been a long weekend.

Colta- I really hope you get some answers soon.

Mail- that sounds so lovely! I love weddings and parties!

AFM, the spotting seems to have stopped, which is good. Nausea and tiredness is still sticking around as well as the constipation. I have had raisin bran, strawberries, an apple, yogurt, two slices of whole wheat bread, and a glass of "Plum Smart" (I just can't do prune juice ewwwww). And I don't feel any closer to relief :( maybe tomorrow.

My family has had a rough week, my uncle is very sick in the hospital, and it is not looking good right now.


----------



## menb

Twinkie210 said:


> It has been a long weekend.
> 
> Colta- I really hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> Mail- that sounds so lovely! I love weddings and parties!
> 
> AFM, the spotting seems to have stopped, which is good. Nausea and tiredness is still sticking around as well as the constipation. I have had raisin bran, strawberries, an apple, yogurt, two slices of whole wheat bread, and a glass of "Plum Smart" (I just can't do prune juice ewwwww). And I don't feel any closer to relief :( maybe tomorrow.
> 
> My family has had a rough week, my uncle is very sick in the hospital, and it is not looking good right now.

I'll pray for your uncle and the family. :hugs:


----------



## television

nothing to report think im O today tests were quite close yesterday but no quite pains today and just waiting for a positive test today


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie sorry about your uncle. Glad the spotting has stopped. As for the constipation call your dr just to double check what he thinks but ducolax is safe during pregnancy. It will make you go within 24 hours.

Moter... I did get a dress... https://img.davidsbridal.com/s7view..._f13092_2.psd.xml?layer=2&op_colorize2=595C68
I got it in champagne and I may have it shortened to tea length. They had a baby bump too so I could try it on and it works perfectly. Plus I won't be that big in another month. Hopefully lol 
I am also gonna get one of these instead of a veil.... https://img.davidsbridal.com/s7view...t=DavidsBridalInc/dbi_f11_v8028_front.jpg.fpx


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... Fxd for your o. Catch that eggy

Colta... How are you doing girl?

I am going to change statuses today as I need to do Moter and tv as being in the tww.


----------



## Twinkie210

The constipation seems to be getting better since I switched to a prenatal without iron and have been eating more fiber. I think I am just a person who doesn't need the extra iron, because I didn't have this problem until I switched vitamins. I think I am going to throw out the vitamins with iron.


----------



## mailcmm

I always have to take them without iron. That's how I know the ducolax is safe. Lol even without the iron while I am pregnant I only go to the bathroom maybe every 3 days. My bowels are slow to begin with this just adds too it. Lol so I feel ya


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie sorry about your uncle. Glad the spotting has stopped. As for the constipation call your dr just to double check what he thinks but ducolax is safe during pregnancy. It will make you go within 24 hours.
> 
> Moter... I did get a dress... https://img.davidsbridal.com/s7view..._f13092_2.psd.xml?layer=2&op_colorize2=595C68
> I got it in champagne and I may have it shortened to tea length. They had a baby bump too so I could try it on and it works perfectly. Plus I won't be that big in another month. Hopefully lol
> I am also gonna get one of these instead of a veil.... https://img.davidsbridal.com/s7view...t=DavidsBridalInc/dbi_f11_v8028_front.jpg.fpx

Gorgeous!


----------



## Twinkie210

I love that dress. It is similar to the cut that I had for my bridesmaid dress in my sister's wedding. The cut is super flattering. I was a little heavier in my sister's wedding and that style of dress hid my waistline and drew attention to the boob area, which was about the only flattering part on me at the time! A little baby bump will look so cute in that dress!


----------



## television

I got a big fat positive OPT today:happydance:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> I got a big fat positive OPT today:happydance:

:happydance:
Woohoo!!!
Get to BD


----------



## mailcmm

Go tv!!! Catch that egg!!!

Thanks guys. I love it and I think it will be great. The wedding dresses were just too much. Not monetarily but too much dress. And the color is a deep ivory and shimmery I just fell in love. It is very flattering. I am so excited. Dh is really starting to get into the planning as well. We picked invites and are going to a florist.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> I got a big fat positive OPT today:happydance:
> 
> :happydance:
> Woohoo!!!
> Get to BDClick to expand...

Ha ha ha:haha:


----------



## BERDC99

Colta- did you ever get in earlier to see your doctor? 

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM-I am fine. Worked six days last week and just dont feel like I have had a day off cuase Sunday I worked around the house all day. I wish the remodeling in the bathroom was done cause it creates so much of a extra mess.


----------



## mailcmm

We just finished an addition. It was awful. What did you think of the walking dead? I want Shane to just disappear. He is unhinged and I don't see what the point was in Lori going after Rick. He was gone maybe an hour when she took off. Idiot. And why didn't she check the map first or get directions. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## menb

Hey girls...

Home from school, had some dinner and I'm out! Wish I could have gone to bed about an hour ago. 

Hope all is well with everyone!

Yay, TV!! Get to it!!!

Beautiful dress, Mail!


----------



## mailcmm

Bed time!!! Night all. Lol


----------



## television

Well i would of been nearly 39 wks gone now:cry:, want the 22nd to hurry up and bugger off it would of been my due date for my little been, once its over and gone i can move on! Happy valentines day(if you have that in the states) and its also my 2 yr anniversary today:flower: 
How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... I hope the 22nd comes and goes quickly. We do have valentines day. But me and my best friend alway celebrate Mexican Holiday on the 14 th. it's our ban on valentines day because it sucks. We would go to a Mexican restaurant on every 14th eat food and drink margaritas and get good and wasted. Lol so happy Mexican holiday!


----------



## menb

television said:


> Well i would of been nearly 39 wks gone now:cry:, want the 22nd to hurry up and bugger off it would of been my due date for my little been, once its over and gone i can move on! Happy valentines day(if you have that in the states) and its also my 2 yr anniversary today:flower:
> How is everyone else getting on?

Happy Valentines Day and congrats on another year of marriage! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Happy Valentine's Day and Happy Anniversary TV!

My due date is coming up in March and I am anxious to pass it too.

Colta- How are you doing? Any update?

Feeling sick again today... :( Hopefully it is for a good reason :) 6 more days until my next U/S.


----------



## moter98

Happy Anniversary TV!


----------



## menb

Urgh! Lost an entire post! Oh well...here we go again!

Yeah, I'm still passing out as soon as we get home. Was excited cuz the blessed 2nd Tri is almost here. Then, I read posts in the multiples section and heard that the exhaustion doesn't really ever leave... Hoping our pregnancy is different. I honestly can't be the type of teacher that I'm used to being with this level of exhaustion. It really is bad--normal, but whew!

So, I took off today. I've got to get ready for parent-teacher conferences that are tomorrow and Thursday. Full days of teaching and then conferences both nights til 7! 12 hours of teaching and talking! It's a killer when I'm not preggo. I can't even imagine what the next two days will bring??!!

So, on the agenda today: lots of laundry; grading unit 6, 7, and the mid-year math tests; grade comprehension test from Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry (awesome book!!); mentally preparing for conferences and I need to get my nails done. I have one load of laundry in now only to discover that we are out of detergent! That's awesome, especially since I stopped at Walgreens on the way home this morning (from dropping my hubby at school). Awesome! So, this load goes into the dryer and I'm back to Walgreens! 

Oh, and I experienced my first bout of morning sickness this morning! Whoa baby, did that knock me out! Really??!! 12 weeks in and now it wants to start? :dohh: 

Have a great day ladies...oh, next u/s is this Friday at 1pm. We'll be 12 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Urgh! Lost an entire post! Oh well...here we go again!
> 
> Yeah, I'm still passing out as soon as we get home. Was excited cuz the blessed 2nd Tri is almost here. Then, I read posts in the multiples section and heard that the exhaustion doesn't really ever leave... Hoping our pregnancy is different. I honestly can't be the type of teacher that I'm used to being with this level of exhaustion. It really is bad--normal, but whew!
> 
> So, I took off today. I've got to get ready for parent-teacher conferences that are tomorrow and Thursday. Full days of teaching and then conferences both nights til 7! 12 hours of teaching and talking! It's a killer when I'm not preggo. I can't even imagine what the next two days will bring??!!
> 
> So, on the agenda today: lots of laundry; grading unit 6, 7, and the mid-year math tests; grade comprehension test from Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry (awesome book!!); mentally preparing for conferences and I need to get my nails done. I have one load of laundry in now only to discover that we are out of detergent! That's awesome, especially since I stopped at Walgreens on the way home this morning (from dropping my hubby at school). Awesome! So, this load goes into the dryer and I'm back to Walgreens!
> 
> Oh, and I experienced my first bout of morning sickness this morning! Whoa baby, did that knock me out! Really??!! 12 weeks in and now it wants to start? :dohh:
> 
> Have a great day ladies...oh, next u/s is this Friday at 1pm. We'll be 12 weeks!! :happydance:

I didn't realize we wear so close together. Guess cause you don't have ticker.


----------



## menb

Yeah, I keep trying that ticker thingy...it's not my friend! :)


----------



## menb

And why the nervous status, Berdc?


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> We just finished an addition. It was awful. What did you think of the walking dead? I want Shane to just disappear. He is unhinged and I don't see what the point was in Lori going after Rick. He was gone maybe an hour when she took off. Idiot. And why didn't she check the map first or get directions. Can't wait for next week.

I have to agree that Shane is not a friendly person. I didn't understand Lori going out either. I kept wondering who was in the car that flipped on the previews. I am so ready for next weeks episode to see what happens from here.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> And why the nervous status, Berdc?

I forgot to change it after I had my 12 week scan.


----------



## mailcmm

We are all pretty close. I am at 11 weeks tomorrow. I bet Menb will be the first to go into labor though. I had both of my previous kids 3 weeks and 1 day early so pretty sure I won't make it til sept. I am gonna say I go into labor August 14. Lol


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> We are all pretty close. I am at 11 weeks tomorrow. I bet Menb will be the first to go into labor though. I had both of my previous kids 3 weeks and 1 day early so pretty sure I won't make it til sept. I am gonna say I go into labor August 14. Lol

Hey!!! Don't say that! You all have done this before! I have ABSOLUTELY no idea what I'm doing! I can't go first!!!! :dohh: :)


----------



## menb

Now I'm freakin out...:nope: forget this... I need a nap! :sleep: Nope, haven't left the bed to take out that one load and put in dryer and haven't gone to store for more detergent. :sleep: I'll try again in an hour or so! Hee Hee!!!


----------



## mailcmm

You have twins. Twin mommies almost always deliver early. I say August 7.


----------



## mailcmm

About to post a video of my baby's hb. Waiting on utube to process it


----------



## mailcmm

Disregard my noisy ass we bark at every squirrel dogs at the end of video. Lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCw3rnUqS34&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BERDC99

I am picking my date as July 28th. With my GD they already said I will go early because of the size of the baby.


----------



## mailcmm

We are gonna be so miserable this summer. Lol I may just stay in my pool all day and night lol


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> We are gonna be so miserable this summer. Lol I may just stay in my pool all day and night lol

I will be in mine as much as possible. I had my son in June which wasn't to back but I am not looking forward to July with this one.


----------



## mailcmm

Tell me about it. My son was born June 23 and it was awful. But here July and sept are worse.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Tell me about it. My son was born June 23 and it was awful. But here July and sept are worse.

My son was born June 21st.


----------



## BERDC99

Has anyone started on the nursery yet, or made any big purchases?

Our nursery is done yet empty. I have only bought small items like diapers, wipes, blankets, mittens, bibs and a few other things. I really need to get started on the big items since I have nothing. My mom and my sisters have already scheuled my shower for June 16th. I am hoping I get alot of what I need then.


----------



## mailcmm

My nursery is done but empty. Shower scheduled sometime in early August. Haven't bought anything yet. Just got some coupons that will expire so going to use those soon and get diapers. I won't really buy much. I have a very very large family as does dh. We will get everything we need and my parents gift is every unpurchased item on the registry plus the furniture. At my shower for my kids. I had enough soap/lotion that even giving it away at showers for friends I had enough to make it 4 years. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

My son was born September 17th and the summer was miserable. This one will be pretty much the same, I am due 1 week after my due date with DS, so I am guessing another September baby for me, LOL. Plus DS I was induced 10 days early with DS and he was already almost 9lbs, so I am guessing another big baby too.

I can't wait to start looking at nursury items! I just need to get through Monday first.


----------



## BERDC99

Colta-How are you doing? Any updates? you still on for the doctor tomorrow?


----------



## mailcmm

I have been worried about colta. At some point we have all asked and she hasn't been on in days. Hope everything is ok. Update us when you can colta. We are all still praying for you.


----------



## menb

Hey ladies...

Finally got my lazy a outta the bed and to the nail shop. Also got a few things from grocery store we needed. Started another load of laundry--finally! 

Haven't done a damn thing for school or school! Urgh! Hubby wants to go out for dinner. That would be nice, but since we don't really go out-I have no idea where to pick! One of his students gave him a $75 restaurant.com gift card, but I still have no clue! Urgh---time to pick him up in half an hour! HELP!!! :dohh:


----------



## mailcmm

We did valentines breakfast. Dh teaches night class. It was nice. Hope you have a nice time. And don't fall asleep in the plate lol. I think you should change your userid to sleepy. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

So I think I might not be hearing the baby. Mine doesn't sound like others I have heard. It is still over 120 posted some video on 1st tri and got one who says nope one who says sounds like a hb. I am hating life right now.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> So I think I might not be hearing the baby. Mine doesn't sound like others I have heard. It is still over 120 posted some video on 1st tri and got one who says nope one who says sounds like a hb. I am hating life right now.

I seen and heard the post. I think it is your artery, but I am not sure. Just two weeks and we go back to the doctor.


----------



## mailcmm

Same here. Driving me insane. If it isn't confirmed in two weeks I am telling him I want an us. I can't go another 4 weeks without knowing.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So I think I might not be hearing the baby. Mine doesn't sound like others I have heard. It is still over 120 posted some video on 1st tri and got one who says nope one who says sounds like a hb. I am hating life right now.

Even if it isn't it's still really early on yet to hear it so try not to worry. It doesn't mean anything if you don't hear it yet!


----------



## mailcmm

I know just my price of mind. I just feel like if I don't hear it soon I will go to the dr and find out the baby stopped growing at 7 seeks or something and if my dr had run more tests like I wanted hem too I would have not spent 6 weeks think I was pregnant. I try to be excited but I truly hate every moment of being in this not knowing limbo. At 12 weeks I am gonna tell him point blank I have to know that my baby is alright.


----------



## BERDC99

Moter is right. My doctor couldnt even find mine at my 12 week visit. It is still early to be hearing it. I am sure everything is fine. Dont freak out! When is you next ultrasound? I am counting down the days I have 5 weeks from tomorrow till my gender scan.


----------



## mailcmm

We had wanted 2 babies but I dont know if I can do this again. You're supposed to be happy and excited during this time but I am just riddled with worry. Maybe I should have quit after the mc. I really just don't want to do anything. I just want some confirmation that everything is ok. And for my nightmares to go away.


----------



## mailcmm

I don't get an ultrasound until 20 wks. My dr says everything is fine. How can he know that? I can't believe him at all. I will flip if he doesn't find it in two weeks. No way I make it to 17 weeks. I just cant


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I don't get an ultrasound until 20 wks. My dr says everything is fine. How can he know that? I can't believe him at all. I will flip if he doesn't find it in two weeks. No way I make it to 17 weeks. I just cant

Have you tried placing the Doppler very low? Lower than you would think it should be. That's how I found ds hb. But it was also way later in that I found it too. And I had to lie still for about half hour before I found it too. I was always checking more towards under my belly button but it turns out hb was much lower than that and would fade in and out like he was rolling around in there.


----------



## mailcmm

I find the "hb" which has been between 135-150 and it does roll away all on its own. If I move slightly to the left I find another at 80-90 but it doesn't sound like other videos. It stays fast though. So not sure.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvUGVa-QRcE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mailcmm

That video was done holding the stick in the same spot without moving until the loud screech toward the end


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I find the "hb" which has been between 135-150 and it does roll away all on its own. If I move slightly to the left I find another at 80-90 but it doesn't sound like other videos. It stays fast though. So not sure.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvUGVa-QRcE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sounds like baby hb to me. If your heart rate was that fast you should be working out or up moving around. Laying down your hr should be below 100.


----------



## mailcmm

I have been laying down for 3 hours. Lol so either my chest is gonna explode or I am hearing my baby? It just sounds different then other people's video.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I have been laying down for 3 hours. Lol so either my chest is gonna explode or I am hearing my baby? It just sounds different then other people's video.

Sounds like mine did with ds. Your hr would not be that high. If it is, get thee to a hospital!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter. I just thought it would sound more like a gallop. So I went looking and listening to other peoples heartbeats. Bad idea. I have been fine for days with it until I thought it might not be right. I really should live in ignorance and ban myself from google.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Thanks Moter. I just thought it would sound more like a gallop. So I went looking and listening to other peoples heartbeats. Bad idea. I have been fine for days with it until I thought it might not be right. I really should live in ignorance and ban myself from google.

Stop worrying. Baby is fine. No more googling!


----------



## mailcmm

Sorry I freak out. This hasn't been easy. I think I would have been ok not finding anything but finding something and not being sure really got my wheels turning. Mymind is my enemy


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Sorry I freak out. This hasn't been easy. I think I would have been ok not finding anything but finding something and not being sure really got my wheels turning. Mymind is my enemy

We have all done it!


----------



## mailcmm

How is the tww going? I can't wait for you to start testing. And I really wish we would hear from colta. I really hope she is ok and that tomorrow bodes well.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> How is the tww going? I can't wait for you to start testing. And I really wish we would hear from colta. I really hope she is ok and that tomorrow bodes well.

It's passing. Really hoping for a bfp of course!

Yes colta, how are you? We are getting worried not hearing from you.


----------



## mailcmm

We are all hoping for your bfp! Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> We are all hoping for your bfp! Lol

thanks!


----------



## mailcmm

Trying so hard to stay awake for dh to get home. Doubt I will make it til 1130. So very tired.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Trying so hard to stay awake for dh to get home. Doubt I will make it til 1130. So very tired.

I rarely make it past ten and I'm not even pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## mailcmm

I know it's just that is valentines day and I miss him.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I know it's just that is valentines day and I miss him.

Oh lucky! You have that want to see each other on special days kind of love? Last time I saw dh he was slamming the door on his way out lol! Ds was driving him crazy.


----------



## colta

Hello all... sorry I haven't been around for the past few days, just trying to get some things sorted out and dealt with. 

I never did end up going to the ER, I didn't feel like waiting for 6 hours to be told what I already know (or don't know, depending on how you look at it). All in all though, it's been a rough week. 

At the moment I'm pretty sure there is no hope for this pregnancy. My bleeding has continued despite all my efforts otherwise, and I'm still passing at least 2 large clots a day with a bunch of little clots interspersed. I've also had on and off cramping, usually at night. At first it wasn't too bad, but tonight it was awful. 
There was about 4 -5 hours where the cramps would come and go in waves and at one point they were so bad I would moan and pant trying to get through them. I figured they were probably contractions and that I'm miscarrying as we speak. I ended up taking some pain relievers and a warm bath and that's seemed to calm it down a bit.... so at least that helped. 
I took another HPT today to see if the line was getting lighter, but it wasn't conclusive. The line seemed lighter than my previous one, but if it was it was only by half a shade, so that could be chalked up to any number of reasons. At any rate, I'll find out tomorrow when I get my beta hcg done. 
I've spent a good deal of my day crying in utter anguish... but DH has done his best to cheer me up and reassure me that we'll someday have a family, I sincerely hope to god that he's right.

So yeah.... that's where I'm sitting right now... fairly confident I'm baby-less and heartbroken, exactly where I started about 6 months ago... :cry: It's days like these that make you hate life. Me and DH have tried our best to keep living and moving on.... but suffice to say, this has been a very unpleasant Valentine's Day. :nope:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Hello all... sorry I haven't been around for the past few days, just trying to get some things sorted out and dealt with.
> 
> I never did end up going to the ER, I didn't feel like waiting for 6 hours to be told what I already know (or don't know, depending on how you look at it). All in all though, it's been a rough week.
> 
> At the moment I'm pretty sure there is no hope for this pregnancy. My bleeding has continued despite all my efforts otherwise, and I'm still passing at least 2 large clots a day with a bunch of little clots interspersed. I've also had on and off cramping, usually at night. At first it wasn't too bad, but tonight it was awful.
> There was about 4 -5 hours where the cramps would come and go in waves and at one point they were so bad I would moan and pant trying to get through them. I figured they were probably contractions and that I'm miscarrying as we speak. I ended up taking some pain relievers and a warm bath and that's seemed to calm it down a bit.... so at least that helped.
> I took another HPT today to see if the line was getting lighter, but it wasn't conclusive. The line seemed lighter than my previous one, but if it was it was only by half a shade, so that could be chalked up to any number of reasons. At any rate, I'll find out tomorrow when I get my beta hcg done.
> I've spent a good deal of my day crying in utter anguish... but DH has done his best to cheer me up and reassure me that we'll someday have a family, I sincerely hope to god that he's right.
> 
> So yeah.... that's where I'm sitting right now... fairly confident I'm baby-less and heartbroken, exactly where I started about 6 months ago... :cry: It's days like these that make you hate life. Me and DH have tried our best to keep living and moving on.... but suffice to say, this has been a very unpleasant Valentine's Day. :nope:

So sorry colta. What a terrible day, and in valentines day too! Praying for you.


----------



## mailcmm

Lots of hugs for you and dh. Hoping for some good news for you tomorrow.


----------



## mailcmm

Well lots of people have posted they don't think it's baby. I am trying to be ok with that. Dr in 2 weeks. And if he doesn't hear it I will order an us. Whether he likes it or not. I had terrible nightmares and now I have to go to work on a crap nights sleep. I hate today. 

Colta please let us know how today goes. Our hearts and prayers are with you.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:
 

> Well lots of people have posted they don't think it's baby. I am trying to be ok with that. Dr in 2 weeks. And if he doesn't hear it I will order an us. Whether he likes it or not. I had terrible nightmares and now I have to go to work on a crap nights sleep. I hate today.
> 
> Colta please let us know how today goes. Our hearts and prayers are with you.

Those people don't k ow why they are talking about! I am working out right now and my heart rate is 132. I wear a heart rate monitor, the one with the band strapped around your chest so I know it's accurate. Now 144. There is no way your heart rate would be that high laying down.


----------



## mailcmm

They say the Doppler is off


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> They say the Doppler is off

Lol! No way. Stop listening to them. Baby is fine.


----------



## mailcmm

One lady posted a video. Mine doesn't found anything like hers. Maybe because of the placenta And my heartbeat together make the dopplernumbers higher?


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- I am so sorry this is all happening. I hope you get some conculsive answers today. Big hugs your way!

Mail-If you heard a "hb" around 140, then heard something aroud 80 or 90, I definately think it is the baby you are hearing and then your own. BUT, with that being said, last time I was at the Dr. my hr was 141! apparently when I am nervous it goes really high. They made me lay for a minute and rechecked it and it was 100.


----------



## BERDC99

Colta- These are for you.....:hug:

What time are you going to the doctor today?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> One lady posted a video. Mine doesn't found anything like hers. Maybe because of the placenta And my heartbeat together make the dopplernumbers higher?

What?! That is so wrong, lol! Sounds just like what I heard on my Doppler with ds. Don't listen to those misinformed people.


----------



## colta

I go in for blood work around lunch time... so about 2-3 hours from now. After that I wait about an hour and a half and I'll have the results. As it is right now, it's just going to be a confirmation of what I already know. 

After everything that happened last night, I decided to take another hpt this morning to check on what I figured had happened. And I was right... 
The HPT was lighter then they've been for a while... before they had all been as dark or darker then the control line, even the one yesterday afternoon before the crazy cramping took place. This one though, wasn't as dark... wasn't even close to being as dark. After everything that has happened, I'm under no illusion that I still have a baby... 

I just don't understand. I'm young, I'm in good health and I've never had any gynecological issues... how could I lose two babies in 6 months? :cry: What''s so wrong with me that I can't be a mom... it's all I've ever wanted to be from the time I was a little girl. I believe in karma... and I just don't know what I've done that's made me deserve so much pain? 
I feel awful... my husband, my parents, his parents, they were all counting on me to bring this baby to term... and I've failed again. Why can't I just be a mom??? :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> I go in for blood work around lunch time... so about 2-3 hours from now. After that I wait about an hour and a half and I'll have the results. As it is right now, it's just going to be a confirmation of what I already know.
> 
> After everything that happened last night, I decided to take another hpt this morning to check on what I figured had happened. And I was right...
> The HPT was lighter then they've been for a while... before they had all been as dark or darker then the control line, even the one yesterday afternoon before the crazy cramping took place. This one though, wasn't as dark... wasn't even close to being as dark. After everything that has happened, I'm under no illusion that I still have a baby...
> 
> I just don't understand. I'm young, I'm in good health and I've never had any gynecological issues... how could I lose two babies in 6 months? :cry: What''s so wrong with me that I can't be a mom... it's all I've ever wanted to be from the time I was a little girl. I believe in karma... and I just don't know what I've done that's made me deserve so much pain?
> I feel awful... my husband, my parents, his parents, they were all counting on me to bring this baby to term... and I've failed again. Why can't I just be a mom??? :cry:

This does NOT mean you can't be a mom.:hugs: And I don't think that this is punishment for anything you have done. If you get bad news today, ask about testing. There could be a reason that you are having problems carrying to term. No one should have to go through this once, let alone multiple times.


----------



## moter98

I agree with Twinkie. You do not deserve this colta. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this again. I hope drs can give you some answers and peace of mind. Many hugs your way.


----------



## mailcmm

Awe colta... Hang in there. Lot and lots of hugs to you. Don't blame yourself though. There is nothing you could do to cause or prevent this. Hoping the dr apt goes well. Waiting for your results.


----------



## BERDC99

Waiting here with you Colta!


----------



## colta

Well... blood work has come back and confirmed what I already knew. 

I lost the baby. :cry:

My hcg last Thursday was 163 and today it's 136... so it's gone down a fair amount from when I believe I started miscarrying (yesterday afternoon)... 
So it looks like I'm no longer pregnant... but we will be trying again as soon as we can, we're not going to let this deter us. 
We're devastated but determined, so hopefully it won't be long and we'll have another bfp and a healthy, sticky baby soon...


----------



## mailcmm

I am so terribly sorry. I know there isnt much I can say to make you feel better right now other than you will get your sticky bean someday. We are here for you to vent/talk. And we will be here with you when you try again. What is dr gonna do? Are you gonna go it natural or get a d&c. I recommend the d&c. Cleans everything out and gets you back to womb stage one. If your dr will do it.


----------



## BERDC99

Colta-I am so so sorry. :hug: Did you see the doctor yet? Is your doctor going to monitor your hcg till it gets back to 0? Are they going to do any testing to see what has caused the loss? Did he say how long you had to wait to TTC again? Did he verify that it was not ectopic? 

I hope that you get answers and are able to move on and try again.


----------



## lilblossom

I am so sorry Colta, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- I am so sorry for you loss, at least you know for sure now. Let us know about what the Dr. says about testing/when you can ttc again! T&P to you and hour DH.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well... blood work has come back and confirmed what I already knew.
> 
> I lost the baby. :cry:
> 
> My hcg last Thursday was 163 and today it's 136... so it's gone down a fair amount from when I believe I started miscarrying (yesterday afternoon)...
> So it looks like I'm no longer pregnant... but we will be trying again as soon as we can, we're not going to let this deter us.
> We're devastated but determined, so hopefully it won't be long and we'll have another bfp and a healthy, sticky baby soon...

So sorry for your loss colta! Many many :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Moter.... Are you gonna test tomorrow?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter.... Are you gonna test tomorrow?

i think i am. i keep going back and forth. i'm sure i will though


----------



## mailcmm

Oh I hope you do and I hope it's bfp. Good luck girl and a total dump truck of baby dust!


----------



## menb

Hey ladies...

Taught til 3. Conferences started at 3:30. Done at 7. Finally home at 8. I am pooped! Totally awesome that I get to do it all over again tomorrow. Yikes! I keep telling myself that my treat/reward for the two crazy days is an ultrasound on Friday! I can do it!!!

Colta--words can't express how sorry I am. Just know that you can and will get preggo again. I lost one in September and then again in November--both unexplained. And now, preggo again. It's nothing we did-although I COMPLETELY understand and sincerely empathize with that emotion. I felt it too. We are here for you!!! :hugs:

Mail--I honestly wondered yesterday, but I just didn't want to say anything cuz I'm sure all is fine with the bambino either way. Honestly, it sounds like your placenta to me. There is a lot of flowage and that's what that whooshing sound is. The baby's heartbeat is more of a horse thumping ( like you said earlier). I mean, feel free to tell me to shove it, but that's been my research. :shrug:

Twinkie--glad all seems to be calming down for ya. How are you feeling?

Moter--can't wait for you to test!!! So exciting! 

TV--you too! What's your time frame looking like these days?

Berdc--how are things with you? Do you still have any symptoms? So you're gonna find out the gender, eh? 

Does everyone except me want to find the gender? Why are me and hubby so weird??!:dohh: We want a water/home birth (which probably won't happen now cuz of the twins) and neither of us want to know the genders. We want the surprise. Is that crazy?!? :blush:

Well, I'm officially sleeping while typing, so I'll check in with y'all tomorrow! Night!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Oh I hope you do and I hope it's bfp. Good luck girl and a total dump truck of baby dust!

Thanks!


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... I am so confused by it because of the bpm. I am 75% that it's not baby I am hearing. Although i did read that an anterior placenta will mess with the doppler. Maybe that iswe possibility. I am gonna call the drs office tomorrow and move my apt up a week. I will be 12 weeks next week. I need to get in as my sciatic pain is worsening. I want to get sent to physical therapy ASAP. Figure I can kill 2 birds with one stone and not wait 2 weeks to do so. Then I can also discuss with him my fears. I have only seen midwives so far this time I will see the ob. I am hoping he will take my lunacy seriously. I know I am being totally silly, but I can't get the worry out of my head.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Menb... I am so confused by it because of the bpm. I am 75% that it's not baby I am hearing. Although i did read that an anterior placenta will mess with the doppler. Maybe that iswe possibility. I am gonna call the drs office tomorrow and move my apt up a week. I will be 12 weeks next week. I need to get in as my sciatic pain is worsening. I want to get sent to physical therapy ASAP. Figure I can kill 2 birds with one stone and not wait 2 weeks to do so. Then I can also discuss with him my fears. I have only seen midwives so far this time I will see the ob. I am hoping he will take my lunacy seriously. I know I am being totally silly, but I can't get the worry out of my head.

Well I must have heard my placenta throughout my entire pregnancy then cause the sound in your video were the same as I heard with ds heartbeat. I think you are reading entirely too much into this and should just enjoy hearing your babies heartbeat, even if for some strange reason that I have never heard of it is the placenta, lol!


----------



## moter98

Read this mail. I am still saying heartbeat, heartbeat, heartbeat! I think this proves it.

https://www.fetaldopplerfacts.org/facts/dopplers/fetal-heartbeat-doppler-sounds.php


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so. I was hoping the Doppler would put my mind at ease. Not that it is stressing me out. I felt this way before.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I hope so. I was hoping the Doppler would put my mind at ease. Not that it is stressing me out. I felt this way before.

Try to stop worrying. Baby is just fine and you are nearin the end of the first trimester. Woohoo!


----------



## television

colta im so sorry this situation is heart breaking:cry:, i know its hard but dont beat yourself up about it its not you or your partners fault and you will have a baby it will happen think positive :hugs::hugs:


----------



## television

AFM just in that boring waiting stage have i done enough am i aren't i? we shall see in 10 days he he, but i dont think ive bd enough but it only takes that once i suppose :thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter... I am ready to know that everything is ok. I really wish I could stop stressing. But I am a worrier normally. On a happy note.... I want test results. Already stalking. Lol and here's another dump truck of baby dust. I think I am as ready as you and tv for y'all to be pregnant. Lol

Today I will be gone all day. My grandma has skin cancer on her face and has to have it removed. Then right after that she needs to go to the plastic surgeon. So I am Jeeves the chauffeur today. I will be on my mobile though.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta.... How are you today girl? Hoping you find some peace today, and get some rest. Hugs and get better wishes.


----------



## menb

For your sake, I hope you and Moter are correct. That's the sound we've been hearing on ours lately too (except that first day when it REALLY was one of the twins' heartbeats). I'm just basing it on tons and tons of youtube videos and articles ive stalked over the last week. I think it's a great idea to move your appointment up. You should not have to be in pain. Hope all goes well with your grams. Drive safely!


----------



## menb

Colta- sending prayers and warm thoughts your way! :hugs:


----------



## menb

TV--good luck to ya! Keep busy these next 10 days!!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Thanks Moter... I am ready to know that everything is ok. I really wish I could stop stressing. But I am a worrier normally. On a happy note.... I want test results. Already stalking. Lol and here's another dump truck of baby dust. I think I am as ready as you and tv for y'all to be pregnant. Lol
> 
> Today I will be gone all day. My grandma has skin cancer on her face and has to have it removed. Then right after that she needs to go to the plastic surgeon. So I am Jeeves the chauffeur today. I will be on my mobile though.

I hope your grandma is ok!

BFN this morning.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Moter... I am ready to know that everything is ok. I really wish I could stop stressing. But I am a worrier normally. On a happy note.... I want test results. Already stalking. Lol and here's another dump truck of baby dust. I think I am as ready as you and tv for y'all to be pregnant. Lol
> 
> Today I will be gone all day. My grandma has skin cancer on her face and has to have it removed. Then right after that she needs to go to the plastic surgeon. So I am Jeeves the chauffeur today. I will be on my mobile though.
> 
> I hope your grandma is ok!
> 
> BFN this morning.Click to expand...

:( But still plenty of time to get that BFP!


----------



## mailcmm

Damn. Maybe in a couple of days. 

So at the Dr with Gg. On top of This cancer nonsense my moms cousin came to visit last night and showed old family movies to my mom and grandma. The videos were loaded with scenes of my moms sister who died over 40 years ago in a car accident. Grandma has never gotten over it and seeing her child move after 40 years has... well she's not good. I am in tears for her.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Moter... I am ready to know that everything is ok. I really wish I could stop stressing. But I am a worrier normally. On a happy note.... I want test results. Already stalking. Lol and here's another dump truck of baby dust. I think I am as ready as you and tv for y'all to be pregnant. Lol
> 
> Today I will be gone all day. My grandma has skin cancer on her face and has to have it removed. Then right after that she needs to go to the plastic surgeon. So I am Jeeves the chauffeur today. I will be on my mobile though.
> 
> I hope your grandma is ok!
> 
> BFN this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> :( But still plenty of time to get that BFP!Click to expand...

Yep! If not now then there's always next cycle.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- I am keeping my FX'd for this cycle!

Mail- sorry about your grandma I can't imagine how hard it would be to see those movies.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah and the cousin couldn't have known. She just never got over it. Not that something like that goesvaway but its like it happened yesterday


----------



## mailcmm

Cancer is finally removed after 3 attempts. Now we are waiting at the plastic surgeon to put her nose back together. Long long day.


----------



## mailcmm

They can't put it back together the dr removed half her nose. They have to do several operations to fix it


----------



## mailcmm

So I am going to the ob on Tuesday for my back. Pain is really getting worse. Luckily it isn't all the time or I would be miserable. Hoping they will take a listen for my baby while I am there.


----------



## moter98

Hope dr can find a solution for and that you get to hear babies heartbeat!


----------



## mailcmm

I would love to feel my toes again. Lol and hear the hb. I wil still go at 13 weeks for my well check. I just really hope nothing is wrong. I know I have had no signs and that my worry is crazy.


----------



## mailcmm

Are you gonna test again or wait? I truly hope you get a bfp.


----------



## menb

Hey y'all... Even longer day today cuz hubby had class so I had to wait later to leave school to pick him up. Pooped--night! U/S tomorrow at 1!! Hoping and praying all is well. Laters!!


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck Menb!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Are you gonna test again or wait? I truly hope you get a bfp.

Nope. Bfn and temp drop. There's always next time!


----------



## mailcmm

That doesn't mean it's totally over does it? Surely you have a few more days. What if this is ib dip?


----------



## BERDC99

:dance: It's Friday and I dont have to work tomorrow!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol I bet you are happy. I have a cold. My weekend is ruined.


----------



## BERDC99

We are getting snow this weekend so my weekend is shot too. I am just so happy I dont have to drive out in the snow.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> That doesn't mean it's totally over does it? Surely you have a few more days. What if this is ib dip?

well, not impossible i suppose. i try not to read too much into my charts anymore as it never amounts to anything.


----------



## mailcmm

Well I have been stalking it. Fxd for you


----------



## menb

Whew! Quiet on here today, eh?

Appointment went great! Saw both beanies again...strong heartbeats...153 and 156. Initial observations from NT Scan are great...'fold amounts' are within normal range for both...did a finger prick and official results will be back within 7-10 days. They were VERY active. The tech said they are quite photogenic and were loving putting on a show for us. It was awesome! :cloud9: I did drink almost 16oz of orange juice before downing my water and Gatorade to fill the bladder. I heard from several folks on here that they drink OJ before u/s and when they use their dopplers at home. :shrug:

Well, hope everyone had good days...yay, weekend!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Whew! Quiet on here today, eh?
> 
> Appointment went great! Saw both beanies again...strong heartbeats...153 and 156. Initial observations from NT Scan are great...'fold amounts' are within normal range for both...did a finger prick and official results will be back within 7-10 days. They were VERY active. The tech said they are quite photogenic and were loving putting on a show for us. It was awesome! :cloud9: I did drink almost 16oz of orange juice before downing my water and Gatorade to fill the bladder. I heard from several folks on here that they drink OJ before u/s and when they use their dopplers at home. :shrug:
> 
> Well, hope everyone had good days...yay, weekend!!! :happydance: :happydance:

That is great news! I am glad to hear both are doing well.


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats Menb... Great news.


----------



## mailcmm

Hope everyone is well. I am still sick. Feel terrible. My son is sick too. We need to suck it up though because he has a gym meet tomorrow. Still haven't heard anything on Doppler well other then what I have been hearing. Trying not to think the worst but failing miserably. Ready for apt on Tuesday. My back is shot. We had a long evening. Went to the neighbors for dinner. It was lovely but we stayed too late and I am exhausted. Ready for bed. Night all.

Colta... How are you hanging in there girl? Been thinking of you and hoping you are ok. 

Moter and tv... Fxd for bfps.

Menb and berdc... You guys sound great so hope it stays that way.

Twinkie... How are you doing? You've been quiet.n


----------



## Twinkie210

I haven't been on that much, I have been tired and preoccupied with about a zillion other things. Still lots of morning sickness, lasting pretty much all day, heartburn like crazy, I already bought some tums to keep in my purse. Other than that I am just trying to stay sane until my U/S on Monday.

Menb- great news! 

mail- I hope your back feels better! I am sure you will feel a little better when your Dr. finds the heartbeat for you. 

moter & tv- FX'd for BFPs!

Colta- How are you holding up?


----------



## colta

Hi girls... sorry I haven't been on in a while, I've been away for a few days. 

Me and DH went to visit with his parents for a few days and we've just been struggling to pick up the pieces of our life right now. 
Stress and everything has really gotten to us... this loss has impacted us a lot more then we originally thought. 

The first loss was hurtful, but it was also a surprise baby that we weren't entirely sure we were ready for, so things were a bit different. This time this baby couldn't have been more wanted and to lose it so soon was devastating to us. Neither one of us is dealing well and we're having a hard time accepting whats happened. It doesn't help that 3 of our friends have all announced their expecting since we lost ours... DH is suffering majorly. He's tried so hard to stay strong for me but isn't doing well himself. 
Honestly right now we're just not coping... out to sea without a paddle or a raft. Things are just not good right now.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Hi girls... sorry I haven't been on in a while, I've been away for a few days.
> 
> Me and DH went to visit with his parents for a few days and we've just been struggling to pick up the pieces of our life right now.
> Stress and everything has really gotten to us... this loss has impacted us a lot more then we originally thought.
> 
> The first loss was hurtful, but it was also a surprise baby that we weren't entirely sure we were ready for, so things were a bit different. This time this baby couldn't have been more wanted and to lose it so soon was devastating to us. Neither one of us is dealing well and we're having a hard time accepting whats happened. It doesn't help that 3 of our friends have all announced their expecting since we lost ours... DH is suffering majorly. He's tried so hard to stay strong for me but isn't doing well himself.
> Honestly right now we're just not coping... out to sea without a paddle or a raft. Things are just not good right now.

I know it is a hard time for you right now, but time will heal you both. Planned or unplanned a loss is a loss and neither is easy to get over. It will take time to heal your pain. We are always here for you any time of day.


----------



## colta

Well... it's 12:32am here, so happy birthday to me. Not exactly what I was hoping my birthday would be like this year. :shrug: What else is new?


----------



## moter98

Happy birthday colta!!!!
This is a new year for you with a healthy baby coming soon. Keep the faith, it is coming for you soon!


----------



## menb

We can all understand what you're going through and as Berdc said, we are all here for you. Time will help and until then, focus on physically getting better, stronger and ready for the baby that is soon to come. I know it's hard, but keep the faith! :hugs:

Happy Birthday, Colta! :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh colta... Happy birthday. And hang in there. We all know what you are going thru and how bad it hurts. I am so sorry for your loss and I know that with time you and dh will heal.


----------



## mailcmm

Afm... My ds kicked some serious booty yesterday. He got 1st place over all, 1st place on floor, 2nd place on highbar, parallel bars and vault, and 5 th place on rings and pommel horse. I was in tears taking pics and clapping for him. Great day. Then we headed straight to Dhs dads for dinner. Didn't get home until 9 and I was asleep by 910. Today is my moms birthday and we are cooking dinner. I am still sick.... Worse actually. This cold has gotten pretty bad. Should be a good day though because I have my shows to look forward too.

Berdc... Walking dead tonight and I know it won't happen but I hope lori gets bit for being a dumb ass. Lol

Moter and tv... How goes the testing? Moter looks like your temp is going back up? I am still saying implantation dip. Good luck girls.

Twinkie... Hope your morning sickness leaves quickly. As for the fatigue... Yeah almost 12 weeks and still pooped. Lol


----------



## moter98

Yay, good job to your son mail! Sounds like he is really great at gymnastics.
I think I'm coming down with a cold too, yuck. That is probably the reason for my temp rise as I'm still getting bfn's. And pre AF cramps. Looks like I might get a double slap this month with AF and a cold at the same time, lol!


----------



## mailcmm

That would be awful... On the bright side at least you can take drugs that will numb the pain of both. Nothing the dr recommended helps. I want my cough syrup with codeine. Lol


----------



## moter98

Yeah I suppose. I never do take anything but cough drops and emergen c though. All that other stuff makes me tired for some reason. Even the daytime kind.


----------



## BERDC99

15 weeks today. Hard to believe I am almost to the half way point. I cant wait to go to the doctor next week and hear the heartbeat. I think that will really help with my anxiety. Well, that or to just feel my first flutter.


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- Happy belated birthday. I am so sorry you are having a rough time. You will get through this, it will just take some time.

Mail- congrats to you DS! That is awesome!


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats berdc. I go to the drs in 2 days. Will be almost 12 weeks and if we don't hear a hb I will demand an us. I have to know everything is ok.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Congrats berdc. I go to the drs in 2 days. Will be almost 12 weeks and if we don't hear a hb I will demand an us. I have to know everything is ok.

12 weeks is still early to here it hun


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Congrats berdc. I go to the drs in 2 days. Will be almost 12 weeks and if we don't hear a hb I will demand an us. I have to know everything is ok.

Keep in mind my doctor couldnt find the hb at 12 weeks.


----------



## mailcmm

I know. But I really won't make it to 17 weeks Without an us. Everyone else seems to get them at 12 weeks. If they can't hear it I am gonna tell them they need to check. I heard both of my kids at 9weeks. I remember because I had an us at 5 weeks with both of them to date the pregnancy and at my next apt which was 4 weeks later I hear the hb. But it's Meier here nor there as too what's too early or not, if I don't her or see a hb I will fall apart. I am beyond nervous and hitting borderline paranoia. I can't stop thinking something is wrong. I can't continue on like this. Surely they won't make me suffer thru another 5 weeks. I have my well check at 13 weeks. But if I don't hear it this week I may have a heart attack.


----------



## mailcmm

And I know it may be normal not to hear. But I have had no indication the baby is ok since 6 weeks. It's been almost 6 weeks since I knew without a doubt that everything is ok. I can't make it to 17 weeks. I need to know.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I know. But I really won't make it to 17 weeks Without an us. Everyone else seems to get them at 12 weeks. If they can't hear it I am gonna tell them they need to check. I heard both of my kids at 9weeks. I remember because I had an us at 5 weeks with both of them to date the pregnancy and at my next apt which was 4 weeks later I hear the hb. But it's Meier here nor there as too what's too early or not, if I don't her or see a hb I will fall apart. I am beyond nervous and hitting borderline paranoia. I can't stop thinking something is wrong. I can't continue on like this. Surely they won't make me suffer thru another 5 weeks. I have my well check at 13 weeks. But if I don't hear it this week I may have a heart attack.

I have been having the same issues with my anxiety. I am so nervous to go to the doctor next week to hear the hb. I have been thinking about it all morning and as I type my heat is beating so hard I can see my chest moving. I think we both need to relax, but it is always easier said then done. I wish I hada way to put both our minds at rest.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. I know. It's horrible to feel this way. And the drs just say everything is fine. Well how do they know. Last week they didn't even touch me other then with the Doppler that didn't find a hb. She just asked how I felt took a listen and sent me away. At least you have had so verification. I have had nothing. I hope you get some peace and I know everything will be fine with your baby.


----------



## menb

Morning gals,

I am so sorry that you are feeling so much angst. I totally know how you feel, but honestly hearing the heartbeats one day is great, but then what about the next and the next? You know? It does feel great that one day, but then I just get paranoid all over again the next day. It seems to be never-ending. Maybe I'm just crazy and y'all can take that feeling from one appointment to the next. I'm such a crazy-head though. I do understand though mail--technically, it's been 6 weeks for you. :wacko: Like Berdc said, I wish there was something we could do!! :shrug:


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Morning gals,
> 
> I am so sorry that you are feeling so much angst. I totally know how you feel, but honestly hearing the heartbeats one day is great, but then what about the next and the next? You know? It does feel great that one day, but then I just get paranoid all over again the next day. It seems to be never-ending. Maybe I'm just crazy and y'all can take that feeling from one appointment to the next. I'm such a crazy-head though. I do understand though mail--technically, it's been 6 weeks for you. :wacko: Like Berdc said, I wish there was something we could do!! :shrug:

I am good for about two weeks after the appointment then I start to freak out again.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah but then you have another appointment in 2 weeks. I am officially at 4 weeks of total crazy. And since tomorrow is an appointment for my back they may not check anything and I will have to wait til next week to freak out in the office. Then say at that appointment they say no you will have to wait til your next appointment then it will be a total wait of 11 weeks to find out if everything is ok. So if tomorrow they say I will have to address it at my next well appointment I am taking my brother with me to the appointment. The dr I am seeing knows him. My brother does all his IT work and maybe he can say look doc she's gonna go nuts. Lol although I passed nuts 3 weeks ago. I wish I could blame the Doppler but I broke down and bought that in hopes of getting rid of the worry. In hindsight I shouldn't have posted that video. Lol then I would be blissfully happy listening to my own hb and at least that would get me through. I really want to believe everything is ok I just can't. Sorry I am Debbie downer but I can't talk to dh because he has been an even bigger basket case then me. He acts like I am gonna break or something bad will happen if I take the clothes out of the dryer.


----------



## mailcmm

My crazy aside...

Tv and Moter... Any luck yet?


----------



## BERDC99

I think twinkie was having her ultrasound today.


----------



## mailcmm

I was gonna ask when that is. Twinkie... Keep us posted.

So I totally shouldn't of had totinos pizza for lunch. Yuck! Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Back from my U/S, saw a little bean with a heart rate of 145, I am so excited. I have a picture but no way of scanning right now :(


----------



## mailcmm

Yay yay yay congrats so happy for you. Great news.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Back from my U/S, saw a little bean with a heart rate of 145, I am so excited. I have a picture but no way of scanning right now :(

Yay:happydance: thats great:hugs:


----------



## television

did a test but it was neg would be 7dpo max so prob to early anyway tender boobs but im not hopeful


----------



## moter98

Congrats Twinkie!

Stop worrying mail. Baby is fine! 

Hang in there tv. Got plenty of the tww yet to get your bfp.


----------



## mailcmm

Not having a good night when it should be the best night. Dh gave me my engagement ring. We've had this big romantic evening planned. But a few min ago I went to the rest room and my discharge looks a little brown. Having a coronary. Don't know what to do.


----------



## mailcmm

So I just went again and it's white. Will mention it tomorrow. Gonna try not to stress (ya right) lol


----------



## moter98

Brown means old blood. No worrying!!! Enjoy tonight


----------



## APB

Hey ladies - this is my first time posting here, but reading your posts I know a lot of us are in the same boat. I'm 4 1/2 weeks pregnant after having two recurrent miscarriages. When I became pregnant again after my first miscarriage, I thought for sure that everything would be fine (since I have two healthy boys at home already and those pregnancies had no complications whatsoever), but even with that confidence I still secretly worried. I checked the toilet paper every single time I peed, and always had the fear in the back of my mind that I would see blood - and sure enough after 12 weeks (and after a healthy heartbeat at 8 weeks and after awful morning sickness for 6 weeks) I saw blood and it turned out to be the worst, another miscarriage. Had to have a D&C that time since I was so much further along. It is devastating to lose 2 babies in a row, because you start to feel like you won't be able to have a successful pregnancy. I don't know how some poor girls survive going through 3, 4, 5 in a row. 

Trying to put fear aside, we decided to try again right away and I ended up getting pregnant after having only one AF following my D&C. If only staying pregnant was as easy as getting pregnant has been for me!

Anyways, here I go again - I hope I can take some comfort in talking to you guys that are going through the same thing, and offer advice to anyone going through a miscarriage or D&C for the first time since I've been there so recently. 

Take care!
Adrienne


----------



## mailcmm

Hi Adrienne and welcome. So sorry for you losses and I hope this is your sticky bean. You are welcome to join us. There are some wonderful ladies here. We've been at this for months and I can say they are tops.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter... I am ok I think since I haven't seen anymore. Just wish it was tomorrow already.


----------



## APB

Hi Mail - thanks for the welcome! And congrats on nearing the end of your first trimester. The hardest part is almost over for you! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow


----------



## mailcmm

Well, getting close to bed time. Crampy tonight but as usual cant tell if it's my back or my uterus. No more wierd discharge. Ready for tomorrow. Hoping everything goes well. Worried that pt is gonna be 5 days a week and I won't have time to do it. I need less responsibility. Lol hoping tomorrow brings me some peace. So tired of being a basket case. Lol


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Well, getting close to bed time. Crampy tonight but as usual cant tell if it's my back or my uterus. No more wierd discharge. Ready for tomorrow. Hoping everything goes well. Worried that pt is gonna be 5 days a week and I won't have time to do it. I need less responsibility. Lol hoping tomorrow brings me some peace. So tired of being a basket case. Lol

:thumbup: good luck with today hun


----------



## menb

Welcome Adrienne! Sorry for your losses; we've all been there (some of us, more than once) and it sucks! Congrats on this new bean and sticky dust to ya!

Mail--good luck today! I'll be checking in from my phone from school-surely couldn't wait until I get home. I'm praying for good news and relief from your back discomfort. 

Twinkie--how exciting! Yay! That's great news!!

Colta--hoping and praying things are getting a little bit easier day by day. 

Tv & Moter--still hoping for positive results for you two. 

Berdc--hope all is going well for you in the second trimester. 

AFM: trying to get caught up on grad school stuff. Hubby is beginning to worry that it was a bad idea to start. :( We're just gonna take it one semester at a time and see...?? Feeling pretty good-just my normal food adversions and slight nauseau every once in a while. Still checking my undies and tp. :( I did find a heartbeat last night. Hubby is so much better than me at finding them both. I can only ever seem to find one and then placentas. :/ Oh well! Busy weeks ahead at school--state testing is coming soon and guess who is in charge of all testing materials for the entire school? Yep! Me...awesome. The extra hours of prepping test booklets and making schedules has never been a prob, but I hope I just don't fall asleep at school! 

Alrighty everyone---have a great day!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. My apt is at 1120am. Gonna leave in an hour. My anxiety when I woke up spiked thru the roof. I am just ready to get this over with. My chest may explode. 

Moter and tv... Still waiting for your bfps.
Colta.... How are you doing girl? 
Adrienne...how are you doing today? 4 1/2 weeks? You need a ticker. When do you go to the drs?
Berdc.... I think Lori is setting Rick up to kill Shane. My dh was saying they say next weeks episode will be intense.
Menb... Hang in there with grad school. Soon you should be waking up somewhat. Lol

Well all... Have a good day and I will post as soon as I can.


----------



## moter98

Let us know how your appt goes mail! I will just be here refreshing the page till you update.

Another bfn for me today and temp drop. Just waiting on AF so I can try again! March is gonna be my month!


----------



## mailcmm

Still waiting.

Sorry moter. . March is gonna be an awesome month. You'll get a bfp and I will get married. So exciting.


----------



## moter98

Woohoo!


----------



## Twinkie210

Better late than never, here is my scan pic. The round part in the middle is the yolk sac.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Better late than never, here is my scan pic. The round part in the middle is the yolk sac.
> 
> View attachment 343278

Aww, look at your little bean all snuggled in.


----------



## mailcmm

So we are waiting on the us tech. Dr couldn't find hb and tried the us herself. Said she could see the sack but not inside it. Thinks my uterus is tilted and wants me to have a vaginal us. She said the tech has to do that. I can't help but think the worst.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So we are waiting on the us tech. Dr couldn't find hb and tried the us herself. Said she could see the sack but not inside it. Thinks my uterus is tilted and wants me to have a vaginal us. She said the tech has to do that. I can't help but think the worst.

I have a tilted uterus also. That could be why she's having a hard time hearing it. I also had to do the trans us until about 16 weeks because of it. Try not to worry!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Oh and it will tip into the right position as the weight of the baby will cause it to go into the "correct" position


----------



## mailcmm

The baby stopped growing at 7 wks. Waiting on Dr now to discuss what to do.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh mail, I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Let us know what the Dr. says.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> The baby stopped growing at 7 wks. Waiting on Dr now to discuss what to do.

I am so sorry Mail!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> The baby stopped growing at 7 wks. Waiting on Dr now to discuss what to do.


I am so so sorry mail.
We are all here for you.
:hugs:


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> The baby stopped growing at 7 wks. Waiting on Dr now to discuss what to do.

I'm so sorry mail... :hugs: No one deserves to go through this twice.... if you need anything, we're here for you. Much hugs, love and understanding...


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> The baby stopped growing at 7 wks. Waiting on Dr now to discuss what to do.

:cry: im so gutted for you, ive never met you and probably never will but you seem like such an amazing person you have always given us all so much hope throughout our time on here and your always so positive its heartbreaking this keeps happening to us hope you can find the strength to get through this and can maybe try again someday soon xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## television

my due date tomorrow what a horrid day,my lovely db has day off work so were gonna have lunch and go to the cinema


----------



## moter98

television said:


> my due date tomorrow what a horrid day,my lovely db has day off work so were gonna have lunch and go to the cinema

Then you can wake up the next morning with a fresh start. :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks girls. Getting a d&c in the morning. Dr said we will get to the bottom of it. That there are tests we can have done. Really sad right now


----------



## moter98

Praying for you mail


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope the D&C goes well and they can figure out what is going wrong.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so too. And thank you all for your support.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I hope so too. And thank you all for your support.

I am still in shock!


----------



## menb

Oh my God! Mail, I am so sorry! My husband and I just stopped what we were doing and said a prayer for you and your family! I read earlier that you were still waiting on us tech, then I had to get back to my students...I'm just catching up now. I'm in total shock! You know that we are all here for you.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Menb. Thanks everyone. Still in and out of tears. Just want to get this over with and move on. Dr is going to run tests to see if we can figure out what's wrong. This is number 3 for me since I had that chemical and now 2 mc. My aunt was a lmp and ran a women's clinic. She told me to ask to be tested for antiphosolipid Syndrome. I have already ruled out thyroid and diabetes. As I have neither. Also rh test was fine. I hope we get answers but know that sometimes these things happen. I do know that if they don't find a cause I may rethink trying again. I don't know if I can take another loss.


----------



## brittybird

Mail-
I am sorry to just butt into this convo, but I feel like I need to. I am soooo sorry, words can not describe. As I was reading, it felt all too familar to me. I had just gone threw this for the second time in December, I had almost the same story as you Mail. I become pregnant for the 2nd time (1st was m/c) and went in for my 10 week appointment and they couldnt find the hb, so then I had to have a transvaginal u/s, and that confirmed the worst. And I demanded to be tested, WE need answers. This Thursday I am going in to get tons and tons of bloodwork done (cycle day 3 testing). I just want you to know that your in my thoughts, and I am deeply sorry. and I'm sorry for butting into this convo, but I felt compelled to write. (((hugs))) :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Thank you brittybird. I hope your tests give you the answers you need. It's heartbreaking enough to go thru it once. Good luck to you.


----------



## mailcmm

Well I am off to surgery. I am doing ok I guess. Just ready for today to be over.


----------



## Twinkie210

Praying for you mail. The D&C will give you some closure, but for me the emotional part took alot longer than the physical healing. Thinking of you!


----------



## moter98

Praying for you mail.


----------



## BERDC99

Hope all goes well!


----------



## television

Mail hope the d and c has gone as well as it can do and hope you and partner are ok x


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys. I am home. Slightly sore but got a double dose of morphine before I left. Glad to be home. Thanks for all your well wishes. We are doing ok emotionally. Sad but hanging in there. My kids are with there dad until Friday because he decided to pop into town for the week. Wish hey we're here. Luckily my ex mil is bringing them to see me today. I need them. She's a pretty good lady and she owes me. I flew to Tennessee to take care of her when she fell and broke her hip on vacation. My ex wouldn't go. But she had my kids with her an I didn't think it was right to just get them and leave her alone.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Thanks guys. I am home. Slightly sore but got a double dose of morphine before I left. Glad to be home. Thanks for all your well wishes. We are doing ok emotionally. Sad but hanging in there. My kids are with there dad until Friday because he decided to pop into town for the week. Wish hey we're here. Luckily my ex mil is bringing them to see me today. I need them. She's a pretty good lady and she owes me. I flew to Tennessee to take care of her when she fell and broke her hip on vacation. My ex wouldn't go. But she had my kids with her an I didn't think it was right to just get them and leave her alone.

Glad you are home and doing okay.


----------



## moter98

Glad it went well. As well as it could in this situation anyway. Hope you get better soon! That's nice that the ex MIL will bring your kids by. I'm sure it must be double hard to not have them with you right now.


----------



## mailcmm

Life's little hiccups are so much easier to face when I am taking care of them.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am glad you are doing OK and glad your kids will be with you soon.


----------



## menb

Sorry, Mail...long day and just getting home to log in. Glad the procedure went well. I'm sure it feels better now that the kids are home. Take care!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Menb. Kids brought flowers and a card. Unfortunately they had to go back. I get them back on Friday. We have to go to Tampa for my sons next gym meet. This is the last one before states.


----------



## television

How you feeling today mail?


ive run out of test so just waiting af which i expect to get


----------



## moter98

Hope today is going better for you mail. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## moter98

AF got me today. On to cycle 10! I feel very positive about march.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- so sorry AF got you! I'll keep my FX'd for March!
TV- I hope AF stays away
Mail- I hope you are doing OK and resting up.


----------



## BERDC99

Hey Girls!

Mail-how you doing?

Colta-Haven't heard much from you. Are you taking a break?

Twinkie-when do you go back to the doctor?

Menb-How you and the babies doing?

Television-Fx crossed for you. 

Moter-Sorry the witch got you. Fx crossed for next cycle.

AFM-I am so excited/nervous for my appointment next week. I still haven't felt any movement yet that I know of. I just wish I would feel something for some reassurance.


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- I think 15 weeks is pretty early to feel movement, but I know what you mean about wanting the reassurance. I can't wait to be able to feel kicks.

mail- Have you considered adding the two angels to the title? I think it would be nice to recognize them. Just a thought. Colta feel free to weigh in.

I don't go back to the Dr. until the 28th, so I will be almost 13 weeks by then. It really scares me, but I know that going sooner would not change the outcome of this pregnancy at all. What is meant to happen will happen and additional Dr. appointments will not change that.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. I am doing ok. As till in bed resting been sleeping a lot. I plan on sticking around even though I can't try again for awhile and haven't figured out if I want to. Dr is gonna run tests and we will go from there. If i get some answers and they are able to say this is why this happened and this is your chance of it happening again I will think about it but if they say we don't know why and have no idea if it could happen again I may be out for good. I don't think I can go thru another failed pregnancy. I can't lose any more babies. I sit here wondering why this happened? We just don't deserve this sorrow. I am so tired of my life being so damn hard. I have had too many down events and just can't take anymore.

Moter.. Sorry the witch got you. Hopefully march will be your month. 

Twinkie... Hang in there. I know how stressful the wait is. I am sure everything will be great. I tried doing angels and it's just too painful. I... I just can't yet.

Berdc and Menb... Hope you are both well.

Tv... I hope the witch stays away.

Colta... How are you girl?


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Mail, I didn't mean to upset you. I really hope you get some answers:hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Twinkie you didn't. I tried them after the first loss and then again yesterday. 
Before you even mentioned it. I am not one of those people who finds comfort in memory I guess.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> How you feeling today mail?
> 
> 
> ive run out of test so just waiting af which i expect to get

Hope your bfp is coming television


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Mail-how you doing?
> 
> Colta-Haven't heard much from you. Are you taking a break?
> 
> Twinkie-when do you go back to the doctor?
> 
> Menb-How you and the babies doing?
> 
> Television-Fx crossed for you.
> 
> Moter-Sorry the witch got you. Fx crossed for next cycle.
> 
> AFM-I am so excited/nervous for my appointment next week. I still haven't felt any movement yet that I know of. I just wish I would feel something for some reassurance.

The movements will start soon. Hey, maybe you are already feeling them but just don't realize it. I didn't realize that I was until I had a scan and the tech said baby was moving. Then it was like a bell went off and I went oh!, do that's what that is. I thought it was like a muscle twitch cause I would get those a lot.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- so sorry AF got you! I'll keep my FX'd for March!
> TV- I hope AF stays away
> Mail- I hope you are doing OK and resting up.

Thanks Twinkie. 
How are you feeling? Any sickness?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Hi all. I am doing ok. As till in bed resting been sleeping a lot. I plan on sticking around even though I can't try again for awhile and haven't figured out if I want to. Dr is gonna run tests and we will go from there. If i get some answers and they are able to say this is why this happened and this is your chance of it happening again I will think about it but if they say we don't know why and have no idea if it could happen again I may be out for good. I don't think I can go thru another failed pregnancy. I can't lose any more babies. I sit here wondering why this happened? We just don't deserve this sorrow. I am so tired of my life being so damn hard. I have had too many down events and just can't take anymore.
> 
> Moter.. Sorry the witch got you. Hopefully march will be your month.
> 
> Twinkie... Hang in there. I know how stressful the wait is. I am sure everything will be great. I tried doing angels and it's just too painful. I... I just can't yet.
> 
> Berdc and Menb... Hope you are both well.
> 
> Tv... I hope the witch stays away.
> 
> Colta... How are you girl?

I hope you get some answers and good news. Something they can solve easily. Really hoping you can get some good news after so much bad.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Moter- so sorry AF got you! I'll keep my FX'd for March!
> TV- I hope AF stays away
> Mail- I hope you are doing OK and resting up.
> 
> Thanks Twinkie.
> How are you feeling? Any sickness?Click to expand...

Still sick most of the day, hopefully this will pass once I move into second tri.

Are you doing anything different this month?


----------



## television

Little confused:wacko: i ovulated late this month so is my af likely to be late because of that or still on time 27 days if it come on time im due af today?? oh i hate no understanding! i wanna test but run out:dohh:


----------



## menb

Morning all,

Was in the ER with my mom again late last night. :( She fell transferring from her chair to the toilet. Urgh...nothing broken, thank God, but she'll be mighty sore for a while. Super long day ahead...aaahhhh!!!

Hope everyone has a good one. Imma try n sneak in a little Doppler action action before leaving for work. Feeling a little panicky on this here first day of week 13! Happy to have made it, but slightly paranoid. I go to the OB next Friday, March 2nd. 

Laters!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Moter- so sorry AF got you! I'll keep my FX'd for March!
> TV- I hope AF stays away
> Mail- I hope you are doing OK and resting up.
> 
> Thanks Twinkie.
> How are you feeling? Any sickness?Click to expand...
> 
> Still sick most of the day, hopefully this will pass once I move into second tri.
> 
> Are you doing anything different this month?Click to expand...

Most of the day? That's gotta be tough. Hope it goes away soon so you can enjoy your pregnancy!

Not really doing much different this month except not talking to hubby about ttc and taking a more relaxed approach. Still gonna temp and opk, so as relaxed as one can be while still doing that, lol!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Little confused:wacko: i ovulated late this month so is my af likely to be late because of that or still on time 27 days if it come on time im due af today?? oh i hate no understanding! i wanna test but run out:dohh:

If you o late your cycle will be longer. Your luteal phase will always stay the same length, give or take a day, maybe two. Your follicular phase can always vary.(pre o)


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Was in the ER with my mom again late last night. :( She fell transferring from her chair to the toilet. Urgh...nothing broken, thank God, but she'll be mighty sore for a while. Super long day ahead...aaahhhh!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good one. Imma try n sneak in a little Doppler action action before leaving for work. Feeling a little panicky on this here first day of week 13! Happy to have made it, but slightly paranoid. I go to the OB next Friday, March 2nd.
> 
> Laters!

Hope your mom gets better soon and congratulations on making to to the second tri!


----------



## Twinkie210

TV- how ever many days late you O'd add that to the end of your usual cycle and that will be approximately when AF is due, give or take a couple days.

menb- I hope you hear some nice heartbeats on your doppler!

moter- Well I haven't actually threw up yet *knock on wood*, so I'll take the feeling nauseous over throwing up. Plus it is kind of reassuring to feel sick, I know the day my morning sickness leaves I will probably freak out.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> TV- how ever many days late you O'd add that to the end of your usual cycle and that will be approximately when AF is due, give or take a couple days.
> 
> menb- I hope you hear some nice heartbeats on your doppler!
> 
> moter- Well I haven't actually threw up yet *knock on wood*, so I'll take the feeling nauseous over throwing up. Plus it is kind of reassuring to feel sick, I know the day my morning sickness leaves I will probably freak out.

That's good you haven't had to throw up at least! I hear ya about the mornin sickness being a reassurance. I'm sure I will feel the same way when I get my bfp


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. Another day but not feeling any better. That dr was awesome prescribing ambien because at least I am sleeping. Going out today for the first time. Having second thoughts. May stay in bed. 

Moter... This will be your month. I just know it.
Menb... Sorry about your mom. Hope feel gets better soon.
Twinkie....morning sickness is awful. Hope you find some relief soon. 
Tv... Go get some more tests! Fxd


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Was in the ER with my mom again late last night. :( She fell transferring from her chair to the toilet. Urgh...nothing broken, thank God, but she'll be mighty sore for a while. Super long day ahead...aaahhhh!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good one. Imma try n sneak in a little Doppler action action before leaving for work. Feeling a little panicky on this here first day of week 13! Happy to have made it, but slightly paranoid. I go to the OB next Friday, March 2nd.
> 
> Laters!

Congrats on making it to week 13. It is a big accomplishment!


----------



## television

Thanks ladies thats answered my question


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. Another day but not feeling any better. That dr was awesome prescribing ambien because at least I am sleeping. Going out today for the first time. Having second thoughts. May stay in bed.
> 
> Moter... This will be your month. I just know it.
> Menb... Sorry about your mom. Hope feel gets better soon.
> Twinkie....morning sickness is awful. Hope you find some relief soon.
> Tv... Go get some more tests! Fxd

depending on how you are feeling physically, it might help you to get out for a bit to focus on something else for awhile. just don't overdo it!


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. Another day but not feeling any better. That dr was awesome prescribing ambien because at least I am sleeping. Going out today for the first time. Having second thoughts. May stay in bed.
> 
> Moter... This will be your month. I just know it.
> Menb... Sorry about your mom. Hope feel gets better soon.
> Twinkie....morning sickness is awful. Hope you find some relief soon.
> Tv... Go get some more tests! Fxd

Be careful, I felt a little better physically after my D&C and went shopping with my Mom the next day and went to work 3 days later, but ended up really sore and over did it. Also I had tons of backaches and cramps after mine. If you are in pain ask your Dr. for some pain meds. Mine gave me loretab and it definately helped!


----------



## colta

Hey all... sorry I keep disappearing, just been a weird week for me and a bit hard to adjust to suddenly having nothing to do but play the happy housewife. 

As of right now me and DH are kind of up in the air about what we'd like to do. On one hand we'd like to ttc right now, as soon as I ovulate again... but we're scared that that could up our risk for another miscarriage and seeing as how my doctor refused to do any testing (he said one ectopic and one miscarriage hold no correlation and that I'm just one of the unluckiest patients he's ever had.... moron. :dohh:).... we're just not too sure on the whole thing. Either way, we'll be ttc'ing for sure after I have my next AF... that's 100%, but we're still up in the air about before. So feel free to weigh in on that.

DH has been a bit different lately... we've kind of had some weird tension between us for a couple weeks, which I think was in large part to due to everything that happened... At any rate, we discussed it and we both agreed we were treating each other like really good friends rather than husband/wife. So we've been working on that. HOWEVER, and this is awesome as far as I'm concerned... (and sorry if tmi), DH's libido has gone through the roof! Every day! For the whole week! Sometimes twice a day!.... I don't know what snapped for him, but as soon as I was able, he was ready. 
I know it's been a long few weeks where we couldn't, but wow... he's hasn't been like this since we were teenagers. :blush::happydance:

Anyway... :blush::haha:

Television - everyone was right, but you still never know... if it doesn't show up in another couple days...... test? :thumbup:

Menb - sorry about your mom, but congrats on 13 weeks!

Mail - I hope you're doing okay. I hope going out will help you take your mind of things for a little while. Sometimes moving around and keeping yourself busy is the best medicine for a hurting soul.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Hey all... sorry I keep disappearing, just been a weird week for me and a bit hard to adjust to suddenly having nothing to do but play the happy housewife.
> 
> As of right now me and DH are kind of up in the air about what we'd like to do. On one hand we'd like to ttc right now, as soon as I ovulate again... but we're scared that that could up our risk for another miscarriage and seeing as how my doctor refused to do any testing (he said one ectopic and one miscarriage hold no correlation and that I'm just one of the unluckiest patients he's ever had.... moron. :dohh:).... we're just not too sure on the whole thing. Either way, we'll be ttc'ing for sure after I have my next AF... that's 100%, but we're still up in the air about before. So feel free to weigh in on that.
> 
> DH has been a bit different lately... we've kind of had some weird tension between us for a couple weeks, which I think was in large part to due to everything that happened... At any rate, we discussed it and we both agreed we were treating each other like really good friends rather than husband/wife. So we've been working on that. HOWEVER, and this is awesome as far as I'm concerned... (and sorry if tmi), DH's libido has gone through the roof! Every day! For the whole week! Sometimes twice a day!.... I don't know what snapped for him, but as soon as I was able, he was ready.
> I know it's been a long few weeks where we couldn't, but wow... he's hasn't been like this since we were teenagers. :blush::happydance:
> 
> Anyway... :blush::haha:
> 
> Television - everyone was right, but you still never know... if it doesn't show up in another couple days...... test? :thumbup:
> 
> Menb - sorry about your mom, but congrats on 13 weeks!
> 
> Mail - I hope you're doing okay. I hope going out will help you take your mind of things for a little while. Sometimes moving around and keeping yourself busy is the best medicine for a hurting soul.

Colta, maybe you want to get a second opinion just to see what another dr would say? It is quite unlucky and I'm guessing dr would be more concerned if you had had another ectopic. Still, shouldn't he be doing some tests, just to make sure everything is on the up and up? I think when you start ttc again is your personal choice if dr have you the go ahead. 
About the friend thing with dh, I think that a relationship goes through those phases and it's perfectly normal. Especially since with ttc you get into this thing where bd is more of a duty and not a fun, connecting with each other thing. Make bd about connecting and not baby making and I bet you get the husband/wife relationship back! Lol about dh libido. And woohoo! Makes ttc that much easier. :)


----------



## television

colta said:


> Hey all... sorry I keep disappearing, just been a weird week for me and a bit hard to adjust to suddenly having nothing to do but play the happy housewife.
> 
> As of right now me and DH are kind of up in the air about what we'd like to do. On one hand we'd like to ttc right now, as soon as I ovulate again... but we're scared that that could up our risk for another miscarriage and seeing as how my doctor refused to do any testing (he said one ectopic and one miscarriage hold no correlation and that I'm just one of the unluckiest patients he's ever had.... moron. :dohh:).... we're just not too sure on the whole thing. Either way, we'll be ttc'ing for sure after I have my next AF... that's 100%, but we're still up in the air about before. So feel free to weigh in on that.
> 
> DH has been a bit different lately... we've kind of had some weird tension between us for a couple weeks, which I think was in large part to due to everything that happened... At any rate, we discussed it and we both agreed we were treating each other like really good friends rather than husband/wife. So we've been working on that. HOWEVER, and this is awesome as far as I'm concerned... (and sorry if tmi), DH's libido has gone through the roof! Every day! For the whole week! Sometimes twice a day!.... I don't know what snapped for him, but as soon as I was able, he was ready.
> I know it's been a long few weeks where we couldn't, but wow... he's hasn't been like this since we were teenagers. :blush::happydance:
> 
> Anyway... :blush::haha:
> 
> Television - everyone was right, but you still never know... if it doesn't show up in another couple days...... test? :thumbup:
> 
> Menb - sorry about your mom, but congrats on 13 weeks!
> 
> Mail - I hope you're doing okay. I hope going out will help you take your mind of things for a little while. Sometimes moving around and keeping yourself busy is the best medicine for a hurting soul.

Nice to hear you and your DH are getting on better and it must be so frustrating for you, my sister in law has had 2 perfect healthy children with her 1st husband but since shes been with my brother shes had 8 mc and 1 of them being an ectopic but they have run test they say everythings fine but its clearly not i feel so sorry for them and wish they would look into it more for them, they must be able to.

Afm had a bit of brown/pink cm before not sure if its start of af think im to late for IB?? but i know i did O late


----------



## colta

Television - it could be IB? Ya never know. 

AFM - I'm so frustrated today. Jumped back into my exercise routine today. I've gained back 10lbs from where I was when I first found out I was pregnant. So that sucks... but what can ya do? :shrug:

So... I started some exercising with my kinect again and suffice to say, all the work I did went down the drain. I feel SO out of shape again! I barely made it through an hour of dancing, which made me quite upset. But I know I'll get it back... it's just to get moving again.... that and eating better once more. :dohh: ah well... here we go again!


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Television - it could be IB? Ya never know.
> 
> AFM - I'm so frustrated today. Jumped back into my exercise routine today. I've gained back 10lbs from where I was when I first found out I was pregnant. So that sucks... but what can ya do? :shrug:
> 
> So... I started some exercising with my kinect again and suffice to say, all the work I did went down the drain. I feel SO out of shape again! I barely made it through an hour of dancing, which made me quite upset. But I know I'll get it back... it's just to get moving again.... that and eating better once more. :dohh: ah well... here we go again!

I am glad to hear that you are back up and moving again. I am sure it will help you feel better and will be a good to help pass time until you are ready to ttc again.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Television - it could be IB? Ya never know.
> 
> AFM - I'm so frustrated today. Jumped back into my exercise routine today. I've gained back 10lbs from where I was when I first found out I was pregnant. So that sucks... but what can ya do? :shrug:
> 
> So... I started some exercising with my kinect again and suffice to say, all the work I did went down the drain. I feel SO out of shape again! I barely made it through an hour of dancing, which made me quite upset. But I know I'll get it back... it's just to get moving again.... that and eating better once more. :dohh: ah well... here we go again!

Get the book eat clean diet recharged by tosca Reno. It just might change your life. Sure changed mine!


----------



## mailcmm

Evening all. Had a long boring day. Got my kids back today. Glad to have them home. Still down. I just can't get happy about anything. I just feel defeated. And tired. I really just want to sleep. Dhs best friends just announced the are due in sept. that kinda stung. On the up side tomorrow is wine night. 

Colta glad you are getting back into the groove of things.

Tv I hope it's ib. 

How is everyone else.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Evening all. Had a long boring day. Got my kids back today. Glad to have them home. Still down. I just can't get happy about anything. I just feel defeated. And tired. I really just want to sleep. Dhs best friends just announced the are due in sept. that kinda stung. On the up side tomorrow is wine night.
> 
> Colta glad you are getting back into the groove of things.
> 
> Tv I hope it's ib.
> 
> How is everyone else.

Nothing worse then people announcing their expecting ive had a lot of different people doing it over the past 5 months some i have to say i dont think deserve to be mothers harsh but true but thats life i suppose.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah tv its rough. 

Well I am off to Tampa. Last gym meet before states. Hope he does well. I am exhausted. Just ready to get back homeland into bed.


----------



## colta

Mail - enjoy Tampa... I would kill to go somewhere nice right about now. And good luck to your son!

We are currently snowed in because of a massive blizzard currently beating the heck out of my house... the snow is crazy right now. This morning I couldn't even see the road from my front window. It's lightened up now, but with the wind... we have about a 3 foot drift in front of our door and a LONG driveway... full of massive snow drifts.... so looks like we're staying in today. :happydance:


----------



## menb

Hi ladies...

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected. I had an 8-hr class yesterday, so I was pooped when I finally got home. Thankfully, I did complete all necessary work--but I was up til 1:30am Saturday morning. :(

Another busy day scheduled for today. Urgh... We have Youth Group tonight and it's my turn to plan the lesson. Plus, 2 other teachers and myself are planning an assembly for Wednesday and tomorrow and Tuesday are our last rehearsals after school. I've got to work on some props and cheat sheets for my student actors. Ahhhh...what a day!

Hope y'all are able to rest and enjoy the day!!! Laters!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry I have been mia, but I have been really sick this weekend. I am calling the Dr. tomorrow to see if they can give me anything for the nausea. It has gotten so bad I can't drink anything except milk and popcicles. I have never been this sick for so long. I just keep telling myself that at least it is a good sign.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Sorry I have been mia, but I have been really sick this weekend. I am calling the Dr. tomorrow to see if they can give me anything for the nausea. It has gotten so bad I can't drink anything except milk and popcicles. I have never been this sick for so long. I just keep telling myself that at least it is a good sign.

Until you can see your dr you could try some kefir milk. It is like a yogurt smoothly kind of. You can find it in your grocery stores natural foods section. It is know to alleviate nausea/stomach discomfort. Hope you feel better soon! Oh and another natural remedy I have for your earlier constipation issues is two tablespoons of flaxseed a day. Also in the natural foods section. Both of these are safe and good for you during pregnancy.


----------



## BERDC99

16 weeks.....:happydance: Almost half way there. Very nervous for my doctors appointment this Wednesday.


----------



## menb

Yay!!! 16...awesome! Good job, little one!


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats berdc. That is great news. Hope appt goes great.

I am back from Tampa. Ds did great. 6 th place overall. 3rd in pommel horse and I can't remember the rest but he medalled in all events except rings. This was a harder competition too.

Afm... Still bleeding and crampy. Still sad. Can't seem to find a happy place. I am just going thru the motions. Hope the dr Indus out what is going wrong. I so want a baby.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Congrats berdc. That is great news. Hope appt goes great.
> 
> I am back from Tampa. Ds did great. 6 th place overall. 3rd in pommel horse and I can't remember the rest but he medalled in all events except rings. This was a harder competition too.
> 
> Afm... Still bleeding and crampy. Still sad. Can't seem to find a happy place. I am just going thru the motions. Hope the dr Indus out what is going wrong. I so want a baby.

Im feeling your pain :hugs:


----------



## television

Cd30 still no af but i did O late my luteal i think is 13/14 so im guessing i should of had af sat sun or today?:bfn: today. Had some spotting 3 days ago but stopped but think im out lots of cramps


----------



## BERDC99

It's just to quite on here!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Cd30 still no af but i did O late my luteal i think is 13/14 so im guessing i should of had af sat sun or today?:bfn: today. Had some spotting 3 days ago but stopped but think im out lots of cramps

Fx you get that bfp yet!


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Been a long day. Picked up my wedding dress and picked out my veil thingy. 

https://img.davidsbridal.com/s7view...sset=DavidsBridalInc/s11_vh7950_front.jpg.fpx

I really like it but it's a lot lighter then my dress. Still I think it will work. Been trying to stay busy planning. It helps a little. 

How is everyone else?

Colta.... Still working out?
Tv... Af?
Berdc... Dr appt in 2 days. Excited for you
Menb... Still sleeping? Lol
Moter... I have high hopes for your bfp this month. Good luck!
Twinkie.... How are you doing? Too quiet.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> 16 weeks.....:happydance: Almost half way there. Very nervous for my doctors appointment this Wednesday.

Woohoo berdc! 16 weeks!!


----------



## menb

Hey everyone,
Long a-- day! Had dinner with some girlfriends. I left early-just getting home. It was lots of fun, but my lower back was/is on fire. Plus, I started getting nauseous after eating a bit of my meal. 

Does anyone know if I can use the menthol icy/hot patches? I had one on for about 20 minutes and then took it off cuz I got nervous. Getting dizzy now, so I'm crashing. Using my heating pad til I find out about patches. 

Night all...


----------



## colta

Hey all... I haven't been up to too much. 

I've been trying to exercise, but I did a very intense workout the other day and ended up very seriously hurting most of my major muscle groups... So I've been resting up and letting my muscles get back to normal. 

Me and DH are still on the fence about ttc'ing right away... but things may have gotten out of our hands. We BD'd last night and were a lot less than careful... :blush: At any rate, I've been sporadically taking my temps and noticed quite a large increase right around when I may possibly ovulate. I know it's possibly I may take longer to ovulate than normal because of my MC... but, based on different signs and symptoms, I'm pretty sure I will be or am ovulating soon. Ah well... I guess we'll just have to wait and see. 
We're going to continue doing what we're doing... right now, if we get pregnant we get pregnant, but we're not sure how things are going to go right now. 

At any rate... I'm sleepy. :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies!

Mail- I am glad your son did well this weekend and how exciting that your veil came in! When is the wedding again? Isn't it coming up?

Moter- thanks for the tip! I was eating yogurt a few weeks ago, but ran out and never bought anymore :(

Colta- It is very possible that you will be Oing soon. Maybe you will get a little surprise miracle, you never know.

AFM- the Dr. prescribed Zofran for the nausea, I took one yesterday and it did get rid of the nausea. I was able to eat dinner for the first time in days, but I also had terrible stomach pains after taking it (upper abdominal pains where my actual stomach is). I don't know for sure that it is from the medicine, but I think I am only going to take it when the nausea gets really bad. So far this morning the nausea is just slight.


----------



## menb

Morning all...

Getting up and getting moving. It sure is getting harder to get a comfortable night of sleep. But, not complaining-just observing. 

I'm up for another long day. Today is the last day of practice before the show on Wednesday-yikes!! My classroom is a mess cuz its totally being neglected. :) Guess I'll work on that later this week. ??

Hope everyone has a good day! Berdc, is your appt today or tomorrow? Good luck! Mine is Friday-no u/s, just an appointment with the OB. 

Later, all...


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Hi all. Been a long day. Picked up my wedding dress and picked out my veil thingy.
> 
> https://img.davidsbridal.com/s7view...sset=DavidsBridalInc/s11_vh7950_front.jpg.fpx
> 
> I really like it but it's a lot lighter then my dress. Still I think it will work. Been trying to stay busy planning. It helps a little.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Colta.... Still working out?
> Tv... Af?
> Berdc... Dr appt in 2 days. Excited for you
> Menb... Still sleeping? Lol
> Moter... I have high hopes for your bfp this month. Good luck!
> Twinkie.... How are you doing? Too quiet.

That veil is gorgeous and so unique!


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Getting up and getting moving. It sure is getting harder to get a comfortable night of sleep. But, not complaining-just observing.
> 
> I'm up for another long day. Today is the last day of practice before the show on Wednesday-yikes!! My classroom is a mess cuz its totally being neglected. :) Guess I'll work on that later this week. ??
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day! Berdc, is your appt today or tomorrow? Good luck! Mine is Friday-no u/s, just an appointment with the OB.
> 
> Later, all...

My appt is tomorrow @ 8:15. Fx crossed all goes well and we hear the heartbeat. I am getting so nervous. Scared my blood pressure will be high from my anxiety level being so high. I have just read and heard so many bad stories. It is just so hard to remain positive.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> Morning all...
> 
> Getting up and getting moving. It sure is getting harder to get a comfortable night of sleep. But, not complaining-just observing.
> 
> I'm up for another long day. Today is the last day of practice before the show on Wednesday-yikes!! My classroom is a mess cuz its totally being neglected. :) Guess I'll work on that later this week. ??
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day! Berdc, is your appt today or tomorrow? Good luck! Mine is Friday-no u/s, just an appointment with the OB.
> 
> Later, all...
> 
> My appt is tomorrow @ 8:15. Fx crossed all goes well and we hear the heartbeat. I am getting so nervous. Scared my blood pressure will be high from my anxiety level being so high. I have just read and heard so many bad stories. It is just so hard to remain positive.Click to expand...

Hope your appt goes well! 16 weeks is a fun time of pregnancy. Finally getting a noticeable bump but not too big yet to feel uncomfortable and past that first trimester nausea feeling.


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck to tomorrow berdc. I am sure everything will be just fine. Can't wait for your post with the news.

Thanks Moter. I fell in love as soon as I saw it. 

Thanks Twinkie... The wedding is march 30&31. We are getting married in the courthouse and having a party the next day. Glad you got some help with the nausea.

Colts... Be careful with those workouts. And if you did manage to conceive without trying good luck.

Afm.. Helped at the kids school and am paying for it tonight. Still can't find a good place. So won't stay on long. Needing a good cry. Watching phantom of the opera. Love this movie.


----------



## television

:witch: got me yesterday :cry:


----------



## television

Need some advice this is my 5th af after d and c 5 months ago and its so heavy and clots not big but noticeable i feel like my insides are gonna fall tmi sorry but surely i should be ok by now from all this?


----------



## moter98

television said:


> :witch: got me yesterday :cry:

Sorry the witch got you television. March is going to be our bfp month! Cd1 could be the day of your LMP to date your pregnancy. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> Need some advice this is my 5th af after d and c 5 months ago and its so heavy and clots not big but noticeable i feel like my insides are gonna fall tmi sorry but surely i should be ok by now from all this?

Sorry AF got you. You are correct that you should be all healed from the D&C. Have you ever mentioned your heavy periods to your Dr.? There are some things that can cause this. One thing they could check you for is endometriosis, it causes heavy bleeding and cramping. It would be worth mentioning. Another cause of heavy periods is anemia.


----------



## BERDC99

Back from the doctor.

We heard the heartbeat......what a relief! He wants me to see a foot doctor if the swelling in my feet has not gone down in four weeks. He told me today it was my choice. but next month it wouldn't be. I only gained 1 pound equaling a total of 5 so far. He also said he will most likely induce me at 38 weeks. 

Hope all is well with you girls!!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Back from the doctor.
> 
> We heard the heartbeat......what a relief! He wants me to see a foot doctor if the swelling in my feet has not gone down in four weeks. He told me today it was my choice. but next month it wouldn't be. I only gained 1 pound equaling a total of 5 so far. He also said he will most likely induce me at 38 weeks.
> 
> Hope all is well with you girls!!

great news berdc! what would a foot dr be able to do for swelling? i hope you can get some relief from that soon!


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Back from the doctor.
> 
> We heard the heartbeat......what a relief! He wants me to see a foot doctor if the swelling in my feet has not gone down in four weeks. He told me today it was my choice. but next month it wouldn't be. I only gained 1 pound equaling a total of 5 so far. He also said he will most likely induce me at 38 weeks.
> 
> Hope all is well with you girls!!
> 
> great news berdc! what would a foot dr be able to do for swelling? i hope you can get some relief from that soon!Click to expand...

We he wants to make sure it is not from a sprain as it is only in one foot.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Back from the doctor.
> 
> We heard the heartbeat......what a relief! He wants me to see a foot doctor if the swelling in my feet has not gone down in four weeks. He told me today it was my choice. but next month it wouldn't be. I only gained 1 pound equaling a total of 5 so far. He also said he will most likely induce me at 38 weeks.
> 
> Hope all is well with you girls!!
> 
> great news berdc! what would a foot dr be able to do for swelling? i hope you can get some relief from that soon!Click to expand...
> 
> We he wants to make sure it is not from a sprain as it is only in one foot.Click to expand...

oh. i hope it goes away on its own!


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats berdc!! What great news. So happy everything is going well. Hope you get the foot problem figured out. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## moter98

Good! We are snowed in here so today was a pajama and cartoon day! So much fun.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Good! We are snowed in here so today was a pajama and cartoon day! So much fun.

I would like to have one good snow here before spring gets here. I think we have only had two dustings this winter. Such a mild and crazy winter. We had thunderstorms last night and all day today. We never have thunderstorms in February here in Ohio.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Good! We are snowed in here so today was a pajama and cartoon day! So much fun.
> 
> I would like to have one good snow here before spring gets here. I think we have only had two dustings this winter. Such a mild and crazy winter. We had thunderstorms last night and all day today. We never have thunderstorms in February here in Ohio.Click to expand...

Nebraska had its first ever tornado in February in recorded history yesterday! That's the storm that came out our way. We got hit twice throughout the night. Now it looks like normal MN weather outside. Before this we had a mild winter too. 14" behind what snow we usually get. We caught up in one day lol! I like the mild weather but it scares me too, what with global warming looming over our heads.


----------



## mailcmm

Had my trial hair run today. I am really excited. Think it's gonna be perfect. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Had my trial hair run today. I am really excited. Think it's gonna be perfect.
> 
> How is everyone today?

Picture! Picture!


----------



## mailcmm

I will post one when I can get on my computer. iPad doesn't let me upload photos. Its a pain.


----------



## mailcmm

this is the trial updo. i never wear makeup to the salon. it always gets a mess. lol anyway. i like it. and think it will be perfect.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

it's beautiful mail! your hair looks like model hair. so soft, thick and shiny! really loving the veil!! i didn't wear one at my wedding. if i had seen something like yours i would have.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. I do have a ton of hair. Lol My mom and daughter have the same hair. It runs in the genes. I love this veil and we are gonna turn it around for the party do I can still wear it. I have been doing so much planning my head is spinning. I just hope it all comes together as it does in my head.


----------



## moter98

it will be a great day and everything will all work out the way you want it to. so exciting!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. I am excited about it. And the planning does help me to have a semi normal day after our loss. How is the ttc going? I wish we were closer to trying again. I won't though until the dr has run some tests. I hope this is your month though. When do you o?


----------



## moter98

I hope you can start ttc again really soon. 
I think I will O within less than a week. I have recently changed my diet and begun eating clean. Really hoping this will help me to get pregnant. Eating clean is supposed to help fertility, plus my jeans are looser! And I'm eating more than I was before. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah eating clean is a great way to live. I have no luck sticking to it though. I like my junk too much. Lol next week I go to the dr for my post op. I am hoping to get an idea of how long this will all take and what she thinks our chances are if the tests are inconclusive. I am really scared about trying again. I am also still bleeding from the d&c. Badly. I would have thought it would start slowing down by now. It's been over a week. Oh well. Not much I can do but wait and hopefully get some answers.


----------



## moter98

I'm not finding it as hard as I thought it would be. It's a change, but from how I was eating before (low calorie, low fat) its a welcome change. I will still eat processed foods, but in moderation now. It's more like 80/20 now. 80% fresh foods 20% processed. 
I hope the bleeding stops soon. I have neer had a d&c so I don't know how long it's supposed to last. The general rule is if you soak through a pad in an hour or less and feel faint, that's not normal and you should go to ER. Otherwise I would guess its normal. 
Do they start tests next week or have they already and you get your results then?


----------



## mailcmm

She said on the day we found out it would be six to eight weeks before we can test. That all the hcg needs to be out of my system. So I have another month or so. I guess they will test my hcg at this appointment. I do plan on telling her that we were actively try and really want a baby so let's keep an eye on this so I don't have to wait longer then needed. Still would rather have some answers before trying again. Don't know what I would do if we had another mc.


----------



## moter98

Oh. Hopefully the time will pass quickly for you. 
Hey, you are getting married this month! What a wonderful distraction.


----------



## mailcmm

Yup. March 30 & 31 lol I am dragging this sucker out. Actually that's his doing. He wants to get hitched at the courthouse and have a party after but his family is out of town so party has to be on Saturday. So I will actually wear my dress twice. Found the most gorgeous shoes. I really loved another pair more but they were stilettos and since this is outdoors I prefer wedges. That way I am not sinking into the soil all night. Lol 

https://www.dsw.com/shoe/lulu+townsend+valencia+wedge+sandal?prodId=242133&category=dsw12cat1190016

I am a total shoe whore. I have more shoes then Payless. I have 6 pairs that would work but just had to get a new pair. Lol


----------



## moter98

I love them! How have you been finding all of these cute things? You have an eye for fashion!


----------



## BERDC99

Loe the hair, Mail! It looks great. Planning a wedding is so stressful, and it will be here before you know it.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... It is stressful. But right now the stress is perfect.

Moter... Thanks. I guess I am just lucky. I also always know what I want and I really search. Have to love google. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I love the hair and veil! I am sure your wedding is going to be perfect!


----------



## menb

Hey mail! Love the hair and veil. I wore a 'non-traditional' veil too! We loved it! Glad the planning is keeping you busy. Praying for good things from the doctor for ya!


----------



## menb

Well, we made it to the 2nd Trimester officially! 14weeks today! :happydance::happydance:

Just getting home. Had our OB appointment this afternoon. All is still looking good. Doc heard both heartbeats again. He said he could tell they were moving around and said I should be able to feel them soon. I hope it's soon, but I know it could take another 3-4 weeks. Just hoping for sooner. :):winkwink:

Those OB appointments sure are boring...bring on the ultrasounds! :happydance: Unfortunately, I don't get another one until 20 weeks! :dohh:

What's everyone up to this weekend??


----------



## moter98

Congrat menb!!


----------



## colta

Hey oh everyone... still kicking around. 

Me and DH have decided to try before my AF... so that's what we've been up to. :blush: I'm not going to use any OPK's or really chart until AF arrives (if that's what happens)... we're just going to dtd lots and lots and hope for the best. All in all we're quite happy with that decision, it takes a lot of pressure off of us and just lets us have fun. 

But yeah... DH dyed my hair for me today. I normally have a very flat dark brown color, but I dyed it a slightly lighter, reddish brown. It's SO much nicer... I may just post comparison pics for everyone to see. :haha:

Congrats menb for making to second tri!! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Hey oh everyone... still kicking around.
> 
> Me and DH have decided to try before my AF... so that's what we've been up to. :blush: I'm not going to use any OPK's or really chart until AF arrives (if that's what happens)... we're just going to dtd lots and lots and hope for the best. All in all we're quite happy with that decision, it takes a lot of pressure off of us and just lets us have fun.
> 
> But yeah... DH dyed my hair for me today. I normally have a very flat dark brown color, but I dyed it a slightly lighter, reddish brown. It's SO much nicer... I may just post comparison pics for everyone to see. :haha:
> 
> Congrats menb for making to second tri!! :happydance:

Sounds like a lovely color. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- your hair color sounds lovely, you should post a pic!

Menb- Congrats on second tri!

AFM- my nausea has let up tremendously, I don't know if that is a good thing or bad thing. The nausea pills were making me constipated, so glad I haven't had to take them in the past couple days. Now just trying to add lots of fiber back to my diet to get things moving again!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Good luck ttc. I hope it works out for you! Post a pic would love to see the hair

Menb... Congrats! So exciting. Sounds like everything is perfect.

I am out of town at the future in laws. Been really hard as my sil has a 3 mon old. Spend lots of time hiding and crying in the bathroom. This trip was a bad idea. Leaving tomorrow and ready to be far from the baby. She's so sweet but I just can't do this right now.


----------



## menb

Hey gals,
Hope everyone is doing well...seems like our forum has slowed down tremendously over the last couple weeks. Wish that wasnt the case since I always looked forward to 'talking' and 'listening' to you ladies. It's understandable though---guessing everyone is super busy. 

Well, again-hope all is well...


----------



## mailcmm

Menb I agree. It's been far too quiet. I think I for one and gonna put my sadness aside and get back into it. Been super busy with the wedding plans and all the travel for gym meets. So glad that's over till next year. Lol the boy did well though. This week I am hoping things start to slow down. I am meeting with the photographer tomorrow.

Well hope everyone is doing well. Let's get this thread popping again.

Berdc... Walking dead is about to start we had to pause to put up horses. So excited for tonight's show.

Does anybody watch game of thrones?

Moter, colta and tv... How goes ttc?

Pregnant ladies.... How is everyone doing?

As for me.. Still bleeding still waiting. Doctor on Wednesday.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... Can you believe that shit? Omg! I can't believe that episode. Crazy!


----------



## colta

Heyo everyone! I'd have to agree... this place has really slowed down, I do believe it's time to restart the partay!

TTC'ing for me and DH has been going well... as I said before, I'm not temping right now... just DTD as much as possible and I'm watching my cm (kind hard to ignore that one. :winkwink:). We've really come through this loss much better than we did the first one. We're more solid in what we want... more together in our hopes for the future and more determined that things will be better for us eventually. We're living our lives in the moment and enjoying each day to day amusement... it's been great for us. 

I've been in quite a funk and haven't been doing any of my exercising, any of my healthy eating, or my vitamin regimen... so I'm going to kick myself in the butt and get on that... 2012 started off sucking big time for me... so I'm determined to kick it's ass for the rest of it! :thumbup: Booyaashaka! lol :haha::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- I am glad to hear that TTC is going well for you!


----------



## BERDC99

Mail-what a crazy episode! I never seen it coming that Dale would be killed. What do you think of that kid? He seems to be getting out of hand lately. I hope the bleeding lets up soon and yo get some answers to what is going on with your body.

Menb-Second trimester :happydance:Seen your next ultrasound will be at 20 weeks. That will be here before you know it. Maybe you will start to feel so movement soon. Did the doctor say if you would feel it earlier with there being two babies in there?

Colta-that's the spirt girl. You have to take control of your life and grab it by the horns and go. I have never tempted when ttc. I think that it is just best to watch cm like you are doing and just dtd every other day or so. Hard part is right now you dont know when you O so I would just do it as much as possible. 

Twinkie-glad the nausea is letting up some. 

AFM- I am now 17+1 :happydance:My gender ultrasound is in 16 days. I really dont care what it is as long as it is healthy. I am having problems with my heart rate being to high. I have been put on this medicine to try and bring it down. I hope it works cause I am getting winded too when my heart rate is to high. My doctor said he is going to induce me at 38/39 weeks so it looks like I may deliever the end of July if all goes well. 

We need to keep this thread alive girls. It is sad to see days go by with little or no activity on here.


----------



## moter98

Hi all! 
Berdc- hope you are ok. Take it easy! How exciting you get to find out the gender so soon!
Menb- glad you and babies are well. Any guesses on wether they are identical or fraternal?
Mail- hoping your dr appt goes well this week. Hang in there. The bleeding will stop soon.
Twinkie- hows you and baby?
TV- AF left yet?
Colta- happy you are ttc again an in good spirits. FX!!


----------



## moter98

I'm sill waiting on ov. Any day now it should be.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- FX'd you catch that egg this month!

We are doing well, thanks for asking! I am anxious to hear the heartbeat on a doppler. My appointment seems so far away!


----------



## menb

Morning all!
Glad everyone agrees about keeping this alive! I missed y'all!

We have a day off of work today (Casmir Pulaski Day), but I'm going to work anyway. I need to clean my room and more importantly, get booklets ready for our school-wide ISAT Testing. 

Yep, no more u/s for us til 20 weeks. Praying that we make it!! Yeah, Moter the doc did say I am probably having flutters, but I just don't know what it is. He said I'll probably actually know I'm feeling stuff in a couple weeks. :)


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Morning all!
> Glad everyone agrees about keeping this alive! I missed y'all!
> 
> We have a day off of work today (Casmir Pulaski Day), but I'm going to work anyway. I need to clean my room and more importantly, get booklets ready for our school-wide ISAT Testing.
> 
> Yep, no more u/s for us til 20 weeks. Praying that we make it!! Yeah, Moter the doc did say I am probably having flutters, but I just don't know what it is. He said I'll probably actually know I'm feeling stuff in a couple weeks. :)

You are so busy! Seems like you are always on the go. You must love your job!
Yeah, I bet you are feeling the babies, you just don't know it yet. Oh, it's gonna be a long wait for me till your 20 week u/s. I'm excited to find out the genders...eek!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- FX'd you catch that egg this month!
> 
> We are doing well, thanks for asking! I am anxious to hear the heartbeat on a doppler. My appointment seems so far away!

How many weeks are you now Twinkie? I hope you get to hear that heartbeat. So exciting!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Moter- FX'd you catch that egg this month!
> 
> We are doing well, thanks for asking! I am anxious to hear the heartbeat on a doppler. My appointment seems so far away!
> 
> How many weeks are you now Twinkie? I hope you get to hear that heartbeat. So exciting!Click to expand...

I will be 10 weeks on Thursday! But I don't go to the Dr. for 3 more weeks :(


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Moter- FX'd you catch that egg this month!
> 
> We are doing well, thanks for asking! I am anxious to hear the heartbeat on a doppler. My appointment seems so far away!
> 
> How many weeks are you now Twinkie? I hope you get to hear that heartbeat. So exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 10 weeks on Thursday! But I don't go to the Dr. for 3 more weeks :(Click to expand...

Time sure flies! You are almost to the 2nd tri already!!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Moter- FX'd you catch that egg this month!
> 
> We are doing well, thanks for asking! I am anxious to hear the heartbeat on a doppler. My appointment seems so far away!
> 
> How many weeks are you now Twinkie? I hope you get to hear that heartbeat. So exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 10 weeks on Thursday! But I don't go to the Dr. for 3 more weeks :(Click to expand...
> 
> Time sure flies! You are almost to the 2nd tri already!!Click to expand...

Honestly I can't wait for 2nd tri to get here, this is so nerve wrecking!


----------



## moter98

Well, only 2 more weeks to go, woohoo! Has the nausea let up?


----------



## Twinkie210

It let up enough to where I don't need the medicine anymore, but it is still sticking around most days.


----------



## moter98

Bet it will be one in two weeks!


----------



## television

Hello ladies well afm af finally did one yesterday so back to it now im trying to not think to much about it as i need to find a job so im just thinking if it happens it happens and if it doesnt well theres always next month. 
Been busy sorting out my ds hes doing some filming for a kids program he got choose from his school to do it so excited and proud.

Hope everyone else is ok we have been quiet on here but good that we know we are always here for everyone if needed


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Boy I missed bunches. Wes beyond busy yesterday. And it never seemed to end. About to run to the feed store but will catch up when I get back. Lol those animals need to eat!


----------



## moter98

How great is that that your son has something he is so interested in. And good at I bet too!

Get to feeding those animals mail! Are you gonna feed them in stilettos, haha!

AFM- I've got a positive opk. Woohoo! BFP here I come.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Moter... Catch that egg!!!

I just got done. No stilettos today. Lol the barn builders have the yard a mess with mud from tractors and we had a bad storm. It's very mucky out there. 

Twinkie... Glad the nausea is leaving. 
Colta... Good luck. Wishing you the best of luck.
Tv...when will you o?
Moter... Addressing it twice lol catch that egg!
Berdc.... Omg that was an amazing/awful episode. Dh was amazed they killed off dale this early. Apparently he doesn't go till later in the comic. Crazy episode and only 2 left. Killing me with suspense. On the upside game of thrones starts season two April 1. That show is beyond amazing and everyone should watch it. I liked the series premier so much I ran out the next day and bought the books. Read them in a week....almost 5000 pages. Amazing amazing story. 

As for me.... Dr tomorrow. Bleeding has slowed but I have lots and lots of clots still. Guess I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

My body is gonna try really hard this month to catch that egg lol!


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Oh Moter... Catch that egg!!!
> 
> I just got done. No stilettos today. Lol the barn builders have the yard a mess with mud from tractors and we had a bad storm. It's very mucky out there.
> 
> Twinkie... Glad the nausea is leaving.
> Colta... Good luck. Wishing you the best of luck.
> Tv...when will you o?
> Moter... Addressing it twice lol catch that egg!
> Berdc.... Omg that was an amazing/awful episode. Dh was amazed they killed off dale this early. Apparently he doesn't go till later in the comic. Crazy episode and only 2 left. Killing me with suspense. On the upside game of thrones starts season two April 1. That show is beyond amazing and everyone should watch it. I liked the series premier so much I ran out the next day and bought the books. Read them in a week....almost 5000 pages. Amazing amazing story.
> 
> As for me.... Dr tomorrow. Bleeding has slowed but I have lots and lots of clots still. Guess I will find out tomorrow.

I had lots of clots after about we after i had it done i had a bad couple of days with quite big clots apparently that was normal but wasnt nice.
I not sure when ill O i was late last month so ill just have to wait and see


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> My body is gonna try really hard this month to catch that egg lol!

:thumbup: go for it


----------



## BERDC99

Two weeks from tomorrow I will know if I am :pink:or :blue:. The countdown is on! Going this weekend to buy the crib, dresser, and changing table.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Two weeks from tomorrow I will know if I am :pink:or :blue:. The countdown is on! Going this weekend to buy the crib, dresser, and changing table.

I'm gonna guess girl. I have a 50% chance of being right!


----------



## mailcmm

So exciting berdc. Can't wait for the news. Setting up the nursery is always so much fun.


----------



## Twinkie210

Quick update. I had a bit of a scare yesterday. Mon night I had some cramping but figured it was normal and went to bed. I woke up at 3 Tue morning with spotting. I made a Dr appt, and he checked my cervix and said it looked inflamed. We tried to hear the hb on the doppler, but it was too early. So he let me have another u/s where we saw the baby wiggling like crazy. HR was 189 which they said was perfect. They can't tell for sure what.is causing the bleeding, but it doesn't't seem to be hurting the.baby any.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Quick update. I had a bit of a scare yesterday. Mon night I had some cramping but figured it was normal and went to bed. I woke up at 3 Tue morning with spotting. I made a Dr appt, and he checked my cervix and said it looked inflamed. We tried to hear the hb on the doppler, but it was too early. So he let me have another u/s where we saw the baby wiggling like crazy. HR was 189 which they said was perfect. They can't tell for sure what.is causing the bleeding, but it doesn't't seem to be hurting the.baby any.

Thats good that they checked the baby and everything looks ok with the little 1 hope it all settles down


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I have read that with the new amount of blood I your blood that it can irritate the cervix and cause spotting. So is completely normal. Soon you wil be able to find the hb on Doppler and hat will make things easier. So glad it all turned out well. I would also have them monitor your cervix. I had cervix trouble with oth of my kids. They checked at every apt to be safe.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks mail, I don't have a doppler, the Dr tried atthe office. I think getting my own doppler would cause me more stress. The Dr didn't seem concerned about the irritation, but I will ask him at my next appt if it can cause problems later in the pregnancy.


----------



## moter98

Good to hear everything is fine Twinkie!


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Thanks mail, I don't have a doppler, the Dr tried atthe office. I think getting my own doppler would cause me more stress. The Dr didn't seem concerned about the irritation, but I will ask him at my next appt if it can cause problems later in the pregnancy.

is the same reason why I never bought my own doppler. I would freak out if I was not able to find it and end up at the hospital everyday. My docotor wasnt able to hear the hb on his doppler until I was 16 weeks.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I'll be almost 13weeks when I go to my next appt, so I am hoping he finds it then. I know he found DS's at 11 weeks, so I am confident I will get to hear the heart beat at my next appt. If not I will be seeing it again, LOL, there is no way I would leave that office without proof on a heart beat!


----------



## mailcmm

The irritation won't cause problems but might help you keep your mind at ease. Spotting is a scary scary thing.


----------



## mailcmm

So the Dr apt went well
Waiting at the lab for all my tests. She also ordered a semen analysis for dh. When I get after she is gonna check uterus for cysts etc. She said we still might not find anything but I like that we are checking


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So the Dr apt went well
> Waiting at the lab for all my tests. She also ordered a semen analysis for dh. When I get after she is gonna check uterus for cysts etc. She said we still might not find anything but I like that we are checking

That's good mail! Hope you get some answers soon


----------



## mailcmm

Sorry the last message posted twice so I deleted it.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. She was very thorough. Even put dh on antibiotics just incase it's a bacteria. She also said next time we get pregnant we will test progesterone right away. So for now waiting on blood work and semen analysis. If that is all negative there is a chromosome test they can run but it's pricey. So will wait on this first as insurance covers it. Then in 2 cycles we can try again unless there is a chromosome problem. If there is we would need to see a specialist first. She stressed we should wait as my uterus was the size of a 3 month uterus and needed time to heal. I planned on waiting anyway because I want to make sure all is well before we try again.


----------



## moter98

Hoping it's something small like needing medication for progesterone or something. FX for you mail!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter. Me too. I am still so sad about our loss and really want for us to have a baby. A chromosome problem would be awful. Progesterone problem would be ok but dr is kinda leaning toward dh as he has never had kids and I am so fertile and have 2 consecutive healthy babies. Hoping she's wrong though.


----------



## moter98

Is a chromosome problem really bad? My ds was born with a club foot. Drs said its because he had an extra chromosome. He is otherwise healthy and normal. I don't know if they are the same thing or not


----------



## moter98

One thing to try- the fertility diet. It's basically clean eating. That's what I've been doing for totally unrelated reasons. I'll let you know if it works! It had Many benefits and just one of them is to boost fertility- meaning health of those eggs and spermies!!


----------



## mailcmm

Not the same thing. She said that either him or I could have too many or not enough and that when our chromosomes mix it doesn't make a viable baby. It's too damaged. That we would have pretty poor chances of pregnancyn naturally but that it wouldn't be impossible. If that is the problem we could go to a fertility specialist and they could find the good sperm and egg. She said that because I had no problems with my previous pregnancies the chances of me having a chromosome problem were very very very slim as I would have had problems earlier. So that's why we are waiting on the results of our other tests before exploring that and we would test him first because my chances are so slim. We can't afford fertility treatments so after these tests if they are negative we will do the chromosone test and see what it says. If there is a problem I don't think I will try again. I can't take any more losses. If it is fine we will try again and test progesterone. And if that is fine and I lose another baby I will go insane. 3 losses is more then enough.


----------



## moter98

Oh I see. I really hope that's not it! Fertility treatments are so expensive. Praying that you get a good answer and can start ttc again soon!


----------



## mailcmm

So just called the dr. I passed a clot the size of an orange. I am not kidding it was huge. I was so scared. Not bleeding heavily... Well I wasn't before the clot may need to go back to the restroom and check. So I called just to check. Dr said that it wasn't normal but may not be an emergency and to monitor. Thinks its that my uterus filled with blood that didn't pass and just clotted and that now that its out I may be able to heal. They did say today that me still bleeding wasn't normal but that we would see where my hcg was. If it was high maybe they didn't get everything. What a nightmare. I just want this to be over. Dh is at work until 1030 and doesn't bring his phone into class. And the school phones are on answering machine at night.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow, I hope you are ok! Did the dr tell you if you are bleeding heavily and feel faint to go to the ER? Watch for that. I hope you are ok mail. Did they do any tests other than hcg to check if they got it all?


----------



## moter98

mail, i just googled about the clot and this is what i found another poster said about passing clots after D&C:

Just for info, I found a number on my discharge letter which I could call for advice at any point, so I rang this morning. (It was the gynae ward where I had the D&C done) Spoke to one of the ward sisters, who said passing clots after D&C is very, very common and not always a sign of problems. As long as I feel generally well, can manage the pain with normal paracetamol, don't have excessive bleeding and no funny smells, then it's pretty likely all is just going through the normal healing process. If I feel like I can't cope with any aspect of it, or the clots come back bigger/in greater numbers, then I can pop in and be examined by someone.


----------



## menb

Hey all!!

Crazy, crazy busy at work! Hubby promised me a quesadilla, so I'm waiting patiently on that! :)

Glad that it's eggy time, Moter! Hoping your body does its thing--well, and hubby too! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about clotting, mail. Hopefully all works itself out. :hugs:

Twinkie, I'm so glad everything turned out ok. That spotting is always a scare. :wacko:

Berdc: wahoo! You're gonna find out, eh? We aren't. I know-with twins! We wanna be surprised. :winkwink:

Colta, how's it going? Was thinking about you n hubby today. So glad your spirits have lifted a bit.

TV: keep at it, girl! 

Well, my quesadilla is ready! :happydance: :happydance: Gonna eat, read a little and head to bed. Hopefully, I'll be sleep by 9! Yep, still exhausted... :shrug:


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- I am so sorry you are feeling unwell. I bled for two weeks after mine and the Dr. said if it lasted any longer than that to call, they said that was not normal. Luckily mine stopped after 2 weeks. I hope yours stops soon. And clots that large would scare me too!

I really hope that it is something easily fixed like progesterone. If the problem was with DH and not yourself, have you thought about using donated sperm? I know that it is something very hard to consider, but if you both really want to have a child together it may be a real option. I have a friend who has had two children this way and you would never know that those kids aren't biologically her husbands.

I really hope you get some answers!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter for the info and twinkie for the well wishes. 

Had a slamming busy day. Bleeding has stopped. Weirdest thing. Guess that ginormous clot was the last of it. Yay. Lol

As for donated sperm I don't know. If it comes to that I don't think he would want to. I have two kids so for me this was more a matter of us having a kid together but if he said he wanted to do that I don't think I would say no. Hoping it doesnt one to that. Test results should be back next week. He still needs to donate sperm to get that checked. Will be next week before he can go though. 

How is everyone doing?

Moter are you in the tww?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Thanks Moter for the info and twinkie for the well wishes.
> 
> Had a slamming busy day. Bleeding has stopped. Weirdest thing. Guess that ginormous clot was the last of it. Yay. Lol
> 
> As for donated sperm I don't know. If it comes to that I don't think he would want to. I have two kids so for me this was more a matter of us having a kid together but if he said he wanted to do that I don't think I would say no. Hoping it doesnt one to that. Test results should be back next week. He still needs to donate sperm to get that checked. Will be next week before he can go though.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> 
> Moter are you in the tww?

it doesn't mean that's what it is. my guess is dr is giving you worst case scenario. they tend to do that. at least the ones i have seen. i am praying for you and hoping it all turns out with really good news.
i think i am 1dpo based on my huge temp rise this morning. woohoo!


----------



## mailcmm

Ooo just looked at your chart and that is an awesome rise. Woohoo 1 dpo! 

I am hoping that its not the chromosone thing but we have decided that we aren't going to test for it. I did some research last night and it is super expensive and the possibility of having a child is very slim if we did have it. (they do ivf and before placing the embryo they test it. If its got the defect they trash it and most have the problem. Its like searching for a needle in a haystack. I can't see going thru that or the expense it's over 20 grand a pop. Maybe more. And then you don't even know if the ivf will take.) So we are going to get our insurance covered results back and if it's negative we are gonna try in 2 cycles and have the dr check my progesterone if that's normal and I lose the baby we are just gonna stop. So it's a waiting game. I am really hoping its something simple. In a way I am really calm about it all. We'll just see what happens. I know when we do try again if my tests are all negative I am going to be a total wreck.


----------



## moter98

yeah, ivf is really expensive. my brother and his wife are going through it. they can't have children naturally and did IUI for their first. they have been ttc again but the IUI didn't work. so now they have to save up for the IVF. it's not cheap. there are programs out there that do a shared risk. it's basically you pay a reduced fee for so many treatments and should the treatment work sooner than what you paid, you lose that money. but should the treatment take time or not work, you save money. 

it IS possible to have a healthy baby even after losses. just look at berdc and menb. they had suffered multiple losses and are doing great! it doesn't have to mean that something is wrong with either of you. oh, those test results are taking too long!

yeah, i'm pretty happy to be 1dpo. loving the temp rise. hope it stays up for oh, say the next nine months,lol


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- congrats on 1dpo!

mail- I really hope that nothing major is wrong and you get your rainbow baby!


----------



## BERDC99

Okay, I thought I had been feeling flutters but haven't felt much the last day or so. I hope the 21st gets here soon cause I am getting worried.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter- congrats on 1dpo!
> 
> mail- I really hope that nothing major is wrong and you get your rainbow baby!

Thanks, 2dpo now woohoo!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Okay, I thought I had been feeling flutters but haven't felt much the last day or so. I hope the 21st gets here soon cause I am getting worried.

It's still early to feel baby often yet. Baby is still small so has plenty of room to move around in there without you even knowing it! You could try laying down on your side for a half hour and see if you feel anything. Sometimes you just don't notice baby moving because you are busy or moving around.


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Okay, I thought I had been feeling flutters but haven't felt much the last day or so. I hope the 21st gets here soon cause I am getting worried.

I used to lie on my stomach when i was about 16-17wks and could then feel like little bubbles more like wind but knew it wasnt and then at about 19 wks i just felt it your still early sure everything is doing great:hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... I am sure nothing is wrong. I can't wait to find out what you are having. 

Hi all! Another busy day. Just got home. Having the neighbors over for dinner tomorrow and I have so much to do. Also getting some new furniture tomorrow. Well it's new in the sense that my grandma never used it lol but it's her dining room set. I am so excited. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## BERDC99

Finally got some baby furniture. Got the crib, dresser, changing table, pack n play, monitors, and rocking chair.


----------



## mailcmm

Awesome. You need to post pics.


----------



## menb

I'm sure all is well Berdc, but I totally understand. I've been SO busy this week, that I've had hubby use the Doppler about three times this week. We've heard both of them all times, but I'd love to feel them moving around. I know it's way too early for me, but one can wish! :wacko: And, I agree with Mail--post pics-I might need to steal ideas from you! :winkwink:

So cool to get new stuff Mail--it's new to your home, so it's new! Exciting!!

TWW, eh Moter? Nice...:thumbup:

How's everyone else doing? It's a beautiful day here in Chicago! Hubby even got up early and went over to the golf course. Yes--house all to myself! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

got my crosshairs today. 3dpo. woot!


----------



## Twinkie210

yay for crosshairs, new furniture, and nice weather!


----------



## BERDC99

This is the nursery. I feel that pink or blue will go good with these colors.
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mailcmm

What a gorgeous room. It's going to be beautiful.


----------



## mailcmm

Furniture is all settled. Too my all day to get everything rearranged and the the neighbors came for dinner. I am cripple today. My back is killing me. At least I can take pills though. 

Berdc... Walking dead tonight. I can't wait o see what happens. Only 2 or 3 episodes left. I hav a feeling a bigger bomb will be dropped.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Furniture is all settled. Too my all day to get everything rearranged and the the neighbors came for dinner. I am cripple today. My back is killing me. At least I can take pills though.
> 
> Berdc... Walking dead tonight. I can't wait o see what happens. Only 2 or 3 episodes left. I hav a feeling a bigger bomb will be dropped.

Just watched a sneak peak of tonights episode.......going to be a good one.


----------



## mailcmm

They are all good ones. Lol I am ready.

Been such a nice lazy day. I actually took a nap on the couch. I really needed it too. I have been running a mile a minute. I am not ready for this week. Hoping to take it slow but it always winds up out of hand. Tomorrow I need to go get my dress fitted and meet with the builder about shelves in the barn and some sheet rock work in my place. Then my son has gym and I am gonna take my daughter to the mall to see if we can find something for her to wear at the wedding. 

Moter... We shall soon see some results with you. God I hope this is it for you. Everything is crossed. Even my eyes are crossed for you.lol test results come back this week. Never in my life thought I'd be hoping for a health problem. Lol 

How is everybody else?


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> This is the nursery. I feel that pink or blue will go good with these colors.

loving the colors! yes, pink or blue will look wonderful.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> They are all good ones. Lol I am ready.
> 
> Been such a nice lazy day. I actually took a nap on the couch. I really needed it too. I have been running a mile a minute. I am not ready for this week. Hoping to take it slow but it always winds up out of hand. Tomorrow I need to go get my dress fitted and meet with the builder about shelves in the barn and some sheet rock work in my place. Then my son has gym and I am gonna take my daughter to the mall to see if we can find something for her to wear at the wedding.
> 
> Moter... We shall soon see some results with you. God I hope this is it for you. Everything is crossed. Even my eyes are crossed for you.lol test results come back this week. Never in my life thought I'd be hoping for a health problem. Lol
> 
> How is everybody else?

whew, i got tired just reading about all the things you have to do, lol! sounds like fun though with the dress fitting and taking your daughter to find something to wear.

thanks, i'm really hoping this is it for me too. hoping the 10th cycle is a charm!

those results sure are taking a long time. wish they would hurry up. i'm impatient.


----------



## colta

Hey all!

Berdc - I think blue/pink would look awesome in that room. I can't wait to see it with the furniture and whatnot in it! :happydance:

Mail - good lord! Do you ever stop? hahaha... I can't believe how much you get done in the run of a day. 

Motor - Everything crossable is crossed for you! Hoping this is it!

AFM - I've been a bit MIA... I went down home to visit family and just generally relax. DH had an interview with the biggest Newspaper company in our province, so we had a lot of excitement. He's pretty confident things went well, so fingers crossed that he got the job. 
I've decided to take up German as something to do right now. I love learning languages and already know a French and a fair bit of Spanish... so why not learn more? Me and DH would love to either travel or move to the UK... so yeah... mostly I'm just bored though. :haha:

Me and DH have bd'd plenty these past couple of days... I'm thinking I may have O'd 8 or so days ago... so we're kind of eager to see if something is going to come of this. I know pretty well when my numbers hit about zero... so, yeah.... I may decide to test in a few days... I'm not sure. 
I have had some promising signs though... though I'm not entirely sure what to make of them. This is my first natural miscarriage... so, this could just be normal. 
But yeah... my breast started twinging about 2 days ago, but now they're quite sore... the past two days I've been ready to fall asleep by 1pm, and I've been sleeping like a log during the night and mornings. I had a nosebleed last night too.... I NEVER get those. Oh, and my latex sensitivity has gotten worse, which is weird.... but that's whats happened every time I've gotten pregnant so far. Plus I've got this miserable cold symptoms... stuffy nose, headache, minor sore throat. 

At any rate, who knows... maybe it's all in my head? (The headache could be from trying to learn German :winkwink:)


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck Colta and moter!

Mail- you are one busy chick! It makes me tired reading your posts, LOL. 

Berdc- the room looks beautiful!


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all! Still going. Got the kids to school, got my dress fitted, hit the feed store, met wi the builder, and fed all the animals. Now to the school, gym, the mall and dinner. Ready for today to be over. Only to get up and do it all again. Have an animal shelter going up on the other side of the lake. The damn barn people dropped it right in view of where we planned our wedding. Just want to cry. If I could move roof trusses I would.


----------



## moter98

whew, another head spinning day for mail!

i had to forego work today. our water heater broke and had to wait around for the technician. luckily it's under warranty and he is putting in a brand new one as we speak!

had a temp drop below coverline. a bit worrisome. hoping it shoots back up tomorrow.


----------



## menb

Whew! Missed you gals the last few days. Been super busy. Tried yesterday, but that upgrade took forever, eh??

Just up to pee-thought I'd check in. 

Laters...


----------



## colta

Motor - Maybe it's an implantation dip?? It would be right around this time... fingers crossed!

Berdc - You make my head spin just reading what you do on an average day... you're a super woman. 

AFM - Quick question for you all... when do you think I should test? I've had some promising signs, but... because I'm not temping or using opk's, I'm not sure when I o'd (I have an idea based on cm... but I'm not sure if that would still work after a m/c). So yeah... any insight into that would be great. :thumbup:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Motor - Maybe it's an implantation dip?? It would be right around this time... fingers crossed!
> 
> Berdc - You make my head spin just reading what you do on an average day... you're a super woman.
> 
> AFM - Quick question for you all... when do you think I should test? I've had some promising signs, but... because I'm not temping or using opk's, I'm not sure when I o'd (I have an idea based on cm... but I'm not sure if that would still work after a m/c). So yeah... any insight into that would be great. :thumbup:

I would test at the end of the week.


----------



## colta

Sounds like a plan Berdc!


----------



## Twinkie210

FX'd for you!


----------



## moter98

been trying to post all day, but bnb was working out some kinks. seems to be fixed for now.

colta, i would test around cd28, the average cycle length since you don't know your ov date.

my temp went back above coverline today so i'm relieved. hoping i had an implantation dip, but it's not very likely considering the dip was so early on in the tww. could have just been a second estrogen surge this cycle.


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck colta. I hope you get a bfp and a sticky sticky bean. 

Afm... Really busy day. Finally sitting down for some storage wars. Yet still supervising dd while she does her state report. Will be glad when this one is over. More work for me then her lol. I hate projects. Son did one yesterday. It was a grab bag. He read a book and had to fill a bag with items that pertained to his story. John smith was the book. I made a Barbie into Pocahontas. Hopefully he won't get laughed at when he pulls a Barbie outta the bag. He didn't get to go today so will find out tomorrow. Lol have to work tomorrow yuck. This week has been crazy. Still 3 days to go. I need a nap. Might get one on Friday on the trip to atlanta. We are getting our boy goat so we can breed our females. Can't wait. Well I can kinda wait as he will need to be bottle fed 3 times daily for 2 months. But he will be soooo cute. About the size of a small cat. I'll post pics. Baby goats are super adorable. And Thursday the vet is coming out to see if our mare is pregnant. I think she is and her old owner is pretty sure but we want to be really sure. My daughter says we should name the foal chance since there is a chance she may or may not be prego. Should be neat as the vet is gonna do an us. So baby filled week. Baby animal anyway. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck Moter. Still have everything crossed.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> been trying to post all day, but bnb was working out some kinks. seems to be fixed for now.
> 
> colta, i would test around cd28, the average cycle length since you don't know your ov date.
> 
> my temp went back above coverline today so i'm relieved. hoping i had an implantation dip, but it's not very likely considering the dip was so early on in the tww. could have just been a second estrogen surge this cycle.

 :blush: I'm on cd 29 heading to cd 30 tomorrow :blush: .... going from the day I miscarried. 
Maybe I can test soon! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> been trying to post all day, but bnb was working out some kinks. seems to be fixed for now.
> 
> colta, i would test around cd28, the average cycle length since you don't know your ov date.
> 
> my temp went back above coverline today so i'm relieved. hoping i had an implantation dip, but it's not very likely considering the dip was so early on in the tww. could have just been a second estrogen surge this cycle.
> 
> :blush: I'm on cd 29 heading to cd 30 tomorrow :blush: .... going from the day I miscarried.
> Maybe I can test soon! :happydance:Click to expand...

i would start testing any day now then!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> been trying to post all day, but bnb was working out some kinks. seems to be fixed for now.
> 
> colta, i would test around cd28, the average cycle length since you don't know your ov date.
> 
> my temp went back above coverline today so i'm relieved. hoping i had an implantation dip, but it's not very likely considering the dip was so early on in the tww. could have just been a second estrogen surge this cycle.
> 
> :blush: I'm on cd 29 heading to cd 30 tomorrow :blush: .... going from the day I miscarried.
> Maybe I can test soon! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i would start testing any day now then!Click to expand...

I was going to test today... but unfortunately we got hit with our second blizzard in two days... so I'm pretty much snowed in right now. Ah well... making homemade pizza's and glaring daggers at my boobs... :haha: They are so much ow right now.


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG another blizzard! We are having a heat wave here! My son is wearing shorts!


----------



## moter98

We are having a heat wave here too! Not quite shorts weather but no light jacket even needed. It's the perfect day. Sunny, not too hot not too cold


----------



## colta

We had some nice weather for about 2 days... it was about plus 10 degrees Celsius, (50 degrees Fahrenheit) and we had a lot of our snow go down.

But, we had a massive system blow in and we've just gotten smashed with another 2 feet of snow... hopefully this will our last snowstorm of the winter. Usually by the end of March, beginning of April, things begin to get a bit nicer around here... so fingers crossed on that front.

I'm super jealous of you ladies though, I would LOVE to be in shorts weather right now.... I miss the sun!


----------



## BERDC99

Beautiful day here in Ohio. I think my car read 81 degree when I got off work. Wish I could have been out in it and getting some vitamin d instead of sitting in an office all day.

Gender scan is coming up soon.....it is a week from today!!


----------



## mailcmm

That's awesome berdc. Can't wait for the news.

It was freaking hot here today. In shorts and a tee and sweating bullets. The pig went to sleep in his water trough and the horses drank about a 100 gallons. Not kidding. They emptied their water trough and it's holds 150 gallons. 

I had a horribly long day. Work got pushed to tomorrow and now I am freaking because the day is gonna be my busiest of the week. Gotta get up at 5 to feed, Take the kids to school and work in florida, get back to georgia by 1 to meet the vet, go back to fl to get the kids, drop son at gym for extra practice for states, take dd to horseback riding lessons in Georgia, then back to fl to get son and go to an end of gym season pizza party. Then we can come home. Just so y'all get an idea. I filled my car yesterday morning and this afternoon I am down to 1/4 tank. Lol since I didn't work I got all the plants for my yard which needs new landscaping for the wedding. The landscaper we hired calld to say he can't come til April so now we have to do it ourselves. Luckily I ran a landscaping company with ex husband when I was married. So Saturday I need to plant 3 trees and 18 gallon sized plants. Then we will spread 100 bales of pine straw. So tomorrow sucks and Friday I need to drive 4 hours to Atlanta to get my goat, then Saturday the yard day from hell. Wish I could say Sunday was couch day but we have states for my son at 8 am. Lol also my parents have 20 family members coming for a reunion and they are staying 1 week. I am cooking daily for all of them. So on the way to Atlanta I will make my grocery list and do the shopping on Monday. 

I may not make it to Monday. I really wish I was making this shit up. Lol but these are the days of my life. Sometimes the ditches on the side of the road look mighty nice. I just need 3 days in the hospital to recoup. Lol I figure that's the only way I am gonna get some rest until April 1. Week after next is wedding week. Argh!!!!!


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> That's awesome berdc. Can't wait for the news.
> 
> It was freaking hot here today. In shorts and a tee and sweating bullets. The pig went to sleep in his water trough and the horses drank about a 100 gallons. Not kidding. They emptied their water trough and it's holds 150 gallons.
> 
> I had a horribly long day. Work got pushed to tomorrow and now I am freaking because the day is gonna be my busiest of the week. Gotta get up at 5 to feed, Take the kids to school and work in florida, get back to georgia by 1 to meet the vet, go back to fl to get the kids, drop son at gym for extra practice for states, take dd to horseback riding lessons in Georgia, then back to fl to get son and go to an end of gym season pizza party. Then we can come home. Just so y'all get an idea. I filled my car yesterday morning and this afternoon I am down to 1/4 tank. Lol since I didn't work I got all the plants for my yard which needs new landscaping for the wedding. The landscaper we hired calld to say he can't come til April so now we have to do it ourselves. Luckily I ran a landscaping company with ex husband when I was married. So Saturday I need to plant 3 trees and 18 gallon sized plants. Then we will spread 100 bales of pine straw. So tomorrow sucks and Friday I need to drive 4 hours to Atlanta to get my goat, then Saturday the yard day from hell. Wish I could say Sunday was couch day but we have states for my son at 8 am. Lol also my parents have 20 family members coming for a reunion and they are staying 1 week. I am cooking daily for all of them. So on the way to Atlanta I will make my grocery list and do the shopping on Monday.
> 
> I may not make it to Monday. I really wish I was making this shit up. Lol but these are the days of my life. Sometimes the ditches on the side of the road look mighty nice. I just need 3 days in the hospital to recoup. Lol I figure that's the only way I am gonna get some rest until April 1. Week after next is wedding week. Argh!!!!!

You sure are a busy gal!


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I keep busy. Lol sometimes I wish I had a 9-5 job so I could be in one place.


----------



## television

OMG when will i bloody ovulate stupid body grrrrrrr


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- I can't believe all that you do in a day!
television- hang in there girl


----------



## colta

Television - Hang in there chicky poo!

I had an awful nights sleep!! I'm so sleepy right now! Woke up at around 5am desperately needing to pee... ran to the washroom in a bleary eyed daze, laid back down and promptly woke right up with massive heartburn.

Urg!! Plus... all my dreams were crazy and kept waking me up. DH said at one point I woke up talking in a mix of German and French and he had no idea what I was saying. :haha: 

And to add insult to sleepiness.... we're in ANOTHER blizzard. The second stopped last night only to start right up again this morning... oi vey. :dohh:


----------



## moter98

Television, you will ov soon! Hang in there, I know how frustrating it can be!


----------



## BERDC99

I finally broke down and bought a doppler. I am so glad I waited till later on in my pregnancy to get it cause I can see where you could drive yourself :wacko:with it early on trying to seach for the baby. Last night we was listening to it and my husband made a noise and it moved away from the doppler. It was so cute. We are on the coutdown now for our next ultrasound. 


6 days left till gender scan!!!


----------



## moter98

Less than a week to your scan berdc! I'm excited to know what you're having. Though I'm sure not as excited as you!


----------



## moter98

Mail, after I read your post I had to go take a nap. Was so exhausted just thinking about all the things you have to do, haha!


----------



## television

:happydance: Yay positive a long last


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! Get to bd


----------



## colta

Well... my good day was going good... and now not so much. 

I went and did an hpt and it came up negative. I know that it's possible I'm just too early or whatever, but it's still quite depressing. :cry:

Ah well, what can you do?


----------



## moter98

I know those bfn's all too well colta. Try not to let it get you down. You will get your bfp again!


----------



## television

colta said:


> Well... my good day was going good... and now not so much.
> 
> I went and did an hpt and it came up negative. I know that it's possible I'm just too early or whatever, but it's still quite depressing. :cry:
> 
> Ah well, what can you do?

I know that feeling to:hugs: try and be positive if not this month next month your body needs time and so do you :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Well we are having a baby!! Horse that is. Lol vet checked our girl today and he said within seconds he felt legs and it's moving. Should be here in April or may. Well off to start my second trip to fl today. Gotta get kids. Ready for 8 pm cause that's when I get home tonight.

Sorry colta about your bfn. They say a lot of girls don't o after a mc even if all the signs are there. That it takes at least one cycle to drop an egg. But you still have some time so fixed for you.

Tv... Start bding. Catch that egg!

Moter... When are you testing?

Berdc... Almost here!! Can't wait.

Twinkie... How are you feeling?

Afm... I put a call into the dr for my lab results. Pretty positive they won't find anything but oping they do! I know that's crazy but then we could fix it and get on with this show.


----------



## moter98

Bfn today mail, but I'm still only 8dpo. Hoping my body just hasn't built up enough hcg yet. Really, really hoping lol!
Good luck with your second trip to Florida for the day, lots of driving for you today. 
Oh that would be so fun to see a little pony! I bet your kids are excited about it.


----------



## mailcmm

Finally home. Still crossed for you Moter. If you don't get a bfp are you gonna talk to dr? I think you will get it though. It's still early. When we try again I will know ASAP. Lab gave me a direct number and will do a test 3dpo. That's awesome but scary cause. Would have to wait forever to see how things progress.

I got my lab results today. I am 100% healthy. That was a tad disappointing even though I expected it. If I wasn't healthy as a horse my daily life would be much different. Lol so next is the us to look for fibroids and scar tissue. They will do that after my first cycle. Then we can ttc after the second. I anticipate that not taking long. the one thing I can be sure of is that we will conceive quickly. Keeping it seems to be another story. But they will test my progesterone and hopefully that's the culprit here. Otherwise the only final thing t could e is the end of our run. Trying not to think of that. My hcg was at 18. So I should get my cycle any day now. I am guessing it will show up on my wedding day lol


----------



## moter98

I will try for one more cycle after this if no bfp. Then I will go get some testing done. I know I ov based on my many FF charts so I'm gonna wait till April to call dr. Hoping I won't have to!

It's good you are healthy mail. Hope you can get a good answer to this and soon.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so too. And I hope you don't have to call the dr. Dh is going this week for his semen analysis. I think since the mc happens to us or because we don't get pregnant we always blame our selves with the problem. Hoping nothing is wrong with his swimmers. 

Well guys off to the atl. I'll let you know if a real housewife was raising my goat. Lol still thinking of writing a letter to that show and telling them what a real housewife does. Lol and it ain't being tardy to the party. Useless women. Lol

Got luck to all the testers and belly rubs for all the pregnant gals.


----------



## colta

Mail - glad you got your results back... sorry they weren't more helpful, but at least there's nothing visibly wrong with you right now. 

I did another test today and when I first looked at it (as it was developing) it didn't have any second line. So... I set it down and got in the bath and relaxed for a bit. About half an hour later, when I got out of the bath, I happened to glance at it again. 

And... well, there was a bit of a line on it! It was super faint... so faint I couldn't tell if there was any color to it or not, but it was where it should be. 

So yeah... I'm not sure what to think today. I think I'll wait the weekend and then test again on Monday or something and see what's going on. At the most I think I could be 12dpo... but more then likely I'm not even that far... so we'll see. Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## mailcmm

Hope it's the start of your bfp! Good luck. Thanks about the tests. 

Afm..... Got terribly lost in ga today. Took me 2 hours out of my way. Got my new babies though. We get there and the breeder says you have to get 2. You can't keep the baby with your bigger goats and they won't survive alone. I knew the survival bit but I thought the girls would love the baby. So we got talked into a wethered (snipped) friend. We named them Sargent Sumac and Major Dandelion. The girls are buttercup and daisy. I tried to tell dh calling a neutered goat major dandy was just cruel. Lol I will post a pic tomorrow as baby goats are too cute for words. Got them set up in the barn and bottle fed them. Get to bottle feed 3 times a day. Our milk bill will be astronomical for 3 months they will drink almost a gallon a day. 90 gallons at about 3.75 a gallon. Plus feed, hay, mineral and yeast. Luckily at 3 months they will move to pasture. Lol they are only 3wks old right now. 

How is everyone else? Been a quiet day.


----------



## moter98

Colta, fx for you!

Mail, I want a baby goat! Sounds like fun. We used to get to feed the calves at my uncles farm. They were adorable. Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## colta

Well... I think it was just an evap line. I checked it again a bit later and the line was gone, so yeah.... pretty sure it was an evap line. 

Ah well


----------



## moter98

Stupid evaps. They should be outlawed


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I can't wait until we get baby goat pics! They sound adorable.

Moter- 8dpo is early, my second pregnancy I got a bfn at 8dpo and then a bfp at 10dpo, so I am keeping everything crosse for you!

Colta- Evaps suck! But since you aren't sure of your dpo, you can still be in this month. Give it a few days and test again. Good Luck!

AFM, Well I went to shower and dress for the funeral this morning and looked down and went Uh Oh. Seriously, my belly popped out overnight, LOL. I know they say you show sooner with the second, but really I thought I had atleast 4 more weeks. Luckily a pair of control top panty hose helped me squeeze into my dress, because I had no backup plan. DH thought it was hilarious too, he was like yea I noticed but I wasn't going to say anything. The weird thing is I haven't been over eating and I have been a lot more "regular" lately, so I have no idea why it popped out today. Oh well, I guess I will embrace my new curves :) When else in our lives do we get compliments on having a big belly? LOL


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Mail- I can't wait until we get baby goat pics! They sound adorable.
> 
> Moter- 8dpo is early, my second pregnancy I got a bfn at 8dpo and then a bfp at 10dpo, so I am keeping everything crosse for you!
> 
> Colta- Evaps suck! But since you aren't sure of your dpo, you can still be in this month. Give it a few days and test again. Good Luck!
> 
> AFM, Well I went to shower and dress for the funeral this morning and looked down and went Uh Oh. Seriously, my belly popped out overnight, LOL. I know they say you show sooner with the second, but really I thought I had atleast 4 more weeks. Luckily a pair of control top panty hose helped me squeeze into my dress, because I had no backup plan. DH thought it was hilarious too, he was like yea I noticed but I wasn't going to say anything. The weird thing is I haven't been over eating and I have been a lot more "regular" lately, so I have no idea why it popped out today. Oh well, I guess I will embrace my new curves :) When else in our lives do we get compliments on having a big belly? LOL

:happydance: a little baby bump how lovely


----------



## moter98

Oh that's lovely Twinkie! Except for the tighter squeeze in the dress, haha!

10dpo and bfn. My hope is dwindling for this cycle. All I want is to see two lines on that darn test. Where are you second line? Come on already!


----------



## Twinkie210

Boo for the BFN :(


----------



## moter98

Hi all. Been so sick last night and today. Must have caught the stomach flu. My temp went through the roof but I was so cold. Feeling better finally. It was one of those times where you've felt so horrible for so long you are praying to throw up. God answered my prayers, lol!
The guy that messed up out siding is here right now. I am hiding out cause I dont want to say anything I may regret later. Dh is talking to him. We have 3 huge sections on the house that have buckled already and the weather hasn't even gotten very hot yet. When you look at the siding it looks like ocean waves. Very bad. We will see what he's gonna do about it. Hope we like the answer.
As for ttc got another bfn and cramps and aching legs have started. I'm sure AF will be coming. The plan is to give it one more cycle and go into see dr. I will probably call dr as soon as AF arrives just to in case I have to wait a few weeks to be seen.


----------



## colta

Motor - boo for AF. And I hope that guy takes responsibility and fixes your siding.

AFM - Well, the witch found me... almost by surprise actually. Normally I have monster cramps, but not so much this time... so I'm just going to be happy that things aren't pms hell right now and enjoy my day.

Me and DH got good news... We've been looking for a puppy now for quite some time and we got an email today from a lady with the perfect puppy that we've been looking for. She's a 3 month old yellow Labrador... we're so excited!! :happydance: We're getting her on Friday. 

On the TTC side of things, me and DH have decided we're going to be NTNP from here on out until I can return to school next Jan and finish me nursing program. 
I don't think either of us realized it at the time, but we're no where near emotionally ready to try again. The hurt is still to fresh and we're still having trouble dealing. For the past 7 months, all of our thoughts have been consumed by ttc'ing and it's just become too much. 
Plus, we have so much going on right now... DH is finishing school, we have a puppy coming, we're moving, we're going to be working, and I'll be going back to school in January. Plus... we'd like to travel and get that out of our system before we commit to ttc. Our plans are to travel around Canada and maybe go to New York City in the summer/fall and then a trip to either Cuba or the Dominican in the winter and then a trip to Hawaii after I graduate (always have wanted to go there)... We just need the time to be us without school, without crazy freaking out about cycles and dates and yadadada... it's all become far more stress than I think any 23 and 24 year old needs... 

So... rant over, that's what we're going to do. We're not taking the possibility of a baby coming off the table as we are going to be ntnp and not all that careful... but at least this way we can have time to let things be and enjoy ourselves.


----------



## moter98

Sorry AF got you colta. Sounds like a lively idea to take all the stress of ttc out of the equation. Hey, maybe it will just happen when you least expect it! Dh and I went to Hawaii for our honeymoon and it is lovely. Just a beautiful place everywhere you look!


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- sorry the witch got you! Your travel plans sound amazing! Congrats on the puppy! We have a black lab mix and she is so lovable, but a little nuts ;) in a good way of course.

Moter- I hope the witch stays away and I hope you get your siding fixed, it sounds like the guy who installed it should take responsibility for the mistake.

Today would have been my angel's due date, and while I have dreaded this day for so long, it hasn't really been that bad.


----------



## moter98

So sorry Twinkie. Hope this day marks some closure for you.


----------



## BERDC99

19 weeks :happydance: Cant wait til Wednesday to find out the gender. I really dont care which it is I just want to know. Been such a beautiful day here in Ohio. Just got done eating off the grill. Going back to watching the Walking Dead marathon.


----------



## television

Well i dont get whats going on with me 4 days of very positive opk is that normal im quite sure ive O because i had pains and cervix was open and all that now its more closed and slightly lower!


----------



## moter98

That's happened to me too. I have switched to the wondfo cheapies because they are the only ones that show a normal surge for me. Positive for about a day and half to 2 days. Clearblue digis and first response ones would show positive for 5-6 days in a row! But my temps and all other signs would show that I had already o'd. I think some tests just may be more sensitive and will read the lh longer on its way down.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> That's happened to me too. I have switched to the wondfo cheapies because they are the only ones that show a normal surge for me. Positive for about a day and half to 2 days. Clearblue digis and first response ones would show positive for 5-6 days in a row! But my temps and all other signs would show that I had already o'd. I think some tests just may be more sensitive and will read the lh longer on its way down.

I only do the cheapies anyway ive run out now so wont know if they stay positive i know ive O so like you said the must just be still reading lh in my body.


----------



## television

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> That's happened to me too. I have switched to the wondfo cheapies because they are the only ones that show a normal surge for me. Positive for about a day and half to 2 days. Clearblue digis and first response ones would show positive for 5-6 days in a row! But my temps and all other signs would show that I had already o'd. I think some tests just may be more sensitive and will read the lh longer on its way down.
> 
> I only do the cheapies anyway ive run out now so wont know if they stay positive i know ive O so like you said the must just be still reading lh in my body.Click to expand...

Oh and i do have really sensitive sore nipples but i wont read to much into that!


----------



## moter98

Has this ever happened before? Maybe it's a good sign!


----------



## mailcmm

Third time I am posting. Can't believe my posts aren't working.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg finally. Typed a long message then the abbreviated version and neither posted. Anyway... I am still here. Been busy for even me.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Omg finally. Typed a long message then the abbreviated version and neither posted. Anyway... I am still here. Been busy for even me.

Been wondering where you have been....what did you think of the finally?


----------



## mailcmm

I loved it. Dh was soooo happy they introduced michonne (the hooded figure). I am glad Rick grew some balls. Hate Lori...l hate hate hate her. I was really impressed with it. What did you think?


----------



## moter98

AF has arrived. Gonna have a glass of wine and try again. March isn't over yet!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh no Moter.... I am so sorry. Af just arrived for me too. And it's gonna be a doozy.


----------



## moter98

Hope it's not too bad for you mail.

I'm glad AF arrived early for me. That's a few days less of obsessing over wether I'm pregnant or not. And a few days earlier to try again!


----------



## mailcmm

Very true. We will try after my next cycle if nothing comes up on my fibroid scan as soon as af departs.


----------



## moter98

Hope all turns out well!


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry AF got you moter :(

I hope your test turns out good mail.

This is the second day in a row that it has been 80 degrees in my office building :( I came prepared today though, dressed in capris and a tank top ;) I may be blinding people with my pasty white legs and arms, but at least I will be cool, LOL.


----------



## BERDC99

Tomorrow is the big day!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day!!!

:happydance:


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Has this ever happened before? Maybe it's a good sign!

Nope not had sore nipples, oh well only time will tell:wacko:


----------



## moter98

I feel for ya Twinkie. Can't they turn on the ac? I don't think I would make it through the day! I sweat so bad I would have to bring a couple outfits with to change throughout the day lol!


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day!!!

i bet your so excited :blue::pink: ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day!!!

Oh how excited are you?! Can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> I feel for ya Twinkie. Can't they turn on the ac? I don't think I would make it through the day! I sweat so bad I would have to bring a couple outfits with to change throughout the day lol!

They say the A/C is on, but we are in an old converted building and apparently it is cooled very unevenly. We just moved to this part of the building a few months ago. Luckily we found some fans, so it is more bearable now.


----------



## moter98

Hope it cools down for you.


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope so too, or it will be a long summer!


----------



## moter98

yes it will, especially with that growing baby bump! maybe you can bring your own fan from home for your desk.


----------



## mailcmm

Hey everyone.... Days just don't seem to have enough hours. 

Berdc... Can't wait for results. I will be checking from my phone tomorrow.


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Twinkie you're pregnant?? Yay!! I saw you on the M/c support thread a while back! So excited for you!!


----------



## Twinkie210

EmptyInside said:


> OMG Twinkie you're pregnant?? Yay!! I saw you on the M/c support thread a while back! So excited for you!!

Thank you! I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow, and I am anxiously awaiting 2nd tri.

I am so sorry for your second loss, are you going to try again right away?


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day!!!

What time is your scan cant wait to find out what your having:happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

We are team :pink:


----------



## Twinkie210

Yeah! So happy for you!


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! Congrats.


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> We are team :pink:

Thats so amazing :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Woohoo! Congrats.

Wishing you lots of luck this cycle :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Thanks television. I have temporarily gone to a dark place for now. This is all starting to take its toll. Not sure how muh longer I can keep it up.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Thanks television. I have temporarily gone to a dark place for now. This is all starting to take its toll. Not sure how muh longer I can keep it up.

I know exactly how you feel every month i think ive done it for sadness at the end and that feeling of loss again :cry: i dont know what to say to make it any easier for you as im going through the same and nothing seems to helping me:hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats BERDC99!! Yay Team Pink!


----------



## moter98

I think I've been pretty positive so far, but it's slowly being chipped away every cycle. So tired of getting my hopes up and then AF shows every freaking time! 
Hope your bfp is coming up really soon television. We need another bfp here to keep me going.


----------



## MightyMom

Oh moter98, sorry you're feeling down! We've been TTC for 18 months now. Some cycles I feel hopeless and others really determined. I'm also incredibly impatient so I end up testing the day AF is due and usually see her walk through the door five hours after seeing a BFN. We've had two m/cs. It can get very lonely and dark and hopeless. If you need to take a break, don't feel pressured. Sometimes it's good to put away the OPKs and the thermometers and charts. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MightyMom

Twinkie210 said:


> EmptyInside said:
> 
> 
> OMG Twinkie you're pregnant?? Yay!! I saw you on the M/c support thread a while back! So excited for you!!
> 
> Thank you! I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow, and I am anxiously awaiting 2nd tri.
> 
> I am so sorry for your second loss, are you going to try again right away?Click to expand...

Yes, we're definitely trying right away. I'm SO nervous! I don't know why but it feels like I'm expected to be so fertile (everyone in my family is). So if we can't make another bean stick...I look like defective merchandise.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you passing into the second tri! It'll be good to focus on good news for once. :flower:


----------



## moter98

MightyMom said:


> Oh moter98, sorry you're feeling down! We've been TTC for 18 months now. Some cycles I feel hopeless and others really determined. I'm also incredibly impatient so I end up testing the day AF is due and usually see her walk through the door five hours after seeing a BFN. We've had two m/cs. It can get very lonely and dark and hopeless. If you need to take a break, don't feel pressured. Sometimes it's good to put away the OPKs and the thermometers and charts. Hope you feel better soon!

Thank you! Yeah I'm getting to the point that I will need a break from all the ttc temping and opks. It's getting overwhelming and all consuming. Not healthy for me at all! I would like one more chart for my dr but past that point I don't think I want to temp anymore


----------



## Twinkie210

MightyMom said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmptyInside said:
> 
> 
> OMG Twinkie you're pregnant?? Yay!! I saw you on the M/c support thread a while back! So excited for you!!
> 
> Thank you! I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow, and I am anxiously awaiting 2nd tri.
> 
> I am so sorry for your second loss, are you going to try again right away?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're definitely trying right away. I'm SO nervous! I don't know why but it feels like I'm expected to be so fertile (everyone in my family is). So if we can't make another bean stick...I look like defective merchandise.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you passing into the second tri! It'll be good to focus on good news for once. :flower:Click to expand...

I know the feeling, the girls in my family tend to get pregnant without trying. I have a cousin who got pregnant with an IUD! Even my cousin who MC'd got pregnant a couple months later. I feel bad because my twin sister is having trouble conceiving now, but she knows that me and DH didn't have an easy time conceiving, so I think she is OK with my pregnancy.

My family keeps making jokes that we waited long enough to have #2, but if they knew all that we have been through to get this baby they wouldn't joke about it!


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh, that is like my family. My SIL got pregnant while taking DepoProvera shots. Then she got pregnant on the pill. Then with an IUD. All (very obviously) on accident. My other SIL got pregnant on accident too. They have both had their tubes tied to keep from having more kids. So everyone is looking at me like "Ok, when is the new baby coming lady??" My DH hasn't told his family about our losses at all, he thinks they would be fakey supportive. So I get comments like "When are you going to get going on a grandson for me??" all the time. I hate that.

I think maybe your pregnancy may make your sis feel hopeful. At least she saw you struggle too, so she has someone to talk to about it. Plus now you're pregnant so she may feel there is a light at the end of the dark tunnel.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks MightyMom (love your screen name by the way)! I know my sis is in the TWW right now, so I am hoping she has some good news this month.

moter- I am so sorry AF got you, I know how frustrating it is. Hang in there! Did you make a Dr. appt yet?


----------



## moter98

Read this little article. Can't wait for my bee pollen to arrive!
https://bee-pollen-health-benefits.com/bee-pollen-and-fertility/


----------



## Twinkie210

I have read that some other lady's on this site have used bee pollen, but I was always too scared to order it. I was afraid I would have an allergic reaction or something. I hope it helps!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Thanks MightyMom (love your screen name by the way)! I know my sis is in the TWW right now, so I am hoping she has some good news this month.
> 
> moter- I am so sorry AF got you, I know how frustrating it is. Hang in there! Did you make a Dr. appt yet?

No I didn't. I'm too scared to call now. I don't want to find out something really bad is wrong with me.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I have read that some other lady's on this site have used bee pollen, but I was always too scared to order it. I was afraid I would have an allergic reaction or something. I hope it helps!

I wanted it for totally unrelated reasons. I am now eating clean foods and this is one on the list. I just so happened to come across that it helps fertility too! If you are allergic to bee stings there's a chance you would be allergic to it, but it's pretty rare.


----------



## MightyMom

Twinkie210 said:


> Thanks MightyMom (love your screen name by the way)!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I figured I needed to stop jynxing myself with a name like "EmptyInside." So here's to hoping!Click to expand...


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MightyMom (love your screen name by the way)! I know my sis is in the TWW right now, so I am hoping she has some good news this month.
> 
> moter- I am so sorry AF got you, I know how frustrating it is. Hang in there! Did you make a Dr. appt yet?
> 
> No I didn't. I'm too scared to call now. I don't want to find out something really bad is wrong with me.Click to expand...

Well you shouldn't be scared of your first appointment, I don't think your dr would be able to tell much other than if you are ovulating by your charts (which it seems like you do). I was completely prepared to go to my Dr. office and talk to him. I would have rather known that something was wrong and I needed to fix it. I mean if something is majorly wrong and you can't conceive right now (which I don't think there is!) you are putting yourself though so much worry and heartache each month for no reason. It would be better to know so you can do something about it. And the fact that you already have a DS is a really good sign that you can carry a baby, so you have that going for you!


----------



## moter98

I think I'm just gonna wait a bit longer to call. One more cycle and then I will be ready to hear what dr says.


----------



## MightyMom

I get it. I delayed going to see my dr. too because I was afraid he would say I had an infection or something and was suddenly infertile. When I did finally go they never could find anything wrong. I'm just unlucky. :-(


----------



## television

MightyMom said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MightyMom (love your screen name by the way)!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I figured I needed to stop jynxing myself with a name like "EmptyInside." So here's to hoping!
> 
> did you change you user name? ive got a stupid 1 television couldnt think of anything else to call myself ha ha but id to be known as some a little better:dohh:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I think I'm just gonna wait a bit longer to call. One more cycle and then I will be ready to hear what dr says.

sorry you prob have said b4 but what cycle are you going into now? im on cycle 5. Come on girl we've gotta be strong and get through this our turn is just around the corner im sure :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Cycle 11 total cycle 9 AL
Yeah I will be strong again when AF is gone. Hard to be happy when I have this constant reminder. Stupid AF.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all... still working but had to check on Berdc. Congrats on your girl. Now you have one of each. I am so happy for you.

As for the rest of you... I am still trying to catch up. Will comment tonight.

Welcome mighty mom and hang in there moter


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Cycle 11 total cycle 9 AL
> Yeah I will be strong again when AF is gone. Hard to be happy when I have this constant reminder. Stupid AF.

im the same been trying for over a yr with 1 mc af always makes me feel depressed :hugs:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 11 total cycle 9 AL
> Yeah I will be strong again when AF is gone. Hard to be happy when I have this constant reminder. Stupid AF.
> 
> im the same been trying for over a yr with 1 mc af always makes me feel depressed :hugs:Click to expand...

Have you been to see a dr yet?


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 11 total cycle 9 AL
> Yeah I will be strong again when AF is gone. Hard to be happy when I have this constant reminder. Stupid AF.
> 
> im the same been trying for over a yr with 1 mc af always makes me feel depressed :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been to see a dr yet?Click to expand...

The only time i have been to the dr is after i had d and c in sept it took 9 wks for me to get my af i was so stressed and worried i went for a chat (cry) and she said that was ok and she said take your time bla bla and she expected to see me soon pregnant but that was in nov i will visit to the dr again in a couple of months i think i know they will say nothings wrong and tell me to stop strssing and all that!


----------



## television

6-7dpo i think, nothing much happening but i wanted to get us to 3000 woop woop:happydance:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 11 total cycle 9 AL
> Yeah I will be strong again when AF is gone. Hard to be happy when I have this constant reminder. Stupid AF.
> 
> im the same been trying for over a yr with 1 mc af always makes me feel depressed :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been to see a dr yet?Click to expand...
> 
> The only time i have been to the dr is after i had d and c in sept it took 9 wks for me to get my af i was so stressed and worried i went for a chat (cry) and she said that was ok and she said take your time bla bla and she expected to see me soon pregnant but that was in nov i will visit to the dr again in a couple of months i think i know they will say nothings wrong and tell me to stop strssing and all that!Click to expand...

I hope you've got your bfp right now.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> 6-7dpo i think, nothing much happening but i wanted to get us to 3000 woop woop:happydance:

3000 posts! And we are still here girls, sticking together.


----------



## Twinkie210

Yeah for 3000 posts! 

I have everything crossed for you television!

I had small amount of brown spotting yesterday. It probably wouldn't even have been noticable if I didn't inspect the TP everytime after I wipe. I am sure it is just from my cervix being irritated, but I will be so glad when next Wednesday gets here so I can go to my Dr. appt! I am so anxious to hear the heartbeat on the doppler.


----------



## moter98

Hope everything is ok Twinkie. Brown blood is old blood do that's a great sign. And since there is so much more blood in that area now it's pretty easy to irritate the cervix. Fx time goes by fast till your scan


----------



## menb

Hey all! Just stopping in to say hey!!! I've been so busy the last few weeks. I'm still finishing up the coordination of our state assessments as well as trying to keep my kids engaged even though they all want to just go out and play! I totally don't blame them!! It was another 80+ day here in Chicago.

Hubby and I finally switched doctors! I have my "first ultrasound" next Thursday. We'll be 18 weeks then. I can't believe we've made it to 17 weeks already. My students are so funny. Many of them think they know, but they are too afraid to say something. Funny! Many other teachers probably feel that same way. I've got quite the round bump. It's actually even more of a bump--it's a big ole baby belly. I'm measuring around 6-7 weeks farther than I am cuz of the twins. It totally shows. My partner teacher said that I am so cute and round. I don't know--totally content with being cute and round, but just confused about where the rest of this baby room is gonna be. My belly is so tight as it is. How can two babies keep on growing in there.??? GEESH! How did y'all do it? :)

Alrighty, off to benedryl land--allergies and asthma is kicking booty this week!


----------



## colta

Good morning ladies... just popping in to say hi!

Berdc - YAY!!! Girl power for the win! :thumbup:

Well... today is the big day. Going to get my yellow lab puppy!!!! I'm so excited! Me and DH settled on a name for her... She's going to be Maggie Mango! haha... all of our animals have two piece names (Cheeto Bandito, Sargent Squarepants, Miley May), so we think it's perfect.
But yeah, can't believe she's finally going to be here!

On the ttc (or ntnp) related front, just waiting for AF to hit the road and then it's a month of seeing what happens... I don't know why, but ever since me and DH made the decision to relax about ttc'ing and just take time for ourselves, things have been SO much better. We're so much more relaxed, our stress levels are much lower... it's been the best idea we've had in a long time.

In other news...DH's very close cousin was rushed to the hospital the other day... turns out he had a 4inch blood clot in his calf. Luckily it was caught before it had a chance to move or cause any major damage, but he's having surgery today to remove it... so everything should be fine. He'll be laid up for a few weeks, but after that, it should be good. So... if ya'll have any extra prays lying around, please send them his way. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- praying for DH's cousin!

menb- Just wait, just when you think your belly can't get any bigger, it will. Especially with twins ;)


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Yeah for 3000 posts!
> 
> I have everything crossed for you television!
> 
> I had small amount of brown spotting yesterday. It probably wouldn't even have been noticable if I didn't inspect the TP everytime after I wipe. I am sure it is just from my cervix being irritated, but I will be so glad when next Wednesday gets here so I can go to my Dr. appt! I am so anxious to hear the heartbeat on the doppler.

Thanks hope its my time:thumbup:


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia Grace
 



Attached Files:







Ultra1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









Ultra2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









Ultra4.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2









Ultra5.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









Ultra6.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

Love it!


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats on your little hamburger! Olivia Grace is my angel's name, I just love how that sounds. Oh your little one looks darling!


----------



## Twinkie210

Great pics! And no mistaking she's a girl ;)


----------



## BERDC99

Where has everyone gone???


----------



## moter98

I'm here! Been so wrapped up in my clean eating. I need smaller jeans already! Im really loving it. :) me and dh are taking the bee pollen now. High hopes it will get us in great health for a bfp soon.
How's little Olivia grace doing?


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> I'm here! Been so wrapped up in my clean eating. I need smaller jeans already! Im really loving it. :) me and dh are taking the bee pollen now. High hopes it will get us in great health for a bfp soon.
> How's little Olivia grace doing?

Doing good....thanks for asking. I wish I felt her move more often but I have an anterior plactena so it will be a few more weeks before I feel strong movement.

I wonder how Mail is doing. She hasn't been on in almost a week.


----------



## moter98

Will the placenta move later on? Later on you will be feeling her alot I'm sure, no matter where the placenta is. She will get big fast in that small space And be poking you all the time!

Yeah, where did mail go?


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Will the placenta move later on? Later on you will be feeling her alot I'm sure, no matter where the placenta is. She will get big fast in that small space And be poking you all the time!
> 
> Yeah, where did mail go?

I have read that it will move. I see my doctor this week so I am going to ask. I sure hope Mail is okay and the other girls. It has just been to quite lately.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, how is everyone?


----------



## MightyMom

I had an anterior placenta, it doesn't move too much. I felt the first strong movement at 23 weeks (!). Once I was feeling them, I was REALLY feeling them. :)


----------



## colta

Still here... just been super busy.

We got our new puppy... a yellow lab we named Maggie Mango. She's about 15 weeks right now and HUGE!! She's already starting to be quite a handful, so she's kept us busy.
I've also been super sick, some kind of chest infection/bronchitis... it dunno. At any rate, it sucks. I have no voice, my throat is on fire, my nose is plugged and I'm just downright miserable. Unfortunately, I have to make a 3 hour trip tonight on my own for an interview tomorrow... so I'm trying to get as much rest as possible. I'm bringing the pup with me... so it may turn out to be a longer drive than I want, but we'll see. Anyway... that's what I've been up to.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am here and doing good! I have been stalking, just not much time to post. I have my first official prenatal visit on Wednesday and am sooo nervous, although the nerves are irrational i know, I haven't had anything happen to make me feel like something is wrong. It has just been a long wait. I have to start preparing my list of questions for my Dr. He is probably going to think I am nuts, but I was so relaxed with my pregnancy with DS, I hardly ever asked questions, now I am so anxious, I just want to know everything I can. Here is what I have so far:

Is it safe for me to travel in June (going on a vacation and driving 15 or so hrs!)?

Can I stop taking the progesterone? 

Is it safe to take pepcid or any other medication for heartburn (tums won't cut it sometimes)?

Should I be concerned about my blood pressure? (Not unusual for it to be 140/90 before i was pregnant)

Should I be concerned about my cholesterol? (has been high for a year, but I have lots of good cholesterol so my primary Dr. isn't concerned right now)

Will I be getting a 12 week U/S? (Obviously this will be at least 13 weeks since my appt is at almost 13 weeks)

Then some other concerns that aren't as imenent like will I likely be induced with this one (I was induced with DS), what are the chances I will need a forcept delivery (had one with DS) which I know he can't really answer these, but would just like to hear his thoughts!


----------



## MightyMom

Sending all my luck your way Twinkie! I was an information hound with my first pg, I can totally relate! It's good to ask questions, it will put your mind at ease that you are doing everything you need.


----------



## moter98

Glad to hear you are doing well colta an Twinkie.
Colta- post a pic of puppy, I wanna see this cutie!
Hope you feel better soon, it's awful feeling so terrible.
Twinkie- you sound like me when I was pregnant with ds. I had so many questions and did literally everything by the book. Ds still had a birth defect, albeit a minor one. All you can do is take care of yourself and take it easy. I had really bad heartburn too, so much do j needed a prescription strength for a bit. But I do know that Zantac is safe. Human studies have been done with it with no adverse affects to the fetus. I for sure wouldn't take Prevacid. All other OTC pills for heartburn have only been tested on animals, not humans so it's really not known for sure it's effects on a human fetus. I do believe they are considered a class c drug to take during pregnancy. My dr told me they were fine to take because I was so miserable. Would I do it again? No. Not after knowing what I know now.(didn't look into until I was about 5 months pregnant) the only one I would take is Zantac. I will always have this niggling guilt in the back of mind if taking these pills caused ds birth defect or not.


----------



## moter98

Pretty good Monday so far. Work went by fast, Aden was pretty good all day. Made a new clean sloppy joe recipe. Had to add some clean ketchup to it cause it's just not sloppy joes without ketchup! Down to 115 lbs woohoo! Almost back to my weight I was when I got married.


----------



## mailcmm

I am here. Been crazy. Going to catch up and then post.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok. Finally caught up. 

Berdc... Great pics. She is beautiful. Congrats a million times over. Can't wait for real pics.
Twinkie... I am sure everything will go great. Can't wait for the update.
Menb... I wish you would post some pics. We want to see the twins.
Moter... Congrats on the weight. What I wouldn't give to be 115 lbs.
Tv... Any luck with testing.
Mighty mom.... Have you started to ttc?

Afm... Went to the dr today. Getting my scan for fibroids/scar tissue on Thursday. Dr said that we can try again next cycle if everything looks good. If we concieve that cycle i will get a bfp for my birthday. Not to worried about concieving though, just carrying to term.

Getting married on Friday!!! So excited but have tons and tons of work to do. Ready for Sunday to be here but excited about the party. Gosh how time flies. I can't believe I am getting married. Totally crazy.

Sorry I was mia. Wino perilla this week doesn't kill me. Lol


----------



## moter98

Just a few days away mail, how exciting! I bet you've been busy getting everything ready for the wedding.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. I have been. Since it will be in our yard we had a lot of yard work. That's been a real pain. And our area has been over run by Mosquitos. They swarm us like gnats. So the bug guy will be here on Thursday. I really hope this all comes together. Starting to worry.


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Olivia Grace

Wow great pictures :thumbup:


----------



## television

I think im out this month girls just keep getting negs and nothing happening, but on a positive i have a job interview so hopefully i will get the job and i can maybe think about something else other then getting pregnant!


----------



## moter98

Hope your bfp is coming very soon television. You are not out yet!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Yeah. I have been. Since it will be in our yard we had a lot of yard work. That's been a real pain. And our area has been over run by Mosquitos. They swarm us like gnats. So the bug guy will be here on Thursday. I really hope this all comes together. Starting to worry.

Everything will come together beautifully and you will have the perfect day


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Hope your bfp is coming very soon television. You are not out yet!

Im quite sure im out blood when i went to the toilet :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hope your bfp is coming very soon television. You are not out yet!
> 
> Im quite sure im out blood when i went to the toilet :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hope your bfp is coming very soon television. You are not out yet!
> 
> Im quite sure im out blood when i went to the toilet :cry:Click to expand...

So sorry television :(


----------



## mailcmm

So sorry tv. Hopefully you will get that job though. Good luck.

For us that are or about to ttc what are you doing this cycle. Just because it's been awhile since I updated the first post. I am going to temp and use opks. Again my concern is keeping the baby not getting knocked up. As we all know I can think myself pregnant. Lol i think it's neat how varied our problems are though. We are a cornucopia of issues. Well back to work. Catch y'all tonight.


----------



## moter98

I am still temping an using opk's. Taking prenatals, using preseed. I am taking bee pollen for the first time this cycle. Hoping it's my "magic bean". I've also been eating clean for the last 6 weeks. That's supposed to help fertility too. :)


----------



## MightyMom

mailcmm: Yep, have been actively TTC since DD was born almost two years ago. Started trying as soon as I stopped bleeding, but didn't use OPKs or temp at all. Too stressful. Much more fun to just :sex: every single day, LOL.

Hoping for the best but prepared for the worst. I want so badly to be pregnant, but by now I know my body. No AF yet, but I'm not holding out hope. :sad1:


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck Moter and mighty. Hope y'all get your sticky beans this cycle. 

Afm... I just want to bd. lol for no reason other then it's been months. I don't know how dh doesnt want to scream. I want to kill someone. Had a busy day. My dog had to be put down today. It was very sad. She was ancient though. 15 yrs. best dog I ever had too. She was great. In the end hip dysplacia got her and she wound up getting paralyzed last night. vet said something slipped when her hips gave. She had a good life though and will be greatly missed.


----------



## mailcmm

and finally there are baby goat pics. lol they are the size of small cats.
 



Attached Files:







goats.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## colta

For us... we're just going to BD and have fun this time around. We're going to relax and just take it easy. Obviously we don't have too much trouble getting pregnant (1 month and 3 months), it's just keeping my munchkin :cry:. 

But, the way I see it... I've already gone through two of the possible things that could happen, I think I'm due something by now. :winkwink: So... we're just going to wait and see. If AF is late then I will test, but otherwise... I'm not going to worry about it. 

I had an interview today, pretty sure I got the job. So I'll be moving home, working at a new job and playing with my new puppy... so I'll have lots to keep me busy. :happydance:https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/543825_10151430630650296_763310295_23307470_1023129138_n.jpg
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/380612_10151430627540296_763310295_23307459_332193178_n.jpg
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/292283_10151430906280296_763310295_23308771_1772512837_n.jpg

And because I noticed it on photobucket and remembered I loved this... I did this for someone I met online and wanted to 'toot my own horn'... sorry. :haha:
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/Horse-Painting.jpg


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> and finally there are baby goat pics. lol they are the size of small cats.

oh, they are adorable! i want one, lol


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> For us... we're just going to BD and have fun this time around. We're going to relax and just take it easy. Obviously we don't have too much trouble getting pregnant (1 month and 3 months), it's just keeping my munchkin :cry:.
> 
> But, the way I see it... I've already gone through two of the possible things that could happen, I think I'm due something by now. :winkwink: So... we're just going to wait and see. If AF is late then I will test, but otherwise... I'm not going to worry about it.
> 
> I had an interview today, pretty sure I got the job. So I'll be moving home, working at a new job and playing with my new puppy... so I'll have lots to keep me busy. :happydance:https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/543825_10151430630650296_763310295_23307470_1023129138_n.jpg
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/380612_10151430627540296_763310295_23307459_332193178_n.jpg
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/292283_10151430906280296_763310295_23308771_1772512837_n.jpg
> 
> And because I noticed it on photobucket and remembered I loved this... I did this for someone I met online and wanted to 'toot my own horn'... sorry. :haha:
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/Horse-Painting.jpg

aww, that's a cute puppy. :flower: you did that picture yourself? it looks great! what a talent you have.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Good luck Moter and mighty. Hope y'all get your sticky beans this cycle.
> 
> Afm... I just want to bd. lol for no reason other then it's been months. I don't know how dh doesnt want to scream. I want to kill someone. Had a busy day. My dog had to be put down today. It was very sad. She was ancient though. 15 yrs. best dog I ever had too. She was great. In the end hip dysplacia got her and she wound up getting paralyzed last night. vet said something slipped when her hips gave. She had a good life though and will be greatly missed.

sorry to hear about your dog. :cry:


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Moter and mighty. Hope y'all get your sticky beans this cycle.
> 
> Afm... I just want to bd. lol for no reason other then it's been months. I don't know how dh doesnt want to scream. I want to kill someone. Had a busy day. My dog had to be put down today. It was very sad. She was ancient though. 15 yrs. best dog I ever had too. She was great. In the end hip dysplacia got her and she wound up getting paralyzed last night. vet said something slipped when her hips gave. She had a good life though and will be greatly missed.
> 
> sorry to hear about your dog. :cry:Click to expand...

Oh geez Motor!! I'm so sorry! I feel so insensitive now for posting those pictures. My deepest condolences to you. :hugs: I hope I didn't make you more sad...


----------



## mailcmm

It's ok colta. Your puppy is adorable. And that picture is fabulous. I am sad that my nova has passed but she was in pain and it was time. I am glad she is running and jumping in doggy heaven. In her hay day she could clear a 5ft fence, jump onto the vet table and into the bed of a dodge ram without the tailgate down. at the end she was crippled by hip dysplacia and arthritis. She is in a better place. We had her cremated and will spread her ashes by our lake. She loved to swim. On hot days she would sleep in the pool with her body on the step and her head on the ground. 

Moter.... Baby goats are super sweet. The black and white one is major dandelion and the tan is Sargent sumac.


----------



## MightyMom

mailcmm I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. My rottie had elbow displasia, I can totally relate. :sad1: That is very sweet that you are spreading the ashes by the lake so that Nova can enjoy the water again! I can almost imagine Nova sprinting through the shallows. :)


----------



## television

mail sorry about your dog its never easy when your dog gets put down but glad its no longer in pain.

colta your pup is lovely your very lucky im not allowed one ha ha

twinkie good luck with your appointment today hope it all goes amazing.

Well im not going to do anything diff just opk i think i really thought i O later this month so i shouldnt be expecting af for another day or so its not come to nothing after the blood yesterday but its the start im sure.
Oh and the weather here is fantastic got a bit sun burnt over wkend its meant to be 23c today but average temp is about 12c so massive difference.


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- I am so sorry about your dog, but the baby goats are sooo cute!

colta- I love your puppy. We have a black lab mix that we got as a puppy and while she is a handful (she is 3 I think now) she is the sweetest dog.

television- glad the weather is nice! I had some spotting around implantation time, so you never know, you may not be out yet.

mighty and moter- I hope you both get your bfps soon!

I am so ready for my appt today. My nerves have already started. Plus I have had some cramping which doesn't help any. I am sure they are just normal pregnancy cramps, but it will be reassuring to hear the heartbeat again! My appointment isn't until 2, so I have awhile to wait :(


----------



## BERDC99

Back from my appt this morning. Doing good so far and have only gained 7 pounds. When I go back in four weeks I will start my growth ultrasounds every four week until 32 weeks when I will get them every two weeks. I cant believe how fast the time is going by. Before long Olivia will be here in my arms.


----------



## Twinkie210

congrats on the good appt and only gaining 7 lbs is great!


----------



## moter98

congrats berdc! wow, only 7 pounds! good job


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats berdc. Time is really flying by.

Twinkie can't wait for your news.


----------



## Twinkie210

My appt is in less than an hour! Hopefully the Dr. is not running late (although he usually is) last time I waited an hour in the waiting room!


----------



## Twinkie210

Just got back from my appt! I heard the heart beat and it was 166. It is like a huge weight was lifted off of me. I go next week for an ultrasound to get the downs syndrome testing.


----------



## moter98

Great news Twinkie! Any guesses on boy or girl?


----------



## Twinkie210

Honestly I have no idea. I would like to guess girl, but I am always wrong ;) I don't think they will even try to guess at 14 weeks next week, but maybe we will get an accidental peak then.


----------



## MightyMom

Yay Twinkie!! Such a relief for you! YOU'RE OFFICIALLY IN YOUR SECOND TRIMESTER!!


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats Twinkie. Great news. I am so happy for you.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Honestly I have no idea. I would like to guess girl, but I am always wrong ;) I don't think they will even try to guess at 14 weeks next week, but maybe we will get an accidental peak then.

Thats great news :hugs: ae you wanting to find out sex?


----------



## Twinkie210

Yes I want to know! LOL. I am not patient enough to wait for the surprise ;)


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Yes I want to know! LOL. I am not patient enough to wait for the surprise ;)

Ha ha i know its hard


----------



## MightyMom

I honestly cannot imagine how people can wait until the birth to know the gender. I'm such a nester, I want to paint the nursery and make a quilt and buy clothes and do all the stuff you can't do when you have an infant! How do people do that??


----------



## Twinkie210

There was a girl in my office who waited to find out at birth and it was so hard to buy her a baby shower gift because nearly nothing is neutral! I mean if you don't know what it is then you can't buy that many clothes ahead of time, so what do these women do? Go shopping right after giving birth? Plus then wash up all that stuff? Nope waiting is not for me! I need to know pink or blue ;)


----------



## BERDC99

I don't understand how they do it either. WE all know they dont have the energy to go out and buy clothes after leaveing the hospital so what do they do??


----------



## MightyMom

My friend waited, she was Team Green. She doesn't believe in "genderizing" so she isn't the type to buy blue stuff for a boy or pink stuff for a girl. For her baby shower she got lots of green and yellow stuff. I got her baby blue stuff because I figure girls can wear blue too (plus before the 50s, blue was a girls' color and pink was for boys!). She was just as happy to wait and said it was really fun hearing "It's a girl!" when the baby was born. She had decorated the nursery in owl prints. I thought it worked, but I still don't get it. If I could, I would get an amnio at 8 weeks to find out!


----------



## moter98

MightyMom said:


> I honestly cannot imagine how people can wait until the birth to know the gender. I'm such a nester, I want to paint the nursery and make a quilt and buy clothes and do all the stuff you can't do when you have an infant! How do people do that??

Same here! I just have to know if I'm buying pink or blue. I need to have nursery done before baby comes and clothes and toys etc. would drive me insane not knowing. And if it would be a girl I would need plenty of time to get pink everything and princess everything. If I have a daughter she is gonna have the girliest childhood ever, lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> MightyMom said:
> 
> 
> I honestly cannot imagine how people can wait until the birth to know the gender. I'm such a nester, I want to paint the nursery and make a quilt and buy clothes and do all the stuff you can't do when you have an infant! How do people do that??
> 
> Same here! I just have to know if I'm buying pink or blue. I need to have nursery done before baby comes and clothes and toys etc. would drive me insane not knowing. And if it would be a girl I would need plenty of time to get pink everything and princess everything. If I have a daughter she is gonna have the girliest childhood ever, lol!Click to expand...

LOL same here!


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Long day. I'm getting married tomorrow. Going to be an amazing weekend. As for the gender conversation... I didn't want to know when we started ttc. But now after so many losses I do. But I have a boy and a girl so unless they tell me it's a wookie it doesn't matter. Just want a healthy baby I can take home. I will say I like boys best. My poor daughter didn't have any princess stuff. Mommy is a total tomboy. Lol


----------



## MightyMom

mailcmm said:


> Hi all. Long day. I'm getting married tomorrow. Going to be an amazing weekend. As for the gender conversation... I didn't want to know when we started ttc. But now after so many losses I do. But I have a boy and a girl so unless they tell me *it's a wookie *it doesn't matter. Just want a healthy baby I can take home. I will say I like boys best. My poor daughter didn't have any princess stuff. Mommy is a total tomboy. Lol

LOL!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay Wedding Day!


----------



## Twinkie210

I probably won't be on much today, I am babysitting my cousin's baby while she is at work (my day off today) This should be interesting. While I have watched my nieces a few times, it has been 8 and a half years since I have had a little baby!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Hi all. Long day. I'm getting married tomorrow. Going to be an amazing weekend. As for the gender conversation... I didn't want to know when we started ttc. But now after so many losses I do. But I have a boy and a girl so unless they tell me it's a wookie it doesn't matter. Just want a healthy baby I can take home. I will say I like boys best. My poor daughter didn't have any princess stuff. Mommy is a total tomboy. Lol

You are getting married today! Congratulations!!! Enjoy your special day.


----------



## MightyMom

Oh gosh I do have baby brain. Completely missed the wedding announcement. Enjoy your wedding and congratulations!!


----------



## BERDC99

Congrats Mail!


----------



## menb

Hey married lady!!!

Congrats!


----------



## colta

Congrats Mail! :happydance: :wedding::cake:


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats!


----------



## BERDC99

21 weeks....only 17 left!

Menb-How did you appt go with your new doctor?

Mail-How does it feel to be married again?

Colta-How is the new addition going? Did you hear back about the job interview you had?

How all you other girls are doing good.


----------



## mailcmm

I am back and a newlywed! So happy. Will post a pic later. Just need rest. Lol note to all... Never cater your own wedding. That was insane. But there is no one I could have trusted it too. Thank you all for the well wishes. 

On a baby note. I may be in the tww. I'm ovulating. I really wanted to wait one more cycle but we had too much champagne and...well these things happen. Well I guess we will just have to see what happens. Not gonna stress. I am too happy to stress.

How is everyone else? Berdc.... Time is just flying by. Olivia will be here before you know it!


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- glad the wedding/reception went well! You never know, could be a wedding night baby!


----------



## mailcmm

I know that that would be awesome but am slightly frightened at the Idea


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I know that that would be awesome but am slightly frightened at the Idea

How did you appt g other day?


----------



## menb

Hi all!

I've been MIA for the past could of days/weeks--just trying to catch up on life. The last few weeks of school have been crazy!

Had the u/s with the new doc office on Wednesday and then an appointment with new doc on Thursday. It was crazy--two hours each day! Yikes! Very thorough! Ultrasound was great. Hubby was able to come-it was his first time seeing the babies. :) Pretty amazing seeing all those formed parts! GEESH-there are actually two little things growing in there! Hee Hee... They were active again for the tech. She commented that they must be tag-teaming her cuz they made it very difficult to get pics of anything after she said she was about to look for it. They would either cover their faces, put their booties to the camera, turn and face the other way, etc. It was funny to watch. But, she managed to get what she needed. One hour per baby! Thankfully, that's just cuz it was the first u/s and they used it to find all the body parts. I have to go back on the 10th for another one cuz they just aren't big enough/developed enough for everything to be completely visible yet. We were there at week 17 and I guess they usually don't do that u/s until week 20. 

Doc office visit was good too. I'm in Maternal-Fetal-Medicine now with this office, so they are a little more cuddly since the women are all classified as 'high-risk'. Just cuz of age (35, 36 this summer), previous recurrent miscarriages and the twins--that's how I qualified for this office, but he said that I would probably be fine with the reg OB/GYN if I wdidnt want all of their fuss. I was like, "naw, I think I need you to fuss over me.". :thumbup:

So, we are just over here relaxing on our Spring Break-taking a breath before gearing up for these last 10 weeks of school. We go until the second week of June. I sure do hope I make it until then-I'll be 30 weeks by the end of that week. :shrug: My kids are being great (even though I haven't officially admitted it to them). It's kinda a little joke we are all sharing. They'll say something like, "Ms. Murray, you can't eat that or you can't lift that"... And I'm like, "I don't know what you're talking about!" Then again, they are beginning to comment on my belly. It's pretty obvious now. :haha: What's killing me is the stairs! Whew! These two sure do zap my energy and oxygen pretty fast! 

Anywho, there's my little catch up! I've been reading and keeping up with everyone-just too pooped to respond, but hopefully this rest will rejuvenate me! Talk to you ladies soon!

Oh, and welcome Mighty!!!


----------



## BERDC99

Menb-it was great to hear from you. So glad to hear you and the two little ones are doing great. I cant imagine how you feel with the stairs carring a double load. I get out of breath with just one. Are you having any trouble with swelling yet? My feet stay so swollen that I cant even slip my feet all the way into my flip flops. Wide shoes are even tight and I just hate to see what they are like once the real heat and humidity gets here. 

Keep in touch and take care of yourself.


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> Menb-it was great to hear from you. So glad to hear you and the two little ones are doing great. I cant imagine how you feel with the stairs carring a double load. I get out of breath with just one. Are you having any trouble with swelling yet? My feet stay so swollen that I cant even slip my feet all the way into my flip flops. Wide shoes are even tight and I just hate to see what they are like once the real heat and humidity gets here.
> 
> Keep in touch and take care of yourself.

Hey Berdc!
No, no swelling yet. Thank goodness! Just plain ole exhausted. There were a couple of times last week that I just told my kids that I trusted them to walk themselves down the hall. I just couldn't do it. Some people get a little energy back sometime during this second Tri, right? Hoping that'll be me!

You are probably on your feet more than me. I'm pretty much teaching from my chair-except for Math. I get too excited for that. :)

Thanks for checking on me!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Glad to hear you all are doing well! I go for another U/S tomorrow. I will make sure I get pics this time too ;) I am so anxious to see the baby wiggling around again. I could kick myself for not paying attention to hearing the heartbeat at my last appt. I was so worried that he wouldn't be able to find it or it would be too low, I spent the whole time looking at the digital read out on the dopplar instead of actually listening, LOL. I am going to make sure to take it all in tomorrow.

I can't wait to be able to feel movement. Berdc when did you first feel movement with this one? I know that they say you feel it sooner with your second, but it has been so long since I have been pregnant (or at least past 8 weeks), I don't know if I will feel it sooner or not?


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> I am back and a newlywed! So happy. Will post a pic later. Just need rest. Lol note to all... Never cater your own wedding. That was insane. But there is no one I could have trusted it too. Thank you all for the well wishes.
> 
> On a baby note. I may be in the tww. I'm ovulating. I really wanted to wait one more cycle but we had too much champagne and...well these things happen. Well I guess we will just have to see what happens. Not gonna stress. I am too happy to stress.
> 
> How is everyone else? Berdc.... Time is just flying by. Olivia will be here before you know it!

Congratulations hun hope married life brings you all the happiness in the world:happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Glad to hear you all are doing well! I go for another U/S tomorrow. I will make sure I get pics this time too ;) I am so anxious to see the baby wiggling around again. I could kick myself for not paying attention to hearing the heartbeat at my last appt. I was so worried that he wouldn't be able to find it or it would be too low, I spent the whole time looking at the digital read out on the dopplar instead of actually listening, LOL. I am going to make sure to take it all in tomorrow.
> 
> I can't wait to be able to feel movement. Berdc when did you first feel movement with this one? I know that they say you feel it sooner with your second, but it has been so long since I have been pregnant (or at least past 8 weeks), I don't know if I will feel it sooner or not?

I still dont feel much movement because I have an anterior placenta. All I feel is a roll every few days. The doctor said I should start feeling kicks within a couple of weeks. It sucks to have to wait so long to feel movement.


----------



## television

AFM im not going to opt or get any hpt either this month, i dont think its going to happen for awhile for me so im not spending to much time thinking about it.


----------



## Twinkie210

television- I hope a month away from tests does it for you!

Berdc- That sucks that you still don't feel much movement. At my last U/S they couldn't see the placenta that well, I wonder if they will tell me at this one whether it is anterior or posterior?


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> television- I hope a month away from tests does it for you!
> 
> Berdc- That sucks that you still don't feel much movement. At my last U/S they couldn't see the placenta that well, I wonder if they will tell me at this one whether it is anterior or posterior?

I cant wait for my next u/s on the 30th. I hope that it is moving up and does not stay low to block my cervixs. I do not want to have a c-section.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> television- I hope a month away from tests does it for you!
> 
> Berdc- That sucks that you still don't feel much movement. At my last U/S they couldn't see the placenta that well, I wonder if they will tell me at this one whether it is anterior or posterior?
> 
> I cant wait for my next u/s on the 30th. I hope that it is moving up and does not stay low to block my cervixs. I do not want to have a c-section.Click to expand...

I have known a couple people who had placenta previa and their's moved before time to deliver. Although one lady's placenta was low and the Dr. knicked it breaking her water and she ended up with an emergency C section, but that is not common at all.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Can't wait for pictures. 

Menb... Glad all is well.

Has anyone heard from Moter? Moter where are you?


----------



## moter98

I'm here! Was out of town for a couple days. We travel to Iowa for ds foot treatment. All went well and we don't have to go back for 8 months. Even longer if we think his foot is fine, yay! Dr said as long as we follow the bracing protocol his foot will be fine. And maybe he will get to stop wearing it at age 4. Woohoo! Then when brave wear ends we be a bit more vigilant as he has a 6% chance of relapse once we stop bracewear.

I do believe I am in the tww now. Had a temp rise today. 

Hope everyone is well. :)


----------



## MightyMom

tele: A month off will be a nice mental break. Lord knows I have needed one too now and then!

Twinkie: If they haven't mentioned your placenta it is most likely posterior.

BERDC: I understand how frustrating it is not to feel kicks! My DD didn't let me feel it until 23 weeks. I had anterior placenta too. But by 23 weeks they were STRONG kicks and I was really excited! Can't wait for that for you.

Moter: Yay for 2WW! It is nerve wracking but you dropped your eggy so let's hope this is the sticky one!

AFM: Another day of - preg test and no AF. Was very dizzy yesterday, doctor diagnosed me with labyrinthitis. I feel fine today. To be honest I was kind of hoping I would be dizzy again today too.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... I hope you get a bfp soon. 
Moter... Great news about your son and I can't believe you are back in the tww. 

Afm... Trying not to panic about our little slip. It was definitely in our fertile window. Considering myself in the tww. Hoping I get af. Just want one one cycle to heal. All these d&cs can't be good. Dr said everything looks great. She had given us the go ahead but I want to wait til next month. She said as soon as I think I am pregnant to come in for a progesterone test. She also said if that is normal she highly recommends the karyotype test as that is the only other thing it could be. Dh refuses to believe that we won't have our own baby some day. I jut don't know what to think. Not feeling ver positive about not losing my next pregnancy though.


----------



## menb

Totally know what you mean, Mail, about not feeling positive about the pregnancies. Here I am at 18 weeks-almost halfway done and I'm still quite apprehensive. Hubby gets frustrated that I'm too negative and worrisome, but I just can't help it. I think I'll feel better once I feel constant kicks. But, then again, I'll probably freak if time goes by and I don't feel one of them. :wacko:

People are so optimistic for us and actually kinda upset that we aren't sharing the news. I haven't posted anything on Facebook, only close friends and family know, people are beginning to speculate at work, but I haven't announced anything. In fact, it has started coming out at church -- both the pregnancy (cuz of my bump) and the twins. People are kinda mad we aren't in like some celebratory mood. I had to explain to two ladies last Sunday that we are cautiously excited due to the previous miscarriages. Then they backed off, but I wish I could just let it go and be jump for joy happy. :shrug:

Well, enough of that...

Glad you ladies are in the TWW. Always excitement/anxiety filled. I know what you mean, Mail about wanting to wait too. Remember, we were supposed to wait for that funky ultrasound test my doc wanted to do--but we got preggo instead--oops! And, things are good for us, so there is definitely the chance that God blesses out of those situations. 

Berdc-I asked about my placentas at my appointment last week and one is post and one is ant. She told me not to worry about it at all. But, she did mention that neither were near my cervix either. In fact, both the nurse and the doc commented on my 'cervical length'. They were really impressed with the length. It's 5.1 cm or inches (I don't know which one makes sense). Anyone know what that length has to do with anything? :shrug:

I'll be checking in tomorrow for your u/s update, Twinkie. Orange juice or pop before-don't forget. It'll get the baby moving! :happydance:

How's it going, Colta? You and the hubby enjoying life?

I totally agree with the non-stress approach to TTC, Television. Hope all goes well for you!

So, hubster and I are gonna make some rice crispie treats and watch some movies--catch y'all later!!!


----------



## moter98

menb - 5.1 cm is a VERY good cervical length. they check for length and any funneling at each ultrasound. it's just to ensure your cervix is remaining long and closed. mine was always right around 3 cm, close to the danger level, but i had a previous surgery that permanently shortened it, so they just did extra tests to make sure all was well. i never had a problem, so even a short cervix can carry a baby full term. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Mines short too. Had a cone biopsy and was high risk with my first two. They checked every week for problems and when it came time to deliver I had to be induced with both due to no dilation. Labor from Friday to Tuesday with first and Friday to Monday with second.


----------



## moter98

are you serious?! how ever did you make it through DAYS of labor? oh wow. you are one tough woman. when i went into labor i didn't even know it for half the day,lol! i did have the "bloody show" the day before so I think i may have been in denial. :blush: i dilated but had scar tissue that needed to be broken cause it was not allowing further dilation. not that bad really. i took only 8 hours once to the hospital, plus an extra couple hours for the retained placenta. if not for the retained placenta i would say it was really not that painful and went by fast.


----------



## mailcmm

Sounds like you had quite the ordeal. I didnt dialate and my water hadn't broke so the dr said to go home. Finally Tuesday morning they asked if I wanted o be induced. With my second I started bleeding on Monday so that was that. M dr back then likes to let nature take its course a much as possible but after several days of contractions without dilation and slight fetal heart rate issues I wasn't gonna wait any longer. Lol I was so happy to get my epidural.


----------



## BERDC99

Wow Mail that is a long time to be in labor. 
When I had my son I was induced and it took me 21 hours from the time they starting my IV to the time he was born. I had back labor and it was terrible. I have my fingers crossed that this time is much easier and a lot less painful. 

Menb- Since you have twins will you be getting a C-section or will the come out the natural way?


----------



## Twinkie210

menb- I am planning on having an iced tea with lunch (I normally try to stay away from caffeine, but I had one last time and the baby was squirming all around, so I figure I will try it again) At my last appointment my Dr. was commenting to the PA about how long my cervix was he held up his fingers showing probably 5 or 6 centimeters, I wasn't sure what was normal but I guess that is a good length!

My pregnancy with my son was so easy, but the birth was a different story! They sent me for a non stress test at 38+4 due to elevated blood pressure. I don't know what the results of the test were, but they decided to go ahead and induce me afterward (I was already dialated to 2.5 or 3 anyway). They started the pitocin, but turned it up too much and put me into active labor, but I wasn't dialating properly, so they had to turn it back down. I got an epidural, but it ran out right before I began pushing and my nurse recommended that I try pushing without it for awhile that it might help. Well after 2hrs+ of pushing my DS actually went backwards and was wedged in my birth canal. My nurse assumed I would have a C-section, but nope my Dr. came in and did a forcep delivery without refilling my epidural! It was the most painful thing I ever felt (way worse than the contractions!). Follow that with heavy bleeding post delivery and an infection that required antibiotics at about 2 weeks postpartum. 

I am hoping that since this pregnancy has been kind of rough so far, that the delivery will be easier??? I am going to keep telling myself that anyway! LOL


----------



## menb

Afternoon ladies!!

Is it beautiful on your side of town? Chicago is gorgeous right now--sunny, light breeze. Ahhh!!!!

Any word from Twinkie? Did I miss it?

We want as natural a birth as possible. Originally, we wanted a home/water birth, but now with twins we're looking to be as natural in the hospital as possible. I am looking into taking hypnobirthing classes next month. You all should look into it. It's not crazy, voodoo type stuff--but rather it teaches you to work through the pain and attempt to control it. So no meds for me either. :shrug: Well, that's the plan anyway. 

I can't remember if I told y'all about Ricki Lake's documentary on birth before. It's called The Business of Being Born. It is SUPER enlightening. You should check it out-for sure!! 

Ok, more window shopping in this beautiful weather for us--laters!


----------



## moter98

no natural birth for me. give me the drugs as soon as possible, lol! i'm a big baby. :blush: and, i don't have a partner to help me either. dh was not at all supportive. he watched tv and played online poker the whole time i was in labor. no help whatsoever. the nurse is the one that held my hand. he thinks that labor is something i need to do on my own and doesn't understand why i would need his help since my body will do it naturally, lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey all sorry, I had an afternoon apt and the U/S took forever because the baby was stubborn and would NOT cooperate, LOL. I am pretty sure it was sleeping. It moved an arm or leg every once and awhile, but it mostly jerked like it had the hiccups. It was funny to watch. Here are the photos...


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh, you've got a baby in there Twinkie!


----------



## Twinkie210

I know check out the difference 7 weeks makes!


----------



## moter98

wow, he or she is growing rapidly! you can see so much detail now. i didn't remember there could be so much detail at 13-14 weeks. that's so cool.


----------



## menb

Yay, Twinkie!!! So exciting!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Twinkie... Beautiful. I am so very happy for you. 

Been a long day. Had to muck stalls and make invitations for my daughters 10th birthday. So tired. Plan on testing on Monday. Guess we will see what happens.


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Twinkie!! What a beautiful little bean!! I love fetus hiccups. Too darn cute!!

About The Business of Being Born (TBOBB) it does have a lot of good info but it also has a lot of skewed/unreliable statistics. Keep in mind the agenda they have in making it, and you can see where they stretched the truth to prove their point versus telling it how it is. I had a hospital birth and it was lovely. My doctor did not pressure me, and I was in complete control. I could have chosen a completely natural birth if I had wanted (which in the end I didn't). I love the idea of a natural birth, but I guess I am a coward. I couldn't do it.

I did look into hypno-birthing though and I have a ton of hypnosis CDs for practice. I have a very very high pain tolerance and I think that is part of it, because I know how to "check out." I wish I could have used the technique, but my labor was much too fast. A friend of mine had a waterbirth at home (no meds!) and I am just in awe of her. I wish I could be that strong!


----------



## mailcmm

I don't see how peopl do water birth. I have no want to sit in afterbirth in a pool of water. And that's not all I would be sitting in because I would be vomiting. As they wheeled my kids Into the nursery I had the nurse wheel me into a shower. That's right I took a shower minutes after both kids were born. For a farm girl I dont do dirty. Lol but hey to each there own. And after several days of labor. I was screaming for drugs. I got the epi and nubane. Would've taken whatever they would give me


----------



## moter98

That sounds like a horrible experience mail! Mine went pretty smoothly. I was already in labor but they broke my water and gave me pitocin to speed it up- I had high blood pressure - then 4 hours later I asked for epi, they gave it to me no problems. Can say I was wasnt in a lot of pain. Maybe a level 6. Pushed Aden out in 30 minutes. Thought I was done. Boy was I wrong, lol. After that is what really sucked. But it's very rare to happen. Even through all of that I never even broke a sweat and never threw up. And all my makeup stayed on too. I love Clinique makeup. :)


----------



## menb

Ha, Clinique makeup! That gave me a good laugh this morning, Moter. Almost woke hubby up! :dohh:

Yeah, I was dubious of the information and their agenda when I first watched too. So, I did my own research (not based off of what someone else said about them) and I found what they said to be true. Hmmm... I also didn't feel like they were skewing hospital births at all. In fact, Ricki said she loved her first birth in the hospital-it just wasn't what she wanted. I think they are more about women having choice, that's all. If you do the research and still want a hospital birth, with or without meds-you should be able to have it. But, like Mail said, to each her own. Just be informed. :)

Anyone doing anything fun today? Hubby is taking his advisory boys out on a college tour this morning (high school sophomores), so it looks like Harry Potter number 2 for me! :) I could wash clothes, clean the dining room or living room, vaccuum a little, clean our bedroom or go to school myself and clean/organize my classroom, but---NAW! I think I'll just bum around! Hee hee!

Oh, we went to Buy Buy Baby for the first time yesterday. Super nice store. Apparently, they are the baby store for Bed, Bath n Beyond. It was big and overwhelming, but appeared to have lots of stuff. Unfortunately, hubby and I have no idea what we should buy, what we don't really need and what we should put on a registry--so we bought nothing. Ha!!!


----------



## BERDC99

I have a high tolerance for pain and I could *NOT *imagine giving birth without meds. Even with an epi it still hurts badly. I have seen many times on One Born Every Minute where the mother goes in wanting no meds and she changes her mind once the pain gets worse. I would imagine that is how it goes the majority of the time. 

Where is Colta by the way?


----------



## mailcmm

I think she is on vacation? I remember her saying something about they were gonna put ttc on hold and they were going away? I would have to read back but since we are over 3000 posts that doesn't seem to be on my top ten list of things I want to do. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

I had my first without an epidural. Well I had an epidural but I was in labor so long that it wore off. My drip wasn't working. I have a high tolerance for pain too. This was like nothing I ever felt. It was excruciating. The pushing was one thing but I tore and that was the height of awful. Not to mention the stitches. I could feel the thread pulling thru my skin. They had to hold me down. The next time I told the anesthesiologist what happened and they made sure it didn't happen again. I don't know why anyone would want to experience that? The epidural doesn't hurt the baby so why suffer?


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I had my first without an epidural. Well I had an epidural but I was in labor so long that it wore off. My drip wasn't working. I have a high tolerance for pain too. This was like nothing I ever felt. It was excruciating. The pushing was one thing but I tore and that was the height of awful. Not to mention the stitches. I could feel the thread pulling thru my skin. They had to hold me down. The next time I told the anesthesiologist what happened and they made sure it didn't happen again. I don't know why anyone would want to experience that? The epidural doesn't hurt the baby so why suffer?

Oh I agree mail! I would never do it without an epidural if I didn't have to! I had to have an episiotomy (and then tore after that), plus I had a forcep delivery, which pretty much felt like the Dr. was turning me inside out.


----------



## menb

Yeah, that's why we are looking into the hypnobirthing. But again, to each her own. :)


----------



## MightyMom

I tore so badly. The upshot is I came out of it tighter than a virgin after the stiches. DH is pretty happy about that, LOL.

I want to bum around today too! Too bad it is Maundy Thursday. :-( I'm to church this evening.


----------



## mailcmm

I went to see mirror mirror today. It was funny. Complete shit but funny. 

I will have to see what this hypnobirthing is. Lol if it's anything like being hypnotized to quit smoking then count me out. I had to ttc to quit. The hypnotic suggestions passed me by completely. And don't even get me started on Lamaze. What a complete waste of time and money that was. When my epidural wore off lol I was in so much pain I couldn't breathe let alone think about breathing. I remember my ex was chewing gum and telling me how to breathe so I could get thru the pain using Lamaze and my only coherent thought at the time was to tell him if he didn't get his mint breath out of my face I would vomit all over him. Lol When they have hard evidence that epidurals are harmful then I will think about other methods but I can tell you with my second delivery I felt nothing. It was wonderful. We eat organic foods and try to be as green and natural as we can but I'll be damned if I ever have a natural baby. Strike that.... I'll give birth naturally if we happen to be in the thick of the zombie apocalypse lol y'all reaize if I get pregnant we are so doomed. Lol


----------



## moter98

Lol, mail! zombie apocalypse....had me rolling on the floor. :) sounds like you had a really tough time. aside from those few minutes of traumatic, all you can do is scream, thinking you've died and gone to hell pain, i would say mine was pretty easy and minimal pain. but dr has promised me that won't happen again and they will NOT unplug my epi. you can bet your ass my eyes will be glued to that IV, haha! all in all, it was so worth it and i want to do it again,so it couldn't have been all that bad right?


----------



## mailcmm

The end results are worth it. Still never want to experience that again. And you wil watch the IV and call the nurse to check the IV and when you don't believe her will call the anesthesiologist back to check just to be sure. Lol that's how my second time went. Lol gave birth at 11 and got feeling in my legs back at 4am. That's what I call a good delivery.


----------



## moter98

can't wait to be pregnant and obsessing about how the delivery will go. come on body, work!


----------



## mailcmm

I feel ya. Really want a baby to take home.


----------



## Twinkie210

Girls you are too funny! Another piece of advice, if the nurse asks if you want the epidural refilled and tries to tell you that pushing can be more effective if it starts to wear off do NOT believe her! Take more drugs ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

I feel like I am the only person in the city working on Good Friday :( This stinks. I wish I was at home in my bed!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Girls you are too funny! Another piece of advice, if the nurse asks if you want the epidural refilled and tries to tell you that pushing can be more effective if it starts to wear off do NOT believe her! Take more drugs ;)

Haha! That's exactly what the nurse said to me!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Girls you are too funny! Another piece of advice, if the nurse asks if you want the epidural refilled and tries to tell you that pushing can be more effective if it starts to wear off do NOT believe her! Take more drugs ;)
> 
> Haha! That's exactly what the nurse said to me!Click to expand...

LOL, it is a shame I didn't know you then, I would have warned you!


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> I feel like I am the only person in the city working on Good Friday :( This stinks. I wish I was at home in my bed!

I think we are the only steel company in my area open today. Sucks!!!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Girls you are too funny! Another piece of advice, if the nurse asks if you want the epidural refilled and tries to tell you that pushing can be more effective if it starts to wear off do NOT believe her! Take more drugs ;)
> 
> Haha! That's exactly what the nurse said to me!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, it is a shame I didn't know you then, I would have warned you!Click to expand...

it turned out fine for me cause it hadnt worn off by the time i had aden......accept for the retained placenta part, it had worn off by then. you can bet i wont believe the nurse next time, lol!


----------



## BERDC99

Okay so yesterday when I got home from work I seen I had a message to call my dr office back. Of course they were closed by then and today also for Good Friday. I hate having to wonder all weekend what they wanted. Last week when I was there I had the second round of boodwork done for birth defects. I hope they were just calling to say everything was fine, but I cant help but to think the worst.


----------



## moter98

you have had the scan already and it all turned up normal, so try not to worry. if there were something wrong, they would have caught it on that scan. i speak from experience. my son had a birth defect and no bloodtest would show that, only the scan. as for down syndrome,etc, those characteristics show up on a scan.


----------



## mailcmm

Sucks that you girls are working. But hey I don't just have off on good Friday I have off every Friday. Monday's too. Ah life is good. Lol changed my name on my drivers license today. Going out to dinner tonight. The chef at the restaurant that dh worked at before he started teaching asked us to come in. One of the perks to being recognized chefs in this area is free food and top service. Lol we are the chefs that chefs hire to cook for them, yet no one was offended when we said we would cater our own wedding. I do tv news segments where I cook dishes during the summer and am a representative of the culinary school. Went to speak to congress in regards to not doing away with financial aid for for-profit universities. Hopefully dinner will be good. Don't eat out much as nothing is ever what we hope it will be. Best restaurant in town is my house.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> you have had the scan already and it all turned up normal, so try not to worry. if there were something wrong, they would have caught it on that scan. i speak from experience. my son had a birth defect and no bloodtest would show that, only the scan. as for down syndrome,etc, those characteristics show up on a scan.

When I had the u/s done the tech said everything looked good on her end. Fingers crossed that they were just calling to say everything was okay.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> you have had the scan already and it all turned up normal, so try not to worry. if there were something wrong, they would have caught it on that scan. i speak from experience. my son had a birth defect and no bloodtest would show that, only the scan. as for down syndrome,etc, those characteristics show up on a scan.
> 
> When I had the u/s done the tech said everything looked good on her end. Fingers crossed that they were just calling to say everything was okay.Click to expand...

i bet they were just calling to tell you all results were normal. try not to worry all weekend.


----------



## menb

I agree, Berdc. They would have seen anything drastic on the ultrasound. No worries--I know, easier said than done.


----------



## MightyMom

BERDC99 said:


> Okay so yesterday when I got home from work I seen I had a message to call my dr office back. Of course they were closed by then and today also for Good Friday. I hate having to wonder all weekend what they wanted. Last week when I was there I had the second round of boodwork done for birth defects. I hope they were just calling to say everything was fine, but I cant help but to think the worst.

Trust me, if it was bad news they would have kept calling until they reached you. It was probably routine "We got the normal results we should call her to let her know" kind of thing. Still, I will keep my fingers crossed for you dear!


----------



## moter98

5dpo and time is crawling by. i need to POAS!


----------



## MightyMom

HAHAHA! I totally get it! (TTC is obsessive, lol!)


----------



## moter98

that it is.


----------



## colta

Hey all... sorry I haven't been around lately. Me and DH are getting ready for a big move and whatnot.
We are currently not trying, not preventing... but this month was kind of a bust. We were apart for my entire fertile time so I'm not even considering this month as a possibility. 

We are however going to continue and see how things go. I suppose I'm trying and DH isn't... but it's nice to just relax. We've had so much go wrong and we worried and over thought things so much that this is nice. 

But anyway, I've got more to say, but I'm cooking so I'll talk to y'all later!


----------



## moter98

Glad you and dh are getting a chance to relax colta. Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## moter98

Television, are you in the tww yet?

Mail, you testing tomorrow?


----------



## mailcmm

I am thinking of testing on Monday. Scared to test. Not sure when I ovulated exactly. Just lots of cm and dr had said it was coming after the ultrasound on Thursday. We had our accident on sat night. So I think Monday would be a good time to start testing. Kinda worried as I have symptoms. Hoping its af. We shall see I guess. Just so worried its too soon and we haven't been able to get the semen analysis. The hospital here doesn't do it anymore and we need to drive to another town to get it done. I know in the scheme of things this month or next month or next year it wont really matter I will still be scared. Twinkie didn't you take prometrium? Was your progesterone low or did your dr just prescribe it if you did? Really hope it's just progesterone otherwise I don't think we will ever have a baby.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... Sure everything is fine. They really would have kept calling.
Colta... Welcome back. Glad you are still with us. After this month we are going to ntnp as well. I am super scared but am not ready to give up. Good luck girl.


----------



## BERDC99

Happy Easter Girls!!


----------



## menb

Happy Easter everyone! Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## moter98

Happy Easter everyone! it is DS's very first easter where is able to hunt for eggs. grandma will have them hidden all over her yard today for him to find. so excited to see him hunting for eggs. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Happy Easter all!


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy Easter! (a day late LOL)

Berdc- I am sure everything is fine. I hate those calls/messages, my Dr. office does it to me all the time! They like to make all their calls right before the office closes.

Mail- Yup I took prometrium from after ovulation until almost 13 weeks. Mine was tested and was low before my MC was confirmed and I have always had lots of spotting and a fairly short LP, so my Dr. prescribed it to me. I don't know if it really helped this time, but it definately eased my mind some.


----------



## BERDC99

You girls were right!! The nurse said my results were fine, and they was not even the reason for her call. The doctor has ordered me labs for blood work and urine cultures so they have a baseline to compare against later on. I am guessing for preeclampsia.


----------



## moter98

Oh good to hear all is well berdc!


----------



## jackson09

I'm cycle day 1. Going to 2nd round of fertility trestmemt. Our recent cycle was 50mg clomid with prenatal pills and ovidrel shot in stomach. Maybe we can get our bfp soon together


----------



## television

Hey everyone hope youve all had a good break im not in 2ww yet expecting ill O sometime this wk but not testing as im really not going to stress myself out


----------



## BERDC99

jackson09 said:


> I'm cycle day 1. Going to 2nd round of fertility trestmemt. Our recent cycle was 50mg clomid with prenatal pills and ovidrel shot in stomach. Maybe we can get our bfp soon together

Welcome. I hope this is your month.


----------



## Twinkie210

Glad to hear Berdc!

Welcome Jackson! I hope the clomid/ovidrel combo works for you!


----------



## BERDC99

Menb-How did the ultrasound go today?


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> Menb-How did the ultrasound go today?

Thanks for asking, Berdc!

All went well, but they both kept putting their hands/arms up to their faces. :dohh: So, another u/s for us in two weeks! The doc doesn't think anything is wrong, but they like to be thorough with their anatomy scans. They are trying to get a good look at their faces/lips/noses to rule out cleft lip. 

After the u/s, the doc did a quick exam and said eveerything felt and looked good. He said my cervix was great! :shrug: 

I'm almost--almost beginning to feel a little more hopeful about this pregnancy. Almost! Again, I just wish I'd feel them move. I do think I'm feeling the 'flutters' that y'all speak about. I think! :shrug:

Well, I'm off to check email and then hit the bed. 

How's everyone else doing? Was quiet on here today, eh?


----------



## MightyMom

I hate it when you leave the doctor's office feeling like they didn't tell you the whole story. I had several of those types of scans with my DD's pregnancy. I was sweating bullets until the next scan every time!


----------



## menb

I didn't hate it at all--just realized that they couldn't get all the pics they needed. We could see the arms continually go up to their faces, so it wasn't like she wasn't trying. 

Thanks for the long-distance support, though. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am glad the scans went well (depite uncooperative babies! LOL). 

My DH is out of town so I have far less time to chat, since I am trying to get everything done by myself (and I am very unsuccesful so far!). I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Menb-How did the ultrasound go today?
> 
> Thanks for asking, Berdc!
> 
> All went well, but they both kept putting their hands/arms up to their faces. :dohh: So, another u/s for us in two weeks! The doc doesn't think anything is wrong, but they like to be thorough with their anatomy scans. They are trying to get a good look at their faces/lips/noses to rule out cleft lip.
> 
> After the u/s, the doc did a quick exam and said eveerything felt and looked good. He said my cervix was great! :shrug:
> 
> I'm almost--almost beginning to feel a little more hopeful about this pregnancy. Almost! Again, I just wish I'd feel them move. I do think I'm feeling the 'flutters' that y'all speak about. I think! :shrug:
> 
> Well, I'm off to check email and then hit the bed.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Was quiet on here today, eh?Click to expand...

I know what you mean about them wanting a thorough scan. Olivia would not open her fingers on one hand and the tech would not stop until she seen every finger. The tech was worried that I would have to come back just to see those missing fingers. 

Glad all was good with your scan and that your cervix seems to be holding up. Did they say where our placentas are? Mine is anterior and I am just this week starting to feel actual kicks. Yesterday she seemed to be very active. Some kicks are still very light I am guessing it just depends on here she is kicking me. 

Are you still planning on not finding out what the sex of the twins? It would be driving me crazy not know what was in there. But I can see how it would be a wonderful to surprise to find out they day they are born.


----------



## BERDC99

MightyMom said:


> I hate it when you leave the doctor's office feeling like they didn't tell you the whole story. I had several of those types of scans with my DD's pregnancy. I was sweating bullets until the next scan every time!

Did I miss your announcement? I just seen you have a new ticker. Congrats!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh wow! I didn't notice your ticker! Big giant congrats!


----------



## MightyMom

*Thank you!! * Sorry I forgot to announce it here! Yes, got my BFP on Monday! I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, but they don't know I'm pregnant yet. It'll be fun to surprise my OB for once!


----------



## BERDC99

MightyMom said:


> *Thank you!! * Sorry I forgot to announce it here! Yes, got my BFP on Monday! I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, but they don't know I'm pregnant yet. It'll be fun to surprise my OB for once!

LOL......what a suprise for them. I hope all goes well.


----------



## moter98

MightyMom said:


> *Thank you!! * Sorry I forgot to announce it here! Yes, got my BFP on Monday! I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, but they don't know I'm pregnant yet. It'll be fun to surprise my OB for once!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats might!!! That is awesome. 

Menb... I wish you could post some scan pics. We would love to see those babies. Glad the us went well.

Moter... Great pic.

Afm.... I tested and bfn. I am happy about that as I wanted to wait one more cycle. That and I am really scared to get pregnant again. I am almost to the point of just saying forget it. I really want a baby but don't think I can handle a 4th loss. I am pretty sure my progesterone will be fine too. Thinking this really is a karyotype problem. Or that we just aren't meant to have a baby. Tried posting yesterday but nothing went thru. Anyway, next month we are gonna ntnp. So that's it here.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... Missed you. Glad the call was nothing. Tried posting that yesterday.


----------



## MightyMom

Aw mailcmm I hope a month off helps. I went through a period of time when I didn't want to try either. It's kind of like dating. You don't want to get your heart broken. But I'll cross my fingers that you and your OH find some reprieve in a month of ntnp. TTC is hard!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks mighty. This was my 3 loss since sept. Its just too many. I would take not getting pregnant over getting pregnant repeatedly and mc. 

On a happy note.... Wedding pics! lol
 



Attached Files:







wedding timeline.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MightyMom

Oooh!!! So pretty! I love your veil, it compliments your face so perfectly!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Thanks mighty. This was my 3 loss since sept. Its just too many. I would take not getting pregnant over getting pregnant repeatedly and mc.
> 
> On a happy note.... Wedding pics! lol

Looks like such a happy day!


----------



## BERDC99

Mail-love, love, love the picture. You have a beautiful family.


----------



## mailcmm

We had a blast. Can't wait for the rest to come. Those were taken at the courthouse on Friday. Saturday my daughter had her hair done and they got pictures of her in the pasture with her horse that are going to be gorgeous.


----------



## moter98

Excited to see the rest :)


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- I love the pics! I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## television

Big congrats mighty mom. 
Hope everyone is doing good, i just chilling and not really putting much thought into babies this month.


----------



## moter98

ok ladies, i need some eyes here. last night (9dpo) i tested with FRER and thought i saw a hint of a shadow of a line, same thing this morning. so, being the POAS addict that i am, i just had to take a FRER as soon as i came home from work. i think i see a faint line. oh, i'm hoping this is the real deal. what do you think? do any of you see it?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0166 copy 2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0167 copy 2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> ok ladies, i need some eyes here. last night (9dpo) i tested with FRER and thought i saw a hint of a shadow of a line, same thing this morning. so, being the POAS addict that i am, i just had to take a FRER as soon as i came home from work. i think i see a faint line. oh, i'm hoping this is the real deal. what do you think? do any of you see it?

I believe I see it too!


----------



## moter98

I can't stop looking at it here. I'm gonna have to put it down soon and go make supper, lol!


----------



## television

i think i can see a hint of a line owwwww i hope it is x


----------



## moter98

here's this mornings tests. i do believe i have a bfp!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0179 copy.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0184 copy.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0183 copy.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh, I can see the lines too! They are faint, but there! If you have another test, try taking it in the afternoon. I know all the directions say FMU is better, but mine was darker at like 4pm... so some women are different.


----------



## moter98

Oh you can bet I will! I'll probably poas a lot today, lol! Now that the tests have been sitting for a couple hours they've gotten darker and I for sure see pink in both of them!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Oh you can bet I will! I'll probably poas a lot today, lol! Now that the tests have been sitting for a couple hours they've gotten darker and I for sure see pink in both of them!

Oh post a new pic then! ;)


----------



## moter98

I will!


----------



## MightyMom

SQUEEEEEEEEE!!! Moter!!! I see it without tweaking!! That is definitely a +!


----------



## moter98

I am just so happy and excited right now! Been waiting and waiting to see that line, lol


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Thanks mighty. This was my 3 loss since sept. Its just too many. I would take not getting pregnant over getting pregnant repeatedly and mc.
> 
> On a happy note.... Wedding pics! lol

Sorry, I'm late...absolutely beautiful!!!:flower:


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I am just so happy and excited right now! Been waiting and waiting to see that line, lol

You soooooo deserve it u lucky bugger how did you do it ha ha ha :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I am just so happy and excited right now! Been waiting and waiting to see that line, lol
> 
> You soooooo deserve it u lucky bugger how did you do it ha ha ha :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

thank you television! i started eating clean and i took local bee pollen and honey everyday. the eating clean is supposed to balance your hormones and the bee pollen is supposed to make eggs and sperm very healthy. me and dh took the bee pollen 1 tsp. morning and night. i really think that's what helped. my chart even looks more stable this cycle. it took about 6 weeks to work. i didn't go dr. or anything so i don't have confirmation that my hormones were off. that's just what i think it was.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, just got back from the ER... our crazy ass dog was all wound up this morning and ran into me while I was trying to head to our basement laundry room. I started to fall, but caught myself, cutting my hand in the process. I spent 2 hours in the ER and got 2 stitches. How is that for a start to my Saturday?!!


----------



## BERDC99

My Saturday has not been much better. Last night at 130 we woke to our Golden Retriever having a seizure. WE took het to the animal er when she sent a couple hours before being released. Three hours after coming home she had another so we took her back. All bloodwork has came back fine so we know she did not eat anything harmful. They believe it is the onset of epilepsy. Please keep her and my family in your prayer. This has been evry hard on us.


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> My Saturday has not been much better. Last night at 130 we woke to our Golden Retriever having a seizure. WE took het to the animal er when she sent a couple hours before being released. Three hours after coming home she had another so we took her back. All bloodwork has came back fine so we know she did not eat anything harmful. They believe it is the onset of epilepsy. Please keep her and my family in your prayer. This has been evry hard on us.

Oh, Berdc. I'm so sorry. You and your family are definitely in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, just got back from the ER... our crazy ass dog was all wound up this morning and ran into me while I was trying to head to our basement laundry room. I started to fall, but caught myself, cutting my hand in the process. I spent 2 hours in the ER and got 2 stitches. How is that for a start to my Saturday?!!

glad you are ok! better give doggy a time out, hehe


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> My Saturday has not been much better. Last night at 130 we woke to our Golden Retriever having a seizure. WE took het to the animal er when she sent a couple hours before being released. Three hours after coming home she had another so we took her back. All bloodwork has came back fine so we know she did not eat anything harmful. They believe it is the onset of epilepsy. Please keep her and my family in your prayer. This has been evry hard on us.

so sorry berdc. hope she will be ok.


----------



## Twinkie210

berdc- I hope your dog gets better!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, just got back from the ER... our crazy ass dog was all wound up this morning and ran into me while I was trying to head to our basement laundry room. I started to fall, but caught myself, cutting my hand in the process. I spent 2 hours in the ER and got 2 stitches. How is that for a start to my Saturday?!!
> 
> glad you are ok! better give doggy a time out, heheClick to expand...

Funny thing is I just got done telling her she can't be that crazy in a few months! I am sure she is sorry though ;)


----------



## moter98

Yeah, she didnt do it on purpose. Dogs just get so excited sometimes.


----------



## BERDC99

Thanks girls. This has been so heart breaking because she is such a great dog and we treat her more like a human than a dog. I just hope we can make it through the night without another. Well make that never have one again!!


----------



## moter98

hopefully it's just some fluke thing and she will be ok.


----------



## BERDC99

Made it throught the night without anymore. So far it has been 28 hours since her last. hope the meds is what she needed. They are to stressful for me to watch and I know that the worry is not good for me or Olivia.


----------



## BERDC99

Moter-is your line getting darker? I seen from you chart that you took another today. Are you calling your doctor soon? will he/she see you soon or make you wait several weeks?


----------



## moter98

My line didn't get any darker today. Same as yesterday. I'm not gonna call my dr unless I see those lines getting darker over the next few days. Kinda worried.

With my first, the dr never even had me come in till 13 weeks


----------



## moter98

Glad no more seizures berdc!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> My line didn't get any darker today. Same as yesterday. I'm not gonna call my dr unless I see those lines getting darker over the next few days. Kinda worried.
> 
> With my first, the dr never even had me come in till 13 weeks

Mine doesn't see patients until 10-12 weeks either, but after a MC he will do blood tests and an early U/S for reassurance. Maybe yours will too? Unless the blood tests will make you more anxious. I liked to know as much as possible, but I know for some people is just causes them to worry more.

FX'd you are cooking a nice healthy bean!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> My line didn't get any darker today. Same as yesterday. I'm not gonna call my dr unless I see those lines getting darker over the next few days. Kinda worried.
> 
> With my first, the dr never even had me come in till 13 weeks
> 
> Mine doesn't see patients until 10-12 weeks either, but after a MC he will do blood tests and an early U/S for reassurance. Maybe yours will too? Unless the blood tests will make you more anxious. I liked to know as much as possible, but I know for some people is just causes them to worry more.
> 
> FX'd you are cooking a nice healthy bean!Click to expand...

i would like to if they would let me, but i doubt it. i'm gonna wait it out till AF day has passed and then call and see what they say. they do have my chemical and quants on record from last year. i did quants every week for like 4 weeks. took forever to pass everything naturally. 
i would feel so much better getting a quant just to know what's going on, or get darker hpt's at home. it's driving me crazy with worry.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> My line didn't get any darker today. Same as yesterday. I'm not gonna call my dr unless I see those lines getting darker over the next few days. Kinda worried.
> 
> With my first, the dr never even had me come in till 13 weeks
> 
> Mine doesn't see patients until 10-12 weeks either, but after a MC he will do blood tests and an early U/S for reassurance. Maybe yours will too? Unless the blood tests will make you more anxious. I liked to know as much as possible, but I know for some people is just causes them to worry more.
> 
> FX'd you are cooking a nice healthy bean!Click to expand...
> 
> i would like to if they would let me, but i doubt it. i'm gonna wait it out till AF day has passed and then call and see what they say. they do have my chemical and quants on record from last year. i did quants every week for like 4 weeks. took forever to pass everything naturally.
> i would feel so much better getting a quant just to know what's going on, or get darker hpt's at home. it's driving me crazy with worry.Click to expand...

I definately think you should call when you are ready then. You never know, if you tell them you are feeling anxious and would like to have some blood work to make sure things are progressing normally they may agree to it.


----------



## moter98

I think I will call tomorrow. Lines still the same today. Can't help but worry, but at least I've had no bleeding and temps still up.
This waiting is hell


----------



## mailcmm

Wow I have missed a lot. 

Moter.... A big huge congrats and Fxd for you. Hope those lines get darker.

Berdc sorry about your dog. How is she doing?

Everyone else hope you are doing well.

Afm... Got af. Going to start ntnp this month. More worried about getting pregnant. Don't want to lose another. This week has been hell. My grandfather passed. Which is ok. I didnt know him. I feel really sad for my mom though as she always sought a relationship with him. So she and my dad are off to ny to bury him. My grandma fell and broke her wrist and I am taking care of her as well as all my other work. Add in my daughters 10th birthday week and I haven't had a moment. Oh also had to get a new car as my old one, well I put 75,000 miles on it in 1 year and it was time. I get a new car every 1-2 years. I drive too much. Anyway sorry I have been away. Gonna be a long week. Going away to sea world this weekend and my honeymoon next week. So tired.


----------



## moter98

Sorry to hear that mail. Hope your week gets better


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry to hear about your Grandpa and Grandma. I hope your week gets better! We are supposed to go to sea world in June when we go on vacation. Hopefully you get to relax on your honeymoon!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys. I am looking forward to seaworld but it will be a quick trip. Drive down on thursday and back on Friday. Asheville should be better. Going for 4 days. Also driving. Lol had the new car since Saturday and have already put 500 miles on it. By the end of next week should need my first oil change. Lol


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I think I will call tomorrow. Lines still the same today. Can't help but worry, but at least I've had no bleeding and temps still up.
> This waiting is hell

Think positive hun i would get yourself to the doc for bloods thats what their there for :thumbup:
Whats the test like today


----------



## television

Well i dont know when ive O i havent tested and ive done it twice over my fertile period so don't hold out much hope this month, but it does only take that once. Im going to ntnp i think i need to get my financial situation sorted before i can bring a little 1 into the world.


----------



## moter98

Well, I think I am gonna lose this one too. My tests have gotten lighter and one of them now shows negative. Calling dr today to insist for quants, but at this point I'm just waiting to start bleeding.


----------



## BERDC99

Mail-My dog is doing better. Thanks for asking about her. I worry about her all the time now and I have not slept one good night since it happened. 

TV-Are we ever really financially ready? Maybe if you just spend one month NTNP it will happen. 

Moter- Dont give up hope even if this is a chemical. Remember I had one the month before I got pregnant with Olivia. 

Menb-How are you feeling? When do you go back for the other ultrasound? Have you felt kicks yet?

Colta-Where are you girl???? Seems like forever since we have heard from you.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Well, I think I am gonna lose this one too. My tests have gotten lighter and one of them now shows negative. Calling dr today to insist for quants, but at this point I'm just waiting to start bleeding.

So sorry moter, but don't give up just yet. Hopefully your Dr. will do a quant, at least then he/she will have record of this pregnancy. I am remaining realistic, but hopefull for you!:hugs: Keep us updated what the Dr. says.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> Mail-My dog is doing better. Thanks for asking about her. I worry about her all the time now and I have not slept one good night since it happened.
> 
> TV-Are we ever really financially ready? Maybe if you just spend one month NTNP it will happen.
> 
> Moter- Dont give up hope even if this is a chemical. Remember I had one the month before I got pregnant with Olivia.
> 
> Menb-How are you feeling? When do you go back for the other ultrasound? Have you felt kicks yet?
> 
> Colta-Where are you girl???? Seems like forever since we have heard from you.

Berdc - I know how hard it is to watch a pet go through something like that... we had a cat that developed epilepsy and it was awful to watch her go through seizures. Wishing you and you're pup all the best. 

Motor - Hang in there... I know it's tough, but you're a strong lady... mucho hugs for you. I hope everything works out. :hugs:

AFM - Af is here... I wasn't surprised to get her, me and DH really didn't get a chance to BD much this month (moving and whatnot). To be honest it's been a hard couple of days. My friends baby shower was this week (the one who got pregnant to save her marriage) and I just found out my close cousin in pregnant... plus I was supposed to be due around now with my first. 
Me and DH are thinking about doing a little bit more than ntnp this cycle... no Ov tests or temping, just a lot of bd'ing... I know roughly when I ov... so we'll see. It's becoming apparent to both of us that this just isn't something we're willing to wait on... even though we're both terrified of losing another.

But yeah, not much going on... I moved back to my hometown, and am getting ready to start upgrading for university next year.


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- good luck on officially TTC again! May this be the last AF for say 10 months????


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> Colta- good luck on officially TTC again! May this be the last AF for say 10 months????

Good lord I hope so! 
Third time is the charm.... :dohh:


----------



## moter98

had a blood test. my beta is at 8. considering i had my first positive last thursday, looks like it's another loss. i go back this thurs to do another test. they want to see what the next level is and then they will book me with a FS. (i am 15dpo today)


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> had a blood test. my beta is at 8. considering i had my first positive last thursday, looks like it's another loss. i go back this thurs to do another test. they want to see what the next level is and then they will book me with a FS. (i am 15dpo today)

I am so sorry Moter:hugs:, but atleast you had the beta done and they are going to get to book an appt with the FS. Maybe he/she can help.


----------



## moter98

Thank you Twinkie. I am sad and relieved all at the same time. At least the dr will see me. I have been terrified they would say no. And it's a really great FS too. Same one who did my SIL IUI's and other procedures. She now has one daughter and is pregnant with up to four-yes- babies. (she finds out how many "took" at the end of the month)
So, I have high hopes that he can fix me.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter.... So sorry girl. That is terrible news. But good news about the dr. What exactly will the dr do? Will you get Ivf? I have been wondering if I should see one. Not sure what they could do though. I get pregnant. But maybe if there were multiples I might get a keeper? Yeah that was a dumb thought. Let us know how it goes.

Afm... Have had a mind spinning busy day. And have had my new car for 4 day and already have 1000 miles on it. Lol crazy I know. At this rate I will have 91,000 miles on this one in a year. Not that that bothers me as this one is smaller then my last and without the 3 rd row seats I don't know how we wil fit. Anyway ready for a nap.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter.... So sorry girl. That is terrible news. But good news about the dr. What exactly will the dr do? Will you get Ivf? I have been wondering if I should see one. Not sure what they could do though. I get pregnant. But maybe if there were multiples I might get a keeper? Yeah that was a dumb thought. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Afm... Have had a mind spinning busy day. And have had my new car for 4 day and already have 1000 miles on it. Lol crazy I know. At this rate I will have 91,000 miles on this one in a year. Not that that bothers me as this one is smaller then my last and without the 3 rd row seats I don't know how we wil fit. Anyway ready for a nap.

i will have to start from the very beginning as i have never had fertility testing before. had ds easily, no problems so this is my first time going in. i really don't know what they are going to do.


----------



## mailcmm

That's wierd that you had no problems with him and only what 2 years later are now having a problem. Just doesn't make sense. I really wonder what the problem could be? Guess we will find out. Hope you get more answers then I did. I really feel that it's the karyotype problem for us. They found no reason as to why I am miscarrying. Unless its progesterone but would there be some sign that it was low. Like a short cycle or something. My cycles are spot on 28 days. I really hope it's not, but I don't have a lot of faith in us having a baby. Let me know what they do. I would love to know. Also be nice to have a price estimate. You hear so many different things. I have always heard it costs in the tens of thousands. I can't afford that so have ruled it out.


----------



## moter98

Tens of thousands?! Can't afford that! We will start with just the basics and decide from there I guess. Most of my cycles are shorter 25 days, but I have had one 28, one 27and one 26 day cycle. Hmmm, I wonder if I have low progesterone? Our insurance doesn't cover any of this so we are really hoping its a simple hormone problem that can be fixed with meds


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Tens of thousands?! Can't afford that! We will start with just the basics and decide from there I guess. Most of my cycles are shorter 25 days, but I have had one 28, one 27and one 26 day cycle. Hmmm, I wonder if I have low progesterone? Our insurance doesn't cover any of this so we are really hoping its a simple hormone problem that can be fixed with meds

I would think you have a good chance of your problem being hormonal, since you carried a baby full term not that long ago (but I am no Dr.). The problem with progesterone is it can be low and not have any symptoms or very few. I bet your FS tests your progesterone as part of the initial testing.


----------



## moter98

I'm reading that multiple chemical pregnancies are usually caused by chromosome abnormalities, hormone problems, or uterine problems. I did have placenta accreta with delivery of my first so there is a possibility of uterine scarring, but I'm told the chances aren't high of that. We do have a son together already so we know our chromosomes "mesh". So it's gotta be hormones or a smaller chance of uterine scarring. 

Now I am just so impatient to get the testing started. Never thought I would actually want to start bleeding, but here I am wishing for that very thing.sooner the better. I am determined to get my sticky, healthy bean and I just know it will happen for me, and for all of us. Just keep trying ladies, it will happen eventually. Just look at berdc, menb and mighty mom and Twinkie, they all have done it!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> I'm reading that multiple chemical pregnancies are usually caused by chromosome abnormalities, hormone problems, or uterine problems. I did have placenta accreta with delivery of my first so there is a possibility of uterine scarring, but I'm told the chances aren't high of that. We do have a son together already so we know our chromosomes "mesh". So it's gotta be hormones or a smaller chance of uterine scarring.
> 
> Now I am just so impatient to get the testing started. Never thought I would actually want to start bleeding, but here I am wishing for that very thing.sooner the better. I am determined to get my sticky, healthy bean and I just know it will happen for me, and for all of us. Just keep trying ladies, it will happen eventually. Just look at berdc, menb and mighty mom and Twinkie, they all have done it!

I know it will happen for you and the others!


----------



## menb

moter98 said:


> I'm reading that multiple chemical pregnancies are usually caused by chromosome abnormalities, hormone problems, or uterine problems. I did have placenta accreta with delivery of my first so there is a possibility of uterine scarring, but I'm told the chances aren't high of that. We do have a son together already so we know our chromosomes "mesh". So it's gotta be hormones or a smaller chance of uterine scarring.
> 
> Now I am just so impatient to get the testing started. Never thought I would actually want to start bleeding, but here I am wishing for that very thing.sooner the better. I am determined to get my sticky, healthy bean and I just know it will happen for me, and for all of us. Just keep trying ladies, it will happen eventually. Just look at berdc, menb and mighty mom and Twinkie, they all have done it!



Right on, sistah!! :hugs: I know it will happen for all of us one day!!


----------



## mailcmm

I wish I had that confidence for myself. I am actually feeling kinda hopeless. They more I research the more I lean toward chromosomal. I am so terrified that we will never have a baby. I hope it's my progesterone but everything else is perfect so I feel that that is not the case. Just want to cry most of the time. Had a terrible day. Daughter got burned with hot soup that my one armed grandma spilled on her. Had entirely too much to do. Just feel like a failure today. Going to bed and hopefully will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I wish I had that confidence for myself. I am actually feeling kinda hopeless. They more I research the more I lean toward chromosomal. I am so terrified that we will never have a baby. I hope it's my progesterone but everything else is perfect so I feel that that is not the case. Just want to cry most of the time. Had a terrible day. Daughter got burned with hot soup that my one armed grandma spilled on her. Had entirely too much to do. Just feel like a failure today. Going to bed and hopefully will feel better tomorrow.

Mail, the likelihood of you and DH having incompatible egg/sperm is slim. As we age, miscarriage does become more common, and yes, chromosome problems can be a cause of miscarriage, but it is most likely due to that specific egg or sperm, not ALL of them. After so many losses I understand why you are losing hope. Have you asked to try some medication to ensure a nice mature egg at ovulation? 
P.S. You are not a failure!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I wish I had that confidence for myself. I am actually feeling kinda hopeless. They more I research the more I lean toward chromosomal. I am so terrified that we will never have a baby. I hope it's my progesterone but everything else is perfect so I feel that that is not the case. Just want to cry most of the time. Had a terrible day. Daughter got burned with hot soup that my one armed grandma spilled on her. Had entirely too much to do. Just feel like a failure today. Going to bed and hopefully will feel better tomorrow.

Nothing is hopeless mail and I agree with moter, even if you last MC's were chromosomal, it still could have just been that particular egg or sperm. Even if you or DH are some kind of carrier for a genetic issue, that still doesn't mean you will never have kids, you can usually still have a healthy baby together. Don't rule yourself out.


----------



## moter98

I have come to a tough decision today. I am going to surrender one of our dogs. While she is a very good dog as far as commands goes, she chews up everything in our house (toys, carpet, leather couches, rugs, anything that is wood, digs holes all over our yard, etc.). I am simply not capable of training her properly with having my young DS to care for. I've been trying really hard, but I just can't catch Roxy at the right times to cure the behavior because I'm so distracted with my son all the time. I feel horrible about it, but I do think she will be happier in a home with people who can give her more attention.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> I have come to a tough decision today. I am going to surrender one of our dogs. While she is a very good dog as far as commands goes, she chews up everything in our house (toys, carpet, leather couches, rugs, anything that is wood, digs holes all over our yard, etc.). I am simply not capable of training her properly with having my young DS to care for. I've been trying really hard, but I just can't catch Roxy at the right times to cure the behavior because I'm so distracted with my son all the time. I feel horrible about it, but I do think she will be happier in a home with people who can give her more attention.

Awww, I know it is hard to do, but at least you are thinking of her best interest. I hope she will go to a good home and to a family that will be able to give her all the attention she needs :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I have come to a tough decision today. I am going to surrender one of our dogs. While she is a very good dog as far as commands goes, she chews up everything in our house (toys, carpet, leather couches, rugs, anything that is wood, digs holes all over our yard, etc.). I am simply not capable of training her properly with having my young DS to care for. I've been trying really hard, but I just can't catch Roxy at the right times to cure the behavior because I'm so distracted with my son all the time. I feel horrible about it, but I do think she will be happier in a home with people who can give her more attention.
> 
> Awww, I know it is hard to do, but at least you are thinking of her best interest. I hope she will go to a good home and to a family that will be able to give her all the attention she needs :)Click to expand...

Me too. I'm sure she will be easy to place cause she's so darn cute


----------



## BERDC99

Motor-we had to get rid of one of my digs when I got pregnant again. She was such a handful and was always making a mess. She ended up being a birthday gift for an 8 year old boy. They send us pictures and tell us how much they just love her. I was just glad that she went to a good home even thou I cried like a baby when she left.


----------



## moter98

Oh that's reassuring for me! I hope a great family finds roxy too


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Oh that's reassuring for me! I hope a great family finds roxy too

How did the doctors go? Im really sorry if its another loss:hugs:


----------



## television

Evening ladies well nothing to report on my side apart i went to work today for 1st time in awhile feels good to be actually doing something again and not moping round the house all day but oh my god im shattered ha ha bed early for me!! 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's reassuring for me! I hope a great family finds roxy too
> 
> How did the doctors go? Im really sorry if its another loss:hugs:Click to expand...

My level was at 8. I started bleeding yesterday and just waiting for everything to pass now. Good news is that the FS will see me now. Just waiting for the infertility nurse to call me back to get an appt set up. Not sure how long I will have to wait cause she said she wasn't sure when they would call me back. I'll wait till next week and if I don't get a call back, I'll call again.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's reassuring for me! I hope a great family finds roxy too
> 
> How did the doctors go? Im really sorry if its another loss:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My level was at 8. I started bleeding yesterday and just waiting for everything to pass now. Good news is that the FS will see me now. Just waiting for the infertility nurse to call me back to get an appt set up. Not sure how long I will have to wait cause she said she wasn't sure when they would call me back. I'll wait till next week and if I don't get a call back, I'll call again.Click to expand...

ahh bless you im sorry to hear that :hugs:but on a good note hopefully this will be the start of you getting so help:hugs:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's reassuring for me! I hope a great family finds roxy too
> 
> How did the doctors go? Im really sorry if its another loss:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My level was at 8. I started bleeding yesterday and just waiting for everything to pass now. Good news is that the FS will see me now. Just waiting for the infertility nurse to call me back to get an appt set up. Not sure how long I will have to wait cause she said she wasn't sure when they would call me back. I'll wait till next week and if I don't get a call back, I'll call again.Click to expand...
> 
> ahh bless you im sorry to hear that :hugs:but on a good note hopefully this will be the start of you getting so help:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you. i really hope so. ideally, they will find some hormone problem in my bloodwork easily fixed with medication. really hoping it's that for many reasons. infertility is not covered, so this could get costly.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's reassuring for me! I hope a great family finds roxy too
> 
> How did the doctors go? Im really sorry if its another loss:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My level was at 8. I started bleeding yesterday and just waiting for everything to pass now. Good news is that the FS will see me now. Just waiting for the infertility nurse to call me back to get an appt set up. Not sure how long I will have to wait cause she said she wasn't sure when they would call me back. I'll wait till next week and if I don't get a call back, I'll call again.Click to expand...
> 
> ahh bless you im sorry to hear that :hugs:but on a good note hopefully this will be the start of you getting so help:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. i really hope so. ideally, they will find some hormone problem in my bloodwork easily fixed with medication. really hoping it's that for many reasons. infertility is not covered, so this could get costly.Click to expand...

oh right i suppose thats the same as us in england but you can get a quite a lot of treatment on the nhs but i know with ivf if you have to go private its expensive, hope its something thats obvious and can be fixed for you. I think if i go to the doctors im going to get laughed at as im only 27 and still have many years on my side but how long do you try before you need some help(advice):shrug:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's reassuring for me! I hope a great family finds roxy too
> 
> How did the doctors go? Im really sorry if its another loss:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My level was at 8. I started bleeding yesterday and just waiting for everything to pass now. Good news is that the FS will see me now. Just waiting for the infertility nurse to call me back to get an appt set up. Not sure how long I will have to wait cause she said she wasn't sure when they would call me back. I'll wait till next week and if I don't get a call back, I'll call again.Click to expand...
> 
> ahh bless you im sorry to hear that :hugs:but on a good note hopefully this will be the start of you getting so help:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. i really hope so. ideally, they will find some hormone problem in my bloodwork easily fixed with medication. really hoping it's that for many reasons. infertility is not covered, so this could get costly.Click to expand...
> 
> oh right i suppose thats the same as us in england but you can get a quite a lot of treatment on the nhs but i know with ivf if you have to go private its expensive, hope its something thats obvious and can be fixed for you. I think if i go to the doctors im going to get laughed at as im only 27 and still have many years on my side but how long do you try before you need some help(advice):shrug:Click to expand...

Here, more and more plans are dropping infertility coverage and we do not have a plan through either of our work so we are screwed. We have a $9000 deductible and infertility treatments won't even go towards that. It is highly unlikely that we will be able to do any IUI treatments so we need it to be something easy to fix or we are done. But, you know me and I am very optimistic that we can find a fix we can afford and will get our sticky bean!


----------



## moter98

roxy is gone now. she managed to chew up the patio door trim and ds's sippy cup before she left. my, is it quiet around here now


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's reassuring for me! I hope a great family finds roxy too
> 
> How did the doctors go? Im really sorry if its another loss:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My level was at 8. I started bleeding yesterday and just waiting for everything to pass now. Good news is that the FS will see me now. Just waiting for the infertility nurse to call me back to get an appt set up. Not sure how long I will have to wait cause she said she wasn't sure when they would call me back. I'll wait till next week and if I don't get a call back, I'll call again.Click to expand...
> 
> ahh bless you im sorry to hear that :hugs:but on a good note hopefully this will be the start of you getting so help:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. i really hope so. ideally, they will find some hormone problem in my bloodwork easily fixed with medication. really hoping it's that for many reasons. infertility is not covered, so this could get costly.Click to expand...
> 
> oh right i suppose thats the same as us in england but you can get a quite a lot of treatment on the nhs but i know with ivf if you have to go private its expensive, hope its something thats obvious and can be fixed for you. I think if i go to the doctors im going to get laughed at as im only 27 and still have many years on my side but how long do you try before you need some help(advice):shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Here, more and more plans are dropping infertility coverage and we do not have a plan through either of our work so we are screwed. We have a $9000 deductible and infertility treatments won't even go towards that. It is highly unlikely that we will be able to do any IUI treatments so we need it to be something easy to fix or we are done. But, you know me and I am very optimistic that we can find a fix we can afford and will get our sticky bean!Click to expand...

best way to be keep positive it will happen, sorry about your doggy to:hugs:


----------



## moter98

thanks tv! yes, it will happen, just a matter of time....for all of us.

i have my appt scheduled with the FS. it's in 3 weeks, earliest appt. they had. wish they could have gotten me in sooner, but at least i've got something locked down now.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> thanks tv! yes, it will happen, just a matter of time....for all of us.
> 
> i have my appt scheduled with the FS. it's in 3 weeks, earliest appt. they had. wish they could have gotten me in sooner, but at least i've got something locked down now.

I have never been to a FS, but with my OB/GYN 3 weeks would be quick! Dr's seem to be over booked these days.

Well my stitches came out today! Woo Hoo! According to my Dr. I heal very fast. As I was walking out of my appt he looked at me and said, "Oh are you expecting?" LOL, I was thinking I well I sure hope so since I have gained 8lbs since I saw him in December! I of course politely said yes, but that was kind of a risky question... What would he have said if I said no? LOL


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> thanks tv! yes, it will happen, just a matter of time....for all of us.
> 
> i have my appt scheduled with the FS. it's in 3 weeks, earliest appt. they had. wish they could have gotten me in sooner, but at least i've got something locked down now.
> 
> I have never been to a FS, but with my OB/GYN 3 weeks would be quick! Dr's seem to be over booked these days.
> 
> Well my stitches came out today! Woo Hoo! According to my Dr. I heal very fast. As I was walking out of my appt he looked at me and said, "Oh are you expecting?" LOL, I was thinking I well I sure hope so since I have gained 8lbs since I saw him in December! I of course politely said yes, but that was kind of a risky question... What would he have said if I said no? LOLClick to expand...

you should have said no just to see his face! :rofl: bet he would never ask that question again!

my FS happens to be my OB also. he specializes in infertility, but does prenatal, deliveries, routine paps, and other surgeries. he has done a minor surgery on me in the past and he was my SIL infertility specialist. she now has a daughter through IUI and possibly pregnant with 4, i think i mentioned that before. he is a great dr and i'm confident he can "fix" me. for a routine physical with him, i have to call 3 months in advance if i want a hope of getting an appt. he does so many things, it's a wonder he has time for all! there is an agonizing wait every visit though. it's always at least an hour wait, and that is if he isn't running behind!


----------



## moter98

mail - this is what i have found about genetic problems (karyotype)A big reason why 

many doctors do not order parental karyotypes routinely is that even if an abnormality is found, there really isn't anything that can be done about it. The most common plan for couples with abnormal karyotypes is to keep trying.

The one possible treatment in these cases is to attempt IVF with pre-implantation genetic testing of the embryos. But using intervention does not appear to change the ultimate outcomes. IVF can work in these cases and may speed up the process of having a normal pregnancy, and some doctors do support using it, but IVF is also invasive, expensive, and frequently not covered by health insurance. And research shows that, compared to couples who use IVF, couples who keep trying with no intervention have about the same odds (around 68%) of eventually having a normal pregnancy.


68% is still very good odds. that means more often than not a healthy baby will eventually be conceived.

EDIT: there is also only a 4% chance of that being the problem in the first place


----------



## colta

Hey ladies!

Just popping in. I am now all done with AF and we're getting ready to BD like crazy! :haha: We've got our fingers crossed that things are going to work out for us and we'll be getting some good news this month. 

So, onto another cycle... please please PLEASE let this be a keeper!


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mail - this is what i have found about genetic problems (karyotype)A big reason why
> 
> many doctors do not order parental karyotypes routinely is that even if an abnormality is found, there really isn't anything that can be done about it. The most common plan for couples with abnormal karyotypes is to keep trying.
> 
> The one possible treatment in these cases is to attempt IVF with pre-implantation genetic testing of the embryos. But using intervention does not appear to change the ultimate outcomes. IVF can work in these cases and may speed up the process of having a normal pregnancy, and some doctors do support using it, but IVF is also invasive, expensive, and frequently not covered by health insurance. And research shows that, compared to couples who use IVF, couples who keep trying with no intervention have about the same odds (around 68%) of eventually having a normal pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 68% is still very good odds. that means more often than not a healthy baby will eventually be conceived.
> 
> EDIT: there is also only a 4% chance of that being the problem in the first place

Thanks Moter. Sorry about your dog. My dr told us something similar in regards to the karyotype but said we could miscarry several times before ever getting a sticky bean. I just don't want to lose any more. Its too hard. And I can't afford the I've and genetic embryo testing it's super expensive. Dr told me about 20 grand a treatment because you pay for the if and then the genetic testing of all viable embryos. Then you know the baby is healthy but the I've may not take. We are going to see what happens with the next one and then I am done. I refuse to risk any more mcs after that. What do you know about hormone testing? My dr suggested progesterone but won't test until I am pregnant. Is there other tests that can be run? I will go see my go if so. He will test for anything.

Afm... Just got back from seaworld. It was awesome. Kids had a blast. I am exhausted. Still waiting on my foal. Poor horse is out in the pouring rain and due any minute. Her milk is in and I ws told that means within 24-48 hours. I don't know how long her milk has been in because I was out of town. She could be delivering now for all I know lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> mail - this is what i have found about genetic problems (karyotype)A big reason why
> 
> many doctors do not order parental karyotypes routinely is that even if an abnormality is found, there really isn't anything that can be done about it. The most common plan for couples with abnormal karyotypes is to keep trying.
> 
> The one possible treatment in these cases is to attempt IVF with pre-implantation genetic testing of the embryos. But using intervention does not appear to change the ultimate outcomes. IVF can work in these cases and may speed up the process of having a normal pregnancy, and some doctors do support using it, but IVF is also invasive, expensive, and frequently not covered by health insurance. And research shows that, compared to couples who use IVF, couples who keep trying with no intervention have about the same odds (around 68%) of eventually having a normal pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 68% is still very good odds. that means more often than not a healthy baby will eventually be conceived.
> 
> EDIT: there is also only a 4% chance of that being the problem in the first place
> 
> Thanks Moter. Sorry about your dog. My dr told us something similar in regards to the karyotype but said we could miscarry several times before ever getting a sticky bean. I just don't want to lose any more. Its too hard. And I can't afford the I've and genetic embryo testing it's super expensive. Dr told me about 20 grand a treatment because you pay for the if and then the genetic testing of all viable embryos. Then you know the baby is healthy but the I've may not take. We are going to see what happens with the next one and then I am done. I refuse to risk any more mcs after that. What do you know about hormone testing? My dr suggested progesterone but won't test until I am pregnant. Is there other tests that can be run? I will go see my go if so. He will test for anything.
> 
> Afm... Just got back from seaworld. It was awesome. Kids had a blast. I am exhausted. Still waiting on my foal. Poor horse is out in the pouring rain and due any minute. Her milk is in and I ws told that means within 24-48 hours. I don't know how long her milk has been in because I was out of town. She could be delivering now for all I know lolClick to expand...

she will be happier with owners that can give her more attention anyway. it's been so quiet around here and nice to not have to be constantly scanning for things that the dog could be chewing on.

if it came to it, we wouldn't do any of that kind of testing or procedures either. as it states above, your chances are about the same trying naturally anyway if that is indeed the problem. what i'm finding the most common problems for early losses - before 12 weeks - is its hormonal, uterine, or chromosome. have they checked your cd3 and cd21 progesterone levels? that's where they should start and pretty easy to do. just a blood test. low progesterone is the most common cause of multiple early losses. even if this doesn't show anything your dr is right to have you come in as soon as you are pregnant again to check those levels. if they aren't progressing like they want, they just give you a supplement for it. your dr should be testing hormone levels and sa first. then hsg if nothing shows on those tests to make sure your tubes and uterus look good. beyond this i don't know. this is just what i've read on the internet. i'll be able to tell you more when i see my FS in a few weeks.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. The only thing they haven't checked is progesterone. Dr said it varies so much and that the best indicator is if it is low during pregnancy so have to wait. May ask gp to test it if we don't catch this egg. I am getting ready to toss my cats outside. They have been a real pain lately. So I feel ya. 

So everyone... My mare had her foal last night. It's a boy! He's beautiful and already walking through the pasture and nursing. Will post pics later. So amazing.


----------



## BERDC99

:happydance::happydance:24 weeks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Thanks. The only thing they haven't checked is progesterone. Dr said it varies so much and that the best indicator is if it is low during pregnancy so have to wait. May ask gp to test it if we don't catch this egg. I am getting ready to toss my cats outside. They have been a real pain lately. So I feel ya.
> 
> So everyone... My mare had her foal last night. It's a boy! He's beautiful and already walking through the pasture and nursing. Will post pics later. So amazing.

your dr should be checking your progesterone. that's usually the very first thing they check. it can tell you whether your levels are low or in normal range before you ever get pregnant. yes, levels do fluctuate during your cycle because your progesterone levels are lower in your follicular phase, then get higher after ovulation. so the cd3 and cd21 tests are pretty important to confirm ovulation and also that your levels are high enough to sustain a pregnancy.

post pics of that foal! oh my god, i bet he is so adorable.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> :happydance::happydance:24 weeks :happydance::happydance:

congrats! you are over halfway there. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> :happydance::happydance:24 weeks :happydance::happydance:

Congrats! Now officially past viability stage!


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats berdc!! That is awesome. Olivia will be here before you know it!


----------



## BERDC99

Cant believe it is Monday again already. I had the hardest time getting out of bed this morning. Hope you ladies have a wonderful work week.


----------



## television

:coffee::shrug: i hate waiting but im not testing determined not to i dont think i am though.


----------



## moter98

Hope you are tv. When I was pregnant with ds I had zero symptoms except a bfp. :)


----------



## MightyMom

LOL Berdc, I always have a hard time getting out of bed! I like my sleep!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Hope you are tv. When I was pregnant with ds I had zero symptoms except a bfp. :)

well it would be nice if i was but we have :sex: twice over fertile period so im not holding out much hope but i suppose it does only take once. I didnt have any symptoms with my ds i just felt different but cant really put my finger on y!


----------



## moter98

As long as you hit your fertile window you should be fine


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> As long as you hit your fertile window you should be fine

Yea exactly i think sometimes yo can try to hard and do it to much


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> As long as you hit your fertile window you should be fine
> 
> Yea exactly i think sometimes yo can try to hard and do it to muchClick to expand...

Um, yes! That's been me. I'm tired of trying so hard.


----------



## BERDC99

We only dtd a few times when I got my BFP. Remember sperm lives several days and can catch the egg even when you think it will miss.


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey ladies!

television- a couple times will do it, you never know!

Might- How are you doing?

I had my OB appt today and everything looks good. The heart rate was 161. My Dr. told me he thinks it is another boy (he didn't say why) so we shall see in 3 weeks!


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> We only dtd a few times when I got my BFP. Remember sperm lives several days and can catch the egg even when you think it will miss.

yea thats true fingers crossed.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> television- a couple times will do it, you never know!
> 
> Might- How are you doing?
> 
> I had my OB appt today and everything looks good. The heart rate was 161. My Dr. told me he thinks it is another boy (he didn't say why) so we shall see in 3 weeks!

Maybe boys have faster heartbeats or slower????


----------



## television

Well ladies im off to zumba for the 1st time ever woop woop wish me luck


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> television- a couple times will do it, you never know!
> 
> Might- How are you doing?
> 
> I had my OB appt today and everything looks good. The heart rate was 161. My Dr. told me he thinks it is another boy (he didn't say why) so we shall see in 3 weeks!

I am going with a girl!


----------



## BERDC99

I cant wait till next Monday!! I have an appointment @ 7:30 for an ultrasound then an appointmment @ 9:00 to see my doctor. I am so excited to see Olivia again and see how much she has grown in the last six weeks.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> I cant wait till next Monday!! I have an appointment @ 7:30 for an ultrasound then an appointmment @ 9:00 to see my doctor. I am so excited to see Olivia again and see how much she has grown in the last six weeks.

That is exciting. I am kind of sad that my next U/S will probably be my last (although that would be a good thing, because it will mean my pregnancy goes smoothly from here on out).

I can't wait to see new pictures!


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> television- a couple times will do it, you never know!
> 
> Might- How are you doing?
> 
> I had my OB appt today and everything looks good. The heart rate was 161. My Dr. told me he thinks it is another boy (he didn't say why) so we shall see in 3 weeks!
> 
> I am going with a girl!Click to expand...

I keep going back and forth on what it is. I am still holding onto hope that I will get to buy dresses, but I will be happy either way.


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> television- a couple times will do it, you never know!
> 
> Might- How are you doing?
> 
> I had my OB appt today and everything looks good. The heart rate was 161. My Dr. told me he thinks it is another boy (he didn't say why) so we shall see in 3 weeks!
> 
> I am going with a girl!Click to expand...
> 
> I keep going back and forth on what it is. I am still holding onto hope that I will get to buy dresses, but I will be happy either way.Click to expand...

I'm going to vote for team pink as well! I hope you get your girl, but I know you'll be happy either way. I have to say... it's nice having ladies in various stages of pregnancy and ttc'ing on here. That way, when I feel particularily down every now and then I can just live vicariously through you guys! :winkwink::haha:

Anyway... DH and I have started BD'ing. We're really hoping we catch this cycle and FINALLY have a healthy pregnancy. There's a running joke in my family that every grandchild/great grandchild is due between the months of December to April. So far that has held out true except for maybe 2 of us... even my cousins son that was just born (both parents are teenagers... I think I told that story a while back) and my other cousin's baby have been born/will be born in that time frame. 
So, we're hoping that maybe this will be our lucky month... because if so, our baby would have my original due date (I was 3 weeks late... crazyiness!).... so super fingers crossed on this one.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> television- a couple times will do it, you never know!
> 
> Might- How are you doing?
> 
> I had my OB appt today and everything looks good. The heart rate was 161. My Dr. told me he thinks it is another boy (he didn't say why) so we shall see in 3 weeks!
> 
> I am going with a girl!Click to expand...
> 
> I keep going back and forth on what it is. I am still holding onto hope that I will get to buy dresses, but I will be happy either way.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to vote for team pink as well! I hope you get your girl, but I know you'll be happy either way. I have to say... it's nice having ladies in various stages of pregnancy and ttc'ing on here. That way, when I feel particularily down every now and then I can just live vicariously through you guys! :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Anyway... DH and I have started BD'ing. We're really hoping we catch this cycle and FINALLY have a healthy pregnancy. There's a running joke in my family that every grandchild/great grandchild is due between the months of December to April. So far that has held out true except for maybe 2 of us... even my cousins son that was just born (both parents are teenagers... I think I told that story a while back) and my other cousin's baby have been born/will be born in that time frame.
> So, we're hoping that maybe this will be our lucky month... because if so, our baby would have my original due date (I was 3 weeks late... crazyiness!).... so super fingers crossed on this one.Click to expand...

Good luck this cycle Colta!! Just dtd every other day or so and you should catch the egg.


----------



## MightyMom

Twinkie: Nervous wreck. Had a scan last Thursday, not much to see but it didn't look normal. However the sac was turgid and round, not irregular so maybe there is still hope. I have another scan this Thursday to look for a HB.
As for your doc, I'll bet he is guessing based on head circumfrence. Since my DD had such a huge head, I will bet against science and say a girl too!

BerdC: Aw, can't wait to see another pic of Olivia! She will be HUGE!

Colta: Have I ever told you I love your avatar?? Some say he was born in January...


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck Colta! My immediate family is the same way. My husband, son, brother, and brother-in-law all have birthday's in September, so with an Oct 4th due date I am guessing this will be another September birthday. Although I just realized that all of our September birthdays in my family are boys (well my grandmother had a September birthday too, but she is no longer living) so maybe it is a sign that I should start buying blue??? LOL Of course it could surprise me and hold out until October...


----------



## Twinkie210

MightyMom said:


> Twinkie: Nervous wreck. Had a scan last Thursday, not much to see but it didn't look normal. However the sac was turgid and round, not irregular so maybe there is still hope. I have another scan this Thursday to look for a HB.
> As for your doc, I'll bet he is guessing based on head circumfrence. Since my DD had such a huge head, I will bet against science and say a girl too!
> 
> BerdC: Aw, can't wait to see another pic of Olivia! She will be HUGE!
> 
> Colta: Have I ever told you I love your avatar?? Some say he was born in January...

Awww, mighty, I didn't know the last U/S went badly (or atleast I didn't remember reading it). But you are right, there is still hope. I will keep everything crossed for you!

I didn't know that head circumference makes a difference, but DS had a huge head (he got stuck in my birth canal because of it). So it could be I have another boy with a "big head" or all of my children are destined to have my husband's pumpkin head!


----------



## colta

MightyMom said:


> Twinkie: Nervous wreck. Had a scan last Thursday, not much to see but it didn't look normal. However the sac was turgid and round, not irregular so maybe there is still hope. I have another scan this Thursday to look for a HB.
> As for your doc, I'll bet he is guessing based on head circumfrence. Since my DD had such a huge head, I will bet against science and say a girl too!
> 
> BerdC: Aw, can't wait to see another pic of Olivia! She will be HUGE!
> 
> Colta: Have I ever told you I love your avatar?? Some say he was born in January...

....and that all his potted plants are called Steve... all we know is, he's called the Stig.
I'm so glad someone recognized him! My DH and I LOVE Top Gear, we watch the episodes every Sunday when their series are on.... we've seen every episode.... LOL, we're a pair of petrol-heads. :haha:

I hope that everything works our with your scan on Thursday... I've got every digit crossed for you. 

BerdC - that's the plan... every other day at the very least, hopefully things will work out. I'm keeping track of my cm and last cycle I had tons of EWCM so I'm hoping I will this time so we have a better chance of catching the eggy. 

Twinkie - Isn't it funny how things work out like that? My grandmother, great-grandmother, mother, sister, 6 of my cousins, my aunt and two uncles and my grandfather were all born between Jan-March with a few stragglers bringing up the Dec-April months... it's a sign! LOL


----------



## MightyMom

Thank you both! I didn't want to be a whiny prego in a TTC thread so I don't think that I posted about it here. I'm just bummed because I was supposed to see the HB and instead they were trying to figure out exactly what we _were_ seeing. So hopefully Thursday comes and the baby comes out and says "Just kidding!" and all is well. A girl can dream anyway!


----------



## Twinkie210

MightyMom said:


> Thank you both! I didn't want to be a whiny prego in a TTC thread so I don't think that I posted about it here. I'm just bummed because I was supposed to see the HB and instead they were trying to figure out exactly what we _were_ seeing. So hopefully Thursday comes and the baby comes out and says "Just kidding!" and all is well. A girl can dream anyway!

That is not being a whiny prego, I know that it is nerve racking not seeing what you think you should be seeing. You can always post here. :hugs:


----------



## television

MightyMom said:


> Thank you both! I didn't want to be a whiny prego in a TTC thread so I don't think that I posted about it here. I'm just bummed because I was supposed to see the HB and instead they were trying to figure out exactly what we _were_ seeing. So hopefully Thursday comes and the baby comes out and says "Just kidding!" and all is well. A girl can dream anyway!

Hope it all goes well for you:hugs:


----------



## television

I've just be the toilet, im at 8-9dpo i think and my last 2 cycles have been 31 days so im thinking im still a little while off af! well i wiped and it was brown creamy stuff possible implant bleeding??? or does it need to be blood??? lots of cramps and pain in my back and legs hope its not a super early af:cry:


----------



## colta

television said:


> I've just be the toilet, im at 8-9dpo i think and my last 2 cycles have been 31 days so im thinking im still a little while off af! well i wiped and it was brown creamy stuff possible implant bleeding??? or does it need to be blood??? lots of cramps and pain in my back and legs hope its not a super early af:cry:

I'm hoping that it's implant bleeding Television... and no, I don't think it needs to be blood. Generally speaking, from what I've seen/heard, it can range from light pink to brown to red... so it could just be implant bleeding. 
Are you sure your dates are correct for O? That's the only other thing I could think of.

Hope everything works out and that the witch stays away. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

It could be IB television. Brown or Light pink can be IB. fx your bfp is coming


----------



## television

colta said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> I've just be the toilet, im at 8-9dpo i think and my last 2 cycles have been 31 days so im thinking im still a little while off af! well i wiped and it was brown creamy stuff possible implant bleeding??? or does it need to be blood??? lots of cramps and pain in my back and legs hope its not a super early af:cry:
> 
> I'm hoping that it's implant bleeding Television... and no, I don't think it needs to be blood. Generally speaking, from what I've seen/heard, it can range from light pink to brown to red... so it could just be implant bleeding.
> Are you sure your dates are correct for O? That's the only other thing I could think of.
> 
> Hope everything works out and that the witch stays away. :hugs:Click to expand...

I have no idea with dates when it comes O i haven't tested this month only gone on how i feel and usual O symptoms which i got about 8-9 days ago we shall see i suppose it does seem like start of af but reading about it does say it can be like that.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> It could be IB television. Brown or Light pink can be IB. fx your bfp is coming

Thanks:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

IB can range from brown, to pink, to red, so it could be IB! FX'd that is what it is!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> IB can range from brown, to pink, to red, so it could be IB! FX'd that is what it is!

i sure do hope so:thumbup:


----------



## menb

Hi all!

Wow! So much to catch up on! I'll post tomorrow, but just wanted to say hey and let y'all know that me and the babes are still around. Had an u/s and doc appointment today. All is well! 21 weeks 4 days!!! Wahoo! 

Talk to you ladies soon...


----------



## television

Well i think it could be start of af it seems to have turned a bit more like blood no cramps yet though,so annoying since mc my cycles have really started to range from 25-31 used to be 27-28.


----------



## moter98

Sorry television. :( have you thought about temping? Might help you to pinpoint your fertile time better and is a good tool to confirm everything is working as it should.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Sorry television. :( have you thought about temping? Might help you to pinpoint your fertile time better and is a good tool to confirm everything is working as it should.

yea thought about it but im not sure if i understand it well enough to do it :dohh:but i may give it ago sometime soon:haha:


----------



## colta

television said:


> Well i think it could be start of af it seems to have turned a bit more like blood no cramps yet though,so annoying since mc my cycles have really started to range from 25-31 used to be 27-28.

Crappy deal Television... next time. 

I know what you mean though about AF and cycles... mine have changed twice since my ectopic pregnancy. They were 28 days and then I had the ectopic and then they changed to 25-26 days and now I'm back to 28 day cycles... it's annoying.

But temping would probably help you out a lot. It's pretty simple... so long as you get a thermometer that goes two places after the dot and take it at the same time every morning (when you wake up, before you start moving around)... the charting program pretty much figures it out for you.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry television. :( have you thought about temping? Might help you to pinpoint your fertile time better and is a good tool to confirm everything is working as it should.
> 
> yea thought about it but im not sure if i understand it well enough to do it :dohh:but i may give it ago sometime soon:haha:Click to expand...

You can use fertility friend and they will do all tha calculations for you. All you have to do is enter your temp in daily


----------



## television

oh ok it sounds quite simple, i will give it ago i have got the right thermometer i got that ages ago. do you start temping as soon as you have af or later then that? Anyway its still not come yet last night it was really dark brown and this morning nothing but it was only when i wiped, but i do think its the start.


----------



## colta

television said:


> oh ok it sounds quite simple, i will give it ago i have got the right thermometer i got that ages ago. do you start temping as soon as you have af or later then that? Anyway its still not come yet last night it was really dark brown and this morning nothing but it was only when i wiped, but i do think its the start.

I always started temping the first day of AF.... that way I had a good baseline for when ovulation came around. Sometimes my temp would stay up a bit during AF, but always came down to normal afterwards. 

Sorry that it seems the witch has found you though.:hugs: You'll get there soon television, we all will.


----------



## television

colta said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> oh ok it sounds quite simple, i will give it ago i have got the right thermometer i got that ages ago. do you start temping as soon as you have af or later then that? Anyway its still not come yet last night it was really dark brown and this morning nothing but it was only when i wiped, but i do think its the start.
> 
> I always started temping the first day of AF.... that way I had a good baseline for when ovulation came around. Sometimes my temp would stay up a bit during AF, but always came down to normal afterwards.
> 
> Sorry that it seems the witch has found you though.:hugs: You'll get there soon television, we all will.Click to expand...

yea we will no reason why we wont :hugs:


----------



## moter98

13 days till I see FS. Can't come fast enough.


----------



## MightyMom

menb said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Wow! So much to catch up on! I'll post tomorrow, but just wanted to say hey and let y'all know that me and the babes are still around. Had an u/s and doc appointment today. All is well! 21 weeks 4 days!!! Wahoo!
> 
> Talk to you ladies soon...

Yay menb!! Have fun with your little bubs!


----------



## BERDC99

OMG is it Monday yet???? Hate to want the start of a new work week, but I am ready to see how much my girl has grown.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all! Sorry I haven't been online. Honeymoon was this week. It was amazing. We went to Asheville and spent 4 days at a b&b. I have read back and to tell the truth so much has been posted I am not even going to try. Lol sorry. My brain is fried. 

On a ttc note.... Not that we are trying, we just aren't protecting. This week was my fertile week and I had lots of Ewcm so I am pretty sure I am in the tww. And we spent 4 days doing what honeymooners do. Lol we ate and went back to the room. Anyway, we'll see what happens.


----------



## colta

Hey Mail! Glad you had a great honeymoon! Sounds like you and DH had a good time. :haha:

I'll be joining you in the TWW soon... another day or two and I'll have ovulated and we'll see. Me and DH just BD'd every other day, so I'm hoping that that will be enough. I'm nervous that it won't be... but I suppose you never know. I'm hopeful right now that things work out for the both of us... fingers and toes crossed.! :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Mighty- I see from you signature that you are measuring a week behind, did you scan go ok then yesterday? Thinking of you!

Colta and Mail- Good luck catching those eggs!


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck colta. I am still terrified but who knows. 

Mighty... Thinking of you. Saw twinkies post and am hoping everything is ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Good luck colta. I am still terrified but who knows.
> 
> Mighty... Thinking of you. Saw twinkies post and am hoping everything is ok. Keep us posted.

I'm terrified right with you Mail... There are so many what-if's floating around my head. But my philosophy in these situations is "If it isn't hard/difficult it isn't worth doing"... so, that's what I keep saying to myself. We'll get there, though I'm sure we'll freak out and panic and generally over-analyse everything. But it'll be worth it in the end. 

Mighty - You're in my thoughts... best of luck with everything and I hope things work out... much love and hugs! :hugs:SD


----------



## colta

I forgot to post this two seconds ago... but I caved and went and bought some OPK's. Just dollar store cheapies... but I guess I'm just not as willing to leave this to chance as I thought. :blush:
Ah well... :haha:


----------



## mailcmm

Ok so just had the craziest morning. I have a well. We live in the country so not a big deal. But this am my son tells me the water smells like rotten eggs. It does so I call the county at 8 to set up a water test. They said they will test for e colli and feces but that I needed to call our extension office to really test the water. I called them and I need to bring them water on Monday as they don't come to you. So I called my dad who had the well set up originally and asked if he had a copy of the water test from the extension office from when the well went in. He tells me you don't have to do that that the county will come out. So basically.... My water has never been tested. Now overall for me it's not a big deal. My kids and dh however drink tons of water I can't stand the stuff. The only time I drink water is when I am pregnant. Anybody see where this is going??? We live in an farm area. We have a farm ourselves and there is a link between high nitrate levels in well water in farming areas and miscarriage. So we are getting the water tested and may get some answers as to our problem. According to the info if it is high I just can't drink the water or use the ice. Dh already bought bottled water. God to think if it is I sat here chugging water because they tell you to stay hydrated. I can't believe I didn't think of this before. So we will see what the test says. Maybe I will get some answers. And some hope.


----------



## BERDC99

If that is the problem at least you know how to fix it. I would also have your DH stop drinking it while TTC just incase you do catch an egg.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. We are drinking bottled until the results at least. I hope it's something this simple.


----------



## mailcmm

And finally.... here is chance or arab foal. Mama is pure polish arabian and so is daddy. hes perfect in every way. Behind them is our other two arabs Zoey (grey with black mane) and Dante my daughters horse. Zoey is half sister to Chance. They have the same mama. Our trainer says Chance will be grey when he is grown.
 



Attached Files:







chance.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mailcmm

This was taken at our wedding. Rest of photos still not done but she sent us this one. This is my daughter with her boy.
 



Attached Files:







taylor and dante.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BERDC99

Beautiful pictures, Mail!


----------



## MightyMom

Oh LOVELY photos!! Your daughter is darling and those horses...how regal! I have always wanted horses.


----------



## colta

Great pictures Mail! I love horses... I used to own some as well. I had a Standardbred gelding and a (very beefy) Quarter Horse gelding. I miss them something fierce, they were amazing animals. 

So... me and DH broke our 'every other day' schedule. We were going to bed and I was in the washroom getting my contacts our and what not and when I went to use the toilet, I noticed that I had EWCM (sorry if tmi). So I hemmed and hawed and decided I must be ovulating tomorrow. 
SO, I took an opk and that came up positive... so I got excited and figured that 'yes... tomorrow will be perfect'.
BUT then, when I laid down I started having sharp little pains on my left side right above my ovary (this is the side I consider my 'good' side, since my ectopic supposedly happened on the right). So I warmed up the DH and made with the babymaking.
So... I think today I'm officially 1 dpo. We're going to still bd just in case I'm wrong, but right now I think there really isn't anymore I could do. We've bd'd 4 days ago, 2 days ago and yesterday. So if we bd today and then continue our every other day pattern then I will know for certain I've done everything I could.

So hopefully.... We've caught a healthy little eggy!


----------



## moter98

Yep, you have fully covered your fertile window colta. Good luck!


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck colta. I hope you catch that egg.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... How much longer til the fs? 

Berdc... 2 more days. I bet you are excited.

Mighty... The ultrasound? Was everything ok?


----------



## moter98

Got 11 more days to go till see FS. Time is actually going by fast. Hope I get some good news answers. Sure could use some good news.


----------



## MightyMom

Good luck Colta!! Sounds like you have both done everything possible to catch the eggy, FXed for you!!

AFM: My scan on Thursday went ok. The sonographer wouldn't speak in definites, it was all very cautious. We saw a gestational sac and a fetal shadow that had "cardio activity" at 134bpm but she wouldn't say it was a heartbeat. Everything measured 6+0 days so I am going to say that I must have been off on my dates. The doctor was much more hopeful and said I have progressed since my last scan, and there is no reason to think it is not going well. He told me to have hope and that since two weeks is an eternity for me at this point, he will see me next week. See why I like him? So if all goes well I should see a 7+0 baby with a strong heartbeat next Thursday. I'm nervous, but MUCH LESS nervous than I was this week. The only concern was they could not find a yolk sac. But I am blowing that off because I have a tipped uterus and she said the baby implanted in the very back of my fundus, so it is hard for them to get a good look anyway. The good thing is I don't have to fill my bladder for scans because of my uterine orientation, they won't be looking through my bladder anyway. :)
 



Attached Files:







Dragon 2.JPG
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty.. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Moter... I hope you get some good news answers too. I was telling dh how much I hope our water is loaded with nitrates. I feel like if I had some reason as to why this is happening I would be less scared trying again. Just got a box of frer. Going to start testing next Friday.


----------



## BERDC99

My fingers are crossed for all you girls in your ttw. And Motor you never know you may not have to go see that FS after all.


----------



## menb

Fingers crossed for you TWWers!! Great luck!!

We're still hanging in there. 22 weeks and counting. Have had 2 childbirth classes. Hypnobirthing--so far so good. 6 weeks left of school and just hoping I make it! I'm exhausted by the end of the day and there still is the hour drive home. Ugh! The stairs at home and school are also pretty brutal. BUT, I am willing to do whatever I can in preparation for the healthy births of these two little ones. 

Enjoy the rest of your Saturdays!!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Mighty.. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Moter... I hope you get some good news answers too. I was telling dh how much I hope our water is loaded with nitrates. I feel like if I had some reason as to why this is happening I would be less scared trying again. Just got a box of frer. Going to start testing next Friday.

It very well could be the problem mail! Nitrates are toxic.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> My fingers are crossed for all you girls in your ttw. And Motor you never know you may not have to go see that FS after all.

I will either way. I will be too early DPO yet to test. I was scared to go before, but am relieved to go now. No matter what they say, at least I'll have an answer


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Fingers crossed for you TWWers!! Great luck!!
> 
> We're still hanging in there. 22 weeks and counting. Have had 2 childbirth classes. Hypnobirthing--so far so good. 6 weeks left of school and just hoping I make it! I'm exhausted by the end of the day and there still is the hour drive home. Ugh! The stairs at home and school are also pretty brutal. BUT, I am willing to do whatever I can in preparation for the healthy births of these two little ones.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturdays!!

I don't know how you do it all with TWO babies in there!


----------



## moter98

Mighty, praying everything is fine. Glad you have such a good dr that lets you go in so fast


----------



## MightyMom

Good luck with it moter. I can't imagine what a relief it will be to talk to someone who can give you the answers you need. And if you ARE pregnant, at least you will be able to treat for whatever it is, or expect it. I think the "unknown" part of recurrent m/c is what is so scary.


----------



## moter98

MightyMom said:


> Good luck with it moter. I can't imagine what a relief it will be to talk to someone who can give you the answers you need. And if you ARE pregnant, at least you will be able to treat for whatever it is, or expect it. I think the "unknown" part of recurrent m/c is what is so scary.

i would be ecstatic to get pregnant again so soon this time. last time it took 9 cycles to see a bfp again! and it would be perfect timing too because i would be in to see the dr. before i would get a bfp on a hpt so it would be early enough for dr's to offer some help should i be pregnant. 
oh, i hope it doesn't take so long this time.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope it doesn't either Moter. I really want you to get your bfp. I can sympathize with just wAnting an answer. I cant take not having a reason for why this is happening. As for the nitrates... I did some research and found an article from Leon county government in fl that says after testing the ochLocknee river which runs from ga into fl that the nitrates are 28 times the EPA acceptable level. That was back in 2003 and the river is what feeds our pond and has tributaries all around where I live. Monday I take my water to the extension office and we should know something in a week. We are getting an office water cooler and are going to buy our water from now on anyway. Our water has always been suspect.


----------



## colta

Mail... I think there may just be a link. After you mentioned the possibility of nitrates in your water, I checked with the people we had been renting from. The house is located right below a large hobby farm... with all the rain water/water in general running down from there. 
Apparently they have had their water tested in the past and found the level of nitrates was a bit high, but they had never thought anything of it and nothing was ever done about it. 

I'm also like you in that the only time I drink tones of water was when I was pregnant... so I'm beginning to wonder if maybe my last miscarriage might have been caused by that? When I found out I was in my home town for almost two weeks... and then, within 3 days of going home was when I started having issues and subsequently lost the baby. SO... I'm wondering if maybe that was the issue for me as well?

At any rate, I've since moved away with a very healthy well... so hopefully next time I won't have any issues. I'm hoping that that is all it is for you too.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I hope it doesn't either Moter. I really want you to get your bfp. I can sympathize with just wAnting an answer. I cant take not having a reason for why this is happening. As for the nitrates... I did some research and found an article from Leon county government in fl that says after testing the ochLocknee river which runs from ga into fl that the nitrates are 28 times the EPA acceptable level. That was back in 2003 and the river is what feeds our pond and has tributaries all around where I live. Monday I take my water to the extension office and we should know something in a week. We are getting an office water cooler and are going to buy our water from now on anyway. Our water has always been suspect.

i would venture to guess there is a good chance the water is the big culprit. think of how much water you drink on a daily basis and all the nitrates pumping into your body everyday. This is what I found just on the first page I clicked on in a google search about nitrates and miscarriage. 

Although nitrates in some foods may not be a problem, high levels of nitrates in well water can be. Consuming well water contaminated with nitrates, chemicals or bacteria is particularly dangerous for pregnant women and young infants. There has been some evidence that well water contaminated with high levels of nitrates has caused miscarriages in some women.


----------



## mailcmm

I know. I have done tons of research and it is wierd. Colta I don't care how healthy you think your well is get bottled water if you conceive. And make sure you use it for cooking too. Heating the water makes the nitrates higher. So coffee, tea etc. I made a lemon merIngue pie yesterday and it called for 2 cups of water. Apparently the nitrates can taint the dish. We are only using it for bathing and washing. Even if the number isn't over the limit it can become over the limit by heating. And the nitrate level varies with the amount of precipitation so just cause it tests fine today it may not be next week.


----------



## moter98

We have city water and also have a reverse osmosis system for the water we drink. City water has to be tested for that right?


----------



## mailcmm

Yes city water has to be tested continuously. You are fine. It's just the people with a well. And you should have your water tested at least every year if you are on a well.


----------



## mailcmm

Also the nitrate thing is only a problem for pregnant women and infants. It won't effect you otherwise. Or at least I haven't found anything that says it will


----------



## Sweetz33

When it comes to water quality I do believe it is a problem. It was ok when i got pregnant so I was drinking it. Then it started tasting funny I thought it was just me...then mc at 8 weeks. Got very very sick. Found out after the fact that no one drinks the tap water in my old neighborhood. I have since moved but still won't drink tap water. Bottled water, juice & milk only for me thanks.


----------



## mailcmm

Sorry for your loss sweetz. I know I am probably grasping at straws but it was really wild when I found out the water hadn't been properly tested and the first thing they say is that the water could cause miscarriage. I hadn't told them I have had 3 in 8 months


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- have you told your Dr. about your water yet? He/she might know more about nitrates and miscarriage. While of course they won't be able to tell for sure that was the problem they might be interested in this information.


----------



## colta

bleh... I feel so awful today. Back pain and sleepies galore. I think I'm coming down with a wicked cold or something. :shipw:


----------



## MightyMom

Make sure to drink lots of water Colta! Back pain might be from your kidneys working extra hard when you're sick.


----------



## BERDC99

Had my ultrasound this morning. Olivia is doing great! She now weighs 1p13o and is measuring 2 days ahead (25+3). My ultrasound next month is going to be 4D, and I am so excited for that one.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> Had my ultrasound this morning. Olivia is doing great! She now weighs 1p13o and is measuring 2 days ahead (25+3). My ultrasound next month is going to be 4D, and I am so excited for that one.

Yay! Glad to here some more good news about Olivia.... always brightens my day. :happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Oh my, it feels like just yesterday you were announcing a BFP. And already at 25 weeks! She sounds like she is doing wonderful, congrats!


----------



## moter98

Congrats berdc


----------



## mailcmm

Yay berdc. That is awesome. So glad for you. 

I am having a craptastic day. Lol my dishwasher and dryer died. Of course I was already headed to lowes to get the fridge and freezer for the barn so I had to get the other 2 as well. $3700 dollars later..... I need a vacation. Got a washing machine too though as I will sell my old ones as a set on Craigslist. The dryer still works but you have to dry everything for 4 hours which isn't exactly energy efficient. I bet I can still get $100 for it though. Maybe $200 with a college student. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I havent told her yet. Waiting to see if they are really high in the first place. Should know by Friday. That being said my doctor likes proof. She doesn't feel there is a link between progesterone and mc as their is no definite study. So I can't imagine that she would side with this. But nothing she could do anyway. If it is high I can just use bottled water. Apparently that is the fix for the problem anyway. Even if the water comes back ok I am done with my well. We've had dirty water and smelly water. That's enough for me. When the dirt came in we had to get a new water heater and they had to dig a whole new well. This last run with the sulphur has done it for me. Too many things can go wrong and the only way to find out is to get it tested. In the city we didn't have these problems.


----------



## moter98

When it rains it pours mail! But now you shouldn't have to replace any of those appliances for a good ten years. Sounds like my month last month. We wanted a new garage fridge and that same week the stupid water heater went out. We only got taken for $1100 though.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie... I havent told her yet. Waiting to see if they are really high in the first place. Should know by Friday. That being said my doctor likes proof. She doesn't feel there is a link between progesterone and mc as their is no definite study. So I can't imagine that she would side with this. But nothing she could do anyway. If it is high I can just use bottled water. Apparently that is the fix for the problem anyway. Even if the water comes back ok I am done with my well. We've had dirty water and smelly water. That's enough for me. When the dirt came in we had to get a new water heater and they had to dig a whole new well. This last run with the sulphur has done it for me. Too many things can go wrong and the only way to find out is to get it tested. In the city we didn't have these problems.

Can you have it tested once or twice a year and get a water filtration system? It would be tough to have to buy all your water.


----------



## BERDC99

So glad today is over!!


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie... I havent told her yet. Waiting to see if they are really high in the first place. Should know by Friday. That being said my doctor likes proof. She doesn't feel there is a link between progesterone and mc as their is no definite study. So I can't imagine that she would side with this. But nothing she could do anyway. If it is high I can just use bottled water. Apparently that is the fix for the problem anyway. Even if the water comes back ok I am done with my well. We've had dirty water and smelly water. That's enough for me. When the dirt came in we had to get a new water heater and they had to dig a whole new well. This last run with the sulphur has done it for me. Too many things can go wrong and the only way to find out is to get it tested. In the city we didn't have these problems.
> 
> Can you have it tested once or twice a year and get a water filtration system? It would be tough to have to buy all your water.Click to expand...

We have a water filtration system. But it won't remove the nitrates. Or sulphur or bacteria. I am not sure at this point what it does lol. We would need reverse osmosis for nitrates. I am not worried about the water for washing and bathing. Will just buy what we ingest. Gonna get it delivered. For $20 a month they will bring 40gallons and give us a cooler. Not a bad deal. We took water to the extension office to get tested for arsenic and nitrates and a bunch of other things and a man came from the county to test for the ecoli and other bacteria. He told me the epd came out and tested several wells in the county to do a drinking water analysis for the state and of the wells tested most came back with high nitrates well over the epa norm. Will get the parasites result tomorrow and the other by the end of the week. They send that one away. It was quite the day. My appliances were about 10 years old. I was going to get them fixed but the service call was $75 just to look. Last time I got that dryer fixed it cost me $200. At this point it was worth the replace. I can't knock the dryer though.... Everyone in this family wears 2-3 outfits daily and we take a lot of showers. Kids never put the damn towels up. Lol I do a minimum of 21 loads a week. Whites, darks, towels Daily. I also change our sheets weekly. Curtains monthly. Dog beds weekly. Dog bath towels weekly. Barn rags weekly. Lol I have a degree in laundry. Our machines run pretty much all day. Would love to cut back but in the am we tend the farm and get pretty nasty. Then we shower and change into our day clothes. Thats it for me but dh has a work uniform and as a chef thats got to be washed daily and the kids have their activities. And may you never smell my children after an hour in the barn. I swear they play in the manure. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all! Hoping today is a good day!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie... I havent told her yet. Waiting to see if they are really high in the first place. Should know by Friday. That being said my doctor likes proof. She doesn't feel there is a link between progesterone and mc as their is no definite study. So I can't imagine that she would side with this. But nothing she could do anyway. If it is high I can just use bottled water. Apparently that is the fix for the problem anyway. Even if the water comes back ok I am done with my well. We've had dirty water and smelly water. That's enough for me. When the dirt came in we had to get a new water heater and they had to dig a whole new well. This last run with the sulphur has done it for me. Too many things can go wrong and the only way to find out is to get it tested. In the city we didn't have these problems.
> 
> Can you have it tested once or twice a year and get a water filtration system? It would be tough to have to buy all your water.Click to expand...
> 
> We have a water filtration system. But it won't remove the nitrates. Or sulphur or bacteria. I am not sure at this point what it does lol. We would need reverse osmosis for nitrates. I am not worried about the water for washing and bathing. Will just buy what we ingest. Gonna get it delivered. For $20 a month they will bring 40gallons and give us a cooler. Not a bad deal. We took water to the extension office to get tested for arsenic and nitrates and a bunch of other things and a man came from the county to test for the ecoli and other bacteria. He told me the epd came out and tested several wells in the county to do a drinking water analysis for the state and of the wells tested most came back with high nitrates well over the epa norm. Will get the parasites result tomorrow and the other by the end of the week. They send that one away. It was quite the day. My appliances were about 10 years old. I was going to get them fixed but the service call was $75 just to look. Last time I got that dryer fixed it cost me $200. At this point it was worth the replace. I can't knock the dryer though.... Everyone in this family wears 2-3 outfits daily and we take a lot of showers. Kids never put the damn towels up. Lol I do a minimum of 21 loads a week. Whites, darks, towels Daily. I also change our sheets weekly. Curtains monthly. Dog beds weekly. Dog bath towels weekly. Barn rags weekly. Lol I have a degree in laundry. Our machines run pretty much all day. Would love to cut back but in the am we tend the farm and get pretty nasty. Then we shower and change into our day clothes. Thats it for me but dh has a work uniform and as a chef thats got to be washed daily and the kids have their activities. And may you never smell my children after an hour in the barn. I swear they play in the manure. LolClick to expand...

That's a pretty good deal for water! I spend half that on bottled water for my husband!! He likes to just grab one and go. Speaking of parasites, went to the dr last night for abdominal pain and my bloodwork came back that I might have them. I am kinda freaked out right now. So of course I went to google and it says the most of the meds they give you for it aren't safe for a pregnancy AND that if you have parasites you can pass it onto baby. So, I had a positive opk last night, but we didn't bd because I'm so scared about this. We did on sat so I guess it's still possible to get pregnant, but I need to fix this problem first. I wonder if that could have had anything to do with my chemical


----------



## colta

Motor - It's entirely possible. At least once you get this out of the way though, you relax a bit... knowing you've checked some important things out and ruled out outside influences on your fertility. 

afm - Ugh... I feel miserable! I went to bed early last night because I was exhausted. Kept having awful back pain and feeling like crap all day yesterday and today is no better. I know it's still too early to feel any sort of pregnancy symptoms, so all I can say is that I hate colds. :winkwink:
But no... this morning I'm once again wiped out, my throat is sore, I have to pee every hour (which is a lot for me) and I'm just generally unpleasant to be around....

If this were 3-4 days in the future... I'd be thinking yay! Pregnancy symptoms! But not this early. Right now I'm pretty much just blah.

But I am holding on to the good feeling I have about this cycle. I know that'll probably come back to bite me in the butt later, but all the same... I have a good feeling.


----------



## MightyMom

I'll hold out hope with you Colta. You never know. Maybe your symptoms show up sooner than most?


----------



## colta

MightyMom said:



> I'll hold out hope with you Colta. You never know. Maybe your symptoms show up sooner than most?

Ha! Wouldn't that be awesome! :nope: lol... I don't know Mighty. I'm wondering if maybe it's all in my head and I'm just working myself up for no reason. The only thing I keep thinking is that... despite all my misgivings the last two times I was pregnant... I just knew it. I knew from early on that 'this' was going to be my month and right now I feel the same... but I've also felt that way once before and had it not be my month. So, so far I have two to one odds.... but still. 

At any rate, I'm not going to worry about it. I think I'm going to take my pup to the dog park and just try and relax for the next week.


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- It could be your progesterone surging. It would give me weird symptoms sometimes in the 2WW. But lots of progesterone makes a nice environment for that egg in implant, so even if it isn't pregnancy symptoms it is still a good sign!


----------



## Twinkie210

Weirdest thing... I have been having Braxton Hicks contractions already. I didn't get these until a couple weeks before I delivered DS. I can lay in bed and feel my uterus get tight. It must really make the baby mad too, because afterward it gives me a couple kicks like I am disturbing it's sleep, LOL. Has anyone else felt these this early?


----------



## MightyMom

Oh yes Twinkie, I had the BH contractions quite often. I think they started at 14 weeks. They were irregular, and usually happened when I was doing too much. I would lay down and they would go away. Lasted all the way until I gave birth!


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... That's crazy. Did they tell you what type of parasites or where you would have picked them up? How awful. I did find some info about there being drugs that are safe during pregnancy but they didn't say which. Just in case. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter... That's crazy. Did they tell you what type of parasites or where you would have picked them up? How awful. I did find some info about there being drugs that are safe during pregnancy but they didn't say which. Just in case. Hope it gets better soon.

no, not yet. the blood test only picked up that it could be parasites. have to have more tests done the next 2 days, then wait for results. i googled natural cures and it said to eat garlic. since i've been doing that i feel so much better! crazy. we haven't bd since sat so it's a slim chance of a bfp this cycle, but i will mention the possibility if they are gonna put me on any antibiotics. i'll just have to wait to find out. what awful timing. when it rains it pours i guess. but then again, maybe it's all for a reason. who knows.
i don't think there is really any way to know where or when they came as you can have them for years and not even know it. i guess 60 million americans have them and don't know. but some of the symptoms of it i've literally had for years. i always thought is was ibs.


----------



## mailcmm

That is unbelievable. Hopefully they will get you straightened out. I am so sorry that you have to deal with this just as that egg dropped. Completely stinks.


----------



## moter98

Thanks mail! I'm hoping that they will find an easy answer, put me on some antibiotics and I will be good to go for next cycle. It's this not knowing driving me mad! Gonna be a long week.


----------



## mailcmm

I know how you feel. I just want to know why. It is eating at me. Because is not an acceptable answer. And these things just happen is even worse.


----------



## moter98

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## MightyMom

Garlic is a great cure for intestinal parasites. As much as you can eat! You should also Google food grade diatomaceous earth. Safe for pregnancy and TTC, it is excellent at ridding intestinal parasites! Take it every day for a week. (Ask your doctor first!)

Lots of people have parasites. Most never know it.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... I was going to say the same thing. Lol had typed it all out and deleted because I thought y'all would think I was nuts. We give it to our livestock instead of chemical wormers and it works. Lol


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Mighty... I was going to say the same thing. Lol had typed it all out and deleted because I thought y'all would think I was nuts. We give it to our livestock instead of chemical wormers and it works. Lol

I've seen/done the same thing Mail... I found it worked better then most commercial dewormers anyway. 

Motor - I'm hoping they find it was something as simple as that and you can jump right back on the ttc train and get your healthy little bean too. I hope we all can. :hugs:

AFM... this morning is about the same as the past two... still feeling kinda blah, but not like the world is about to end blah. lol... 
I am achey, mostly my back and my head... gassy (gross I know :blush:)... bloated and now my nipples are on FIRE! lol... they're so uncomfortable today! Ah well, just the joys of the tww. You all just wait and see... I'll complain about all these 'symptoms', have AF arrive and then the cycle where I have no symptoms I'll get my bfp. :dohh:


----------



## moter98

MightyMom said:


> Garlic is a great cure for intestinal parasites. As much as you can eat! You should also Google food grade diatomaceous earth. Safe for pregnancy and TTC, it is excellent at ridding intestinal parasites! Take it every day for a week. (Ask your doctor first!)
> 
> Lots of people have parasites. Most never know it.

Thanks! I wil try it. If that really is the problem it would explain a lot for me.


----------



## mailcmm

I am nauseous. That's my usual sign but who knows. Would be cool if we conceived our sticky bean on our honeymoon. Y'all do realize I will be a total nut job right? Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Mighty... I was going to say the same thing. Lol had typed it all out and deleted because I thought y'all would think I was nuts. We give it to our livestock instead of chemical wormers and it works. Lol

Haha! Any advice is welcome. I would do anything to get rid of these buggers


----------



## mailcmm

Moter you can mix the de into coffee. I would suggest milk or oh as they are thicker and you won't notice it as much. It's a fine powder and when it's open it is like cornstarch. Don't agitate it too much as its not great in your sinus cavity. Lol


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Mighty... I was going to say the same thing. Lol had typed it all out and deleted because I thought y'all would think I was nuts. We give it to our livestock instead of chemical wormers and it works. Lol
> 
> I've seen/done the same thing Mail... I found it worked better then most commercial dewormers anyway.
> 
> Motor - I'm hoping they find it was something as simple as that and you can jump right back on the ttc train and get your healthy little bean too. I hope we all can. :hugs:
> 
> AFM... this morning is about the same as the past two... still feeling kinda blah, but not like the world is about to end blah. lol...
> I am achey, mostly my back and my head... gassy (gross I know :blush:)... bloated and now my nipples are on FIRE! lol... they're so uncomfortable today! Ah well, just the joys of the tww. You all just wait and see... I'll complain about all these 'symptoms', have AF arrive and then the cycle where I have no symptoms I'll get my bfp. :dohh:Click to expand...

FX your bfp is coming any day now!


----------



## mailcmm

It truly is amazing stuff. People here aren't real big on organic or natural so our vet was crazy worried when we said we wouldn't be using chemical wormers. They are amazed how none of our animals have parasites or worms. It also kills bugs and keeps them off your gardens. We sprinkle it around our vegetable plants.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I am nauseous. That's my usual sign but who knows. Would be cool if we conceived our sticky bean on our honeymoon. Y'all do realize I will be a total nut job right? Lol

Oh how sweet would that be! I think it's safe to say we will all be a wreck when we get our bfp's again


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah gonna be scary stuff lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter you can mix the de into coffee. I would suggest milk or oh as they are thicker and you won't notice it as much. It's a fine powder and when it's open it is like cornstarch. Don't agitate it too much as its not great in your sinus cavity. Lol

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Yeah gonna be scary stuff lol

If it was the water, then you will be able to relax a bit. How much longer till you find out?


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow I have missed alot... a couple possible BFPs in the making and paracites! Yikes!

Good luck to the 2WWers and moter I hope you can find a good cure!


----------



## moter98

Thanks Twinkie!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Twinkie for the good luck wishes. 

Moter I found out that the water is parasite free. Now we are waiting on the nitrates which is the important part. That should be back by Friday.


----------



## moter98

Can't thy hurry up. Results sure do take forever, lol!


----------



## moter98

My brother found out today they are having triplets!


----------



## MightyMom

mailcmm said:


> Mighty... I was going to say the same thing. Lol had typed it all out and deleted because I thought y'all would think I was nuts. We give it to our livestock instead of chemical wormers and it works. Lol

Well I was on the fence about posting it too, but I figured I left the disclaimer to ask the doctor so it can't hurt. We give it to our dogs every day since one of them was adopted with worms. We also dusted the dog run with it to kill any eggs in there. The chemical wormers are so toxic and our poor dog has always been emaciated so we didn't want to poison him to get rid of the worms. The DE worked like a charm!


----------



## MightyMom

mailcmm said:


> It truly is amazing stuff. People here aren't real big on organic or natural so our vet was crazy worried when we said we wouldn't be using chemical wormers. They are amazed how none of our animals have parasites or worms. It also kills bugs and keeps them off your gardens. We sprinkle it around our vegetable plants.


Oh, I just thought of how to rid the buggers on my broccoli!! I had forgotten about that! We also need to run a salt moat around everything now because the snails have discovered my amazing alcove of food!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> My brother found out today they are having triplets!

Wow congrats to them!


----------



## moter98

So I couldn't take the wait anymore and called to see if my results were in yet. Everything was in but one test. It came up I do have a parasite called crypto. Dr. said it will resolve on its own and no need to even take meds! You can bet I'll still be taking that Food Grade DE though. I ordered some and it will arrive on Friday. There's one more test yet that has to come in and hoping that one shows negative so I can breathe easy again and get on with TTC!


----------



## mailcmm

Moter for future reference you can get food grade de at most nurseries. I know... Crazy. Congrats to your brother. Triplets totally crazy. I wish they had them all so you could have bd. I hate waiting on results! 

Yes mighty... De great in gardens.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter for future reference you can get food grade de at most nurseries. I know... Crazy. Congrats to your brother. Triplets totally crazy. I wish they had them all so you could have bd. I hate waiting on results!
> 
> Yes mighty... De great in gardens.

thanks! i had no idea where to get it so i just went to amazon, they have everything! from what i have read, you have this parasite 2-10 days before symptoms start, which means i could have had it during my bfp TWW. now of course i'm wondering if it can cause miscarriage.


----------



## mailcmm

I looked into wether it could cause mc. The only info that seemed to say anything was that toxoplasmosis could and that other parasites starve you and therefore your baby but all seemed to say that the parasites could be taken care of while pregnant. So I am gonna lean toward that early might be a stretch but ya never know. I didn't find any info that listed parasites or came outright and said parasites cause mc. I hate that theses things aren't investigated further. But exposing pregnant women to parasites or dirty drinking water would be just wrong. Lol

I am super tired today. Don't want to get out of bed. Dh isn't teaching right now so he took my dd to school ds has a dentist apt. Since we live 45 min from school and his apt is at 11 he gets to miss the whole day. We got our washer and dryer and omg I am so freaking happy. They hold 3 times what my old machine did. We cleared out our dirty clothes yesterday in 3 loads. They idiot who sold us the appliances put each one on a separate invoice though. So the even bigger idiots in the delivery dept didn't see the the same address when packing the truck so lowes came 3 times yesterday. That's right 3 different trucks and have another coming today. Lol so instead of being stuck at home from 8-12 or 12-4 we were stuck at home all day. Lol I really don't know why this shit happens to me? Lol


----------



## colta

Mail - you just have ALL the luck. :winkwink: Ah well... at least you can relax a bit at home, after all... you did say you were awful tired!

Motor - congrats to your brother! Triplets!! That`s crazy! Your brother and is OH are going to have their hands full!
I also did some digging on the parasite as well... the correct term for the infection is Cryptosporidiosis. From what I found there is some correlation between the effects of the parasite and early miscarriage. The most common issue was ineffective hydration due to diarrhea and whatnot from the parasite that caused issues with the developing baby. I don`t know if you were going number 2 a lot or what not, but if you were and were only drinking small amount of water... it could have caused an issue... it`s not for sure, but it`s a possibility. Ya never know. :hugs:


----------



## colta

Oh! I forgot as well! The sites I looked up said to drink LOTS of water to help treat the issue.


----------



## moter98

moter98 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.




mailcmm said:


> I looked into wether it could cause mc. The only info that seemed to say anything was that toxoplasmosis could and that other parasites starve you and therefore your baby but all seemed to say that the parasites could be taken care of while pregnant. So I am gonna lean toward that early might be a stretch but ya never know. I didn't find any info that listed parasites or came outright and said parasites cause mc. I hate that theses things aren't investigated further. But exposing pregnant women to parasites or dirty drinking water would be just wrong. Lol
> 
> I am super tired today. Don't want to get out of bed. Dh isn't teaching right now so he took my dd to school ds has a dentist apt. Since we live 45 min from school and his apt is at 11 he gets to miss the whole day. We got our washer and dryer and omg I am so freaking happy. They hold 3 times what my old machine did. We cleared out our dirty clothes yesterday in 3 loads. They idiot who sold us the appliances put each one on a separate invoice though. So the even bigger idiots in the delivery dept didn't see the the same address when packing the truck so lowes came 3 times yesterday. That's right 3 different trucks and have another coming today. Lol so instead of being stuck at home from 8-12 or 12-4 we were stuck at home all day. Lol I really don't know why this shit happens to me? Lol

Yeah that what I read too. Back to the drawing board I guess. At least I meet with dr next week for that. It turns out I will be exactly 7dpo for my appt so perfect timin for progesterone test! 

Sounds like an exhausting day over there mail. Glad you like your washer and dryer


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Mail - you just have ALL the luck. :winkwink: Ah well... at least you can relax a bit at home, after all... you did say you were awful tired!
> 
> Motor - congrats to your brother! Triplets!! That`s crazy! Your brother and is OH are going to have their hands full!
> I also did some digging on the parasite as well... the correct term for the infection is Cryptosporidiosis. From what I found there is some correlation between the effects of the parasite and early miscarriage. The most common issue was ineffective hydration due to diarrhea and whatnot from the parasite that caused issues with the developing baby. I don`t know if you were going number 2 a lot or what not, but if you were and were only drinking small amount of water... it could have caused an issue... it`s not for sure, but it`s a possibility. Ya never know. :hugs:

Thanks for looking into that colta. No, wasn't the issue for me. I drink loads of water and my only spymtom was chronic stomach pain. I thought it was an ulcer it was so bad. Can't wait to get that DE in the mail tomorrow. My stomach is gonna thank me,lol!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Oh! I forgot as well! The sites I looked up said to drink LOTS of water to help treat the issue.

Yep, I've been doing that too. And lots and lots of garlic. Dr said it just has to run its course so I'm doing what I can and waiting it out. It really, really sucks, ha!


----------



## colta

Motor - hope you feel better soon!

I am still dealing with my blah/ugh/blurgh! feelings. My back and my lower abdomen have ganged up to make my tww miserable. I've also had a bit of an issue with nausea last night. My dad had just caught some fish and was gutting them... normally I wouldn't so much as bat an eye at it, but just the site had me fleeing for safety. :dohh:
Anywho... had some very uncomfortable pains last night on my left side over my ovary area... it would come and go and hurt like the dickens. It's gone now, but now I've got this really heavy heavy feeling in my lower abdomen... not sure what to make of everything. 
DH said if I wasn't pregnant this month then I have some messed up intestines in there somewhere. :haha:


----------



## moter98

Those all sound like promising pregnancy symptoms to me colta. When are you gonna test?


----------



## mailcmm

I tested lol bfn of course but if I do get a bfp I want to be able to get right into the dr for a progesterone test. I figure I am between 4-7 dpo. Depending on when I ovulated. Lol I knew it would be negative but just in case. Tired and nauseous so hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## moter98

We all have done it! I'm sure I will too next week even though my chances are very very slim this month. I am a POASaholic, haha!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Those all sound like promising pregnancy symptoms to me colta. When are you gonna test?

I'm going to try and wait until 10 dpo to test... so about Monday of next week. Knowing me though, I'll probably cave and test earlier. 
I'm not sure how I feel about things today... I do have symptoms, but it almost seems too good to be true? So I'm kind of doubted the validity of them. I suppose, either way... how I feel about them really isn't going to change the outcome of this cycle. I dunno, just feeling weird today. :shrug:


----------



## moter98

Good luck. I always cave and test early. But I justify it cause i just use the IC.


----------



## mailcmm

Gonna test tomorrow with fmu. I usually am too tired at first oee to do anything so tomorrow I will pee in a cup and do my test later. They say the hcg doesn't evaporate. Lol how's that for addict.


----------



## moter98

That's a good idea. For the hcg to lessen sitting in a cup, it would have to sit there for quite awhile. Good luck!


----------



## menb

Whoa ladies! I feel like I've been gone for years...so much happening!

I'll try to catch up, but don't hold it against me if I miss something...I do have preggo brain after all! :wacko:

Berdc: sounds like Olivia is doing great! Congrats, congrats! How's the nursery coming?

Twinkie: so excited that you're already at 18 weeks! It feels awesome, right?!?!

Mighty: I didn't see in an actual post that you'd miscarriaged, but I noticed your signature and your status. I am SO sorry! :cry:

Tv: how's everything going with you? Didn't see too many posts. Hoping you are hanging in there!

Moter: oh my goodness! Parasites!?! Glad you found out and are able to take care of it easily.

Mail: girl, I thought I had drama! Nitrates, appliances, waiting on test results, Urgh!!!!

Colta: well, sorry about the back pains, sensitive nipples and 'cold', but sounds like a good thing to me!!! WINK!!!

Me: 23 weeks tomorrow. Still struggling with body exhaustion by end of day. My knee gave out yesterday on the way up our stairs to bed. That sucked! Back pain is still on ten by nighttime. Getting bigger and rounder. :). Feeling movement, I think. It's so hard when you don't know what it's supposed to feel like. I'm so expecting full on punches and kicks cuz that's what people say, so I get really down on myself since I'm not being punched from the inside. 

Twinkie, I do get a tightening feeling every once in a while. Usually after sitting down. It happens after I stand. Those are contractions (Braxton hicks)?

Well, hubby is making me eat, so I'll check back in later.

Happy almost-Friday!!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Omg mighty.... I am so sorry. I had to scroll 2 pages back. I neve even check signatures. Are you ok?


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Glad you are well. Yes we have our fair share of drama. But hey what doesn't kill you and all that. Lol


----------



## moter98

Mighty....I am so, so sorry. Praying for you.


----------



## MightyMom

I thought I had posted it in all my regular threads, missed one.

Found out at my scan today that I am miscarrying again. This was my last try, so I probably won't be around much. Good luck to the rest of you ladies, I truly do hope for the best for all of you. Much love to you all, thank you for all of your support. It has truly meant so much to me.

~MightyMum


----------



## mailcmm

Truly sorry mighty. Really your last shot? I almost feel that way. Lost three as well. Not easy to jump back on the band wagon. Good luck to you.


----------



## mailcmm

So I may have the start of a bfp. It's real faint but I am pretty sure there is color. Will post a pic this afternoon. Debating wether to call the dr today or waitbil Monday. Thinking I should wait to see if it gets darker but the lab girl can do a blood test. Just don't know. Don't wan to be a fool with an evap. But if I am pregnant wan o get my progesterone tested.


----------



## moter98

If you used a frer, it's not an evap. Omg, I'm so excited for you! I think you should call.


----------



## mailcmm

It was an frer. I am really scared. I am between 5-8dpo. I think I will test in the am and if it's positive call the after hours number and go to the hospital lab. It's so hard to see. Also gonna get another box of tests and if it's darker when I get the kids will just go right in


----------



## mailcmm

God I could puke. I want this but I am terrified


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- congrats on the line! I think you should definately retest or just go to your Dr. and get a blood test anyway. If it is a progesterone problem, the earlier you start it the better. Would your Dr. call one in just in case? According to my Dr. it can't hurt, it can only help.

Mighty- I am so sorry. I am sad that this was your last try, but I am sure all of us can understand why. Can you get testing since you have had three now? Also could the do a D&C so they can test the baby and pregnancy tissue?

menb- I am sure you will get to feel kicks and punches soon! (double infact ;)) At first they feel more like bubbles or gas to me, so it is hard to be sure you are actually feeling the baby, but then they do start feeling like distinct punches and kicks! Braxton Hicks are kind of weird to explain, but basically it feels like your uterus tightens into a ball then relaxes. They shouldn't hurt, just kind of be uncomfortable. 

Yesterday evening I kind of freaked myself out a bit, DH, DS, and myself all went out to dinner, when I got up to leave I had this sharp pain in my lower abdomen that lasted like 30 seconds. Went home and rested and had one more an hour later, then it stopped. It didn't feel like contractions really but still enough to scare me. It is crazy how PAL messes with you head. I am sure during my first pregnancy I wouldn't have thought twice about it! My next Dr. appt can't come soon enough!


----------



## colta

Mighty - I'm so sorry! :hugs: We're here for you hun... I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Mail - congrats! Looks like it might be your bfp... and so quick! Good luck!

AFM - I cracked and tested today with a $ store cheapie... it was a stark white bfn. :growlmad: I expected it though, it was more to calm the evil voice in my head saying "POAS!!" then anything. At any rate, it did bring me down a bit... but what can ya do? 

I've had a terrible night though. Woke up at 230am with terrible acid reflux and then woke up again a few times in so much pain from my back and abdomen. Right now I feel awful... I can't use the washroom properly, every time I stand up I'm fighting the urge to puke.... I'd have to say that I think I've come down with some kind of flu or something. I can't see this being caused by pregnancy hormones if they're not high enough to show up on a hpt. :shrug:

At any rate, the saga continues.... tune in later for more unnecessary drama. :haha:


----------



## BERDC99

Tomorrow is a bitter sweet day for me. It would have been my original due date from the ectopic I had back in September, and it will be 99 days left for me this pregnancy. It makes me feel good to have reached another milestone. I just cannot wait to meet Olivia. My husband is so excited I doubt he can even see straight. This will be his first child and if it is up to me it will be his last. PAL is just so stressful and it does not help ready horror stories in the third trimester. 

I need to post pictures of her room. We have almost everything we need, but something like her mattress and crib bedding are still in the plastic cause I only want to wash them once and that will be right before she makes her arrival. I don&#8217;t want dust and allergens to build up on them just in case she has allergies like my son. 

Olivia had me in a bit of a scare the last two days. I hadn&#8217;t felt her move much, and then last night all broke loss. I could feel her punching and it also felt like she was turning in circles. The turning is starting to hurt some, but I love that feeling.

Menb- you may already be feeling movement and just not realize it yet. It does feel like Twinkie described. Sometimes my kicks still feel like gas bubbles and Olivia is getting bigger and stronger. I think my placenta absorbs most of the shock from my kicks. It is such a relief to feel them move around in there.

Mail- I sure hope this is your BFP. It would be so special to have conceived on your honeymoon. I hope that the line is much darker when you test again. Are you going to test again in the morning? 
Mighty- I am very sorry for your loss. I know that no words of condolence can heal your pain, just know that your are in my thoughts and prayers that one day you will be blessed. 

Motor- don&#8217;t give up! Remember I got pregnant with Olivia the month after having a chemical pregnancy. It would be neat of you did too!!! 

Colta- I sure do hope that the symptoms you have been having the last few days are leading up to a BFP. That would be so great for you and your DH. 


I don&#8217;t think I shared my other good news. My boss that has short man syndrome is leaving. It is truly a blessing. Now if we could just figure out how to get rid of this one b*itch that is here our work place would be great. She always has to be so bitter and negative about everything and it just gets old after a while. Oh yeah and today make three weeks since my precious dog had her seizure. She has showed noo signs of having anymore so obviously the meds are doing their job. We have to take her in the morning to get blood work done so that they will refill her prescription for the next year. I am so glad that she is doing well. I just know Olivia is going to love her as much as we do!!!
Guess I should post more often so my posts are not so long, but this last week at work has been hell. We finally did our software conversion and lets jut say that the change has absolutely sucked!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Going to the store now. I am tied up til 3 so hopefully will get something darker while trying to reach Dre.


----------



## mailcmm

Its defo pink. Gonna just go at 3


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Its defo pink. Gonna just go at 3

Congrats! I would ask if you can start progesterone as a precaution, it doesn't sound like your Dr. does that but it can't hurt to ask!


----------



## mailcmm

God it's way darker. I can't even express how freaked out i am.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> God it's way darker. I can't even express how freaked out i am.

That is a good thing! (that the test is darker, not that you are freaked out! :))


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. Yes she will but I have to confirm with blood test. But I am sure now. The line is clearly visible. The one this am was on the border but this one is unmistakeable. 

Hopefully this one will decide to stay. There was no doubt i would get pregnant quick. I just hope I get to keep this one.


----------



## moter98

Praying for you mail


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys. Dr apt at 1. Really hoping they don't say I am hallucinating. Lol going to post pics in a few minutes. Took another test. I know that it's a total waste of a test but I don't want to look like an idiot either. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Thanks guys. Dr apt at 1. Really hoping they don't say I am hallucinating. Lol going to post pics in a few minutes. Took another test. I know that it's a total waste of a test but I don't want to look like an idiot either. Lol

LOL, you are not the only one guilty of wasting tests! I am sure you are not hallucinating! Good luck at the Dr.!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks twinkie.

here's the test i just took. its even darker then the one's for this am. unfortunately its hard to see in the pic. charging my other camera to get a better pic. its pink and easy to see with the eye.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0611.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mailcmm

I am definitely pregnant. Waiting on progesterone test results. Will know in a few.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I am definitely pregnant. Waiting on progesterone test results. Will know in a few.

oh wow, you are one fertile mertle!


----------



## mailcmm

Progesterone is good at13. Now I am freaking


----------



## moter98

Why about baby aspirin? Have they told you to try that?


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree with the baby asprin and you could try using progesterone cream (13 in not low, but it is not high either). Neither progesterone or baby aspirin are harmful in pregnancy. 

Is your Dr. going to run a second hcg and progesterone test to monitor the progress?


----------



## mailcmm

She prescribed the prometreum and We have an apt in 3 weeks. I am only 3 weeks pregnant today. LOL they don't do quants unless something is going wrong. So we will just hope everything is OK. They will also do an ultrasound in 3 wks


----------



## mailcmm

And yes I am ridiculously fertile. LOL out of 7 possible pregnancy attempt I have gotten pregnant 6 times. That being said I have 2 kids. Really sad.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> She prescribed the prometreum and We have an apt in 3 weeks. I am only 3 weeks pregnant today. LOL they don't do quants unless something is going wrong. So we will just hope everything is OK. They will also do an ultrasound in 3 wks

It sucks they won't do quants, while I know it could add stress for some people, it always made me feel better to have the numbers.

But it is great that they are doing an U/S in 3 weeks! Mine won't do one before 7 weeks, and I know how killer the wait is!

Are you taking the prometrium orally or vaginally?


----------



## BERDC99

:happydance:Congrats Mail! I am sure you are both on :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Praying and praying this is a super sticky bean. I know you will be a big ball of worry, but try to relax as much as you can. You are doing everything you can for baby. Try to find peace with that.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks everyone. What does the aspirin do? 

I am trying to relax. I just feel blah. I want this so badly and I want to be happy I am just worried that I will have another loss. I was hoping there would be a glaring problem with my progesterone so I could say ok now I now what's wrong and how to fix it. Now all I have is anxiety. I will wonder everyday.

We aren't telling anyone this time. Hoping that 12 weeks will pass quickly and maybe I can be slightly excited. Or at least breathe.


----------



## moter98

Aspirin is anticlotting. Some women are more prone to clots and this prevents baby from implanting properly I believe


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Thanks everyone. What does the aspirin do?
> 
> I am trying to relax. I just feel blah. I want this so badly and I want to be happy I am just worried that I will have another loss. I was hoping there would be a glaring problem with my progesterone so I could say ok now I now what's wrong and how to fix it. Now all I have is anxiety. I will wonder everyday.
> 
> We aren't telling anyone this time. Hoping that 12 weeks will pass quickly and maybe I can be slightly excited. Or at least breathe.

I took baby asprin when I got pregnant this time. It doesn't matter what brand of aspirin you choose, as long as it has no more than 81 mg per tablet. Asprin thins the blood and allows more blood flow to the uterus.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys. I will pick some up. The clotting test was fine but whatever I can do to help this one is worth a shot. Been an emotional day. I am exhausted. Can't wait for bedtime,


----------



## mailcmm

So I created a ticker.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Thanks guys. I will pick some up. The clotting test was fine but whatever I can do to help this one is worth a shot. Been an emotional day. I am exhausted. Can't wait for bedtime,

I quit taking it after I seen the HB on ultrasound.


----------



## mailcmm

Good to know. Will def pick some up. Hoping to make it to us quickly.


----------



## moter98

i have everything crossed for you! i think the aspirin is a good idea. it can't hurt, and it might work. i was gonna start taking it myself until this whole parasite fiasco. i figured since i'm seeing dr. on wed i can just wait till then and see what he wants me to do.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh you are so close to your apt. I hope you get answers.


----------



## moter98

Thanks. Me too. I hope I just have to do a simple blood draw and they will find something there that's easy to fix. Hey, a girl can dream, right?


----------



## mailcmm

Well I hope it's an easy fix too. It really is time for your bfp.

So I slept like the dead last night. Really needed that too. Took another test this am and it's darker so I guess that's a good thing. Because my lines and even the blood test line were so light I want to see it get darker. At least a little and today it is very easy to see. Trying not to worry. Dh is really excited. We've seen that lab tech so many times that she put the test right in front of me so I could see it change. Lol the she had dh putting stuff in and pulling stuff out of the fridge since he was sitting in front of it. She also had us sit there and ran the progesterone quickly while we waited. I don't know why I test early. I am telling myself that this time it was so I could get my progesterone tested ASAP. Lol we have a full day planned so maybe my mind will be quiet. Oh.... Anyone know what the rule is about roller coasters in early pregnancy? We are going to wild adventures tomorrow. I love roller coasters. Lol for those of you that aren't ga wise wild adventures is we're they filled the last scenes of zombieland. It's an hour from here. So every summer we get passes. It also has a water park. I have really been looking forward to taking the kids.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... How are you doing? 

Tv... Haven't heard from you in awhile. Everything ok?


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... Finally reading back. I was kind of in a daze when I saw that line. Glad your rotten boss is gone. And you definitely need to post nursery pics. Glad your dog seems to be doing well. If it makes you feel any better my clients dog has epilepsy and he was fine for years. In the end it was blindness that got him the worst.


----------



## mailcmm

Looks like I'll be missing the rollercoasters. Darn.


----------



## MightyMom

mailcmm said:


> Mighty... How are you doing?

My emotions are just garbled. I woke up sad because I had crazy dreams all night. And that used to make me happy because it meant the hcg was messing with my head. Now it just makes me sad because it doesn't mean a damn thing.

Then I get angry that this is happening.

Then I feel like I failed my husband. Like he did his part and I am taking something away from him.

Then I feel broken. Then alone. We didn't share this with anyone, and we have no close friends or family nearby.

So I asked people to post stuff on my FB wall to cheer me up (without specifying why) and one of my friends posted a pic outting her new pregnancy. So now I'm thinking God hates me.


----------



## moter98

So sorry for all you are going through mighty. Have you spoken with your dr? What do they say, is there something that they can do to help you sustain a pregnancy?


----------



## mailcmm

Oh mighty... That is terrible. We all know how horrible your loss is. Have you gone to the dr to see if they can find anything? Not that that always turns out. My dr has found nothing with me. Not one single reason. So I am down to the water, my hubby or just a cruel twist of fate. Still there are bunches of things that can cause mcs so I would ask to be tested. Otherwise hang in there. I know it hurts real bad now but the pain will ease up. Take some time to yourself and mourn. That's ok. It may be hard for others to understand but you do what's good for you. Lots of hugs to you and your family.


----------



## MightyMom

My doctor said that three miscarriages in a row at 8 weeks may indicate a problem. Although, as he keeps pointing out, my DD was born so that narrows the field. But he said he would do some testing on the fetus to see if we can find any answers. I am also going to ask for a full RPL workup. I'm sure he will accommodate me, everyone in the office feels rotten for me. I am the only patient to have any losses in two years. (I overheard them talking about it in their lab area.)

I had very intense pain after DD was born, I needed antibiotics. I am convinced I had some sort of uterine infection that destroyed my ability to implant a fetus. But I don't know how they would be able to diagnose that. I also had a SCH with my DD so it is possible that I have an undiagnosed clotting disorder and just got very lucky with DD.

mail: I was so glad to read about your BFP! I wanted to second the low dose aspirin and also progesterone cream. I hope more than anything that this is your sticky bean. You have done so much to rule out so many risk factors, I hope it all works.


----------



## moter98

MightyMom said:


> My doctor said that three miscarriages in a row at 8 weeks may indicate a problem. Although, as he keeps pointing out, my DD was born so that narrows the field. But he said he would do some testing on the fetus to see if we can find any answers. I am also going to ask for a full RPL workup. I'm sure he will accommodate me, everyone in the office feels rotten for me. I am the only patient to have any losses in two years. (I overheard them talking about it in their lab area.)
> 
> I had very intense pain after DD was born, I needed antibiotics. I am convinced I had some sort of uterine infection that destroyed my ability to implant a fetus. But I don't know how they would be able to diagnose that. I also had a SCH with my DD so it is possible that I have an undiagnosed clotting disorder and just got very lucky with DD.
> 
> mail: I was so glad to read about your BFP! I wanted to second the low dose aspirin and also progesterone cream. I hope more than anything that this is your sticky bean. You have done so much to rule out so many risk factors, I hope it all works.

Is it possible you had any uterine scarring from the delivery? If there was that much pain maybe whatever caused it left a scar. That could prevent a complete implantation. It can be fixed!


----------



## mailcmm

Moter is right mighty. My dr checked me for that. She said that is quite common. As soon as my first period ended she wanted me in to do an ultrasound. And thanks. I hope this one sticks. Like you my last was my 3rd. Hoping I don't have to go through that again.

Afm... I am really quite calm. Strangely so. Just going thru the days. A tad crampy but nothing abnormal. Very very tired. Right now making cookies for our trip tomorrow and had a great night. Dinner with the neighbors and the avengers movie. It was unfreqking believable. Yes I am a total dork. I like comics and play world of Warcraft lol as well as other video games. And yes I have on occasion been know to play a little d&d. 

Catch y'all tomorrow


----------



## moter98

Glad you are relaxed mail. Just take it day by day. Have fun tomorrow


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter I wil. The way I see it is none of this means anything. First time was a chemical really and the second time was a horrible bloody mess and the third time it was a complete surprise with no signs at all. Not much I can do but live and hope for the best. I am not even tp checking. We shall see how long this lasts. Lol


----------



## moter98

Good for you. :) you are doing everything you can. Nothing else you can do but try to remain stress free.


----------



## Twinkie210

mighty- besides an ultrasound your dr. may be able to do HSG test where they check the structure of the fallopian tubes and uterus by injecting it with dye. I know a couple women who have had this done and it is painful, but it can detect abnormalities.


----------



## colta

Mail - so happy for you! Sending mucho positive vibes for a healthy, sticky bean baby. :hugs: I'm a big geek too! I play video/computer games.... world of warcraft (off and on) and I'm DYING to see the Avengers! I feel like I've been waiting forever to see it. 

Mighty - Big hugs... I think the other girls are right though, if you can get your uterus checked out to see if the pain you felt was something like scarring or whatnot, it could be a relatively easy fix and you could have a bouncing bean baby too!

AFM - Had an weird day yesterday and an awful night. Yesterday I was feeling odd, not really sure how to explain it... I just felt off. We were out with DH's parents and I had a meltdown in the car, I was so mad and frustrated... it didn't matter what DH said... it pissed me off regardless. Once I calmed down I was okay, super tired and cranky... but okay. I was crazy thirsty and normally I enjoy pop or juice a lot, but this time I wanted water and only water. After this, we were standing in a big square watching people and I had a crazy bit of anxiety and then started to cry!! I never cry in public and I had no idea why I was crying to begin with. 
At any rate... that was yesterday. Last night I went to bed early because I was wrecked and woke up at 430 having to go pee (which I haven't had to do yet) and had the worst nausea I've had in a LONG time... it was awful, I was convinced I was going to puke. I stayed up for about an hour until it subsided and then went back to bed... now that I've gotten up for the day, my stomach feels funny and a bit nauseous. 

This is so weird for me... I checked back on my charts. Never have I had nausea... not when I wasn't pregnant and nothing like that when I was. So this is a new sign for me. I can't wait until tomorrow to test and see if it means anything!


----------



## colta

Jeepers... it's quiet on here today. :shipw:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Mail - so happy for you! Sending mucho positive vibes for a healthy, sticky bean baby. :hugs: I'm a big geek too! I play video/computer games.... world of warcraft (off and on) and I'm DYING to see the Avengers! I feel like I've been waiting forever to see it.
> 
> Mighty - Big hugs... I think the other girls are right though, if you can get your uterus checked out to see if the pain you felt was something like scarring or whatnot, it could be a relatively easy fix and you could have a bouncing bean baby too!
> 
> AFM - Had an weird day yesterday and an awful night. Yesterday I was feeling odd, not really sure how to explain it... I just felt off. We were out with DH's parents and I had a meltdown in the car, I was so mad and frustrated... it didn't matter what DH said... it pissed me off regardless. Once I calmed down I was okay, super tired and cranky... but okay. I was crazy thirsty and normally I enjoy pop or juice a lot, but this time I wanted water and only water. After this, we were standing in a big square watching people and I had a crazy bit of anxiety and then started to cry!! I never cry in public and I had no idea why I was crying to begin with.
> At any rate... that was yesterday. Last night I went to bed early because I was wrecked and woke up at 430 having to go pee (which I haven't had to do yet) and had the worst nausea I've had in a LONG time... it was awful, I was convinced I was going to puke. I stayed up for about an hour until it subsided and then went back to bed... now that I've gotten up for the day, my stomach feels funny and a bit nauseous.
> 
> This is so weird for me... I checked back on my charts. Never have I had nausea... not when I wasn't pregnant and nothing like that when I was. So this is a new sign for me. I can't wait until tomorrow to test and see if it means anything!

Oooo....why else would you have those symptoms? How often does anyone just feel random nausea unless they have the flu or are pregnant. I hope this is it for you! Woohoo!


----------



## moter98

I'm 4-6 dpo today and just had to poas. I took the test apart....:blush:.....it dried pink. Reeeeally hoping it's not an evap. My sane mind says its too soon, but my hopeful mind says maybe its the start of a bfp.


----------



## menb

Hey Colta!

Hubby and I are just getting back from a weekend retreat with our youth group! Two preggo counselors, their hubbies and 13 kiddos! Whew! Good times though...only draw back is that three kids vomited between yesterday and today. Some sort of virus. Both of us preggo ladies are hoping we don't get anything. :wacko:

Colta, I'm still hoping those symptoms are for a good reason. We can hope, right!!??

Mail, of course you know we all know exactly what you're going thru. Hang in there and keep up the relaxin!

Moter, only a couple more days! Hang in there!! 

I'm off for a nap and then off to Home Depot a little later on...I hope we wake up from this power nap we are about to take. :/ 

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## menb

We posted at the same time, Moter!!

Fingers crossed... Hope tomorrow brings a darker line!!!:hugs:


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Hey Colta!
> 
> Hubby and I are just getting back from a weekend retreat with our youth group! Two preggo counselors, their hubbies and 13 kiddos! Whew! Good times though...only draw back is that three kids vomited between yesterday and today. Some sort of virus. Both of us preggo ladies are hoping we don't get anything. :wacko:
> 
> Colta, I'm still hoping those symptoms are for a good reason. We can hope, right!!??
> 
> Mail, of course you know we all know exactly what you're going thru. Hang in there and keep up the relaxin!
> 
> Moter, only a couple more days! Hang in there!!
> 
> I'm off for a nap and then off to Home Depot a little later on...I hope we wake up from this power nap we are about to take. :/
> 
> Happy Sunday all!

get lots of vitamin c. hope you don't get sick!


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> We posted at the same time, Moter!!
> 
> Fingers crossed... Hope tomorrow brings a darker line!!!:hugs:

haha! too funny. thanks, me too.


----------



## BERDC99

Good Sunday Girls! How everyone has had a wonderful weekend. I am not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow, but that means I am one week closer to meeting Olivia. Oh Yeah I am down to double digits now till my due date......98 days!


----------



## moter98

ow wow, less than 100 days till Olivia's arrival! it's happened so fast. 

was at a wedding yesterday and my cousin brought her baby along. oh my goodness is she adorable. she had THE cutest headband on with one of those big flowers on it. did you get one for Olivia? that would make a great newborn picture.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> ow wow, less than 100 days till Olivia's arrival! it's happened so fast.
> 
> was at a wedding yesterday and my cousin brought her baby along. oh my goodness is she adorable. she had THE cutest headband on with one of those big flowers on it. did you get one for Olivia? that would make a great newborn picture.

I have tons of them for her. I even have some of the beanie hats with the flowers on them. I cant not wait till she is here so I can dress her up and take pictures to show you girls.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> ow wow, less than 100 days till Olivia's arrival! it's happened so fast.
> 
> was at a wedding yesterday and my cousin brought her baby along. oh my goodness is she adorable. she had THE cutest headband on with one of those big flowers on it. did you get one for Olivia? that would make a great newborn picture.
> 
> I have tons of them for her. I even have some of the beanie hats with the flowers on them. I cant not wait till she is here so I can dress her up and take pictures to show you girls.Click to expand...

i can't wait to see them! if i ever have a girl i will probably put them on her everyday, lol! i just think they are so darn cute. it makes me want to squeeze every baby i see with one of them on.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all! Back from wild adventures. Had a blast. Went on some rides. Unfortunately the water park got closed as we entered due to a storm that was coming in. Can't say I was too upset as I was super tired. In bed now but need to move to the couch for game of thrones. God I love that show. Only ten more minutes.

Moter and colta... Fxd for your bfps.

Berdc... Can't wait to see perfect little sweet Olivia

Menb.... Hope you don't get sick.

Tv... .???? Where are you???

Mighty... Hope you are hanging in there.

Twinkie... How goes it with you ?


----------



## colta

Motor - Fingers crossed for a darker line... I hope this is your sticky bean too. 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes... Somehow I don't think I'm going to be as fortunate as Mail and Motor, I rarely have that good of luck. :cry:

Ah well... me and DH are in this for the long haul, so we'll get there eventually. I dunno... I have all these symptoms, but I've been wrong before and I just don't know, I find it hard to have faith when I'm never that lucky. 

Just a bit down I suppose, ah well... what else is new? :shrug:


----------



## moter98

I think it's an evap. Ah, well.

Colta, you are going to get your bfp. Keep trying an hoping!


----------



## MightyMom

We must have some lucky amongst the lot of us. We just need to concentrate it somehow and point it at someone. This month I'll point all my luck at you Colta. Can't be very much, but can't hurt right?

mail: Hanging in there. Nervous about tomorrow. I go in for bloods to confirm my hcg is bottoming out. Tuesday is my scan when they will confirm and schedule the D&C. Of course DH cannot be there. I keep wishing for a miracle, but I can feel already that the baby is gone.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... I hope you get good news instead of bad. Fxd for you. 

Colta... I hope you get a bfp. Testing this am?

Moter... I really hope that line is the start of something. 

Afm... Super nauseous this am, have to work which is going to suck. I don't want go.


----------



## colta

I tested this morning and got a BFN. Somehow I'm not surprised... usually when things seem like they're really good for me, they're usually TOO good and my luck fizzles out. 

I'm kind of down, but more resigned than anything.... onto cycle two I suppose. :cry:


----------



## colta

MightyMom said:


> We must have some lucky amongst the lot of us. We just need to concentrate it somehow and point it at someone. This month I'll point all my luck at you Colta. Can't be very much, but can't hurt right?
> 
> mail: Hanging in there. Nervous about tomorrow. I go in for bloods to confirm my hcg is bottoming out. Tuesday is my scan when they will confirm and schedule the D&C. Of course DH cannot be there. I keep wishing for a miracle, but I can feel already that the baby is gone.

Thank you for throwing luck my way... not sure it's going to help my unlucky self, but the thought is appreciated. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- glad you had fun this weekend!

Colta- Don't give up on this cycle yet!

Mighty- I hope your appt goes as best as it can, lots of T&P your way!

Moter- Did you test this morning??? 

Berdc-Not long now until you get to meet your little girl!

I had a busy weekend. I took DS to his swimming class where he passed on his first try. He only has two more levels before he would have to move on to training for swim team, I am pretty sure he will quit before then. He doesn't like swimming all that much and goes because I want him to (it is good exercise). But he is actually not too bad at it, I just wish he would take it more seriously! Then DS walked in a parade with his baseball team and it was HOT! Luckily DH walked with him so I got to sit in the shade and watch, but still made me dread summer! Yesterday I went to a baby fair. I got some good info and free samples of formula and I won a door prize, which was a $25 gift card to Babies R Us, so all in all a good day!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and 9 more days until my ultrasound!!!


----------



## moter98

Sorry colta. Doesn't mean you are out yet!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie, I'm gonna wait a couple days to test. I am still super early days.

Yay for ultrasound I'm 9 days! Wanna see pics


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie, I'm gonna wait a couple days to test. I am still super early days.
> 
> Yay for ultrasound I'm 9 days! Wanna see pics

Oh good self control LOL. I made myself wait until 9/10dpo and was glad I did because I was always driving myself crazy testing!


----------



## mailcmm

Are you glad to not have to test anymore Twinkie? Lol I took what I am going to say is my last one this am. Took one Saturday and the line was still light but very easy to see. Today it was as dark as the control line so I am thinking I don't need to waste any more. I am also hoping that that dark line rules out a chemical. With my chemical last year the line never got darker. Hoping that theory holds true. Lol feel icky today. Very tired and nauseous. Have to take dh to the dentist and then I am going to spend the day on the couch.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... It is early so really hoping you see a line when you do.

Colta.... It ain't over till the witch shows.


----------



## CeeCeeW11

mailcmm said:


> Any other ladies TTC and at the beginning of their cycle? This is my first cycle TTC after loss in September and I would love some TTC buddies.
> 
> I have 2 children 8 and 9 from a previous marriage but this would be my first with DH. We were so excited when we learned we were pregnant only to be devastated by our loss. Now that we can try again I am going thru a range of emotions from excited to petrified.
> 
> Never dreamed in a million years I'd be happy to get my period. lol That's been a new one.
> 
> *OUR "WHAT WE DID TO BFP" COUNT*
> 
> He's a list of ladies and what they did each cycle TTC. For records sake I will post this as Month 1 and next to the names let you know what cycle they are on. Thanks
> *mailcmm*:
> :bfp:*BERDC99*: 1 cycle ttc since loss in sept.
> :bfp:*Twinkie210*: 5th Cycle TTCAL 11 cycle ttc total, (MC @ 7 weeks in August): Prenatal, DHA supplement, Soy Cycles days 3-7 (or 4-8 I haven't decided yet), Prometrium during
> *Television*:4th cycle TTCAL
> *Colta*: 3rd cycle TTCAL(ectopic end of August, treated with mtx): charting, OPK's, and taking a prenatal with 1mg of folic acid
> *Moter98*: 8th cycle TTCAL: OPK's, temping,pretnatals, preseed, mucinex
> :bfp:*Menb*: 1st cycle TTCAL: Sporadically temping and OPKing. Taking pre-natals. We are planning to try and catch egg by DTD 2 days before O, on day of O and then again 2 days after O.

Good Luck sweetie! I'm on cd13 still waiting for my positive opk! Last cycle I got mine on cd 15 so I;m assuming I ovulated on cd16 or 17! I took my clomid days 3-7 and mucinex days 9-16 of my cycle and BA and progesterone supplements days cd17through the start of my next cycle no luck but hopefully this time will work! We also use Pre-seed! hope this is our lucky month then my due date will be around 1/31/13 and your will be around 2/11/13 and the # 11 is my lucky number so I'm thinking positive for us! your fertile days should be 5/21/12-5/26/12 if today is the start of your cycle and you average a 28 day cycle!!!! Good Luck and keep me posted!!!!;)


----------



## mailcmm

That was posted last year. We have been at this thread awhile but you are welcome to join us. I got pregnant right after that cycle but lost the baby at 7 weeks. Just found out that I am pregnant on Friday. It sound like you have done all you can so hopefully you will catch that egg.


----------



## moter98

Mail- I don't think it could be a chemical. Mine a couple weeks ago my mine never got close to as dark as control. Hang in there.

I think it was an evap. A nasty pink evap. It really was too early to test anyway. I'll test before dr appt wed just in case I would see a line. Would be fun to go in there and tell de I think I'm pregnant


----------



## mailcmm

That would be awesome. Were you using frer? I swear by those. Have never had an evap. If it was pink I was pregnant. I know they are pricy but I allow myself 6 Ans try to test eod which is usually just enough. Unless I get a bfp and test like a mad woman. LOL best test on the market.


----------



## mailcmm

Christ here come the tears. LOL watching waterhorse in the dentist lobby. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- I am in a weird way actually kind of sad not to be testing anymore LOL. It was such a rush, just sucks it usually ended in disappointment for me. I am definately a testing junkie...

I am determined to have 3 children total (if I can convince DH) so in a couple years I plan on resuming my insane testing LOL.

I am starving today!!! I can't wait until lunch LOL.


----------



## mailcmm

Mmm lunch sounds perfect. I am starving too. Can't wait to get home. I have homemade hummus. Hopefully next time you wont go thru what You went thru this time.


----------



## moter98

Yes but I broke it apart and it was only after it dried. Clearly pink though


----------



## mailcmm

Take another tomorrow I've done the same thing. Oh I am excited for you


----------



## moter98

I'm gonna wait till wednesday. It only appeared after it dried so it's most likely an evap. Plus I am only 5-6 dpo, lol! AND we only bd 4 days before ov so my chances are low. there is still that tiny spark of hope in my though. Been getting a bit of ewcm everyday since ov. Hoping it's a good sign


----------



## mailcmm

Well I am still hoping for you. Lol From what I understand frer won't dry pink. I took 3 tests between Thursday and Friday. Thursday am it was a bfn. Stark white. I also opened that test after 5 min and it dried white. Then fri am I opened the test because I thought it was an bfp but couldn't tell and it dried pink. Then I left got another test took it and could clearly see it in the window. so I am hoping. I was maybe 7-8 dpo based on my cycle. I didn't chart or use opks.


----------



## mailcmm

I will have to bust out the big computer and show you the pics


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Well I am still hoping for you. Lol From what I understand frer won't dry pink. I took 3 tests between Thursday and Friday. Thursday am it was a bfn. Stark white. I also opened that test after 5 min and it dried white. Then fri am I opened the test because I thought it was an bfp but couldn't tell and it dried pink. Then I left got another test took it and could clearly see it in the window. so I am hoping. I was maybe 7-8 dpo based on my cycle. I didn't chart or use opks.

That gives me hope. It's clearly pink. How great would that be to only have to wait two weeks for my next bfp instead of nine months! I will have to post the pics of it when I get home tonight


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I will have to bust out the big computer and show you the pics

Yes, please!


----------



## moter98

I have posted the pics in the pregnancy test gallery of you wanna see them sooner. :)


----------



## mailcmm

I looked but didn't see it. Will look again


----------



## moter98

I posted it last night so it might not be on the first page anymore


----------



## mailcmm

I found it. I bet that is a bfp. You haven't tested since yesterday? Mine weren't that dark. An evap is a clear grayish line from what I understand. You know.... It kind makes me think maybe your problem ttc isnt medical and maybe technical. Do you and dh dtd eod starting the day after cycle or do you wait until closer to your fertile window. See I am thinking what if your o is off? Maybe you are ovulating before symptoms so you are missing your egg by bd too late? Maybe you are more the 8-9dpo? Just a thought.


----------



## moter98

No, we bd like mad every cycle as soon as af stops. This cycle I wanted to try eod and we were doing that until i found I had parasites then we stopped cause I thought I would need antibiotics. I know we are hitting our fertile window, except for this cycle, only 1 fertile day we hit. I was wanting to try oed just in case it's a sperm issue and I made dh stop drinking this time. He drinks beer often, not a lot but he will have 1-3 beers almost everyday so I thought maybe that could contribute to an unhealthy pregnancy. These are all just theories and hopin to know more soon at dr appt


----------



## Twinkie210

I went and looked at the pic too and it doesn't look like an evap to me either. Maybe your Dr. will do a quant for you on Wed? 

I think you need to take another test!!!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I found it. I bet that is a bfp. You haven't tested since yesterday? Mine weren't that dark. An evap is a clear grayish line from what I understand. You know.... It kind makes me think maybe your problem ttc isnt medical and maybe technical. Do you and dh dtd eod starting the day after cycle or do you wait until closer to your fertile window. See I am thinking what if your o is off? Maybe you are ovulating before symptoms so you are missing your egg by bd too late? Maybe you are more the 8-9dpo? Just a thought.

I haven't tested cause according to my chart I am only 5dpo, 7 days at absolute most. Trying to hold out till wed. Any bets on if I make it, lol!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I went and looked at the pic too and it doesn't look like an evap to me either. Maybe your Dr. will do a quant for you on Wed?
> 
> I think you need to take another test!!!

I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much. I still remember that pink evap I got on a wondfo. Was so sure it was a bfp. So I know they can happen and I googled it too. It looks like a lot of these type of evaps are showing up on frer and it goes either way. Some are pregnant some aren't


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I went and looked at the pic too and it doesn't look like an evap to me either. Maybe your Dr. will do a quant for you on Wed?
> 
> I think you need to take another test!!!
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much. I still remember that pink evap I got on a wondfo. Was so sure it was a bfp. So I know they can happen and I googled it too. It looks like a lot of these type of evaps are showing up on frer and it goes either way. Some are pregnant some aren'tClick to expand...

Waiting until Wed is a good plan, so ignore us test pushers. Even if the test is negative on Wed maybe your Dr. can do a blood test. Maybe your test before wasn't an evap, but another chemical?


----------



## moter98

No it was for sure an evap. It was pencil thin and off center and the only test I got any sort of line with that cycle. 
Yeah I will wait till wed. Either way, wed will be a good day, cause I will finally get started with some tests.


----------



## mailcmm

Well either way girl we are with You. And if nothing else you have that Dr apt set


----------



## moter98

That's exactly what I'm focusing on right now. Really hoping something minor shows up in bloodwork.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so too for your sake. I am so disappointed that we found nothing.


----------



## moter98

If they find nothing I am gonna be pretty upset


----------



## MightyMom

This is a kind of weird question, but everyone knows you are not supposed to take NSAIDs when you are pregnant right? But don't NSAIDs thin your blood?

Just thinking about what I did differently with DD's pregnancy and I remembered that I was on Mobic and wasn't told to stop taking it until 10 weeks. I wondered if maybe that would have acted like aspirin does and if I do have a clotting problem if that was why DD was ok.


----------



## mailcmm

well fxd for you. but you have them checking fertility too dont you? so maybe there will be something and remember it could also be hubby. mine still needs to be tested. they dont test at our hospital anymore so we need to go to florida. havent had the time. hoping that we wont need to either.


----------



## mailcmm

could be mighty. i am taking aspirin. dont have a clotting problem though. i was tested. but hey it cant hurt from what i hear. couldnt hurt to ask you dr.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> well fxd for you. but you have them checking fertility too dont you? so maybe there will be something and remember it could also be hubby. mine still needs to be tested. they dont test at our hospital anymore so we need to go to florida. havent had the time. hoping that we wont need to either.

I don't know what they will all check. Im sure they will get my history and decide from there where tests to start with. Then it's just a matter deduction.


----------



## mailcmm

so i have been looking into the aspirin. Kinda worried as i havent asked the dr about it. just read some posts that if you dont have a clotting disorder it can do more harm then good.


----------



## moter98

The low dose aspirin? I read it can't do any harm. If you are taking regular aspirin than yes, that is not advised during pregnancy. I wouldn't worry about if dr said to do it


----------



## mailcmm

i got the 81 mg. take one in the am with prenatal vitamin


----------



## mailcmm

here are my tests from friday and the second one is from today. the first pic the one on top was bfn and the other two were my bfps.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 8









2012-05-07 10.38.57.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Twinkie210

Looking good!


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I think so. But mainly I wanted Moter to see her line was way better then my first 3 all which I opened and read after the time limit. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> i got the 81 mg. take one in the am with prenatal vitamin

Yep that's the low dose. Studies have shown that dosage is safe during pregnancy


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> here are my tests from friday and the second one is from today. the first pic the one on top was bfn and the other two were my bfps.

Oh how I hope mine turns into that dark one!


----------



## colta

MightyMom said:


> This is a kind of weird question, but everyone knows you are not supposed to take NSAIDs when you are pregnant right? But don't NSAIDs thin your blood?
> 
> Just thinking about what I did differently with DD's pregnancy and I remembered that I was on Mobic and wasn't told to stop taking it until 10 weeks. I wondered if maybe that would have acted like aspirin does and if I do have a clotting problem if that was why DD was ok.

NSAIDS have a very minimal blood thinning effect. Their primary purpose is to inhibit the production of prostaglandins, which is what creates inflammation in response to stressors or injuries. 
They can also be very hard on your stomach and liver in the long term... and they also have no affect when it comes to clotting. Basically, for what you want to use them for... they're useless, and would probably cause more stress then not. 

Aspirin is an NSAID, but it's purposes are more geared towards blood thinning and clot busting. Different NSAIDS work in different ways, but for the most part, if you want something for blood thinning/clotting purposes... Aspirin in your safest bet. A low dose (around 81mg for example) is very commonly recommended for pregnant and non pregnant people for the simple fact that it helps prevents clotting and blood issues.

Anyway, if you guys have any questions about that stuff, let me know... I've got to use this almost-finished-nursing degree for something. :winkwink:


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> here are my tests from friday and the second one is from today. the first pic the one on top was bfn and the other two were my bfps.
> 
> Oh how I hope mine turns into that dark one!Click to expand...

I just hope I get one... oi vey. :dohh:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> here are my tests from friday and the second one is from today. the first pic the one on top was bfn and the other two were my bfps.
> 
> Oh how I hope mine turns into that dark one!Click to expand...
> 
> I just hope I get one... oi vey. :dohh:Click to expand...

I am so impatient now. I have had enough of ttc and opk's and temping and tww's. When will this end, I could just scream!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I forgot you were an almost nurse. Lol so I shouldn't worry? I don't think my dr would say take it as she's very into having proof. I had to pull teeth to get the progesterone. But if it can't hurt and might help I am willing to try. So basically that's where I am. If it can't hurt I will continue taking it.

I hope you both get bfps. I need bump buddies. We would all have January babies.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Colta... I forgot you were an almost nurse. Lol so I shouldn't worry? I don't think my dr would say take it as she's very into having proof. I had to pull teeth to get the progesterone. But if it can't hurt and might help I am willing to try. So basically that's where I am. If it can't hurt I will continue taking it.
> 
> I hope you both get bfps. I need bump buddies. We would all have January babies.

Haha! Sometimes I forget too!
There are people who will give you arguments either way... but I wouldn't worry. If your doctor gave you the okay then you should be fine... I've heard a lot of success stories with using aspirin. I plan on taking some myself whenever I get a bfp just to be on the safe side. 
I hope we get our BFP's soon too... I would LOVE to have a January baby.


----------



## moter98

Me too! I want a jan baby


----------



## mailcmm

So do I. Hoping I make it til then.


----------



## BERDC99

Being the mother of a teenager is soooooo hard. Enjoy them while they are small.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So do I. Hoping I make it til then.

everything crossed that you do.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Being the mother of a teenager is soooooo hard. Enjoy them while they are small.

that's what my dad keeps telling me. i was a bit of a handful at that age. :blush: i can't imagine it being harder than now. aden whines so much, i just can't wait for him to grow just a bit older and get over this stage. sometimes it just drives me up a wall. (but i wouldn't trade it for anything of course)


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Being the mother of a teenager is soooooo hard. Enjoy them while they are small.
> 
> that's what my dad keeps telling me. i was a bit of a handful at that age. :blush: i can't imagine it being harder than now. aden whines so much, i just can't wait for him to grow just a bit older and get over this stage. sometimes it just drives me up a wall. (but i wouldn't trade it for anything of course)Click to expand...

I would take the whining any day over what my son is doing now. He always wants to be on the go and always has such an attitude towards me. I was the same way at his age. I guess karma is a bitch!!!


----------



## mailcmm

I have an Ayden. Lol he didn't whine though. Now my daughter.... If her behavior today is any indication of how she will act later I am going to turn her room into a cage. Lol my son is a gem. Sound asleep every night by 9pm. My only complaint is he lives on another plane of reality. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

It is berdc. I am terrified of what I have to look forward to. I was more then a handful. Drinking, smoking (cigarettes... I never did drugs not even pot.) tattoos, fake id, speeding cutting school. That all being said I got good grades and was always safe. Most of my friends were only allowed to do crazy stuff with me. Wierd that I was a responsible screw up. Probably because I never lied about it. I remember the look on my bfs moms face when I replied to what we were doing with I got your daughter a fake id and we're going to south beach. She didn't even blink smiled and told us to have fun. I know she didn't believe me but if we got busted couldn't say shit about it. Lol she had her chance to veto that outing. I am in super big trouble. Oh then there was the potato stamp. My 21 year old friend would get stamped at a club and then I created a stamp out of a potato and charged $3 a stamp at the dorms. I was an entrepreneur too lol


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Being the mother of a teenager is soooooo hard. Enjoy them while they are small.
> 
> that's what my dad keeps telling me. i was a bit of a handful at that age. :blush: i can't imagine it being harder than now. aden whines so much, i just can't wait for him to grow just a bit older and get over this stage. sometimes it just drives me up a wall. (but i wouldn't trade it for anything of course)Click to expand...
> 
> I would take the whining any day over what my son is doing now. He always wants to be on the go and always has such an attitude towards me. I was the same way at his age. I guess karma is a bitch!!!Click to expand...

haha! i said that when aden was born. he was colicky and cried so much i thought for sure that was payback. i don't even want to think about what he's gonna do when he's a teenager, ah!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I have an Ayden. Lol he didn't whine though. Now my daughter.... If her behavior today is any indication of how she will act later I am going to turn her room into a cage. Lol my son is a gem. Sound asleep every night by 9pm. My only complaint is he lives on another plane of reality. Lol

i wonder what it would be like to have a quiet child. ha! don't think i'm gonna find out anytime soon! he does sleep really well once he does fall asleep though. and he always goes to bed without much of a fuss. just plays with his pal scout before falling asleep.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> It is berdc. I am terrified of what I have to look forward to. I was more then a handful. Drinking, smoking (cigarettes... I never did drugs not even pot.) tattoos, fake id, speeding cutting school. That all being said I got good grades and was always safe. Most of my friends were only allowed to do crazy stuff with me. Wierd that I was a responsible screw up. Probably because I never lied about it. I remember the look on my bfs moms face when I replied to what we were doing with I got your daughter a fake id and we're going to south beach. She didn't even blink smiled and told us to have fun. I know she didn't believe me but if we got busted couldn't say shit about it. Lol she had her chance to veto that outing. I am in super big trouble. Oh then there was the potato stamp. My 21 year old friend would get stamped at a club and then I created a stamp out of a potato and charged $3 a stamp at the dorms. I was an entrepreneur too lol

:rofl:
love it!


----------



## mailcmm

Yup I was a hellion.i always had a plan. And an excuse. Everybody thought I would be a lawyer. But I didn't want to become a shady person. Would have been too easy. I am actually a pretty decent person and try to always do the right thing.


----------



## moter98

See, your kids will be just fine. They might raise a little hell, but just a little. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Oh no it will be a lot. I am sure it will be ridiculous for at least 8 years. Lol 

I am super tired. I can't seem to keep my eyes open. Might be bed thirty. Lol


----------



## moter98

Haha! Get some rest mail. You're cooking another little hellion in there. :p


----------



## BERDC99

For the most part my son is a very good kid, but the back talking is just about to do me in. I have not been up this late in months and it is because I am so mad right now that I cant see straight. In the morning I belive I will be telling him that his track season is over and he will not be playing football unloess some things change. I also am considering making him stand in the corner for twenty or thirty minutes. If he wants to act like a child I figure I mine as well punish him like a child.


----------



## mailcmm

It so hard berdc I know. I have to hit mine where it hurts too sometimes. Many a time we skip riding and gym because they were in trouble. My son always responds to losing video game time. Maybe even though he's a teenager a little part of him is a little jealous that mom is having a new baby? He's been an only child for a very very long time. He may not even realize it. Good luck with it.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> For the most part my son is a very good kid, but the back talking is just about to do me in. I have not been up this late in months and it is because I am so mad right now that I cant see straight. In the morning I belive I will be telling him that his track season is over and he will not be playing football unloess some things change. I also am considering making him stand in the corner for twenty or thirty minutes. If he wants to act like a child I figure I mine as well punish him like a child.

I'm sure the threat of banning from sports will work. I think it's a teenager thing too. My nephew was like that for awhile. He finally got better and now he is fun to be around


----------



## moter98

So I caved of course and took a frer this morning. BFN. Guess the test the other day was an evap. :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

Boo, but Dr. appt tomorrow right????


----------



## moter98

Yes! I'm nervous and excited to get the process started. This Dr got my brother 3 babies. I'm gonna have to tell him I just want one, ha!


----------



## CeeCeeW11

I wish you the best of Luck!;)


----------



## moter98

Thanks :)


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Yes! I'm nervous and excited to get the process started. This Dr got my brother 3 babies. I'm gonna have to tell him I just want one, ha!

Can I borrow your doctor? I wouldn't mind three babies! :winkwink: :haha: Sorry about the BFN today... stupid evap lines, they suck. 

Good morning ladies!! How's everyone feeling?
I am so blegh... I'm so tired and my legs are so sore, although I'm not sure why. :shrug: 
I'm going to be waiting until Thursday to test... so we'll see how that goes. For all I know, AF may show up before then. But yeah... t-minus two days until POAS!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm nervous and excited to get the process started. This Dr got my brother 3 babies. I'm gonna have to tell him I just want one, ha!
> 
> Can I borrow your doctor? I wouldn't mind three babies! :winkwink: :haha: Sorry about the BFN today... stupid evap lines, they suck.
> 
> Good morning ladies!! How's everyone feeling?
> I am so blegh... I'm so tired and my legs are so sore, although I'm not sure why. :shrug:
> I'm going to be waiting until Thursday to test... so we'll see how that goes. For all I know, AF may show up before then. But yeah... t-minus two days until POAS!Click to expand...

Haha! He taking new patients.....I know it's not the same type of hardship, but they will have their own struggle to go through. She has to quit her job to take care of 4 kids so their income will be cut in half plus they will need health insurance for 3 more children, diapers clothes cribs 3 of everything. Not I mention triplets are lucky to make it to 33 weeks and have a higher death rate or health problems. It's exciting and scary all at the same time. I don't think I could handle the stress. One at a time for me please!

Oh I hope you get your bfp colta. You deserve it after all this time waiting and trying


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm nervous and excited to get the process started. This Dr got my brother 3 babies. I'm gonna have to tell him I just want one, ha!
> 
> Can I borrow your doctor? I wouldn't mind three babies! :winkwink: :haha: Sorry about the BFN today... stupid evap lines, they suck.
> 
> Good morning ladies!! How's everyone feeling?
> I am so blegh... I'm so tired and my legs are so sore, although I'm not sure why. :shrug:
> I'm going to be waiting until Thursday to test... so we'll see how that goes. For all I know, AF may show up before then. But yeah... t-minus two days until POAS!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! He taking new patients.....I know it's not the same type of hardship, but they will have their own struggle to go through. She has to quit her job to take care of 4 kids so their income will be cut in half plus they will need health insurance for 3 more children, diapers clothes cribs 3 of everything. Not I mention triplets are lucky to make it to 33 weeks and have a higher death rate or health problems. It's exciting and scary all at the same time. I don't think I could handle the stress. One at a time for me please!
> 
> Oh I hope you get your bfp colta. You deserve it after all this time waiting and tryingClick to expand...

I hear you on that one. As fun as it is to joke around and whatnot, I've got all digits crossed for them... multiples is never easy and there is so much to consider. I didn't even think of the health/money implications. Unfortunately, it's easy for me to forget that you ladies in the US have to deal with insurance and all that... I don't know what I'd do if I were in your brothers position. :nope:

At any rate, I hope you get answers and a subsequent BFP too... We all deserve it.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, the insurance is a huge expense for us. The upside to that though is we can get infertility testing relatively easily and they will do any procedures we want as long as we have the cash, ha!

Let's all make a pact that we get our bfp's this cycle. :)


----------



## colta

Agreed! :happydance:

Baby dust for all! :dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

Lots of sticky baby dust to you all!

We are lucky that I have insurance through my work, so this baby should only end up costing me $1,000 out of pocket, unless we end up with some major crisis *knock on wood*

I wish we got the leave that you guys in Canada get! We are only guaranteed 12 weeks with no pay! Luckily I get 6 weeks at 60% for disability and I will take 2 weeks vacation, but after 8 weeks I will be back to work :(


----------



## moter98

If I actually get pregnant it could cost me as much as $18000 to have a baby. We have a $9000 deductible. That's on top of whatever these infertility testing/treatments are gonna be. Really hoping its something simple cause im not sure how much money dh is gonna want to shell out for this. He doesn't even want to do the SA. He is too embarrassed


----------



## colta

I do feel very fortunate to not have to worry about the hospital costs of having a baby or if something crisis-like were to happen. I applaud you ladies that do though... I personally think it takes a lot of courage to take that kind of a 'risk' (not saying in having a baby, but the extremely unlikely chance of something going wrong). Also... in pushing to have the fertility testing done. I know myself, most of it would be covered for me, which is incredibly fortunate... because there is no way I could afford that kind of a bill right now. 
That being said... I do find it a bit annoying that even if I had the money, there is still a waiting time... and list... etc. Ah well though.

As far as time off goes... it depends on where you work. Most places give you at least 6 months, but some places don't. We have employment insurance... so if you do work and then go on maternity leave and your company will only pay you for so long, you can apply for employment insurance and they will cover you for so long (depending on your financial status, how long you've worked, etc).


----------



## moter98

I need to move to Canada, lol!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> I need to move to Canada, lol!

LMAO! :haha: Welcome to Canada... home of Snow! :cold:


----------



## moter98

Haha! I'm in central MN so it wouldn't be much of a difference.


----------



## colta

Nope, I suppose not... Ah well, we can be snow buddies! :thumbup:

Is it getting warm for you there?... for anyone on here?

It was 62.6 F here yesterday, it was awesome! Had a great time barbecuing and then I had a bonfire with DH, my brother and his girlfriend. It's a bit cooler today, it's about 53.6 F.


----------



## Twinkie210

It is pretty warm here. Over the weekend we hit 90 degrees! But today it will be around 70. I like 70 better than 90, LOL.

I bet it is super warm in GA where mail lives!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Nope, I suppose not... Ah well, we can be snow buddies! :thumbup:
> 
> Is it getting warm for you there?... for anyone on here?
> 
> It was 62.6 F here yesterday, it was awesome! Had a great time barbecuing and then I had a bonfire with DH, my brother and his girlfriend. It's a bit cooler today, it's about 53.6 F.

It's been a mild winter for us and spring has been warmer too. Though this week is pretty normal. We have 50's weather


----------



## colta

And because why not... image spam!! :haha::happydance:

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/577568_10151563419470296_763310295_23775468_317131853_n.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/522767_10151560302535296_763310295_23765117_1405097449_n.jpg[/IMG]

*This is a fountain uptown in the city I live in... it's indoors in a massive market. Me and DH get lunch there every Saturday.*
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/550081_10151551126820296_763310295_23722782_519149587_n.jpg

[IMG]https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/545897_10151437289570296_763310295_23334897_2084628052_n.jpg[/IMG]

*DH being an art nerd...*
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/529815_10151551409610296_763310295_23723828_744876005_n.jpg

*And because I can... DH and myself...] I figure I've talked to you all for quite a while... you know all my ttc'ing stuff, might as well put a face to all that tmi. *
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/Colta/Facebook/Profile%20Pictures/168780_10150395363295296_763310295_16937205_182757_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MightyMom

Love the pics!! Why is the fountain green?


----------



## colta

They did it in celebration of spring. There were a bunch of umbrella's above that hanging from a mobile and flowers around the fountain. There was another mobile with a bunch of balloons and a carved wooden girl holding onto them. They go all out. 

Last week the library there had a massive book sale and the clothing stores in the square set up a big fashion show. Next week the museum is doing something.... it's always busy and it's really nice.


----------



## moter98

Aww, your doggy is adorable and you are lovely!


----------



## Twinkie210

Cute pics! Not sure that you all want to see my pics LOL!


Here is me and DH on our Wedding day...


Here is DS, with my three nieces...


Here is our crazy dog, Gypsy...


----------



## moter98

Awwww.....so cute! I would post some pics but I'm not at home!


----------



## mailcmm

Love the pics guys. Very cool! 

I am just getting home from chaperoning a field trip to wakulla springs. It was awesome. Tired though. Still have bunches to do before bed though.


----------



## mailcmm

Finally got horizontal. Super tired. Hoping to be out in about 20 min. 

Moter... Lots of mojo your way for tomorrow. Hope it all goes well and that they give you some answers. 

Colta... Hope you catch that egg 

Everyone else.... Hope you had great days.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty how goes it with you? Did they do the hcg test today? Or is that another day. Too many appointments for everyone to keep them straight. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## moter98

Less than 24 hours to appt time. I'm so nervous it's borderline rediculous


----------



## MightyMom

Had my scan today. Measuring 6+5 no HB. Finally over. Getting the D&C tomorrow, had to push my doctor to do it. He wanted to wait another week. But my hcg has gone from 15000 to 11000 so he finally agreed. I asked him about all the tests and he said we wouldn't be doing any of it. He did say that he might refer me to "the fertility people" to see what is going on. I hope that he does so that I can have some expert attention and figure out what the hell is going on.
My sonographer got done with the scan and stood over me giving me a stern look and said she didn't want to see me for at least another three cycles because I am m/cing because I didn't give my hormones enough time to build up. Most of the time she is so professional, but I have seen her almost every week for so many months she has gone into "mother mode." I get that she doesn't want me to get hurt again, but...I really did not need to hear that. I didn't even bother to tell her we WON'T be trying again.


----------



## moter98

Praying for you mighty. Hope all goes well today. As well as it can in this kind of situation. 
I'm wondering why the dr isn't testing you for anything. That seems highly unusual to me. Are there any other ob's you could see to get a referral to a FS? I've had two losses and no problem getting an appt with a FS-he also happens to be my regular OB.(he specializes in infertility)


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty.... I am so sorry. I don't think you should abandon all hope. Go see the specialist. It may be something easily fixed. Hope the d&c oes well.


----------



## mailcmm

Gosh I think I am more tired today then yesterday. Lol and I was asleep by 9. Af would be due on Friday. Hitting my first milestone. Hope she doesn't show.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mighty- Did the Dr. tell you to wait 3 cycles? Because mine said that I only had to wait one. The Sonographer has no business giving you opinions on when you should start TTC, that is between you and your Dr. Her comment makes me mad!

I really hope that you can get some testing done and possible conceive and rainbow in the future. I don't want to give up hope for you, although I know that you feel like it is hopeless right now. Good luck with your D&C and take some time to grieve. Praying for you!


----------



## mailcmm

There are so many different opinions as to when one should ttcal. My first dr said 3 months and my new one said 2 cycles. One after mc and one to make sure. The research I did says that there is no reason to believe that concieving right after mc gives you any greater chance of mc. Everyone has a different opinion and that being said sonographers should keep theirs to themselves as they are not drs. You didn't do anything wrong mighty. Having multiple mc is not the norm. Statistically your chances of a 2nd mc are lower then the normal mc rate. Something else is wrong when multiple mc are happening.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Gosh I think I am more tired today then yesterday. Lol and I was asleep by 9. Af would be due on Friday. Hitting my first milestone. Hope she doesn't show.

haha! isn't that how it goes? i would say drink some coffee, but you probably don't want the caffeine. bee pollen is known to give you energy and its safe during pregnancy. :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Mighty- Did the Dr. tell you to wait 3 cycles? Because mine said that I only had to wait one. The Sonographer has no business giving you opinions on when you should start TTC, that is between you and your Dr. Her comment makes me mad!
> 
> I really hope that you can get some testing done and possible conceive and rainbow in the future. I don't want to give up hope for you, although I know that you feel like it is hopeless right now. Good luck with your D&C and take some time to grieve. Praying for you!

just curious if you were temping before you got your bfp? i can't remember. i'm wondering if i may have low progesterone too since my temps in my luteal phase seem to dip low some days and i never get a really big rise.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> There are so many different opinions as to when one should ttcal. My first dr said 3 months and my new one said 2 cycles. One after mc and one to make sure. The research I did says that there is no reason to believe that concieving right after mc gives you any greater chance of mc. Everyone has a different opinion and that being said sonographers should keep theirs to themselves as they are not drs. You didn't do anything wrong mighty. Having multiple mc is not the norm. Statistically your chances of a 2nd mc are lower then the normal mc rate. Something else is wrong when multiple mc are happening.

i totally agree. i do believe that if your body wasn't ready for pregnancy, you wouldn't get pregnant in the first place. something else could be going on and they should be looking into that mighty. it could even be something easily fixed with meds or something. it is in NO WAY your fault!


----------



## mailcmm

I am a firm believer in if your body's not ready it won't get pregnant. My only to try and fail attempts at getting pregnant were the cycle right after mc. Lol and we all know how fertile I am. So I think that the first cycle may not be a normal one. I know ere are women who do get pregnant that cycle though. So who knows. Lol


----------



## colta

Mighty - I'm so so sorry... :hugs: I hope things go as well as they can and someone can give you some answers... you're too lovely of a person to have to go through all of this. My heart goes out to you. 




AFM - I took another test today (cause I'm a POAS addict)... and it was negative. I wasn't surprised, most of my 'symptoms' have calmed down. Surprisingly enough though, I'm not as broken down about it as I thought I would be. I think, maybe it's just because I've been at this for quite a while now. It'll be a year in July/August since we first started ttc'ing. 
That's kind of depressing... but I know we'll get there eventually. To be honest, it's taken this long for DH to really come to terms with everything and realize just how much he wants to be a father.... so in a way, it's a good thing. 
At any rate, I should have one more day before AF hits and then I'll be on to cycle two ttc'ing after my mc.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Mighty - I'm so so sorry... :hugs: I hope things go as well as they can and someone can give you some answers... you're too lovely of a person to have to go through all of this. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - I took another test today (cause I'm a POAS addict)... and it was negative. I wasn't surprised, most of my 'symptoms' have calmed down. Surprisingly enough though, I'm not as broken down about it as I thought I would be. I think, maybe it's just because I've been at this for quite a while now. It'll be a year in July/August since we first started ttc'ing.
> That's kind of depressing... but I know we'll get there eventually. To be honest, it's taken this long for DH to really come to terms with everything and realize just how much he wants to be a father.... so in a way, it's a good thing.
> At any rate, I should have one more day before AF hits and then I'll be on to cycle two ttc'ing after my mc.

boo for bfn. :(
i hope you never have to be at the 1 year ttc mark. i'm there right now. it's not totally bad though because i am finally getting some testing done.


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry Colta, it took us a year to get our sticky bean too. I guess I am realizing how common it is to take that long.

Moter- can't wait to hear details from your Dr. appt! 

Mail- how are you feeling? Still sick.

AFM, just trying to chill until our U/S next week. This baby is crazy though. It was kicking and squirming all day yesterday and it's kicks are so strong! DH felt it last night and I am not even 19 weeks!


----------



## MightyMom

Thank you so much ladies, really. I'm off to the unit in a few, I really hope they are more sensitive to this than the last group that dealt with my D&C.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I am still nauseous but haven't actually chucked. Lol had a bit too much stress today for my liking. Dh has to quit job. I can't help with the farm in my current condition and job being less then understanding. That being said he was hired as adjunct but they want him to teach 5 classes in two months which would put me taking care of the farm on my own. He told them when he was hired that we have a farm and he can't teach full time but I guess they didn't listen. Tried to avoid the situation because I want no stress while carrying baby. Otherwise I feel good.... Good and tired that is lol


----------



## mailcmm

So ladies.,... I am trying the photobucket app since I want to post pics from my iPad. So hopefully here are some scenes from my farm.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/cfaab591.jpg
My cows and Elvira our pig.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/292376b1.jpg
My ds and our dogs cooper and mati.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/7fcc40b1.jpg
Our Arabs in the pasture with dd.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/9c832445.jpg
Behold... Inter species lovin!

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/10fd58f9.jpg
Manwich... The worlds worst dog. Don't let that sweet face fool you lol

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/91c881d1.jpg
Chickens


----------



## mailcmm

Yay it worked. Lol so that's just a portion of our animals. Didn't post the 3cats, 2 rabbits, 4 goats, leroy the pig, or foal. And that wasn't all of my chickens. Oh then there is the hamster and turtle. Lol haven't done a count in a while. We have a grand total of 52 animals.


----------



## Twinkie210

I love all the pics! I don't know how you and DH take care of all those animals!


----------



## mailcmm

We love them. Can't wait til we have fresh pork and cheese. About to start selling eggs on Saturdays. Having a sign made To put outside our gate by the road. We are also naming our farm. Star grazer pastures. Me and dh spent the first night we met looking at the stars and I was pointing out constellations. He says he knew that moment that he was in love. So we thought it was a cute play on us being dopey. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

I love the name! You are so lucky to have all that fresh food! We used to buy sides of beef and pork and nothing tastes better than farm raised beef/pork. We have a vegtable garden at my Mom's house and I love when everything is in season, tomatoes, squash, zucchini, green beans, lettuce, egg plant, cucumbers... I love it all!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. I agree on fresh food. Nothing is better. 

Wonder when moters apt is? Moter? 

Colta... Sorry about the bfn. Hopefully af doesnt shw and you just have a late implanter.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... Any news? How did apt go?


----------



## moter98

I have some good news and some bad news. 
I'll start with the bad news. 
Dr. doesn't think 2 losses and ttc for a year are a big deal. He specifically said " it may be concerning to you, but from a medical standpoint it is only concerning if you have 3 or more losses" he said that at $800 a pop, he won't do a complete panel until i've had 3 losses or been ttc for another 6 months.
The Good News:
I told him about my retained placenta and he said if it would make me feel better he would do a hysteroscopy to check for uterine scarring or polyps. He did say it was unlikely to have scarring though. Not sure if I'm gonna do it or not.
He wasn't gonna do any bloods, but I insisted. Out of pure luck, I happen to be CD22 and he said that is the day they test progesterone so he ordered that test for me, along with thyroid and vitamin deficiencies. 

He doesn't seem to think that my 2 chemical pregnancies are abnormal. If it were a second trimester loss then he would be concerned. He also said that I have a 35% chance of another loss, but a 65% chance of having a healthy baby.

So basically, if the bloodwork doesn't turn up anything, I can do the hysteroscopy if I choose, otherwise just keep trying. I'm gonna have to look into how much it costs.

I can't say I feel any better for going. I thought I was gonna get a complete work up because I've been ttc for a year and had 2 losses. Now I have to wait another 6 months to get it, or lose another baby....or get really, really lucky and have a viable pregnancy within that time frame. Considering it took 9 cycles just to get a bfp after the first loss, I don't feel very hopeful right now.


----------



## mailcmm

Well hang in there. He is doing some of the things my dr did. I had the hyster whatever and it was negative. Maybe you will be lucky and they will find something in the bloods. Sorry that he wouldn't do more.but maybe you will get lucky and catch an egg and be done with this nonsense.


----------



## moter98

I'm not sure I want to do the hysteroscopy. It's $1500! Not even a portion covered by insurance. Dr. didn't really think they would find anything there. I suppose I will have to talk to DH and see what he thinks. If he says I should do it I will. I will be surprised if they find anything in my bloodwork. Can't be that easy, lol! Maybe he is right and it is just 2 eggs/sperm that weren't mature enough to turn into a viable pregnancy. I guess I'm just feeling discouraged because it took so long inbetween from my first loss to get pregnant again. I don't want to wait another 9 months to get a bfp, then find out if it's gonna be a 3rd loss or not. I can feel my biological clock ticking away. I am coming around on 32 years old and feeling like the number of children I will be able to have is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## Twinkie210

honestly I think it is crazy that he won't do more testing. Dr.'s make me so mad that the say that things are not concerning. I hope that the few things he has offered to do gives you some answers.


----------



## moter98

it was like pulling teeth to get those tests! he probably thinks i'm crazy now. i just kept insisting, lol! i did show him my last 6 months of charts because i wanted to ask if he could tell anything from them. he only glanced at them for about 30 seconds and made no comments. i tried to ask, but he just brushed me off. :( i'm sure he thinks it's just insignificant info until i have a 3rd loss


----------



## mailcmm

That's just wierd. My hysteroscopy found nothing. Basically the place a catheter into your uterus and fill it up so it expands then they do an ultrasound to see if there is any scar tissue or abnormalities. Takes about 15 minutes. My dr highly recommended it since my bloods came back clean. If there is scar tissue it's a simple fix. I didn't have any. So my knowledge ends there. But what you said about mature sperm/eggs raises my attention. If things go bad this time I am sending dh to the ER in tally for a sperm analysis. Our labs don't do it and we got pregnant before we figured out where to get it done. Lol hoping we never need it. 

I just do get it. You are charting and using opks you would think this would do the trick. He's crazy to think this isn't worrisome. I mean you're doing everything you can and not getting pregnant and have lost the 2 you did catch. I am flabbergasted.


----------



## moter98

apparently he sees this alot. he told me he often gets women come in who have had 3 or 4 first trimester losses and they think it's the end of the world. (yep, he actually said that) he said for most, testing comes back normal and they go on to have a healthy pregnancy the next try, or the 5th or 6th try! he wasn't concerned about it all. just said that it can take many tries for a healthy sperm and egg to meet and doesn't mean there are any problems at all. basically, heaven and earth need to align and conditions have to be just perfect. he really does think that over 70% of first trimester loss is just down to an immature egg or sperm. he is obviously not a people person - this is the same dr that told me my baby had a birth defect at my 20 week scan, then left me alone in the room for 5 minutes without telling me what it was - another dr may have been more delicate with their wording and just a touch more empathetic


----------



## mailcmm

Wow sounds like a douche. Lol no bedside manners on that one. But I like hearing that answer. Makes me feel more at ease. Oddly enough.


----------



## moter98

haha! i actually switched dr's after i had aden because of what he did to me with the birth defect thing. i'll never forget it. but, he is the best dr. in his field,so i knew going into it he wasn't gonna sugarcoat anything for me. i just didn't get the tests i was expecting so i'm feeling a little let down right now. but, you are right, what he had to say, did make me feel a bit better. it doesn't mean there is anything wrong with any of us, it just means that we may need a few more tries yet......hoping just one more try for each of us and that this one is your sticky mail.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks i hope so too and I truly hope you girls don't have to wait much longer. This has been ridiculous.

Afm... I had a good day. Really tired and already laying in my bed. Kids are just about ready to go to bed too. I have a strict 830 bedtime. They can watch tv or read but at 830 everyone goes to their rooms. Do I care that they are 9 & 10? Nope lol I am done with them at 830 and may hurt someone after that time. Ok I am kidding but I really am completely ready to not see them anymore. Of course I am with them from 3pm til 830 and it's a job. Lol they don't balk about it. I say bed they go. They know I am not going to cave. This rule even stands at sleep overs. I don't want to see their friends either. Lol


----------



## moter98

Well, it's only a matter of time....and the power to keep trying 

I love it! We have a pretty strict bedtime schedule too. Started when Aden was 3 months old. He is in his crib-still sleeps in a crib- from 8pm till 7am. If he wakes he plays with his my pal scout. For the most part he does great. Doesn't want to go to bed sometimes but we stand firm with bedtime. I am with him all the time so I need my time away too. And I usy end up having to wake him up in the morning. He has always been a good sleeper at night. Can't say it will stay that way when he gets a toddler bed though.


----------



## Twinkie210

I wish we have a strict bed time, but we do pretty good. If Logan is awake at 9pm I send him to bed (through the week), but usually he is asleep by 8 or 8:30 anyway, sometimes earlier! He is a morning person. He is up by 4 or at the latest 5 when I get up to get ready for work (mail you could probably use him on your farm LOL). We are far more relaxed on the weekends/summer, but during the school year bedtime stands. Now if I am tired I just go to bed, DH stays up with him if I don't want to. He requires little sleep, he will stay up until 12 and still get up at 5!


----------



## moter98

oh wow, twinkie! so glad DS doesn't do that. momma needs her sleep, lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I am a morning person too, and he is 8 almost 9, so I really don't have to get up with him. He makes his own breakfast (toaster waffles or cereal) and watches cartoons until I get up LOL.


----------



## moter98

Oh, ha! I forget that they grow up and can do things on their own. I don't know if I'm gonna like that. I think I will miss taking care of my baby


----------



## Twinkie210

It definately sneaks up on you. It is like you blink and they turn into grade schoolers. It still seems like yesterday that I brought him home from the hospital!


----------



## moter98

Where does the time go?


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> I am a firm believer in if your body's not ready it won't get pregnant. My only to try and fail attempts at getting pregnant were the cycle right after mc. Lol and we all know how fertile I am. So I think that the first cycle may not be a normal one. I know ere are women who do get pregnant that cycle though. So who knows. Lol

Yeah, agreed! We MC'd in Sept. got preg again in Oct. and MC'd in Nov. this current pregnancy happened in December, so ANYTHING is possible. Our bodies just know what's right for us.


----------



## mailcmm

Believe me Moter.... You won't miss it lol. Oh it's so nice that my son can brush his own hair and daughter can make eggs. Right now you are both at home but wait till you have to do the school routine every morning. It's awful lol. You also only have one. When there are two they never want the same breakfast and they fight all morning long. Lol why am I having another? Lol that's right I love the two fools that I have. Hehe


----------



## moter98

Haha! Yeah it will be nice when ds can do some things for himself. Will free up some of my time


----------



## mailcmm

Just remember if you didnt see them use the soap or smell the soap on their bodies then they didn't use the soap. And never smell the proffered body part as that is the only part they washed. Lol yes I am serious


----------



## moter98

LMAO! Hey, at least I won't have to pick poop out of the tub during bath time anymore. Or have him FLINGING it out of the bathtub anymore. I feel like I'm raising a monkey somedays.


----------



## mailcmm

Lol thank god I never had that problem. Lol


----------



## colta

Hey-lo ladies!
So... it appears this site is acting up for me. Anywho, just thought I'd pop in and say hi, and that... if tomorrow brings no AF, I could kind of be considered late? 

Not sure if that's a good thing, considering I got a bfn on a frer today... but we'll see I suppose. I don't have ANY AF symptoms and not much pregnancy symptoms... side from some continuing extreme sensitivity/pain from my nipples... so I dunno, not sure if I should be excited about that or not? More then likely the witch will show sometime tomorrow or the next day, but we'll see!

The countdown begins!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- maybe you O'd a couple days later than you think? 

moter- I am so glad that DS never pooped in the bathtub! yuck! I agree with the soap thing. DS got out of the shower and his hair was dry, I had to send him back in to actually wash his hair! Plus I have to watch him or he won't use tooth paste either!


----------



## moter98

FX crossed for you Colta!

I am only 9dpo, but I think I'm out. My temps are up and down, too many below/close to coverline just like all my non pregnant cycles. Still waiting on my results. I really hope they call me today.


----------



## colta

FX Motor... you never know. 

Today I am SO tired!!! I woke up and immediately wanted to go back to bed. And I can't stop using the little girls room... It still doesn't feel like AF is coming. No cramps, no crazy backpain, no acne... I'm either late or I miscalculated my dates. 
I'll give it until Sunday and if nothing shows up by Sunday, I'll test. I'm hoping I'm pregnant, but almost scared of being pregnant. Last time I got a later Bfp, things didn't really work out for me, so that scares me big time. :cry: 

Anyway, the waiting continues.


----------



## moter98

I know. Waiting, waiting, waiting! I'm so tired of waiting. Waited for a year already!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> I know. Waiting, waiting, waiting! I'm so tired of waiting. Waited for a year already!

Right there with you! I'm so sick of waiting to get pregnant. I just want a healthy little bean all snug and secure, that I can just enjoy.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Not a lot of time today. Want to say good luck Moter and colta!!!

Afm... No sing of af. I know I shouldn't worry but with her supposed to be coming today I am freaking a little. Trying to remain calm but not a good day. Have to head to work and I am late. So catch y'all later.

Twinkie.... I agree we do what we call the smell check after each bath/tooth brushing. Lol he knows to come straight to me and breathe in my face and then I smell a random body part. Lol it's ridiculous but hey no cavities. Lol


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I know. Waiting, waiting, waiting! I'm so tired of waiting. Waited for a year already!
> 
> Right there with you! I'm so sick of waiting to get pregnant. I just want a healthy little bean all snug and secure, that I can just enjoy.Click to expand...

It's gotta happen sooner or later. Just wish it was sooner! I am getting majorly impatient. As I'm sure we all are.


----------



## mailcmm

I'm back. Finished work quickly. Made ropa veija, turkey breast with a mushroom cranberry sauce, pickled shrimp, poached salmon with lemon and dill, and black eyed peas. Client should be pleased. And it only took me 2 hours. So I grabbed ds from school early some didn't have to sit in my car. I am super tired. Glad to be back home and may even take a nap. Dd has a slumber party to go to so I will have a quiet night. Ds is able to entertain himself. Boys are so much easier then girls. Lol


----------



## colta

Hola everyone... just me checking in. 

Still no AF, no crampies... no af symptoms at all. 
On the flipside... I'm utterly exhausted/destroyed/down for the count/asleep on me feet/etc... I've been tired since I woke up this morning and have been ready for bed since 830pm. It sucks. My boobs and nipples are little microcosm's of pain and torture. They're so sore and sensitive, it's not funny... and I'm whiney. I'm never whiney with DH, but today I've been unbearably whiney for no reason. 
I tested this morning with a frer, cause when I say something I'm incapable of following it through apparently. :dohh: and it was a bfn. When it was first developing I was positive I saw a line... but as it continued to develop it went away... so I dunno. :shrug:
I will say though, that I'm terrified. My last pregnancy, I didn't get a positive until 18dpo and it ended up resulting in a mc, so I'm super scared that that is what is happening again. I don't want to lose another... and I'm so scared that another late pos or late implantation is going to result in another early loss. :cry:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Hola everyone... just me checking in.
> 
> Still no AF, no crampies... no af symptoms at all.
> On the flipside... I'm utterly exhausted/destroyed/down for the count/asleep on me feet/etc... I've been tired since I woke up this morning and have been ready for bed since 830pm. It sucks. My boobs and nipples are little microcosm's of pain and torture. They're so sore and sensitive, it's not funny... and I'm whiney. I'm never whiney with DH, but today I've been unbearably whiney for no reason.
> I tested this morning with a frer, cause when I say something I'm incapable of following it through apparently. :dohh: and it was a bfn. When it was first developing I was positive I saw a line... but as it continued to develop it went away... so I dunno. :shrug:
> I will say though, that I'm terrified. My last pregnancy, I didn't get a positive until 18dpo and it ended up resulting in a mc, so I'm super scared that that is what is happening again. I don't want to lose another... and I'm so scared that another late pos or late implantation is going to result in another early loss. :cry:

this is a scary thing and sadly, nothing you can do but wait and see what happens. just try to remember what my dr said to me. you have a 65% chance of having a healthy baby the next time you get pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I'm back. Finished work quickly. Made ropa veija, turkey breast with a mushroom cranberry sauce, pickled shrimp, poached salmon with lemon and dill, and black eyed peas. Client should be pleased. And it only took me 2 hours. So I grabbed ds from school early some didn't have to sit in my car. I am super tired. Glad to be back home and may even take a nap. Dd has a slumber party to go to so I will have a quiet night. Ds is able to entertain himself. Boys are so much easier then girls. Lol

Mmmmm, will you come to my house and cook? Sounds so good! How in the world did you make all that in just 2 hours? That would take me all day, lol!


----------



## colta

Good morning ladies... still no sign of AF. My symptoms continue and now my boobs seem to be getting bigger/more sore. 
I'm also getting up at night now to pee... which I never do, so I dunno. All signs point to pregnant, but I'm almost too scared to admit that. :cry:

Anyway, I'm going to relax today and test tomorrow... see what it brings.


----------



## moter98

FX for you colta!

Me, bfn again. Not surprised. Just waiting on AF to try again. :)


----------



## colta

Still no sign of AF, or a bfp for that matter. DH came home from an errand run today with two hpts and asked me to test... :dohh: He's such a sweetie, and so excited for a baby. Unfortunately though it was a bfn... I just don't know what to think... I'm so sad and scared and annoyed and I don't even know any more.


----------



## moter98

oh how frustrating! why is it so hard for that second pink line to come up. we squint and squint, why can't it just be there already?


----------



## menb

Fingers, toes, arms, legs and eyes are crossed for you two!! :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Haha! Thanks :)


----------



## colta

I dislike mothers day.... :cry:


----------



## menb

colta said:


> I dislike mothers day.... :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

:hugs: colta. I was hoping you would get your bfp today. :(


----------



## moter98

Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> :hugs: colta. I was hoping you would get your bfp today. :(

No such luck... unsurprised. Had a bit of a meltdown this morning, and still feeling a bit fragile, but I'll get over it... Happy mothers day to all you moms. I hope I'll get to join you someday.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: colta. I was hoping you would get your bfp today. :(
> 
> No such luck... unsurprised. Had a bit of a meltdown this morning, and still feeling a bit fragile, but I'll get over it... Happy mothers day to all you moms. I hope I'll get to join you someday.Click to expand...

You will! You will get your sticky bean. Just keep trying! It WILL happen.


----------



## BERDC99

Happy Mothers Day to all! Finishing up my plans for the baby shower. Had to believe it is just a month away.


----------



## moter98

Ok ladies, I'm back to the bee pollen talk again, lol! I have just ordered Queen's Delight capsules and have high hopes for it. It is a royal jelly, bee pollen, and bee propolis supplement and it is known to boost fertility. 
it can help those with endo, those with trouble ovulating, and balance hormones. read this article. it explains it all.
and it can also help prevent miscarriages!

https://natural-fertility-info.com/bee-pollen-fertility.html


----------



## moter98

Television, haven't heard from you in so long. How are you doing?


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all! Finishing up my plans for the baby shower. Had to believe it is just a month away.

Oh sounds like so much fun! Just one month to go now? WOW! Time sure does fly.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Happy mothers day to all the mommies! 

Colta... sorry you are so down and about your bfns. I really hope you get your sticky soon.

Moter... Hope the same for you. Any test results back? You did say he was gonna do some bloods right?

Tinkie and Menb... Hope you are doing well.

Berdc... Exciting times. i love planning parties. cant believe olivia is almost here. time sure ddoes fly.

TV... where are you girl?

Afm... long quiet weekend. Been sleeping alot. Also caught up on some books I have been wanting to read. My ipad battery died and I just havent gotten around to putting it on the charger. So lazy. lol still feeling ok pregnancy wise. a tad crampy but nothing unusual. cant wait for the 31. so ready to see the dr and demand my ultrsound.


----------



## moter98

No test results back yet. Hoping to get a call tomorrow. I'm sure they all came back normal since dr didn't call


----------



## colta

Well... I'm still waiting on either AF or a BFP, wish one or the other would show their face right about now. 
I'm so scared that if I am pregnant, I'm going to lose this one due to possible low hcg levels... or something. And that if I'm not pregnant, there is something wrong with me. The only other time I've had a cycle this long was an anovulatory cycle right after I was finished with the methotrexate and after my mc... so I dunno. :shrug:


----------



## Twinkie210

Good morning ladies! I hope you all had a nice weekend. 2 days until my ultrasound! I am starting to think it might be a boy, LOL. I am to the point I don't care I just want to see a healthy baby on the ultrasound screen... and then go shopping!

Colta- I hope either AF or a BFP comes soon for you! 

Television- How are you? 

Berdc- I can't believe your due date is coming up so soon!

Menb- How are the babies?

Moter- I hope the bee pollen helps! I remember I got to the point where I would try anything at least for a couple months.

Mail- Glad you are feeling good! I hope your Dr. gives you an ultrasound for reassurance.


----------



## moter98

Please someone know the answer! I got my test results this morning via our online My Chart feature. It automatically updates your test results within 4 days. It says my 7dpo progesterone came back at 9.7. What does this mean? Dr. hasn't called me or anything.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Please someone know the answer! I got my test results this morning via our online My Chart feature. It automatically updates your test results within 4 days. It says my 7dpo progesterone came back at 9.7. What does this mean? Dr. hasn't called me or anything.

I think that is kind of low (I think they like to see it over 12 or 15). It doesn't mean you can't get pregnant, but it can make it more difficult. There are several causes of low progesterone. Some Dr.s like to treat it with progesterone supplements (which is what mine did) and some try to correct the defect in the follicular phase by giving meds to produce a stronger follicle and therefore in theory one that produces more progesterone. Some Dr.s don't believe low progesterone is a problem... so it is hard to say what your Dr.'s thoughts will be. I would call and ask him though. If it is a problem hormone wise and your follicle is not as mature, maybe the bee pollen will help!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Please someone know the answer! I got my test results this morning via our online My Chart feature. It automatically updates your test results within 4 days. It says my 7dpo progesterone came back at 9.7. What does this mean? Dr. hasn't called me or anything.
> 
> I think that is kind of low (I think they like to see it over 12 or 15). It doesn't mean you can't get pregnant, but it can make it more difficult. There are several causes of low progesterone. Some Dr.s like to treat it with progesterone supplements (which is what mine did) and some try to correct the defect in the follicular phase by giving meds to produce a stronger follicle and therefore in theory one that produces more progesterone. Some Dr.s don't believe low progesterone is a problem... so it is hard to say what your Dr.'s thoughts will be. I would call and ask him though. If it is a problem hormone wise and your follicle is not as mature, maybe the bee pollen will help!Click to expand...

Thanks! I just wish I knew. My other test results showed a normal range for reference next to the results. The progesterone result didn't have a reference range. I'm thinking it must be low since there was no range. I hope dr calls today. Who am I kidding, I'll probably be calling as soon as they open this morning. Oh, I hope he will do something! That just has to be it. Look at my chart. My luteal phase has been all over the place. That can't be normal.


----------



## television

Hi oh my word lots to catch up on glad to see everyones doing ok and mail im so happy for you keeping fingers and toes crossed this little 1 sticks.:happydance: 
AFM nothing to really report my laptop broke so haven't been online but got a new over the wkend so im back didn't do temp kind of forgot :dohh: havent been testing either just trying my luck without anything i guess i O fri/sat so we shall see.:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Called the nursesline. Dr said my progesterone is normal so I won't be getting any help there. Will have to wait 6 months or or another loss I guess. :(


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Called the nursesline. Dr said my progesterone is normal so I won't be getting any help there. Will have to wait 6 months or or another loss I guess. :(

Since you are not afraid to try other remedies, I would try the bee pollen or maybe soy. I did soy for a few months and I think it did help me O a little sooner (it is supposed to act like clomid) and it gave me lots of fertile CM. I got pregnant on my "break" from soy, but you never know. One of these might work for you. I know some people use progesterone cream, but I don't know if you can buy it in the stores or not in the U.S. It sucks that your Dr. is not being more helpful... But it is not impossible to get pregnant with lower progesterone numbers, so I have hope that you will catch that egg!


----------



## Twinkie210

Glad you are back television! FX'd for you this cycle!


----------



## moter98

I did order some progesterone cream. Not sure if I will use it or not. I know it really not that effective unless you get the prescription from the dr. I suppose it can't hurt. Do you know when I am supposed to start and stop using it?
I am going to take a b complex and the queens delight-a combo of royal jelly, bee pollen, and propolis. The b complex is supposed to help with lutesl phase defects and the queens delight is supposed to help with estrogen levels-mine seem high from my temps- and to help get a mature healthy egg. It's supposed to take up to 3 months to work, but was taking local bee pollen for a couple months already, till it suddenly started giving me and dh stomach aches. I ordered the capsule form now so it shouldn't cause problems now. Know of anything else to try? I don't think I will go the soy route as I've heard so many bad things about soy I'm scared to take it!


----------



## colta

Motor - did a little bit of research on your progesterone... it actually looks pretty good, a bit on the low side. (Dr's _usually_ prefer it to be over 10 with a natural cycle... so 9.7 isn't bad. I think the pollen and progesterone cream will be just enough to pop you over that 10 mark and into normal territory. 
Vit B-6 is supposed to help with luteal phase defects... good luck!

Now obviously I'm not a Dr, but I think what you're doing should be enough... try out what you were going to and maybe go from there. Here's a link to some info if you're interested... https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html
Good luck! and FX!

Television - Glad your back! We missed ya! :hugs:

Well... today I'm waiting on bated breath, today is the day we find out if DH got a life-changing job or not. I'm so nervous for him... we're pretty confident he got it, but you never know... so, fingers crossed for him big time! :thumbup:
Right now we're both a bit stressed out with the whole "Am I? Am I not?" thing. We just don't know what to do with ourselves. I think we're going to wait a couple of days and see what happens. I'm hoping very much that I'm just one of those women who take forever to get a positive and then have a perfectly normal pregnancy (if that's the case our bubs would be due around the same time Mail)... I still am feeling all the symptoms, they're not going anywhere. I've been napping at least once a day for an hour and I'm exhausted from the time I get up to the time I go to bed... bb's still sore, no face breakout like I normally get... and I've been getting little off and on cramps (very light) every now and again.... so we'll see I suppose. :coffee: Just waiting.


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- I have heard that some woman take longer for the HCG to show up in their urine, so maybe this is your problem?

Moter- I don't think progesterone cream will hurt you. Most Dr.'s say to take progesterone from 3dp until 14dpo and then if your test is negative quit taking it and let AF come. I have never had progesterone keep me from getting AF, so you might just be able to quit taking it thed day AF shows. I know that some people have bad effects from soy and other's swear by it. If you are already taking bee pollen I would stick with that for now. I think I am going to take soy again if I am able to convince DH to have #3 (that is a big if though :(). But it is not for everyone!


----------



## moter98

Thanks colta! I will just keep trying I guess. Was really hoping for an answer. The borderline number is just driving me crazy. I wish dr would have at least given me profesterone even if he didn't feel it necessary. Should woulda made me feel better.

I hope this is your bfp. How late are you now? If you implanted at 12dpo, you wouldn't expect a faint faint positive until 16 dpo or later.


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all!

Welcome back tv. We have missed you. 

Moter... I know how frustrated you are. Getting back good test results Is the worst. Your progesterone was lower then mine. Lab tech said mine was normal but asked the dr to proscribe the progesterone anyway. She did so I got lucky. Hate you dr just won't prescribe it. What about asking your gp? I am operating from a it can't hurt stand point so why not talk to your gp and tell them that you know there is no guarantee but would like to try it. My progesterone was 12 at 3wks. Really hoping that is what my problem was. 

Twinkie... So excited for your ultrasound! Can't wait to find out blue or pink.


----------



## mailcmm

So tomorrow is my birthday. And I want to just get thru the day and hit a huge milestone for this pregnancy as my present. If I get through tomorrow it will be the longest I have gone thru any of the pregnancies that ended in mc without spotting. Fingers crossed. Really want this to be my sticky!


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy early birthday! I hope you don't have to go through any spotting, because I know how frightening it is. But, spotting doesn't mean bad things 100% of the time, but I know how worrisome it is after loss(es), so FX'd you don't have to deal with that! Will your Dr. be giving you an early U/S?


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Thanks colta! I will just keep trying I guess. Was really hoping for an answer. The borderline number is just driving me crazy. I wish dr would have at least given me profesterone even if he didn't feel it necessary. Should woulda made me feel better.
> 
> I hope this is your bfp. How late are you now? If you implanted at 12dpo, you wouldn't expect a faint faint positive until 16 dpo or later.

I am... well that depends. From when I thought I ovulated, I am 4 days late. But if you go by a normal 28 day cycle (which mine usually are), then I'm only two days late. So well within the realm of normalcy. I think I was just getting bent out of shape because I'm OBSCENELY hormonal lately. Every time I turn around I'm either crying or angry about something. :dohh: 

At any rate... I hope this is my BFP too. Just gotta wait and see I suppose. :coffee:


----------



## colta

Just got fantastic news!!
DH got the 'life-changing' job we were hoping he'd get!!! :happydance:

I've over the moon right now! :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


On a side note - I've never gotten so much :laundry::dishes::iron: done in one day so far, I feel like superwoman!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats! That is awesome news!


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats colta!

Twinkie... Yes I will get an ultrasound don't know if it will be the day of my apt on the 31 or if they will have to schedule it.


----------



## moter98

My gp would only refer me to my current OB who is also the FS. If I want an RE, the nearest one is about an hours drive south. These results are from the mayo lab. Their reference numbers are between 1.70-27.00 in luteal phase. They consider a 1.70 normal range?! Everything I've read says above 10 is ok, 12 shows stron ovulation. It just feels so hopeless right now. I have to wait 6 months to get a complete panel to find out what is going on, when it very well could just be my progesterone. or I have to lose another baby to get the dr to do his job!


----------



## mailcmm

I just think that is crazy. My drs not an fs and she did all the tests he won't. Its crazy. She said she would recommend and fs if we lose another but that's not going to happen... Thinking positively. It's just blood work. I really don't get this guy. And another thing I don't get is if he is your ob as well why he would have scheduled the appointment if he didn't think you needed it?


----------



## moter98

The nurse scheduled it. I think it was more to make me feel better. I requested the appt. I just assumed since it's been a year they would take it seriously now. I think the fact that I has two early losses just makes them LESS concerned. The way he talked, he didn't consider my two loss "real" pregnancies in the first place cause no heartbeat was ever heard. 
Screw him, I never liked him anyway cause of what he did to me at my 20 week scan with ds. I'm just gonna fix myself and I'll never have to see that a$$hole again.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> My gp would only refer me to my current OB who is also the FS. If I want an RE, the nearest one is about an hours drive south. These results are from the mayo lab. Their reference numbers are between 1.70-27.00 in luteal phase. They consider a 1.70 normal range?! Everything I've read says above 10 is ok, 12 shows stron ovulation. It just feels so hopeless right now. I have to wait 6 months to get a complete panel to find out what is going on, when it very well could just be my progesterone. or I have to lose another baby to get the dr to do his job!

1.7-27 is the normal range, but progesterone starts low a couple days post O and peaks around 7dpo. That is why you should get tested at 7dpo, to make sure your level indicates O. Having a level lower than 10 could mean that your O date is a little off and you weren't quite 7dpo or it could mean that the follicle just wasn't producing enough progesterone. How long is your normal LP? A short LP can indicate low progesterone, but you can have a normal length LP and still have it. Also spotting is an indicator. Like I said before, so Dr.'s think progesterone supplements help, some don't.


----------



## moter98

I was for sure 7dpo. Just look At my chart. My lp is 12-14 days. I'm 12dpo right now and spotting. I will get full blown AF tomorrow I'm sure. I always have a half day to a full day of spotting before AF. Is that indicative of low progesterone?


----------



## mailcmm

Very common cause of spotting is low progesterone. But that site said it is unusual to spot before your period. I always spot. Well over the last several years I do anyway. So I don't know. Never thought it to be abnormal. Just thought it as light and then the crime scene. Lol but I have always been spot on 28 days.


----------



## moter98

Yeah I always thought is was normal too. AF always comes on in full by next day. I would ask my dr but that's not gonna happen, lol! I've decided to for take b complex and queens delight. Try it for two cycles and if nothing happens I will add the progesterone cream, then last resort, vitex


----------



## mailcmm

Well I hope it works. Craziness that he won't just help you now. Want to kick him somewhere unpleasant lol


----------



## moter98

The witch had arrived in full force. I suppose 7 hours of spotting doesn't really mean low progesterone


----------



## mailcmm

Probably not. But I am wondering if it's like hcg. What if it is in normal range but doesn't go up? Maybe that's a problem too?


----------



## moter98

you will have better luck finding that out. are they going to keep checking your level?


----------



## mailcmm

No. My dr is a progesterone disbeliever. I think she is just humoring me with the prescription. Lol they don't check levels. Didn't get an hcg quant either. Unless something goes wrong they won't test. Since my number was within normal they won't recheck. So I wait til the 31 to demand my us. Have a terrible cramp tonight. It on my right side low where my ovary would be. Hoping it's nothing.


----------



## moter98

what is with these dr's? if we want the test and will pay for it, why not? so frustrating!! i hope it's nothing mail. the worry never ends does it? ahhhhhhh


----------



## menb

Sending warm thoughts as you all deal with dumb doctors, test results and 'the wait'. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

So AF came yesterday motor, that makes your LP only 11 days? My Dr. was willing to prescribe progesterone supplements just because my LP was between 10-12 days every month. I wish there was a standard that all Dr.'s followed! But what you are doing will hopefully help you get stronger follicles, so it could actually lengthen your LP without taking the progesterone. I have everything crossed for you! Hopefully you can get your sticky bean without your stupid Dr.'s help!


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> So AF came yesterday motor, that makes your LP only 11 days? My Dr. was willing to prescribe progesterone supplements just because my LP was between 10-12 days every month. I wish there was a standard that all Dr.'s followed! But what you are doing will hopefully help you get stronger follicles, so it could actually lengthen your LP without taking the progesterone. I have everything crossed for you! Hopefully you can get your sticky bean without your stupid Dr.'s help!

Before my ectopic my LP was only 11 days as well. I started taking extra B6 on top of my prenatal (only about 50mg more)... the month after I started that was the month I got pregnant. Mind you, it didn't turn out the way I hoped... but I've continued the b6 and my average lp is 13-14 days now... so I think it helped.


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. So the cramp is constipation. What can I take? I haven't gone to the bathroom in days. I don't really feel the need to go but I know I need too. Anyone know how to speed up bowels. Pregnancy really slows down mine which are slow to begin with. Sorry tmi.


----------



## Twinkie210

I had a dream about a baby boy last night. I let my husband think that I was dreaming about this baby, but I think in might have been my Angel :) He was 9 months old (it has been 9 months since my MC) and his name was Cade (not a name I would pick). He was with a pretty little girl with dark hair, who was a couple years older than him. My friend lost her baby girl at 38 weeks in November 2009. I was showing the baby's picture to a guy I work with, but I can't remember what the baby looked like. It makes me happy to think that my baby is in heaven with his Angel friends.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> So AF came yesterday motor, that makes your LP only 11 days? My Dr. was willing to prescribe progesterone supplements just because my LP was between 10-12 days every month. I wish there was a standard that all Dr.'s followed! But what you are doing will hopefully help you get stronger follicles, so it could actually lengthen your LP without taking the progesterone. I have everything crossed for you! Hopefully you can get your sticky bean without your stupid Dr.'s help!

yes it was. my shortest lp yet. they seem to average 12 days, spotting usually begins at 12dpo. dr didnt even ask about my lp. he didnt even want to do the progesterone test. he only did because i insisted and i just happened to be 7dpo the day i went in. he had already made my diagnosis before he met me. i had 2 chemicals so that means its just sperm and egg chromosome issue. if i have 3 chemicals or early losses, then he will look further. i've decided to just fix myself with natural supplements. screw the dr's who don't want to help, lol!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> So AF came yesterday motor, that makes your LP only 11 days? My Dr. was willing to prescribe progesterone supplements just because my LP was between 10-12 days every month. I wish there was a standard that all Dr.'s followed! But what you are doing will hopefully help you get stronger follicles, so it could actually lengthen your LP without taking the progesterone. I have everything crossed for you! Hopefully you can get your sticky bean without your stupid Dr.'s help!
> 
> Before my ectopic my LP was only 11 days as well. I started taking extra B6 on top of my prenatal (only about 50mg more)... the month after I started that was the month I got pregnant. Mind you, it didn't turn out the way I hoped... but I've continued the b6 and my average lp is 13-14 days now... so I think it helped.Click to expand...

i've just started taking the b6. i hope it helps!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. So the cramp is constipation. What can I take? I haven't gone to the bathroom in days. I don't really feel the need to go but I know I need too. Anyone know how to speed up bowels. Pregnancy really slows down mine which are slow to begin with. Sorry tmi.

having had this problem for many years, during pregnancy too, i have the miracle cure that is all natural. 2 tablespoons of ground flaxseed a day will cure it. totally natural and safe during pregnancy. i take it everyday and let me tell you, it is a Godsend! I have never taken it during pregnancy,(didn't know about it then) so with a more sluggish system you may need to take more, but start with the 2 Tbsp and go from there. You shouldn't need more than 4 tbsp. 

you can also try metamucil or colace. those i believe are pregnancy approved


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I had a dream about a baby boy last night. I let my husband think that I was dreaming about this baby, but I think in might have been my Angel :) He was 9 months old (it has been 9 months since my MC) and his name was Cade (not a name I would pick). He was with a pretty little girl with dark hair, who was a couple years older than him. My friend lost her baby girl at 38 weeks in November 2009. I was showing the baby's picture to a guy I work with, but I can't remember what the baby looked like. It makes me happy to think that my baby is in heaven with his Angel friends.

awwww, tears in my eyes here!


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- colace was the only thing on my Dr.'s list of approved medicine, but I think metamucil should be fine since it is just a fiber supplement. Just stay away from the stimulant laxitives. Check your prenatal vitamins and see how much iron is in them. I had to switch to one without iron because it was stopping me up (unless you have had problem with anemia, then keep taking the iron).


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I had a dream about a baby boy last night. I let my husband think that I was dreaming about this baby, but I think in might have been my Angel :) He was 9 months old (it has been 9 months since my MC) and his name was Cade (not a name I would pick). He was with a pretty little girl with dark hair, who was a couple years older than him. My friend lost her baby girl at 38 weeks in November 2009. I was showing the baby's picture to a guy I work with, but I can't remember what the baby looked like. It makes me happy to think that my baby is in heaven with his Angel friends.
> 
> awwww, tears in my eyes here!Click to expand...

I know it made me happy when I woke up and realized it could have been my Angel :)


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Morning all. So the cramp is constipation. What can I take? I haven't gone to the bathroom in days. I don't really feel the need to go but I know I need too. Anyone know how to speed up bowels. Pregnancy really slows down mine which are slow to begin with. Sorry tmi.
> 
> having had this problem for many years, during pregnancy too, i have the miracle cure that is all natural. 2 tablespoons of ground flaxseed a day will cure it. totally natural and safe during pregnancy. i take it everyday and let me tell you, it is a Godsend! I have never taken it during pregnancy,(didn't know about it then) so with a more sluggish system you may need to take more, but start with the 2 Tbsp and go from there. You shouldn't need more than 4 tbsp.
> 
> you can also try metamucil or colace. those i believe are pregnancy approvedClick to expand...

Ya know Motor... funny you should mention Flaxseed Meal, because I was using that as well in my smoothies and came across some conflicting information about it. From what I've learnt, it is 'classified' as possibly unsafe during early pregnancy due to a plant-based form of estrogen in it called Phytoestrogens. Apparently it can mess around with your estrogen levels if taken often. 
I stopped using it altogether in my smoothies when I found out... if it can influence your estrogen levels (I'm assuming by raising them), it could potentially issues with progesterone levels, implantation... etc. 
I'm actually wondering if maybe that didn't influence my loss in Feb, because I was using 1-2 tablespoons of flaxseed meal in my smoothies sometimes twice a day... so, yeah. 
Anyway... not trying to freak you out or anything, just thought I'd let ya know what I found. I'm sure it's probably just one of those "in case" things that wouldn't effect 99% of people.... but I'm not finding that I've been very lucky, so I'm going to pretend I'm the 1% of unlucky people.


----------



## Twinkie210

Interesting Colta! I have read that women that eat too much soy have the same problem, because it is a phytoestrogen too and can mess with ovulation. I think it is compounded too if you have problems like PCOS that cause you to have high estrogen anyway.


----------



## moter98

Hmmmm, never heard that about flaxseed! It is a superfood and has so many benefits. I'm gonna have to google that. I have suffered from chronic hemmorhoids for over 6 years. So bad that I was going to have them surgically removed, a very painful procedure. I believe they were caused by chronic constipation. Sorry TMI. Everyday I was literally in pain and dreaded having to "go". I started taking the ground flaxseed and I was cured of ALL sypmtoms and pain in just 5 days. That's why I'm such a huge believer in it. It cured my sypmtoms along with the problem causing it and saved me from so much pain and surgery!


----------



## BERDC99

So excited.....two weeks from today is my 4D ultrasound. I cant wait to see what Olivia looks like.


----------



## moter98

Ok, here's what I found on flaxseed. Looks like it's good during TTC but watch your intake when pregnant. Everything I read before said it's good during pregnancy! I wonder if research has changed. Oh no, what am I gonna do during pregnancy?! 

Studies have shown that flax seeds may help infertility too through their action as weak estrogens, and as a source of plant-based omega-3 fatty acids. In one study women consuming ground flax seed daily had less anovulatory menstrual cycles (cycles without ovulation) and the luteal phase of the menstrual cycle was consistently longer when compared to similar menstrual cycles without flax seed.

During the flax seed cycles luteal phase progesterone and estrogen ratios were significantly higher and the mid-follicular testosterone levels were a little higher too. This study concluded that:

"...our data suggest a significant specific role for lignans in the relationship between diet and sex steroid action, and possibly between diet and the risk of breast and other hormonally dependent cancers."

Flax seed may be exerting some of its beneficial effects though its action as an antioxidant. The lignans of flax seed are known to be powerful antioxidants protecting against DNA damage too - essential for preserving egg quality. Flax seed is also a rich source of omega-3 fats which exert a powerful anti-inflammatory effect throughout the body.

Research shows that it is probably not good to have too much flax seed during pregnancy, but when your trying to conceive a tablespoon or two a day may be helpful.

Brown and golden flax seeds are nutritionally similar and can be purchased in most whole food stores in bulk - or prepackaged. They are most potent when ground fresh daily in a coffee grinder, this breaks the seeds open allowing their nutrients to be better absorbed and prevents rancidity which may develop in pre-ground, old flax seeds.


----------



## moter98

Was it flaxseed OIL that you were reading about? the oil can cause preterm labor, but the whole or ground flaxseed does not.


----------



## colta

No... it was about flaxseed meal. Hrm... I'm not surprised that there is so much conflicting information about it, I doubt it's been studied in full. I guess it's just a matter of weighing pro's versus potential con's. 
I love flaxseed meal as well, I found it added a lot to my smoothies and helped a great deal with weight loss and overall well being... it also helped keep my face cleared up and that was the month I conceived.... 

I dunno... I wish they just had definite 'yes's' and 'no's' for everything when it comes to pregnancy and ttc... that being said I also wish there was a little indicator light you could get installed that just lit up when you became pregnant... but anyway. :shrug:


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> So excited.....two weeks from today is my 4D ultrasound. I cant wait to see what Olivia looks like.

Yay! That's going to be such a fantastic day! I bet your counting down the days.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> No... it was about flaxseed meal. Hrm... I'm not surprised that there is so much conflicting information about it, I doubt it's been studied in full. I guess it's just a matter of weighing pro's versus potential con's.
> I love flaxseed meal as well, I found it added a lot to my smoothies and helped a great deal with weight loss and overall well being... it also helped keep my face cleared up and that was the month I conceived....
> 
> I dunno... I wish they just had definite 'yes's' and 'no's' for everything when it comes to pregnancy and ttc... that being said I also wish there was a little indicator light you could get installed that just lit up when you became pregnant... but anyway. :shrug:

yeah, i'm getting conflicting info on it. i guess all you can do is go by what your dr says. me personally, i will continue to take it unless dr says not to. it seems like everything has pregnancy warnings on it now and hard to know what to/not to eat or take. with DS i did everything "by the book" and he still had a birth defect so i think there is only so much in your control and you just do your best. if you feel uncomfortable eating/taking something, don't do it. just follow your gut, and your dr of course


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> So excited.....two weeks from today is my 4D ultrasound. I cant wait to see what Olivia looks like.

the 4D is SO cool! we got one for DS foot, but by then we didn't really need it for ourselves- they were doing it for confirmation - we just wanted to see the baby in detail, lol!

Edit: want to see pics!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

anyone know anything about vitex? is says it can increase progesterone levels. but some reviewers said it messed up their normal cycle. i do have a pretty normal cycle, i ovulate, just probably not a strong ovulation and possibly a short luteal phase.


----------



## colta

Well ladies... looks like I'm out. I started spotting this evening with some major cramps and backache. To be honest, I'm not surprised... I kinda figured with all my bfn's and whatnot that this cycle would be a bust... but I am surprised at how long it was. 
:shrug: Ah well... I'm not really all that heart broken. Me and DH were so concerned with the possibility of my being pregnant and there being something wrong (due to no bfp) that finally having AF arrive takes a lot of worry off our shoulders. 
At any rate, we're ready and excited so... bring on the next cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

That's the spirit colta! Onwards and upwards. Out bfp's are on the way. :)
P.S. sorry AF got you. What a nasty witch.


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> That's the spirit colta! Onwards and upwards. Out bfp's are on the way. :)
> P.S. sorry AF got you. What a nasty witch.

Isn't she though? :haha:

And yeah... why not be cheerful? I'm tired of being miserable every time AF comes around. We'll get there. If it takes a little longer, that sucks... but I figure either way, it's inevitable. I'm going to be a mommy, come hell or high water, so from now on I'm going to do my best to relax... enjoy the bd'ing and not cry my lungs out if AF should strike again (or another 6 times). 

We're going to have our babies damnit! That's all there is to it. :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Exactly! Life is much better being positive, and positive only brings more positive into your life. It's gonna happen, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## MightyMom

Colta: Sorry AF got you. Almost as bad as the Formula One results last weekend, eh?


----------



## television

i do have to say im slightly getting worried 6 months ive been trying since my 1st af after d and c but nothing, i have actually been trying since oct last year when i stopped bleeding but then i do just think when your bodies ready it will happen. i hope nothing has happened to me while they were doing d and c!!!


----------



## colta

MightyMom said:


> Colta: Sorry AF got you. Almost as bad as the Formula One results last weekend, eh?

To be honest, I'm not big into Formula One. I have a few favorites (I think Schumacher is hilarious), but I've never really gotten into it. :shrug: I love WRC, but I've completely missed anything to do with it lately, so I don't even know what's going on there. :dohh:



> television i do have to say im slightly getting worried 6 months ive been trying since my 1st af after d and c but nothing, i have actually been trying since oct last year when i stopped bleeding but then i do just think when your bodies ready it will happen. i hope nothing has happened to me while they were doing d and c!!!

Hrmmm... that would worry me too. Have you spoken to your doctor about it? I know I was told that after any pregnancy, no matter how it turned out, your cycle can be different/things can take more or less time/etc. :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## colta

I forgot temporarily how much the witch sucks... this sucks. :witch:

Le Owwwww!


----------



## Twinkie210

Television- sorry you are having such a rough time, but I think problems with just one D&C are rare, but I had those same feelings for awhile after my D&C in Aug. Can you see a Dr. for reassurance?

Colta- sorry the witch got you! Is it possible you didn't O on the day you got the + OPK, but maybe a couple days later? That would explain the long LP. 

Berdc- I can't wait to see you 3D ultrasound pics! They facinate me how you can see so much detail!

Mighty- Hope you are doing OK, thinking of you!

Well today is the big day! I really hope this baby cooperates so I can go shopping tonight! I am afraid that it might have it's legs crossed LOL. It seems to have a very stubborn personality, so I may try bribing it some, not sure if you can bribe a 20 week old fetus or not, but I will sure try!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> i do have to say im slightly getting worried 6 months ive been trying since my 1st af after d and c but nothing, i have actually been trying since oct last year when i stopped bleeding but then i do just think when your bodies ready it will happen. i hope nothing has happened to me while they were doing d and c!!!

I think it's highly unlikely anything happened during the d&c. Sometimes they can miss a piece of tissue but you would know if they did cause you would keep bleeding. I'm in the same, wondering why it's taking so long


----------



## moter98

Good luck with your scan today Twinkie


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Television- sorry you are having such a rough time, but I think problems with just one D&C are rare, but I had those same feelings for awhile after my D&C in Aug. Can you see a Dr. for reassurance?
> 
> Colta- sorry the witch got you! Is it possible you didn't O on the day you got the + OPK, but maybe a couple days later? That would explain the long LP.
> 
> Berdc- I can't wait to see you 3D ultrasound pics! They facinate me how you can see so much detail!
> 
> Mighty- Hope you are doing OK, thinking of you!
> 
> Well today is the big day! I really hope this baby cooperates so I can go shopping tonight! I am afraid that it might have it's legs crossed LOL. It seems to have a very stubborn personality, so I may try bribing it some, not sure if you can bribe a 20 week old fetus or not, but I will sure try!

well i couldgo to the Dr but im expecting them to say wait 12 months to im going to give it till sept and go then it will come rouund quick im sure 
Good luck with the scan :baby:


----------



## Twinkie210

Sept will come soon. The summer always goes by fast ;) And by then you may not need the appt!


----------



## moter98

So I have decided I am going to use the natural progesterone cream this cycle. I start after my temp rise and stop 2 days before AF right?


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> So I have decided I am going to use the natural progesterone cream this cycle. I start after my temp rise and stop 2 days before AF right?

Yes you start after your temp rise (most people start taking progesterone at 3dpo, but mine had me start earlier, but he didn't think it would keep me from Oing, but some Dr's do) I was told to take progesterone up until either 14dpo or I get AF whichever is first. If I tested negative on 14dpo stop taking it, if it was + I took it until 12 weeks.


----------



## moter98

Ok. Thanks! Hope it works. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Ok so much catching up...

Colta... Sorry the witch got you. We really need to burn her!

Berdc... Oh I cant wait for your scan. Good luck and we want pics!!

Twinkie... Gonna be checking all day. I say girl. 

Moter... I hope it works for you. I will say it is making me feel better. 

Afm... I had a wonderful bday and I got my present. Officially the longest I have been prego without spotting. Hoping that means something. Lol I feel good. Still tired and nauseous from time to time. Finally went to the rr and will talk to my dr about the prenatal minus iron. 2 weeks and 2 days to my appointment. So ready for that.


----------



## moter98

Happy birthday mail! What a great gift!!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie, what was your progesterone level when dr prescribed it for you?


----------



## Twinkie210

I was on progesterone when I was pregnant last year and it was 6.8 at 6 weeks pregnant. He never tested it when I wasn't pregnant, he just went of my LP (10-12 days), history of spotting, and the fact it was low the last pregnancy, and prescribed it. He is basically of the belief that it can only help not hurt.

Mail- Happy Birthday! (glad you were able to get some relief too!) FX'd for a an extra sticky bean for you!

My appt isn't until 1, so 2 and a half more hours!


----------



## moter98

Oh. Well that makes me feel better that it can't hurt to use it. And hey, if it helps I will be sooooo happy!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Oh. Well that makes me feel better that it can't hurt to use it. And hey, if it helps I will be sooooo happy!

That was my feeling too. If it can only help why not give it a try!


----------



## BERDC99

Girls, I am so miserable I just want to cry.:cry: My hands and feet are so swollen that they hurt to use them. Not sure how I am going to make it several more weeks without some major breakdowns.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Girls, I am so miserable I just want to cry.:cry: My hands and feet are so swollen that they hurt to use them. Not sure how I am going to make it several more weeks without some major breakdowns.

Awww, keep your feet up and minimize salt intake and drink tons of water. I never had swelling with DS, but I know lots of people that have had it. I hope it goes down qickly for you!


----------



## mailcmm

I had it for 2 days with dd. it was awful. Thought they were gonna have to cut my ring off. Drink tons and tons of water. And mean be continuously drinking. The more you pee the faster it will go away. Also elevate your legs. You can also get compression stockings. They help but make you sweat. Lol


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Girls, I am so miserable I just want to cry.:cry: My hands and feet are so swollen that they hurt to use them. Not sure how I am going to make it several more weeks without some major breakdowns.

I don't envy you that.i had that too but just my feet. It was awful.


----------



## moter98

Lemon juice might help. Supposed to decrease water/bloating


----------



## mailcmm

Still waiting Twinkie !!! Is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Hope everything went ok. Can't keep my eyes open any longer. Must sleep. Will check on you in the am.


----------



## moter98

how did scan go twinkie?


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry for the late post. I went shopping right after my Dr. appt, then DS had a baseball game, then we ate dinner, then DH had the computer, LOL.

We are team....:blue:

Apparently DH only makes boys, but cute ones at that! Most importantly he looks completely healthy! He gave us a butt shot immediately! The U/S tech showed us different pictures first, but I could tell from the beginning that he had showed us his goods! While I am not giving up on buying pink in the future, I am on :cloud9: with my newest little boy! It made me even more excited for him to meet his brother in a little over 4 months!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Sorry for the late post. I went shopping right after my Dr. appt, then DS had a baseball game, then we ate dinner, then DH had the computer, LOL.
> 
> We are team....:blue:
> 
> Apparently DH only makes boys, but cute ones at that! Most importantly he looks completely healthy! He gave us a butt shot immediately! The U/S tech showed us different pictures first, but I could tell from the beginning that he had showed us his goods! While I am not giving up on buying pink in the future, I am on :cloud9: with my newest little boy! It made me even more excited for him to meet his brother in a little over 4 months!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: massive congrats :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Congrats Twinkie!


----------



## BERDC99

Congrats Twinkie!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Awe Twinkie I am so apply for you. Congrats!!!!

Well girls we ave one girl and one boy so far. Menb when do we find out what you are having?

Afm....I want o go back to sleep. So tired.


----------



## moter98

I'm with you mail. I've gone back to half caff coffee. I figure why not, it's been too long drinking decaf and I've not had a sticky yet. A year is too long to go without my caffeine and no baby to show for it!


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is a pic from yesterday

View attachment profile.pdf


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is the butt shot, LOL
View attachment its_a_boy.pdf


----------



## BERDC99

I think Menb is remainng on team yellow. So we will just have to wait until the twins are born to find out what she has.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> I'm with you mail. I've gone back to half caff coffee. I figure why not, it's been too long drinking decaf and I've not had a sticky yet. A year is too long to go without my caffeine and no baby to show for it!

Do you go the whole pregnancy without caffeine? I admit I drank it now and then when we were TTC, I cut it out completely during the first tri, but have recently started introducing it back in. I try not to have more than one caffeinated drink a day, and some days I don't have any. I just couldn't go the whole time with no caffeine at all!


----------



## moter98

I didn't drink coffee with at all when I had ds. I just started drinking coffee after I had him to stay awake and got addicted to it lol! It's ok to have 200mg if caffeine a day do one cup is ok. Just remember its in foods like chocolate and soda too. I cut out the caffeine cause it's supposed to help when ttc but I figure since it hasn't worked in a year it's safe to have a little caffeine


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I cut out caffeine completely. And that's hard because when I am not pregnant I drink 4 liters of regular coke a day. Lol keeps me going and I loathe coffee. I also eat lots of chocolate so I have cut out a lot of that too. Probably why when I am pregnant I don't gain a lb until the 3 tri loli have already lost 5 lbs since my bfp. 

Twinkie I drank 2 cokes a day when I was pregnant with dd and ds had no problems. I am only abstaining now because of all our mcs. You should be fine. Beautiful pics. So very happy for you.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> I didn't drink coffee with at all when I had ds. I just started drinking coffee after I had him to stay awake and got addicted to it lol! It's ok to have 200mg if caffeine a day do one cup is ok. Just remember its in foods like chocolate and soda too. I cut out the caffeine cause it's supposed to help when ttc but I figure since it hasn't worked in a year it's safe to have a little caffeine

I go through spurts on coffee, but I haven't drank it in about a year (except for an occasional iced coffee, but I think it has more milk than coffee!). Other than the chocolate that I eat, I have an occasional soda, but my main weakness is iced tea. Luckily iced tea has less than the soda generally, so I am able to stay below the 200mg recommendation, and that isn't everyday. My friend doesn't drink any caffeinated drinks during her whole pregnancy and the whole time she breastfeeds (and she breastfeeds until after a year!) I don't think I could go almost two years without any caffeine!


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Yeah I cut out caffeine completely. And that's hard because when I am not pregnant I drink 4 liters of regular coke a day. Lol keeps me going and I loathe coffee. I also eat lots of chocolate so I have cut out a lot of that too. Probably why when I am pregnant I don't gain a lb until the 3 tri loli have already lost 5 lbs since my bfp.
> 
> Twinkie I drank 2 cokes a day when I was pregnant with dd and ds had no problems. I am only abstaining now because of all our mcs. You should be fine. Beautiful pics. So very happy for you.

I understand! I didn't drink any caffeine until 14 weeks with this one, but with DS I drank some caffeine the whole time. I tried not to but it was too hard, going to school part time, working part time, and being pregnant, I needed some just to functions some days!


----------



## colta

Twinkie - congrats! He's a cutey patootey! :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

Twinkie: Am I allowed to say "I called it!" Yay Team Blue!!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie I so know how you feel. I wish I was able to control it. It's all or nothing for me. I am an addict. Seriously prior to ttc I was 4x over the daily overdose limit for caffeine. It's bad. Lol I still have headaches


----------



## moter98

So at my dr appt my dr also did a vitamin d test. My levels came back at 31.1. Normal range is 30-100. Being from mn, I'm not surprised my levels are on the lower side. We don't get a whole lot of natural sunlight here. Dr told me to take 1000mg of vitamin d. He said he advises all patients to take a vitamin d supplement because of our climate and you don't get it from food. it's added into things but not enough. Anyway, I just googled vitamin d and fertility and what I read says that vitamin d regulates the menstrual cycle, balances hormones, and increases progesterone by 13%!!! It's all natural so can't hurt to take vitamin d too.

Ladies, it also prevents miscarriages by Stimulating the secretion of hormones to the placenta!


----------



## mailcmm

I know I don't get enough vitamin d. I don't drink any milk or eat ice cream. I love cheese but eat it maybe once a month. I am lactose intolerant and can never remember those damn pills. And having been lactose intolerant in a time before pills I am used to abstaining. Alright little miss research can you get too much?


----------



## moter98

you can get too much, but it would be hard to do it. you would have to be out in the sunlight a lot and taking high doses of a d supplement. my dr told me to take 1000 per day. when i was pregnant with DS, he told me to take 2000. i am taking 3000 right now for a month to replenish my stores and then i will go down to 2000 a day. my mom had low d levels last year and she takes 8000 a day. mind you, she is menopausal and she needs more than a premenopausal woman. you could call your nurseline to check what they recommend. because we are in the north, we don't get much sunlight so we may need more than you would. if you are out in the sunlight for 20 minutes a day, then you are getting enough without needing a supplement


----------



## mailcmm

Did not know the sun bit. I'm good then. Lol I am in the sun for hours each day. We are always out on the farm.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- 31.1 is not terribly low, especially for not seeing that much sunlight! You are actually pretty lucky. Mine was like 21 or 24 in December when my Dr. checked it. He told me to take 1,000 IU a day. Well I had it checked at my 12 week OB appt and it was about the same. My OB has me on a prescription of 50,000 IU once a week to help boost it more quickly. I have to take this for 12 weeks and then he will decide how to proceed from there. I think some people just don't make enough no matter how much sunlight they see. My Mom was vit D defficient (her levels were in the single digits) and she spends a decent amount of time in the sun. I am afraid that I may have the same problem in the future. While you can get too much vit D, you would almost have to try hard to do it.

Mail- some people can make enough vit D by just being exposed to 20 minutes of sunlight a day on their face and arms. Living in GA you may make enough through sunlight even though you don't get much from your diet. You should ask to get it checked.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and most prenatals have some vit D in them... so mail if you are taking a prenatal or multi vitamin you may already be taking some vit D!


----------



## moter98

yeah, they have 400 iu in them. 
i know my number is in normal range,low normal range, BUT there is new evidence that your range should be a minimum 40 and optimum levels are 50-70. so that is what i'm aiming for. my mom only found out she was deficient when she had bunion surgery. when the surgeon tried to place the screw in her bones, they were too soft. scary stuff. 
i suppose i'm just grasping at anything that could be causing my infertility/losses. i NEED an answer, something i can fix.


----------



## mailcmm

I know how you feel Moter. I feel like I could be so much more at ease right now if I had an answer. It's killing me. But for you... That dr was an ass. No reason he couldn't have started to test you. I mean you were gonna pay for it. My water test came back normal. We have really really really hard water. Haven't looked into what that means though. Was really bummed the nitrates were normal.


----------



## moter98

i know, right? i asked for my b12 levels too, but he refused that. i've had geographic tongue since i was pregnant with ds and it is thought to be a vitamin deficiency. but did he care? nope. jerk dr's. 
water tested normal? i really thought that was it. it is awful not having the answer. :(


----------



## mailcmm

It is. Hopefully I won't need one but I know this pregnancy would be less stressful with one. I was so mad for you when you said he wasn't doing anything. It's so frustrating. I have always been a fixer. Doesn't matter what. Problems toaster ovens. If I can break it down I can fix it. I also always see 20 different outcomes at once and am very good at finding the best and easiest outcome. So a problem that has no answer is very hard for me to swallow. Nothing drives me more insane. Unsolved mysteries is banned from my house. Lol


----------



## moter98

Ha! Remember that you've had no bleeding. That's a good thing!


----------



## mailcmm

I know. That is giving me real hope. 5wks tomorrow. Still just trying to get through each day. Hopefully I will be able to get really excited soon. You know Moter my grasping at straws Nokia no bounds today I actually thought that since both of my mc started after we told Dhs family that maybe they were jinxing me. Lol I have been psychotic.


----------



## moter98

Sounds like something I would think too. So you have to wait one more week yet for your scan?


----------



## mailcmm

2 weeks from today. Going to just drag by too I'm sure. That will only take the edge off though. I won't partially relax until 12 weeks. 

Do you have a plan of attack for this cycle? I would try rotating bding am and pm daily. So like Monday am tuesday pm and so on for your whole fertile window.


----------



## moter98

Yeah I'm sure I will be same way too. 

Im taking a bunch of vitamin supplements this time and planning on every other day bd till close to ov then everyday. Morning and night won't work well cause of our work schedules and dh not being a morning person. I'm hoping the b and d vitamins do the trick


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so too Moter. I really really do.


----------



## Twinkie210

I really hope the vitamins help moter!

I am glad it is Friday, but I think this weekend might really suck. First I am barely speaking with DH. He makes me so mad. Someone asked us if we were going to try one more time for a girl and he said without hesitation, "No we are done." What??? I am only 29 and far from considering my family complete!!! It has nothing to do with gender, I am just not sure the this is my last baby. Ugh! I told him we would discuss the topic in 2-3 years. Plus we have a healthy baby boy, I do not want to be arguing about what may or may not happen years from now. I want to focus on getting this baby here healthy and safe! At the same time though I can't let this fester for years.

Then my DH called my MIL to tell her we are having a boy and her response was, "Oh thats too bad." WTF???? DH says she knew he wanted a girl and that is why she said it, but seriously that is not the correct response to our news. I have had issues with MIL for the whole time me and DH have been together, but I am beyond mad about this. Yet I can't say anything in front of DH because he will tell me I am over reacting! And my MIL is coming in town tomorrow with DH's grandmother who doesn't speak English (they are Korean). What a fun weekend I have ahead of me.

Oh and I hit a bird on the way into work... I think it was a sign of things to come.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> I really hope the vitamins help moter!
> 
> I am glad it is Friday, but I think this weekend might really suck. First I am barely speaking with DH. He makes me so mad. Someone asked us if we were going to try one more time for a girl and he said without hesitation, "No we are done." What??? I am only 29 and far from considering my family complete!!! It has nothing to do with gender, I am just not sure the this is my last baby. Ugh! I told him we would discuss the topic in 2-3 years. Plus we have a healthy baby boy, I do not want to be arguing about what may or may not happen years from now. I want to focus on getting this baby here healthy and safe! At the same time though I can't let this fester for years.
> 
> Then my DH called my MIL to tell her we are having a boy and her response was, "Oh thats too bad." WTF???? DH says she knew he wanted a girl and that is why she said it, but seriously that is not the correct response to our news. I have had issues with MIL for the whole time me and DH have been together, but I am beyond mad about this. Yet I can't say anything in front of DH because he will tell me I am over reacting! And my MIL is coming in town tomorrow with DH's grandmother who doesn't speak English (they are Korean). What a fun weekend I have ahead of me.
> 
> Oh and I hit a bird on the way into work... I think it was a sign of things to come.

Thatsan awful reaction some ppl really are stupid sometimes:growlmad: but chin up dont let her get you down or dh he'll change his min,d buts its annoying when someone else tells you how you are gonna plan your life out!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks, I have had issues with my MIL for the whole time me and DH have been married, but hey, I am not sure why anything with her surprises me!


----------



## moter98

Sorry you're having a bad day Twinkie. Does your dh say why he said this is your last baby? Mine says only one more too, but I know if we can conceive shortly I can convince him of one more, lol! As for MIL, I think she said it without thinking and of course she will be happy to have a grandson. Sometimes people can be so insensitive and I think some can get too caught up in gender. Good luck with MIL!


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> I really hope the vitamins help moter!
> 
> I am glad it is Friday, but I think this weekend might really suck. First I am barely speaking with DH. He makes me so mad. Someone asked us if we were going to try one more time for a girl and he said without hesitation, "No we are done." What??? I am only 29 and far from considering my family complete!!! It has nothing to do with gender, I am just not sure the this is my last baby. Ugh! I told him we would discuss the topic in 2-3 years. Plus we have a healthy baby boy, I do not want to be arguing about what may or may not happen years from now. I want to focus on getting this baby here healthy and safe! At the same time though I can't let this fester for years.
> 
> Then my DH called my MIL to tell her we are having a boy and her response was, "Oh thats too bad." WTF???? DH says she knew he wanted a girl and that is why she said it, but seriously that is not the correct response to our news. I have had issues with MIL for the whole time me and DH have been together, but I am beyond mad about this. Yet I can't say anything in front of DH because he will tell me I am over reacting! And my MIL is coming in town tomorrow with DH's grandmother who doesn't speak English (they are Korean). What a fun weekend I have ahead of me.
> 
> Oh and I hit a bird on the way into work... I think it was a sign of things to come.

I hit a bird yeterday on my way to work.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Sorry you're having a bad day Twinkie. Does your dh say why he said this is your last baby? Mine says only one more too, but I know if we can conceive shortly I can convince him of one more, lol! As for MIL, I think she said it without thinking and of course she will be happy to have a grandson. Sometimes people can be so insensitive and I think some can get too caught up in gender. Good luck with MIL!

Oh the whole MIL story goes way deeper than that one comment. In the 5 and a half years me and DH has been married she has never came to our house one time! She didn't come into town after I had DS (she waited until Christmas when he was 3 months old) so she could spend Christmas with both my niece and him. Yet she came into town while each of my nieces were newborns. She makes us bring our son to my SIL's house so she can see him. WTF! I am not kidding when I say that my nieces are more important to her. So yeah I am not too sure the comment was said without thinking.

As for DH, he actually said this morning, that he was fine just having DS and that I had to convince him to have this one... really? So what am I supposed to think of this poor baby boy, so sorry Daddy really only wanted your brother? He might come around but I don't know. I just don't know how someone can completely rule out another child at this point in their lives! I think he wants to do it for selfish reasons too. 

Ah well, I am going to try not to let DH and his crazy family ruin my weekend.


----------



## moter98

She sounds like my friends MIL. I lucked out and got a great MIL. That must be so hard to have to deal with her. My only advice is to make sure she treats you and your son with respect. If she cannot do that, it's up to your dh to talk to her about, nicely and non confrontational of course. In my friends case, her in laws were always rude and putting her down. The way she runs the household, her parenting etc. her and her dh went to see their pastor and he told them that her husband needed to speak to the parents and let them know this was unacceptable behavior and needed to change. If it didn't change, then they would no longer be able to be around each other because it wasn't right to be treated that way. It's working so far! 
I hope she starts being nicer, that would just be horrible I deal with


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- the whole bird thing didn't bother me that much, but it is just like a sign of whats to come, LOL

Moter- Thanks! My problem is DH doesn't think his mother does anything wrong, so he won't say anything. He thinks that the problem is all in my imagination, pfff whaterver. He says that his sister and her family is just more needy than us(affection wise, not money) so his mom gives her more attention. Tell your sister to grow the heck up then, geez. They are a strange family.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well we have established my weekend is going to suck! What is everyone else doing?


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Berdc- the whole bird thing didn't bother me that much, but it is just like a sign of whats to come, LOL
> 
> Moter- Thanks! My problem is DH doesn't think his mother does anything wrong, so he won't say anything. He thinks that the problem is all in my imagination, pfff whaterver. He says that his sister and her family is just more needy than us(affection wise, not money) so his mom gives her more attention. Tell your sister to grow the heck up then, geez. They are a strange family.

Oh no. If he doesn't think it's a problem then it's gotta be tough. You must be a very patient and forgiving person. I think if she was my MIL I would have gone off on her long ago. She'd be begging to have you back for a daughter in law lol!


----------



## moter98

I'm making homemade white while wheat rolls and bread today. And lots of round the house stuff to do. Then birthday party for a friends 3 year old tomorrow. That's about it. I know, I know, I have a crazy life. So much to do, ha!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh I am not a forgiving person, hence the 5 year long grudge (well actually started almost 9 years ago!)

OOOOooo homemade bread. That sounds delish! I think your weekend sounds like fun! I'll go to your birthday party if you want to come deal with my MIL... LOL

DS has a ball game tonight and then pictures at 8:30 in the morning tomorrow! So yes that means I have to come home at 8:00 tonight and do laundry yuck! Then going to a yard sale tomorrow and hopefully some retail therapy before the MIL gets in town. Then teaching Sunday School so yup, full weekend!


----------



## moter98

tell your MIL you are having a boy just to spite her, hehe!
sounds like your weekend is FULL. um, i'll let you deal with that woman. i'll stick with my birthday party. :)


----------



## mailcmm

I would spend my conversation with your mil going on and on how excited you are that it's a boy. And say you know boys are for the mommy's and girls are for the daddy. Or I am so happy it's a boy because I have never been really fond of pink. Lol 

Seriously though... Take no advice from me my in laws hate me. According to Dhs sister I am totally unacceptable. Too old. Too many kids. Not a decent enough career. (not counting the fact I earn money while doing nothing) lol they just don't like me. Dh says they treated all of the girls he dated like this and I just need to ignore it. Yeah ill ignore it by staying home and your family can go f themselves. Now my ex mil loved me. Still does. We actually just went away together. Lol win some lose some I guess.


----------



## mailcmm

And if it makes you feel any better I have been standing in my closet trying on clothes for the last 3 hours trying to find something to wear to my fil bday tonight. So I feel your pain


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I would spend my conversation with your mil going on and on how excited you are that it's a boy. And say you know boys are for the mommy's and girls are for the daddy. Or I am so happy it's a boy because I have never been really fond of pink. Lol
> 
> Seriously though... Take no advice from me my in laws hate me. According to Dhs sister I am totally unacceptable. Too old. Too many kids. Not a decent enough career. (not counting the fact I earn money while doing nothing) lol they just don't like me. Dh says they treated all of the girls he dated like this and I just need to ignore it. Yeah ill ignore it by staying home and your family can go f themselves. Now my ex mil loved me. Still does. We actually just went away together. Lol win some lose some I guess.

LMFAO! Oh that is perfect. What a good idea mail. You have got to do that Twinkie!!

Mail, sounds like your DH was/is your mom's baby. Lot's of MIL's are like this. No one is or ever will be good enough for their baby boy. Even if you were mother theresa, she still wouldn't like you. I have so many friend's with MIL's like this! It's become an epidemic, ha. That's always my advice too is to stay home, avoid MIL. If she wants to be that way, fine. But you shouldn't have to endure being treated that way. You didn't do anything to do deserve that. 

My MIL lives an hour away and that probably helps us get along so well. She did say that she used to be a MIL that overstepped her bounds, but learned her lesson. Must have been her daughter's first marriage she did that stuff with. By the time I came in the picture though, she was/is perfect MIL. We don't see them often, it's a treat to see her and she takes DS for a weekend every month or so. She offers great advice and is SO sweet. We just talk and talk everytime we see each other. Wonderful woman.


----------



## mailcmm

That's how my ex mil is. She wanted to know if she could be a step grandma to our new baby. (well she doesn't know about this pregnancy but knew about the others) she would totally do over nights and wants to come to the shower/birth. Lol her son is never really in the picture. Wasn't when we were married and isn't know. But she's pretty ok. Accept when she doesn't get visitation when he is out of town. I think she forgets that I am their parent sometimes. But I can count on her for anything. And she knows she can count on me. Like the time she took my kids to Tennessee and broke her hip. Who do you think flew there and took care of her and made sure the kids were with a parent... Not her son. Lol 

And yes dh is mommys boy... And sisters boy. He shits rose scented gold bricks in their eyes. Lol and yes he is a pretty wonderful guy but the sun doesn't rise and set because of him. Lol usually the family treats me pretty ok. I wouldn't know how they felt if not for his sister who has to tell me all the time. But I know now and know they talk about me because family friends won't talk to me. I sit like a leper. I have never experienced anything like this ever. Usually parents love me and most people too. I can come off a bit bitchy sometimes but only because I speak my mind. Everybody who knows me knows I am the first to help with whatever. Very reliable. And I come from a more then good family. Parents still married. We're close. I have nice clothes and a nice car. A beautiful house. The house is always clean my kids are smart and well liked and groomed. Never did drugs not even pot. I don't drink except at social occasions. Never slept around. My biggest taboo is I don't go to church on Sundays. And I have a tattoo of the sun on one ankle and the moon on the other but they aren't like biker tats. Lol never been arrested. Christ I can still count my lovers on one hand. Outside of being a wild child in HS (which they know nothing about) I am pretty freaking boring. Lol I think the hardest part is not knowing why I m so unacceptable in their eyes.


----------



## moter98

That's great you have such a great relationship with your ex MIL. hey, at least you get one normal one, right? god must have figured he'd grant you that since your ex is such a jerk.

As for current MIL. it's not you at all. it's the fact that you are with her perfect baby boy and she can't control everything in his life anymore. there isn't anything "right" you can do with a MIL like this. you can kiss the ground she walks on and it still wouldn't make her happy. best to just avoid her at all costs, lol! it's really too bad the whole family has to treat you like that. family gatherings must be a real trial to get through.


----------



## mailcmm

Am seriously mc within 3 days of visiting these people both times. I swear if in 3 days it happens again I won't see them at all next time I get pregnant lol I am totally paranoid now. But yes a dick head ex and great inlays easy pregnancies. Great husband awful inlays and horrible pregnancies. I think it's a curse.


----------



## moter98

remember what my dr said. even though he is a jerk, he is a good dr. he said you have a 65% chance of successful pregnancy next time around. try not to worry, if at all possible. i know it's hard not to after so many losses, but you have no indications that anything is wrong. no bleeding or unusual pain. that's a good sign!


----------



## menb

My MIL is a character as well, but I guess we get along fine enough. :shrug:

It's gotten better over the years--those early months and years were rough I'll tell ya! Yep, it's the boy thing. Whatever! I told my hubby that if one of these is a boy, I'm totally not gonna be like that!

Well, the NATO conference is here in the Chi, so hubby and I are in for the weekend. He just bought a grill, so he's putting that together now and I think we'll grill tomorrow. Yum--turkey burgers! And watermelon. I've been craving watermelon today. :) Funny thing is that I'm allergic. All fresh fruit--but, it must be what these babies want. 

Oh, and Berdc is right--we are staying Team Green til the end! Surprise! Surprise again! :happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

Have you girls seen the previews for the movie that came out tonight. What to Expect While Expecting. We are going to see if tomorrow. Looks like it will be funny. Then going to finish up getting some stuff ready for my shower. How you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## menb

We ended up going to see it last night, Berdc. It was ok. Not as funny as the previews made it out to be. There were actually quite a few sad parts. 

What was funny was the number of pregnant women and their partners that were there! That was hilarious! We just kept counting them waddle in. :haha:


----------



## moter98

I saw previews for that. No way DH will go to that lol! I will have to wait till it come out on DVD. The only pregnancy related movie DH would ever watch is Knocked Up. He likes the raunchy comedy. That movie is hilarious by the way.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> We ended up going to see it last night, Berdc. It was ok. Not as funny as the previews made it out to be. There were actually quite a few sad parts.
> 
> What was funny was the number of pregnant women and their partners that were there! That was hilarious! We just kept counting them waddle in. :haha:

You were right. It was just an okay movie. Seems like they used the funniest parts as the previews.


----------



## BERDC99

:happydance: 28 weeks today......I wish I could get some energy to start deep cleaning this house.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Long day yesterday. Dh threw me a birthday party and invited the neighbors and another friend of mine. He made the most awesome meal. Negamaki with a hoisin ginger dipping sauce and an Asian flavored grilled chicken. We also had summer rolls which twinkie probably knows about. They are a kind of raw spring roll. Wrapped in rice paper. I love them. He also made an Asian pasta salad and for dessert we made banana spring rolls with coconut icecream and honey. I ate way too much. Sat by the pool and drank lemonade. It was perfect. Unfortunately today we need to clean house. I want to put it off until Monday but it really needs to be done today. I am so wiped from yesterday though. Andi think I am getting a cold. Yuck! Anyway. Feeling pretty good and positive. Friday will be six weeks and I will hopefully get my scan on the 31st. I just hope they don't say I need to make another apt. I want them to just walk me into us. Dont know how much longer I will be able to stand it. Lol I haven't had any spotting. My symptoms are still up. Exhausted all the time. Nauseous most of the time and my need to place frozen peas on my boobs. Lol they are on fire. I won't get any milk though. Didn't have any with dd or ds. I remember the lactation consultant with ds making me feel so bad about want ing to just do formula but I knew I didn't have milk because with dd she was starving dr told me I had to go to formula. I had know Idea either she lost weight and it was scary. Some had decided with ds not to do it because I felt so bad when I couldn't feed dd. anyway so this crazy omg you have to breast feed woman comes in and wants to to take pills and hook myself up to some machine they call install in my house that would massage my boobs so to speak and I would have to be attached to it more often then not until milk came in. Lol then she says it's the most natural way to feed my baby. I said lady there ain't nothin natural about pills and machines. I'm good please leave. So ridiculous. So I have already informed dh breast feeding is not up for discussion. I am not going thru that again. 

So Moter, colta, tv.... How are the cycles going? When is the next anticipated o?
Berdc, Menb, Twinkie.... How are y'all doing?
Mighty.... How are you hanging in there girl? Are you really out or can we hope you are going to try again?


----------



## moter98

Congrats on 28 weeks berdc!

Mail, you are so lucky. If DH were to cook me any meal I would think I'd died and gone to heaven,lol! You hang on to that guy, sounds like a one in a million. Glad you enjoyed your birthday. Remember to take it easy when you can.

AFM, had a great day so far. It was a rare time that DH wasn't working lately so we all went out to look for a new patio set. Ours is pretty beaten up from the puppy chewing it up and the wind blowing the chairs over and chipping the plastic armrests off. So, we bought a really nice heavy duty set this time. Should be here by tonight. Can't wait to see it all set up. Then we went to a friends for lunch and had a ton of good food to eat. Love when spring/summer rolls around cause we get to have weekly get togethers with friends again. In winter, everybody hibernates cause it's too darn cold to go out and do anything!


----------



## mailcmm

Sounds like you had a great day Moter. We are having a lazy day. Well we did clean the house. Dh did kitchen and floors and I did bedrooms and baths. Got it knocked out quick and I am happiest when my house is clean. I know I have a keeper. He cooks, cleans, does laundry. Its amazing to have help.


----------



## BERDC99

I have to agree Motor. I love3 summer, but I am scared the heat is going to get the best of me this year. It is only 85 here today and it is hard for me to breath outside. The pool is nice but I think the water is still about 5 degrees to cold. Maybe next week it will feel better to me. My DH and dog swims in it but I just cant make myself get in.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Sounds like you had a great day Moter. We are having a lazy day. Well we did clean the house. Dh did kitchen and floors and I did bedrooms and baths. Got it knocked out quick and I am happiest when my house is clean. I know I have a keeper. He cooks, cleans, does laundry. Its amazing to have help.

i'm pretty lucky there too. DH is a perfectionist so has no problem cleaning. though he would never touch a load of laundry. when we first moved in together we established who would do what so it was fair. i cook and do laundry, he cleans bathrooms, vacuums, and does floors. though i do more of that now that i only work part time, which is only fair. but since dh is such a perfectionist, he always keeps things clean. DS on the other hand, he can create a huge mess in less than 60 seconds!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I have to agree Motor. I love3 summer, but I am scared the heat is going to get the best of me this year. It is only 85 here today and it is hard for me to breath outside. The pool is nice but I think the water is still about 5 degrees to cold. Maybe next week it will feel better to me. My DH and dog swims in it but I just cant make myself get in.

85 already?! that's hot. 70's weather is my favorite. even 60's is great.


----------



## mailcmm

God what I wouldnt give for it to be 85. We are in the 90s. By next month we will hit 100 I am sure.


----------



## moter98

I wouldn't make it out there mail. Way too hot for me. I get nauseous when I'm hot. On the days when it's 90 I stay inside in the air conditioning. It's perfect weather right now. Not humid and 60's-70's. It's the heat and humidity together that I can't take.


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> We ended up going to see it last night, Berdc. It was ok. Not as funny as the previews made it out to be. There were actually quite a few sad parts.
> 
> What was funny was the number of pregnant women and their partners that were there! That was hilarious! We just kept counting them waddle in. :haha:
> 
> You were right. It was just an okay movie. Seems like they used the funniest parts as the previews.Click to expand...

Yep, agreed!


----------



## menb

It got mighty close to 90 today in Chicago. Definitely an air condition day. Yeah, the humidity here is also quite a monster. I never understood it until I visited somewhere where the temp was even hotter, but it actually felt cooler than in Chicago. That's why they say we have three seasons: summer, winter and construction. In Chi, it goes from needing a jacket to wanting to be naked in a matter of hours. Cool town, eh? :)

Just getting home from Youth Group and have just enough time for a quick PB&J sandwich before bed. Hope everyone has a great Monday! Chow...

Oh, and thanks for asking, Mail...all is great with me and the bambinos. They're moving quite a bit now, so that makes me happy. Have an u/s, doc appointment and the glucose test on Tuesday, so that's exciting! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Sounds like you all had a great weekend. Well my Korean realatives are in town. So far hasn't been to bad, but two of them don't speak English, so not like I have to sit and have a conversation with them! Tonight is a break from visiting them, so I really need to be productive around my house! I also started a sewing project. I made a bib and two burp rags for little dude :) I am going to try to make a bib and two more burp rags for my friend's baby shower (she is having a girl, so it is really fun to pick out cute girly prints!). I'll try to post pics later. Little dude's are super hero ones (one burp cloth is batman, the other is avengers, and the bib is reversible so both prints). DH saw it and yelled at me for mixing DS and marvel super heroes, LOL, he is such a nerd!


----------



## moter98

Haha! Your dh is too funny. Sounds like a lot of fun Twinkie


----------



## mailcmm

I agree with dh Twinkie.... You can't mix dc and marvel. Personally. Think marvel is way cooler then dc. Batman gets a pass only because Christian bale made him cool. Lol dh doesn't care if we have a boy or a girl. Either sex will be getting marvel bedtime stories at birth lol and will inherrit a comic book collection that is 30,000 strong and still growing. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Menb.. Glad they are moving lots now. So cool that you are having twins. I am sure I speak for us all when I say I hope you can post an us pic. We want to see those little suckers. Good luck with dr apt tomorrow


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I agree with dh Twinkie.... You can't mix dc and marvel. Personally. Think marvel is way cooler then dc. Batman gets a pass only because Christian bale made him cool. Lol dh doesn't care if we have a boy or a girl. Either sex will be getting marvel bedtime stories at birth lol and will inherrit a comic book collection that is 30,000 strong and still growing. Lol

LOL, well I will make sure he doesn't use the wrong burp cloth with the wrong side of the bib then ;) The batman print is cute, it has the bat signs and just words like "Bam", "Pow", "Whack", just like the old batman tv show! Little dude also has a NASCAR burp rag that I bought, which was my inspiration to start my sewing project, LOL.


----------



## moter98

DH told me to book a weekend getaway at a resort close to us he heard about. I've booked it for next month and am so excited! We haven't had any quality time to spend together for a long time. With DH so busy for work now we don't see muh of each other. Tis the season for a realtor, but it comes at a price to family time. Can't wait for June now!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> DH told me to book a weekend getaway at a resort close to us he heard about. I've booked it for next month and am so excited! We haven't had any quality time to spend together for a long time. With DH so busy for work now we don't see muh of each other. Tis the season for a realtor, but it comes at a price to family time. Can't wait for June now!

That sounds like fun! Glad DH could get away for a weekend!


----------



## moter98

He just said book it and he will work around it. That's the plus side of being a realtor. You can take off whenever you want. Though he will still be working a bit on vacation taking phone calls and laptop work. Better than nothing though. :)


----------



## BERDC99

Menb-glad the babies are moving and you can feel them now. Dont freak out like I do when you dont feel much movement in a days time. I have already been in once for reduced fetal movement and everything was okay. Today is another one of them days that I would like to go get checked. As soon as I get home today we will be breaking out the doppler to listen to her. She seems to be a very quite baby. Hope she stays that way after she is born, but for now it scares me to death. Eating ice cream right now to see if I can get her to move and give me some relief.


----------



## moter98

Have you tried laying in your side for 10 minutes? Sometimes that gets baby kicking


----------



## mailcmm

My dr told me to get on all fours and sway from side to side. Apparently they hat that. Always got ds and dd moving. Lol 

Moter... That sounds awesome. I want to go away again. Our honeymoon wasn't nearly long enough.


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- sorry your little girl causes you so much worry. I definately don't have that problem with this one! He is a crazy man! I feel him constantly thoughout the day. He is always either kicking or punching me! I have a feeling he is going to be a handful!


----------



## BERDC99

I have been at work so couldnt try much other than drink cold ice water. Getting ready to go home and use the doppler. I think alot of my problem s my anterior placenta.


----------



## moter98

Oh that's right! That must be why


----------



## BERDC99

Made it home and pulled out the doppler. HR was in the 149 range just like always. She must just be behind my placenta or just being a proper little lady. Gosh I hope the next 10 weeks fly by.


----------



## moter98

Oh good news!


----------



## mailcmm

Good news berdc. And I hope the next 34 weeks just flys by. Lol 

9 days till I see the dr. So ready.


----------



## moter98

9 days yet? Hurry up time!


----------



## mailcmm

I know. It's killing me. I just want to know if everything is ok. Hate the waiting game. Still doing ok all things considered though. I do worry some but am trying to stay positive.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg girls if you are looking for something to watch a&e has a duck dynasty marathon on. This is the funniest show on tv right now. And I actually have neighbors who act like this lol


----------



## moter98

haha! i gotta watch the bachelorette tonight, or i would check it out. 

yep, all you can do is stay positive, beats the alternative.


----------



## mailcmm

Seriously the bachelorette doesn't have anything on this....husband: I love squirrels. Squirrel has a flavor all of its own but I havent eaten many other rodents. Here sweetie.... Squirrel brains.
Wife; squirrel brains makes you smart. That's where the smarts are.... Squirrel brains 


Lmao


----------



## moter98

Haha! That's hilarious


----------



## mailcmm

And it just got better.... Grandpa to grandson .... Son you don't want a woman with too much makeup on her face. She could be all dolled up and pretty but makeup just hides a whole lot of evil and you don't want an evil woman. The life lessons rolling out of the country is hilarious. Lol


----------



## moter98

:rofl:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, that show sound hilarious!

Berdc- glad your little girl is doing well!

Well I had a bit of a scare last night, with some spotting/bleeding. It wasn't much and seems to be stopping this morning. I debated on whether or not to page my Dr., but since I wasn't having contractions I figured he wouldn't be too concerned, so I am going to call this morning and see if they want to see me. I am sure if they have me come in he will tell me my cervix is "irritated". That seems to be his standard answer. But the baby was moving around like crazy last night, so it doesn't seem to be bothering him, just his Momma!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I don't know how you stay so calm. Hopefully it is just an irritated cervix. Keep us posted. 

The show is hilarious. Dh and I fell asleep watching it last night. Good stuff. They just remind me so much of our neighbors. They eat frogs from our lake and squirrels etc. they are real country folk. Maybe 12 teeth between them lol. Our little section of our road looks so funny. You have their place (a 1960s mobile home with a shed that their son lives in) followed by ours (a plantation with our house and my parents which is 8000 square feet and has a fountain) and then our other neighbor (a horse farm with a 3000 square foot house). The neighbor is very out of place but there is no zoning so we can't keep our area uniform.


----------



## Twinkie210

Honestly, it wasn't as alarming since I wasn't having contraction and I could feel the baby moving. The bleeding was much scarier in the first tri, when you have no idea what is going on in there. I just hope that my Dr. wants to see me and at least check me to give me reassurance that everything is OK. The only thing that worries me is how often I have braxton hicks contractions and I already feel the achiness pressure against my cervix (I remember having this with my son the last couple weeks). I brought this up with my Dr. and he assured me that it is normal, but the bleeding is a new 2nd tri symptom.


----------



## mailcmm

With my first 2 pregnancies I was monitored for an incompetent cervix. Nothing ever went wrong. But i remember being worried by the pressure so I am pretty positive that is normal. I am going to talk to my dr about coming in more frequently as I am so worried. Hopefully your dr will get you in to at least ease your mind.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie-I hope your doctor takes a look just to be sure. Good thing is you can feel your little one moving all around. 

Mail- Counting down the days makes it go by so much faster. I hope you get an ultrasound for reassurance. You would think they would considering what happened last time. I hope they give you several until you are able to feel movement. 

I go back to the doctor tomorrow for my 28 week checkup. I have to get my rhogam shot right in the butt. It sucks! Then on Tuesday I get my 4D ultrasound. I am so excited. They didnt have them when I had my son. I cant wait to get a better glimpse of what Olivia is going to look like. But my past ultrasounds I think she is going to look like her daddy. She had his profile in my last one. Then I get another ultrasound at 32 and I also start my stress test that week. I will get an ultrasound and a stress test every week until I have her.


----------



## BERDC99

Oh Yeah.....Last night Olivia kicked so hard I could see movement from the outside. Always wonderful to feel after not feeling much movement all day long.


----------



## mailcmm

Just a little punch to say yeah I'm still here quit your worrying lol. You will post 4d pics right? 

Gosh this has been such a journey. It's so cool we are all doing this together. To the end. So Moter, colta and tv let's catch those eggs. I have high hopes for you girls. 

Afm... Very ready for my appointment. Not coming fast enough. Feel pretty good. Can't wear any of my pants had to get out the maternity shorts. I can button pants just fine. I can't sit without pain. Lol I think this may have something to do with the fact that I have been practically pregnant since August. Lol and I already have 2 kids. I don't think my body knows what to do. Was supposed to work today but haven't heard from my client. Darn now I will have to go tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Honestly, it wasn't as alarming since I wasn't having contraction and I could feel the baby moving. The bleeding was much scarier in the first tri, when you have no idea what is going on in there. I just hope that my Dr. wants to see me and at least check me to give me reassurance that everything is OK. The only thing that worries me is how often I have braxton hicks contractions and I already feel the achiness pressure against my cervix (I remember having this with my son the last couple weeks). I brought this up with my Dr. and he assured me that it is normal, but the bleeding is a new 2nd tri symptom.

praying for you twinkie. has your dr. checked your cervical length and for any funneling? this would tell him wether the spotting was anything to worry about. be sure to mention that you feel pressure too. the more info they have the better. i had those braxton hicks contractions from about week 18-20 all through my pregnancy with DS. i guess you also get them more frequently after your first pregnancy too.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, my Dr. had me come in to get checked just in case, but like I suspected the bleeding was caused by my cervix being irritated (he said it looked swollen and inflamed). He checked and said that it was closed and nice and long still so shouldn't be anything to worry about. He did say not to be surprised if I had more bleeding, especially after I have sex. So atleast it isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Well, my Dr. had me come in to get checked just in case, but like I suspected the bleeding was caused by my cervix being irritated (he said it looked swollen and inflamed). He checked and said that it was closed and nice and long still so shouldn't be anything to worry about. He did say not to be surprised if I had more bleeding, especially after I have sex. So atleast it isn't anything to worry about.

That is great news!


----------



## moter98

what a relief! glad to hear all is well. maybe your cervix is just really sensitive.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> what a relief! glad to hear all is well. maybe your cervix is just really sensitive.

I guess, I have had bleeding at 5,6,9,14, and now 21 weeks all attributed to an "inflamed cervix". Something I could do without!


----------



## moter98

oh wow! stressful. at least all is well. some women do bleed all throughout pregnancy and it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## mailcmm

So glad to hear all is well Twinkie. Really great news!


----------



## mailcmm

Holy morning sickness. I feel awful. This really sucks. I am a chef the smell of cooking food cannot make me ill. How am I supposed to work? Dh making in omelette and it smells so foul. Thai cuisine is being banned I can't imagine what fish sauce would do to me. I may through the fish sauce away lest some fool opens the bottle.


----------



## moter98

Sorry you are feeling awful mail. Try to remember that morning sickness is a good sign of a healthy baby! Is there anyway that dh can take over the catering for a few weeks? I imagine it's not going to be easy to cook while throwing up all the time!


----------



## mailcmm

I wish he could take over. Unfortunately I need to be there. Will just have to muddle through. I don't vomit much. Just gag a lot and feel terribly quesy on and off.


----------



## mailcmm

How long until you o?


----------



## moter98

Probably 4 more days yet.


----------



## mailcmm

Well you are getting close! Hopefully this will be it.


----------



## mailcmm

From your chart it looks as maybe you od on Monday. Will have to see what your temp does tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

No. Way to early yet. Still negative opk's. My coverline is usually at 97.9 so my temps go from about 97.4-97.8 in my follicular phase, then will jump to 98+ after ov.

I think I will get a sticky within 3 months. At least that's my goal, lol!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I wish he could take over. Unfortunately I need to be there. Will just have to muddle through. I don't vomit much. Just gag a lot and feel terribly quesy on and off.

Try keeping a lemon or peppermint around to smell when you are cooking. That might help. Maybe even get some of the candy. I've heard ginger, peppermint and lemon drops can help. Also, taking extra b complex vitamin can help with morning sickness


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- peppermint and sour candies! And if the nausea gets too bad call your Dr. The medicine for morning sickness can work wonders.

Moter- good luck catching that egg!

AFM- another morning of spotting :( but since I had an internal exam yesterday I am sure that is what it is from. I sure hope it stops for good soon. Even though I know what is causing it, it still causes worry in the back of my mind.


----------



## mailcmm

I can only imagine. Hope the spotting stops soon.

Thanks for the advice will get some candies at the store today.


----------



## moter98

Could be from the exam. Happens to me almost every time. FX it goes away very soon


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I hope you get your bfp this cycle then we will be due near each other. All the other ladies are giving birth this year. I need a buddy. Lol


----------



## moter98

Me too! I'm trying to be patient though. It might not happen right away but I know it will happen eventually. I did get pregnant twice in the last year so I know I can get pregnant. Just waiting on when.


----------



## BERDC99

Went to the doctor this morning and he wasn't happy with me saying fetal movement is better some days than others. Soo he sent me to have a stress test and ultrasound. I still have to go back on Tuesday to get my 4D because that is for a growth ultrasound. Everything was fine. Olivia was kicking away I just can not feel it because of my placenta. She was nice enough to switch over to 4D for us today, but he feet was in her face and it was hard to get any good shots of her. The tech did say that my fluid is on the low side of normal. I drink plenty of water but must not be enough. Guess I am going to start flooding my self with water from now on. Here is my picture from today. I hope Tuesday she is in a better position, but I am not getting my hopes up cause of last two she has been in the same position.
 



Attached Files:







4D1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mailcmm

Wow berdc... I hope the next one she behaves. That is so cool. Glad everything is well. Keep drinking water and try to rest. That usually helps.


----------



## moter98

Glad dr made sure all was well. Does the placenta position pose any problems for delivery?


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Glad dr made sure all was well. Does the placenta position pose any problems for delivery?

Not that he has mentioned. I think I read that I will be able to deliever as normal.


----------



## moter98

That's good. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Glad it won't be a problem berdc. How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... When do you start the progesterone cream? Did you get it? I thought you did. I know you are doing a slew of stuff.


----------



## moter98

I did get it. I'm taking so many supplements now I rattle when I walk, lol! I may hold off on it yet, will see what my temps look like. If they look low then I will use it


----------



## moter98

I am so proud, thought this was worthy of a post. DS has finally used his potty chair for the intended purpose! He always sits on it at bathtime while water is filling up the tub and this time he actually went! So, so proud. Hoping he makes it a habit......he is gonna be 2 in a couple weeks.


----------



## mailcmm

That is awesome! Just keep sitting him on it and he will. I used to take my kids every hour and let them go "potty" and after a week we were done with diapers.


----------



## moter98

Really?! Oh wow. Ds can't use the word potty yet, so I think I will wait to try the full out potty training till he can verbalize better. But this is a great start. Before he couldn't make himself go when I asked. He would try, but just wasn't getting it. But now he gets it. So exciting!


----------



## mailcmm

It is exciting stuff. My dd was potty trained by her second birthday but she was able to ask for chicken nuggets at her first birthday. Lol she could also pronunciate laura and yellow without saying laula or lellow. My ds was almost 3. With dd I started early as her and her brother ore only 14 months apart. 2 in diapers is the pits and super expensive.


----------



## moter98

Yeah ds isn't showing he's ready for full time training yet, but we have a good start. Will keep trying asking him to go during bath time and see how he does. He has hit milestones at the far end of normal an is slightly behind in speech-we might need some speech therapy-so if we can start seriously potty training by 2 1/2 I will be so happy.


----------



## mailcmm

Well keep up,the good work. Getting them to go in the pot is half the battle. I'd wait on the speech bit. My son was a slow talker and now he won't shut up. I mean literally he even talks to himself while in the restroom. Lol


----------



## moter98

Lol! At this point I will welcome speech as opposed to the whining all the time. It's getting better though the more words he learns


----------



## BERDC99

Girls always learn to go potty earlier than boys. With my son I would put him on the toliet backwards and put cheerios in the water. I thought it was fun to try and pee through the cheerios.


----------



## moter98

Haha! Sounds creative


----------



## Twinkie210

Contgrats to your DS moter! My DS was kind of hard to potty train (I have heard boys generally are). He could tell me after he went, he just wasn't interested in using the potty. We were finally able to get him to start using it at 2.5 and by his 3rd birthday he was pretty much potty trained (he still wore pull ups when we went out, just in case, but didn't really need them). With him we had to wait for it to be his idea. I also found that a sticker chart worked well for him. Everytime he went he got to put a sticker on his "chart" (which at first was a real chart, but in the end was just a piece of constructio paper taped to the wall LOL). We had the problem that he never wanted to quit doing what he was doing to go to the bathroom (especially if he had to poop). As sad as it is, there are still times that I have to make him go to the bathroom because he will literally wait until the last second. I am hoping #2 will be easier, since he will have his brother and hopefully want to do stuff like him...


----------



## moter98

I will try a chart in the next few months. I have one all ready, but he wouldn't get it yet


----------



## mailcmm

I used hot wheels. Lol everyday he went potty in the pot all day he got a car and if he went a whole week he got the small playset. 2 weeks and $30. Lol but he really really loved his cars. I too did fruit loops in the toilet and we had a point system. Lol he loved it and I would find him playing in the bathroom going potty. I think I should retry the fruit loops because after five his aim went to hell. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Afm... Tomorrow is 6weeks. Kinda excited about it. Have had no spotting but that means only slight joy as, even though I spotted at 3/3 with the last, I didn't spot when I mcd and so didn't find out about it until 12 weeks. Hoping for the best though. Only 7 days until my appointment. Really hoping for an us. I am ridiculously tired. Nausea wasn't so bad today. Still slightly quesy though. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I used hot wheels. Lol everyday he went potty in the pot all day he got a car and if he went a whole week he got the small playset. 2 weeks and $30. Lol but he really really loved his cars. I too did fruit loops in the toilet and we had a point system. Lol he loved it and I would find him playing in the bathroom going potty. I think I should retry the fruit loops because after five his aim went to hell. Lol

good ideas! ds loves cars too! lol with the fruit loops.


----------



## moter98

FX for you mail.


----------



## mailcmm

I am all for bribery. Lol gosh I am tired. Have to stay up and wait on our photographer. She has our wedding picture DVD. Should be here soon. Really excited about photos


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:
 

> Menb-glad the babies are moving and you can feel them now. Dont freak out like I do when you dont feel much movement in a days time. I have already been in once for reduced fetal movement and everything was okay. Today is another one of them days that I would like to go get checked. As soon as I get home today we will be breaking out the doppler to listen to her. She seems to be a very quite baby. Hope she stays that way after she is born, but for now it scares me to death. Eating ice cream right now to see if I can get her to move and give me some relief.

Yep, sherbet and side laying work for these two! They love the sherbet and HATE the side laying. :)


----------



## mailcmm

I love sherbet. Blue bell makes these tricolor cups that are amazing.


----------



## menb

We're 26 weeks today!!! :happydance: wahoo!!! :happydance: :happydance:

So, I never posted about my doc visit from Tuesday and since I'm wide awake at 3:15am, guess I'll do it now. :shrug:

Got to doc around 9ish and had blood drawn (for the glucose test). Had to drink 'the stuff' and then return for additional draws at 10:18 and then again at 11:18. Luckily while waiting, the nurses were able to reschedule my ultrasound and doc visit since they were originally scheduled for 3pm that afternoon. I DID NOT want to stay at the doc office all day. 

Ultrasound was quick. Just a growth scan. Everyone is looking good. Baby A was measuring at 26w1d, so slightly ahead and Baby B was measuring right on at 25w4days. A was 1lb.14oz. and B was 1lb.10oz. Fluid around both is good at 5.1 cm and 4.6 cm.

Doc appointment went well too. Commented on my fantastic cervix again (and this was a different doctor---so weird). He said at my next appointment, we should start discussing delivery! Yikes!!! :wacko: I've only gained 9 pounds since the beginning of this pregnancy, so I'm a little bummed about that. Doc isn't worried since both babies are doing fine. I guess if I think about my weight from the WAY beginning of when we first started and first got preggo, I've gained a little more than that--maybe 15 or so. Still--I don't like it. But, if doc says I'm ok, I guess it's fine. Twin moms 'should' have gained close to 25-30 by now. My books say to aim for at least 28 pounds by week 28. There is NO way I'll hit that. I seem to be all baby. :shrug: And, I didn't start out 'little'. I was in between a 12/14, so average size for women these days. But, I'm only 5'2, so... Yeah, yeah...I'll try to upload pics! I always forget! :) Oh, yeah--this is totally normal for twin moms, but I'm measuring and experiencing symptoms of a mom 8 weeks ahead of me! So, my bump and my body feel and look like we are 34 weeks! Go me! :wacko:

Well, got results of glucose testing yesterday and DID NOT PASS! I'm so bummed! I've been eating SO much better than normal this entire pregnancy. I couldn't get in touch with the nurse clinician yesterday, so I'll talk with her today. I'm so glad school is almost out cuz the amount of stuff I have to do according to the Maternal Fetal Medicine nurse is crazy! Blood draws after 8-hour fasts every two weeks, specialized diet, strict exercise plan... This is all on top of my already crazily scheduled doc visits and ultrasounds! I think I'll be at the doc office at least once a week now. Maybe they can try and schedule them for the same days--who knows?

Well, I'm gonna try and head back to bed for a couple more hours of sleep. Have great Friday!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

menb- I am glad your babies are doing good! I am a twin and my Mom had gestational diabetes with us and her pregnancy with my brother. It just requires extra care and attention, but is definately manageable even with twins. The fact that you only have gained 9 lbs seems like you must have been managing it pretty well without knowing it!


----------



## moter98

Great news menb! Your weight gain seems on track. With your busy active life I'm not surprised you only gained 9 lbs. you are probably always moving an burning mega calories all day long!


----------



## mailcmm

That's great Menb that the babies are good. Sorry about the glucose test. That sucks.

Afm 6wks today. Still nervous. And finally have wedding pics. I am about to post some. They came out fabulous.


----------



## mailcmm

Here 

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/wedding/15b7c13e.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/wedding/0ab383f2.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/wedding/310b526a.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/wedding/b6f9a6ae.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/wedding/2614ed01.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/wedding/e628ef29.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/wedding/4ae2355d.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/wedding/a7101e53.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/wedding/afb21732.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/wedding/ab3191b2.jpg


----------



## mailcmm

Wow its been quiet. Headed out of town. Staying with the inlaws this weekend. Can't wait to be coming home on Sunday.


----------



## moter98

They are gorgeous mail! Looks like a dream of a day


----------



## mailcmm

It was. Thanks Moter.

Getting close to o. Really hoping this is it. 

Afm... Had the worst night. Mils house is 2 stories and very big. She didn't turn the upstairs ac on so when we went up for bed is was 90 degrees on the thermostat. Now it's only down to 80. Hope tonight is better. Lol


----------



## moter98

positive opk today! :happydance: right on schedule. trying really hard to catch that egg this cycle. 

um, 80 degrees mail? i would be going to a hotel, lol! i can't sleep when it's 74 degrees, much less 80. why oh why wouldn't they turn on the a/c?!!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol no idea. Weather here is in the high 90's too.

Catch that egg!!!


----------



## moter98

Oh my, I would be passed out in that weather!
Working hard on catching that egg. Would be SO happy to get a bfp within the next couple weeks.

A friend and I went to a whole foods and trader joe store this morning. Do you all have those stores nearby? We had to drive an hour and fifteen minutes to get to the nearest one. And so happy we went. Whole foods is a clean eaters dream! They have so much more to oil from and they are way cheaper than our local grocery. Wishing we had one in our area.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- the pics are gorgeous!

Moter- we have both of those in St. Louis, but not near where I live... I have never been in one before.

Well my in-laws are back in town (they left for a few days to drive to niagra falls). I swear I may start WWIII with my SIL. I try to be flexible but DH's family is so freaking crazy! Only a couple more days and my life will be back to normal.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Twinkie I know exactly how you feel. Exactly! Lol last night was better in that we had air in our room. I am ready to go home today. Brought our wedding picture DVD and they still haven't watched it. Been here since Friday. Oh well. Whatever. They don't like me I get it. 

Moter... I would be so happy if you got a bfp in a couple of weeks


----------



## mailcmm

As for whole foods. We are getting one. I did however go to one when I lived in England and it was amazing. They had ostrich eggs. It was so awesome. I know ours won't be that great. Where we live people have no ... I don't know how to put it.... It's a college town. They have lots of bars but no culture. 

Colta, tv.... How goes the ttc?


----------



## television

morning all nothing to report no af 3 days late but:bfn: so just waiting for the :witch:
The wedding photos are beautiful by the way mail


----------



## moter98

Three days late? Hopefully your bfp is coming soon


----------



## Twinkie210

Three days late and still a BFN, that is frustrating!

Well I had more bleeding yesterday, more like a light period but it only lasted for a couple hours. I am having contractions on and off, but nothing regular, which my Dr. said I should be looking for (that or painful contractions or heavy bleeding). The worst part is not knowing what is causing it! But on the bright side baby boy has remained super active, so I don't think this is bothering nearly as much as his Momma!


----------



## moter98

Hope everything is ok. Are they the Braxton hicks? That's normal to get those all the up till you deliver. I had them by 18 weeks I think


----------



## colta

Hello all... can't say too much has been going on. Still waiting to O I think... not really sure. :shrug: Me and DH have been super busy so I really haven't put much thought into temping or monitoring for O. We've been bd'ing plenty, so I'm sure we'll have covered our bases one way or another... but I just haven't been concerning myself over it all that much. 

We're currently waiting to see what's going to happen with our car. It was a lease and we were preparing to buy it, but then DH decided he wanted to purchase a new car and trade this one in. Went to do that and got a deal... but then the dealership turned around and wanted to 're-negotiate' the terms of the deal... so we said screw it, and went back to our original plan. THEN... the dealership called and said they had a new 'better' deal... so we're currently bouncing between two dealerships for two different cars. :dohh: That was confusing... 

Anyway... so yeah, not much going on here.


----------



## moter98

Glad you are not stressing about your cycles. Wish I could do that! Seems to be all I think about. Hope you get the car you want. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- I hate car shopping! I make DH go, pick out a car, then I go to test drive it and sign the papers. I hate dealing with salesmen!

Moter- I am assuming the contractions are Braxton Hicks, because they never get to a regular pattern, but with DS I was having contractions and didn't know it, so I don't know that I am the best at identifying early labor. But I have no signs of a serious problem and baby seems to be moving around fine, so just waiting it out for now. The bleeding has tapered off to brown spotting again, FX'd this is the last of it (although I have said this before).


----------



## moter98

braxton hicks will be painless contractions. totally normal, especially common in 2nd and subsequent pregnancies. mine always felt like painless muscle spasms. like do you ever get this twitch in a muscle? i get them in my arms and legs and that ever annoying eye twitch. that's what mine felt like, only a bigger twitch. 
hope that spotting stops soon! like you haven't got enough to deal with, right?


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- these aren't "twitches", they are definately full on contractions, they start at the bottom of uterus and work their way up until my whole uterus is contracted and last anywhere from 1-2 minutes then gradually relax. But since they aren't painful, I am guessing they are still braxton hicks. I had braxton hicks with DS, I just don't really remember what they felt like with him (that was 9 years ago LOL).


----------



## moter98

Oh. Have you asked dr about it? Mine would "twitch" for a few seconds and it would happen sometimes once every 15 minutes for hours. I never even got the contractions you describe during labor! That's why I didn't know I was even in labor till a friend told me I was, lol! I kept saying, but my stomach isn't getting tight and it's not radiatin all throughout my belly.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Oh. Have you asked dr about it? Mine would "twitch" for a few seconds and it would happen sometimes once every 15 minutes for hours. I never even got the contractions you describe during labor! That's why I didn't know I was even in labor till a friend told me I was, lol! I kept saying, but my stomach isn't getting tight and it's not radiatin all throughout my belly.

Yup mentioned it at both my last regular appt and when I went to get the bleeding checked and he says as long as they are regular or painful, not to worry about them. I was the same way as you with DS, I had no idea I was having contractions. I didn't know until I went for a nonstress test because my BP was up and the nurse told me I was having contractions LOL. It kind of scares me that I won't know until I am really far along with this one and I will deliver him in the car on the way to the hospital! That is probably my worst fear! (Although I think he will be another big baby, so I am not anticipating a quick labor at all)


----------



## moter98

haha! i had even had the "bloody show" the day before and still didn't put it together. i must have been in denial. i kept thinking, but all the books and other moms said my whole stomach would get tight and i would even be able to see it when it contracted. never happened. i just got this searing/stabbing pain that would kind of roll through my stomach now and then. thought it was indigestion. till we went to hospital and dr said i was in labor, lol!


----------



## menb

Weird! Whenever I try to post, it's automatically quoting some other post I didn't even choose to quote--weird.

Anywho, all is quiet here in Chicago. Just trying to make it to the end of the school year without too much drama. Super tired by the end of the day--well, not really tired like sleepy, but just wanting to sit down and rest tired.

Babies are both still moving. That's a good sign, right? In fact, my iPad jumps a bit every once in a while, since it's sitting on my bump while I search, read and post. Baby B must not like it so much. 

I've been having Braxton Hicks pretty frequently too. Def doesn't move from bottom of belly to top though. Just one section of belly gets SUPER, rock hard and then it goes away. My doc said it's all good--body just getting ready. He said they shouldn't be painful--just tightness and no more than 6 an hour. 

I hafta call the dietician tomorrow to set up the appointment for my gestational diabetes. :wacko: Just one more thing to do while trying to shut this school year down. Ugh!!

Well, great pics, Mail!

Hoping for those bfp's soon for ya, Moter, Colta n TV. Good luck with the car, Colta. We'll be getting into the thick of new mini-van shopping soon--just waiting til school is over. Ugh!!!

How's it going Berdc? Any new nursery pics to show off? We just completed our registries yesterday and I'm itching to get started on the nursery and play room.

Twinkie, is it as crazy hot in your part of Illinois? I forget, where are you? How many more days til the fam is gone?


----------



## Twinkie210

menb said:


> Weird! Whenever I try to post, it's automatically quoting some other post I didn't even choose to quote--weird.
> 
> Anywho, all is quiet here in Chicago. Just trying to make it to the end of the school year without too much drama. Super tired by the end of the day--well, not really tired like sleepy, but just wanting to sit down and rest tired.
> 
> Babies are both still moving. That's a good sign, right? In fact, my iPad jumps a bit every once in a while, since it's sitting on my bump while I search, read and post. Baby B must not like it so much.
> 
> I've been having Braxton Hicks pretty frequently too. Def doesn't move from bottom of belly to top though. Just one section of belly gets SUPER, rock hard and then it goes away. My doc said it's all good--body just getting ready. He said they shouldn't be painful--just tightness and no more than 6 an hour.
> 
> I hafta call the dietician tomorrow to set up the appointment for my gestational diabetes. :wacko: Just one more thing to do while trying to shut this school year down. Ugh!!
> 
> Well, great pics, Mail!
> 
> Hoping for those bfp's soon for ya, Moter, Colta n TV. Good luck with the car, Colta. We'll be getting into the thick of new mini-van shopping soon--just waiting til school is over. Ugh!!!
> 
> How's it going Berdc? Any new nursery pics to show off? We just completed our registries yesterday and I'm itching to get started on the nursery and play room.
> 
> Twinkie, is it as crazy hot in your part of Illinois? I forget, where are you? How many more days til the fam is gone?

It is going to be super hot today! I think around 95 or so, we are supposed to break a record (I am right across the river from St. Louis, MO, so Southwestern Illinois ;))

In laws are leaving Tuesday night. So I will be back to my normal routine for a few days then DS is leaving for florida with my parents early Sunday morning.


----------



## mailcmm

Well you all talk about heat but let me tell you.... Twinkie your ds is gonna melt in fl. Lol it's been ungodly hot. Lol 

Thanks everyone in re to the pics. It was a perfect day. 

Moter... Hoping you caught that egg.

Colta... Good luck with catching your egg and the car.

Tv.... I hope you get your bfp. Can you go to the dr for a blood test?

Twinkie.... Hate that you are still spotting. I can imagine how horrible that must be. Hopefully it sil stop. I had Braxton hicks. Knew it wasn't labor because my kids were sunny side up. I was told my labor would be in my back and it was. But I was in labor for days and days. Wish it was a oh I'm in labor must get to hospital event. Lol finally I talked them into inducing. 

Afm... Feeling pretty good. Really tired still nauseous without vomit. Haven't been crampy like last times am super super tired, boobs hurt, and my gums are bleeding. I hope this is all very promising. Lol dr apt on Thursday. Can't wait.

Berdc... How's it going?


----------



## moter98

got my first positive opk on sat morning, no temp rise today. :( yesterday opk's were darker than control. never happened to me before and even this morning my opk was negative, but the line was almost as dark as control. i like to think i just had a good strong ov this cycle. hoping for a huge temp spike tomorrow. 

yay for dr appt on thurs mail! just a few more days to go.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah the suspense is killing me. I just want an us. I need an us. Lol then the next 4 weeks will be hell. Still doing ok all things considered though. 

That's wierd about your opk. Maybe you geared up to o and didnt. Then od after? I don't like the opks. I think they are too unreliable. I never had one with a definitive positive. I actually don't think the temping and the opks helped too much. Only used them that once and still managed to get pregnant the other times. I think the fact that I am so flipping fertile is the hardest part for me to swallow. On the other hand I feel we have more shots to get a healthy one. I just can't stand all the loses.


----------



## moter98

I've been doing the charting opk's for so long now it would stress me out more not to know. Sure will be nice to be able to be done with all this though when I finally get my sticky. 

Try to stay positive an remember my dr even said you have a 65% chance of a healthy pregnancy. It's gonna be a nervewracking few weeks. But they will pass!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter... I just hope they pass quickly. Lol


----------



## moter98

Well, you can pass the time posting here :)


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. That's always a good Time passer.


----------



## moter98

Well, if I don't get a bfp this cycle it won't be for lack of trying, lol!


----------



## television

Af came last night and here full on today joy!!!!!


----------



## moter98

So sorry tv. StuPid witch


----------



## mailcmm

That sucks tv. The witch is cruel.

Well Moter that's the way to do it. Catch that egg.

Morning all. Only 2 more days. I can't wait to get Thursday over with. I just need to know everything is ok. Really want to call and see if they can see me today. Lol I won't though. I mean all signs point to everything is ok. I've had no spotting and haven't been really crampy. Still have lots of symptoms. I know that I will feel better seeing a baby and a hb I will still stress until my next apt. Since last time I had a hb and then everything went wrong. So technically I have 4 wks and 2 days till my mind is at ease.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- I hope you caught that egg!

TV- so sorry the witch got you :(

Mail- DS goes to Florida every year with my parents, he doesn't mind the heat and loves to swim, so I think he will be fine. Me and DH are leaving to join them on the 7th and I don't think that I will be as big of a fan of the heat! LOL

I am glad you having strong symptoms! I will have everything crossed for you on Thursday.

AFM- well the spotting stopped (yay!) but still muddling through with these stupid braxton hicks. Honestly I don't see this one making it to his due date. They had to induce me with DS and I would guess that they will be trying to stop labor with this crazy one. I don't know why just a feeling I have (he is my trouble maker already ;))


----------



## moter98

Twinkie that just means he's gonna be a wonderful baby. He's giving you all the trouble now to get it out of the way :)


----------



## moter98

Mail, hang in there. You are just 2 days away from your appt. just try to take it one scan at a time!


----------



## moter98

Got my temp rise this morning :)


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie that just means he's gonna be a wonderful baby. He's giving you all the trouble now to get it out of the way :)

I don't know, DS was a laid back baby (even before he was born) and he has kept that personality. I am thinking this one is showing his true colors early LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Got my temp rise this morning :)

Yeah! Onto the testing countdown!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie that just means he's gonna be a wonderful baby. He's giving you all the trouble now to get it out of the way :)
> 
> I don't know, DS was a laid back baby (even before he was born) and he has kept that personality. I am thinking this one is showing his true colors early LOL.Click to expand...

My ds gave me no troubles during pregnancy. He stayed out of my ribs and never kicker too hard. No morning sickness. Then he was born and cried 14 hours a day and now he's a whiner. But of course I live him very much and wouldn't change it!


----------



## BERDC99

Good morning girls! I am back from my 4D ultrasound and we couldnt see anymore today then we did last week. Her face was up against my placenta at first then she put her arms and legs across her face. She just wants it to be a total suprise when she arrives. 

My fluid was 10.1 last week at my ultrasound and it was 9.7 today. Seems to be going down even with me drinking four liters of water per day. Going to ask my doctor about it next week. I know it is still within normal range but just on the low side. I hope it dont get much lower. I start my weekly ultrasounds in three weeks when I am 32 weeks.


----------



## moter98

Good luck berdc! Hope the fluid stays stable. I never knew they could check that. Dr never said anything to me about it with ds.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I had never heard of fluid levels either. But it's been awhile. 

Twinkie... So glad the bleeding stopped. 

Afm... Day has been horrible. I am really crampy. I know it's probably normal but I am a tad worried. Ready for today to end.


----------



## moter98

Take a nap if you can!


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Yeah I had never heard of fluid levels either. But it's been awhile.
> 
> Twinkie... So glad the bleeding stopped.
> 
> Afm... Day has been horrible. I am really crampy. I know it's probably normal but I am a tad worried. Ready for today to end.

Try not to worry! It is so hot outside and you have so many hormones racing through your body right now, crampy is definately normal. Your Dr. appt will be here before you know it!


----------



## mailcmm

Dr tomorrow!!! so ready for that. Cramps are better. i think its from my constipation. Cant wait for no iron prenatal vitamins. Yesterday didnt get any better. My dogs got into a fight on my bed and the wimpy one peed on it. Of course this happened at 10pm so we had to sleep on the couch. It was truly awful lol

Moter... i hope this is it. How much longer til dr does something? because we are already 1 month closer.


----------



## moter98

good luck at dr tomorrow. :)

i can't go back to dr for infertility till mid november. i don't want to wait that long so i'm just gonna go ahead and get my bfp this cycle.


----------



## mailcmm

I like that plan. Lol


----------



## menb

moter98 said:


> good luck at dr tomorrow. :)
> 
> i can't go back to dr for infertility till mid november. i don't want to wait that long so i'm just gonna go ahead and get my bfp this cycle.

You go girl!!!!!!:happydance: Get that BFP!


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> I like that plan. Lol

I'll be thinking about ya tomorrow, Mail. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

How are the twins doing?


----------



## Twinkie210

Appt day mail!


----------



## moter98

Got my crosshairs today!


----------



## mailcmm

Contacts great Moter. Really hoping this is your cycle.

Afm... Stomach in knots. Apt at 110pm. Day not moving fast enough. Super nervous. Will post as soon as I have news. God I just hope everything is ok.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Moter if you get your bfp we will be due only 1 mo apart!


----------



## moter98

Hope the day goes by faster for you mail.


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay for crosshairs!!!

FX'd for a good appt!


----------



## mailcmm

Leaving in a few minutes. Want to vomit I am so scared. Made a crockpot meal just in case. I have a house full of kids so if everything goes south I need to make sure they are fed.


----------



## moter98

FX for you mail. Remember that this time is different. You've had no scares do far and 65% of subsequent pregnancies are healthy!!!!! Good luck. Will be checking the thread for news all day.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks moter. Trying to stay optimistic. All checked in and waiting to be called back.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Thanks moter. Trying to stay optimistic. All checked in and waiting to be called back.

Tell them to hurry up. We want to know everything is okay with you.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, what berdc said!


----------



## mailcmm

So I don't forget. There is a blood test they can run to tell you what your egg reserves are. Its called an amh test.


----------



## mailcmm

LOL still in the waiting room.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> So I don't forget. There is a blood test they can run to tell you what your egg reserves are. Its called an amh test.

First Response makes a fertility test that is supposed to test this level too. I have heard mixed results about it though, because it is just a line test like a pregnancy test and doesn't give you exact numbers. It would be interesting to know, but I know I that my Dr. would not run this test on me for awhile since I am not even 30 yet ;)


----------



## mailcmm

Still waiting. They must be behind


----------



## moter98

Boo. Tell them we are waiting to hear! Geez, how inconsiderate. :p


----------



## mailcmm

They aren't going to do an us today. Haven't seen doc yet. Going to raise hell.


----------



## moter98

What?! Why ever not?


----------



## colta

Mail - hope things go well... Tell them if they don't show up with an ultrasound machine pronto you're going to stick that stupid little ultrasound wand right up their arse! :thumbup: :winkwink:

Well... feeling good so far. Forgot to temp this cycle... :dohh: ...but whatev's. I've really become quite laid back and mellow about the whole thing. Not entirely sure why, but I'm glad for it... I was WAY too stressed about it before. And my being not stressed has meant DH has been not stressed and therefore things in the bedroom are SO much more awesome! :haha:
I've also gotten full tilt into my whole exercise thing again... not so much the diet thing, I am going to try weight watchers eventually I think... but I dunno, I'll figure it out when I get there. 

OH... and interesting news. If I am pregnant this cycle, my little bean would be due on my birthday! How wild is that?


----------



## mailcmm

So the nurse said they would have to order one. Then tells me my dr is in surgery and I have to see the midwife. The same one who couldn't find the hb and wouldn't order an ultrasound. So I was very upset. She comes in tells me I am only 5 wks and 6 days pregnant. My last period was April 13. She tells me it's too early and I freak. Tears the whole bit. She says I'll ask us. Us says at 5weeks we won't see much so the midwife tells me that it will just worry me more not to see anything but they will do it. I freaked more and am waiting for next week. That midwife just makes me nervouse next time this happens I will just reschedule. Going to cry for at least 3 hours because I am so upset.


----------



## colta

Oh... and DH has conned me into writing a book. Apparently he thinks I'm a 'FANTASTICAL' writer or something and got a bunch of my old instructors/classmates/friends to bombard me with book requests...:dohh: So, here goes that. Not really sure what I think of it... but eh.


----------



## moter98

Lmao colta!

Glad you aren't stressed about your cycles. Haven't been able to do that myself yet


----------



## mailcmm

God I just want to scream. Today was a total waste of my time. She wouldn't even give me prenatals without iron. I haven't gone to the rest room in 6 days. That can't be healthy she told me to eat more fiber. Fiber doesn't help I am already eating extra. So I feel like I will explode literally. I am so very very angry right now.p


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> God I just want to scream. Today was a total waste of my time. She wouldn't even give me prenatals without iron. I haven't gone to the rest room in 6 days. That can't be healthy she told me to eat more fiber. Fiber doesn't help I am already eating extra. So I feel like I will explode literally. I am so very very angry right now.p

I take an over the counter prenatal that has no iron in it. It is the gummy ones called like vita fusion or something. I buy mine at walmart.


----------



## mailcmm

They want me on the prescription one cause of higher folic acid. But I know it comes iron free. I hate this midwife. I just feel like she isn't thorough


----------



## moter98

You can just take the vitafusion kind with a separate folic acid supplement...... Or eat like apples a day :p


----------



## mailcmm

Lol and I just found further proof of her ineptness. With a lmp of 4/13 I am 6w6d today with a due date of 1/18. She had me at 5w6 days with a due date of 1/13. And according to that date I would be 7wk4days. She's the worst midwife I have ever been too.


----------



## moter98

Is there someone else you can see?


----------



## mailcmm

Yes my dr got called into surgery. So they said I had to see her. So I will see my dr next time. God if I get to delivery and she is there I will drive to a different hospital. Lol I should have said that's fine and gotten the us today. I know I am at least 7 weeks. Am I wrong in thinking I would see something? She told me we would be lucky to see a fetal pole this early and there would definitely not be a hb. I am positive 6 wks is usually early enough to see something.


----------



## moter98

i thought it was 6 weeks? thats when my sil went in and they told her she was having 3 babies


----------



## BERDC99

I had my first ultrasound at 4 weeks and 5 days then again at 7 weeks and 3 days. At the 7 weeks one we seen the hb. I think it is the link under my tickers.


----------



## mailcmm

I heard a hb last time at 6 wks she said that was lucky. Nothing I can do now. I just wanted some peace of mind


----------



## moter98

why not call tomorrow and speak with your drs nurse? explain your circumstance and request a scan for 7 weeks. i really don't see why you can't have one.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh I could have gotten one today. She went to us and cleared me a space. Then came back and told me it was pointless to go and that I wouldn't see anything and that I would just be more worried then I was now. I got scared and already feel pretty nervous so I said I'd wait. She just made it seem like it was a really really bad idea. And dh who knows nothing of developement was like honey we should wait no reason to worry yourself more but he has no idea how worried I am already.


----------



## moter98

Oh! I misunderstood. So I googles it and it said most will see a heartbeat by 6 weeks but may take till 7 weeks. She probably was just trying to not stress you out if you wouldn't have seen it today.


----------



## mailcmm

Lol lotta good that did. I am still stressed. That's what She didn't understand.... That even once I get it I will still stress. Crampy tonight too so that usually compacts the worry. But at this point I can't tell if it's because I'm crampy or because of the constipation.


----------



## moter98

get off that iron! you must feel miserable. you should be able to go to the grocery store and find a prenatal without iron and a folic acid supplement by itself


----------



## mailcmm

I am going to. She told me to just take my vitamin every other day. Lol so half the coverage. Instead of just getting rid of the iron. This lady is just the worst


----------



## moter98

you shouldn't need the iron anyway if you eat meat


----------



## mailcmm

I eat lots of meat. And even more spinach. And tons of other iron rich food. Totally getting new pills tomorrow. And will talk to my dr in 2 wks when I go back.


----------



## moter98

You are getting plenty then, no reason to be miserable!


----------



## mailcmm

Had the worst night. Had such terrible dreams. Still havent gone to the restroom and am going to call the dr. I have to be able to go. And I don't think bulking up on fiber right now is gonna make me go faster. The midwife didn't seem concened told me to go home and eats tons of fiber one bars and that would help. I don't want to swallow a single piece of food. 

Anyway.... 7 weeks today. Hopefully. 

Moter... When will you start testing. I am ready for yOur bfp!!!


----------



## moter98

Fiber one is added fiber from chicory root. You want psyllium fiber for your problem. Metamucil taken 3 times per day should help. Also, colace works well too. You will want to try the Metamucil first I'm guessing though both are on the pregnancy approved list i got from my dr when i was pregnant with ds. Are you sure you really saw a dr yesterday? It wasn't someone just pretending to be a dr,lol!


----------



## moter98

And if you are able to eat anything, eat a bunch of apples. I sometimes ate 5 a day during pregnancy, no joke.


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree with motor. Find out how much folic acid is in your perscription prenatal, then go to the store and buy a regular prenatal without iron and additioal folic acid supplement. I looked at all the vitamins at walmart one day and the vitafusion was the only brand I found without iron.

I would call back to your Dr. and request a scan anyway. Since you know your cycle is regular and you get an early bfp, you should be able to see something by now. I saw a heart beat at 7+4 (hear rate of 145) and they didn't even have to search for it, was easlily found, so I am guessing 7 weeks we probably would have found it too. You are just going to worry more the longer you wait for a scan. My NP was the opposite of yours. She convinced me we would see a heart beat at 5+4 because my hormone levels were so high, it was the ultrasound tech that said it was probably too early and she was right. I am just one of those women who produce lots of hcg.


----------



## mailcmm

I am going to try to wait. She really frightened me. I know my chances of seeing something are very good at this stage. If I start to get really anxious I will call next week. As for the iron. I am going to get new pills today and discuss it with my dr in 2 weeks. I will not see that midwife again. If I get there and my dr can't see me I will just reschedule. I will be going to the dr every 2 weeks until I get to a safer place. I like that because i'll get to hear the hb more and that will put my mind at ease. And my dr will order an us if she can't find it. This midwife I aw is fresh out of school. And I am sure just fine for women who have normal healthy pregnancies. And this may be a normal healthy pregnancy but it's clouded by my track record. And I hate to be that patient but I feel like I was more knowledgable then her and in my present freaked out state of mind I can't deal with her. I went to pregnology and at 7 weeks the baby is way more then a fetal pole. This week fingers and toes are visible. Last time the midwife saw me at 5wks and said to come in at 6 weeks and we would see a hb. I did... Came in at 6 wks on the nose. Heard the hb as well as saw it. Then hopefully at my next apt dr will find it with the Doppler and my life will be much less stressful. On the up side was able to go to the rest room a little so not in as much pain as before. I tried to tell her when she went on about how worried I should be about ectopic pregnancy that I am very crampy and wouldn't know if it's the constipation or something wrong. Who tells any pregnant woman to fear ectopic pregnancy. Like we don't worry enough.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! I agree. Don't see her again. She should only be seeing pregnant women who have had zero complications and been pregnant before. She needs lots more practice. Try not to let her freak you out.


----------



## mailcmm

I have calmed down by telling myself she is just inexperienced. Worst appointment I have ever had.


----------



## moter98

Hope next visit goes perfectly


----------



## mailcmm

Me too. Lol 

Days are gonna drag by. But hey maybe we will both have a good thursday and you will get a bfp. You'll be about 10dpo then. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

I just read something different. May help some of the ladies who have been trying for awhile.

The Conception Kit&#8482;: The Conception Kit&#8482;, manufactured by Conceivex, is a new product to help couples conceive. The kit comes with ovulation tests, a sperm friendly lubricant, pregnancy tests, a semen collector, and the conception cap. The way couples use this kit is to have intercourse with the semen collector which is similar to a condom. Then take the semen from the collector and put the semen into the conception cap. The cap is then inserted into the woman&#8217;s vagina and positioned at the cervix. This kit may be helpful for couples dealing with male factor issues such as low sperm count or motility. It can also help protect sperm from a hostile vaginal environment and it may improve the chances of conception for women that have a tilted uterus.


----------



## mailcmm

Also reading a lot on geritol tonic helping with fertility.


----------



## colta

Mail - I'm thinking that midwife is just dumb as a rock. I'm not even a nurse yet... but even I wouldn't give you more iron or ignore your request for an ultrasound... etc. 
And yes, you can see a TON more on an ultrasound at 7 weeks then just a fetal pole... and how she managed to mess your dates up like that. :dohh: Oi vey... 
I tell ya, when she came out... someone must have smacked really really hard with the dunce stick or something, cause WOW!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Me too. Lol
> 
> Days are gonna drag by. But hey maybe we will both have a good thursday and you will get a bfp. You'll be about 10dpo then. Lol

really hoping so :)


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Mail - I'm thinking that midwife is just dumb as a rock. I'm not even a nurse yet... but even I wouldn't give you more iron or ignore your request for an ultrasound... etc.
> And yes, you can see a TON more on an ultrasound at 7 weeks then just a fetal pole... and how she managed to mess your dates up like that. :dohh: Oi vey...
> I tell ya, when she came out... someone must have smacked really really hard with the dunce stick or something, cause WOW!

:rofl: you crack me up


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Also reading a lot on geritol tonic helping with fertility.

interesting. gonna have to do some googling


----------



## moter98

DS's 2nd birthday party is tomorrow! made his birthday cupcakes this morning and got my other "clean" foods ready. we are having grilled chicken with clean bbq sauce, sweet corn, watermelon, pinneapple, homemade whole wheat rolls, clean chips and salsa and clean cupcakes. oh, and clean trail mix for a snack, and i'll probably set out some clean snacks for the little ones too. his theme this year is Winnie the Pooh. i figure this is the last year i will get to pick so i'm keeping more "baby" themed. next year he'll probably want superman or something along those lines. 

Where did the 2 years go already. seems like i blinked and he grew up so much!


----------



## mailcmm

Well don't blink again because next thing you know he'll be 10. Or 9 I don't know where the years went. Lol geritol has a disclaimer on their website that says its just a rumor. But it's just a vitamin so it can't hurt and apparently women are raving about it. But I don't think you will need it. This is gonna be your cycle.

Colta... Lol yeah I think she's in the wrong profession. I just panicked because your dr is supposed to advise you and I started second guessing myself because I am not a healthcare professional. Anyway I should have just said lets do this. Lol hindsight. And dh was petrified by her and was like don't do it baby it's too early and he knows less then the midwife. Lol so I didn't have much support in my decision


----------



## moter98

i'm gonna tape my eyelids open then

i'm not gonna google those things cause i won't need them. i will get my bfp next week. :)


----------



## mailcmm

That's the spirit.


----------



## Twinkie210

I hear you mail on how fast they grow up! I feel like it was just yesterday I brought DS home from the hospital and he is going to be 9! YIKES! I really hope this one isn't the same way :( I probably didn't think it at the time, but I really miss the baby phase. The cuddles and coos.


----------



## moter98

oh my do i ever miss the baby stage. every time i see a newborn i get the baby fever hardcore. even though ds was colicky i still really miss those times of cuddling a teeny tiny little baby in my arms.


----------



## Twinkie210

Isn't it funny how women get baby fever, but it doesn't seem to phase men? I wish DH would get baby fever sometimes... it took me years to convince him we needed to try for #2! Everytime I saw a baby I would practically start lactating and going on about how we needed one... he was like absolutely not! LOL MEN!


----------



## mailcmm

They don't get it. Lol I get baby fever with good babies. The ones that don't cry. Lol it's ok when mine cry but if yours is crying keep it away from me. Lol my new niece is a crier. I rarely hold her. Momma never puts her down so as soon as someone else gets her it's instant tears and momma takes her back. 6months and can't sit up yet. No wonder when she is continuously being held.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Isn't it funny how women get baby fever, but it doesn't seem to phase men? I wish DH would get baby fever sometimes... it took me years to convince him we needed to try for #2! Everytime I saw a baby I would practically start lactating and going on about how we needed one... he was like absolutely not! LOL MEN!

lmao! my dh sees a baby and turns in the opposite direction. since ds was colicky he doesn't associate babies with fun. surprisingly though, i didn't have to convince him to have another one.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> They don't get it. Lol I get baby fever with good babies. The ones that don't cry. Lol it's ok when mine cry but if yours is crying keep it away from me. Lol my new niece is a crier. I rarely hold her. Momma never puts her down so as soon as someone else gets her it's instant tears and momma takes her back. 6months and can't sit up yet. No wonder when she is continuously being held.

that is alarming. she needs to develop those muscles!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol try telling that to a new mom. Always held. Even during naps. It's crazy. After one day I felt like the worst mom ever for not picking up my children every time they cried. Butm on the other hand my 6mo nap time I handed them a blanket turned on the ocean wonder aquarium and left the room. Went back to get them when they woke up. Lol


----------



## moter98

I never had that guilty feeling I guess. Since ds cried all the time I welcomed some time away from him. I also felt it was really important he learn to soothe himself which he would never do if I held him 24/7. And besides, you just naturally hold a newborn alot anyway cause they are so tiny and cuddly. I don't think a newborn will lack in the attention dept, lol


----------



## mailcmm

I know. I held mine bunches, and my daughter had colic for about a week and it was awful. Then we found out she was lactose intolerant and I switched to soy. Never had another problem. But I let mine cry a little and work it out. During the colic though she cried a lot. From 6pm -10 pm every night. It was the gas build up. I didn't have the time to hold her. I had to make dinner and get work done. So I held her when I could and just let her scream the rest of the time.


----------



## moter98

you are lucky. it lasted 4 months with ds and it was constant. about 14 hours a day in the beginning. by about 1 month old we figured out that he loved an exaggerated rocking motion. so me and dh would take turns swinging him really high in his carseat. then we figured out that he liked to swing sideways in one of those baby swings, not front to back. (ours adjusted to swing both ways) i felt like a terrible mother. i could not console my child no matter what. we tried every formula there was - he didn't want breastmilk either. I did not bond with DS at all those first couple months. Don't get me wrong, i loved him fiercely because he was my son, but i didn't feel that connection with this infant that cried all the time and i wasn't able to console. the dr's were of zero help. he did just gradually outgrow it and the swing was a godsend. by about 2 months old we were able to put him in that and it would quiet him. i really think he had some sort of stomach issue that no amount of mylicon drops, or anything could fix. we set the swing to the upright position so if he did have gas it would move downwards and i think the swinging motion was able to soothe/distract from the pain.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- that is horrible! DS may have been an only child if he was that colicky. He had his moments when he was newborn, but luckily we only had a couple days of super cry fests, other than that he was a happy baby. We had to switch his formula too, but for him it wasn't really the brand of formula, but the type. He didn't do well on powder, so we ended up buyin the ready to feed the whole time with him. Expensive, but totally worth it. It kept him from having so much gas.

Mail- My nieces were the same way! The were held all the time and cried when other people held them. The youngest is 8 months old and cries pretty much every time I hold her. But in general they are all just kind of cry babies, it is just their personality.


----------



## moter98

It's funny, even with how bad it was in the beginning I still always wanted more babies. I knew ds's situation isnt the norm. The odds are 1 in 4 of having a colicky baby so unless I plan on having 5 kids I think I'm safe, lol


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... My daughter was in her swing during the colicky times too. The only thing that soothed her was the swing on high. It was ridiculously fast. And her head went flat from laying in it so much. So I know what you mean. She also liked being on a very soft pillow on her stomach so I put on in a hamper and carried her from room to room. How's that for mom of the year. Lol I was too scared to leave her alone on her stomach so wanted her near by. Whatever works right? Lol


----------



## moter98

Ds's head went flat from the swing too! Haha, yep. Whatever gets you through


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. Hoping for a good day. I decided it was time to get my bowels moving and as nothing seemed to help I went to operation icecream. Lol I am terribly lactose intolerant. Woke up and went to the bathroom. Omg am I happy. Lol I told dh we will be having ice cream for dessert nightly until this iron is out of my system. 

So I am feeling good and ready to face the day! How's everyone else doing? Pregnant ladies? Ttcers?


----------



## colta

Morning all! Mail - glad to hear things are finally moving. What a better way to move things along than ice cream? :haha:

Things are going well here. I'm sure I ovulated by now... all the same though, me and DH have kept up the BD 'schedule' just to be on the safe side. So once again, here we go! 
I'm not going to really symptom spot this time around... I did that last time and obviously my body sucks at knowing what's going on... so I'm just going to ignore it. :winkwink:
Anyway... Happy baby times to all who are expecting and BFP fun for all who are trying!


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning All!

Mail- glad to hear you found some "relief"!

Well today is a baby shower for my friend from work. Despite the fact that I am pregnant again I am still having mixed feelings about going. I wonder if I will feel this way about all showers? It is just hard to be completely positive about pregnancy now. I am the only one of my friends that has ever suffered a loss, so they just don't get the nervousness I feel during pregnancy.


It also doesn't help that she is having her second girl. I am what you call a crafty person, so showers are my chance to show off a bit. I made a hairbow holder filled with various hair bows and three corresponding headbands to put the bows on, two burp rags in coordinating colors, and a lady bug taggie. I also decorated a diaper cake in cute little butterflies that is a present from my Mom. Oh and I decorate cakes, so I baked 24 cupcakes for this shower and I am getting ready to decorate them. I think I must just like to torture myself with girl presents.

But anyway, after the shower, I will be doing the last minute prep for DS to leave for vacation with my parents, so it sounds like a full day!


----------



## mailcmm

You are quite crafty Twinkie. Very cool. I'd love to see the diaper cake. I make them too. I'll have to look for some photos of the one I did for Dhs sisters shower. Maybe you can get some more ideas for the future as well. I envy your cake decorating. Never got that talent lol great chef shitty baker. Well I bake it just doesn't look pretty. Lol try to enjoy today. You are at 22 weeks. More then half way. And remind me of this post when I am 22 weeks and still freaking out. Lol

Good luck colta! I hope you caught your egg. How goes the book writing?


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Sounds like so much fun making all those things :) I badly want a girl. I am a girly girl and would love a daughter so much. Though I do love my little boy too.


----------



## mailcmm

I want another boy. Trust me on this one girls..... Boys are so much easier. Lol I love my daughter but eventually I am going to sew her eyes and mouth shut so I don't have to listen to her whine or have her roll her eyes at me. And she's only 10. I can't imagine how bad it will be when she's 13. And they are all that way. Lol my niece is 2 and at my wedding her mom put her in her dress (that she didn't want to wear) and she threw a fit. My sil kept telling h to leave it on while she dressed my nephew. Well the battle continued with leave the dress on leave the dress alone for 15 minutes when sil snaps and yells leave the damn dress on. Niece instantly stops crying gets mad at mommy points her little finger and says its not a damn dress mommy don't you call it a damn dress and storms out. I much prefer poop jokes. Twinkie your son is old enough so you probably know what I am talking about. Lol the fart humor is ridiculous.


----------



## moter98

Lol @ a 2 year old storming out! Oh my i never thought if that side of it. I just think of how fun it would be when older and what a great relationship to have with a daughter. Meeting for lunch, going shopping, girl talk, like my mom and I do now. I was a holy terror for her growing up though. Sadly I made her cry a lot!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol yeah we are terrible until after 25. Lol my dd has never stormed out but when I tell her to do something she doesn't want to do.... Which is most of the time.... We are rewarded with a detailed showing of her true feelings. And the tears they cry over everything. That being said everyone should have at least one daughter. If for no other reason then your mom deserves justice. Lol


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> You are quite crafty Twinkie. Very cool. I'd love to see the diaper cake. I make them too. I'll have to look for some photos of the one I did for Dhs sisters shower. Maybe you can get some more ideas for the future as well. I envy your cake decorating. Never got that talent lol great chef shitty baker. Well I bake it just doesn't look pretty. Lol try to enjoy today. You are at 22 weeks. More then half way. And remind me of this post when I am 22 weeks and still freaking out. Lol
> 
> Good luck colta! I hope you caught your egg. How goes the book writing?

Eh... it's going. I'm not really sure how to go about it. Maybe if I give myself a deadline I'll get off my butt with it. :dohh:


----------



## mailcmm

Well good luck to you. I think it's pretty cool that you are trying. I love to read so if you ever get any done I I'll be happy to sample.

Morning all! I am having a great weekend. Trying not to think about my wait which is only 4 days now. Game of thrones season finale tonight which sucks. I love that show. But hey trueblood starts soon. Going to make blackberry preserves today with my neighbor. We picked a ton of wild blackberries on her property. I love fresh picked anything. My little problem seems to be under control. So I feel good and am trying to stay positive. It's gonna be a good day.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I actually wasn't that bad as a teenager. I had my moments, but for the most part I didn't cause too much trouble. (Well not including the part of having DS at 20... they say it is the quiet ones you have to watch out for, LOL) I love dresses and hair bows, and tights with ruffles, pretty much everything that comes with baby girls ;)

I do get what you are saying about boys and girls though. My nieces are nothing but drama and the oldest is 9! They actually kind of annoy me at times, but I am sure I wouldn't feel the same way about my daughter ;) DS is really easy most of the time. He wears what I tell hime to, and while he has his crabby moments, he is actually quite pleasant most of the time, as long as you don't mind conversations about farting, pooping, and all other gross things. For some reason 8 year old boys think those things are the funniest things in the world!


----------



## BERDC99

I am 30 weeks today. :happydance: Time for the countdown to begin.


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats berdc. That is awesome. Olivia will be here before you know it.


----------



## mailcmm

Super quiet today. How is everyone?


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Super quiet today. How is everyone?

Utterly exhausted... feels like I pulled an all nighter, but I went to bed at 10:30! UGH... I'm so sleepy. :sleep:


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so ready for my vacation on Thursday! I am still trying to get my house cleaned and clothes packed. I cleaned two bathrooms and my bedroom (well I used the word "cleaned" liberally, but they are better than what they were) folded and put away two loads of laundry, started packing my clothes and spent 3 hours at church for a Christian Education meeting, all after a 9 hr day at work! I really hope I can get as much done tonight and tomorrow night. Of course DH was home all evening and his contribution was sorting through some papers we had on our dining room table. He drives me crazy!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol that's men for ya Twinkie. In their minds sorting thru papers is a huge help. 

Only two more days til my us. So nervous. Hate that midwife for putting me thru this. I have to work today so hoping that it makes the day pass quickly. Ready for it to be thursday.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Lol that's men for ya Twinkie. In their minds sorting thru papers is a huge help.
> 
> Only two more days til my us. So nervous. Hate that midwife for putting me thru this. I have to work today so hoping that it makes the day pass quickly. Ready for it to be thursday.

Oh it is so close now! Sending you positive vibes for a good ultrasound.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. And I hope you have a great vacation. I am ready for a vacation but have to wait until July and dh isn't coming so that sucks.


----------



## BERDC99

Mail- I am sure all will be just fine on your ultrasound, but I totally understand your worries. I still worry that something will go wrong and I am in the home stretch. 

Hope all you girls are doing good and have been busy trying to catch those eggs. 

I go back to the doctor tomorrow. Seems crazy since I was just there two weeks ago. Start my weekly ultrasounds and non-stress test in two weeks. I have my fingers crossed that will be able to see her face in 4D. The tech said she ould try each time.


----------



## Twinkie210

I think we will all worry until we have our healthy babies in our arms. I am a little freaked out about going on vacation and being 15 hrs from my Dr., but I keep telling myself that I can't just not do anything until the baby is born and if something does happen they have hospitals in Florida. I think it is normal to fear the worst :(


----------



## mailcmm

Well I have everything crossed. Just wish it was time already.


----------



## moter98

Hang in there mail. Thursday will be here before you know it. :)


DS is 2 years old today. I can't call him a baby anymore. :( though he will always be my baby in my heart


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Hang in there mail. Thursday will be here before you know it. :)
> 
> 
> DS is 2 years old today. I can't call him a baby anymore. :( though he will always be my baby in my heart

Awww Happy Birthday to your DS! He is still your baby :)


----------



## moter98

yes he will. but dh said i have to stop with the calling him baby, lol! now i have to call him a big boy...boooo. i will just secretly call him baby. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I used to call DS snuggle bunny and even when he was like 4 he would ask me if he was my "Snuggle Bunny". He still likes to snuggle sometimes, although I am sure that will change (or at least he wouldn't admit it to his friends ;))


----------



## moter98

oh cute! i'm gonna have to come up with some other name that dh won't mind. :)


----------



## moter98

I think I have a line! Do you see it?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0363.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> I think I have a line! Do you see it?

Well Moter, that looks like a BFP to me!! CONGRATS! :happydance: :bfp::dust:


----------



## moter98

You see it?! Oh please please be a sticky bean


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> I think I have a line! Do you see it?

I see it!!!!! You did the same thing I did. Had a chemical one month and got pregnant again the next month. Fx you this to be your sticky bean.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I think I have a line! Do you see it?
> 
> I see it!!!!! You did the same thing I did. Had a chemical one month and got pregnant again the next month. Fx you this to be your sticky bean.Click to expand...

You see it too! I'm not crazy. I hope this means a good sign. Worked out well for you. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh I see it too ;) Stick bean stick!


----------



## colta

Now if you could send some of that BFP magic over my way... it'd be much appreciated! :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

Sending some now!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mailcmm

Omg Moter I see it too!! That is so exciting. And on your ds bday! What a great day for you. I hope it is your super sticky. We will be due 1 month apart. That would be so awesome. Congrats!!!

I still call my ds my baby and he doesn't mind. I say run with it. I call him my baby boy and he just smiles. 

Oh I am so happy for you.


----------



## BERDC99

Gosh my sister has be all freaked out right now. She works in surgery and all she would say to me is "make sure they look where Olivia's cord is at your net ultrasound". I am figuring she helped deliver a stillborn today. Why did she have to even say anything to me?


----------



## moter98

Why would she say that? Is there an issue with an anterior placenta?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Omg Moter I see it too!! That is so exciting. And on your ds bday! What a great day for you. I hope it is your super sticky. We will be due 1 month apart. That would be so awesome. Congrats!!!
> 
> I still call my ds my baby and he doesn't mind. I say run with it. I call him my baby boy and he just smiles.
> 
> Oh I am so happy for you.

Thank you! One month apart, that is so cool. :)

Good, I will still call ds my baby then. But I'll be sure to call him a big boy too cause big boys go potty on the big boy potty. We tried it today but I don't think hes ready yet. I'll give him another month I think and try again.


----------



## mailcmm

I can't find anything on it. Maybe there was a delivery where the cord was wrapped. I wouldn't worry berdc. You are going to get an ultrasound every week right? Surely they would know if something was off. From everything I read the anterior placenta doesn't affect delivery.


----------



## mailcmm

Are you going to test again tomorrow or just go to the dr? God I think this will be one case where you will be happy to hear I told you so. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Are you going to test again tomorrow or just go to the dr? God I think this will be one case where you will be happy to hear I told you so. Lol

LOL! he can say i told you so all he wants. i will welcome it! please, please, please let him be able to say i told you so. i'm gonna keep testing and see what happens. i don't need a beta. all i need is to see those tests get darker and darker. i really don't think they would give me a beta anyway. they never even had me come in till 13 weeks with ds. they are more a clinic that wants to wait till after that first trimester to have you come in. will see if it will be different this time around i guess. i may be considered in a high risk category cause of DS's birth defect, but i'm not sure. it was a pretty minor one as far as birth defects go. oh, and of course i will be testing lol! i have a ton of tests of all brands. been saving them for quite some time. hoping i get to use them all up on a sticky bean this time. i'm terrified and excited all at the same time. i want to be happy about this, but i'm kind of scared to be in case it gets snatched away again.


----------



## mailcmm

I know that feeling well. Almost 8wk and I still can't get happy. But no need for you to fret too much. You are no where near my boat. Still I am hopeful. Come on thursday!!! You keep testing and I bet that line gets darker and darker. If our us is good on Thursday I will update the post title for me and once you are ready I will update it for you. Every thing crossed for you!


----------



## moter98

thanks! i bet your scan goes well. less than 2 days away now. :)


----------



## BERDC99

Called my mom to get the whole story cause my sister wouldnt tell me any more. 

The cord was wrapped around the babys neck. She went into for an appointment today and the HR was low so they sent her to the hospital to be monitored. When she got there his HR was 6 so they delivered him and he was stillborn. Breaks my heart to hear these stories.


----------



## moter98

Oh no! That is so sad. :( I didn't know that could happen before a delivery.


----------



## mailcmm

That's horrible.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Called my mom to get the whole story cause my sister wouldnt tell me any more.
> 
> The cord was wrapped around the babys neck. She went into for an appointment today and the HR was low so they sent her to the hospital to be monitored. When she got there his HR was 6 so they delivered him and he was stillborn. Breaks my heart to hear these stories.

My friend from church had this happen with her little girl. The cord was wrapped around her neck and cut off the oxygen to her. She didn't feel her move one morning, but had a Dr. appt that day, went to the Dr. appt, and her daughter had no heartbeat. But this is extremely rare! With her next baby she kept making the Dr. check the cord and he told her that even if the cord was near her neck he wouldn't do anything until he was full term. And just because the cord is around the neck doesn't mean a bad outcome. DS had his cord around his neck 2 or 3 times (he had an unusually long cord) and was born perfectly healthy (although it does scare me knowing it could have went the other way). Your sister shouldn't be telling you these stories right now. It is logical that we always fear the worst, but Olivia is going to be born perfectly healthy remember that!


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- did you decide to take the progesterone cream or not?


----------



## moter98

I didn't only because I had added so many new things this cycle.


----------



## colta

Well... me thinks I'm going to test tomorrow? I'll be around 9 dpo and I'll be using a FRER. If I don't get a BFP, then I'll wait until AF is due and test then. 

I've been having a few symptoms... (even though I was trying not to symptom spot)... super tired, cramping lightly for the past two days, majorly irritable (like PMS a week early), craving salty foods and a queasy stomach until I eat in the morning. Now more then likely these are all just me being silly (like last month :dohh:) but who knows? Hopefully we'll get a two-fer BFP sale this cycle. 

It'd be quite the mashup too... I'd be due a few days after you moter and a month after you mail... bring on the winter babies!

Fingers crossed for me ladies!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I didn't only because I had added so many new things this cycle.

Really hope this is it for you are your lines getting darker?:happydance:


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well... me thinks I'm going to test tomorrow? I'll be around 9 dpo and I'll be using a FRER. If I don't get a BFP, then I'll wait until AF is due and test then.
> 
> I've been having a few symptoms... (even though I was trying not to symptom spot)... super tired, cramping lightly for the past two days, majorly irritable (like PMS a week early), craving salty foods and a queasy stomach until I eat in the morning. Now more then likely these are all just me being silly (like last month :dohh:) but who knows? Hopefully we'll get a two-fer BFP sale this cycle.
> 
> It'd be quite the mashup too... I'd be due a few days after you moter and a month after you mail... bring on the winter babies!
> 
> Fingers crossed for me ladies!

Oh I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't only because I had added so many new things this cycle.
> 
> Really hope this is it for you are your lines getting darker?:happydance:Click to expand...

thanks! i think just a little bit but still a not pregnant on a cb digi. hoping its just too early yet to turn the digi positive. here's my frer from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0378.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mailcmm

It's too early for a digi. But omg look at that line. So awesome! I'd take the digi on Friday. By then you should be good. 

Afm... I am a total nut job today. Really freaking out. So worried something will be wrong. Just want to drive over to the dr and demand to be seen. I know that is totally irrational. I could just cry. It's so horrible going through this. I just want a normal pregnancy. I want to stay pregnant. Hate this waitin.


----------



## colta

Moter - nice line on your FRER... definitely too early for a digi, wait a few days and see how it goes. 

Mail - Just take a deep breath and try to relax... you just need to make it till tomorrow. Everything is going to fine, you're going to have a sticky little bean and we're all going to have a party. :fool:

AFM - lurgh!! I'm so crampy feeling today. It feels like AF is going to start any minute, this is bloody well uncomfortable. There better be a bfp after this or I'm going to give my ovaries the middle finger. :dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- too early for a digi. I took one at 10dpo and it still said "Not Pregnant" and my line on my FRER was way darker too. I never did take the other digital in the box because by the time I felt like "OK it will say pregnant" I already had two blood tests from the Dr., so I already knew my numbers were going up, LOL. I ended up giving the other test to my friend ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> I didn't only because I had added so many new things this cycle.

Well if you have it you could always start taking it now... It could help support an established pregnancy, but then again, if you would end up getting blood work done, it may skew those numbers.


----------



## moter98

Thanks. Hoping to see it get darker and darker.

You have one more day to wait mail. You can do it! The odds of a healthy pregnancy are in your favor!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Moter - nice line on your FRER... definitely too early for a digi, wait a few days and see how it goes.
> 
> Mail - Just take a deep breath and try to relax... you just need to make it till tomorrow. Everything is going to fine, you're going to have a sticky little bean and we're all going to have a party. :fool:
> 
> AFM - lurgh!! I'm so crampy feeling today. It feels like AF is going to start any minute, this is bloody well uncomfortable. There better be a bfp after this or I'm going to give my ovaries the middle finger. :dohh:

Lmao @ giving ovaries the middle finger! Hey I have cramps too so you never know, it could mean bfp. :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- too early for a digi. I took one at 10dpo and it still said "Not Pregnant" and my line on my FRER was way darker too. I never did take the other digital in the box because by the time I felt like "OK it will say pregnant" I already had two blood tests from the Dr., so I already knew my numbers were going up, LOL. I ended up giving the other test to my friend ;)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. I guess the digi is the one I'm most nervous about. I just HAVE to see it say pregnant for me to relax just a little. I will call dr next Monday and see if they will do a beta.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't only because I had added so many new things this cycle.
> 
> Well if you have it you could always start taking it now... It could help support an established pregnancy, but then again, if you would end up getting blood work done, it may skew those numbers.Click to expand...

I actually bought a profesterone test online and did it on 7dpo. Hoping to have those results back by end of the week. If the results come back low I will be calling dr and insist on progesterone blood test and supplements. I will also use the cream ASAP if result is low. I have it do just waiting on whether I should use it or not.


----------



## mailcmm

I did something stupid. I took a pregnancy test. Was expecting the test line to be darker then the control and it's not. It is a nice line but I was expecting it to be way darker. Time is moving too slowly. I hate this not knowing.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I didn't know they could do those tests online? How does that work?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I did something stupid. I took a pregnancy test. Was expecting the test line to be darker then the control and it's not. It is a nice line but I was expecting it to be way darker. Time is moving too slowly. I hate this not knowing.

At this point your levels may be too high for an hpt. Another poster on bnb tried it and had to dilute with water to even get a line to show up!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter... I didn't know they could do those tests online? How does that work?

It's through ZRT labs. They had just the progesterone saliva test on amazon for $40. I figured why not since dr wouldn't do the test again. They sent me the kit and I followed directions, sent back through UPS. Should have my results within 7-10 business days but I bet sooner since it ships 2nd day air.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter. I am a total mess. Just feel so helpless. Doesn't help that dh had to go on a day trip with his dad. I am all alone watching the minutes tick by waiting on tomorrow. I am just so scared.

That's cool about the test. It really sucks that you have to take your health into your own hands. I am really starting to wonder why we have drs. Lol


----------



## moter98

I'm gonna try and speed up time for you till your scan :). I am worried too. Don't remember feeling like this with ds. I was just super happy and excited. Seems a shame to have to have the joy sucked out of it this time around. But hey, you have just 4 more weeks till the all clear zone! 

It is sad what I've had to resort to just to get some info on my health. I couldn't even get my dr to give me the vitamin tests i wanted besides vitamin d. Why the h not? Im paying for it. I think drs just don't understand, especially male dr's. It's just not something they could ever understand, not experiencing it for themselves.


----------



## mailcmm

It is horrible. On both statements. I was so happy with my first 2 pregnancies. Never worried about a thing. Now all I do is worry. It sucks. As for the drs I just don't get them. It won't hurt to run the tests. Not like he was going to do them. Just seems silly. Although my dr ran them and they were all fine. Lol so was kinda a waste. And I am still in the I don't understand boat. I haven't gotten out of bed yet. I even let the dogs on the bed. Which I never do. My cooper is too big and too clingy. After 20 minutes I got him to lay down next to me instead of on me. Scared to get up in fear he may try to get back on my chest.... All 90 lbs of him. Lol


----------



## moter98

Haha! That's a big dog. We have just a 13 pound dog. Easy to get underfoot. I'm constantly tripping over her. 
I think drs prefer the wait and see approach because statistic wise chances are everything is fine. However, when you are on the negative end of the statistics it makes it hard to think everything will be fine. If only drs knew the torture we go through daily they may just do the tests to calm us down, lol


----------



## mailcmm

Cooper is ridiculously large. But he's a puppy and he thinks he's the size of a cat. Lol you would think drs would test just to calm us down but for some reason they think that's silly. So I just put on this show the killing on netflix. Think it should be good.


----------



## moter98

Going to see the avengers this afternoon. I've heard it's really good


----------



## mailcmm

It's fabulous. But I love comic movies. It was really funny too. I want to see min and the snow white movie. Even though I can't stand Kristen whatever her name is. She's horrible. I also don't like twilight. Lol


----------



## moter98

I'm not a comic fan, but my girlfriends have said its good. I figure if they like it I will too. Haha, I love twilight. Had all the movies on preorder!


----------



## BERDC99

Motor- your line is looking good. 

Mail-I am sure evrything is fine just relax and tomorrow will be here soon enough. 

When to the doctor this morning. He said that if I go into labor after 34 weeks he will just prolong it enough to get steriods in me, but if I have gone into labor by week 39 he will induce me on August 6th. He says he is not orried about my swelling because I have no signs of having preclampsia. Guess I am just going to have to wait and see what happens between now and then.


----------



## mailcmm

Gosh it will be anytime now berdc. 

Moter... Do you watch true blood?


----------



## moter98

Good news berdc. I bet it will be fine!


----------



## mailcmm

So far this killing show is super good.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Cooper is ridiculously large. But he's a puppy and he thinks he's the size of a cat. Lol you would think drs would test just to calm us down but for some reason they think that's silly. So I just put on this show the killing on netflix. Think it should be good.

cooper ha ha me and other half were gonna call our baby that if it was a boy(he likes mini coopers :haha:)


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I'm not a comic fan, but my girlfriends have said its good. I figure if they like it I will too. Haha, I love twilight. Had all the movies on preorder!

your line is great bet a digi will work any day now congrats :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Thanks. Hope so


----------



## mailcmm

This show is addicting. I am already on episode 5


----------



## mailcmm

Day is never ever going to end.


----------



## moter98

tested at 7. frer looked good so i thought i'd try the digi again. i know, i'm obsessed. but look at what i got!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0383.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0379.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Day is never ever going to end.

it's almost over and tomorrow is your scan day :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

I know but it's moving slowly. 

Hey that digi is super awesome. Omg I am so happy for you. Lots of sticky mojo


----------



## moter98

Thanks! I'm getting cautiously excited now. :)

Tomorrow will be here before you know it. Can wait to hear the good news of your babies heartbeat.


----------



## mailcmm

You don't know how much I pray that's the case. This is so gut wrenching. 12 more hours and I will know though. Then I can relax a little bit. This will be the farthest we have made it if everything is ok. 

At least with the digi you have conformation that your numbers are going up. That's really great news.


----------



## moter98

I hope you will get the reassurance you need tomorrow. You need some stress free days finally! 
I'm having cramps, but they are mild. Kinda makes me paranoid and I keep checking if Im bleeding. Nothing though. I'm not liking this feeling at all. But the digi has made me feel better. It's gotta be a good sign. I think if all goes well Im gonna really push for a 7 week scan. I feel like I will need to see that heartbeat to relax


----------



## mailcmm

I know they feeling well. I still check the tp. I hope I get some relief too. I get crampy from time to time. Hoping all works out for you. Wish I could tell you it gets better but I haven't made it that far yet.


----------



## moter98

Just get past the first twelve weeks and should be smooth sailing from there.


----------



## mailcmm

That's the plan but this will be the slowest 12 weeks of my life but hopefully only 4 left.


----------



## moter98

Yeah. Hey you are in the home stretch


----------



## mailcmm

Fingers crossed that that is the case. We are getting ready to go. My apt is at 845. I booked the earliest one so I didn't have to wait around all day. I am so scared and nauseous. I want so badly for everything to be ok. Will post as soon as I can.


----------



## moter98

Good luck! Keep us updated. I'll be refreshing this page a lot :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- Good Luck! Praying everything goes good today!

Moter- That is an awesome line for 9dpo and to get a pregnant on a digi! Your numbers are definately going up this time! I know it is hard, but I think it is about time to put the hpt's away, LOL. I would definately beg your dr. for an ultrasound at 7 weeks. At least for peace of mind. I can't believe how different Dr.'s are! Mine is the one that told me I could come in for blood work and an early scan when I got pregnant again. He told me this before my D&C and at my yearly exam! I love my Dr. though, he has just the right mix of compassion and no nonsense bullshit. His one downfall is he is kind of laid back about things, but he is open to just about anything I have ever asked him about!


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Just get past the first twelve weeks and should be smooth sailing from there.

I have to disagree. Not a time has gone by that I haven't still checked the toliet paper when going to the bath room. Still paranoid evryday that something bad is going to happen. Won't be happy till I have Olivia in my arms. Then I will move on to worring about something else with her.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Mail- Good Luck! Praying everything goes good today!
> 
> Moter- That is an awesome line for 9dpo and to get a pregnant on a digi! Your numbers are definately going up this time! I know it is hard, but I think it is about time to put the hpt's away, LOL. I would definately beg your dr. for an ultrasound at 7 weeks. At least for peace of mind. I can't believe how different Dr.'s are! Mine is the one that told me I could come in for blood work and an early scan when I got pregnant again. He told me this before my D&C and at my yearly exam! I love my Dr. though, he has just the right mix of compassion and no nonsense bullshit. His one downfall is he is kind of laid back about things, but he is open to just about anything I have ever asked him about!

I'll put the tests away when thatine gets as dark as the control or darker...or if by some miracle the dr will give me a beta. I am so paranoid about another chemical. I want your dr, sounds like a great dr you have


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Just get past the first twelve weeks and should be smooth sailing from there.
> 
> I have to disagree. Not a time has gone by that I haven't still checked the toliet paper when going to the bath room. Still paranoid evryday that something bad is going to happen. Won't be happy till I have Olivia in my arms. Then I will move on to worring about something else with her.Click to expand...

Yeah you're right. The worrying probably won't go away. :(
I think for me I will relax around the 36 week mark because that is when baby is supposed to be developed enough that if we're born then would be fine


----------



## BERDC99

How is the line today?


----------



## moter98

Looks the same. I'll test again tomorrow. Hoping it's darker by then


----------



## mailcmm

All checked in. Waiting to be called back. Totally freaking out.


----------



## moter98

FX! Just take deep breaths. You will get through this


----------



## moter98

Which fetal Doppler did you girls buy? I want one that reads the heart rate.


----------



## colta

Well Moter, I don't think your luck made it to me yet. Just tested with a FRER and it was stark white. I know it's still super early, but it still brings ya down, you know?

Ah well... I won't be testing again until AF is due or late... one of the two. 

Good luck Mail!


----------



## moter98

Sorry colta. Hope that bfp is still coming yet!


----------



## mailcmm

Hb is 178 I measured 9 wks and everything looks fabulous. Will post pics when I get home.i can't stop crying I am so happy.


----------



## moter98

Congrats! Wonderful news :)


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Hb is 178 I measured 9 wks and everything looks fabulous. Will post pics when I get home.i can't stop crying I am so happy.

:cry: Happy tears im so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats mail!!!! Wow nice strong heartbeat and measuring a week ahead, that is awesome news! Did they give you pics? If you were measuring a week ahead, then you should have been able to see your little baby fairly well :) Don't you just want to yell at that nurse that told you you wouldn't see a hearbeat yet????


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Congrats! Wonderful news :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats sure everything will be fine stay positive


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Hb is 178 I measured 9 wks and everything looks fabulous. Will post pics when I get home.i can't stop crying I am so happy.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Never mind I see you have pics ;)


----------



## television

oh god i really want to be pregnant now:cry:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> oh god i really want to be pregnant now:cry:

You will be. Just keep trying :)


----------



## mailcmm

We got great pics. Saw arms and legs. Were able to see the face a little but not in the pis. Baby was moving too. It was great. Thanks everyone. So very happy. Only 3 weeks till 2nd tri


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! I am so excited for you! I didn't realize you could see all those features so early. That is awesome


----------



## Twinkie210

I went in around 9 weeks for bleeding and they did an ultrasound since we couldn't hear the hb on the doppler. I remember you could see his arms and legs. He looked kind of like a gummy bear because the elbows and knees aren't formed yet. It was one of the cutest sites! He was just kind of swaying and dancing! I wish they would have given me a pic, but they didn't since it wasn't a "scheduled" ultrasound. I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## colta

television said:


> oh god i really want to be pregnant now:cry:

I'm right with ya there Television.... :cry:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh TV. You will get pregnant. Just keep at it.


----------



## colta

Congrats Mail... I knew you were going to get good news! :thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

And you too colta. It will happen.


----------



## mailcmm

That's what the baby looked like Twinkie a gummy bear. LOL

Almost home.had to get my kids from their dads


----------



## mailcmm

That's what the baby looked like Twinkie a gummy bear. LOL

Almost home.had to get my kids from their dads


----------



## television

colta said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> oh god i really want to be pregnant now:cry:
> 
> I'm right with ya there Television.... :cry:Click to expand...

we will hun we gotta stay positive :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Here's baby!!!

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/8ff48d38.jpg


----------



## mailcmm

So happy to be home. So happy today went well. Thanks girls for listening to me. I am sure I am not done freaking yet.


----------



## moter98

Haha! Hey you have just 3 more weeks to
Freak and then you can relax a bit. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- when will you get to go in for a regular appt and hear the heartbeat on a doppler? My Dr. pretty much said once you can hear the heartbeat on the doppler the risk of miscarriage drops drastically. I know it won't ease your mind completely, but I hope that since you seem to be measuring ahead, they will move some of your appts up. I week is an eternity when you are pregnant!


----------



## mailcmm

I know so excited about that. Sure I will still worry but it will be a relief to make it to the 2nd tri.


----------



## mailcmm

My next appt is next week. I will be 10 weeks. They have me coming in every 2 wks. Us tech said she would see me again in 11 wks so I don't think I will get another peek. Just wierd because I am sure of my lmp. I marked it on the calendar.but hey I will take the 9wks. So next Thursday I see the dr. And we shall see what she has to say. Hopefully she will find the hb. Tech said it was loud and strong so Fxd. I have my Doppler too. I will start to look as well. Maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## mailcmm

Speaking of dopplers Moter I have the sonoline b. can't say I do or don't recommend it as I didn't have a hb when I got it for the last pregnancy and have yet to try it with this one. May try tomorrow. But I saw my gummy today so I am happy.


----------



## moter98

Thanks. That's the one I was looking at. Hoping to get it cheaper on eBay


----------



## mailcmm

It seems like it will be a good one. Lol guess I shall find out soon. And let me know when you are ready to change your status. I just changed mine. Lol was too scared to do it sooner.


----------



## moter98

I want to wait another week yet to make sure.


----------



## mailcmm

That's what I figured. No problem.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> My next appt is next week. I will be 10 weeks. They have me coming in every 2 wks. Us tech said she would see me again in 11 wks so I don't think I will get another peek. Just wierd because I am sure of my lmp. I marked it on the calendar.but hey I will take the 9wks. So next Thursday I see the dr. And we shall see what she has to say. Hopefully she will find the hb. Tech said it was loud and strong so Fxd. I have my Doppler too. I will start to look as well. Maybe I will get lucky.

Well the size they go by is based on an "average" 28 day cycle. Did you O a few days earlier than CD14? If you O a few days earlier and your baby implants quickly, I could see how you would be measuring ahead. Plus measurements are not exact. Plus you baby could just be a bit bigger than average ;)

Little dude was measuring exactly average at his ultrasound, but we'll see if he comes out that way. I am not betting on it, since his brother was nearly 9lbs at 38.5 weeks.


----------



## moter98

9 lbs?! Ouch


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> 9 lbs?! Ouch

LOL, yup he was a big one to start with. Not really exceptionally long just really chubby. He officially weighed 8lb 14oz at birth, but never lost any after and weight 9lb 3oz by his check up an couple days later. He loved to eat! LOL Although now he is a shrimp and is one of the smallest kids in his class.


----------



## moter98

Hopefully this one will be just a wee bit smaller :)


----------



## mailcmm

My son would have been huge. 7lb 8 oz at 36 almost 37 weeks when he was born. And he was 23 inches. Now he is average. I am taking the growth spurt as a good sign


----------



## BERDC99

Motor-I also have the sololine B. I would recommend it. Was harder at first to find Olivia when she was small, but now it is so easy to find her on quite days.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Motor-I also have the sololine B. I would recommend it. Was harder at first to find Olivia when she was small, but now it is so easy to find her on quite days.

Thanks. I'm hoping to win one on ebay


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Motor-I also have the sololine B. I would recommend it. Was harder at first to find Olivia when she was small, but now it is so easy to find her on quite days.
> 
> Thanks. I'm hoping to win one on ebayClick to expand...

I ordered mine from CVS.com. I think I got it for like $80.00.

https://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/...28&productId=868528&navAction=jump&navCount=3


----------



## moter98

Oh thanks!


----------



## mailcmm

Ok.... When do I stop the baby aspirin? I didn't discuss this little experiment with my dr. I am supposed to take the progesterone until 12wks she said so will talk to her about that next week. Worried she may freak about the aspirin


----------



## mailcmm

I got mine online for $58


----------



## mailcmm

Just google sonoline b and there are several choices


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Ok.... When do I stop the baby aspirin? I didn't discuss this little experiment with my dr. I am supposed to take the progesterone until 12wks she said so will talk to her about that next week. Worried she may freak about the aspirin

I stopped mine as soon as I got the positive


----------



## mailcmm

Oh. Lol thought I was supposed to start it when I got the positive. Guess I will stop that now then.


----------



## moter98

If you have a diagnosed clotting problem you are suppose to take it through 12 weeks


----------



## mailcmm

Oh well. HopeFully I didn't hurt anything. When do you find out about your auction?


----------



## moter98

Can't Hurt, can only help I've read. I'll bid tomorrow but I'm looking at some of the buy it now only most come from china or bejjing


----------



## mailcmm

How much are they asking?


----------



## mailcmm

This is where I got mine....

https://www.fetaldoppler.net/sonoline-b.html

They want $55


----------



## moter98

bids are at $45 and buy it now is at least $55. i'll just buy it from there. thanks for the link!


----------



## moter98

did you get the 3mhz or 2mhz?


----------



## moter98

I just can't stop POAS. I may need an intervention. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0388.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## colta

Good morning all... how's everyone doing today?

My cramps seem to have left, which is awesome... I could have sworn yesterday that AF was in full swing, between the cramps and the lots of cm... I kept running to the washroom expecting to see her. 
I started taking my temps the past two days to see if they were going up or down (I haven't been doing it for the rest of my cycle), and so far they've been going up. Quite a nice climb actually. So I guess we'll wait and see on that one. 

At any rate, I'm 10 dpo now... the witch should be here in 3-4 days. Either way, I'll be waiting to test.


----------



## moter98

Hope the witch stays away :)


----------



## mailcmm

I got the 3 MHz from my research they say very heavy women should get the 2. I never know what to do because I am not thin but I wear a 10 so I don't consider myself very heavy. $45 is a good price. As long as its new. They say the probes can go bad so avoid used ones. 

Good luck colta maybe we can get you and tv on the pregnant side and all be pregnant together.

Afm.... 9WKS!!!! Omg this is an amazing feeling. So happy to have made it this far. Dh is beside himself. His face at the ultrasound was priceless. Lol he squeezed my had so hard I now have bruises between my fingers where my wedding ring is. Lol and to think next Friday. I will be 1/4 of the way done.


----------



## moter98

the ones that cheap were used. i did end up getting the one you sent the link to. i read further and it did explain which mhz to get. and no, you are not heavy!

9 weeks already. seriously, where did the time go? seems like you were just finding out a couple weeks ago. hopefully the next 3 weeks will go by that fast for you too and then you can breathe a sigh of relief. though you will probably still worry a little bit. i think it's only natural to after going through so many losses.


----------



## mailcmm

I remember when I looked that site had the best prices. But I know I paid 58 plus shipping. I always worry about eBay used stuff. It's win or lose. Sometimes it's what you want. Mine came with gel too. Hopefully they are still doing that deal. The gel is much better then the ky. I am out of gel and the ky is loud. If I were you I would order more gel. I couldn't find it in the store and am going to order more today. 

Time did fly by. Of course I gained a week lol and I will take it. I need all the relief I can get. Hoping it flys by for you too. I am so very very happy you got your bfp. And I poad until Dr confirmed. Of course I got confirmed quickly. Call and make an apt for after af so you have it. Can't wait for them to confirm it.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> I remember when I looked that site had the best prices. But I know I paid 58 plus shipping. I always worry about eBay used stuff. It's win or lose. Sometimes it's what you want. Mine came with gel too. Hopefully they are still doing that deal. The gel is much better then the ky. I am out of gel and the ky is loud. If I were you I would order more gel. I couldn't find it in the store and am going to order more today.
> 
> Time did fly by. Of course I gained a week lol and I will take it. I need all the relief I can get. Hoping it flys by for you too. I am so very very happy you got your bfp. And I poad until Dr confirmed. Of course I got confirmed quickly. Call and make an apt for after af so you have it. Can't wait for them to confirm it.

I use aloe vera as the gel for my doppler. Works just as good as the other jel and it cheap and easy to find.


----------



## moter98

It was $55 plus free shipping! Great deal. I did get generic gel with it. Ill look for more gel. I'm sure I'll use it daily once I hear the hb. I'm super paranoid and it's reassuring to hear it. With ds, hearing the hb was the only way I could fall asleep at night not worrying.

I'm calling on Monday. I will be 14dpo then. Hope they will do bloods. They didn't with ds. I will be sure to ask though.


----------



## moter98

Oh thanks or the Aloa Vera tip!


----------



## mailcmm

I will give the aloe a shot. The ky seems to give off a lot of feedback. It hurts my ears. Lol


----------



## moter98

Amazon has some ultrasound gel a .25 liter for $5. I might give that a try. It's called aqua sonic and fragrance free


----------



## mailcmm

I can't wait to find the heartbeat. I know it's still too early. Will wait til my apt and if she finds it I will start looking daily at home. I'll be almost 10 weeks at my apt so hoping she can find it.


----------



## moter98

I'm still in awe that you are 9 weeks! What are they checking at your next appt? Does your dr usually do so many appts or is it because of your losses? I'm jut wondering what my drs gonna do. I'm hoping to get a scan before 12 weeks. Would feel better


----------



## moter98

Called drs office here at work today since I'm the only one here. There will be no betas or scans. I will see a nurse at 8 weeks and the dr. at 13 weeks. Have my 20 week scan already booked for oct. I will be surprised if that's my only scan though. I have a shorter cervix due to a previous LEEP and last time had a few scans for that. I'm guessing they will do the same this time-I will be sure to insist- I'm super paranoid about incompetent cervix though it only occurs in less than 5% of those who had a leep. And the dr has already told me a year ago I will have a 4d ultrasound due to ds's clubfoot. That will be really cool! Strangely I'm ok with not getting the betas or scans. I fixed myself to get pregnant so now that I am pregnant I'll just keep going with that lol! I do still have that progesterone test i did on my own results coming. If that comes back good I think I will just stop worrying so much unless there is something to worry about


----------



## colta

Well... cramps stayed away for the most part today. I had a few twinges, but nothing compared to yesterday. 
By 7pm I was exhausted and I've got a bit of a sniffle coming on... think I'm just getting a cold. :cry: To be honest, I'm feeling unhopeful for this cycle. Every time I seem to have possible BFP symptoms, I always end up getting disappointed... so, I'm just feeling down. Doesn't help that I've been all emotional the past two days. 

Ah well... just waiting for the witch to show at this point. :coffee:


----------



## moter98

Hang in there. It's gonna happen! I tried for 13 months and it's looking like it finally worked. :) just try to stay positive. You will get your bfp. Picture it happening and it eventually will!!!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well... cramps stayed away for the most part today. I had a few twinges, but nothing compared to yesterday.
> By 7pm I was exhausted and I've got a bit of a sniffle coming on... think I'm just getting a cold. :cry: To be honest, I'm feeling unhopeful for this cycle. Every time I seem to have possible BFP symptoms, I always end up getting disappointed... so, I'm just feeling down. Doesn't help that I've been all emotional the past two days.
> 
> Ah well... just waiting for the witch to show at this point. :coffee:

Thought i'd mention, I took a vitamin d supplement and a b100 complex this cycle. That may have helped. I know my vit d levels were on the low side cause I had the blood test. This month I had the strongest lh surge I've ever had. The opk actually turned darker than the control and that never happened before. I can't help but think it was because of those vitamins. And they can't hurt, they can only help


----------



## colta

Well... me and DH have come to a HUGE decision. 

We've decided that once we find a bigger home (we are looking now), we'll be applying to become Foster Parent's!! :happydance:
We've talked about it since we first got together and really felt that that would something we'd really want to do. Well, we finally made a decision on when! I'm so excited!!! 
We are going to continue to TTC for our own little one, that's a definite... but we want to contribute and help out as much as we can. I came from an abusive home and feel like I have a lot I can bring to kids who have too... as well as give love, support and a solid foundation to kids from different backgrounds. 

So yeah... in another couple months, me and DH will be getting the ball rolling to become Foster Parent's! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

That's so wonderful of you to do!


----------



## mailcmm

Ok missed bunches.... So yes Moter.mdr is doing extra apts because of my previous losses. I hate your dr won't. What an ass. Especially with the incompetent cervix scare. If its any consolation I had a keep as well and with my daughter I had to go every week for 9mo but since we went to term I didn't have to with my son. And it is of no concern this time. I say wait 2 weeks and call and say you are having terrible cramps. Worse then a period and maybe they will do a scan to "make sure everything is where it should be". Lol or just keep calling and bugging the nurse with paranoia. 

Colta... Foster parenting is a great idea. Hope you don't have much longer to wait.

Afm.... I found the hb today on my Doppler!!! Omg we were in tears. Best sound ever. Trying to upload the video so as soon as I can I will post the link. And I really found baby this time because you can hear me too. Lol my heartbeat is so loud. Anyway over the freaking moon. Moter... Best money I ever spent you will be please. Especially if dr won't see you.


----------



## mailcmm

Got it. Lol


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEhHGHgwJZc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## moter98

That's good to know about IC. I'll try not to worry about it too much then. 
So happy you found the hb! An this early too. Wow!! Can't wait to try the dopplar myself, but of course will have to wait awhile. I may even hear the hb before I even meet the the dr, lol! Im not gonna call the dr cause I don't want them to think I'm crazy. Unless I have some symptom that worries me. Plus we have a $9000 deductible so we will be paying for any non routine visits or scans ourselves.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Got it. Lol
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEhHGHgwJZc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Oh that is so cool!


----------



## mailcmm

Yikes on your deductible. And yes the Doppler works like a dream. I tried friday but couldn't find it and yesterday I was super busy. So this am I went to try and dh was all oh no not that thing again I don't want to have to worry about this again. Found it first try. Lol we showed him. So happy. I was feeling calm to begin with but now I feel like everything may very well be ok. I have seen videos that show women finding the hb late 7wk-9 wks. So if you do t think it will scare you senseless you may get lucky. I am pudgy too so you may be luckier.


----------



## moter98

No it won't scare me. I didn't find it with ds till after 18 weeks I think. I had one of those really cheap dopplars though. Hope this one is more sensitive :)


----------



## mailcmm

Then I think you will be very happy. It is very sensitive I think. 9 wks 2 days and I am really 8wk 2 days by my lmp.


----------



## moter98

i'm so excited to try it now! will be a long wait.


----------



## moter98

i've been feeling dizzy. anyone else get that?


----------



## mailcmm

I did. Mostly when I got up too fast. It's normal.


----------



## mailcmm

How are you feeling otherwise? I am not sick anymore. Thinking it was nerves. My boobs still hurt and I am still really tired.


----------



## moter98

I'm feeling normal except maybe a bit more tired and slightly dizzy sometimes. My stomach is rock solid so far.


----------



## mailcmm

That's good. Nausea/vomitting is the worst. Oh I forgot I also have more mucous. My nose is the worst. But it not like allergies or a cold. And when I blow it's blood tinged. I look pregnant too. Belly is way out. People are noticing. My neighbor said yesterday that if she didn't already know she would have guessed it now. I have a very short torso too. When I was pregnant with my kids it was ridiculous how stuffed I look. We're talking 8 inches from bottom of boobs to pubic region. Lol


----------



## moter98

i'm hoping to skip the nausea part! i did with ds. just was hungry and ate and ate and ate. taking my b-complex in hopes of minimizing any sickness. read that it helps. i'm not showing at all but i am very very early days. still got to wear by size 2 dress to the wedding yesterday and gonna wear it to next weeks wedding too! i didn't even look that big by 21 weeks last time so it will be interesting to see how much sooner the belly pops this time. i am short so once i pop i will have a big belly. my SIL is tall and she never looked that big (we were 5 weeks apart) i always looked ready to pop and she just a little baby bump yet, lol! this time around i am clean eating and hoping to stick to it. last time i ate too much junk food.


----------



## mailcmm

I didn't gain any weight hardly the first and second time around. Haven't gained a lb yet. I am guessing it has something to do that this is my 6th pregnancy. Lol I have been eating pretty decent. My craving for Lemon merengue pie is gonna be the death of me though. Lol


----------



## moter98

oh wow! i gained 42 lbs with ds. 8 lbs just in the first tri. i was just so hungry. and it was for greasy bad for you food like A&W. you would not believe how much i could eat. my poor dh was beside himself. he had never seen me eat like that lol! hoping that my clean eating will help me to make better food choices this time.


----------



## mailcmm

I gained 25 the first time and 27 the second. 9wk and I haven't gained a lb. hoping that baby makes me lose some weight. Lol that my fat will feed the baby. I know that won't happen. Want to try to just get the baby weight though my fat stores should be fine. I won't get the bonus of losing xweight from breast feeding since I don't get milk.


----------



## mailcmm

How is everybody else doing? 

Berdc, Twinkie. Menb.... How goes the pregnancies.

Tv, colta... How goes the ttc? When is af due?


----------



## colta

AF is due to show up within the next 2-4 days I think, so any time now... 

I can't say I'm really feeling like I have any symptoms, my boobs are really sore anymore, very minimal off and on cramping... I have been really irritable lately, DH is being a bit of pain and I'm just emotional I suppose... I don't know. I'm so screwed up today. :cry:


----------



## mailcmm

Are you testing again or just waiting to see what af does?


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Are you testing again or just waiting to see what af does?

I tested this afternoon at DH's request with a dollar store cheapie. It was negative... had a pretty little evap line though. :dohh: Ah well... to be honest, I'm not surprised. I haven't really had any symptoms at all and if I were preggers, I'm sure a test would have shown positive by now. Ah well... onto next month I suppose. :shrug:


----------



## moter98

how do you know it was an evap? maybe it's your bfp


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> how do you know it was an evap? maybe it's your bfp

I'm pretty confident... it's beyond faint, sometimes I'm not even sure I see it and I can't tell if there is any color in it. 
It showed up in the appropriate time, but again... it's ridiculously faint. I tried to take a picture, but even my camera didn't pick it up. 
Sides... one would figure that it'd be a bit darker than that if it were a BFP on 12 dpo. 

Ah well.. :shrug:


----------



## moter98

no, not necessarily. implantation takes place 6-12 dpo. if you implanted on 10dpo your line would be super faint yet and you would not be able to see if it has color yet. my first FRER was like that. very very faint line, didn't even show up in pics, couldn't tell if it had color, but it was there! is the line thick? is it blue dye or pink dye? post the pic anyway. i wanna see!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> no, not necessarily. implantation takes place 6-12 dpo. if you implanted on 10dpo your line would be super faint yet and you would not be able to see if it has color yet. my first FRER was like that. very very faint line, didn't even show up in pics, couldn't tell if it had color, but it was there! is the line thick? is it blue dye or pink dye? post the pic anyway. i wanna see!

LOL... I would post a pick, but you'd just be looking at a negative test. (and my camera died trying to take a pic for you! lol)... It's a pink dye test, a cheapie 25miu dollar store brand one. The line appears to be as thick as the control... but honestly it's so faint I can barely tell. 
Either way, I'm going to wait until AF is due and see what happens. If she's a few days late then I'll be running out for another test. At least I only have to wait a few days. :haha:


----------



## moter98

how do you get the willpower? i've always kept a huge stockpile of tests, lol! 
sounds promising with it being pink dye and a thick line :)


----------



## mailcmm

It does sound promising. Fxd for you.


----------



## BERDC99

Good evening girls! I have been reading just to busy to post. 

Motor- I feel for you if morning sickness kicks in. The past fews morning I have been getting it again. I have read that it can come back in late pregnancy but never thought it would happen to me. 

Mail-I am glad to found the heart beat and so early. My doctor was not able to find Olivia's in his office until I was 16 weeks. 

Colta- Don't ever give up on ttc. Sometimes it just takes people longer to get their miracles.

Menb- Where are you? Is school over yet?

Twinkie- How is your vacation going?

AFM......Like I said above my morning sickness is back. Not like it was in my early pregnancy days, but just enough to make my mornings miserable. My sisters and I worked all day trying to finish up the details for my shower. Hard to believe that it is this coming Saturday. I am so excited to see what all I get for her. What is even harder to believe is that I only have 8 weeks from tomorrow and my doctor said he would induce me that day if I havent gone into labor already. 

I am already starting to get the nesting feeling but it is so hard to get anythimg accomplished when I work full time and have to run my son back and forth during the evenings for football practice. I hope that during the month of July I can get this place whipped into shape and clean enough for me to feel comfortable. It is crazy all the stuff you want to get done before bringing a baby home. My husband thinks I am crazy when he reads my list of stuff I want to do.


----------



## moter98

i never knew that morning sickness could come back later on. hope it goes away for you really soon berdc. 
i did the same thing with having to have everything done before ds was born. i thought i would never have any time to get it done again for awhile. but remember that baby sleeps a lot at first and you can set her in her bouncer next to you while you have things you need to get done for those first months. she will be content to just be by you i bet.


----------



## mailcmm

Sorry about the morning sickness berdc. I can't believe it's almost time for Olivia to arrive. It's gone by crazy fast. I bet your shower will be beautiful and I hope you get all the things you need. I don't think we will get much. My family will get the big stuff. I don't really know dhs family. Or any of his friends. They live far away and we met here after most of his friends had moved away after college. I don't have a lot of local friends. Living in the boonies and work completely by yourself doesn't really open opportunities to meet people. lol


----------



## colta

Hola Chickas!! How's everyone doing? Not much to talk about here... I have some AF type cramps and backache going on, so I have a feeling the witch is going to get me sometime soon. 
Me and DH have both been doing a lot of talking about fostering lately, and we've both come to the consensus that we're going to keep ourselves open to adoption... so should a child end up being fostered by us and eventually end up becoming eligible for adoption, we're going to very strongly consider adoption. We've also decided we're going to try and foster older kids 7-8 years and up. 
We've recognized that they're the ones that have the hardest times finding homes and we feel we'd better relate and be able to help someone a bit older... plus, we want to have babies on our own... and there are plenty of people looking to adopt babies from the foster care system, less so for older kids. 

So yeah, that's the plan... we're looking at bigger homes right now and hopefully will have a new place and be able to get the fostering ball rolling within the next 2-3 months... It's exciting! :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

That's great colta. I am so excited for you. It is a wonderful thing you and hubby are doing. There are lots of kids that need good homes.


----------



## moter98

Dopplar came today. Can't wait to use it. :)


----------



## television

Got a very very positive opt yest so just been trying!! I have a good feeling this month but i just keep thinking it will happen when its ready!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck tv! Catch that egg.

Moter... That came fast. Most of the videos on you tube show that women found hb at 8.5weeks. So only 4 weeks to go! How are you doing. I know getting thru this week is a biggie. It was for me anyway.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Got a very very positive opt yest so just been trying!! I have a good feeling this month but i just keep thinking it will happen when its ready!!!

Catch that egg! Very positive opk sounds promising. My opk this cycle was like that, none of the cycles before were that strong. Must mean a good strong ovulation!!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Good luck tv! Catch that egg.
> 
> Moter... That came fast. Most of the videos on you tube show that women found hb at 8.5weeks. So only 4 weeks to go! How are you doing. I know getting thru this week is a biggie. It was for me anyway.

Everything I read says 10-12 weeks and maybe not even then so I'm not gonna freak if I don't hear it before my first dr appt. sure gonna be trying though. I'll start at 8 weeks and just try once a week till I hear it. When you say just 4 more weeks to 8 weeks it doesn't seem that long! I'm feeling pretty good so far besides a bit of dizziness and being tired all the time. Been sleeping like a rock. Iwas tired with ds too but not the dizziness. Hoping it's a good sign


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so too. And 4 wks isn't that far. I bet you find it before. Google sonoline b videos. You'll be blown away by the number that have 8+wks in the title. I found mine at 8 wks. But the nurse said the baby was really 9 weeks. And like I said I am pudgy. Lol I have found it right away every day. I am nauseous again and now I know it's not nerves because I am actually in a great place.


----------



## moter98

I'm really hoping to find it sooner. Will put my mind at ease. Though everyday that goes by I feel better about it. Can't help but be paranoid, but everything is going great do far do I just keep telling myself that.
I'm gonna google about the sonoline. I hope that's the case for me too!


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so too. Listening to the hb has been so reassuring to me. I feel like we may finally have a keeper. Starting to get excited. In 2 more weeks I will actually start planning etc. I am so close to 12 weeks. Just to have a hb after 7was a big relief to me. I am starting to be more optimistic now. Still scared but much more hopeful. What is the date of your 1st apt ?


----------



## mailcmm

Hi ho hi ho.... Gonna be a long day. Lol


----------



## moter98

can't wait for you to hit that 12 week mark mail. will be a huge milestone for you. :)

my first appt is in mid july, but just with the nurse for all that info they give you about pregnancy and a weigh in i'm sure. i will be 8 weeks. my first appt with the dr won't be till 13 weeks. they tried to schedule me for 12 weeks, but he didn't have any openings. no big deal really. they aren't gonna be doing any scans or anything, so i'm not really in a hurry to see dr. i'll only get the basic physical and blookwork done at that appt anyway. my 20 week scan is already scheduled for oct 3rd though. that's the big one. i'll be really nervous for that one. the last one didn't go as expected, so i'll have my guard up this time. and DH is NOT allowed to leave this time. i just can't hear any bad news by myself again. i'll never forget that day they told me my baby had a birth defect. while it turned out to be not a huge deal, when you are 20 weeks pregnant and all alone and hormonal, it was awful.


----------



## moter98

I just got my packet from my Clinic with all the info to fill out. It came with the 1st Tri screening info. I was going to refuse this test this time, but an ultrasound is also given to check for this screening so I'm gonna do it! Looks like it will be done between 9 and 13 weeks. I just can't say no if I'm gonna get an ultrasound! I'll find out at my 8 week appt when they will schedule it.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> Got a very very positive opt yest so just been trying!! I have a good feeling this month but i just keep thinking it will happen when its ready!!!
> 
> Catch that egg! Very positive opk sounds promising. My opk this cycle was like that, none of the cycles before were that strong. Must mean a good strong ovulation!!Click to expand...

Hope its a good sign i think i have O a couple of days earlier this month but my cycle really ranges but feeling positive :thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

That's awesome. What type of screening is it? You dr does things way different then mine. We get a dating ultrasound and a blood panel first tri. Then the big ultrasound second tri. Apparently mine may be done by a high risk specialist. I can't wait for 12 weeks. Home from work now and utterly exhausted. Need a nap. I can't imagine what it must have been like being alone for that news. Hoping that their is no news this time.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> Got a very very positive opt yest so just been trying!! I have a good feeling this month but i just keep thinking it will happen when its ready!!!
> 
> Catch that egg! Very positive opk sounds promising. My opk this cycle was like that, none of the cycles before were that strong. Must mean a good strong ovulation!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope its a good sign i think i have O a couple of days earlier this month but my cycle really ranges but feeling positive :thumbup:Click to expand...

FX!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> That's awesome. What type of screening is it? You dr does things way different then mine. We get a dating ultrasound and a blood panel first tri. Then the big ultrasound second tri. Apparently mine may be done by a high risk specialist. I can't wait for 12 weeks. Home from work now and utterly exhausted. Need a nap. I can't imagine what it must have been like being alone for that news. Hoping that their is no news this time.

It's optional screening for down syndrome and trisomy. they take bloods and do a scan to check for any abnormalities. i did it with ds, but totally forgot about the scan part. i was pretty stressed till i got my normal results. but, i think i will be really stressed this time anyway, may as well see the baby on a scan too. 
the whole reason i switched dr's is becuase of how my last dr handled telling me about DS. he didn't have all the facts when he came into the room so he sat down, told me my baby had a birth defect, then left me in the room alone for 5 minutes to wonder what it was!!! turns out he was checking if it was in both feet or one, but he should have known that before he said anything. just an awful, terrible thing to do to a pregnant person. the memory is burned in my brain. so glad i switched dr's.


----------



## mailcmm

Wow that's awful. No bedside manner. I will get the downs testing. I am 36. Will worry like crazy but need to know.


----------



## moter98

He is a great dr from a medical standpoint but horrible bedside manner. I know he didn't intend to do that and he probably is oblivious to how he comes across to patients. He is very factual and scientific and no empathy. It worked fine for me till that incident. He had done a previous sergury for me, did a very good job and he was the FS i saw that I told you said that 65% of subsequent pregnancies are viable. I will see him again, just not for prenatal!
Are you getting the screening in addition to your 12 week scan? I totally understand why you would want to know. For me, I would rather not until the 20 week scan but if I have to do it to get the scan I will.


----------



## BERDC99

55 days or less and counting!:wohoo:


----------



## mailcmm

Wahoo berdc!! Almost cooked. Lol

Moter... They will do a blood test then based on that we will can decide if we want further testing. 

So get this. I missed my drs appointment. Lol it was today. I thought it was Thursday. I am an idiot. Will have to call tomorrow and reschedule. I can't believe I missed that.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> 55 days or less and counting!:wohoo:

55 days?! Wow, are you gettin excites yet? Nesting?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Wahoo berdc!! Almost cooked. Lol
> 
> Moter... They will do a blood test then based on that we will can decide if we want further testing.
> 
> So get this. I missed my drs appointment. Lol it was today. I thought it was Thursday. I am an idiot. Will have to call tomorrow and reschedule. I can't believe I missed that.

Haha, you've got pregnancy brain. 

I spoke with a friend that works in OB at my clinic and she said I should just request a dating scan when I go in and they might give it to me. I personally do not want the first tri screen as it won't change anything for me and should it come back with bad news it would only add weeks of stress an worry. I'd rather wait till the 20 week scan. I will be spending that time preparing for any possible bad news and it would still give me plenty of time to freak out and then plan before baby is born. How hard is it to just get a regular scan, geez!


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Got it. Lol
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEhHGHgwJZc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Wahoo! Now, THAT'S a great, strong heartbeat! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## menb

Hey ladies!!

Been reading nightly, but just too pooped to go back downstairs to get my iPad. :) A little lazy on my part, eh? 

Mail: SO excited for you and the hubby! That's funny that your preggo brain kicked in already! I've got plenty of those type of stories too! GEESH!

Motor: Yay! I'm so late in my congratulations to ya! Super excited for you. The Sonoline B has worked great for us too. We just listened last night cuz I had a moment of freak out. :)

Twinkie: You still on vacation, eh? I think we're gonna take a little road trip too, soon. We just traded in our car for a Toyota Sienna SE last night! ROAD TRIP!!!

Colta: It's great that you and your husband are thinking of all the ways you could help with children that are already here. That's awesome of you! Good luck with that, your house search and your continued TTC. 

TV: I hope you are busy gettin it on at this moment! :haha: Let's get that egg!

Berdc: Well, well...shower coming up this weekend! Ahhh! So exciting! We are waiting on RSVP's for ours now. It's being planned for June 30th. How are Olivia's movements? Still pretty consistent? They have me doing kick counts, but I don't really do them consistently. I just try and make sure I feel them every hour or so. If not, I'll drink ice water and/or lay on my side. 

AFM: 3rd Trimester!!! WAHOO.... We are 28w5d! I'm adjusting to my gestational diabetes diet while trying to adjust to being home during the day. School's been out since last Wednesday, but I've gone in every day trying to pack up my classroom. Yesterday, I was done packing, but also trying to make sub plans since I'll be out from the beginning of the year until December 10th or 17th. Yep--I asked my nurse/doc to sign my maternity leave paperwork for 14-15 weeks instead of 12. :happydance: I'm excited about being able to be with the babies, but also stressed about my classroom. 

Well, tomorrow is the first day since school let out that I can come back home immediately after dropping hubby off at his school. He's got one more week. HeeHee! I'm kinda excited to get this laundry under control, clean a bathroom and vacuum. I'm also excited to do some reading and planning my gestational diabetes meals. I'm kinda nervous cuz I've actually only gained 9 pounds still. Docs nor dietician are concerned cuz the babies are growing fine, but I just wish I could gain a little more. After speaking to the dietician today, we've decided that in addition to watching carbs and protein, I'm not going to worry about calorie intake. My main focus is the carbs combined with protein, while trying to add in some fats...go peanut butter!

Okedoke--half time is almost over--back to the NBA Finals! Go OKC!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Sounds like you are doing great Menb. That's awesome. Congrats on making it to the 3rd tri. 

Pregnancy brain has been horrible. I can't do two things at once. I used to be so great at multitasking now I can't text and talk at the same time. I have also been really forgetful. Just finished listening to my baby. That sound never gets old. Still around 170. And crystal clear. I know exactly where to look now. Hav been really good. Only checking once a day. Felling good and positive. I am so very happy right now.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Sounds like you are doing great Menb. That's awesome. Congrats on making it to the 3rd tri.
> 
> Pregnancy brain has been horrible. I can't do two things at once. I used to be so great at multitasking now I can't text and talk at the same time. I have also been really forgetful. Just finished listening to my baby. That sound never gets old. Still around 170. And crystal clear. I know exactly where to look now. Hav been really good. Only checking once a day. Felling good and positive. I am so very happy right now.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs: SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## menb

Thanks, Mail. Yeah, things are going well...minus the lack of weight gain. 

I'm feeling bigger and people say I look bigger, but...

My hips and back kill at night, so unfortunately, I won't be in my bed for too much longer--that sucks! I love my bed. We have LOVESAC furniture, so we've got a SuperSac in our bedroom that I'll probably end up in soon. It's a large, over-sized beanbag type thingy. :shrug: 

Can't wait for hubby to be done with school so we can get started on the babies' room. We need to put the cribs together and put the furniture/strollers, etc. where they belong. Starting to get excited! Heehee!


----------



## colta

Well, it looks like AF has found me... light pink spotting yesterday followed by some brown spotting today. 
*sigh*... onwards I suppose. :cry:


----------



## moter98

Thanks for the congrats menb


----------



## moter98

So sorry af showed colta


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 55 days or less and counting!:wohoo:
> 
> 55 days?! Wow, are you gettin excites yet? Nesting?Click to expand...

We are so excited. I have started to nest some, but it has been so hard to get my energy up after sleeping so much over the last eight months.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... I have back problems so we have a craft magic bed and poor hubby has to sleep sitting up with legs raised. Lol can't imagine what it will be like 3rd tri. Lol

Colta... Sorry af got you. Onto the next cycle. Time to catch that sticky egg.

Berdc... Rest while you can soon olivia will be keeping you up and you can finish then. 

Moter... How are you doing today?


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 55 days or less and counting!:wohoo:
> 
> 55 days?! Wow, are you gettin excites yet? Nesting?Click to expand...
> 
> We are so excited. I have started to nest some, but it has been so hard to get my energy up after sleeping so much over the last eight months.Click to expand...

i am so curious to see what she looks like. i hope you post a pic when she is here. :flower:


----------



## moter98

doing good here mail. today is 16dpo for me and the longest i've gone with no bleeding, so things are looking good. :)

lol for your poor dh. what a sweetheart to sleep like that for you!


----------



## mailcmm

He is a rare gem. My grandma got sick last night was coming out of both ends uncontrolably and he cleaned it all up in case she had a virus or something I could catch. Today he is watching the kids and the neighbor boy who is spending the week with us while I sit at the hospital with my grandma. She had lots of rectal bleeding so we aren't sure what's going on.


----------



## mailcmm

Glad you are feeling good. I am beyond happy for you. So glad we will be doing this together too.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> He is a rare gem. My grandma got sick last night was coming out of both ends uncontrolably and he cleaned it all up in case she had a virus or something I could catch. Today he is watching the kids and the neighbor boy who is spending the week with us while I sit at the hospital with my grandma. She had lots of rectal bleeding so we aren't sure what's going on.

awww, now that is a SWEET man! hope your grandma feels better. scary stuff.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Glad you are feeling good. I am beyond happy for you. So glad we will be doing this together too.

EEK! i'm so happy and excited. :)


----------



## menb

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> He is a rare gem. My grandma got sick last night was coming out of both ends uncontrolably and he cleaned it all up in case she had a virus or something I could catch. Today he is watching the kids and the neighbor boy who is spending the week with us while I sit at the hospital with my grandma. She had lots of rectal bleeding so we aren't sure what's going on.
> 
> awww, now that is a SWEET man! hope your grandma feels better. scary stuff.Click to expand...

Seriously!! Good man...thankfully, I've got one of those too! :)


----------



## mailcmm

Makes life so much easier.


----------



## mailcmm

So I rescheduled my appointment for Tuesday. Hopefully this time I won't forget


----------



## menb

So, random vent...

I HATE holidays now! There is SO much family stress and drama! GEESH!!! My MIL makes my hubby feel bad cuz in her opinion, "he spends more time with my family" and she feels like, "they always come second." URGH!!! Every damn holiday it's the same shyt! I wish she'd stop making my hubby feel so bad. I just wanna shake her!

My mother is disabled. My sister takes care of her on the weekdays, she's basically on her own on Saturdays and I'm responsible for Sundays. My entire extended family goes to the same church, so that's why we see my family on Sundays. It's also not my fault that most holidays fall on Sundays! I have to take care of my mom. 

My MIL wants to have brunch on Sunday to celebrate Father's Day. We go to church, so brunch will never be an option, but she throws it out there very single holiday. She and her husband don't go to church. My hubby asked her if we could either meet Saturday or later on Sunday, so we could take care of my mom and then meet up with them. No response yet...she's pouting now, I guess. Urgh! 

I just want to cry cuz I'm so frustrated....ahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## mailcmm

I feel ya! We live next door to my parents and Dhs mom lives 2 hrs away. Now as for holidays... I rotate then even Steven and she still calls him and cries about how lonely Christmas or thanksgiving will be without him. Then he feels like crap. But i only have my kids every other holiday as i have to share with their dad so we spend those holidays with my parents. You aren't doing anything wrong and lunch/dinner is just as acceptable as brunch. She's just being difficult. 

Truthfully I am to the point of announcing I will be home for the holidays and anyone who want s to see us is welcome to join us. Cause lord knows she won't come to us. She almost didn't come to the wedding because "y'all know I can't sleep anywhere but in my bed." like I care.

Hang in there.


----------



## mailcmm

So still sitting at hospital. Dh is bringing the kids to see grandma and we are going to eat. I am so hungry I almost ate grandmas soup while she slept lol. This hospital doesn't have nice chairs either. It is like a cheap boardroom chair. Can't even think about my back right now. Ready for dinner and bed.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> So still sitting at hospital. Dh is bringing the kids to see grandma and we are going to eat. I am so hungry I almost ate grandmas soup while she slept lol. This hospital doesn't have nice chairs either. It is like a cheap boardroom chair. Can't even think about my back right now. Ready for dinner and bed.

Wow! That's a long day for you in an uncomfortable chair. Have they found out what's going on with Grams?


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> I feel ya! We live next door to my parents and Dhs mom lives 2 hrs away. Now as for holidays... I rotate then even Steven and she still calls him and cries about how lonely Christmas or thanksgiving will be without him. Then he feels like crap. But i only have my kids every other holiday as i have to share with their dad so we spend those holidays with my parents. You aren't doing anything wrong and lunch/dinner is just as acceptable as brunch. She's just being difficult.
> 
> Truthfully I am to the point of announcing I will be home for the holidays and anyone who want s to see us is welcome to join us. Cause lord knows she won't come to us. She almost didn't come to the wedding because "y'all know I can't sleep anywhere but in my bed." like I care.
> 
> Hang in there.

Thanks for the love! You're absolutely right! She's just being difficult--like always. Urgh, it makes her seem so ugly and makes both of us want to spend less and less time with her. Ugh!!!

Yep, that's what hubby said too. 4th of July will be the last holiday for at least a year that we're going anywhere! If you wanna see us, you come to us!!! Humph!


----------



## mailcmm

I think that's for the best. I don't mind having a house full I am just tried of the bull crap.


----------



## menb

SO VERY tired of it!!!! :nope:


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. At the hospital already. My grandma is getting a colonoscopy and an endoscopy this morning in hopes of finding the bleeding. I am so tired. Hopefully it's nothing serious. Gonna need a nap today. My cousin is coming into town on Friday and I need to clean my house too. It's a disaster. Hopefully I can get it done while visiting with grandma and everything else. All I want to do is sleep. So very tired. And omg my boobs are on fire.


----------



## moter98

My 6dpo saliva progesterone results came back low. They recommended i see a dr. I have called my clinic and am scheduled for a progestrrone blood test this afternoon. I won't get results till early next week I'm sure as they have to send this test out. Last time it took 5 days total for results. It's gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## mailcmm

My dr gave my results in 30 min. Sucks you have to wait. God that is gonna be horrible. Use your cream until then. Wish I could send you some of my pills. Lol I have plenty. You need the progesterone now important to get on it right away.


----------



## moter98

do you think the cream will help? i have some here. they have to send the results out to the mayo. i guess not even our local hospital does this test. all my other labs i've gotten results within hours. i asked the lab tech how long and she said mayo won't even get the sample till 3 or 4pm tomorrow so looks like monday is the earliest i can find out. she said sat, but our clinic isn't open sat so don't know how i would get the results, unless it auto updates on my online records. i'm really hoping this saliva test was just wrong.


----------



## moter98

do you know how much of the cream and how often?


----------



## mailcmm

I don't know about the cream. I am sure you can google it. When I get home I will look too.


----------



## mailcmm

I am positive we can figure this out.


----------



## moter98

ok. i'll be googling too. who knew finally getting pregnant was gonna be so stresful


----------



## mailcmm

Ok so I have found that the cream isn't nearly as strong as the pill so I should think if you use it as directed or slightly more you should be fine. Also using it can't hurt the baby but if you aren't deficient it can cause nausea, vomiting and dizziness in you. So won't harm baby but may make you feel icky. I say use it. At least until you have results from dr. If you are low it can only help and my dr said that low progesterone you need to get on it super early. 

Hopefully they will get you an answer tomorrow I know that's a long shot but I'd call anyway and ask if they would maybe give you a prescription or a trial suppository until they know. As I said it cant hurt.


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> My dr gave my results in 30 min. Sucks you have to wait. God that is gonna be horrible. Use your cream until then. Wish I could send you some of my pills. Lol I have plenty. You need the progesterone now important to get on it right away.

Mine too! They screened the progesterone when they took my beta levels. I knew the results later that day! Did they say it would actually take that long? So weird...

I agree with mail...keep on that cream. Progesterone is crucial during this time period. Mine was 52, so they said I was great, but they were ready with prog shots if it had come back low.


----------



## moter98

I can't believe I have to wait this long when you all get your results so fast! It's gonna be an agonizing weekend.


----------



## mailcmm

So sorry Moter. Hang in there. Everything will be fine. Just use the cream and Monday will be here before you know it.


----------



## moter98

Thanks. Really hoping the number is normal and I'm just that crazy pregnant lady calling the dr for tests.


----------



## BERDC99

I am on the wait for Monday to roll around again too, Motor. I have my next ultrasound that morning. I hope that she has moved from my placenta so we can see her face.


----------



## moter98

Hope you get to see her face. :)


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> I am on the wait for Monday to roll around again too, Motor. I have my next ultrasound that morning. I hope that she has moved from my placenta so we can see her face.

Yay, so happy that you might be able to finally get a good pic of Olivia! :)

I've got a doc appointment and u/s on Monday too! Week 29 today!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:



> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I am on the wait for Monday to roll around again too, Motor. I have my next ultrasound that morning. I hope that she has moved from my placenta so we can see her face.
> 
> Yay, so happy that you might be able to finally get a good pic of Olivia! :)
> 
> I've got a doc appointment and u/s on Monday too! Week 29 today!! :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

This will be our third attempt to see her in 4D. I have almost gave up hope on seeing her, but we still have at least 5 or 6 more ultrasounds before he arrives.


----------



## mailcmm

Hello all. Grandma is out of the hospital. So happy. I am exhausted. Going to be a long weekend. My cousin is coming into town so my brothers family wil be parked here all weekend with all their drama. My kids have to go to their dads but got cards and presents for dh. He will be so surprised.


----------



## television

Hope you have a lovely weekend im having a quiet 1 got my little man this wkend


----------



## mailcmm

How is everyone today? Moter are you using the cream?


----------



## menb

Hi all! So, the 3rd trimester fatigue has hit. Totally NEED naps throughout the day. Joy!!! It's not like I don't have a million things to do. Oh well... :sleep:


----------



## moter98

Great news! I called and my results were in. Progesterone at 21. From google it looks like a good number for how far along I am. Nurse said that dr hasn't reviewed then yet but they would call on Monday if he wants to do anything, but Im happy with number. Yay! 
I think I'm gonna be that crazy pregnant lady in the drs office. I don't care as long as everything goes well.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> How is everyone today? Moter are you using the cream?

not yet. don't want to until i see what my blood results are.


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Hi all! So, the 3rd trimester fatigue has hit. Totally NEED naps throughout the day. Joy!!! It's not like I don't have a million things to do. Oh well... :sleep:

take the nap......the million things will still be there waiting tomorow. :flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey all! On my way back from Florida! Hope everyone is doing good and will try to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## mailcmm

Hola everyone... I am completely wiped. Between grandmas hospital tour and my cousin being here this weekend I am dead. Just woke up from a nap. Want to go back to sleep but have to make dinner for 11. So tired. We should have went out to eat. Lol.


----------



## BERDC99

Had a wonderful shower yesterday. I got 22 packs of diapers, several wipes, high chair, bouncy, craddle, stroller, and 2 car seats. 385 walmart gift cards, 25 target, 100 cash, and more clothes then she will ever be able to wear. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter so happy your result was good. Mine was only13 so 21 is a good number. Itoldmtdrofficeididntwant to be the crazy pregnant lady and they told me to go ahead and be crazy that this time is all about me. So I tell you be the crazy pregnant lady. Own it and get all the healthcare you can. Lol 

Berdc... Sounds like you had an awesome shower. I am so glad. You will need it all and then some. Can't wait to see pictures.

Had dinner with Dhs dad last night. Cats out of the bag. I look very pregnant. Lol dh didnt want his family to know until we are in the 2nd tri. Today i am especially quesy. Still able to find heartbeat though so iam not too worried right now. I have a dr apt on tuesday. So ready for that. This will be a big one. First trimester screening. And we will talk about downs screening. Also I am still taking progesterone and will most likelybe stopping soon. Thats gonna worry me too i am sure. But 11wks on friday and Ian still pregnant! Yay!!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Had a wonderful shower yesterday. I got 22 packs of diapers, several wipes, high chair, bouncy, craddle, stroller, and 2 car seats. 385 walmart gift cards, 25 target, 100 cash, and more clothes then she will ever be able to wear. I will post pictures soon.

So happy your shower went well. Can't wait to see the pictures. :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Hey all! On my way back from Florida! Hope everyone is doing good and will try to catch up tomorrow.

How was your vacation?


----------



## moter98

Colta, television, how are you? Catching that egg I hope. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Omg Moter..... 5wks today?!?! That's so fabulous


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter so happy your result was good. Mine was only13 so 21 is a good number. Itoldmtdrofficeididntwant to be the crazy pregnant lady and they told me to go ahead and be crazy that this time is all about me. So I tell you be the crazy pregnant lady. Own it and get all the healthcare you can. Lol
> 
> Berdc... Sounds like you had an awesome shower. I am so glad. You will need it all and then some. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> Had dinner with Dhs dad last night. Cats out of the bag. I look very pregnant. Lol dh didnt want his family to know until we are in the 2nd tri. Today i am especially quesy. Still able to find heartbeat though so iam not too worried right now. I have a dr apt on tuesday. So ready for that. This will be a big one. First trimester screening. And we will talk about downs screening. Also I am still taking progesterone and will most likelybe stopping soon. Thats gonna worry me too i am sure. But 11wks on friday and Ian still pregnant! Yay!!

Thanks. I'm so relieved and worrying less. Still gonna be the crazy pregnant lady so my dr better get used to it lol!

Were your in laws happy? 

I don't think you need to worry about stopping the progestrrone cause by 10 weeks the placenta starts taking over the production of progesterone.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Omg Moter..... 5wks today?!?! That's so fabulous

Thanks! Longest I've made it since ttc this time around. :)
Told out parents yesterday but asked not to tell anyone else yet. Want to wait till 12 weeks to tell everyone else. I figured my parents needed to know since we all work together and I didn't want to lie about why I won't be lifting heavy boxes anymore. And since we told my parents we had to tell dh parents. My brother already figured it out last week when I wouldn't help him lift the boxes at work so immediate family knows now.


----------



## mailcmm

That's great. They must be so happy. My parents were told right away. We wanted to wait to tell his family. I don't think they care either way though. Never even called when we had our mcs. They are wierd. My closest friends know too. I get the good news followed by bad news but when something bad happens in my family/friend group we band together and help each other through. They would be offended not to have been told. We are all very very close. So now that Dhs dad knows we need to call his mom but dh doesn't want to. They just don't say nice things. Not that they say mean things. But it's wierd. Like my family even with all our mcs was just as excited as if we had never had one. Tears and hugs and congratulations. His dad was like are you pregnant? I said yes and he says well I hope this doesn't end like the last 3. Maybe I am just too sensitive but that's not how you want to remember family reactions to we're pregnant. and that was the extent of baby talk. So I don't really care one way or another if they know or not but I think it hurts dh. He is so excited and wants this baby as much as I do. 

No heavy lifting. You definitely need to take it easy. When are you going for that screening?


----------



## moter98

Oh what a weird reaction to the news! I wouldnt quite know how to take that. Def not what you would want to hear when you announce a pregnancy. That must be hard for your dh to have his own father react that way. :(

I'm gonna request just a normal scan to date and check for heartbeat when i go in at 8 weeks. I'm just gonna be honest and tell the nurse I don't want the first tri screening but I will do it if that's what it takes to feta scan. Hoping to
Just get a scan to see hb.
Hey they already know how crazy paranoid I am do they just might give it to me :)


----------



## mailcmm

I hope they give it to you. I am going to do the first tri screening but they don't do an us unless the bloods are bad. Maybe you will be lucky and hear the hb with the Doppler early. I just love that sound. Listen everyday. Makes me so happy to know my baby is still there. I think paranoia is to be expected. If you could have seen me at that first appointment.... I was insane. It was really bad. Lol I am sure it can't be much worse for you. So keep your head up and get what you need to make you feel better.


----------



## moter98

If I could just hear that hb I wouldn't need a scan. Though I highly doubt I'm gonna hear it before my 8 week appt.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah that would be early. So I am kinda on the fence about something and have been trying to find info so when I talk to dr tomorrow I am informed.... The us changed my due date by a week. So according to lmp I am 9wks3 days and us 10wks 3 days. And I am going to have to stop progesterone so which date would be best to use? I don't want to stop too early as things are going so well.


----------



## moter98

I would go by LMP just to be safe. Can't hirt using it and can only help.


----------



## mailcmm

That's what I am thinking. And hence the worry. What if this is just a big baby and I am really only 9wks would hate to screw something up. Especially with how good things have been. 

Dhs dad told Dhs sister. Now we have to call his mom. Dreading this.


----------



## moter98

Just take it for another week and then you wot have to worry. :)

Good luck telling dh mom. Hope she takes it better than his dad


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> Had a wonderful shower yesterday. I got 22 packs of diapers, several wipes, high chair, bouncy, craddle, stroller, and 2 car seats. 385 walmart gift cards, 25 target, 100 cash, and more clothes then she will ever be able to wear. I will post pictures soon.

That is GREAT!!! Glad all went well!


----------



## menb

Berdc, you had a doc appointment today, right? How'd it go?

I had my gestational diabetes blood draws this morning (my second round)...totally sucked! I have to fast from midnight on--was SO hungry while I slept last night. Didn't get to doc until almost 9:30, so I was wicked hungry and thirsty by then. Had my fasting draw, started eating my breakfast--finally--and headed to ultrasound. 

Ultrasound was great! Twin A is head down weighing 3lbs even. That twin is measuring 29w5d. Twin B is transverse across the top of my uterus (tech said that was normal since A was down at bottom, B is making use of all the room up there!) Twin B is 2lbs10oz and measuring 29w3days (which is spot on). 

Headed back to lab for second blood draw and then to doctor appointment. He said my cervix is nice and tight and "...those babies won't be coming out for a while..." Yay!!! Keep em :happydance: He did say that B will "...probably be up in your neck soon..." :dohh: I'm carrying super high, I guess. :shrug:

Overall, all is great! Off for a :sleep: and then I guess I'll tackle my dining room and dining room table...total disaster area. :)

Glad you first trimesters are doing well!!! I'll be praying for the MIL conversation, Mail. Yuck!!!

Can't wait to hear about Florida, Twinkie! No worries...it's still just as hot here!

Colta, TV: how goes it?


----------



## television

menb said:


> Berdc, you had a doc appointment today, right? How'd it go?
> 
> I had my gestational diabetes blood draws this morning (my second round)...totally sucked! I have to fast from midnight on--was SO hungry while I slept last night. Didn't get to doc until almost 9:30, so I was wicked hungry and thirsty by then. Had my fasting draw, started eating my breakfast--finally--and headed to ultrasound.
> 
> Ultrasound was great! Twin A is head down weighing 3lbs even. That twin is measuring 29w5d. Twin B is transverse across the top of my uterus (tech said that was normal since A was down at bottom, B is making use of all the room up there!) Twin B is 2lbs10oz and measuring 29w3days (which is spot on).
> 
> Headed back to lab for second blood draw and then to doctor appointment. He said my cervix is nice and tight and "...those babies won't be coming out for a while..." Yay!!! Keep em :happydance: He did say that B will "...probably be up in your neck soon..." :dohh: I'm carrying super high, I guess. :shrug:
> 
> Overall, all is great! Off for a :sleep: and then I guess I'll tackle my dining room and dining room table...total disaster area. :)
> 
> Glad you first trimesters are doing well!!! I'll be praying for the MIL conversation, Mail. Yuck!!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about Florida, Twinkie! No worries...it's still just as hot here!
> 
> Colta, TV: how goes it?

not bad thanks just waiting around really those days where u cant test and trying to spot every sign! :wacko:


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Berdc, you had a doc appointment today, right? How'd it go?
> 
> I had my gestational diabetes blood draws this morning (my second round)...totally sucked! I have to fast from midnight on--was SO hungry while I slept last night. Didn't get to doc until almost 9:30, so I was wicked hungry and thirsty by then. Had my fasting draw, started eating my breakfast--finally--and headed to ultrasound.
> 
> Ultrasound was great! Twin A is head down weighing 3lbs even. That twin is measuring 29w5d. Twin B is transverse across the top of my uterus (tech said that was normal since A was down at bottom, B is making use of all the room up there!) Twin B is 2lbs10oz and measuring 29w3days (which is spot on).
> 
> Headed back to lab for second blood draw and then to doctor appointment. He said my cervix is nice and tight and "...those babies won't be coming out for a while..." Yay!!! Keep em :happydance: He did say that B will "...probably be up in your neck soon..." :dohh: I'm carrying super high, I guess. :shrug:
> 
> Overall, all is great! Off for a :sleep: and then I guess I'll tackle my dining room and dining room table...total disaster area. :)
> 
> Glad you first trimesters are doing well!!! I'll be praying for the MIL conversation, Mail. Yuck!!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about Florida, Twinkie! No worries...it's still just as hot here!
> 
> Colta, TV: how goes it?

Had my ultrasound this morning. Miss Olivia must want us to be totally surprised when we see her cause she had her hands and feet in her face once again. Guess we will try again next Monday to see her again. She did get all 8 out of 8 points on the BPP ultrasound, which is great. We will have this same type of ultrasound each Monday until I have her. Besides next week and at week 38 they will also estimate her weight. 

I then had my doctors appointment. He wants my blood pressure checked each Thursday when I have my NST test. Although my BP was still within normal range it was high considering mine is always on the low side of normal. He said with it climbing up and all my fluid retention we will have to keep an eye out for toxemia. 

Glad to hear both twins are doing great!! They are both pretty big for twins. Olivia weighed 3lbs 13 oz at 29w2days. I say Twin A is a boy and twin B is a girl. I cant imagine how you feel having two babies in there at one time. Have you got many stretch marks from them? We need to post pictures of our bellies soon before we have them. I have seven weeks from today before they induce me. That is if I havent had her already.


----------



## BERDC99

here are some pictures from my shower. The frame was my grandmothers hanky and my mom had Olivia's name put on it and framed. My favorite gift of all!

I have to tell you guys this because it was soooo funny. My four year old niece was helping me open presents, and she is just so excited for Olivia to get here. While opening presents a baby started to cry that was at my shower and she looked at my belly and them at me and said "Did you hear that??" It was the funniest moment for the day. She actually thought that she was hearing Olivia cry.
 



Attached Files:







picture.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7









picture2.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









picture3.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3









picture4.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









picture5.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## moter98

Looks like a lot of fun berdc. Love the frame gift. What a unique idea.

Can I ask, why do they do so many ultrasounds? I want them too lol!


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... Great pics. I am so happy that my duck pond was not the only one to look toxic. Lol for my daughters first bday I did a farm theme and did the duck pond punch and it too foamed up making the pond look toxic to add to that the ducks started taking on punch and fell over. Lol it looked hysterical but was super yummy. 

Menb... That's so great that the twins are doing so well. I think belly pics are a must.for you and berdc and Twinkie. Lol 

I am super tired ladies. I can't seem to keep my eyes open. Going to the dr tomorrow.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Looks like a lot of fun berdc. Love the frame gift. What a unique idea.
> 
> Can I ask, why do they do so many ultrasounds? I want them too lol!

They do some many ultrasounds because of the gestational diabeties.


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry I haven't posted yet. We got back on Saturday but I caught some virus and was sick all night. Then with Father's Day and going back to work I have been crazy busy.

Florida was good, super hot though! And I think we had a little too much planned for one week. I was exhausted by the time our vacation was over.

I had a Dr. Appt today and so far everything is good. My BP was up a little from last time 139/76 but still in the normal range. I have my glucose test at my next appt July 16th (FX'd I pass because u failed the first time with DS). My Dr went ahead and checked my cervix since I have still been having some random spotting and it was still long and closed. He measured my belly today and I think he said 26 centimeters which would put me a week ahead, but hr was kind of mumbling to himself, so I AK not sure that is what he said. But I did gain 7lbs in less than 5 weeks so I would imagine my belly could be a little bigger than average.

DH wants me to ask my Dr the exact reason I was induced last time, which I feel silly that I don't really know, but it would be good to know if I actually had preeclampsia last pregnancy, so I can prepare accordingly this time around... I know that my BP was high and I think I had protein in my urine because they made me collect my urine during my nonstress test and my Dr said something came back high on my bloodwork, so it sounds like preeclampsia. Just one more thing to watch out for this time around :(


----------



## moter98

hope everything comes back normal with your upcoming tests twinkie. 

rest up, sounds like you've had an exhausting week, mixed with a lot of fun and a little sickness.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Hope everything turns out just fine. Hope you feel better. Sounds like you had a good time. Where in fl did y'all go?


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie... Hope everything turns out just fine. Hope you feel better. Sounds like you had a good time. Where in fl did y'all go?

We were in Orlando, we hit Disney, Universal, and Seaworld in a week!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh wow you must be exhausted. Be glad you were pregnant and didn't have to ride the manta at seaworld. I think it shaved years off my life. Lol next time you go check out coco key resort. Place is really nice, really reasonable and has a water park for kids that is free to hotel guests.


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. Drs today at 1020. Really excited. Already checked on my baby so there won't be any surprises. Can't wait to actually have a good visit. 

How is everyone else?

Moter... Heard from the dr yet? 
Berdc... How are you feeling?
Menb... Same question.
Tv.... When are you going to test?
Colta... How is your cycle coming?
Twinkie... Good to have you back.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. Drs today at 1020. Really excited. Already checked on my baby so there won't be any surprises. Can't wait to actually have a good visit.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Moter... Heard from the dr yet?
> Berdc... How are you feeling?
> Menb... Same question.
> Tv.... When are you going to test?
> Colta... How is your cycle coming?
> Twinkie... Good to have you back.

Already tested god knows why :dohh::dohh:


----------



## mailcmm

Dr apt went well. Sending me to a specialist for a nt scan


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. Drs today at 1020. Really excited. Already checked on my baby so there won't be any surprises. Can't wait to actually have a good visit.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Moter... Heard from the dr yet?
> Berdc... How are you feeling?
> Menb... Same question.
> Tv.... When are you going to test?
> Colta... How is your cycle coming?
> Twinkie... Good to have you back.

Doing well...need to call and get results from my diabetes draws. Hopefully, my numbers are good. Last week, they were good, so fingers crossed. I really don't want insulin. I'd be ok with the pricks cuz I think that'd be interesting to know, but...

Measured around belly...47" around!! GEESH! :) :dohh: As long as they're growing, I guess!?! Yeah, Berdc, I'll try to remember to post a pic tonight.

Hubby put me on lockdown today. :wacko: It's 11 o'clock, already 85 degrees and climbing to 97! I know you're used to those temps, Mail, but our air/heat in Chicago is DRY! We, unfortunately have deaths in ths type of weather. Hubby has report card pick-up til 7 tonight, so I'm stuck in the house. I need to clean and straighten up, but I'm so drained. Not ready for a nap, yet. Guess I'll putz around in the multiples forum for a while.

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## moter98

glad all went well mail!

oh my gosh i would melt in that weather menb! that is too hot for me.


----------



## mailcmm

I am very used to those temps. It's cool today at 90°. Lol but I would take dry over humid any day lol at 90° humidity places us feeling it's hotter.


----------



## moter98

thats the kind of heat we always get in mn. humid. its suffocating. hate it so much! dh's grandparents live in CA in the winter months and they say the weather is nicer there even though its hotter because it's not humid like it is here.


----------



## Twinkie210

We go back and forth on the humidity. I think the high is 95 here today :( I got to work this morning and our office building was 82 degrees! I think they turn the AC off at night. Luckily it has cooled down to 76 so far, but the temp will go back up in the afternoon...

I remember being hot when I was pregnant with DS, but anytime it is hot I am miserable now. I could always tell when I needed to get out of the heat while we were on vacation because my hands would start to swell. I am sure that by the end of July my wedding set will no longer fit (and it was a little loose before I got pregnant). Funny thing is my ankles never swelled with DS and I worked fast food and was on my feet for hours at a time, only my hands would swell.


----------



## BERDC99

It is hot here too. When I went for lunch and my car read 92 degrees and VERY humid. I hate days like this. Makes welling on a pregnant chick even worse. Looks like it will be straight to the pool when I get home which sucks because I have been trying to clean and get things organized around the house. I will be washing clothes for Olivia for weeks to come.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Dr apt went well. Sending me to a specialist for a nt scan

Why do you need to go to a specialist for the nt scan??? Doesn't your Dr. do them? I had one at my regular OB office.


----------



## mailcmm

No my drs office doesnt do them. Mainly because there is a high risk center nearby that is supposedly amazing. They do advanced ob ultrasounds. So they let them do it.i am happy with this as I am 36. My appointment is July 3


----------



## mailcmm

I am ridiculously hungry. Feel like I haven't eaten in weeks. I ate a mango in 14 seconds. Lol dh had his jaw dropped while I devoured it. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... When do you want to change your status?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I am ridiculously hungry. Feel like I haven't eaten in weeks. I ate a mango in 14 seconds. Lol dh had his jaw dropped while I devoured it. Lol

Lol! What I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall to see his reaction. I did that with ds too. Never got sick, just hungry. Inhaled everything in sight.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter... When do you want to change your status?

You can change it now


----------



## mailcmm

Yay! Changing it now.


----------



## mailcmm

Alright everyone.... Goodnight. Pregnancy sleepies are the worst. Lol


----------



## moter98

I know! Can't believe how tired I am all the time. I'm going to bed when ds is now lol!


----------



## mailcmm

It gets worse Moter. Lol I thought I was tired at 6wks and now I am a zombie. 

So I am a little worried about my nt scan. I did some research and just with my age my result is 1:294 of downs and 1:156 for all other trisomys. Still not too bad. Hopefully nothing will bring those ratios down. They said they will also be testing for heart defects and cystic fibrosis. I hate being older


----------



## moter98

That's why I don't want to do the tests. The worry eats at you! But did you know a result of 1:250 is a normal result? So your result is actually really good. Chances are high that baby is completely healthy so try not to worry about results too much. 

Oh no it gets worse? I don't remember being tired in the beginning with ds, just in the last trimester. I'm so glad I only work part time this time around. I can take a nap with ds some days. :)


----------



## mailcmm

I will be happy with 250 just hope us and bloods don't bring down my 294. Lol When I had my first two my chances were 1:1500. Crazy how age does that. Dr did tell me that 3rd pregnancy is the worst. That basically your body is over being pregnant. She said in the next couple of months I am going to get really uncomfortable. I told her I am ok with that as long as I have a healthy baby in the end. Lol

It's nice to be able o nap. I take 2 daily.


----------



## moter98

I'm sure the tests will lower the chances. 

I didn't know third pregnancies were the worst. But hey, you are almost a third of the way done!

Two naps a day sounds fun. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Two naps a day is a necessity. Lol I just doze off and can't help it. Dh said last night I was screaming no in my sleep. Vivid dreams.... Check. I also have daily nosebleeds. I hate those. My bladder is the pits. Pretty sure after this I will be incontinent. A major accomplishment is getting thru the day without stabbing someone with a fork thanks to awful mood swings. I cried watching the change up with Ryan Reynolds. Back is killing me and pt doesn't take my insurance. Lol otherwise I feel great.


----------



## moter98

Lol! Sounds like you are having a rough go of it but at least your sense of humor is still intact. I've had to pee all the time too. It's so funny cause no way is baby big enough to be pushing in my bladder yet.


----------



## mailcmm

That's just it... It's not the baby it's your enlarged uterus. I think my uterus said screw it why grow slowly over nine months. Let's just knock this out in the first week and relax til delivery. Lol


----------



## moter98

Haha!


----------



## mailcmm

I wish I were joking. 10 wks 5 days......

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/f02bacc3.jpg


----------



## moter98

Oh my you weren't kidding! Wow!!! That's about how I looked at 24 weeks last time. I wonder how much sooner I will show this time.....

Are you sure there is just one?


----------



## mailcmm

Oh yeah. And are you ready for the kicker.... I am down 3 lbs prepregnancy weight. Lol welcome to child number 3


----------



## moter98

Well at least you haven't gained a ton!


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail don't feel bad, That is pretty much how I looked by 11 weeks and I am only on baby #2! I have now already gained 20lbs! I have gained a whole lb in 2 days, but I was sick on Saturday (which is why I weighed myself today to see if the weight is coming back on and it is with full force!).

Moter as for peeing all the time, yours is probably due to the hormones. I had that too, I literally had to pee every half hour or so!

I had another little fall this morning. Not seriously hurt, but I can't believe how clumsy I am! My ankle just gave way and I bruised my arm catching myself before I landed on my belly :(


----------



## moter98

Really 11 weeks for you? I'm getting kinda excite I might show sooner too. :) hope you are ok Twinkie! Good thing your arm broke the fall.....but didn't break.


----------



## mailcmm

Glad you are ok twinkie. My dr said pregnancy changes your center of gravity.


----------



## moter98

i am so hungry today!


----------



## mailcmm

I have been starving. But it comes in spurts. Like all of a sudden I have to eat a pint of blueberries, or chew a mango off the pit. Lol I have been craving fruit and fruit desserts. Lemon merengue pie is my fav right now.


----------



## moter98

Me, trail mix but otherwise just more food in general. Trying to make good food choices and watch my portion sizes. It just seems too early to be so hungry for me. Maybe it's just nerves.


----------



## mailcmm

They say with each pregnancy the symptoms come on faster because your body remembers. I am really glad my cravings are mostly fruit. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. Had the worst night. Dog got into the trash and brought it in our bed. Had to strip it and wash the sheets at 11pm. Had to sleep on the couch and it was so uncomfortable. Hate today.


----------



## moter98

Oh yuck. Naughty dog! Hope your day goes better


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. I am wiped. Hardly slept. Have to leave shortly to go get my kids from their dads too. No rest today. Lol

How many days til your dr apt?


----------



## moter98

Not days, weeks yet. About three weeks and that's just to see the nurse and do bloods. No dr till I'm 13 weeks 2 days!!


----------



## mailcmm

Omg I would so be at the ER complaining of pain. Lol can't you think of some distressing problem? Lol


----------



## mailcmm

You have wierd deductibles though don't you? Oh oh planned parenthood. Go do planned parenthood and tell them you think you are pregnant and that you don't know when your last period is. They will do an us for free.


----------



## mailcmm

Nevermind... Now they charge and don't do ultrasounds anymore.


----------



## moter98

Yeah we have a $9000 deductible :(

I think I'm just gonna wait it out. Maybe by then I will be more relaxed about it all anyway. I'm really hoping to hear the hb on the dopplar as early as you did. Would make me feel so much better.


----------



## television

oh god ive been testing for a few days and kind of thought i could see something but just thought it was me, got some test through the post tested again and there is a line 100% it came up within 10mins easy more like 3-4 mins its pink but very light. I am about 8-10dpo i think


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> oh god ive been testing for a few days and kind of thought i could see something but just thought it was me, got some test through the post tested again and there is a line 100% it came up within 10mins easy more like 3-4 mins its pink but very light. I am about 8-10dpo i think

That is great news! And between 8-10dpo your line would be really light anyway. My hcg at 10/11 dpo range was only 30, so the lines were still pretty light on the pregnancy tests.

Are you going to test again in the morning?


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> oh god ive been testing for a few days and kind of thought i could see something but just thought it was me, got some test through the post tested again and there is a line 100% it came up within 10mins easy more like 3-4 mins its pink but very light. I am about 8-10dpo i think
> 
> That is great news! And between 8-10dpo your line would be really light anyway. My hcg at 10/11 dpo range was only 30, so the lines were still pretty light on the pregnancy tests.
> 
> Are you going to test again in the morning?Click to expand...

Yea im gonna test again in the morning and just hope a line comes up :thumbup: i dont want to even get a bit excited i just cant i will try to post pic later


----------



## moter98

television said:


> oh god ive been testing for a few days and kind of thought i could see something but just thought it was me, got some test through the post tested again and there is a line 100% it came up within 10mins easy more like 3-4 mins its pink but very light. I am about 8-10dpo i think

Congrats! Post a pic. :) this is so exciting!!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> oh god ive been testing for a few days and kind of thought i could see something but just thought it was me, got some test through the post tested again and there is a line 100% it came up within 10mins easy more like 3-4 mins its pink but very light. I am about 8-10dpo i think
> 
> Congrats! Post a pic. :) this is so exciting!!Click to expand...

well was gonna use other halves phone bcoz mine is terrible but he was like there is a line but not sure its dark enough he doesnt get that its not gonna be bright pink like the control line not yet anyway grrr men!!


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> oh god ive been testing for a few days and kind of thought i could see something but just thought it was me, got some test through the post tested again and there is a line 100% it came up within 10mins easy more like 3-4 mins its pink but very light. I am about 8-10dpo i think
> 
> Congrats! Post a pic. :) this is so exciting!!Click to expand...
> 
> well was gonna use other halves phone bcoz mine is terrible but he was like there is a line but not sure its dark enough he doesnt get that its not gonna be bright pink like the control line not yet anyway grrr men!!Click to expand...

Ahhh! They just don't understand, LOL. Any pink line means pregnant, so I say congrats! I can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## television

Its really not a goodpic as im trying to do it on com its blurry but hope you can see something:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

My dh didn't see the line at first! I had to get one of the pregnant, not pregnant tests for him to understand it lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh I see the line!


----------



## moter98

I can't tell, but I'm on my phone. Your hand/shadow is kinda covering it?


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Oh I see the line!

really ive done my 3rd test :dohh: line seems to be clearer and slightly darker :thumbup:


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> My dh didn't see the line at first! I had to get one of the pregnant, not pregnant tests for him to understand it lol

men:dohh: they are silly


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see the line!
> 
> really ive done my 3rd test :dohh: line seems to be clearer and slightly darker :thumbup:Click to expand...

I took one or two a day and kept them lined up on my bathroom sink, LOL... and I wouldn't trust the cheapie ones, so I kept taking FRER's I probably spent $50 on tests the month I got my BFP!

You should have a nice progressions shot with all your tests!:haha:


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I can't tell, but I'm on my phone. Your hand/shadow is kinda covering it?

no worries its so hard to get a clear pic with a crap camera


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... I definitely see the line! I say congrats! Get an frer just to be certain though. Omg so exciting!!! Yay!!

Oh this made my day which has been total crap.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see the line!
> 
> really ive done my 3rd test :dohh: line seems to be clearer and slightly darker :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I took one or two a day and kept them lined up on my bathroom sink, LOL... and I wouldn't trust the cheapie ones, so I kept taking FRER's I probably spent $50 on tests the month I got my BFP!
> 
> You should have a nice progressions shot with all your tests!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: i keep mine under my bed so my ds dont find them and ask questions im hoping tomorrow morning urine will be a good 1. i have to admit these are internet cheapies but the lines are nice and pink and coming up in time limit they are same ones i used last time and they were right then fingers crossed


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Tv... I definitely see the line! I say congrats! Get an frer just to be certain though. Omg so exciting!!! Yay!!
> 
> Oh this made my day which has been total crap.

yea i will get one def i dont want to let myself get to excited until ive taken a frer


----------



## mailcmm

This really is awesome news. So excited.


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see the line!
> 
> really ive done my 3rd test :dohh: line seems to be clearer and slightly darker :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I took one or two a day and kept them lined up on my bathroom sink, LOL... and I wouldn't trust the cheapie ones, so I kept taking FRER's I probably spent $50 on tests the month I got my BFP!
> 
> You should have a nice progressions shot with all your tests!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: i keep mine under my bed so my ds dont find them and ask questions im hoping tomorrow morning urine will be a good 1. i have to admit these are internet cheapies but the lines are nice and pink and coming up in time limit they are same ones i used last time and they were right then fingers crossedClick to expand...

Everyone I have seen use the cheapies swear they work the best, I was just paranoid I guess. You will have to post a progression shot for us ;)


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see the line!
> 
> really ive done my 3rd test :dohh: line seems to be clearer and slightly darker :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I took one or two a day and kept them lined up on my bathroom sink, LOL... and I wouldn't trust the cheapie ones, so I kept taking FRER's I probably spent $50 on tests the month I got my BFP!
> 
> You should have a nice progressions shot with all your tests!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: i keep mine under my bed so my ds dont find them and ask questions im hoping tomorrow morning urine will be a good 1. i have to admit these are internet cheapies but the lines are nice and pink and coming up in time limit they are same ones i used last time and they were right then fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> Everyone I have seen use the cheapies swear they work the best, I was just paranoid I guess. You will have to post a progression shot for us ;)Click to expand...

oh i will do :happydance: have problem this weekend going away with friends for girly wkend with lots of wine how the hell do i avoid it??? i dont want anyone knowing:nope:


----------



## moter98

The IC were spot on for me! You wouldn't be getting lines on all of them unless you are pregnant. :) yayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mailcmm

Tell then you can't drink because of a medication you need to take.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Tell then you can't drink because of a medication you need to take.

yea thats only excuse i can use really but they do know im trying so its going to be hard.


----------



## mailcmm

That was what gave me away. Lol I never turn down a glass of wine lol


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> That was what gave me away. Lol I never turn down a glass of wine lol

nope nor me :haha:


----------



## moter98

You could try to get a moment with the bartender/server and explain you want something else. If they have the sparkling cider you could drink that all night without them knowing. Or even a sprite may fool them. Depends what type of wine you usually drink I guess


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> You could try to get a moment with the bartender/server and explain you want something else. If they have the sparkling cider you could drink that all night without them knowing. Or even a sprite may fool them. Depends what type of wine you usually drink I guess

we are staying in a caravan for the wkend not really planning on going out more just a chill, drink and a giggle i'll figure something out thanks ladies for help and support


----------



## moter98

To my brothers party last year I was in the tww and didn't want to drink but didn't want to answer any questions as to why. So I bought a bottle of champagne and a bottle of sparkling cider. Poured out the alcohol-hubby drank it-and put the sparkling cider in it. No one was the wiser. :)


----------



## BERDC99

Had the scare of my life this morning. Went @ 7 for my NST test and failed it. Had to have an ultrasound and the tech measured my fluid at 1.5. Was sent to labor and delievry when I was monitored and shot full of Iv fluids and steroids. The plan was to start my contractions in the morning and see how well Olivia handled the stress and go from there. If she was fine stop labor if not I would deliever her. Really bad part was that NICU is full and she would flown to Cincinnati, OH or charleston, WV. Both are about two hours from where I live. After hours of IV fluids I was sent down for another ultrasound and my fluid measured 10.5. The think it was the way baby was laying that threw off my fluid measurements this morning. 

I have to go back tomorrow and get another steriod shot. I have another ultrasound scheduled for Monday. Hope all is well then. The countdown is on and Olivia will be here before we know it. I am so glad that she did not have to be delievered since today is my sons 15th birthday.


----------



## moter98

That is so scary berdc! So glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg berdc.... I am so glad that everything turned out ok. Why are they checking your fluid? I don't remember that my a first 2 times. I only had a dating us and a 20 wk us.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Omg berdc.... I am so glad that everything turned out ok. Why are they checking your fluid? I don't remember that my a first 2 times. I only had a dating us and a 20 wk us.

They check your fluids when you have a hpp ultrasound. I have these every week until I have her. They rate you on movement, breathing, fluids, and I believe muscle tone. My doctor says that these things should be monitored during the last weeks. I have now had nine ultrasounds during this pregnancy. I love my doctor,he cares so much about the health of mommy and baby. I am also having trouble with my blood pressure getting higher. I usually have low bp but Monday and today it was 145/90 which is high for me.


----------



## mailcmm

That's great. I doubt I will be getting that many us. But who knows they have me as high risk. I hope Olivia stays put for a few more weeks and finishes cooking. And happy birthday to your son. 15 ... Crazy how they grow.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> That's great. I doubt I will be getting that many us. But who knows they have me as high risk. I hope Olivia stays put for a few more weeks and finishes cooking. And happy birthday to your son. 15 ... Crazy how they grow.

My son was so excited. He wanted her to be born on his birthday, but was glad she wasn't once we explained that she would have to go to another hospital to stay.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. I hope I never have to do the nicu ever again. That's a horrible place to be. Both of my kids were born 3 wks 1 day early. My daughter was fine but my son was born with pneumonia and blew a hole in both of his lungs within 8 hrs of birth. Spent 2 weeks in nicu. It was in the same town but nothing worse then leaving your baby to go home. They won't let you stay either. If they had I never would have left his side. I can't imagine what that would be like with added distance. I hope you don't have to experience that and that everything gets better for at least 3-4 more weeks.


----------



## television

this morning test :thumbup: right??


----------



## moter98

I see a line!


----------



## Twinkie210

Television- I see it! Can you convince your OH now??? LOL You could just try telling your friends that you are feeling sick and you are afraid that drinking will make it worse. You could even make up some gross symptoms like diarreah or something to make them not want to ask more questions, LOL. Being sick could also be a good excuse if you start feeling tired and want to go to bed before the others ;)

Berdc- I am so glad Olivia is OK. That is super scary. We live close to St. Louis, so if Liam were to be delivered early he would be flown there (although if at all possible, I think they would try to have me deliver there). The hospital I am delivering at has a level 2 nursery, but not equipted to take premies. Depending on the hospital, the NICU could be anywhere from 20 min to an hr from our house :( I couldn't imagine having to drive 2 hrs to see him!

I have had 5 ultrasounds so far, but two were because of bleeding. Unless I develop some complication, I don't think I will be having anymore.


----------



## mailcmm

Tv.... I see it. Congrats girl. Your pregnant!


----------



## television

last pic lol with frer :happydance::happydance::happydance: yes oh believes me :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

that's a good line. congrats!!


----------



## moter98

me and dh are heading off to our weekend away this morning. it will be so fun to just have a whole 2 days to ourselves. however, we booked this before i knew i was pregnant and we scheduled a couple's massage. now i'm too scared to do it. they do have spa services though so i could get a pedicure/manicure while dh is getting a massage.


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is an updated bump pic from 25 weeks. It is scary to think I still have 15 more weeks until my due date! I look like I could deliver any day LOL


----------



## moter98

Yep, you have popped! I like your baby bump. :) can't wait for mine


----------



## BERDC99

television said:


> View attachment 426607
> last pic lol with frer :happydance::happydance::happydance: yes oh believes me :thumbup:

That is a great line!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... Great line. When do you want me to change your status

Moter... Ask if they do pregnancy massage. 

Twinkie... awesome bump. I love looking pregnant lol


----------



## moter98

Thanks mail! I didn't think of asking that.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope you have a wonderful mini vacation Moter.

Well girls... Just one more. We all need to send baby vibes coltas way. It's time for her bfp. 

As for me... 11 wks today. Feeling good. Going to take a nap though lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- with all the baby dust coming your way I am sure you will be cooking a bean in no time! How are you girl?


----------



## moter98

Sending lots of babydust your way colta! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moter98

This trip hasn't been very great. Our room is above the bar that plays music till midnight. Which we can hear. Every. Single. Beat. The staircase to the bar is right next to our door too so we have all the drunk people coming an going. A lot of them like to hang out in the hall outside our room and have whole conversations. One guy last night kept woohoo'ing and I about came out of our room with a chair. So I was so tired today I couldn't even have a good time. Now it's the same thing as last night. I've got to sit up exhausted and wait for the band to stop playing and all the drunk people to pass out before I can finally get some sleep. Worst mini vacation ever. Can't wait to get home.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Moter.... I am so sorry that your vacation isn't going smoothly. But on the bright side... You are pregnant! Lol I'm trying here.


----------



## mailcmm

Today my darling son turned nine. It was a great day. I love him so much.


----------



## moter98

Haha! You are right. That's all the good news I need. I am so very happy to finally be here. :) I don't feel sick at all. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow. When did you start feeling sick? We're you sick with your other pregnancies? I didn't have ms with DS. It's crazy but I'm actually wanting to feel crappy so I can feel better about this pregnancy sticking.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Today my darling son turned nine. It was a great day. I love him so much.

Happy Birthday to your boy. :)


----------



## mailcmm

I just felt nauseous every morning, but I don't know if it was ms or nerves. Stress makes me puke. Lol I didn't have any with my first 2 and had some with the last 2 but still think it was nerves. Cause it wasn't all the time or even every day. And not that my Doppler works I have none at all. But tonight I argued with dh about my pain in the ass brother and I threw up. I am mainly tired, moody, and forgetful.


----------



## moter98

I've still had off and on mild cramps, dizziness now and then, sore bbs and tired. Oh and peeing all the time! But it all seems to have gotten better this week. Just wondering if the sickness is gonna hit or not. I suppose I will just have to wait and see.
It's like, any symptoms I have I'm paranoid that means something bad and then when it goes away I'm terrified that means something bad.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> I've still had off and on mild cramps, dizziness now and then, sore bbs and tired. Oh and peeing all the time! But it all seems to have gotten better this week. Just wondering if the sickness is gonna hit or not. I suppose I will just have to wait and see.
> It's like, any symptoms I have I'm paranoid that means something bad and then when it goes away I'm terrified that means something bad.

My morning sickness didn't kick in until like 7 weeks, but I had none at all with DS either, not even a hint of nausea! I mainly had the same symptoms you have early, the dizziness was a big symptom for me.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I didn't realize that our sons were so close in age! Mine will turn 9 in September. I am kind of sad. I think it will be a depressing time, my first baby boy is growing up so fast and my second will soon be born. I hate thinking that this might be the last time I am ever pregnant. It is kind of a depressing point in my life. But, it comes with a happy ending this time (FX'd), a healthy baby to bring home.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I've still had off and on mild cramps, dizziness now and then, sore bbs and tired. Oh and peeing all the time! But it all seems to have gotten better this week. Just wondering if the sickness is gonna hit or not. I suppose I will just have to wait and see.
> It's like, any symptoms I have I'm paranoid that means something bad and then when it goes away I'm terrified that means something bad.
> 
> My morning sickness didn't kick in until like 7 weeks, but I had none at all with DS either, not even a hint of nausea! I mainly had the same symptoms you have early, the dizziness was a big symptom for me.Click to expand...

Maybe it's coming yet for me then. How long did yours last?


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I've still had off and on mild cramps, dizziness now and then, sore bbs and tired. Oh and peeing all the time! But it all seems to have gotten better this week. Just wondering if the sickness is gonna hit or not. I suppose I will just have to wait and see.
> It's like, any symptoms I have I'm paranoid that means something bad and then when it goes away I'm terrified that means something bad.
> 
> My morning sickness didn't kick in until like 7 weeks, but I had none at all with DS either, not even a hint of nausea! I mainly had the same symptoms you have early, the dizziness was a big symptom for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's coming yet for me then. How long did yours last?Click to expand...

I was only really sick for a week and a half or so (so sick to where eating and drinking were difficult), then it was kind of regular morning sickness for a couple more weeks. I know by 12 weeks it was gone. I never actually threw up though, just felt incredibly nauseous 24 hrs a day.


----------



## moter98

24 hours?! They should call it all day sickness, not morning sickness. That would be tough.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Our sons are close in age. I love his age right now. He is still my sweet boy but showing signs of being a little man. I hope dh caves and you get at least one more. 

Moter... Hope it skips you all together. And in 2 wks maybe you will be as lucky as I am and hear the hb with your Doppler. I still listen everyday. Lol


----------



## moter98

Me too mail. About 60% can hear hb at 9 weeks I read.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Tv... Great line. When do you want me to change your status
> 
> Moter... Ask if they do pregnancy massage.
> 
> Twinkie... awesome bump. I love looking pregnant lol

change it if it doesnt work out i can change it bk


----------



## mailcmm

Ok tv. Changing it now!


----------



## mailcmm

We are in for some very nasty weather. Debby is fixing to drop a whole lot of water on us. I love rainy Sundays.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Ok tv. Changing it now!

That looks sooooooooooooo good :happydance:


----------



## television

just wanted to share a reading i got back end of jan how strange is this 

My question is do you see a pregnancy anytime soon with me?
I have been trying for a year and have suffered with a loss in sep i so desperate to have a baby.

I get a strong vibration around the month of June for you, and equally feel a pull toward March 2013 for a little girl. The energies surrounding pregnancy have been difficult, as you yourself have stated in your question. However your child to come is around you in Spirit quite strongly at the moment and I feel that there is a need to get the timing just right for a healthy and dynamic pregnancy.

I also feel that you need just a little more time to heal from the energy of the child that you lost in September &#8211; and while I understand that you have had the chance to heal from this as best you can, there are still fragments of that energy left in you and Spirit just want to give you the time to work through them. I feel this is because it is vital to be confident about the next pregnancy and I am told that too soon and you would have projected worries into this new pregnancy and found a greater risk for another miscarriage. However, with the timing of June in the reading, the child makes it here absolutely fine and in good health.

Your daughter is quite the strong soul &#8211; a very resourceful and practical energy. I feel a very wonderful purpose that surrounds her and she seems to need to come into this life with you as you will be her strongest guiding force. She will have many of her Father&#8217;s traits and I am told that you will soften her to allow her a wonderful balance between him and you.

Lay faith in this baby &#8211; I know that she is coming but I see you worried about your fertility and timing. I know that it will seem like the longest wait and there is a lot of intense energy that surrounds this pregnancy &#8211; but I truly believe that it will be a wonderful experience for you.

I don&#8217;t know why, but I am seeing shells connected to the baby. Either this is something to do with her name, or it may be that you conceive nearer the sea &#8211; there is something about seashells and a symbol for your baby to come.

Good luck! I trust this for you, but I do understand completely about how hard it is.


----------



## mailcmm

That's awesome. Now if it's a girl that will be crazy. How is dh taking the news? You both have been trying for so long.


----------



## mailcmm

Are shells connected somehow?


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Are shells connected somehow?

he's chuffed but worried so am i but i suppose thats normal after mc, shells no not really lots of shells on the beach where we were staying the weekend but cant think of anything else.And if its a girl that would be crazy!


----------



## television

television said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Are shells connected somehow?
> 
> he's chuffed but worried so am i but i suppose thats normal after mc, shells no not really lots of shells on the beach where we were staying the weekend but cant think of anything else.And if its a girl that would be crazy!Click to expand...

im thinking i found out i was pregnant day i went to the seaside only thing i can think of


----------



## mailcmm

I am so mad. I made my famous chocolate covered cherry cheesecake and the damn dog stole it off the counter. He ate the whole cake. I hope he gets an upset stomach I was so looking forward to it.


----------



## moter98

Oh.
Wow!
That sounds so good!!!
I'm jealous the dog got to eat it all.


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, sounds like our dog. She will steal anything she can reach! It sucks that you spent the time making the dessert for the dog to eat!


----------



## colta

Well... looks like you'll all be moving on without me. Congrats TV... I'm glad you finally have your chance. 
Me and DH are moving ahead with our Foster care/foster to adopt plan... we're both beginning to wonder if we were ever meant to have babies. 
We'll be parents some day, even if it's not in the conventional way.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> just wanted to share a reading i got back end of jan how strange is this
> 
> My question is do you see a pregnancy anytime soon with me?
> I have been trying for a year and have suffered with a loss in sep i so desperate to have a baby.
> 
> I get a strong vibration around the month of June for you, and equally feel a pull toward March 2013 for a little girl. The energies surrounding pregnancy have been difficult, as you yourself have stated in your question. However your child to come is around you in Spirit quite strongly at the moment and I feel that there is a need to get the timing just right for a healthy and dynamic pregnancy.
> 
> I also feel that you need just a little more time to heal from the energy of the child that you lost in September  and while I understand that you have had the chance to heal from this as best you can, there are still fragments of that energy left in you and Spirit just want to give you the time to work through them. I feel this is because it is vital to be confident about the next pregnancy and I am told that too soon and you would have projected worries into this new pregnancy and found a greater risk for another miscarriage. However, with the timing of June in the reading, the child makes it here absolutely fine and in good health.
> 
> Your daughter is quite the strong soul  a very resourceful and practical energy. I feel a very wonderful purpose that surrounds her and she seems to need to come into this life with you as you will be her strongest guiding force. She will have many of her Fathers traits and I am told that you will soften her to allow her a wonderful balance between him and you.
> 
> Lay faith in this baby  I know that she is coming but I see you worried about your fertility and timing. I know that it will seem like the longest wait and there is a lot of intense energy that surrounds this pregnancy  but I truly believe that it will be a wonderful experience for you.
> 
> I dont know why, but I am seeing shells connected to the baby. Either this is something to do with her name, or it may be that you conceive nearer the sea  there is something about seashells and a symbol for your baby to come.
> 
> Good luck! I trust this for you, but I do understand completely about how hard it is.

who did your reading? that was a really lovely reading and detailed!


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Well... looks like you'll all be moving on without me. Congrats TV... I'm glad you finally have your chance.
> Me and DH are moving ahead with our Foster care/foster to adopt plan... we're both beginning to wonder if we were ever meant to have babies.
> We'll be parents some day, even if it's not in the conventional way.

maybe your bfp is coming this cycle colta. i really hope it is. :hugs:
looks like you are close to ov?


----------



## colta

Ugh! I'm so angry right now!
Today was my little brother's high school graduation... one of the most important days of his life. I am so very very proud of him and I can't stress that enough. He's such an important part of my life... after my parent's many split ups/reunions and eventual hatred of each other, I more or less raised him as he grew up. I care about him more than anything in the world and would do anything for him... which is why I'm so angry. 
My brother and 'mother' haven't really gotten along since she kicked him out and made him move in with my dad when he was 14 years old. Well... things kind of blew up again between them after she kicked out our middle sister and forced her to move in with my dad as well... all to appease her 'boyfriend'. Her and my brother argued, and Mike (my brother) was very upset... upset enough to not invite her to his prom. 
That was fine... it wasn't optimal, but I understood his reasoning. He was determined to make the night a special night and was worried she'd ruin it with her drunken escapades. 

Today was his high school graduation. I had spoken to him this morning about it and asked him if he wanted me to speak to our 'mother' and see if she would come. I know him well and I knew he secretly was desperate for her to come... so I finally cajoled the truth out of him. I promised to talk to her and managed to secure an extra ticket for her. 
About an hour before his graduation was to start, I went to her home and asked is she was coming, offering her the ticket and a drive. She blatantly refused... stating that she couldn't be bothered because he was being such as ass to her. I was shocked. How could she possibly not attend her own son's graduation?? Her last child's high school graduation??
I left in a huff and made it clear to DH and my sister that we were going to blame this on her boyfriend, so when we had to tell Mike, the blow would be softened. 

At any rate, his graduation went along and I was so proud. I had tears of happiness in my eyes watching him receive his diploma and an award. I've never been so proud in my life and I was so happy for him. Afterwards, we had a little get together for him with a few of his friends and had a good time. However, towards the middle of the evening... I noticed he was getting a bit down. After everyone left, he seemed depressed and went to talk to his girlfriend. Next thing I knew, I heard terrible sobbing from upstairs. I immediately knew it was him and rushed up to his room, dreading the worst. 

Sure enough, he was in absolute emotional agony. He was so miserable and so hurt that his 'mother' couldn't be bothered to come to his graduation... or even call him. He was devastated. I did everything I could to calm him... held him tight as he cried on my shoulder and I told him how much I loved him and how proud I was of him.... that I would never leave him and would always be there for him. He eventually calmed and even managed to crack a smile at my silly jokes... but I know he still hurts. 

I'm so angry for what she did to him... she's done some awful things in her time, to me and to all of us... but this is crossing the line. I hope she rots and I will never speak to her again for this... she's a rotten human being

Anyway... I just wanted to rant. This has been such an up and down day and I needed to get that off my chest. Sorry for the novel and the dramatic writing. Thanks ya'll... I'm off to put a smile on a lil bro's face.


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG Colta you have so much going on!

First I can not believe your mother didn't go to her son's graduation! That is terrible. Your brother is lucky to have a sister like you.

Second, I am glad that you are going to start the process to be foster parents and possibly adopt. That is awesome! Are you still going to TTC while you are fostering? or NTNP? I hope you get the children you deserve, whether through adoption or not. You will be an awesome mother, it sounds like you are already great at taking care of your family. Any baby/child would be lucky to have you as its mother!


----------



## television

right i promise not more testing but just had to do cb i need to see it in writing. hope everyone is ok, 
Mesina did my reading it is hopefully bang on:thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> View attachment 428199
> right i promise not more testing but just had to do cb i need to see it in writing. hope everyone is ok,
> Mesina did my reading it is hopefully bang on:thumbup:

great!


----------



## moter98

Colta, my heart is breaking for your brother. I just cannot imagine how that must feel. He is very lucky to have such a wonderful sister though.


----------



## moter98

Television, love the test. Looking good :)


----------



## mailcmm

Colta.... Your brother must be heartbroken. He is lucky to have you. It's takes so much more then creating a baby to be a parent and you seem to have what it takes in abundance. There is a child out there that is terribly lucky but just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## mailcmm

Tv.... Awesome test. Doesn't that just make you feel good to see those words? Lol where are you in doctor appointment making?


----------



## BERDC99

Had my 33 week ultrasound this morning. Miss Olivia is weighing 4lbs 8oz. They said she is a little small, but everything I have read today says she is weighing right on where she should be. Going to talk to my doctor next week and see what he thinks. 

Hope all is well with all you girls!


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Tv.... Awesome test. Doesn't that just make you feel good to see those words? Lol where are you in doctor appointment making?

im thinking of leaving it this week and make an appointment for next week, i wont see midwife till about 10 wks so dont see the rush. oh and me have agreed to pay for early scan, think i'll go about 8 weeks i need know everything is ok.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc.... That seems right on to me too. Did you get to see her better or is she still being shy?

Tv... I don't blame you. If they wouldn't have done one I would have paid for it. I always forget you are in wales. Your experience will be different then ours. Although it seems like moters dr does things similarly. Very happy for you girl.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Berdc.... That seems right on to me too. Did you get to see her better or is she still being shy?
> 
> Tv... I don't blame you. If they wouldn't have done one I would have paid for it. I always forget you are in wales. Your experience will be different then ours. Although it seems like moters dr does things similarly. Very happy for you girl.[/Q
> 
> 
> yea i guess things are slightly different but i know doc wont send me for early scan you need to have 3 mc i think before they allow and early scan.


----------



## mailcmm

That stinks. Don't they know nerves are terrible for pregnant women? Lol


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> That stinks. Don't they know nerves are terrible for pregnant women? Lol

well the nerves aren't good that im going to beg otherwise it will cost quite a bit to get private scan. how far gone were you again when you had scan?


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Had my 33 week ultrasound this morning. Miss Olivia is weighing 4lbs 8oz. They said she is a little small, but everything I have read today says she is weighing right on where she should be. Going to talk to my doctor next week and see what he thinks.
> 
> Hope all is well with all you girls!

so glad everything is ok! big relief from last time i bet.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> That stinks. Don't they know nerves are terrible for pregnant women? Lol
> 
> well the nerves aren't good that im going to beg otherwise it will cost quite a bit to get private scan. how far gone were you again when you had scan?Click to expand...


we can get a private scan here too. it's about an hour's drive away and $130 for an hour session. they even make you a cd. i thought about doing it, but not sure yet if i will. i'm finding that as the days go by, i feel the need for a scan less and less. at this point, just hearing a hb on a dopplar would be enough for me


----------



## BERDC99

No, we were not able to see anymore of her than we already have. She is still turned towards my back and head down. Will be a big suprise for us what she looks like. We did see that she has some head on her head, although not much.


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... I was 8 wks but would have gotten it at 7 wks if I had seen my dr and not the midwife. 

Moter.... That price isn't bad. For me though it was having 3 mc in a row. I couldn't have made it.

Berdc... My son had so much hair at birth we had to cut his hair at 3 wks of age. Lol he to this day has more hair on his head then potter and Beiber combined.


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- She sounds like she is in the normal range, which is good given your diabetes. Plus telling weight off ultrasound is not an exact science. My mom was told my brother would be over 9lbs by her last ultrasound and had a C-Section because of it (she had a previous C-Section too) he was 8lb 4oz at birth. 

Television- It sucks that your Dr. isn't more cooperative, but I guess it is also the difference between public and private heathcare. I got an early scan with my MC and several with this pregnancy, but I pay dearly for my insurance!

Mail- my son had a ton of hair when he was born too! It was a shame he was a boy, it would have been perfect for a hair bow, LOL. I hope this one has lots of hair too.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Berdc- She sounds like she is in the normal range, which is good given your diabetes. Plus telling weight off ultrasound is not an exact science. My mom was told my brother would be over 9lbs by her last ultrasound and had a C-Section because of it (she had a previous C-Section too) he was 8lb 4oz at birth.
> 
> Television- It sucks that your Dr. isn't more cooperative, but I guess it is also the difference between public and private heathcare. I got an early scan with my MC and several with this pregnancy, but I pay dearly for my insurance!
> 
> Mail- my son had a ton of hair when he was born too! It was a shame he was a boy, it would have been perfect for a hair bow, LOL. I hope this one has lots of hair too.

i suppose the nhs is so different all health care i get is free so i dont think they just give scans for someone who is nervous and only had 1 mc but i will ask my doctor i havent seen them yet. if not a private scan costs £75 with photos and cd so not to bad


----------



## Twinkie210

That is not too bad. My Dr. won't just give out scans, most of mine were done because of bleeding, but he does do early scans after you have had a MC, just to check viability and to put our minds at ease. I have checked into private companies here and most cost over $100 if you want pictures/CD etc.


----------



## mailcmm

£75 is equivalent to about $130-140 dollars so you guys pay the same as us tv. Hope the dr will give you one but even here they don't seem too scared about 1 mc. In my case I have had 3 so they will do just about whatever I want now. And all the extra screens that aren't covered by insurance like cystic fibrosis etc my dr is saying are necessary so I won't have to pay for them. That makes me happy. Down used to be optional but it seems these days insurance covers it.


----------



## moter98

even after 2 losses they don't do anything different and i am still considered low risk, so i guess it really is pretty common. my insurance does cover the first tri screening too. it is optional, but most insurance covers it. still not doing it myself, but nice to know that i could if i wanted to. i don't believe i am going to be getting any early scans. i think just the 20 week scan for me. oddly, i'm ok with that now. just a hb on a dopplar is all i need. though i may still ask if i can have a scan at my next appt. can't hurt to ask!


----------



## Twinkie210

I wanted to do the first tri screening. I guess it is just peace of mind knowing the tests came out ok, and also if they did come out badly it would give us time to prepare. It wouldn't have changed things, I still would have carried the baby to term if possible, it is just better for me to have all the information I can. Plus you get an ultrasound as part of the first tri screening now, so it was one extra chance to see my little guy ;)

Are any of you planning on donating your cord blood? I just called to register and get the packet mailed to me. I donated DS's cord blood too. We have a public bank near us and it doesn't cost anything. They store the CB for free but it will be open to anyone who needs it. If the sample doesn't meet the requirements for donation (like if the volume is too low) they are still able to use what stem cells they have to research diseases like lukemia. I don't know why cord blood donation isn't talked about more at Dr. Offices, it is such a waste that most of the time it is thrown out with other medical waste.


----------



## moter98

i decided not to only because of the high false positive rate. some women get a bad result and go on to have the amnio, which is a risk to the fetus, only to have that test come back normal. i didn't want to risk it because if the test came back abnormal i know i would do the amnio and i just don't want to be put in that position. the false positive rate is 5%, which is pretty high for a test like this. it is because some women's blood tests just naturally show this "abnormality" when there is nothing wrong, and some fetus's show the "abnormality" on the scan when there is nothing wrong. it isn't anything done wrong with the test itself, it's just that some show these characteristics when all is normal. there's no way to distinguish the difference unless an amnio is done.


----------



## mailcmm

I am blind. Lol losing sight in my right eye. Called the dr. They said to go to eye dr. He found nothing so tomorrow I need to call the dr back. Eye dr said it could be extra blood or diabetes. Great.


----------



## moter98

What?! Oh my gosh, I hope it comes back soon. So is dr gonna check for diabetes?


----------



## mailcmm

They were closed by the time I got out of the eye dr. Have to call tomorrow am. I can see but it's really blurry. It like in beast master were he looks through his eagles eyes. I can see in the center but it's like tunnel vision. Happened while I was driving. Had to let dh drive. I am trying not to worry about it.


----------



## moter98

so it's still happening or it went away?


----------



## mailcmm

Still happening. Getting ready to wear a patch lol


----------



## moter98

i asked dr google and it can be many things. it can be simple water retention, a sudden spike or drop in blood pressure, or a drop in blood sugar. have you eaten? maybe try eating something with sugar?


----------



## mailcmm

I have been eating all day. Blood pressure is normal.... I have a machine. Could be water retention, also read that pregnancy can change the shape of your lens. But I would think the eye dr would have caught that.


----------



## moter98

weird! i suppose you will have to get blood sugar checked, though still seems like it would be too early to be GD yet? maybe berdc knows more about it. 
i know your eyesight can change during pregnancy due to hormones, just not sure how much.


----------



## moter98

oh, have you had any migraines? sometimes that can cause it


----------



## mailcmm

Nope no migraines. It is early for gd but we have a family history of diabetes. I had ketonic hypoglycemia as a child and though I out grew it I was tod that eventually I could develop diabetes as I got older. And it could just be extra blood.


----------



## moter98

well, i hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## mailcmm

Me too. Just hate having my eyes open


----------



## moter98

Could possibly be extremely dry eye?


----------



## mailcmm

Maybe but the eyedr didn't say anything. So I don't know


----------



## moter98

Grrrr.....frustrating. Dr google is no help.


----------



## moter98

The way they check for dry eye is to put a dye in your eye and if it changes color or something it then shows the dry parts of the eye. Just had it done by my eye dr a ninth or two ago to see why I can't wear contacts comfortably


----------



## mailcmm

He didn't test that then. Will have to call and ask


----------



## colta

Mail - That sucks! Hope you get better soon! 

And well.... it appears I've broken my foot! :dohh: lol.... I went to a grad party for my former nursing class and we partied... hard. I woke up the next morning and my foot was KILLING me! I couldn't figure out why and just ignored it for a couple days.
Well, DH convinced me to go into the emergency room and get looked at today, so I did... and now I have a huge soft cast on my leg cause my foot may be broken!! :dohh:
I'm just waiting to get a call from the orthopedic surgeon and then I'll being meeting with him and seeing if it actually is broken and if so, what treatment I'll need.... 

Not how I wanted to spend Canada day. :nope: LOL


----------



## moter98

Hope your foot is ok colta. Must have been a fun party!


----------



## moter98

How is your eyesight today mail?


----------



## mailcmm

Colta.... You know how to party. Lol hope your foot isn't broken.

Moter.... Much better but still blurry. I think it's stress related. I am ready to disappear. I am sure you saw news about the tropical storm in Florida? Well Monday we had a tropical storm that dropped 15" of rain and had flash flood warnings and tornado warnings. So I called ex and said if you want the kids for your Monday visit come get them I am not driving in this. He said keep them I said Wednesday would be better. So yesterday the weather was good so I called and said would you like them today. He said no. I said we were gonna try to go to the beach as planned because the weather got better. He said I can't take them today Wednesday is better I have plans all day today. So my daughter called him the afternoon and he was sleeping at home. She was angry because he could have kept them and they could have went to the beach with their friend. So she said before we go to dads tomorrow I at least want to do my riding lesson no sense missing it if I am not at the beach. So I told her ok if you can go early at like nine am you can go and then I will take you to dad. So his mom calls this am wants to know where the kids are I thought you were coming early. I said no Taylor wants to go riding first. I say where are we meeting she says you have to drop them at the house I am busy now. I said what about their dad. She says he doesn't have any gas. I said that's not my problem she said it is since you wouldn't drive them into town on Monday. I said I told him he could come get the kids and I would pick them up Tuesday when the weather was good. I also gave him the opportunity to take them yesterday am and he said no. She says well I am leaving town early tomorrow and won't get to see them I said well where will he be she says home. I say well he will have them for the whole time. Now she's angry and apparently I am the asshole. I always drive those kids more then halfway to him. Most of the time to his doorstep and he was the one who put the we must meet halfway in the divorce decree. I am done with it. Telling him today that from now on we meet exactly halfway between our homes. I live 35 miles away from him so for me to drop off the kids all the time its 79 miles round trip. I am so very tired of his crap.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## moter98

Wow, he sounds like a jerk! And his mom seems to just enable his behavior. I think the meeting halfway is a good idea. It's only fair. That's a long drive, especially now that you are pregnant. You don't want to be in the car all the time. 
Glad your eyesight is getting better


----------



## menb

Hey ladies! Wow, lots of great news going on...we've been getting the nursery ready and organizing the house. Also, have a house guest from Japan that will be here to the 5th...trying to keep her entertained while getting our plans done. Agh! She came in for our baby shower, which is on Saturday :happydance:, but since it's so expensive to come, she made it into a vacation-just wished she would have asked/told us she was staying that long. It's almost 2 weeks--and we were planning on getting lots of house, babies, hospital stuff done. Oh well!

TV: wow, what great news...congrats!

Moter: glad all is going well with ya

Colta: sorry about the foot, although that musta been SOME party! :happydance: You are gonna be an awesome mother!! What a lucky bro you have!

Twinkie: love your bump! Glad all is going well

Mail: what a jerk ex...he is just further ruining his relationship with his kids...sadness! 11 weeks-wahoo! I will tell you that 11 weeks is not too soon to develop GD, especially if diabetes runs in the family. I've actually had friends be diagnosed as early as 8 weeks. :( I'm sure it's some preg related thing that will resolve itself soon...at least that's what I'll pray for ya!

Berdc: glad as I was catching up on all the news, Olivia's news got better-whew! We're getting close, eh? 

AFM: we put up both cribs-attached changing tables and cubicle organizer. It's a 9-cube thingy from Bed, Bath n Beyond. Hoping to use it for folded clothes instead of dresser. ?? We got different size cloth-like drawers to slide into the holes. I dunno?! Where do you put baby clothes? :) Since we are doing cloth diapers, we also bought some organizers for the changing tables to organize all the cloth diaper accessories--we know! It'll be a challenge! 

I'm also swelling lots. Hands and feet. I've been taking my rings off for about 3 weeks now, but I thought I was all better. Was able to put them on yesterday and woke up this morning to STUCK! Had to do the lotion and ice tricks. Just barely got them off. Also having bad back pains at night. Mr. Heating pad and I are GOOD friends! 

I think I've got my gestational diabetes under control. I don't eat the diet perfectly every single meal, but I definitely watch what I'm eating and pay more attention. Haven't had a dairy queen blizzard lately. :) I will be having one soon though--it's gonna be over 90 here today. 

Doing last minute details with my sister about the shower, so that's exciting. Well, off to start day 3 of organizing the house. YAY!!! Although what I really want is----:sleep:


----------



## menb

Oh, and about the cord banking...we looked into that-totally wanted to do it, but then did research on how much better it is if your own child were to receive those stem cells. So, instead, I'm our birth plan--we have it listed that cord clamping be delayed for 1 minute--that is enough time for the remaining blood and nutrients to make their way to the baby. It's pretty interesting research. You could look up delayed cord clamping. 

Just giving our opinion, ladies...I know we are going with a more natural approach than all you seasoned veterans, so who knows...:shrug: we could be crazy! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

menb said:


> Oh, and about the cord banking...we looked into that-totally wanted to do it, but then did research on how much better it is if your own child were to receive those stem cells. So, instead, I'm our birth plan--we have it listed that cord clamping be delayed for 1 minute--that is enough time for the remaining blood and nutrients to make their way to the baby. It's pretty interesting research. You could look up delayed cord clamping.
> 
> Just giving our opinion, ladies...I know we are going with a more natural approach than all you seasoned veterans, so who knows...:shrug: we could be crazy! :)

I read something on the delayed clamping, but I am not sure if my Dr. would do it? I guess it depends on how the baby is when he is born. DS required a forcep delivery and had some minor breathing problems after he was born. He was put on my chest for a few seconds, then taken to be checked out... So I don't know. I think I am still going to bank the cord blood if possible.

Menb- Good Luck organizing! I know how hard it is to organize things for one baby I can't imagine doing things for two!

Mail- Did you eye dr check the pressure in your eye? It is a long shot, but if your eye pressure is too high it can cause you to lose parts of your vision. It can also cause retinat problems, but I would think that your eye Dr. would have checked that. I am glad your BP is good, that would be my big concern having vision problems. I have had two instances where I got all these floaters all over my field of vision (one time it was more like flashing lights) both times it only happened for 30 seconds, which was scary enough. If it was happening for longer periods I would be insistig my Dr. see me!

Colta- I am sorry about your foot! That sucks, but you must have been having lots of fun to get injured and not realize it! ;)

television- how are you today?

moter- I love that you keep consulting "Dr. Google" I do the same thing! Even though I shouldn't :)

Well I had a dentist appt today, which went well, no cavities! Yay! They wanted me to get a release from my OB/GYN to have on file in case I have a dental emergency and need treatment in the next 3 months. I think this is rediculous! If I need to have dental work I will call and get the form then, both offices are open at the same time! 

On my way into work I may have gotten a speeding ticket by a photo enforcement van. If I did it will suck big time. It was in a construction zone and the fine here for that is $350. Plus I was driving my sister's car because mine is in the shop, so the ticket will be mailed to her if I did... Oooops! I am pretty sure she will collect the money from me if/when she gets the ticket though ;)

How is everyone else's "hump" day?


----------



## television

colta- hope your foot isnt anything serious what a pain though.

mail- your ex sounds like an arse bit like my ex.

twinkie- im good thanks feeling ok just tired and sore boobs


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all... A bit more calm now at I am not dealing with my ex. Called dr this am and I have an apt on Friday. They are leaning toward diabetes. At least thats the nurses opinion. She doesn't want me to wait til my next appointment. As for my vision. It's better. Can see much better but everything looks like it has a film over it. And the right pupil is dilated. Even when I am outside. It's 3 times bigger then my left. So who knows what is going on. I googled it nd found aneurisms lol I hope that's not the problem. Lol


----------



## moter98

Glad you have an appy for this week and it's getting better. Do you know what they do for diabetes? Change diet or shots or? Are you making sure to eat often to keep your blood sugar stable? That could help just till you see the dr. 

Menb, I totally forgot you had GD also. That must be so hard for you and berdc! I can't imagine having to deal with that along with all the other fun pregnancy symptoms


----------



## moter98

TV, hows that line? Nice and dark now?


----------



## moter98

I'm feeling just a touch nauseous right now. Weird. 

And I couldn't eat my grapes and carrots at lunch today. The smelled and tasted rotten though they just couldn't be. I just bought them and they are organic. I'm gonna ask dh tonight but I'm leaning more towards its a pregnancy thing. Which is also weird since aren't fruits and veggies supposed to be good for the baby?


----------



## mailcmm

I am off lettuce. Just the sight makes me want to vomit.


----------



## moter98

Oh no! I hope this doesn't happen with all fresh foods. What am I gonna eat then, lol


----------



## mailcmm

Its hard.

I am at the er. Got a really bad headache called dr who told me to get in immediately.


----------



## moter98

I hope everything is ok! Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## mailcmm

Getting a ct scan. Omg freaking out


----------



## moter98

Have you told them you are pregnant and could possibly be GD?


----------



## moter98

Try to remain calm. I'm sure they need to do the ct just to rule that out. They have to start somewhere with the testing


----------



## mailcmm

the nurse said prreclampsia would be the biggest culprit but my bp is 114 over 78. They got urine. And are doing an mri instead of ct because they say its safer.


----------



## moter98

Hope they can figure it out and it's something small.


----------



## menb

Oh dear, Mail! Any news yet?


----------



## mailcmm

Just got home. They wound up doing an MRI. Said my brain looked good. Have to follow up with ophthalmologist tomorrow and ob on Friday. As of now they have no known cause. I am exhausted.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> TV, hows that line? Nice and dark now?

ive stopped testing since i got my clear blue result im happy with that:thumbup:


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Just got home. They wound up doing an MRI. Said my brain looked good. Have to follow up with ophthalmologist tomorrow and ob on Friday. As of now they have no known cause. I am exhausted.

oh sorry to hear your having such a rough time of it :hugs:


----------



## moter98

I hope they can figure this out for you mail.


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so too. ER dr doesn't think it's gd but that's what I think it is. And it could be nothing. Just glad it's not a tumor. Or a clot or aneurism. So we will se what the opthamologist says and I will see my dr on Friday and ask about the gd. I know it's not preeclampsia. Which the ER dr doesn't want to rule out. But I just don't see how I can have that without high blood pressure. Anyway. I feel ok. Still having vision problems.


----------



## moter98

Are you retaining water, like a lot of water? That's a preeclampsia sign. 

Also, it could simply be pregnancy related. Dr google says these things sometimes just happen in pregnancy. But of course you should rule everything else out first


----------



## Twinkie210

I think you can have preeclampsia with just some of the symptoms. But the most common is high BP and since yours isn't even close to being high it doesn't seem likely. But preeclampsia can cause swelling in your nervous system which leads to the vision problems and headaches. That is why they tell you to go to the Dr. right away if you have these problems. I am glad the MRI looked good, I just wish they could tell you what is causing it!


----------



## BERDC99

Wow Mail! How you get some answers soon. 

Failed my NST again this morning and got another ultrasound. She was just fine and that. Starting to think they are overly cautious.


----------



## moter98

way to scare the crap out of mommy, geez! glad everything was ok again berdc.


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Wow Mail! How you get some answers soon.
> 
> Failed my NST again this morning and got another ultrasound. She was just fine and that. Starting to think they are overly cautious.

least they are looking after you, what is nst sorry being thick :dohh:


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> I hope so too. ER dr doesn't think it's gd but that's what I think it is. And it could be nothing. Just glad it's not a tumor. Or a clot or aneurism. So we will se what the opthamologist says and I will see my dr on Friday and ask about the gd. I know it's not preeclampsia. Which the ER dr doesn't want to rule out. But I just don't see how I can have that without high blood pressure. Anyway. I feel ok. Still having vision problems.

oh dear hope they can give you answers soon, are you having a 12 wk scan?


----------



## BERDC99

television said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Mail! How you get some answers soon.
> 
> Failed my NST again this morning and got another ultrasound. She was just fine and that. Starting to think they are overly cautious.
> 
> least they are looking after you, what is nst sorry being thick :dohh:Click to expand...

An NST is a non-stress test where they hook you up to a monitor and listen to the babies heartbeat for at least 20 minutes. After 32 weeks they want the baby to have two movements where the heartrate increases 15 beats for 15 seconds twice in the 20 minutes.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all back from the opthamologist. So I am going to live. Lol it's headaches. Migraine headaches. He said that most of the time the eye trouble will happen after a migraine. In some cases including my own the events leading up to the migraine cause the problem. Said that the migraines are most likely caused by the pregnancy and asked if I was overly stress. I said slightly and he said it should clear up on its own. I asked about gd and he said I could have it he hopes not but even if I did it would not cause this type of problem. Told me to follow up with ob as scheduled for tomorrow just because I've been through the ringer but that I should be just fine. For future reference the leading cause of that problem is aneurism. Very important to get a problem like that checked. I am so glad it's nothing. He did tell me it can happen again at anytime.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... Glad Olivia was ok. Thats gotta be so scary.


----------



## moter98

Glad it was nothing too serious mail! What a relief that must be


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- Glad Olivia is OK!

mail- Glad it was relatively minor, and I hope it doesn't happen again!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys... Me too.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Thanks guys... Me too.

glad its nothing serious can you take anything?


----------



## mailcmm

Tylenol for the headaches. Otherwise no.


12 Weeks!!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay for 12 weeks!


----------



## moter98

Omg mail you're twelve weeks!!!!!!


----------



## BERDC99

:happydance:12 weeks mail! When are you getting your ultrasound?


----------



## mailcmm

Tuesday. At the dr now for a follow up from the eye problem. Th we y still want to see me.


----------



## moter98

Hope it goes well mail


----------



## mailcmm

Went well. Dr said everything looks good. Bp and urine were perfect. She said they would see me in 4 wks and I can stop the prometrium


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Went well. Dr said everything looks good. Bp and urine were perfect. She said they would see me in 4 wks and I can stop the prometrium

Yay! I think stopping the prometrium really helped me feel better physically too, so maybe you will feel a little better and hey maybe your headaches will stop, you never know!

So on to your 16 week appt (which if your dr is like mine, it is pretty boring, besides hearing the heart beat, which you have a doppler anyway correct?) Then the big 20 weeks where we find out gender!!! You are finding out correct? I love hearing big announcements ;)


----------



## mailcmm

We weren't going to orgiginally but with all our losses now we want to find out everything we can. So yes Twinkie in 8 wks I will be making a big announcement. They do the 4d as well. Yeah these appointments are pretty boring especially since I have a Doppler. The girls in the office let out an audible sigh of relief when they heard my problem ob appointment was for vision. My nurse told me they were all super worried today. In such a big office that made me feel loved lol


----------



## mailcmm

And as for gender as you can see I am predicted a boy. Dh also feels its a boy. I think it's a girl and would prefer a boy. Lol but I am all for boys. Lol I painted the nursery blue and green regardless of what the sex is lol. I am anti pink. My least favorite color. My daughter loves it. Her room is hot pink. Lol drives me nuts.


----------



## menb

Morning all! 

Gonna be another hot one in the Chi today! :)

Today is our Twin Shower!! 31 weeks!!!!! So excited--well, excited and nervous. Bernard and I are so use to planning and organizing things ourselves, this will be tough to see how it all pans out. We basically created the agenda including games, decorations and food! :) Now, we hafta leave things up to other folks! Ha...I'm sure it'll be fine. 

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats on the twin shower! You will have to post some pics!

Mail- I was predicted girl with both babies and they are both boys, so I wouldn't go by that ;)

It is going to be another hot one here too! High today of 104! I am going to try my hardest to get DS's room cleaned today so we can start moving stuff out of the baby's room and start getting ready to paint (obviously not in the 104 heat though!!) That is all I have planned for today and if I get that done it will be a miracle! Between the heat and the nagging headache I get every morning (probably related to the heat too) I feel like spending most of the day in bed, but I am forcing myself to be productive. We'll see how it goes, :)


----------



## television

had a lovely day now ready for some chilling,ds had party tomorrow so gives me a few hrs to myself cleaning and washing joy!!!
Hope everyone is good


----------



## mailcmm

Hey girls.

Menb I hope you had a great shower. Definitely want to see some pictures.

Twinkie.... Yeah I don't count on the predictor being right. Lol I am just so sure it's a girl.

As for me... Us on tueday. Can't wait to see my baby again. Second day no prometrium and we still have a very strong hb. This weekend was my ds birthday party. 12 kids in the pool and 4 for a slumber party. I am so exhausted. Meeting the parents at noon and then going to die for the rest of the day.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg... It is so hot here we lost 6 chickens to heat stroke. I am not leaving the house after dropping of the boys.


----------



## BERDC99

We had bad storms Friday night and lost power. It has been off almost 48 hours now. It is over 100 degrees here. Been trying to stay hydrated and cool. Hope all is well with you girls.


----------



## mailcmm

Gosh berdc you must be so uncomfortable. Is the power back on yet?


----------



## Twinkie210

I feel for you Berdc, we are on day 5 of 100+ heat and it is supposed to last the rest of the week. Stay cool!


----------



## mailcmm

I am ready for fall. So over summer. I want cold air and a comfy sweater. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

How are all you girls doing?

Colta any news on the foster front?

Pregos?

Us tomorrow. So excited. And it is raining here so we will be able to do our annual fireworks show. My dad went to Alabama and bought $750 worth of mortars. It will rival the beaches. Lol super nauseous today. Hope it's just nerves. Been nauseous since I stopped the progesterone.


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow, your ultrasound came up so soon! I limited DS to just a couple fireworks (nothing that really sparks) because we are experiencing drought conditions and many of the cities around here are canceling their displays.


----------



## menb

Hey... Yeah, super dry here too. Although, we did have a pretty good storm yesterday. It only lasted about an hour though. Hope everyone stays safe. Fireworks are so cool, but really rather dangerous. 

Shower was great! Lots of people--wild n crazy--just like we wanted it! Nothing but fun!! :D It was fun to see the men experiencing their first shower. "what, we gotta play games?" "yeah, cool!" They had such a good time. 

Doc appointment this morning at 9:30. I'm debating asking for a quick u/s as well just to check on the babies and their growth. I've only gained 10 pounds. Babies are right on track, but that was 2-weeks ago. I wanna know if they've gained since then. We'll see...

Then, off to return/exchange/buy the rest of our babies' stuff! SO excited! We made lists of stores, compared our registries with what we got/still need, planned how/where to spend gift cards. AHHHHH! I was so excited I couldn't sleep! :) Woke hubby up at 3 to tell him I couldn't sleep cuz of excitement. He was like, "what are you like 12?" LOL!!! He tried to massage my head and shoulders to get me back to sleep, but 5 minutes later, HE was snoring! Ha!!!
I just sat up and researched more stuff to buy and read some articles about co-sleeping vs. co-sleepers. I think I got back to bed around 5:30.

Well, off to get breakfast started so we can begin this exciting day...I love spending money on them! I'm sure that'll change, eh? :)

Laters!! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Menb- I am jealous! I can't wait to get to do major shopping! I am having a small shower from my family so I wanted to wait until after that to buy most of the stuff we need, but I can't resist picking up stuff off the sale racks, I mean if it is a good deal I shouldn't pass it up right?


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Glad you had a good shower. That's awesome. Still don't know how you can co-sleep. Lol I guess since I am at home I like my evenings free. We will be crib sleeping in the nursery. 

Twinkie... Yeah it came up super fast. My apt is at 3. I am so super excited. Can't wait to see my baby again. 

We have a huge fireworks display very year. The kids aren't allowed anywhere near the fireworks. We sit on the dock and the men light them off on the other side of our lake. But I have 50 cleared acres of land so we can pull this off. Kids get sparklers and pops but that's it. It's really nice to have our own private show. And my dh and bro set up the fireworks so that they can be lit off in a pattern with 3 big finales. The finales are 20 shots each. We have over 250 mortars total and they light up the sky. People will be parked at our fence line to watch. We have a gate to keep them out though. We do it again at new years. 30-45 minute show in our own backyard. So excited. 

As for the danger... Country folk. My dd can drive our truck, rides horses, and climbs trees. Ds drives a go-cart, chases the 600 lb pig and never wears shoes. They both drive the golf cart as well as the tractor. But they have to be strong. My dd can't feed the horses without the cart. She can't carry 5 feed troughs back and forth from the far pasture where the horses are to the barn. She needs the truck to turn over the water troughs which hold 150gallons and need to be up turned every 2 weeks. And they use the tractor to shuck stalls every other week. We do it the weekends that they are at dads. With all that we just place danger at a different level. Like drugs and city traffic. But they don't really have any contact with that. Lol we all have to pull our weight here. And after all she wanted the damn horses not me. I am terrified of them, lol


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, I forgot to tell you guys, I guess it was a dream... but I was laying in bed at 2 this morning and thought I felt something bruch my leg. I reached back, thinking it was DS who was sleeping next to me (another long story) and it felt furry. I jumped out of bed and screamed. I really thought it was a mouse. DS woke up and was trying to figure out what I was doing, while I was pulling covers and pillows off the bed. I never saw a mouse and can't believe that one would crawl in my bed during the middle of a heat wave, so I think I must have been dreaming, hallucinating, or something. But it was quite the excitement at 2 in the morning! LOL


----------



## television

yay made it to to 5 wks every wk feels good doc appointment tomorrow


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> yay made it to to 5 wks every wk feels good doc appointment tomorrow

Congrats! I hope your Dr. appt goes well tomorrow!


----------



## BERDC99

Went in for my ultrasound this morning and all was fine. Olivia got all her points this round so no stress there. 

Then we went over for my doctors appointment, and of course something always has to go wrong. My doctor came in and said I have lots of protein in my urine. I had to go over to triage and get some test ran. They did blood work and all came back fine. I have to do another 24 urine collection and call back on Thursday to get the results. If there is to much protein in my urine collection we will most likely have a baby this weekend because delivery is the only way cure toximia. If the protein is not to bad my doctor said he looks to induce me at 37 weeks because of the increase in my blood pressure. 

We finally got power back at my house. Thank heavens for our generator or we would have lost off the food in our house. We were also able to keep cool by plugging some fans up to the generator and spending most of the time in the pool. We are one day five or six of 100+ temps with no relief in sight.


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats tv!!! That's awesome. Can't wait for appointment details. Chances of a scan?

Twinkie... Not to freak you out but they can easily get in beds and your scream was enough time for it to scurry off. I told dh we will never not own a cat. Lol mice are creepy


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... You just can't get a dr visit break. Looks like Olivia will most likely be here in 3 weeks or less. I bet you are excited. Glad your power is back.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Congrats tv!!! That's awesome. Can't wait for appointment details. Chances of a scan?
> 
> Twinkie... Not to freak you out but they can easily get in beds and your scream was enough time for it to scurry off. I told dh we will never not own a cat. Lol mice are creepy

well im going to ask for a scan but the doc wont do it ill have to go to hospital but i think he'll say no, but we are gonna book early private if not.in about 3 wks


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Went in for my ultrasound this morning and all was fine. Olivia got all her points this round so no stress there.
> 
> Then we went over for my doctors appointment, and of course something always has to go wrong. My doctor came in and said I have lots of protein in my urine. I had to go over to triage and get some test ran. They did blood work and all came back fine. I have to do another 24 urine collection and call back on Thursday to get the results. If there is to much protein in my urine collection we will most likely have a baby this weekend because delivery is the only way cure toximia. If the protein is not to bad my doctor said he looks to induce me at 37 weeks because of the increase in my blood pressure.
> 
> We finally got power back at my house. Thank heavens for our generator or we would have lost off the food in our house. We were also able to keep cool by plugging some fans up to the generator and spending most of the time in the pool. We are one day five or six of 100+ temps with no relief in sight.

oh dear your having a really rough time at the moment hope she can hold on for few more wks


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- I hope your 24 hr collection comes back fine and Olivia gets to wait a little longer to be born.

Television- I would think that it would be a little early for a scan anyway and may cause unecessary worry.

Mail- Please do not tell me that! If it was a mouse I touched it! and it touched me! I just can't see a mouse getting into our bed with it being so hot outside, I could see it in the winter, but not in July!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Berdc- I hope your 24 hr collection comes back fine and Olivia gets to wait a little longer to be born.
> 
> Television- I would think that it would be a little early for a scan anyway and may cause unecessary worry.
> 
> Mail- Please do not tell me that! If it was a mouse I touched it! and it touched me! I just can't see a mouse getting into our bed with it being so hot outside, I could see it in the winter, but not in July!

yea totally to early im looking to go for scan about 8 weeks


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Berdc- I hope your 24 hr collection comes back fine and Olivia gets to wait a little longer to be born.
> 
> Television- I would think that it would be a little early for a scan anyway and may cause unecessary worry.
> 
> Mail- Please do not tell me that! If it was a mouse I touched it! and it touched me! I just can't see a mouse getting into our bed with it being so hot outside, I could see it in the winter, but not in July!

oh my god just seen your post about a mouse oh god i would freak!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I am not completely convinced there was a mouse, but it did seem so real!


----------



## mailcmm

We used to have a lot of mice and they chew up the comforters to make beds. My cats have kept the number of sightings down but we see at least 3 a year.


----------



## moter98

Hi all! Wow is it hot out. 96?! In central MN?! Berdc, I hope you've got a/c by now. I can't imagine how miserable that would be without power while very pregnant.

Mice.....shuddering. Even if I dreamed that I don't think I would sleep in my bed for a week.


----------



## mailcmm

I agree Moter.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg Moter you are almost to 8wks. Crazy how fast time is going


----------



## moter98

Getting there. :) been getting nauseous everyday so feeling good about it. 

Your next scan is on Thursday right? Exciting!


----------



## mailcmm

No it's tomorrow. I am super excited and nervous all at once.


----------



## moter98

Oh tomorrow! Yay!! I'm excited and nervous for you. Hope it all goes perfectly.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah that is my wish as well. My apt is at 330pm and the dr is about 1.5 hours away. So I will be on my mobile but won't be able to post pics until I get home. Just can't wait.


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck today mail!!!

I am busy today :( DS has a dentist appt, then I have to come back to work, make dinner, and got to my SIL's to pick up some baby stuff she is borrowing. Plus find time to go grocery shopping and make a dessert for a BBQ tommorow.


----------



## mailcmm

Sounds like me. 35 min drive to pick up kids this am and grocery shopping. Then home to clean. To Albany for the dr and the home to cook for 13 people. So tired. Lol


----------



## television

good luck with your scan today hope all is perfect


----------



## moter98

Good luck today mail


----------



## menb

Good luck at the doc today, Mail! I'm sure all will be great!

Yay for 8 weeks, Moter! Things are moving right along...

OMG, Twinkie! I'm hoping for your sake and sanity that it was a vivid, pregnancy dream! :) 

TV--so exciting to be at a stage to even THINK about scans and doc appointments! Yay!!

Berdc: urgh! Your doc visits sure could use a break from the drama. Sorry you gotta go thru all that, but thank goodness for cautious docs that would rather be safe. Still frustrating for you though... A couple more weeks... So exciting!!

Colta--any news? Was thinking about you and hubby yesterday as we saw folks house shopping. You still trying to move? Any fostering progress?

AFM: we did a 9-hour shopping spree yesterday! Awesomeness!!! Went to 7 different stores to return/exchange/shop. It was crazy! We were both pooped when we got home. The nursery is packed with bags to sort thru. We're going to tackle that today. I'm sure there are some purchases we made yesterday that we could 're-think'. :) Either way, it'll be fun!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks all for the well wishes. We are going to get on the road about 130. Need to gas up and figure in time to get lost. Appointment is at 330. From what I have heard though this guy is always behind. Hopefully they get me in quickly. My nerves have been up all morning.


----------



## moter98

That sounds like so much fun menb!


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Thanks all for the well wishes. We are going to get on the road about 130. Need to gas up and figure in time to get lost. Appointment is at 330. From what I have heard though this guy is always behind. Hopefully they get me in quickly. My nerves have been up all morning.

cant wait to hear how youve got on its a nightmare for me im hours a head of you all so its 18.37here i dont like waiting:happydance:


----------



## television

Had doc appointment saw a lovely lady really caring, gave me a really good check over and had said she will put a request in for me to have early scan hopefully in next few wks. so will mean i dont have to pay yay. scared now just the thought of another scan i wont be looking at the screen until i know all is ok!


----------



## moter98

that's great tv! hope scan goes perfectly.


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... I am sute everything will br fine.

I am all checked in. hopefully they will call me soon. Sf uper nervous


----------



## mailcmm

Still waiting. Think I am gonna be here awhile.


----------



## mailcmm

So the lady sitting in the w as iting room with us daid her apt was at 2. lol the office cv losed at 4. I dont know whats going on.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> So the lady sitting in the w as iting room with us daid her apt was at 2. lol the office cv losed at 4. I dont know whats going on.

hope they hurry up how awful making you wait like that


----------



## mailcmm

Still waiting. Think I am next.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Still waiting. Think I am next.

yay im gonna have to wait up to check every things ok:thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

That being said tv it could still be at least an hour or 2 before I am done. They still havent called me. I checked in at 3


----------



## moter98

sounds like the way our clinic used to run. if i had an appt anytime in the afternoon i knew my wait time was a minimum of one hour, usually more. one time i was there after hours cause the dr still had to keep all his appts and worked late. that is probably what they will do for you too. now, our clinic seems to have gotten a better system in place and i've never had to wait that long since. they also have a board up now that shows who's running late and if it's really late they now call you and let you know before you go in to wait. 
hope you get seen soon mail


----------



## mailcmm

Scan was beautiful. Largest measurement was 1.9. Bsby was a squirming worm. Get results in 14 days but I am not worried.


----------



## moter98

Oh great news. So happy for you!!


----------



## mailcmm

Will post pics when I get home.


----------



## menb

Yes!!!!! Great news......


----------



## mailcmm

I am so happy. Dr came in after my post. Said the exact meadure was 1.96 and that that was well withinin normal. Sent me to lab for blood test and we should get our results by tuesday of next week. Cant wait to post pics. Totally cried. Lol this has been such a journey for us. Thanks girls for being so supportive.


----------



## moter98

so happy for you mail!


----------



## mailcmm

Here are the pics.....

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/6e65b15b.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/64d499d3.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/0f123eb9.jpg


----------



## moter98

Love it :)

Look at the detail!


----------



## mailcmm

I know. It was amazing. And she did the us for like 35 minutes. Took her forever. And baby was practically dancing. Lol


----------



## moter98

Such great news. You've made it. :)


----------



## mailcmm

I know. I am totally on cloud nine.


----------



## BERDC99

Great news Mail!



I am in the hospital with toxemia. Will not be leaving here until I have Olivia. I am being induced in the morning. My bp is to high to continue this pregnancy. Please pray for Olivia and I.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg berdc... Please hang in there. You and Olivia both. I hope everything goes well and will pray for you both. Please keep us posted as you can. We will all be worried.


----------



## moter98

Praying for you an olivia berdc. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## BERDC99

Started me on cervadile It has to stay in 12 hours then will start me on pictosin drip. I am very excited but very scared also for her health. So glad I got the steroid shots two weeks ago. I wil update you girls when I can. I am going to try and sleep cause I have a long day ahead of me tomorrow.


----------



## menb

Oh wow, Berdc! I will certainly be praying for you and Olivia! Can totally understand the excitement mixed with nerves. Glad you're resting...hopefully, we'll hear some news tomorrow! God Bless!!!


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Started me on cervadile It has to stay in 12 hours then will start me on pictosin drip. I am very excited but very scared also for her health. So glad I got the steroid shots two weeks ago. I wil update you girls when I can. I am going to try and sleep cause I have a long day ahead of me tomorrow.

praying for your little girl come on little 1 be a fighter for your mummy :thumbup:


----------



## television

great news mail so nice to see a beautiful 12 wks scan, you've kept me believing that there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all! 

Today is a super important day. Olivia is coming and she's the first baby of our little group. Need lots and lots of prayers and good wishes for berdc and Olivia. Hopefully everything will turn out perfectly and mom and baby will pull thru this splendidly.

We still have a long way to go. 6 more babies coming and one more bfp to happen. It truly amazes me how far we've come. It's been quite the journey for all of us but we're still here.

So again.... Good luck berdc. Hang in there and lots and lots of good mojo your way!


----------



## mailcmm

television said:


> great news mail so nice to see a beautiful 12 wks scan, you've kept me believing that there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Thanks tv. I am still beside myself with glee. Can't believe I've made it this far. You hang in there everything is gonna be just perfect.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta.... Where are you?


----------



## television

feel bit worried had stupidly sore boobs since i found out but today they dont seem as painful hate worrying, but i feel more tired today then i have done


----------



## mailcmm

My boobs dont hurt but sporadically. Symptoms come and go. I didn't have the first symptom with dh or dd and they are perfectly fine.


----------



## mailcmm

But I know how scary this time is. Hold on girl I am sure everything will be ok


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> But I know how scary this time is. Hold on girl I am sure everything will be ok

just me i think reading into it, they still hurt but just not as bad i should be pleased for the break probably be terrible again tomoorow


----------



## moter98

Tv, I had the same thing. Mine don't hurt very much at all anymore. I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Tv, I had the same thing. Mine don't hurt very much at all anymore. I don't think you need to worry.

thats good to know i dont think its anything to worry about:thumbup:


----------



## BERDC99

Soooooo miserable! My back hurts from this bed and I ave only dilated a fingertip.


----------



## moter98

Hang in there berdc. You can do it! Have they given you pitocin or broken your water yet? That can help speed things along. Praying for you.


----------



## mailcmm

Pitocin takes forever. Hope they don't break your water until you are more dilated. If they break it you only have so long to dilate naturally then they have to do a csection. Hope things start to move a little quicker. Both of my kids I was induced... 8am-6pm for my daughter and 11amto 11pm for my son. I was already at 2 with both. So hang tight and don't let them break your water till you are like 5


----------



## moter98

I didn't know that mail! I was dilated to 2 when they broke my water and far me pitocin. The dr told me it would be the next day till I had ds and that was at around 1pm. They never said anything about a time frame but I suppose they didnt want to scare me. Ended up having him about 8 hours later


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah once your water breaks that sterile environment can become septic so they only have like 12 hours or so and then they are supposed to do a c section. That's why my sister in law had one. They broke her water then started the pitot in and after 8 hours they called it. She had no choice


----------



## moter98

What the heck! Dr never told me that! I had no idea the whole time


----------



## mailcmm

Apparently its different depending on where you live. After your water breaks the chance of infection increases with each cervical check and even more after a certain time period. My son was born with pneumonia. This was due to the fact I had a kidney infection which turned a sterile environment septic in a matter of minutes. Within an hour of birth he was diagnosed with full blown pneumonia and suffered a double Pnuemothorax. Fun times. Spent 2 wks in nicu


----------



## BERDC99

Still @1. Yes,they started my pitocin at 11 this morning. May do a section if I don't progress by morning.


----------



## moter98

berdc, are you able to get pain relief yet? i hope it speeds up for you.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Apparently its different depending on where you live. After your water breaks the chance of infection increases with each cervical check and even more after a certain time period. My son was born with pneumonia. This was due to the fact I had a kidney infection which turned a sterile environment septic in a matter of minutes. Within an hour of birth he was diagnosed with full blown pneumonia and suffered a double Pnuemothorax. Fun times. Spent 2 wks in nicu

none of this was told to me at all! i'm kinda glad though cause then i would have worried about it like crazy. i do believe the reason they were in such a hurry with me was because i was showing signs of developing toxemia like berdc. i had had borderline high blood pressure for many weeks. it was always over the "norm" when i went in, but i was nervous. i took my own blood pressure and it showed slightly lower at home so they let it slide. i was also gaining about 4 lbs a week at the end of water weight. i think they were just concerned about that so being extra cautious. i don't know if i had the protein in the urine. i was never told either way so i'm assuming i didn't. i must have gotten lucky then cause it went pretty textbook for me, except for the birth defect and retained placenta. but all in all i think i got pretty lucky


----------



## moter98

so what is up with this all day nausea huh? i would say it's pretty mild and gets worse if i don't eat often. but wow, i never expected to have it all the time. it seems to come and go and is here more than it is gone. i am counting my lucky stars its of a mild version and hoping it stays that way. i am at least still able to function normally, albeit while not feeling well, but can't say i feel really terrible either. kinda inbetween.


----------



## BERDC99

Still no baby! They are having a hard time getting me to contract and dilate. They placed seaweed sticks in my cervixs about an hour ago to get them going. The plan is to get me dilated enough to break my water and see if nature takes over from there. It is going to be a long night. Please keep the prayers coming.


----------



## moter98

Lots of prayers coming your way berdc.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh berdc. I am sorry this has been so tough. Hopefully it won't be much longer. I second moters question.... What are they giving you for pain?

Moter... I never vomited but I was always more nauseous if I hadn't eaten. So I feel ya. Hang in there it does get better.


----------



## moter98

Berdc, hope you and olivia are doing ok.


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Still no baby! They are having a hard time getting me to contract and dilate. They placed seaweed sticks in my cervixs about an hour ago to get them going. The plan is to get me dilated enough to break my water and see if nature takes over from there. It is going to be a long night. Please keep the prayers coming.[/
> 
> seaweed sticks:shrug: never heard of that! good luck hopefully things will move a long more quick for you today:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG I have missed alot!

Berdc- good luck, I hope Oliva arrives soon (If she hasn't already :))

Mail- congrats on the scan, love the pics!

TV- Yay for early scan! (Oh and my boobs weren't really sore at all this time around, I just figured it was because I already had DS and they didn't need to "prepare" as much ;))

Moter- I was the same way nauseous most of the day. I only had about a week and a half of big time nausea, and that was mostly sour stomach to where every thing I ate or drank feel rancid in my stomach. If it gets too bad call your Dr. and ask for meds, they can help!

Moter, I was like you, induced because I was showing signs of preeclampsia, but I don't know if they ever really diagnosed me with it. I think the time limit after your water is broken is somewhat flexible, but there is a point where they will say no lets do a C section (happened to my cousin who only made it to a 5 after all day of laboring and her water broke at home). My family thought I would be getting one too, but I ended up with a forcep delivery instead (I was fully dilated but DS was kind of stuck). In the hospital they can monitor the baby's heart rate and you for signs of infection (like fever), so they can make a guess at "when it has been too long". I started running a fever with DS, which is why they opted to do try the forceps to move the "pushing" stage along some. I ended up on antibiotics a couple weeks after I had him because I was having stabbing back pains and when they checked me I was still really inflamed. They don't know for sure if I had an infection, but the antibiotics seemed to help, so I am guessing I did.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc hope all is well. Can't wait for some good news.


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. Still waking up but wanted to check on berdc. Fireworks were amazing. Best show yet.


----------



## colta

Morning all... sorry I've been in hiding recently. 

Berdc - Can't believe Olivia is on her way as we speak... I know she's going to be just perfect... only a little while longer until you get to meet your baby! :happydance:

I didn't read everything... just catching up and letting everyone know whats going on...
I'm still laid up with a broken foot. Apparently the injury I sustained is a bit of a 'life changer' for most people. I'm waiting for a call from the orthopedic surgeon (should be calling today) and then it looks like I may be looking forward to surgery and 4-5 months combined time in different casts and different levels of weight bearing. 
So... that kind of throws a wrench in our plans right now. I was working and am now unable to and probably won't be able to until it's time for me to return to school... So right now our house hunt is postponed as has fostering... so suffice to say, I'm a wee bit down right now. 
DH is still saying he wants to only ntnp, so things really aren't looking spectacular for a BFP now... I'm so frustrated and down and just angry with the situation. I hate being still and now I'm not able to do much for myself.... sorry for being such a downer, this is a happy day....


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia weighs 3pd 13 oz. She is small but doing great in the NICU.


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Olivia weighs 3pd 13 oz. She is small but doing great in the NICU.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: wow massive congrats she'll be just fine:thumbup:


----------



## television

colta said:


> Morning all... sorry I've been in hiding recently.
> 
> Berdc - Can't believe Olivia is on her way as we speak... I know she's going to be just perfect... only a little while longer until you get to meet your baby! :happydance:
> 
> I didn't read everything... just catching up and letting everyone know whats going on...
> I'm still laid up with a broken foot. Apparently the injury I sustained is a bit of a 'life changer' for most people. I'm waiting for a call from the orthopedic surgeon (should be calling today) and then it looks like I may be looking forward to surgery and 4-5 months combined time in different casts and different levels of weight bearing.
> So... that kind of throws a wrench in our plans right now. I was working and am now unable to and probably won't be able to until it's time for me to return to school... So right now our house hunt is postponed as has fostering... so suffice to say, I'm a wee bit down right now.
> DH is still saying he wants to only ntnp, so things really aren't looking spectacular for a BFP now... I'm so frustrated and down and just angry with the situation. I hate being still and now I'm not able to do much for myself.... sorry for being such a downer, this is a happy day....

Really sorry that your having such a hard time at the moment life can def throw some tough things our way sometimes stay strong :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow congrats! She is so small for you having GD, you must have kept it under control very well :)


----------



## moter98

Congrats!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I can't wait for a picture!!!


----------



## menb

Great job, Mama! Sending prayers for recovery--both yours and Olivia's. Congrats!!!!! Get some rest.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> I can't wait for a picture!!!

nor me :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh berdc congrats congrats congrats. I am so very happy for your family. Get some rest you have earned it. Post pics as soon as you can. I am going to change your status. Olivia is our first baby and after what we have all been through this is fabulous.


----------



## colta

Congrats Berdc!!! :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Just read back. Sorry the foot turned out to be such a problem. That really sucks. Hang in there girl. We are still here for you.


----------



## BERDC99

Hey girls just checking in. Miss Olivia is doing great. She has not needed any help breathing and has already ben showing who is boss. I am still on bed res because of the magnesium, cath, and blood pressure till morning. I have some great nurses that are going to sneak me up to see her after the resident doctor goes to bed.


----------



## moter98

glad all is well berdc! such a relief. can't wait to see a picture of your little one. :)


----------



## BERDC99

I will post pictures when I get home. Can't figure out how to do it on the iPad.


----------



## mailcmm

You have to download a free app called photobucket. Then you upload the photo to photobucket. Click on the chain icon and copy the img address. Then just paste it in the post. That's how I do it. 

So glad everything is going good. Can't wait for pics. Hopefully Olivia will be ready to go home quickly.


----------



## menb

So exciting, Berdc! That's great that Olivia hasn't needed any help breathing...how's her swallowing and weight? Those are the other determining factors for release, right? So glad all is going well for her!!! How about you? How's the recovery process coming along?


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Hey girls just checking in. Miss Olivia is doing great. She has not needed any help breathing and has already ben showing who is boss. I am still on bed res because of the magnesium, cath, and blood pressure till morning. I have some great nurses that are going to sneak me up to see her after the resident doctor goes to bed.

so glad shes doing well she will be home before you know it:hugs:

Afm i have scan booked 23rd july 8 wks and yay dont have to pay nhs are doing it:thumbup:


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia Grace Clay


----------



## BERDC99

Here is Olivia.....
 



Attached Files:







Baby Olivia.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## moter98

Congrats! Look at those eyes. :). So adorable.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> So exciting, Berdc! That's great that Olivia hasn't needed any help breathing...how's her swallowing and weight? Those are the other determining factors for release, right? So glad all is going well for her!!! How about you? How's the recovery process coming along?

She is swallowing good. We just came back from a visit with her and they have increased her feedings to 30 ml every three hours. She is a little jaundice, which most oremies are, and has been under a light since yesterday morning. The doctor said they will remove it at midnight tonight and rerun her blood work in the morning. 

As for weight she is down to 3p 9 1/2o. They think she have leveled off now and should start gaining some weight back. Weight is not so much of a release determining factor as much as just being able to regulate their own body temp. Which is easier to do once they have more meat on their bones. The nurse said to put it this way "she needs checks on both ends". 

As for me, I feel great. Really dont even feel like I gave birth three days ago. Guess it was because she was so small that she didnt do much damage other than tear some scar tissue. My labor was 31 hours long from the minute they inserted cervadil to the moment see was born. I was in so much pain because I could feel my contractions in my stomach even after they increased my epidual twice. The funniest part was at 710 my nurse checked me and said I was dilated 6 and paper thin and I delivered her at 736. My husband looked at me like I was crazy when I told him to get the nurse after she just checked me. I knew she was crowned and ready to come out. After bith my blood pressure dropped to 58/33 and I passed out. I started losing so much blood from the small tear. I also had trouble delivering my placenta as it was stuck to my uterus and started coming out in chunks. 

Going to start cleaning now. I need to get this house sterilized. Hopefully Olivia will be home by this time next week.


----------



## colta

Berdc - She's precious!! She's such a cutie! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Here is Olivia.....

bless her she looks so chilled out


----------



## Twinkie210

She is beautiful! I can't believe you are cleaning though. Even though she was small, you still just gave birth! Take it easy, and make DH do all that ;) You need to rest for when she comes home and you no longer get any rest!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh berdc she is gorgeous. I am so happy for you. I agree with twinkie though... Get some rest while you can. Lol


----------



## menb

Hey ladies!

Had a rather disturbing doctor's visit today. Went in this morning at 8am for my PostPrandial (it's for the gestational diabetes). Those results actually came back great again. Then, I had a 9:30am NST Test schedule. So, twin A was absolutely great with the monitoring, but twin B was having some trouble giving the readings that the tech wanted. So, they sent us for an ultrasound (they actually called it a BioPhysical Profile). Well, after an hour and 10 minute u/s, the doctor called us into consultation.

Well, twin B has only grown 5 oz. in 3 weeks, but twin A gained a full pound. Twin A is right on track--praise God, but twin B is in a little bit of danger. The doctor is rather concerned and took us through lots of scenarios, but the scariest is stillborn. He is REALLY concerned about the dramatically slow growth of twin B. 

So, they gave me a steroid shot for lung development. I have to go back tomorrow for the next one. He is hoping and praying that the ultrasounds, growth scans and NSTs this week get better and that twin B is just slower to develop. It's not looking good ladies. He is thinking we'd be lucky to go another two or three weeks. He is banking on twin B being better able to survive outside the womb where they can better monitor. The thing that is devastating to all of this is that twin A is right on track and doing beautifully. It just sucks to have to take them early just in case.

I know that I don't post as much as others and my issues aren't usually discussed as much, but I would thoroughly appreciate any and all prayers you ladies could give to us. It's a pretty scary time right now. Thank you.


----------



## moter98

Praying for you menb. Hope baby catches up. How many weeks are you?


----------



## menb

Thanks Moter. 32 weeks 3 days.


----------



## mailcmm

Gosh Menb I really hope it works itself all out. How long will they try to let them stay in to see how things are progressing? I know twins don't usually make it to term but I wish you could make it a few more weeks. The drs may be right though. Technology today is so much better then it was years ago and baby b may just not be getting enough inutero. Maybe it's harder for your body to support both babies. I also read on a lot of sites that ultrasound isn't a very reliable way to measure baby weight. But I don't have any experience or knowledge to back that up.


----------



## moter98

Praying all goes well menb.


----------



## menb

Yeah, that's what we initially said when the doctor left the room (ultrasounds aren't necessarily that accurate...), but it's still scary all the same, ya know? What if it is accurate? This u/s tech is the same one that's done us for the past three months, so she knows my body...?

Haven't found anything in any research online about getting the steroid shot for undervelopment-just in case. It is ALL related to early labor or shortened cervix. Urgh...

He didn't really say how much longer they'll let me go, but he did mention probably NOT making it to week 38 (second week of August). He mentioned another 2 or 3 weeks, but I think everything is still up in the air. I have to pay REALLY close attention to kick counts and movement tonight. I go back for the 2nd injection tomorrow and he'll check on me again and then I have another u/s (BPP) on Thursday. I think the Biophysical Profile is what will really determine, so Thursday is the next scary day. 

We have an appointment to actually register and do the hospital tour on Wednesday...hope we make it til then. :wacko: 

Now that I've been avoiding family and friend texts since 5 pm (they all know we have appointments on Mondays), I guess I need to start the phone calls. :dohh: I'm gonna be on the phone all night long...I wish I could just say it all once, record it and send it out as voicemails to everyone. :)

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Yeah, that's what we initially said when the doctor left the room (ultrasounds aren't necessarily that accurate...), but it's still scary all the same, ya know? What if it is accurate? This u/s tech is the same one that's done us for the past three months, so she knows my body...?
> 
> Haven't found anything in any research online about getting the steroid shot for undervelopment-just in case. It is ALL related to early labor or shortened cervix. Urgh...
> 
> He didn't really say how much longer they'll let me go, but he did mention probably NOT making it to week 38 (second week of August). He mentioned another 2 or 3 weeks, but I think everything is still up in the air. I have to pay REALLY close attention to kick counts and movement tonight. I go back for the 2nd injection tomorrow and he'll check on me again and then I have another u/s (BPP) on Thursday. I think the Biophysical Profile is what will really determine, so Thursday is the next scary day.
> 
> We have an appointment to actually register and do the hospital tour on Wednesday...hope we make it til then. :wacko:
> 
> Now that I've been avoiding family and friend texts since 5 pm (they all know we have appointments on Mondays), I guess I need to start the phone calls. :dohh: I'm gonna be on the phone all night long...I wish I could just say it all once, record it and send it out as voicemails to everyone. :)
> 
> Thanks, ladies!

Menb-I had the steroid shot about two weeks before I had Olivia. They said that is what helped her breathing and lung development to where she didnt need an helping breathing when she was born. I also did the BPP's each week. Some times Olivia got all her points and some times she didn't. As for estimating the weight. I was told on Monady that she weighed 4p4o and on Thursday when she was born she weighed 3p14o.


----------



## mailcmm

If its any consolation.... My mil weighed 2 lbs at birth back in the 50s. And my dad weighed 3 lbs and was born with staph in the 40s. And here they are. I can't imagine how scary that must be. Will continue to send prayers your way. Hang on as long as you can and the rest is up to god. I am sure it will all turn out and soon you will be holding your babies.


----------



## menb

Well, can't sleep...go figure! Up doing research for last two hours. I know I need rest, but it's just so hard. I know you all can relate on some level or another based on all the stuff we've all been through. 

Doc said steroid shots were gonna jack up my blood sugar levels and he wasn't worried about that--said we had priorities. Plus, they came back fine for yesterday's test. So, now I'm on my own personal mission to beef up these babies before...

Any high protein and/or carb suggestions? I did lots of dairy yesterday (even though the gas right now is atrocious). Sorry TMI, but I'm lactose intolerant. :) Keep in mind that I'm also allergic to tree nuts & fresh fruit. I'll just deal with the after effects of the dairy, but the nuts and fruit are real no-nos. 

Anything?


----------



## television

menb said:


> Yeah, that's what we initially said when the doctor left the room (ultrasounds aren't necessarily that accurate...), but it's still scary all the same, ya know? What if it is accurate? This u/s tech is the same one that's done us for the past three months, so she knows my body...?
> 
> Haven't found anything in any research online about getting the steroid shot for undervelopment-just in case. It is ALL related to early labor or shortened cervix. Urgh...
> 
> He didn't really say how much longer they'll let me go, but he did mention probably NOT making it to week 38 (second week of August). He mentioned another 2 or 3 weeks, but I think everything is still up in the air. I have to pay REALLY close attention to kick counts and movement tonight. I go back for the 2nd injection tomorrow and he'll check on me again and then I have another u/s (BPP) on Thursday. I think the Biophysical Profile is what will really determine, so Thursday is the next scary day.
> 
> We have an appointment to actually register and do the hospital tour on Wednesday...hope we make it til then. :wacko:
> 
> Now that I've been avoiding family and friend texts since 5 pm (they all know we have appointments on Mondays), I guess I need to start the phone calls. :dohh: I'm gonna be on the phone all night long...I wish I could just say it all once, record it and send it out as voicemails to everyone. :)
> 
> Thanks, ladies!

Im praying that it will gain more weight before they deliver, babies will be in safe hands think positive :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

I'd go high protein. Eat meat with every meal. I read that in the second and third trimesters you need to up your protein intake to help baby grow. Eggs, meat, cheese, obviously don't do nuts.carbs will just raise your blood sugar and you will use most of it before it hits baby. But protein takes a long time to process.


----------



## moter98

Eggs are a great protein source. You can do just egg whites or whole. There are 6 grams in each. Also a good quality protein shake like jay Robb. It is made with free range cows whey protein


----------



## Twinkie210

Menb- I really hope twin B gets better scores on Thursday! I am a twin and was born at 29 weeks. Both me and my sister are completely healthy now, so I know it is scary but at 32 weeks your twins have excellent chances at being healthy and only needing a short stay in the NICU. 

As far as diets, I have heard to eat a healthy protein with your complex carbs. You body needs some carbs, and the carbs will definately help the babies fatten up some, but I think the protein helps your body digest the carbs more slowly and even out the blood sugar. I am no expert though, I have never been on a GD diet, but Berdc might be able to comment. I think also mixing the whole fat dairy with complex carbs is a good idea. You just don't want to overdue it on carbs and simple sugars.

I am praying for your babies to make it here healthy, no matter when they make their big enterance!


----------



## mailcmm

Just checking in.... How's everyone doing?

Tomorrow I will call the dr for my nt scan results. Hoping they have them. Based on my age and the us I am pretty confident all will be good.

Menb still sending prayers your way. Please keep us posted.

Berdc.... Olivia update? How's she doing?


----------



## mailcmm

Omg..... Moter congrats!!! 8 weeks. That is amazing!!! So very happy for you girl.


----------



## television

morning ladies hope everythings going ok with everyone. Im having bad couple of days feel so hungry but dont fancy nothing to eat and when i do eat im gagging, also feel exhausted, but all good signs i think


----------



## mailcmm

It sure is quiet here today. Lol

How is everyone?

Menb? How goes it?

How is miss Olivia doing today berdc?

Afm... Called to get my results but they weren't in yet. They said to call back Friday. Oh well. Headed to Michigan on sat. Can't wait to get my kids to camp. Lol I need a break.


----------



## moter98

hi all! yes, it's been quiet around here.

hope you get your results before friday mail. it's nervewracking waiting for results.

had my first prenatal appt. yesterday. just met with nurse and did all the basic blood work. turns out i knew the nurse. my DH is selling her son's home, lol! tried the dopplar but nothing of course. i do have a tilted uterus so i won't be surprised if i don't hear anything for quite awhile. gonna keep trying though. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Omg apt time already?!! Wow. What about an early us? What did they say otherwise? Any extra bloodwork or tests? I hate that you're 8 weeks and we know nothing!


----------



## mailcmm

And you just wait with that Doppler. I heard at 9 weeks 2 days. It was crystal clear and I have found it easily everyday since. And for weeks now I can hear the baby moving and kicking the probe as well. In a week or 2 I bet you hear something.


----------



## moter98

no scan. i refused the first tri screening which would come with a scan, but i just don't need the stress of those results. no, there won't be any extra anything. i am not considered high risk unless i had 3 losses and i only had 2. i'm alright with it really. there's nothing they can do anyway if there is something wrong. i can wait! :) i finally see the dr at 13 weeks. i will know then how things are progressing anyway. i figure they check the size of your uterus at that appt and if it is measuring off, then a scan would be ordered. i'm optimistic and am being patient now. :)


----------



## BERDC99

Hey Girls! Been so busy I haven't had time to update. Olivia is doing great. She has started to gain some of her weight back. She was 3 14 and dropped to 3 9 and s now back up to 3 11. She takes a bottle every other feeding cause we don't want her to lose weight from burning so many calories sucking. She will e weighed again tonight at 730. So fingers crossed we are 3 12 or better. Can't wait for her to hit that our pound mark.


----------



## moter98

Great news berdc! Hope little Olivia's weight keeps going up and up. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Oh berdc that is so fabulous. Sounds like she is doing great and will be home with you before you know it. Congrats again mama.

Moter... Don't know how ou stay so relaxed. I am a basket case. Lol on the wierd side ths nt scan test thingy doesn't scare me. I am more worried about finding that daily hb then anything else. But still at my age and with 3 mc it was highly recommended by my dr. And in my mind results of 1:100 or higher are ok by me. That's a 1% chance and in my mind those are great odds. And as of now my age is 1:294 and my nt scan was fabulous so just waiting on the bloodtest.


----------



## moter98

I still worry everyday but I know there's nothing anyone can do, so just waiting it out :)

Hope your results come back perfect mail! I think I would do the test too if I was 35+.


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia weighed 3 13.75 tonight.


----------



## mailcmm

That's great. She is a strong one.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I still worry everyday but I know there's nothing anyone can do, so just waiting it out :)
> 
> Hope your results come back perfect mail! I think I would do the test too if I was 35+.

your very brave waiting i an unable to this time round i just cant wait till12 weeks even though its going quite quick, just need to check its all ok:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I still worry everyday but I know there's nothing anyone can do, so just waiting it out :)
> 
> Hope your results come back perfect mail! I think I would do the test too if I was 35+.
> 
> your very brave waiting i an unable to this time round i just cant wait till12 weeks even though its going quite quick, just need to check its all ok:thumbup:Click to expand...

I think it's cause my losses were so early on and since I've made it past that point I'm not as worried as I was earlier on.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- You are a strong woman! My loss was early too (almost 8 weeks) but even after I heard the heart beat I still had those fears. Even now, if he is extra quiet for awhile I find myself trying to remember the last time I felt him move. Usually at that point he gives me a big kick, like he is saying "Mom quit being so paranoid" LOL

Oh and I went in for bleeding at 9.5 weeks and my Dr. still couldn't find his heartbeat on the doppler, so you are right that it could be a few more weeks before you hear it. However at my 12 week appt (which I was actually closer to 13 weeks for) we heard it right away.

Berdc- Congrats on Olivia's weight gain!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie- I'm still worried, just at peace with it. I've had no indication anything is wrong, whereas with the other two I had disappearing bfp and bleeding. So I am choosing to be optimistic :)


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. So tired this am. And really hungry. About to have second breakfast. Lol leave for Michigan in 2 days and still need to pack. Gonna be a long day. Lol


----------



## moter98

Hope the day goes by fast do you can get some rest mail. Your life sounds so busy I'm always exhausted for you lol! 

I seem to be managing the nausea well now that I figured out its mostly from heartburn and needin to eat every two hours. I've really been feeling ok this week, which of course then makes me worry a bit. :dohh:


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter. I do stay busy. Lol but I get some down time too.

I am sure feeling good is a good thing. Take it while you can. I am in round ligament pain stage and I hate it. Combined with my back I feel like every cramp is a bad sign.


----------



## moter98

I've been getting cramps too off and on but they are mild. I figure it's normal. Though I never had em with ds, not even after delivery when everyone says they are so painful


----------



## mailcmm

Me either. I had no symptoms with first 2. I think my back causes most of my pain. It's still scary though. And sometimes I swear my uterus feels like is sore. Wish I could give a better description but I can't find the words. Lol


----------



## moter98

I've heard that sciatic pain can be excruciating during pregnancy. Is there anything they can do to help? 
My cramps feel like a full feeling or AF type. But not all the time either. Haven't heard anything about my routine bloodwork two days ago so I'm hoping that means everything came bak normal.
Did you hear about your screen results yet?


----------



## mailcmm

No. They said to call tomorrow if I hadn't heard. My luck it will be Monday. I am gonna go on the no news is good news. But as of Wednesday they hadn't gotten my blood results back yet. I did find a calculator online and based on my age and the nt measurement my chances were one in like 1400s so hoping the bloods come back ok. Just on the measurement my numbers went from 1:294 based on age to 1:1400+. That's gotta be good for something. So we shall see. If its bad then I will worry and will have the amnio. Otherwise I am pretty calm.


----------



## moter98

Hope it all comes back great. Then you can finally relax for a bit


----------



## menb

mailcmm said:


> It sure is quiet here today. Lol
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Menb? How goes it?
> 
> How is miss Olivia doing today berdc?
> 
> Afm... Called to get my results but they weren't in yet. They said to call back Friday. Oh well. Headed to Michigan on sat. Can't wait to get my kids to camp. Lol I need a break.

I'll comment on this week's round of tests later. Much more interested in camp! Our camp is in Michigan, too! It's Camp Tall Turf. A non-denominational, Christian camp that focuses on racial reconciliation and just plain ole good times!!! What camp do you take your kiddos to? :)


----------



## mailcmm

Camp Lu lay lei. Lol a Christian based camp as well. Wouldn't that have been funny though. Kiddos are super excited and ds's little girl friend is going too. Lol puppy love is so cute.


----------



## mailcmm

And if you have test results you better share. Way to hold out on us!


----------



## TaylorRuts

I am on cycle 5 CD1. I had a miscarriage in February and have been trying ever since with no luck. My cycle was very irregular and is starting to become normal. I got a positive OPK this last cycle so at least I am ovulating now! 

good luck to you! I need my BFP soon!


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck to you too! Our tv and Moter tried several cycles before their bfps but both are now pregnant. It will happen for you too! Did you mc naturally or did you have a d&c? It can take the body much longer to regulate after a natural mc. I had a d&c for a Mmc in February and was able to try again in April. Did you dtd this cycle? If so how soon till you test?


----------



## Twinkie210

TaylorRuts said:


> I am on cycle 5 CD1. I had a miscarriage in February and have been trying ever since with no luck. My cycle was very irregular and is starting to become normal. I got a positive OPK this last cycle so at least I am ovulating now!
> 
> good luck to you! I need my BFP soon!

Good luck, I got pregnant each time on cycle #5 so it seems to be the lucky one for me ;) becaue my cycles tended to be longer, it usually worked out to about 6 months of trying each time. 

CD1 is usually the worst day, but at least you have some positives to draw from (like ovulating and more regular cycles)


----------



## mailcmm

Ok Menb... Please tell us whats going on with tp you and the twins. Starting to worry.

Afm.... 14 wks!!! So very happy. And so very hungry. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay for 14 weeks!!


----------



## moter98

Happy 14 weeks mail. That is wonderful! Second trimester already :)


----------



## mailcmm

Damn. Got busy and forgot to call the dr. Will have to call on Monday now. So pissed.


----------



## moter98

i really think if the results came back less than what they wanted they would have called you. i always get a call right away with abnormal results.


----------



## menb

Hey ladies... We are doing Better than before. Still not good blood flow to B's placenta, but they both passed their tests on Thursday. It took almost an hour to get both of them to breathe on their own though, so long ultrasounds. I've put myself on bedrest while at home. Need to spend as much time on my left side as possible. :) Have another round of tests on Monday. Just nervous about making it until then, ya know? Yesterday, both had great movement and this morning we listened to two strong heaetbeats, so....

I'm done being superwoman tho. Lots of people online said left side bed rest helped them. My doc just said to take it real easy--really can't know what's going on inside utero. She gave a % of umbilical cord blood flow issue today, but I can't recall what it was. Very little though--that's what makes me wonder why they just don't admit me. I mean, I TOTALLY don't wanna spend next 4 weeks in hospital, but how can being 'surveillance therapied' every 2-3 days be enough? Oh well--that's why I've decided to bed rest myself and beef up my protein. We'll see...

I've been hanging out in bed today, but imma head down to the couch for a little TV and lunch with the hubby soon. Just wanted to give an update....


----------



## moter98

Menb- laying on your left side allows for the most nutrients, etc to get through to the baby. That's why sleeping on your left side is best. Happy to hear babies are doing a bit better. Still praying for you everyday.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Glad you made it through the week. Will keep praying. Justbtake it one daybat a time. Yeah I have been sleeping on my left. Had to swap bedsides with hubby though. 

Afm... In Michigan. Kids having a blast. Camp tomorrow. Left my house at 4 am so it's bedtime. Had a scare today. I stretched to my side and felt something pull. Have been freaking ever since. Hb seems normal though and I am still feeling flutters. I don't know... Trying not to worry.


----------



## menb

Thanks for the continued prayers and well wishes, ladies. Made it thru Friday and Saturday. Just gotta make it thru today. Doc appointments beginning at 8am tomorrow. Not going to church this morning. Feel weird about that--we never miss church. :/ Laying in bed now--feeling little movements...

Berdc, how are things going with sweet, Olivia?

Mail, that pull/stretch feel any different today? I'm sure it's fine...probably just pulled to far. Our bodies are doing all kinda weird right now. 

Twinkie and Moter: How goes it?

Colta: any updates? How's the foot?


----------



## Twinkie210

menb- glad to hear you are anding in there!

mail- have fun in MI!

So far everything is going well. I am miserable, but pretty much what I expected this time of year ;) Dr appt tomorrow and glucose screening. I am hoping all goes well. My belly is so huge now I can hardly breath and had a case of acid reflux the other day. I don't know where I am going to put the rest of the weight I am going to gain! Menb, I don't know how you did it with two in there!


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia came home today!


----------



## mailcmm

Omg congrats mommy. You must be so happy. I am so happy for you. This is the best news of the day. If I could "like" your post I would lol.


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> Olivia came home today!

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best news EVER!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay for Olivia being home!


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! So happy for you berdc


----------



## mailcmm

More fabulous news.....

My age related risk was 1:140 my actual risk is 1:890. They said congratulations and I am elated. I will have one more blood test because my odds are under 1000 but at this time they said everything seems fine.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> More fabulous news.....
> 
> My age related risk was 1:140 my actual risk is 1:890. They said congratulations and I am elated. I will have one more blood test because my odds are under 1000 but at this time they said everything seems fine.

That is great news!


----------



## moter98

Great news mail! 
What a day filled with good news


----------



## mailcmm

I know. It's been a great couple of days. I am still smiling and went public on fb. Actually would have went public either way cause one of Dhs aunts spilled the beans. Luckily it was while I was typing our announcement. Lol


----------



## moter98

Oooh, fb official!


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Olivia came home today!

ah thats lovely news congrats:hugs:


----------



## television

Yay 7 weeks only 1 more week till scan


----------



## Kaylen

Hi Ladies. I enjoyed reading your posts - it makes me happy to see so many successful stories. 
I am going through a loss right now, and can't wait to be able to start trying again. I never saw my little one, as I was only about 4 weeks so it is somewhat less traumatic for me (not to say that I was not upset), and I am ready for another try. I will keep up with your posts and hopefully I can add some of my own good news in the upcoming months. Good luck to all!


----------



## mailcmm

Hi kaylen, so sorry for your loss. It doesn't matter if it's at 4 wks or 20 a loss is a loss and a terrible thing to go through. My losses were at 4, 6 and 7 weeks. Only saw a baby with the last loss. It will happen for you soon. Can't wait to hear some good news from you so hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## colta

Hey everyone! Glad to hear everyone is doing well and Olivia is home... congrats momma!
Glad to hear the twins are still holding strong... hopefully they'll be able to stay in there nice and long. :thumbup:

AFM... well, not much is going on. My foot turned out to just be a lot of soft tissue damage, so I was able to ditch the cast and the crutches... which makes me happy. It sucks when it's 34 degrees celcius and you can't go swimming. 
As for the ttc side of things, not much to report... AF has come and gone and I doubt there will be much to speak of this cycle... DH is still very firm on the whole ntnp thing and is erring on the side of caution with regards to that... so :dohh:
Ah well... to be honest, I'm not sure I really belong here anymore. With the way things are looking, we're not likely to fall pregnant before we start preparing to be foster parents... so I don't know if I really fit in anymore. Your all lovely ladies and it makes me so happy to hear that everyone is doing well... it's just a bit hard at times as well. But what can ya do?

Anyway... onwards and upwards and congrats to all of you.


----------



## menb

Congrats, Mail...that is great news! :happydance: 

Colta, you totally belong here with us! We started this thing together and no matter what--we will go through to "the end" with each other (no matter what those 'ends' look like)! I can however understand your hesitancy. Just know that you are wanted and one of us!! :hugs:

Twinkie: How are things going with you? This heat? Are you still working?

Mama Berdc: Wahoo, again! I can't imagine! Well, actually I can...will tell ya'll about that in a sec.

Moter and TV: How's the 1st trimester treating you? Did your sickness calm down, TV?

AFM: Well, we had a fairly good visit today. Twin B didn't pass the NST, but the doc wasn't concerned since I had a BPP scheduled immediately afterwards anyway. Twin B was really close too, so that made it easier to digest. B needed to reach 165 beats and only reached like 160-163. Twin A rocked it! So, onto our BPP: Both passed the BPP with 8/8! Doc was happy with that. It took a lot of prodding to get B to move/breathe on their own, but all in all--good results.

As of today, the doc still thinks it's better to keep both of them inside rather than delivering. He's bringing our case up to the entire MFM team on Wednesday and they will come to consensus about what the next steps should be. It will either be to try and eek out another week or begin to induce on Monday! YIKES!! :) I'm 33w3d today, so next Monday I'd be 34w3d. He did a cervix check and I'm still nice and tight. He said it's probably gonna take dynamite to get those babies outta there. Normally, that would be a good thing, but not so much if they are thinking to induce. :shrug:

I still have to do kick counts and pay attention to movements from both. I also have another BPP ultrasound scheduled for Thursday. Overall, pretty good visit. I'm feeling much better about everything. Hoping that I don't have to go the c-section route, but getting excited to finally meet our little people (We finally went and bought their coming home outfits yesterday) HEE HEE!

Oh, and I received clarification today on the actual diagnosis--in case you were wondering...it's not actually IUGR (InterUterine Growth Restriction), but rather an issue with the Doppler blood flow. B has something called absent diastolic blood flow. They say that it's kinda 'yellow light-ish' right now and that's why they are just closely monitoring. We'd be at a 'red light' if the flow actually begins to reverse. That's what we DO NOT WANT! 

Alrighty, time for a little cuddle time with the hubby! Later ladies!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... You totally belong. You were the first person to respond to my thread. We are here for you and will finish this with you. I know the ntnp is a bummer but you can work with it. Just tell us all the hype and the day before your most fertile day initiate sex. It only takes one time. My hubby didn't want to talk about it after our second loss. So we had sex when he wanted to and I nudged it along by initiating it at least once a week. That way we had sex during the fertile window. It's worth a shot anyway. 

Menb... So glad the little ones are hanging in there. Hopefully you can make it to next week.

Tv, Moter... How are you guys feeling?

As for me... I am exhausted. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- You do belong dear! This thread is more about the road to a baby, not how we get there. Whether you are NTNP or waiting to foster, you are still on your journey to motherhood and we are here for you! With that said I know it is hard to hear talk of pregnancies and babies when that is all you really want for yourself. I think we can all understand that you have mixed feelings. I would too. Please keep us updated on what is going on, even if you can't participate in coveresations everyday. We miss hearing from you.

Menb- I am glad twin B is doing so well. I can't believe that they could be born next week! I am surprised you Dr. is letting you attempt a vaginal delivery. I think every set of twins I know (including me and my sister) were all born by C-Section. I hope that you don't need the surgery.

AFM- Well I had my Dr. appt yesterday (I don't think I posted that here). It was fine. I did the 1 hr glucose screening, just waiting to hear if I passed or failed and if I have to go back and do the 3 hr fasting test. They also tested my vit D again and the Dr. said it will probably still be low and I will get to take that again for the next 3 months. Other than that not much to report. My BP was up a little, but nothing that the Dr. mentioned (138/88) and my Dr. office got a new scale that weighed a little different than the last one, so I only officially gained 10lbs instead of the 12lbs that I think I really gained :/ Little guy was being quite stubborn too, he was all curled up on my left side and the Dr. had to physically move him to find his heartbeat on the doppler.


----------



## menb

Ahh, stubborn babies...that's pretty much my life right now. :)


----------



## television

colta said:


> Hey everyone! Glad to hear everyone is doing well and Olivia is home... congrats momma!
> Glad to hear the twins are still holding strong... hopefully they'll be able to stay in there nice and long. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM... well, not much is going on. My foot turned out to just be a lot of soft tissue damage, so I was able to ditch the cast and the crutches... which makes me happy. It sucks when it's 34 degrees celcius and you can't go swimming.
> As for the ttc side of things, not much to report... AF has come and gone and I doubt there will be much to speak of this cycle... DH is still very firm on the whole ntnp thing and is erring on the side of caution with regards to that... so :dohh:
> Ah well... to be honest, I'm not sure I really belong here anymore. With the way things are looking, we're not likely to fall pregnant before we start preparing to be foster parents... so I don't know if I really fit in anymore. Your all lovely ladies and it makes me so happy to hear that everyone is doing well... it's just a bit hard at times as well. But what can ya do?
> 
> Anyway... onwards and upwards and congrats to all of you.[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are part of a team and we need you in it:cry: i was trying for months a felt the same as you that everyone else was moving on and not me it will happen with either your own or fostering :hugs:


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Colta... You totally belong. You were the first person to respond to my thread. We are here for you and will finish this with you. I know the ntnp is a bummer but you can work with it. Just tell us all the hype and the day before your most fertile day initiate sex. It only takes one time. My hubby didn't want to talk about it after our second loss. So we had sex when he wanted to and I nudged it along by initiating it at least once a week. That way we had sex during the fertile window. It's worth a shot anyway.
> 
> Menb... So glad the little ones are hanging in there. Hopefully you can make it to next week.
> 
> Tv, Moter... How are you guys feeling?
> 
> As for me... I am exhausted. Lol

honest im feeling crap today. Im emotional, tired and felling sick most the day food yuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sick:


----------



## menb

television said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Colta... You totally belong. You were the first person to respond to my thread. We are here for you and will finish this with you. I know the ntnp is a bummer but you can work with it. Just tell us all the hype and the day before your most fertile day initiate sex. It only takes one time. My hubby didn't want to talk about it after our second loss. So we had sex when he wanted to and I nudged it along by initiating it at least once a week. That way we had sex during the fertile window. It's worth a shot anyway.
> 
> Menb... So glad the little ones are hanging in there. Hopefully you can make it to next week.
> 
> Tv, Moter... How are you guys feeling?
> 
> As for me... I am exhausted. Lol
> 
> honest im feeling crap today. Im emotional, tired and felling sick most the day food yuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sick:Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that, TV! Just take it moment by moment and keep up with your water intake!


----------



## mailcmm

Holy hell it's hot. It's hotter here then in ga. Lol 

Tv... Feel better. Only a few weeks till all those symptoms ease up.

Twinkie... Keep us posted on the glucose.


----------



## Twinkie210

Hopefully I will have nothing to post, they will only call if the results are bad :) I don't expect to hear anything before tomorrow anyway, since my appt was in the afternoon.

It is super hot here today too, I think the hight is 101 with a heat index of 106 :(


----------



## television

just wish it was monday i just want to see everything is ok getting really quite anxious about it now


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> just wish it was monday i just want to see everything is ok getting really quite anxious about it now

Monday will be here before you know it!


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... Everything will be great. Can't wait for you to post a pic. Monday will be here before you know it.


----------



## moter98

hope all goes well with your scan TV! and hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## moter98

colta - of course you belong here! i understand how it can be hard sometimes too. it was hard some days for me also hearing about pregnancy stuff when i was still ttc myself. hope you stick around and keep us updated on how you are doing. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

glad your visit has gone well enough to keep those babies in there for a bit yet menb!


----------



## moter98

AFM-feeling much better now. no nausea anymore, just pure hunger all the time, lol! still haven't heard the hb on my dopplar. just taking it day by day really.
on day 2 of potty training DS. 4 accidents yesterday and so far just 1 one today. having #2 problems. he seems to prefer to go in the underwear instead of the potty. :dohh: but at least he's telling me when he has to go potty most of the time! even with the accidents, i much prefer this to changing diapers all the time. FX it works and we are finally free of diapers.


----------



## mailcmm

Just hang in there and don't give up. Takes about a week to get them going regularly. You will be so happy when it's over. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## moter98

Thanks mail. Hoping it only takes a week. That would be great!


----------



## mailcmm

So excited! Made my first baby purchase. Was at a sidewalk sale and this boutique had the crib bedding that I love on sale 50% off. I got it for $108. Can't believe my luck.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> So excited! Made my first baby purchase. Was at a sidewalk sale and this boutique had the crib bedding that I love on sale 50% off. I got it for $108. Can't believe my luck.

That is awesome! I love shopping the sale racks. I have bought so much for little guy that way. I even have stuff for next spring/summer/fall.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So excited! Made my first baby purchase. Was at a sidewalk sale and this boutique had the crib bedding that I love on sale 50% off. I got it for $108. Can't believe my luck.

Sounds like so much fun! I love baby deals


----------



## menb

Evening ladies,

I thought I'd just give a brief update to let you all know that we're being induced tomorrow! YIKES!! 

So, as I said in my other posts, my doc brought our case up to the group and the consensus was to induce at 34 weeks. Well, that's tomorrow. We went in today for our last BPP. Twin A passed with flying colors (of course), but Twin B took it's precious time (again). The sonographer was about 30 seconds away from saying that we didn't pass when Twin B finally kicked out his/her leg! 

So, tomorrow night, we are to report to the hospital and they are going to induce us using the Foley Catheter method. The way it was explained is that a thin tube is inserted into the tip of my cervix and the balloon that is on the end is slowly inflated. This is to soften the cervix and hopefully get things started. It's nice to know that none of the doctors in the group wanted to go straight to the Pitocin or C-Section. 

Has anyone ever heard of this method and/or experienced it? :shrug: It seems to be an old-fashioned way of inducing without meds--we appreciate that, although it's not guaranteed to bring on natural labor. If that happens, then the 'breaking of waters' and possibly a Pitocin drip occurs.


----------



## moter98

i will be praying for you and the twins menb! i have heard of giving something the night before to help dilate, but i'm not sure what it was called. i've had friends that said the dr's inserted something to help them dilate throughout the night. then by morning if it didn't progress as planned they would start the breaking the waters/pitocin way.good luck!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck menb! I have heard of it, but don't know anyone that has actually used it! It seems like most Dr.'s go straight to pitocin.


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd just give a brief update to let you all know that we're being induced tomorrow! YIKES!!
> 
> So, as I said in my other posts, my doc brought our case up to the group and the consensus was to induce at 34 weeks. Well, that's tomorrow. We went in today for our last BPP. Twin A passed with flying colors (of course), but Twin B took it's precious time (again). The sonographer was about 30 seconds away from saying that we didn't pass when Twin B finally kicked out his/her leg!
> 
> So, tomorrow night, we are to report to the hospital and they are going to induce us using the Foley Catheter method. The way it was explained is that a thin tube is inserted into the tip of my cervix and the balloon that is on the end is slowly inflated. This is to soften the cervix and hopefully get things started. It's nice to know that none of the doctors in the group wanted to go straight to the Pitocin or C-Section.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of this method and/or experienced it? :shrug: It seems to be an old-fashioned way of inducing without meds--we appreciate that, although it's not guaranteed to bring on natural labor. If that happens, then the 'breaking of waters' and possibly a Pitocin drip occurs.

They actually used this method when I was induced with Olivia. It was not painful just a tad uncomfortable. They tape it to your leg which is bothersome. They told me when they are able to pull it out I would be dilated to 3 or 4 and I was actually at 5. When it came out they were able to break my water and at that point I got my epidural because contractions really get intense after all that fluid it gone. Do you still plan not to get an epidural?

Do they plan to use cervadil prior to the catheter method? I was told that you have to be dilated some for the catheter to be inserted. I had cervadil for 12 hours then the seaweed sticks before they could insert the catheter.


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd just give a brief update to let you all know that we're being induced tomorrow! YIKES!!
> 
> So, as I said in my other posts, my doc brought our case up to the group and the consensus was to induce at 34 weeks. Well, that's tomorrow. We went in today for our last BPP. Twin A passed with flying colors (of course), but Twin B took it's precious time (again). The sonographer was about 30 seconds away from saying that we didn't pass when Twin B finally kicked out his/her leg!
> 
> So, tomorrow night, we are to report to the hospital and they are going to induce us using the Foley Catheter method. The way it was explained is that a thin tube is inserted into the tip of my cervix and the balloon that is on the end is slowly inflated. This is to soften the cervix and hopefully get things started. It's nice to know that none of the doctors in the group wanted to go straight to the Pitocin or C-Section.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of this method and/or experienced it? :shrug: It seems to be an old-fashioned way of inducing without meds--we appreciate that, although it's not guaranteed to bring on natural labor. If that happens, then the 'breaking of waters' and possibly a Pitocin drip occurs.
> 
> They actually used this method when I was induced with Olivia. It was not painful just a tad uncomfortable. They tape it to your leg which is bothersome. They told me when they are able to pull it out I would be dilated to 3 or 4 and I was actually at 5. When it came out they were able to break my water and at that point I got my epidural because contractions really get intense after all that fluid it gone. Do you still plan not to get an epidural?
> 
> Do they plan to use cervadil prior to the catheter method? I was told that you have to be dilated some for the catheter to be inserted. I had cervadil for 12 hours then the seaweed sticks before they could insert the catheter.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, Berdc! I didn't know that was what they used for you! Glad to know it worked. Ive heard nothing but favorable things about it. Not too pleasant to insert--similar to the not-so-pleasant feeling of a Pap smear or other internal exam. ??

No, they didn't mention any other medicine being given prior. They know that I want an med-free as possible though, so maybe that was a factor?? So, yeah we're still planning the no meds route--who knows though? I've had to be so flexible with this pregnancy the last 2 weeks! I'm keeping an open mind, although my goal is still drug-free.

I just hope we are ready for this! The timetable was so accelerated-I hope weve done everything we were supposed to do (in the nursery, clothes wise, being ready to feed, preparing the house, etc.)? 

We are going to see Batman later this morning and then back home to practice my relaxation/hypnobabies stuff. We check in at the hospital at 8pm tonight. 

Thanks for everything, ladies!


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menb said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd just give a brief update to let you all know that we're being induced tomorrow! YIKES!!
> 
> So, as I said in my other posts, my doc brought our case up to the group and the consensus was to induce at 34 weeks. Well, that's tomorrow. We went in today for our last BPP. Twin A passed with flying colors (of course), but Twin B took it's precious time (again). The sonographer was about 30 seconds away from saying that we didn't pass when Twin B finally kicked out his/her leg!
> 
> So, tomorrow night, we are to report to the hospital and they are going to induce us using the Foley Catheter method. The way it was explained is that a thin tube is inserted into the tip of my cervix and the balloon that is on the end is slowly inflated. This is to soften the cervix and hopefully get things started. It's nice to know that none of the doctors in the group wanted to go straight to the Pitocin or C-Section.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of this method and/or experienced it? :shrug: It seems to be an old-fashioned way of inducing without meds--we appreciate that, although it's not guaranteed to bring on natural labor. If that happens, then the 'breaking of waters' and possibly a Pitocin drip occurs.
> 
> They actually used this method when I was induced with Olivia. It was not painful just a tad uncomfortable. They tape it to your leg which is bothersome. They told me when they are able to pull it out I would be dilated to 3 or 4 and I was actually at 5. When it came out they were able to break my water and at that point I got my epidural because contractions really get intense after all that fluid it gone. Do you still plan not to get an epidural?
> 
> Do they plan to use cervadil prior to the catheter method? I was told that you have to be dilated some for the catheter to be inserted. I had cervadil for 12 hours then the seaweed sticks before they could insert the catheter.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info, Berdc! I didn't know that was what they used for you! Glad to know it worked. Ive heard nothing but favorable things about it. Not too pleasant to insert--similar to the not-so-pleasant feeling of a Pap smear or other internal exam. ??
> 
> No, they didn't mention any other medicine being given prior. They know that I want an med-free as possible though, so maybe that was a factor?? So, yeah we're still planning the no meds route--who knows though? I've had to be so flexible with this pregnancy the last 2 weeks! I'm keeping an open mind, although my goal is still drug-free.
> 
> I just hope we are ready for this! The timetable was so accelerated-I hope weve done everything we were supposed to do (in the nursery, clothes wise, being ready to feed, preparing the house, etc.)?
> 
> We are going to see Batman later this morning and then back home to practice my relaxation/hypnobabies stuff. We check in at the hospital at 8pm tonight.
> 
> Thanks for everything, ladies!Click to expand...

Good luck! I am sure you will do great. Update us whenever possible. My dibs is one boy one girl and they will be born late Saturday night or early Sunday morning.


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck menb! I am going two girls ;)


----------



## moter98

Can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## menb

Well, I think we're ready! We're gonna lay down and try to take a little nap before my sister comes at 7:30. We've got to check in around 8:15. 

Thanks for all the well wishes. 

I think one of each too. :shrug: :)


----------



## colta

Good luck with everything MenB... we can't wait to hear about the second and third baby born on this thread! I know they'll be perfect... 

I'm voting two boys. :winkwink:


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck Menb. As far as pitocin... If they have to go that route have them give it to you before breaking waters. Pitocin is a very slow process and if they break your water too soon that can lead to a csection. So if the catheter isn't working ask your dr how long after breaking your water will they require a csection. Its different everywhere but they say there is a risk of infection if your water is broke and it takes a kong time to deliver. Anything less then 18 hours get the pitocin first. I was 3 dilated when I got my pitocin and it still took 12 hours. If they had broke my water at the same time I would have had a csection.


----------



## mailcmm

I say girls.


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia is growing up so fast. Took her to the doctor yesterday and she weighed 4 pounds and 6 ounces.
 



Attached Files:







July 19th.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mailcmm

Omg she is gorgeous. Beautiful mama. You must be so hAppy


----------



## mailcmm

15 weeks. Time is just flying by. 24 days and I will know if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## television

menb said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd just give a brief update to let you all know that we're being induced tomorrow! YIKES!!
> 
> So, as I said in my other posts, my doc brought our case up to the group and the consensus was to induce at 34 weeks. Well, that's tomorrow. We went in today for our last BPP. Twin A passed with flying colors (of course), but Twin B took it's precious time (again). The sonographer was about 30 seconds away from saying that we didn't pass when Twin B finally kicked out his/her leg!
> 
> So, tomorrow night, we are to report to the hospital and they are going to induce us using the Foley Catheter method. The way it was explained is that a thin tube is inserted into the tip of my cervix and the balloon that is on the end is slowly inflated. This is to soften the cervix and hopefully get things started. It's nice to know that none of the doctors in the group wanted to go straight to the Pitocin or C-Section.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of this method and/or experienced it? :shrug: It seems to be an old-fashioned way of inducing without meds--we appreciate that, although it's not guaranteed to bring on natural labor. If that happens, then the 'breaking of waters' and possibly a Pitocin drip occurs.

good luck cant wait to hear an update:happydance: i also going for 1 of each:happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hope things are going well menb! They started my pitocin first and didn't break my water until I was probably a 4 or 5, but I did slow down after I got my epidural.

Went to my child birth class today, since I have done it before at lot was just a refresher, but it definately made me feel more prepared this time around! DH kept trying to make me laugh while we were practicing our "breathing" and then little guy got the hiccups while I was doing relaxation breathing, which made me laugh too ;) hopefully the teacher didn't notice LOL.


----------



## mailcmm

Keep checking for news from Menb but I think we are gonna have to wait til she is discharged.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Keep checking for news from Menb but I think we are gonna have to wait til she is discharged.

I'm thinking so too... Hopefully everything went well though and Mama and babies are resting right now. 

AFM, well... it looks like I might be in the game this month. DH was a bit more 'loving' :haha: this month and we've gotten quite a bit of BD'ing done. I'll try again in the next couple days. I'm not temping or anything, so I'm not sure when I'm ovulating, but whatev's... if it happens it happens, if it doesn't... I'm not going to worry. 

We're also getting ready to move! We've been staying with my dad for the past couple months, renting the bottom half of his house. We were supposed to be staying here until I was able to finish school and graduate, but my dad has found a new girlfriend in a neighbouring province... so he's given us the ol heave ho so he can sell this place. :shrug:
So... me and DH were looking at a few places and yesterday signed a lease on this cute, spacious, heritage apartment in the uptown area of our city. It has 4 bedrooms, a big kitchen and a laundry room. It's all hard wood floors and beautiful views and we're so excited that it's ours! I've never lived in the city before... so it's kind of awesome! My little bro is going to be moving with us, because he is in the same boat as we are.... so that leaves two bedrooms to fill with munchkins. :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

Sounds like a great place to live colta. Hope you love it there and fill it with lots of laughter and little one!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats on the move Colta! Have them close enough together and you can fit three in two bedrooms easily ;) Your place sounds lovely! I am always so envious of people when they move. DH bought a fixer upper which turned out to be a money pit before we were married. Although we own the house out right (well we still owe a little to his step dad, but pretty much own it out right), I would love to move into something that is already fixed up.


----------



## menb

They're here!!!!

Kaylani Lynne 4lbs. 10oz. July 21 11:05pm
Bernard David 3lbs. 1oz. July 21 11:06pm

Team One of Each!!!
Pics and more info to come...just know, they're PERFECT!!


----------



## moter98

Wonderful news menb!!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> They're here!!!!
> 
> Kaylani Lynne 4lbs. 10oz. July 21 11:05pm
> Bernard David 3lbs. 1oz. July 21 11:06pm
> 
> Team One of Each!!!
> Pics and more info to come...just know, they're PERFECT!!

Wow congratulations! More details when you get a chance.


----------



## colta

menb said:


> They're here!!!!
> 
> Kaylani Lynne 4lbs. 10oz. July 21 11:05pm
> Bernard David 3lbs. 1oz. July 21 11:06pm
> 
> Team One of Each!!!
> Pics and more info to come...just know, they're PERFECT!!

So many congrats menb!!! :happydance: One of each! How awesome is that? 
:oneofeach::dance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww cute, one of each! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh yay!! So much news. 

Asewome big congrats Menb. Going to update the thread.

Twinkie you're next.lol

Colta... So glad you are in this month. Praying super hard for you. Good luck with the new home.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Oh yay!! So much news.
> 
> Asewome big congrats Menb. Going to update the thread.
> 
> Twinkie you're next.lol
> 
> Colta... So glad you are in this month. Praying super hard for you. Good luck with the new home.

Don't remind me! We finally got his room painted and the furniture came in. Now we need to put carpet in so I can start organizing decorating! I feel so far behind. I can't believe I will be full term in a little over 7 weeks! Yikes!

OK, I was excited that I thought I didn't get a call from my Dr. office about my blood tests, but we just checked our voicemail at home (we never use this phone and no one ever leaves us a message on it) and I missed a call on Thursday from my Dr. office, which means one of my blood tests came back bad :( I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is only my vit D test and not the glucose screening! I am so mad I didn't check the messages sooner, but my Dr. office usually calls my cell phone!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I am sure it will all be ok. Even if it's the glucose only 7 weeks left. Hang in there. Either way you will know tomorrow. Everything crossed its ok.


----------



## moter98

hopefully it was just them calling with normal results twinkie!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> hopefully it was just them calling with normal results twinkie!

Nope, my office doesn't call with "normal" results, it is only bad news if you get a call back. But either way it is not the end of the world.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie... I am sure it will all be ok. Even if it's the glucose only 7 weeks left. Hang in there. Either way you will know tomorrow. Everything crossed its ok.

I am not as worried about the glucose anymore. You know there are so many worse things that could happen, so I am just going to wait and see what the Dr. office says. A little over 7 weeks until full term, probably more like 8 or 9 until we get to meet this little man! It seems so close!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I decided to day to plan a surprise diaper party for DH. I am going to have it outside at a social club he belongs to and have brats, hot dogs, chips, beer, soda, and maybe cupcakes. I think I will set up a washers game, bean bags, and hillbilly golf. Any other suggestions? I am not the worlds best party planner...


----------



## television

menb said:


> They're here!!!!
> 
> Kaylani Lynne 4lbs. 10oz. July 21 11:05pm
> Bernard David 3lbs. 1oz. July 21 11:06pm
> 
> Team One of Each!!!
> Pics and more info to come...just know, they're PERFECT!!

yay massive congrats :happydance:


----------



## television

scan went fine saw heartbeat and everything looks good and shes saids its measuring 8+1 which is bang on


----------



## moter98

Good news tv!


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news TV!

Well got a call back from my Dr. office and it was my vitamin D test that came back bad :) so another 12 weeks of high dose supplements and then another retest. But I will take that over another glucose test any day!

We went tonight to pick out new carpet for the baby's room! We just finished painting, so hopefully in a couple weeks we will have new carpet and be ready to decorate!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh tv.... I am so very very happy for you. That is great news. 

Twinkie... Glad it wasn't the glucose.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Great news TV!
> 
> Well got a call back from my Dr. office and it was my vitamin D test that came back bad :) so another 12 weeks of high dose supplements and then another retest. But I will take that over another glucose test any day!
> 
> We went tonight to pick out new carpet for the baby's room! We just finished painting, so hopefully in a couple weeks we will have new carpet and be ready to decorate!

Glad it wasnt the glucose test! Good news is its an easy fix and should go up fairly quickly. My mom had this also, so bad that her bones were soft. Within 4 months her levels were back up to optimum.


----------



## menb

Hey guys! 
Just checking in...
Been down to NICU twice today and going one last time as soon as the nurse comes in to put on this abdominal binder. My daytime nurse said it would help to keep things suppressed and maybe help a little with the discomfort. :shrug:
I'm not the biggest fan of medicine, so hopefully she's right. I only just started taking pain medicine today. Up until this afternoon, I was only taking Children's Ibuprofen. My doc wasn't too happy with that. :) She was like, "I just performed major abdominal surgery on you 30 hours ago, and you're taking meds that you'd take for a headache, menstrual crampsmormwhen you stub your toe?" :dohh: So, I agreed to take the doses for the rest of today at least. :) 

The babies are still doing really well. No breathing or feeding tubes--just IVs. Bernard was moved to an isolette crib in order to stabilize/regulate his body temp, but that's totally normal for preemies. He's super strong though. To be so little, he's hanging right there with his big sister. 

She's in a regular crib, chilling out gaining weight and getting stronger. Since we were all preemie, I'm not producing very much right now, so that's why they have IVs. I finally got a few drops of colostrum this afternoon. It was so exciting. Bernard, my husband took it down to the NICU so at least they got a little. The nurses say they can use even the smallest of drops. :shrug:

I'm due to pump again, so I'm going to go pump down there with them and then do some Kangaroo Care. Just wanted to check in with you gals!

So glad you're getting some action, Colta! :happydance:

Yep, you're next Twinkie. It's exciting working on the nursery, right? Also glad you are happy with your test results and it wasn't what you dreaded. Just know that the GD really isn't that bad (if things change). The diet is actually the same type of diet ALL pregnant women should be on.

Congrats on 15 weeks, Mail. Is your gender scan the only upcoming appointment you have?

Moter and TV: Howmare things going with you ladies? Only one more month til 2nd trimester! It's going by so fast!

Alrighty ladies, off to see my babies! Night!! :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Great news TV!
> 
> Well got a call back from my Dr. office and it was my vitamin D test that came back bad :) so another 12 weeks of high dose supplements and then another retest. But I will take that over another glucose test any day!
> 
> We went tonight to pick out new carpet for the baby's room! We just finished painting, so hopefully in a couple weeks we will have new carpet and be ready to decorate!
> 
> Glad it wasnt the glucose test! Good news is its an easy fix and should go up fairly quickly. My mom had this also, so bad that her bones were soft. Within 4 months her levels were back up to optimum.Click to expand...

Yes, my Mom had low vit D too, which caused her calcium to be low. She has to take supplements for both now. I imagine I will take daily vit D supplements once my levels are brought up with the high dose ones, but taking a vitamin everyday is no biggie.


----------



## Twinkie210

menb said:


> Yep, you're next Twinkie. It's exciting working on the nursery, right? Also glad you are happy with your test results and it wasn't what you dreaded. Just know that the GD really isn't that bad (if things change). The diet is actually the same type of diet ALL pregnant women should be on.

Glad the babies are doing well! I hope you body starts producing colostrum/milk quickly, I know that I had a friend whose daughter was born at 28 weeks (she was a micro premie) the nurses tried to get her to pump, but she said she was getting absolutely nothing and gave up. Wish I could give you some of my luck, I am already leading colostrum and have been off and on since about 24 weeks! You need it and my body is wasting it, how is that for irony???? ;)

I know that GD isn't that bad (my Mom had it with both of her pregnancies), it is just much easier to eat healthy when you aren't "forced to". It is phychological for me I think. 

But on a better note, after gaining 12 lbs (well only 10 by the Dr. office scale) in 4 weeks, I gained nothing last week. I guess it goes to show you that your body doesn't always gain weight at a steady pace! At least mine doesn't. So I am still sitting at 30lbs gained with 10 weeks to go (well hopefully closer to 8 :))


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Hey guys!
> Just checking in...
> Been down to NICU twice today and going one last time as soon as the nurse comes in to put on this abdominal binder. My daytime nurse said it would help to keep things suppressed and maybe help a little with the discomfort. :shrug:
> I'm not the biggest fan of medicine, so hopefully she's right. I only just started taking pain medicine today. Up until this afternoon, I was only taking Children's Ibuprofen. My doc wasn't too happy with that. :) She was like, "I just performed major abdominal surgery on you 30 hours ago, and you're taking meds that you'd take for a headache, menstrual crampsmormwhen you stub your toe?" :dohh: So, I agreed to take the doses for the rest of today at least. :)
> 
> The babies are still doing really well. No breathing or feeding tubes--just IVs. Bernard was moved to an isolette crib in order to stabilize/regulate his body temp, but that's totally normal for preemies. He's super strong though. To be so little, he's hanging right there with his big sister.
> 
> She's in a regular crib, chilling out gaining weight and getting stronger. Since we were all preemie, I'm not producing very much right now, so that's why they have IVs. I finally got a few drops of colostrum this afternoon. It was so exciting. Bernard, my husband took it down to the NICU so at least they got a little. The nurses say they can use even the smallest of drops. :shrug:
> 
> I'm due to pump again, so I'm going to go pump down there with them and then do some Kangaroo Care. Just wanted to check in with you gals!
> 
> So glad you're getting some action, Colta! :happydance:
> 
> Yep, you're next Twinkie. It's exciting working on the nursery, right? Also glad you are happy with your test results and it wasn't what you dreaded. Just know that the GD really isn't that bad (if things change). The diet is actually the same type of diet ALL pregnant women should be on.
> 
> Congrats on 15 weeks, Mail. Is your gender scan the only upcoming appointment you have?
> 
> Moter and TV: Howmare things going with you ladies? Only one more month til 2nd trimester! It's going by so fast!
> 
> Alrighty ladies, off to see my babies! Night!! :hugs:

It took me about three days of pumping to actually start producing anything. I did get some colostrum the day after I delievered but where I was on magnesium they could not use it. Good luck with the pumping. Some days I just want to give up on it, but I tell myself it is best for her and suuck it up. After a week or so of doing it your nipples will get so cracked and sore. I still do not produce enough to feed her breast milk for each feeding so we half it with Neosure. I feel like all I get done is feeding her and pumping. 

Glad everyone is doing okay. Have they said when they may come home? I will keep you in my prayers. I know how bad it will hurt when you leave that hospital and leave your babies behind. I cried every single day until she came home. It was the hardest thing I have every been throu in my life.


----------



## menb

I'm actually getting a little colostrum now, so hopefully we're on the right track. Being here in the hospital got me off my ice water routine and I'm sure that had something to do with why I stopped getting anything for a couple rotations. I just finished pumping and got 15mL. Bernard David is taking 4mL and Kaylani is taking 10mL. The nurse said she thinks the doc is going to increase both their dosages, so that's good. 

Nope, they haven't said anything about when they'll come home except to expect them to be here for a little while. The nurses said its more of a "they need to be able to do these things" before they leave. 

Alrighty, we're gonna head down to NICU now so talk soon! :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Happy to hear all is well with you and babies menb. Hope they do very well and are able to go home soon.


----------



## moter98

Week one of potty training ds down and my gosh he gets it! So proud of him and glad to be out of diapers at least during the day. Still in pullups at night. It was one tough week with a million trips to the potty and lots of accidents but so worth it! Straight to underwear is the way to go.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- glad DS is getting the hang of potty training. That is definately a relief to be out of diapers!

menb- glad the babies are doing well! I hope they grow strong and can come home quickly! I am also glad pumping is going better too!


----------



## moter98

For all you bf moms, was it very painful for you? I stopped after the first day with ds because is was so painful. I literally didn't want him anywhere near me. The nurse told me its normal and will always hurt a lot. I just thought, no way can I do this then. Pumping didn't hurt like that!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good question moter! I only breastfed DS one time in the hospital and I don't remember it being painful, but then again I remember very little from the night he was born. I want to know what I am getting myself into! LOL I remember engorgement being painful when my milk did come in, but this time around my boobs already hurt from the small amount of colostrum I am making (and I guess from hormones) it is hard for me to imagine being engorged with milk too!


----------



## moter98

The pain was unbearable! I didn't think the engorgement was too bad either. Not fun, but tolerable. I did pump for a week and that was tolerable too. Ds was colicky and wouldn't take my milk so I stopped completely after that first week


----------



## mailcmm

I don't make milk. Breasts won't change at all. So I have no experience.... Except with some lunatic lactation consultant who wanted to put me on pills and hook me up to a milking machine. Lol I told her to get out of my room. Breast feeding is supposed to be a natural thing and that didn't sound natural to me. I bottle fed from birth and both kids are fine. I think today there are so many woman who will give you grief about breast feeding. I know my Dhs family are big into it so I have told them up front the first time I hear breast feeding is the best way its the last time they see us until child off the bottle. Would if I could but can't so I shan't. Lol and I'll be damned if any self righteous perfect mom is going to tell me I'm not doing what's best for my child. 

Anyhow... Menb so glad the twins are doing well. 

Berdc... How is Olivia doing?

Tv... Any pics for us? Would love to see your little one.

Colta... How goes catching that egg?

Moter... Great job. My next advice would be get him out of the pull up. They make crib size changing pads that are waterproof and thin like a sheet. Get one and put it over his sheets. If he wets at night you won't have to wash all the bedding but it will wake him and get him in the routine of getting up to pee. To this day my son wakes up and goes potty at 1230am with out fail. Trust me on this one. My daughter never goes at night. But my son does so this really worked. Both of my kids were out of diapers and pull ups within 2 weeks. They hated being wet. And hated a wet bed even more. Keep up the good work and he will be in big boy pants all the time and you will be so happy not to have 2 in diapers.


----------



## mailcmm

I forgot....

Next apt is on Friday. 16wks!!!!! They are also going to to the last part of the downs screen. Not really worried though. Then my big us is in August.


----------



## BERDC99

I find pumping to be very painful. My nipples are cracked and sore to the touch. It takes my breath the first seconds I have the pump on them. I have heard it gets better but I am going on three weeks tomorrow and no better yet. I pump every two hours for around twenty minutes. Furing the night I usually pump twicejust depending on how many times Olivia wakes up.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I don't make milk. Breasts won't change at all. So I have no experience.... Except with some lunatic lactation consultant who wanted to put me on pills and hook me up to a milking machine. Lol I told her to get out of my room. Breast feeding is supposed to be a natural thing and that didn't sound natural to me. I bottle fed from birth and both kids are fine. I think today there are so many woman who will give you grief about breast feeding. I know my Dhs family are big into it so I have told them up front the first time I hear breast feeding is the best way its the last time they see us until child off the bottle. Would if I could but can't so I shan't. Lol and I'll be damned if any self righteous perfect mom is going to tell me I'm not doing what's best for my child.
> 
> Anyhow... Menb so glad the twins are doing well.
> 
> Berdc... How is Olivia doing?
> 
> Tv... Any pics for us? Would love to see your little one.
> 
> Colta... How goes catching that egg?
> 
> Moter... Great job. My next advice would be get him out of the pull up. They make crib size changing pads that are waterproof and thin like a sheet. Get one and put it over his sheets. If he wets at night you won't have to wash all the bedding but it will wake him and get him in the routine of getting up to pee. To this day my son wakes up and goes potty at 1230am with out fail. Trust me on this one. My daughter never goes at night. But my son does so this really worked. Both of my kids were out of diapers and pull ups within 2 weeks. They hated being wet. And hated a wet bed even more. Keep up the good work and he will be in big boy pants all the time and you will be so happy not to have 2 in diapers.

Well, our situation is a bit different. DS has to wear the brace while he sleeps up until age 4 or 5. It is two sandal like looking shoes with a metal bar connecting them together. He cannot walk in them to get to the bathroom. He can crawl in them, but he would never be able to pull his pants down and sit on the potty. The bar holds his legs out pretty far so the only way to get him to go with them on is with me holding him up and let me tell you, it is difficult! Maybe when he's older he will be able to figure out a way but for now it's just not possible. And I really don't want to get accidents on the shoes because they cannot be washed. It would stretch the leather and ruin the shoes. So we are kinda stuck with the pull ups for awhile I think.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I forgot....
> 
> Next apt is on Friday. 16wks!!!!! They are also going to to the last part of the downs screen. Not really worried though. Then my big us is in August.

16 weeks already! Time sure is flying


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I find pumping to be very painful. My nipples are cracked and sore to the touch. It takes my breath the first seconds I have the pump on them. I have heard it gets better but I am going on three weeks tomorrow and no better yet. I pump every two hours for around twenty minutes. Furing the night I usually pump twicejust depending on how many times Olivia wakes up.

Have you tried nipple shields? I read some reviews about them and everyone seems to say it takes the pain away and allows for the sores and cracking to heal.


----------



## moter98

Also, have you got the right size shields for you? Sometimes that can make a big difference. Mind you, this only stuff I read about. I dont have any firsthand experience with it.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I don't blame you on the whole breast feeding issue. I didn't breastfeed DS except once right after he was born and I told my DH upfront that I wasn't going to. I was working part time and going to school full time and trying to raise a new born, I think it was more important for him to have a semi sane Mommy than for me to have to wake up every 2 hrs to feed him myself. I needed help if I was going to do it all. I think once he was born my DH understood, but he was upset with me for awhile. He was the same way with the epidural. He wanted me to do it naturally, until he saw how much pain I was in and how difficult my delivery was, then he realized that an epidural was not really that bad! It is easy for men and other people to criticize when it isn't them doing the work! Like I have said before I am going to try to breast feed this baby, but if it isn't working out, I am not going to let a nurse, family member, or friend guilt me into continuing. Ultimately it is my decision!

Moter- I wouldn't worry about using pull ups. We used them with DS and he would still let us know when he needed to go at night and not just pee in them. He was also the kind of kid who we could take to the bathroom before bed and he would not have to get up in the middle of the night (most nights anyway) to pee and would be dry in the morning. He can just hold it a long time I guess. Now that he is older and we don't make him go before bed he will get up sometimes in the middle of the night, but not too often. I think your DS can be completely potty trained and still wear pull ups at night without setting him back at all.

Berdc- I second what moter said. I have heard that nipple shields make all the difference in the world and that the right size is crucial to pumping being comfortable. I have done lots of research on pumping since I have decided to try breastfeeding, but can't talk from experience :(


----------



## moter98

Yeah, men just don't get it sometimes! My dh just wants me to bf so he doesn't ever have to feed the baby himself lol! Little does he know that if it woks out this time I'm gonna pump sometimes so he can feed the baby too. 

Thanks for the reassurance on the pull ups Twinkie. Ds is still always pretty wet at night so Im sure it will be awhile yet till he can make for long stretches. And I have no idea how he would hold it all night. Me and dh sure can't!

I did find a medela freestyle pump for 295 if anyone is interested in that one. Don't know if I can put websites on here but I could pm if anyone wants one. They are usually 370-399


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- your ds is still really young though right? Mine didn't even really start potty training until 2 and a half and I know I was still putting pull ups on him when we went out in public and at night when he was 3. So he might just need a little longer like you said. And yes if you could send me that website it would be great! I don't think I will need to buy a pump, just all the replacement pieces because my SIL has said I can use hers, but I don't want to count on that. The only problem is that I am not sure if I want to pump past 8 weeks or not, so I don't know if it will be worth spending all that money on a pump. I am not sure I want to try to pump at work or if I just want to switch to formula.


----------



## moter98

Yeah ds is 2 years and almost 2 months so pretty young yet. I was gonna wait to potty train but he was so interested in it I figured I for it a try.
I will pm you the website. There are cheaper pumps on there. They don't list the prices of the medela pumps as they are not allowed to so I don't know the prices of the other medelas. But the other brands prices are listed.


----------



## colta

Hey all... how's everyone doing?

I'm supposedly ovulating right now, not really sure... We haven't DTD since Sunday night... so three days ago. I'm hoping to dtd tonight and see how it goes... DH doesn't always want to 'finish' where it counts, so it's kind of hit and miss. :shrug:
But we'll see how it goes... I'm hoping things will work out and we'll get our big chance.... but, seeing as how we're moving out... and starting the foster care process earlier!! we'll just have to wait and see, I'm not terribly concerned.


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Hey all... how's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm supposedly ovulating right now, not really sure... We haven't DTD since Sunday night... so three days ago. I'm hoping to dtd tonight and see how it goes... DH doesn't always want to 'finish' where it counts, so it's kind of hit and miss. :shrug:
> But we'll see how it goes... I'm hoping things will work out and we'll get our big chance.... but, seeing as how we're moving out... and starting the foster care process earlier!! we'll just have to wait and see, I'm not terribly concerned.

Good luck! DH never "finished" inside either (at least not without a condom) and we still got pregnant with DS 9 years ago, so never count it out ;) It only takes one swimmer to find that egg! You could always just take charge, climb on top and not give him a chance to argue about it!:haha:


----------



## mailcmm

I agree with Twinkie colts... Time to grab the bull by the horns so to speak. Or just tell him out right that you are ok ntnp but np means he has to finish. Pulling out is a protection method. Granted its not a great one but it still hinders things. Maybe explain to him about the small window of opportunity and say if he never finishes y'all wil never catch it. I can't imagine how frustrated you are when he does that. Cause ntnp to a woman is desperately wanting a baby but hubby isn't quite on board. My hubby just didn't want the craziness so we didn't talk about it but if I initiated sex he jumped on board and knew it was go time. Then I took all my craziness here. Even now. Don't talk about my worries with him. Not that he won't listen and be there but he's a guy and they are only good for so much before they say well I'll never do this again it was a nightmare, She was scared and worried and moody. Lol especially in our situations because with our losses it's already a tainted scary situation. Good luck girl.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Yeah ds is 2 years and almost 2 months so pretty young yet. I was gonna wait to potty train but he was so interested in it I figured I for it a try.
> I will pm you the website. There are cheaper pumps on there. They don't list the prices of the medela pumps as they are not allowed to so I don't know the prices of the other medelas. But the other brands prices are listed.

That is great that he is interested that young! I say yup it is definately time to start then. I hope he keeps making progress!

I think I would take sleepless nights with a newborn over potty training! Ugh, that is the complete worst stage to go through, but one of the most rewarding when you make it!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah ds is 2 years and almost 2 months so pretty young yet. I was gonna wait to potty train but he was so interested in it I figured I for it a try.
> I will pm you the website. There are cheaper pumps on there. They don't list the prices of the medela pumps as they are not allowed to so I don't know the prices of the other medelas. But the other brands prices are listed.
> 
> That is great that he is interested that young! I say yup it is definately time to start then. I hope he keeps making progress!
> 
> I think I would take sleepless nights with a newborn over potty training! Ugh, that is the complete worst stage to go through, but one of the most rewarding when you make it!Click to expand...

We are through the worst I think. He had no accidents yesterday so I'm pretty confident he gets it. Except for nighttime of course. We will tackle that much later. So happy to be done with diapers! Now I will only have one set of diapers to change when baby arrives. What a relief!!


----------



## moter98

Colta- hope you got a chance to tackle dh, lol!


----------



## television

my son was great a potty training in the day just at night was hard and he was about4 when he finally got it, also i bf for 4 months it was easy once you got past the initial toe curler and someone described it to me, but nipple shields were a help.

sorry no pics they didnt offer me 1 but 12 wk scan 3 wks tomoro so will have 1 then and mw appointment a wk sun at half 9 in the morning!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

How are you all gettin so many scans appts?! I only get a 20 week scan and up to then only see dr at 13 and 16 weeks. And my chart even says I am high risk!


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- I think you just need a different Dr. to get more scans! I only had two scans with DS, one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks, but here is the run down of the scans I have had this time around:

5.5 weeks (because of bleeding, but silly NP was convinced that we would see a hb because my hormone levels were high, only saw a yolk sac though)

7.5 weeks (viability scan, my Dr. does one for women who have suffered a previous pregnancy loss as reassurance and for any one that is having bleeding issues)

9.5 weeks (because of bleeding again and couldn't find hb on doppler, but it was nice and strong on u/s!)

13 weeks (for nt test)

19.5 weeks (for anatomy scan)


----------



## moter98

I had a million scans with ds, all after 12 weeks. I have a whole album of just ultrasound scans. Just seems odd that I'm not ordered any this time. Though I am high risk. I will get the level 2 scan at 20 weeks because of ds birth defect, but that's the only change from "normal" care. They do not see 2 chemicals as cause for concern. So odd how different each clinics "rules" can be


----------



## Twinkie210

My Dr. basically told me that after an early miscarriage there is no need for an early u/s, but he does them to ease his patients fears and anxiety, same for the blood work he did. But if he was going only by text book medical training, I should have gotten two ultrasounds, one between 11-13 weeks for the nt scan I opted to have, and one at 20 weeks for the anatomy scan. I guess you just have a very text book type Dr.!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I had a million scans with ds, all after 12 weeks. I have a whole album of just ultrasound scans. Just seems odd that I'm not ordered any this time. Though I am high risk. I will get the level 2 scan at 20 weeks because of ds birth defect, but that's the only change from "normal" care. They do not see 2 chemicals as cause for concern. So odd how different each clinics "rules" can be

in uk standard to have 12wk scan for dating and 20 wk for any abnormalities but ive begged for an early scan just to check everything is ok so was very lucky to get 8 wk scan, i would ask 20 wk scan seems a very long time to wait:shrug:


----------



## moter98

I have decided not to request any scans. Just thought it was weird that I've not been scheduled any as it seems everyone has one in the first tri too. I don't see dr till 13 weeks and I suppose will know then if all is well even without a scan. 

I have only told a close friend and my immediate family..and you bnb'ers I'm pregnant. Come to find out my dad has told a bunch of people! So now lots of people know even though I specifically said we are NOT telling everyone till 12 weeks. I was actually going to wait till after my first dr appt. guess it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> I have decided not to request any scans. Just thought it was weird that I've not been scheduled any as it seems everyone has one in the first tri too. I don't see dr till 13 weeks and I suppose will know then if all is well even without a scan.
> 
> I have only told a close friend and my immediate family..and you bnb'ers I'm pregnant. Come to find out my dad has told a bunch of people! So now lots of people know even though I specifically said we are NOT telling everyone till 12 weeks. I was actually going to wait till after my first dr appt. guess it doesn't matter now.

I wanted to wait until 12 weeks to tell everyone that wasn't family (or a couple close friends), but my husband put it on FB right after our 7.5 week scan! I had no idea that he did and some mutual friends from church were wispering to other people asking if I was pregnant, so yup the cat was out of the bag then. Plus the people at work guessed and I started "showing" around 9 or 10 weeks, so it would have been nearly impossible to keep the secret until 12 weeks. You seem to be doing good keeping quiet then, except for your dad's blabbing of course!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, obviously I am only 30 weeks and this little guy is probably going to flip around a couple more times, but when you were in your third trimester, could you tell which way your baby was laying? We have been playing guess the "baby part" at work because this baby is crazy and will just stick random parts out on the side of my belly. I was convinced yesterday that it had to be his butt and he was head down, but today I felt him hiccupping an inch or two above my belly button and along my right side, so I am guessing he is head up right now. I am not worried about him presenting breech, I just want to know for the fun of it ;) I feel lots of movement down low and sometimes a "rolling movement" across the top of my belly, which I guess i little guy moving his head, and the occasional kick/punch in the middle of my belly. I am beginning to think this one is an octopus, LOL ;)


----------



## mailcmm

Lol my kids were movers and shakers. But my experience was like a sceen out of alien. I have a very short torso so not alot of room for baby. I show sooner and am already feeling this baby move. By the time I drliver I will have problems breathing. My daughter kicked my lung once and knocked the wind out of me. My torso from bottom of boobs to pubic hsir is only 10-12 inches. Lol I envy woman who have long torsos.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail, I am very short waited too! I am only 5'3", so I tend to show sooner too because there is no where for everything to go but out! And when you cram a 9lb baby into my frame, there was a lot of lung shots from DS too :) I had to sleep in a recliner the last couple weeks with him because he was constantly in my ribs. This one just seems to be a gymnist. When he is in a mood and continues to roll around for awhile I always ask him just what he is trying to do in there! I also find myself telling him to take a nap during the day. DS would move for 10-15 minutes and then have a long quiet period, but this little guy likes to move for hours at a time. Which often makes me try to guess just which body part I am being assulted with!


----------



## moter98

I'm 5'3" too! Had a huge belly with ds. I got lucky though and carried low the whole time so never had the rib shots. I never did know which body part was what or anything during kicking or which way baby head was. I only knew when dr told me. Wasn't able to ever figure that one out


----------



## Twinkie210

You would think a punch and a kick would feel different, but everything seems to feel the same from this little guy. All I know is he seems to be pretty strong already! Hopefully he runs out of room before he gets any stronger :)


----------



## moter98

just thought i'd share. my brother is having 2 girls and a boy! he has always wanted a boy and will finally get one......and 3 daughters. he said he's not looking forward to the teenage years and boyfriends lol!


----------



## colta

Hey all! Glad to see everyone is doing well, babies included... it's crazy to think that there are already 3 brand new people in this world. 

I have some news... me and DH are moving! I can't remember if I told everyone that or not, but we're moving... We have a new apartment all lined up to move into on the 1rst of August. It's not ideal and it isn't the most spectacular place ever, but some prettier paint, a nice area rug or two and some pretty decorations, it'll be fantastic. 
We've also been speaking with our local public adoption agency. We've decided that we're going to be moving straight into adoption!!! :happydance:
It's what we had wanted to do from the start... as much as we'd like to foster parent right now, we're more keen to adopt right now.... we think it'll be right for us in the long run, and we're very prepared to foster in the future. 

But yeah! We'll be getting our adoptive room set up, getting the place all cleaned up, set up and kid proofed. Our new apartment isn't the nicest place ever, but it's comfortable... with a lot of old town charm (it's in a building that's about 200 years old).... I'm excited, t-minus 3 months or so until we (hopefully) start the training and home study process!


----------



## moter98

Hope you like your new place colta. Oh adoption! How exciting. There are so many children just waiting for a mommy and daddy to love them. You will be a great mom!


----------



## television

9 weeks and maybe 1 day yay cant wait now for 12 wk scan


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow adoption Colta! That is great! I know it is a long an tedious process, but it will be so rewarding in the end! I can't wait until you are posting pics of your own sweet son or daughter!


----------



## colta

Hey all... so, bad news, 

The apartment kind of fell through on us... we went to go look at the place today and NONE of the work (an there was a lot) was done. The place was a mess... and we found out that the landlords are selling the building, which was a complete surprise to us. 
We told them this evening that we just weren't comfortable with things and it just generally seemed like a bad situation. So yeah, I'm in a bit of a down and out mood tonight. :cry: This whole debacle may have pushed our adoption process start date back a month, which is incredibly disappointing. 
Anyway... yeah, I'm so worn out from this issue.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so sorry Colta! Maybe this place fell through because you are going to find an even better place soon! And it is better to find out these "surprises" now, than after the process has been started :)


----------



## menb

So sorry, Colta! But I agree with Twinkie. My hubby and I were all set on the first house we were going to buy. Had the inspection and all--then the loan fell thru due to incompetence of the loan officer. We were BUMMED! It happened to be time for our vacation, so we decided to go, enjoy ourselves and wait on the house situation until we got back. Well, on the train ride back from Colorado, our real estate agent called with this lovely house she wanted us to see. We were still a little down from losing the first one, but we agreed to go see it anyway. Come to find out, this house is literally 10 times better! Just have faith...it will come!!!:hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Sorry we were on vacation and our hotel Internet was awful. So I will give you my news and the try to remember all that I read. Lol


Dr apt was awesome. Dr said baby sounded great and the movement was awesome. Baby won't stay still. Ordered my Afp test. He also moved up my risk. Said just as a precaution. So now I am high risk with advanced maternal age. The advanced maternal age bit is what he added. Said that I will get more ultrasounds and that as soon as this baby is cooked they will induce. I told him I planned on this baby coming in December anyway and he said that that is probably when they will induce. Said the longer I stay pregnant at my age the more that can go wrong and they will really really monitor me from 30 weeks on. Other good news. We find out on Monday what we are having. I will have a video to post as well. So excited. Then I get a 4d scan at 32 weeks. As for being induced... I would be anyway. I don't dilate. Was induced with both kids after several days of active labor and no change. And my last d&c the dr commented after to my dh that I would be sore because she couldn't get me to dilate. So thats about it here.

Moter... How goes the potty training?
Berdc... How's Olivia and breast feeding going?
Menb... Are those babies home yet?
Colta... Hang in there. House hunting is awful. And who knows maybe you will get a bfp this cycle.
Tv... How long til your next scan?


----------



## mailcmm

Almost forgot....

Twinkie.... How are you doing? Getting really close now.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail I am glad that everything is going well! I can't wait to find out what you are having.

So far everything is good. This baby is still quite the mover and shaker, LOL. He is constantly rolling, kicking, and squirming. I go back for a Dr. appt Monday, which is good because I think I am getting a yeast infection (fun fun) which I guess isn't suprising, since I am mixing pregnancy with the hottest summer in over 50 years! We have the baby's room all painted and are having carpet installed on Friday, then I can officially start decorating and washing up clothes! I can't believe he will be here in 9 weeks or less!


----------



## moter98

hi all!
glad all was well at your appt mail. what a relief i bet!

colta, i bet this happened for a reason and a much better place is going to come up soon.


----------



## moter98

had a busy and fun weekend. went to my parents lake place for my mom's 60th birthday. the kids played in the water, sand and playset all day long. we ate lots of good food, went out on the boat. and the weather was picture perfect! this afternoon we are taking ds to the fair. gonna see the animals, play some games and eat some cheese curds. yum, i love fair cheese curds. also getting a new vehicle soon. an SUV. i've never had anything but a car so this will be a change. 
still no heartbeat on dopplar. i can hear my heartbeat all over, but no baby.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> had a busy and fun weekend. went to my parents lake place for my mom's 60th birthday. the kids played in the water, sand and playset all day long. we ate lots of good food, went out on the boat. and the weather was picture perfect! this afternoon we are taking ds to the fair. gonna see the animals, play some games and eat some cheese curds. yum, i love fair cheese curds. also getting a new vehicle soon. an SUV. i've never had anything but a car so this will be a change.
> still no heartbeat on dopplar. i can hear my heartbeat all over, but no baby.

have fun at the fair! (cheese curds sound yummy right now!)

Yay for getting a new vehicle! DH wanted to get a small SUV, but we opted to go with another car. What kind are you looking at?

Hopefully baby is just hiding from you. When is your Dr. appt?


----------



## moter98

Can't wait to go. Just waiting for ds to wake up from his nap and the. We are off. 
We are getting a gmc Acadia. I didn't want bigger than that as I'm not used to driving an suv. Dh is getting prices from different dealerships right now. My parents have one a really love it. Dr appt is a couple weeks away yet. Just trying to be patient till then. If I could just hear that darn heartbeat i would feel so much better. Its probably just the tilted uterus preventing me from hearing it. Trying to be optimistic!


----------



## Twinkie210

I know that heartbeat is music to your ears, but even at 30 weeks my Dr. had trouble finding little guys heartbeat at first because he was all curled up away from the doppler.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, I know baby is still really small and yet and most likely tucked away behind the pelvic bone yet. I will just have to wait till my drs appt to know or sure how things are going.


----------



## Twinkie210

I just wish you Dr. would have gotten you in earlier. It is not too early for him to find the heartbeat on his doppler and if not they could have done an U/S by now. I hate that you have to wait just "hoping" everything is OK, he should have reassured you! Part of being an OB is making sure both mother and baby are in good health and this has got to be stressful on you! I hope the next couple weeks goes by quickly!


----------



## mailcmm

Moter..l congrats on the new car. I had a Chevy traverse and we traded it in on an equinox just before I found out I was prego. So mad because now we need that 3rd row of seats. I will have to wait till next year and then I may break down and get a van... Or another traverse. I loved that car.

As for the hb and Doppler... You will find it hang in there. I always find mine in the same spot. Only place I can hear it and the baby moves in and out of that spot. Even the dr finds it only in that spot. Have you tried pressing hard right at your pubic line? That where I found mine the first time. Slightly to the left of center and way down low. And really push you won't hurt anything. Also in the am when you first wake up before you pee and the baby is settled. Only tips I got and sorry if you've already tried those.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I just wish you Dr. would have gotten you in earlier. It is not too early for him to find the heartbeat on his doppler and if not they could have done an U/S by now. I hate that you have to wait just "hoping" everything is OK, he should have reassured you! Part of being an OB is making sure both mother and baby are in good health and this has got to be stressful on you! I hope the next couple weeks goes by quickly!

Usually they see youat 12 weeks but he had no openings till 13 weeks! Just the way it is here. The good drs are few and book out fast


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter..l congrats on the new car. I had a Chevy traverse and we traded it in on an equinox just before I found out I was prego. So mad because now we need that 3rd row of seats. I will have to wait till next year and then I may break down and get a van... Or another traverse. I loved that car.
> 
> As for the hb and Doppler... You will find it hang in there. I always find mine in the same spot. Only place I can hear it and the baby moves in and out of that spot. Even the dr finds it only in that spot. Have you tried pressing hard right at your pubic line? That where I found mine the first time. Slightly to the left of center and way down low. And really push you won't hurt anything. Also in the am when you first wake up before you pee and the baby is settled. Only tips I got and sorry if you've already tried those.

We were looking at the traverse too but decided on the Acadia cause it has a bit more rear view. I haven't tried looking for the hb in the 
Morning yet. Will give it a try, thanks!


----------



## mailcmm

Look first thing before you pee. I usually keep my Doppler on the nightstand and just listen every am as soon as I get up.


----------



## television

afternoon all, feeling rally crap today my legs and back ache had terrible back pain with ds so im expecting to have a rough time again but its all worth it.


----------



## mailcmm

I feel ya tv. My back has been in agony. I find if I don't think about it it's slightly better. Also sleeping with my legs elevated or a pillow between them helps.


----------



## moter98

i can't wait to just feel normal again. i will never take it for granted again! i'm nauseous and tired all the time, with heartburn added in here and there everyday. all i want to do is sleep, only i have a 2 year old. and even when i can sleep, it's only for an hour at a time cause the nausea wakes me up! really hoping it goes away very soon.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> i can't wait to just feel normal again. i will never take it for granted again! i'm nauseous and tired all the time, with heartburn added in here and there everyday. all i want to do is sleep, only i have a 2 year old. and even when i can sleep, it's only for an hour at a time cause the nausea wakes me up! really hoping it goes away very soon.

i totally get you i just want to get to 2nd tri then hopefully ill feel more human, i always have to have a afternoon nap its hard sometimes with 6 yr old.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i can't wait to just feel normal again. i will never take it for granted again! i'm nauseous and tired all the time, with heartburn added in here and there everyday. all i want to do is sleep, only i have a 2 year old. and even when i can sleep, it's only for an hour at a time cause the nausea wakes me up! really hoping it goes away very soon.
> 
> i totally get you i just want to get to 2nd tri then hopefully ill feel more human, i always have to have a afternoon nap its hard sometimes with 6 yr old.Click to expand...

i bet! at least with my 2 year old i can take a little nap on my days off. after 5 1/2 weeks of feeling like this I am SO ready to get to 2nd tri. i got lucky with ds. never had any of this with him. very happy to be pregnant and all, just want to feel good again


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia @ 3 weeks and 5 days.
 



Attached Files:







Gerber.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









Gerber2.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4









4.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









5.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BERDC99

More to come......
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 2


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> More to come......

beautiful making me sooooo broody now :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc...oh shes so so very beautiful. love the photos.

Afm... just finished a wedding album

you can view it here if you would like. I am so happy with the way it turned out.

https://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AcOGzFw4bN2jqQ&cid=SFLYOCWIDGET


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Berdc...oh shes so so very beautiful. love the photos.
> 
> Afm... just finished a wedding album
> 
> you can view it here if you would like. I am so happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> https://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AcOGzFw4bN2jqQ&cid=SFLYOCWIDGET

Love the album.


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- I love the pics of Olivia!

Mail- your album is awesome!


----------



## mailcmm

17 weeks today!!! I am so very happy.


----------



## menb

Mail, glad all is going well with the doc, the baby and the appointments.

Moter & Tv, sorry you're experiencing those 1st Tri symptoms...I got really lucky and only had the extreme fatigue. Hope your 2nd Tri is better!

Colta, congrats on the adoption news!!! How's the ntnp going this week?

Twinkie, so exciting to be working in the nursery, right? When we finished ours, I would just go in there and sit. So relaxing!!!

Berdc, those pics are SO precious! Who did you use?

AFM: Bernard David and Kaylani are doing really well. They are 13 days old!! :) They are still in NICU, but Bernard and I are so okay with that. We are so grateful for the nurses and all they are doing for them and teaching us. It's actually quite nice to have someone to teach you all this stuff: how to take temps, change diapers, different ways to feed, what to look for, establishing the routine, etc. Since these are the first babies for both of us, it's wonderful. We are at the hospital with them about 7 hours each day, so we do 2 complete cycles of diapers, feedings, clothes, temps, blood pressure, weighing...it's great! 

Kaylani is up to 45mL of breast milk and Bernard David is taking 40mL. He's a hungry little guy. We keep saying that he's trying to keep up with his sister and tell all of us (nurses, docs and Bernard and I) that just cuz he's little doesn't mean he can't hang! :baby: Bernard David was 3lbs 9oz at his weighing last night and Kaylani was up to 4lbs 8oz. They are both gaining between 10-35 grams a day. :happydance: There isn't any minimum weight they need to be to go home, but rather they must continue gaining weight. 

The other things that determine when they go home are: maintaining their own body temperature--check for both (B had been working on this, K did it from the beginning); taking all feedings by mouth--check for both (neither one has ever had any tubes); breathing on their own--check for both (never had this issue) and finally not having any Apneas or Bradycardias. This is the one keeping them there. Apneas are when while sleeping, they forget to breathe. Bradys are when while either sleeping or eating, they forget to breathe and their heart rate dips below 80. Some kids need help recovering, but both of mine always recover on their own and it's only like a second or two. Scary, but completely normal for preemies. They all get them. It's cuz you don't start learning to eat, breathe, suck and swallow on your own until between gestational weeks 37-38. They are 36 weeks today, so they are learning ahead of the game. 

Alrighty, time to pump, so talk to everyone soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Adorable pictures berdc! So creative


----------



## colta

Hey all!

Glad to hear the twins are doing great! I'm sure they'll be coming home soon, and then you'll be a perfect little family. :happydance:

The pictures were beautiful everyone, thank you so much for showing them to us. 

AFM - Well, bd'ing (ntnp) went as well as it could have I suppose... not really sure one way or another seeing as how I wasn't temping or anything like that. But yeah... I've had a few symptoms off and on, but certainly nothing definite and nothing I haven't felt before... so unless I'm late, I'm not going to test or anything like that. 
On the adoption front, we have our application/information packet coming in the mail!! It's so exciting!! I called our local Social Development Office, they were very forthcoming and very excited to have us.... from what I understand, very few people are looking to adopt children over the age of 2 and even fewer are willing to take care of a child with any issues (medical/physical or psychological), which we are to an extent... so it turns out, we're a hot commodity right now. :happydance:

Anyway, more on that as things develop. I'm trying to blog about things as they happen, so if you want to check that out... feel free. https://roadtobecomingadoptiveparents.wordpress.com


----------



## menb

Thanks for the blog link, Colta. I'll be sure to follow!!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Awesome blog! I will definitely follow it. Very cool.

Everybody else.... How is everyone doing?

Lol Afm... Today's the big day. Pink or blue??? So excited I want to vomit. Lol

Too quiet around here.


----------



## Twinkie210

Hmmm, I will go blue, but purely a guess out of thin air! And I am always wrong ;)


----------



## mailcmm

I think blue too but had a dream where e dr came in and said its a girl. That was 2 days ago. Lol so excited. Leaving in 30 min.


----------



## moter98

I'm gonna guess pink. Good luck mail!


----------



## mailcmm

Its a boy!!!! Lol first image was its penis. He was very cooperative.


----------



## moter98

Lol! Congrats mail :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww congrats! That was the way little dude's ultrasound went too. The very first shot was a butt shot with legs spread eagle, LOL. It seems boys aren't too proud to show off their "stuff". Our ultrasound tech didn't tell us right away, she did all the other measurements first, but I had already had a long enough peek ;)

So are you working on names for you little guy?

AFM- I am heading to the Dr. today too, not nearly as exciting as your visit mail (or at least I hope not ;)) I start my every two week appts now, so I should be going back again later this month. It seems like this pregnancy is flying by! I am sure the last month won't go so fast though, LOL.


----------



## BERDC99

Congrats ont he boy Mail.

Motor cant believe you are 12 weeks already.

Colta fingers crossed for you and DH.

Twinkie moving right along. 

TV how you feeling?

Menb How you doing on pumping? I went to GNC and got some supplements to help with milk production because I am still only pumping 2-4 oz at a time. 

Olivia was one month old yesterday. So hard to believe. I am trying to enjoy the last month off with her. I do not want to go back to work.


----------



## mailcmm

Pictures....

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/3d9501fa.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/6bbc2037.jpg


----------



## Twinkie210

Very cute mail!

Well I am back from my appt, and it could have went better :( I almost earned a couple days on bedrest because the first time they took my BP it was 168/105, but when the repeated it 10 minutes later it was back down to 138/82. I knew that it was going to be high because I could see "floaters" while she was taking it. I get these from time to time and I always wondered if it was linked to my BP, but my Dr. has never been worried about them because my BP has been good in the Dr. office. Because my repeat BP reading was in the normal range, I get to proceed on as normal, at least for the next couple weeks. I go back on the 16th, so hopefully my BP stays down for at least 6 more weeks ;)

Other than the BP issue everything looks good. Little guy's heart rate was 150, and he is constantly moving and squirming still.


----------



## moter98

Love the pics mail!


----------



## moter98

Glad everything turned out ok twinkie


----------



## colta

Congrats Mail! I guess your chinese predictor was right... a little baby boy! Yay!! :happydance:

Twinkie - Sorry about your bp, hope everything works out well and everything is hunky-dory.

AFM - Well... today is cd28. So far I haven't seen a single sign of AF. Actually, I didn't even realize it was cd28 until I checked this evening. Ah well... :shrug:

I'm going to give it another couple days and see what happens. If I go to cd 35 (a week late), then I'll test.... So, kind of exciting right now. I've kind of got mixed feelings about things. We finally got excited and happy about adopted and now I feel like, if I'm pregnant... so much is going to change. But I'm super happy that I might be pregnant. I'm so confused.... Ah well, more then likely my body will screw around on me and things will go back to normal. I just hate feeling so conflicted. :blush:


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I hope this is your bfp. So exciting. I would say test only because the sooner you know the sooner you can hit the dr and demand a progesterone test. And after 2 losses I would say get it checked. I truly believe this was my problem. Even though mine was within normal. Well not within but the lowest possible normal. I also took a baby aspirin daily until I was 8 weeks. I wish you the best in both areas of your life and I love the blog. Can't remember if I posted that earlier or not. Been a crazy exciting day for me and I am operating on half empty. Lol

Twinkie... I hope the blood pressure spike was a fluke. I have been worried about mine because I keep swelling. Not like weight gain but I swell and then it goes down. But my Bp has been super great. Hoping the best for you and that it doesn't happen again. Fixed for 36 weeks.

Moter...12 weeks!!! Omg I am so happy for you. How much longer til your apt? Isn't it next week? I hope so. I am ready to see your baby!

Afm... Been a crazy whirlwind day. We are so very excited. Can't believe I am here right now. Baby was just so beautiful. Get to see him again next week. We have our big us at the high risk clinic. Not too worried because my boy looked great. And was so active. Oh I am happy right now. Lol


----------



## moter98

My appt is next week. It's just to see the dr for the first time though. No scan scheduled till 20 weeks. I'm fine with it as long as dr says everything seems ok


----------



## mailcmm

Damn that's a wait. I don't know how you do it. I would be a nervous wreck. My drs office charged $65 for the gender scan insurance doesn't cover it but $65 is well worth a peak. Lol can be done anytime after 16 weeks. Anything like that? Any luck with the Doppler? I am sure you would have mentioned.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- good luck on the "big" ultrasound, but I am sure you little man is perfect :) I haven't had any swelling really (a little in my hands but nothing to worry about), but I didn't have any problems with swelling with DS, I think I am just a lucky person who doesn't retain water very much. I was reading on a website that swelling isn't the best indicator of bp problems anyway because a certain amount is normal in pregnancy and some women with high bp never get this problem. Hopefully your swelling is just from this crazy heat we have had this summer and it will get better once fall is here :)

Motor- I can't wait for your appt! I am sure you are anxious too.

Colta- FX'd that this cycle is your sticky baby. Would you still proceed with adoption too? It would be exciting for a new baby to get a new older sibling at the same time :) I am hoping everything works out for you!


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. Have to work today. Just want to stay in bed. Really tired.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. Have to work today. Just want to stay in bed. Really tired.

Yay a little boy i hope the gender guess thing is right ive been predicted a girl 1 of each would be a dream.

motor: good luck with your appointment next wk maybe doc will have a listen???

colta: i hope this is it for you i really do:thumbup:

AFM had booking in appointment with mw on sunday strange day but its all done now and just anxiously waiting for 12 wk scan next fri, im feeling ok just the usual stuff my bb have got less sore but im still tired, and cant wait till i feel human again. But have to say its been fairly ok so relieved with that. Has anyone elses skin gone bad mine did with ds and its terrible again this time feel like a teenager :haha:


----------



## mailcmm

Mine was ok till 2 days ago. But I think mine is heat rash. It's all over my neck and back. Lol really want it to go away.

Good luck with your scan. Can't wait for pictures. You better post.


Speaking of pictures.... Menb are you ever gonna post some? I am sure I speak for everyone when I say we would love to see the twins.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mine has, I never get that "pregnancy glow". I have several breakouts on my chin right now, that look even worse since I am too lazy to put on make up!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Damn that's a wait. I don't know how you do it. I would be a nervous wreck. My drs office charged $65 for the gender scan insurance doesn't cover it but $65 is well worth a peak. Lol can be done anytime after 16 weeks. Anything like that? Any luck with the Doppler? I am sure you would have mentioned.

well, i figure the dr is going to check for the size of my uterus and if it doesn't seem right then he will order a scan to check. our clinic tells you gender as part of the 20 week scan if you want to know. no extra charge. there is a place like an hour away that will do scans and videos and such. if i really need to know, i could always go there. i haven't been as worried about it because i feel so awful all the time. i'm just assuming that means all is well. though i still have the darn bleeding nightmares now and then. always wake up and have to check. no luck with dopplar. tried again last night. i can hear my heartbeat all over the place, but nothing faster than that. no whooshing of a placenta either. i think i was 16-18 weeks with ds when i heard it at home, so i'm trying not to get too worked up about it.


----------



## colta

Hey all!

Still waiting on AF. Had a few mins of cramping on and off today... and I've been super cranky and moody, but no AF. 
Not sure what to think about the whole situation... It's certainly exciting with regards to the possibility of being pregnant, but we're both very nervous about the whole thing. 
Ah well... I guess we'll find out soon! :thumbup:


----------



## colta

Ah well... nevermind. I guess it was just a false alarm. I started spotting this evening... :shrug:


----------



## television

colta said:


> Ah well... nevermind. I guess it was just a false alarm. I started spotting this evening... :shrug:

sorry but dont let it get you down it will happen:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry about the spotting colta!

Well we are getting carpet in two rooms of our house today! I am excited because we currenty have furniture everywhere! I am ready to get it all back where it belongs!


----------



## mailcmm

Sorry about the witch colta. Hang in there. It will happen for you.


----------



## BERDC99

You girls need to post so I have something to read while I pump.


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I was thinking it was kind of quiet too!

We got our crib put together last night! The dresser is out of the box, but the feel aren't on it yet (I have a feeling this is going to take lots of nagging to get this done). I wish I was closer to having his room ready, but we are getting carpet in our living room/dining room/hallway at the end of the month, so decorating is on hold until then :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL, I was thinking it was kind of quiet too!
> 
> We got our crib put together last night! The dresser is out of the box, but the feel aren't on it yet (I have a feeling this is going to take lots of nagging to get this done). I wish I was closer to having his room ready, but we are getting carpet in our living room/dining room/hallway at the end of the month, so decorating is on hold until then :)

Good luck! With ds I ended up assembling everything myself. Dh kept saying he would do it but he is a last minute person. I'm sure he would have only started the assembly when I went into labor lol!


----------



## moter98

Sorry AF got you colta


----------



## mailcmm

I have put everything together myself. Dh will stay with me and hand me stuff but I am the engineer in this house. 

Here's something to read as I need to vent....

So mil calls dh to tell him that she is really worried for her baby. That I am not thinking about his health or safety. That she is concerned that I won't cosleep. That how could I plan to let my baby sleep alone all night. My answer easily. I simply don't believe in cosleeping. Mainly because I don't sleep. I also don't want to have to transition a toddler into their own room when it isn't necessary. Both my kids slept in their nursery just fine. I had a monitor and when the baby cried I checked. Fed every 4 hours as we used formula and made adjustments as nessecary until the midnight feeding was over. Then if the baby cried I would turn off the monitor and wait 5 minutes and turn it back on. If baby was still crying I went in but 9 times out of 10 they had fallen back asleep. The end result was my children rarely cried and if they did it lasted seconds. I didn't have to spend all day holding crying babies that couldn't spend 10 seconds by themselves. Sil has to get up at 4am to shower and get ready and she's a stay at home mom. I asked why and she said well the baby cries if she can't see me. Holy hell I would shoot myself. That's just plain insanity. 

I am so god damn mad that she would question my attention to my own baby. Dh says I am over reacting and that she wasn't calling me a bad parent. I got madder. How is she not calling me a bad parent? She questioned the welfare of our child. He said well me and my sister slept in her bed until we were 14. I told him that's probably why his dad left. Which was mean. But I definitely don't want my kids in my bed til they are teens. Apparently his dad spent 14 years on the couch. Why register and decorate a nursey. Seems like a waste. This is about the last straw with me. I am getting ready to tell him I won't go there ever again. I seriously hate that woman.


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> You girls need to post so I have something to read while I pump.

Ha! This is so funny cuz that's EXACTLY when I catch up on all my forums--while I pump. :haha:

Sorry I've been out of touch--we've had some pretty busy days around the Murray house. So, both Kaylani and Bernard David are home!! Kaylani came home on Monday and Bernard David followed on Wednesday. We've been to the doctor for our newborn visits and all is great! I'm a little nervous about Bernard David tho cuz he's got really bad nasal congestion. All the NICU nurses and docs as well as our ped said that it's normal for infants and he could have it until 2 months! Ugh...I hate hearing him trying to breathe. :nope: I used saline drops and the bulb this am at the 3am feeding. Got a little out. I bought a Nose Frida from Walgreens.com yesterday, so we'll see how that goes. 

Other than that, we are all doing really well. Those 3am and 6 am feedings are killers, but other than that, we're handling stuff well. 

Oh, I thought I posted links to the blog and tumbler account so y'all could see pics. Oops! :dohh: I'll do that now. Kaylani is up to 5 pounds and little man is up to 4 lbs 2 oz. Those weights were as of Thursday. 

Berdc, yeah pumping is crazy! Sometimes, I just wish the breastmilk would just magically appear. At least my nipples have recovered. I cover them in breastmilk after each pump, let them air dry, stay outta my bra as much as possible and lube up with olive oil before I pump. Apparently, cuz of my exzema, I'm allergic to Lanolin. Whoa---that was bad--cracked nipples like what!!!

Glad to hear that everyone is doing well. Bernard (dad) is in there snoring so loudly, I need to go push him--don't wanna wake those babies til 9!! I might even get another hour of sleep in! :happydance: Later, ladies!!!!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I have put everything together myself. Dh will stay with me and hand me stuff but I am the engineer in this house.
> 
> Here's something to read as I need to vent....
> 
> So mil calls dh to tell him that she is really worried for her baby. That I am not thinking about his health or safety. That she is concerned that I won't cosleep. That how could I plan to let my baby sleep alone all night. My answer easily. I simply don't believe in cosleeping. Mainly because I don't sleep. I also don't want to have to transition a toddler into their own room when it isn't necessary. Both my kids slept in their nursery just fine. I had a monitor and when the baby cried I checked. Fed every 4 hours as we used formula and made adjustments as nessecary until the midnight feeding was over. Then if the baby cried I would turn off the monitor and wait 5 minutes and turn it back on. If baby was still crying I went in but 9 times out of 10 they had fallen back asleep. The end result was my children rarely cried and if they did it lasted seconds. I didn't have to spend all day holding crying babies that couldn't spend 10 seconds by themselves. Sil has to get up at 4am to shower and get ready and she's a stay at home mom. I asked why and she said well the baby cries if she can't see me. Holy hell I would shoot myself. That's just plain insanity.
> 
> I am so god damn mad that she would question my attention to my own baby. Dh says I am over reacting and that she wasn't calling me a bad parent. I got madder. How is she not calling me a bad parent? She questioned the welfare of our child. He said well me and my sister slept in her bed until we were 14. I told him that's probably why his dad left. Which was mean. But I definitely don't want my kids in my bed til they are teens. Apparently his dad spent 14 years on the couch. Why register and decorate a nursey. Seems like a waste. This is about the last straw with me. I am getting ready to tell him I won't go there ever again. I seriously hate that woman.

Hmmm, why is it any of her business in the first place? Seems odd to me. My eyes would cross if my MIL was like that!! I do happen to agree with you about the cosleeping. We did not do it with ds and just believe that he needs to learn to soothe himself. Doesnt mean he didn't get kisses and cuddles an reassurance, we just didn't pick him right away if he was crying. And 9 times out of 10 he did soothe himself and fall back asleep. And no way do we want a toddler in our bed lol! He would never go to sleep. On the other hand, I also respect parents that choose to cosleep. Everyone has different beliefs and opinions. But, I would say this is an instance where mil needs to be told to butt out. Or before you know it she will be raising the baby!


----------



## moter98

I finally heard the heartbeat on my dopplar! I can't believe it! hb was in the 160's and no mistaking it. after weeks of hearing my own heartbeat it's such a relief to FINALLY hear baby!!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> I finally heard the heartbeat on my dopplar! I can't believe it! hb was in the 160's and no mistaking it. after weeks of hearing my own heartbeat it's such a relief to FINALLY hear baby!!

Yay! I am sure that makes you feel much less nervous for your Dr. appt :)


----------



## BERDC99

Today was my due date.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_13447079893018025.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









FB_IMG_13448261421689909.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## menb

moter98 said:


> I finally heard the heartbeat on my dopplar! I can't believe it! hb was in the 160's and no mistaking it. after weeks of hearing my own heartbeat it's such a relief to FINALLY hear baby!!

That is GREAT, Moter!!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I finally heard the heartbeat on my dopplar! I can't believe it! hb was in the 160's and no mistaking it. after weeks of hearing my own heartbeat it's such a relief to FINALLY hear baby!!

Thats such great news bet that is such a weight off your mind:hugs: im so tempted to get one but have scan fri so think ill wait


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Today was my due date.

Awww, she's so cute. Giving me baby fever!


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- she is such a doll! And still so tiny! How much does she weigh now? My little guy may catch her soon ;) I feel like I am carrying an elephant!

Today has had a rough start. First off DH is out of town on a business trip this week, so just me and DS. I got no sleep because I spend half the night trying to roll from side to side to get comfortable and the other half getting out of bed to pee. So besides being tired, it feel like there is a 10lb weight on my chest and I can't breath. Hopefully when he drops I will feel better, because 5-7 more weeks of this sounds awful! Plus DS starts school this week so I get to go to meet the teacher and the first day of school by myself and Dr. appt on Thursday because my Dr. is out of town next week. This baby better behave this week, I don't have any trips to the hospital in my schedule! LOL


----------



## menb

Hey all!! So, hubby starts back to work/ school this week. Just staff meetings all week--no students yet. Our plan is for him to work this week and take off next week to be home with me for his paternity leave. Next week is only freshmen and since he is a junior advisor this year and only teaches sophomore US History, his principal should allow it. :shrug:

So, today is my first day all by myself with the little ones. Other than looking and feeling like an octopus during feedings/ changings, things are going well. My MIL has already called twice. She SO wants me to ask her to come over and help. Not only is that not my personality, but as of now, I wanna see what I can do by myself, ya know? If I've never tried, I'll never know what exactly I need help with. I had to lie to her n say my sister was coming to help in order to appease her and keep her at her house this morning. My hubby thinks its funny. He's like, "just be mean like me and say you don't want her help." Yep, he's that blunt. :/

Well, almost time for the noon feeding/ changing, so catch y'all later! Hope everyone has a great Monday!!:thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well as I suspected little guy is causing trouble while his daddy is away! I have had BH all morning, every 30 min since 8:45, sometimes closer together if I have to get up and walk much. I have been trying to chill out and drink water to see if it helps. Since they aren't strong and are pretty far apart I am giving it a little while longer before I call the Dr. I am hoping they stop soon so I don't have to do that! I was having quite a few yesterday, so I kind of thought today might be rough :( and of course I will be home alone with DS this week! Of course if I tell my parents they will want us to stay with them.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg go to the beach and I miss everything!!!

Twinkie.... How are the hb going? Any relief? Hopefully it's nothing. I say stay with your parents or tell your mom you feel awful and are uncomfortable to begin with and beg her to stay with you.

Moter.... I am beyond ectastic to hear that you found the hb!!!! Omg that's so awesome. I am relieved so I know you must be. Lol make a recording next time. I want to hear!

Berdc... Olivia looks fabulous. Love the pick with the dog... That was a dog right?

Menb... Sounds like the twins are doing great. You must be so happy to have them home.

Tv... Please beg for a scan pick. If not take one with your cell phone. Lol love baby pics!

Colta... How goes the world of ttc and adoption? Going to check out your blog tonight so hopefully you have been typing away.

Afm.... Semi calmed after the mil incident. Woman drives me insane. Not like I haven't already raised to perfectly lovely children. Lol anyway, big u/s tomorrow. It's at 830am so need to go to bed early. Takes 2 hours to get there. Also will get the results of my app but I am not worried because if it was bad someone would have called me by now. Test was 3 weeks ago. Can believe I am almost to the 1/2 way point. It's a sureal dream. And we have decided on part of the baby's name. Our little boy will be named Finn. Now deciding on a middle name but have narrowed it to 2 Sebastian and Beckett. I like Beckett he likes Sebastian. Neither really go but who really uses a last name. I said we should go with all 3 he said that's too much lol. But I am very happy with Finn and so is my son who's favorite show is adventure time. And the main character is named Finn. Finn has a dog that talks named jake and so I found a jake ski hat at Spencer's and bought it for my son to wear at the hospital. He wil be so excited. That's about it here.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie- Olivia is up to 5 14 now. She has gained two pounds already.

Mail- Yes that is our dog. She is always right by Olivias side.
 



Attached Files:







0000.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









000.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2









00.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

twinkie, hope those bh slow down and stop scaring you!

mail- good luck with your u/s tomorrow!

my first dr appt is tomorrow. finally!


----------



## colta

Hey all... glad to hear every one is doing well. 

Twinkie... hope the BH goes away and you can rest a bit. 

Berdc - Olivia is growing so well! She's such an absolute cutie pie. 

Motor - Heart beeps!!! So exciting!

Menb - Glad to hear the twins are doing well, it must be so nice to have them both home. 

TV - Scan pics are a must! I'm living vicariously through all of you with regards to pregnancy... lol :winkwink:, pics are a definite must!

Mail - I will definitely have a new blog post up tonight, we got some exciting news! And I love the name Finn... it's adorable!

AFM - Well... our adoption dreams are quickly starting to take over! We received an information packet Friday about adopting older children in our province. Suffice to say, we were crazy excited. Me and DH read every little bit of information and absorbed it all like a sponge. Unfortunately we did not receive a application/registration form. 
So, I called the adoption office today and spoke with a social worker. She said that she would send us out the proper information/registration form and that our first intake session on September 13th!!
We're so excited!! :happydance: I can't wait to get in there and meet the other prospective adoptive parents and just start the process! It's such an exciting thing! I'm going to be a mom by this time next year!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta I am hoping you will be a mom x2 by this time next year. That's great news. I will wait till the am then to read your blog so you don't have to rush thru it. Lol no pressure. Ready for tomorrow to be here.


OMG I forgot to tell y'all dh felt the baby kick this weekend. Legs McGee gives me a good swift kick every once in awhile and dh actually felt one. They are very few and far between but cool he caught one.


----------



## mailcmm

What time Moter? Can't wait for details


----------



## moter98

2:45. Just routine really. Nothin big. No scan or anything. 

I tried to record the hb but ds was jumping on the bed and couldn't get a clear shot lol!


----------



## moter98

Colta, exciting adoption news! You know what they say, you adopt and then suddenly fall pregnant :)


----------



## mailcmm

Wait til ds is sleeping next time. Lol dr apt will still be exciting. My next routine is in 2 weeks. I am ready. And tomorrow's scan is going to be great. Can't wait to see my little man again.


----------



## moter98

I can't wait till 20 week scan! My first one and we will get to find out what we are having


----------



## mailcmm

I can't wait either. I think it will be a girl.


----------



## mailcmm

Ooo you should do the gender predictor.


----------



## moter98

I think girl too. Gender predictor says girl :)


----------



## mailcmm

Well it was right with me. So hoping you get a girl.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- I hope you get a girl :) BUT the predictor was wrong with both of mine, so don't go by that!

Colta- so exciting!

I have been having BH contractions all day, I called the Dr. in the afternoon and he gave me the usual advice of staying off my feet, drinking plenty, of water blah blah blah, and if they get extremely regular or I have 8 in an hour to go to labor and delivery. WELL... they never seem to get closer than 15 minutes apart, but they still haven't stopped! I have been trying to get some sleep but I seem to be up every hour or so. I am not sure what to do now, I guess just wait it out. They are back to 20-25 minutes apart at the moment. Well back to bed, hopefully I can fall asleep quickly!


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- I hope you get a girl :) BUT the predictor was wrong with both of mine, so don't go by that!
> 
> Colta- so exciting!
> 
> I have been having BH contractions all day, I called the Dr. in the afternoon and he gave me the usual advice of staying off my feet, drinking plenty, of water blah blah blah, and if they get extremely regular or I have 8 in an hour to go to labor and delivery. WELL... they never seem to get closer than 15 minutes apart, but they still haven't stopped! I have been trying to get some sleep but I seem to be up every hour or so. I am not sure what to do now, I guess just wait it out. They are back to 20-25 minutes apart at the moment. Well back to bed, hopefully I can fall asleep quickly!

It was wrong on me too.


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- I hope you get a girl :) BUT the predictor was wrong with both of mine, so don't go by that!
> 
> Colta- so exciting!
> 
> I have been having BH contractions all day, I called the Dr. in the afternoon and he gave me the usual advice of staying off my feet, drinking plenty, of water blah blah blah, and if they get extremely regular or I have 8 in an hour to go to labor and delivery. WELL... they never seem to get closer than 15 minutes apart, but they still haven't stopped! I have been trying to get some sleep but I seem to be up every hour or so. I am not sure what to do now, I guess just wait it out. They are back to 20-25 minutes apart at the moment. Well back to bed, hopefully I can fall asleep quickly!

It was wrong on me too.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Well it was right with me. So hoping you get a girl.

It was wrong with ds. He was supposed to be a girl, lol! Spent the first 20 weeks calling him her and she, ha! This time I'm making my guesses and all but waiting on the scan before I start calling baby he or she. :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie, have the hb slowed down yet?


----------



## television

i will 100% get photo this time they just didnt offer 1 with last scan suppose things can still happen at wks, im excited but scared, just want the next 3 days to hurry the hell up.


----------



## Twinkie210

tv- I hope the days fly by for you!

Well the contractions finally stopped at 9 this morning (in total they last 36+ hrs!) A couple got as close together as 10 minutes and I was going to go into L&D to get checked out and they just stopped! I texted my friend who is a L&D nurse and she said they sounded more like prelabor not BH contractions and told me just to go to the hospital if they start again, not to wait until I am having 8 in an hr like the Dr. said. So I don't know what to think! I am just glad they stopped and I hope they don't return for at least 4 more weeks! (I would prefer 5 :))


----------



## mailcmm

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/5899a8d302df0a68c6b6030c0267596c.jpg

Finn Sebastian

Everything looks good. Lab screwed up blood work so waiting on one last result and we will be home free. So happy


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> tv- I hope the days fly by for you!
> 
> Well the contractions finally stopped at 9 this morning (in total they last 36+ hrs!) A couple got as close together as 10 minutes and I was going to go into L&D to get checked out and they just stopped! I texted my friend who is a L&D nurse and she said they sounded more like prelabor not BH contractions and told me just to go to the hospital if they start again, not to wait until I am having 8 in an hr like the Dr. said. So I don't know what to think! I am just glad they stopped and I hope they don't return for at least 4 more weeks! (I would prefer 5 :))

I had something similiar happen with ds. I always got them often, but suddenly I was getting them continually. Like every couple minutes. Went in for the stress test and dr told me I was gonna deliver early. Well, he was wrong. I went full term. I think I was around 34 weeks at the time. The bh lasted about an hot that frequently then slowly went back to just 3-5 an hour


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/5899a8d302df0a68c6b6030c0267596c.jpg
> 
> Finn Sebastian
> 
> Everything looks good. Lab screwed up blood work so waiting on one last result and we will be home free. So happy

So happy for you!


----------



## moter98

Appt went great! Heartrate was 166. Dr said maybe its a girl


----------



## mailcmm

Yay!!! Omg so exciting!!!! You must be super excited right now


----------



## moter98

I am! Dr is so reassuring and thinks everything is gonna go great. He said I'm not gonna have a retained placenta this time. He knows how much it traumatized me lol! Just the best dr ever! So positive!


----------



## mailcmm

That's great. So glad it went well. Now you can breathe easier I am sure. Time is flying by.


----------



## moter98

Yes it is!


----------



## BERDC99

You girls make me miss being pregnant.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- love the pic!

Motor- little guy had a heart rate in the 160's at 13 weeks too :) I think he is just a really active little baby his heart rate is still usually in the 150s. I really hope your high heart rate means a girl, it would be great to have one of each!

Well I went to pick up the rest of DS's school supplies and nearly passed out at Kmart! I was so glad my Mom was there, because if it had been just me and DS I probably would have passed out, but DS did say he would drag me out of the store if that happened, nice of him huh??? LOL :) Can anything else go wrong this week??? I need Friday to come quickly! DH wants me to call the Dr. tomorrow and see if they will let me come in for a BP check, but I already told him I have an appt on thursday. It seems silly to call tomorrow when I am going to see the Dr. the next day! I think he is extra worried since he is across the country on a business trip and won't be home until Friday evening.


----------



## mailcmm

I think you should listen to hubby. That's what the drs are there for. At least call the nurse. Open with I have an apt tomorrow but this is what's going on. Then ask if she thinks waiting would b ok or if should you come in. That's what I would do anyway. Hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Twinkie210

I am going to see how today goes. I am guessing it was a jump in my BP that caused the light headedness and almost passing out. If I am still feeling OK, I am planning on going into work for half a day, so I will check my BP there, but I might call the Dr. office just to give hubby peace of mind. 

Luckily it is another easy day for me, because I took half the day off to take DS to his first day of school. I can't believe he is going to be in the 3rd grade!!


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> You girls make me miss being pregnant.

Ha Ha oh dear you should start trying again :happydance:

moter: so pleased for you :happydance:

mail: pic is great so lovely to see healthy babies all round just hope mine is up there with them.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> I am going to see how today goes. I am guessing it was a jump in my BP that caused the light headedness and almost passing out. If I am still feeling OK, I am planning on going into work for half a day, so I will check my BP there, but I might call the Dr. office just to give hubby peace of mind.
> 
> Luckily it is another easy day for me, because I took half the day off to take DS to his first day of school. I can't believe he is going to be in the 3rd grade!!

Hope everything settles down for u i bet it just because dh is away baby is playing up:baby:


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> You girls make me miss being pregnant.

Have another one!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Mail- love the pic!
> 
> Motor- little guy had a heart rate in the 160's at 13 weeks too :) I think he is just a really active little baby his heart rate is still usually in the 150s. I really hope your high heart rate means a girl, it would be great to have one of each!
> 
> Well I went to pick up the rest of DS's school supplies and nearly passed out at Kmart! I was so glad my Mom was there, because if it had been just me and DS I probably would have passed out, but DS did say he would drag me out of the store if that happened, nice of him huh??? LOL :) Can anything else go wrong this week??? I need Friday to come quickly! DH wants me to call the Dr. tomorrow and see if they will let me come in for a BP check, but I already told him I have an appt on thursday. It seems silly to call tomorrow when I am going to see the Dr. the next day! I think he is extra worried since he is across the country on a business trip and won't be home until Friday evening.

Ds's was in the 160's, then 150's range too. I know they are all old wives takes and fun to speculate. But I'm not getting my heart set on a gender till the scan. Then watch out, the planning begins!

I hope you feel better. Why does this sort of thing always happen when dh is away?


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Mail- love the pic!
> 
> Motor- little guy had a heart rate in the 160's at 13 weeks too :) I think he is just a really active little baby his heart rate is still usually in the 150s. I really hope your high heart rate means a girl, it would be great to have one of each!
> 
> Well I went to pick up the rest of DS's school supplies and nearly passed out at Kmart! I was so glad my Mom was there, because if it had been just me and DS I probably would have passed out, but DS did say he would drag me out of the store if that happened, nice of him huh??? LOL :) Can anything else go wrong this week??? I need Friday to come quickly! DH wants me to call the Dr. tomorrow and see if they will let me come in for a BP check, but I already told him I have an appt on thursday. It seems silly to call tomorrow when I am going to see the Dr. the next day! I think he is extra worried since he is across the country on a business trip and won't be home until Friday evening.
> 
> Ds's was in the 160's, then 150's range too. I know they are all old wives takes and fun to speculate. But I'm not getting my heart set on a gender till the scan. Then watch out, the planning begins!
> 
> I hope you feel better. Why does this sort of thing always happen when dh is away?Click to expand...

You are better than me, I had my self convinced this one was a girl. I won't say I was disappointed when he was a boy, just kind of surprised!

I told DH it is his fault that all this is happening, because he isn't in town :)


----------



## mailcmm

Lol I bet he doesn't feel guilty at all. 3rd grade was a great year. Ds is going into 4th and dd is going into 5th. Tonight is open house at 7pm and Friday is their first day. 

My feet are so swollen. Think it's the heat. They hurt though. Feel like my skin may pop.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> You girls make me miss being pregnant.
> 
> Have another one!Click to expand...

I want to, but my husband says no. I also want to know what my chances are of getting toxic again.


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- Preeclampsia is scary, so I understand! You could always talk to your Dr. about the chances and risks when you might be ready again. But for now enjoy your little princess, you know all too well they grow up too fast!

Mail- Sorry your are dealing with swelling! That is one symptom I haven't had a problem with, for some reason my body just doesn't retain water (at least not in my feet) and I am glad it doesn't! Take a rest and elevate your feet! I am sure you are doing too much in this summer heat!

Feeling much better today! (Well aside from being tired since I no longer sleep at night, but I am pretty sure that has to do with my massive belly:dohh:) I have only had a couple contractions, one was quite painful. It made me realize how close labor is! Thank goodness for pain meds! The anestesiologist will be my best friend!

Here is a pic of DS at his first day of 3rd grade!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> You girls make me miss being pregnant.
> 
> Have another one!Click to expand...
> 
> I want to, but my husband says no. I also want to know what my chances are of getting toxic again.Click to expand...

my husband says no too. but he said no after the first one and here i am pregnant. give him some time and he might just come around. i don't anything about toxemia chances. maybe someone else knows?


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Berdc- Preeclampsia is scary, so I understand! You could always talk to your Dr. about the chances and risks when you might be ready again. But for now enjoy your little princess, you know all too well they grow up too fast!
> 
> Mail- Sorry your are dealing with swelling! That is one symptom I haven't had a problem with, for some reason my body just doesn't retain water (at least not in my feet) and I am glad it doesn't! Take a rest and elevate your feet! I am sure you are doing too much in this summer heat!
> 
> Feeling much better today! (Well aside from being tired since I no longer sleep at night, but I am pretty sure that has to do with my massive belly:dohh:) I have only had a couple contractions, one was quite painful. It made me realize how close labor is! Thank goodness for pain meds! The anestesiologist will be my best friend!
> 
> Here is a pic of DS at his first day of 3rd grade!
> View attachment 459333

awww, what a little man! glad you are feeling better.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Lol I bet he doesn't feel guilty at all. 3rd grade was a great year. Ds is going into 4th and dd is going into 5th. Tonight is open house at 7pm and Friday is their first day.
> 
> My feet are so swollen. Think it's the heat. They hurt though. Feel like my skin may pop.

you poor girl! i had that with ds. hoping to avoid it this time. it was awful


----------



## mailcmm

Great picture Twinkie. I cry every year on the first day of school. Lol I am a goob.

Feet are better. Thank goodness.


----------



## colta

Hey all... 

I have a bit of a conundrum. DH and I currently are going to be renting an apartment.... which is great. It's a nice place, in a nice neighbourhood and it is just generally nice. 
The conundrum in this... my dad pulled me and DH aside last night and asked us if we would be interested in a "Rent-to-buy" situation with his house, under the stipulation that he be able to stay here 16 days out of the month while he works. 
The difference between our apartment and the house in terms of money is about $300.00 after all the bills/insurance/rent/etc. 
The thing is, is that I really don't trust my dad as far as I could throw him. I know we'd run into issues somewhere along the line. He would come here from his girlfriends (the reason he wants to sell the house, she lives in another province) and start yelling and going on that the dishes weren't done/laundry wasn't done/house was a mess... 
Plus, on top of that... anyone living with us has to be named/criminal record checked as part of the adoption process... and I'm not going to lie to the adoption worker... he abused me (physical/emotional/mental) and neglected me as a child, what social worker is going to allow us to adopt while he is likely to be in the house more often than not. 
I dunno... I've almost seemed to answer my own questions I guess... I just am totally flabbergasted. I know that this is more than likely a scheme for him to be able to get rid of the house, be cost free and have a free place to live when he comes back to our province to work 16 days a week. 

UGH! This is more stress than I want right now.!


----------



## Twinkie210

We actually did a "rent to own" from my father-in-law on the house we live in now. While it is nice that we essentially have an interest free loan (he paid for the house out right- must be nice huh?), it is kind of stressful, because I feel like we are constantly in debt to him. To top it off I HATE our house and our neighborhood, but we feel like we have to stay in the house until we have paid it off.

I think that the situation with your Dad is going to cause more harm than good, so I would stick with the apartment.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I don't think you should do it. 16 days is half the month. And I am sorry if it isn't any of my business but your dad doesn't sound like a great guy. You and dh have been wanting a baby and the adoption pretty badly it seems. I'd stick with the apartment and make do until something better comes along. The only thing you need to ask yourself is... If I have a baby tomorrow would I want to raise him/her in a house with my dad? If the answer is no then don't do it.

From the personal side... My mom had a dad who emotionally/physically abused her and my grandma. He was an alcoholic to boot. He left when my mom was 11 for another woman but continued to torment them. Even after all that my mom actively sought out a relationship with this man. Each time she got hurt, but still she tried. And when he got to the end she went out and got him and his wife and brought them here to take care of them both. And when he died he left everything to his wife's granddaughter who he had never met. Even after that my mom took care of the wife because her son wouldn't (the granddaughters father) my mom and dad made two trips to new York to bury both of them and even arranged services. My mom never found what she was looking for. So I understand you situation a bit and can tell you how any child you bring into that home will feel. Notice I never once referred to him as my grandfather? I have no good feelings connected to that man and as far as I am concerned he is an ass. He hurt my mom over and over again and I hate him for it. Watching her slave over them was sickening. Watching him treat her badly though the years was even worse. And don't even get me started on how much friction the situation caused in my parents marriage. Anyway, you situation may not be that extreme but if he is going to come back for 16 days and be abusive about things it's really not worth it.


----------



## menb

BERDC99 said:


> You girls make me miss being pregnant.

Me too! I didn't think I'd want to get pregnant again since 1) we've got one of each and 2) how stressful the beginning was, but I just told Bernard yesterday that I miss being pregnant and want another one. ??? :shrug:

Going to the hospital everyday for almost 3 weeks and seeing those baby bumps was so sad for me. I truly loved being pregnant!!!


----------



## menb

Colta, hopefully you and hubby have made your decision by now, but I agree with what everyone else has said. Not worth it!! Get your apartment with hubby and get ready for the next chapter in your lives! :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well more contractions again today :( I monitored them for 3 hrs this morning and they were between 20-30 minutes apart. I left work early (again) and called my Dr. office. They said to just take it easy and to come at my regularly scheduled appt (2:30). So now I am just sitting here timing contractions. I am hoping they stay far enough apart so that I can just go to my Dr. appt and don't have to make a trip to L&D. the last two were 5 and 8 minutes apart (but I think they were flukes, because the rest have still been 15 minutes apart). I am tired of this already!


----------



## moter98

are they painful at all twinkie? i read that you get them more frequently after a first baby. also, i had them starting at 20 weeks with my son and had them round the clock, about every 15-20 minutes till i delivered. so annoying! the good news is that your body is doing the prelabor work now so the actual delivery should go quicker/easier for you!
if you are worried about it why don't you request a NST at your appt today? they should be able to do that for you pretty easy. don't see why they couldn't


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, this is a lengthy post, but this is everything that happened this afternoon/evening...

My actual appt went fine, bp was a little high 149/89, baby's heart rate was 129 I think, which is kind of low for him, but in the normal range. He checked my cervix and it is closed, long, and thick, so contractions aren't doing anything. So then he sent me to be monitored. Ugh that was a nightmare! I was monitored for 2 hrs and my contractions we pretty much 5-6 minutes apart the whole time (they were 7 minues apart when I went in for my appt). So they gave me a shot to stop them and said if the shot worked they would monitor me for 45 more minutes and I could go home. Well then the nurse reviewed the baby's heart rate and realized it was dipping more than what they like (there were times his went below 110 bpm) so they sent me to radiology for a biophysical profile. Little guy passed with 8/8, so then they sent me back for additional monitoring. All said and done I was at the hospital (not counting my dr appt) for 4 hrs! Now I am on limited activity (whatever that means) and pelvic rest. My dr. told me not to work tomorrow (which was my day off anyway) but I guess I will call and find out if I can go back to work on Monday. This has been a long day! I am going to climb into bed and hopefully sleep!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... What a nightmare day. If its any consolation it had contractions 1 min apart for 5 days with both my kids and they did nothing. No dilation or anything. I was 36 weeks though. With dd they induced because they felt bad for me. With ds I started to bleed so they induced as well. My point is that if it wasn't for blood or sympathy I could have went several more weeks like that. Lol now you are asking how is that consolation? Lol the contractions although painful don't necessarily mean labor is immenint. Hang in there as long as you can, but I am gonna bet your little guy will be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks mail! I kind of think little guy will be the same way, I see an induction around 38 weeks in my future. With that said, they don't want me contracting regularly this early, so even though they are not causing dilation, I am still supposed to go back to L&D if the contractions return and are less than 10 minutes apart.


----------



## moter98

Sounds like you had an eventful and scary day Twinkie! Did the contractions stop now?


----------



## television

12 weeks 1 day due 28th feb :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> View attachment 460379
> 12 weeks 1 day due 28th feb :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awww, so awesome tv!


----------



## mailcmm

Omg... Tv that's awesome. So very very happy for you. Great pic.


----------



## Twinkie210

TV- that is awesome! Cute pic too!

Motor- So far yes contractions have stopped. I'm just hoping they don't return! They stopped Tuesday morning and returned stronger and closer together Thursday morning. but knowing they are not causing dilation is reassuring!

What is everyone's plans for this weekend? Sunday is my baby shower (well it is just family, since I had a shower with DS 9 years ago) but I can't wait it will be lots of fun! Oh and DH gets home tonight!


----------



## moter98

So glad they have stopped Twinkie. Bet you will feel better having dh home!
Have fun at your shower. They are so much fun.

I have my cousins bachelorette party tomorrow. Hoping I can make it through without feeling sick. I still feel awful about half the time now. Part of the bachelorette is a 3 hour dinner cruise. Hoping to feel good for that as I'm stuck on that boat for three hours regardless, lol!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Glad contractions have stopped. Baby showers are so much fun. Mine is next month. A tad early but I also have to have one where dh is from. That one is in October. I thought nov and dec where bad months for a shower. People get so busy at the holidays. Hope you get everything you need.i need everything. Got rid of everything after ds. Ex only wanted 2 and I never dreamed I would get divorced. Let alone remarried and pregnant lol.

Moter.... A cruise sounds awful. All the pitching and rocking. Making me quesy just thinking about it. Call the dr and see if Dramamine is ok. I hope the water is placid.


----------



## moter98

It's on a lake so it shouldn't be too bad. Just not looking forward to it with my stomach already being iffy. hoping tomorrow will be one of my good days.


----------



## Twinkie210

I think babies r us sells some kind of band for morning sickness, similar to what you use for sea sickness (may even be the same thing). I also found that hard candy helped. I used the preggy pop drops and even just regular peppermint life savers seemed to help!

mail- I doubt we get everything, it is only a small shower for family (although my family is a decent size). But I am sending DH out to get the car seat tomorrow, just so we have it :) We got lucky and my SIL let us borrow a bunch of stuff from her, we have her bassinet, play gym, and bumbo chair, and someone else gave us a swing. The only thing we need soon that we don't have (besides the carseat) is the crib mattress, oh and a bathtub. I already have a little of all the basics... crib sheets, hooded towels, wash clothes, burp rags, receiving blankets, etc. I tried to keep most of what I had with DS, even though we knew there would be a big age gap, but after 9 years most things are faded or worn out.


----------



## mailcmm

So dr called. I don't know how to feel about it. After my 1st Tristan my results were 1:890. My age alone risk is 1:140. So huge jump. After my 2nd tri screen my results dropped to 1:650. So still a great number but went lower. Asked what dr reccommened and he said nothing. That the us looks great and the numbers are good. Just wanted the number to get bigger. Dh is ecstatic. So I am just going to go with it.


----------



## moter98

You've had a scan already right to check for birth defects? You know, the 20 week scan checks for all that but you had it earlier didn't you? If they didn't find anything on there I think you can rest easy


----------



## mailcmm

Can they tell about downs syndrome from an us? That's what the squential came back high risk for. Low risk in the nt. as far as other trisomys negative.


----------



## mailcmm

Just checked.... We didn't have any soft markers. Us was normal. Nt was normal and 1st tri blood work was normal. This last blood test came back 1:10 downs. 1:10000 other trisomys. But dr said when combined with previous tests I am still low risk. It's just that 1:10 number is so low


----------



## moter98

I think they Check for soft markersof this like hole in heart etc


----------



## mailcmm

Ok so after pouring over google I am less worried. I found 2 medical sites. One said out of 3000 women 48 babies had downs all of which tested positive in the 1st trimester screen 1057 tested positive after combined test all which were false positives. And from what I understand a result of 1:890 would have excluded me from further testing. Found another site that says the squential blood test cannot be looked at by itself and must be combined with 1st trimester screen to be accurate. Makes me feel much better.


----------



## moter98

Stop worrying mail! I'm sure everything is fine. Your results are good!! If thy weren't, the drs would be offering you an amnio


----------



## moter98

So my mom is giving me a huge guilt trip about my cousins bachelorette party. I am not staying overnight at the hotel like some are. They will be up partying till the sun rises. I just don't feel well enough to do it, not to mention i will be stone cold sober in a room full of drunk women! So my mom thinks I should just suck it up and says its only for one night. I figured noone would mind if I left around 10-11. The dinner cruise starts at 4pm. What do you ladies think? Am I being selfish leaving earlier?


----------



## moter98

I should add that I am personal attendant in her wedding. We were pretty close as kids, but not anymore. We see each other at family functions but that's it.


----------



## mailcmm

You are not being selfish. You are pregnant and need to take care of you and baby. Say you stay and they party it up all night like they will and then the next day you get home and still have a child to take care of. So no sleep for you. I wouldn't be staying either. Do the cruise and go home and rest. If they don't understand that you need your rest right now they aren't your friends.


----------



## colta

Good news ladies!! Our adoption registration form came in the mail!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

We're bringing it into the adoption offices Monday! I'm so excited... this our first step into parenthood!
So, providing everything goes well... we'll be in our adoption intake program on the 13th of September!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> You are not being selfish. You are pregnant and need to take care of you and baby. Say you stay and they party it up all night like they will and then the next day you get home and still have a child to take care of. So no sleep for you. I wouldn't be staying either. Do the cruise and go home and rest. If they don't understand that you need your rest right now they aren't your friends.

Thanks! I wish my mom felt the same way!!


----------



## mailcmm

Well moms are into saving face in the family. She doesn't want to be the mom with the kid who slighted the bride.... And we all know how brides can be. Lol but you're not slighting the bride your pregnant and feel icky. Plus you'll be the party pooper yawning and sitting while everyone else is dancing and drinking. They'll be drunk and you'll be sober. They may feel uncomfortable because they want to party and they know you can't. Your mom will get over it. Maybe you can take the bride to lunch or for a pedicure during the week just the two of you. You can tell her on the boat that because your pregnant and not up to a night of revelry you would really like to make it up to her and do something special just the two of you. That should appease anyone concerned.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta that's awesome. So excited for you. Can't wait to here how it goes.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Good news ladies!! Our adoption registration form came in the mail!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> We're bringing it into the adoption offices Monday! I'm so excited... this our first step into parenthood!
> So, providing everything goes well... we'll be in our adoption intake program on the 13th of September!

Great news colta. So exciting!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Well moms are into saving face in the family. She doesn't want to be the mom with the kid who slighted the bride.... And we all know how brides can be. Lol but you're not slighting the bride your pregnant and feel icky. Plus you'll be the party pooper yawning and sitting while everyone else is dancing and drinking. They'll be drunk and you'll be sober. They may feel uncomfortable because they want to party and they know you can't. Your mom will get over it. Maybe you can take the bride to lunch or for a pedicure during the week just the two of you. You can tell her on the boat that because your pregnant and not up to a night of revelry you would really like to make it up to her and do something special just the two of you. That should appease anyone concerned.

in this case, it's just my mom lol! she's like this with every family function. if we show up a half hour late or leave early we hear about it the next day. if i don't dance at a wedding or talk to enough people, i hear about it the next day. there is always something i didn't do right! she feels like we embarrass her by doing these things. i've come to the conclusion there is no making her happy on this issue.


----------



## mailcmm

My mom is the exact same way. I think because she has issues with how her dad left and the only family she has is on my dads side we are just never good enough compared to our cousins. Funny thing is our cousins aren't that great. We all are about equal in intelligence and financial status. So i don't get it. After plenty of therapy I just get off the phone. Lol it was awful at first but now she is learning to keep her thoughts to herself. I simply say I'm not going to talk about this ill call you later when you have gotten over it. Then I don't take her calls for a day or two call her and she doesn't dare mention it for fear of more silent treatment. But as I said.... Years of therapy to be able to pull that maneuver off.


----------



## moter98

Oh my! I have kept my mouth shut for years and even gone so far as to rearrange an cancel plans to attend these family functions. Only problem is, she still is somehow not happy! Maybe it's the hormones but I'm done with trying to please her. It's impossible anyway. When she wants to get into everything that I am inevetibaly gonna do wrong today im just gonna tell her I'm sorry she feels that way. I may even tell her that from now on our family is gonna do our best, but we may not make it to all family functions. And we may show up late and we may even leave early. And if she has a problem with it that is her problem not mine. Oh my gosh, felt so good just saying that to you guys. I never stand up to my mother lol! I still get scared of being reprimanded like I did when I was a little girl. I need therapy lol!


----------



## mailcmm

My therapist used to ask me, " if you stand up for yourself what's the worst that could happen?" I would reply "she may not speak to me again." therapist would say "and then you wouldn't being getting criticized and it will be her loss" took me a long time to get up the courage but now I just reply with I am sorry you feel like that or it must be hard having a child that doesn't live up to your expectations. I will say... always use words with conviction and never ever say but. Also don't bicker after you say your piece the conversation must be over. I follow with I am done talking about this or if you continue I will leave. 5 or 6 times of establishing your boundaries and she will I've up. My mom never bullies me anymore. The hardest part is getting past the feeling that you let them down or are being disrespectful. But in actuality that works both ways. If nothing else you will feel better not having to jump thru mommys flaming hoops. Lol


----------



## moter98

Thanks for the advice! I will try it. And just try to avoid my mother today as me not staying overnight is gonna ruin her whole day today lol! How does my leaving ruin her day anyway? She is so good with the guilt trips.


----------



## mailcmm

Lol exactly. How does it even pertain to her? Total silliness. Be strong!


----------



## moter98

I know! If it ruins her day, her problem not mine.


----------



## mailcmm

Well I hope you have fun on the cruise.

Afm... Dh felt Finn kick 3 times today. Awesome.


----------



## moter98

Oh so cool! Can't wait to feel baby kicking.

Had a great time at the bachelorette. Didn't start to feel sick till around 9 and made it till 10 :) and my mom even said thanks for coming! I think out conversation the day before has helped


----------



## mailcmm

Awesome Moter. So glad she didn't give you crap. 

My boy kicks hard. I didnt think we would be feeling them so soon. I have been feeling them for about 3 weeks and hubby felt them last weekend and this weekend. This weekend we could even see the kick. Maybe Finn thinks my kidney is a soccer ball lol.


----------



## moter98

You've got a strong one in there!


----------



## moter98

so whenever i listen to babies heartbeat on dopplar i always get this really loud whooshing sound which i assume is the placenta. do you think that's normal? i'm just wondering if its so loud cause it is implanted on the front instead of the back? haha, look at me, another thing to think/worry about


----------



## mailcmm

I hear it loud too. It's normal.


----------



## moter98

ok good!


----------



## mailcmm

Been awfully quiet. How is everyone?

Me... I am tired. Been up 2 nights in a row because an armadillo decided to make his nighttime home near my porch where my dog sleeps. The dog is a basset hound and wants to eat the armadillo. So he spends the whole night barking. Tonight I kill the armadillo. We already have the gun ready. As soon as Manwich starts to bark that little gray ******* is toast. I will sleep tonight damnit. Lol having a garage sale this weekend. So I cleaned out the kids play room. It's gorgeous. Tomorrow when they come home thought it will be destroyed again I am sure. So I am exhausted from lackof sleep and too much work. Oh my crib and changing table will be here in 2 days. So excited to start putting the nursery together. Want to be finished by november so I can get organized for Christmas. Giving birth end of dec early jan is gonna be a night mare. So much to do to prepare for baby and then add holidays to that. Yikes


----------



## colta

Mail - love your dog's name... Manwich is fantastic!

So... I can't remember if I already said this, but no worries on the dad's house front, me and DH have no intention of taking over his place. We felt the same way you all did about it and are not going to be taking that 'deal'. 

In other news, our adoption application has been given to our local social development office! We're officially in the system! Now it's just a wait for us to attend our intake session (Sept 13th) and then start our PRIDE training... so yay!!!! Super excited!


----------



## mailcmm

Fabulous colta! Did the pride instructor get trained? How long will it be before you can start? (yes I have been following the blog lol

Our animal names are hysterical for all of them... We have 3 cats 1 named cat & 1 named mouse. The 3rd is named black 13 after the source of evil in the Stephen kings the dark tower series. He all black with glowing eyes and completely feral. Of course he lives in our house. We have 3 dogs. Matilda after natilie portmans role in the proffession. She's a mut and she isn't friendly with dogs or people's. Then there's manwich and the big giant head. Bgh is an American bull dog with the biggest head I have ever seen. When he barks a lot I say incoming message from the big giant head. (anyone see 3rd rock from the sun?) then the pigs are Leroy brown and Elvira. We had a rooster named monkey and porn rabbits named coco sprinkles and bun bun foxy. Oh and the goats... We have 4 the girls daisy and buttercup and the boys Sargent sumac and major dandelion. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies missed me??? I don't have time to read all the posts but I thought I would update on what has been going on.

OK, so I think I already posted that I went in last Thursday to get a shot to stop the contractions, well the contractions started back up Saturday, then stopped saturday night, then started again Monday morning. Well I had an appt with the other Dr. in our office, since mine was out, as a follow up to my visit to the hospital last week. He checked me said every thing looked good and said I was OK to return to work and resume any other activities (with the exception of sex). Well I mentioned that I was having contractions again and he said to just go back to the hospital if they got closer together or stronger. Well they got to be about 5 minutes apart yesterday afternoon and I was bleeding a little (probably from the cervical check) but I decided to make another trip to the hospital just in case. Well that turned into a 6 hr stay. They monitored me for awhile, was going to give me another shot, but my pulse was too high, so they gave me two doses of Procardia instead. This only stopped the contractions for about 20 minutes, then they started again. The Dr. really didn't know what to do because I was having regular contractions, but was not dilating (he checked again last night). He decided to give me a prescription for Procardia that I am currently taking every 4 hrs, which doesn't stop the contractions completely but slows them down, hopefully enough to keep me from dilating or effacing. So I go back on Thursday to be checked again and if my cervix is still closed I will take the meds until I am 36 weeks, if it has changed any they will have to decide what course of action to take next. It has been quite a week!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... What a weekend! I think you will be just fine but I would ask the dr about a steroid injection for babies lungs just in case. I am not sure when they can give that but I know boys are notorious for late lung developement. My son was almost 37 weeks 7lb 8oz and 23.5 inches long and still had trouble. Safe then sorry I always say. I am gonna inquire about the shot because I know I won't go much past 37 wks and want to make sure it's not an issue. Anyway here's a link for info

https://www.babycenter.com/404_should-i-take-steroids-during-preterm-labor_5437.bc


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... Way to go on the second trimester!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie, how scary and stressful for you! I'm praying those darn contractions stop for a few weeks and leave you in peace.


----------



## moter98

Mail, love all the unique animal names :)

Colta, how exciting! And so great you all want to adopt. It's always been something I wanted to do myself only dh hasn't agreed. There are so many children already in this world that need a mommy and daddy to love them!


----------



## moter98

I think I may finally be coming out of the ms era. Been feeling all right for 4 days now. Besides being tired but I will take that over nausea any day. I will never take feeling good for granted again.


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- Yay for the progress in the adoption process!!!

Moter- I am glad you are feeling better and yay for second tri!

Mail- I don't think they will give me the shots since I am not dilated and my first was born full term. But my SIL who works in the NICU says that in general boys do fair worse than girls. Even DS who was born full term at 38.5 weeks still needed oxygen for several hours after he was born.


----------



## BERDC99

Hope to have some big changes coming our way!!


----------



## mailcmm

Omg berdc are you going to ttc again? I noticed your ticker. That's awesome. 

Twinkie... Hopefully you won't need it and the contractions will stop. You think they would be more proactive though. I didn't dilate or efface either but the contractions started to effect me and the babies heart rates. Eventually they had to call it on both. With ds they didn't do the shot because he was huge. But just like with this baby both kids were born 3wk early to a due date that had been changed twice so they were really 5 weeks early by lmp. I can't imagine how big they would have been if I had kept them 5 wks. Lol this time my date was moved up a week cause he measured big at first us and they thought about changing it at this last one. He's measuring another week and a half bigger then he should be. They decided to just leave it where it is because they are gonna induce me early anyway. On tuesday at my next appointment I am gonna ask more questions. They just keep asking if my dates are right. I know they are. I had a full on horrible crime scene April 13. I can't forget it because we also had too much to drink with friends that night and the next day was my dds bday party and it was miserable for me. Lol I have tried to tell them big babies run in the family. My brother was 10lb 11 oz and 28 in long. I was 9lbs 8 oz and 23 inches long. They told my mom after my brother that if she had another child it would be bigger then my bro. She was too scared to try so they never had another. My folks wanted 4 kids. So we shall see. Are you all prepared otherwise? Nursey done bags packed etc. it will be here before you know it. I know you must be ready too. Can't imagine being 9mo in this heat. So ready for fall.


----------



## BERDC99

Mail-Yes, we are going to try again as long as my husand gets the job he is interviewing for on Friday. If he does get it I will be able to quit my job and stay at home with them. I am really not looking forward to going back to work because i do not want to leave Olivia. The longest I have been away from her is five hours and that was just when I worked a Saturday doing hair and she stayed with her Daddy. 

I am still pumping every three hours or so. Still don't make enough milk to feed her so supplementing with formula. She is doing good sleeping at night. Most nights she sleeps five to six hours before waking up. She gets shots in two weeks and I am not looking forward to them. 

Here is a few more pictures that I never posted......
 



Attached Files:







new.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1









new2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1









new3.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- your pics are so cute! You are very lucky, I wish hubby was more open to another baby. I had him considering it, until all the trips to the hospital the past week, now he says definately not, I guess I will have to wait and see.

Well the nursery is not quite done, but getting there. I have my bag mostly packed, I just need a few more things. I have the baby's coming home outfit ready. So I am almost there ;)


----------



## moter98

For cute berdc! Love all the unique pictures. 

Twinkie, just give dh some time. Once baby is here and grows a little older he just may change his mind. I remember saying after ds's birth i was never doing that again. Yet here I am, lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

That is funny moter, after DS's birth I was ready to have more right away! I even had a difficult delivery/recovery with him and still wanted more (probably the hormones though :)) DH always just looks at the financial part of having a baby, but a few years from now he may change his mind.

Well I have another Dr. appt today, and assuming I have no change in my cervix still I should get to resume all activity (except I will probably be on pelvic rest until 36 weeks :() I have had a few more contractions this morning, but nothing too strong, so hopefully the medicine is working!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> That is funny moter, after DS's birth I was ready to have more right away! I even had a difficult delivery/recovery with him and still wanted more (probably the hormones though :)) DH always just looks at the financial part of having a baby, but a few years from now he may change his mind.
> 
> Well I have another Dr. appt today, and assuming I have no change in my cervix still I should get to resume all activity (except I will probably be on pelvic rest until 36 weeks :() I have had a few more contractions this morning, but nothing too strong, so hopefully the medicine is working!

for me it wasn't anything about the actual labor or birth that put me off, it was the retained placenta. they manually removed when my epi had already worn off. it was very traumatic for me and dh and the MOST painful experience of my entire life. do not wish to repeat, ever. though dr has assured me they will take the time to bring me to theatre next time. he said most women never even feel it. i think the dr didn't realize how long my epi had been unplugged for.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- That was how my forcept delivery was. The nurse had convince me not to get a refill on my epidural because "some women push more effectively when they can feel a little bit". Well by the time they decided to do the forcept delivery I was feeling more than a "little". It was the most painful thing I have ever felt and I do not want to repeat that if I can help it. 

Well my appt went well, everything is still the way it should be, but since I am still having contractions, the Dr. wants me to stay on limited activity. He says he doesn't believe in full bed rest because there is no proof that it actually prolongs a pregnancy and it usually drives the woman crazy. So I am home atleast another week from work, but I get to see MY Dr. next Thursday. On Monday the dr. thought the baby felt like he was head up, but yesterday he felt like he was head down. They are going to do an ultrasound on Thursday just to make sure.

Well after my appt my contractions got stronger and closer together. I am pretty sure that little guy was trying to make me go back to labor and delivery. The first dose of medicine I took didn't stop them, but the second helped some. All in all they were 5 minutes apart for 5 hrs yesterday afternoon and again for another couple hoursi n the evening. I sure hope the contractions start like this when it is actually time!


----------



## television

morning all nothing to really report feeling loads better actually still the odd sicky feeling and still bit tired but i more energy(i think).
Just waiting on the next mw check which is 16 weeks and hoping i will hear heartbeat.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am glad you are feeling better!


----------



## moter98

I'm bleeding. At the ER. Dr doesn't think my uterus is where it should be for this far along. Sending me for a scan soon. Trying not to break down


----------



## moter98

Had the scan and they couldn't find anything that's causing the bleeding. Said cervix looks long and closed. Uterus, placenta and baby all look normal. Baby had a heartrate of 156. TEch said its a boy.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Had the scan and they couldn't find anything that's causing the bleeding. Said cervix looks long and closed. Uterus, placenta and baby all look normal. Baby had a heartrate of 156. TEch said its a boy.

oh my word how worrying at this stage glad they cant see anything bad, bet it was lovely to see the baby:happydance: how bad was the bleeding?


----------



## moter98

I had one small clot and pink spotting, then nothing till 9 last night after got back from the ER I had tiny tiny clot and tiny bit of pink spotting. The dr that reviewed my scan pics was not an OB so I don't really trust his opinion. I'm calling my clinic tomorrow and request my OB to look at the scan pics. I'm still very worried.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I had one small clot and pink spotting, then nothing till 9 last night after got back from the ER I had tiny tiny clot and tiny bit of pink spotting. The dr that reviewed my scan pics was not an OB so I don't really trust his opinion. I'm calling my clinic tomorrow and request my OB to look at the scan pics. I'm still very worried.

bless you i bet you are worried. Have you had any cramps or was it just bleeding?


----------



## moter98

yes light cramping on and off. but i've always had that so i don't know if it's anything to be concerned about.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg Moter. I hope everything is ok. I have been tied up all weekend and just got online. How are you feeling now. Does your dr not have an emergency line? If I have problems they page a midwife who decides wether she will see me or call the dr. Hopefully it's nothing. On the upside you got to see the baby. How sure was the tech about it being a boy? Can you still hear the baby with your Doppler?


----------



## moter98

haven't had any more spotting for 5 hours so really hoping it's gone for good and just some fluke thing. my dr doesn't have a direct line or anything. we have a nurseline, but there's really nothing new they can tell me. i have requested through our online mychart that my dr review the scan pics and see if he thinks it all looks ok. hoping to hear back tomorrow afternoon as he is in surgery monday mornings. i'm worried sick and keep listening to hb on dopplar just to make sure. i feel fine though, maybe a little pressure feeling but i'm really hoping it's normal. we are sure it's a boy. here's some of the scan pics. 2nd pic is the nut shot, lol. and we were so sure it was a girl cause of how sick i was we haven't thought of any boy names.
 



Attached Files:







20120825182221421 2.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









20120825183431484 2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mailcmm

Will pray for you. He looks great. Hope all this just disappears. God I can't imagine how scared you are. Well I can but it's not the same. Hugs coming your way. Hang in there and I will keep checking on you.


----------



## moter98

thanks. i really thought i was in the clear and pretty relaxed. after all, i made it to the 2nd trimester. HA! my worry is in full force again.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh moter, I am so sorry you are having bleeding. I know how worrisome it is! Did the Dr. check your cervix or just looke at it? That can make the bleeding worse (After the Dr. checked my cervix on Monday I had spotting for 3 days. Hopefully it is just that your cervix is irritated and the spotting will clear up on its own. Take it easy and try to stay off your feet (Ha I know that is hard to do chasing after DS!). Congrats on the boy btw! I bet your DS will be a great big brother! And they really won't be that far off in age correct? I bet they will be great friends when they get older and will give you a headache wrestling and fighting as they grow up! :)


----------



## moter98

no, they never did a pelvic exam. just an ultrasound. the u/s showed my cervix was 4cm and closed. do you think i should ask for a pelvic exam? i did have a routine pap at 13 weeks and that came back normal if that makes a difference.


----------



## moter98

oh and they would be 2 years 8 months apart if all goes as planned. ds would LOVE a baby brother. he gets lonely sometimes being the only child.


----------



## Twinkie210

If they could tell that your cervix was 4 cm and closed, then no I wouldn't want them to do a pelvic exam if it were me. I was just asking since it can also cause bleeding. Have you had sex 48 hrs prior to the bleeding? That is always the first question my Dr. asks too, since sex can cause irritation to the cervix. (I know this because I have had so many episodes of bleeding during this pregnancy I have lost count!) I hope your Dr. gets back to you soon, but for now try to relax knowing that your little guy looked good on the ultrasound and has a nice strong heartbeat :)


----------



## moter98

bd 3 days before so i just don't see how it could be that. they said placenta looked good. it is fundal. tech said its on the front and wrapped around the top of uterus. just a variation of normal she said. uterus looked fine, cervix looked fine. baby looked fine. basically everything looked as it should and they don't have an explanation. the tech said it could be leftover blood or cervical irritation. for the life on my i cannot think of any sort of irritation that could have happened. and not sure what she meant by leftover blood. it's the clots that really scare me. they were small, but i don't like seeing them. only other times i saw them were during my losses.


----------



## mailcmm

Tomorrow will be here before you know it. I would call you dr first thing in the am. Don't wait on him. Explain to the nurse what's going on and ask to be fit in. Any more spotting or is has it stopped?


----------



## mailcmm

Ok maybe this will help. After my last d&c it was days after the bleeding had stopped and I passed a bunch of clots. I panicked because they were large like goofball large. I called the dr and they said they sometimes blood gets trapped in the uterus and can later pass after clotting. Think pooled blood in a moist pocket. Doesn't clot all the way and then passes with blood and clots. Maybe the bding caused some bleeding they took time to pass.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Ok maybe this will help. After my last d&c it was days after the bleeding had stopped and I passed a bunch of clots. I panicked because they were large like goofball large. I called the dr and they said they sometimes blood gets trapped in the uterus and can later pass after clotting. Think pooled blood in a moist pocket. Doesn't clot all the way and then passes with blood and clots. Maybe the bding caused some bleeding they took time to pass.

that does make me feel better! thanks.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah he didn't even blink just spat that out and said I would live. He acted like this happens all the time.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Tomorrow will be here before you know it. I would call you dr first thing in the am. Don't wait on him. Explain to the nurse what's going on and ask to be fit in. Any more spotting or is has it stopped?

my dr is in surgery monday mornings so he isn't in clinic till the afternoon. i'm hoping to hear from him by late tomorrow afternoon. no spotting for almost 8 hours now. hope that means its gone away now.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Yeah he didn't even blink just spat that out and said I would live. He acted like this happens all the time.

yep, not a big deal to the dr, but it is to us!


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I know. I wouldn't be able to cope with your dr. I would worry too much. Other then the one crazy midwife my drs office is great. Always call me right back and do whatever it takes to make me calm. Even if it's unnecessary. Plus I can reach them nights and weekends. what would you do if you went into labor? I just don't understand how they don't have an on call person. 

I have been having a wierd problem. After I eat a meal I get completely lethargic. Not just sleepy but pass out. Worried its the start of diabetes but hoping its just the blood flow. But Finn is quite the kicker. So wierd how strong he is. We can watch my belly jump. Really didn't think this happened so early.


----------



## moter98

We don't have much choice here. It's this clinic or just see a GP. If i go to preterm labor now i go to ER. If its past 20 weeks I am allowed to go to labor and delivery and see an actual OB instead of the ER. It's because there is nothing they can do right now should anything happen. After 20 weeks it's possible to prevent preterm labor I guess. I googled it of course.


----------



## moter98

Have you asked your dr about it? That would scare me. Hope it resolves itself. That's crazy you can see kicking! I am barely showing. Little bump and not feeling movements at all. But I saw em on the scan!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Ok maybe this will help. After my last d&c it was days after the bleeding had stopped and I passed a bunch of clots. I panicked because they were large like goofball large. I called the dr and they said they sometimes blood gets trapped in the uterus and can later pass after clotting. Think pooled blood in a moist pocket. Doesn't clot all the way and then passes with blood and clots. Maybe the bding caused some bleeding they took time to pass.
> 
> that does make me feel better! thanks.Click to expand...

I had exactly the same nearly a wk had past since d and c and past big clots so scared to death phoned hospital they were like yea thats fine.
I really hope it is some irritation but its so worrying. Ive also read that straining to go for a no 2:blush: can cause irritation if youve been a little bit constipated. Baby looks great :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

I know there is nothing my dr can do versus the ER it's just nice to get that personal attention. To get the news from someone you have seen before instead of a random stranger.

How are you this am? Bleeding still gone? Hope so. Woke up and thought of you first thing.

I am calling the dr this am. I am really worried its diabetes. But I found a web site that said if you eat a big meal most of your blood is diverted to your gut and this causes less to go to your brain so you pass out. As scary as that sounds apparently it's normal. Lol the joys of pregnancy never cease to amaze me. I feel ok otherwise. As for the movement... It's insane how strong Finn is. Dh is a big guy. 6"3 195lb. He also has really long legs (36 inseam.) so I think Finn takes after daddy. He looks so long in pictures and at my last us they mentioned he is very large. At 18 weeks he was 9oz instead the average 6. And the tech said we were measuring closer to 20 weeks. She was inclined to move my due date but they already moved it once. If you go by lmp I was only 17 wks so he is actually measuring 3 weeks ahead.


----------



## mailcmm

Lol here's the latest bump pic

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/5d690fb80ffcd2e462e1ceb88acdca80.jpg


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Ok maybe this will help. After my last d&c it was days after the bleeding had stopped and I passed a bunch of clots. I panicked because they were large like goofball large. I called the dr and they said they sometimes blood gets trapped in the uterus and can later pass after clotting. Think pooled blood in a moist pocket. Doesn't clot all the way and then passes with blood and clots. Maybe the bding caused some bleeding they took time to pass.
> 
> that does make me feel better! thanks.Click to expand...
> 
> I had exactly the same nearly a wk had past since d and c and past big clots so scared to death phoned hospital they were like yea thats fine.
> I really hope it is some irritation but its so worrying. Ive also read that straining to go for a no 2:blush: can cause irritation if youve been a little bit constipated. Baby looks great :happydance:Click to expand...

Really?!!!! I hadn't thought of that. Yes, I was constipated just 3 hours before the bleeding.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I know there is nothing my dr can do versus the ER it's just nice to get that personal attention. To get the news from someone you have seen before instead of a random stranger.
> 
> How are you this am? Bleeding still gone? Hope so. Woke up and thought of you first thing.
> 
> I am calling the dr this am. I am really worried its diabetes. But I found a web site that said if you eat a big meal most of your blood is diverted to your gut and this causes less to go to your brain so you pass out. As scary as that sounds apparently it's normal. Lol the joys of pregnancy never cease to amaze me. I feel ok otherwise. As for the movement... It's insane how strong Finn is. Dh is a big guy. 6"3 195lb. He also has really long legs (36 inseam.) so I think Finn takes after daddy. He looks so long in pictures and at my last us they mentioned he is very large. At 18 weeks he was 9oz instead the average 6. And the tech said we were measuring closer to 20 weeks. She was inclined to move my due date but they already moved it once. If you go by lmp I was only 17 wks so he is actually measuring 3 weeks ahead.

No more spotting since noon yesterday, knock on wood. 

Wow, you think he will be a big baby or you will go early?
Hope all is well an you don't have to deal with diabetes too.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Lol here's the latest bump pic
> 
> https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/5d690fb80ffcd2e462e1ceb88acdca80.jpg

Now thats a baby bump! I have hardly any bump. It's smaller now than it was just a week or two ago. I'm hoping that just means I was really bloated in the first tri. The alternative would not be good news. But, the tech that did my scan said baby and uterus look to be the right size. Hope she's right. Super paranoid about everything now


----------



## mailcmm

Constipation definitely causes bleeding. I tried so hard not to strain early on as I didn't want to see any blood. Fxd that's what it is and great that the bleeding has stopped. 

Yes I think Finn will be big and I will go early. My first two were big and early. Lol ds was 7lb 8 oz and 23.5 inches and born at 36 wks. If I kept him till 40 he would have been a 9-10lber.


----------



## moter98

This is my 15 week bump, if you can call it a bump even. This is my 2nd and I'm barely showing at all. I really hope that's normal.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0670.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> This is my 15 week bump, if you can call it a bump even. This is my 2nd and I'm barely showing at all. I really hope that's normal.

I know im a wk or so behind you but im still really small i think i look less pregnant the last week but i think its just down to bloating, but i can feel a hard lump at the bottom which i presume is my uterus and baby i think we will just get a bump 1 day:thumbup:


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Constipation definitely causes bleeding. I tried so hard not to strain early on as I didn't want to see any blood. Fxd that's what it is and great that the bleeding has stopped.
> 
> Yes I think Finn will be big and I will go early. My first two were big and early. Lol ds was 7lb 8 oz and 23.5 inches and born at 36 wks. If I kept him till 40 he would have been a 9-10lber.

ouch *eyes watering*


----------



## television

television said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Constipation definitely causes bleeding. I tried so hard not to strain early on as I didn't want to see any blood. Fxd that's what it is and great that the bleeding has stopped.
> 
> Yes I think Finn will be big and I will go early. My first two were big and early. Lol ds was 7lb 8 oz and 23.5 inches and born at 36 wks. If I kept him till 40 he would have been a 9-10lber.
> 
> ouch *eyes watering*Click to expand...

my ds was 6lb 12oz full term but i have a different partner and hes a big boned person so worrying this baby will be bigger


----------



## mailcmm

That bump looks great Moter. Remember this is my 3rd. Lol I have looked pregnant since conception. 

Tv they tales have it that mom determines birth size and dad determines overall size. The women in my family have big babies. And we cook em fast. Lol 

I am pretty sure Finn will come in dec all on his own. 

Have to go to work. Client was in the hospital and just got out. Needs food ASAP. So I am off. Just want to veg. Garage sale really took it out of me this weekend. Oh well cest la vie.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> That bump looks great Moter. Remember this is my 3rd. Lol I have looked pregnant since conception.
> 
> Tv they tales have it that mom determines birth size and dad determines overall size. The women in my family have big babies. And we cook em fast. Lol
> 
> I am pretty sure Finn will come in dec all on his own.
> 
> Have to go to work. Client was in the hospital and just got out. Needs food ASAP. So I am off. Just want to veg. Garage sale really took it out of me this weekend. Oh well cest la vie.

oh right im small so im happy with that tale :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> This is my 15 week bump, if you can call it a bump even. This is my 2nd and I'm barely showing at all. I really hope that's normal.
> 
> I know im a wk or so behind you but im still really small i think i look less pregnant the last week but i think its just down to bloating, but i can feel a hard lump at the bottom which i presume is my uterus and baby i think we will just get a bump 1 day:thumbup:Click to expand...

hope so! with #1 i had a tiny bump yet at 21 weeks. just thought i would show much sooner with 2nd one. i was way bigger in the first tri, but i would always wake up with a flat belly. it was probably just all bloat.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Constipation definitely causes bleeding. I tried so hard not to strain early on as I didn't want to see any blood. Fxd that's what it is and great that the bleeding has stopped.
> 
> Yes I think Finn will be big and I will go early. My first two were big and early. Lol ds was 7lb 8 oz and 23.5 inches and born at 36 wks. If I kept him till 40 he would have been a 9-10lber.
> 
> ouch *eyes watering*Click to expand...
> 
> my ds was 6lb 12oz full term but i have a different partner and hes a big boned person so worrying this baby will be biggerClick to expand...

my son was 6lb 12 oz too full term!!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> That bump looks great Moter. Remember this is my 3rd. Lol I have looked pregnant since conception.
> 
> Tv they tales have it that mom determines birth size and dad determines overall size. The women in my family have big babies. And we cook em fast. Lol
> 
> I am pretty sure Finn will come in dec all on his own.
> 
> Have to go to work. Client was in the hospital and just got out. Needs food ASAP. So I am off. Just want to veg. Garage sale really took it out of me this weekend. Oh well cest la vie.

i guess i'm just obsessing over everything now. stupid spotting. just go away and stay away!

have fun at work.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- yup straining can cause spotting... I had some light pink spotting last night after a BM, but it probably doesn't help that I have had 4 cervical checks in less than 2 weeks, I am sure my cervix is just tired of being poked and prodded!

Mail- DS was 8lb 14oz and I was induced at 38.5 weeks, they said he would have been at least 9.5lbs if I had went to my due date. I am afraid that this little guy is the same way. Oh and he was super strong when I was early too. I started feeling actual kicks around 16-17weeks and DH and DS could feel the kicks by 19 weeks. All of my ultrasounds have measured exactly right for size, but DS was not a long baby, just heavy. He was 21 inches when he was born. And neither me nor DH are big people, I am 5'3 and DH is 5'6, but DH is very broad. He wears a 18in neck in a dress shirt and a 52in dress coat! DS was pretty much all body and had a giant pumpkin head, LOL.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- yup straining can cause spotting... I had some light pink spotting last night after a BM, but it probably doesn't help that I have had 4 cervical checks in less than 2 weeks, I am sure my cervix is just tired of being poked and prodded!
> 
> Mail- DS was 8lb 14oz and I was induced at 38.5 weeks, they said he would have been at least 9.5lbs if I had went to my due date. I am afraid that this little guy is the same way. Oh and he was super strong when I was early too. I started feeling actual kicks around 16-17weeks and DH and DS could feel the kicks by 19 weeks. All of my ultrasounds have measured exactly right for size, but DS was not a long baby, just heavy. He was 21 inches when he was born. And neither me nor DH are big people, I am 5'3 and DH is 5'6, but DH is very broad. He wears a 18in neck in a dress shirt and a 52in dress coat! DS was pretty much all body and had a giant pumpkin head, LOL.

you too? maybe it's more common than i thought. sure does scare you though! 

my ds was an average size and length i think. but his head was and still is HUGE, lol!


----------



## mailcmm

My bro was 10lbs 11 oz and 28" long. Born exactly on his due day. Long babies run in our family. Ds turned out average for being almost 2 feet at birth but dd.... She was 22.5 inches and is now 5 ft tall. She's 10. Lol my bros daughter is 3 and it wearing size six jeans. Seems the girls got the height. My daughter is the tallest person in her class. Even the boys. I am only 5'2" lol and was 23 inches at birth. Figure dd will stop growing in middle school like I did.


----------



## mailcmm

Any word yet from dr Moter?


----------



## moter98

nurse called me. my dr isn't in today, but she had another OB look at the scan pics and he says it all looks fine. she will have my OB look at them tomorrow too. it's a mystery i guess.


----------



## mailcmm

And still no more spotting?


----------



## moter98

no more as of now


----------



## mailcmm

Then I am gonna say its one of those fluke things. I think your boy will be just fine. And you already know what your having. You got to see him.and according to drs he looks great. I'd say not a total shit weekend. So thoughts on names?


----------



## Twinkie210

I'd say it is probably from your cervix, probably the pressure from straining with a BM broke some of the blood vessels. If another Dr. agrees he looks fine, then I wouldn't worry any more. Worrying only does harm no good :)

So I agree with mail, what names are you thinking???


----------



## moter98

i will try not to worry too much. easier said than done! hoping it was just some fluke thing and won't happen again. all i can do at this point is wait and see what happens. been using my dopplar ALL the time now. 

I really like Alec. dh first said no, then i made him look through the baby names book and he said he would think about it, lol! boys names are so much harder than girls names. we already had the girls full name picked out. only we aren't having a girl. :dohh: would still really like a girl though. may have to try to convince dh to have another one


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> i will try not to worry too much. easier said than done! hoping it was just some fluke thing and won't happen again. all i can do at this point is wait and see what happens. been using my dopplar ALL the time now.
> 
> I really like Alec. dh first said no, then i made him look through the baby names book and he said he would think about it, lol! boys names are so much harder than girls names. we already had the girls full name picked out. only we aren't having a girl. :dohh: would still really like a girl though. may have to try to convince dh to have another one

i went camping a couple of weekends ago went to toilet and strained couple of spots of blood when i wiped it scared the life out of me, but im quite sure its from straining im quite sure all will be fine.:thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> i will try not to worry too much. easier said than done! hoping it was just some fluke thing and won't happen again. all i can do at this point is wait and see what happens. been using my dopplar ALL the time now.
> 
> I really like Alec. dh first said no, then i made him look through the baby names book and he said he would think about it, lol! boys names are so much harder than girls names. we already had the girls full name picked out. only we aren't having a girl. :dohh: would still really like a girl though. may have to try to convince dh to have another one

LOL, we will be in the same boat, I had multiple girl names picked out, but I agree boys names are harder! I am giving DH a couple years and then start planting the whole baby seed in his brain again :)


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i will try not to worry too much. easier said than done! hoping it was just some fluke thing and won't happen again. all i can do at this point is wait and see what happens. been using my dopplar ALL the time now.
> 
> I really like Alec. dh first said no, then i made him look through the baby names book and he said he would think about it, lol! boys names are so much harder than girls names. we already had the girls full name picked out. only we aren't having a girl. :dohh: would still really like a girl though. may have to try to convince dh to have another one
> 
> i went camping a couple of weekends ago went to toilet and strained couple of spots of blood when i wiped it scared the life out of me, but im quite sure its from straining im quite sure all will be fine.:thumbup:Click to expand...

really? kinda feel better not being the only one this happened to.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i will try not to worry too much. easier said than done! hoping it was just some fluke thing and won't happen again. all i can do at this point is wait and see what happens. been using my dopplar ALL the time now.
> 
> I really like Alec. dh first said no, then i made him look through the baby names book and he said he would think about it, lol! boys names are so much harder than girls names. we already had the girls full name picked out. only we aren't having a girl. :dohh: would still really like a girl though. may have to try to convince dh to have another one
> 
> LOL, we will be in the same boat, I had multiple girl names picked out, but I agree boys names are harder! I am giving DH a couple years and then start planting the whole baby seed in his brain again :)Click to expand...

i'm having to replan everything in my head now. i had mentally decorated the nursery for a girl already and thoughts of all the pretty dresses i was gonna buy, lol! now i'm in the process of changing everything in my head, :) i think i will start planting the idea in dh's head in couple years too. see if he comes around. our problem with names is dh only wants short names with one or 2 syllables and nothing "unique". makes it hard for us to agree.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i will try not to worry too much. easier said than done! hoping it was just some fluke thing and won't happen again. all i can do at this point is wait and see what happens. been using my dopplar ALL the time now.
> 
> I really like Alec. dh first said no, then i made him look through the baby names book and he said he would think about it, lol! boys names are so much harder than girls names. we already had the girls full name picked out. only we aren't having a girl. :dohh: would still really like a girl though. may have to try to convince dh to have another one
> 
> i went camping a couple of weekends ago went to toilet and strained couple of spots of blood when i wiped it scared the life out of me, but im quite sure its from straining im quite sure all will be fine.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> really? kinda feel better not being the only one this happened to.Click to expand...

from what ive read its very common because so much blood is there so your cervix is so sensitive and its very easy to burst a blood vessel.
I have decided not to find out the sex, i want it as a surprise buts it so hard everything is blue or pink:dohh:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i will try not to worry too much. easier said than done! hoping it was just some fluke thing and won't happen again. all i can do at this point is wait and see what happens. been using my dopplar ALL the time now.
> 
> I really like Alec. dh first said no, then i made him look through the baby names book and he said he would think about it, lol! boys names are so much harder than girls names. we already had the girls full name picked out. only we aren't having a girl. :dohh: would still really like a girl though. may have to try to convince dh to have another one
> 
> i went camping a couple of weekends ago went to toilet and strained couple of spots of blood when i wiped it scared the life out of me, but im quite sure its from straining im quite sure all will be fine.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> really? kinda feel better not being the only one this happened to.Click to expand...
> 
> from what ive read its very common because so much blood is there so your cervix is so sensitive and its very easy to burst a blood vessel.
> I have decided not to find out the sex, i want it as a surprise buts it so hard everything is blue or pink:dohh:Click to expand...

hoping that's all it was and it's not gonna happen again. could really do without anymore of that!

i couldn't wait to find out. i am a planner and just have to know so i can have everything ready when baby arrives. because if it were a girl, there would be pink and princesses everywhere, lol! i wouldn't be able to do neutral colors for a girl. i love all things girly. :)


----------



## BERDC99

Motor- I am sure it was a strainfull BM. I had bleeding ealry on from it. Ty not to stress. It is bad for you and the baby boy. 

TV- There is no way I could wait till delievery to find out the sex. It would be so hard to prepare since evrything is pink or blue.

Twinkie- You are 34+4 today. That is how far along I was when I had Olivia. 

Where is Colta? 

Menb- How are you and the twins doing? When are you going back to work?

AFM-I go back to work next Tuesday. I really am not looking forward to going back because I will only be seeing Olivia four hours per day. We are still waiting around to hear back about the interveiw my husband went on. He said the interview went great and that they want him to come back sometime this week to meet the owner. All I can do is pray that all works out in the end so I can quit my job and stay home with Olivia.


----------



## moter98

thanks berdc. i'll try not to spend too much time worrying.

hope your dh gets the job. would be so great for you to get to stay home with Olivia!


----------



## moter98

just thought of this. that chinese gender chart predicted both times i would have a girl and both times, boy. i know it's just for fun, but so many people say how accurate it is.


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> Where is Colta?

Still here... just not much to input I suppose. Just working and going through life. 
We're moving on Wednesday to a nice uptown apartment. Unfortunately it'll only be temporary as it's two bedrooms and we need three for adoption preparations. 
So, we'll be looking at new places, hopefully with the same rental company. 

The new job is going okay... nothing spectacular... just a call center. But it pays the bills for now, so I can't complain too much. 

My friend... the one I had mentioned a while ago who got pregnant to save her marriage... She just had her son. He's a cute little munchkin... but it's been very hard for me to go on facebook and see my wall plastered with happy smiling pictures of her and her husband with their new addition... it's cutting deep... which sounds petty, I know. But, I can't help how I fell. I'm happy for her, I just need to maintain my distance. 

On the adoption front, our intake meeting is scheduled for the 13th of Sept... so that's fast approaching... but yeah. I'll send a personalized message to all of you later on, right now I need to finish packing. :dohh:


----------



## mailcmm

Dr apt today. Forgot to call yesterday so thinking I may just not eat or drink before I go. Maybe they will do a glucose tolerance. Finn is hungry though. Already kicking me. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- Yay for the new apartment, even if it is only temporary. Sept 13th is soooo close, I bet you are anxious! I don't think it is really petty to feel that way about your friend. It isn't fair that someone else can get pregnant and have a baby just to save their marriage, yet you want a child for all the right reasons and yet you aren't the one who just gave birth. I completely get that!

Berdc- I hope you hubby hears about the job soon so you can stay home with Olivia!

Me and DH went to our CPR class last night. The nurse who was teaching it started off by saying that she has only had to take two women up to labor and delivery from the class in 20 years, and of course DH looks over at me :) But little guy behaved himself for the most part. I had a few contractration 20-25 minutes apart, but I am sure it had more to do with doing the actual CPR than anything else. That is quite a workout!


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Motor- I am sure it was a strainfull BM. I had bleeding ealry on from it. Ty not to stress. It is bad for you and the baby boy.
> 
> TV- There is no way I could wait till delievery to find out the sex. It would be so hard to prepare since evrything is pink or blue.
> 
> Twinkie- You are 34+4 today. That is how far along I was when I had Olivia.
> 
> Where is Colta?
> 
> Menb- How are you and the twins doing? When are you going back to work?
> 
> AFM-I go back to work next Tuesday. I really am not looking forward to going back because I will only be seeing Olivia four hours per day. We are still waiting around to hear back about the interveiw my husband went on. He said the interview went great and that they want him to come back sometime this week to meet the owner. All I can do is pray that all works out in the end so I can quit my job and stay home with Olivia.


I know its hard not finding out the sex but i just want a surprise when it comes out:happydance:
How come you go back to work so early we get 9 months off with pay but can have 12 months off if we wish.


----------



## television

well nearly 14 weeks pregnant and i was sick for the first time this morning oh no no no this better not start now


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Dr apt today. Forgot to call yesterday so thinking I may just not eat or drink before I go. Maybe they will do a glucose tolerance. Finn is hungry though. Already kicking me. Lol

good luck at your appt! let us know how it goes


----------



## moter98

television said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Motor- I am sure it was a strainfull BM. I had bleeding ealry on from it. Ty not to stress. It is bad for you and the baby boy.
> 
> TV- There is no way I could wait till delievery to find out the sex. It would be so hard to prepare since evrything is pink or blue.
> 
> Twinkie- You are 34+4 today. That is how far along I was when I had Olivia.
> 
> Where is Colta?
> 
> Menb- How are you and the twins doing? When are you going back to work?
> 
> AFM-I go back to work next Tuesday. I really am not looking forward to going back because I will only be seeing Olivia four hours per day. We are still waiting around to hear back about the interveiw my husband went on. He said the interview went great and that they want him to come back sometime this week to meet the owner. All I can do is pray that all works out in the end so I can quit my job and stay home with Olivia.
> 
> 
> I know its hard not finding out the sex but i just want a surprise when it comes out:happydance:
> How come you go back to work so early we get 9 months off with pay but can have 12 months off if we wish.Click to expand...

9 months off with pay?!!!!!! with ds i was off 8 weeks, no pay. we can take 12 weeks off without getting fired. anymore than that and they can fire you.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Motor- I am sure it was a strainfull BM. I had bleeding ealry on from it. Ty not to stress. It is bad for you and the baby boy.
> 
> TV- There is no way I could wait till delievery to find out the sex. It would be so hard to prepare since evrything is pink or blue.
> 
> Twinkie- You are 34+4 today. That is how far along I was when I had Olivia.
> 
> Where is Colta?
> 
> Menb- How are you and the twins doing? When are you going back to work?
> 
> AFM-I go back to work next Tuesday. I really am not looking forward to going back because I will only be seeing Olivia four hours per day. We are still waiting around to hear back about the interveiw my husband went on. He said the interview went great and that they want him to come back sometime this week to meet the owner. All I can do is pray that all works out in the end so I can quit my job and stay home with Olivia.
> 
> 
> I know its hard not finding out the sex but i just want a surprise when it comes out:happydance:
> How come you go back to work so early we get 9 months off with pay but can have 12 months off if we wish.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 months off with pay?!!!!!! with ds i was off 8 weeks, no pay. we can take 12 weeks off without getting fired. anymore than that and they can fire you.Click to expand...

well we get 90% of wages i think for 1st 6 weeks then you get smp which is only £135 a week so its hard if your used to high wages, but you get that for 9 months and then can have another 3 months off without pay so 12months in total they cant fire you they have to give you your job back and also have to helpful with hours etc


----------



## television

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Motor- I am sure it was a strainfull BM. I had bleeding ealry on from it. Ty not to stress. It is bad for you and the baby boy.
> 
> TV- There is no way I could wait till delievery to find out the sex. It would be so hard to prepare since evrything is pink or blue.
> 
> Twinkie- You are 34+4 today. That is how far along I was when I had Olivia.
> 
> Where is Colta?
> 
> Menb- How are you and the twins doing? When are you going back to work?
> 
> AFM-I go back to work next Tuesday. I really am not looking forward to going back because I will only be seeing Olivia four hours per day. We are still waiting around to hear back about the interveiw my husband went on. He said the interview went great and that they want him to come back sometime this week to meet the owner. All I can do is pray that all works out in the end so I can quit my job and stay home with Olivia.
> 
> 
> I know its hard not finding out the sex but i just want a surprise when it comes out:happydance:
> How come you go back to work so early we get 9 months off with pay but can have 12 months off if we wish.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 months off with pay?!!!!!! with ds i was off 8 weeks, no pay. we can take 12 weeks off without getting fired. anymore than that and they can fire you.Click to expand...
> 
> well we get 90% of wages i think for 1st 6 weeks then you get smp which is only £135 a week so its hard if your used to high wages, but you get that for 9 months and then can have another 3 months off without pay so 12months in total they cant fire you they have to give you your job back and also have to helpful with hours etcClick to expand...

8 weeks that must be hard going back to work when they are so young our nurseries dont even take babies till their 3 months old


----------



## moter98

wow, that would be so awesome! with ds i had to save up and plan for the weeks i took off. it's crazy the difference from country to country


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> wow, that would be so awesome! with ds i had to save up and plan for the weeks i took off. it's crazy the difference from country to country

i really cant believe the difference im shocked i bet thats hard going for you. I must say im glad to get the help im self employed so things are slightly different for me but basically its on the same lines.


----------



## mailcmm

Well I failed the tolerance test. Go back in the am for the 3hour. This sucks.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> wow, that would be so awesome! with ds i had to save up and plan for the weeks i took off. it's crazy the difference from country to country
> 
> i really cant believe the difference im shocked i bet thats hard going for you. I must say im glad to get the help im self employed so things are slightly different for me but basically its on the same lines.Click to expand...

it was actually easy for me! i work for my family business and was able and still able to bring ds to work with me!!! i went to part time after i had ds. that wasn't the plan. i even had daycare deposit down. but, after i had ds i just couldn't bear to leave him. when the next one comes, i will quit and stay home with the boys. i will continue to work for DH from home until they are school age. then will decide what to do then. if dh is still doing well i may stay working for him, or i will get a job during the kids school hours.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Well I failed the tolerance test. Go back in the am for the 3hour. This sucks.

oh no! did they say what happens if the 3 hour one comes back not good news?


----------



## mailcmm

So I am home now. Still bummed. I really love my carbs. But i'll do whatever I need to. Hoping tomorrow I pass but don't have high hopes. I passed out from the 50g glucose drink. I think the 75g one may kill me. Lol did some research so I know what my levels need to be. Know I will get an abnormal result for at least the first draw. My level today was 178 on the 50g so I can only imagine it higher on the 75g. 180 or higher is abnormal. So then only one other draw has to be abnormal and they diagnosis you with gd. When I told dr about my fainting after meals and she saw how big the baby is she sent me right to the lab. she also wants me to start coming every 3 weeks instead of 4.

Colta... Good luck with the apartment. Can't wait for sept for your adoption meeting. I saw the odd life of Timothy green last night and it made me think of you and dh. It's a tear jerker but you may enjoy it.

Berdc... When should you know for sure about Dhs job? I really hope he gets it. My job is off hours so it's not so bad leaving my kids. Can't imagine how hard it would be to sit in an office and wonder. Praying it works out and you can stay home with sweet little Olivia. Shes just gorgeous.

Menb... Are we ever gonna see some pics of those twins? I am sure I speak for everyone when I ask that. Lol how are they doing? How's being home?

Moter... I take it no signs of spotting still? Any word from dr? I know the nurse showed another ob was just wondering if yours got a look? When is your next appointment?

Twinkie... Still with the contractions? I read in what to expect when you are expecting that it's normal. That lots of women have ineffective contractions in the last month. Only if the cervix is open should you worry. So I really think you will make it a few more weeks. Cool on the CPR class. Was it fun?

Tv... You luck duck. 135 pounds is the equivalent of $250 dollars. But I know having lived in the uk that 135 doesn't go far. Lol the cost of living there is ridiculous. When is your next appointment?


----------



## moter98

hope it all works out just fine for you mail. ugh, why is there so much stress and complications in pregnancy? this is supposed to be the time where we are "glowing" and oh so happy enjoying our pregnancies.

no more spotting as of now. nope, haven't heard from my dr. i know he's in today cause my friend works there and checked for me. i guess i am not a high priority. hoping to hear something back by end of day.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Well I failed the tolerance test. Go back in the am for the 3hour. This sucks.
> 
> oh no! did they say what happens if the 3 hour one comes back not good news?Click to expand...

No just that I would have gd. Then I guess we will talk about what that means.

On the rant side Dhs mom drives me insane. I am not panicked or worried. And if she posts on my fb page one more time about how fine we will be And how this is gods plan may smack her. I am just irritated that this pregnancy couldn't just be normal and like my last two and how hard it is to be pregnant after so many losses. Or the fact that my age doesnt help. And she doesn't get that I can't blow every little thing off as gods big plan and just accept that. She also doesn't get that at my age with our past problems how much worse this can get. Especially if we add gd to the list. Sorry but I want to scream.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> hope it all works out just fine for you mail. ugh, why is there so much stress and complications in pregnancy? this is supposed to be the time where we are "glowing" and oh so happy enjoying our pregnancies.
> 
> no more spotting as of now. nope, haven't heard from my dr. i know he's in today cause my friend works there and checked for me. i guess i am not a high priority. hoping to hear something back by end of day.

Well I like to think that no news is good news and not being a high priority might be a god thing as that would mean there is no cause for alarm.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Well I failed the tolerance test. Go back in the am for the 3hour. This sucks.
> 
> oh no! did they say what happens if the 3 hour one comes back not good news?Click to expand...
> 
> No just that I would have gd. Then I guess we will talk about what that means.
> 
> On the rant side Dhs mom drives me insane. I am not panicked or worried. And if she posts on my fb page one more time about how fine we will be And how this is gods plan may smack her. I am just irritated that this pregnancy couldn't just be normal and like my last two and how hard it is to be pregnant after so many losses. Or the fact that my age doesnt help. And she doesn't get that I can't blow every little thing off as gods big plan and just accept that. She also doesn't get that at my age with our past problems how much worse this can get. Especially if we add gd to the list. Sorry but I want to scream.Click to expand...

my mom is the same way!! drives me crazy. oddly enough, my mother in law is the one that wanted to come down (lives an hour away) and calls me to make sure things are ok. she is just the greatest woman ever! don't know what i would do without her.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> hope it all works out just fine for you mail. ugh, why is there so much stress and complications in pregnancy? this is supposed to be the time where we are "glowing" and oh so happy enjoying our pregnancies.
> 
> no more spotting as of now. nope, haven't heard from my dr. i know he's in today cause my friend works there and checked for me. i guess i am not a high priority. hoping to hear something back by end of day.
> 
> Well I like to think that no news is good news and not being a high priority might be a god thing as that would mean there is no cause for alarm.Click to expand...

that is true. i think it's just gonna be unexplained and will never get an explanation for it. which is fine as long as it never happens again! i am so thankful for dopplar now. using it everyday for reassurance.


----------



## mailcmm

Oddly enough the only time I can tolerate my mom is during hard times. She is a great pillar of realistic support. The rest of the time the glass isn't just half empty but cracked and leaking. Lol maybe it's that I am catholic. We worship but we don't sit around trusting in the big plan.


----------



## moter98

my mom is very hard on me in the tough times. the day i found out ds had a clubfoot i couldn't stop crying so was very late to work. she got upset with me for coming in late. she told it was no big deal and to get over it. um, okay, thanks for the support mom! then months later i was shopping with my cousin and aunt and my aunt told me that my mom cried when she first heard about ds. but she would never let me know that. what i don't understand is why. does she think that makes her weak, or that i need her to be hard on me or something? don't get it. 

my mother in law is the one i call when i have problem. kinda backwards i suppose. but she really is a great woman. so glad dh had her as a mom!!!!! i've heard so many mother in law horror stories.


----------



## mailcmm

My mil is just useless. She only learned to pump gas a couple years ago. Up until then her boyfriend would have to meet her at the station. She is very smart and oddly enough a guidance counsellor but she just has no common sense. All book and no street. Its only a crisis if it's happening to her and otherwise her favorite line of advice is god will determine the path. And I am not debating how valid that belief is and am glad that that comforts her but I find little comfort in my fate being in anyones hands let alone someone I have never seen. I am a fixer. I will make it better. And truthfully as angry as she gets when I say this.... I find little comfort in the fact that my babies are in heaven. Yes I am selfish enou to want them with me. Hearing but your babies are happy in heaven with god doesn't even begin to fix my emotional scars.


----------



## moter98

what? really? however did she get by for so long without pumping her own gas. odd. i know a lot of people that are like her with their faith. which is perfectly fine. but, it would drive me mad hearing that all the time. you have a right to grieve and want your babies. it's only natural. i'm sure she says that because she doesn't know what else to say and thinks it will make you feel better. i'm not sure that pain will ever go away completely for you, but it will get better with time. at least that's what other parents who have lost their children have told me.


----------



## mailcmm

I know it will and each day is a little better then the last. And I know she doesn't know what else to say. Still drives me to insanity. Lol


----------



## moter98

it would me too. hopefully she will just stop


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- Sorry about failing the GD test, but the earlier they catch the GD the better, and you don't want Finn to have any of the complications of GD, so it is good that your Dr. took your complaint seriously! My mom had GD when she was pregnant with my brother and had to giver herself insulin shots, but he pregnancy went smoothly and my brother had no complications (and only weighed 8lb 4oz I think, so not a huge baby by GD standards!) As far as the MIL thing, I agree she just doesn't know what to say. I had a friend who liked to tell me that God had a plan, she even sent me a sympathy card with that written in it. I appreciated that she tried, but I really didn't want to hear that God had a plan for my baby, but let drug addicts and child abusers have healthy babies. I prefer to believe that there are just some things that God does not interfere with and leaves up to chance.

Yes I know that many women have non productive contractions in the third trimester and I am glad that mine are nonproductive! I firmly believe that little guy is going to hold out until 37-38 weeks :) I just hope that when the time comes I can tell the difference between the real deal and these "false labor". I don't want to be the lady that goes to the hospital every day thinking she is in labor, yet I don't want to deliver in the car on the way to the hospital because I waited too long! LOL Maybe I will get lucky and my Dr. will just induce me :) I used to think I did NOT want to be induced if I could help it, but induction is looking like a good option right now :)

motor- my mother is not the most warm and affectionate woman, but she is awesome to have around in a crisis, she is very level headed. However I figured out that she was NOT the person to go to when I was depressed about my miscarriage. We have very different views of it and to her it is just something that you forget about and move on from, like a medical procedure or an illness. I have just learned what I can talk to her about and what I can't, luckily I have made some great friends whom I can talk to when I need to.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Thanks. Hoping tomorrow I pass the test and don't have to worry but I am pretty sure that it's gd. I suffered from severe hypoglycemia as a child and know when my sugar is messed up and when I am just tired. I remember my tolerance test from my previous pregnancies and I never had a reaction to the glucose. But still I hope. Lol

I was induced as I have said. It's no biggie. I know it will take the surprise out of it but I would totally hate to hear about you delivering in a grocery store or something. Lol with me the induction was a surprise so different scenario but with this one I am hoping that the dr induces. This way we are prepared. Maybe it's all the miscarriages but I feel a terrible urge to have everything planned with this one. Funny because when we decided to try I didn't want to know anything.


----------



## mailcmm

So I am really cinfused. Doing my glucose test and according to the american pregnancy association. I am failing but my lab says I am passing. They use higher numbers. So I dont know whats going on. Fasting level was 108 apa says ir needs to be under 95 lab ssys 110. 1hr level was 183 apa days under 180 lab says 190 still have 2 checks left. And I plan on making an apt to yalk to my dr. pasded out again from the glucose. Still feel faint after meals and my baby is huge.


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh passing out again?! What do they say about that? There must be a reason for that. Hope it all gets sorted. Cannot be fun


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- even if they don't diagnose you with GD, you can always just start following the diet yourself. I had a fasting glucose test done and in December and my blood sugar was 95 (and that was before I was pregnant), the lab then said under 110 was normal, but I always thought 95 is kind of high for a healthy person. I say if you are having symptoms and have a big baby already you should be considered GD with even borderline results.

I was induced with DS too, and it was a "surprise" induction after one of my Dr. appts, because my BP was elevated and he didn't like some of the blood work results that they did. I kind of hope they will just schedule and induction for this one, it would make it so much easier to plan for DS too, since he has to go to my Mom's for a few days. Who knows, hopefully my Dr. can give me some more info after my appt tomorrow!


----------



## mailcmm

Got my next level it was 162. Lab days I passed but we still have one more draw. According to the diabetes assoc I completely failed all 3 draws so far. going to make and appoinyment to talk to dr. plan on following a pregnant diabetic diet and getting a meter anyway. Just to be safe.


----------



## moter98

I'm spotting again


----------



## moter98

It's now turned bright red with cramping. Something isn't right. Called my dr again. The first time I called he said not to come in. Just waiting to hear back if he will let me come in now. I feel very uneasy.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh no Moter. Call again. Don't wait. He has to see you.


----------



## moter98

booked at 2. i just don't feel right. feels like af is coming. something must be wrong.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> booked at 2. i just don't feel right. feels like af is coming. something must be wrong.

oh no hun i really hope its nothing serious think positive i know its hard but remember you saw a healthy baby last time:hugs:


----------



## moter98

thanks tv.


----------



## mailcmm

Praying for you. Hang in there and try not to worry. Hopefully all will be ok. We are here for you. Lots of hugs.


----------



## moter98

Thank you. Just trying to keep it together right now. In the waiting room now. I'm all by myself cause dh is working. I told him not to cancel showings unless I text him to come should it be bad news


----------



## moter98

No blood around cervix, no infection. Dr thinks only other possibility is its comin from the placenta. I am labeled a threatened miscarriage and it's wait and see now. He will do another ultrasound next week to get a better look at the placenta


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> No blood around cervix, no infection. Dr thinks only other possibility is its comin from the placenta. I am labeled a threatened miscarriage and it's wait and see now. He will do another ultrasound next week to get a better look at the placenta

why wouldn't he do an ultrasound today? i really hope it stops how is the blood now?


----------



## moter98

The same. He doesn't think a need to right now as it appears it won't happen right now. I see his point. Nothing they can do about it anyway. Just gonna go ok bed rest and hope that whatever it is heals.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> The same. He doesn't think a need to right now as it appears it won't happen right now. I see his point. Nothing they can do about it anyway. Just gonna go ok bed rest and hope that whatever it is heals.

yea bed rest is best! I know my mum had big bleeds with me and my brother they basically said it was low lying placenta she went on bed rest, try to not think the worst it may sort itself out:hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Moter I truly hope it works itself out. Stay in bed. Is there anyone who can come and help with ds and stay with you while dh is at work? I think you would be best served doing nothing.


----------



## moter98

Got me in for scan today. They were slow. Awaiting results. Tech would tell me nothing without speaking to dr.


----------



## moter98

Dh is always gone working sober are gonna try and figure something out for ds. Will have to start calling family members


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Dh is always gone working sober are gonna try and figure something out for ds. Will have to start calling family members

keep us updated:hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

I agree and have been searching dr google. From what I have read so far 2 biggest causes of 2nd tri bleeding that have nothing to do with the cervix are preterm labor which can be stopped and incompetent cervix which Brings us back to preterm labor. I plan on continuing to research while you wait for the results. Can your mil come? I bet she would do it.


----------



## mailcmm

And Moter I know how utterly alone you are feeling right now but you aren't. I promise I will be right here. I know that's a sad excuse but you have someone.


----------



## mailcmm

Here's a happy thought just read that 30% of all second tri bleeds have no know cause and everything turns out fine.


----------



## moter98

The placenta has a small tear at the edge. Dr said it may or may not resolve. Wait and see


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> And Moter I know how utterly alone you are feeling right now but you aren't. I promise I will be right here. I know that's a sad excuse but you have someone.

and me :hugs: really hoping for good news


----------



## mailcmm

Ok found lots on that. You need rest girl. It can heal. There is hope and baby is ok? Did dr call it placental abrupt ion?


----------



## moter98

He said only that there is blood and a small tear on the very edge of placenta. To take it easy and it may or may not heal


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> He said only that there is blood and a small tear on the very edge of placenta. To take it easy and it may or may not heal

from what ive read it can heal on its on with plenty of rest so take it easy, it will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

Well I googled small tear in the placenta and it came up with placental abruption. Basically the same thing. Can really go either way but with rest and lots of follow up found lots of women who made it all the way with the tear. Did he have any recommendations? Is he going to see you more often. Under no circumstances lift ds!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> He said only that there is blood and a small tear on the very edge of placenta. To take it easy and it may or may not heal
> 
> from what ive read it can heal on its on with plenty of rest so take it easy, it will be fine :thumbup:Click to expand...

praying you are right


----------



## moter98

just said to take it as easy as possible and can go either way. its a waiting game


----------



## mailcmm

Well hopefully all will be well. Any luck in finding help?


----------



## moter98

not yet. google is scaring the crap out of me


----------



## mailcmm

Stop googling and rest. That's what it all boils down to. The less you do the less chance you have of the tear getting worse. Stay in bed with feet up. Or on the couch feet up. You have to get ready for the long haul. You may be resting for a while. And it sucks but if you don't the alternative is worse. Promise me you will get someone to come take care of you.


----------



## moter98

i can take care of myself. just trying to get someone to watch ds. damn google. has me scared witless but i can't stop reading the posts! hoping and praying it heals and doesn't happen again. i was so hoping for a stress free pregnancy. i mean really, how much does one person have to go through to have a baby? geez. look at all the losses you've had and all of us. it just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Sweetz33

Motor....stop reading google....google is de debil! I'm praying everything is ok! Follow doctors orders, rest. <3 I was wondering what the outcome was bc didn't hear anything.


----------



## mailcmm

It's not fair. Plain and simple. Just don't lift anything. It really can make it worse. No vacuuming or sweeping either. In the stories I read it was the woman that did nothing that made it. Unless it heals I would do as little as possible. As you move and stretch it could make the tear worse. Not that not doing anything is a guarantee but It will help. Let's talk about something. This way you aren't googling. I know how hard it is. Looking for inspiration is a double edge sword though.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- I will be praying that the tear heals! Why didn't they see this on the first ultrasound??? You could have already been resting! Are they still going to repeat the ultrasound next week?

OK we need a fun topic to keep Moter from googling! What is everyone's plans for this weekend (well Moter we know you will spend the holiday in bed!!!) Anyone doing anything fun?


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> Motor....stop reading google....google is de debil! I'm praying everything is ok! Follow doctors orders, rest. <3 I was wondering what the outcome was bc didn't hear anything.

ahhh! i thought i posted. i'll have to go post over there. ich is probably wondering too


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> It's not fair. Plain and simple. Just don't lift anything. It really can make it worse. No vacuuming or sweeping either. In the stories I read it was the woman that did nothing that made it. Unless it heals I would do as little as possible. As you move and stretch it could make the tear worse. Not that not doing anything is a guarantee but It will help. Let's talk about something. This way you aren't googling. I know how hard it is. Looking for inspiration is a double edge sword though.

i'm trying not to do much of anything. put ds to bed with a movie. something i swore i would NOT do at this young age, but oh well. i'm gonna take it easy and rest until my next dr's appt and then go from there. praying for a miracle here. i have never heard of anyone having this before. go figure that it only happens to 1% of pregnancies. I feel like a walking statistic. ds clubfoot 1 in 1500, retained placenta 1 in 250 early miscarriage-way too many-placental abruption 1 in 100. what the heck? seriously, i could use a break here!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- I will be praying that the tear heals! Why didn't they see this on the first ultrasound??? You could have already been resting! Are they still going to repeat the ultrasound next week?
> 
> OK we need a fun topic to keep Moter from googling! What is everyone's plans for this weekend (well Moter we know you will spend the holiday in bed!!!) Anyone doing anything fun?

my theory is that the tear was so small on sat that it couldn't be seen, hence the dark and light pink bleeding. then today it has gotten worse, hence the bright red stringy clots and bright red bleeding. there was blood all around the tear so i know i will be bleeding more yet.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I read that vitamin e helped one girl clot. Maybe you could look into that. Also drs have prescribed baby aspirin for this aswell


----------



## mailcmm

My daughter has a horse show. Other then that not much. Oh avoiding my bro and his wife. They are fighting again. I am so tired of their ridiculousness


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all.

Moter.... How are you this am? 6am and already thinking about you and sending prayers your way.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- How are you this morning? I hope you are getting lots of rest!

I went into work for the first time in almost 2 weeks. I have a meeting that they said I could just call in from home for, but decided it would make more sense just to drive into work for a couple hours.

Ultrasound/Dr. appt this afternoon, then it will be a mad scramble to get all of our furniture moved (well not for me, because I don't move anything, but for DH :)) because we get carpet installed tomorrow.


----------



## television

Afternoon ladies moter how you feeling?

I am in the 2nd tri not that its made me feel any better just goes to show pregnancies are so amazing and special. feeling bit achy today just hope its things stretching and my back is killing!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

just scared to death. and praying for a miracle. dr didn't say how big the tear was so trying to find that out. they haven't got the report yet though and of course dr is out for the day. they are gonna have an rn call me though. 
google is not my friend. i hate this waiting and not knowing. there are too many stories that end with dead babies. 40% of placental abruptions the baby doesn't make it. scares me a lot. and mine happening so early, doesn't seem like i have much of a chance of making it.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> just scared to death. and praying for a miracle. dr didn't say how big the tear was so trying to find that out. they haven't got the report yet though and of course dr is out for the day. they are gonna have an rn call me though.
> google is not my friend. i hate this waiting and not knowing. there are too many stories that end with dead babies. 40% of placental abruptions the baby doesn't make it. scares me a lot. and mine happening so early, doesn't seem like i have much of a chance of making it.

you've got to think positive the tear maybe so small that it heals itself, and it maybe just a case of taking it easy all through your pregnancy. Dont think the worst, think of it like 60% of babies do make it and why shouldnt your baby be 1??:hugs:
How is the bleeding today, and i know its hard to worry im the worlds worst but have some faith in your body.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> just scared to death. and praying for a miracle. dr didn't say how big the tear was so trying to find that out. they haven't got the report yet though and of course dr is out for the day. they are gonna have an rn call me though.
> google is not my friend. i hate this waiting and not knowing. there are too many stories that end with dead babies. 40% of placental abruptions the baby doesn't make it. scares me a lot. and mine happening so early, doesn't seem like i have much of a chance of making it.

First off you don't know how many of those were complete abruptions or small tears. The majority of those 40% may be complete abruptions where the blood supply to baby was cut off completely. The 60% that go on to have healthy babies may be the more minor tears, like yours. Just try to focus on staying calm, I know it is hard to do, but looking at all the percentages is not going to help.


----------



## moter98

no more bleeding, but i know it's coming cause the dr said there is blood around the tear and this it's still bleeding. i called the nurseline requesting more of an explanation. i want to know length of tear and what the actual diagnosis is. hoping to get more clarity so i can google better outcomes


----------



## mailcmm

Moter.... I read a story where the girl had a tear at 12 weeks is now 21 weeks. And everything seems fine. She said that she stayed on bed rest and no sex for weeks and the tear healed but she still has to stay on rest but can now go places etc. she said her dr who is a specialist said no stairs no walking distances no standing for any amount of time etc. she went in for us weekly and anytime the bleeding seemed bad. Is there a high risk unit there? Is there a specialist you can see. There is also a medicine you can take called duphaston. It helps to strengthen the womb and keep it from shedding. If there isn't a high risk unit is there one in a neighboring town. The positive stories I read the women needed a csection or to be induced it all had to be very monitored. Even if the tear heals you will be high risk. 

Just take it extremely easy and try to remain positive. Check on little one as much as you need. Let that be your life raft and stay away from google. You are already another day along. It may be a long road but I am on team you will make it to the end.


----------



## Twinkie210

Is there a chance that you could reabsorb the blood from the tear? Or will you definately have more bleeding?

Let us know what the nurse says.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> just scared to death. and praying for a miracle. dr didn't say how big the tear was so trying to find that out. they haven't got the report yet though and of course dr is out for the day. they are gonna have an rn call me though.
> google is not my friend. i hate this waiting and not knowing. there are too many stories that end with dead babies. 40% of placental abruptions the baby doesn't make it. scares me a lot. and mine happening so early, doesn't seem like i have much of a chance of making it.
> 
> First off you don't know how many of those were complete abruptions or small tears. The majority of those 40% may be complete abruptions where the blood supply to baby was cut off completely. The 60% that go on to have healthy babies may be the more minor tears, like yours. Just try to focus on staying calm, I know it is hard to do, but looking at all the percentages is not going to help.Click to expand...

thanks. you are quite right. at this point i think it is ok. it does say a mild abruption is not usually dangerous and careful observation is all that is needed. my concern is that it has happened so early and can seperate more at any time. would feel so much better if this had happened farther along and there was a chance of saving the baby if it gets worse. hoping and praying it will just heal itself. put myself on bedrest till end of next week.


----------



## mailcmm

If I were you I would reach out to everyone I knew. Post it on Facebook and ask for help. I would stay in bed with my feet up and let my friends and family stay with me. You are such a sweet person I can't imagine that you aren't surrounded by people who love you and want to help. I know sometimes it's hard to ask.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Is there a chance that you could reabsorb the blood from the tear? Or will you definately have more bleeding?
> 
> Let us know what the nurse says.

that's what i want to know. the dr wasn't clear on this. am i bleeding because of the tear or did i tear because of a subchiorionic hematoma? that's what i want to know. i think the outcome is better if it's because of a SCH, though odds are worse if it happens in second trimester, but still better odds than just a placental abruption.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> If I were you I would reach out to everyone I knew. Post it on Facebook and ask for help. I would stay in bed with my feet up and let my friends and family stay with me. You are such a sweet person I can't imagine that you aren't surrounded by people who love you and want to help. I know sometimes it's hard to ask.

my mom is taking ds for 2 days then MIL for 3 days so i will be on bedrest for 5 days, hoping it helps. i do have friends offering help and family too.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter.... I read a story where the girl had a tear at 12 weeks is now 21 weeks. And everything seems fine. She said that she stayed on bed rest and no sex for weeks and the tear healed but she still has to stay on rest but can now go places etc. she said her dr who is a specialist said no stairs no walking distances no standing for any amount of time etc. she went in for us weekly and anytime the bleeding seemed bad. Is there a high risk unit there? Is there a specialist you can see. There is also a medicine you can take called duphaston. It helps to strengthen the womb and keep it from shedding. If there isn't a high risk unit is there one in a neighboring town. The positive stories I read the women needed a csection or to be induced it all had to be very monitored. Even if the tear heals you will be high risk.
> 
> Just take it extremely easy and try to remain positive. Check on little one as much as you need. Let that be your life raft and stay away from google. You are already another day along. It may be a long road but I am on team you will make it to the end.

yeah i read that too. the nearest high risk specialist is an hour and half away. my dr is a high risk specialist, but he's also a million other ob things. i am already considered high risk so i guess they will just add this to the list. even if it does heal, i'm still at high risk for it tearing again later i guess. that's what the dr said happens in most cases. PTL is very common in these situations.


----------



## mailcmm

Ok. But I wish you had more then 5days. Everything I read said bed rest and no lifting. Which is hard with a little one running around. I hope your drs office calls soon. It would be good to have more answers.


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah but ptl can be slowed for awhile as long as the tear gets better. I wish you were further along but I swear to you I read more positive stories then horror stories. It did find some info where a girl who had the same problem said that a small tear and sch go hand in hand and that it usually corrects itself as long as you rest and take it easy for the rest of pregnancy. If it were abrupt ion you would be in the hospital. Did the dr tell you to look for anything specific as a sign of get in right away?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Ok. But I wish you had more then 5days. Everything I read said bed rest and no lifting. Which is hard with a little one running around. I hope your drs office calls soon. It would be good to have more answers.

well, i won't be going to work all next week. and i won't lift ds. he can do everything on his own now, it just takes him forever. i will be patient and not lift him at all. i did that yesterday after i was bleeding again. he was able to get in and out of the car and also into his toddler bed on his own. (he is short) when he cried and wanted cuddles and had him come sit by me or bent down to hug him. i can do this. i won't be able to do full bedrest, but the dr didn't say to do that anyway. he just said no work through next week and take it easy. he knows i have a little one too. basically it is gonna either heal or not heal. i will do my best to take it easy and try to help it along, but complete bedrest is simply impossible with a 2 year old.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Yeah but ptl can be slowed for awhile as long as the tear gets better. I wish you were further along but I swear to you I read more positive stories then horror stories. It did find some info where a girl who had the same problem said that a small tear and sch go hand in hand and that it usually corrects itself as long as you rest and take it easy for the rest of pregnancy. If it were abrupt ion you would be in the hospital. Did the dr tell you to look for anything specific as a sign of get in right away?

they can only slow PTL after 24 weeks. if it were to heal, i would feel better about making it long enough to get help for the baby. i'm reading it can take months to heal if it does. i don't think i will have another scan to check it till 20 weeks. that's what the nurse just told me anyway. she said they would want to give it time to heal and it's pointless to do another one before then. will see what dr says next week. she did say that it can go either way too. but she seemed more optimistic than the dr. granted, she hasn't actually seen the notes or my scan yet. 
i was told if i start to soak a pad i need to in, or have intense pain. they said spotting is to be expected because of the bleed. it's gotta go somewhere i suppose


----------



## mailcmm

Hopefully it will be just fine. And we will all tick off the days together. As for extra scans the reason I read they do them is to monitor the baby through it all. Apparently there can be a loss of amniotic fluid so they are supposed to monitor that but you dr is a specialist. I get the idea he won't show real concern til he considers it a viable fetus. My last dr thought that way. He even told me when I asked why he wouldn't see me it I was further along it would be a different story. I don't think they understand the value of piece of mind for women who are in danger of losing a baby. They tell you not to stress and say see ya in a month if you're still hanging in there. Wouldn't hurt him to scan weekly just so you could see your baby and not feel so hopeless. Love new dr. They already have me scheduled for 3 more scans and so far everything is peachy. This week dr even said it was better for me to know everything is ok because of what I went thru. Piece of mind I tell ya. 

So 9weeks. You can make it. It will be hard and I know how horrible it is to not pick up ds. When mine was in ice we weren't even allowed to speak to him. We could stand quietly and look at him for 10 min every hour. All you want to do is grab them. 14 days before I got to hold my son. You can at least sit with him and kiss him and laugh with him. He's 3 right? You should find a great board game to play with him. Amazon has tons by age. It could be a special thing while you need to rest and it will keep him in one place. We have always done family game night. The kids love it.


----------



## moter98

nurse said i wouldn't have a scan till my 20 week one as it needs time to see if it will heal. i do think that the dr's don't see this as viable unless i make it to 24 weeks on my own. they may even get flack for ordering too many tests/scans too early, i don't know. i will be asking lots of questions though at my next appt. i need to understand exactly what is going on along with the medical terms. i just have this overwhelming compulsion to KNOW. 
you know, DS always surprises me with what he can do. i always think he's not ready for this or that, only to find out he is. once i didn't lift him and help him like i usually do just for this short time, i'm finding out he really can do a lot for himself! he is 2 years 3 months.


----------



## mailcmm

It's amazing how smart they are and in our need to get things done we over help them. Oh only but 1/2 gallon jugs. Or have someone pour half into another container. 1 gallon jugs when pulled from top refrigerator shelf are a no no when you can't lift. My dr told me that when I got pregnant this time. I am still not allowed to lift anything. So I help by emptying the dryer to a basket on the floor and dh takes it to a table for me to fold. And don't reach a over your head. Stretching is bad when you have a Caesarian so I can only imagine you shouldn't do it. And I don't mean to get a glass or something but don't stretch up to reach the top shelf. You know for that bowl all the way in the back lol


----------



## moter98

i don't see that happening past a week and a half. dh is always, and i mean always, gone working. he works minimum 12 hour days right now. won't slow down till maybe october. i don't plan on doing any heavy housework, but i will need to get back to cooking, dishes and laundry. simply unavoidable. unless my dr should say strict bedrest, i would think it's fine. i will do my best, but life does have to go on and i will basically be on my own here with ds. he will still need to be fed and clothed lol! i was reading other posts that say there really isn't any evidence that bedrest does anything, except make you feel like you're doing something. that the placenta is very strong and doing regular activities won't affect it. i've read stories of women on complete bedrest that it still seperated more and yet others that didn't do anything different and it was fine. i think it's just luck of the draw and a 50/50 thing right now.


----------



## moter98

LOL! and here i just get this text from DH saying, leave all the cleaning, dishes, laundry and general cleaning to me. i am in SHOCK. DH never, ever does dishes or laundry.


----------



## moter98

now i'm reading more posts that say bedrest helps. grrrr.....i don't know what to do. should i quit my job?

dh has been SO sweet. he is the type that says he doesn't worry and has told me to hope for the best and it will happen. but i know he's worried cause he got up with ds today which he never does, and took him to my mom's. he even set up a blanket and pillow on the couch if i want to lay there awhile, AND he said i should do no cleaning. what a sweet, sweet, man. he is always there for me when it really counts. makes me cry! (happy tears) it's amazing the impact those little things have.

so i am googling stories and copying only happy endings into my email. i'm gonna read them daily and maybe it will come true for me too. :)


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> now i'm reading more posts that say bedrest helps. grrrr.....i don't know what to do. should i quit my job?
> 
> dh has been SO sweet. he is the type that says he doesn't worry and has told me to hope for the best and it will happen. but i know he's worried cause he got up with ds today which he never does, and took him to my mom's. he even set up a blanket and pillow on the couch if i want to lay there awhile, AND he said i should do no cleaning. what a sweet, sweet, man. he is always there for me when it really counts. makes me cry! (happy tears) it's amazing the impact those little things have.
> 
> so i am googling stories and copying only happy endings into my email. i'm gonna read them daily and maybe it will come true for me too. :)

Ah bless him thats really sweet,:hugs:


----------



## moter98

so ds had to go potty last night after i put him to bed. i had to get creative since i can't pick him up. he is unable to get up and go himself because of the brace he wears at night. so i brought his potty chair on his bed and he went there,lol! he peed in his bed without actually wetting it! :rofl:


----------



## moter98

i may be spamming this thread a lot. i have a lot of time on my hands!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> i may be spamming this thread a lot. i have a lot of time on my hands!

He must of thought you were going nuts:rofl:


----------



## moter98

he did kinda look at me funny.


----------



## moter98

i want a twinkie.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- Keep staying positive! You never know DS might become a big help to you! My Dr. said that for preterm labor he normally doesn't prescribe bedrest, because there is no proof it is any more effective than just "light activity" and it usually just drives women crazy, but your situation is way different. I would maybe not do strict bed rest, but I would try to lay down with my feet up as much as possible, maybe modified bed rest??


----------



## Twinkie210

I had my Dr. appt today! Little guy is not so little, LOL. They estimate him to weigh 7lb 4oz at 35 weeks! We also found out he is frank breech still (so he has his little feet up next to his face, with his butt down). My Dr. went over the options for us to start considering, but he says we don't need to worry until the next appt, because he may still flip (they said he has plenty of amniotic fluid, but I can't imagine a 7 and a half lb baby flips very easily). My options are 1. deliver him breech (yes, my Dr. actually said he would! But I am not even considering this option) 2. Have the Dr. turn him, which has some risks, but my Dr. said they were minimal 3. elect to have a c-section. I really home this baby decides to flip before then, because I really don't want to have to decide! Here is a pic from my ultrasound :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- Keep staying positive! You never know DS might become a big help to you! My Dr. said that for preterm labor he normally doesn't prescribe bedrest, because there is no proof it is any more effective than just "light activity" and it usually just drives women crazy, but your situation is way different. I would maybe not do strict bed rest, but I would try to lay down with my feet up as much as possible, maybe modified bed rest??

yeah i'm not really sure what to do. just follow what dr says i suppose


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I had my Dr. appt today! Little guy is not so little, LOL. They estimate him to weigh 7lb 4oz at 35 weeks! We also found out he is frank breech still (so he has his little feet up next to his face, with his butt down). My Dr. went over the options for us to start considering, but he says we don't need to worry until the next appt, because he may still flip (they said he has plenty of amniotic fluid, but I can't imagine a 7 and a half lb baby flips very easily). My options are 1. deliver him breech (yes, my Dr. actually said he would! But I am not even considering this option) 2. Have the Dr. turn him, which has some risks, but my Dr. said they were minimal 3. elect to have a c-section. I really home this baby decides to flip before then, because I really don't want to have to decide! Here is a pic from my ultrasound :)
> View attachment 468203

awww, look at that cute baby boy! great weight on him too. :) maybe he will turn head down, it's plenty early yet for him to do that.


----------



## mailcmm

I'm back. Had a catering today. Shouldn't have taken it. It was too much work. But we needed the money. Big money in catering. Made a months wages. Dh helped me so it wasn't as bad as it would be if I had to hire help. Lol 

Menu....
Appetizer - shrimp on grit toasts with a chEese sauce
Salad -green bean and tomato with blue cheese pecans and a honey 
Entee - peach and cornbread stuffed chicken with a bourbon glaze, Swiss chard and Mac and cheese
Dessert - Strawberry rhubarb crisp with vanilla ice cream.

The clients and guests loved it. My feet and back hated it. Dr tomorrow to find out about gd. 

Moter... Let dh do it all. Do as little as possible. Might not really help but can't hurt.

Twinkie... He's gorgeous. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg watching I'm pregnant and.... And during a commercial they had a preview for a show where this guy keeps getting his wife pregnan so he can drink the breast milk. Holy crazy!! Lol


----------



## mailcmm

This is a pic of the crib and changing table. I put them near each other for the pic but not where they will be. I am finally getting something done.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/70d17edb92a4cf6a18d5323e0a581f4d.jpg


----------



## mailcmm

Just got an email from my drs office. It was an updated copy of my record. I have gd. Guess I will find out more tomorrow at appointment.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- how are things today?

mail- well at least you kind of had a heads up on the GD diagnosis, especially with the size of Finn. Hopefully the diet will help, although I am sure you eat super healthy anyway :) I love the room pic! Have you already painted or were the stripes already there! I can't believe how much you have done already. The room looks super cute!


----------



## mailcmm

When we got pregnant the first time we found out super early and at the time we were having renovations done. A tornado took off our screened in porch. The porch was a 120' by 20' deck covered and screened. It also took siding and roofing. We had it furnished like a living room. Insurance gave us a ton of money and the contractor said that with the money he could make an addition in stead of replacing the porch. So we added on a livingroom and nursery. Anyway we found out we were pregnant 3 days before the painters came in and we decided to let them paint instead of going neutral and needing to paint again. It was so funny. We live in the illegal immigrant capital of the world because of all the nurseries in this area so the painters spoke no English. when I came in and said stripes they shook their heads so i got out a ruler and made some pencil marks on the wall and patted them saying verde, Azul, verda until they said ci ci. Lol then I left. Came back to check and they didn't use tape or lines. They did it by hand. Amazing job. Then we lost the baby and another before Finn decided to stick around. So this nursery has been in the works since August of last year. Sat empty until this last week. As for colors I wanted the owl bedding and the blue and green walls for either boy or girl. I like a neutralist nursery and I hate pink. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> This is a pic of the crib and changing table. I put them near each other for the pic but not where they will be. I am finally getting something done.
> 
> https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/70d17edb92a4cf6a18d5323e0a581f4d.jpg

adorable!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Just got an email from my drs office. It was an updated copy of my record. I have gd. Guess I will find out more tomorrow at appointment.

sorry mail. but maybe the treatment will at least prevent you from passing out all the time!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter- how are things today?
> 
> mail- well at least you kind of had a heads up on the GD diagnosis, especially with the size of Finn. Hopefully the diet will help, although I am sure you eat super healthy anyway :) I love the room pic! Have you already painted or were the stripes already there! I can't believe how much you have done already. The room looks super cute!

i'm alright. just passing the time to my next scan to see what's going on in there. could be a long wait.


----------



## mailcmm

I am happy that they aren't going by the lab. Then I would have to figure it out on my own. Now I will have support from my dr and that will make it easy. 

How are you today Moter.


----------



## mailcmm

I just saw above. Lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> When we got pregnant the first time we found out super early and at the time we were having renovations done. A tornado took off our screened in porch. The porch was a 120' by 20' deck covered and screened. It also took siding and roofing. We had it furnished like a living room. Insurance gave us a ton of money and the contractor said that with the money he could make an addition in stead of replacing the porch. So we added on a livingroom and nursery. Anyway we found out we were pregnant 3 days before the painters came in and we decided to let them paint instead of going neutral and needing to paint again. It was so funny. We live in the illegal immigrant capital of the world because of all the nurseries in this area so the painters spoke no English. when I came in and said stripes they shook their heads so i got out a ruler and made some pencil marks on the wall and patted them saying verde, Azul, verda until they said ci ci. Lol then I left. Came back to check and they didn't use tape or lines. They did it by hand. Amazing job. Then we lost the baby and another before Finn decided to stick around. So this nursery has been in the works since August of last year. Sat empty until this last week. As for colors I wanted the owl bedding and the blue and green walls for either boy or girl. I like a neutralist nursery and I hate pink. Lol

wow, can't believe they did it by hand!


----------



## mailcmm

I know we have spent man days looking at the stripes and trying to figure out how they got them all a foot wide and perfectly straight. It's insane. I want to die. Pretty sure I got hit by a truck last night. I am beyond sore from work.


----------



## moter98

you better take it easy momma! rest up today


----------



## mailcmm

I am still in bed. Lol. No plans to move until dr apt. Then I am getting a pedi formy aching feet. Been a long week. Garage sale to working and 2 glucose tests. Yuck ready for saturday.


----------



## moter98

pedi will be so nice! have your kids wait on you the rest of the day :)


----------



## mailcmm

I'll do one better... Kids are going to dads for weekend. So excited to relax.


----------



## mailcmm

What are your plans for this weekend.


----------



## moter98

laying in bed or on the couch. that's it. not doing anything. probably won't be doing anything for weeks, maybe remainder of pregnancy. depends which way this goes.


----------



## mailcmm

Good idea. From what I read that really does help. I bet if you were 24 weeks or farther you dr would have ordered complete bed rest. I found a site with things you can do to keep busy. They had some fun ideas. Even some that make you money.

https://pregnancy.thefuntimesguide.com/2010/11/pregnancy_bed_rest.php


----------



## moter98

i think he may have. it's only because nothing can be done medically until 24 weeks.


----------



## mailcmm

Do you knit or crochet? I am making a baby blanket.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/d6fbd2842ebb730fb54be6ee54ff1af0.jpg

I have to rest a lot. After this I am going to make 

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/d8a23c353730b1f9047ae63552081e3a.jpg

I find it very relaxing and productive.


----------



## moter98

cool site. thanks. :)


----------



## moter98

i used to to before i had ds. i got rid of it all though. ds would just unravel it all lol! i'm gonna do a lot of movie watching, internet and reading i'm sure.


----------



## mailcmm

My dogs are the ones I have to watch for. Mati ate a whole spool of yarn and has been pooping string for 3 days. Lol I haven't been able to read since I became pregnant and I am a n avid reader. Usually 7-10 books a week. If you need any recommend ations let me know what you like to read. I read it all. Lol if you want to laugh I recommend Sophie kinsella can you keep a secret. Easy funny read. She did the confessions of a shopaholic that was made into a movie. I didn't like that as much. 50 shades of grey was trash. In e sense that it just sucked. Unlikable lead character. And not as sexy as they played it up to be. Hunger games was fabulous. Much better then movie.


----------



## moter98

i loved hunger games! never wanted to read the 50 shades book. will look into the sophia kinsella books. i have always loved to read since i was a little girl. had a whole wall filled with books. now i usually only read while i'm working out, except i can't work out anymore. i currently am reading catherine coulter and julie garwood fbi books. it's a little mystery and action thrown in with some romance. i have almost all of their books. i kinda go in phases with what i'm reading. some years its a type of romance, some years horror, some years thrillers/mystery. last year it was vampires, lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- that is amazing that they did the stripes by hand, and worked out good that you were able to have the painters do it :) I just wish the room didn't have to sit empty for that long, but now you have Finn to fill it! :)

motor- good luck on doing nothing! I used to read more, but I just can't seem to find time now, LOL


----------



## moter98

well, i'll be reading enough for the both of us, lol!


----------



## mailcmm

I am back. Apparently abnormal glucose as a diagnosis doesnt mean diabetes. They said I have severe hypoglycemia. So I get to do all the diabetic stuff and may get diabetes before this is over. I get another 3 hour test at 28 weeks and they tested my thyroid just to be sure. And for all you girls that haven't heard this you need to get vaccinated for whooping cough. My drs office is very proactive and they said that apparently whooping cough will be worse then the flu this year and infants can't get the shot? They also reccomended that anyone who will be spending lots of time with your baby should get it as well. Such as grandparents etc. 

Anyway... Moter how goes doing nothing? You should also look into Karen Marie mornings fever series. Don't know how to explain it but it was really good. Some interesting characters. It's romance/fantasy/action/everything. Totally ridiculous in theory but a really good long read as there are 6 or 7 books in the series and it's finished so you wouldn't have to wait for a new one. Sometimes the romance is a bit much but it didn't ruin it.

Pedi was awesome and I am ready for a nap. Been a long day.


----------



## moter98

well, that's good news i think? so you have to be on the same diet as if you had gd? yuck, they are gonna make you do the test again too. geez, isn't passing out when you drink it the first time enough indication. whyever would they make you do that again! good to know about the whooping cough. will have to remember to get my vaccines.

i'm going stir crazy already and really missing ds. now dh doesn't want to pick him up until tuesday becuase of the holiday traffic. they want to bring ds to visit me on sunday and then take him away from me again! i don't know if i can do that. if they bring him here i doubt i'll be letting him leave again. i can't bear it for him to cry which he will if he has to go again. this whole thing has made me so emotional. i am not usually like this. 
i like book series. gonna have to order that one. thanks.
have a good nap


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I hope it doesn't turn into diabetes, but at least there is something you can do at this point to make sure you and Finn stay as healthy as possible. As far a whooping caugh goes, all new mothers are required to get the shot before leaving the hospital (I don't know if that is based on my county or state). I already had the shot last September as part of a dtap booster. DH and my mother are going to Walgreens to get the shot. DH tried to get it yesterday, but the wait was too long. I need to remind hime to make an appt! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## mailcmm

I Am so sorry Moter about all that you have to go thru. Is there no one that could spend the day with you until dh gets home? Maybe that way ds could. Be at home yet you could still rest. I know how hard it is to be on bed rest. How are you doing otherwise.... Bleeding, cramping etc? Still hearing hb on doppler? 

My toe is numb again. Pins and needles numb this time. As for the vaccine. I had no idea Twinkie. Also didn't know they do it at Walgreens. Will let my neighbors know. We spend a lot of time hanging out tp with them so I figured they should get it too. Dr told me even baby sitters should have it. My arm is killing me. Not a pleasant vaccine.


----------



## moter98

Mil is gonna come Sunday and stay overnight so I can have my baby back with me. My SIL is bringing me some stuff to do tomorrow for her business. It's just putting together these little cards with a chocolate on them. Will give me something to do! No bleeding as of yet but cramps off and on. They feel like menstural cramps. I
Think that means its the blood irritating my uterus. Hoping and praying it goes away! And yes, I can hear baby on dopplar. I check once a day now. Hb seems fine. Just keep concentrating on that.


----------



## moter98

What is causing your toe to be numb? Anything you can do for it?


----------



## mailcmm

As far as they could tell last time it's my back. Baby pinching a nerve. That's great that you can have the cards. It will keep you busy. And that mil will spend the night. Hang in there girl. I am hoping it all gets better.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I Am so sorry Moter about all that you have to go thru. Is there no one that could spend the day with you until dh gets home? Maybe that way ds could. Be at home yet you could still rest. I know how hard it is to be on bed rest. How are you doing otherwise.... Bleeding, cramping etc? Still hearing hb on doppler?
> 
> My toe is numb again. Pins and needles numb this time. As for the vaccine. I had no idea Twinkie. Also didn't know they do it at Walgreens. Will let my neighbors know. We spend a lot of time hanging out tp with them so I figured they should get it too. Dr told me even baby sitters should have it. My arm is killing me. Not a pleasant vaccine.

I think Illinois has had a large surge in Whooping cough cases, which is why I am required to get it (well I say required, but I am not sure they can force you to get a vaccine... lets just say it is suggested before you ever leave the hospital). Our walgreens here give them, I am not sure if it is nationwide or not...


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkie210 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I Am so sorry Moter about all that you have to go thru. Is there no one that could spend the day with you until dh gets home? Maybe that way ds could. Be at home yet you could still rest. I know how hard it is to be on bed rest. How are you doing otherwise.... Bleeding, cramping etc? Still hearing hb on doppler?
> 
> My toe is numb again. Pins and needles numb this time. As for the vaccine. I had no idea Twinkie. Also didn't know they do it at Walgreens. Will let my neighbors know. We spend a lot of time hanging out tp with them so I figured they should get it too. Dr told me even baby sitters should have it. My arm is killing me. Not a pleasant vaccine.
> 
> I think Illinois has had a large surge in Whooping cough cases, which is why I am required to get it (well I say required, but I am not sure they can force you to get a vaccine... lets just say it is suggested before you ever leave the hospital). Our walgreens here give them, I am not sure if it is nationwide or not...Click to expand...

I got mine before I left the hospital.


----------



## BERDC99

I got the bill yesterday for Olivia NICU stay and it was 40, 000. That does not include any doctors visits that is the hospital stay only.


----------



## mailcmm

My sons final bill was just over $250,000. He had complications though. 

Moter... How's it going girl? Hoping to know you're as ok as you can be before my dds horse show. Big day for her today. She may be going up against the girls she used to ride with at another farm.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> As far as they could tell last time it's my back. Baby pinching a nerve. That's great that you can have the cards. It will keep you busy. And that mil will spend the night. Hang in there girl. I am hoping it all gets better.

oh wow! hope it doesn't get any worse. that an awful feeling. i have carpal tunnel and hate that pins and needles feeling. 
thanks. i am hoping and praying and pleading and begging God to let it heal!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I got the bill yesterday for Olivia NICU stay and it was 40, 000. That does not include any doctors visits that is the hospital stay only.

eek! ours was the same, but that counted hospital for me, baby, and treatment to fix his clubfoot. thank god for insurance!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> My sons final bill was just over $250,000. He had complications though.
> 
> Moter... How's it going girl? Hoping to know you're as ok as you can be before my dds horse show. Big day for her today. She may be going up against the girls she used to ride with at another farm.

it's crazy how out of hand hospital bills can get.

same here so far. no more bleeding as of now. hope that is a good thing. 

have fun at the horse show! good luck to your daughter. :thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

So glad you are hanging in there.hopefully god will answer your prayers. 

Will post picks later. She is so excited


----------



## moter98

Can't wait to see the pics :)

SIL brought me movies and those candy bags to do. She needs 500 of those and then 1000 of some brochure bags so I will be plenty busy this week now. It's a good feeling to have something to do. Don't feel useless. And I can do it all while propped up in bed too. Works out perfectly.


----------



## mailcmm

So I forgot my damn camera but her trainer finally posted video from her last show so maybe next show we will get video from this one. My girl is the young one and she is riding against her trainers wife. Weren't expecting to win but she held her own with only a few mistakes. Wait for it to buffer or ya can't see anything. Taylor is riding GP a full bred Arabian. And the wife is riding teak also a full bred Arab. They are gorgeous horses.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EljSGac18Ms&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mailcmm

As for your candy bags Moter.... Glad its you and not me. I would eat all the candy.


----------



## moter98

wow, look at your little girl all grown up! i've never even been on a horse in my life.

haha, i have been eating them! hard to resist. i told SIL she may be a bag short on chocolate :) made 138 of them today before i ran out of touling. she will bring me more tomorrow. enough to keep me busy for a week, yay!


----------



## mailcmm

She is quite the adventurer. No fear. At the end when gp freaks out going into the canter I about fell out of my chair but she handled it well and regrouped. Those Arabs have more spirit then I like but they sure are pretty. Today she got one second place and 3 3rd place ribbons. Not a great day but her dad came and that makes her nervous because he thinks riding is a waste of her time. I like her riding because it gives her a sense of control over something much bigger then her and I hope it helps her to stand up to her dad one day. An empowerment exercise. 

I am so glad your spirits are up. I thought about, and may still, look into a new book. I need to read and maybe we could read the same book and form the first bnb book club lmao. Just hard becaus ei would finish the book in a day and be waiting impatiently so I didn't ruin it for you. Dh and I will read books together but he gets mad cause I finish and he takes about a week and I give away the good parts. I am a terrible secret keeper. And I thought if you had Netflix instant streaming that I would recommend the supernatural tv series. Definitely entertaining. And has about 7 seasons on Netflix. It's over 100 commercial free episodes.


----------



## moter98

thats good that she has something she loves to do! would scare me too being on those big horses, but she looks like she knows what she's doing. good job on her ribbons. :) 

the bnb book club, lol! you are right, i'd be done with the book in a day. not much to do while doing nothing. i don't have netflix anymore, bt may have to look into getting it again for awhile.

just finished watching the hunger games. So good! wish the next one was out already. not as good as the book of course, but still good.


----------



## moter98

Twilight movie marathon!


----------



## colta

Hey all! 

Motor - Keep hanging on chickie!! Keep your mind busy and next thing you know you'll be welcoming a baby motor home. :winkwink: Everything that is cross-able is crossed for you and your munchkin. 

Mail - Your girl did great! I miss horseback riding so much... seeing her riding really made me wistfull... but she really can handle her own! :thumbup:

So... been super busy lately. We just moved to our new apartment about 3 days ago and I'm still unpacking. :dohh: How the heck we managed to accrue so much stuff is beyond me... but it's starting to come together. Unpacking has been slowed down a little bit because I've been sick quite a bit the past few days... I swear, if I had of been bd'ing a bunch this cycle I would have thought I was getting morning sickness from how nauseous I was. I had to calm DH down a few times because he thought I was pregnant. I'm pretty confident we aren't, we only bd'd about 3-4 days before my estimated O date... so I'm seriously doubting anything like that. 

Anywho... countdown to adoption intake day has begun! We've gotten our invitation... registered, the whole she-bang... now just to wait. We're so excited! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

thanks colta. hope you are right.

hope you get all unpacked soon. it's always hard to relax till you get everything put away. hope your adoption appt goes well


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- glad you found something you can do and have fun with the Twilight marathon :) I have never seen any of the movies or read any of the books, I think I am the only one on the planet who hasn't!

colta- I hope the unpacking is going well! I hate stuff like that, but it always feels good when you get it done! Yay for the countdown to adoption intake meeting!!

berdc- Wow, that is quite a bill!

mail- it looks like your daughter did good, but I have never even ridden a horse, so I don't know what I am looking for! She impressed me though :)

Well we put the wall border up in little guy's room. It looked fine when we went to bed, but when I looked at it this morning two of the walls bubbled! I am so mad. For now I am leaving it, but I think I need to buy new border and redo it :( For now though I just want to get everything else done so his room will be ready whenever he decides to make his grand appearance. Oh and as of right now I am pretty sure he is still breech :( He needs to turn already! He now has 11 days to decide to turn.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... Sounds like you are adjusting fine. So glad I was super worried about you. Really happy you are gonna do the bed rest though. I think it's the right choice. 

Colta... I hate moving. Totally dont envy you that job. Lol and I can't wait for your meeting. And come around more. We miss you. You are still part of our group and definitely expecting... Albeit a somewhat larger baby. Lol in my book what you are doing is an amazing wonderful thing and just as major as if you were bringing a baby into the world. And you can have an adoption party. Have you ought of maybe taking on siblings so that they could stay together? I think that would be awesome too. So many are separated or never get adopted because they want to stay together.

Twinkie.... You are most likely gonna have to redo. I have never had any luck with wall paper fixes and it never seems to right itself. Would love some pics of what you've been doing though. 

Menb... Where have you been girl. We would love some twin news!

Berdc... Anytime you want to post more pics of the lovely Olivia I am ready to look at them lol

Afm.... Stood in a fireant hill yesterday and have 100s of bites. Also had to have dinner at the fils house. And always leave feeling hated. So I didn't sleep well last night and am overall cranky. Been crying and sleeping on and off all day. I know it's mostly hormones but I am sad. It's also my dads bday and I have to cook dinner for the fam. My brother and his wife are coming and I just want to tell them to stay home. I may have a meltdown if they bring any of their ridiculous drama today.


----------



## moter98

Ds comes home tonight yay!!!!!! Cannot wait to see him and get his hugs. They are the best hugs in the whole world. 

I'm sorry your fil was so mean to you mail? Just don't understand why some people are that way. Just know that you are a Great person and you cannot change or help someone else's behavior.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Moter. He's not really mean but completely over looks my presence. It's awful being there knowing I wouldnt be missed if I disappear. And being pregnant makes it worse. Maybe I am too sensitive about it but I know I am not imagining it as sil has told me several times that he rather dh be with someone else. Preferably lots of someone else's. Lol so I spent my day crying and mad and yelling at dh who is blameless. Dh was also working hard at putting together my dads bday dinner. He didn't deserve it. But I am slightly better now that I got it off my chest. 

So glad you will be getting lots of hugs. I bet you miss those like air. How are you feeling otherwise though.


----------



## moter98

Ds is home yayyyy!

I feel the same yet. Still having AF type cramps off and on that I just know aren't normal. Tiny bit of spotting this morning. Still hopeful that things are healing in there. I know I may have more bleeding cause I did have an active bleed. The blood will have to go somewhere. Hoping most of it is being reabsorbed.

That is awful that your fil treats you that way. That would really hurt me too. It's his ignorance and his loss though. He's missing out on a great daughter in law. He's really only hurting himself in the long run. Just think how unhappy of a person he must be if he is that way to you.


----------



## colta

Mail - Hope this doesn't come off too rude/mean/etc... but your FIL sounds like a miserable old goat. Kudos to you for not giving into his weird misogynistic tendencies. My In-laws were both like that for a time (they've since gotten better), they considered me a bad influence because I helped my DH develop a backbone when it came to them... Anywho, rant over... good on you for being awesome and sticking through all the craziness. 

Motor - Glad ds is home... glad you're still hanging in there. Just thought I'd do a little bit of research on my own (I know you've done plenty) to get some info that might help reduce a bit of your worry. 
From what I can find... placental tears (especially small ones) are quite common, 1 in 100 and the term tear is kind of used interchangeably with abruption. From what I can find, abruption is the placenta detaching from the uterus. I'm not sure where yours is, but from what I've read... most people who did develop a tear didn't really have any detachment. 
Also, there is an overwhelming amount of women who have had tears in the 2nd trimester, went on bedrest, healed (trend seems to be about 3 weeks) and went on to deliver perfectly healthy babies. I'd say the odds are in your favor with this one. Just relax (as best you can), drink lots of water and get your electrolytes/vitamins in (replace that bit you lost) to help speed the clotting process and you'll be good to go in no time. :hugs:


----------



## colta

BTW.... just wanted to thank ya'll for continuing to keep me part of your group. It's been an emotional couple months coming to the decision to adopt and stop actively TTC and I really appreciate the support. 
Sadly there hasn't been a lot of support in my day to day life... My in-laws think it's a bad idea and keep speaking to dh when I'm not around about how we shouldn't adopt right now and how we should just move on and not worry about kids. DH's grandmother almost had a heart attack when she found out... my MIL scrambled and said it would take a few years to calm her down when I was trying to explain things... His whole family has been nothing but negative with regards to adoption. 
My family is more indifferent, it was interesting for a few minutes and now they couldn't much care. My brother keeps telling me we shouldn't be so worried about having kids, although I think this stems from a worry that we'll abandon him once we adopt. (He kinda sees me and DH as the only stable adults in his life, we pretty much raised him from the time he was 10 years old). 

Eh... it's just been a bit upsetting I suppose. Ah well, they'll all get over it in time I suppose. I just figured people would be a bit more happy about things, I guess my in-laws and parents don't really realize that by us adopting, we're not just becoming parents... they're becoming grandparents... whether they like it or not. :shrug:


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... It doesn't surprise me at all that they are having that reaction. I know people who have adopted and it took family forever to accept the situation. There is a stigma that surrounds adopted children. They come from not just wrecked but demolished homes. What if they have problems? They aren't our blood. The blood bit was actually just used in my presence. Fils new wife (they have been married a year or 2) told me she wasn't coming to the shower because Dhs mom would be there. In that I don't blame her Dhs mom is a nut and it would be awful. But then she said after all it's her grand baby not mine. Maybe not by blood but when we visit fil what is Finn supposed to call her. Some people are morons. Look at aunts and uncles they aren't always blood. My sil doesn't share a drop with my kids but still considers them family. An dh totally feels her children are his niece and nephew. But dhs sister wont let my kids call her aunt. She says she's not their aunt but is super excited about Finn. I don't get people. And the first time my kids recognize the differential treatment will be the last time she sees us. My main concern is that they dont sway your Dhs mind. Hopefully he will stay the course. But be prepared because I doubt it will stop. Fil asked dh why he would want to be saddled with someone else's kids. So even though my kids are mine I know exactly what you are going thru. Luckily my man says things like they are my kids too. Maybe not by blood but I have helped raise them and love them just the same. Some people have a different definition of family. Mine has nothing to do with blood. I think you inlaws need to stop acting like you are getting a used car without the car fax and start being supportive. And I hate to say it but unless dh says this is what we want to do if y'all don't like it tuff they are going to continue to voice an opinion.


----------



## Twinkie210

Here are some pics from his room, it is so small that I can't get a good wide shot of anything, LOL, but you can get the idea. DH refuses to redo the wallpaper border, so for now it is staying up all bubbled.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Mail - Hope this doesn't come off too rude/mean/etc... but your FIL sounds like a miserable old goat. Kudos to you for not giving into his weird misogynistic tendencies. My In-laws were both like that for a time (they've since gotten better), they considered me a bad influence because I helped my DH develop a backbone when it came to them... Anywho, rant over... good on you for being awesome and sticking through all the craziness.
> 
> Motor - Glad ds is home... glad you're still hanging in there. Just thought I'd do a little bit of research on my own (I know you've done plenty) to get some info that might help reduce a bit of your worry.
> From what I can find... placental tears (especially small ones) are quite common, 1 in 100 and the term tear is kind of used interchangeably with abruption. From what I can find, abruption is the placenta detaching from the uterus. I'm not sure where yours is, but from what I've read... most people who did develop a tear didn't really have any detachment.
> Also, there is an overwhelming amount of women who have had tears in the 2nd trimester, went on bedrest, healed (trend seems to be about 3 weeks) and went on to deliver perfectly healthy babies. I'd say the odds are in your favor with this one. Just relax (as best you can), drink lots of water and get your electrolytes/vitamins in (replace that bit you lost) to help speed the clotting process and you'll be good to go in no time. :hugs:

thanks colta. yes, i have been researching this extensively. from what i gather, dr's don't put much stock in bedrest, but those that have had an abruption seem to think it helps. so that's what i'm doing. and basically it can go either way, but my chances are better because it is a small tear. i have af type cramps off and on all day and night and this is what is really worrying me. i know it's not a normal pregnancy feeling and really scares me.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> BTW.... just wanted to thank ya'll for continuing to keep me part of your group. It's been an emotional couple months coming to the decision to adopt and stop actively TTC and I really appreciate the support.
> Sadly there hasn't been a lot of support in my day to day life... My in-laws think it's a bad idea and keep speaking to dh when I'm not around about how we shouldn't adopt right now and how we should just move on and not worry about kids. DH's grandmother almost had a heart attack when she found out... my MIL scrambled and said it would take a few years to calm her down when I was trying to explain things... His whole family has been nothing but negative with regards to adoption.
> My family is more indifferent, it was interesting for a few minutes and now they couldn't much care. My brother keeps telling me we shouldn't be so worried about having kids, although I think this stems from a worry that we'll abandon him once we adopt. (He kinda sees me and DH as the only stable adults in his life, we pretty much raised him from the time he was 10 years old).
> 
> Eh... it's just been a bit upsetting I suppose. Ah well, they'll all get over it in time I suppose. I just figured people would be a bit more happy about things, I guess my in-laws and parents don't really realize that by us adopting, we're not just becoming parents... they're becoming grandparents... whether they like it or not. :shrug:

i'm sorry you are not getting support from your family colta. that is awful! i have some adopted cousins, our family has always been pro-adoption. they are def family and not seen or treated any differently. perhaps they will come around when your little one is here and they realize that is their granchild niece/nephew, etc.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Colta... It doesn't surprise me at all that they are having that reaction. I know people who have adopted and it took family forever to accept the situation. There is a stigma that surrounds adopted children. They come from not just wrecked but demolished homes. What if they have problems? They aren't our blood. The blood bit was actually just used in my presence. Fils new wife (they have been married a year or 2) told me she wasn't coming to the shower because Dhs mom would be there. In that I don't blame her Dhs mom is a nut and it would be awful. But then she said after all it's her grand baby not mine. Maybe not by blood but when we visit fil what is Finn supposed to call her. Some people are morons. Look at aunts and uncles they aren't always blood. My sil doesn't share a drop with my kids but still considers them family. An dh totally feels her children are his niece and nephew. But dhs sister wont let my kids call her aunt. She says she's not their aunt but is super excited about Finn. I don't get people. And the first time my kids recognize the differential treatment will be the last time she sees us. My main concern is that they dont sway your Dhs mind. Hopefully he will stay the course. But be prepared because I doubt it will stop. Fil asked dh why he would want to be saddled with someone else's kids. So even though my kids are mine I know exactly what you are going thru. Luckily my man says things like they are my kids too. Maybe not by blood but I have helped raise them and love them just the same. Some people have a different definition of family. Mine has nothing to do with blood. I think you inlaws need to stop acting like you are getting a used car without the car fax and start being supportive. And I hate to say it but unless dh says this is what we want to do if y'all don't like it tuff they are going to continue to voice an opinion.

omg mail, your FIL just sounds like a horrible person, as well as some of the other family members. my SIL was just over yesterday talking about this very issue. she had 2 children in her early twenties and then got her tubes tied. she later met her current husband and he has no children. he wanted children so she got her tubes untied, only it didn't work out and she ended up losing both tubes to ectopic. anyway, she said that her husband really is her children's father. their biological fathers aren't in the picture much. she said that he is the one that has shaped their lives and taught them how to be a good person and all those milestone things like driving. he really has been their dad in every way except for blood.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Here are some pics from his room, it is so small that I can't get a good wide shot of anything, LOL, but you can get the idea. DH refuses to redo the wallpaper border, so for now it is staying up all bubbled.
> View attachment 469869
> 
> 
> View attachment 469871
> 
> 
> View attachment 469873
> 
> 
> View attachment 469875
> 
> 
> View attachment 469877

i love, love, love it twinkie! my crib comforter is very similar. it's a recycle from DS. safari friends or something like that.


----------



## mailcmm

First and foremost..... 16 wks!!! Big prayers Moter. This is gonna be ok. One week at a time you will get to a safer place. 

Twinkie... Love the room. Is gorgeous.


----------



## moter98

Thanks mail. The big scan will be oct 3rd to tell me where I stand. I have put myself on full bed rest through next week in hopes of healing this tear. After that, modified bed rest. And hope for the best. Dh keeps telling me it will all be fine and to just rest and he will take care of everything. He even brought home flowers. *tears* he's been so sweet and my rock through this


----------



## mailcmm

I agree with dh. If he's willing to help then go for it. Rest as long as you can and make a decision in oct at your scan. I wish they were scanning you every 2 weeks. Maybe nothing changes but if it is healed then you would know. Regardless of rest I still wouldn't lift anything. Wouldn't want to strain anything. I thought it would be awful but with laundry I do smaller loads. I load the washer and transfer to the dryer and then dump clothes into the basket in front of dryer. THen I tell dh that the basket needs to be moved and he moves it to a spot that I can sort and fold. Then when he can he puts clothes in the rooms and I put them away. My doctor is big on rest for high risk. All I hear is how I should take it easy. 

I bought some stuff today. Toys r us had diapers 2 mega packs for $25. And the bottles I wanted (tommie tippie) were $7 dollars off of a 3 pack. I saved $27 dollars. Always looking for specials. Lol


----------



## television

morning hope every ones doing ok. DS went back to school today gonna miss him but have the day off work so gonna get some house work done and bits and bobs.


----------



## colta

Morning all... hope everyone is feeling good and awesome. If you are, can you send some my way? :winkwink:

I think I'm going to have to see my doctor soon. I'm on day 3 of AF and it feels like they've steadily been getting worse since my last mc. They're crazy heavy and the cramps/back pain associated with them is out of this world at times. I stay medicated all throughout af anyway, but sometimes the pain has me curled up surrounded by hot water bottles, crying in pain. 
This morning, I woke up and felt that I had to run to the washroom... it's a common occurrence to me (although usually only in the daytime), so I was annoyed, but fine. When I got there... I was hit by the sharpest pain of my life. It hurt so bad, like I was being stabbed in my lower abdomen. It stayed there for about 5 mins and then went away. 
I don't know what happened... but I think it's high time I got looked at. I'm sure there is something going on in there that's effecting my fertility, AF, the pain I feel, etc.... I just want this to go away!


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- I say make a Dr. appt! And don't let them tell you it is normal AF cramps! You could have fibroids, or endometriosis, or even an infection. Your symptoms don't sound normal to me! Also, have you had your iron checked? When I went in for a checkup with my regular Dr. (not my OBGYN) last year, I was complaining about being tired all the time and he asked if I had heavy periods, that it can cause low iron levels. This wouldn't cause your pain, but it could make you feel crappy (luckily my test was fine, but if you have that heavy of periods yours may not be).

Moter- I agree, take it easy as long as you can. Let DH help out. Even if the tear heals, a limited activity as possible would be a good idea. We all want this little guy to stay healthy and safe inside for atleast 21 more weeks! There may even be some things DS can help you with. My son used to love to help me with laundry. obviously your little guy is too small to help fold, but I bet he can help you seperate it! I bet he can also help pick up his toys if you make a game out of it.

mail- yay for the bargains! I am a big sale/clearance shopper. I saw the Tommie Tippie bottles on sale, but I got some at my shower, so I am waiting to see if little guy likes them before buying more. Everything I have bought for little guy has been clearance of sale prices. I even used a coupon on the dressor and mattress :) LOL

TV- I bet you will miss your son, but I was glad when DS started school, LOL. He was getting so much cabin fever this summer. We had a terrible heat wave, so he spent most of the summer indoors! I was kind of glad that I got him out of the house! I hope you can get a lot done!

Well today is my first day back at work full time in over two weeks (I had been working from home). I am going to be exhausted! Plus they are having a shower for me today at work and then after work I have a funeral to go to :( I am pretty sure I will hit the bed and pass out tonight!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta.... With all your mcs has anyone ever run tests? Other then bloods? My dr filled up my uterus with saline and looked for scars which can cause the problems you are experiencing. Also I would look into endometriosis. Have you and dh talked about ttc again? Or are you still ntnp? My periods were like what you described when I had my iud but got better with removal. I do feel that the iud is one reason it took us so long to get a sticky bean. I didn't have the hormonal one just the copper. I know insurance in canada is different but here we can request stuff. Can you? I really would have you dr look into the problem more. I would also look into the DNA test. would see about you first and if you are ok get hubby tested. I believe it's a karyotype test. Are dr tried everything but that. Can't hurt to check if they haven't already.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I am a bargain shopper too. Lol I love a good sale and my brothers wife says I am the only person she knows who can squeeze a nickel and make a buffalo fart. Lol are you breast feeding at all? I am not so thinking Finn will be ok with whatever I give him as it will be all he knows. With my first two I tried to breast feed but when I couldn't made the mad bottle run. This time am going to just bottle feed. I felt so bad when I couldn't breast feed. Don't want to go through that again. You are lucky that you got stuff at the shower. So far no one is shopping from my registry. I am so worried I will have to buy it all. Dhs family keeps calling or emailing me that they went to the registry and wan to get finn something special and ask what they can get. I direct them back to the registry and apparently they are mad at me. Dh says his family doesn't do practical. Lol I lost it completely and screamed at him and I quote... We're having a f***ing baby we need practical! He laughed at me and said I know but my family doesn't do that. So as I get wind of what they are buying I am really starting to panic. Fil bought a $250 hiking set up. I am sure that will be handy with all the mountains and hiking that occurs in south ga! 5 items have been bought off the registry. 3 by my mom who is also starting to panic. The other 2 were by my aunts. So next month I am gonna have another garage sale. My mom says she has stuff to donate to it. I raised $600 at the last one maybe I will have enough to buy what I need. Dh doesn't do returns. He thinks it's ungrateful. I may hit him with the hiking gear. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Maybe when they ask what you need you could suggest something that they can personalize to make it special. They could put his name on blankets, bibs, hooded towels, and burp clothes, that way it is special and practical??? I have a large family (there were about 25 people at my shower and they were all family) so I was lucky and got a lot of good stuff. Plus I am borrowing a lot from my SIL. You may also want to look into second had stores. My mom got a very nice exosaucer at a second hand store. They also check for recalls and stuff, so you know that the things you buy there are safe. I also tried to only register for things I really needed. Since I have had one before, I kind of knew what I needed and what wasn't necessary. I had so many things that I didn't use much with DS that I didn't want to waste the money this time around. Unless I get them today, I think I am skipping the diaper pail (I can tie the stinky diapers up in bags and put them in the regular trash), monitor (our house is small so probably not needed), I am going to skip the pack and play too I think (I never had one with DS and he survived, the only thing I am not sure about is when he is older and is in the floor with our dog more, I might need one then). Also I threw DH a diaper party and we got lots of diapers! You could look into throwing your husband one. I just had a BBQ and did hotdogs and brats and potato chips and beer and they played washers and bags. They guys had fun and it was pretty inexpensive. I also sign up for all the mailing lists I can so I can get coupons. I used so many coupons with DS! One of my friends took me shopping yesterday to buy a gift for the baby and I was telling her what I needed and where it was the cheapest, LOL. They when she went to pay, I was like "Wait I have a coupon for that!" I thought she would kill me :)

I am going to try breastfeeding at first, but I think I will switch to bottles after a few weeks, if I last that long. As big as this baby is going to be, I am not sure that I will breastfeed exclusively or now even in the first couple weeks. DS was a big guy and came home from the hospital eating 3oz at a time. I didn't breastfeed him, but I am not sure I could have kept him satisfied and kept my sanity! I want to try it, but I am not going to beat myself up if it doesn't work out.


----------



## mailcmm

I only registered for the necessities too. Dont want a pack and play either. Don't want a monitor but mil is so angry about me not cosleeping I registered for a video monitor lol don't care if we don't get that. Not worried about towels or blankets I have those and my mom/grandma have already knitted some. I need car seat, bottles, crib mattress, stroller (I will use that daily) pacifiers, bedding, changing table mattress, tub, high chair, since I can't afford a big spend at once will just start buying things each week now. Gonna get the crib matress today. This wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so close to Xmas. I am going to be so broke. Lol I just don't see how a stroller cars eat combo isn't a great gift? Lol


----------



## television

is anyone else thinking about a home birth im really wanting one


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> I only registered for the necessities too. Dont want a pack and play either. Don't want a monitor but mil is so angry about me not cosleeping I registered for a video monitor lol don't care if we don't get that. Not worried about towels or blankets I have those and my mom/grandma have already knitted some. I need car seat, bottles, crib mattress, stroller (I will use that daily) pacifiers, bedding, changing table mattress, tub, high chair, since I can't afford a big spend at once will just start buying things each week now. Gonna get the crib matress today. This wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so close to Xmas. I am going to be so broke. Lol I just don't see how a stroller cars eat combo isn't a great gift? Lol

We lucked out, babies r us was doing a trade in thing where you could take in an old item and get a coupon for 25% off. We were given an old carseat from a friend of a friend, but I wasn't comfortable using an old one, especially from someone we don't really know, so we took that in and got 25% off the car seat. We didn't get the travel system, because we really didn't use the "big" stroller that much. We are opting to just do without a stroller for the first couple months (he won't go many places anyway) and just get a nice umbrella stroller (DS had a heavy duty jeep brand and we loved it) they fold more compact and are easier to take places. 

Maybe you will find some nice gently used stuff at garage sales/second hand stores? I agree it sucks being due so close the Christmas when money is tight anyway. Maybe family members will get him some stuff he needs for a Christmas present :)


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> is anyone else thinking about a home birth im really wanting one

Home births aren't that common here in the U.S. It is hard to find a midwife that will do one here and many times insurance won't cover them. I have never even considered it, but I am planning on getting an epidural anyway :) I had an assisted delivery with DS (forcep) and so far this baby is breech, so I am not really a candidate for a home birth anyway.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I agree with dh. If he's willing to help then go for it. Rest as long as you can and make a decision in oct at your scan. I wish they were scanning you every 2 weeks. Maybe nothing changes but if it is healed then you would know. Regardless of rest I still wouldn't lift anything. Wouldn't want to strain anything. I thought it would be awful but with laundry I do smaller loads. I load the washer and transfer to the dryer and then dump clothes into the basket in front of dryer. THen I tell dh that the basket needs to be moved and he moves it to a spot that I can sort and fold. Then when he can he puts clothes in the rooms and I put them away. My doctor is big on rest for high risk. All I hear is how I should take it easy.
> 
> I bought some stuff today. Toys r us had diapers 2 mega packs for $25. And the bottles I wanted (tommie tippie) were $7 dollars off of a 3 pack. I saved $27 dollars. Always looking for specials. Lol

i've decided to push for a scan for late next week. that would put me at 2 weeks since the last scan. most posters on google with this problem have scans every 1-2 weeks to check progress. i think it's only fair to let me know what's going on in there. i mean, this can be a dangerous thing and i should know where i'm at. if he says no, then i will request a referral to a perinatologist. i did some research and found that there is a perinatology clinic at the hospital. if he won't give me the referral, then i will try another dr. would rather not have to go that route as this whole thing is stressful enough as it is. will see how it goes on friday. 
if this does heal, i still plan to be on modified bedrest, no laundry except folding it, no lifting, no sex, no exercise etc. but i will at least care for ds. 

isn't it fun getting great deals? i love it. i used to be a couponer and have a whole closet full of diapers i got at half price. didn't expect them to be sitting there so long, but oh well. i have them ready!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I only registered for the necessities too. Dont want a pack and play either. Don't want a monitor but mil is so angry about me not cosleeping I registered for a video monitor lol don't care if we don't get that. Not worried about towels or blankets I have those and my mom/grandma have already knitted some. I need car seat, bottles, crib mattress, stroller (I will use that daily) pacifiers, bedding, changing table mattress, tub, high chair, since I can't afford a big spend at once will just start buying things each week now. Gonna get the crib matress today. This wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so close to Xmas. I am going to be so broke. Lol I just don't see how a stroller cars eat combo isn't a great gift? Lol

i'm still using my baby monitor lol! ds's room is right next to ours, but when we switched him to his toddler bed i had to dig out the monitor so i could see what he's doing in there. thought he would get out of bed and wonder the house but so far he stays in bed. :flower:
have you considered having a close friend through you a shower? my best friend got wind that my mom wasn't doing one for me and she set up a friend's couple's shower. everyone just got together for a bbq and we played lawn games etc. we got so much from our registry from our friends. i was really touched that they all came and did that for us.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> is anyone else thinking about a home birth im really wanting one

i am the absolute opposite from you lol! give me drugs and give them to me ASAP!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I only registered for the necessities too. Dont want a pack and play either. Don't want a monitor but mil is so angry about me not cosleeping I registered for a video monitor lol don't care if we don't get that. Not worried about towels or blankets I have those and my mom/grandma have already knitted some. I need car seat, bottles, crib mattress, stroller (I will use that daily) pacifiers, bedding, changing table mattress, tub, high chair, since I can't afford a big spend at once will just start buying things each week now. Gonna get the crib matress today. This wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so close to Xmas. I am going to be so broke. Lol I just don't see how a stroller cars eat combo isn't a great gift? Lol
> 
> We lucked out, babies r us was doing a trade in thing where you could take in an old item and get a coupon for 25% off. We were given an old carseat from a friend of a friend, but I wasn't comfortable using an old one, especially from someone we don't really know, so we took that in and got 25% off the car seat. We didn't get the travel system, because we really didn't use the "big" stroller that much. We are opting to just do without a stroller for the first couple months (he won't go many places anyway) and just get a nice umbrella stroller (DS had a heavy duty jeep brand and we loved it) they fold more compact and are easier to take places.
> 
> Maybe you will find some nice gently used stuff at garage sales/second hand stores? I agree it sucks being due so close the Christmas when money is tight anyway. Maybe family members will get him some stuff he needs for a Christmas present :)Click to expand...

i agree. we used the big stroller for maybe 2 months, then bought a more compact one and we still use for ds today. when they are so small it's easy to just carry them anyway. 

mail- a space saver high chair will save you money. we have one and love it. it just attaches to your kitchen chair. and it saves room too!


----------



## moter98

anyone have aching lower legs? i'm having this problem lately. only thing that gets rid of it is compression stockings. i've had it before pregnancy also. just wondering if this was a normal thing or yet another thing i should worry about, lol


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I only registered for the necessities too. Dont want a pack and play either. Don't want a monitor but mil is so angry about me not cosleeping I registered for a video monitor lol don't care if we don't get that. Not worried about towels or blankets I have those and my mom/grandma have already knitted some. I need car seat, bottles, crib mattress, stroller (I will use that daily) pacifiers, bedding, changing table mattress, tub, high chair, since I can't afford a big spend at once will just start buying things each week now. Gonna get the crib matress today. This wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so close to Xmas. I am going to be so broke. Lol I just don't see how a stroller cars eat combo isn't a great gift? Lol
> 
> We lucked out, babies r us was doing a trade in thing where you could take in an old item and get a coupon for 25% off. We were given an old carseat from a friend of a friend, but I wasn't comfortable using an old one, especially from someone we don't really know, so we took that in and got 25% off the car seat. We didn't get the travel system, because we really didn't use the "big" stroller that much. We are opting to just do without a stroller for the first couple months (he won't go many places anyway) and just get a nice umbrella stroller (DS had a heavy duty jeep brand and we loved it) they fold more compact and are easier to take places.
> 
> Maybe you will find some nice gently used stuff at garage sales/second hand stores? I agree it sucks being due so close the Christmas when money is tight anyway. Maybe family members will get him some stuff he needs for a Christmas present :)Click to expand...
> 
> i agree. we used the big stroller for maybe 2 months, then bought a more compact one and we still use for ds today. when they are so small it's easy to just carry them anyway.
> 
> mail- a space saver high chair will save you money. we have one and love it. it just attaches to your kitchen chair. and it saves room too!Click to expand...

We got one of those too! Of course I haven't used it yet :) but the one I have reclines for smaller babies and sits up more for older ones. It was one thing that I really wanted because we have no room in our dining room for a full sized high chair.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> anyone have aching lower legs? i'm having this problem lately. only thing that gets rid of it is compression stockings. i've had it before pregnancy also. just wondering if this was a normal thing or yet another thing i should worry about, lol

I haven't had this in my lower legs. Are you retaining water? Maybe that is it? I have heard other women complain about restless leg syndrome, but I don't know if pregnancy can cause it or if you have to have it already for it to be aggrevated by pregnancy...


----------



## Twinkie210

I said I was going to skip the baby monitor, but I actually got one at my shower today, so I guess I will have one after all :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> I only registered for the necessities too. Dont want a pack and play either. Don't want a monitor but mil is so angry about me not cosleeping I registered for a video monitor lol don't care if we don't get that. Not worried about towels or blankets I have those and my mom/grandma have already knitted some. I need car seat, bottles, crib mattress, stroller (I will use that daily) pacifiers, bedding, changing table mattress, tub, high chair, since I can't afford a big spend at once will just start buying things each week now. Gonna get the crib matress today. This wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so close to Xmas. I am going to be so broke. Lol I just don't see how a stroller cars eat combo isn't a great gift? Lol
> 
> We lucked out, babies r us was doing a trade in thing where you could take in an old item and get a coupon for 25% off. We were given an old carseat from a friend of a friend, but I wasn't comfortable using an old one, especially from someone we don't really know, so we took that in and got 25% off the car seat. We didn't get the travel system, because we really didn't use the "big" stroller that much. We are opting to just do without a stroller for the first couple months (he won't go many places anyway) and just get a nice umbrella stroller (DS had a heavy duty jeep brand and we loved it) they fold more compact and are easier to take places.
> 
> Maybe you will find some nice gently used stuff at garage sales/second hand stores? I agree it sucks being due so close the Christmas when money is tight anyway. Maybe family members will get him some stuff he needs for a Christmas present :)Click to expand...
> 
> i agree. we used the big stroller for maybe 2 months, then bought a more compact one and we still use for ds today. when they are so small it's easy to just carry them anyway.
> 
> mail- a space saver high chair will save you money. we have one and love it. it just attaches to your kitchen chair. and it saves room too!Click to expand...
> 
> We got one of those too! Of course I haven't used it yet :) but the one I have reclines for smaller babies and sits up more for older ones. It was one thing that I really wanted because we have no room in our dining room for a full sized high chair.Click to expand...

ours does that too. and the back rest thing comes off for when they are older and converts to just a little booster seat. i love all in one type baby products. saves so much money. and i got it for $37 during black friday!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> anyone have aching lower legs? i'm having this problem lately. only thing that gets rid of it is compression stockings. i've had it before pregnancy also. just wondering if this was a normal thing or yet another thing i should worry about, lol
> 
> I haven't had this in my lower legs. Are you retaining water? Maybe that is it? I have heard other women complain about restless leg syndrome, but I don't know if pregnancy can cause it or if you have to have it already for it to be aggrevated by pregnancy...Click to expand...

i seem to be just a little yeah, since i've been laying down so much.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I said I was going to skip the baby monitor, but I actually got one at my shower today, so I guess I will have one after all :)

oh great! it just might come in handy. i'm still using mine for a 2 year old lol


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> anyone have aching lower legs? i'm having this problem lately. only thing that gets rid of it is compression stockings. i've had it before pregnancy also. just wondering if this was a normal thing or yet another thing i should worry about, lol
> 
> I haven't had this in my lower legs. Are you retaining water? Maybe that is it? I have heard other women complain about restless leg syndrome, but I don't know if pregnancy can cause it or if you have to have it already for it to be aggrevated by pregnancy...Click to expand...
> 
> i seem to be just a little yeah, since i've been laying down so much.Click to expand...

Well if you are retaining water, then it makes sense that the compression socks help then :) It sounds normal that you would have a little fluid retension since you are being less active and spending a lot of time laying down. I would mention it to you Dr. though, just incase. Remember to drink lots of water, which will help flush some of that fluid out (seems counter intuitive doesn't it?).


----------



## moter98

Yeah. I have been drinking 8-10 glasses a day. Before I was peeing every 1-2 hours, now I don't really have to go that much. I don't know what that means, but hoping its just a sluggish digestive system from lack of movement


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> Yeah. I have been drinking 8-10 glasses a day. Before I was peeing every 1-2 hours, now I don't really have to go that much. I don't know what that means, but hoping its just a sluggish digestive system from lack of movement

Generally the less you move around, the more you retain. Plus, since your body is working to fix the tear, it means more of your fluids are being moved into your bloodstream to help you out... pretty normal stuff. I think you'll be okay. :hugs:

AFM - I haven't been to my doctor since my last mc. I had asked him about getting testing done, finding out what was wrong and he said that both times were just flukes and he didn't want to test. So, we've since moved towns... so now I'll be looking into a new doctor and I'm going to be asking some questions, just for my own comfort. AF for anyone is not fun, but mine are miserable. I'm in a lot of pain 90% of the time, it's very heavy and (sorry if tmi)I have a ton of clots. It's awful... and each time has been getting worse. Luckily this time I haven't lost any time off work because of it, but last AF I did... I was in pretty rough shape. 
I don't know what it is either? I'm beginning to think endo, which... if that's the case... maybe they can take care of it and me and DH could have a sticky bean? I'd love to be able to start my family with a bouncing baby and a bouncing school age kid... life would be perfect then. 
Unfortunately, I can't simply request tests... I have to be referred from by ob/gyn... which to get an ob/gyn, I have to go to my family doctor or a clinic to be referred... which I have to go to a clinic to be referred a family doctor. :dohh: As awesome as it is not having to worry about paying for tests/hospitalizations/treatments/etc... the circles you have to sometimes go in can be a pain. :haha:


----------



## moter98

Thanks colta. That makes me feel better. Good to know!

Its a shame you have to jump through so many hoops just to see a specialist! Sounds like your AF is miserable. I used to have very bad ones as a teenager. So much so I would throw up. I ended up going on the pill because of it and that cured the problem. Then when we ttc ds it was back. After I had him though I haven't had it bad since. Dr said its cause delivery clears everything out of there that was causing it. I didn't ever pass many clots though and not big ones. I think the amount of pain you are in will get you on the fast track to seeing a fertility specialist. It can be indicative if endo. Though note, you can still get pregnant with endo!! A natural remedy for this is royal jelly, propolis and bee pollen. You can get them in an all in one capsule called queens delight or take them separately. I took it while ttc for other reasons. I also recommended it to another bnb'er that has endo. She took it for two months I think and is now pregnant. It's just something I came across while ttc to boost fertility and it mentioned endo specifically in one of the articles I read. Will see if I can find it again.


----------



## moter98

Here is the article. It explains the benefits of each. And about the endo benefits.

https://natural-fertility-info.com/bee-pollen-fertility.html


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. What a day. Just got home. So will try to catch up. Lol

I did register for the space saver high chair and as for stroller we spend most of our days standing in fields. Be it for horseback riding or football and then there are the outings and field trips for school. I love a big giant do what you want to in there because I am not chasing you stroller. Lol my kids were always ready to get out of the umbrella stroller but I'd load the big one up with all sorts of goodies. I don't stay home. I think if I were to have to I would go insane. My daughter went with us out to eat after leaving the hospital and my son went on a cruise at 2 months. Bulky and impossible to open equals lifesaver for us. Went shopping today and got some of Xmas done. I may actually make it by the time Finn gets here. As of today we got the crib, changing table, rocker, swing, toddler car seat and high chair. Only other expensive item is the stroller combo the rest I can swing week by week. Today got some more bottle stuff and pacifiers. They were on clearance. I am also on amazon moms. Plan on signing up for the diaper drop ship. They are super cheap there. I am gonna go on a hunch that we will have to have pampers. Both my kids got terrible diaper rashes for other brands and huggies being the worst. My daughter actually had skin come off. Apparently they are both allergic to the absorbent jelly in huggies. (that space age stuff that grows by absorbing water) it was awful. She couldn't wear any diapers for a week. Lol and as for showers I am having 2 huge ones, but for some reason no one is buying from the registry and my first one is in 2 weeks. Lol I had a come to Jesus with dh today though and I got him to agree that wee would consider each item carefully while making a return pile. And after some prodding he agreed that albeit cool the hiking gear is going back lmao

Moter... Try bananas. I get terrible cramps in my calves and dr said its low potassium. So glad you are gonna push for a scan. I hope you get it and totally agree that if he doesn't keep an eye on this if for no other reason then to appease you that you need to ask about the perintologist. 

Tv... First day of school is a huge deal. I cried on and off all day. Now I just cry as they get out of the car. Lol

Twinkie... Won't be long now. How ready are you for Liam to be here?

Colta... I would go insane if I had to do what you to get medical help. Sheesh what a nightmare. And consequently my biggest fear with Obama care..... Well that and paying for everyone to have healthcare. I had to go to the dr in London while I lived there for a summer and it was a nightmare. I want no part of socialized medicine. My dh is all for it but we are on opposite fences as far as politics. Lol and our joke is why vote we cancel each other out. Lol I do hope you get some answers. They need to do some tests. Especially with the periods you get. No worries on description lol I usually refer to mine as the crime scene. God I don't miss af. Lol not much longer to the meeting right? God I can't wait for details.


----------



## colta

I can get what you mean about the waiting... I don't mind it all that much though. I'm sure if I growled loud enough about things, I could get things moving along a bit sooner. 
It's nice to have that kind of peace of mind with regards to emergency care or treatments I or my family may/may not need. As much as it is a pain to deal with waiting and what not, I never have to worry about how I'm going to afford tests or what would happen to me or mine if we were to have an accident or something. 

But I can see your point on the other side of the coin. It'd be nice to just step up and say, "I want this test and I want it now". And there is ways to do that here... we can get private/paid for medical treatment if we so desire... I just don't see the point of paying an arm and a leg from something I could get soon enough with a little persistence.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Hi all. What a day. Just got home. So will try to catch up. Lol
> 
> I did register for the space saver high chair and as for stroller we spend most of our days standing in fields. Be it for horseback riding or football and then there are the outings and field trips for school. I love a big giant do what you want to in there because I am not chasing you stroller. Lol my kids were always ready to get out of the umbrella stroller but I'd load the big one up with all sorts of goodies. I don't stay home. I think if I were to have to I would go insane. My daughter went with us out to eat after leaving the hospital and my son went on a cruise at 2 months. Bulky and impossible to open equals lifesaver for us. Went shopping today and got some of Xmas done. I may actually make it by the time Finn gets here. As of today we got the crib, changing table, rocker, swing, toddler car seat and high chair. Only other expensive item is the stroller combo the rest I can swing week by week. Today got some more bottle stuff and pacifiers. They were on clearance. I am also on amazon moms. Plan on signing up for the diaper drop ship. They are super cheap there. I am gonna go on a hunch that we will have to have pampers. Both my kids got terrible diaper rashes for other brands and huggies being the worst. My daughter actually had skin come off. Apparently they are both allergic to the absorbent jelly in huggies. (that space age stuff that grows by absorbing water) it was awful. She couldn't wear any diapers for a week. Lol and as for showers I am having 2 huge ones, but for some reason no one is buying from the registry and my first one is in 2 weeks. Lol I had a come to Jesus with dh today though and I got him to agree that wee would consider each item carefully while making a return pile. And after some prodding he agreed that albeit cool the hiking gear is going back lmao
> 
> Moter... Try bananas. I get terrible cramps in my calves and dr said its low potassium. So glad you are gonna push for a scan. I hope you get it and totally agree that if he doesn't keep an eye on this if for no other reason then to appease you that you need to ask about the perintologist.
> 
> Tv... First day of school is a huge deal. I cried on and off all day. Now I just cry as they get out of the car. Lol
> 
> Twinkie... Won't be long now. How ready are you for Liam to be here?
> 
> Colta... I would go insane if I had to do what you to get medical help. Sheesh what a nightmare. And consequently my biggest fear with Obama care..... Well that and paying for everyone to have healthcare. I had to go to the dr in London while I lived there for a summer and it was a nightmare. I want no part of socialized medicine. My dh is all for it but we are on opposite fences as far as politics. Lol and our joke is why vote we cancel each other out. Lol I do hope you get some answers. They need to do some tests. Especially with the periods you get. No worries on description lol I usually refer to mine as the crime scene. God I don't miss af. Lol not much longer to the meeting right? God I can't wait for details.

Its not his 1st day hes been going since he was 4 hes now 6 and a half its just his 1st day back after hols


----------



## mailcmm

television said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. What a day. Just got home. So will try to catch up. Lol
> 
> I did register for the space saver high chair and as for stroller we spend most of our days standing in fields. Be it for horseback riding or football and then there are the outings and field trips for school. I love a big giant do what you want to in there because I am not chasing you stroller. Lol my kids were always ready to get out of the umbrella stroller but I'd load the big one up with all sorts of goodies. I don't stay home. I think if I were to have to I would go insane. My daughter went with us out to eat after leaving the hospital and my son went on a cruise at 2 months. Bulky and impossible to open equals lifesaver for us. Went shopping today and got some of Xmas done. I may actually make it by the time Finn gets here. As of today we got the crib, changing table, rocker, swing, toddler car seat and high chair. Only other expensive item is the stroller combo the rest I can swing week by week. Today got some more bottle stuff and pacifiers. They were on clearance. I am also on amazon moms. Plan on signing up for the diaper drop ship. They are super cheap there. I am gonna go on a hunch that we will have to have pampers. Both my kids got terrible diaper rashes for other brands and huggies being the worst. My daughter actually had skin come off. Apparently they are both allergic to the absorbent jelly in huggies. (that space age stuff that grows by absorbing water) it was awful. She couldn't wear any diapers for a week. Lol and as for showers I am having 2 huge ones, but for some reason no one is buying from the registry and my first one is in 2 weeks. Lol I had a come to Jesus with dh today though and I got him to agree that wee would consider each item carefully while making a return pile. And after some prodding he agreed that albeit cool the hiking gear is going back lmao
> 
> Moter... Try bananas. I get terrible cramps in my calves and dr said its low potassium. So glad you are gonna push for a scan. I hope you get it and totally agree that if he doesn't keep an eye on this if for no other reason then to appease you that you need to ask about the perintologist.
> 
> Tv... First day of school is a huge deal. I cried on and off all day. Now I just cry as they get out of the car. Lol
> 
> Twinkie... Won't be long now. How ready are you for Liam to be here?
> 
> Colta... I would go insane if I had to do what you to get medical help. Sheesh what a nightmare. And consequently my biggest fear with Obama care..... Well that and paying for everyone to have healthcare. I had to go to the dr in London while I lived there for a summer and it was a nightmare. I want no part of socialized medicine. My dh is all for it but we are on opposite fences as far as politics. Lol and our joke is why vote we cancel each other out. Lol I do hope you get some answers. They need to do some tests. Especially with the periods you get. No worries on description lol I usually refer to mine as the crime scene. God I don't miss af. Lol not much longer to the meeting right? God I can't wait for details.
> 
> Its not his 1st day hes been going since he was 4 hes now 6 and a half its just his 1st day back after holsClick to expand...

Sorry. I thought it was the very first day. Hope it was a good day either way.


----------



## moter98

Thanks for the banana tip mail


----------



## mailcmm

I don't feel good today. Just ate my breakfast and it didn't help. I am totally nauseous. My back hurts more then usual and I am very sleepy. Unfortunately I have to work today and it's my friends kids bday and we have dinner plans. Today is going to stink.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am getting ready for Liam to be here, but I am not quite there yet :) I am hoping to make it until at least next Thursday (37 weeks), that is when I see the Dr. next. I am pretty sure that he is still breech (I could be wrong though) so I am anxious to find out for sure and get a plan together on how this crazy little guy will enter the world. I am supposed to stop taking my medicine tomorrow, so I am also anxious to see if the contractions pick up any and what my BP does after I stop taking it (since it is actually a BP medicine that also relaxes smooth muscles). So I guess I have a lot riding on my appt on the 13th :)


----------



## moter98

hope you feel better mail! 

good luck twinkie. it will all work out!


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope you feel better mail! It is crazy how those days sneak up on you! It never fails that you will feel your worst when you have lots of things planned too ;)

moter- how are you feeling today?

TV- maybe I missed it, but how did your son's first day back at school go? DS takes while to get used to the schedule every year. He is usually so exhausted that he is in bed by 7pm every night the first week or so ;)

Colta- I am glad you have patience to wait! I guess if I was used to the way your healthcare system works it wouldn't seem like that big of a deal, but I am used to just calling a Dr and making an appt, not waiting for referrels (well some insurances require a referrel from your primary Dr., but mostly that is just formality and paperwork, I don't think the primary Dr.'s usually deny referrels).


----------



## moter98

feeling better. no bleeding or cramps so hoping its a good sign


----------



## mailcmm

Thats fab moter. when is your next aptointment?

Afm... Feeling better. Still have lots to do though. And still tired.


----------



## moter98

Friday. Where I will insist on a scan next week!

Take a nap or put your feet up if you can mail.


----------



## colta

Twinkie210 said:


> I hope you feel better mail! It is crazy how those days sneak up on you! It never fails that you will feel your worst when you have lots of things planned too ;)
> 
> moter- how are you feeling today?
> 
> TV- maybe I missed it, but how did your son's first day back at school go? DS takes while to get used to the schedule every year. He is usually so exhausted that he is in bed by 7pm every night the first week or so ;)
> 
> Colta- I am glad you have patience to wait! I guess if I was used to the way your healthcare system works it wouldn't seem like that big of a deal, but I am used to just calling a Dr and making an appt, not waiting for referrels (well some insurances require a referrel from your primary Dr., but mostly that is just formality and paperwork, I don't think the primary Dr.'s usually deny referrels).

Mmmhmm... same here. I'm sure if I lived in the states I would be used to the opposite. 
Once you get a doctor here, it's kind of the same. We just call and make an appt and then discuss things, same as you would. It's just to get a doctor at the moment. I can't seem to reach my old one to get him to refer me to an ob/gyn in my new city... But it's fine. We need to find a family doctor and pediatrician anyway for when we adopt, so no biggie.


----------



## mailcmm

I am finally home. Got right in bed. We had dinner at a hibachi place. Big mistake going to the food olympics. I feel like violet from Willie wonka. Lol so glad today is over. It wasn't bad per say just off. I felt off and the kids were wired and I was late to everything. Tomorrow I am staying home and cleaning. Since the garage sale I have completely organized exactly half the house. Gonna do the other half tomorrow. Lol 

Moter... You stand firm. I bet they give it to you. I wouldn't even ask I would tell him. Lol I bet it is healing and everything will look great. I know that doesn't mean you are home free but at least you know what's going on. I don't see why he can't just order the scan. My dr orders them left and right, and I only asked for the first one. I have another in 2 weeks and then 3 weeks after that and then we will start weekly scans just after that. Lol and I have already had 4. Still using the Doppler? If so everything good on that front. I haven't used mine in awhile. Finn moves so much I haven't needed to.


----------



## moter98

hibachi, yum!!!!!

i will. i'm prepared to see 100 ob's till i get the level of care i need. don't see why he shouldn't want to anyway. i'm paying for it. could really use some good news!

my SIL is on HBR right now. her cervix is short and she was having contractions. they gave her steroids for babies lung development. she is doing ok as of now. she is 26 weeks.


----------



## mailcmm

Shes having multiples right? I can't remember. Prayers headed her way. Hopefully she hangs in for several more weeks.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, triplets. Hope they can help her hold out till 32 weeks. That's how long the dr wants her to go


----------



## mailcmm

Well that's only 6 weeks away. Hope she makes it. Y'all should hole up together.


----------



## moter98

We've been texting each other lol!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol well at least you have company.


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope her babies stay in there atleast a few more weeks. I can't imagine having 3 babies in there!

mail- hibachi sounds good, but I would probably stuff myself and be useless for 24 hrs. 

Ugh, I still have so much to do! hopefully little guy holds out 2 more weeks to give me time to get everything done! Plus we are having DS's birthday party on Sunday so I will have party stuff to do this weekend! I think I need to take a "sick" day from work!

Well getting ready to take my last dose of medicine for the contractions!


----------



## mailcmm

Omg Twinkie.... I bet you have Liam on ds bday. Then you would have 2 kids born on the same day. That's usually the way these things happen. What are you doing for ds bday?


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Omg Twinkie.... I bet you have Liam on ds bday. Then you would have 2 kids born on the same day. That's usually the way these things happen. What are you doing for ds bday?

Well his birthday isn't until the 17th, but we are having his party early because 1. I want to make sure I don't ruin it by having his brother during his party and 2. My nieces birthday is the 19th and my SIL decided to have her 1st birthday party on the 16th (the day before DS's actual birthday). It would be better if Liam decided to come next week to give us a few days inbetween all the birthdays, but I really want him to hold out for at least 37 weeks, which is the 13th. 

We are having a pretty low key party this year. We are going to a little pizza place near us and inviting just my parents, sister, and brother and DS's Dad and Sister & family. They a couple of his little friends are going to come too, they have a game room there and we will give the kids some money to play some games, that is about it. I usually make his cake every year too, but I think it might be a bit much to do this year, so I am going to just do cupcakes. It makes me sad that this is the first year I am not making him a cake, but he doesn't care. His party theme is Angry Birds, so we go plates and napkins and Angry Bird candles. If I get super ambitious I might decorate a few of the cupcakes like Angry Birds...


----------



## mailcmm

I am sure he will still have a blast. I agree on the cake being too much. Some people don't understand. I was talking to a friend and said I am running out of time on the nursery and shes like you have 4 months. I said Do but the last month and a half is thanksgiving and Xmas and my kids are with their dad at Xmas so I doing Xmas on the 15. That just kills so much time.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Lol well at least you have company.

haha! i feel bad for her having to do it at the hospital. she can't even turn over on her own, nurses have to come and flip her!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I hope her babies stay in there atleast a few more weeks. I can't imagine having 3 babies in there!
> 
> mail- hibachi sounds good, but I would probably stuff myself and be useless for 24 hrs.
> 
> Ugh, I still have so much to do! hopefully little guy holds out 2 more weeks to give me time to get everything done! Plus we are having DS's birthday party on Sunday so I will have party stuff to do this weekend! I think I need to take a "sick" day from work!
> 
> Well getting ready to take my last dose of medicine for the contractions!

as long as you have a few outfits washed and ready and the crib or bassinet, you will be fine when baby arrives. i know the feeling though, i cannot relax if something is not complete. it will keep me awake at night.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I hope her babies stay in there atleast a few more weeks. I can't imagine having 3 babies in there!
> 
> mail- hibachi sounds good, but I would probably stuff myself and be useless for 24 hrs.
> 
> Ugh, I still have so much to do! hopefully little guy holds out 2 more weeks to give me time to get everything done! Plus we are having DS's birthday party on Sunday so I will have party stuff to do this weekend! I think I need to take a "sick" day from work!
> 
> Well getting ready to take my last dose of medicine for the contractions!
> 
> as long as you have a few outfits washed and ready and the crib or bassinet, you will be fine when baby arrives. i know the feeling though, i cannot relax if something is not complete. it will keep me awake at night.Click to expand...

The stuff I have left to do isn't really for the baby (I have one load of his laundry to do, a couple things to take back to the store, and I want to get some bottles washed up and sterilized in case I need them). The rest of my house is so neglected it is going to take me days to get it cleaned up!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I hope her babies stay in there atleast a few more weeks. I can't imagine having 3 babies in there!
> 
> mail- hibachi sounds good, but I would probably stuff myself and be useless for 24 hrs.
> 
> Ugh, I still have so much to do! hopefully little guy holds out 2 more weeks to give me time to get everything done! Plus we are having DS's birthday party on Sunday so I will have party stuff to do this weekend! I think I need to take a "sick" day from work!
> 
> Well getting ready to take my last dose of medicine for the contractions!
> 
> as long as you have a few outfits washed and ready and the crib or bassinet, you will be fine when baby arrives. i know the feeling though, i cannot relax if something is not complete. it will keep me awake at night.Click to expand...
> 
> The stuff I have left to do isn't really for the baby (I have one load of his laundry to do, a couple things to take back to the store, and I want to get some bottles washed up and sterilized in case I need them). The rest of my house is so neglected it is going to take me days to get it cleaned up!Click to expand...

oh i see! have DH help you.


----------



## Twinkie210

He is going to have to, the only bad thing is that our ideas of "clean" are not the same :)


----------



## moter98

haha!


----------



## television

yay 15 weeks:happydance:
Bit worried though ive not gained no weight i kind of just feel not pregnant no bump really it feels odd, but bloody hell my backs playing up. Also got a doppler so listening most days to the heartbeat:thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay for 15 weeks!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> yay 15 weeks:happydance:
> Bit worried though ive not gained no weight i kind of just feel not pregnant no bump really it feels odd, but bloody hell my backs playing up. Also got a doppler so listening most days to the heartbeat:thumbup:

Happy 15 weeks! Don't worry, that weight will come. I'm actually a bit jealous. I've already gained 9 lbs, ah!


----------



## mailcmm

I have gained 7 because I lost three last week. Lol I am extremely proud of myself. I also look ridiculously pregnant so don't focus on weight gained. 

Wanted to clean house today and did nothing. Well I got soe more Xmas shopping done. I would say another 3 weeks and it will be finished for everyone. Gonna start wrapping soon toon.


----------



## moter98

how are you ladies gaining so little weight? i even look at a cookie and put on a pound lol! the upside is my bbs are getting bigger :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

wow, you are ahead of the game with xmas shopping and wrapping. i haven't even started thinking about my list yet. though i do know it's gonna be pretty small this year due to me not working and medical bills.


----------



## mailcmm

Mine is small too. Budget is tight. I am also thinking its wise to do it now before I can't work and budget gets smaller. I can't imagine how cooking for the masses will go when I am even bigger. It's awkward now. Lol dh will take over for me I hope so at least we will still get the money. But I rather be prepared. Family is just getting wedding photos. My dad gave us the photography as a gift and I get $500 worth of prints. So I got canvases for the moms and 8x10s for the siblings and we do food baskets so not much there. Just my kids and niece and nephews. But my kids are older and would hate for them to think Santa slighted them this year. We are still holding on to Santa. Lol my ds tried to tell me Santa isn't real and I told him that he better be careful because the day he stops believing in Santa is the day Santa stops coming. He was quiet for a second and then yelled out I believe I believe. Lol it was so funny.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- don't feel bad, I have gained over 40lbs already! Well, probably not officially by the Dr.'s records, because I don't think they started counting until my first "real" OB appt @ 13 weeks, but by my scale I have :( I look huge too!

Mail- I think that it is great that you have kept santa going in your house :) DS hasn't came out and said there is no santa, but I am pretty sure he is questioning it. I just hope he doesn't ruin it for his brother in a few years!

TGIF!!! I got nothing done last night. We had a fiasco with DS's homework. He didn't write down his assignments (he said he didn't have time, which I told him was NOT an excuse). It was a whole 2 hr ordeal and I am still not sure he did everything he was supposed to. So after dinner I laid down to take a nap and DH never woke me up! Needless to say I had trouble sleeping the rest of the night, but managed to fall back asleep. Amazingly enough I still feel tired this morning! I guess I shouldn't understimate how tiring it is to work 9hrs with this huge belly :)


----------



## mailcmm

I get by because Santa brings the big present. Since I told them that Santa won't bring the big present unless they believe they will believe until they are 25. It's more for me then them. Lol they still believe in the tooth fairy too but lately it takes her days to get to our house. I guess she is so tired in the evenings that she forgets lol. My dd wanted to send a letter to her boss and tell them what a crappy job the tooth fairy does lmao. I have the same problem with ds. He always forgets his planner or spelling list. I started taking away video/tv time for a week everytime he forgets it and that helps.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, he didn't really forget to write down his assignments, he said "He didn't have time". He told me he didn't want Grandma to be mad because he was late. I told him that wasn't an excuse and Grandma would not be mad if he was late getting out of school because he was writing down his assignments. We have to sign everyday that they did their homework and I told him that I wasn't sure I should sign because I didn't really know what he was supposed to be doing. He was so upset because that means that he would miss part of recess. Plus he told me there was a skating party last night and I told him he couldn't go until he did his homework and since I didn't know what that was that he may not get to go. come to find out the skating party is next week ;) I think that evening traumatized him enough that he will take the time to write down his assignments now :) My mom just laughed at me as said to get used to it, it is a boy thing.


----------



## moter98

Good thing I only have a two year old. I can get him a bunch of $5-10 presents and make it look like a huge like of presents from Santa lol! We will have to forgo any of the. It gifts this year. And I won't be able to make my famous Xmas cookies and candy this year. :( I do it every year and give to family and friends as gifts. Its so fun to do. Ah well, there's always next year.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie it is a boy thing because reading your post was like a peak into our nights. Ds was in tears this am because he forgot his book and I can't sign it so he misses all of recess. Lol my favorite line was the teacher is supposed to put it in my bag. 

Moter... You are lucky with such a young one. Every year the kids have gotten a big gift. Last year dd got a horse. Me and seller arranged it so the papers show it being transferred from Santa. And dd got a go cart. This year she's getting a pandora bracelets with 3 charms and I have no idea what to get him as my mom got him a 3ds. I refuse to buy toys. Was going to get him the complete adventuretime series on DVD but only season 1 is available. Lol so bummed


----------



## moter98

I've heard that it gets so much harder to buy gifts as they get older. Cause everything they want costs an rm and a leg. My 15 year old nephew has asked for an iPhone, an iPod touch, a gaming system etc every year from us. We end up giving $50 cash cause he won't like any gift we get him that would cost that much.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- it is a boy thing, because the first thing DH said was isn't his teacher supposed to check his book to make sure he wrote down his assignments? I was like it is NOT his teacher's fault, he is going to be 9 he knows he needs to write down his assignments! Of course he wasn't blaming the teacher, but I think it is even common for the "big" boys to have an excuse! LOL Wow I want Santa to leave me a gift at your house! We buy a couple things from me and DH, usually a few clothes or a pair of shoes, maybe a board game and a present from his list (recently it has been a video game). Then Santa brings the anything else, which is usually more video games and things like nerf guns and actions figures. I don't know what all we are going to do this year. Every year I go overboard with the gifts and half of them never get played with, so I told DH that we are not buying anything unless it is on his list, LOL. I cleaned out DS's room a couple months ago and litterally threw away trash bags full of toys that were missing pieces so couldn't be donated, but maybe got played with once or twice. It is such a waste and now that we will have two I won't have the same kind of money to spend! DS is pretty easy going and doesn't act too spoiled, considereing he has been an only child/grandchild (on my side) for 9 years! Hopefully he isn't too disappointed this Christmas!

Moter- You are lucky that DS can't tell the value and is small enough not to have a bunch of stuff on his list. Just wait a couple more years he will sit down with the toy book and you will mentally see your bank account falling :) I also love the age when they start noticing all the commercials, LOL. There were a couple years that he wanted everything from every commercial, even some baby toys and girl toys :)


----------



## moter98

Haha Twinkie! I will enjoy it while I can. My mom said that when we were little she would give a toys sales flyer and ask us to circle what we wanted. We circled everything hahaha!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Haha Twinkie! I will enjoy it while I can. My mom said that when we were little she would give a toys sales flyer and ask us to circle what we wanted. We circled everything hahaha!

DS did that once too :) He even circled the girl toys!


----------



## Twinkie210

Poor little guy he has some violent hiccups right now and even though I know they say it doesn't bother them, he is kicking and punching like crazy!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Haha Twinkie! I will enjoy it while I can. My mom said that when we were little she would give a toys sales flyer and ask us to circle what we wanted. We circled everything hahaha!
> 
> DS did that once too :) He even circled the girl toys!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Poor little guy he has some violent hiccups right now and even though I know they say it doesn't bother them, he is kicking and punching like crazy!

aww, rub your belly, maybe it will help soothe him. :)


----------



## moter98

Just got home from the dr. First thing he says to me is "you look tired". you think? i've only been stressing and worrying for a week lol! went well though. dr. said i'm doing the right thing being on bedrest and then doing modified bedrest after that. he could not tell me the size of the tear, but i do know now that there wasn't a clot (good), it is a small tear and blood around it. he said good news is that the placenta is so big relative to the tear. he also said it's good news that i've not been bleeding. the ones that bleed continuously are they ones he really worries about a full tear and preterm labor. he also said that it is not normal at all to have bleeding in second tri, but as of now, things are looking good. AND, i asked for a scan next week and he said that's a good idea! someone from ultrasound will be calling me to set up a time for next week. i am so relieved. he was very nice today and back to the dr i always liked. feel much more optimistic now.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- so glad everything went well. My Dr. said the same thing about 2nd/3rd tri bleeding, but luckily the reason doesn't always meen the worst case! Let us know about the ultrasound!


----------



## moter98

I will for sure. will be waiting impatiently here, but at least i won't have to wait longer than a week. very happy with my dr today!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am excited, I just talked to my sister and her Dr. is starting fertility testing for her. They have been TTC for over a year now. She has really regular cycles (like exactly 28/29 days and a normal 14 day LP) so he is going to check her progesterone just in case, but he thinks it will come out fine. Her husband is going to have a SA done (which I think may be the problem, he is a very sickly person and doesn't have the best health habits). If those test come back fine he said they would start with a HSG. I am excited for her, I can't wait to be an aunt again!


----------



## moter98

good to hear twinkie! hopefully they find an easy fix for her. 

my scan is scheduled for wed at 1. only 5 days to wait!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> good to hear twinkie! hopefully they find an easy fix for her.
> 
> my scan is scheduled for wed at 1. only 5 days to wait!

Great to hear! Now take it easy and try to quit worrying! :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> good to hear twinkie! hopefully they find an easy fix for her.
> 
> my scan is scheduled for wed at 1. only 5 days to wait!
> 
> Great to hear! Now take it easy and try to quit worrying! :)Click to expand...

i won't quit worrying till i'm holding my healthy baby boy in my arms! but......my stress level is down now and i'm feeling much more optimistic.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, well that is true, none of us will completely quit worrying until we have healthy babies in our arms, but I am glad you are feeling more optimistic ;)


----------



## mailcmm

Great news all around! Loving today. Congrats on the scan moter. And i hooe they find something fixable for your sister twinkie. Afm...My dear friend from school is coming to visit with her baby and mom tomorrow. Mom is from Thailand and made me 200 spring rolls. So excited. Can't wait to eat them. 

My kids do lists for Xmas. Never wanted to give em a book as I would wind up buying it all. Lol I get them small stuff but Santa always brings one big present. They don't get it all either. As for commercials.... My son was the funniest. He would memorize infomercials. One day on the way to kindergarten he's says to me... Mom you have to get the green bags. If you don't get the green bags you are throwing your money in the trash. Did you know they keep grass from growing on your vegetables? I nearly died laughing. Then one day at Walgreens he comes up with a tube of putty and says mom mom did you know with this stuff you can fix anything? Lol cashier nearly choked. He's always been the funny one.


----------



## moter98

haha! your son is hilarious mail. must be so fun listening to what he comes up with everyday. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Oh it is and he never shuts up. I am lucky with that one. Always happy.


----------



## moter98

That's great! So do you think boys are easier than girls? Would really like to know since I'm gonna have two of them!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- your son sounds so much like mine! He would watch infomercial too! One day he told me that I needed Proactive to get rid of all my "Acme" LOL, funny thing is I have never had Acne! He was also so facinated by the pancake puff pan (or whatever it was called) that my Mom got it for me for Christmas from my son! I still have it and yes I have made pancake puff for breakfast ;) It is actually a nice pan and is made out of cast iron, heavy as hell, LOL.

I think boys are easier at certain times, obviously I have never raised a girl, but from what I can tell during grade school age they are way easier! Far less drama.


----------



## moter98

Hahaha! Can't wait to see what my ds comes up with. :)


----------



## mailcmm

I am so glad I am having another boy. I can't imagine what it would be like to have another girl. Ds is so easy going. Dd is hell on legs. Lol I love her to pieces but she is so high maintenance. And whiny and depressed and angry. We are only at 10 can't wait for the teen years. Lol Georgia draught my ass she has cried several rivers this year. Lol


----------



## moter98

Hahaha mail. Sounds like you have your hands full. I remember being a kid. It was pretty tough at times and I was one of those crying a river dramatic girls. My poor mother haha!


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I am sure this is life's way of kicking me in the ass for being such a handful.


----------



## moter98

Haha! I have always wanted a daughter for that special mother daughter bond thing. Go shopping together, lunches, just girl talk. Guess im just gonna have to drag one of my boys along lol! Or start to love sports.......


----------



## mailcmm

My boy has had to go shopping with me a few times when he was home sick. Had a blast. Even now I get him the baby buggy for rent at the mall. He can't sit in it so he hangs his legs over the front. He brings a video game for while I shop and we have lunch and might catch a movie. Dd won't come unless we are going for her. She whines while I shop so we don't do it much so I only take her if it's something I plan to keep her entertained. Tomorrow will be one of those days. Should be fun.


----------



## moter98

Well, sounds like my dreams of having a girl
Might work better with my boys anyway!


----------



## mailcmm

They are just easier. I am sure when she gets older it will be different. How are you feeling today?


----------



## moter98

Fine today. Been hanging out on the couch for a few hours with ds today. Needed a break from laying in bed for the last week and half.


----------



## mailcmm

I would think you would be fine on the couch. I can't lay in my bed all day either. When I was on bedrest I would prop on the couch during the day and head to bed after super. I am so glad that this seems to be getting better for you. Keep resting and I can't wait for your scan.


----------



## moter98

Yeah I think I'll spend more time on the couch now. Ds seems to be understanding a little more that he has to be more careful around me.


----------



## mailcmm

I give you credit. It's gonna be hard these next couple of months but hang in there. I am lucky mine can help a lot. He is a great little boy.


----------



## moter98

I know. Poor ds. I won't be able to do much with him for awhile. And I can't workout for months! This is really hard for me, I love to workout. And it's how I planned to help with the weight gain. I have a feeling I may gain a lot this pregnancy.


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- I wouldn't worry about gaining a ton of weight, I think eating right and genetics play a huge roll in how much you gain and exercise is just a small part :) I was worried the couple weeks I spent at home that I would gain a ton of weight! The first week I gained nothing and the second week I gained like 2lbs, yet when I went to disney I gained 12 lbs in 4 weeks and I did a ton of walking! I have gained over 40lbs by now, but I think most of it will come off in the first 6 weeks (or I am hoping so ;)). That is how I was with DS. I gained 39lbs and actually weighed less at my 6 week follow up than when I got pregnant!

I think I am just programmed to have big babies and gain a ton of weight ;)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- I wouldn't worry about gaining a ton of weight, I think eating right and genetics play a huge roll in how much you gain and exercise is just a small part :) I was worried the couple weeks I spent at home that I would gain a ton of weight! The first week I gained nothing and the second week I gained like 2lbs, yet when I went to disney I gained 12 lbs in 4 weeks and I did a ton of walking! I have gained over 40lbs by now, but I think most of it will come off in the first 6 weeks (or I am hoping so ;)). That is how I was with DS. I gained 39lbs and actually weighed less at my 6 week follow up than when I got pregnant!
> 
> I think I am just programmed to have big babies and gain a ton of weight ;)

Thanks Twinkie. I worry because I gained 42 lbs with ds and I was working out even while I was in labor with him! It took me 6 months to get it all off. Hopefully the scan we'd will show the tear has healed and I can at least be up and about. That should help with some of the gain. An I'm making sure to eat a balanced diet. I suppose that's all I can do.


----------



## Twinkie210

I think you will find out you won't gain as much as you though on bedrest ;) I eat way worse when I am at work and up and mobile and can get to the bad stuff. At home I am forced to eat what we have, which was a lot of sandwiches and easily prepared things. My one downfall the past couple weeks have been all the fast food we have ate!


----------



## moter98

that is true. i'm eating food brought from my family members and lots of smart ones, lol! no fast food for me for awhile. i'm not eating a ton calorie wise, but then i don't need much with being so inactive. i have added a daily protein shake in hopes of getting baby as big as possible in case he comes early. i really shouldn't worry about it so much, i guess with just laying around i don't have much else to do! i am getting some crochet supplies in the mail tomorrow though so that should keep me occupied. gonna make baby blankets for my SIL's triplets.


----------



## mailcmm

Quiet day today. How is everyone? I have had a very busy 2 days. Sitting down for the first time. 

Moter... How goes the land of smart ones and crocheting? Did your supplies arrive? 

Twinkie.... Liam still hanging around? 

Afm... I am just exhausted. Yesterday had a shopping day with dd. it was a nightmare. Buy me, buy me, buy me. Then when I needed to look at my stuff a thousand I'm boreds where are we going next. Did manage to get a few things done and lunch was nice. Also got her a dress for my 1st shower which is in less then 2 weeks. Still getting a hundred pressuring phone calls as to what can we get the baby that isn't on the registry. I am now just answering with I dont know I registered for everything we need. It baffles my mind. Maybe I am just a Spock living in a shatner world. Then sil calls and says the family really wants to know what they can buy. I tell her the same thing and she says.... Well we were talking about that and we were all looking at the registry and I didn't find those things to be useful so we really wanted to get something that would be useful. I swear to god I almost drove the 2 hours to her house and brained her. I told her that I really think that for our family these things will be very useful. That we are at football games at least twice weekly and horse shows twice monthly so a stroller is a nessecity. She said she hated hers and everyone agrees I can just hold the baby. The last horse show I was at took 7 hours. Can you imagine holding a child for 7 hours. I am dumbfounded. Then i said well there are tones of bottles nipples and accessories. She said well i didnt pump that often and found it easier to just nurse. I said well i have told you i dont have milk. She said well you can work that out with dr. Maybe they can fix it. It went on forever. Finially i told her to just tell everyone to buy what they want. I am done told dh that I am not taking their calls anymore and that we are just going to return everything we don't need. My worry is it will all come from specialty stores in their area and I will be stuck with tons of things I don't need and have to resort to lots on eBay. I am so irritated. I feel like she's sabotaging my shower lol. I know too conspiracy theory.


----------



## MightyMom

Ok I have to sneak in to admit I have been stalking y'all. I just couldn't resist replying to this!

Mail: It is baffling how people look at a registry and decide that THEY know better for YOUR family! I had the same problem with both my wedding and baby registries! People assume that everyone fits their own way of parenting or living and the world just doesn't work that way. My suggestion is when people call and ask what they can buy that isn't on the registry tell them GIFT CARDS. And anything unreturnable that you get at your shower just put up for sale on ebay straight away so that you can get money for what you WANT and NEED. (I was very honest with my family. When they asked where the Moses basket was that they bought me I told them I sold it so I could buy the carseat I needed!)


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Quiet day today. How is everyone? I have had a very busy 2 days. Sitting down for the first time.
> 
> Moter... How goes the land of smart ones and crocheting? Did your supplies arrive?
> 
> Twinkie.... Liam still hanging around?
> 
> Afm... I am just exhausted. Yesterday had a shopping day with dd. it was a nightmare. Buy me, buy me, buy me. Then when I needed to look at my stuff a thousand I'm boreds where are we going next. Did manage to get a few things done and lunch was nice. Also got her a dress for my 1st shower which is in less then 2 weeks. Still getting a hundred pressuring phone calls as to what can we get the baby that isn't on the registry. I am now just answering with I dont know I registered for everything we need. It baffles my mind. Maybe I am just a Spock living in a shatner world. Then sil calls and says the family really wants to know what they can buy. I tell her the same thing and she says.... Well we were talking about that and we were all looking at the registry and I didn't find those things to be useful so we really wanted to get something that would be useful. I swear to god I almost drove the 2 hours to her house and brained her. I told her that I really think that for our family these things will be very useful. That we are at football games at least twice weekly and horse shows twice monthly so a stroller is a nessecity. She said she hated hers and everyone agrees I can just hold the baby. The last horse show I was at took 7 hours. Can you imagine holding a child for 7 hours. I am dumbfounded. Then i said well there are tones of bottles nipples and accessories. She said well i didnt pump that often and found it easier to just nurse. I said well i have told you i dont have milk. She said well you can work that out with dr. Maybe they can fix it. It went on forever. Finially i told her to just tell everyone to buy what they want. I am done told dh that I am not taking their calls anymore and that we are just going to return everything we don't need. My worry is it will all come from specialty stores in their area and I will be stuck with tons of things I don't need and have to resort to lots on eBay. I am so irritated. I feel like she's sabotaging my shower lol. I know too conspiracy theory.

got so sick of smart ones i ordered stuffed chicken and a caesar salad for tomorrow from a local place. SO nice to eat some healthy fresh for a change. sounds like it doesn't get easier to go shopping with kids when they get older. when i try to take DS he whines and makes a scene the whole time, unless we are moving, then he's fine. last time i tried to bring him with me to get his winter clothes it was a nightmare. ended up just throwing clothes in the stroller and hoping they matched, lol! sure hope he grows out of that.
you SIL sounds like a nightmare. i have never heard of someone arguing with what another put on their registry. who cares if she doesn't see a need for it! it's not for her, hello! if she ever has another baby, buy her a bunch of stuff you know she doesn't want, lol. a stroller is a must IMO. we have always had one for ds and it has been so nice. especially with the basket on the bottom to store things while out. no one wants to hold the baby for hours, geez! you can't tell me she did. no way.


----------



## moter98

MightyMom said:


> Ok I have to sneak in to admit I have been stalking y'all. I just couldn't resist replying to this!
> 
> Mail: It is baffling how people look at a registry and decide that THEY know better for YOUR family! I had the same problem with both my wedding and baby registries! People assume that everyone fits their own way of parenting or living and the world just doesn't work that way. My suggestion is when people call and ask what they can buy that isn't on the registry tell them GIFT CARDS. And anything unreturnable that you get at your shower just put up for sale on ebay straight away so that you can get money for what you WANT and NEED. (I was very honest with my family. When they asked where the Moses basket was that they bought me I told them I sold it so I could buy the carseat I needed!)

this has never happened to me. sure, i got a few small items not on my registry, but that's to be expected. but i did get the majority of what was on my registry. what are people thinking? that's what registries are for!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks mighty and congrats on your pregnancy. How are you feeling?

I have been ranting about this for awhile and always feel ungrateful afterward by I am so tired of his family deciding how my baby should be raised. His sister is a stay at home mom with one child. I have 2 other children to take care of as well. And those kids are older but so set up in their lives that it wouldn't be fair to them to say hey I know how hard you have worked at horseback riding etc but ya know what mommy has a new baby and you will just have to sacrifice. They act like I don't know how to care for a child yet I have 2 that were born 14 months apart. So 2 in diapers. And now they excell in school are praised for how well behaved they are considering the nasty nasty divorce that they went thru and excell in every activity that they do. My daughter is 10 and breaking Arabian horses. My son was 9 and received 36 medals ranging from 1st-10th place during his first season in competitive gymnastics. That's a medal in every event. Neither were breast fed, rocked to sleep, or have ever once slept in my bed. And they are just fine. But none of that counts. Drives me batty.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Quiet day today. How is everyone? I have had a very busy 2 days. Sitting down for the first time.
> 
> Moter... How goes the land of smart ones and crocheting? Did your supplies arrive?
> 
> Twinkie.... Liam still hanging around?
> 
> Afm... I am just exhausted. Yesterday had a shopping day with dd. it was a nightmare. Buy me, buy me, buy me. Then when I needed to look at my stuff a thousand I'm boreds where are we going next. Did manage to get a few things done and lunch was nice. Also got her a dress for my 1st shower which is in less then 2 weeks. Still getting a hundred pressuring phone calls as to what can we get the baby that isn't on the registry. I am now just answering with I dont know I registered for everything we need. It baffles my mind. Maybe I am just a Spock living in a shatner world. Then sil calls and says the family really wants to know what they can buy. I tell her the same thing and she says.... Well we were talking about that and we were all looking at the registry and I didn't find those things to be useful so we really wanted to get something that would be useful. I swear to god I almost drove the 2 hours to her house and brained her. I told her that I really think that for our family these things will be very useful. That we are at football games at least twice weekly and horse shows twice monthly so a stroller is a nessecity. She said she hated hers and everyone agrees I can just hold the baby. The last horse show I was at took 7 hours. Can you imagine holding a child for 7 hours. I am dumbfounded. Then i said well there are tones of bottles nipples and accessories. She said well i didnt pump that often and found it easier to just nurse. I said well i have told you i dont have milk. She said well you can work that out with dr. Maybe they can fix it. It went on forever. Finially i told her to just tell everyone to buy what they want. I am done told dh that I am not taking their calls anymore and that we are just going to return everything we don't need. My worry is it will all come from specialty stores in their area and I will be stuck with tons of things I don't need and have to resort to lots on eBay. I am so irritated. I feel like she's sabotaging my shower lol. I know too conspiracy theory.
> 
> got so sick of smart ones i ordered stuffed chicken and a caesar salad for tomorrow from a local place. SO nice to eat some healthy fresh for a change. sounds like it doesn't get easier to go shopping with kids when they get older. when i try to take DS he whines and makes a scene the whole time, unless we are moving, then he's fine. last time i tried to bring him with me to get his winter clothes it was a nightmare. ended up just throwing clothes in the stroller and hoping they matched, lol! sure hope he grows out of that.
> you SIL sounds like a nightmare. i have never heard of someone arguing with what another put on their registry. who cares if she doesn't see a need for it! it's not for her, hello! if she ever has another baby, buy her a bunch of stuff you know she doesn't want, lol. a stroller is a must IMO. we have always had one for ds and it has been so nice. especially with the basket on the bottom to store things while out. no one wants to hold the baby for hours, geez! you can't tell me she did. no way.Click to expand...

She is still holding the baby. My niece is almost one and no one not even dad can hold her and my sil refuses to let her cry. She gets up at 4 to get ready because she can't if the baby is awake. It's insane. I want to put the child in her crib and bar the door so sil can get some rest. I couldn't imagine having a child like that.


----------



## moter98

Oh.
Wow.
Babies do need to learn to soothe themselves. It's a pretty important life skill to learn. I could not ever hold ds all the time, nor would I want to. Cut the cord already.


----------



## MightyMom

LOL with my family it is the exact opposite! They bought me a Moses basket even though I told them I was going to co-bed/co-sleep. They bought be a set of bottles even though I was determined to nurse. They said my Moby wrap was a "silly" item to register for, why should I need to hold the baby all the time? It drove me nuts! I was angry because it seemed to me that they could not simply give me "uncontroversial" items like swaddles and layettes. They felt they HAD to buy me things that contradicted my parenting style to try to persuede me to do it THEIR way. So frustrating.
I'm doing ok. Very very very nervous. I don't feel well today either, I have a cold coming on. I see a RE on Wednesday, it is my first prenatal appt. I have had some tight feelings in my belly, and I am nervous this is yet another mc. Typical PARL stuff I guess. I just wish time would pass faster, it feels like every day has been dragging on!


----------



## MightyMom

mailcmm said:


> She is still holding the baby. My niece is almost one and no one not even dad can hold her and my sil refuses to let her cry. She gets up at 4 to get ready because she can't if the baby is awake. It's insane. I want to put the child in her crib and bar the door so sil can get some rest. I couldn't imagine having a child like that.

YIKES! Not even dad?? That is a little...codependent and unhealthy. There is a girl on America's Next Top Model who says she will be a virgin forever and never marry because her mother gives her everything she needs and she cannot imagine a man being as selfless as her mother. IMO it is a very twisted way to raise your child. They should WANT to go out on their own, not be TERRIFIED to leave your side!


----------



## mailcmm

MightyMom said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> She is still holding the baby. My niece is almost one and no one not even dad can hold her and my sil refuses to let her cry. She gets up at 4 to get ready because she can't if the baby is awake. It's insane. I want to put the child in her crib and bar the door so sil can get some rest. I couldn't imagine having a child like that.
> 
> YIKES! Not even dad?? That is a little...codependent and unhealthy. There is a girl on America's Next Top Model who says she will be a virgin forever and never marry because her mother gives her everything she needs and she cannot imagine a man being as selfless as her mother. IMO it is a very twisted way to raise your child. They should WANT to go out on their own, not be TERRIFIED to leave your side!Click to expand...

That chick is crazy! Lol and yes its crazy how sil always has to be there. I love my kids and spend entirely too much time with them. Lol but that being said I could take a shower or leave them with my mom. I could clean the house and they would entertain themselves. It was lovely. 

Cramping is very normal. I am still cramping. And yes it still terrifies me. Amazed everyday that I wake up still pregnant. I am really starting to get more excited but still so very very cautious. I hope this is your sticky bean. Like you I had 3 losses but mine were all super early. What will they do at your first appointment? Will you get a peak? I hope so.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mighty- Glad you are stalking and CONGRATULATIONS!!! I know it is scary, but I will keep everything crossed that this is a super sticky bean! Now you will have to make sure to keep us updated on what the RE says!

Mail- your family is crazy! I didn't really care if people bought off my registry as long as they bought things I needed (for instance I registered for receiving blankets, but I could care less that I got the ones I registered for if someone wanted to buy a different print you know?) I got a couple things from one family member that was not on my registry and I may not evrer use. One is one of those baby carriers that you wear on your chest the other is a formula mixer, which is handy, but I am either going to breast feed or use the ready to feed formula not the powdered. Most people bought stuff off my registery or clothes for little guy.

moter- I am sure you are ready for a fresh cooked meal! I had pizza rolls for like 5 days straight one week, because they only took a minute in the microwave, I switched it up and made myself a grilled cheese and it tasted like Heaven, LOL. How are you feeling?


----------



## moter98

haha! i had pizza for a few days straight and now i can't bring myself to make another one. really missing fresh food. if my scan brings good news, i could be able to cook tomorrow already. :) i'm doing good here. feel pretty normal. no bleeding for 9 days, yayyyyyy! anxious for my scan tomorrow. 
but planning ds's nursery in full force. ordered some paint samples online. gonna go with a pastel yellow or pastel green to match the jungle theme we are doing. he will have wall decal jungle animals on the walls. kinda works perfect cause i already have a safari animals comforter/crib set from DS and safari animals crib mobile as well as hanging toy above changing table. i did DS's room in wallables sun moon and stars and airplane. this time i want to do more matching theme. only thing is, none of my furniture will match until he about 2 years old. oh well.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Like you I don't care what pattern just as long as its useful.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I am sure everything is going to be perfect. And if it is all healed I would stick to the modified bed rest. And just remember rid nothing else no lifting or high stretching. They say that's an old wives tale but I believe it. Can't wait to see your nursery start to come together. I love decorating. Are you big into pinterest? I found some great ideas on pinterest. Love that site.


----------



## moter98

yeah, i will most likely be doing modified bed rest till end of pregnancy even if it heals. dr said from here on out, no lifting, no exercising, no sex (poor dh). now that this has happened i have to take it as easy as i can. luckily i was only working part time and planning on staying home full time once the baby was born, so a few months earlier shouldn't make too much difference. 
i will have to check out pinterest. excited to decorate the nursery and what better thing to focus on right now than that. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Omg I give you one day before you are a total addict. Pinterest is awesome. Lol you liking to be crafty and decorate will absolutely love it. I got a recipe off it that I modified to fit my diet but it was an oatmeal casserole with raspberries, banana, and chocolate chips it was amazing. I used Splenda and unsweetened chips. They have recipes, beauty, decorating, party, exercising, etc all tips posted by people online. Go crazy girl I bet we don't hear from you for 3 days lol


----------



## mailcmm

I am having a panic attack. Drs office called to tell me I failed my sequential screen bloodwork. I knew that and the high risk specialist said that with my combined results it wasn't a problem and that the us looked great. And last appointment the dr commented on how the high risk report felt confident Finn is healthy. So I don't know why the nurse called to refer me back to high risk for an amnio. Totally panicking. When I told nurse what high risk had told me and told her my combined screen results she said oh for your age that's a great number. I'm sorry I didn't realize they called you. So I called the high risk specialist and am waiting for a call. I just need to double check. God I was doing so freaking well.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Omg I give you one day before you are a total addict. Pinterest is awesome. Lol you liking to be crafty and decorate will absolutely love it. I got a recipe off it that I modified to fit my diet but it was an oatmeal casserole with raspberries, banana, and chocolate chips it was amazing. I used Splenda and unsweetened chips. They have recipes, beauty, decorating, party, exercising, etc all tips posted by people online. Go crazy girl I bet we don't hear from you for 3 days lol

Haha! Uh oh, I see another addiction coming on. I love crafts and recipes and baby decor!
Have you heard of enjoy life brand semisweet chocolate chips? They are gluten free, dairy free. Can you have them? They are really good and very similar to regular semisweet chocolate chips


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I am having a panic attack. Drs office called to tell me I failed my sequential screen bloodwork. I knew that and the high risk specialist said that with my combined results it wasn't a problem and that the us looked great. And last appointment the dr commented on how the high risk report felt confident Finn is healthy. So I don't know why the nurse called to refer me back to high risk for an amnio. Totally panicking. When I told nurse what high risk had told me and told her my combined screen results she said oh for your age that's a great number. I'm sorry I didn't realize they called you. So I called the high risk specialist and am waiting for a call. I just need to double check. God I was doing so freaking well.

So your results haven't changed? Sounds like miscommunication between drs. I bet everything is just fine. Take a deep breath. Your u/s looked good. They did not see any soft markers. And your numbers were good


----------



## mailcmm

I can do dairy and gluten. It's the sugar thats why I went unsweetened but I will check them out. And I am sure there isn't a problem but god you think everything is ok only to have to be dragged thru it again. 

On the upside... Dh and I have decided to open our own restaurant. We have started the brainstorming process and hope to have a bank worthy plan by march. We don't want to be a huge restaurant. Just a small family owned farm to table open for lunch 6 days a week and dinner on fri and sat. Limited dinner menu and hours as well. We shall see but I am really excited. It would be more of a deli as well so kids could be around. Want to be really family oriented


----------



## moter98

Oh. Dang, that would be hard. I LOVE sugar.

Yeah i know kinda what you mean. You are going along thinking everything's great and then get stopped in your tracks. I suppose it's just gonna be worry for all of us until we have our healthy babies born. 
I'm terrified for the 20 week scan myself. I don't think I could bear it if they tell me something is wrong with baby. Unless it is clubfoot. Totally not a huge deal and I could deal with that.


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- Since your Dr. already said Finn looked good, I am sure everything is fine. I hope that the dr. getst back to you soon! Your restaraunt idea sounds great! I hope it works out!

moter- glad every thing is going well!


----------



## moter98

I forgot to say, good luck on your new business venture. Sounds like a great idea. Wish I lived close enough to eat there!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Twinkie. I hope so too. We have been talking about doing it since we first met back when we were just friends. We work really well together and as chefs have made quite a name for ourselves here. Most of the upper middle class to very wealthy know who dh is. And I am on tv several times a year. We have different strengths and are both highly trained. Our main goal will be getting people in. This economy sucks but I don't foresee it getting better. So we figure what the heck. You should be ready to pop any time now? Almost to 37 weeks. I knew you would make it. Can't wait for pics. 

Colta.... Isn't your intake session any day now?

Berdc, Menb.... Updates on the twins and Olivia? We miss y'all.


----------



## mailcmm

You would love it Moter. We will be pretty clean. Not in that we won't be dirty, but the foods will be fresh and not processed. We make everything ourselves. We don't plan on getting deli meats either. We want to roast our own meat. Dh is even trying to make gyro meat. We are big on doing everything we can In house. The only place we get caught up in is tomatoes. Almost have to use canned as fresh don't ever taste as good. Ok for salads but little else. Now if we can get in with a farm maybe we could get some good ones but most farms sell the cream of the crop to the canning companies and the rest go to the store. Pathetic world we live in.


----------



## moter98

Mmmmm, really wishing I lived there!


----------



## colta

Hey all! Too many posts to catch up one and comment on, but just thought I'd throw in a little blurb. 

Our intake meeting is two days away... Thursday! We're so excited/anxious/nervous... it's fun. So yeah, we're currently waiting with bated breath to do that. 
On the other side of the coin, DH just got a promotion! He's a graphic designer, just graduated in June and is now officially a Site Coordinator (basically an art director and supervisor all rolled into one). I'm so very proud of him and excited for him... it's a great opportunity and it's nice to see him feeling validated in his career choice and his overall performance. :happydance:
On the other other side of the coin... I have officially rejoined nursing! I've started this week at a new campus... basically where I left off last year. It's excited and daunting and all kinds of crazy. Thankfully I'm just auditing this semesters courses (not being marked)... the only thing I'm getting marked on is a medical/surgical clinical rotation and a pediatric rotation... but yeah... 

So, I'm quite the busy lady right now... full time school, part-time work at a call center, starting the adoption process... yeah. I'm sleepy now. :sleep:


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- Wow so much going on! Congrats to your DH and to you for starting back up nursing! And now 1 more day!!!!

Mail- Do tomatoes grow well in your area? We plant tomatoes in our garden here and they are delicious. You could offer home grown tomatoes during the summer months. We grow ours in cages, not staked, so they seem to be less maintenance. They take a little time to plant and water, but are so worth it. I think we planted like 15-20 plants and could have supplied a restraunt with tomatoes during peak season ;)

Tomorrow is the big day for me too! I should find out if little guy has cooperated and flipped or if he is still planning on coming out butt first, LOL. He still feels breech, but he is full of surprises so maybe this will be another and he is really head down :) I kind of expect to either be induced or have a scheduled c-section sometime between 38 and 39 weeks. I want to keep him in as long as it is safe to give him some more time to finish baking :) DS had some breathing issues and was jaundice and I always wonder if it was because the Dr. induced me early and if he would have got to stay in another week or so if it would have made a difference. Of course it wasn't safe for him to stay in so it never would have been an option.


----------



## moter98

Colta, congrats to your dh and to you on the nursing! And your appt tomorrow, woohoo.  sounds like you are so busy


----------



## mailcmm

Colta that is great! Can't wait for details.

Moter what time is your scan? That is today right?

Twinkie... Hope little guy is head down. 

Afm... I am exhausted. Didn't sleep well last night and had to work most of today. Ready for a nap. Kids are at their dads tonight so may go to sleep now. Lol


----------



## moter98

Just had my scan. Waiting for results. Nervous.
The hb was 139. It's usually been in 150's. Hope that doesn't mean anything.
I asked about his feet and she thinks they look fine so I don't think he has clubfoot. They will check better at the 20 week though. Saw his boy parts again. You can't miss em!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Just had my scan. Waiting for results. Nervous.
> The hb was 139. It's usually been in 150's. Hope that doesn't mean anything.
> I asked about his feet and she thinks they look fine so I don't think he has clubfoot. They will check better at the 20 week though. Saw his boy parts again. You can't miss em!

139 is a good heart beat at that age, he just may have been relaxed. Little guy's heart rate will be 120 sometimes and 150 at others. My Dr. has never said anything is wrong.


----------



## moter98

Ok. Thanks for the reassurance Twinkie. Obsessing about every little thing right now


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the reassurance Twinkie. Obsessing about every little thing right now

I know it is easy to obsess ;) His heart rate should start going down some as he gets bigger too.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... Hb is great. Finns is usually around 140 even when he's active. Hope they get to you soon. I am on pins and needles.

Specialist called told me not to worry. That the reason the blood test was bad was most likely due to a horomone surge. He said based on all my other really great results and a stellar us he isn't worried in the least. He really doesn't believe we need to test any further.


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news mail!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter... Hb is great. Finns is usually around 140 even when he's active. Hope they get to you soon. I am on pins and needles.
> 
> Specialist called told me not to worry. That the reason the blood test was bad was most likely due to a horomone surge. He said based on all my other really great results and a stellar us he isn't worried in the least. He really doesn't believe we need to test any further.

great news mail!


----------



## moter98

I have great news too! dr said no blood in uterus and the tear is healed!! he says everything looks normal. i'm on modified bed rest till 20 week scan. if no bleeding and everything still looks normal at that scan, then he may lift some restrictions. so relieved.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg Moter that is fantabulous!! I am so happy. This is awesome. I knew it would turn out. Best news all day! Really i mean that. Best freaking news
All day.


----------



## moter98

thanks! it's best case scenario and i am so happy and thankful it turned out this way. first hurdle is overcome. dr said he worried most about those that continue to bleed so no bleeding or blood in uterus is a very good sign. :) as long as it continues this way, i think my risk for preterm labor and full abruption go down. yay!!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Yes I think as long as you take it easy you should be fine. Not the ideal pregnancy but still a pregnancy and only temporary. A few months and you will be holding your new baby boy. How are Ames coming? Hav you checked out pinterest?


----------



## moter98

yeah, not ideal, but could be much worse. i will take it! and restrictions may be lifted after 20 weeks. you can bet dh will be on pins and needles to hear of pelvic rest is lifted, lol! i don't know if i will risk it anyway. really scared to bd now. 
i'm still trying to convince dh of Alec or Alex. my favorite is Alexander Grant. my in-laws are already calling baby Alex, so I think we can wear dh down, lol!
haven't checked out pinterest. have so much to do with ds and googling my new diagnosis, ha!


----------



## mailcmm

I like Alex. Great name. I wouldnt bd either. I'd say sorry hun but you'll survive. I just wouldn't want to take any chances. But if I know my dh he wouldn't let me. As it is now he makes me sit down and does everything himself. It's annoying but sweet and I haven't had any problems. He treats me like I am made of glass. Lol it's sweet. At first I was annoyed but now I am thinking its a good thing so I can rest for when Finn gets here.


----------



## moter98

i do too. everyone else does, just gotta convince dh. he didn't like Aden either at first and now couldn't see ds named anything else. 
my dh made sure i specifically asked if we could bd yet, lol! if dr gives ok, he will be pestering me and pestering me i know. i'm just really scared of it causing contractions. fine in a normal pregnancy, but with that blood that already irritated the uterus, i don't want to upset it anymore. 
dh has been doing more around here, it's been really great actually. wish he would always do so much, lol! but i know it's been hard on him too, what with how busy he is working at the moment. good news is things should slow down by next month and then he will not work so much for the whole winter. perfect timing really.


----------



## moter98

anyone know of any websites with adorable baby boy clothes? since i can't go to the store i wanna browse online.


----------



## mailcmm

Baby boy clothes are horrible. Lol it's kinda depressing. I have thought of starting a clothes line. Lol 

What if you tell dh you don't want to? I told dh I don't want to. He seems to be ok with it. My lady parts are swollen and it hurts. Once I said that I think it turned him off. He doesn't even ask. Lol we still snuggle and kiss but nothing else. I think he doesn't enjoy it knowing that I can't.


----------



## moter98

i've found some cute ones in the stores. gotta do a little extra digging. i just make sure to totally avoid looking at the girl clothes cause i know i will be disappointed in the boy selection then. there is always a much smaller selection, but i manage to find cute stuff. only now i can't go shopping, sigh. i haven't found anything cute online. all the newborn stuff online have like grown up outfits. sweatshirts and jeans. wtf? where's the cute outfits with teddy bears and monkey on them?


----------



## mailcmm

Amazon. They have tons of bears monkeys rainforest. Lol I have been looking for an outfit to wear home from the hospital. I don't wan pajamas but that's all they have. I also don't like the elastic cotton pants with a onesie look. I like one piece outfits but was hoping for something more then what I have seen.


----------



## moter98

i have been looking too and it's slim pickings so far. i had no trouble with ds. may have to resort to using one of his nb outfits. though not the one i used for his coming home outfit. ds i did monkeys, lots and lots of monkeys. this boy i would like to do lions or giraffe's, but darn if i can find anything that doesn't look like a teenager outfit!


----------



## mailcmm

I always swear by overalls. Finn already has a ton. I love the way they look on little boys


----------



## moter98

Gonna wait till after the fall
Clothes are gone. Looking for winter NB clothes. Maybe I will be able to go shopping after my 20 week scan. Who knows.


----------



## BERDC99

Hey girls. Glad to see you are all doing great. 

Motor glad the tear is gone.

Colts good luck tomorrow.

Mail before long you will be delivering.

Twinky no updates from today?

Menb where are you?

I am back to work. Olivia is doing great. She weighs almost nine pounds now. She is starting to coo and have real smiles. Not just the gas ones. We do have to take her to a surgeon next week because she still has a hernia the size of a half dollar. Prayers needs that it does heal on it's own. 

I am having problems with my bp. Never had problems with it till I got pre-e. Will update lafter.


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_13469297133398455.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_13469272181865207.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_13470570005937798.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_1345902236006448.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Berd she is so precious!! I'll keep her in my thoughts. Hope that you get better too!


----------



## BERDC99

MightyMom said:


> OMG Berd she is so precious!! I'll keep her in my thoughts. Hope that you get better too!

Thanks and congrats to you.


----------



## Twinkie210

motor- I agree shopping for boys stuff is depressing! They will have one rack of boys for every 4 racks of girls stuff! Liam has a ton of carter's stuff, you might want to check out their website (or some of the department stores that sells carters). I just found this little outfit on the Macy's website and I really want to get it! (the football one)

https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...=GENDER=Male&sp=1&spc=272&ruleId=27&slotId=37

Just a warning Monkeys seem to be the big thing for boys again! I got so many things with monkeys on them!


----------



## moter98

Berdc, Olivia is adorable. Gives me baby fever. Hope her hernia resolves on its own and your bp stabilizes


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> motor- I agree shopping for boys stuff is depressing! They will have one rack of boys for every 4 racks of girls stuff! Liam has a ton of carter's stuff, you might want to check out their website (or some of the department stores that sells carters). I just found this little outfit on the Macy's website and I really want to get it! (the football one)
> 
> https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...=GENDER=Male&sp=1&spc=272&ruleId=27&slotId=37
> 
> Just a warning Monkeys seem to be the big thing for boys again! I got so many things with monkeys on them!

Thanks. I'll check out Carter's website. We don't do sports outfits reallys unless it's pool or poker lol! Me and dh aren't into sports really. I love the outfit next to it with the little tie on it though. I will have to check out Macy's website too. 
Oh no, no more monkeys. They are adorable and all, but we already have a ton from ds that this baby will wear. I would like a to get a few different things so their baby pictures aren't all with them wearing the same outfits.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> motor- I agree shopping for boys stuff is depressing! They will have one rack of boys for every 4 racks of girls stuff! Liam has a ton of carter's stuff, you might want to check out their website (or some of the department stores that sells carters). I just found this little outfit on the Macy's website and I really want to get it! (the football one)
> 
> https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...=GENDER=Male&sp=1&spc=272&ruleId=27&slotId=37
> 
> Just a warning Monkeys seem to be the big thing for boys again! I got so many things with monkeys on them!
> 
> Thanks. I'll check out Carter's website. We don't do sports outfits reallys unless it's pool or poker lol! Me and dh aren't into sports really. I love the outfit next to it with the little tie on it though. I will have to check out Macy's website too.
> Oh no, no more monkeys. They are adorable and all, but we already have a ton from ds that this baby will wear. I would like a to get a few different things so their baby pictures aren't all with them wearing the same outfits.Click to expand...

Heidi Klum is coming out with a line of clothing at Babies R Us. My mom said she saw a preview and the boys stuff has mostly dinosaurs and monsters... 

When DS was little everything had puppy dogs on it, but half of poor Liam's clothes are monkeys! Kohls carries some cute clothes too. You might find something there (but thier website kind of sucks)... Are you looking for more the body suits with matching pants and bibs and stuff? Or for more sleepers? I really wish there were selections for boys. I am like mail and when I had DS I swore I was going to open a children's boutique that only carried boy clothes!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and Macy's is much better in person too. I wish some stores actually had websites that had a decent selection!


----------



## Twinkie210

Berdc- Olivia is precious!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> motor- I agree shopping for boys stuff is depressing! They will have one rack of boys for every 4 racks of girls stuff! Liam has a ton of carter's stuff, you might want to check out their website (or some of the department stores that sells carters). I just found this little outfit on the Macy's website and I really want to get it! (the football one)
> 
> https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...=GENDER=Male&sp=1&spc=272&ruleId=27&slotId=37
> 
> Just a warning Monkeys seem to be the big thing for boys again! I got so many things with monkeys on them!
> 
> Thanks. I'll check out Carter's website. We don't do sports outfits reallys unless it's pool or poker lol! Me and dh aren't into sports really. I love the outfit next to it with the little tie on it though. I will have to check out Macy's website too.
> Oh no, no more monkeys. They are adorable and all, but we already have a ton from ds that this baby will wear. I would like a to get a few different things so their baby pictures aren't all with them wearing the same outfits.Click to expand...
> 
> Heidi Klum is coming out with a line of clothing at Babies R Us. My mom said she saw a preview and the boys stuff has mostly dinosaurs and monsters...
> 
> When DS was little everything had puppy dogs on it, but half of poor Liam's clothes are monkeys! Kohls carries some cute clothes too. You might find something there (but thier website kind of sucks)... Are you looking for more the body suits with matching pants and bibs and stuff? Or for more sleepers? I really wish there were selections for boys. I am like mail and when I had DS I swore I was going to open a children's boutique that only carried boy clothes!Click to expand...

I'm looking for lots of footy sleepers since I couldn't have those with ds and some onsie outfits with pants. Hopefully I will get some restrictions lifted soon and can go out shopping. I'm sure I can find cute clothes that way, just looking online seems they don't have much of what I'm looking for. Thanks for the Carter's tip. Their website has some cute clothes, exotically the ones with the animals on the bottom of the pants


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Oh and Macy's is much better in person too. I wish some stores actually had websites that had a decent selection!

I hope I get to go shopping. Really excited now! Baby stuff is so much fun!!!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I have great news too! dr said no blood in uterus and the tear is healed!! he says everything looks normal. i'm on modified bed rest till 20 week scan. if no bleeding and everything still looks normal at that scan, then he may lift some restrictions. so relieved.

well done you and congrats great news:happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

I am sure you will get to go shopping! Target's website isn't bad... they have lots of different outfit choices that aren't just monkey themed ;)

We went to target last night to buy a couple last minute things we needed. We still have some returning to do, but that will have to wait.


----------



## Twinkie210

TV, congrats on 16 weeks! How are you?


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> TV, congrats on 16 weeks! How are you?

im doing good thank you been little under the weather with cold, sore throat, its hard going as you cant take much, but im my pregnancy is doing good have mw appointment tomorrow and im going to mention that i want a home birth and want to know more about it:happydance:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I have great news too! dr said no blood in uterus and the tear is healed!! he says everything looks normal. i'm on modified bed rest till 20 week scan. if no bleeding and everything still looks normal at that scan, then he may lift some restrictions. so relieved.
> 
> well done you and congrats great news:happydance:Click to expand...

thanks!
happy 16 weeks. :flower:


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I am sure you will get to go shopping! Target's website isn't bad... they have lots of different outfit choices that aren't just monkey themed ;)
> 
> We went to target last night to buy a couple last minute things we needed. We still have some returning to do, but that will have to wait.

where did you find your nursery furniture? i only need a dresser. i want one that is high quality that will be used through the teenage years. i did find the perfect one on toys r us and of course it's out of stock and i only found it on one other website for $200 more.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I am sure you will get to go shopping! Target's website isn't bad... they have lots of different outfit choices that aren't just monkey themed ;)
> 
> We went to target last night to buy a couple last minute things we needed. We still have some returning to do, but that will have to wait.
> 
> where did you find your nursery furniture? i only need a dresser. i want one that is high quality that will be used through the teenage years. i did find the perfect one on toys r us and of course it's out of stock and i only found it on one other website for $200 more.Click to expand...

My crib and dressor came from babies r us. I ordered it from the store when I got a 20% off coupon :) It was pretty pricey though. Here is the one I got:
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12277306

I did save $100 using the coupon :) I think this baby's furniture costs more than all of the furniture in my bedroom combined!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I am sure you will get to go shopping! Target's website isn't bad... they have lots of different outfit choices that aren't just monkey themed ;)
> 
> We went to target last night to buy a couple last minute things we needed. We still have some returning to do, but that will have to wait.
> 
> where did you find your nursery furniture? i only need a dresser. i want one that is high quality that will be used through the teenage years. i did find the perfect one on toys r us and of course it's out of stock and i only found it on one other website for $200 more.Click to expand...
> 
> My crib and dressor came from babies r us. I ordered it from the store when I got a 20% off coupon :) It was pretty pricey though. Here is the one I got:
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12277306
> 
> I did save $100 using the coupon :) I think this baby's furniture costs more than all of the furniture in my bedroom combined!Click to expand...

the 5 drawer piece is very similar to the one i want! here is the link to the one i fell in love with and of course is out of stock, boo
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3997274


----------



## moter98

so i'm looking on toys r us for some arts and crafts supplies for DS. even with these items, there over 100 more products for girls than for boys. grrrrrr


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I know it's not the high dresser but it's the same brand

https://www.amazon.com/Status-Serie...=1347569108&sr=8-1&keywords=status+brookfield

Tv... Congrats on 16 weeks!! Hope your cold goes away.

Berdc.... She is gorgeous thanks for sharing. Hope Bp gets better. My niece had a hernia and it went away on its own so maybe Olivia's will too.

Twinke.... I am ready for Liam pics! Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Afm... Getting a cold. So mad about that. More dh family drama... My bros wife convinced Dhs grandma to buy the stroller because she contacted her about a special gift. Sil swore up and down we would use it and be so happy. Well in the time that that was happening my dad needing to purchase a gift for my grandma who he handles finances for and who doesn't know what a computer is ordered the stroller instead of giving us the cash which he normally does. Lol how is this a problem??? Dhs grandma is super pissed. Dh hates the whol registry process now. It's not like that is the last item on the registry. Still need a ton of stuff. Lord help me but I just don't know what to do. I feel like this evil person for making a registry. So when dh was in a rampage over what do we do I said I don't know. I registered for everything we need. And I mean everything. I don't know what to tell them. I don't know what special gift they can give. it's becoming a huge amount of pressure and I am getting ready to make a blanket announcement on Facebook saying I know everyone would like to get Finn a perfect special gift and. If they want to buy off registry we are happy for whatever they choose but they need to choose it. We registered for everything we think we need and can't hint of annoying else. I know this will just make a bigger mess so trying to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter... I know it's not the high dresser but it's the same brand
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Status-Serie...=1347569108&sr=8-1&keywords=status+brookfield
> 
> Tv... Congrats on 16 weeks!! Hope your cold goes away.
> 
> Berdc.... She is gorgeous thanks for sharing. Hope Bp gets better. My niece had a hernia and it went away on its own so maybe Olivia's will too.
> 
> Twinke.... I am ready for Liam pics! Lol

thanks. yeah, i saw that one. i want a 5 drawer dresser though as it will be babies dresser till he leaves the nest. gonna wait and hope the one i want comes back in stock


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Afm... Getting a cold. So mad about that. More dh family drama... My bros wife convinced Dhs grandma to buy the stroller because she contacted her about a special gift. Sil swore up and down we would use it and be so happy. Well in the time that that was happening my dad needing to purchase a gift for my grandma who he handles finances for and who doesn't know what a computer is ordered the stroller instead of giving us the cash which he normally does. Lol how is this a problem??? Dhs grandma is super pissed. Dh hates the whol registry process now. It's not like that is the last item on the registry. Still need a ton of stuff. Lord help me but I just don't know what to do. I feel like this evil person for making a registry. So when dh was in a rampage over what do we do I said I don't know. I registered for everything we need. And I mean everything. I don't know what to tell them. I don't know what special gift they can give. it's becoming a huge amount of pressure and I am getting ready to make a blanket announcement on Facebook saying I know everyone would like to get Finn a perfect special gift and. If they want to buy off registry we are happy for whatever they choose but they need to choose it. We registered for everything we think we need and can't hint of annoying else. I know this will just make a bigger mess so trying to keep my mouth shut.

oh geez mail. your dh's fam sure knows how to make something so simple complicated.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- the 5 drawer that matches Liam's furniture is almost exactly like the one you were looking at! The color looks off on the website too, it seems to be a little darker than what it looks like in the picture. It is definately more expresso, it kind of looks cherry in the picture.

mail- sorry for all the drama! Would they be willing to get him a small special gift and then also get something practical? I mean things like baby books, picture frames, piggy banks, etc are all "special" gifts, but not that expensive. They could get one of those and then also get something you need?

Well just got back from my appt. It went OK, but little guy is still breech and seems to want to stay that way. We discussed our options with the Dr. and I think me and DH are leaning toward the c-section. My dr. will not induce before 39 weeks, so even if I do the version and it is successful, I very well could have a 9+ lb baby who may require either an assisted delivery or a c-section anyway. Of course this isn't certain, but I don't want to go through the stress and pain of a version only to have a c-section anyway. So it looks like Liam will be born sometime on or after the 27th (unless I go into labor sooner). I should know more after next tuesday, which is my next appt and when I get to tell my Dr. what I decided to do.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter- the 5 drawer that matches Liam's furniture is almost exactly like the one you were looking at! The color looks off on the website too, it seems to be a little darker than what it looks like in the picture. It is definately more expresso, it kind of looks cherry in the picture.
> 
> mail- sorry for all the drama! Would they be willing to get him a small special gift and then also get something practical? I mean things like baby books, picture frames, piggy banks, etc are all "special" gifts, but not that expensive. They could get one of those and then also get something you need?
> 
> Well just got back from my appt. It went OK, but little guy is still breech and seems to want to stay that way. We discussed our options with the Dr. and I think me and DH are leaning toward the c-section. My dr. will not induce before 39 weeks, so even if I do the version and it is successful, I very well could have a 9+ lb baby who may require either an assisted delivery or a c-section anyway. Of course this isn't certain, but I don't want to go through the stress and pain of a version only to have a c-section anyway. So it looks like Liam will be born sometime on or after the 27th (unless I go into labor sooner). I should know more after next tuesday, which is my next appt and when I get to tell my Dr. what I decided to do.

oh wow. baby will be here really soon twinkie! looks like he wants to be mooning you on his way out, lol. sounds like c-section might be a good idea. that's what i'll be pushing for myself, though i think the dr has other plans. 
 
yeah, they are so similar. the picture does look more cherry. i want a true espresso color. but if the one you got is darker, it must just be a bad picture on their website. if the one i want doesn't come back in stock i may just get the one you got. they are so similar anyway.


----------



## Twinkie210

Babies R Us had the one I got in the store, so if you have a store near you, you may be able to see it before you order it.


----------



## moter98

we don't. only a toys r us. :(


----------



## Twinkie210

That stinks! Well I hope the one you want comes back in stock!


----------



## moter98

me too. i found it on another site but its wayyyyy more. they say they price match so i sent them an email. hope they will. i really, really love this dresser!


----------



## mailcmm

Sounds like me and my crib. I fell in love and had to have it. Finally got it on amazon. We too only have a toys r us. They have very little baby stuff. So depressing.


----------



## moter98

We only have one small specialty store in our local mall with quality baby furniture. I suppose I could find something there if I get restrictions lifted. But my heart is set on that dang dresser lol


----------



## mailcmm

Well you have time. I bet you find it.


----------



## moter98

Yeah. Wish I could have gotten a rain check on price. I called and they said they don't do that. Then why have something on sale and not have it in stock? Frustrating.


----------



## mailcmm

They have it at meijers for $559 I know that $140 more but waiting may get you a price of $699 or an item that has been discontinued and is now sold out everywhere.


----------



## moter98

I know I saw that but they charge $140 to ship it so it would cost $700 with tax. Not willing to spend that much on just a dresser. Another site has it for $639. I wouldn't pay more than $550 for it and it would have to be free shipping.


----------



## mailcmm

Today is a good day. According to the march of dimes 25-30% of all babies born at 23 weeks survive. Goal is to make it to 37 but this helps to start to put my mind at ease.


----------



## moter98

Happy 23 weeks mail!


----------



## moter98

ok, i the dresser i wanted was discontinued. that's why it was out of stock. so here is the one i got. hope i love it! it gets good reviews for quality. i also got it 10% off on this site. 
https://www.wayfair.com/Sorelle-Ver...16&csnid=57A298EF-55A6-4DD8-AE23-5BDBE5057608


----------



## mailcmm

Moter it's gorgeous. Just as nice as the other. 

So I need help. Have a shower in November at the in laws and all parties/visits there are awful for me. So need to look fabulous. Just bought this dress..

https://moreofmematernity.com/collection/agnes-dress/

Need shoes. Will buy from dsw so any recommendations are awesome. I would love color but just not sure what color to do. Definitely want a tall heal. No stiletto on the clunkier the shoe the better.


----------



## moter98

Do they have born sandals at dsw? I love them. So comfortable. I think you should get gold sandals.


----------



## MightyMom

With a print dress like that, you should go with a muted nude shoe, like they have in the picture. Either that or a plain gold shoe without a lot of quirks, like a plain gold pump.

DSW has these:
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/audrey+brooke+helen+patent+pump?prodId=250787&productRef=SEARCH
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/taryn+by+taryn+rose+chloe+pump?prodId=242374&productRef=SEARCH
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/mix+no.+6+...ump?prodId=dsw12prod3920251&productRef=SEARCH
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/mix+no.+6+barbie+glitter+pump?prodId=dsw12prod3540040&productRef=SEARCH
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/bandolino+getonby+wedge+pump?prodId=246931&productRef=SEARCH (in nude)


----------



## colta

Hey all... just thought I'd pop in and say the adoption meeting went... okay. But that's not my big news today... so if you may... please kindly redirect your eyes to my new ticker.... 
I
I
I
I 
I
\ /
\/


----------



## moter98

congrats on ttc again soon colta!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> congrats on ttc again soon colta!

Thanky! When we were at the adoption meeting, we were told that because of our previous miscarriage and all the turmoil with my dad, that they preferred us to wait a bit longer... and because we're in need of a bigger apartment... that we would have to wait the 6 months until the next training class. 
So, on the way home, DH brought up the possibility of trying again... and I jumped on it. DH asked for at least one full cycle before hand to get our bodies all ready to go... but he's fully on board, even more so than before. We're both looking at taking royal jelly, cleaning up our diets, exercising and he is fully commited to me temping, opk's... the works. This is fantastic. He's never been this gung ho about ttc. 
I think after all this time, he's finally realized just how much he wants to be a dad, so no more waiting. We're taking things into our own hands... ttcing, pursuing adoption, we're going all out.... one way or another we'll be parents soon. :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Omg you are going to ttc!! Yay so happy. That's awesome. Need meeting details? Please


Af shoes.... Those are lovely mighty but I don't think I have ever worn a heel that wasn't at least 4". Would any of these work color wise. I really like my big shoes. Lol throw back to growing up in Miami/ny. 

https://www.dsw.com/shoe/rampage+gl...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/madden+gir...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/unlisted+c...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/betsey+joh...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/n.y.l.a.+d...&activeCats=cat10006,cat20173,dsw12cat1100004


----------



## mailcmm

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on ttc again soon colta!
> 
> Thanky! When we were at the adoption meeting, we were told that because of our previous miscarriage and all the turmoil with my dad, that they preferred us to wait a bit longer... and because we're in need of a bigger apartment... that we would have to wait the 6 months until the next training class.
> So, on the way home, DH brought up the possibility of trying again... and I jumped on it. DH asked for at least one full cycle before hand to get our bodies all ready to go... but he's fully on board, even more so than before. We're both looking at taking royal jelly, cleaning up our diets, exercising and he is fully commited to me temping, opk's... the works. This is fantastic. He's never been this gung ho about ttc.
> I think after all this time, he's finally realized just how much he wants to be a dad, so no more waiting. We're taking things into our own hands... ttcing, pursuing adoption, we're going all out.... one way or another we'll be parents soon. :happydance:Click to expand...


Colta you should contact your dr and get some test run. Also as soon as you get that bfp get your progesterone tested. So happy he is on board this will be great. I bet y'all are preggers by Xmas.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on ttc again soon colta!
> 
> Thanky! When we were at the adoption meeting, we were told that because of our previous miscarriage and all the turmoil with my dad, that they preferred us to wait a bit longer... and because we're in need of a bigger apartment... that we would have to wait the 6 months until the next training class.
> So, on the way home, DH brought up the possibility of trying again... and I jumped on it. DH asked for at least one full cycle before hand to get our bodies all ready to go... but he's fully on board, even more so than before. We're both looking at taking royal jelly, cleaning up our diets, exercising and he is fully commited to me temping, opk's... the works. This is fantastic. He's never been this gung ho about ttc.
> I think after all this time, he's finally realized just how much he wants to be a dad, so no more waiting. We're taking things into our own hands... ttcing, pursuing adoption, we're going all out.... one way or another we'll be parents soon. :happydance:Click to expand...

eeek! so excited for you. i'm a big believer in the royal jelly. worked for me!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Omg you are going to ttc!! Yay so happy. That's awesome. Need meeting details? Please
> 
> 
> Af shoes.... Those are lovely mighty but I don't think I have ever worn a heel that wasn't at least 4". Would any of these work color wise. I really like my big shoes. Lol throw back to growing up in Miami/ny.
> 
> https://www.dsw.com/shoe/rampage+gl...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006
> https://www.dsw.com/shoe/madden+gir...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006
> https://www.dsw.com/shoe/unlisted+c...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006
> https://www.dsw.com/shoe/betsey+joh...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006
> https://www.dsw.com/shoe/n.y.l.a.+d...&activeCats=cat10006,cat20173,dsw12cat1100004

oh my, holy HIGH heels, lol! i would fall flat on my face. weak ankles. and stupid inherited bunions. i wear flats most of the time. 
my favorite is the first one. my second fav is the 3rd one. really loving the gold on the bottom in the first one. i could only dream to wear sandals like that. i think i would need to take a class to learn how to walk in them, haha


----------



## moter98

why in the world do i want a twinkie so bad right now, lol! haven't had one for years. 

i woke up at 4 am the other night too and wanted beef ramen noodles. wth? haven't had those since college days.


----------



## mailcmm

Lol Moter I can limbo in shoes like that. More likely to hurt myself in flats because I have always worn heels. Dh laughs at me because I walk on my tiptoes barefoot. I like the 1st 3rd and 5th the best. Worried the 1st may be too stiletto. I like a chunky heal. May order the 3rd and 5th and see which works. Have been wearing flats all pregnancy long. Dying to get into some snazzy heals. Lol I have an addiction. A terrible terrible addiction. Love the shoes on the model in the dress picture. Would have bought those with the dress.


----------



## mailcmm

Mmmm ramen noodles. I make the noodles dump the water and pour the seasoning on the noodles. Sooooo yummy.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Lol Moter I can limbo in shoes like that. More likely to hurt myself in flats because I have always worn heels. Dh laughs at me because I walk on my tiptoes barefoot. I like the 1st 3rd and 5th the best. Worried the 1st may be too stiletto. I like a chunky heal. May order the 3rd and 5th and see which works. Have been wearing flats all pregnancy long. Dying to get into some snazzy heals. Lol I have an addiction. A terrible terrible addiction. Love the shoes on the model in the dress picture. Would have bought those with the dress.

I can only wear chunky heels myself and never that high. 2 inches I can manage. Maybe get the 3rd and 5th and lose the receipt while deciding.......


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Mmmm ramen noodles. I make the noodles dump the water and pour the seasoning on the noodles. Sooooo yummy.

I know what's going on my shopping list!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on ttc again soon colta!
> 
> Thanky! When we were at the adoption meeting, we were told that because of our previous miscarriage and all the turmoil with my dad, that they preferred us to wait a bit longer... and because we're in need of a bigger apartment... that we would have to wait the 6 months until the next training class.
> So, on the way home, DH brought up the possibility of trying again... and I jumped on it. DH asked for at least one full cycle before hand to get our bodies all ready to go... but he's fully on board, even more so than before. We're both looking at taking royal jelly, cleaning up our diets, exercising and he is fully commited to me temping, opk's... the works. This is fantastic. He's never been this gung ho about ttc.
> I think after all this time, he's finally realized just how much he wants to be a dad, so no more waiting. We're taking things into our own hands... ttcing, pursuing adoption, we're going all out.... one way or another we'll be parents soon. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> eeek! so excited for you. i'm a big believer in the royal jelly. worked for me!Click to expand...

I'm really excited to try it. Practically every post I've come across on fertility boards that mention royal jelly have been positive. Pretty much everyone woman I've seen who has taken it for 3 months has ended up pregnant within 3 months... so I'm SUPER excited to try it.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on ttc again soon colta!
> 
> Thanky! When we were at the adoption meeting, we were told that because of our previous miscarriage and all the turmoil with my dad, that they preferred us to wait a bit longer... and because we're in need of a bigger apartment... that we would have to wait the 6 months until the next training class.
> So, on the way home, DH brought up the possibility of trying again... and I jumped on it. DH asked for at least one full cycle before hand to get our bodies all ready to go... but he's fully on board, even more so than before. We're both looking at taking royal jelly, cleaning up our diets, exercising and he is fully commited to me temping, opk's... the works. This is fantastic. He's never been this gung ho about ttc.
> I think after all this time, he's finally realized just how much he wants to be a dad, so no more waiting. We're taking things into our own hands... ttcing, pursuing adoption, we're going all out.... one way or another we'll be parents soon. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> eeek! so excited for you. i'm a big believer in the royal jelly. worked for me!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really excited to try it. Practically every post I've come across on fertility boards that mention royal jelly have been positive. Pretty much everyone woman I've seen who has taken it for 3 months has ended up pregnant within 3 months... so I'm SUPER excited to try it.Click to expand...

i took the combo of royal jelly, bee pollen and propolis. all are great for fertility. here is a great article on their benefits to fertility. 
https://natural-fertility-info.com/bee-pollen-fertility.html

i do think i took it for only 3 months before my bfp.


----------



## MightyMom

Yay Colta!!! So excited for you!! Like mail said, start testing and everything now so that when you finally ovulate your body is ready. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## mailcmm

How are you feeling mighty?


----------



## MightyMom

mail: LOL! I actually filtered out the super high heels because I assumed since you liked the chunky heels that you didn't often wear high heels! You are so lucky you can wear chunky high heels. :)

From your choices I would recommend:
1) https://www.dsw.com/shoe/rampage+gl...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006

2) https://www.dsw.com/shoe/unlisted+c...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006

DH is a shoe designer by trade and he doesn't recommend either of these two because there are too many details for the awesome dress you have:
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/betsey+joh...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/n.y.l.a.+d...&activeCats=cat10006,cat20173,dsw12cat1100004

This one is just too dark for the dress:
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/madden+gir...ategory=cat20006&activeCats=cat10006,cat20006

DH's other picks:
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/naughty+monkey+heya+hot+stuff+pump?prodId=237608&productRef=SEARCH
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/paris+hilton+daria+pump?prodId=258160&productRef=SEARCH
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/zigi+soho+lala+pump?prodId=258944&productRef=SEARCH
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/nine+west+danee+pump?prodId=266406&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## MightyMom

mailcmm said:


> Mmmm ramen noodles. I make the noodles dump the water and pour the seasoning on the noodles. Sooooo yummy.

I had Ramen noodles with an over-easy egg for breakfast yesterday because I saw it on Pinterest. Damn you Pinterest.

I plan to try adding peanut butter to my Ramen a la Pinterest. I hope it tastes good!


----------



## MightyMom

Colta: Have you ever talked to an acupuncturist/herbalist? Mine had me on an awesome herb blend that really worked! Turns out "cold uterus" as a diagnosis matches my clinical "hypothyroid" diagnosis. When I was drinking that herbal tea, my hypothyroid symptoms disappeared and I got pregnant the cycle I tried. Maybe an herbalist could recommend a tea specifically for you?

Mail: I'm doing ok. Woke up with spotting and feel downright ill today. Been a little down in the dumps but shopping for your shoes really cheered me up! :) I'm trying not to worry myself, I have a scan booked next Thursday. I think I'm going to let DH dote on me this weekend. ;)


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty.... Stay in bed this weekend and rest. The spotting could be implantation bleeding. Has the dr checked your progesterone? I am a believer in the progesterone connection. Really worked for us. Hope it's just make sure to keep us posted. Glad you have decided to pop in our numbers are dwindling. I plan on staying quite active until the last girl has had her baby. So am here for ya. Can you call the dr about the spotting. 

Pinterest is one of my favorite places. You have to try the oatmeal casserole breakfast. Omg its amazing. I could eat that everyday and I hate oatmeal. Lol

Thanks for the shoe suggestions. I like the 1st 2 that dh picked. My neighbor also suggested a blue. So gonna wait till the dress arrives and chech some colors. And the shoe in my opinion should be the highlight. I told you I have an addiction. I try to stay away from very expensive dresses as that just leads to a more expensive shoe purchase. And don't get me started on how happy I am I don't wear nice shoes to work. Lol I'd be broke. I get a new pair of shoes for every event I go to. I do stilettos but not when I am pregnant.


----------



## MightyMom

Had my progesterone checked on Wednesday and they said it was very good (26). So it's not progesterone. The doctor called back and said to just take it easy this weekend. They offered a reassurance scan but it was at their other office and just too far to drive.

Pinterest is like an obsession for me! Especially the food. Too much good food! I did the taco meat in the wantons in the muffin tins once for appetizers and they were SO GOOD!

I think DH hit the nail on the head with those Naughty Monkey shoes. I took a second look and I love how they incorporated leopard in the sole with sequins! I wish I could wear shoes like that. But I'm 5'8" and 190lbs. Wearing shoes like that makes me look like Godzilla. :)


----------



## mailcmm

After my post I read your journal. Wish they had some answers. That's the most frustrating part. My progesterone was low but not outside normal. It was 13. I still think it was the progesterone pills that helped. Did they check for fibroids and scaring by filling up your uterus? Hopefully they won't have to do any of those things and this been will stay stuck right where it is.

I am only 5'2" so I can wear what ever shoes I like. And dh is 6'3" so I don't have to worry about that either. My neighbor just informed me that we got a dsw here in town. She likes this shoe and would do big blue bangles.
https://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catal...7.5&productRef=SEARCH&qty=1&item=ci8452008600
Even though it's a stiletto she pointed out I would be mostly sitting. So excited hoping a few of these are in the store so I can take the dress. Don't know when it will be here but I have time. The shower is not until thanksgiving weekend. I love shopping and getting dressed up. 

For my shower next weekend I bought this dress...
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/5585b8c043a29ad4a45d10126cc0e110.jpg

And this shoe in fuscia
https://www.dsw.com/shoe/sm+women's+veta+wedge+sandal?prodId=241127&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## MightyMom

I was already pregnant when I was referred to the RE, so they didn't get to do any diagnostics to check for scarring or anything. But he has been very attentive and I'm glad he was willing to do the MTHFR, TSH, and progesterone. My last OB was such a "wait and see" person it made me so mad! I asked for tests after my last m/c and he was like "Well the chances are very small that you have three m/c in a row, about 1/125 so I think you should just chalk this up to bad luck." Ass.

I LOVE that dress!! So cheerful!! I love to wear bright colors like that. And those shoes look so comfortable too!

You're very brave to wear the stilettos, even if you'll only be sitting. :) I remember my balance being so "off" once I started to show. I seemed to stumble even in flats. I hope your new DSW store has tons of shoes for you to try on so you can find the most comfortable and sexiest. Rowr. ;)


----------



## mailcmm

How goes the spotting? Has it stopped or slowed?


----------



## MightyMom

Still brown when I wipe, but I am hoping by tomorrow it will be gone. I'm passing the time rocking out to my Wicked CD and watching Glee. Music has a way of making me forget my troubles. I like to hide in it sometimes.


----------



## BERDC99

Took Olivia out with US to dinner for the first time tonight and she did great!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_13477379711656474.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## moter98

She is just so darn cute.


----------



## MightyMom

Aw she looks so cute!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- Big congrats on TTC again! Sorry the adoption process is pushed out some, but at least that gives you and DH time to get prepared to TTC :) You could have your rainbow + 1 by this time next year!!!

Mighty- I am glad you are able to relax some. Has your Dr. check to see if your cervix is closed? I had several bouts of bleeding during 1st tri this time around, and each time they checked they said it was a good sign my cervix was long and closed still (sometimes they just visually checked). At my 7 week ultrasound they said a may have had a small bleed behind my placenta, but not even large enough to measure. The other times they have just said that I have a very vascular cervix that tends to bleed easily. I am hoping your bleeding is caused my something very mild and of no concern! Keep us updated!

Mail- I love the dresses and all the shoes! I like to wear heels, but I am not great at walking in them for long periods of time and would probably fall on my face if I tried pregnant :)

Moter- I say indulge in twinkies and ramen noodles!

Berdc- love the pic of Olivia!

Well DH and I have officially decided c-section is the way to go (I am sure I posted earlier that we were leaning that way). So I will be letting my Dr. know tuesday at my appt and then hopefully scheduling it tuesday or wednesday. I have to be 39 weeks before they will do an elective c-section, so I am hoping either the 2th or the 28th I will be having this baby :) I hope they don't make me wait any longer than that! I am terrified that I will go into labor before that and have to have an "emergency" c-section (I don't really consider it an emergency, but I guess unscheduled ones are considered this).


----------



## MightyMom

I didn't go in to the doctor's office. I figured if my cervix is closed it will still be closed next Thursday when I am scheduled. And if it is open there is nothing anyone can do about it. So I am talking the zen approach and just saying if this is my rainbow, then the best I can do is relax. And if this isn't then I am only prolonging the grief if I start now. So I am just going to enjoy being pregnant for as long as it lasts, even through the morning sickness and the headaches and peeing in the middle of the night. :) I'll have a scan at my appointment next Thursday and I hope to see that heartbeat again!


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... Born is better then bright red as they say. Can't wait for your scan on Tuesday. I have an appointment on Tuesday as well. But wont get a scan until next week. Ready to see Finn again. 

Berdc... Olivia is precious. I can't wait til it's my turn.

Moter... How goes the land of bordom?

Twinkie....I hope your csection goes smoothly. Only about 1 week left. That's so awesome.

Tv and colta... What's up ladies?


----------



## moter98

Eek! You get to meet your baby soon Twinkie! 

Mighty, hoping this is your rainbow. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Today I am gonna refinish the dresser for the nursery. So far it's all coming to gather so nice. Still have a long way to go.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/9242686c763c6bf1e5163638abdd7052.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/51df58200b273c59f818cc535225b217.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/5c2fc878d8c7345da85a2b843af20685.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/e6c455fcddb7a1f34a82fea3aa24b469.jpg


----------



## moter98

i love, love, love your nursery! so gorgeous. we have that same musical toy. ds loved it. can't wait to get started on our nursery. i'm still waiting for dh to decide which color to paint the walls. i got the samples, now dh just has to pick. i'm guessing he's gonna pick the pastel green since he thinks the baby yellow is girly. i think the green should go well with our jungle theme. i prefer the yellow myself, but you can't win em all!


----------



## baby_bray

mailcmm: Where on Earth did you get that dress!? It it beyond cute!


----------



## menb

www.bbeingdad.blogspot.com

www.bbeingdad.tumblr.com

So, let's start off with that so I don't forget AGAIN! :thumbup:
I took about 2 hours yesterday to sit, read and catch up with how everyone was doing. I'm glad things are working out, one way or the other, for all of us. 

Mail: I feel your pain with the in-law situation, although mine aren't that bad. Love the dresses and the shoe picks. Mighty's husband has good taste!

Berdc: Hey! Thanks for the message and checking up on me. How is BF/ pumping going? I am trying new positions daily to get them both latched at the same time, but I've only been successful one time (and my husband helped that time). It also seems like my breasts are sometimes too full for them to get a good grasp of my nipples. Oh well, expressing and feeding is going super well and I feel great knowing they're still getting breast milk. Super cute pics of Olivia! 

Twinkie: OMG! Any day now...I know you want to wait a but, but it's so good to know that the baby is fully cooked. I had a c-section and all went well. I didn't have too many bad moments...that immobile legs thing is a trip tho - wow.

Moter: I was so happy to read how far along you are a d that your tear is healed. I'm a believer in bed rest. It sure did help me. Good job Mama!

Colta: Wow...such great news to hear you're gonna start TTC again! That's awesome that your hubby is on board and fully committed now. It will be super cool to possibly have 2 lovelies by next year!

TV: I'm so glad that things are going well for you and this pregnancy. I know it's annoying, but I was always grateful for all those stupid preggo symptoms. Keep at it Mama!

Mighty: Glad you're back! Congrats on your pregnancy. Definitely wishing you the best of luck!

AFM: I'm still at home with the babies until at least November 26th. Debating on whether I should take an additional 2 weeks with no pay. It would make it easier for our transition with Winter Break closer. Things are going really well with the twins. I'm gone by myself most days, although my MIL comes over 2-3 times a week for a couple of hours. She'd come over - or even sleep here - if we'd let her. She's in heaven with the babies. I just hate for her to be here. I dunno. I'd just rather be by myself, no offense. People are also saying how lucky I am to have a MIL that's retired and I always just smile and nod. Whatev...we are looking into nannies now. That's an interesting experience. Well, getting ready for church, so I'll check in with you all later on. I miss y'all, so imma do a better job with checking in. 

The links above are to my husband's blog for the kids and our tumblr account. Of course we take way more pics than this, but these are the main ones we share. When I figure out how to load more pics from my phone and his phone, I'll share more. 

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## moter98

menb, they are precious!


----------



## menb

moter98 said:


> menb, they are precious!

Thanks so much!


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> www.bbeingdad.blogspot.com
> 
> www.bbeingdad.tumblr.com
> 
> So, let's start off with that so I don't forget AGAIN! :thumbup:
> I took about 2 hours yesterday to sit, read and catch up with how everyone was doing. I'm glad things are working out, one way or the other, for all of us.
> 
> Mail: I feel your pain with the in-law situation, although mine aren't that bad. Love the dresses and the shoe picks. Mighty's husband has good taste!
> 
> Berdc: Hey! Thanks for the message and checking up on me. How is BF/ pumping going? I am trying new positions daily to get them both latched at the same time, but I've only been successful one time (and my husband helped that time). It also seems like my breasts are sometimes too full for them to get a good grasp of my nipples. Oh well, expressing and feeding is going super well and I feel great knowing they're still getting breast milk. Super cute pics of Olivia!
> 
> Twinkie: OMG! Any day now...I know you want to wait a but, but it's so good to know that the baby is fully cooked. I had a c-section and all went well. I didn't have too many bad moments...that immobile legs thing is a trip tho - wow.
> 
> Moter: I was so happy to read how far along you are a d that your tear is healed. I'm a believer in bed rest. It sure did help me. Good job Mama!
> 
> Colta: Wow...such great news to hear you're gonna start TTC again! That's awesome that your hubby is on board and fully committed now. It will be super cool to possibly have 2 lovelies by next year!
> 
> TV: I'm so glad that things are going well for you and this pregnancy. I know it's annoying, but I was always grateful for all those stupid preggo symptoms. Keep at it Mama!
> 
> Mighty: Glad you're back! Congrats on your pregnancy. Definitely wishing you the best of luck!
> 
> AFM: I'm still at home with the babies until at least November 26th. Debating on whether I should take an additional 2 weeks with no pay. It would make it easier for our transition with Winter Break closer. Things are going really well with the twins. I'm gone by myself most days, although my MIL comes over 2-3 times a week for a couple of hours. She'd come over - or even sleep here - if we'd let her. She's in heaven with the babies. I just hate for her to be here. I dunno. I'd just rather be by myself, no offense. People are also saying how lucky I am to have a MIL that's retired and I always just smile and nod. Whatev...we are looking into nannies now. That's an interesting experience. Well, getting ready for church, so I'll check in with you all later on. I miss y'all, so imma do a better job with checking in.
> 
> The links above are to my husband's blog for the kids and our tumblr account. Of course we take way more pics than this, but these are the main ones we share. When I figure out how to load more pics from my phone and his phone, I'll share more.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Sad to say I stopped pumping. When I went back to work last week it was just to much for me to handle. I am proud to say that she did get breastmilk for nine weeks even though it was supplemented with formula cause I never made enough to keep her fed. I felt like I never seen her working 8-5 and had to spend hours of my time with her pumping. 

Wow, the babies are so cute! How do they do sleeping at night?


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks menb! I'm so glad you're doing so well. I totally get the "wanting to be alone" thing. We didn't have many visitors and I liked it that way. I didn't have to clean or do dishes or...get dressed. I like to just hang out with my baby and do things MY WAY. I'm a bit of a control freak, so it was hard for me to watch someone change DD and think "they're doing it wrong." LOL I think I'll be much more relaxed this time around!


----------



## mailcmm

baby_bray said:


> mailcmm: Where on Earth did you get that dress!? It it beyond cute!

I got it at Rosie pope maternity. That dress is no longer for sale as she just put out her winter line. But she has tons other. Great site for nice maternity stuff.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Thank you for finally posting pics of those gorgeous babies. 

Afm... Finished the dresser. So happy with the way it came out.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/a9ac02bb69616370eeba93014883a01f.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/91fae5b547abd72c1caa0ded211c96ed.jpg


----------



## moter98

oh my gosh, i love it! come decorate my nursery


----------



## mailcmm

I can help. Lol post pics of the room as is and the theme and I can give you a ton of ideas. Easy cheap DIY ideas.


----------



## moter98

well, here's the two wall colors i got samples of

https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5y...=-1&keyword=pph-01&storeId=10051#.UFZHwI6hClI

https://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5y...=-1&keyword=pph-45&storeId=10051#.UFZH646hClI


----------



## moter98

here's the pictures of the room
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0730.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0731.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0732.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moter98

these are the wall decals i got for the jungle theme
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0733.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0734.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mailcmm

The paint colors don't really show up on my iPad. The look very muted. Check out glidden Sugared lime or mint shake. I really like the sugared lime. It would really pop


----------



## moter98

it's just a pastel green and a baby yellow. very light colors as i think the decals will be enough color. i will check out glidden though. didn't think of that!


----------



## mailcmm

Love the decals. Need some bins for the changing table. Some these are coming in cribs and drabs. Lol I have to keep looking back


----------



## moter98

hey, i really like the mint shake color! just ordered a sample of that.


----------



## mailcmm

Look what I found...

https://www.amazon.com/Kids-Jungle-...=1347833102&sr=8-21&keywords=Baby+jungle+lamp


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Look what I found...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kids-Jungle-...=1347833102&sr=8-21&keywords=Baby+jungle+lamp

so cute! love em


----------



## mailcmm

And these are super cute

https://www.amazon.com/Curtain-Crit...e=UTF8&qid=1347833436&sr=1-14&keywords=Jungle


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> And these are super cute
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Curtain-Crit...e=UTF8&qid=1347833436&sr=1-14&keywords=Jungle

oh my gosh super cute!

what do you think of doing brown bins for the changing table since the dresser is brown. i wanted all my furniture in espresso, but i'm not gonna buy new furniture just cause the color doesn't match!


----------



## mailcmm

I would do brown wooden baskets. That would tie in better then cloth ones. 

Like these
https://www.amazon.com/Lambs-Ivy-10...e=UTF8&qid=1347835035&sr=8-1&keywords=Baskets

And maybe a espresso colored bookshelf and you could put some of thes baskets on it like this

https://www.amazon.com/ClosetMaid-8...8&qid=1347835233&sr=1-2&keywords=cube+storage

With

https://www.target.com/p/target-home-storage-cube-water-hyacinth/-/A-13208647


----------



## moter98

wicker is a good idea, thanks! i have that exact 9 cube organizer on our 3rd level for ds's toys. two of em actually. love it. 
i had totally forgetten about a bookshelf!


----------



## mailcmm

I think between the changer and the bookshelf you could tie the 2 color woods together perfectly. You could even do a regular bookshelf with some natural colored baskets to match. Amazon has a huge amount of baby jungle decor etc. I love decorating.


----------



## moter98

Thanks for all the tips! Everything will end up matching now.


----------



## mailcmm

Anytime. I love to help.


----------



## moter98

So I ordered the cube organizer to use as a bookcase. It will fit perfectly next to the window. Do you have any ideas for a couple themed decorations to put on top?


----------



## Twinkie210

menb- The twins are adorable! I am glad things seem to be going well!

Mail- I love the nursery

Moter- I am sure your nursery will come together great!

Mighty- I have everything crossed for a good scan on Thursday!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Moter.... A jungle themed lamp is a must. But get on pinterest any search for jungle baby. They have shower ideas and nursery ideas. I am looking there now.


----------



## mailcmm

I love this guy and hes for babies. You could register for him.

https://www.amazon.com/Cloud-Gentle...id=1347886125&sr=1-8&keywords=stuffed+giraffe

And maybe some bookends. Etsy has custom building blocks with jungle animals and you can have his name put on them. A jungle piggy bank.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks Twinkie. How goes the wait for Liam? Your appointment is tomorrow right?


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... 18 wks yay yay yay!!!!


----------



## moter98

Thanks mail!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I love this guy and hes for babies. You could register for him.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cloud-Gentle...id=1347886125&sr=1-8&keywords=stuffed+giraffe
> 
> And maybe some bookends. Etsy has custom building blocks with jungle animals and you can have his name put on them. A jungle piggy bank.

I got the piggy bank already, lol! It matches very well. Found it on eBay. I also know which bookends I want. They will go on the dresser. Maybe I won't put anything in the bookcase. I don't know. I'll have to get on pinterest!


----------



## television

congrats on 18 weeks.

You lot are so organised with you nurseries already i havent even touched the room yet i have idea lots of them but havent actually taken the step yet but a while to go.

Afm grrrrr stupid cold is hard work had a day off work last week as i felt so ill, so had a day in bed.
Saw the mw fri everything seemed fine bloods all came back good so wont see her now till im 28 weeks. Got 20 weeek scan 3 weeks today cant wait.


----------



## moter98

Are you finding out the gender tv?


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Are you finding out the gender tv?

No we have decided not to well oh has ha ha i want to know, they wont tell you at 20 week scan anyway you have to book yourself in for a gender scan if you want one, we are thinking about getting a 4d scan


----------



## moter98

oh. 4d scans are really fun!


----------



## Twinkie210

I used to think the 4D scans were kind of scary looking, because the ones I had seen were when the baby was kind of skinny and looked a little alien-ish. But the 4D pictures the ultrasound tech took of this little guy were amazing! He looks like a normal newborn!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> I used to think the 4D scans were kind of scary looking, because the ones I had seen were when the baby was kind of skinny and looked a little alien-ish. But the 4D pictures the ultrasound tech took of this little guy were amazing! He looks like a normal newborn!

i think we will get one done but i know im going to want to say whats in between its legs its sooooooooo hard not knowing


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree! Plus I am sure you are like me and want to know if you get to buy little pink things this time around ;)


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I used to think the 4D scans were kind of scary looking, because the ones I had seen were when the baby was kind of skinny and looked a little alien-ish. But the 4D pictures the ultrasound tech took of this little guy were amazing! He looks like a normal newborn!
> 
> i think we will get one done but i know im going to want to say whats in between its legs its sooooooooo hard not knowingClick to expand...

you will have to tell the tech you don't want to know. my last scan i saw babies boy parts very easily. she wasn't trying to, she was trying to get placental pics, but she got the perfect potty shot while trying, lol! it probably helps that i had seen it before and knew i what i was looking at.


----------



## moter98

ok mail. i need some more help lol! i LOVE those curtain tiebacks you found. but i'm stumped on what color curtains i should get. i know it can't be green cause the walls are gonna be green. probably not brown either cause that would be too much brown in the room i think. what color would you do with a jungle theme?


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> I agree! Plus I am sure you are like me and want to know if you get to buy little pink things this time around ;)

Exactly its so hard every shop i go in its either pink or blue, got a feeling im team blue though.

And i had gender scan with ds so kind of remember what im looking for, i suppose on the 4d scan its quite easy to spot? I have said to oh why dont we just see if we can spot it ourselves then no1 has told us but we saw it if we do that is:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

what do you think of these? they have tiny little animal prints on them! but yellow, or blue?

https://www.amazon.com/Eclipse-Nursery-Blackout-48-Inch-84-Inch/dp/B004ZD27UO/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! Plus I am sure you are like me and want to know if you get to buy little pink things this time around ;)
> 
> Exactly its so hard every shop i go in its either pink or blue, got a feeling im team blue though.
> 
> And i had gender scan with ds so kind of remember what im looking for, i suppose on the 4d scan its quite easy to spot? I have said to oh why dont we just see if we can spot it ourselves then no1 has told us but we saw it if we do that is:thumbup:Click to expand...

that's why i wanted to know! my decor and clothes would be very different depending on gender. if you want to know, watch for the right shot. here's my scan pic and the angle they check for gender. you can see the turtle on mine! a girl will have 3 lines i've read.
 



Attached Files:







20120825183431484 2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- it was hard to see the "turtle" on this one's 20 week ultrasound, he was at kind of an awkward angle, but the turtle shell was quite clear ;) Same thing on the last ultrasound I had, he had a leg in front of his boy part, LOL, but you could still tell he was a boy :)

I like the blue curtains :) but either the blue or yellow would look great!


----------



## moter98

i musta just got lucky with great potty shots, lol! i think baby wants me to know he's all boy.....probably so i would stop him her. 

thanks! hmmm, this is gonna be a tough choice. i like them both


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! Plus I am sure you are like me and want to know if you get to buy little pink things this time around ;)
> 
> Exactly its so hard every shop i go in its either pink or blue, got a feeling im team blue though.
> 
> And i had gender scan with ds so kind of remember what im looking for, i suppose on the 4d scan its quite easy to spot? I have said to oh why dont we just see if we can spot it ourselves then no1 has told us but we saw it if we do that is:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> that's why i wanted to know! my decor and clothes would be very different depending on gender. if you want to know, watch for the right shot. here's my scan pic and the angle they check for gender. you can see the turtle on mine! a girl will have 3 lines i've read.Click to expand...

yea i see that i will keep a close eye out :winkwink:


----------



## MightyMom

What about beige curtains? Kind of like a coconut tree trunk?

I used white full length blackout curtains for my nursery then sewed valences to the top at the seam to give them a pop. Maybe you could do full length beige curtains then sew a jungle valence to the top?

I am shocked that everyone seems to have been able to get the potty shot so young! My doctors WOULDN'T give me an answer until 20 weeks! It was an agonizing wait. I'm impatient about things like that. Now to think I still have 14 more weeks with this wee'n! I can't take it!


----------



## moter98

i hadn't thought of that. i'll hunt around for some beige. i really like that the curtains i found have tiny jungle animals on them.

i didn't have a problem finding out. the tech just asked us if we wanted to know. i was at the ER though so maybe that was why. i never found out with ds until 20 weeks and i had lots of scans before that.


----------



## MightyMom

That's still pretty cool! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

My Dr office doesn't check until the 20 week ultrasound either, but somehow my Dr was guessing boy at 16 weeks, he assured me it wasn't from the 13 week ultrasound either, I have no idea how he knew (or maybe he was a lucky guesser).


----------



## MightyMom

We were told "Ninety percent sure this is a girl" at 20 week u/s. And every week, I would get a scan, and every week they would say the same until about 34 weeks when my perinatologist did a 4D potty check for me. He said it is "definitely a girl now!" I had nightmares of being told the wrong gender, so I really appreciated the 4D scan!


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... I would say the yellow ones. I also like mightys idea of beige. I never did blackout blinds just put them down with the sun shining bright. Lol neveroccured to me to do so. That being said my kids fall asleep anywhere. Day or night loud or quiet. This one is going to have to sleep though dogs barking and kids running around etc. surprisingly not worried.

Tv... Hope that cold hits the curb for good soon. We didn't want to know sex until all the mcs then it became. Quest o find out as much as we cold. In hindsight glad we did. There is little to no yellow/green clothes. 

Afm... Went browsing stores today. Wanted o put together a gift basket for my bros wife for throwing me the shower. I got a bunch of her favorite stuff. A Vera Bradley lunch box, a pandora owl because the theme is owls, a cool glitzy coffee mug for work, the new Dave Mathews cd, and some bath and body work stuff. My mom told me that she has worked so hard on the shower and it's going to be over the top. So I really wanted to do something nice. Anyway in my shopping I found Tommie tippie stuff at tj maxx. It was dirt cheap. I got all the bottles on my registry for $24. At toys r us it would have cost me $80. I also got Tommie tippie pacifiers, formula dispensers, feeding bowls and a sippy cup for $14. At the store it would be $24. Crazy savings. So I bought the total amount that was on my registry, and because of my registry problems I figure I will leave them on incase someone breaks down and buys them I can return them and get other stuff I need. Also got a coupon from amazon moms for 20% off one purchase in select baby items so I went thru the items and bought my diaper bag, diaper stacker, diaper changer cover, and this little purse for pacifiers that matches the diaper bag. Got it all for $15 more then what just the diaper bag would have cost. So with all that I only spent $130. I am so proud of myself. And I feel like we are finally getting some of my nessecities. 

Mighty... How are you feeling? Been thinking about you.


----------



## moter98

Sounds like you got a ton of deals today mail!


----------



## MightyMom

Wow mail! I need to take you shopping! LOL Sounds like you knocked out half of the list of "must haves" for baby!!

I'm doing ok. Still a bit congested, but not as bad as last week. DH and DD are now sick, which means going home to take care of both of them. Huzzah. ;) Little Cole-Cat is still buzzing around, so I haven't been so worried about the pregnancy. I can still "feel" him/her. I've always been able to feel when my LOs left me, so I'm feeling ok today. Scan on Thursday!


----------



## BERDC99

Amber Cochran clay 

This is my facebook page if anyone wants to become friends. It would be a way to stick together after everyone has delivered.


----------



## mailcmm

BERDC99 said:


> Amber Cochran clay
> 
> This is my facebook page if anyone wants to become friends. It would be a way to stick together after everyone has delivered.

I added you!


----------



## mailcmm

MightyMom said:


> Wow mail! I need to take you shopping! LOL Sounds like you knocked out half of the list of "must haves" for baby!!
> 
> I'm doing ok. Still a bit congested, but not as bad as last week. DH and DD are now sick, which means going home to take care of both of them. Huzzah. ;) Little Cole-Cat is still buzzing around, so I haven't been so worried about the pregnancy. I can still "feel" him/her. I've always been able to feel when my LOs left me, so I'm feeling ok today. Scan on Thursday!

I am pulling for you. I bet Thursday everything is fine.


----------



## moter98

i've just added you both on fb. :)


----------



## mailcmm

I accepted!


----------



## moter98

:)


----------



## MightyMom

I added four of you and made a Facebook group for us! :)


----------



## television

MightyMom said:


> I added four of you and made a Facebook group for us! :)

i want to join the group its michelle cooke if anyone want to add also im from shrewsbury shropshire if your struggling to find me
Added mail and berdc


----------



## mailcmm

Just need colta, Twinkie n Menb nd then the gangs all here. 

Moter... Now you can sign up for pinterest using Facebook and we can follow each other. Which means you can view my pins and I yours. Also means you'll find recipes for some of my ideas and inspirations all in one place.


----------



## Twinkie210

Stacie Foster-Light :) for those who want to add me.


----------



## mailcmm

Added


----------



## mailcmm

Drs this am! So excited. Get to schedule my us. Always good looking at Finn. Then we are gonna look at space for our restaurant. We are really powering thru the planning. So excited.


----------



## moter98

so excited for you mail! sounds like everything has come together for you. :)


----------



## menb

Kendra Jo Murray


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Added you.

Just missing colta.

Moter... It has been going great. We found a lot of potential sites but it's pouring here so we just did drive bys. I have been fighting a cold and dh wouldn't let me get out of car. Lol we still have time on location but wanted to see what's available in the section of town we want.

Drs apt went well. Dr said we are measuring large. 26 inches at 23 weeks.we now have to go for growth scans. Lol I really really don't want a c section but the father we get the more I worry. Otherwise he is doing great. Us next Tuesday. Yay.

Twinkie... Isn't your apt today? If so how did it go?


----------



## moter98

rest up. there's plenty of time to find the perfect location!

hey, better to have a big baby than too small. have you ever had a c-section before?

twinkie, is baby head down or still breech?


----------



## mailcmm

No I haven't. Both my kids were nutural and although labor was awful delivery was easy. I just didn't dilate at all. The thought of a csection terrifies me I don't do surgery well. The thought of doing it while awake scares the shit out of me. Didnt understand what she meant by he's measuring big because they never tell you what the measurement should be but it should correspond to weeks pregnant. So I should be at 23 not 26. That being said they already moved my due date once so technically I am only 22 weeks. Can't wait to see what the tech says next week. Lol ginormo baby. They also just sent me my chart via email and I have only gained 5 lbs since January. I thought I had gained 10 so far but I was wrong. Not complaining about that because it is obvious Finn is growing by leads and bounds. Lol if this keeps up I will be lower then my pre pregnant weight, lol I am also anemic. They haven't mentioned iron yet. God the thought of constipation. Lol


----------



## moter98

that's what scares me too! i just don't understand why they make you be awake whilst cutting you open. i would much rather be put to sleep and not remember that. i honestly wouldn't mind missing the first hours with baby if i didn't have to be awake for that. freaks me out!! do you think that they could induce you early based on how big baby is so you could have a chance to go natural? lucky you, only 5 lbs?! i'm at 11 1/2 lbs already. it seems i just pack on the lbs during pregnancy. did with ds too. and i don't eat much more than i did before either. about 1700 calories a day. oh well.
if they put you on iron supplements, you can get a script for prenatals with stool softener to offset any constipation.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks for the prenatal tip. I will remember that. And I agree with the being put to sleep bit. And I am bottle feeding so I may ask. Let dad do the first feed. Lol I think the real troopers in child birth are the women who get a csection. That's like something out of a horror movie. My sil said she could hear the cutting and juices. Yuck. I am hoping they will just induce early and let me try naturally. Think what I may do is stick with one doctor starting in November. There is one that seems to want to not have me on the books at Christmas. Lol he's also a friend of my bro. I like to move thru all the drs so I know everyone. But may be time to focus on one. Will see what the tech says and go from there. As for weight I am pudgy so this makes me happy. Would hate to be pudgy and gain a ton of weight as well. Lol


----------



## moter98

oh gross. makes me shudder. that's exactly what i wouldn't wanna be hearing lol. i myself would feel more comfortable with a c section as far as baby's health is concerned. from my research, i have a higher risk of full placental abruption going naturally. the contractions and/or pushing could cause it to fully abrupt. which would mean baby would have 7-15 minutes to get out before no hb. and higher chance of brain damage if that happens and they get baby out safely. i suppose i will have to talk to dr about it all. i'm sure they will want me to try natural, but i need to know what their plan is if i fully abrupt and how quickly they could get the baby out. yuck. this whole thing is way too stressful. pregnancy is NOT supposed to be like this!


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey girls! Yes, Dr. appt was this morning. He is still breech, the little trouble maker! I have my c-section scheduled for the 28th at 9am! 10 more days. But I am also 2-3 centimeters dilated, so little guy might decide to make an appearance sooner :) I am not as scared of the c-section as I am of a complicated vaginal birth. DS's head got stuck and wouldn't decend in the birth canal so I had a forcep delivery with him. His heartrate was dropping and I was spiking a fever. He also had the cord around his neck twice. This kind of stuff scares me more than a planned c-section. I guess I can let you know how bad I think it is after the 28th. Oh they did another ultrasound just to confirm his position and they estimated his weight at 8lb 10oz at 37weeks 5days. And the tech said he had a large head :)


----------



## moter98

eeeeee! large baby and large head....i would beg for a c section, lol! how exciting to know when you are having baby, unless of course he decides he wants to come earlier.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Hey girls! Yes, Dr. appt was this morning. He is still breech, the little trouble maker! I have my c-section scheduled for the 28th at 9am! 10 more days. But I am also 2-3 centimeters dilated, so little guy might decide to make an appearance sooner :) I am not as scared of the c-section as I am of a complicated vaginal birth. DS's head got stuck and wouldn't decend in the birth canal so I had a forcep delivery with him. His heartrate was dropping and I was spiking a fever. He also had the cord around his neck twice. This kind of stuff scares me more than a planned c-section. I guess I can let you know how bad I think it is after the 28th. Oh they did another ultrasound just to confirm his position and they estimated his weight at 8lb 10oz at 37weeks 5days. And the tech said he had a large head :)

wow all exciting soon you will be meeting your baby:happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Friended y'all!!

I wonder if they would let you wear headphones during the c-section so you don't have to hear it? I can't imagine remembering all that. Yuck!

mail: My goodness your bubs is growing so fast! That's probably a good thing. Have you asked your doctor at what point the baby would require induction? I.e. how big would the baby have to be for the doctor to want to induce or c-section? Also I'm on prenatals that come with a separate laxitive to keep me from getting constipated. And thank god because I hate extra iron! Never works out well for me!


----------



## colta

Hey all! Sorry I've been a bit awol... things, as always, are busy busy here. 

But yeah, facebook!! lol... Feel free to add me, I'm Carla Cyr, pleased ta meet ya's! :winkwink:

Twinkie - Holy wow! You must be getting so excited.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... They dont really want to say anything one way or another. I asked the dr about my weight and she said baby is sucking me dry. All of a sudden I feel like my old mare who just had a foal at 19yr old. Lol she looks awful and the baby was hell on her. But so far I feel ok so we shall see. Figure at about 32 weeks we will know a lot more. Thats in 8wks so crazy. It's flying by.

Colta... You are added. 

Twinkie... I am sure it will be fine. Only 8 days. So exciting.


----------



## BERDC99

Think I have almost everyone on fb now.

Twinkie-OMG that is almost the size of Olivia now. Today she was 9 5. 

Motor you have a scan tomorrow?

Mail that boy is going to be big.

Colta one day closer 

Menb how are you and the babies? 

Tv and mighty......how are you?


----------



## moter98

My next scan is oct 3rd. The big 20 week


----------



## MightyMom

7 weeks today! My next scan is Thursday. :) After than I hope I'm cleared until 12 weeks!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> My next scan is oct 3rd. The big 20 week[/Q
> 
> 
> moter
> 
> mines only 5 days after the 8th oct i will be just short of 20 weeks :happydance: our babies will be close in age


----------



## mailcmm

So much to look forward to. 

Mighty I can twit for your scan. 

Moter can't believe you are almost 20 weeks. 

Tv yes you and deliver will be very close together. So cool. I am out on my own. Lol

I am almost to the 3rd tri. So exciting. Hopefully my big boy isn't trying to break any big records. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay for 3rd tri mail! Someone told me there was an article about a 16lb baby born in texas! So I don't think your little guy will be breaking any records (or I hope not at least!)

Moter &TV- that is awesome that you are due so close together!

Colta- so when do you think you will O this cycle now that you will be TTC (officially) again? I like to live vicariously through others :)


----------



## moter98

MightyMom said:


> 7 weeks today! My next scan is Thursday. :) After than I hope I'm cleared until 12 weeks!

happy 7 weeks!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> My next scan is oct 3rd. The big 20 week[/Q
> 
> 
> moter
> 
> mines only 5 days after the 8th oct i will be just short of 20 weeks :happydance: our babies will be close in age
> 
> very close!Click to expand...


----------



## mailcmm

Happy 7 weeks mighty!


----------



## moter98

bookends for babies room. the site i got the dresser from has reward points so i had $18 worth of points to spend. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0748.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Twinkie210

I love the bookends! Very cute!

Well I have already had some contractions today. Not in labor, but I am not sure little guy is going to wait 8 more days! He just needs to wait 11 more hours so we get passed my niece's birthday :) 

I think my worst fear now is that labor is going to progress quickly and little guy will either be born breech or my Dr. won't make it to the hospital and I will have to have another surgeon do the c-section...


----------



## moter98

how do you know its not labor? are the bh contractions?
it will all work out! try not to worry.


----------



## Twinkie210

They aren't regular enough and they don't feel too strong, so I think they are just braxton hicks again. 

I know it will work out :) This is about the time where I am going to start freaking out though, LOL.


----------



## moter98

Totally understandable! Knowing you need a c section makes it more stressful I'm sure. Just pay attention to your body and you will be fine. You will know when it's time to go I bet. And when in doubt, you can always call your clinic or the hospital and ask.


----------



## Twinkie210

I know this, and I am sure once I get through my last day of work on Friday I will be much less stressed about it :) I have never went into labor on my own and hoping I still won't :)


----------



## moter98

Oh. I did, but was in denial lol! I lost the mucous plug at work on Friday morning. Woke up sat morning in labor but didn't realize it. Worked out, went to breakfast with a friend. Kept having these pains, only they weren't like what I expected. It was labor though, so went in and they induced me to speed it up since my bp was high. I was ready though! Was so uncomfortable all the time, I remember telling dh I knew it would hurt a lot but I just wanted him OUT!


----------



## MightyMom

I think I was in labor all weekend with DD, but I thought they were BH because they didn't hurt. You watch these women wriggling and wrything in pain on OBEM, and you think that everyone labors like that. My contractions were tight, irregular, and painless. I didn't know they were labor contractions until my water broke. If the contractions continue despite laying down, sitting, or otherwise resting then you need to go to the hospital to be checked. BH will stop when your body is at rest. Labor just keeps going.

Keep us updated!


----------



## mailcmm

I was in full blown terrible pain labor for 5 days with dd and 4 with ds. I didn't dilate and water never broke. They were dumbfounded. Hooked me up to monitors they couldn't believe how many contractions I was having. Hope in your case it is just Braxton hicks. Good luck and keep us posted.

Afm.. Diaper bag and stuff I ordered the other day arrived. I love it. Saturday is my shower and so far almost everything bought on the registry was by me and my mom. Lol depressing how much more I need to buy. Oh well. Hopefully I will have some stuff I can retun so I can get more of what we need.


----------



## mailcmm

Almost forgot.... Love the bookends. They are super cute!


----------



## moter98

Thanks


----------



## colta

Hey all... near as I can tell, I'm on cd18... not sure when I ovulated this month, as I didn't know we'd be ttc soon, so I never bothered to temp. 
That being said... if my cycle is following the 'norm', I should have O'd right around cd14 or 15... and DH and I dtd on cd14.... So ya never know! :winkwink:

Ironically enough, my ticker says 'mild cramps' today... and I have had mild, af style, cramps... so who knows? :haha:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh colta I bet cause y'all weren't trying that this will be it. Fxd for a bfp!


----------



## MightyMom

moter98 said:


> bookends for babies room. the site i got the dresser from has reward points so i had $18 worth of points to spend. :flower:

Love these!!


----------



## MightyMom

Ooh Colta I hope this is your cycle!! Life always happens when we AREN'T making plans, ya know?


----------



## moter98

Fx for you colta!


----------



## colta

Lol... wouldn't that just be the case. I mentioned what you said to DH, he laughed... then looked at me, absolutely serious, and said.. "You don't think you are right now.... do you?" :haha::dohh:

He's so funny! If only things worked out that way, it'd be hilarious.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oooooo FX'd for you Colta!

Well, I lost part of my plug tonight! I know that it really doesn't mean much but now I am wondering if little guy is going to wait until the 28th!


----------



## MightyMom

I don't think so!! I give you 72 hours. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I would like to make it to my c-section date, because I worked out my time off and it lines up perfectly with Thanksgiving :) but at least it looks like I will make it through the next 2.5 hrs. I didn't want my little guy to share a birthday with his cousin, whose 1st birthday is today.

So I guess I am giving him free reign after midnight, but would appreciate him making it until at least next Thursday, LOL.


----------



## mailcmm

I am with mighty but thin today or tomorrow. Liam is on his way!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, well I made it all night without contractions, so we shall see :) I am supposed to work today and tomorrow, then start my short term disability. My SIL says he will be born today because we have a pattern going in DH's family. All the cousin's birthday "day" numbers line up in order according to age:

Niece #1- 16th
DS- 17th
Niece #2- 18th
Niece #3- 19th

So according to the pattern Liam should be born today, but he is kind of a rebel, so he will probably break the pattern LOL.


----------



## moter98

My very first contractions started the day after I lost my plug! It was 24 hrs later that I I finally realized what that now and then pain was lol! I think your son is on his way soon Twinkie!!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I have had "period" type cramps in the middle of the night off and on for the past week or so. I chalked it up to little guy squishing my intestines and causing some constipation, but I am pretty sure they were contractions now, since that is the only time I remember feeling anything that felt strong enough to cause dilation. So even in second pregnancies you may not recognize the signs :) My Dr. probably thought I was crazy when I told him I hadn't really had any contractions, LOL


----------



## moter98

Lol! Hey that's what I had after lost the plug. It was just mild continuous AF type cramps. Didn't think much of it. Then the next day I also had this weird sharp pain, much like trapped gas. That was the contraction lol! I was in denial. I bet those AF type cramps have been working on dilation all week for you. Have you called your dr?


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Lol! Hey that's what I had after lost the plug. It was just mild continuous AF type cramps. Didn't think much of it. Then the next day I also had this weird sharp pain, much like trapped gas. That was the contraction lol! I was in denial. I bet those AF type cramps have been working on dilation all week for you. Have you called your dr?

Nope, my instructions are just to go to Labor and Delivery if I have regular contractions. And so far, I haven't had any regular contractions. Just the random braxton hicks and they always go away. I am playing the waiting game right now and it seems little guy is nice and snug in his home and has no intentions of coming out today LOL Oh and I haven't had any of the "period" type cramps since earlier this week :(


----------



## moter98

Oh, I see. Seems your boy is playing tricks on you, lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yup, we call him trouble maker, and he has lived up to his nickname so far!


----------



## moter98

:rofl:

means he's giving you all the trouble now and he will be a really good baby. :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

great news! i just looked online at my health insurance claims. turns out my only er bill is for like $47 thus far! there was a $900 bill i got charged nothing for. the er dr fee of $525 is still pending. i hope i don't have to pay anything on that either. looks like my insurance covers more than i thought. it does cover prenatal care, but i never dreamed it would cover an ER visit. hoping the rest of the bills from that day are covered. should just be the scan and the dr fee i'm waiting on yet.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> means he's giving you all the trouble now and he will be a really good baby. :winkwink:

I hope so LOL, but DS was an easy pregnancy and and easy going baby... I think I might be in trouble this time around!:dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> great news! i just looked online at my health insurance claims. turns out my only er bill is for like $47 thus far! there was a $900 bill i got charged nothing for. the er dr fee of $525 is still pending. i hope i don't have to pay anything on that either. looks like my insurance covers more than i thought. it does cover prenatal care, but i never dreamed it would cover an ER visit. hoping the rest of the bills from that day are covered. should just be the scan and the dr fee i'm waiting on yet.

Wow that is good! Each of my trips to labor and delivery for monitoring cost over $100. I think total I owe about $270 for those two trips. That isn't counting the ultrasound for the biophysical profile, but I think that was cheaper than the ultrasound at my Dr. office! We have a max out of pocket of $1000 per person or $2000 family. So with all of my "coinsurance" I have paid so far, I should just owe a little over $600 for the delivery, unless little guy needs special care, then I could owe up to another $1000.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> means he's giving you all the trouble now and he will be a really good baby. :winkwink:
> 
> I hope so LOL, but DS was an easy pregnancy and and easy going baby... I think I might be in trouble this time around!:dohh:Click to expand...

Ds was easy prefnancy for me. No ms at all. But a very tough baby! Very very colicky. That must mean this baby is gonna be really good for me :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> great news! i just looked online at my health insurance claims. turns out my only er bill is for like $47 thus far! there was a $900 bill i got charged nothing for. the er dr fee of $525 is still pending. i hope i don't have to pay anything on that either. looks like my insurance covers more than i thought. it does cover prenatal care, but i never dreamed it would cover an ER visit. hoping the rest of the bills from that day are covered. should just be the scan and the dr fee i'm waiting on yet.
> 
> Wow that is good! Each of my trips to labor and delivery for monitoring cost over $100. I think total I owe about $270 for those two trips. That isn't counting the ultrasound for the biophysical profile, but I think that was cheaper than the ultrasound at my Dr. office! We have a max out of pocket of $1000 per person or $2000 family. So with all of my "coinsurance" I have paid so far, I should just owe a little over $600 for the delivery, unless little guy needs special care, then I could owe up to another $1000.Click to expand...

We have an $8000 deductible then 80/20 up to $9000. I fully expected to pay a least $2000 for that visit. 
The delivery will probably cost us at least $8000. Unless they cover that too. Hmmmm, gonna have to do some checking.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> great news! i just looked online at my health insurance claims. turns out my only er bill is for like $47 thus far! there was a $900 bill i got charged nothing for. the er dr fee of $525 is still pending. i hope i don't have to pay anything on that either. looks like my insurance covers more than i thought. it does cover prenatal care, but i never dreamed it would cover an ER visit. hoping the rest of the bills from that day are covered. should just be the scan and the dr fee i'm waiting on yet.
> 
> Wow that is good! Each of my trips to labor and delivery for monitoring cost over $100. I think total I owe about $270 for those two trips. That isn't counting the ultrasound for the biophysical profile, but I think that was cheaper than the ultrasound at my Dr. office! We have a max out of pocket of $1000 per person or $2000 family. So with all of my "coinsurance" I have paid so far, I should just owe a little over $600 for the delivery, unless little guy needs special care, then I could owe up to another $1000.Click to expand...
> 
> We have an $8000 deductible then 80/20 up to $9000. I fully expected to pay a least $2000 for that visit.
> The delivery will probably cost us at least $8000. Unless they cover that too. Hmmmm, gonna have to do some checking.Click to expand...

This baby may be cheaper than you thought ;)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> great news! i just looked online at my health insurance claims. turns out my only er bill is for like $47 thus far! there was a $900 bill i got charged nothing for. the er dr fee of $525 is still pending. i hope i don't have to pay anything on that either. looks like my insurance covers more than i thought. it does cover prenatal care, but i never dreamed it would cover an ER visit. hoping the rest of the bills from that day are covered. should just be the scan and the dr fee i'm waiting on yet.
> 
> Wow that is good! Each of my trips to labor and delivery for monitoring cost over $100. I think total I owe about $270 for those two trips. That isn't counting the ultrasound for the biophysical profile, but I think that was cheaper than the ultrasound at my Dr. office! We have a max out of pocket of $1000 per person or $2000 family. So with all of my "coinsurance" I have paid so far, I should just owe a little over $600 for the delivery, unless little guy needs special care, then I could owe up to another $1000.Click to expand...
> 
> We have an $8000 deductible then 80/20 up to $9000. I fully expected to pay a least $2000 for that visit.
> The delivery will probably cost us at least $8000. Unless they cover that too. Hmmmm, gonna have to do some checking.Click to expand...
> 
> This baby may be cheaper than you thought ;)Click to expand...

I checked. Labor and delivery applies to deductible. That's ok with me though. Happy to not have to pay 100% for the ER bill. Maybe I won't have to pay for the extra scans I've needed and will need either. That would be great!


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Busy day. Just got everything cleaned. Killed myself trying to make the house beautiful a and Dhs sister says they aren't coming they are gonna drive in for shower and leave right after. Dh is sad. I don't know why they don't like me. Makes me really angry. I have always gone out of my way for them. I give up. I am to the point of telling dh We aren't going to see them anymore. He wants to share his life with them. He is so proud of his family and the farm we have built and they have never been here. His sister drives to visit their dad who lives 30 minutes away and still won't come to our home for a visit. We always get... Next time I will come and just stay with y'all. Yeah right. This is the fifth time I have gotten my home ready for them and they cancel the day before. Chaps my ass.


----------



## Twinkie210

That sucks! My MIL is the same way. Comes to visit my SIL and never visits my house ever! Pisses me off!


----------



## moter98

How rude! Who does that? There is something seriously wrong with those people. They are acting like 12 year olds.


----------



## mailcmm

Tell me about it. I said to dh are they gonna take off as soon as Finn arrives? He said probably. It's insane. I am just used to family visits that end with you bagging them to go cause they have been there a week. Lol even exs family would come and stay. And on the Christmases that we did at my parents house when they lived 7hrs away they would come with us. So I don't understand family that isn't family... If that makes sense.


----------



## moter98

Sad they have to be that way. But they are the ones missing out!


----------



## mailcmm

I tell myself that but it still hurts. It may seem silly but dh was the man of the house for 15 years before we met and sometimes I think they are jealous that there is a new woman in the picture and that I come first. I also think its hard for me to swallow cause I have never experienced this. My other sil... My bros wife... We get along famously and her family will be with us for Christmas and were going to come up to the shower (8hr drive) but her mom is sick and just called to say she can't make the drive. Not a big deal but I just get along so well with all my friends and their families that I can't understand it. Sorry I know I am obsessing. I tend to get a tad uptight when I have to see them. Mainly because I feel like I have to watch every word and try to look my prettiest and make sure I do everything properly. 

How are you feeling? Still taking it easy? I can't tell you how relieved I am that the tear healed for you. We are all really paying the price to have these babies. It's ridiculous how hard this journey has been for all of us. And in such different ways. We make quite the crew. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

24 wks today!!!! We hit v-day! So happy. Hoping for another healthy 12 weeks at least!


----------



## mailcmm

So mad. That dressing bought for the shower came and doesn't fit. It was on sale.... For $95 mind you.... So they don't do exchanges or returns. I am stuck with it. Looks like I will have to sell it on eBay.


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay for v-day!

I started feeling really crappy earlier, nauseous and crampy, I was about ready to leave work and then all of a sudden I felt better and have since... I think this little guy is just playing tricks on me!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> 24 wks today!!!! We hit v-day! So happy. Hoping for another healthy 12 weeks at least!

happy 24 weeks mail! woohoo!! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> So mad. That dressing bought for the shower came and doesn't fit. It was on sale.... For $95 mind you.... So they don't do exchanges or returns. I am stuck with it. Looks like I will have to sell it on eBay.

that makes no sense why you couldn't exchange or return for a restocking fee or something! have you tried calling customer service? maybe if you ask someone will help you. i've never heard of a place not allowing exchanges or returns. that's outrageous. especially for a clothes item. each brands sizes can vary so widely. i have clothes that range from small to large! it's all in how the brand sizes their clothes


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Yay for v-day!
> 
> I started feeling really crappy earlier, nauseous and crampy, I was about ready to leave work and then all of a sudden I felt better and have since... I think this little guy is just playing tricks on me!

sounds like baby is gonna keep you guessing. he's gonna be a baby that keeps you on your toes. :flower:


----------



## moter98

so we are still working on a baby name. I love Alexander Grant, but dh doesn't. he suggested Austin. I like that name and would be willing to compromise. Only everytime I suggest a middle name for Austin he says no, lol! I wonder if he will still be trying to decide when I'm in labor.........


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> 24 wks today!!!! We hit v-day! So happy. Hoping for another healthy 12 weeks at least!

yay thats great i cant wait to get there:happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Urg, I had that same thing happen when I was preg with DD. Bought a dress to wear for a wedding, then it didn't fit my bump! And of course maternity stores don't do returns and such. I hope ebay is the solution for you. And happy V-Day!!

motor: Men can be so difficult!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> so we are still working on a baby name. I love Alexander Grant, but dh doesn't. he suggested Austin. I like that name and would be willing to compromise. Only everytime I suggest a middle name for Austin he says no, lol! I wonder if he will still be trying to decide when I'm in labor.........

Tell him if you compromise on the first name, then he will have to compromise on the middle :) Or just do what I did and say you better choose something I like, because I am filling out the birth certificate ;)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> so we are still working on a baby name. I love Alexander Grant, but dh doesn't. he suggested Austin. I like that name and would be willing to compromise. Only everytime I suggest a middle name for Austin he says no, lol! I wonder if he will still be trying to decide when I'm in labor.........
> 
> Tell him if you compromise on the first name, then he will have to compromise on the middle :) Or just do what I did and say you better choose something I like, because I am filling out the birth certificate ;)Click to expand...

haha! 
he's just so indecisive about it. would have been so much easier were it a girl. we already had the entire name all picked out.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys.

Moter I like the name. Keep working on him. Lol

Twinkie... Still hanging in there?

Afm... Shower day. Was so busy yesterday not preparing. Lol so I ran errands and got a pedicure. This am I am having my hair styled. I have nothing else to do. Can't wait to see what they have done to my moms livingroom. Dh has been cooking since yesterday at 3pm. He came to bed at 4am and told me to wake him at 7. He has made all my favorites.... Potstickers, negamaki, summer rolls, edamame hummus, Asian bruschetta, stuffed chicken wings, and (just because no party in my opinion is complete without them) pigs in blankets. Lol my sil got a cake and my mom is doing chocolate covered strawberries. My best friend, her mom and sister shower up and surprised me last night. They weren't originally going to make it but wound up being able to last minute. I am so excited. Haven't slept well at all. It's like Christmas. My dd has done all the shower games and her BFF from school spent the night. I had no idea dh was going to do such a tedious menu so I am going to grab a few of his favs today for a gift basket like I did for sil. (as not to be confused sil will be my brothers wife. And esil will be for Dhs evil sister.) lol gaslight anthem has a new album and he needs a new knife so I will get him the Shun hes been eyeing as well as a few comics and maybe a tee shirt. He has worked so freaking hard. The girls at the grocery store apparently fell in love. They told him "you must like veggies" he said I am cooking for a baby shower tomorrow. They said "awe!! Is the beer for after?" he said yeah my wife is the best and they said "omg you're the daddy and cooking for your wife's shower?" and he said yeah all her favorite foods. I could cry. He did all that, took the kids to school and picked them up so I didn't have too. I love that man to pieces. Well photos later. Sure you will all see bunches on fb. According to everyone who has seen the room my sil out did herself and my dad is livid over the price tag. So in her true style she went big. Lol she does everything big though. Am kinda worried because she looked like she had been crying yesterday. I think her and my bro are on the outs again. They really need therapy. He's never gonna forgive her for cheating. Drama llamas are everywhere over here. Lol


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> so we are still working on a baby name. I love Alexander Grant, but dh doesn't. he suggested Austin. I like that name and would be willing to compromise. Only everytime I suggest a middle name for Austin he says no, lol! I wonder if he will still be trying to decide when I'm in labor.........
> 
> Tell him if you compromise on the first name, then he will have to compromise on the middle :) Or just do what I did and say you better choose something I like, because I am filling out the birth certificate ;)Click to expand...

haha! i will try. he's not even sure about the name Austin. he suggested it, then said maybe. :dohh: don't know why he's having such a hard time deciding this time.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Moter I like the name. Keep working on him. Lol
> 
> Twinkie... Still hanging in there?
> 
> Afm... Shower day. Was so busy yesterday not preparing. Lol so I ran errands and got a pedicure. This am I am having my hair styled. I have nothing else to do. Can't wait to see what they have done to my moms livingroom. Dh has been cooking since yesterday at 3pm. He came to bed at 4am and told me to wake him at 7. He has made all my favorites.... Potstickers, negamaki, summer rolls, edamame hummus, Asian bruschetta, stuffed chicken wings, and (just because no party in my opinion is complete without them) pigs in blankets. Lol my sil got a cake and my mom is doing chocolate covered strawberries. My best friend, her mom and sister shower up and surprised me last night. They weren't originally going to make it but wound up being able to last minute. I am so excited. Haven't slept well at all. It's like Christmas. My dd has done all the shower games and her BFF from school spent the night. I had no idea dh was going to do such a tedious menu so I am going to grab a few of his favs today for a gift basket like I did for sil. (as not to be confused sil will be my brothers wife. And esil will be for Dhs evil sister.) lol gaslight anthem has a new album and he needs a new knife so I will get him the Shun hes been eyeing as well as a few comics and maybe a tee shirt. He has worked so freaking hard. The girls at the grocery store apparently fell in love. They told him "you must like veggies" he said I am cooking for a baby shower tomorrow. They said "awe!! Is the beer for after?" he said yeah my wife is the best and they said "omg you're the daddy and cooking for your wife's shower?" and he said yeah all her favorite foods. I could cry. He did all that, took the kids to school and picked them up so I didn't have too. I love that man to pieces. Well photos later. Sure you will all see bunches on fb. According to everyone who has seen the room my sil out did herself and my dad is livid over the price tag. So in her true style she went big. Lol she does everything big though. Am kinda worried because she looked like she had been crying yesterday. I think her and my bro are on the outs again. They really need therapy. He's never gonna forgive her for cheating. Drama llamas are everywhere over here. Lol

i am so hungry right now, lol! tell your dh to send some of that food my way. :winkwink: what a sweet man you have. hope your shower goes perfectly today. can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## moter98

mail, since you love coupons and saving money and such, just thought i'd mention that cardpool website has dsw gift cards for 9% discount.


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope the shower goes well mail!

Yup still hanging in there! You all will know from FB when this little one decides he has had enough! I thought that I would go into labor this morning because I had cramps in the middle of the night, but nope nothing! I am beginning to think that the cramps are intestinal related and not contraction related! 

I measured my belly and it is 48"!!! I may explode before my c-section :)


----------



## colta

Oh my gerd! I'm so tired today! I feel like I got hit with the sleepy truck. It's 9pm here, and I've been ready for bed since 6pm. 
I feel bad for DH, I've been a major crank pot today... yelling at him, at the dogs, the cats, the car, the fridge... you name it. 
I'm going to sleep like the dead tonight.


----------



## MightyMom

mail: I can't wait to see shower pics!! Sounds amazing. Especially your DH!! Lucky woman you. :)

Twinkie: I had a lot of intestinal cramping right before I went into labor. I heard that your body likes to evacuate your bowels before you go into labor, so maybe you are closer than you think!

Colta: LOL! When I am moody I am like a crazy woman. I hope a little rest does you good!


----------



## Twinkie210

MightyMom said:


> mail: I can't wait to see shower pics!! Sounds amazing. Especially your DH!! Lucky woman you. :)
> 
> Twinkie: I had a lot of intestinal cramping right before I went into labor. I heard that your body likes to evacuate your bowels before you go into labor, so maybe you are closer than you think!
> 
> Colta: LOL! When I am moody I am like a crazy woman. I hope a little rest does you good!

I wish/hope it is that, but no running to bathroom yet either :( I seriously am beginning to think that this child is just far too comfy. Wish I had a Dr. appt this week, I would love to know if I am dilated any farther. I feel like I am walking around at like a 5/6 and this little stinker is refusing to budge ;) OK i know that isn't likely, but who knows?


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- I feel you on the being tired. And I am the WORST person in the world to be around when I am tired, LOL, even in my non pregnant state. I required at minimum 8 hrs of sleep and would prefer 10. My family has learned to avoid me when I am in such a mood :)


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Oh my gerd! I'm so tired today! I feel like I got hit with the sleepy truck. It's 9pm here, and I've been ready for bed since 6pm.
> I feel bad for DH, I've been a major crank pot today... yelling at him, at the dogs, the cats, the car, the fridge... you name it.
> I'm going to sleep like the dead tonight.

maybe some pregnancy symptoms going on there?!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gerd! I'm so tired today! I feel like I got hit with the sleepy truck. It's 9pm here, and I've been ready for bed since 6pm.
> I feel bad for DH, I've been a major crank pot today... yelling at him, at the dogs, the cats, the car, the fridge... you name it.
> I'm going to sleep like the dead tonight.
> 
> maybe some pregnancy symptoms going on there?!Click to expand...

LOL... that's what DH said too. I think I'm just coming down with something though (no way I'd be that lucky! We only DTD once on the one day I had EWCM)... my nose is stuffy and my throat is a bit sore, I'm head achy... seems just like a run of the mill cold.
But yeah... I guess we'll find out one way or another. From what I can gather from my chart, I'm actually 8dpo, so only another 5-6 days until Af is due and we find out for sure.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colta said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gerd! I'm so tired today! I feel like I got hit with the sleepy truck. It's 9pm here, and I've been ready for bed since 6pm.
> I feel bad for DH, I've been a major crank pot today... yelling at him, at the dogs, the cats, the car, the fridge... you name it.
> I'm going to sleep like the dead tonight.
> 
> maybe some pregnancy symptoms going on there?!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... that's what DH said too. I think I'm just coming down with something though (no way I'd be that lucky! We only DTD once on the one day I had EWCM)... my nose is stuffy and my throat is a bit sore, I'm head achy... seems just like a run of the mill cold.
> But yeah... I guess we'll find out one way or another. From what I can gather from my chart, I'm actually 8dpo, so only another 5-6 days until Af is due and we find out for sure.Click to expand...

FX it's bfp symptoms :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

colta said:


> LOL... that's what DH said too. I think I'm just coming down with something though (no way I'd be that lucky! We only DTD once on the one day I had EWCM)... my nose is stuffy and my throat is a bit sore, I'm head achy... seems just like a run of the mill cold.
> But yeah... I guess we'll find out one way or another. From what I can gather from my chart, I'm actually 8dpo, so only another 5-6 days until Af is due and we find out for sure.

Sounds like bfp to me. My first symptoms have always mimicked a cold!


----------



## mailcmm

Sounds lIke bfp to me too! Fxd for you.

Twinkie... When is your csection again? I hope he starts something sooner.

Moter... Will look into the cardpool thing.

Afm... I am beat. Shower was amazing. Here's some photos...

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/5f42b8f0ed99511c0cf662e85d461c8d_zpsd82fe10b.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/27527c12b39912b5281c22ce4dde8e8c_zpsec846c2c.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/60e26a20209537598ad526d824deb673_zps83baab9c.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/cb2f050a57116f034cf5e368ff0535d3_zps4c007533.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/53a603e8c69dec87c4dd7a12fed5b4cb_zps160c1d64.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/879683bb4453408780c82e902dac2bd3_zps2d1503fb.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/324abb82fbc852b020c1a1ad8c795032_zps2ac5478b.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/afa2454825d24e8989d5cfdbbdbfb7ff_zps55e59f02.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/1689fcdd04e98c522e1dcd84f283d547_zps25ae764b.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/a61ac9e54a95cf483c16f744ea266942_zps9b5d517b.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/1d633d40a477c631ee098f4e05ef7c23_zps31f059cd.jpg
Peepee teepees lol
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/1cb7ba0e1c6b9ee893e61700e69a72f5_zpsd2258c2c.jpg
Favorite gift


----------



## MightyMom

OMG that shower looks AMAZING!!!! And I am totally jealous of the blue coach diaper bag. What shoes did you end up wearing??


----------



## moter98

oh WOW! i've never seen such a gorgeous shower! love it all.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys. My sil did a great job. It was amazing. As for shoes I had some madden fuchsia wedge sandals. I was looking for shoes for the shower in November being thrown by esil. Speaking of esil. My best friends mom is very wierd with predictions. She just has this sense. All our lives if she says it will be or that it is we listen whole heartedly. She been right too many times for me to ignore. Now I have not, nor has my BFF, ever told her about my issues with my inlaws. This am before they left she pulled me aside and said what do you think of your inlaws. I said they are ok but they don't like me very much. She looked me square in the eyes and said they hate you. They will never like you. Be very careful not to let them ruin your marriage. Stay away, visit as little as possible. I see their hatetred rolling off them in waves. You trust me i know. She hugged me and said, "I am old I may not make the next shower." I said we aren't planning on another. She says there will be one more. You're not done. Kissed me and left. My BFF said another one for mom. Total craziness.


----------



## MightyMom

Wow that is unnerving. I would listen to her. People with that type of prescience usually see energies that we are oblivious to. Maybe you can get esil to cancel that shower??


----------



## moter98

I have goosebumps!


----------



## moter98

a friend of mine has in-laws like yours. they have always hated her simply because she got pregnant before marriage. it was all her fault that she got pregnant, not their sons, according to them. for the first 7 years of their marriage, things were always hard for them when it came to the in-laws. so much so, they actually moved to a different state for 3 years. now that they are back, they have agreed to set boundaries for the in-laws. she realizes she can't expect her dh to not have any contact with them. but the most important thing she realized is that she cannot change their opinion of her, nor can she change them. but she can change her reaction to it. she no longer gets so upset by things they say or do and really has minimal contact with them now. they don't let it affect their marriage anymore. it's kind of just one of those things that is really unfortunate, but they don't fight over it anymore. i suppose you could say she's at peace with it now. and she has stopped letting what they do hurt her. in the end, the in-laws are only hurting themselves. because of how they are, they don't get to see their grandkids very much, nor their daughter in-law.


----------



## mailcmm

Thats where I am. It upsets me but he can't not see them. We only go a couple times a year and they never come here so I just swallow it for the holidays. Shower is over thaNksgiving which was a stoke of genius by me to not have to make two trips. I suggested that more of his friends would be in town and we are having a joint shower. Also told them they had to invite my family so I won't be alone. We have one other trip their this year but it's for my dd. she has a horseshow in that town. But we will be pretty busy with that. Next year I can blame Finn for a decline in visits. They won't stay in my home if they do come so it would be day visits where they overnight in hotels if at all. 

Mighty... How was dr apt? Wasn't that on Thursday?


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I know I have mentioned this, but my MIL has never stayed at my house since DH and I have been married! She didn't visit until DS was 3 months onld (and that was for my niece's first birthday and Christmas) and she isn't planning on visiting until Christmas again this year. Yet each time my SIL pops out a kid she comes and visits for a couple weeks. My kids get the shaft. But my parents are great and if you ask me make up for the fact that DH has crappy parents (we only see his dad a handful of times a year too and he lives 30 minutes from us! everytime we make plans, he cancels. But he will probably come see Liam in the hospital, not that I really care.) I quit trying to make time even when my in laws are visiting on holidays. I don't think it is fair to my family who makes time for their nephew/grandson throughout the year, to take time away from them just because my MIL finally decided to visit??? I am sorry that you don't get to see my child very much but that is your problem. You know where we live.


----------



## MightyMom

Yeah, we had an appointment on Thursday. It went fine. Scan showed a bigger fetus with a heartbeat of I think 134bpm. We're going in again in two weeks. For some reason I can't get too excited about it. It's like I'm afraid that if I get happy about this pregnancy it will suddenly end. I'm just...guarded. Not that I'm worrying all the time, I'm not. I'm just detached.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... It really sucks but I feel the same way. My family goes out of their way too. I have tried for several years now to be as fair as I can be. Now I am gonna give up. If dh decides to go I will go but usually I tell him. So from now on I won't push it.


----------



## mailcmm

So glad mighty. I am sure it will turn out fine. I understand being guarded. I was that way until 12 wks. Just worried if I got excited it would go away. I still worry. Check the tp and feel like that any minute something will go wrong. Hate that feeling.


----------



## moter98

Glad all is well mighty. Hang in there. You are gettin closer to the 12 week mark


----------



## Twinkie210

Mighty- Congrats on the good scan! I hope that when you get good news in 2 weeks you can feel a little less worried :) But a bigger fetus with a heartbeat is a good sign!


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks y'all. :) One day at a time, one foot in front of the other...


----------



## menb

Mail - beautiful shower pics! Sorry about in-law drama. That's hard. But, baby can sense stress, so let it go and enjoy pregnancy and family. 

Moter - any news on names? Love your nursery theme! Super cute!

Colta - any updates on 'cold'? No worries if it truly is a cold. It's awesome you all are actively trying now. Soon and very soon...

Mighty - I TOTALLY understand. My status on here was 'cautiously expecting' the whole time. I did however come to a point where I just left it in God's hands and did what I could to have as safe n healthy a pregnancy as possible. 

TV - how's it going? How are you feeling? 

Twinkie - baby boy here yet? I guess I should go check FB! I'm so happy for you tho- lasting this long! What a healthy pregnancy (in spite of complications); he is nice and cooked!

Berdc: 9lbs5oz, eh? Good job Olivia!!

We go to the doc on Friday for the twins' 2 month check up. They will hafta get shots - I'm already worried for them. I'm just gonna have boobs and bottles ready to console. :) They are doing SO well tho. Bernard David still has that newborn nasal congestion. Wish that would go away...they are eating up to 110mL of breast milk now. Almost 4oz! Can't wait to see their weights on Friday. Had to take B in last week for some exzema cream and he was weighed at 8lbs1oz. Kaylani hasn't been weighed since the 13th and she was 8lbs4.5oz then. Can't wait to see how much they've both grown! 

MIL is still coming by the house to 'help' 2-3 times a week. That is really beginning to bother me. She thinks I need help, but I really don't. I'm supposedly doing too much by myself and should get a nanny to help out. Whatev! I don't need a nanny or her right now - they eat and then go right back to sleep. The only 'crazy' time is when they both wake up at the same time and wanna be fed. Those are the times I wish I had help for the 20-30 minutes it takes to feed one. Whatev...

Twinkie - ill be checking in on ya! C-section is not that bad ladies...promise! But, hoping you all get the births you desire. It certainly makes for one less stressor!


----------



## colta

Menb - It's great that the twins are doing so well! :happydance:

AFM - I don't know what the heck is going on. I started 12 hour clinical shifts at the hospital yesterday and I'm utterly destroyed!
I got home yesterday at 730pm and immediately jumped into my warmest sweat pants and sweater, trying desperately to get warm. I was freezing. Picked up my husband in a daze, got home where he tried to get me to eat... but I could barely get through half a salad (one of my fav foods) without feeling like I was going to puke. I jumped in the bath trying to warm up, fell asleep... dh woke me up and sent me to bed. All the while I'm shivering like crazy... crawl into bed, sweater and all (under a massive duvet) and fell asleep by 10pm. 
I've NEVER had such a bad 'reaction' after a clinical day... so I don't know what the heck happened. 
This morning I woke up feeling better... stomach still not agreeing with me and my throat feels miserable, I can barely swallow.

Ugh! I'm just falling apart. If these are 'symptoms', then they suck out loud. :haha:


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I feel the same way. My throat is on fire and was so nauseous last night I did puke. So ate nothing. Not my best choice but I really don't feel well. I am now positive I am sick. I hope favor you sits just symptoms.

Menb... Good job with the twins. I bet mil is starting to get in the way. I am sure you can handle those too just fine and don't need a nanny. 

Twinkie.... When are the doing the c again?


----------



## Twinkie210

c-section is scheduled for Friday at 9. I keep thinking he will come sooner, but no such luck so far. I convince DH to have sex this morning in an attempt to jump start labor, but not even one lousy contraction from it :( I really think this little guy is wanting to take up permanent residence in my uterus!

Colta- I hope you feel better soon! That sounds awful.

Mail- good luck on the growth scan! Hopefully Finn isn't as big as they think he is.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> c-section is scheduled for Friday at 9. I keep thinking he will come sooner, but no such luck so far. I convince DH to have sex this morning in an attempt to jump start labor, but not even one lousy contraction from it :( I really think this little guy is wanting to take up permanent residence in my uterus!
> 
> Colta- I hope you feel better soon! That sounds awful.
> 
> Mail- good luck on the growth scan! Hopefully Finn isn't as big as they think he is.

Oh my word close :happydance: Hes happy and cosy in there thats where he wants to stay but be tough on fri hes coming:haha:


----------



## television

AFM im doing fine really over illness but oh has it now and expecting ds to get it soon but we shall see. Feeling baby quite a bit now its a lovely feeling and two weeks till scan cant wait.


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> Mail - beautiful shower pics! Sorry about in-law drama. That's hard. But, baby can sense stress, so let it go and enjoy pregnancy and family.
> 
> Moter - any news on names? Love your nursery theme! Super cute!
> 
> Colta - any updates on 'cold'? No worries if it truly is a cold. It's awesome you all are actively trying now. Soon and very soon...
> 
> Mighty - I TOTALLY understand. My status on here was 'cautiously expecting' the whole time. I did however come to a point where I just left it in God's hands and did what I could to have as safe n healthy a pregnancy as possible.
> 
> TV - how's it going? How are you feeling?
> 
> Twinkie - baby boy here yet? I guess I should go check FB! I'm so happy for you tho- lasting this long! What a healthy pregnancy (in spite of complications); he is nice and cooked!
> 
> Berdc: 9lbs5oz, eh? Good job Olivia!!
> 
> We go to the doc on Friday for the twins' 2 month check up. They will hafta get shots - I'm already worried for them. I'm just gonna have boobs and bottles ready to console. :) They are doing SO well tho. Bernard David still has that newborn nasal congestion. Wish that would go away...they are eating up to 110mL of breast milk now. Almost 4oz! Can't wait to see their weights on Friday. Had to take B in last week for some exzema cream and he was weighed at 8lbs1oz. Kaylani hasn't been weighed since the 13th and she was 8lbs4.5oz then. Can't wait to see how much they've both grown!
> 
> MIL is still coming by the house to 'help' 2-3 times a week. That is really beginning to bother me. She thinks I need help, but I really don't. I'm supposedly doing too much by myself and should get a nanny to help out. Whatev! I don't need a nanny or her right now - they eat and then go right back to sleep. The only 'crazy' time is when they both wake up at the same time and wanna be fed. Those are the times I wish I had help for the 20-30 minutes it takes to feed one. Whatev...
> 
> Twinkie - ill be checking in on ya! C-section is not that bad ladies...promise! But, hoping you all get the births you desire. It certainly makes for one less stressor!

no name decisions yet, but we have time.
could your dh suggest to your mil that you don't need so much help? 
glad to hear c-section isn't that bad


----------



## moter98

colta-sounds promising!

twinkie-your little guy must be snuggled so comfy he's doesn't want to come out yet, lol

tv-glad you are feeling baby. pretty cool!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> colta-sounds promising!
> 
> twinkie-your little guy must be snuggled so comfy he's doesn't want to come out yet, lol
> 
> tv-glad you are feeling baby. pretty cool!

Are you feeling baby yet? its not strong yet just little kicks but cute


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> colta-sounds promising!
> 
> twinkie-your little guy must be snuggled so comfy he's doesn't want to come out yet, lol
> 
> tv-glad you are feeling baby. pretty cool!
> 
> Are you feeling baby yet? its not strong yet just little kicks but cuteClick to expand...

yes. not strong yet either, but i can feel them. especially if i lay partly on my belly at night. i dont think he likes that, lol


----------



## mailcmm

Scan went well. Not too big. Measuring about 2 and 1/2 weeks ahead. So about 27 weeks. Couldn't get a length. He is in a tight ball. She said he's in the 76 percentile and they need to keep watching. Here's our chubby cheek boy.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/30efc5c2e7d84a65892a1ba8203fbdd3.jpg


----------



## MightyMom

menb said:


> We go to the doc on Friday for the twins' 2 month check up. They will hafta get shots - I'm already worried for them. I'm just gonna have boobs and bottles ready to console. :) They are doing SO well tho. Bernard David still has that newborn nasal congestion. Wish that would go away...they are eating up to 110mL of breast milk now. Almost 4oz! Can't wait to see their weights on Friday. Had to take B in last week for some exzema cream and he was weighed at 8lbs1oz. Kaylani hasn't been weighed since the 13th and she was 8lbs4.5oz then. Can't wait to see how much they've both grown!
> 
> MIL is still coming by the house to 'help' 2-3 times a week. That is really beginning to bother me. She thinks I need help, but I really don't. I'm supposedly doing too much by myself and should get a nanny to help out. Whatev! I don't need a nanny or her right now - they eat and then go right back to sleep. The only 'crazy' time is when they both wake up at the same time and wanna be fed. Those are the times I wish I had help for the 20-30 minutes it takes to feed one. Whatev...
> 
> Twinkie - ill be checking in on ya! C-section is not that bad ladies...promise! But, hoping you all get the births you desire. It certainly makes for one less stressor!

Wow, they are really putting on weight! :) You are doing such a great job, I don't know why your MIL thinks you need "help." Next time she comes over to help, tell her you have everything done but just need her to scrub the toilets. And the shower. And can she do the dishes. And some laundry. Keep her busy with chores, and say "Thanks for doing that for me so I can have some time with the twins!" I wonder if she'll keep coming over to help if the help you ask for isn't holding the babies while they sleep!



Twinkie210 said:


> c-section is scheduled for Friday at 9. I keep thinking he will come sooner, but no such luck so far. I convince DH to have sex this morning in an attempt to jump start labor, but not even one lousy contraction from it :( I really think this little guy is wanting to take up permanent residence in my uterus!

This may sound crass, and if it is I am sorry. But one very well placed orgasm is what broke my waters and put me in labor. And DH didn't have anything to do with it. ;)



colta said:


> AFM - I don't know what the heck is going on. I started 12 hour clinical shifts at the hospital yesterday and I'm utterly destroyed!
> I got home yesterday at 730pm and immediately jumped into my warmest sweat pants and sweater, trying desperately to get warm. I was freezing. Picked up my husband in a daze, got home where he tried to get me to eat... but I could barely get through half a salad (one of my fav foods) without feeling like I was going to puke. I jumped in the bath trying to warm up, fell asleep... dh woke me up and sent me to bed. All the while I'm shivering like crazy... crawl into bed, sweater and all (under a massive duvet) and fell asleep by 10pm.
> I've NEVER had such a bad 'reaction' after a clinical day... so I don't know what the heck happened.
> This morning I woke up feeling better... stomach still not agreeing with me and my throat feels miserable, I can barely swallow.
> 
> Ugh! I'm just falling apart. If these are 'symptoms', then they suck out loud. :haha:

Ick, get some rest! As soon as you get home: soup, hot bath, tea, and bed. Sounds like you caught a fever bug, only thing that will help is sleep and time. :/



mailcmm said:


> Scan went well. Not too big. Measuring about 2 and 1/2 weeks ahead. So about 27 weeks. Couldn't get a length. He is in a tight ball. She said he's in the 76 percentile and they need to keep watching. Here's our chubby cheek boy.

OMG how precious! You can really tell what he is going to look like. And measuring 2 weeks ahead?? Wow!


----------



## moter98

aww, love the pic mail.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys. So love every glimpse we get. 

Moter... When is your 20 wk us?


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> colta-sounds promising!
> 
> twinkie-your little guy must be snuggled so comfy he's doesn't want to come out yet, lol
> 
> tv-glad you are feeling baby. pretty cool!
> 
> Are you feeling baby yet? its not strong yet just little kicks but cuteClick to expand...
> 
> yes. not strong yet either, but i can feel them. especially if i lay partly on my belly at night. i dont think he likes that, lolClick to expand...

No mine doesnt either it went really hard when i did that one night so havent done it since


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Scan went well. Not too big. Measuring about 2 and 1/2 weeks ahead. So about 27 weeks. Couldn't get a length. He is in a tight ball. She said he's in the 76 percentile and they need to keep watching. Here's our chubby cheek boy.
> 
> https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/30efc5c2e7d84a65892a1ba8203fbdd3.jpg

Ah chubby cheeks how cute:hugs:


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Thanks guys. So love every glimpse we get.
> 
> Moter... When is your 20 wk us?

next wed.....nervous


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> colta-sounds promising!
> 
> twinkie-your little guy must be snuggled so comfy he's doesn't want to come out yet, lol
> 
> tv-glad you are feeling baby. pretty cool!
> 
> Are you feeling baby yet? its not strong yet just little kicks but cuteClick to expand...
> 
> yes. not strong yet either, but i can feel them. especially if i lay partly on my belly at night. i dont think he likes that, lolClick to expand...
> 
> No mine doesnt either it went really hard when i did that one night so havent done it sinceClick to expand...

i don't intend to, i was a stomach sleeper before. now i try to sleep on my side, but i partially roll to my stomach in my sleep


----------



## Twinkie210

mail- those are some chubby cheeks! Amazing to think he is not even 25 weeks yet!

mighty- LOL, I have done some of that when DH was refusing sex ;) I heard something in the swimmers helps labor start too, so really wanted he to do the job this time!

Well I have had a few contractions this afternoon! I am hoping it progresses into someting. I have been walking around my house trying to get the contractions to get stronger and more frequent. I think it is wishful thinking and I am just making myself tired and miserable.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie, fx this is it!


----------



## Twinkie210

Definately not it :( Little stinker. Well only 3 more day anyway!


----------



## moter98

eeek! you will have a baby in your arms by end of this week


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie.... Stairs. You need stairs. Lol stairs after sex would be even better. He is a big boy. I just keep thinking if they didn't change my due date how big he would be for 23 weeks. Lol 

So esil texts after I sent a pic to ask what they said. I said they said he's big and I need to keep coming in for regular growth checks and that now they want to measure my fluid and will do nst tests after 32 weeks. So she texts back good news that everything is good. So I text back well the baby is healthy but due to his size they have decided that on top of the age related problems now I have this to look forward to. I also told her the dr said out right that if my health starts to turn they are calling this. She said well just tell them you want to wait. I don't think it works that way. I told her I am hoping to make it to 37 weeks but they are going to start monitoring at 32 incase they feel its time to pull the plug so to speak. I guess she doesn't understand. She just keeps telling me women have babies everyday. And they do but not after 3 mcs and being over 35 and the baby being the size of the Michelin man all combined into one. Lol sometimes I feel,like the whole high risk thing goes right over her head. Also I have lost a lb since last week. So I have now only gained 4lbs. And that 4 lbs is since january. if i go by my first visit for this pregnancy i have lost 3. Again not so worried as I needed to lose weight but I am worried that this is a trend of the baby robbing me of what I need and as he gets bigger will it become a problem? I knowi was pudgy but am a size 8. So not huge. I expected to gain weight. They tell me not to worry because he is growing but why am I losing weight. Does it seem wierd to anyone else? I mean 4 lbs total at 24 weeks seems really low. And of that 4 lbs I know as of today that almost 2 of it is Finn. Yes they said almost 2 lbs. maybe I am worried for nothing.


----------



## moter98

I would say don't even bother trying to explain. It's like talking to a brick wall with some people about pregnancy complications. Some people will just never understand unless they experience it themselves.
I think your weight gain is just fine! 4 lbs is fine. Baby is growing and that's what drs are looking for. My SIL with the triplets couldn't put in weight either and her babies are growing like they should be. On a side note....I'm so jealous lol! I can't even look at food without putting on weight. Seriously don't know where it's all coming from since my calorie intake is good. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## mailcmm

I try not to worry but then I go outside and look at my grey mare who looks like her body caved in from the pregnancy and think is that gonna happen to me? Lol she looks horrible. As for esil, she just doesn't get that although things are going ok it's not all unicorns and rainbows. We still have so much to worry about. My dds teach.... Wo I swore was older then me and is way younger... Was shocked when I told her all the tests we had to have. This is her second child and had no idea that they checked for stuff like that. Looking forward to next apt. We get our 4d scan!

When is your 20 wk again? I asked earlier and am now not sure if I read a reply. Lol


----------



## moter98

haha! try not to worry. guaranteed your body won't cave in. as long as you are eating well you have nothing to worry about. my SIL is just like you. she eats and eats and just can't put on the weight. and she has THREE in there to nurture and grow. you will be just fine! 
in my experience, most mothers or pregnant women i know have no idea about the complications other go through. i think its hard for some to imagine since it went so easy for them. like with my ds's clubfoot. most will never know what that was like to go through and still be going through. just the way it is. i wouldn't let it get to you too much. though i could totally see entertaining the thought of knocking some sense into her, lol!

oh lucky! 4d scan!! we opted not to go with that scan because of the price. unless of course they find something wrong at the 20 week scan and need a closer look. my scan is next wed.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg one week!! How much is the 4d scan? I paid $150 and got a regular us gender scan at 18 wks and the 4d at 28 weeks. (Back to the complications lol) in normal pregnancy the women only get a 20 week scan. Anything else is extra so drs office does a special plan for women to have an extra peek. Insurance doesn't cover it but $150 is well worth it I think. You get a photo disk and pictures. Plus you can bring up to 3 people. Since I had my 20 wk at the high risk unit and they don't allow children in the office I wanted to be able to find out the gender with the kids. They get to come to the 4d as well.


----------



## moter98

It would cost $3000 for us and would be done in place of the level 1 20 week scan to check for birth defects. I'm considered high risk for birth defects cause of ds. I figure it's not worth it though cause they found ds's clubfoot on the level 1 scan. I may be having scans every 4 weeks after the 20 week due to the placental tear. Will find out next week. Insurance should cover that. They would just be level 1 scans and done in clinic. The level 2 cost so much because they are done out of clinic and by a specialist.


----------



## mailcmm

Wow that is insane. Wonder why my 4d is so inexpensive? I had the level 2 for my 20 wk. because of all the mcs they were really worried about a chromosomal disorder. You will be in my boat. I got a 24 wk and will get a 28 & 32. Then I will go every wk or 2 depending on the 24 & 32. God only 7 weeks to 32. After that maybe 5 more if I am lucky. Unreal how fast this went.


----------



## moter98

It's all based on insurance. We have individual insurance and get royally screwed on healthcare


----------



## mailcmm

Mine isn't cover by insurance at all either. The office only charges $150 for the package for everyone.


----------



## mailcmm

You old walk in off the street and get the same price.


----------



## moter98

Oh! So they are not looking for defects or anything? That's why it would cost so much for me. There is a private place that does 4d scans about an hour and a half away from us. They charge about the same, but it's just pictures and gender if you want. I would be looking for birth defects. Dont need gender, seen his boy parts twice already lol


----------



## mailcmm

Well you get that with your big covered scan. You'd go for this one just to see what he looks like. But that's a drive. Lol we got gender with the 20 wk but I wanted my kids to see like I said. Hate they couldn't come to the 20 wk


----------



## moter98

Oh, gotcha


----------



## menb

Mail,
I only gained 12 pounds total with the twins. I was so worried about it and would constantly mention it to the doctors. None of them were ever concerned. The babies were growing fine and that's what was important.


----------



## mailcmm

This is the wierdest cold I have ever had. I feel fine during the day but awful at night. Last night I had a fever. It broke but I sweat so bad we had to change the sheets. And my throat is on fire from about dinner time to breakfast then it's fine. The feeling of general soreness however stays all day. Finn is playing soccer too. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

My Dr. office does 4D scans, but it costs $150 and I could never justify it to myself (I have seen so many people fork out the money and honestly the baby looks like a skinny alien if you have it done too soon, LOL). But since the ultrasound tech did a quick 4D with my last two I am amazed! Maybe because he was so much older than most of the other scans I have seen and he is is extra chubby, but he looks like a newborn in his!

Well still pregnant. Today is BIL's birthday and I would really like to keep him in today, LOL. We'll see. He has 17 more hours to keep cooking! Then once again he is free to come out ;) DH says he doesn't even care if he is born today, he is ready to meet our little guy. I had a few contractions overnight, but we had some crazy storms that kept waking me up, so I don't know if I have been having these everynight and sleeping through them or if they could be prelabor... I guess I have to wait and see.


----------



## mailcmm

I am thinking Finn will look semi normal. He has some pudge to him. Those cheeks are ready for pinching. Lol we are all ready for Liam to come. I think you will go right up to the end.


----------



## Twinkie210

I think you will be fine with Finn too, he looks like a chubby little guy already :)


----------



## mailcmm

It's ridiculous how pudgy he looked. Lol I want this cold to go away. I feel so awful. Hate being laid up in bed too.


----------



## colta

Morning all! 

Twinkie!! You're so close! You must be going nuts with all the excitement... I know I would be. Can't wait to meet the newest little addition to our growing group. Good luck with everything!

Well... I had more fun on clinical yesterday. My instructor ended up sending me home an hour early. I almost passed out while observing a nurse admitting a new patient. :dohh:
Of course, because we're nursing students, all my classmates jumped at the chance to check my blood sugars... which were a bit on the low side, but fine. They couldn't figure out what was wrong with me and my instructor even asked if I was pregnant... but I don't know what happened. I just got really dizzy and warm all of the sudden and had to sit down before I fell down.

On top of that, Tuesday night... my DH cut his foot on a piece of glass and ended up bleeding pretty badly. I was fixing him up when he started to panic and then everything went nuts... His pupils went huge and he started to (what looked like to me) seize. My brother called an ambulance and by the time they arrived, DH had started to come out of it... the ambulance crew felt confident that it was a fainting spell... so the left him home. But I can safely say that I didn't sleep well that night... I was so worried about him. :dohh: Man is going to drive me to drink!

But yeah... outside of that, I'm cd26... which based on my chart is about 12dpo. So yay! No sign of AF, although I've been crazy bloated for the past two days... So I guess we'll see, wish me luck ladies!


----------



## menb

Hoping this is it, Colta!

Yikes about hubby. Is he okay now?


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh, colta- I have the exact same thing happen to me when I am pregnant. I know it doesn't mean anything, but I will sometimes get really flushed and light headed and I physically feel myself starting to get faint. I have always been able to find somewhere to sit really quickly, so I have never actually passed out. It usually happens during the first tri for me and when I have been standing awhile. I always chalked it up to hormones :) I really hope that is what it is for you too!

Sorry about DH, but atleast he came out of it and didn't need to go to the hospital.


----------



## moter98

colta, that happened to me all the time in first tri! i would have to eat something sugary to avoid passing out. don't know how my blood sugar could have gotten low cause i was eating every hour, but it did anyway. hope this means your bfp. :)

twinkie, guess baby is waiting for his "scheduled" time to arrive! good luck tomorrow.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... It happened to me too. Test! This way if it is your bfp you can get dr to check your progesterone. My dr told me the earlier they catch that the better if you are preggers. If its bfn you can make an appointment anyway to get stuff checked before your next cycle. I wouldn't wait on this one. You need to start looking for some answers, or at least worries to cross of the list.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... If I were you I would be getting a pedi and my hair done lol. Beauty of a scheduled birth... You can prepare lol. I told the girl that does my up dos at the salon that I will buy her scrubs and a mask so she can come into l&d and do my hair while Finn is born so that I look fab when everyone sees me afterward lol. On the down side I am guessing sleep will allude you tonight. Lol


----------



## television

colta said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Twinkie!! You're so close! You must be going nuts with all the excitement... I know I would be. Can't wait to meet the newest little addition to our growing group. Good luck with everything!
> 
> Well... I had more fun on clinical yesterday. My instructor ended up sending me home an hour early. I almost passed out while observing a nurse admitting a new patient. :dohh:
> Of course, because we're nursing students, all my classmates jumped at the chance to check my blood sugars... which were a bit on the low side, but fine. They couldn't figure out what was wrong with me and my instructor even asked if I was pregnant... but I don't know what happened. I just got really dizzy and warm all of the sudden and had to sit down before I fell down.
> 
> On top of that, Tuesday night... my DH cut his foot on a piece of glass and ended up bleeding pretty badly. I was fixing him up when he started to panic and then everything went nuts... His pupils went huge and he started to (what looked like to me) seize. My brother called an ambulance and by the time they arrived, DH had started to come out of it... the ambulance crew felt confident that it was a fainting spell... so the left him home. But I can safely say that I didn't sleep well that night... I was so worried about him. :dohh: Man is going to drive me to drink!
> 
> But yeah... outside of that, I'm cd26... which based on my chart is about 12dpo. So yay! No sign of AF, although I've been crazy bloated for the past two days... So I guess we'll see, wish me luck ladies!

Fingers crossed for you. It only takes that one time:thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hairwise, mine is naturally curly, so there is not much point in fixing it. I will probably just wash it in the morning and let it go au natural, LOL. Otherwise if I sweat or anything it looks crazy anyway ;) I am thinking about painting my own toenails tonight (If I can reach them) I would love a pedicure, but my feet have went to crap and would be embarassed for anyone to see them (especially my toenails without polish, I think pregnancy has robbed me of my minerals, the are so ugly). 

I still have some things that I could do around the house, so I will have plenty to keep me occupied tonight :)


----------



## colta

Well ladies... I took a test today and no such luck. It was a BFN... :nope:

Dh was quite disappointed, I was as well. I know I'm not 'officially' out until AF shows, but it was a kick in the teeth all the same. Ah well... hopefully when we officially start ttc'ing, we'll have better luck.


----------



## MightyMom

I didn't get even the faintest of shadows on the strip until 15dpo. And it was so faint, I was sure that it was an evap. I'm still crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## moter98

Fx you bfp is coming colta


----------



## Twinkie210

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you colta!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Still keeping my fingers crossed for you colta!

hope all goes well for you how exciting :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Can't believe Liam will be here today. Lets all keep Twinkie and her family in our thoughts and prayers. Baby number 4. Such an exciting day. Hopefully mom and baby will do great and we will get to see some pictures soon.

Can't believe I am next. So scary. 25 weeks today. Almost to the 3rd trimester. Don't think I could have done this with out the support of all of you. Thanks guys.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta still Fxd for you. I say get an appointment and get checked out.


----------



## menb

It's almost noon here. Twinkie should be a Mom (again) by now! :happydance: I'm checking' FaceBook!


----------



## colta

There is a pic of Twinkie's little one on facebook... he's precious!


----------



## mailcmm

He is. Congrats to Twinkie! Changing the thread now.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... I added you to our list on page one for record sake. Hope that's ok.


----------



## MightyMom

Aw, thank you mail! I'm honored. :) I've been so nervous to even think about getting added, but had my appointment today and it went so well!

Cole-Cat is measuring 8+4 with hb 179bpm. :happydance:

Got my new OB today too. Put all the deets in my journal if anyone is interested. (Sometimes I feel like I'm just rambling.) :)


So so so happy for Twinkie! Lil boy looks too precious!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning everyone (if you can call it that!), Little guy is such a good baby! His blood sugar was a little low at birth, so he had to get a bottle in the nursery, but other than that he is doing well! I don't know what all DH poster but he was born at 9:48am and weighed 9lb 6oz. I was pretty much all baby and fluid! When the.Dr broke my water he had to ask for another towel because it was running onto his shoes! Little guy ended up changing to footling breech, so was born feet first :) My Dr said he thought we made the right decision, that he didn't think little guy would have turned and if he did the cord would have probably got tangled. I am glad I started with the c-section! I am starting to get sore, but I haven't had any pain medicine since the morphine they put in my spinal. I am sure once I get more pain meds today I will be fine again :)


----------



## moter98

Glad all went well Twinkie! Saw your little guy on fb. So precious! And wow, 9 lbs 6oz, I'd be glad I had the section too lol. Glad the pain isn't terrible. Hopefully you will be up and about in no time


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie we are so happy for you. We saw his picture on fb. Thanks for the details when I get home I will add them to the thread info. Have to head out for a horse show. Hoping my girl and her boy kick ass. Make sure to get your meds! Lol anytime they will give them to you take them. Lol


----------



## MightyMom

Wow, he was big! No wonder he wasn't turning, he probably didn't have room! Glad you are happy with your c-section, it seems like it all worked out so well for you! :) I hope they give you pain meds soon, I know I was taking mine religiously until day 3!


----------



## menb

Congrats Twinkie! The little man is perfect!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks gals! I had a bit of a hormonal meltdown last night. I was beyond exhausted and little guy kept wanting to nurse every hour or so. My milk still hasn't came in, so I finally asked the nurse if we could give him a bottle. Well sobbed is probably the more correct term. So he spent the night in the misery and had 20 ml of formula. They brought him back once for me to nurse, which I did, and I sent him back again. I hope today is better and I hope my milk starts coming in or there is no way I will keep up breastfeeding, DH is already telling me I am starving him and I am beginning to think he is right!


----------



## moter98

aww twinkie, you poor girl! i bet you are exhausted. your milk will come in. it took me 3 days after birth for mine. ds also said i was starving baby and we gave him bottle in hospital. don't feel bad, you are doing your best! you have to take care of yourself too. you've just been through a major surgery and it's important to rest so you can heal. we had ds in nursery too. by that time i hadn't slept for 37 hours and was delirious, lol


----------



## moter98

the babies dresser arrived and it is PERFECT. love it so much. i went through ds's old baby clothes yesterday and realize that he has all summer nb clothes. oh darn, guess i gotta buy more nb outfits, lol! i've already bought 3 yesterday at carters online. they had 25% off everything!! i do believe i've found the coming home/picture outfit for the hospital. will have to see if its as cute as the picture.


----------



## moter98

mail, glad your daughter did well riding yesterday. saw your post on fb. you must be a proud mommy. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Feed your baby and don't stress. The stigma of bottle feeding is ridiculous. Heal, rest and don't fret. Either way your baby will be fine. My two were bottle fed. They are very smart, healthy, athletic and all around fine. So if they can be fine with all formula Liam will be fine with some. 

Moter... Can't wait to see the nursery put together. I am very proud of my daughter. She did a great job. Next weekend we have to go to a horse show were Dhs family lives. Excited because it is a big show but don't want to see the inlaws.

How is everyone else?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie... Feed your baby and don't stress. The stigma of bottle feeding is ridiculous. Heal, rest and don't fret. Either way your baby will be fine. My two were bottle fed. They are very smart, healthy, athletic and all around fine. So if they can be fine with all formula Liam will be fine with some.
> 
> Moter... Can't wait to see the nursery put together. I am very proud of my daughter. She did a great job. Next weekend we have to go to a horse show were Dhs family lives. Excited because it is a big show but don't want to see the inlaws.
> 
> How is everyone else?

well said mail! ds was bottle fed too due to his colic and he is very healthy. i can count on one hand the number of times he's even had a cold in his 2 years 4 months of life.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks gals. I am just overly hormonal right now. I pretty much cry for no reason. I have cried in front of 2 or 3 nurses, my Dr, and the pediatrician on call who I had never even met before! Don't get me wrong I am a crier anyway, but not usually this bad. The whole breastfeeding thing shouldn't even noher me so much DS was formula fed! My mom said I need some happy pills and she is probably right, because I am seeming pretty crazy right now.

Funny story though, the pediatrician was concerned about Liam's head size (It was 15 inches at birth!) Well she walked into the room and looked at DH and said oh I am not concerned at all, he just has dad's head, LOL. Well then the Dr left the room, but later the nurse came back and said the Dr asked her to remeasure liam's head and wanted her to measure DH's head too LOL.


----------



## moter98

i bet it's from the pressure everyone puts on you about bf'ing. i had a TON of pressure to bf and planned on it, but it just didn't work out. once i decided not to, i kinda had the f-you attitude if anyone had a problem with it. try not to let others get to you. you will do what you feel you can & think is best. NO GUILT about it!!

bwahahahah on head size! ds's head size was 15.5" at 2 weeks old. don't know what it was at birth, but it was big. dh kept asking the nurses what was wrong with his head, haha! no one said anything about the size though. dh's dad has a huge head also so we assumed that's where it came from. i don't think it's anything to be concerned about.


----------



## colta

Congrats so much Twinkie! I'm sure things will get better as things settle down as everyone adjusts and gets into the swing of a new baby. Much congrats though... :happydance:

AFM - well... AF has arrived, surprisingly she's not being very mean. Just a little bit of cramping and pretty light so far... which is nice for once. Hopefully it'll last... lol.


----------



## moter98

Sorry AF got you colta


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry about AF Colta

I don't have pressure to bf, I actually have pressure not to do it. Neither my mom nor DH want me to bf, so both keep telling me just to give him a bottle. DH is a little better about it today. We found out he has only lost 3 oz so far so he is actually doing very well. Last night DH kept telling me I was starving the baby and he refused to help me try to calm him down when he was fussy. He would just hand me the baby and say you are the one who wants to bf.


----------



## moter98

Haha, typical male!


----------



## BERDC99

Twinkle-congrats he is cutie. Yours baby weighs a much as olivia does now at almost three months.. It took me a day or two to start making milk. Don't sweat it.

Mail-Finn is going to be a boy.the countdown is on till the walkers are back on. Seen they will start playing season one on Saturday 13th and season two on Sunday leading up to the season premier. I can't wait.

Colts sorry af got you. Start dtd as soon as she leaves. We always done it every other day until after I populated and it worked both times for US.

Mighty-things are looking good. 

Menb how are you and the twins?

Afm- Olivia is sleeping better she slept from 930-530 last night. I have pulled a muscle in my back some how. I have seen the witch again for the second time now in a month. Just wish I could get straighten ed out.


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia in her big girl chair.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_13489634305035478.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mailcmm

I think you should start breast feeding and then give him a bottle after til your milk comes in. Maybe that will help. Mine never came in so after that advice I have nothing. Lol good luck and tell everyone to leave you alone. It's your decision. And send your hubby to get you a beer. I have heard that helps.

Berdc.i can't believe Olivia is almost 3 months. Crazy how time flies. As for walkers.... We were just talking about that. Crazy excited. We just finished watching season 2 on DVD Wednesday night with our neighbors. They hadn't seen season 2 yet. I told dh that our luck Finn will decide to grace us during the walking dead and I will have the tv on during delivery. Lol we get 16 episodes. I am just glad that there is no chance of him interrupting the season finale. I just can't wait to finally meet michonne (the person that saves Andrea) and see what happens with the group. Gonna be an amazing episode. 

Afm... Still sick. Hoping by tomorrow I will feel better. Felt slightly better today but think its the Claritin I took. Still have all symptoms other then my nose running. Gonna be a long week. Finn is kicking like mad. We are able to feel,his feet from time to time. I never expected to have this amount of movement this early. Maybe because he is large? Who knows. Two weeks to my next scan/drs apt. Getting another glucose test and my 4d us as well. Plus seeing the dr that seems to be most proactive on making sure Finn doesn't suck me dry. I am pretty sure he will induce near Christmas. If that's the case I have about 12 wks left. Super ready to hold my boy.


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Twinkie YOU ARE NOT STARVING HIM!! AAAAAAARRRRRG!! The misinformation about BFing just really p***es me off!!

Ok, here is how it works. For the first three days, the baby has meuconium inside the intestines. It is a black, tarry stuff that sticks to everything. But God already figured this out, so the first three days, a mother will only nurse colostrum. Colostrum is like super-lube. It cleans all the meuconium out of the baby's digestive tract so that the baby can begin to nurse. Colostrum IS breastmilk. It IS nutrition. Your baby is NOT starving. The baby is born with a stomach the size of a MARBLE, so the baby only needs a tablespoon or so per feeding, which is why they feed so often in the first week. If you try to force them to eat 2mL they usually throw up because there is just no room.
Don't feel bad, you are doing JUST FINE. This is how nature designed it. There is nothing wrong with letting the nurses give the baby some formula if you are too exhausted. Let them take the baby to the nursery for the night and get some rest. :)
Don't define success on when your milk comes in, most women will see the whiteish milk come in at 3-4 days. The more you BF, the sooner it comes in. :)

I hope you feel better with a little rest. It is such a hormonal time after birth, you just feel so burnt out for a bit. I felt better when I went home and didn't have to deal with so many strangers asking me questions all the time.

Also, babies born in hospitals lose more weight than home-birthed babies. It is believed that it is due to the fact that you are given an IV which fills you (and the baby) with a bunch of fluid that neither of you needed. So you can expect your little man to lose some weight that he took on while in the hospital anyway.


----------



## BERDC99

Mail have you seen this? I can't wait!

https://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/season-3-comic-con-trailer-the-walking-dead


----------



## MightyMom

BERDC99 said:


> Mail have you seen this? I can't wait!
> 
> https://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/season-3-comic-con-trailer-the-walking-dead

Yet another reason why October cannot be here soon enough!


----------



## baby_bray

confession! I have definitely been stalking this thread for the last little while.

I am so much more excited about The Walking Dead than I should be lol.
I'm looking forward to Game of Thrones too, it's supposed to start back up just a bit after Baby Bray is due, lol


----------



## television

So much going on firstly:
*twinkie massive congrats again and dont panic your doing fine keep trying i was told to try bf for two weeks if it was to hard after then at least you have tried luckily it worked and i got there.:thumbup:

*Mightymom congrats on your scan i had 8 week scan:thumbup:

*Mail ahh not long now it will soon go yay :happydance:

*colta sorry af got you but like you said this isnt your 1st proper ttc so look out next month:thumbup:

*Berdc how quick does time go its frightening :shrug: bless her shes lovely :hugs:

*motor yay 20 weeks half way there :happydance::happydance:

AFM 1 week to go to 20 week scan cant wait so desperate to see the little one again, then im going to look to book 4d scan :happydance: but we are still determined to keep sex team yellow until the end soooooo hard though!!!!
Im thinking or starting nursery after scan going to do disney bambi, i have already got a few bits just need to decorate and get cot and maybe draws.


----------



## baby_bray

TV- oh my gosh...bambi is such a cute idea. The thought of the song "Love is a Song" right now makes my eyes well up with tears just a little bit. I haven't been overly emotional during this pregnancy, but for some reason the thought of certain Disney songs is almost enough to get me going...my achille's heel is "Baby Mine" from Dumbo....if I even think about the song I start seeing the lyrics and I get choked up...<3


----------



## television

well ive started buying a few things with thumper on soooo cute so and also blanket and nappy stacker so its my theme now


----------



## mailcmm

Welcome baby bray! New comes are always welcome. Especially ones with great taste in television. Lol love game of thrones. Have read all the books. I think I am the only watcher in this group though, unless mighty is a follower. Walking dead is amazing. (Thanks you berdc for the clip. Hadn't seen that one yet.) thrones will be back in April I believe. So what's your story? If you would like to share we would love to add another member to our little group.

Moter.... Omg 20 weeks!!! That is so awesome. How are you feeling? Tear still all healed etc?

Tv... Yay for 20 week scan. Can't wait for pictures. Nursey theme sounds awesome. I will keep my eyes peeled on amazon uk for Bambi stuff. I didn't think of it before but I should have sent you money to buy me the Phillips avent baby food maker. They don't sell it in the states and I wanted it so bad. Wound up getting the brezza. Oh we'll. hopefully it will work. Lol

Mighty... Are you a walking dead fan as well? So far it's been just me and berdc. I am super stoked about this season. Gonna be intense and Merle is coming back which can't be a good thing. Just when I was liking Daryl now his shit head brother is gonna return. Knew it was coming. Hubby has been reading the comic for almost 10 years so I have some insight as to what's coming. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

I have to go to the drs today. Called the nurse about medicines for my cold which has gotten worse and they said you need to come in. So I am off. The Claritin I took over the weekend just turned my snot into cement for 2 days. Couldn't blow my nose. More snot packed behind it. Thought my head was gonna explode. Finally this am it started draining again but I didn't want to take the Claritin again. Lol been a week with this cold.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> So much going on firstly:
> *twinkie massive congrats again and dont panic your doing fine keep trying i was told to try bf for two weeks if it was to hard after then at least you have tried luckily it worked and i got there.:thumbup:
> 
> *Mightymom congrats on your scan i had 8 week scan:thumbup:
> 
> *Mail ahh not long now it will soon go yay :happydance:
> 
> *colta sorry af got you but like you said this isnt your 1st proper ttc so look out next month:thumbup:
> 
> *Berdc how quick does time go its frightening :shrug: bless her shes lovely :hugs:
> 
> *motor yay 20 weeks half way there :happydance::happydance:
> 
> AFM 1 week to go to 20 week scan cant wait so desperate to see the little one again, then im going to look to book 4d scan :happydance: but we are still determined to keep sex team yellow until the end soooooo hard though!!!!
> Im thinking or starting nursery after scan going to do disney bambi, i have already got a few bits just need to decorate and get cot and maybe draws.

what a great theme! love it. :flower:


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Welcome baby bray! New comes are always welcome. Especially ones with great taste in television. Lol love game of thrones. Have read all the books. I think I am the only watcher in this group though, unless mighty is a follower. Walking dead is amazing. (Thanks you berdc for the clip. Hadn't seen that one yet.) thrones will be back in April I believe. So what's your story? If you would like to share we would love to add another member to our little group.
> 
> Moter.... Omg 20 weeks!!! That is so awesome. How are you feeling? Tear still all healed etc?
> 
> Tv... Yay for 20 week scan. Can't wait for pictures. Nursey theme sounds awesome. I will keep my eyes peeled on amazon uk for Bambi stuff. I didn't think of it before but I should have sent you money to buy me the Phillips avent baby food maker. They don't sell it in the states and I wanted it so bad. Wound up getting the brezza. Oh we'll. hopefully it will work. Lol
> 
> Mighty... Are you a walking dead fan as well? So far it's been just me and berdc. I am super stoked about this season. Gonna be intense and Merle is coming back which can't be a good thing. Just when I was liking Daryl now his shit head brother is gonna return. Knew it was coming. Hubby has been reading the comic for almost 10 years so I have some insight as to what's coming. Lol

thanks. halfway there, woohoo! no more bleeding. have the big 20 week scan wed morning so will find out if tear is still healed. pretty nervous about this anomaly scan, but trying not think about it too much. dh is gonna come with for support in case there is any bad news. 

hope the dr can get you something to get you better


----------



## mailcmm

So I have a terrible sinus infection. Gave me antibiotics and 3 over the counter meds to help with my symptoms. Yay hope to feel better.


----------



## baby_bray

mailcmm said:


> Welcome baby bray! New comes are always welcome. Especially ones with great taste in television. Lol love game of thrones. Have read all the books. I think I am the only watcher in this group though, unless mighty is a follower. Walking dead is amazing. (Thanks you berdc for the clip. Hadn't seen that one yet.) thrones will be back in April I believe. So what's your story? If you would like to share we would love to add another member to our little group.

Season 3 starts March 31st 2013, been on my calendar for a while haha, I've got a "sticky note" on my Mac when all my favorite shows return.
LO is due the 20th, so I was all excited I'd be on maternity leave, hopefully I'll be able to DVR it or something and watch at my leisure if Baby Bray cooperates.
My story is DH hubby and I met a little over 6 years ago, we were co-workers for a while, really good friends, then started dating. We had an unexpected BFP after dating a few months (I was on The Pill, so it was a *huge* surprise). Our joy ended at about 8/9wks... We were devestated but perservered. We went back on The Pill and we were *extra careful* for a long time. We got married a little over a year ago and we decided it was time to try on our own terms. We got pregnant almost right out of the gate but unfortunately it ended in another miscarriage. Not long after the 4th of July we had another BFP and I'll be 16wks this Wednesday!

DH and I are both in the US Air Force. We both worked as surgical technicians, and I specialized in Urology last year. So he stays up in the Operating Room working and I work in the Urology Clinic and just head up to the OR to help out my docs with just Urology surgeries, but I can only help with some since I'm pregnant. I'm not allowed to help with surgeries that involve x-rays.

I think I just decided this last week to stay team yellow (I never thought I would! LOL) but I love the idea of the surprise! I want to use the motivation to help me get through labor and meet my little one! But my hubby wants to find out. I'm okay with him and the immediate family knowing, we all just refer to baby as "Baby Bray" and everything is pretty neutral anyway, I've never been a pink person, haha. Plus we're asking family to bring any gender specific stuff to the house after the birth. DH's family is very close and my family is making a trip after the birth.


----------



## moter98

hope you feel better mail


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome Baby Bray! :)

Motor: Hope all goes well at the scan. Don't be nervous!

TV: I am loving the nursery theme! What a cute idea! Bambi is one of my favorites, I like the Rain Song. Very playful!

Mail: DH got me into Walking Dead, can't wait to see how this next season goes. I'm trying so hard to limit my tv shows, but Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice just aired the season openers and I'm so excited to watch those as well. I hope the nurse can figure out how to make you feel better. We all seem to have gotten a head cold and it is ROTTEN to have it when you're pregnant and can't take anything.

Colta: Sorry :witch: came. But on the upside, it's a new cycle of trying! I'm very hopeful for you two. :)


----------



## moter98

2 nieces and a nephew born today at 29+4! smallest is 2lb 10oz. all in NICU and doing well.


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> 2 nieces and a nephew born today at 29+4! smallest is 2lb 10oz. all in NICU and doing well.

That is great news!


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats to your family. That's fabulous. Glad to hear they are doing well.


----------



## moter98

i've just lost part of my plug and it was bloody. oh my god


----------



## mailcmm

Are you sure? Did you call the dr?


----------



## mailcmm

Not the blood part but the plug part. Could it have just been discharge. I get a lot of that. They say you constantly shed the plug and it regenerates. Did you use the Doppler?


----------



## mailcmm

I noticed the time lapse so stalked you. Lol couldn't sit here not knowing if you and ill guy were ok. So glad that everything checked out ok even though you don't have an answer as to what happened. Baby is gorgeous and so glad he is perfect. Get in bed girl. I swear if I lived near you you'd be tied to the couch! Lol rest and hang in there I bet everything will be just fine and this is one of those unexplained pregnancy issues. Girl you had me worried. I was working all day and was going to check on my phone twice but was just so busy.


----------



## moter98

i am still on modified bed rest. just gonna keep taking it easy. so relieved all is ok. the no explanation thing is hard to swallow, but i will take a normal diagnosis any day! 
dr said he thinks my chances of preterm labor are low based on ds#1 going full term and everything checking out normal today. he did say that no it wasn't normal what i passed, but it couldn't be from the plug since my cervix is completely closed.


----------



## mailcmm

So relieved for you. You have really been thru the ringer.


----------



## moter98

enough already! i need some pregnancy bliss. whatever happened to that


----------



## mailcmm

Bliss left with our first mcs lol packed her bags and said "screw you guys I'm going home." In cartmans voice lmao


----------



## moter98

bwahahahaha! so true.


----------



## moter98

just wish i was like 28 weeks when i had this happen. wouldn't worry so much then.


----------



## mailcmm

We have all had our share. It's why we are here together. And together we will make it through this till we have our babies in our arms. Just keep counting down your days. Each one brings you closer to survival. That's how I have looked at things. Esil thinks I am sick.... Maybe I am. But each day I feel Finn move I think if he were born right now there is a chance he could survive so today was a good day. One day at a time we edge toward our babies.


----------



## moter98

I will try to do that. I still have 4 weeks to v day. Seems so far away! The plan is to take it real easy and hope and pray. And I will keep going ahead with nursery planning etc.


----------



## mailcmm

About all you can do. I keep hoping ill get to the point where I quit worrying, but almost 26 wks and still worry. Maybe at 30 weeks? Lol

I am still working on our nursery. And still slowly buying stuff off my registries. The coupons I have gotten from babies r us have been a lifesaver. Monday I bought $145 worth of stuff and only paid $50. Got receiving blankets and towels and nipples for the bottles and a diaper organizer and wipe warmer, and the dishwasher basket and a bunch more. Still need a tub and more nipples and a couple other must have items but I am slowly getting it all. Then we have one big project to finish. Hubby is slightly handy with tools and is going to build this for an odd corner we have.
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/ca929bd361ee997b6fe9a9a3e54febf1.jpg
It's a bookshelf. Gonna be awesome.


----------



## baby_bray

mailcmm said:


> About all you can do. I keep hoping ill get to the point where I quit worrying, but almost 26 wks and still worry. Maybe at 30 weeks? Lol
> 
> I am still working on our nursery. And still slowly buying stuff off my registries. The coupons I have gotten from babies r us have been a lifesaver. Monday I bought $145 worth of stuff and only paid $50. Got receiving blankets and towels and nipples for the bottles and a diaper organizer and wipe warmer, and the dishwasher basket and a bunch more. Still need a tub and more nipples and a couple other must have items but I am slowly getting it all. Then we have one big project to finish. Hubby is slightly handy with tools and is going to build this for an odd corner we have.
> It's a bookshelf. Gonna be awesome.


Oh my gosh mail!!! My DH and I saw something like this online somewhere and we totally fell in love with it and thought about trying something similar! What a sweet handy hubby you've got on your hands, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## moter98

looks like you are getting there mail. we have most everything yet from ds so that helps a lot


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys. Hopefully his will look as nice as the picture. It's really easy to make though from the instructions. Hoping to knock it out next week. 

How is everyone today? Updates are always fabulous.


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia has slept the last three nights from around 9-5:30. Finally, I get some sleep again. I do still wake up ad check on her a few times.


----------



## moter98

saw the triplets today! they are teeny tiny. and so perfect. truly a miracle.


----------



## mailcmm

How are they doing Moter? Everything ok? No health issues?


----------



## moter98

all of them are doing great! nothing wrong with any of them as of yet. all breathing on their own though they do get a little bit of oxygen via tubes through their nose. they cannot swallow yet so get fed formula through a tube right now.


----------



## mailcmm

That is so good to hear! Can you hear my mind turning with only 3 weeks to 29 weeks? Lol I bet you thought the same thing. 

So ready to be holding a healthy baby. This pregnancy stuff is nerve racking.


----------



## moter98

yep. exactly. seems a long way off for me yet, but you are almost there already!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol little rays of hope. I know I spend each day trying to find some. 9weeks will fly by. But first vday. Be here before ya know it. Less then 2 weeks until I see the no nonsense dr. I have a feeling we will have a birthing schedule when he sees how big Finn is. It's funny as much as I loved going into labor naturally the first 2 times I want to be induced with this one. I want to know everything. I want a shot to make sure the lungs are good. I want to have it all planned to the minute. Feel psychotic but I am just so scared.


----------



## moter98

i totally hear you there mail. i'm already asking my dr about the delivery, lol! kinda obsessed about this placenta thing. with ds i retained the placenta, now this time it came away too soon. so i'm worried about either happening this time. i try to remember that women have babies everyday and some have complications and i don't know anyone personally that didn't come out of it just fine and with a healthy baby. it will all work out just fine. sometimes the worrying about it part is worse than the actual delivery.
and seeing those 3 babies born healthy at 29+4 gives me hope! there is so much drs and technology can do now. it's really amazing.


----------



## moter98

thought you might like to see this chart mail. this is without the shots to speed lung development

Odds of a Premature Baby's Survival by Length of Pregnancy

Length of Pregnancy	Likelihood of Survival
23 weeks	17%
24 weeks	39%
25 weeks	50%
26 weeks	80%
27 weeks	90%
28-31 weeks	90-95%
32-33 weeks	95%
34+ weeks	Almost as likely as a full-term baby
Sources: March of Dimes, Quint Boenker Preemie Survival Foundation


----------



## mailcmm

Gosh tomorrow I will be at 80% that makes me feel so good.


----------



## moter98

i know! isn't that amazing how early they can save babies now


----------



## mailcmm

It is. Not that I want to have to have my baby saved but after all the pain we have suffered its good to know that if there is a problem it may get fixed instead of hearing there's nothing we can do. Gives me the shivers just thinking of it.


----------



## moter98

yeah, that's true. there's just a level of comfort knowing that baby has a great chance coming that early.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty.... Loved your post on fb this am. How are you doing? When is your next scan?

Bray.... How are you doing? Haven't heard from you much?

Colta.... How goes the ttc and world of adoption?

Twinkie.... When is Liam's dr apt? Keep us posted on the jaundice.

How are all the other mommies babies doing?


----------



## mailcmm

How are you feeling Moter? Did they send that thing off for a biopsy or anything? Just wondering if they might of wanted to find out what it was.


----------



## moter98

nope. just looked at it. i'm feeling fine. surprised how sore i am from going to visit the triplets yesterday. i haven't moved around that much for weeks. i am really outta shape lol


----------



## mailcmm

I feel ya. I have been in bed for days with this stupid cold and it hurts to stand.


----------



## baby_bray

(basically a repost from another thread I follow, lol)
So appointment today went as well as it possibly could, and then the midwife asked if we were doing a quick U/S, if we were planning on knowing the gender, and I totally was like YES, I cracked! I wanted an answer!
I slept so poorly last night, I was so anxious, and I kept getting these ideas that it'd just be better if we all knew, I'll still be excited either way and I'll still have motivation to meet Baby Bray (now nicknamed Brayby by one of my sisters, I love it! ).
So, as soon as she set the ultrasound down it was the PERFECT potty shot....but Brayby was leaning forward and the little Buddah belly was obstructing the bits and bobs! We didn't see any definitive penis, but no vaginal stripe either....so even though I broke down to find out gender Brayby just wasn't having it...I guess it was Karma LOL
Midwife's best guess would be girl, since boy bits are usually pretty obvious, but we could have been looking at scrotum, lol...so she said don't quite run out and buy pink or blue yet!  
Already being a little stinker! <3 It was awesome to be able to see Brayby again though. When she did the doppler at the beginning baby was moving all about, but when she did the U/S it was like Brayby froze up and got camera shy or something haha


----------



## MightyMom

Hi mail! Been really busy lately. A new quarter has started in my engineering masters program and I started my national security masters class in Sept. and that is getting more intense too. I'm trying to figure out how to balance everything. I also have a doctor's appointment today, but DH is at a job interview and won't be able to make it. I have no idea how I'm going to manage DD but I have to take her with. She needs a nap first but there is no way that is happening. Come to think of it, I need a nap too. I'm tired.


----------



## baby_bray

Wow MightyMom! Way to go! Your username certainly fits! Hope the appointment goes perfectly and you and DD get to sneak a nap in there somewhere!~


----------



## moter98

I finally wore dh down. Alexander Grant it is!


----------



## mailcmm

I think that's a wonderful name! Congrats on wearing him down.

Bray... Sorry you didn't get to find out. But glad everything is moving along normally. I will be in your neck of the woods this weekend. Horse show in baker. Lol

Mighty... Be sure to let us know how the apt went. Will be thinking of you until then.


----------



## MightyMom

Yay! I like Alexander Grant. :)

Well my appointment never happened. The person who scheduled me never put it in the system. I got there and they were startled because the doctor had already gone home for the day. He isn't even in on Thursday afternoons! Grr. Not cool. Will go back tomorrow morning but I'm not very impressed.


----------



## Twinkie210

It has been awhile since I posted on here, but we had his repeat heel stick and his bilirubin level was good, so no more tests :) They didn't say the level, but I am guessing it went down. Little guys first appt with the pediatrician is tomorrow, I am excited to find out if he is back up to his birth weight. I feel like he eats all the time :)


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Glad the jaundice has cleared. Great news.

Mighty.... What a nightmare. Well make sure to update us tomorrow.


----------



## baby_bray

Mighty- :( What a let down...Hope today's appointment goes so well it makes up for it

Mail- Baker is less than an hour away from us, how crazy! DH and I so excited for this long weekend...The inlaws are bringing their camper and boat down to base to take advantage of these pretty weekends. Still shocked at how warm it's been.

Twinkie- Glad to hear the LO is doing well! How are you faring?


----------



## MightyMom

Appointment today went well. The doctor is very nice. It was basically like a m/w booking appointment in the UK. Got lots of info on the dos and don'ts of pregnancy. Took a bunch of bloods for bloodwork and height/weight/bp etc. My next appointment is in 2 weeks for my NT scan. He said the tech they work with has been doing it for 15 years and is VERY good. I'm excited about that. :) I'm also going to ask to book another sono at 14 weeks for a gender peek. Not sure we'll get a good look, but he said this tech can make guesses at 13 weeks and that he has only ever reversed twice, and those were at the 20 week scan. Can't hurt, right?


----------



## mailcmm

Can't hurt at all. So glad it went well. Congrats!

Bray.... Dhs family is from crestview. So we come here a couple times a year. Small world.


----------



## baby_bray

Wow Mail, my hubby & his older sister pretty much grew up in Crestview. His dad was Air Force and was stationed down here at Eglin for most of his enlistment. Small world indeed!


----------



## BERDC99

Been really quite. How is everyone?


----------



## mailcmm

Busy weekend with being out of town and the horse show. D&d did great. Will post more tomorrow but right now need sleepy. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- congrats to your DD!

Mighty- That is awesome that they are willing to do an ultrasound at 14 weeks to guess gender! My Dr. made a guess at my appt following my NT scan, but he said it had nothing to do with the ultrasound and he was right. I have no idea what he based it off of.

Bray- I am good thanks for asking!

Well little guy had not gained any weight from Wednesday to Friday, so he still wasn't up to birth weight. We now have to go back this Friday for a weight check. I was having trouble getting little guy to latch on on Friday, so I gave him a bottle of formula. I then decided to pump to see if I could get him to take a supplement after I nursed, just to make sure he was getting full enough. Well now the little piggy refuses to nurse and only wants a bottle. But he is eating great! He takes 3-4 oz every 3 hrs or less and today he took 12 oz in 6 hrs! I think nursing him was my problem. I think he will be well over his birth weight by Friday ;)


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> Been really quite. How is everyone?

I've been crazy sick the past few days... barely functioning, so I haven't been up to much. 
DH and I are getting all geared up with vitamins/supplements and healthy eating for ttc'ing next cycle. We're still ntnp this cycle, although less of the nt and more of the np if you know what I mean. :winkwink:
It's exciting... DH is really for this. We just found out my close cousin gave birth last night and he's really pumped for it to be our turn. Especially since she ended up having a boy. 
Both of the great-grandkids so far have been boys... and in both of our families it's a big deal to have girls... so DH is very much "We're so going to have a girl... lets to make babies!" lol. It makes me feel so good to see him finally 'in the moment' with this ttc business. 

On the flipside of things... I've finally achieved a weight under 250... I'm 249lbs for the first time in 3-4yrs... so I'm excited!
So Twinkie... your boy will be gaining weight while I lose it... The world is in balance. :haha:


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie.... With my daughter the weight thing was how I found out I had no milk so when the evil la leche league came in when I had said I would be bottle feeding ds to torment me I decided to try again. This time I had to pump because he was in nicu. 2weeks into bf and I was getting a single tear from one breast and gave up because he had been on formula for a week. Lol that's why I am going straight to formula this time. And will be telling my dr that the first person to make me feel bad about that is getting physically tossed from my room. I guess the moral is... You're the mom do what you think is best andit will be. Will hope his weight is up at next apt. Are you getting a decent amount of milk or mainly feeding formula? I am kinda nervous about starting formula as I started with the breast both times. This will be new. 

Colta... Congrats all around. If its any help all the many times I conceived we dtd every other day until fertile week and then dtd every day. Never missed an egg. And you best get your happy butt to the dr as soon as a bfp is there to get your progesterone checked. Please, I really think it would be beneficial. We are all so ready for your bfp! Make sure to keep us posted daily. 

Moter... Where you at girl? Been way too quiet.


----------



## baby_bray

Twinkie- Glad to hear you're doing well. I'm sure LO will be gaining in no time!

Mighty- Love that your appointment so well! So glad to hear that it sounds like everything is right on track!

Colta- Hope you start feeling better! We had great luck with Mucinex the cycle we conceived. I definitely felt like it boosted my CM. You know we've all got our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## television

Yay scan was lovely everything looked normal baby was being naughty though kept putting arm over his chest so they couldnt see heart :haha:
 



Attached Files:







BABY PIC 2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baby_bray

Absolutely gorgeous TV! What a great profile shot!! <3


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... That's fabulous. Gorgeous. So you didn't find out the sex?


----------



## colta

Mail - no worries about getting checked out. As soon as I get my BFP (positive thinking... right?) I'll be heading to the doc's... and I'll be the worst kind of patient if they don't take me seriously. ^_^

Baby_Bray - Not sure I've said hi yet... but Hi! I've got every digit crossed too.. I'm hoping we'll catch quickly like we have the past few times and FINALLY have a sticky bean. 

TV - so cute!! What an adorable little munchkin. Not long until V-day... you must be so excited!


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Tv... That's fabulous. Gorgeous. So you didn't find out the sex?

nope they wont tell you, they say its a scan to detect and abnormalities not finding out the gender. But we have decided to stay team yellow anyway. But i did have a look i reckon i saw a pair of balls but not sure if i would be able to see them or not???


----------



## television

colta said:


> Mail - no worries about getting checked out. As soon as I get my BFP (positive thinking... right?) I'll be heading to the doc's... and I'll be the worst kind of patient if they don't take me seriously. ^_^
> 
> Baby_Bray - Not sure I've said hi yet... but Hi! I've got every digit crossed too.. I'm hoping we'll catch quickly like we have the past few times and FINALLY have a sticky bean.
> 
> TV - so cute!! What an adorable little munchkin. Not long until V-day... you must be so excited!

Thanks yea very excited it will a relief to get there but im positive this babys happy and not going anywhere:thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... Since you want to be team yellow I guess it doesn't matter but that sucks that they don't tell people. Here if you want to know they tell you. So glad everything is normal. 

Colta.... Good. Be the crazy pregnant lady. Lol that's my motto.

Afm.... We have feet. Lol Finn is now big enough for us to feel big steady movements of limbs instead of just jumpy kicks. he is also in my ribs. That hurts a good bit. Can't wait I see drs face next week as the top of my uterus is just under my boobs. Can't wait for my scans. One week and one day left.


----------



## baby_bray

Mail- HOW CUTE! I think everybody says or has said it at some point (and everyone regrets it just a teeny tiny bit when it gets uncomfortable) but I can't wait to feel hands and feet and elbows and everything else!


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Tv... Since you want to be team yellow I guess it doesn't matter but that sucks that they don't tell people. Here if you want to know they tell you. So glad everything is normal.
> 
> Colta.... Good. Be the crazy pregnant lady. Lol that's my motto.
> 
> Afm.... We have feet. Lol Finn is now big enough for us to feel big steady movements of limbs instead of just jumpy kicks. he is also in my ribs. That hurts a good bit. Can't wait I see drs face next week as the top of my uterus is just under my boobs. Can't wait for my scans. One week and one day left.

I suppose its all to do with nhs etc we can go for another scan and pay but we are probably going to go for 4d scan but tell them to avoid that area.


----------



## BERDC99

Where is Motor?


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> Where is Motor?

I was wondering that:shrug:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Yay scan was lovely everything looked normal baby was being naughty though kept putting arm over his chest so they couldnt see heart :haha:

great news tv! great scan pic :flower:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Tv... That's fabulous. Gorgeous. So you didn't find out the sex?
> 
> nope they wont tell you, they say its a scan to detect and abnormalities not finding out the gender. But we have decided to stay team yellow anyway. But i did have a look i reckon i saw a pair of balls but not sure if i would be able to see them or not???Click to expand...

what a different experience we had! the first thing the tech said was, do you want to know what you're having? we already knew but he checked anyway. yep, all boy here.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Tv... Since you want to be team yellow I guess it doesn't matter but that sucks that they don't tell people. Here if you want to know they tell you. So glad everything is normal.
> 
> Colta.... Good. Be the crazy pregnant lady. Lol that's my motto.
> 
> Afm.... We have feet. Lol Finn is now big enough for us to feel big steady movements of limbs instead of just jumpy kicks. he is also in my ribs. That hurts a good bit. Can't wait I see drs face next week as the top of my uterus is just under my boobs. Can't wait for my scans. One week and one day left.

i've never experienced baby in ribs. that's gotta be uncomfortable. does it make just breathing a challenge?


----------



## moter98

i'm here guys. had my mac out for repair. been lurking from my phone, but it's so hard to post from my phone i just decided to wait for my laptop back. got my hard drive replaced and a new power adaptor. FX this fixes the problem! so glad i purchased the applecare. didn't cost me a penny.


----------



## moter98

colta, woot woot for more np! are you loaded to the gills with supplements? rattling when you walk yet? good luck and congrats on your weight loss. that is wonderful news and something that's hard to do, so pat yourself on the back. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... It feels like a stabbing pain. Mostly if I am sitting straight up he will move in there. Had a Bh contraction this am and my uterus tensed all the way up to the v in my breast plate just under boobs.about 5 inches above my belly button. I need more torso. Lol


----------



## moter98

Oh wow. That does not sound like fun at all. Ds stayed low the whole time. Hope this one does too. I have bad enough heartburn as it is. Would rather not have the stabbing pains too. If the 20 week scan is any indication I will be fine. He had his head on my cervix the whole time lol! I feel kicks pretty low down too and all my bh are in the lower portion of my uterus. 
Maybe your Finn is gonna be long mail. Wonder if there's a way you could coax those limbs out of your ribs for a bit.....


----------



## mailcmm

He seems to rotate around. So not constant pains just the occasional jab. Most movement is around my belly button, or to the right side. He is long. Will see what he is at birth but my dh has a 36" inseam. Lol and I had long babies with a short man so we shall see. Next growth scan is next week and I plan on asking for a length. I still love feeling the movement. Hurtful or not I will take it. Lol I bet you are loving the movement. I don't use my Doppler at all any more. Lol


----------



## moter98

maybe he's just letting you know he's doing great in there mail. :)
oh wow, your son is tall! my ds is short, but so is my whole family. 
i love the movement too. even though i get woken up a few times a night.....i wonder if that means he's gonna be up often when he's born.
i did use my dopplar last week when i had that scare. i just had to make sure the heartrate was normal. but i do feel movement on a pretty regular basis now.


----------



## mailcmm

My husband has a 36' inseam not son. Son is now very average but was 23.5' at birth. So with dad being tall and my tendency to have long babies I am expecting a bruiser. No more signs of last weeks problem? Hate you have to have all these scary problems. Glad that they have all been ok though. Time needs to move faster.


----------



## mailcmm

Oh and my kids never stopped moving. Was so worried they would be awful babies. They slept forever. By 2 months through the night and my son took 2 2hr naps daily til kindergarten. So I don't think that's its an indication. Mine were formula fed thou so I didn't have to feed as often.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> My husband has a 36' inseam not son. Son is now very average but was 23.5' at birth. So with dad being tall and my tendency to have long babies I am expecting a bruiser. No more signs of last weeks problem? Hate you have to have all these scary problems. Glad that they have all been ok though. Time needs to move faster.

oh! lol! thought you said son. wow, that's a long baby. ds was 19". but again, he is short. no more problems so far. hoping it stays that way


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Oh and my kids never stopped moving. Was so worried they would be awful babies. They slept forever. By 2 months through the night and my son took 2 2hr naps daily til kindergarten. So I don't think that's its an indication. Mine were formula fed thou so I didn't have to feed as often.

ds slept through the night by 3 months. i formula fed too. he's not the greatest napper now, but i still have him lay down for awhile to at least rest......and give mom a break.


----------



## mailcmm

Nap time s important for everybody. Lol


----------



## moter98

VERY! can't believe ds doesn't nap some days. he's only 2!!


----------



## mailcmm

Dd napped til she was 2. she would stay pretty quiet in her crib for an hour each day after that. Ds still loves to sleep.


----------



## moter98

it's just amazing to me that he doesn't nap somedays. i wonder how he can stay awake for so long at that age. but he is a good sleeper at night, once he falls asleep. he always sleeps about 10 hours a night straight.


----------



## baby_bray

Private scan in 7 hours, not that I'm counting down, LOL
Brought "civilian" clothes (my week-by-week clothes) to change into for my appointment, and on the way home we're gonna pick up something pink or blue (outfit, balloons, something) and take our 17wk photo! So excited!


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Twinkie.... With my daughter the weight thing was how I found out I had no milk so when the evil la leche league came in when I had said I would be bottle feeding ds to torment me I decided to try again. This time I had to pump because he was in nicu. 2weeks into bf and I was getting a single tear from one breast and gave up because he had been on formula for a week. Lol that's why I am going straight to formula this time. And will be telling my dr that the first person to make me feel bad about that is getting physically tossed from my room. I guess the moral is... You're the mom do what you think is best andit will be. Will hope his weight is up at next apt. Are you getting a decent amount of milk or mainly feeding formula? I am kinda nervous about starting formula as I started with the breast both times. This will be new.
> 
> Colta... Congrats all around. If its any help all the many times I conceived we dtd every other day until fertile week and then dtd every day. Never missed an egg. And you best get your happy butt to the dr as soon as a bfp is there to get your progesterone checked. Please, I really think it would be beneficial. We are all so ready for your bfp! Make sure to keep us posted daily.
> 
> Moter... Where you at girl? Been way too quiet.

Sorry for the late reply. I am able to pump about 4 oz every 3 hrs or so. Right now he is getting one formula bottle a day. But I think he is about ready to move up to 5 oz (I told you he was a pig :)), so unless my milk supply increases I will have to start giving him more formula. I am OK with giving him formula, I am like you, the most important thing to me is that he is healthy and is gaining weight.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I feel you on the ribs thing. Since he was breech for so long, this little guy's head was wedged up under my ribs. It made breathing a chore (and he was only 21in long!). DS #1 was always sticking his feet up under my ribs. I think he liked to stretch out.

Moter- So glad everything seems to be going well! 

Bray- Excited to hear the news :)

TV- Glad your scan went well, I love the pic. I am impressed at your will power to stay team yellow. If my Dr. wouldn't tell me I would be making an appt for a private scan asap!


----------



## mailcmm

Bray... Can't wait to hear the news! So exciting. Great idea on the announcement. We bout a onsie that said frog and snails and puppy dog tails that what little boys are made of and put the ultrasound pic next to it for our announcement photo.

Twinkie... Just read the news on fb. Congrats on the weight gain. He's gonna be a big boy.


Afm.... I am a kinda superstitious/sign finding idiot. Lol for awhile we have been posting on fb pics of our black cat named black 13. We have had him for several years and he is completely feral. He used to live in our walls behind the built in entertainment center until we closed off his access point because it was creepy. Anyway since I have been pregnant he spends every night in my bed staring at my belly with his glowing green eyes. Freakier right. You can't pet him or move or speak because he runs off. Anyway our joke has been that Finn is a wizard and black is his familiar. Ridiculous right? So my mom comes over today to take us to lunch and over lunch tells us that in going thru my grandfather who passed recently paperwork found info about our Scottish heritage and that the castle in Scotland that was once our great ancestors is for sale. I said that's awesome what's the name of the castle. She says the only part that's left is called "goblin ha" so I googled it and was blown away. The goblin ha or hobgoblin hall was where our great ancestor Hugo de giffard was said to practice magic. He was known in the 1200s as a necromancer and powerful warlock. Ledgend has it that he could summon and army of the dead (hobgoblins) and that it was these hobgoblins that built the ha. There are even more crazy stories about this guy. Totally wierd. So as I am reading this dh nearly chokes because his family is Scottish as well and is from a titled line as well and now believes that because he made a baby that Finn will for sure be a warlock. Lol ok so we don't really believe at but talk about some crazy shit. If he starts walking and that damn cat follows him everywhere I will be convinced though. Lol


----------



## colta

hey all! It's been a bit quiet around here the past few days.... how is everyone doing?

Just thought I'd drop in and say.. I've Ovulated! LOL... :dohh:
Dh and I were only able to bd the two nights before ovulation, not the actual day of... but there is still hope!
I'm not too worried though, we'll be trying for sure next cycle... so I'm sure we'll get another chance to be parents soon enough. Just thought I'd let ya'll know that I'm in the tww. 
Now just to try and not symptom spot. :winkwink:


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck colta!!! Hope you get your bfp. 

Bray how did your scan go?


----------



## television

baby_bray said:


> Private scan in 7 hours, not that I'm counting down, LOL
> Brought "civilian" clothes (my week-by-week clothes) to change into for my appointment, and on the way home we're gonna pick up something pink or blue (outfit, balloons, something) and take our 17wk photo! So excited!

hope everything is ok?:hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Really worried about bray now. Lets all hope and pray that everything went well at her scan.


----------



## xx_akl_xx

I am on CD1 today too.. I miscarried 4 weeks ago at 7 weeks so just wondering is this a proper cycle? So I should start counting from today to Ovulate in roughly 14 days? Any advice would be appreciated! Thank you xxxxx


----------



## colta

Starting to worry about Bray too... it's been a while since we've heard from her. I hope things went alright. 

xx_akl_xx - So sorry for your loss... :hugs: It can be hard to say for sure. Depending on your hormones and how quickly they've gone down, you may ovulate, you may not. I know with myself it took a few weeks for my cycle to return and then subsequently level out. But given that this is cd1... you should be good to go. Have you considered temping or using ovulation kits to give you a general idea of when you're ovulating? 
And thanks for popping in, we can keep each other company with the whole 'ttc'ing' thang. 

Mail - lol... thanks! DH was asking me today if I thought I was pregnant... I told him no! It's way to early to tell... he just shrugged his shoulders and said... "Well, you might be... I am awesome afterall." :roll: :haha: What a goof!


----------



## baby_bray

It's been a crazy weekend!! Sorry for any worry I may have caused, but everything went perfectly, no bad news here! Hubby stayed home Friday and tore half our rooms apart so we can start painting and flooring. !e had our scan late Friday and almost immediately left the area to visit friends in Biloxi Mississippi. I've been without a scanner to boot, since my computer room is torn apart! 
Hope this helps make it up to you ladies for any palpitations I may have brought on!
Introducing...
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/photo1.jpg
Abigail Kathleen!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/photo2.jpg
Precious little profile <3
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/photo3.jpg
She was certainly not shy at all, she flashed us quite a few times, even when the lady was trying to get little feet shots, haha

It wasn't a formal ultrasound, it was a local lady, she's a registered sonographer but since there's not a radiologist or anything to view the photos there's no "diagnostics", it's purely for photos.


----------



## television

baby_bray said:


> It's been a crazy weekend!! Sorry for any worry I may have caused, but everything went perfectly, no bad news here! Hubby stayed home Friday and tore half our rooms apart so we can start painting and flooring. !e had our scan late Friday and almost immediately left the area to visit friends in Biloxi Mississippi. I've been without a scanner to boot, since my computer room is torn apart!
> Hope this helps make it up to you ladies for any palpitations I may have brought on!
> Introducing...
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/photo1.jpg
> Abigail Kathleen!
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/photo2.jpg
> Precious little profile <3
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/photo3.jpg
> She was certainly not shy at all, she flashed us quite a few times, even when the lady was trying to get little feet shots, haha
> 
> It wasn't a formal ultrasound, it was a local lady, she's a registered sonographer but since there's not a radiologist or anything to view the photos there's no "diagnostics", it's purely for photos.

Yay thats lovely big congrats:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Bray.... Big congrats! A little girl! Did you do the photo bit with balloons? 

Colta... That's hysterical. So glad he has his head in the game. It's gonna be easier to conceive with him on board.

akl... Cd1 would start the first day of you period and spotting counts. Because you mc only 4 weeks ago (so very sorry for your loss) it may not be a normal cycle. So don't be upset if you don't conceive this go round. My dr told me with all my mc to wait at least 2 full cycles so my body could get back to normal. I wanted to try right away but listened. Many women do try right away and have lots of luck. You are welcome to join our little group. Colta could use someone who's ttc. And we would love to cheer you on and be here for advice.


----------



## baby_bray

No balloons, but I bought a couple little onesies right after we found out.
18wk "picture day" is this Wednesday, so I figured I'd incorporate one of 'em. I'll cross out my 18wk spot on my shirt with some pink fabric paint as opposed to my usual red :happydance:
I shared the news on Facebook with a the most "stereotypical" baby pink one :)


----------



## xx_akl_xx

thank you! that would be nice its hard dealing with these things on your own.. I havent used temping or ov kits yet as my fiancee is in the army so we can only really ttc every other weekend so its harder :( I am so hoping I ovulate next weekend thouigh as that is the weekend he is home! where is everyone else in their cycles? this is my 2nd day and my first af since losing my angel xxxxxxx


----------



## colta

xx_akl_xx said:


> thank you! that would be nice its hard dealing with these things on your own.. I havent used temping or ov kits yet as my fiancee is in the army so we can only really ttc every other weekend so its harder :( I am so hoping I ovulate next weekend thouigh as that is the weekend he is home! where is everyone else in their cycles? this is my 2nd day and my first af since losing my angel xxxxxxx

Well... you've come to the right place. As you can probably tell, we've had a lot of success and a lot of ladies who have beat the odds and have munchkins, so you're very welcome to join us. 
Right now it's just me and you ttc'ing... everyone else has a munckin on the way. I'm 4dpo right now... so the tww for me. Not terribly concerned about whether or not I've conceived this month. Either way we'll be ttc'ing heavy duty soon and restarting the adoption process in the spring if we don't concieve.... so I have a munchkin on the way one way or another. :winkwink:

Mail - DH cracks me up sometimes. Especially now... It seems like he needed a year of crappiness to realize how much he wants this. He's so into expanding our family in every way that right now he's trying to talk me into another puppy. :dohh:


----------



## xx_akl_xx

I hope I do ovulate after this af visit I so want to be pregnant again! yes thank you I would like some people to hear some success stories and to help me feel like im not alone its so nice! xxx


----------



## mailcmm

Akl... You are definitely not alone. I had 3 mc since August of 2011 before finally concieving this one. I have safely made it to 28 weeks (on Friday!). Been quite a journey for me. We have been 7 girls since before Christmas last year and recently picked two more and now you. We have had 3 girls give birth and 4 more pregnant and you and colta are tcc. I will add you to the first post cause we like to keep track for anyone else coming along. It's been pretty much just us since the beginning. I was coming off my 1nd mc and needed some friends and I really found some. These girls have seen me through a wide range of emotions and all sorts of different problems. You've found a very supportive group so let it all out. That's what we're here for.

Colta... It's so funny to see the change in them. When me and dh were dating he told me up front he never wanted to bring a child into this world then one day it was let's have a baby. Then I wanted to give up and he's all I can't believe we love each other this much and aren't meant to have a baby and then we were pregnant. I love that man so much. Can't wait for you to be testing. So exciting that you are in the tww,


----------



## mailcmm

Oh and stay away from puppies! Take it from someone with 74 animals. You'll get the puppy and won't have time for it because you will wind up preggers. I don't know how our farm will fair after Finn is born. Gonna be insane.


----------



## moter98

we got a puppy just before i got pregnant with #1! i was pregnant and still training her. shes a great dog. never would have had the time though had we not got her before ds was born


----------



## mailcmm

22 weeks Moter!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## moter98

i feel fine so far. 2 more weeks to v-day! counting down the days


----------



## television

Hey everyone hows everyone doing?
Well ive been out and got some more maternity clothes, feels good to know ive got something to wear if i need to look smart. Usually im just in joggers and stuff especially for work. Thinking about booking my 4d scan next week but wont have it done till about 24-25 weeks going to take ds with me aswell just so he feels part of it. Had a heart to heart with him last night well as much as i can hes only 6, hes a little confused as me and his dad split just over 3 yrs ago so he said is my dad going to be a step dad to this baby, and are his grandparents going to be the same to the baby i was like yes on mummies side not daddies side aaaaa its not easy. Im so worried about how he'll cope and how i will share love between him and another baby hes still my baby and my no1 eeek filling up just thinking about it. :cry:
Anyway part from that im good baby is moving lots so all is good:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Don't worry, it will all be fine! Once ds sibling is here that stuff will all fall into place.


----------



## baby_bray

I think motor is entirely right. It won't take long before life seems like LO was always there. :)


----------



## mailcmm

I feel ya tv... My kids are older so they get the different family thing but they are sad because they will not spend every holiday with us whereas Finn will. And my son said its not fair that they have to go to daddy's when Finn gets to stay home. It really sucks and there's no great way to explain it but I think Moter and bray are right and everything will fall into place eventually.

As for me....

4D ULTRASOUND TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!! Nope not excited at all. Lol we have 4 appointments tomorrow. I know ridiculous. 4d us, growth scan, glucose screen, and dr. All done by different deptarments. Gonna be a long day. Kids are coming with. They are excited. Will post pics on fb as soon as I have them so be on the lookout.


----------



## colta

Mail - You're going to be so busy! and Yay for 4D ultrasound! That's going to be fun. You'll have to put some pictures up for us. 

AFM - Well... DH went out to get some snacks for us and popped into see his parents when his dad randomly asked him if I was pregnant... :shrug:
It was the weirdest thing... Poor DH was just like "WTF??? No". 
But no, wouldn't it be funny if I ended up pregnant this month... and creapy. :dohh:
Lol... only a few more days till I test!


----------



## mailcmm

You already know I believe in signs. Lol so I say this could be your month!


----------



## television

colta said:


> Mail - You're going to be so busy! and Yay for 4D ultrasound! That's going to be fun. You'll have to put some pictures up for us.
> 
> AFM - Well... DH went out to get some snacks for us and popped into see his parents when his dad randomly asked him if I was pregnant... :shrug:
> It was the weirdest thing... Poor DH was just like "WTF??? No".
> But no, wouldn't it be funny if I ended up pregnant this month... and creapy. :dohh:
> Lol... only a few more days till I test!

I know what you mean a few ppl said when i announced i was pregnant that they already knew eeerrr how?? my mum said it was because i couldnt put my friends lo down at a party, strange thingwas i wasnt actually pregnant but i conceived the day after odd good luck:happydance:


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> I feel ya tv... My kids are older so they get the different family thing but they are sad because they will not spend every holiday with us whereas Finn will. And my son said its not fair that they have to go to daddy's when Finn gets to stay home. It really sucks and there's no great way to explain it but I think Moter and bray are right and everything will fall into place eventually.
> 
> As for me....
> 
> 4D ULTRASOUND TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!! Nope not excited at all. Lol we have 4 appointments tomorrow. I know ridiculous. 4d us, growth scan, glucose screen, and dr. All done by different deptarments. Gonna be a long day. Kids are coming with. They are excited. Will post pics on fb as soon as I have them so be on the lookout.

yea i hope so just it should all fit into place im just a worrier :dohh:
Yay 4d scan how exciting ive jsut booked mine for the 1st dec a little while off but so nice to know im gonna see baba again


----------



## colta

television said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> Mail - You're going to be so busy! and Yay for 4D ultrasound! That's going to be fun. You'll have to put some pictures up for us.
> 
> AFM - Well... DH went out to get some snacks for us and popped into see his parents when his dad randomly asked him if I was pregnant... :shrug:
> It was the weirdest thing... Poor DH was just like "WTF??? No".
> But no, wouldn't it be funny if I ended up pregnant this month... and creapy. :dohh:
> Lol... only a few more days till I test!
> 
> I know what you mean a few ppl said when i announced i was pregnant that they already knew eeerrr how?? my mum said it was because i couldnt put my friends lo down at a party, strange thingwas i wasnt actually pregnant but i conceived the day after odd good luck:happydance:Click to expand...

That's so weird! And you're like... the fourth person to tell me that. We have a friend who just moved into town who said her sisters father in law said the same thing... even though she was convinced she wasn't pregnant... a week and a half later, sure enough... 

Wouldn't it be the funniest darn thing though?

Poor DH was all in a kerfluffle last night, kept asking me if I felt different and then started fretting about getting tests and all this and that. I had to force him to relax... told him that I was only 5dpo and he needed to calm down, we had a bit to go yet. 
He's so excited... so I really hope I am pregnant just for his sake. He's suddenly gotten so into all of this (which is great), but it kinda feels like the pressure is on for me. I don't want to let him down. :dohh:


----------



## moter98

hope this is it for you colta! that's great how excited dh is about it all. try not to feel pressured. he's just excited is all.


----------



## baby_bray

Lots of positive thinking all around~! Got my FX'd for you *colta*! My sisters all said the same thing when I told them I was pregnant, I was like 10wks when I finally told them and they all "knew something was up". It's not like I saw them or even spoke to them much during that time! They're halfway across the US!

Good luck with the 4D U/S *mailcmm*!! Can't wait to hear how all your appointments go!


----------



## Twinkie210

tv- I think you DS will be fine with the baby. Mine was an only child for 9 years, but he loves his brother so much. He said he is the best little brother ever, LOL. I always wondered how I could love another baby as much as I did DS, but somehow you do ;)


----------



## BERDC99

Mine was the only child for 15 years. I think that he does have problems with it, but has never said anything about it. He always cmplians that something hurts and I think it is his way to get my attention. He also calls her my favoirte child. I tell him he is my favoirte son and she is my favorite daughter.


----------



## mailcmm

Dr apts are over 4 d was amazing. He did cooperate the best but we got some good shots. He's breech. Dr says we have a few weeks til it's a problem. He may turn yet. Failed the 1 hr glucose lol and need to get another 3 hr. also failed the hemoglobin. Anyway heres a pic. I posted on fb as well.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/97d5146ca2407102d5418284436ce147.jpg


----------



## baby_bray

His nose is just precious~~~and those "wittle" lips...<3 Unbelievably cute, mail! Turn LO! Hope your 3hr glucose goes well


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks bray. We really enjoyed that ultrasound and getting a look at him.

How is everyone? Been really quiet.

Afm... Dr called. I don't need anymore growth scans because he's breech. But still get another us at 32 weeks to see if he has flipped then we will go from there. may have some nst's they also want me to get some p17 injections because both of my kids were born at 36 weeks. So now waiting on insurance to approve. Glucose test on Wednesday. I hate that test. Lol


----------



## moter98

love the scan pic mail! great detail. wow, you are getting there. tomorrow you will have reached 28 weeks, the BIG day in dr's eyes. this is the first checkpoint they want you to reach!


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah the dr was really happy at our appointment. 28wks today!! And I am ecstatic. Never dreamed I would make it this far.

That being said I have not been feeling well. I don't know if I its because the baby is sitting breech or if I am gonna feel icky till the end. I am pretty sure the lightening bolt cramp right between my legs is Finn kicking straight down. And the broken rib pain is definitely his head. But I have been nauseous and having lots of Bh but so far no pattern to them. Don't even want to think about my lower back pain.


----------



## colta

Mail - Love the pic! And congrats on 28 weeks... that is awesome! Sorry you're feeling icky though... but I'm sure once you have your munchkin in your arms it'll be totally worth it. 

AFM - Well, I'm 8dpo today... and I've been symptom spotting like mad. *hangs head in shame* :dohh:
The past few nights I can barely sleep... I toss and turn constantly and have been having crazy vivid/scary dreams that make me feel like I haven't gotten any rest whatsoever in the mornings. I woke up at 5:30 this morning feeling like my bladder was going to explode and again at 9 with the same thing. (Which is unusual for me. I've had a lot of twinges on my right side and a very full/bloated feeling in my abdomen. 
My temp has been on steady rise as well... I'll put a link to my chart if anyone is curious. My Ovulation Chart

Now... having said all this, more than likely I'm going crazy, I'm not pregnant and I'm just driving myself insane... but if I didn't, who would keep ya'll entertained? :winkwink:


----------



## baby_bray

Aw, mailccm...love hearing about milestones, but bummed to hear you're so uncomfortable...:( I hope Finn finds a more comfy spot to settle...


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Mail - Love the pic! And congrats on 28 weeks... that is awesome! Sorry you're feeling icky though... but I'm sure once you have your munchkin in your arms it'll be totally worth it.
> 
> AFM - Well, I'm 8dpo today... and I've been symptom spotting like mad. *hangs head in shame* :dohh:
> The past few nights I can barely sleep... I toss and turn constantly and have been having crazy vivid/scary dreams that make me feel like I haven't gotten any rest whatsoever in the mornings. I woke up at 5:30 this morning feeling like my bladder was going to explode and again at 9 with the same thing. (Which is unusual for me. I've had a lot of twinges on my right side and a very full/bloated feeling in my abdomen.
> My temp has been on steady rise as well... I'll put a link to my chart if anyone is curious. My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Now... having said all this, more than likely I'm going crazy, I'm not pregnant and I'm just driving myself insane... but if I didn't, who would keep ya'll entertained? :winkwink:

your chart looks great colta! 8dpo already, yay. :) SS spot away, it's kinda fun isn't it? are you gonna test or wait it out?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Yeah the dr was really happy at our appointment. 28wks today!! And I am ecstatic. Never dreamed I would make it this far.
> 
> That being said I have not been feeling well. I don't know if I its because the baby is sitting breech or if I am gonna feel icky till the end. I am pretty sure the lightening bolt cramp right between my legs is Finn kicking straight down. And the broken rib pain is definitely his head. But I have been nauseous and having lots of Bh but so far no pattern to them. Don't even want to think about my lower back pain.

Happy 28 Weeks Mail! :cloud9: Bet you're doing the happy dance, lol
Are babies not typically breech at 28 weeks, like are they still able to flip and roll around in there? Hope he switches position for you. Must be very uncomfortable. Maybe the nausea is somehow related. If his head is pushing on your insides or something. I've been getting lots of BH too. They started early, same as with ds. they come at all different times too. I usually get a few close together, start to worry, then it goes away. and it's never the uterus, just portions and usually lower. last night i had one just on my right side. my stomach was all lopsided, freaked me out!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I so hope this is it for you!!

Thanks for all well wishes.

Moter... He can still flip we have til 32 weeks for him to flip then the chances start getting lower. Unfortunately since he is large there's not a lot of room for him to flip. Keep thinking... Am I gonna feel it? Lol for now I can tell he is still breech. I think he flipped breech one night when movement was at an all time high. The next day bam my rib hurts. He also looked so comfy. I am gonna ask the dr in 2 weeks if my bad pelvic bones could have something to do with it. Just before ttc I was having some back problems looked into and the X-ray showed they are out of alignment. The more I ponder that the more I wonder. Could be.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I hope Finn flips for you! My Dr. said they can flip up until 37 weeks, then it becomes less likely, but I agree with you that since he is big the longer he waits the less likely it is that he will flip. I knew the whole time that Liam was still breech, because I could feel is head up under my ribs, so I think you will know if he flips (you will probably be able to breath again!). I strongly believe that Liam was breech for a reason (I think he was too large to fit through my pelvis and I think if he would have turned he would have got wrapped in his cord). So think of it this way, Finn will do what is best for him, if he stays breech, there is likely a reason for that position, and a c-section may be the best way for him to come out. So while I COMPLETELY understand being frightened of the c-section, just think of it as your way of doing what is best for you adorable little baby ;)


----------



## mailcmm

I agree and will fo whatever the dr thinks is best. Lol ill likely just stress over it until its over. How liam doing? Love seeing the pictures on fb. Hes a cutie.


----------



## baby_bray

All the facebook talk I'll throw my name out there too if we've got a little group :)

Spoiler
Allyse Bray


----------



## colta

Well... since I can continue symptom spotting... I will. :haha:

Was woken up once again this morning by the need to pee... which is annoying. But whatev's... the big thing this morning was my temp.

It's gone up even more today. It went from 98.31 yesterday to 98.55... which looks like a bigger jump when you do it in celcius.... :dohh: Anywho, taking a gander through my previous charts, the only times I've ever gone higher than 98.42 has been when I was pregnant or was in the middle of a heat wave in the summer. So.... maybe??

I don't want to get my hopes up, but I really really hope this is it.


----------



## mailcmm

Colts looked at your chart before reading your post and was gonna say how promising it looks. I hope this is it!!! Can't wait for you to test.


Afm.... Did some research and I think Finn is going to remain breech. I was diagnosed with a misaligned pelvis by a chiropractor a couple years before ttc. I saw him for a year and then he referred me to a surgeon because he could not get it to stay in alignment. I used to be able to adjust it my self by laying on my back and bending my knees. Then I would slowly lower my right leg all the way to the bed and it would pop. I haven't been able to do that in weeks. According to the pregancy assoc misaligned pelvis is a good reason for a baby to be breech. They suggest seeing a chiropractor but I know that wont help for more then two days at a time because I've done that. Lol they say that the misalignment makes it impossible for the baby to settle comfortably in the pelvis. I think this problem occurred due to the fact that both of my prior deliveries were posterior but haven't found a correlation yet. So I guess I need to just focus on being ready for my c section. Lol damn


----------



## baby_bray

Don't count yourself out yet *mail*! Look at all the amazing things your body has done so far! You're building a person!! You created a totally *new* organ, the placenta, basically from nothing! Everything about the pregnancy process is absolutely amazing to me!

*colta* I came to check the thread and as I scrolled down I peeked at your chart and thought it looks so promising. And you had a nice little dip in there too, implantation maybe? I hope so!


----------



## moter98

colta! your chart looks amazing. hope this is it! 

mail, is it possible to get to the chiropractor and then do exercises at home to keep it in alignment? maybe see a physical therapist? my mom does that for her neck, but it may not be the same thing.

afm - woke up to 20 emails on my iphone from dh. the internet went out apparently and he blames the new apple tv i bought 2 weeks ago. hmmm, wonder why it would work for 2 weeks then? my computer was working fine when i went to bed. woke up this morning, no network even detected! so i look at our router's settings and DH had changed everything and he had no idea what he was doing. had to reset it and start over. not a fun start to my day lol! gonna have to tell him to wake me up next time. i bet it was something simple to fix on his computer too. (He just got a new one)


----------



## colta

I hope this chart works out to be as good as you guys think it might... I can't help but admit that it does look good, but I'm still not too sure. 
For the most part my 'symptoms' have kinda eased off, or I'm just getting used to them. 
I'm hungry, still having trouble sleeping (although I slept better last night than I have the past 3 nights). I get little 'niggling' feelings in my abdomen every now and again... not really sure what to make of them, not even sure how to describe them... just weird little 'feelings'... ah well. :shrug:
But yeah... so I dunno. 
I'm hoping my temps continue to stay up and be good... I won't be testing for another 3 days at the very least, so they have plenty of time to disappoint me. :dohh:

And baby_bray... do you think it might be an implantation dip? It's kinda early in the cycle, isn't it?


----------



## baby_bray

Could be, you never know! I didn't temp the cycle we conceived but I use the FF app to keep track of BDing and making some notes. I had a pulling sensation/runner's stitch feeling almost like rib pain around 5DPO then brown/tan/pink CM @7DPO. I though I was totally out because I had the same thing the cycle before starting @6DPO up until AF visited.
Ended up with a BFP with 2nd morning urine @10DPO, I even walked away because it was still so white and went and put together a bowl of cereal or something and checked back just for the heck of it. I don't even know what made me test a second time that day, it felt like such a crappy cycle...
I'm still sort of in disbelief lol :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

i got mine at 8dpo! stark white that morning but the test dried positive so i took a frer that afternoon and it was positive. that cycle i had no dips below coverline. every other cycle i would get one or dips below the coverline. here's a link to my bfp chart. i did have temps raise too when they normally didn't
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mailcmm

Bray... Thanks. I hope he flips but after all I read I would have to get my pelvis aligned.

Moter.. That's what I was doing, chiropractor 3 times weekly and excersize to strengthen the muscles. While my pain got better the chiropractor after a year said that it just wouldn't align and said there may be an underlying condition. So he sent me to the dr who did an X-ray and sent me to a neuro surgeon to look for pinched nerves and get a better look at my spinal arthritis. The neurosurgeon ordered a MRI but the idiots didn't do my pelvis so he ordered another and reffered me to a orthopedic specialist because he cant fix bones. I got my first bfp the day before my appointment and cancelled. Since I have been pregnant they ordered physical therapy but insurance won't cover it and they want $175 per visit and I wold need to go twice a week. Too pricey. I am gonna talk to the dr at my next apt and see what he thinks. Chiropractor isn't covered by insurance either and it was $150 per week for 3 visits and it didn't work. So my theory is if the pelvis won't stay aligned he will stay breech. And if that's the case I wil save my pennies and stuck it up and get a csection. I am not breast feeding so maybe they can give me something to make me loopy. I just never dreamed it could possibly cause a problem other then pain. He may flip for all I know but I am not counting on it. I just have a feeling he is staying this way. Would be par for the course with this pregnancy. Lol. Sucks about your network. I know what a pain that can be.

Colta.... I got my bfp at like 6dpo. Lol I really like the way your chart looks. Fxd for you girl.


----------



## moter98

that all sounds so complicated mail! i hope he flips somehow and gives you a break. like you don't have enough pain with all then not being aligned in the first place. what we do for our babies. :)


----------



## colta

Mail - That sounds nuts... I hope your munchkin decides to flip his cute lil butt around. :thumbup:

AFM - I do believe I will test tomorrow... so long as my temp stays up. I'll be letting ya'll know how it goes. It'd be nice to get an early BFP for once... it'd certainly make me feel a whole lot better about my chances. 

Anyway, wish me luck ladies... I'm off to the wild green yonder!


----------



## moter98

FX colta!!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> FX colta!!

Thanks moter!!


----------



## colta

BFN... nothing but a terrible grey evap line. :cry:


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> BFN... nothing but a terrible grey evap line. :cry:

Try again in a day other two.


----------



## mailcmm

Try again colta. What brand test did you use and if its not frer for the love of chocolate get some. Lol they truly are the best.


----------



## mailcmm

So Finn tried to flip last night. I was up from 2 on dealing with that. He kicked frantically for a while then moved on. I think he is sideways now. But can't tell. I know he's not in my ribs right now because I can sit up. Lol I try to locate him based on movement and most of my movement is on my right side above and below my belly button. Also low center but that can't be an arm. Has to be a foot because they are much more powerful. Like a quick shock to my organs where on the side it is more fluid. Maybe I will get luck. I do know that he got into a position last night that he didn't like at all. Lol need sleepy.


----------



## mailcmm

Nevermind.... He's back in my rib and hb on Doppler is 2 inches above my belly button to the right. Oh well. Maybe he will keep trying.


----------



## baby_bray

mailcmm said:


> Nevermind.... He's back in my rib and hb on Doppler is 2 inches above my belly button to the right. Oh well. Maybe he will keep trying.

Well it certainly sounds like he was at least trying! Here's to hoping he makes it around, without too much discomfort to you!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol it was scary. He started tossing like a fish out of water. Just glad he's happy again. Wasn't painful so much as too much to sleep through. He moves a lot normally but this was crazy. How are you feeling? Started stocking the nursery with girl stuff? Lol


----------



## baby_bray

Bought a few little outfits, nothing too pink, lol. Most of the stuff is relatively neutral.
We still haven't finished painting the nursery yet, I've got some taping off to do so I can finish my big vertical stripes and then we should be done with the painting portion. I've got white chair rail that will still have to be installed after that.
Hopefully here in the next 1/2 hour of so we're supposed to try and get the rest of this paint on the walls


----------



## baby_bray

colta said:


> BFN... nothing but a terrible grey evap line. :cry:

You're not out, till the witch says you're out...lets see what tomorrow brings.
Your temps are still up, who knows!


----------



## mailcmm

We have big stripes. On my Facebook page you can kinda see them in the pics. They are light blue and green. We are almost finished with the nursery. Have one more shower over thanksgiving and then I will need to buy a bunch of stuff. You need to post pictures so we can follow your nursery progression. We all love that sort of stuff.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> BFN... nothing but a terrible grey evap line. :cry:

you sure it was an evap? what kind of test was it? ic?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Lol it was scary. He started tossing like a fish out of water. Just glad he's happy again. Wasn't painful so much as too much to sleep through. He moves a lot normally but this was crazy. How are you feeling? Started stocking the nursery with girl stuff? Lol

so idk if this would work at all, but i did this when i had trapped gas to get it to move down lol! went on all fours with butt in the air. maybe that will help him to get turned around when he's trying. again, no idea if it would work, but worth a shot


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> BFN... nothing but a terrible grey evap line. :cry:
> 
> you sure it was an evap? what kind of test was it? ic?Click to expand...

I wasn't originally going to test, but than randomly found a $ store test in a box from when we moved, so I figured I'd give that a try to feed my poas addiction. 

As far as an evap goes... there is an extremely faint line where the test line should be... so light that it doesn't show up in pics. I'm assuming it's grey because it's too light to see color and it's not as wide as the control line. It's gotten lighter/harder to see as the test dried too... so I'm pretty sure it's an evap. 
But thats okay... I'll wait till af is due and if she doesn't show up, I'll retest and see how it goes. I'm not too upset... I just wanted a 10dpo bfp like everyone else. :blush:


----------



## moter98

hope this is the start of your bfp! you never know. :)


----------



## mailcmm

I had to get into all sorts of wierd positions for my kids cause they were sunny side up and it did nothing. My dr said at our apt when I asked if I could do anything not to bother that for every woman you find that says the excerises work you will find one that doesn't. I found this site called spinning babies that had a lot of info but saidnif the pelvis is unaligned it causes the uterus to twist at the bottom and without correcting that you don't really have a choice. So I looked more into the Webster maneuver which a chiropractor can do and it's still a 50/50 odd and better to wait til later. So we shall wait and see what the dr says at 30wks and again at 32 if he is still breech may look into that Webster maneuver more. Definitely wont try the inversion because it has risks and only a 50/50 probability. Risk free and 50/50 maybe but I am not taking risks at this point. The main thing I have found is that they can always flip back and it really isn't a huge issue until 34 weeks. I have 6 wks and he may flip if not we will see what can be done but it really looks from what I can tell to be up to him. That just cause you flip him at 36-38 weeks doesn't mean he can't go back. If at 36 he is still breech I will just take the csection and deal with it. I am scared of it ut at this point and how this journey has progressed starting to just go with it.

How are you doing? No more problems with the tear? When is your next apt/scan? Nursery details or pics? Talk to me. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I would buy some frers for the next test. I always had problems with the cheapies and my first test was almost gray so I am getting excited for you.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg Moter tomorrow is 23 weeks. Almost to vday!!!!


----------



## moter98

grrrr, was hoping that might work. oh well, a csection will be ok too. 
good here. uneventful. yay! next scan is the 31st. hoping to get an all clear. yep, getting closer to vday!! nursery is coming along great. got all the decals up, though some keep coming off the walls at the edges. i got a cute name block, some jungle stuffed animals. everything is ready except for the curtains and the pictures you suggested. just waiting on dh to hang them. should be done the day after Alex is born, lol! its come together really nicely! i'll have to put up some pics.


----------



## moter98

here it is. had to take a pic of all 4 walls seperately. can't get it all in on my iphone. not done yet but very close. just impatiently waiting on dh
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0868.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0869.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0870.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0871.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mailcmm

Yes please pics would be awesome! Sounds like you have made a lot of headway. Get a clear Elmer's glue stick for your decals. It will make them stick but won't be permanent.


----------



## moter98

i got some glue dots that aren't permanent. worked in most places, but some still come off. i've just finished putting double the glue dots on those areas. will see if that holds it. it's mostly the cheaper kind of decal i got that go around the doors. the ones above the crib have stayed, except for just a few edges, but the glue dots are holding them well.


----------



## moter98

being kicked alot today. love this stage. still small enough where i'm not uncomfortable and can get around easily, sleep comfortably. yet big enough to have a bump and feel kicks. so fun! though i will be really really happy when i'm 28 weeks. just may throw a party.


----------



## mailcmm

I wish I knew how you felt. I am a whale. Lol I get the whole 28 wks thing so happy about that. Don't know where it's all coming from because I have only gained 8lbs. But I am huge and awkward. So uncomfortable at night. I look at other women's numb pictures that are near me and think good lord why am I so round. Tom thi a second ago....

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/4957920335d56c80b755aa4279adab91.jpg


----------



## moter98

here's my bump pic from last week. not too big yet. i think he's laying low like ds did. every scan i've had his head has been right on my cervix. i've gained 15 pounds though. and a whole cup size....i do not want to give them up now lol! (always been flat chested)

could be cause its your 3rd and he's head up. how have you gained so little weight?! i don't know how you do it. i try and try to gain a normal amount, but my body just likes to put on weight during pregnancy i guess.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0838 copy.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mailcmm

Lol I can tell you it's not from a lack of eating. I think my fat is going to him. 5 weeks is all that separates us. Boobs haven't and won't change. They never have.


----------



## moter98

mine didn't at all with ds. so imagine my surprise this time around! gonna have a very hard time giving them up lol, and they are still small to most people's standards. my dh now says i can get a boob job and tummy tuck later if i want, bwahahaha. i told him it would cost about 20,000 for my new body. 
i've been trying to watch what i eat, staying at lower calories since i am so inactive now. eating high fiber diet, though not as clean as i was eating before preganancy. don't have so much willpower anymore. i probably could be eating a bit better.....once this darn halloween candy is gone


----------



## baby_bray

Mail requested progress pics of the nursery, so here we go!
1st pic- Is actually the bouquet I received at work on the Monday after we found out the gender. The card reads "I told you it was a girl." DH guessed girl from the get-go, and I was so sure it'd be a boy! Cutest "I told you so" ever <3 <3 <3
2nd pic- was my 18wk photo. I crossed off my "18" with pink paint and put a few hearts. No fancy editing, we've got a couple rooms torn apart, and one is my main computer room with the iMac for my photo editing. But you can see we had the wall taped off and cream above and light blue below.
3rd- Taped off stripes, painted and removed all the painters tape! Big difference! Love it! All but one wall has stripes, it'll just remain plain cream. It breaks up the room and keeps it from getting "dizzy-ing". Next will just be installing the new fan/light we bought, putting the chair rail around the room, and installing the flooring we ordered today.
 



Attached Files:







87BE395B-2D05-4E84-B1B4-D10DF9132A39-1236-00000035BD30FCD4.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









D0341E33-312A-479C-B51E-60C9A578E05A-1236-00000035B96B55ED.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5









80D5AC7E-19F4-4AF4-870E-90618164E069-1236-00000035BA0A74DE.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mailcmm

Bray... I love it! Ours is similar in the stripes. But mine are very light colors. Then we have chair rail and bead board on the bottom in white. We went with an owl theme we fell in love with. Have you picked bedding yet?


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats congrats congrats Moter..... 23 wks!!!!!


----------



## moter98

thanks mail!


----------



## baby_bray

I bought one set from Zulily that was pale orange and blue and had a puppy on it ( it was labeled puppt but it also sort of looked like a mouse too and the "toy" or something looked like cheese). We'll probably buy another set or two even if it's just sheets. I'll probably stick to the combination of orange and blue. I've seen some cute cribskirts that are have a really pretty zig-zag pattern. I like the idea of mixing the different patterns. I think it's whimsical when done right :) 

We have our crib/furniture all picked out and my parents have already said they'd get it for us, but we don't have them yet. We can't do much with them until we get some flooring down. We bought a house last year and have been renovating it alllllll year. We still have to do flooring in the back half of the house (where all 4 bedrooms are located, yikes) So we have 2 torn apart and moved everything into the other two rooms while we do them and then we'll swap.


----------



## mailcmm

Bray... That sounds like a nightmare. I can't imagine having to renovate right now. I can barely keep up with the housework. Lol but I do have 2 children running a,round. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

3 hr glucose today. I hate fasting!


----------



## baby_bray

Good luck mail! Hope everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## moter98

good luck mail! why do they keep making you do those? that would not be fun at all


----------



## MightyMom

The glucose tests are one of the worst pregnancy tests. Are we allowed to refuse them?


----------



## mailcmm

No we can't refuse them. If you have diabetes and it goes unattended baby can be diabetic for rest of life. I passed! Thank god that's over. Failed my fasting but passed the next 3 pulls one barely and the other 2 with flying colors. No more fasting for me. Yay! Also got signed up for my epidural. Insurance won't cover the p17 injection to prevent preterm labor so we will just take our chances. Over all a good day. Oh Bh have been pretty heavy today. Anyone get them and feel a massive amount of pressure in the pelvic area? Like you had to pee really really badly? Been debating whether to call but they aren't steady. Just random Bh. Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## mailcmm

moter98 said:


> good luck mail! why do they keep making you do those? that would not be fun at all

Because I pass out when I eat a big meal. And I failed both hour tests and barely passed my first 3 hour. They felt I was borderline diabetic and wanted to see if it got better or worse.


----------



## moter98

oh, i see! i get them often too. some i feel that pressure with. if its continuous pressure you might want to call and see what they think. also, if you feel uncomfortable with the amount of bh, it can't hurt to go in for NST either. i did that once with ds when i was getting them alot. it happened once to me every 1-2 minutes for a couple hours. really scared me! didn't amount to anything though.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks. Didn't have the pressure with one or two. I am thinking its just a bad day. Been long and I am tired. Add in lots of Bh and that pressure and I have an upset stomach. Finn moved to transverse and that is awful because he gives me reflux. Lol I just need to go to bed and wake up tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

Hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## baby_bray

Well, glad to hear you're not getting the "pressure" you were before.
Haven't had to deal with any BH yet. I thought I did a day or two ago, almost stopped me in my tracks and I had to think about it for a minute, but it was just my tummy that was upset.
Glad I didn't run worried to the ER, I'm pretty nervous about being the crazy lady who shows up to the ER for everything, since I work in the hospital. I've seen/heard of some pretty silly things....I know of someone who was convinced she was in early labor and freaking out and they hooked her up and told her to raise her hand when she had one of these "contractions"....and it was when baby moved. No dilation, no contractions...
I know it's always better safe than sorry, but I would be sooooo mortified...:blush:


----------



## moter98

i've been getting some weird bh, otherwise it's babies head or some other body part. the "normal" ones a portion of my stomach gets hard. the weird ones, i get a lump on one side and its really hard. freaks me out everytime!


----------



## television

Ive been getting bh for weeks now got kind of used to them now and its usually worse when i need a wee. yay 22 weeks had a bad few days though tired and just feeing ldown i start crying and cant stop.:dohh:
On a positive my brother and his oh have been trying for years and have lost lots of babies,so they decided to go down the ivf route so she was due to start in nov and they kind of stopped ttc but she missed her period and did a test and yep shes pregnant how strange. fingers crossed this lo makes it she usually loses about 6 weeks so just t praying she gets past it this time:happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... I hope that its a very sticky bean. She should get her progesterone checked. Hope you feel better. Hormones can be a wierd thing during pregnancy. Hang in there and think happy thoughts.

Bray... I hate calling the dr for anything because I don't want to be the crazy pregnant lady either. Lol

Moter... I get the same things. Regular Bh and then baby's head/butt pushing a hard lump. That's how I am sure he is still breech. Right now I think he is transverse. The hard lump randomly appears on the left or right of my belly button. 

Afm... 29 wks tomorrow!!!!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Ive been getting bh for weeks now got kind of used to them now and its usually worse when i need a wee. yay 22 weeks had a bad few days though tired and just feeing ldown i start crying and cant stop.:dohh:
> On a positive my brother and his oh have been trying for years and have lost lots of babies,so they decided to go down the ivf route so she was due to start in nov and they kind of stopped ttc but she missed her period and did a test and yep shes pregnant how strange. fingers crossed this lo makes it she usually loses about 6 weeks so just t praying she gets past it this time:happydance:

22 weeks already! wow, time sure does fly. 
congrats to your brother and hope this is their sticky


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Tv... I hope that its a very sticky bean. She should get her progesterone checked. Hope you feel better. Hormones can be a wierd thing during pregnancy. Hang in there and think happy thoughts.
> 
> Bray... I hate calling the dr for anything because I don't want to be the crazy pregnant lady either. Lol
> 
> Moter... I get the same things. Regular Bh and then baby's head/butt pushing a hard lump. That's how I am sure he is still breech. Right now I think he is transverse. The hard lump randomly appears on the left or right of my belly button.
> 
> Afm... 29 wks tomorrow!!!!

ah! i bet it's a head then when my stomach does that. it's always lower down, i don't have any kicks above belly button yet. hoping he turns around for you soon. eeeee! 29 weeks!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Ladies, please don't worry about being the crazy pregnant lady! If you thinIk you need to go to the hopital then go, if you have a question for the Dr. then call!!! I was worried about being the crazy pregnant lady running to L&D for every little think and I ended up having preterm contractions. Always trust you guy ;)

Bray- love the pics!

Mail- glad you passed!


----------



## colta

Hey all... just stopping in to give my weekly update. :winkwink: I'll be back later to read and respond, but I wanna get back to bed... 

So, 15dpo and no sign of AF. Temps still up... if she doesn't show today I'll test tomorrow.


----------



## mailcmm

You need to go ahead and test so you can get to the dr! 15dpo is more then enough time!!! Oh so exciting!


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> You need to go ahead and test so you can get to the dr! 15dpo is more then enough time!!! Oh so exciting!

You would think that... but I just tested with a FRER and no such luck.... stark white bfn.
I'm starting to wonder if maybe my O date is off... would explain why I'm still getting bfn's. In which case, if my O date is off... than I have no chance for a pregnancy this month. 
I'd say I'm out... onto next cycle and actual ttc'ing!


----------



## moter98

colta, looks like ff has your o date right. how long is your lp usually? could be later implantation also. i think its 6-12dpo implantation happens. so if it happened 12dpo, it would still take days for it too be high enough to turn an hpt positive. your chart looks just perfect! all those high temps, looks triphasic too


----------



## mailcmm

Colta I think your chart looks great. Hang in there. Test in 2 days if af doesn't come.


----------



## colta

Thanks ladies... I'm hoping against hope that this is it... 

Motor - My lp is usually no longer than 14 days, I have the odd time where it might be 13 days... but usually never longer than 14. I'm expecting AF to turn up today, but so far... there hasn't been any sign of her. 
No cramps, no terribly sore (.)(.), which is a usual sign of AF for me... no crazy angry mood swings, more teary ones... I dunno. 
I was thinking the same thing about my chart... that it kind of looked good, but I'm just not sure. I'm hoping that it's just me implanting on 12dpo... but I guess we'll see. :shrug:


----------



## baby_bray

Colta- still looks pretty good to me, I'll have my FX'd for you the next couple days! Don't get too discouraged!

AFM: Last night DH got to feel Abby kick for the first time!!!! It was perfect! 

I've been able to feel some of her movements from the outside for the last week or two. Most were just really small, but she's definitely getting stronger, and she's obviously getting bigger because they seem like they're hitting right above my belly button. I've been trying to get him to feel for over a week now and the poor guy must have thought I was getting a little loopy or something. He kept looking like he was gonna fall asleep while waiting. He even very sweetly and politely told me that feeling a kick just wasn't that big of a deal to him. At least he was honest, I know for most guys it doesn't really kick in until they hold them the first time, for us it's the second we get that BFP!
His eyes got to be the size of dinner plates!!! And he practically yelled "Was that my *child*?!" He was so bewildered! It was soooo precious <3


----------



## baby_bray

colta said:
 

> Thanks ladies... I'm hoping against hope that this is it...
> 
> Motor - My lp is usually no longer than 14 days, I have the odd time where it might be 13 days... but usually never longer than 14. I'm expecting AF to turn up today, but so far... there hasn't been any sign of her.
> No cramps, no terribly sore (.)(.), which is a usual sign of AF for me... no crazy angry mood swings, more teary ones... I dunno.
> I was thinking the same thing about my chart... that it kind of looked good, but I'm just not sure. I'm hoping that it's just me implanting on 12dpo... but I guess we'll see. :shrug:

I got more "pregnancy" symptoms before AF was due the cycle I got my BFP. And I had less symptoms overall than the months I got negatives. I had very very very light cramps, but I thought it was just impending AF, because that was what would usually happen. I was 110% convinced I was out the cycle we concieved.


----------



## colta

To be honest... this seems an awful lot like the last time I was pregnant. I didn't get a BFP until 17dpo. I'm both hoping that is the case and not hoping that is the case... I'm so scared that a later BFP might mean another miscarriage. 

That being said... my mother told me she wasn't able to get a BFP until she was quite late for myself and siblings... so maybe it just runs in the family? :shrug:


----------



## moter98

Well it's a good sign that you are officially late colta. Hoping that bfp shows up soon :)


----------



## MightyMom

I didn't have ANY preg symptoms with this BFP until I was 6 weeks or so. Never got sore (.)(.) either. I'm still holding out hope for you Colta!


----------



## television

colta said:


> To be honest... this seems an awful lot like the last time I was pregnant. I didn't get a BFP until 17dpo. I'm both hoping that is the case and not hoping that is the case... I'm so scared that a later BFP might mean another miscarriage.
> 
> That being said... my mother told me she wasn't able to get a BFP until she was quite late for myself and siblings... so maybe it just runs in the family? :shrug:

Any news today colta?


----------



## television

Hi everyone well had a crap 2 days ive had gastroenteritis not been nice just been drinking plenty of fluid and top of that terrible heart burn which is strange when ive hardly been eating maybe its all related but feel slightly better today


----------



## colta

television said:


> colta said:
> 
> 
> To be honest... this seems an awful lot like the last time I was pregnant. I didn't get a BFP until 17dpo. I'm both hoping that is the case and not hoping that is the case... I'm so scared that a later BFP might mean another miscarriage.
> 
> That being said... my mother told me she wasn't able to get a BFP until she was quite late for myself and siblings... so maybe it just runs in the family? :shrug:
> 
> Any news today colta?Click to expand...

Nope... not so much. No af and DH has asked me to wait another couple days to test... so yeah, not much to report. 
Temp went up a smidge and I've had these really weird pulling feelings to the left and right of my belly button and bad back pain this morning.
Crazy mood swings yesterday too... but yeah, not much to report. As soon as I know, ya'll know too! :thumbup:


----------



## colta

So, still twiddling my thumbs here.... no sign of af yet, although my possible 'pregnancy' symptoms have kicked up. 

As the day has gone by, my emotions have gotten SO out of whack. I got a shower this afternoon and when I go out, I just sat there in my pj's on the toilette being miserable about something (I'm not sure what about)... DH came in and asked what I was doing and I just started bawling my eyes out, I don't even know why! :dohh:

My bewbs have also begun to get more and more sore and bigger... they're awful uncomfortable right now. 

DH was nice and made supper for me tonight and I felt so sickly afterwards (and no... it wasn't his bad cooking. :winkwink:)... I'm also running a temp, have been all day.. 

So yeah, just thought I'd update with the who's and why's and when/if 18dpo rolls around, I'll let ya'll know the results of my test! FX for me ladies!


----------



## menb

Crossing everything over here, Colta!


----------



## moter98

Colta, your chart looks great! No temp drop at all. You have super willpower to not test. I never could wait. Too impatient lol


----------



## colta

Well... my temp went down a smidge today. Not a huge drop, only like 0.15 of a degree.. but still. 

However, my symptoms have kicked up majorly this morning. I woke up at 2:30, had to pee...7:30, same thing....10am (dh let me sleep in), same thing... 
My breasts are so sore and tender and if I don't eat something soon, I'm going to throw up... providing I can find food that won't make me throw up. 

So, I dunno... testing tomorrow if AF doesn't show up. I'm hoping all these signs point to BFP, but if it turns up negative... I just won't know what to think I suppose. :shrug:


----------



## baby_bray

Here's to hoping, *colta*!! FX'd!


----------



## moter98

well, your lp is supposed to remain the same. i suppose i have had some cycles where i was a day or two late, but 3 days? would be a major blow to get af that late! your temps are still high, i'm hoping this is your bfp!


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> well, your lp is supposed to remain the same. i suppose i have had some cycles where i was a day or two late, but 3 days? would be a major blow to get af that late! your temps are still high, i'm hoping this is your bfp!

Yeah... generally my LP is pretty stable, 12 to 15 days at the very most, but generally speaking its been 14 days for my past few cycles, which is why I'm wondering why I'm so late right now. 
I tell ya, I'm gonna be awful annoyed if AF arrives after all of this nonsense :dohh:
I'm hoping so very very much that tomorrow will be a bfp.


----------



## moter98

i'm hoping so too! FX!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all been a very busy weekend. I am so tired and uncomfortable. On the upside the walking dead is on tonight! Yay Bh seem to be getting more frequent but nothing crazy. So worried I will go into labor before 36 weeks. Have nightmares about it. I figure I have 6-8 wks left. Crazy how little time remains. I am crazy excited. 

Colta.... I am hoping you get your bfp tomorrow. And just because I have to be a pain in the toosh if it is positive get right into the dr and make them test your progesterone. I have everything crossed for you and know it will be great. If its not positive tomorrow call the dr anyway and get in. Ok I will stop being a total mom now. Lol best of luck for tomorrow am.


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Colta.... I am hoping you get your bfp tomorrow. And just because I have to be a pain in the toosh if it is positive get right into the dr and make them test your progesterone. I have everything crossed for you and know it will be great. If its not positive tomorrow call the dr anyway and get in. Ok I will stop being a total mom now. Lol best of luck for tomorrow am.

:thumbup: I promise... hand on heart, to get a hold of the doc asap.


----------



## menb

Can't wait to check back in with ya tomorrow, Colta! Good luck!! I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## menb

My pumping amounts have decreased significantly. I'm really bummed about it. I know stressing is the worst thing for me right now, but I was really hoping to provide breastmilk for longer than 3 months. I've got a call in to my LC, but I guess I'll need to begin thinking about formulas soon. I know many of you formula-fed (and plan on doing it again), but that just wasn't our plan so I'm pretty sad about it. :(


----------



## MightyMom

I would recommend renting a hospital grade pump to get your supply back up. Sometimes a better pump makes all the difference. Plus NEVER missing a feeding and making sure to pump if you only feed from one side. There's also a tea they sell that helped me, plus the More Milk Plus supplement, keeping hydrated, and making sure I had enough calories and calcium. I had a period where my milk was declining, and that is what helped me. Turns out my pump was inadequate and I wasn't eating properly.


----------



## mailcmm

I agree with mighty about the hospital pump. It didn't work for me but my milk ducts were severed during surgery when I was younger but I never really had breasts in the first place. the lc was sure this pump was just what I needed though. Also you can go to a Chinese herbalist. Apparently this really works. 

I hope your supply gets back up. And did you know that you can get the milk increasing effect from non alcoholic beer? All the benefits none of the bad stuff. 2 that I read that are really good are edringer weissbeir and kalibur. If you don't particularly care for beer sharps or oduls will do. This goes for all the Preggos as well. If you miss a beer you can do this. I personally drink for the the alcohol so just abstain. Lol 

Most of all if it doesn't happen don't beat yourself up. I know if you have to move to formula that it wasn't your plan but I promise it's no worse for your babies and you are no less of a mom. Easier said then done I know. Even as a 2 going on 3 time formula feeding mom I still feel guilty about it and hurt by the looks I get when I say we will be formula feeding. And most people don't know this but by 6 months only 13% of mothers are still breast feeding. That's according to the CDC. At 3 months its only 25%. And those percentages are of the 75% that start breastfeeding at birth. The other 25% starts with formula. 

Good luck and remember 3 months is a growth spurt and you have 2 to feed. Relax and I am sure it will increase to meet their needs.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta.... I am on the edge of my seat girl. Please let that test have 2 lines!!


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Colta.... I am on the edge of my seat girl. Please let that test have 2 lines!!

And me really hoping she gets her positive today[-o&lt;


----------



## mailcmm

The suspense is killing me! Still stalking colta!


----------



## colta

Not much to stalk unfortunately... another bfn. :nope:


----------



## mailcmm

That's so wierd. Your chart looks great and you are super late. You should really have them run some tests. There has got to be a reason.


----------



## moter98

that is so odd! i wonder if possibly ff has your o date wrong? its a possibility it was cd 18, but i'm not sure. just can't figure why your lp would be so late with no bfp. doesn't make sense. your lp should remain the same, within 2 days. so sorry colta. thought this was your bfp cycle. 
are you using opk's? that will really help take the guesswork out of ov day. also, if you can manage bd every other day, you would for sure hit your fertile window


----------



## television

colta said:


> Not much to stalk unfortunately... another bfn. :nope:

Ah im really sorry really thought it was going to your month :hugs:


----------



## colta

I'm so frustrated with everything today... I just want to crawl back into bed and never come back out. :growlmad:
Called my Dr, he won't refer me to a ob/gyn in my new city (even after he told me he would previously). So fine... I called the local women's health clinic, they said they only deal with women who are confirmed pregnant and I would either have to contact my family dr (which I don't have yet... still on a waiting list) or go to emerg to have a blood test. ](*,) I'm so frustrated and angry and sick of all of this. 
I just want to give up at this point... obviously something is screwed up with me. Maybe I'm just not meant to be a mom. :cry:


----------



## moter98

i'm sorry you are having such a hard time with the dr's colta. that must be so frustrating!! of course you are meant to be a mom!! i know it's hard to stay positive and want to keep trying when it just doesn't happen like you want it to. but, if you keep trying, i bet you will get your bfp. how soon can you get a reg dr? that might get the ball rolling with maybe at least getting some tests done.


----------



## baby_bray

Don't get too discouraged colta! You had at least 2 or 3 other cycles that looked alot like this one on your FF, and one of them you got a BFP. Your Dec 2011 one looks like you got your BFP on 18DPO. April and September 2012 cycles look like you had a LP more like 18 days since you got AF on 19DPO. You're certainly not broken! :hugs:


----------



## menb

Colta, it's not over yet for this month! Stay positive...we're here with you! Like everyone said, perhaps you o'd later than you thought! No AF yet, so there is still time for that BFP!


----------



## colta

Thanks for all the support guys... I appreciate it, although I'm sure ya'll probably would like a bit less drauma. :winkwink:

At any rate, I think I'm out for this month. Just went to the washroom and had a bit of light pink spotting and cramping has started up. I wouldn't be surprised if AF shows up tonight or tomorrow morning. 
:dohh: I'm thinking I must have O'd a little bit later than normal and that's what's going on. 
I'm fine with it though, I'm just happy to know what's going on. DH is being super supportive of everything and can't wait to start trying again after AF is gone... so it's okay.


----------



## mailcmm

Colts that just plain sucks. Get an opk and see if that helps. I would also take this time to get your dr situation figured out. They need to refer you to someone regardless. You need an ob. I don't know how you cope with socialized medicine. I would go insane or get arrested for being the worst patient ever. Lol


----------



## television

colta said:


> Thanks for all the support guys... I appreciate it, although I'm sure ya'll probably would like a bit less drauma. :winkwink:
> 
> At any rate, I think I'm out for this month. Just went to the washroom and had a bit of light pink spotting and cramping has started up. I wouldn't be surprised if AF shows up tonight or tomorrow morning.
> :dohh: I'm thinking I must have O'd a little bit later than normal and that's what's going on.
> I'm fine with it though, I'm just happy to know what's going on. DH is being super supportive of everything and can't wait to start trying again after AF is gone... so it's okay.

Ah stay positive it will happen probably when you least expect it :hugs:


----------



## BERDC99

Hope all is weel with you ladies!

Colta- You will get your BFP soon enough. Make sure this nexy cycle you dtd every other day before, during, and after what you thik it your fertile period. 

Twinkie- What is wrong with the baby? Seen you were taking him to the doctor again. 

Menb- Decrease in milk production was one of the reasons I had to stop with pumping. Also when I came back to work it was just to much for me to do. Not much longer and you go back to work right?

Mail- Loving the Walking Dead this season. Wish the episodes were two hours long. 

AFM- We woke up to four inches on snow today. Glad the temp stayed up as long as it did cause not two hours from here in the WV mountains they got over two feet of snow. Husband called a little while ago and the power has gone off at my house. Very cold! As soon as I get off work we will be moving food to one frig and hooking the generator up. Electric company is saying 3-4 days till it is back on. Just wonderful when it is 28 degree with a wind chill of 21 degrees. Husband and the baby and upstair where it is still warm. Have to run to Lowes to buy heaters. Hope my tablet is charged this evening so I can catch up on some reading.


----------



## Twinkie210

Colta- I would be super mad at the whole Dr. situation! I can't believe that you have to get on a waiting list to see a Dr. I guess I am just used to calling up and office and getting and appt, but I know it doesn't work that way in Canada. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hopefully AF shows so you can start fresh and get to doing some BDing! Oh and feel free to impose your drama on us, that is what we are here for :)

Berdc- Nothing is wrong with the baby. He was sent for a hip ultrasound because he was breech, but they ususally turn out fine and his was. Thanks for the concern though!

Little guy also had his one month checkup today and those of you that saw FB know that his appt was f-d up and they told me they couldn't see him because all their appts for "physicals" were filled. I was pissed because I made the appt, it wasn't my fault they didn't put it in the computer and DH had taken the day off work to go to the appt. Worse yet, they said they were completely booked until next week. I even asked if they could let him take an appt they save for sick and walk ins, since it was their error not mine and they said no they couldn't. Well I had to leave to get him to his hip ultrasound, so I called back and asked if there was any way to fit him in this afternoon and the lady I talked to then was nice and said that they would work him in (I mean how long does a well baby check take anyway???) So long story short, little guy is now 12lb 8oz and 23in long! Growing like a weed! I asked the Dr. about giving him cereal in his bottle, since he eats so much and is always hungry and he said we could if we want to but he doesn't need it and that we couldn't over feed him, babies know how much they want to eat and would spit up if they ate too much. I am glad his is growing well, DH wants me to quit pumping and put him on formula, but I feel like this is finally a victory against all my breastfeeding (or pumping) naysayers in my family!


----------



## colta

Hey all... so, the witch has officially got me. I'm cd1 today.


----------



## moter98

Boo! Sorry colta. 
Onwards and upwards! It's gonna happen, only a matter of time :)


----------



## mailcmm

So sorry colta. Hang in there it's a new cycle. 

Hi all. Super tired had a 12 hour day. About to curl up with my dog and go to sleep. Will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## mailcmm

Managed an even longer day yesterday. It's hard creating masterpieces. Finn and i plan on staying in bed all day. I am wiped from Halloween. Hope everybody had a great day.


----------



## mailcmm

Damn Moter I missed it!!! Happy 24 weeks!!!!!! You have made it to vday. I bet you are so happy. I am so happy for you. Big step girl big step.


----------



## baby_bray

Hey gang!
Happy V-Day motor! Just noticed that! How exciting!

AFM: Halloween went well. Nowhere near as many trick-or-treaters as I was hoping, but we got some really cute ones. Since we didn't get many, I gave out big handfuls and one little boy (maybe only 4 or 5) was soooo cute and looked up in disbelief and goes "I *love* this neighborhood!"
We worked on our flooring while we waited for any doorbell rings. We got the guestroom laid this last week and the nursery done last night!!! Yippee!!! Just baseboards and chair rails now! Can't wait to start filling it with furniture and everything now!!! <3


----------



## BERDC99

Why is it so quite today? 
How is everybody?


----------



## mailcmm

It's been quiet for days. How are you and Olivia doing?


----------



## moter98

Thanks mail!

Had my scan yesterday. Everything checked out great! I am now off bed rest. Allowed to workout and lift up to 15 lbs. I can pick ds up too, but only now and then and more out of necessity type thing. Dr thinks I will be just fine from here on out now


----------



## mailcmm

That is so great. I am very happy it all turned out ok. You must be very relieved. 

I have been in bed all day. Did way too much over the last couple of days between work and Halloween. 30 wks tomorrow. I also have a dr apt.


----------



## moter98

I am so happy to be off this bed rest sentence! 10 weeks was long enough. Took ds to chuck e cheese today and he had a blast

Hope you get some rest and your appt goes well tomorrow


----------



## mailcmm

I loathe chuck e cheese. Lol but ours is yucky. My kids have been 2 times and both were field trips. Lol I bet ds was so happy to be out with mommy.

I am hoping the apt goes well. Sure it will be for the most part. I am pretty sure Finn is still breech, or rather transverse. His movements are on my left and right side. I also think his spine is up in my ribs. Like a rainbow around my belly button.


----------



## moter98

I hate the food. We don't eat there. We eat somewhere else first and then just go to play the games. It's a way better deal anyway cause there's always coupons for 100 tokens for $20. 
There's still time for Finn to turn!


----------



## BERDC99

Mail-Olivia and I are going great. She is getting so big and learning new things everyday. She now laughs out loud, tryst to roll over, and makes farting noises with her mouth. We just love her, she is so funny. We go next week for her four month shots. Anxious to see how much she weighs. I think close to 13 pounds which is great considering she weighed less that 4 at birth.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... Our whole chuck e cheese is gross, not just the food. Games are always broken and the kids that go there are monsters. And the band is falling apart. It's pretty funny to watch that though. Lol at this point I am hoping he doesn't turn. He's tried twice. First time was bad for him and the second time I had the worst pain ever and he went nuts again. Today I will talk to the dr about my pelvic problems. See what he thinks. I don't want to make an already bad problem worse. I have lived in constant tolerable pain for 6 years and am now worried a natural birth may be a bad idea. Especially if he turns and that pain stays. It was awful and I couldn't take anything. The more pregnant I have gotten the worse my back has gotten. It takes me a couple of minutes to stand up after getting out of bed or rising from sitting. It's the worst.

Berdc.... She is growing so fast. That is awesome. Let us know how the appointment goes.


----------



## moter98

we just got a new and updated chuck e cheese. it doesn't even have the band characters! but ds likes the games and we are limited with things to do in the winter. there's a bounce depot, air maxx and chuck e cheese in the area. and that's about it, unless you want to travel farther, which we don't much of in the winter. too dang cold, lol!

well, at least you are on your last stretch and Finn will be here before you know it. those last weeks are horrible without the added back pain and big baby! i feel for you.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am exhausted! Little guy is rather colicky and I feel like all I do is feed him, pump, and wash bottles! I think he is not feeling the greatest either, because he is only eating about half the amount of milk he normally does :(

Moter- congrats on Vday!!!

Mail- Your kids looked great on Halloween!

Berdc- Wow Olivia is really growing. I saw the video on FB, she is a doll!


----------



## moter98

Awe, poor guy. Have you tried putting him to sleep in an upright position? Like in a swing or carseat? Movement worked for ds when he was colicky. We put him in the swing in an upright position, swing set to max. Also, Enfamil AR was the only milk he could keep down. It was amazing the difference once we finally found the right formula. ( I know you are bf though and may not want to try formula)


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... Colic is the worst. Like Moter I had to switch what I was feeding. Soy worked for us. Maybe you are eating something that doesn't agree with him? Thanks about the costumes. We work crazy hard to make costumes.

Dr apt went ok. Getting an us on Monday to measure my cervix and Finn is still breech. Dr said my pelvis shouldn't effect him being breech at all but I am not buying that. Said he feels he can flip him with out a problem but I am too scared to try. Too much could go wrong. He said if he is still breech at 36 it will be my decision. So wait we shall.


----------



## baby_bray

Took some photos for my Halloween 20wk halfway point! :happydance:
The bump has definitely blossomed in the last week or so <3
 



Attached Files:







20wks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mailcmm

I see a bump in this one. Last one just made me ill lol. I am a whale. We went to a craft fair today and i heard several people say shes about to pop. Technically I have 10 weeks left. I know I won't make it that long but still. I am huge.


----------



## Twinkie210

Bray- You look awesome! And I love that shirt! I wish I had one when I was pregnant, that is such a great idea! 

Mail- Your Dr. sounds like mine! He said my little guy had plenty room to flip, but I think it was BS, plus he kept telling me since I had DS #1 vaginally, we knew I had a "proven pelvis" and I shouldn't have any problems delivering little guy vaginally. Well he kind of went back on that statement after he saw the size of Liam after my CS, LOL. I bet Finn stays breech.

Thanks for all the suggestions for the colic. I am pumping but he also gets formula and we have him on similac sensitive. I have thought that maybe it is something I am eating, but other than milk and caffeine, my diet changes from day to day. I am going to cut out the daily iced coffees an see if that helps (ugh! I was just getting used to drinking them again!) He likes to sleep in his carseat, but only if he falls asleep in the car first. He only swings sometimes and he HATES his bouncy seat. I just need to figure out what works for him...


----------



## moter98

twinkie, you can also try mylicon drops or gripe water. never worked for us, but does for some colicky babies.


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... You will figure it out. And if you bring him in in his car seat and he's asleep let him sleep. Lol I have an us tomorrow to measure my cervix. I don't think he's gonna turn either but we shall see. Still have time as they say. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

So if Finn turns dh and I will both be amazed. Lol his back is to my cervix and he's stuffed in there like a thanksgiving turkey. He weighs 4 lbs at 30 weeks. She said that because of his size we have less time for him to turn and she said he looks mighty comfy. Upon getting in the car dh looked at me and said c section it is. We still have a couple of weeks so we shall see. She checked my cervix which is very long and closed. 4cm long. So looking good.


----------



## baby_bray

Good luck today *mailcmm*! Hope Finn cooperates! Got my fingers crossed for you that he just randomly turns at some point and you don't even realize he's done it :)


----------



## mailcmm

I am now fully on hoping he doesn't turn. From my research and the state of my pelvis I am worried how much more damage I can take before its completely permanent. I can barely get up. When moving from sitting to standing I have to stay bent over until I can finally straighten my spine without agonizing pain. Can't sleep on my side because my hip feels like a knife is being plunged into it. Before we got pregnant I was in the process of seeing an orthopedic surgeon to get a full diagnosis but got a bfp the day before my MRI and X-ray apt. So I cancelled it. The chiropractor I was seeing said he couldn't fix the problem and referred me to a dr. I never thought that the problem could have been caused by my first 2 pregnancies ending prosteirior. But when I looked into breech babies the biggest thing you find is misaligned pelvis and getting a chiro to correct it so baby can turn. Also Finn is large and even if he's only 8-9 lbs I am wondering what that will do to my already bad pelvis. He's 4 lbs now and we still have weeks to go. I'm just scared I guess. I am not into natural child birth at all. Give me my drugs. Don't relish the idea of a c but won't be the end of the world if it happens. I'm not looking for any medals or praise just a quick,pain free, no harm causing birth. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- we have tried the gas drops and gripe water. The colic calm works sometimes. 

Mail- I say just let Finn decide and accept which ever position he wants to be in and relax. If he is 4lbs at 30 weeks, he will probably be around 9lbs at full term since they gain around half a pound a week at the end. I can't imagine carrying around that big of a baby with a bad back/pelvis. My hips and back hurt so badly at the end with little guy and I haven't had any problems before. I hope for your sake that he decides to come at 37 weeks, so he is still full term, but gives you a few less weeks of torture.


----------



## baby_bray

Mail, I like what Twinkie said. Let him do his thing and whatever will be, will be. Hope the back/hip pain lets up though...my sciatic pain was so horrible until about 19wks when she finally "escaped" my pelvis...I can't even imagine not even being able to straighten or lay on my side...stick in there :hugs:

AFM: Had my big 20wk anatomy scan and everything went wonderfully. Abigail is *still* a girl! *whew* We'd be happy with either gender but once we found out girl and bought a few things, it was like my big fear that the next ultrasound they'd say boy, lol! She measured in at 20+5 @ 20+6, pretty close to being right on track. Estimated weight was a bit over 14oz. She was just lovely...<3
She's breech right now, but it's still way early, so that's what I'd expect. She was extremely active, bouncing and squirming all around, it was so cute. I'll see about editing a pic into this post when I get home. :cloud9:


----------



## mailcmm

I wish the pain was pregnancy related but had been suffering with this for years before this pregnancy. I lived on flexeril and hydrocodone on bad days. Now I can't take anything. Now the little bugger has added tachycardia to the list of crap pregnancy symptoms. Finally got my heart rate down at 10pm. 6hrs of a rapid heart rate was awful. Feeling better and ready for bed. Just disappointed in the election.


----------



## moter98

heavy heart today :( stupid election business ruined my day!

mail, hope you can hang in there a get through these last weeks. maybe you have just 6 weeks or less to go since Finn is so big, they will probably want to take him early. then you can get your back all sorted out finally!


----------



## television

Yay made it to v day woop woop


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia got shots yesterday. :( She now weighs 12 pounds and is 24 inches long.


----------



## baby_bray

Congrats on V-Day TV!!!! <3 I can't wait to hit mine, just 3 more weeks.....


----------



## mailcmm

31 weeks today! Almost there. So ready to hold my baby. Ready for my heart rate to get normal. Still over 100 but no crazy spikes. Back getting worse. I think the ligaments have started to relax? Takes effort to get my legs moving. Feels really wierd like my brain says move and there is a delay. Lol 


How is everyone? Colta where are you in this cycle? What are you doing differently?


----------



## baby_bray

My favorite 2 from my 20wk U/S. A sweet little profile and a cool little view of nose/nostrils and lips, looking straight on <3
 



Attached Files:







20wk profile.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1









20wk nose:lips.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mailcmm

So cute bray! Such exciting times.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Olivia got shots yesterday. :( She now weighs 12 pounds and is 24 inches long.

poor girl! shots are so hard when they are little cause they always do so many at once.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Yay made it to v day woop woop

yahoo for v day tv!!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> 31 weeks today! Almost there. So ready to hold my baby. Ready for my heart rate to get normal. Still over 100 but no crazy spikes. Back getting worse. I think the ligaments have started to relax? Takes effort to get my legs moving. Feels really wierd like my brain says move and there is a delay. Lol
> 
> 
> How is everyone? Colta where are you in this cycle? What are you doing differently?

mail, you are almost there already. :thumbup: does your heart beat that fast all the time or sporadically? with all you've had to go through, i bet you will be very very happy when Finn is here!!!!


----------



## moter98

baby_bray said:


> My favorite 2 from my 20wk U/S. A sweet little profile and a cool little view of nose/nostrils and lips, looking straight on <3

that's some great scan pics!!!


----------



## menb

So glad to check in and see that everyone is doing well! 

Mail, I hope your discomfort subsides soon or enough for you to enjoy these last few weeks of closeness with your baby. 

Colta, sorry about AF, but it's not over yet! DTD every other day and let's catch that eggy!! :)

Berdc, Olivia is such a cutie! 12 pounds! Wow!! Good job, Mama! Yeah, either going back to work November 27 or December 17. Still trying to figure out if they'll let me take 3 additional weeks (even if don't get paid).

Moter, glad your doc appointment went well, you're off bed rest and the doc thinks all will be good. 

TV, yay for V-Day!!! Wahoo...

Twinkie, wow Liam is do much bigger than the twins already. I guess they'll catch up soon enough. :) He always looks so happy! Why does your husband want you to stop pumping? 

Bray, that shirt is too cute and clever. I'm pretty sure we're done, but if not, I'll definitely be stealing that idea! :)

Mighty, how's it going with you?

We had a NICU follow-up appointment last week and the twins are doing fantastic. They are hitting many developmental milestones right on time. They are up to 10lbs12oz (K) and 10lbs10oz (B). Yep, he's caught up to her finally. That's because he takes almost 5oz of breastmilk each feeding and she's still taking 4oz. The doc was shocked and impressed that either was taking that much. I guess they really are doing well for 16 weeks (10 weeks adjusted). 

Well, Bernard just showed me how to use Tumblr & Jnstagrsm so check out some newly posted pics! Check em out!

www.bbeingdad.tumblr.com


----------



## colta

Hey all... hows everyone doing?

Menb - Glad to hear the twins are doing good. 
TV - Yay for V day!
Motor - :thumbup: on doctor appt... 

That's all I can remember right now. :blush: 

I'm getting close to ovulation and believe. I've been temping and whatnot and have been bd'ing every other day.... I dunno, we're not at 'red alert' of ttc'ing just yet. 
I've had a pretty emotional week though. I was doing my pediatric rotation for nursing this week and just found out that a lil baby that was in the PICU has passed away. It's extremely sad, we were really routing for the poor little guy. I can't imagine what his poor parents are going through.


----------



## MightyMom

Sorry I haven't been on much! I received surprise orders and will be moving on Saturday. It is short notice to say the least and I've been struggling to pack what I will need between moves. My gender scan is Wed. as well as a teeth cleaning I am in desperate need of. Haven't had so many negative pregnancy symptoms in my LIFE but my goodness Cole-Cat is insistent on making this miserable for me. Had a terrible bought of MS on Thursday, could barely keep anything down. Just as quick, it was gone! Trying to sell as much as possible between now and Saturday, it is all just very time consuming. I'm sure I'll be on more once we are moved and settled. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... I feel ya!!! Everyday it seems there is something else.

I have bronchitis. Went to the ER because the cough is horrific. Heart rate still over 100. This am is was 120. Had chest pains Friday night but not sure if it was heartburn or a heart attack but it went away. Now I can only pee if I squat. Sitting seems to block my ability to go. And the icky hemerriods have reared their ugly head. Never been so miserable in my life. But hey I got to listen to Finn for an hour today. They did an nst at the hospital. All was good. At least he's happy lol


----------



## baby_bray

Aww...mail. You're definitely getting a rough go at things...hope Finn doesn't try and throw in too many more surprises before he makes his arrival.


----------



## moter98

Oh mail, I feel so bad for you! You make sure your dh helps out as much as possible. Maybe he should give you a daily massage and run you a bath, and take care of the kids.


----------



## mailcmm

He has it too. We are both laid up. Fever, horrible coughs, etc. at least he can take medicine though.


----------



## moter98

Oh no! Get better soon


----------



## mailcmm

26 weeks Moter!!! Almost to the third tri!! So happy for you.


----------



## colta

Hey all... just thought I'd pop in and update... 

I am currently cd14, looking like I may have ovulated today... DH and I have been doing some serious bd'ing, so fingers crossed!! :thumbup:


----------



## baby_bray

Hope you catch that egg Colta!!! :happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

Hope this is it for you Colta.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Mighty... I feel ya!!! Everyday it seems there is something else.
> 
> I have bronchitis. Went to the ER because the cough is horrific. Heart rate still over 100. This am is was 120. Had chest pains Friday night but not sure if it was heartburn or a heart attack but it went away. Now I can only pee if I squat. Sitting seems to block my ability to go. And the icky hemerriods have reared their ugly head. Never been so miserable in my life. But hey I got to listen to Finn for an hour today. They did an nst at the hospital. All was good. At least he's happy lol

:hugs: im sorry you feel so down and your suffering hopefully you'll feel better soon


----------



## television

Tell you what these weeks are going quick scary, dreading giving birth lol.


----------



## baby_bray

television said:


> Tell you what these weeks are going quick scary, dreading giving birth lol.

I was just talking to DH about this! The "birth" part hasn't quite hit me, but I all of a sudden am super nervous about my water breaking! I know most people's waters break or are broken in the hospital. But I am paranoid about soaking the mattress through and through at night or something! I'm nervous I'm going to have to buy a waterproof pad or sleep with a stack of towels!


----------



## television

baby_bray said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> Tell you what these weeks are going quick scary, dreading giving birth lol.
> 
> I was just talking to DH about this! The "birth" part hasn't quite hit me, but I all of a sudden am super nervous about my water breaking! I know most people's waters break or are broken in the hospital. But I am paranoid about soaking the mattress through and through at night or something! I'm nervous I'm going to have to buy a waterproof pad or sleep with a stack of towels!Click to expand...

I dont really worry about waters breaking kind of put it to the back of my mind, and were ds they didnt go until mw was just about to break them so im hoping this time its the same. Im just think about the giving birth part, i did it on small amount of gas and air last time and it wasnt to bad so hoping for an easy time again[-o&lt;


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. 

Colta. Fxd for you. Hope you guys catch that egg! 

Tv and bray... I worry about it more and more. Mostly scared of going into labor while he's breech. I read its better to just get a c then go into labor first. My first 2 popped right out but this little bugger doesn't do anything they way I remember. Lol

Afm... Still suffering. Cough is worse and has really settled into my chest. I am a wheezer now, and a gurgler. Also tore a ligament. It's killing me. Continuous low grade fevers as well. Drs office doesn't seem to care but I am worried this may get worse or turn into pneumonia. Oh well. Laid up and trying to rest and stay hydrated. The hydrated bit seems to be eluding me. No matter how much I drink my lips are chapped and bleeding.


----------



## baby_bray

:( Sorry to hear you're still under the weather Mail...It's been pretty chilly down here in FL the last few days! I'm originally from up north in Maine and I've told just about everybody that the cold down here feels colder than up north! The humidity makes it seem there's icewater running through your veins!!
I feel you on the hydration front...My lips feel like sandpaper...Doesn't matter what I seem to do.


----------



## moter98

6 months today! here's my bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0963.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> 6 months today! here's my bump

Ah a neat bump:happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

6 months!!! omg that is just awesome. Great pick! And just think in 6 wks you could be this big....

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/5ccf904e6380c7098db8527b12c2121d.jpg

Lol pardon my messy room but still sick.


----------



## mailcmm

Bray... I am only slightly east of you. Weather has been the same here. I will be in crestview on Thursday-Saturday for the holiday and a shower. Hopefully the weather will be mild.


----------



## mailcmm

Just measured my circumference and I am gonna give Twinkie a run for her money. Lol 43.5" around. And I am supposed to have 8weeks left to my due date but always knew I wasn't making it to that. 4-6 weeks left.


----------



## moter98

Cute bump! 
My circumference is 36" so far. I've got a ways to go yet! Wonder how many more inches ill gain. I gained exactly 10" with ds.


----------



## baby_bray

Had my 22wk appt today and our midwife went over the ultrasound report from a week or so ago. Everything is looking spot on for little Abby. She was measuring in at a little over the 50% percentile. Not too big, not too small...she's juuuuuuust right <3
In 2-6weeks I have to do my glucose tolerance test and I just found out within the last week that our lab does the 1hr test now vs the 2hr test! No fasting and I don't have to hang around as long, woohoo!

The last two weeks have been a growth spurt or something ! I know I'm wasn't *huge* before and I'm certainly still not big, but I've gained 6lbs in 3 weeks! I doubled my overall weight gain in just 3wks!! Eeek! I may have been a bit indulgent the last few weeks....I'll have to start watching myself and make sure I'm leaning towards the healthy stuff...


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Just measured my circumference and I am gonna give Twinkie a run for her money. Lol 43.5" around. And I am supposed to have 8weeks left to my due date but always knew I wasn't making it to that. 4-6 weeks left.

Ive just measured not sure ive done it right but im 38" seems big??


----------



## moter98

television said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Just measured my circumference and I am gonna give Twinkie a run for her money. Lol 43.5" around. And I am supposed to have 8weeks left to my due date but always knew I wasn't making it to that. 4-6 weeks left.
> 
> Ive just measured not sure ive done it right but im 38" seems big??Click to expand...

It all depends what you started at and how much/fast baby is growing. Everyone will have a different sized bump


----------



## mailcmm

I have always been more hourglass. My hips and top are way bigger then my waist and I have a very short torso but my wait measurement is 28 normally. My hips are 36. Same as my bust so I have gained 14.5" and only 11 lbs as of today. And Finn weighs about 4 so I am very proud. Still look huge. I hear people mutter she's about to pop all the time lol.

As for the bronchitis... Went to ob today. Couldn't take it anymore. The ER dr said they couldn't do anything and usually he would be right but in pregnant women they like to treat agresssively as the cough can tear ligaments which I did. So now I am doubled over in horrific pain with each cough sometimes in tears. So I got all sorts of meds and truthfully dr says they are ok and I am running with it because I cannot continue with this pain. I cough every 30 seconds and so basically it's like getting knifed every 30 secs. I have antibiotics, an inhaler and cough syrup with hydrocodone. The last he said to use sparingly but at least 2 times a day to get relief for the tear. All that being said because they didn't treat me it can take weeks for the tear to heal because I will have the cough til at least next week and the tear won't heal until the cough is gone. If Finn turns the tear won't heal til next year. Yay! So let's all pray for a nice breech c section. And to add insult to injury the tear is where Finns head is so every movement is as bad as a cough. Just counting the minutes to 10 pm so I can take my medicine and get the first sleep I will have had since last week.


----------



## baby_bray

Oh Mail...hope you're able to get peace and you start healing! Hope tonight's sleep is the best you've had in ages.
I'm super impressed with your self control, 11lbs so far!! Like I said, I went from 6lb to 12lb in just 3wks. Still on track, but I can't do that every 3 weeks I've still got 18wks to go!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

I've taken that cough syrup before. It's GREAT. It will really help you! Sucks that you got a tear, I hope Finn keeps still for you. :/


----------



## mailcmm

Omg that was the best sleep ever. Went 3 full hours before needing to pee and that was dead sleep. Then I coughed maybe twice and fell back to sleep. Got a full night. Still don't feel better but really welcomed the rest. Finn was still squirming when I woke up which was nice because they said he would move less with the meds and not to worry but we worry. Lol it's what I do best.now I am on my daytime meds. All OTC and and on the a list. The cold was bad but bearable this tear is not. Today I have a regular ob appointment. My ob office is wonderful. They have a wellness center so yesterday I saw a family practitioner that is up on pregnant people. That really helps because the ER doc had to pull out his smart phone to see what I could take. Lol

Bray... You will do just fine. I don't know why I haven't gained any weight but am heavier then you. Very glad to shift this weight around. Also with your line of work you will be back in shape in no time. I don't work out... EVER... Lol I will be getting back into a kitchen though and will drop weight quick. 

Going to be a long weekend. My baby girl is going to a huge horse show. I mean huge. Cash prizes for every event. She could win about $500 dollars. This will also be the start of her national rating. I am so nervous for her. There will be lots of fb pictures. Dh wants me to stay home as it is out of town and we need to stay in a hotel but I can't miss this. So hoping by tomorrow the antibiotics and other meds have me feeling up to my job as hair/makeup/wardrobe. Lol


----------



## moter98

11 lbs?! you can have some of my weight gain mail, lol. ah well, it's for a good cause. i'm glad i can finally work out again, that should help a little bit with the gaining. though i've already gained 20 lbs, yikes! hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks, me too. 20 lbs isn't so bad. I think I just am not gaining my fat store. Y'all need some padding. Lol I don't. 32 weeks tomorrow! You must be so glad to be done with being a couch potato. I want out of my sick bed. I have so much to do and no time left. How's your nursery coming?


----------



## moter98

Well, I've gained plenty of fat stores already, ha! Yep, life is so much better now that I can get back to a more normal routine. Hope you can get back to it soon too. It's hard being stuck in bed. Nursery is almost done. Still waitin on dh to hang some pictures and holdbacks and move crib mattress. Then I think I'm all done with nursery


----------



## television

25 weeks yay.Every weeks just feels that bit better. Ive gained about 14lbs which probably isnt great but i like food lol


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats tv!!! 25 weeks and moving right along. I like food too. Believe me I'm not dieting. I don't know where the food is going? Lol


----------



## colta

Congrats on 25 weeks TV! That's fantastic. Oh you ladies are so far ahead of me... I'll never catch up. :winkwink:

Well... looks like I'm 3dpo today. Today's temp moved my O date ahead one day, but I feel better about it doing so... that was the day I was having really strong ovulation cramping and mucho cm... so I think that was the day. 
I have a really good feeling about this cycle, I'm so hoping this is it.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Just measured my circumference and I am gonna give Twinkie a run for her money. Lol 43.5" around. And I am supposed to have 8weeks left to my due date but always knew I wasn't making it to that. 4-6 weeks left.

LOL, I was 48" at 38 weeks- you may squeak out ahead ;)


----------



## MightyMom

So glad you got some much needed rest mail!! I told you that stuff is great. :) I hope another couple night of rest will have you feeling good enough to get your daughter ready for the big competition. :)

Bray, don't feel bad about the weight gain. I gained 45lbs with my first. 20lbs came off immediately when I gave birth, then lost 10lbs more over 3 months. Never lost the last 10lbs, but that is because I stopped dieting so we could TTC again. So even if you gain a ton like I did, it comes off really fast.

Motor, I can't wait to see pictures of the finished nursery!! I am living vicariously through you since we can't decorate yet. We are moving Saturday, so no decorating for me. Boo.

Exciting news!! We had our gender scan today! Anyone want to take a guess on boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







Waving Hi.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twinkie210

Hmmm, I am going with boy, but I am a terrible guesser!

For those of you worried about weight gain, I gained 40lbs with my first and 50lbs with little guy, so I wouldn't fret ;) And I only have 14 more lbs to go before I am back to my original weight, which I am super proud of! To be truthful I would be happy just losing 10 of it.

Good Luck Colta!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Hmmm, I am going with boy, but I am a terrible guesser!
> 
> For those of you worried about weight gain, I gained 40lbs with my first and 50lbs with little guy, so I wouldn't fret ;) And I only have 14 more lbs to go before I am back to my original weight, which I am super proud of! To be truthful I would be happy just losing 10 of it.
> 
> Good Luck Colta!

that's reassuring!
i gained 42 with #1. took me 6 months and a ton of working out and dieting to lose it all again. i was hoping to gain less this time around


----------



## Twinkie210

I lost all of the weight in 6 weeks with #1, but I was 20 and a full time student, so I was constantly busy, the weight just pretty much fell off. This time around I knew it would be harder to lose because I have struggled with weight gain for the past few years. I gained 40lbs back after I graduated college, then lost 30 of it last year, on a 5'3" frame, that is a lot of weight! Plus I am almost 30 now, so my metabolism is not what it used to be :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I lost all of the weight in 6 weeks with #1, but I was 20 and a full time student, so I was constantly busy, the weight just pretty much fell off. This time around I knew it would be harder to lose because I have struggled with weight gain for the past few years. I gained 40lbs back after I graduated college, then lost 30 of it last year, on a 5'3" frame, that is a lot of weight! Plus I am almost 30 now, so my metabolism is not what it used to be :)

I was 30 with #1. Now 33, my poor metabolism is getting even slower lol!


----------



## baby_bray

:hugs: You ladies make me feel so much better. 
I'm teeny, but I have a really hard time making myself work out...and that's sort of bad coming from a military member. 
We really don't have a structured workout regiment as far as some hospital work sections, it's all done on your own time. We have big physical fitness tests twice a year (or once a year if you score *really* high). I'll have to pass my physical fitness test by 6 months postpartum.

Oooo, MightyMom, I love pictures <3 Hmm....I'm usually a poor guesser...but I'll take a shot in the dark and guess....:blue:!!!!!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

It's a boy! Team :blue:! It was really hard to get a potty shot because he was bouncing all about but the tech finally caught him in profile view and it was right there. :)


----------



## baby_bray

Wonderful news~~~!!! Congratulations!!!! Love the name, Colton is so cute :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Awe mighty!!! Fabulous news. Seems like we are all having boys. Lol


Got back last night from Perry. Dd was amazing. Judge was an ass. She entered 3 classes walk/trot, walk/trot Arab, and walk/trat Arab champion. She scored 4th, 1st and 2nd respectively. The judge came up to her after the 1st 2 events and said she needed to work on her horses walk? No idea what she meant. Trainer was livid because before they called the winners for the walk/trot all the other trainers congratulated him. No one could believe she didn't place first. Then at the end of the 3rd event the judge told dd that she could have placed first in champion but really needs to work on her horses walk. Then she says you have a good trainer but I'd love to have this horse at my farm. Our trainer is in an up roar. Then the trainers wife goes on and the judge not realizing that they are together says the same thing to her. The horse that were being shown were miles ahead of the other horses. I mean just perfect animals meant to go far. Our trainer breeds Arabians and has had 6 national champion horses. So he thinks the judge robbed dd of her win so she could solicit her training services. We all blow it off cause d&d had 3 flawless rides. It was amazing. Then she goes into her next class, walk/trot/canter Arab. The girl she is riding against is probably the best competition she has ever had. So the girls ride, line up, the judge talks to them and then calls down a man from the box. They talk and then they go over to our trainer and talk. Mean while these girls have no idea what's going on. They call Taylor as first. And it was an amazing ride. I go up to the trainer who informs me that either she needs to give up her 1st 3 ribbons or the last one. That she can't ride in both disciplines. If we give up walk/trot that she can only ride walk/trot/canter from now on. So we gave up the canter ribbon. She can always move forward but she's so young we don't want to push her to move forward. She was devastated. Because she technically only rode in 3 classes she didn't qualify for her prize money. I was so sad for her. Then the girl she beat in canters grandma came over and told us that dd was an excellent rider and her grand daughter just took 3rd place at nationals. What a boost for dd. she was almost half the girls age and has only ridden for just over a year. We told her ribbons and money aren't important that what is is that she rode perfectly and did just as she was supposed to.


----------



## colta

Mighty - Congrats on the little boy! That's so exciting!! Have you picked a name?

Mail - :nope: That's why I never went into riding competitions, there is just too much politics and positioning with the judges and trainers in my area... but congrats to your dd... regardless of ribbons, she had amazing rides and that's what really counts. 

Well... I'm on 6dpo (5dpo according to FF, but I think it got my O date wrong) and I'm just kinda in waiting mode. I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot... this is our first real ttc month, so I'm not expecting us to manage to conceive first try (as much as I'd like to).... but that's easier said then done. I had a massive temp dip yesterday and then it shot up way high this morning... so who knows? I normally get temp dips around 4-5dpo, but never that drastic and never with such a huge spike back up... but I'm not going to look too much into it... it's too early for implantation I would imagine.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks colta. I never knew there could be so much drama. Lol and she had no clue. She just wants to look pretty on her horse. As for implantation.... Remember I got my bfp 6-7dpo. So it can happen early. Fxd for you this cycle.


----------



## baby_bray

Congrats on DDs accomplishments! It's obvious she's got talent!!! She's lucky to have a great mom supporting her! Little Finn is gonna be a lucky lil boy.

FX'd for you Colta! I'll tell you one of the sweetest things anybody ever said to me was from one of my co-workers, who is the most amazing woman. She's about 50 or so. It was the first day I came back to work after my last miscarriage, and just being back to work in the hospital was pretty rough. I got "weepy" when I was sitting at my desk and she just came up behind me and gave me the biggest hug and whispered "What was...will be again" <3


----------



## baby_bray

Sooo....how are everybody's boobs doing? Just curious! LOL

I was amazed to buy 2 bras yesterday and they fit spectacularly...and they were a 34B and 34C!! OHMIGOSH! I have always been a 34A or AA....which isn't like DD...you know, bigger?...AA is like the only double letter that is smaller, it's like "nearly A"...
I am loving the cleavage!!! I just hope that even a little bit of it sticks around for good!


----------



## colta

Hey all... trying really hard not to get excited right now... so please someone beat me back down to earth.
We may have some possible implantation bleeding over here! I just went to the washroom and there was a little bit of light pink on the tp. I've been lightly cramping and feeling like AF was coming this whole day and now that... 

So either my cycles are screwed or I have some possible IB up in here! Can't wait till 10dpo to test!


----------



## baby_bray

No need to "bring you back down to Earth", that sounds promising! I always told myself and my DH, I would rather be excited even if things didn't work out or I ended up having another MC... thank to act like nothing was going on. 
Even if you do end up "falling"... it will hurt, but keep hold of some hope! We're all only human!!!
I've had both, spotting and a BFN and spotting and a BFP.
I hope this is it for you! FX'd bigtime now!


----------



## colta

Thanks Bray, I think I'm going to take your advice and just be excited... why not? Worse that can happen is that I'm not pregnant and we try again. 

But, I'm thinking that it's a pretty good possibility. I ran through ALL of my charts from the past year and half and the one time I had midcycle bleeding... I was pregnant, so yup.... giving myself permission to be excited. On top of all of this, I feel very AF like and quite nauseous... so yay!


----------



## moter98

so exciting colta! FX for you :)


----------



## moter98

So I had an eventful weekend. DH left friday to take DS to MIL's and then he was gonna pick up a friend for a pool tournament. Only he hit a deer on interstate! and.....the car started on fire!!! he was able to get himself out and ds out and then ran from the car thinking it might blow up. it went up in flames so fast, he wasn't able to get any personal items out of the car. so he called me and told me and i of course freaked out and rushed to the scene. i just had to see ds for myself to know he was ok. ds was smiling and laughing like nothing happened. no one was hurt and it's truly a miracle. very thankful that my family got out safe.


----------



## mailcmm

Omg Moter that's insane. So glad everyone is ok. Silly deer always causing trouble. 

Colta... Be excited. Enjoy this time. Fxd

Bray... Love the nursery. Pics on fb are amazing. I don't get milk so boobs are actually smaller then they were because I have lost weight even though Finn is bigger. Lol


----------



## colta

Motor - Holy crap! That's insane! Deer, they be dangerous! Glad everyone is okay though, that's the big thing. 

Bray - After Mail mentioned your nursery pics, I had to go snooping too... I love it! I showed the pics to DH and he thought the chunky lines were awesome. 

AFM - Well, spotting stopped last night... it was only there for a short time. It went from pink to a brownish color to me now having yellowish tinged cm. The AF feelings have kind of gone away too. I have a little bit of on and off cramping, but it's my back that's getting me. I always have bad back aches during AF, but it feels like they're here now... so that kinda sucks. 
I slept a good 10 hours last night (except at 330am where I had to pee) and I feel like I'm the one that got smacked by the deer. 
As well, my stomach is not liking anytime I get near food... it just starts to roll. So I dunno? :shrug:

Me and DH are hoping and letting ourselves get a little excited, but I wouldn't be surprised in the least if AF shows up... seems to show up everytime I get excited. :dohh:


----------



## moter98

sounds very promising colta. i'm getting excited for you!


----------



## Twinkie210

motor- glad everyone is OK! We have a ton of deer around here. My dad has hit one, but luckily I never have. They are such dumb animals!

cota- good luck! Your symptoms sound promising. :) 

bray- before i had DS #1 I was an A, then after I was a B even though I lost all of my baby weight. Right now I am a C, but I am pumping which can make it decieving. I hope I get to keep my cleavage again this time, LOL. I could use that as an argument for us to have another one, I am sure he would love for me to wear a D cup ;)

Well I took the boys to get Christmas pictures made and they turned out crappy. Liam fell asleep after she took a couple pics, then she realizes something was wrong and none of those pics came out. So their Christmas pictures are of him sleeping :( but I went to JC Penney's so they were atleast cheap. $32 for 9 portrait sheets. Next on the list is parent teacher conferences @ 1:40. Teachers love Logan, so I know the conference will go great.


----------



## television

bump at nearly 26weeks:happydance:


----------



## baby_bray

You're so tiny TV! What an adorable bump~~~!!! Creeping up on that third tri!


----------



## moter98

You are tiny tv!! So cute


----------



## BERDC99

Colts-are you going to test soon?


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> Colts-are you going to test soon?

Oh yeah... I'll be testing at 10dpo. I'm hoping, that with the possible IB and increasing symptoms, that I'll have a nice, pretty BFP Thursday morning. 

I've been so tired and cranky today... I thought I was tired yesterday, but today is unreal. I've also had some of and on minor cramps and increasingly sore boobies, but I get that with AF, so I'm not going to focus on the ladies too much. 

I've also had a lot of yellowish cm, which... as far as I can remember, I've never had before. So hopeful!
The last time I had IB, it was with my last pregnancy. I ended up having IB at 15dpo, so it was a super later implanter... which is probably why I miscarried... so HOPEFUL!

I've got everything crossable crossed right now. 

Tv - what a super cute bump!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> You are tiny tv!! So cute

Your now in the 3rd tri :happydance: the light at the end of the tunnel lol. Yea bump is cute small but def getting bigger by the day:thumbup:


----------



## television

baby_bray said:


> You're so tiny TV! What an adorable bump~~~!!! Creeping up on that third tri!

i KNOW NOT LONG NOW, YOU'LL BE THERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, ESPECIALLY V DAY HAS COME.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> You are tiny tv!! So cute
> 
> Your now in the 3rd tri :happydance: the light at the end of the tunnel lol. Yea bump is cute small but def getting bigger by the day:thumbup:Click to expand...

I know, I can't believe how fast time has gone!!


----------



## Twinkie210

TV- I am jealous of your cute tiny bump- that is what I looked like at 16 weeks :)

Yay for third tri ladies. It will go by quickly!

Colta- I have everything crossed for you! The US ladies are hoping for a nice Thanksgiving day BFP for you (yes I know it isn't Thanksgiving in Canada, but we will celebrate your Thanksgiving BFP for you LOL)

I can't believe little guy is almost 2 months old, where has the time went??? It makes me have baby fever seeing him grow up so quickly (no chances of acting on that baby fever though DH is insistent that the baby factory is closed).


----------



## moter98

Give him some time Twinkie! He may change his mind when baby grows up a bit.


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> TV- I am jealous of your cute tiny bump- that is what I looked like at 16 weeks :)
> 
> Yay for third tri ladies. It will go by quickly!
> 
> Colta- I have everything crossed for you! The US ladies are hoping for a nice Thanksgiving day BFP for you (yes I know it isn't Thanksgiving in Canada, but we will celebrate your Thanksgiving BFP for you LOL)
> 
> I can't believe little guy is almost 2 months old, where has the time went??? It makes me have baby fever seeing him grow up so quickly (no chances of acting on that baby fever though DH is insistent that the baby factory is closed).

Bumps not to big but its getting bigger hopefully i wont have a big baby, only gas and air allowed at home births:happydance:

Ah he might come around once the little one grows up a bit.


----------



## television

Heres one with belly out excuse the face lol,Think it seems bigger


----------



## Twinkie210

How big was your son? My two were about the same if you count for the difference in gestational age (first was 8lb 14oz at 38w 4days, second was 9lb 6oz at 39w 1day). I hope you have a nice average sized baby with a average sized hear to make that home birth go easier!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> How big was your son? My two were about the same if you count for the difference in gestational age (first was 8lb 14oz at 38w 4days, second was 9lb 6oz at 39w 1day). I hope you have a nice average sized baby with a average sized hear to make that home birth go easier!

Son was 6lb 12oz @39+4 so not to big at all, this baby does has a different dad but maybe that doesnt really make a difference, i suppose my body frame is still the same.


----------



## baby_bray

Ugh, so happy to be off for a 4 day holiday for Thanksgiving!!!
My dresser w/changing top showed up. The nursery is really coming together!!!!! I can't wait for the mattress so I can actually make Abby's bed!
Only 1 more week to V-day!!!! Time is flying by!


----------



## baby_bray

Temp is still up Colta!! Looking promising!! Any more symptom spotting? I'm really hoping this is it for you!! FX'd!


----------



## BERDC99

Happy Thanksgiving ............

Colta did you test yet?


----------



## colta

BERDC99 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ............
> 
> Colta did you test yet?

I tested on 8dpo.... because I think I'm somewhat unhinged.... and it was BFN. So, right now I'm waiting until 12dpo (Saturday) to test and see what happens then. 
I've still got symptoms... bbs are sore and sensitive, cervix way high/soft and lots of random twinges and cramps and on. The big one for me is how unbelievably tired and hungry I've been. 
But, that being said, I've had symptoms other months and nothing's come from in, so we'll see I guess.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all! Happy thanksgiving. Been away and it's hard to get online. Baby shower number 2 tomorrow. Colta... Can't wait til tomorrow. Hope you get your bfp. Bumps looking good ladies. I am a whale. Lol 

Afm... I think I lost my plug. Had a huge amount of cm the other day and since then get bits here and there. Not sure though. Finn tried to flip last night and it was horribly painful. He's back breech and I am trying to rest. Cold is getting better though so at least that's a plus. Lol only 3-5 weeks left. Can't imagine making it into January.


Hope you all had a great thanksgiving.


----------



## colta

Hey guys... hope you all had a good thanksgiving... 

BFN this morning with a FRER... more on that later.


----------



## mailcmm

Hang in there colta. Still have a few more days. It's not over till the witch appears.


----------



## baby_bray

Hope everyone had a safe Thankgiving. Nothing new to report on my end.

Mailcmm- I think poor little Finn knows exactly what he wants to do, he's just sort of stuck...so as a result...poor you. :( Who knows, maybe you'll end up with an awesome Christmas present this year

Colta- temps are still up, I'm rooting for you...


----------



## colta

Well, it's looking like AF is going to be here soon. I am cramping a fair amount and had a little bit of pink spotting around my cervix... so yeah, looks like I may be out this month. 
Ah well, hopefully I'll have an awesome Christmas present.


----------



## mailcmm

Aww colta. I was so hoping you would catch that egg. Christmas presents are nice though. I am hoping that Finn will be here at Christmas.

Afm... We have a baby cow. So adorable to find him yesterday. Going to post some pics on fb later. Also I electrocuted myself and poor Finn on the pasture fence. Lol accidentally hit the live wire. Otherwise. Got my tree fluffing and all shower gifts put away. Very happy to be home.


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry Colta :( Hopefully you get a wonderful Christmas present and can start 2013 on a high note :)


----------



## baby_bray

Hoping for a Christmas announcment from you Colta...FX'd

mailcmm- Oh! Can't belive you and Finn got a jolt! Poor things! Did you get quite the reaction out of him?
How cute about a baby cow!!! I'll be looking forward to pictures! 

All babies are just amazing to me, animal and human...It's incredible how one minute it's just one and then you practically blink and there's another life there!!! I remember thinking that when I got to scrub my first C-section, I had just handed the Doc some instrument and barely turned around to grab some more sponges and when I looked back on the field there was a PERSON there!! I was in awe! <3 <3 <3


----------



## moter98

what a great xmas present that would be colta! sorry af got you this cycle. 

mail, scary getting electrocuted while pregnant.


had my 28 week appt and glucose test today. passed :) its been a good day. i've made it to 28 weeks finally. i feel much more relaxed now.


----------



## baby_bray

Congrats on passing the glucose test!! I'm a little nervous about mine. I'll probably go do it in the next 2 or so weeks. My midwife just said anywhere from 24-28wks and our lab does walk-in 1hr glucose tests.

I've been pretty conscious about what I've been eating since I had my little "6lb in 2wk" spike and it doesn't seem to be slowing down :nope: ...I was 131.6lbs last Monday and 134.6lbs today...I typically do my weigh ins on Mondays because I'm in my lightest military uniform (lol) and I just use the scale here at my work clinic to keep things consistent. Where is this coming from!?!
I mean, I know we just had Thankgiving, but I thought I was doing pretty well!! :confused:


----------



## Twinkie210

Bray- Right around that time period I had a huge "growth spurt" and gained 12lbs in 3 weeks! I thought my Dr. would say something, but he didn't. I was convinced I would fail my 1hr glucose test, but I passed. I ended up going back to the normal 1-2lb per week ;)


----------



## baby_bray

That definitely makes me feel a little better...:hugs: thank you. I know looking at the charts it definitely seems like it picks up around this time....so I'm trying not to totally bug out....
I know I'm still within healthy limits, but mine is just rising so rapidly all of a sudden! I'm still technically on track for a 25-35lb gain. I didn't really start gaining until I hit around 14 or so weeks so it's sort of came out of the blue. I just don't want it to get out of control! My poor frame wouldn't be able to handle it if I kept gaining like this for too many weeks!!


----------



## moter98

baby_bray said:


> Congrats on passing the glucose test!! I'm a little nervous about mine. I'll probably go do it in the next 2 or so weeks. My midwife just said anywhere from 24-28wks and our lab does walk-in 1hr glucose tests.
> 
> I've been pretty conscious about what I've been eating since I had my little "6lb in 2wk" spike and it doesn't seem to be slowing down :nope: ...I was 131.6lbs last Monday and 134.6lbs today...I typically do my weigh ins on Mondays because I'm in my lightest military uniform (lol) and I just use the scale here at my work clinic to keep things consistent. Where is this coming from!?!
> I mean, I know we just had Thankgiving, but I thought I was doing pretty well!! :confused:

thanks!
i had weeks too where i gained a lot. it's slowed down the last month though. less than a pound a week gain the last month! i'm sure it will speed up again shortly as baby grows. hey, i was 134 today too. we weigh the same, lol!
i think it's just baby. could be water retention also. i had that big time with #1. gained 8 lbs one month from it with ds


----------



## Twinkie210

baby_bray said:


> That definitely makes me feel a little better...:hugs: thank you. I know looking at the charts it definitely seems like it picks up around this time....so I'm trying not to totally bug out....
> I know I'm still within healthy limits, but mine is just rising so rapidly all of a sudden! I'm still technically on track for a 25-35lb gain. I didn't really start gaining until I hit around 14 or so weeks so it's sort of came out of the blue. I just don't want it to get out of control! My poor frame wouldn't be able to handle it if I kept gaining like this for too many weeks!!

I gained 50 total, but most weeks I gained closer to 2lbs :) You can certainly stay within that range.


----------



## baby_bray

:happydance:V-DAY!:happydance:
Feels like a small hurdle in the long-run...but amazing to have got to this point!
The crib mattress arrived yesterday and I couldn't tear into it fast enough to make her bed to see how the bedding looked with her room~

The thought of her being her in just a few months is starting to seem soooo daunting...but so exciting...I find myself day dreaming every once and a while about what she'll look like...dark eyes like me, or grey/blue like her father....hair or no hair...so weird to think there's a whole little individual in there!


----------



## television

baby_bray said:


> :happydance:V-DAY!:happydance:
> Feels like a small hurdle in the long-run...but amazing to have got to this point!
> The crib mattress arrived yesterday and I couldn't tear into it fast enough to make her bed to see how the bedding looked with her room~
> 
> The thought of her being her in just a few months is starting to seem soooo daunting...but so exciting...I find myself day dreaming every once and a while about what she'll look like...dark eyes like me, or grey/blue like her father....hair or no hair...so weird to think there's a whole little individual in there!

YAY its a great feeling isnt it.:happydance:


----------



## moter98

baby_bray said:


> :happydance:V-DAY!:happydance:
> Feels like a small hurdle in the long-run...but amazing to have got to this point!
> The crib mattress arrived yesterday and I couldn't tear into it fast enough to make her bed to see how the bedding looked with her room~
> 
> The thought of her being her in just a few months is starting to seem soooo daunting...but so exciting...I find myself day dreaming every once and a while about what she'll look like...dark eyes like me, or grey/blue like her father....hair or no hair...so weird to think there's a whole little individual in there!

Congrats on V Day!!! Huge milestone!!


----------



## mailcmm

Congrats bray on vday!!! Most people don't understand how important that day is for us pal girls. Big steps. She will be here soon.

Moter... Congrats on the glucose. 

Colta... How is it going girl? Did the witch get you? 

All our mommies... How are the little ones doing? 

Afm.. Been so busy. So much to do so little time to do it. Cold is finally gone. Still have a slight cough but not too bad. Have a new horse coming tomorrow and of course the baby cow. Waiting on 3 more baby cows and who knows when they will arrive. Finn is still breech. Got my tree up and the darn kids broke my rotating base. Waiting on a new one to arrive. Only 17 days left til our Christmas (fauxmas as I call it) and I have serious work to be done. Going to kill dh as he decided he needed to bring half of the crap he has been storing at his mothers home and now it is residing in my living room. Lol I am gonna send it all to the barn if he doesn't get it gone. No matter how much I clean the house is destroyed. It's a losing battle. Not much longer though and I am ready. Definitely uncomfortable, but love feeling Finns constant moving and can't wait to hold him.


----------



## Twinkie210

I understand how you feel :) I feel like I never get to rest, yet my house is always messy, dishes need done, and there is a mountain of dirty laundry! We have most of our decorating done too!

Little guy is doing great and behaving himself at Grandma's now that I am back to work. The holidays seem to be hitting me harder than expected. I love my boys so much but there are times when I think, "I should have an 8 month old right now" :( I feel so guilty


----------



## moter98

Mail, sounds like you've got a lot going on right now. My dh does that too. He will either bring something home or clean out a drawer, then leave that stuff on the kitchen table for weeks cause he can't decide where to put it! 
Do you think drs will want to take Finn soon or?
I am starting to get uncomfortable myself. Having the shortness of breath lately. Not fun


----------



## colta

Mail - she got me... awful ol thing. I'm on cd2, can't wait until she hits the road... I'll be due for AF (or hopefully a bfp) on the 25th.
So, I can has xmas miracle please?


----------



## mailcmm

I have an apt on Friday. Going to mention how awful I feel but I am pretty sure I am looking at 38 weeks. I can't imagine unless he's coming on his own having him sooner. He refuses to move below my belly button. I am not kidding. He's is entirely above it. All my movement is there too. My left side ribs are bruised or something. I just know he is gonna stay breech which I am happy with due to pelvic pain but part of me says let him turn cause I know I will go right into labor. Want to make it at least 2 more weeks though. 36 weeks and he can come on down. Lol Braxton hicks are getting closer too. Had had a couple times that I need to time them. Wonder when they will start checking to see if I am dilating? I forgot earlier... Congrats on the 3rd tri!!! Will be here before you know it.

Twinkie... I know how you feel. I could have a 7 mo, a 6 mo, or a 3 mo yet here I am pregnant for the 15 mo. Yes I have basically been pregnant since last August. I try not to think about the babies I lost. I will never forget them but it still hurts too much to head down that road. You have 2 beautiful boys and one day will be reunited with the other. Going to be a special holiday for you. First Christmas. So exciting!


----------



## mailcmm

Colta I really hope you get that miracle. You really deserve this and have waited far too long.


----------



## baby_bray

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/24wks.jpg
My bump in celebration of V-Day , no hiding it! Big jump from 20wks!

Colta- I'm praying this Christmas brings you exactly what you've been wishing for :hugs:

Mail- Hope the appt on Friday goes well. I hope Finn makes his appearance in a healthy safe way that hopefully doesn't cause you extra pain or discomfort! Happy to hear the cold has got better. It's going around here now...thankfully mine hasn't been too bad, it's more like a stuffy head cold...


----------



## Twinkie210

Cute pic!

Mail- I hope Finn behaves and turns at the right time :) I started getting checked aroun 33/34 weeks, but that was because I was having preterm contractions. I started dilating aroun 37 weeks (which is when I think my Dr. normally starts checking). I was 1cm at 37 weeks and 2-3 by 38 weeks and the little booger stayed put until 39 weeks (I wish they would have checked me I would have loved to know how dilated I was on delivery day, LOL)


----------



## Twinkie210

Good luck Colta! I am pulling for a Christmas miracle for sure :)

I am sure you guys will see on FB, but Liam went to the Dr. and weighs 14lb 8oz and is 24in long at 2 months old. He is getting so big!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I have an apt on Friday. Going to mention how awful I feel but I am pretty sure I am looking at 38 weeks. I can't imagine unless he's coming on his own having him sooner. He refuses to move below my belly button. I am not kidding. He's is entirely above it. All my movement is there too. My left side ribs are bruised or something. I just know he is gonna stay breech which I am happy with due to pelvic pain but part of me says let him turn cause I know I will go right into labor. Want to make it at least 2 more weeks though. 36 weeks and he can come on down. Lol Braxton hicks are getting closer too. Had had a couple times that I need to time them. Wonder when they will start checking to see if I am dilating? I forgot earlier... Congrats on the 3rd tri!!! Will be here before you know it.
> 
> Twinkie... I know how you feel. I could have a 7 mo, a 6 mo, or a 3 mo yet here I am pregnant for the 15 mo. Yes I have basically been pregnant since last August. I try not to think about the babies I lost. I will never forget them but it still hurts too much to head down that road. You have 2 beautiful boys and one day will be reunited with the other. Going to be a special holiday for you. First Christmas. So exciting!

we are opposite mail. baby seems to be hanging out below my belly button. i am constantly being kicked in the cervix, like he's saying "let me outta here"! it is much more comfortable though this way than what you describe. ouch. i feel for you and hope the time goes by fast for you. i get tons of bh also. started around 14 or 16 weeks, can't remember, but early. had em early and the same with #1 so i am not too concerned about them. i seem to get them mostly on lower half of uterus and often i'll get 5 within 20 minutes, then it will go away for hours. this happened last time so i haven't gone in for it. if i would start getting them like that for an hour straight, then i would go in.


----------



## moter98

baby_bray said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/24wks.jpg
> My bump in celebration of V-Day , no hiding it! Big jump from 20wks!
> 
> Colta- I'm praying this Christmas brings you exactly what you've been wishing for :hugs:
> 
> Mail- Hope the appt on Friday goes well. I hope Finn makes his appearance in a healthy safe way that hopefully doesn't cause you extra pain or discomfort! Happy to hear the cold has got better. It's going around here now...thankfully mine hasn't been too bad, it's more like a stuffy head cold...

cute bump! you are a skinny minny. just all baby.


----------



## moter98

rooting for you colta! come on christmas present :)


----------



## moter98

Mail, here's the link to the quiz I posted about in fb

https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/to...adame-zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience


----------



## mailcmm

Moter you are in serious trouble because this could happen.....


The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the night. After a labor lasting approximately 18 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 8 pounds, 14 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light brown eyes and barely there red hair.


Of course I think he will be bigger, longer and we will have a csection but this could happen... If he turns and is born at 36 wks very possible.


----------



## moter98

Lol! 14 lbs!! Well, I guess I'll lose the baby weight quickly then


----------



## television

4d scan in just under two hours havent been able to sleep so excited i shall upload pic later


----------



## mailcmm

Can't wait tv!!! So exciting.


----------



## television

i have 64 but i wont upload them all lol
 



Attached Files:







baby whittingham_12.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2









baby whittingham_32.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

awesome tv!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> awesome tv!

Yea it was great told me its 2lb 8oz so quite big but she said that can change :dohh: but seemed all good and had its eyes open a few times


----------



## moter98

oh that's great! try not to worry too much about the weight estimate. they can be off by quite a bit.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> oh that's great! try not to worry too much about the weight estimate. they can be off by quite a bit.

no im not to worried its gotta come out whatever weight lol


----------



## menb

Hey all! 
Happy Holiday season!
Babies and family are doing well. I went back to work on Monday. Ugh...only 3 more weeks until Winter Break! I can't wait. Mostly cuz I want to be home with the babies, but also so I can clean my house! Yikes, it's a mess!

Glad to see all the bumps are progressing nicely. 

Colta, Christmas BFP for you, eh? Yep...that's what'll happen. Crossed for ya!


----------



## colta

Well... AF is out the door and the baby making has begun! This has got to be the month ladies, Colta needs a Christmas BFP!!


----------



## MightyMom

I'll keep my fingers crossed for a Merry Christmas to you Colta. You'll have your Baby Stig yet!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh colta I hope this is it! It is past time for your bfp! 

Afm... Maternity photos yesterday, cleaned the whole house today and so glad that is done. Told dh if we didn't get it done today I was gonna burn it to the ground. Lol tomorrow I will finish my Christmas decorating. Also need to get some bags packed just incase Finn turns and I go into labor. Otherwise very uncomfortable and tired but have to make it too walking dead. Gonna be a good one. Very excited.


----------



## MightyMom

LOL! Sundays = Walking Dead Day


----------



## mailcmm

Walking dead was fabulous. I hate Andrea. She is just awful.


----------



## MightyMom

LOL! I'm with you! You're out in the woods with Michonne for 8 months surviving together, and you don't trust her implicitly??? Why is it that everyone in Rick's group has become family in that same time frame but Andrea can't trust the woman who saved her sorry behind?? Grr.

On another note, interesting plot twist with Merle and Daryl. I thought they would make it more of a moral conundrum between the two of them fighting each other.


----------



## mailcmm

They are making Merle look ousted and putting them in an easy to escape situation. Otherwise how will Daryl trust Merle? But I believe Merle had a badger moment coming. And the new group? Dh says he's been waiting for tyrese. That's all he would say. Lol well that and after the walking dead trade that just came out last week he doesn't know what they are doing with Andreas character. He doesn't see how she will evolve to accomplishing what she does from where she is now. And you are so right about not trusting michone. Eh Andrea makes me mad. Lol dh says to get anywhere near what the comic has done they need to kill Darryl and Andrea needs to step up. Not that he wants to see Daryl die he's one of our favorite characters. Can't wait til feb.


----------



## baby_bray

Andrea is just getting on my nerves...talk about a mindless sheep....blech

Lots of people have been looking forward to Tyrese! I guess I didn't catch it, but I thought T-Dog was supposed to sort of be Tyrese from the comic, but I guess at some point he said his name was Theodore Douglas or something, I should have realized. But he 'sort of' worked as a temp stand-in for Tyrese, lol. Should be interesting to see where things go from here, especially with the brothers


----------



## BERDC99

Hate that we have to wait until February to find out what happens.


----------



## mailcmm

I know. February seems so far away.


----------



## MightyMom

As if pregnancy wasn't long enough!! Walking Dead drags on too!


----------



## mailcmm

Lol yeah I know. I am so ready for Finn to be in my arms and outta my belly. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

I know, Congrats Twinkie has been on our thread way too long, we need a Congrats Mail!!! :) Not too much longer and we will get to meet baby Finn!


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia is five months old today....hard to believe time is going by so fast.
She should only be around 3 months and 3 weeks according to what my due date was.
 



Attached Files:







5 months.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moter98

5 months already! she is so adorable. me thinks i'm gonna have to work on DH to try for a girl after our second boy is here. :)


----------



## baby_bray

BERDC99- She is just way too cute, lol. I was really nervous when we found out we were expecting a girl, but now I couldn't imagine things any other way. <3


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- I will be there with you! Our boys need a little sister to protect :) And should I get a third boy, I would be ok with that too ;)


----------



## moter98

yes they do twinkie! the hard part will be convincing dh as he wants to be done. i figure i'll wait a year at least before even bringing it up, see where he's at then. i really really want a girl lol!


----------



## mailcmm

The ticker needs to say congrats colta on a bfp!!! If she gets her Christmas present I will split the title between us so she gets some air time.


----------



## television

Morning all well i actually slept all night last night without having to get up for toilet feeling abit more human this morning lol. Had docs yesterday had really bad back he was crap said umm errr i said is it a pulled muscle? he said yea probably. But for lower back im going to Physiotherapy so thats good. Also had whooping cough jab! Yay 28 weeks thats a good stage baby would stand a good chance if born now. 
How is everyone?


----------



## BERDC99

Motor and Twinkie- I will be here too! Soon we will be trying again for another little one. 

Mail- you are getting so close. I was looking at your ticker this morning and you are 34w5d. I had Olivia at 34w4d. It won't be long till you have little Finn in your arms. 

Colta- I hope you are so quite because you are DTD right now. How is the new job going?

Menb- I know it is so hard going back to work. I miss Olivia so much through the day. I miss my son too, but he is old enough that he just hibernates in his room even when I am home. 

TV- not much longer for you either....

Mighty- Almost half way there.

Bray- You will just fall in love with that little girl. Dont get me wrong I LOVE both of my kids, but my little girl is just so special. Not sure if it because I lost one before her, because of all my complications with her, or because she was premature. Her smile just makes my heart melt! 

How is eveyone else? 

Are you girls ready for Christmas? I only have a little shopping done. I have 11 days of vacation coming up soon. Hope to get my shopping done between this weekend and one of the days I am off.


----------



## moter98

hope your back pain gets better tv. had that pertussis jab too, oh wow was my arm sore that night! not a fan at all.

last night i had a little scare. i started getting BH every 3-5 minutes for an hour. almost went to the ER, but google saved me from that. i read that i should try drinking water as i might be dehydrated. so i drank a TON of water and what do you know? the BH stopped! this happened to me once with ds too but i was farther along. i did go in with him and the NST showed i was having contractions. dr told me i would be lucky to make it to 36 weeks. ha! i made it full term with ds. i think i was 39+3 when i had him. 
so, for now i am just gonna take it real easy and make sure i'm drinking lots of water.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter- I am glad they stopped! Remember I had them off and on for a couple weeks and they would get really regular too. My Dr. office would tell me to try drinking water, but that never stopped mine. I even had a whole bag of IV fluids in the hospital and it didn't stop them. The only thing that stopped mine were the medications they gave me. But I made it to 39w 1d so they definately didn't mean that I was going to have a premie ;)


----------



## moter98

I had a lot with ds too and they started early so I haven't been too concerned with them this time. It's common for me to get like 6 in an hour, but not every 3-5 minutes! That only happened once last time. So I will just have to be more aware and drink lots of water. Maybe I just have more of a irritable uterus. I'm hoping that all these bh will make for a quicker labor too 

That would be scary to not have them be stopped even after IV fluids Twinkie. Glad they were able to stop them though. It is not fun at all. Not painful but def doesn't feel good either.


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Olivia is DARLING!! What a face!!

Geez this pregnancy is just draaaaaaaaaagging on! I keep waiting to be "halfway" and I'm only 18 weeks!! ARG! At least I know the gender already. Last time I was pulling my hair out by now wanting to know. :)


----------



## BERDC99

Took Olivia for a check up yesturday. She has gained 10 pounds in 5 months and 1 day. She now weighs 13p14o.


----------



## Twinkie210

Great job Olivia!


----------



## moter98

yay! go Olivia!!


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Been reading along. And will try to cover it all. Been keeping my game face on on Facebook but its ok here to say I feel beyond horrible and am slightly scared. Poor dh just sits and stares at me with this sad concerned face. 

So first...

Berdc.. Olivia is darling and way to go on the weight gain. Loved the piano video as well.

Mighty and bray... You are both moving right along. 

Tv... Glad they are checking your back. Wish something could have been done for mine. 

Menb... How is the transition into work going?

Colta.... ? How goes the job and ttc?

Moter... Glad everything turned out ok. I wish my contractions would get more regular so I don't feel like an idiot when I decide to go to the hospital.

Afm... I am miserable. For the last 2 days I have been nauseous and vomiting, having lots of Braxton hicks (they are painful) but nothing close together just all day all night, transverse lie is painful, my ribs are beyond sore where they are being pinned by a head, feet swell all the time. I have almost gone to the ER twice. Can't find much info on whether my labor will be different because of position. I did find some that said because head isn't engaged I won't dilate. Does that mean my contractions won't get closer? Apparently cord prolapse is a big problem if my water breaks and they say to call an ambulance but dr hasn't been concerned at all. At last appointment he said we coud make it another 2 weeks and i don't go in until Thursday. So I sit here waiting for some real sign of what's going on. I think if he was head down we would be delivering him this weekend.


----------



## moter98

Mail, have you called your dr and asked about the painful contractions? Even if they are not regular, painful may be something you want to get checked out. So sorry you are feeling miserable!


----------



## MightyMom

Mail: That sounds very much like you are in early labor to me. Nausea, vomiting, and painful contractions=labor. My contractions with DD never were regular, even up until birth. They were irregularly timed and also the intensity was irregular. If my waters hadn't gone I wouldn't have realized it was labor. I suggest that you head to the ER to get checked by L&D.


----------



## mailcmm

I will give them a call then. Just hate to be wrong. Feeling ok right now. But crampy and still with the painful contractions from time to time. I would say I have 2-3 every hour.


----------



## MightyMom

Even if you are "wrong" about labor, it still sounds like something isn't right. Maybe they could run some tests to see why you're suddenly feeling so poorly, especially with painful contractions. I do hope they find a cause one way or another that helps you feel better!


----------



## moter98

Good luck mail! Eeeee! This could be it


----------



## mailcmm

Not it. Lol they had be coming in. I am having contractions. About 5 min apart but I am not dilated at all so I they ran some tests everything looks good. They sent me home and said if it gets worse come back. Knew I wouldn't be dilated because Finn is transverse. Basically as long as he's not in distress and my water doesn't break they will continue to send me home. So iam home and hoping this stops.


----------



## colta

Mail - Hope things even out and Finn turns his cute little bootie around. You must be getting excited! He's almost here!!

AFM - Well, me and Dh have been bd'ing like crazy... I've been using OPK's and temping and I'm just confused right now. 
On cd10 my cervix was low, open and soft... which is a sign of ovulation... and I had ewcm and a little tinge of pink on the TP. I didn't get a pos OPK...although I did get a line on one the morning of cd10 that was gone the morning of cd11 (thinking maybe my surge was that evening?), but my temp seems to be rising, suggesting possible O on cd 10 or 11... so I dunno? :shrug:

DH and I got plenty of bd'ing in and will continue to do so for the rest of my cycle, but I really just don't know when I'll be ovulating this time around. :dohh:

Plus... I've scared myself with Dr. Google. Everything there suggests that early ovulation = immature egg = miscarriage. I need to stop googling. :nope:


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Not it. Lol they had be coming in. I am having contractions. About 5 min apart but I am not dilated at all so I they ran some tests everything looks good. They sent me home and said if it gets worse come back. Knew I wouldn't be dilated because Finn is transverse. Basically as long as he's not in distress and my water doesn't break they will continue to send me home. So iam home and hoping this stops.

What?! Even with contractions five minutes apart and painful? I hope you get some relief soon mail. That must be an awful experience. 
How does labor start then with Finn in the opposite position?


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> Mail - Hope things even out and Finn turns his cute little bootie around. You must be getting excited! He's almost here!!
> 
> AFM - Well, me and Dh have been bd'ing like crazy... I've been using OPK's and temping and I'm just confused right now.
> On cd10 my cervix was low, open and soft... which is a sign of ovulation... and I had ewcm and a little tinge of pink on the TP. I didn't get a pos OPK...although I did get a line on one the morning of cd10 that was gone the morning of cd11 (thinking maybe my surge was that evening?), but my temp seems to be rising, suggesting possible O on cd 10 or 11... so I dunno? :shrug:
> 
> DH and I got plenty of bd'ing in and will continue to do so for the rest of my cycle, but I really just don't know when I'll be ovulating this time around. :dohh:
> 
> Plus... I've scared myself with Dr. Google. Everything there suggests that early ovulation = immature egg = miscarriage. I need to stop googling. :nope:

Come on Xmas bfp!
Try not to worry about early ov. I ov'd on cd10 with ds #1. I was using opks then too so I know that it was accurate. And I had a sticky bean who is now a 2 1/2 year old. :)


----------



## MightyMom

Colta: My DD was a CD9 baby. And this little one was a CD8 or CD9 baby. I'm not so sure the scientists have it all figured out like they think they do! I have always ovulated very early.


----------



## MightyMom

Mail: Is there anything you can do to reposition a transverse baby? Maybe the contractions are your body's way of trying to get him pointed down?


----------



## mailcmm

I don't think Finn can turn. My pelvis is horribly out of alignment. They can do a procedure called an Ecv but the risks aren't something I would want for a 50/50 shot as that is the success rate so we opted for a scheduled c unless he turns on his own. But he's big and with the pelvis the chances are very slim. Even my dr doesn't think he will turn. So on Thursday when I go to my apt we will schedule the Cs for 38wks. Still having regular contractions. Midwife said unless they are 2 min apart, my water breaks or I am bleeding they aren't going to do anything. My contractions are every 5-10 minutes. I am fine with him not turning and fine with having the Cs I just don't know what to do about these contractions. I guess I should be happy I am in my bed and not laid up in the hospital until they absolutely have to intervene. Outside of hurting the midwife said there is no reason to intervene and best to let him cook some more. My cervix is closed, my waters in tact and Finn is not in distress. So we wait.


----------



## moter98

i hope those contractions either let up soon or progress to labor for you mail.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks me too. This is really awful. I hope they don't plan on letting me go on like this for a very extended length of time. I would love to get to Friday (36wks) but the thought makes me more nauseous. Midwives are like the storm troopers of labor and delivery lol she actually told me lots of women prefer to labor at home..... Not this woman! Give me my drugs! Lol


----------



## moter98

Same here. I'll take the drugs as soon as they will give them to me lol
I had no idea that you could be in labor pains and they just send you home for possibly days with no pain relief. What the heck kind of sense does that make.


----------



## MightyMom

Well that's yucky. I've heard tennis balls on the back help the pain, maybe your DH could try that for you? It's just not fun having contractions without progress. :(


----------



## moter98

We had a blizzard here in the last 24 hours. 14" of snow I think, unless it starts up again


----------



## MightyMom

Ooh snow I'm jealous! It's been raining a lot, but the temperature is staying at a warm 50 degrees, so no snow. I love snow. I roll around naked in it if there was any outside. :haha:


----------



## moter98

You can have all the snow! I hate it. Caused 600 accidents in our state within the last 24 hours :-( and ds is at mil's and I'm not able to go get him till who knows when now cause the roads are so bad. It's in the single digits here now and windy so all the snow has frozen and the salt the plows lay down is not effective below 15 degrees. Grrrrr. If you just want to play in it I suppose its fun. But it's wayyyyy to cold outside for me. I hibernate in the winter


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah did some research apparently this could go on for weeks.decided I am not staying in bed. Just gonna carry on as best I can until there is a change or dr says time for the csection. I am very tired though.

As for snow... Lol sorry Moter. It was 80 today and sunny. Lol may be I could give you 30-40 degrees? I would like it chilly. 

Mighty... Will get a tennis ball and give it a try.


----------



## Twinkie210

I need to check this more often!

Mail- I feel for you with the ineffective contractions. When I had preterm contractions they would get really regular, but did not dilate me. Then a couple weeks later I went to the Dr. and I was 2-3 cm dilated (and his head was NEVER engaged) so it is possible to dilate while they are not in position. But I walked around at 3+ cm for a week and a half before my C-section and never went into labor, LOL. I kept thinking my water would break been that dilated and freaking huge, but nope. After my c-section my Dr. said that he didn't think we would have got Liam to turn even with a ECV. So I would go with your gut. Plus Liam ended up being footling breech, so I am not sure my Dr. would have tried to turn him anyway. Take it easy and I will keep my fingers crossed that he behaves for you (although 12/12/12 would be an awesome birthday ;))


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Yeah did some research apparently this could go on for weeks.decided I am not staying in bed. Just gonna carry on as best I can until there is a change or dr says time for the csection. I am very tired though.
> 
> As for snow... Lol sorry Moter. It was 80 today and sunny. Lol may be I could give you 30-40 degrees? I would like it chilly.
> 
> Mighty... Will get a tennis ball and give it a try.

Maybe moving around will help you take your mind off it. FX you won't have to deal with this for weeks though!

I would love love love another 30 degrees! Lucky you. I can't imagine seeing 80's in December!


----------



## Twinkie210

I will take some snow on my day off! Otherwise I am fine with not having a "White Christmas"! We had a 75 degree day last week and now the high is 32! Brrr... and I had said I couldn't wait for winter during our heatwave in July! Now I would give anything to see the warm weather again, LOL.


----------



## baby_bray

Sorry I've been missing in action ladies, I've still been following everything on here, promise.

Mail- hope they're able to do something for you, or that Finn lets up just a bit to give you some peace. :( I agree w/ Twinkie, 12-12-12 would be such a cool b-day

AFM: DH's grandmother had some type of cardiac event Thursday night and was in the hospital and she passed away yesterday around noon. She went out to check the mail in the evening and just dropped. They kept her on life support to really assess her, but really, everything thing she was, was gone on Thursday so they took her off the life support and let her go. It was quite out of the blue, she was very healthy. But we know she didn't suffer. Everyone is still a little dumb struck but overall doing very well.
Thoughts and prayers. I really only get upset when I start thinking that she'll never get to meet her first great-grandbaby....


----------



## Twinkie210

Bray- I am very sorry to hear about DH's grandmother. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I truely believe that my grandparents are in Heaven with my Angel baby and maybe DH's grandmother is with your two :)


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I will take some snow on my day off! Otherwise I am fine with not having a "White Christmas"! We had a 75 degree day last week and now the high is 32! Brrr... and I had said I couldn't wait for winter during our heatwave in July! Now I would give anything to see the warm weather again, LOL.

oh what i would give for 32 degree weather right now lol
windchill today is -18. yikes


----------



## colta

moter98 said:


> We had a blizzard here in the last 24 hours. 14" of snow I think, unless it starts up again

We have snow here too... the more northern cities in my province have had snow for a while now, we're just getting some now... although it's mixed with freezing rain. Ah well, that's what you get for living on the atlantic I suppose.


----------



## colta

Bray - So sorry to hear about DH's grandmother. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. :hugs:



moter98 said:


> We had a blizzard here in the last 24 hours. 14" of snow I think, unless it starts up again

We have snow here too... the more northern cities in my province have had snow for a while now, we're just getting some now... although it's mixed with freezing rain. Ah well, that's what you get for living on the atlantic I suppose.

Temp is holding right now at about -10 Celsius or 14 F... its not too bad. A couple of days ago it was a bit chillier with the wind, but right now it's okay. It makes me glad to be a bit further south in my province now. Where we were living, they've had temps down in to the -20's celsius (-4 F) already, so they're going to have a chilly year this year. 

AFM -Well, nothing much to report... been bd'ing, using OPK's that don't tell me anything and my thermometer got eaten by the dog. I think the universe is giving the me a sign to chill out and relax, so that's what I'm going to do... so no idea if I've ovulated yet, I guess we'll figure that out around xmas I suppose. :shrug:


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> Bray - So sorry to hear about DH's grandmother. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> We had a blizzard here in the last 24 hours. 14" of snow I think, unless it starts up again
> 
> We have snow here too... the more northern cities in my province have had snow for a while now, we're just getting some now... although it's mixed with freezing rain. Ah well, that's what you get for living on the atlantic I suppose.
> 
> Temp is holding right now at about -10 Celsius or 14 F... its not too bad. A couple of days ago it was a bit chillier with the wind, but right now it's okay. It makes me glad to be a bit further south in my province now. Where we were living, they've had temps down in to the -20's celsius (-4 F) already, so they're going to have a chilly year this year.
> 
> AFM -Well, nothing much to report... been bd'ing, using OPK's that don't tell me anything and my thermometer got eaten by the dog. I think the universe is giving the me a sign to chill out and relax, so that's what I'm going to do... so no idea if I've ovulated yet, I guess we'll figure that out around xmas I suppose. :shrug:Click to expand...

LOL, the dog ate your thermometer :) It may just be a sign that you are meant to relax and have fun this month!


----------



## moter98

Haha colta! No worries, as long as you got the bd in you are covered. Now you can just relax and wait for that Xmas bfp 

We had only had one snowfall before this, unusual for us so I guess the weather was just playing catch up. Tomorrow it's supposed to be closer to your temps, can't wait!


----------



## mailcmm

Hello all.

Still hanging in. Stil having contractions but they have seemed to space out some. Ready for dr on Thursday.

Bray.... I am so sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers for your family.

Colta.... Just do the deed. Lol all you can do. I didn't temp or use opks for Finn. Hope this is it for you.

As for all you girls cold weather blues.... It's in the 60s here and raining. I wish it would snow. Would give me something to watch thru the window. No one will let me leave the house. Bray your closest... We may need to stage a coup! Lol


----------



## baby_bray

I'd be all for a coup, mailccm!! 
I don't think I've ever actually seen any horse competitions, maybe one day when you're travelling down towards Crestview or something, I'd be able to make my way around. :)

Colta- I had stopped temping the month or two before I got my BFP, because my cycle was so regular. I just sort of left it up to chance and that month I was soooo sure I was out. I had spotting at like 7 DPO the month before and got a BFN, so when the same thing happened the next cycle I totally thought it was another BFN.


----------



## mailcmm

Next time in we are in baker I will let you know and you can come on out and see the show. 

I am going to get in trouble but I finished up the nursery. Everything is away and washed. So glad that is done. Have kinda packed some bags but don't know if I got everything. I have to do stuff. I have 20 people coming this weekend for fauxmas and my house is a wreck. I still have my bedroom furniture in the dining room from having the floors in my bedroom fixed this weekend. Dh is too busy to get everything clean. I don't know what I am gonna do. So much to do and everyone gets all pissy if I try to do anything. I also have to set up a school room as my kids are going to start online school in January. It's all got to be done before Finn gets here. I could cry.


----------



## MightyMom

Mail, do you have a good friend you can ask for help? A bestie of sorts? Or maybe a close family member? I know that having a house a mess is embarrassing but it wouldn't be so bad if only one person sees it right?

I've had to rely on everyone completely since I found out I was pregnant. Apparently lifting as little as 8lbs can make me bleed to I've had to ask for lots of help. I'm really not the type to ask for help, but no way to avoid it. :/


----------



## mailcmm

I have no one other then dh. My mom and grandma who would normally help are sick. My besties all live at least 7 hours away. Poor dh is running ragged covering my clients, errands for the kids and the farm. I got some done before dh got home and ran me off. Will continue to do more when he's out of the house. Biggest chore is the floors need to be washed and we have over 3000 sq ft of tile/hardwood.


----------



## baby_bray

:( Aw Mail...glad you have DH, but just remember not too push yourself too hard...you'll have Finn home before you know it...and no one will be as concerned with the floors, they'll have Baby Finn to gawk at :)

I understand how tough it can be though...I haven't really acquired any "besties" for this area and it's been over a year now. Closest thing DH and I have is his family in Pensacola and they're almost 2 hrs away. Hang in there!


----------



## moter98

mail, how bout hire a one time cleaning service/person? that's what we did when i had to be on bedrest. worked out really well


----------



## mailcmm

It's so hard to make friends like that bray. We live in the middle of no where so not a whole lot of people. Luckily our neighbor to the right are our age with kids otherwise nothing. She would totally help but works a ridiculous amount. My brothers wife doesn't clean her own home and has never come to dinner here and even picked up her plate. I think my main prob is that I want to nest and can't and I am already psycho about a clean house lol


----------



## Twinkie210

How are you ladies?

Ugh, the days are dragging...

I have a cold and I just found out my cousin's little girl has RSV, which we were around her on Saturday, so now I have to watch Liam for signs of the virus. Right now he doesn't seem to be feeling bad at all, so I am hoping he hasn't caught anything from either me or her.

Then yesterday our dog decided to eat two of my decorator bags full of icing! She then barfed all over our living room and dining room! It has been an interesting week!


----------



## television

Hi everyone hope everyone is good.
mail you sound like your having a rough old time at the moment.
AFM got bloods back slightly low iron so only 3 tablets a day hopefully it will make me feel a bit better. Baby has been a bit quiet last day still moving but just not as much hope its ok in there.


----------



## Twinkie210

So I guess Finn didn't want 12/12/12 for a birthday? I hope you are still coping the best you can and getting some rest!

TV, drink something sugary then lay on your left side for an hour. You should get 10 kicks in that time, if not go get checked. Most likely your little one is just resting up, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## mailcmm

Finn turned. Don't know when. Even dr thought he was still transverse. Lol so could be anytime. Head still not engaged. But he is down. He is also 7lbs and measuring 38+5. Lol so hopefully he comes sooner or I may wind up with a csection anyway.

Thanks all for the support. Still having contractions but now maybe they will do something


----------



## moter98

Oh great news mail!!!!! Will they let you go natural now, like no section?


----------



## mailcmm

No section unless he gets really big. Still having lots of contractions. Was actually timing again tonight. Had 12 in one hour. Then they let up and we are back to every 10 minutes or so. I am really thinking it will be next week. Dh however was going to sleep in his clothes tonight. I think I talked him out of it. Lol


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> No section unless he gets really big. Still having lots of contractions. Was actually timing again tonight. Had 12 in one hour. Then they let up and we are back to every 10 minutes or so. I am really thinking it will be next week. Dh however was going to sleep in his clothes tonight. I think I talked him out of it. Lol

so exciting :happydance:


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> So I guess Finn didn't want 12/12/12 for a birthday? I hope you are still coping the best you can and getting some rest!
> 
> TV, drink something sugary then lay on your left side for an hour. You should get 10 kicks in that time, if not go get checked. Most likely your little one is just resting up, but better safe than sorry!

Bill/Belle (Billy for A boy Annabelle for girl) moved a bit more yesterday evening and this morning so just think it was having a quiet time or just in a position i dont feel as much?


----------



## mailcmm

Tv it is quite normal for them to not move around so much sometimes. Dr told me if we ever have less movement to drink a coke and lay down.

Afm... I believe Finn has engaged. He's definitely dropped. I got my boobs back. Lol today I have to get this place finished. Fauxmas is tomorrow. I also have to bring cocoa to the kids school the afternoon. My daughter said I wasn't bringing it as she asked the magic 8 ball if we would have the baby today and it said yes. Ah to be 10! Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Don't have that baby on the side of the highway! LOL

I love that your DH wanted to sleep in his clothes :) Does he think Finn is going to pop out the minute you go into labor? I love first time Dads!

Like I said on FB, I think as long as you don't go too close to your due date you will have a nice 8lb baby :) Nice healthy size. But I wouldn't go by your other pregnancy's. I thought for sure that Liam would be early and I even was dilated to a 3 10 days before my c-section and the little booger decided he was comfy where he was. He is the complete opposite of his brother, except for looks LOL.


----------



## moter98

Engaged already mail? Could be any day now. Exciting!


----------



## mailcmm

I hope it could be any day now. Ready to see my boy. They said he has hair. Couldn't tell us if its a lot or a little but definitely there. Cleaning like a mad woman today. Everything needs one perfect for tomorrow. 36 wks today.


----------



## moter98

I hope he arrives soon 

I'm totally ready to have mine, I'm so uncomfortable I can't sleep longer than an hour at a time. And baby is gonna at least double in size yet! It's gonna be a long next few weeks


----------



## Twinkie210

Motor- he is going to double in size, but at least he will run out of room to stretch and kick :) I can't wait to see the new little babies!


----------



## Twinkie210

Little guy is a bottomless pit! He is now drinking 8oz bottles and 2.5 months old! He is out growing some of his 3-6 month clothes and I am considering washing up some of his 6-9 month already. I really thought he would be wearing this stuff longer LOL. Some of his 6-9 month clothes are short sets! I don't think he will be wearing these in Jan and Feb!


----------



## moter98

I already feel like there's no more room in there lol

Sounds like you've got a good eater Twinkie. You may have to pick up some 6-9 winter outfits. Kohls always has great deals, especially if you get the 30% off coupon combined with sale prices.


----------



## MightyMom

UGH. Had an awful couple of days. Hadn't felt Colton move since Tuesday and nothing seemed to rouse him. Ate sugary brownies, oatmeal, pasta, spicy food, everything that usally gets him kicking: nothing. I even drank a cup of coffee yesterday, not one little kick. I was beside myself with worry about a cord accident, I found myself sobbing in the bathroom for 30 minutes. Finally I made the 90 minute drive to the ER to find out once and for all. If all was well, better not to be worried. If not, better to find out right away. Well all that worry was for NOTHING. They brought the doppler in and his heart was pounding away! More sobbing combined with laughter and hiccups, some kind of strange explosion of emotions of relief. I seriously need to invest in a darn doppler now because I could have saved myself 6 hours and a sleepless night. They ordered an ultrasound, so I got to see him very briefly (no pics though). Of course he decided to kick the u/s wand, and wouldn't stay still at all. "Absence of fetal movement, suuuuure" I'm sure they were thinking. Little bugger had me worried sick! So I got back at 3am and had to wake at 6am for work. I am so exhausted now I think I'm going to lay in bed for the rest of the day and maybe take a nap. Just had some spaghetti, Colton very much approved.


----------



## baby_bray

mailcmm said:


> I hope it could be any day now. Ready to see my boy. They said he has hair. Couldn't tell us if its a lot or a little but definitely there. Cleaning like a mad woman today. Everything needs one perfect for tomorrow. 36 wks today.

So much progress! He's turned, engaged, *and* contractions? That sounds like a recipe for labor if I ever heard one....;)

I think it'll be sometime next week... hope Fauxmas goes well tomorrow!! Maybe you'll after all the "festivities" you'll get your final little present :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Mighty- sounds like you have a very sneaky little boy in there :) I am glad everything was good. And don't feel silly. I am friends with a couple L&D nurses and they say that they would rather you come into the hospital and it be nothing than to stay at home and have something bad happen (she scolded me for waiting for 3 days before going in with preterm contractions-seemed like braxton hicks to me!). One of my friends said that they will have the same lady come in 2-3 times a week sometimes. You are so early still, I be he was just laying in a position that you couldn't feel him move yet.


----------



## MightyMom

Yeah it turns out he spun head down facing my back. So he's kicking, I just can't feel it.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... You must have been so scared. So glad all was ok. I got my Doppler cheap. Just get one. You won't regret it. That being said you should get checked because less movement can be a problem sometimes. But at least you would have know he was ok.

Afm... Fauxmas was a success. I am exhausted. Finn is killing me. Hopefully I am dilating and by the end of this week he will be here. I am beyond uncomfortable. Moter... I feel ya but just you wait! Lol


----------



## moter98

Oh don't say that mail lol
It's this darn breathlessness. Just want to breathe without even thinking about it. And it feels like there is a body part permanently stuck in my upper right side. Just uncomfortable to matter what I do! I don't even want to think about how much worse its gonna get


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Oh don't say that mail lol
> It's this darn breathlessness. Just want to breathe without even thinking about it. And it feels like there is a body part permanently stuck in my upper right side. Just uncomfortable to matter what I do! I don't even want to think about how much worse its gonna get

Im the same cant seem to get a good breath of air i sometimes get a bit panicked by it got baby right in my ribsto:wacko: its hard to sit and just to get comfortable.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh don't say that mail lol
> It's this darn breathlessness. Just want to breathe without even thinking about it. And it feels like there is a body part permanently stuck in my upper right side. Just uncomfortable to matter what I do! I don't even want to think about how much worse its gonna get
> 
> Im the same cant seem to get a good breath of air i sometimes get a bit panicked by it got baby right in my ribsto:wacko: its hard to sit and just to get comfortable.Click to expand...

I can't believe its happening so soon! We have a ways to go.


----------



## moter98

Got a ton of bh again yesterday. Drank loads of water and they finally calmed down. Gonna have to mention that to dr on friday


----------



## mailcmm

Spent the am in l&d. Contractions were 6 min apart at 1am, 4min apart at 5 am and 3 min apart by 7 am. Haven't dilated a bit. So I am home now, exhausted and they are finally letting up. Gonna be a long wait. Hopefully these will just go away until its really time. So miserable feeling.


----------



## moter98

Oh no mail! Looks like Finn wants to keep you guessing. FX the next time is the real deal.


----------



## MightyMom

Aw mail, he's a real practical jokester isn't he? Maybe he just wants to wait for his due date. :)


----------



## mailcmm

God forbid he waits til the 2nd week of January. Lol I am in agony. Haven't slept in over a week. Since he is down on my pelvis my pain there is 20 times worse then normal. Add in very painful contractions continually throughout the day and night and I really just want to disappear. Last night was so bad dh started to cry because " seeing me in this much pain is killing him" I am hoping that he comes sometime between now and the 28. If not my dr is gonna have to admit me and put me to sleep for at least 3 days to recharge. I keep hoping my water will break. With my first 2 pregnancies I contracted for a week they were closer then these though so the dr induced after a week. Due to stressed out fetus with first and lots of bleeding with second. I didn't dilate then either. And to add insult to injury my brother came to fauxmas sick and now I am getting another cold. One more Day to power thru with a smile and then I can collapse. Kids leave until day after Christmas tomorrow. Then I can stop pretending everything is great and stop doing all this running that I do to keep thier lives normal.


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry to hear mail :( But the end is near! If you have Finn before Christmas while your kids are with their Dad, will he bring them to the hospital so they can meet him?

Little guy was sick Sunday, but seems to be feeling better now. He wanted to be held 24/7 which is not like him at all. :( Poor baby.

I wrapped a couple gifts and I have all of my shoppind done except for gift cards. Ugh, I feel like I am never going to get everything done by Christmas!


----------



## mailcmm

Their grandma will bring them. She planned on coming even if they aren't with her. My old in laws are fabulous. Just ex is a turd. Lol just 2 weeks or so ago she came to visit with his aunt and his girlfriend. It's really good for the kids too.

Sorry little guy was sick. Sick infants are the worst. Is he all better now?

As for Christmas... I am so glad to be done. Fauxmas falling this year was awesome. Especially since I feel so horrible. I am so glad I powered thru though. Kids were happy and everyone seemed to have a blast. Do you guys celebrate at home or are you going to family?


----------



## Twinkie210

Little guy is feeling better. He is still congested, but I imagine he will be that way for the next couple months.

We have a crazy schedule for Christmas. First let me preface this by saying that my MIL lives in Louisiana and my FIL is usually too busy with his new girlfriend, so usually we don't have much visiting on DH's side. But Christmas Eve we go to my Mom's, then we open presents Christmas morning at our house, go back to my Mom's to open presents, go to my SIL's late morning/early afternoon and back to my Mom's for Christmas dinner. Luckily everyone lives within 10 miles of each other!

This year my MIL is in town staying with my SIL :( I am seeing a fight around Christmas, but call me selfish I don't care. This lady has never made my family a priority, so I am not going to make her my priority during the holiday. We will see them, I am not that mean! But I am not going to drop everything and spend all day with her just because she finally decided to come to visit (my son is only almost 3 months old!) Ok rant over, LOL.


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Twinkie, that's good you're sticking to your guns. My DH went to visit his mom with DD and ask if he could have a pair of cowboy boots he wore as a toddler. She said no because she didn't want to "just give them away." He's livid. For pete's sake, what is she doing with them? They are a decoration on her table. Seriously. She hasn't given DD one gift ever. DH said he's writing her off. What a selfish witch. He's never asked her for anything and all she does is ask favors. She's the least self-reliant person on the planet, if it wasn't for public assistance and constantly asking everyone else for rides, she wouldn't function. This is not that she's in a rut, she has been this way since the 80s. Frankly I think she's a little nuts and I'm glad to not have to worry about her anymore. What a nutter.


----------



## BERDC99

As of Jan 11 I will be unemployed! This really sucks for my family. We will be okay for about six months but not a day longer. Please pray that something works out for me.


----------



## moter98

Praying for you berdc. Talk about worst time of year to get such news!


----------



## baby_bray

I agree, that is some poor timing...! :( Hope something works out for you berdc...I'll be thinking about you and your family


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry to hear that Berdc :( I hope you can find something quickly, but enjoy your time with Olivia!


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Berd that sucks. :( I'll keep my fingers crossed that something better comes along for you.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... I believe I posted on fb, but this really is horrible. Hopefully you will find something. 

Twinkie... We heard a mountain of shit when I said we couldn't come this year. I don't want to be this close to delivery and 2 hours away. Nobody gets it. Lol stand strong and enjoy your holiday.

Mighty.... I have one of those. So annoying.


----------



## Twinkie210

Anyone want a naughty black lab that likes to eat Christmas presents and dig holes under fences???? Our dog ate a package of K-cups that were supposed to be for DH's Christmas present! Oh and she ate part of a bag of chocolate chips. How this dog has not died yet, I will never know!


----------



## MightyMom

LOL! We keep all of our edible Christmas presents on the mantle for that reason!


----------



## mailcmm

My dog cooper eats a stuck of butter a day. Lol 


Colta... How goes conception?


----------



## colta

Berdc - That sucks about your job... I hope thing settle down and you can find something soon. 

Mail - Sucks to here about how much discomfort you've been in, hopefully it won't be too much longer. 

Twinkie - Inlaws suck... nuff said. :haha:

AFM - My dog likes to eat ice cubes... it's her new favorite treat. As soon as we take one out of the freezer, she is in ice-y heaven. 
As far as baby making goes, I'm not really sure... Since apparently my dog likes to eat thermometers too, I have no idea what dpo I am or what my cycle is doing... so I'm just kinda letting things be. To be honest, I haven't even really been paying all that much attention... I've been so busy between work/xmas shopping and wrapping/crocheting xmas gifts and working on a new hobby project with DH, I haven't really paid any attention to symptoms. 

So I dunno? If I were to say how I feel about it right now, I would say I don't feel like this is it this month... but ya'll know how quickly those thoughts can change. I guess I'll find out Christmas Eve!


----------



## television

now into the last 10 weeks of pregnancy exciting, and finish work today till oct next year time fora rest and some sleep!!


----------



## BERDC99

television said:


> now into the last 10 weeks of pregnancy exciting, and finish work today till oct next year time fora rest and some sleep!!

Wow October! Is that with pay from your employer?


----------



## moter98

Colta, hope this is it for you!


----------



## moter98

Been getting constant bh this week! I counted them yesterday and I had 47! So far only had 3 today. If course they would slow down right when I finally have my dr appt. grrrr


----------



## television

BERDC99 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> now into the last 10 weeks of pregnancy exciting, and finish work today till oct next year time fora rest and some sleep!!
> 
> Wow October! Is that with pay from your employer?Click to expand...

Im self employed so its paid by the government as long as im paying class 2 national insurance which i am so its about 135 a week for 39 weeks, notgood for someone who works full time and on a lot more money then this. But i only work part time so its fine.


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... I can't wait for you to test. I hope this is it.

Tv... Nice on the paid leave. Even though its not a regular salary it's something.

Moter... I feel you. 

Afm... Failed my nst today. They were able to wake him up but it gave him the hiccups. Lol I was pushing the button like. Mad woman. The dr that checked the test wanted to check me because I "had several big contractions 4 minutes apart during test" and still not dilating. She said i was long, closed and far back. So depressing. She said they are not Bh and to just be patient. It's impossible to relax.


----------



## moter98

oh mail, i sure hope Finn decides to come soon! i cannot even imagine how hard it must be for you with the constant contractions. 
mine were just bh and finally let up last night after i had a horrendous pain of which i think was baby turning in there. i've only had about 10 today.


----------



## mailcmm

I am just scared I will be too late for my epidural. We live 45 min from hospital and I don't know what to look for. And if the inlaws tell me one more time he'll come when he's ready, hopefully in January I may kill them. The thought of one more week of constant contractions is frightening. When I go to l&d on Christmas I will beg them to check me again. I have to go to the hospital on Christmas Day for an nst.


----------



## MightyMom

I really hope it's this Friday. :( For your sake, it's a lot to take. Will they let you take paracetamol or something? Does it even help? I would live in the bathtub if it were that bad. I really hope that it happens much sooner than January, my God!


----------



## mailcmm

They won't give me anything.said they would induce at 39 weeks though. Still that's 2 weeks away. I hope my water breaks. Been taking lots of showers. Bath is too cold. I usually don't run the cold water at all. Lol so had to give up baths completely.


----------



## moter98

Do Tylenol, drinking loads of water and laying on your left side help?


----------



## mailcmm

No to Tylenol and left side. I find they get worse with position changes too. Today I am gonna bundle upand walk. That really brings them on. Gonna see if maybe something doesn't change. As for fluids. I am drinking over 2 gallons a day because I am super thirsty. So I don't know. Seems like I am hydrated but no matter how much I drink my lips are chapped, mouth is dry. I also have this fear that I am leaking water. Just a silly premonition. But the leaking seems worse but they didn't seem to think that i was.


----------



## moter98

all of that points to them being true contractions, can't understand why they aren't dilating you. not fair! have they done u/s to check your fluid levels


----------



## mailcmm

No. They haven't done anything. Just waiting for Finn to fall out I guess. Lol went walking for an hour and on an offload four wheeler adventure. Now I need a nap. The dr said they were real contractions that they can tell on the monitor. She said that they seem so strong to not be doing anything. Go to l&d on Christmas maybe there will be some change. I am not leaving until they check me.


----------



## moter98

Grrr, ok Finn, hurry up already, your momma needs a break. 

I am feeling miserable myself. And all I can think is I have a ways to go an its only gonna get worse. Don't remember feeling like this with #1 until 36 weeks. I almost passed out lunch today! Can't sleep, so many bh and massive round ligament pain. Can't breathe, and and add feeling weak today. Bleh. Oh and restless and aching legs 24/7. Where did all this come from! I felt great just a few weeks ago.


----------



## MightyMom

Maybe it's a holiday thing! I've been feeling off too. Nearly blacking out when I sit up too suddenly, feeling very tired for no reason, massive round ligament pain, it's been very uncomfortable. All I want is to go swimming. For some reason I feel like that would help.


----------



## moter98

I hope you are right mighty, could use a break from all this before it really kicks in for the last month


----------



## mailcmm

I think it's just all we have gone thru. I had 3 miscarriages in 7 months and have been pregnant for nine. I don't think my body can take anymore. Have you been checked for gd yet. I had passing out turned out to be hypoglycemia. Hope you both get some relief soon.


----------



## moter98

I passed my GD test. It was 123. We were out to lunch today and our order took forever to arrive, we waited an hour so I hadn't eaten for about 4 hours. That could have been what did it. Hope it doesn't happen again, was so embarrassing having to leave early.


----------



## MightyMom

The earliest I could get an appointment for was two weeks from now. I'm seeing a new doctor too, not too happy about that. And I'll have to get a referral to see ANOTHER doctor because I will be temporarily in another city for 7 weeks. ARG. They don't test for GD until 30 weeks here. I need them to check my TSH I think my thyroid might be off again. Of course I run out of meds tomorrow and couldn't get my script refilled because I can't see my doctor for two weeks. UGH. This is NOT fun. Oh well.

I did get to go swimming tonight and it was WONDERFUL. Except DD thought she would run to the other side of the pool and jump in so I had to dash over there to get her. A bit of overextension of my abs. But otherwise it did feel very good to be so weightless for a while.


----------



## moter98

can you try calling your new dr's nurse and explaining the situation? maybe the dr can send out a script for you till you can see him.


----------



## BERDC99

Colta......test already!


----------



## mailcmm

I am so ready for colta to test!! Almost as ready as I am to evict Finn. Lol

Mighty I would call doc for extra script


----------



## television

hey i know how your feeling ive been uncomfortable struggling to breath struggling to walk lots of pain in my hips and pelvis.Got to make physio appointment in next 2weeks for back so hopefully might get some exercises that might help with that.


----------



## moter98

hey all! today actually went pretty well. not too many bh and i made it through without feeling like passing out. i'm hoping it was just a bad week and maybe baby was just laying at an odd angle. i swear he moved position last thursday night as i felt a sharp pain and flutters like he was turning in there. i feel like i can make it through again today. :) one weird thing that happened was i pulled something in my back this morning just putting a sock on. hmmmm, how odd is that. but the kink seems to have worked itself out since. 

colta, have you tested yet?


----------



## mailcmm

I think colta was gonna wait till Christmas Day to test. 


Moter.... I hope that it was just a bad week. May none of you ever feel like I do. Spirits were up today but didn't feel up to walking. Had a lot of downstairs pressure today. Hoping that's a good thing. I have a lot of hope for next week. Fxd anyway. Was extremely tired today. I took 3 naps which is probably the most sleep I have had in months. When is your next us? Do you get another?


----------



## moter98

You are getting closer everyday mail. Come in Finn. Show yourself! We all want to see you


----------



## mailcmm

I know but 18 days seems like eons. Lol 

How are you feeling today? It's gonna rain here for the next 2 days. Also want my kids home. I hate even holidays.


----------



## colta

Hey all, just a quick pop in before I get back to getting ready for xmas eve festivities... but test today was a bfn. :dohh:
So, it's not looking awesome for an xmas miracle for me and Dh this year, but what can ya do?

I'm holding out a little hope, AF is due tomorrow and I haven't had any cramping or anything... plus, usually when af is due, my left breast hurts and my right doesn't (weird??) but this time both are pretty much on fire and killing me, so who knows?

But yeah, I'll let ya'll know if things change, but as of right now, I'd say I'm out... 

But a Merry Christmas to ya'll! :xmas16::xmas12::xmas3:


----------



## mailcmm

Merry Christmas colta. I was really hoping we would both have a fabulous Christmas but looks like Finn is gonna cheat me out of a gift this year! Lol well it's not over til the witch rides so maybe tomorrow will be luckier.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> I know but 18 days seems like eons. Lol
> 
> How are you feeling today? It's gonna rain here for the next 2 days. Also want my kids home. I hate even holidays.

Yeah it does. I bet it won't be that long though. Any day now!
I'm ok today, this darn back pain is back but at least there isn't a body part shoved up under my right rib like it was all last night. I have never experienced that before. Can't believe how painful it is! And it even felt sore. 
Hope you get through the holidays without the kids, must be really hard not to have them with you 
Weather is stable here, just really really cold


----------



## moter98

Still holding out hope for you colta! No AF is always a good sign


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Moter I feel for you. Since Finn turned there is always a body part under a rib. It's horrible. That and my back are my biggest complaints because they are constant. The contractions at least come and go. It's pouring here. Supposed to be really bad tomorrow. Still with the pressure on my pelvic floor and very crampy today which is new. Feels like a bad period. Hope that means something. Lol


----------



## moter98

ugh, not liking it at all, lol. never had that with #1. not sure if it was due to the clubfoot or what. 
the cramps sound like a good sign. that's what i had the day before i had aden! constant period like cramps, then the next morning i woke up with the same cramps along with contractions.


----------



## MightyMom

Ooh! Maybe my prediction was right! I'm still crossing my fingers for tomorrow. :)


----------



## mailcmm

So far nothing but its still early. Lol I may be paranoid but I think he dropped. I don't feel a limb in the ribs. Have a dr apt today. Have to call to get a time. Going to ask them to check me so we know if there have been any changes. Dh does not want Finn born today. His family gave him a guilt trip about not wanting to have to come over on Christmas. I kinda feel like well if he comes he comes and it's not like this is a surprise. Also we had invited them all here. His sister even wanted me to promise to not go into labor until she returns from vacation cause she has to be atbthe birth of her nephew so he needs to wait for her. Lmao I just said no promises but wanted to say then you shouldn't have planned a trip during my last 2 weeks of pregnancy. my bro and wife are out of town too. But call daily and could care less. Maybe because they know I don't let anyone in the room. His mom and sister are in for a shock. They won't be present in the sense that think they will be. Everyone goes to the waiting room. Even my mom isn't allowed in. Haven't decided about my kids yet. I may let them choose but they will have to keep their heads north of the sheet. Lol 

As for the rest of y'all.... Have a merry Christmas. This is the second one we have all been a part of. It's the second one ice been pregnant thru.


----------



## moter98

oh wow mail! sounds like the fam can be a bit overbearing. if my MIL and SIL thought they were gonna be at the birth I would be laughing, thinking they were joking. it is just not done around here. only those that you ask to be there are there, and in most cases its just one person like your partner, your mom, or a really close friend. also, the nursing staff is wonderful. if there were certain people you didn't want allowed in, they make sure no one is getting through that door. 
baby dropping would be a good sign. i read that oftentimes after your first pregnancy, baby will drop just before labor. i don't think you are gonna have to wait 17 more days!


----------



## moter98

Merry Christmas to everyone! We are on our, well my, last family Xmas outing today. We had 3 days in a row of them and one last week. Then two more yet, but I won't be going because one is too far away and the other isn't until next month and I highly doubt I'm gonna want to be traveling over an hour away to sit on hard chairs out in a cold garage all day at over 8 months pregnant lol


----------



## baby_bray

Merry Christmas everyone! DH and I made it up to Maine safely and we're enjoying the dusting of snow we got right after opening presents! Perfect timing!


----------



## MightyMom

:xmas1::xmas2::xmas3::xmas4::xmas5::xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas9::xmas10::xmas11::xmas12::xmas13: :xmas14::xmas15::xmas16::xmas17::xmas18::xmas19::xmas20::xmas21::xmas22::xmas23:

Gratuitous use of Christmas icons!!

Merry Christmas Ladies!


----------



## menb

Merry Christmas all!!!!!!


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Merry Christmas all!!!!!!

How are you and the twins?


----------



## menb

Hey Berdc!
We're great! Just feeling blessed to be able to be home with them for these next 2 weeks--hoping for some milestones! :)

I missed their 4 month checkup with vaccines cuz they had colds that week. They did see the doc, but he didn't wanna do their shots until they were well. That coincided with me going back to work and the busyness began. So, we have an appointment on Friday for their 4mo shots and then we'll see what the doc wants to do for their 6mo shots since they will be 5months 1 week on Friday. 

Kaylani is pulling up to sit and she also pulls up to stand a lot. Bernard David is just beginning to pull up. I wish the physical therapist would have never told me not to buy the Bumbo seats. I feel like they'd be sitting up by now if thry had them. I know not to compare, but my friend whose baby boy is 11 days older just started sitting unassisted this week. He was a full term 40weeker so he's actually almost 8 weeks older than them. 

They were both about 12 1/2 pounds at 4mo visit, so hopefully they are about 13-14 pounds now. K is blowing bubbles, spitting and making zerbert sounds with her mouth. She loves it! :) B is talking away! He 'talks' almost every waking moment. He also LOVES to smile and laugh!

They bring us so much joy--it's truly amazing!

How is Olivia doing? She's getting so big! :)


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Hey Berdc!
> We're great! Just feeling blessed to be able to be home with them for these next 2 weeks--hoping for some milestones! :)
> 
> I missed their 4 month checkup with vaccines cuz they had colds that week. They did see the doc, but he didn't wanna do their shots until they were well. That coincided with me going back to work and the busyness began. So, we have an appointment on Friday for their 4mo shots and then we'll see what the doc wants to do for their 6mo shots since they will be 5months 1 week on Friday.
> 
> Kaylani is pulling up to sit and she also pulls up to stand a lot. Bernard David is just beginning to pull up. I wish the physical therapist would have never told me not to buy the Bumbo seats. I feel like they'd be sitting up by now if thry had them. I know not to compare, but my friend whose baby boy is 11 days older just started sitting unassisted this week. He was a full term 40weeker so he's actually almost 8 weeks older than them.
> 
> They were both about 12 1/2 pounds at 4mo visit, so hopefully they are about 13-14 pounds now. K is blowing bubbles, spitting and making zerbert sounds with her mouth. She loves it! :) B is talking away! He 'talks' almost every waking moment. He also LOVES to smile and laugh!
> 
> They bring us so much joy--it's truly amazing!
> 
> How is Olivia doing? She's getting so big! :)

Sounds like they are doing great! 

Olivia is doing great. We go to the doctor on the 7th for her six month shots. I would say she is close to 15-1/2 pounds now. She is starting to sit up on her own. She holds her self up for about 30 seconds then falls over. She rolls over from front to back but has no interest in rolling back to front. 

Dont compare your babies to any other. all develop at different rates and no two will ever be the same. I have a friend that also had a premie baby that is 7 months old now and he is just now starting to sit up on his own. 

So, how long till you try for another....ha ha!

I will be laid off from my job January 11th. I am looking forward to getting to spend time with Olivia and watching her grow. I am now really to worried about finding another job right now. I am just going to take it day by day and wish for the best.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Sounds like he twins are doing fabulous.

Berdc... I hope you find something as well. I can't imagine how scary that must be. Hopefully it won't take you long. I would start agresssively searching now though be in 2013 the launch of The affordable health care is going to put more people out of work. Especially in the service sector.i have many many friends who's bosses have already announced cuts. Our economy is really bad. Hopefully it will turn around soon. Do I remember that you do hair? Could you maybe start a mobile hair business? You know go to them. Maybe get a portfolio to wedding planners. Just a thought. I always look for ways to work for my self.


As for me... As if things couldn't get more uncomfortable I have 5 external hemorrhoids. No they are not doing anything about it. Did give me some cream but it doesn't work. I am in agony and spent most of yesterday crying. I have to go to the bathroom but won't because I am scared and don't want to eat. Finn really needs to come now so this can clea up. It's the really bad pressure from him that caused this as I haven't had any constipation. So terribly depressed.


----------



## moter98

Oh no mail! I've had them since 20 weeks but not that bad. Try cryotherapy, it is the only thing that works for me. (Apply ice) I actually bought this device called Anuice and it has saved me lots of pain. Will take a few days to shrink them but it will give relief. Apply twice a day for 8-10 minutes at a time.


----------



## colta

Well... as I'm assuming ya'll have figured, AF is here. 

And it's awful! Every month seems to get worse and worse. I have unbelievable cramping and terribly heavy bleeding/tissue/the whole shebang... and it's been getting worse and worse.
I'm beginning to wonder if maybe I have endometriosis and I think it's high time I've gotten checked out. 
God almighty it's bad, the pain is unbearable... I spent all of my day in a scalding hot tub, pumped up on pain meds and things are just starting to reach a tolerable level. 
I'm just so fed up... me and DH, despite not actively trying for a while... have been having unprotected sex for almost a year and a half. It's been almost another year since I last conceived.... I seriously think something is wrong. 

I'm going tomorrow (providing the blizzard we're in lets up) or the following Monday to a local clinic and getting referred to an obstetrician... I can't handle this type of pain and disappointment every month....

Okay, I'm done.... sorry for the rant. Colta out


----------



## moter98

So sorry Colta. After a year and a half of trying it must be very hard on you. I think it would be a good idea to go and and find out if there is something that drs can do to help you along. Hope it all gets sorted soon


----------



## mailcmm

After I posted I called back to the dr because the pain got way worse. They got me in this afternoon. I have to have surgery in the am. One of the hemmoroids is thrombosed. Luckily they are just going to lance it but I am nervous as I have never experienced this before. Dr took one look and gasped. Lol in just 48 hrs I managed to get the worst case of hemmoroids in my life. They said its the pressure of my ginormous hitchhiker. So I go for nst and midwife apt in the am followed by the surgeon. Hoping dr just sends me o l&d and they can take care of my problem during birth. Lol I am not that lucky though. Anyway, trying to stay positive but really really at the end of my tether. Please god let my water break!

Colta... So glad you are going to dr. After all this time you really need to. Please keep us posted all the way through. Hoping they find something so you have an answer.


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Colta, I'm sorry. I really think that getting checked is a good idea. Endometriosis is not the only possibility and it would be great if the doctor can diagnose you so that at least you can feel better.

Mail: I think you should explain to the doctor in the am that the reason you got the hemmorhoids was the baby and that surgery will not work since it will only come back again with the baby still there plus there may be some complications straining while giving birth and basically you would just feel better if they would do a c-section. I really think that at this point it's best for both of you. Finn is full term now, so it's not a risk to either of you if he is delivered now. You poor thing, this has been a horrendous week!


----------



## mailcmm

I wish mighty. Midwife I talked to yesterday said that they won't do anything and made me the apt today to see a nurse practitioner. She said that the hemmoroids are thrombosed and can not wait. She tried to get me into the surgeon today. They are only going to lance it and know that I will get more with delivery, but she is worried it will burst if they don't do something. That being said according to the midwife a csection isn't something they do due to hemmoroids. My dr is on vacation and I am seeing the midwife tomorrow so I doubt I will get another answer. Luckily my apt with her is first so I am praying she will say lets do this but I highly doubt it. Right now I am in so much pain that I just don't care. All I really want is some sleep.


----------



## menb

Oh Mail! This has been a rough 3rd Trimester! Ugh...I sure do hope your appointments today go in your favor. Finn is ready, you are ready, I just hope the NP does something. Surgery on them is just a band aid. Hoping for the best! 

Colta, I'm so glad you've decided to go in. I know you mentioned the wait and all the other annoyances with your doctors and such, but it's time to get this looked into. I can't recall--do you also have PCOS? I'm just trying to think of what cod be causing all this! :shrug: Ugh...keep us posted! We care!


----------



## colta

Mail - Hopefully they realize that you being in this much pain and discomfort is in no way better for you or Finn. Hopefully they give you what they want... be strong mama!

Thanks for all the support ladies... to be honest, I've kind of been avoiding this for a while. I just kept hoping that the next month would be the month and that I wouldn't need to find out something horrible about my fertility. :dohh:
At any rate, we're still in the middle of a blizzard, so I can't get to the clinic today... but I'll be going Monday morning. 
I'm starting to realize that maybe what I go through with AF really isn't the norm, like I've been telling myself. I hope this isn't tmi, but when I say I hemorrhage, I mean it. I have to wear two pads at all time, and I go through 3-4 (so 6-8) sets a day. I'm in pain in the worst way... pain killers all day, every day for 5-6 days. Crazy back pain... it's awful. 

Menb - I don't think it's PCOS simply because I seem to be ovulating every month and have pretty consistent cycles... I've been going through a lot of the different things and endo seems the most likely. Pretty sure my mom had it too...


----------



## MightyMom

Endo is not a fertility death sentence. They can remove excess tissue with surgery giving you a window to getting pregnant. But it does get worse with age, so the sooner the better. I'm thinking there could be other explainations though with such heavy AFs.


----------



## mailcmm

I am just popping in to try and rant thru my drug induced fog. Apology now for anything wierd lol. Omg I will never ever ever ever ever ever do that again. I am in 50 times more pain then this am. Midwives won't speak to me an surgeon says he can't give me anything more for pain. By the time we got home and the lidocaine wore off I was in hysterics. Poor dh started calling drs like mad and almost called 911. They finally called in some pain meds and phenergen which they said would essentially act like alcohol and make the Vicodin stronger but safe for baby. Still in utter agony but so loopy I hardly care. Terrible day. They did schedule to induce me starting the 3rd so Finn should be here on the 4th the latest.


----------



## moter98

ice mail! i promise it will help, it will shrink them and also numb the area. you can even just use a moon shaped ice cube wrapped around a thin towel. it's not the most dignified thing to do, but i promise that it works!!


----------



## mailcmm

I will try tomorrow. Not much to shrink. He lanced it. The shot of lidocaine hurt way bad then nothing. I came out so happy only to get home to the lidocaine wearing off. Sad part when he came into the room said he was gonna check it and schedule me to come back cause he didn't want to do anything at 38 wks. Looks says this is one of the badder ones I've seen we need to lance it. Promises me instant relief. Then gets in there and says t the nurse more lidocaine I didn't think there would be an internal component. Then to me sweetie you have yourself a really large and bad hemorrhoid. The clot was almost 2". On the upside I have dilated to 2 and am 50%. Here's to hoping I don't need to go till Thursday. Lol


----------



## moter98

yeah, i have heard that the surgery for hemmoroids is way more painful than the hemorrhoid itself. though with one that large what else were you to do! 
hey, you are almost there then. 2cm, woohoo! finn will be here in no time and it will all have been worth it. :)


----------



## MightyMom

Oh sweetie I am so so so sorry! That sounds WRETCHED. I hope that it all does progress rather rapidly for you!! Maybe you'll have New Year's Eve baby and you get to write off the whole year for taxes? I really hope you find some relief soon. :(


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys. I definitely don't recommend that procedure. Drugs are finally working for the most part. Still very sore though. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## moter98

how are you feeling today mail? better i hope. any progress on the baby front?


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Thanks guys. I definitely don't recommend that procedure. Drugs are finally working for the most part. Still very sore though. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

:hugs: hope your feeling better soon and little Finn will be here in your arms soooo soon xx


----------



## baby_bray

Aw....Mail....as a surgical technician, seeing hemorrhoidectomies first hand....I can only imagine...
Glad to hear you are dilating though!!!! I'll be praying for a speedy recovery *and* delivery!!! Can't wait to see Finn!


----------



## colta

baby_bray said:


> Aw....Mail....as a surgical technician, seeing hemorrhoidectomies first hand....I can only imagine...
> Glad to hear you are dilating though!!!! I'll be praying for a speedy recovery *and* delivery!!! Can't wait to see Finn!

Mail - Hope you feel better, like Baby Bray said... seen it, and ouch!

Baby Bray - Fellow health care person!! Yay! I'm a nursing student right now just about done my lpn. Hi! :haha:


----------



## baby_bray

I thought I had read that somewhere Colta, that's fantastic :)
I was a regular surgical technician in the US Air Force for 6 years, and I specialized last year in Urology so I get to work in the clinic *and* the Operating Room and I actually *love* my job. I didn't really get much say in specializing, but it's been a fantastic move for me, I never thought "urology" would have been where I ended up.


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks all. Feeling somewhat better today. Still high as a kite but managed to blow dry my hair and get dressed. We have 15 people coming for dinner tonight. Gonna be a nightmare. Dh is going to take the recliner from our room and put it in the family room for me. He did all the cleaning, cooking and took care of the farm which included a hay run and a feed store visit. Poor guy. I really need to figure out something I can do for him to say thank you for all that he has done. For 16 months he has doted on me and kept this family going. I could just cry. Feel like he deserved more then this for his first baby experience.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Thanks all. Feeling somewhat better today. Still high as a kite but managed to blow dry my hair and get dressed. We have 15 people coming for dinner tonight. Gonna be a nightmare. Dh is going to take the recliner from our room and put it in the family room for me. He did all the cleaning, cooking and took care of the farm which included a hay run and a feed store visit. Poor guy. I really need to figure out something I can do for him to say thank you for all that he has done. For 16 months he has doted on me and kept this family going. I could just cry. Feel like he deserved more then this for his first baby experience.

Ah thats what you do when your a team he loves you and im sure you would do the same for him:hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

mailcmm said:


> Thanks all. Feeling somewhat better today. Still high as a kite but managed to blow dry my hair and get dressed. We have 15 people coming for dinner tonight. Gonna be a nightmare. Dh is going to take the recliner from our room and put it in the family room for me. He did all the cleaning, cooking and took care of the farm which included a hay run and a feed store visit. Poor guy. I really need to figure out something I can do for him to say thank you for all that he has done. For 16 months he has doted on me and kept this family going. I could just cry. Feel like he deserved more then this for his first baby experience.

Aw, there go the tears! You're so lucky to have him. But really, he'd have to be the biggest jerk in the world not to do EVERYTHING for you after that surgery and until Finn is born. I hope your dinner goes well and you can still rest a bit even when people are visiting.


----------



## Twinkie210

colta- I am glad you are going to get checked out and it sounds a lot like endo to me. What you describe is NOT normal at all! 

mail- OMG I am so sorry about the hemmroids! I have delt with them off an on since having DS #1, but nothing as bad as you described. I can't believe they couldn't give you more pain meds! I had Stadol when I was in labor with DS #1 (before my epitdural) and it was great, made me feel like I was drunk LOL. I have thought about going in for surgery to fix the couple I have (mine must be small because they don't generaly bother me), but after what you describe I will deal with the hemmroids!


----------



## menb

Glad you're feeling a little better, Mail. What an ordeal! Hoping everyday for some relief for you. Tell your hubby that his wife's bnb friends say kudos for stepping up and taking care of the family! He's a great guy!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks all. Hubby is an amazing man. I am truly blessed with him. Did too much yesterday and paying for it today but had a really good night sleep so counting it as a wash. Right no resting up, watching hoarders, and waiting to go to the neighbors for dinner. Girls are watching a movie and making chocolate chipless cookies and boys are learning to shoot. Shoud be a nice afternoon. Very very tired but trying not to just sit around feeling sorry. 

Colta.... You should have your ob check our tubes as well. Didn't ou have a tubal?


----------



## MightyMom

:) Nothing like watching hoarders to put you at ease about how nice your house is. :) I remember feeling like my house was a mess at 39 weeks but then I saw Hoarding Buried Alive and I thought "I guess the house isn't too bad." LOL

Sigh. I'm so tired of living in a hotel room. I can't wait to move into our house.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... It must be so hard living in a hotel. I would go insane. Hoarders does help with house perception.

Afm... Got another blow today. Went to the surgeon to recheck my hemorrhoid situation and it has gotten much worse. The one he lanced is coming back and the other 2 have thrombosed. He says he needs to operate. So Friday I will deliver Finn come home on Sunday and go back Monday for surgery. Dr wanted to do it Friday and have them induce me Thursday so I could just be in the hospital all at once but ob won't do it. Total nightmare.


----------



## moter98

So they can't just let you wait a couple weeks after baby for it to heal?or is it Really painful? Generally even thrombosed will heal on their own, will just take a few weeks. So sorry you have to go through all this! Geez mail, you need a break from pain!!!!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh, that is awful. I'm sorry mail. On the bright side, at least they are inducing you. Grr. This is just medical mismanagement. They ought have induced you last week to take care of this. IMO your OB has been very subpar and not acting in your best interests. Did they even take a look at your hemmorrhoids before they refused to induce you last week?? That might have changed their mind. It's a shame the other surgeon can't work on you over the weekend or something. I hope this takes care of it for you though. And now we know we'll see Finn Friday. Whoever picked Jan 4th wins I guess!


----------



## baby_bray

Mail....you poor thing....you have just had a really rough go at things....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

at least once they take care of your situation Finn will be out!! And you'll have a whole slew of meds back on the table!


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... It would take months to heal on its own and it is really really bad now. Surgeon said after delivery it will be a total mess. I also tore with my last pregnancies so am anticipating a nightmare. The surgeon says better now then healing and coming back. They are internal as well as external and need to be dealt with regardless better to have one long recovery then 2. 

Mighty... They did look and sent me to the surgeon in the first place because they were so bad they didn't feel it could wait for treatment. They don't however consider treatment delivery. They have a strict no induction until 39 wk policy for insurance purposes. When I talked to the nurse today to plead my case she said she would call the dr and when she called back said she didn't call the dr because l&d has no more induction slots for Thursday. So she said even if the dr said yes they couldn't do it. I was so angry. Since the situation isn't life threatening I guess they aren't worried. 

Bray.... So excited I will get real drugs. What they have me on now is such a low dose that they only take the edge off. 

I guess on the upside at least I will have 3 days with Finn before the real fun begins. Oh, and I lost my plug. Well have been losing it since last night. Maybe Finn will come and I will get my surgery Friday where they have morphine drips lol so glad we already knew I wasn't breast feeding.


----------



## moter98

well mail, at least it will all be over soon! when i lost my plug with DS, i went into labor the very next morning and had him that night.....so a total of 33 hours after losing it i had him!


----------



## mailcmm

Oh Moter I hope that's how it goes for me. I still think we are gonna get a c section.... Which would be fine with me as it will spare my bottom. Lol I still don't think he will engage. I think come Friday afternoon they will say he's not engaged and you are gonna have a csection. Then I would still be in the hospital on Monday and might be able to talk them into keeping me til Tuesday to heal some with good drugs.


----------



## moter98

Oh! I thought you would be given a c section even if you go into labor naturally. They would expect you to go natural with hemmorhoids that bad?!


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah. Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh mail, if you do have to go natural, get the epi, then apply ice to keep area numb till sergury time!!


----------



## BERDC99

The 3rd would be awesome.....we would share the same birthday.

Finn will be here before you know it.


----------



## menb

Happy New Year all!


----------



## mailcmm

Happy new year everybody. Problem progresses. I cannot go to the bathroom and have to go back to the surgeon because it has been 5 days. Won't be able to go without assistance as the hemorroids prevent it. They have gotten much worse. Ob is still dragging on getting this show on the road. Went to l&d yesterday for nst and asked to talk to the mw on call. Told her I couldn't go to the restroom and she didn't seem concerned at all. Told me hemorroids are a natural part of pregnancy and after the baby comes everything should just clear up on its own. Said I should skip surgery too. That being said she didn't look at my bottom. I told her I was horrified at the thought of tearing during delivery and the hemorroids getting worse and then having to have a very painful surgery as well. She highly recommended again skipping surgery. I told her that the surgeon said I couldn't skip it it and needed to have the surgery ASAP. I was really shocked about her lack of concern and wondering if I should be less concerned. She did say that I can have an elective csection if I wanted too but said it really wasn't necessary. She told me that I had til today to think it over and let the office know today. So I came home very confused and am feeling silly even though I am in terrible pain and terrified of labor making that worse only to follow with a very painful surgery. Dh wants me to have the csection and my gut tells me to do it, but I am worried about having 2 surgeries. I wish I could see my dr but he is out for the holidays only mw are available to talk to. Anyway, after that we ran into the surgeon in the hospital and he said to come in today so I can go to the bathroom. So ready for this to be behind me... No pun intended.


----------



## baby_bray

Oh mailcmc.......this is just crazy.....I'm not big on c-sections, but obviously there are some instances where it really is just better for everyone....at this point, I'd go for it...
You know we're all rooting for you...keep us updated, I keep habitually checking hoping to see a pic of Finn!

:hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG! That nurse sound very unsympathetic. How can she know if it is normal pregnancy hemmroids if she hasn't seen them? I would go with your gut. I didn't want the C-section with Liam but I had this feeling that I would need it, and I am 100% sure it was the right decision. Like you I tore badly with my first delivery (my nurse said it was a 4th degree tear, I am not sure though). I also had hemmroids with him (not as bad as yours) and his delivery made them worse. The c-section spared me of all the tearing and healing and the pain meds they gave me made the incision not even a problem. If we ever have another baby I would really like a vaginal delivery, but if it looks like the baby is going to be big like my first two, I would go with the c-section in a heartbeat.


----------



## moter98

mw is right, hemmoroids are very common in pregnancy. i had them too before delivery and really bad afterwards. however, they weren't even as bad after delivery as you describe they are now for you. the mw should have at least checked to see how severe they are. if it's so bad that you can't "go", that sounds like severe hemmoroids to me! maybe you want to ask your dr about wether going natural will make them much much worse. it's too bad you can't have the baby and the other surgery at the same time since you would already be numb, then you wouldn't have those extra days of suffering too. 
i hope they give you lots and lots of pain meds once baby Finn is here!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks all. Called all interested parties this am. The obs office said they would see what they could do about getting the c section scheduled. And get back to me this afternoon. Then I called the surgeon to deal with what is now being referred to as my "blockage". Apparently a blockage is life threatening and I will need to be hospitalized on Friday if I don't go to the bathroom. To make matters worse there is absolutely nothing they can do about it until the baby is born. So the surgeon is now trying to reach my ob and get this underway because it needs to be dealt with. He also said that had I not been pregnant last Friday when I came in he would have sent me straight to the hospital. So here I sit uncomfortably waiting to see what happens. Guessing they will have me go in tomorrow for the c section and take care of the blockage and then do the surgery over the weekend or Friday? Midwife said they can't do the birth and surgery back to back even if its vaginal due to clots? So I just don't know what is going on. Starting to get more scared and if I don't hear back today am just heading to the hospital tonight and demanding something be done.


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... The mw said that the hemorrhoids will get worse but wouldn't effect delivery so no real reason for a csection. I get that delivery won't be affected but I am now having to look out for my own well being. I really think she thinks I am exaggerating or over worried about a normal situation. She suggested I go natural and wait and see how things clear up. The surgeon said that eventually months from now they will clear up... If I have no aggravating circumstances between now and then and am not blocked which are both unlikely.... But will comeback the same if not worse in the future. He also said that recommending surgery for this is a last case scenario and we are at last case. So who knows. I just want it all to be over.


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope your surgeon gets ahold of the OB and they can get on the same page! Keep us updated, but it sounds like Finn will be making an appearance soon!


----------



## baby_bray

I hope they put you on some type of stool softener....and water is gonna be your best friend right now.
My last appt my labs came back as slightly anemic, like 10.2 and the low/normal value was 12. So my MW put me on iron just once a day instead of the usual two and automatically gave me Colace to prevent constipation and I was a bit reluctant to take it and it's AMAZING. I've always been pretty regular, but I think I got it just in time because I was definitely having to "put a little more effort forth" when I went....:blush:


----------



## mailcmm

I have been on colace since Friday. And I think it would be amazing if I had a way to move my bowels. Lol hopefully I will hear something soon. I am guessing tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

hope it gets figured out for you mail! i've been on colace for months now as dr's want to make sure i don't cause placenta to tear anymore i guess. it really does help! also, eat lots and lots of apples. i ate up to 5 a day after delivery because the hemms were so bad. worked perfectly! that may help you after your surgery monday. 
sounds like mw was only thinking about delivery and not how recovery would go for you afterwards. i think you should take that into account as well cause after all, you will have a newborn to take care of as well as yourself! i know you didn't want a c section, but maybe you just have to weigh the odds of which is going to be less painful after delivery.


----------



## mailcmm

The light at the end of the tunnel.... Lmao no pun intended. Surgeon called my dr and they both agreed to get this done. Friday I will have the c section followed by the surgery. They tried for tomorrow but couldn't coordinate. So ready to have this over but I guess I can wait til Friday. Also excited that I will be in the hospital for the worst part of the surgery recovery. Wish the ob would get an opening though. Now watch I go into labor tonight lol


----------



## moter98

that's great news mail! that's how i would want it done too, just get it all taken care of at once, then you can focus on baby and recovery. ok Finn, now you just need to wait until Friday for mommy to be ready, ok?


----------



## Twinkie210

Woo Hoo! Come on Friday!


----------



## baby_bray

oh mail, I'm so happy to hear they're going to knock both out at the same time! I hope your OR team is better than the other healthcare providers you've dealt with and they're able to put you at ease....
Especially since after the section they'll have to flip you over into the "jack-knife" position to deal with the hemorrhoids.
Can't wait to see Finn!!!!! That's all I can think of now, lol! I'm sure he is going to be just perfect, and think, you'll get to skip the little conehead phase LOL, so he'll be *extra* cute!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys. Starting to get excited. Now my only worry is weather or not I will be up for the birth. Hoping they do the general anesthesia after he is born so I can see him. My sil thinks the will just do both with the saddle block but I ope not. Csection is one thing I don't want any notion of the other. Hubby is not good with Facebook so hopefully some family will post and tag me. Otherwise it may be Saturday before I get anything up.


----------



## Twinkie210

I doubt they will do general for your C-section. There are a lot more risks with general, so I am sure they will want not want to use it if they don't have to. Unless is it is necessary I doubt they will use general for the other surgery. I don't remember the name of the anestesia I had with my D&C, but I would think they would use something like it. Apparently you are semi conscious, but you don't remember anything. I do not remember anything from the D&C, but I didn't need a ventilator like I would have with General Anestesia.


----------



## baby_bray

mailcmm said:


> Thanks guys. Starting to get excited. Now my only worry is weather or not I will be up for the birth. Hoping they do the general anesthesia after he is born so I can see him. My sil thinks the will just do both with the saddle block but I ope not. Csection is one thing I don't want any notion of the other. Hubby is not good with Facebook so hopefully some family will post and tag me. Otherwise it may be Saturday before I get anything up.

For a hemorrhoidectomy they'd probably be able to just be able to do it with the spinal you should get for the C-Section and they could probably just give you some meds to mainly just get you comfy... (an IV martini or two) lol:winkwink:
I dunno if I'd be too keen on getting general anesthesia or anything though since it may make everything sort of fuzzy, and it'd stink to not remember seeing Finn for the first time! It's hard to really select what you'd remember and what you wouldn't :shrug: Plus on top of everything, I'd avoid any type of breathing tube, especially since you get to avoid one with the section...last thing you'd need would be a sore throat on top of everything!


----------



## mailcmm

The surgeon had said general but since the surgeries are being combined maybe not. That being said for the hemorrhoid surgery I would at least like twilight. Lol so embarrassing lol


----------



## moter98

maybe they could give you a general until after baby is out and you have seen him, then knock you out? you could pretend you are panicking and they will automatically put you under.


----------



## mailcmm

I find out tomorrow how it will go down. Starting to get a bit scared now. Know everything will turn out all right in the end but I am nervous. Oh well in for a penny... Lol


----------



## moter98

I don't blame you, I would be nervous too. But in less than 2 days baby Finn is gonna be here! So excited for you.


----------



## mailcmm

I know. Conflicting emotions have me nauseous. Lol got everything packed... I think. Lol nursery is done. Hubby cleaned the house and washed the floors. I can't wait to see what color hair Finn has. And how big he actually is. Probably only 7.5 lbs lol


----------



## moter98

Remember the hair he's born with will probably fall out. Ds was born with a head full of dark hair and it all eventually "shed" and blonde hair grew in its place!
Eek! Can't believe you are nearly there


----------



## mailcmm

Didn't know that Moter. My kids kept theirs. My sons got lighter by the time he was 2 but he will go dark again when he's older. But he had a full head of hair. Got his first haircut at 2 weeks old. Lol hoping Finn has hair like that. I know I can't believe I am here. So ready to see my boy. It still hasn't sunk in. Just want to scream. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

My first had a ton of dark hair with blonde highlights (it was so pretty!). He never lost it all, but it gradually grew back in a medium brown color. Little guy had some hair and has nearly lost it all (although it is growing back slowly). His was dark when he was born and I think it is going to stay that way because he has really dark eye brows! My oldest has blue/grayish eyes and Liam's eyes are already turning dark! They favor each other so much, yet have some completely different features :)


----------



## mailcmm

I am very dark and must have strong genes. Am hoping Finn has light eyes and red hair like his daddy or dark hair like me, but my eyes are black. You need a flash light to see my pupils and apparently it's a very dominant trait. Both my kids were born with brown eyes so knew right away what color they would be. The eyebrows are your clue. My son still has dark eyebrows whereas my daughter has blond eyebrows. I am sure her hair will remain the color it is, and has been since birth, and my son will go darker when he's older. Ayden is just like me born with black hair that went mousy brown. Mine went black in college. I dye it lighter cause the black is shocking black.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Didn't know that Moter. My kids kept theirs. My sons got lighter by the time he was 2 but he will go dark again when he's older. But he had a full head of hair. Got his first haircut at 2 weeks old. Lol hoping Finn has hair like that. I know I can't believe I am here. So ready to see my boy. It still hasn't sunk in. Just want to scream. Lol

oh really? haha, i didn't know that some babies keep the hair they are born with. haircut at 2 weeks old, wow! bet this one has lots of hair too then. one more day mail.....


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> My first had a ton of dark hair with blonde highlights (it was so pretty!). He never lost it all, but it gradually grew back in a medium brown color. Little guy had some hair and has nearly lost it all (although it is growing back slowly). His was dark when he was born and I think it is going to stay that way because he has really dark eye brows! My oldest has blue/grayish eyes and Liam's eyes are already turning dark! They favor each other so much, yet have some completely different features :)

that must be fun seeing the differences in your boys....can't wait for that :flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

You don't have that much longer either! So many new boys!


----------



## baby_bray

I am so completely giddy for you Mail! I can't belive he'll be here tomorrow!!! :happydance:
My whole family is very curious as to what color eyes Abigail will have. DH and his whole family are all blue. His are more grey blue but most of his family have the gorgeous sky blue eyes.
My family is half DARK brown and half hazel. Mine sound alot like yours Mail, almost black, hard to tell unless light is shining directly on them where my iris stops and my pupil begins.
I know she's much more likely to have brown. I may only have brown genes to give and they're dominant, but I could carry the hazel/green or something, who knows! It's part of the fun!
Both DH and I had a nice lil bit of hair, both dark. My mom said none of us 4 girls lost any of our hair, but ours all lightened to a mousey light brown. With all the heartburn I've had I'm hoping for at least enough to sort of play with!


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia lost all of her hair after she was born, and so did my son. My eyes are blue, and my husbands are very dark brown. I am think Olivia's eyes will turn brown eventually because they have a hazel ring around the outside of her blue. Now that she is getting hair back in I think it will be brrown also as Dh and I both have dark hair.

BTW, I need some prayers. I should be on cycle day 3 but the witch has never shown yet. I have tested and both were negative. I cant not afford to have another right now since I just lost my job and health insurance.


----------



## moter98

berdc - you may be irregular for awhile due to hormones yet. have you thought about going on birth control? you can get on a low dose orthotrycyclen, that's what my dr put me on after i had #1 - we weren't ready for another at that time either. also, you should be able to get it for free now


----------



## BERDC99

Not sure where I could go to get it free. My husband has a very good income and it screws up out of getting any help. It just worries me cause the last three months I have be pretty regular every 25 days. It may be from stress also.


----------



## moter98

oh i thought it was free for all women now due to the obamacare law they passed for free birth control for all? did i understand it wrong?


----------



## moter98

also, target offers $4 generic birth control. trisprintec 28 day tablet is $4. this is what i used before ttc. we have to pay 100% of prescriptions till our enormously high deductible is met every year so that was very affordable for us.


----------



## Twinkie210

You could try calling your OB and explaining your situation. When I was a single Mom mine would give me free samples, sometimes 4 months worth, I would just pay out of pocket the rest of the time. This was many years ago, but I think I paid like $120 for 3 months of Orthotricyclen, but other brands might be cheaper. I didn't have health insurance that covered the pill at the time.


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow Ididn't know that moter! It is good to know when I finally decide to wean off my pump ;)

DH told me yesterday that there is a new job opening in his department that could mean anywhere from a $15,000 - $30,000 raise for him! I am hoping if he gets this job and we save a little money he will agree to #3 in a couple years! He had told me before that if he gets this raise I could quit working in 5 years, but I would have to give up my dream of having 3 kids...


----------



## moter98

Yeah all you need to do is call your dr and ask him to send in the script for it. Really saved us a bunch!


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> oh i thought it was free for all women now due to the obamacare law they passed for free birth control for all? did i understand it wrong?

I think the new law requires health insurance to cover birthcontrol without a copay, the problem is most plans are grandfathered in, so I still have to pay my copays for mine.


----------



## moter98

yeah, any plan signed before 2010 i believe is grandfathered in, but starting 2014 i don't think they can deny you anymore. the generic birth control though works just fine! i took it for many years. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Birth control prices were the one thing I couldn't understand the argument about. I paid $15 for years when I had insurance and when I lost it was so scared that it would cost me a fortune.... $9 at Walmart. I had been over paying by $6 for years. Lol most women don't know that and drs usually will prescribe it without seeing you.

Preop is done and I am home. Also I went to the bathroom. So happy about that. Not a lot but enough to give me a small bit of relief. My dr was amazed that I didn't come in screaming. Said this should have been done last week. Midwives are great for normal birth I guess but not keen on dealing with problems. I am very excited and scared, will be awake for both surgeries. Yikes. Dh is over the moon. Maternity photos on Facebook. I am so happy with them.


----------



## moter98

good luck tomorrow mail......it's all going to go very smoothly


----------



## mailcmm

I hope so. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## moter98

try to get a good night's rest, big changes coming tomorrow. :)


----------



## mailcmm

Lol I don't know if I can sleep. Lol it's like the nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## baby_bray

Oh-mi-gosh mail...your maternity photos are waaaay too cute! I'm still in disbelief you were rocking those heels! Your family is just too adorable.
Don't stress out too much about the surgery. You'll do just fine, even being awake for both. Meeting Finn will blow everything else out of the water and you'll probably practically forget all about it...
I'll be thinking about you all tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Yeah I hear ya, I don't think I'd sleep much either.


----------



## moter98

Hey, at least you know you won't have a really long labor!


----------



## television

Hope everything goes well for you mail cant wait for update!


----------



## baby_bray

I just saw on FB, FINN IS HERE!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS MAIL!!!!! He's OUT! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Mail, he is beautiful! Lots of hair like you predicted :) 8lb 9oz- not a little boy either! I hope both surgeries went smoothly and you are recovering nicely!


----------



## moter98

Congrats mail!


----------



## BERDC99

Congrats Mail!


----------



## television

congrats hes lovely, and good size hope your feeling ok x


----------



## menb

Congrats, Mail!!!!!!!


----------



## menb

Happy Sunday!
How's everyone doing? I'm about to get everyone up and ready for church. Last day of Winter Break...boo...back to work we go. It was fun while it lasted! :)

Hubs and I have posted lots of recent pics of the twinkies. Check em out when you can. Have a great day, ladies!!

Bbeingdad.tumblr.com


----------



## moter98

I think mail has passed the hemorroid torch on to me! I've had them since 20 weeks and been able to control them with colace, flaxseed and cryotherapy. I am not at all constipated so must be weight of the baby causing it. I now have a grape sized hemorroid that is so painful, even just laying here it hurts! And I have 6 weeks to go plus labor making them worse. :-( oh, please heal, please heal!!!!


----------



## menb

Oh no, Moter! Hoping it gets better soon...I have no experience with that, but it doesn't sound pleasant. :( 

How are your bums, TV, Bray n Mighty? Yikes!!


----------



## television

menb said:


> Oh no, Moter! Hoping it gets better soon...I have no experience with that, but it doesn't sound pleasant. :(
> 
> How are your bums, TV, Bray n Mighty? Yikes!!

Not to bad my end thanks bit tired and aching in the pelvis at the end of the day mainly but kind of guessing thats normal, worse with this pregnancy then ds but heard that 2nd 3rd 4th etc it gets worse!!!!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I think mail has passed the hemorroid torch on to me! I've had them since 20 weeks and been able to control them with colace, flaxseed and cryotherapy. I am not at all constipated so must be weight of the baby causing it. I now have a grape sized hemorroid that is so painful, even just laying here it hurts! And I have 6 weeks to go plus labor making them worse. :-( oh, please heal, please heal!!!!

wow only only 3 weeks now till your full term and in 8 weeks you will have a baby :happydance:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, Moter! Hoping it gets better soon...I have no experience with that, but it doesn't sound pleasant. :(
> 
> How are your bums, TV, Bray n Mighty? Yikes!!
> 
> Not to bad my end thanks bit tired and aching in the pelvis at the end of the day mainly but kind of guessing thats normal, worse with this pregnancy then ds but heard that 2nd 3rd 4th etc it gets worse!!!!Click to expand...

I didn't realize all of the pains get worse after your first, so was quite a surprise for me lol


----------



## Twinkie210

I think it all depends on how the baby is laying. I had terrible pains with DS #1, but I think he was head down very early and caused lots of pressure (and gave me hemroids too!) but little guy's pregnancy was not bad. I think it was because he was breech. I felt like I was going to explode, LOL, but all the pain was in my ribs and just from the size of my belly, not in my pelvis like my first. It is weird how different pregnancies can be!

Moter, I hope your problem clears up soon! 

Menb- the babies are adorable!!! I love all of their pictures! (somehow I missed their halloween pics, I love the mickey and minnie costumes!) They are getting so big.


----------



## moter98

Thanks Twinkie! Me too. I've put a note in to dr to see I they've got some stronger med to help. I'm so close to delivery, just gotta make it a few more weeks! 
I have only had one episode of baby in the ribs and I did not like it at all. Can imagine having baby set up camp there all the time.

Just had to share this: ds is feeding me his fruit snacks right now and telling me to drink from his straw cup! He's so funny


----------



## moter98

My little friend has now become thrombosed lol! It looks so gross. Wow, that happened fast. I've called dr to see what they want to do, hoping they've got some miracle shrinking med for me. I do not want to do what mail had to do! Sounds wayyyyy too painful.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aww he is taking care of him Mommy and baby brother! I miss that toddler age! Now mine is a mouthy 9 year old :( But he still has his moments <3


----------



## baby_bray

Nothing to report on "my end" (couldn't help it) when it comes to hemorrhoids. They put me on just 1 iron pill when they found out I was borderline anemic and they gave me Colace and I've been taking it about every other day hoping to avoid constipation!

Th right side of my rib cage keeps getting a knocking! It's like she's trying to play my ribs like a xylophone! I can be fine almost all day and then out of the blue she'll just have a 30min jam session! She is certainly very rolly-polly! 
I have a really hard time idetifying body parts, I have no idea how she's positioned. But I think she spends most of the day breech and towards the evening flips around to dance.
Also gonna report she's had hiccups at least once a day for the last week or so! Thinking about it, because she's got them right now haha. The other day she had them at least 3 times!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I had a hard time identifying parts too. I could only tell he was breech because I could feel his head wedged up by my ribs and it was uncomfortable, other than that it was hard to tell punches from kicks, LOL. Little guy was quite the squirmy worm and still is! And he had the hiccups constantly (like 5-7 times a day!) and he still gets them alot, LOL. They say it is a good sign, that baby is practicing breathing ;)


----------



## television

Im the same i believe its head down and think its feet on the left and bum in middle id love to be able to know like mw know. Im going to ask my mw how she knows lol, years of prodding i suppose. Im also on 3 tablets a day for low iron it was only slightly below not sure i feel any different for being on them???


----------



## baby_bray

Yeah I can't say I really feel any different on the iron pills....my MW kept asking me if I was fatigued or anything and I have been pretty energetic with and without the supplements. My MW said it was up to me, I could take 1 or 2 pills a day.
Sounds gross, but the biggest change was my stools are a lot darker. I guess dark hard stools are pretty much the norm on iron and I think since I was given both iron and Colace at the same time I been lucky enough to avoid any constipation issues!


----------



## television

baby_bray said:


> Yeah I can't say I really feel any different on the iron pills....my MW kept asking me if I was fatigued or anything and I have been pretty energetic with and without the supplements. My MW said it was up to me, I could take 1 or 2 pills a day.
> Sounds gross, but the biggest change was my stools are a lot darker. I guess dark hard stools are pretty much the norm on iron and I think since I was given both iron and Colace at the same time I been lucky enough to avoid any constipation issues!


I know i couldnt believe how dark they were,i had iron tablets with ds but dont remember being on them. Ive been lucky enough not to have been constipated all through pregnancy.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all! Sorry I haven't posted here but the hospital Internet was awful. Fb is much easier with my phone.

Moter... I feel so bad for you as I know first hand what you are going thru. When all was said and done dr told me 2 things. 1... Finn was breech and his head was pushing on my main arteries, hence all the pressure. 2... He never would have turned even thoughit looked like he could go either way, labor would have made situation much worse. Mine literally popped up over night. Surgeon said that I was not constipated nor was there a blockage other then 3 very angry large hemorrhoids. Now I am glad they are gone. Still hurts but getting better. Still need to go potty but letting it happen when it does. Hoping by Friday which also gives me one week to heal. They can give you suppositories, They don't help. Hot water helps lots. Hopefully they will go away.

Afm... Finn is fabulous. Dh has been amazing. I am really tired but mainly because I feel yucky. First night was horrific just like last Friday. Nurses felt horrible. Do think they are used to that. They got me a high dose of morphine. They all looked so relieved when I hadn't died over night and felt a tad better. By Sunday I was doing much better but pain still high so they kept me til Monday. Csection wasn't so bad. Hoping to feel 80% by Friday. Nurses said I was such a trooper. Started walking Saturday am and took a shower everyday. Just felt so bad because I was so miserably sore. 

Hang in there girls not long now. So exciting!!!!

Also dh wants to start to try to have another in a year. I was blown away. I really thought even if I wanted to that he was done. I said we would talk about it then but right now I want to concentrate on Finn.


----------



## mailcmm

Pics....
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/e2dac65b833eefa9bf8e93f072c2bb6b.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/02f98ea02750b3407e8636afbc7320ce.jpg
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/733ab4a76d84ba364f30b7dddfc958bd.jpg


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Pics....
> https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/e2dac65b833eefa9bf8e93f072c2bb6b.jpg
> https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/02f98ea02750b3407e8636afbc7320ce.jpg
> https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w440/mailcmm/733ab4a76d84ba364f30b7dddfc958bd.jpg

Ah glad your home and hopefully feeling more comfy by the hour, love your pics. Take it easy :thumbup:


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Hi all! Sorry I haven't posted here but the hospital Internet was awful. Fb is much easier with my phone.
> 
> Moter... I feel so bad for you as I know first hand what you are going thru. When all was said and done dr told me 2 things. 1... Finn was breech and his head was pushing on my main arteries, hence all the pressure. 2... He never would have turned even thoughit looked like he could go either way, labor would have made situation much worse. Mine literally popped up over night. Surgeon said that I was not constipated nor was there a blockage other then 3 very angry large hemorrhoids. Now I am glad they are gone. Still hurts but getting better. Still need to go potty but letting it happen when it does. Hoping by Friday which also gives me one week to heal. They can give you suppositories, They don't help. Hot water helps lots. Hopefully they will go away.
> 
> Afm... Finn is fabulous. Dh has been amazing. I am really tired but mainly because I feel yucky. First night was horrific just like last Friday. Nurses felt horrible. Do think they are used to that. They got me a high dose of morphine. They all looked so relieved when I hadn't died over night and felt a tad better. By Sunday I was doing much better but pain still high so they kept me til Monday. Csection wasn't so bad. Hoping to feel 80% by Friday. Nurses said I was such a trooper. Started walking Saturday am and took a shower everyday. Just felt so bad because I was so miserably sore.
> 
> Hang in there girls not long now. So exciting!!!!
> 
> Also dh wants to start to try to have another in a year. I was blown away. I really thought even if I wanted to that he was done. I said we would talk about it then but right now I want to concentrate on Finn.

Glad to hear you are doing better. Finn is just perfect. Maybe we will be ttc again at the same time.


----------



## baby_bray

His face in the first pic!!!! <3 I just want to scoop him up and comfort him! It just looks like the most precious, pitiful, lip quivering type cry~! I love it <3

So happy to hear everything is going better. What a lucky boy Finn is...Just thinking about all the things you went through. Our bodies are so amazing...

Wow! Can't believe your hubby was so quick to say he'd like another, that's wild! I totally don't blame you on wanting some time to enjoy the moment though...Finn _just _got here, lol!

Congratulations to you, the hubby and all 3 of your kids now! How crazy is it thinking you've got *3* now?


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Hi all! Sorry I haven't posted here but the hospital Internet was awful. Fb is much easier with my phone.
> 
> Moter... I feel so bad for you as I know first hand what you are going thru. When all was said and done dr told me 2 things. 1... Finn was breech and his head was pushing on my main arteries, hence all the pressure. 2... He never would have turned even thoughit looked like he could go either way, labor would have made situation much worse. Mine literally popped up over night. Surgeon said that I was not constipated nor was there a blockage other then 3 very angry large hemorrhoids. Now I am glad they are gone. Still hurts but getting better. Still need to go potty but letting it happen when it does. Hoping by Friday which also gives me one week to heal. They can give you suppositories, They don't help. Hot water helps lots. Hopefully they will go away.
> 
> Afm... Finn is fabulous. Dh has been amazing. I am really tired but mainly because I feel yucky. First night was horrific just like last Friday. Nurses felt horrible. Do think they are used to that. They got me a high dose of morphine. They all looked so relieved when I hadn't died over night and felt a tad better. By Sunday I was doing much better but pain still high so they kept me til Monday. Csection wasn't so bad. Hoping to feel 80% by Friday. Nurses said I was such a trooper. Started walking Saturday am and took a shower everyday. Just felt so bad because I was so miserably sore.
> 
> Hang in there girls not long now. So exciting!!!!
> 
> Also dh wants to start to try to have another in a year. I was blown away. I really thought even if I wanted to that he was done. I said we would talk about it then but right now I want to concentrate on Finn.

Thanks for the advice mail. Dr yesterday said he would lance it for me but its safe to wait it out too. I'm just gonna hold off for now and hope it gets better. I have a feeling lancing it isn't gonna help right now cause I know there's more in there waiting to take its place! It's gotta be the pressure from baby as I've been taking colace since the placental tear so no problems there. I would say this is by far the most painful part of pregnancy- aside from a retained placenta, but at least that only lasted 2 minutes, not 24/7. 
Glad you are feeling better and hope your recovery goes fast for you. Finn is adorable! So happy for you. :) wow, another! You have a wonderful dh. Mine is already asking for a vasectomy! I'm guessing this will be our last unless dh is hit over the head and suddenly wants another, bwahhahahaha


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow he already wants another! I married the wrong man, LOL. Mine is like Moters and keeps saying we're done!

Finn is so adorable! I am glad you are feeling better. Enjoy your little man!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie, any ideas on how to convince them for another? I've asked dh just to wait on vasectomy for 3 years and see if he changes his mind. It's all my brothers fault for getting it done recently and telling him to do it too! Even gave him a business card for it and everything.


----------



## baby_bray

motor- I'm a urology technician, and most vasectomies are done by family practice docs, but we see the difficult ones and ones with complications. Complications are *quite* uncommon, but still...... I can share some _terrible _horror stories ( I'm talking worst case scenarios) if you're really trying to get him to hold off ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, it took me 8 years to convince him for #2, so I am not too good at it, LOL (OK that is not exactly true ;)) I make it a point to show him every cute little girl item I see. I figure eventually I will wear him down, LOL. I am hoping he will get a big raise in the next couple years and he will have no excuse why we can't have one more!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am lucky in that respect, I don't think that DH would ever voluntarily get a vasectomy!


----------



## television

My OH is already saying let have another soon after its difficult to get your head round when your pregnant and have to go through labor soon, maybe the labor might put him off as this is his 1st lol, but i think id like another but leave it a yr or so


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't know if it is true, but a guy at work said his wife had to sign some form before his Dr. would do his vasectomy. I told DH before I would not agree to it (although like I said he wouldn't do it anyway) and if he did get one I would have to find myself a hot boyfriend, LOL.


----------



## moter98

baby_bray said:


> motor- I'm a urology technician, and most vasectomies are done by family practice docs, but we see the difficult ones and ones with complications. Complications are *quite* uncommon, but still...... I can share some _terrible _horror stories ( I'm talking worst case scenarios) if you're really trying to get him to hold off ;)

Thanks, but I know he will wait till I give the go ahead. He would never do it unless I agreed too. I just asked for three years and then do it. I will be 36 by then and will give up on the idea of another if he still hasn't changed his mind. My brothers went very well, he was back to work next day! He makes it sound so easy.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Well, it took me 8 years to convince him for #2, so I am not too good at it, LOL (OK that is not exactly true ;)) I make it a point to show him every cute little girl item I see. I figure eventually I will wear him down, LOL. I am hoping he will get a big raise in the next couple years and he will have no excuse why we can't have one more!

Haha! My problem is ds will now have two boys and he is pleased as punch. He's never had a desire for a girl like me and would be perfectly content with two boys. I guess I will just hope that this baby is so quiet and well behaved that he will want another one, haha!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> My OH is already saying let have another soon after its difficult to get your head round when your pregnant and have to go through labor soon, maybe the labor might put him off as this is his 1st lol, but i think id like another but leave it a yr or so

That's great he wants another, will be nice for lo to have a sibling. We started ttc when ds was a year old. I think that's good spacing.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> I don't know if it is true, but a guy at work said his wife had to sign some form before his Dr. would do his vasectomy. I told DH before I would not agree to it (although like I said he wouldn't do it anyway) and if he did get one I would have to find myself a hot boyfriend, LOL.

Really? I didn't know that. Dh did not want to do it at all till my brother did and told him how easy it was and happy they are they did it. I'm like, shut up already! But truthfully, once we are for sure done having kids I'd be all for it. Then I wouldn't have to take the pill anymore.


----------



## baby_bray

Some doctor's do have spouses get involved. I'm Air Force and we don't require the spouse to get involved, but my Urology training was actually through a Navy program. The Navy required the patient *and* spouse to attend a class and then they had to wait a mandatory 30day cooldown period as a just in case before they could have it done.


----------



## mailcmm

We wouldn't do a vasectomy. I want that procedure where they cauterize the womb and you never get your period again. Lol when I met dh and up until 5 years later he told me he would never have children. I was happy with one. Never dreamed he would say he wants another. I want to wait 1 year. This was rough. First night home was uneventful. Finn sleeps continuously. Which is awesome and sad all at once. Mommy wants to play. Lol first drs apt today at 215. So much going on for little guy.


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww mail, I was the same way with Liam! The very first night in the hospital I woke up at 3am and just held him and kissed him and quietly tried to wake him up :) I paid for it later, LOL. Now I try to tip toe past him when he is sleeping! He was up from noon until after 6:30pm yesterday with no real nap!

Just talking about all the new babies and soon to be born babies gives me baby fever all over!


----------



## moter98

Oh never heard of that mail, sounds like a good deal to not have a period again.  my dh didn't want kids either till 3 months before we got married so I do feel very blessed that he changed his mind and we have (almost) two. I would love to try for a girl in a couple years but if he doesn't I'm fine with that too.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Awww mail, I was the same way with Liam! The very first night in the hospital I woke up at 3am and just held him and kissed him and quietly tried to wake him up :) I paid for it later, LOL. Now I try to tip toe past him when he is sleeping! He was up from noon until after 6:30pm yesterday with no real nap!
> 
> Just talking about all the new babies and soon to be born babies gives me baby fever all over!

Was not my experience at all with ds! He cried from the moment he was born and didnt stop till like 3 or 4 months old. He had major colic, poor guy. If anyone wanted to watch him when he was a newborn we would readily agree and run as fast as we could in the opposite direction, ha. But now he is a sweet boy and most of his cries are fake pay attention to me or cause he got hurt


----------



## television

i cant wait to find out what i have just so i can either have:blue::pink:on the 1st page just looking more boys then girls i need a girl:happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

I think I am going to start a new sewing project... this is probably an insane idea with a 3 month old, but Oh well! It is a baby blanket and is so cute, the problem is the baby shower is at the end of the month! I doubt I will get it done in time.


----------



## MightyMom

A baby blanket? Any inspiration photos?


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is the site that I found the idea... I am doing one for a boy, so going with some blue or green pattern. I haven't bought the material yet.

https://www.aestheticnest.com/2010/08/sewing-heirloom-cut-chenille-baby.html


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Here is the site that I found the idea... I am doing one for a boy, so going with some blue or green pattern. I haven't bought the material yet.
> 
> https://www.aestheticnest.com/2010/08/sewing-heirloom-cut-chenille-baby.html

What a great idea Twinkie. Gifts like that are cherished forever! I still have all of the blankets and quilts that were handmade for me from childhood.


----------



## Twinkie210

I have a blanket my MIL crocheted for Logan and my sister made one for Liam. My mom has a couple that were made for me and my sister. I love handmade gifts. I just hope I have enough time to finish it.


----------



## moter98

Even if you don't finish it in time, you could take a picture of it and say coming soon or something like that and give it to her when you are done


----------



## BERDC99

For my baby shower my mom gave me my baby blanket that I used for years. She had Olivias name and feet prints embroidered on it. I need to take it and have her birthdate and weight put on it.


----------



## Twinkie210

Very cute!


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie.... What a gorgeous blanket. I am with Moter. Wrap a pic if it isn't done in time. As long as its finished by birth you are good. I still need to finish Finns blanket. Lol gonna startup again tomorrow. 

Afm... At home all alone. Well I have Finn to keep me company but he's sleeping as usual. Lol I may take a nap. Been so tired and I think all the recovering is making me more tired. Got my staples out today. That was nothing like I thought it would be. I pictured industrial strength heaven duty staples. Didn't hurt having them removed at all. I am so glad to be home but feel like I am forgetting something important. Driving me insane.


----------



## baby_bray

That blanket is *gorgeous*!!! I have no sewing talent what so ever, but my MIL is very close and is amazing. I'd love to do something like that with her, maybe we can make it a project!

I am just teaching myself/learning to crochet right now. Before last week, I could only make a "worm" haha. I'm trying to figure out how to do the little baby hats. I made one that turned out "okay" a little lop-sided, but my sizing was off....by a lot....it's almost big on me haha.
I've got so many ideas~. I did just make my first animal last night, a bitty owl, and he's soooo cute. I bought a little book of all sorts I'd love to make.


----------



## Twinkie210

I didn't even have staples... they glued me ;)

Take a nap whenever you can! It has been a long time since you had a newborn, you will underestimate how draining it is, I know I did LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am notorious for trying to teach my self crafting stuff. I tought myself how to cross stitch and made my sister's ring bearer pillow. I started teaching myself to crochet to make a baby blanket for my cousin. I wash doing ok (I had missed a few stitches so it was a little lopsided) but it was so time consuming I gave up LOL. I may try again later. When I got pregnant with DS #2 I started sewing. I decided to make crate covers for his toys and they turned out good. I also sewed him a couple burp rags, a bib (that I never put any velcro on) and a taggie. I have never made a blanket, so this should be a new experience.


----------



## menb

Get some rest, Mail! 

How's it going, Colta?

TV, Bray and Mighty I'm glad you all aren't dealing with the sore bums! Ugh...it really sounds like a part of pregnancy you'd wanna forget!

Moter, I'm SO sorry...hang in there! Only a couple more weeks. Unfortunately, it sounds like it can go from bad to worse pretty quickly, eh? :hugs:

Berdc and Twinkie: how are those babies? Do you all pay any attention to milestones? Have you introduced solids yet? How does that work? Are you all still swaddling? What do your babies sleep in? Remember, ladies--I'm a first time mom! :shrug:


----------



## Twinkie210

Menb- I try to pay attention to milestones, but sometimes it is hard to say "ah it is the first time he did this...". Usually I just notice Oh now he smiles or can hold his head up, etc. Little guy is getting to the laughing out loud stage which is sooo cute! He hasn't started rolling yet, but seems so close, I would say in the next month. My Dr. said they usually didn't start solids until 4 months, but I could earlier if I wanted too. The week before Christmas little guy was eating quite a lot so I bought some cereal for him, but then he got sick and quit drinking as much, so I quit giving him cereal for the time being. He was so cute when he ate it though, he would crinkle up his nose and make this awful face, LOL. He HATES being swaddled. He is a mover and a shaker and does not want either his arms or legs to be restricted. Are you asking about what kind of clothes they sleep in or where the sleep? I'll answer both, he wears usually just a sleeper, no sack or anything, sometimes a onsie underneath if it is really cold, and he has been in his crib since about 4 weeks old I think. He was too big and could scoot around too much to leave him in his bassinet. LOL Does this answer all your questions? Now your turn, how are those babies?


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Get some rest, Mail!
> 
> How's it going, Colta?
> 
> TV, Bray and Mighty I'm glad you all aren't dealing with the sore bums! Ugh...it really sounds like a part of pregnancy you'd wanna forget!
> 
> Moter, I'm SO sorry...hang in there! Only a couple more weeks. Unfortunately, it sounds like it can go from bad to worse pretty quickly, eh? :hugs:
> 
> Berdc and Twinkie: how are those babies? Do you all pay any attention to milestones? Have you introduced solids yet? How does that work? Are you all still swaddling? What do your babies sleep in? Remember, ladies--I'm a first time mom! :shrug:

Olivia is doing great, thanks for asking. I try not to pay attention to milestones because no two babies are develop at the same rate. But I do write everything down in her baby book when she does something new. She does say "MOM". 

Olivia is eating solid foods. I started her on stage 1 baby food at three and a half months. Now at six months she is on stage two. We have her on a schedule to where she has a bottle at 5:30 am and 8:30. For here 11:30 feeding she gets a jar of fruit with cereal mixed in. She usually drinks about 2 oz of juice (in a sippy cup) with that to wash it down. She will normally take a bottle about an hour later. Then she drink another bottle around 3 and for dinner she has a vegetable with cereal (juice in sippy cup). She will drink a bottle before bed and sleep the whole night. She sleeps in a sleeper. She also has on a onsie and socks under it to keep her warm because she will not wear a swaddle anymore. She hates to be swaddled unless she is she falls asleep in your arms. If you try while she is awake she will fight you to get loose. She is getting to be so independent. 

Olivia is starting to sit up. She can hold herself up for a few seconds before she falls over. She can roll from front to back but not back to front yet. I think she is getting close to getting it because she is she rolls to her side now. She sits in her walker for about a half hour in the evening. She is close to touching the floor. I just want to get comfortable with that position


----------



## mailcmm

Omg the babies are all getting so big! Seems miles from now before Finn gets there. I am enjoying his total mastery of sleeping. Lol he's a hungry boy too! Eats 3-4 oz every 2-3 hours. He isn't picky and doesn't care if he's swaddled or not. He just sleeps all the time. Seems the only time he crystal is when we change his diaper. He's modest I think. Afm... Still healing. Feeling better everyday. So ready to be healed. Want to get on with my family. Kids adore Finn. So happy that they are this excited. Last night I failed. Didn't hear Finn at all. Dh did it all and at 6 when I woke up he was sitting next to me feeding Finn and when I realized what time it was felt so bad. But daddy said he only woke up twice and slept in his crib the rest of the time. So felt slightly better. I apparently fell asleep at like 9 lol total fail. Lol


----------



## MightyMom

OMG, I'm so behind! We're unpacking from our move and I have endless rooms of boxes. UGH.

So fun to read the updates, I am reading if not posting I swear! Love seeing the FB pics. Feeds my baby rabies all day. :)~

Twinkie: I love the blanket!! I am a self-taught quilter/knitter/etc. too. It passes time and I have a lot of down time sometimes where I like doing projects like a blanket.


----------



## MightyMom

I finally got my anatomy scan today! Yay! And I had completely forgot that I am past V-day (I thought it was next week). Hooray! Colton was kicking and moving during the scan and all stretched out with his arms over his head. Got to see all sorts of cool stuff: his heart, stomach, spine, ribs, umbilical cord vessels, toes, bladder, everything! The tech was really nice and pointing everything out. He also yawned really wide during the scan and the tech forwarded and rewinded the scan shots to make him talk. It was hilarious. I guess it's the last time I'll get to see him until he's born, the tech said there is no need for another u/s until he's born. I'm kind of excited about that. I'm more than halfway! He's almost here!


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- that is not a fail! That is why he has a daddy :) to give you some rest. You are still recovering from TWO sugeries! He sounds like a good baby.

Mighty- congrats on the good scan!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Mail- that is not a fail! That is why he has a daddy :) to give you some rest. You are still recovering from TWO sugeries! He sounds like a good baby.
> 
> Mighty- congrats on the good scan!

this is not my dh at all. i got up every night with ds, dh was a crabby mess acting like a 4 year old cause he didn't get his sleep. i'm not even expecting him to get up this time lol


----------



## Twinkie210

DH took the day off work today, so he said he would get up with Liam last night. I fed the baby at 9, but didn't put him in his bed yet since DH was up. Well, I hear them at 1am so I get up (I needed to pump anyway) and DH had changed his diaper and was holding him in our recliner. I asked if he gave him his bottle and hes said, "No, it has only been 4 hrs, he isn't hungry yet" Ummm if you feed him a little bit he would probably go back to sleep. Then I get up at 5am to get ready for work and DH was still in the recliner with him and said he wasn't sleeping good. Uh that is because you wouldn't feed him and didn't put him in bed!!! I shouldn't complain because I didn't have to get up with the baby, but I wish he would do things my way too, LOL.


----------



## moter98

haha! knowing myself, i probably wouldn't sleep anyway even if dh did get up. i would obsess over if he was doing it "right", which he most assuredly wouldn't. "right" meaning my way, lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Hahaha I just said Dh doesn't do it "right" because it isn't my way.

I called him and he said Liam only at 4.5 oz of his morning bottle :( I am sure he wasn't feeding him "right". This is why he needs to let me be a SAHM! LOL


----------



## moter98

hahahaha! i swear dh never does it "right". ds even prefers me to put on his clothes cause i do this counting thing with him when we put on his clothes....one foot, two feet, one leg, two legs kind of thing. but he is the fun parent. he plays with aden like i never would, you know like men do, throwing him up in the air, flipping him around on the bed, that kind of stuff. ds loves it and giggles and giggles. i am now a SAHM so i get to do everything "right" all the time now. :) 10 weeks of bedrest kind of decided that for us lol. the first weeks were an adjustment and i didn't like it, but after the first 3 months i do like it now. i may stay home till kids are school age now.


----------



## Twinkie210

That would be my dream! I don't mind working, I just feel like I miss a lot during the day :( DH is the same way. He is the "fun" parent, but DS alwasy wanted me when he is hurt/sick. I guess it is a Mom thing. DH won't even use the nose sucker thing on Liam because he cries. He tells me to do it then he "rescues" him after I am done, LOL. He was griping the other day because he had to cook dinner, even though I am the one who washes all the bottles, lays out clothes, makes sure that DS does his homework, picks the kids up from my Mom's, etc. And I work 9 hr days! I feel so sorry that he had to cook dinner one night LOL.


----------



## moter98

Tbh it was an adjustment and at first I had changed my mind but now I am content. It can get lonely sometimes but between dh and my SIL, they give me work to do for their businesses so I feel like I have something else to do too. 
Funny that your dh likes to rescue lol! I do think that men just expect the moms to do most everything just because they are the mom. I did everything I do now while working too. Dh would clean bathrooms and scrub floors about 4 times a year when I was working. I did everything else. Now I just have plenty of time to do everything, it really is nice and I enjoy it now. 
Oh, and dh is the one that gets wax out of ears and goes digging in ds nose. Aden hates it but dh is obsessed if he sees something in there! Poor Aden. Those are the times he really likes me though haha


----------



## Twinkie210

My DH is the fingernail/toenail police. He still does Logan's! He is not as keen on doing Liam's nails because he is so little and wiggly, but once he is able to sit still, he will take over that job! I think he cuts his own about every other day!


----------



## moter98

Haha! It's funny what they focus on. 
My ds bites his finger and toenails down. Can't remember the last time I had to cut them. He sure is flexible! I've true getting him to stop but then he just goes and hides and does it. I guess dh did that too when he was little.


----------



## MightyMom

LOL you ladies are making me feel so normal! I feel like DH never did it "right" with DD. He fed her "wrong" put her to bed "wrong" LOL! It drove me nuts! And he wasn't working for the first three months, so I thought I'd get help with dishes, dinner, bottles, chores, etc. Never happened. He slept through her waking in the night and was grumpy when I'd ask him to help in the morning. It has taken 2 1/2 years to get him to start doing diapers regularly (we cloth diaper). Aside from nagging all the time, I have no idea how to get him to do the chores that simply must be done. I gave up and got maids at our last house. Might have to again when Colton is born because there is no way I'll be able to keep up taking care of two kids and doing all the chores and holding a full time job. Ugh!


----------



## moter98

Mighty, you are not alone lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

We went to view Liam's pictures yesterday and they were sooo good. We had to buy the whole CD, LOL. Why or why didn't I get Logan's pictures done by a professional photographer???


----------



## moter98

oh awesome! i'm pretty bad about getting photos done. i take lots of pictures myself but we've only done a professional once.


----------



## MightyMom

Just got DD's Christmas photos taken today. She wasn' really in the mood but she was better than she has been before. At last she tried to smile, although it came out between chipmunk face and a grimace, LOL. I always get the photo CD, I want all the pics!


----------



## menb

While my hubby was clipping fingernails just now, I thought about y'all! :)

Enjoy your Saturday night!!


----------



## moter98

menb said:


> While my hubby was clipping fingernails just now, I thought about y'all! :)
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday night!!

Haha!
Enjoy your precious twins :)


----------



## mailcmm

Hi everyone. Trying to catch up. Wound up back in the hospital on Friday and sat night. Had to to go to ER because of an impaction. Worst experience of my life and will save you all the details of what I am now referring to as my 3 weeks of anal hell. Home and finally able to go to the bathroom although terrified it will happen again before I am healed. Finn is completely Dhs child now. I have been able to nothing. I still think he does things wrong but don't have the heart to correct him. Especially not after all the work he is doing. He has the farm, my kids in homeschool which started last Monday, Finn, and me being sick. Poor guy needs help and I have no one to ask. Add in my hormones and all I do is cry and apologize. Luckily Finn is a good boy and sleeps a lot. Hoping to be over all this sometime this week and start being a mom.


----------



## moter98

Hope your recovery goes better from here on out mail. Sounds like you have a great dh to help through this tough period.


----------



## MightyMom

Oh gosh mail, I'm sorry. I wish I was local and could help (or order DH to help!). :( Have they recommended a diet for you until you heal? A liquid diet or vegan diet or anything? It can help to reduce all protein/fat intake or to puree all your food before you eat. I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## mailcmm

They recommend a high fiber diet. Dh has been taking care of that, but the main problem is I have been on pain killers for 3 weeks. Been taking stool softener s everyday for 2 weeks and eating fiber bars to make sure I get enough fiber. Today was a good day. Think I have finally made it thru the worst of it. We took Finn for a walk on the farm, and I helped with most of his diaper changes and feedings. We also played some card games with the kids. Hoping to help some tonight as well but am really tired now. Last thing to do tonight is watch once upon a time with the kids and then I will get some sleep.


----------



## Twinkie210

I really hope the worst is over for you! It sounds like complete hell!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> They recommend a high fiber diet. Dh has been taking care of that, but the main problem is I have been on pain killers for 3 weeks. Been taking stool softener s everyday for 2 weeks and eating fiber bars to make sure I get enough fiber. Today was a good day. Think I have finally made it thru the worst of it. We took Finn for a walk on the farm, and I helped with most of his diaper changes and feedings. We also played some card games with the kids. Hoping to help some tonight as well but am really tired now. Last thing to do tonight is watch once upon a time with the kids and then I will get some sleep.

i've suffered from hemorroids for 10+ years and tried everything i could think of. the single most effective thing i swear by is Ground Flaxseed Meal. before pregnancy, i cured myself of them in 5 days by taking 2 tbsp a day of the stuff. i think it will help you, though you do have those painkiller working against you. give it try though, should help regulate your system. start with 2tbsp and go up to 4 if it doesn't work.


----------



## mailcmm

Will do Moter. Hemorrhoids are gone thanks to surgery and I stopped the pain killers on Friday. So hoping that helps. Luckily everything behind the impaction has been easy to pass which I am guessing is due to the fiber, softeners, and laxative. Either way I just want to make sure it doesn't happen again. In hind sight so very very glad I choose the c section. I do not want to imagine all this with a tear from child birth as well. On the upside have been able to take care of Finn more. Have done everything today.


----------



## baby_bray

Glad to hear you're on the up-swing Mail, here's to hoping that this is the end of your issues!
Love the new ticker you get to sport now that Finn is here, the dragon is so cute :) Glad to hear that DH has been so helpful....that is too sweet :) It doesn't hurt that Finn sounds like he's been an easy-going baby so far, lucky duck!


----------



## mailcmm

I love dragons bray. Silly scifi nut I am. I am so glad to be feeling better. Had a great day sofar. Dropped kids at their dads and went grocery shopping. It was so nice to just get up. Now I am resting again. Trying not to overdo it. Finn has been a joy. He is so easy. Was just telling dh today I don't know how we would managage if he was a crank. Now I just hope I can keep things moving and just continue to heal.

So Moter... You're next. Not long now we will have another baby in our little group. It will almost be a race between you and tv because y'all are so close.


----------



## moter98

glad to hear you got out for a bit today mail. and so glad Finn is such a good baby!

yeah tv, you and i are on a race to the finish now lol


----------



## mailcmm

Exactly 10 days apart. This could be a close one!


----------



## moter98

Hahaha, maybe we should have babies on the same day TV. Then it will be a tie


----------



## mailcmm

When will you go for weekly check ups? It's hard to believe how far we have all come. Now if only colta would get her bfp!

Colta any news on the dr front? Have you made an apt?


----------



## moter98

I start the weekly next week!


----------



## television

:rofl: i will let you 1st moter honestly i dont mind :haha: but it will be close whatever happens. Its amazing how far we've come slightly emotional how we all started ttc and now we are nearly all holding our babies and colta you will be with us on this to!!!! I love going back to the start of this thread and seeing how things have changed. I start weekly app from 36 wks got mw fri and then @36wks then dropping off home kit off @ 37 weeks scary!!


----------



## moter98

Haha tv! It will be fun to see who "pops" first. I am more than ready. As soon as I hit 37 weeks I'll be telling baby to come on out. I'm excited though can't say I'm looking forward to labor again.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Haha tv! It will be fun to see who "pops" first. I am more than ready. As soon as I hit 37 weeks I'll be telling baby to come on out. I'm excited though can't say I'm looking forward to labor again.

Im excited to, and also a bit excited for labor i know i will change my mind as soon as it starts lol but its oh 1st baby so its exciting for him and its been 7 yrs since my ds so its a distance memory for me to. Are you finding you bh are getting stronger?


----------



## mailcmm

Tv you are a better woman then I. Give me my drugs and drs. Lol in that order. Hopefully everything will go super smoothly with your home birth. Still scares the begeezus out of me thinking about it. I believe, if not for the hemerrhoids this would be my favorite delivery. I enjoyed my csection. If not for the other I think I would feel great.


----------



## moter98

Me, not at all excited for labor. Well, maybe just the end of it part. But I'm ready for it too. I have to admit I've not enjoyed my pregnancy. It's been months of worry and stress and I'm ready to stop worrying so much! 
Can't say my bh have gotten worse, they seem to have gotten better really. They aren't that strong anymore and don't happen as often as they were in the early 30 weeks. Though I am now getting menstrual like cramps off and on. And my poor behind, don't even get me started lol


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Tv you are a better woman then I. Give me my drugs and drs. Lol in that order. Hopefully everything will go super smoothly with your home birth. Still scares the begeezus out of me thinking about it. I believe, if not for the hemerrhoids this would be my favorite delivery. I enjoyed my csection. If not for the other I think I would feel great.

I'm with you mail, give me the drugs ASAP!


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- I agree with you on the c-section, it was far easier than my vaginal birth and the recovery was better. I wish yours wasn't ruined by you hemmroids!

TV- You are a strong woman! There is no way I could have had DS without Drs and Drugs ;) 

Moter- It is so close now! I can't believe that you get to start going weekly soon!

I was talking to my sister who is struggling with unexplained fertility. As part of her consulation with her specialist she had blood work done. She just found out she is a carrier for CF. Now her husband has to get tested. If he has the same recessive gene (which is very unlikely... only 1 in 30 people are carriers), then they would have a 25% chance of having a child with CF. This is a long shot, but scary none the less. Do any of you know if this is included in standard pretnatal testing? If me and DH even discuss the possibility of a third child I would like to know if I am a carrier and if so I would want him to be tested too. I guess this is a question for my OB/GYN.


----------



## mailcmm

I was tested Twinkie. I am not a carrier so dh didn't need to be tested. It's not routine but they should have asked if you wanted it.


----------



## moter98

Yes both need to be carriers. My cousins 2nd child was born with it, that's when they found out they were carriers. Not an easy life for a child...or the parents


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't remember them testing me this time (Although I had a bunch of blood drawn at my first prenatal appt, so I could have been). I guess it is only an issue if me and DH decide to have a third.


----------



## baby_bray

I was given the option to be tested and tested negative for CF, so no further testing was needed.

I am really hoping to get as far as I possibly can without at drugs. I'm aiming for a drug-free hospital delivery if I can! Both my mother and mother-in-law have both done it. 
I think of it like most of the other hurdles, Basic Training seemed so horrible, but it was an amazing experience. I certainly wouldn't want to go back to do it anytime soon, lol!
I had a kidney stone last April before my BFP and all of our female Urology patients say they'd rather go through labor that stone pain! So if I survived that, I figure I should be able to make it :)
I figure it's one day of my life, and I am definitely not *against* meds, so I'm still open to the option....either way, I'm getting a baby at the end, so I win! LOL


----------



## moter98

I love it baby bray. Yep, you win either way!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good luck bray! That is a great attitude!


----------



## television

I get the feeling that pain meds are offered to you guys quite easy because when i had son i arrived at hospital when 7cm dilated i only got offered gas and air but it made me feel sick so just went with nothing, i will prob have g&a again but prob just when dilating not when baby is coming. Have any of you had an epidural?


----------



## Twinkie210

I have had an epidural and it was great! I know others didn't have the same results as me though :)


----------



## mailcmm

I had an epidural with my first 2. With my dd it was like a morphine drip so I had to push a button for more epidural and the machine that released the meds was broken so by the time my daughter came I felt everything. It was awful. Especially the tear and stitches. With my son it worked perfectly. This time with the csection I got a saddle block. Was numb from the breasts down. It was freaky like I was just a head but I felt nothing. Before I got my epidural with the first 2 I had nubane. That worked well too but wouldn't have been enough for labor. 

Good luck bray.


----------



## moter98

i got the epi at 4cm. asked for it and had no problems getting it. it didn't fully work at first so had to wait about an hour to get that fixed, turns out i just needed an extra dose of it i guess to get it to work properly. it was great though. i felt nothing at all pushing baby out or the stitches. felt everything though for the retained placenta, not something i wanna do again. but that's not gonna happen this time i've decided. 
i was all worried about being able to get the epi when i wanted it, but turns out i had zero problems getting it so was a worry i didn't even need to have.
i did have the nubane too before the manual removal of placenta but it did nothing except make me dizzy and groggy for a few hours, no pain relief for me


----------



## Twinkie210

I must edit and say that my silly nurse convinced me to not refill my epidural, "because sometimes if you can feel a little bit you can push more effectively". By the time my Dr. decided to do the forcept delivery I could feel pretty much every thing and it hurt like a B****! But I loved the epidural when I had it LOL.

I didn't mind the spinal that I got with my C-section. It did make me feel sick and I thought for sure I would throw up, but I managed to hold everything down. The part I didn't really like was having my arms strapped out to the side of me during the surgery. I didn't realize I would be strapped down and not be able to even touch the baby in the OR! The Nurse Anethesist had to wipe the tears from my eyes, which is weird.


----------



## television

no idea what this is nubane???


----------



## moter98

The drs said it woul help with the pain...didnt make a difference for me and only made those few hours after the birth a hazy blur. So much so I don't remember some of the things that were said or happened after baby was born :-(


----------



## Twinkie210

I had stadol before my epidural and it was kind of funny. Like being drunk. It felt like the walls were spinning and I kept telling people the sam things over and over again, LOL. I could still feel the contractions, but just didn't care!


----------



## BERDC99

I could not imagine not having something for the pain of the contractions. Or even the pain I would have felt when the doctor stuck his arm in me up to his elbow to get my placenta.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> I could not imagine not having something for the pain of the contractions. Or even the pain I would have felt when the doctor stuck his arm in me up to his elbow to get my placenta.

My epi had worn off for that retrieving placenta part and let me tell you, it's a pain I will never forget! I didn't know there could be that much pain and me and poor dh are traumatized for life. I'm just thankful that I had a blonde moment at the time and didnt realize exactly how they were gonna retrieve it, lol


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I too felt nauseous but they gave me something and it worked. My anesthesiologist strapped me down but not to where I couldn't pull my hands out. They also let me touch Finn. That being said he is a very close friend of my sil who worked at the hospital and he came in on his vacation just to do my block. Lol good to know people. My dr is also friends with my bro and sil and delivered my niece. We will use him again next time if we decide to actually have another. Dh talks about trying next year in the early summer.i just want to get thru this lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

I told both my nurse in recovery and my nurse when I got transfered that I thought I was going to be sick and all they did was hand me that little bucket thing, LOL. I knew the pediatric nurse that took care of Liam in the OR, she is my SIL's best friend. She was my L&D nurse when I had Logan, so it was kind of neat she was there for both of my boys delivery. I also know another nurse who would check on me from time to time. I was in the hospital over the weekend though, so I think I got the worst of the nurses :( There was only one I liked.


----------



## mailcmm

My nurses were good. I was in over the weekend too. My anesthesiologist told me up front to let him know if I felt nauseous and that he could give me something to bring my BP up as that is what would cause that feeling... Low BP. I got sick almost immediately and he fixed it in seconds. By the end he gave me some more as I was feeling nauseous again. He was awesome. Lol


----------



## baby_bray

I consider myself *very* lucky, that if I need *anything what-so-ever*, but hubby and I know all the OBs and nurse anesthetists/anesthesiologists since we're both surgical technicians...
I only know one nurse up in L&D though...that thought is a little scary to me, but maybe that's not a bad thing. It's already alot of people that I already know that'll be all in my "business".
I already told my mother that she's not allowed to go "below the knees" and she is really thinking that she will be or that I won't care at the time. I'm pretty adamant about that rule. DH even got the red light, but he doesn't exactly want to see anyway, so I'm okay with that. We've both seen babies born every-which-way, I don't want him to see mine that way....that's fine.


----------



## Twinkie210

My Mom and sister both saw DS#1 born and believe me you lose all modesty during delivery. Both of them said it was the grossest thing they ever saw. They would have been in the room with DS#2, but couldn't since I had a c-section. However, neither would have looked again! LOL


----------



## mailcmm

Yeah I wouldn't even let my mom in the room. Dh saw the csection though. He did ok. I don't know what was happening below the curtain. Lol don't want to know. There is a reason they refer to it as the mystery of child birth and I plan to keep it that way. Now for the grossness.....

Placenta pills. Lol has anyone heard of these? And if you have and plan on using them I apologize if I have offended you but I just can fathom having my placenta dehydrated and made into pills so I can swallow it down.


----------



## moter98

Never heard of placenta pills. Sounds so gross. 

Well, I am READY for baby. Pretty miserable here, don't remember this so soon with #1. Hope little one decides to come right at 37 weeks when he is full term.  and his name is no longer Alexander. Dh changed his mind


----------



## mailcmm

Omg Moter! Changed his mind? How does he just change his mind? Men sheesh! What is his new name? I feel ya on the 37 wks. Wish Finn had come at 37 and spared me this recovery. Lol and placenta pills are nasty. But I guess better then the people who cook the placenta. Lol


----------



## television

retrieving your placenta whats that all about????? We just have injection for it to pass naturally. I think i had an easy time with ds just hope this 1 is the same.


----------



## mailcmm

I am sure all will be fine tv. 

As for retrieving the placenta.... I believe, but Moter will be a better person to ask, that after the placenta has passed they check it to make sure it's intact. (That it all came out) if any is left behind it can make you very ill, life threatening too. So if its not all out sometimes they have to go up and make sure to get it all out. 

So I am really starting to feel the exhaustion now. Lol Finn really doesn't wake much but I am so behind on sleep from before birth that I need a week to nap.


----------



## Twinkie210

I have heard of the placenta pill and that is weird! (Sorry if anyone who reads this is doing/ has done it). Some people believe that it has lots of nutrients in it and because animals often eat their placenta we should, LOL. There is no way I could do it, not even in pill form!

I don't even remember delivering my placenta with DS #1 (I was too busy focusing on the baby ;)) I can't imagine them "retrieving" it! It hurt like hell when the inserted the forceps, I can't imaging my Dr sticking his arm up there!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> I have heard of the placenta pill and that is weird! (Sorry if anyone who reads this is doing/ has done it). Some people believe that it has lots of nutrients in it and because animals often eat their placenta we should, LOL. There is no way I could do it, not even in pill form!
> 
> I don't even remember delivering my placenta with DS #1 (I was too busy focusing on the baby ;)) I can't imagine them "retrieving" it! It hurt like hell when the inserted the forceps, I can't imaging my Dr sticking his arm up there!

Thats what i thought i think id be giving them a slap if they try sticking an arm up thereafter just giving birth :haha:. I could be wrong as i canttalk from experience but if theres any placenta left behind they give you like a d and c??


----------



## moter98

television said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I have heard of the placenta pill and that is weird! (Sorry if anyone who reads this is doing/ has done it). Some people believe that it has lots of nutrients in it and because animals often eat their placenta we should, LOL. There is no way I could do it, not even in pill form!
> 
> I don't even remember delivering my placenta with DS #1 (I was too busy focusing on the baby ;)) I can't imagine them "retrieving" it! It hurt like hell when the inserted the forceps, I can't imaging my Dr sticking his arm up there!
> 
> Thats what i thought i think id be giving them a slap if they try sticking an arm up thereafter just giving birth :haha:. I could be wrong as i canttalk from experience but if theres any placenta left behind they give you like a d and c??Click to expand...

if there are pieces left behind yes, you may need a d&c. in my case, the placenta wouldn't come away at all and needed to be manually "torn" from the uterus wall. they can't leave it in cause you will not stop bleeding otherwise.


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Omg Moter! Changed his mind? How does he just change his mind? Men sheesh! What is his new name? I feel ya on the 37 wks. Wish Finn had come at 37 and spared me this recovery. Lol and placenta pills are nasty. But I guess better then the people who cook the placenta. Lol

yep, changed his mind! he now likes Kash. i can live with that, though i much prefer Alexander. oh well, Kash is growing on me. yep, ready to get on the road to recovery already and stop worrying so much.....and get some sleep! at this point i will be getting way more sleep when baby is here as i don't sleep longer than an hour at a time


----------



## moter98

television said:


> retrieving your placenta whats that all about????? We just have injection for it to pass naturally. I think i had an easy time with ds just hope this 1 is the same.

its rare, but sometimes the placenta doesn't come out naturally or with an injection. its not very likely at all to happen so try not to worry! i was never offered an injection though, didn't even know there was such a thing at the time.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Omg Moter! Changed his mind? How does he just change his mind? Men sheesh! What is his new name? I feel ya on the 37 wks. Wish Finn had come at 37 and spared me this recovery. Lol and placenta pills are nasty. But I guess better then the people who cook the placenta. Lol
> 
> yep, changed his mind! he now likes Kash. i can live with that, though i much prefer Alexander. oh well, Kash is growing on me. yep, ready to get on the road to recovery already and stop worrying so much.....and get some sleep! at this point i will be getting way more sleep when baby is here as i don't sleep longer than an hour at a timeClick to expand...

Kash Alexander or Alexander Kash both sound nice... maybe you can compromise :) Although if DH changed his mind at that point I would have told him too bad, LOL, I already had a couple personalized things for him by then!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Omg Moter! Changed his mind? How does he just change his mind? Men sheesh! What is his new name? I feel ya on the 37 wks. Wish Finn had come at 37 and spared me this recovery. Lol and placenta pills are nasty. But I guess better then the people who cook the placenta. Lol
> 
> yep, changed his mind! he now likes Kash. i can live with that, though i much prefer Alexander. oh well, Kash is growing on me. yep, ready to get on the road to recovery already and stop worrying so much.....and get some sleep! at this point i will be getting way more sleep when baby is here as i don't sleep longer than an hour at a timeClick to expand...
> 
> Kash Alexander or Alexander Kash both sound nice... maybe you can compromise :) Although if DH changed his mind at that point I would have told him too bad, LOL, I already had a couple personalized things for him by then!Click to expand...

It will be Kash Michael, no Alexander at all :-( I had already bought personalized name blocks for Alexander, but was able to use the letters for Aden's name at least.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailcmm said:
> 
> 
> Omg Moter! Changed his mind? How does he just change his mind? Men sheesh! What is his new name? I feel ya on the 37 wks. Wish Finn had come at 37 and spared me this recovery. Lol and placenta pills are nasty. But I guess better then the people who cook the placenta. Lol
> 
> yep, changed his mind! he now likes Kash. i can live with that, though i much prefer Alexander. oh well, Kash is growing on me. yep, ready to get on the road to recovery already and stop worrying so much.....and get some sleep! at this point i will be getting way more sleep when baby is here as i don't sleep longer than an hour at a timeClick to expand...
> 
> Kash Alexander or Alexander Kash both sound nice... maybe you can compromise :) Although if DH changed his mind at that point I would have told him too bad, LOL, I already had a couple personalized things for him by then!Click to expand...
> 
> It will be Kash Michael, no Alexander at all :-( I had already bought personalized name blocks for Alexander, but was able to use the letters for Aden's name at least.Click to expand...

We already had Letters for his wall, a stocking, and a Christmas ornament- I would have been extremely unhappy with DH! Well at least you can spel Aden's name and you only need to buy the K,S, and H :)


----------



## Twinkie210

You could name him Rex... you have those letter left:haha:


----------



## moter98

Hahaha Twinkie! I'm not crazy about the name. I personally don't like the spelling but dh loves it so much I figure ill eventually grow to love it. Don't know why this boys name is so hard to agree on, we had a girls name all picked out no problem


----------



## Twinkie210

Boys names are always hard for us. We could have agreed on a girls name right away with DS #1, it took us awhile to agree on his name.

Hey now, why did you have to change the name because he suddenly didn't like it, but you have to settle for a name you are not thrilled with??? Tell him you are the one pushing this kid out your hoohoo, your opinion counts more than his!


----------



## mailcmm

At this point I would put whatever pleases him on the birth certificate and just call him Alexander. Lol kash is an unusual name. He'd be the only one in his class I am sure.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Boys names are always hard for us. We could have agreed on a girls name right away with DS #1, it took us awhile to agree on his name.
> 
> Hey now, why did you have to change the name because he suddenly didn't like it, but you have to settle for a name you are not thrilled with??? Tell him you are the one pushing this kid out your hoohoo, your opinion counts more than his!

Lol! Cause he says he was not crazy about the name Aden but let me name him that anyway. So now I feel like I should let him have this one. Oh and he says he is more traumatized by the birth than I am, even though he just had to be in the room and not actually go through any of it himself. Hahahhaha! He could not even be in the room when they gave me the epidural, it was quite a feat to get him to be there at all


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> At this point I would put whatever pleases him on the birth certificate and just call him Alexander. Lol kash is an unusual name. He'd be the only one in his class I am sure.

Most spell it Cash instead of Kash. He will not budge on spelling though. I'm still working on it, but will ultimately let him decide this one. I don't want to take that away from him since he let me have the name I wanted with #1


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Boys names are always hard for us. We could have agreed on a girls name right away with DS #1, it took us awhile to agree on his name.
> 
> Hey now, why did you have to change the name because he suddenly didn't like it, but you have to settle for a name you are not thrilled with??? Tell him you are the one pushing this kid out your hoohoo, your opinion counts more than his!
> 
> Lol! Cause he says he was not crazy about the name Aden but let me name him that anyway. So now I feel like I should let him have this one. Oh and he says he is more traumatized by the birth than I am, even though he just had to be in the room and not actually go through any of it himself. Hahahhaha! He could not even be in the room when they gave me the epidural, it was quite a feat to get him to be there at allClick to expand...

OK, fair enough. I let DH pick the middle name Oliver, since I picked DS#1 middle name (Alexander btw, LOL). How can he be more traumatized?!!??!! Tell him he can just close his eyes, LOL.


----------



## BERDC99

Colta-how are you doing? How about the ttc? You testing soon?


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Boys names are always hard for us. We could have agreed on a girls name right away with DS #1, it took us awhile to agree on his name.
> 
> Hey now, why did you have to change the name because he suddenly didn't like it, but you have to settle for a name you are not thrilled with??? Tell him you are the one pushing this kid out your hoohoo, your opinion counts more than his!
> 
> Lol! Cause he says he was not crazy about the name Aden but let me name him that anyway. So now I feel like I should let him have this one. Oh and he says he is more traumatized by the birth than I am, even though he just had to be in the room and not actually go through any of it himself. Hahahhaha! He could not even be in the room when they gave me the epidural, it was quite a feat to get him to be there at allClick to expand...
> 
> OK, fair enough. I let DH pick the middle name Oliver, since I picked DS#1 middle name (Alexander btw, LOL). How can he be more traumatized?!!??!! Tell him he can just close his eyes, LOL.Click to expand...

It was the retained placenta part. He had to hold me down so he saw what the dr did. I'm surprised he didn't pass out. He did one of those whole body shudder things. I say try being the one its being done to, ha!


----------



## television

Had mw appointment today all was good baby is head down she said im engaged but can still come up when you've had more then 1 child. 3/5 i think she has wrote. seeing her in 2 weeks now. Getting excited now ready for meeting lo need to know what im having


----------



## baby_bray

how exciting TV!!! I love the suspense!


----------



## moter98

so exciting tv!


----------



## mailcmm

Good luck tv. Hope Lo comes soon!


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Good luck tv. Hope Lo comes soon!

not to soon though few more weeks of baking lol


----------



## moter98

It's -15 today with windchills in the -20's!!!!!! Very very chilly this week.


----------



## Twinkie210

Yikes! There is no way I could live there. It was 14 out and the windchill was 9 and that was way too cold for me ;)


----------



## BERDC99

Very cold here in Ohio too. It was 10 this morning and windchill of -4. So glad I did not have to take Olivia out in this weather.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Yikes! There is no way I could live there. It was 14 out and the windchill was 9 and that was way too cold for me ;)

It's pretty normal for this time of year though we've been spoiled the last couple years and not had too much of this cold of weather. Don't like it and if it weren't for family being here we would totally move!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Very cold here in Ohio too. It was 10 this morning and windchill of -4. So glad I did not have to take Olivia out in this weather.

Yeah I wouldn't want to have to bring a newborn out in weather like this. Not worth the risk


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Very cold here in Ohio too. It was 10 this morning and windchill of -4. So glad I did not have to take Olivia out in this weather.
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't want to have to bring a newborn out in weather like this. Not worth the riskClick to expand...

You are getting so close to the finish line. Have you been to the doctor recently?


----------



## moter98

yeah just today. he said i'm a fingertip dilated, but not unusual for a second pregnancy. cervix is still thick so he said baby not coming anytime soon. baby is head down though. :)


----------



## MightyMom

Yay motor!! You're getting so close! Apparently a friend of mine says that she knows a girl who is walking around 4cm dialated. I was like...umm...I hope she lays in bed all day because otherwise she's going to be delivering on the subway or something.


----------



## moter98

Haha! I would love to be walking around 4cm....some of the work would already be done


----------



## television

Were having a cold snap snow and very cold so im not leaving the house friend who lives down the road takes ds to school because i hate driving in it and walking is a no no. Moter its getting so close


----------



## moter98

I hate driving in snow too...a couple inches is fine but beyond that I drive so slow I may as well walk there.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh I HATE driving in the snow too! We had some surprise snow yesterday (was supposed to be flurries, but ended up being more like 1/2" accumulation) you would have thought that it was a blizzard the way people were talking LOL.

TV- Wow walking around at a 4??? I was 2-3 10 days before my c-section and never did go into labor, so you never know, she might be OK, but that would scare the heck out of me! I laid around my house trying not to move because I didn't want to go into labor before my c-section. Well I wanted to the day before, but walking didn't help anyway and I was too big and uncomfortable to walk too much LOL


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> Oh I HATE driving in the snow too! We had some surprise snow yesterday (was supposed to be flurries, but ended up being more like 1/2" accumulation) you would have thought that it was a blizzard the way people were talking LOL.
> 
> TV- Wow walking around at a 4??? I was 2-3 10 days before my c-section and never did go into labor, so you never know, she might be OK, but that would scare the heck out of me! I laid around my house trying not to move because I didn't want to go into labor before my c-section. Well I wanted to the day before, but walking didn't help anyway and I was too big and uncomfortable to walk too much LOL

Not me that said that mighty mom lol. I would of loved to be 4cm and not know lol


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> I hate driving in snow too...a couple inches is fine but beyond that I drive so slow I may as well walk there.

Our country just goes into complete meltdown when we have snow we cant cope they dont grit roads properly and airports shut trains stop its crazy and bloody annoying. Im so glad im on mat leave so i dont really need to leave the house.


----------



## Twinkie210

Haha sorry TV, I guess I was reading too fast!

Has anyone ever had hormone problems after they had their babies? Little guy is 4 months old and I am still having hot flashes and mood swings. It is rediculous! I am hoping that things will settle down soon!


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I hate driving in snow too...a couple inches is fine but beyond that I drive so slow I may as well walk there.
> 
> Our country just goes into complete meltdown when we have snow we cant cope they dont grit roads properly and airports shut trains stop its crazy and bloody annoying. Im so glad im on mat leave so i dont really need to leave the house.Click to expand...

oh, so you must not get snow often? if we did that in our state noone would get anywhere for half the year lol. the key is to get the roads plowed and salted as quickly as possible and to SLOW DOWN. so many accidents are caused simply because people are too impatient and in a hurry. that's why i hate driving in snow, cause you never know what crazy person is gonna be driving too fast....lots of semi's drive too fast IMO....most of them not from the cold states so don't realize the importance of slowing down...or just trying to make their time.


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Haha sorry TV, I guess I was reading too fast!
> 
> Has anyone ever had hormone problems after they had their babies? Little guy is 4 months old and I am still having hot flashes and mood swings. It is rediculous! I am hoping that things will settle down soon!

mine took forever to regulate after ds. i think by 8 months PP i started feeling normal again.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Haha sorry TV, I guess I was reading too fast!
> 
> Has anyone ever had hormone problems after they had their babies? Little guy is 4 months old and I am still having hot flashes and mood swings. It is rediculous! I am hoping that things will settle down soon!
> 
> mine took forever to regulate after ds. i think by 8 months PP i started feeling normal again.Click to expand...

OMG I could have 4 more months of this??? I was in the middle of a hot flash and my friend asked if I was sure I wasn't pregnant again, LOL. Nope but I sure feel like it sometimes!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Haha sorry TV, I guess I was reading too fast!
> 
> Has anyone ever had hormone problems after they had their babies? Little guy is 4 months old and I am still having hot flashes and mood swings. It is rediculous! I am hoping that things will settle down soon!
> 
> mine took forever to regulate after ds. i think by 8 months PP i started feeling normal again.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I could have 4 more months of this??? I was in the middle of a hot flash and my friend asked if I was sure I wasn't pregnant again, LOL. Nope but I sure feel like it sometimes!Click to expand...

Haha! Chances are you won't....it should be over soon


----------



## MightyMom

twinkie: Apparently she isn't due until late Feb. I'm shocked that she's not on bedrest, but I guess not everyone is as terrified of complications...

It took probably a year or more for my hormones to re-regulate. And they never went back to how they were before. But I did start to feel normal emotionally at 12 or 13 months. I think everyone is different, probably also because I was BFing until 11 months so maybe that had something to do with it?


----------



## television

They do say give yourself 12 months for hormones to get back to normal


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. Left my iPad at the inlaws over the weekend so have been stalking but commenting from my phone is a disaster. Sounds like everyone is good. Wish we had snow. Still warm here. Gets colder at night though. We had our first terrible night with Finn the night before last. It was awful. But luckily he was back to normal last night. I think it was having grandma here for the weekend. She held him continuously. Next time I may have to say something. Don't want to go thru that again. Lol. Looks like we will have a bunch of new babies soon.... Moter, tv, bray, and mighty in that order I believe. Can't believe how far we've come.

Colta.... Ttc news? Have you gone to the dr? Keep us updated.


----------



## baby_bray

One bad day at almost 3wks old though...not a bad track record. Glad to hear he's back to normal though. He sounds like such a laid back easy going fella <3 
I'm really hoping Abby takes after me! My mom said I was just such an easy baby. I guess I slept through the night pretty much day one and just always seemed content, never in a rush or anything. Just happy to be there I guess, lol. My mother swears that all four of us girls have the same "personality" that we had as babies. What do you guys think, those who have babies that aren't exactly "babies" anymore? :)


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia started saying Da Da last night and hasn't stopped since. She is growing up so fast. Seems like just last week she was this 3 pound baby now she is almost setting up and doing something new everyday.


----------



## mailcmm

Bray... My first 2 were excellent babies. Now? Not so much. Lol but now I can send them to their room whereas you can't send an infant away so ill take it. Lol

Berdc... That is great. Isn't it amazing how fast they grow? Finn has been lifting his head up since he was 3 days old. Guess that would be our first milestone. He's strong and can hurt your nose if you aren't careful. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

baby_bray said:


> One bad day at almost 3wks old though...not a bad track record. Glad to hear he's back to normal though. He sounds like such a laid back easy going fella <3
> I'm really hoping Abby takes after me! My mom said I was just such an easy baby. I guess I slept through the night pretty much day one and just always seemed content, never in a rush or anything. Just happy to be there I guess, lol. My mother swears that all four of us girls have the same "personality" that we had as babies. What do you guys think, those who have babies that aren't exactly "babies" anymore? :)

My boys had distinct personalities from the time they were in my belly, LOL. DS #1 was laid back as a baby kind of lazy really, LOL. His delivery fit his personality. He was in no hurry to get here and ended up being pulled out (forcept delivery). I always tell him he would have just stayed in there if the Dr. would have let him! He was a pretty easy going baby too. Didn't cry much, just kind of chilled. He didn't roll over until 5 months old because he enjoyed just laying around LOL. Even now he is super lazy (probably gets that from me:blush:) and is never in a hurry. He is the most easy going child, teachers love him:haha: NOW, DS #2 on the other hand is the exact opposite. He is my trouble maker! He was a mover and a shaker during my pregnancy (I could feel actual kicks by 16 weeks and DS and DH could feel him kicking by 19) I had preterm labor with him and he was breech (I told you all trouble! This one has a mind of his own LOL). He is not a bad baby, just very inquisitive. From about 3 or 4 weeks old he has been scooting himself all over his crib and rolled over at 3.5 months (way faster than my first). He is also very opinionated and likes to yell at just about anyone or anything, LOL. He will sit and yell at the sesame street characters on the TV, not cry, just talk and yell. He is going to be a motor mouth and into EVERYTHING!

So Long story short, yup they have their very own personalities that have not changed!


----------



## MightyMom

Maybe he reached his first Wonder Week. It's usually in week 4 or 5 but he was a little late wasn't he?

Berd: I can't believe how big she is already!! Your status still says "Mother of one and expecting" and sometimes I still think back to when you were waiting for her to get here. :)


----------



## mailcmm

The wonder weeks are cool. Will have to finish reading them all tonight. Also thanks for pointing out the status to berdc... I changed mine. Lol


----------



## menb

Hey ladies! 
Glad all is well with everyone. Just popping in too say hey!
This was the longest 4-day week ever. So glad for the weekend!


----------



## colta

Hey ladies... sorry I've been AWOL for the past little bit. Me and DH have been dealing with a couple different things lately, and I just haven't felt up to posting. 
I've been keeping up though with everyone and I really enjoyed hearing about all of your LO's... 

As it stands this month, we really didn't ttc. We bd'd, but there was only one day that could have possibly lead to us concieving this month. I also didn't temp/chart/take my temp/take opk's... anything. Simply because of some emotional things DH and I have both been going through. 

That being said... I'm kinda in a state of WTF. I had just gotten comfortable with the fact that I may not be able to conceive right now, that it would take extensive help from a Dr to be able to (I have discussed things with a doc, still not to sure on things yet).... and now I'm 3, going on 4 days late. My boobs are on fire, I'm exhausted... cranky and just generally feeling crappy. 

I took a test on cd28, but was too impatient and took it at night with less than concentrated urine.. and it was negative. I haven't tested since because I've basically convinced myself that there is no way in HELL I could be pregnant right now.... and I just got my head back to a good place and I'm freaking out. If AF is not here by Sunday morning, I'm testing... but right now I'm just in a weird place.


----------



## BERDC99

colta said:


> Hey ladies... sorry I've been AWOL for the past little bit. Me and DH have been dealing with a couple different things lately, and I just haven't felt up to posting.
> I've been keeping up though with everyone and I really enjoyed hearing about all of your LO's...
> 
> As it stands this month, we really didn't ttc. We bd'd, but there was only one day that could have possibly lead to us concieving this month. I also didn't temp/chart/take my temp/take opk's... anything. Simply because of some emotional things DH and I have both been going through.
> 
> That being said... I'm kinda in a state of WTF. I had just gotten comfortable with the fact that I may not be able to conceive right now, that it would take extensive help from a Dr to be able to (I have discussed things with a doc, still not to sure on things yet).... and now I'm 3, going on 4 days late. My boobs are on fire, I'm exhausted... cranky and just generally feeling crap
> 
> I took a test on cd28, but was too impatient and took it at night with less than concentrated urine.. and it was negative. I haven't tested since because I've basically convinced myself that there is no way in HELL I could be pregnant right now.... and I just got my head back to a good place and I'm freaking out. If AF is not here by Sunday morning, I'm testing... but right now I'm just in a weird place.





Did you test today?


----------



## mailcmm

Colta... Did you test? Hope things get better. Really hope you get your bfp. You truly deserve it.


----------



## moter98

colta, have you tested? rooting for you!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. Left my iPad at the inlaws over the weekend so have been stalking but commenting from my phone is a disaster. Sounds like everyone is good. Wish we had snow. Still warm here. Gets colder at night though. We had our first terrible night with Finn the night before last. It was awful. But luckily he was back to normal last night. I think it was having grandma here for the weekend. She held him continuously. Next time I may have to say something. Don't want to go thru that again. Lol. Looks like we will have a bunch of new babies soon.... Moter, tv, bray, and mighty in that order I believe. Can't believe how far we've come.
> 
> Colta.... Ttc news? Have you gone to the dr? Keep us updated.

isn't it amazing what a difference it can make for a baby being held constantly? that's something i'm gonna keep in mind when baby comes! though i doubt DS is gonna let me hold baby all the time...i think he will be a bit jealous.
saw your fb post with dragon binky...that thing is so cute! where did you get it?


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> Olivia started saying Da Da last night and hasn't stopped since. She is growing up so fast. Seems like just last week she was this 3 pound baby now she is almost setting up and doing something new everyday.

oh wow, first word already?! what a smart girl. you must be so proud. :thumbup:


----------



## mailcmm

My bro and his wife got it. You can get it at amazon. Finn loves his dragon. I just ordered the long horn bull too. I am not a fan of these pacifiers because it can't be detached from the stuffy.


----------



## moter98

Ok thanks!


----------



## MightyMom

mailcmm said:


> The wonder weeks are cool. Will have to finish reading them all tonight. Also thanks for pointing out the status to berdc... I changed mine. Lol

I bought the book and kept up with each one. It really helped me to empathize when DD was super cranky or non-stop crying. And I could step back and say "She's going through a big change and it's scary so I should just try to help her through as best I can." I tell you, it's amazing how something so small can drive you mad sometimes and the next you're cooing at them and wishing you had four more.


----------



## MightyMom

Motor: We used the Pacimals brand. The pacis detach from the lovey so that they can be washed/sterilized seperately which we did a lot. There are also Wubanubs that are the same thing. I get my Pacimals off of Amazon because they stopped selling them at our baby store. But Wubanubs and the replacement pacis are more widely available and you can get them at Target or Walmart.


----------



## moter98

Thanks mighty mom. I will check it out. Hadnt ever heard of them before. Seems like such a great idea


----------



## mailcmm

The dragon is a wubbanub.


----------



## mailcmm

Morning all. How is everyone? 

Moter... Are you gonna pop yet? Lol so close girly!

Colta... Did the witch get you?

Bray... I need to pay you for some crocheted items. Lovin the pics. 

Mommies... How are the babies doing? 

Tv... Did your power come back on? 

Mighty... Will have to look into that book. So far the only time he fusses is from gas. Lol he's a fartin fool!


----------



## moter98

I hope soon mail. Have dr appt in an hour so will see if I've made any progress. Really hoping these period like cramps I've been having mean I'm dilating. I'm ready to get this baby out! So uncomfortable and impatient to finally be holding my LO


----------



## baby_bray

Lol, everyone says I'm nesting, so I guess it must be true! I've been crocheting up a storm. My grandmother must have tried to teach me 100 times when I was young and I couldn't figure it out for anything. No idea how it's all clicked now after 1 book and a few youtube videos! I think most of the motivation came from all the cute stuff I wanted to buy and they were anywhere from $25-$50 (!?) for some sets!! No thank you!!!!

afm pregnancy-wise: I'm just starting to get to the slightly uncomfy stage...I wouldn't say I'm sore or in pain, but just more awkward and weird. Sleeping is becoming more of a wrestling match with the covers and since I'm finally starting to slow down, all the sitting is making my lowerback feel stressed...
DH said the "sweetest" guy-compliment the other day, he told me he "really thought I would have been this big about two months ago" hahahaha. He's such a goober. He really did mean it in a sweet way, it was just such a strange way to put it.


----------



## moter98

no progress here. dr thinks i will go till at least 39 weeks. he thinks baby will be close to same size as my first, maybe just a bit bigger.


----------



## colta

AF got me... and got me good. Called my doc... basically hit the last nail on the head for a potential endo diagnosis. Doc wants to look at scheduling a laproscopy sometime in the future for a proper diagnosis, but for now wants me to go on birth control to help manage the symptoms... 

So that's where I'm at right now... doc said it'll probably be a few months before we'll get the actual procedure done... so I dunno any more. Just another thing in a long line of crappiness that's been following me lately. :cry:


----------



## BERDC99

The unemployed life is killing me. I am so ready to go back to work and this is only my third week. I love having more time with the family but I need more adult interaction.


----------



## moter98

colta said:


> AF got me... and got me good. Called my doc... basically hit the last nail on the head for a potential endo diagnosis. Doc wants to look at scheduling a laproscopy sometime in the future for a proper diagnosis, but for now wants me to go on birth control to help manage the symptoms...
> 
> So that's where I'm at right now... doc said it'll probably be a few months before we'll get the actual procedure done... so I dunno any more. Just another thing in a long line of crappiness that's been following me lately. :cry:

i'm sorry colta,hope it all gets sorted. has dr mentioned trying an hsg to help "clear" things out in there? i've read of so many with endo on here that had that done and got pregnant within 3 cycles.


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> The unemployed life is killing me. I am so ready to go back to work and this is only my third week. I love having more time with the family but I need more adult interaction.

the first 10 weeks were really hard for me too, and now i don't ever want to go back, lol


----------



## Twinkie210

colta said:


> AF got me... and got me good. Called my doc... basically hit the last nail on the head for a potential endo diagnosis. Doc wants to look at scheduling a laproscopy sometime in the future for a proper diagnosis, but for now wants me to go on birth control to help manage the symptoms...
> 
> So that's where I'm at right now... doc said it'll probably be a few months before we'll get the actual procedure done... so I dunno any more. Just another thing in a long line of crappiness that's been following me lately. :cry:

One of my friends has endo and she has had surgery to remove some of the growth and has been able to conceive 6 times since, unfornately she has also suffered several losses, but has two beautiful boys also. I hope you can get the laproscopy soon and you will be back on the TTC train!


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Morning all. How is everyone?
> 
> Moter... Are you gonna pop yet? Lol so close girly!
> 
> Colta... Did the witch get you?
> 
> Bray... I need to pay you for some crocheted items. Lovin the pics.
> 
> Mommies... How are the babies doing?
> 
> Tv... Did your power come back on?
> 
> Mighty... Will have to look into that book. So far the only time he fusses is from gas. Lol he's a fartin fool!

LOL yea power came back on eventually


----------



## television

colta said:


> AF got me... and got me good. Called my doc... basically hit the last nail on the head for a potential endo diagnosis. Doc wants to look at scheduling a laproscopy sometime in the future for a proper diagnosis, but for now wants me to go on birth control to help manage the symptoms...
> 
> So that's where I'm at right now... doc said it'll probably be a few months before we'll get the actual procedure done... so I dunno any more. Just another thing in a long line of crappiness that's been following me lately. :cry:

I really hope you get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> no progress here. dr thinks i will go till at least 39 weeks. he thinks baby will be close to same size as my first, maybe just a bit bigger.

What size was your 1st? Did the dr check your cervix?


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> no progress here. dr thinks i will go till at least 39 weeks. he thinks baby will be close to same size as my first, maybe just a bit bigger.
> 
> What size was your 1st? Did the dr check your cervix?Click to expand...

ds was 6 lbs 12 oz and i had him at 39+2. yeah i was a fingertip dilated and he could feel babies head at 36 weeks, same this week. dr said that's pretty normal to be a fingertip though in second pregnancy so i've likely been that this whole time.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> no progress here. dr thinks i will go till at least 39 weeks. he thinks baby will be close to same size as my first, maybe just a bit bigger.
> 
> What size was your 1st? Did the dr check your cervix?Click to expand...
> 
> ds was 6 lbs 12 oz and i had him at 39+2. yeah i was a fingertip dilated and he could feel babies head at 36 weeks, same this week. dr said that's pretty normal to be a fingertip though in second pregnancy so i've likely been that this whole time.Click to expand...

My ds was 6lb 12oz @ 39+4 but been told this one is going to be more like 8lb. Oh right mw here wont check your cervix at all until your past 40 weeks i believe just hope this one comes around same time as ds did.


----------



## mailcmm

We have hit our first growth spurt. Little man is eating a ton of food. He was eating 4 oz every 3-4 hours now he is eating 4-5 oz every 2.5-3 oz. I don't remember my kids eating this much this early. I keep worrying I am over feeding him but I have tried all else to soothe him and he really is just supper hungry. Of course as soon as the bottle is done he is asleep but when it's time for the next one he is ravenous. So I give him 4oz and see if he goes back to sleep (not tht i want him to sleep, but if hes not eating or pooping hes sleeping lol) if he freaks out I do the diapers, extra burp, etc but he always wants an oz or 2 more and then pops off to sleep. I read that when they sleep they grow... At this rate he will be 6' by next month lol


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> no progress here. dr thinks i will go till at least 39 weeks. he thinks baby will be close to same size as my first, maybe just a bit bigger.
> 
> What size was your 1st? Did the dr check your cervix?Click to expand...
> 
> ds was 6 lbs 12 oz and i had him at 39+2. yeah i was a fingertip dilated and he could feel babies head at 36 weeks, same this week. dr said that's pretty normal to be a fingertip though in second pregnancy so i've likely been that this whole time.Click to expand...
> 
> My ds was 6lb 12oz @ 39+4 but been told this one is going to be more like 8lb. Oh right mw here wont check your cervix at all until your past 40 weeks i believe just hope this one comes around same time as ds did.Click to expand...

oh really? we get checked starting 36 weeks here.....although i suppose it really doesn't make a difference, baby will come when ready anyway. it kinda gets my hopes up every week and then i just get let down since i've made no progress. 
are you measuring bigger? maybe LO will come earlier then


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> We have hit our first growth spurt. Little man is eating a ton of food. He was eating 4 oz every 3-4 hours now he is eating 4-5 oz every 2.5-3 oz. I don't remember my kids eating this much this early. I keep worrying I am over feeding him but I have tried all else to soothe him and he really is just supper hungry. Of course as soon as the bottle is done he is asleep but when it's time for the next one he is ravenous. So I give him 4oz and see if he goes back to sleep (not tht i want him to sleep, but if hes not eating or pooping hes sleeping lol) if he freaks out I do the diapers, extra burp, etc but he always wants an oz or 2 more and then pops off to sleep. I read that when they sleep they grow... At this rate he will be 6' by next month lol

he's just working on growing big and strong mommy! for the first 10-12 weeks they should just feed on demand, then after that it will be easier to establish a feeding schedule. at least according to my book lol


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> no progress here. dr thinks i will go till at least 39 weeks. he thinks baby will be close to same size as my first, maybe just a bit bigger.
> 
> What size was your 1st? Did the dr check your cervix?Click to expand...
> 
> ds was 6 lbs 12 oz and i had him at 39+2. yeah i was a fingertip dilated and he could feel babies head at 36 weeks, same this week. dr said that's pretty normal to be a fingertip though in second pregnancy so i've likely been that this whole time.Click to expand...
> 
> My ds was 6lb 12oz @ 39+4 but been told this one is going to be more like 8lb. Oh right mw here wont check your cervix at all until your past 40 weeks i believe just hope this one comes around same time as ds did.Click to expand...
> 
> oh really? we get checked starting 36 weeks here.....although i suppose it really doesn't make a difference, baby will come when ready anyway. it kinda gets my hopes up every week and then i just get let down since i've made no progress.
> are you measuring bigger? maybe LO will come earlier thenClick to expand...

Oh do you wonder y they do that? When i had 4d scan it was measuring a certain weight and mw has said its a good size more like 8lb but you never really know till their born. I dont mind anytime after 37 wks so i can still have hb


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> no progress here. dr thinks i will go till at least 39 weeks. he thinks baby will be close to same size as my first, maybe just a bit bigger.
> 
> What size was your 1st? Did the dr check your cervix?Click to expand...
> 
> ds was 6 lbs 12 oz and i had him at 39+2. yeah i was a fingertip dilated and he could feel babies head at 36 weeks, same this week. dr said that's pretty normal to be a fingertip though in second pregnancy so i've likely been that this whole time.Click to expand...
> 
> My ds was 6lb 12oz @ 39+4 but been told this one is going to be more like 8lb. Oh right mw here wont check your cervix at all until your past 40 weeks i believe just hope this one comes around same time as ds did.Click to expand...
> 
> oh really? we get checked starting 36 weeks here.....although i suppose it really doesn't make a difference, baby will come when ready anyway. it kinda gets my hopes up every week and then i just get let down since i've made no progress.
> are you measuring bigger? maybe LO will come earlier thenClick to expand...
> 
> Oh do you wonder y they do that? When i had 4d scan it was measuring a certain weight and mw has said its a good size more like 8lb but you never really know till their born. I dont mind anytime after 37 wks so i can still have hbClick to expand...

I think its just to try to predict progress and make sure baby is in proper position. I could refuse if I want to, but curiosity gets me...I want to here I have dilated!
That's cool you got a 4d scan. I've not had a scan for ages, dr hasn't even measured my belly since 32 weeks! I suppose no one really knows anything for sure about size of baby and when they are coming except for baby


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- Liam did the same thing! He was eating 4 or 5 oz at a time very quickly. By 3 months old he was eating 8oz bottles! I agree with moter, you can't overfeed him, he would throw up! He is just a big hungry boy :)

I agree that it strange that we get checked at 36 weeks here and they don't check until you are past due other places. I was like Moter, I always wanted to know if I made any progress from the week before :) Although it never meant a hill of beans because I didn't go into labor naturally with either one! But I was glad that they did check me, because his is how the one Dr. first suspected that little guy was breech. I would hate to think that I could have went into labor and be surprised at the hospital that he was feet first!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks guys. I called the pediatrician too. They said I can't over feed him but were worried because formula babies shouldn't get more then 32 oz? They said to just keep an eye. On what I don't know? If he's hungry I will feed him. Not gonna starve him and go insane from the crying. He never spits up. And out side of his dragon he doesn't really use the pacifier, even the dragon only stays in his mouth for a few minutes, he spits it out and just holds the dragon. He never just keeps it in his mouth for hours on end. During his fussy times he won't take it at all. Just a bottle. And then he is calm until the next one so I am sure he is hungry,

I know y'all are freezing, but we are having terrible weather. Winds between 45-60 mph. Severe thunderstorm warnings and a tornado watch. Hope this clears up soon. We have been hit by a tornado and I never want to go thru that again.


----------



## moter98

All babies don't have to follow their "normal" mail. Ds is and always has been off the charts for height and weight and never a big eater. He is not in the "norm" but its normal for him. I spent countless hours worrying about this but finally just accepted that he is gonna grow how he wants and eat how he wants, not how I or a dr thinks he should!
Hope the weather gets better for you...it's cold and windy here, another cold front coming in today. But I'm just gonna stay inside till it passes. Way too cold for me


----------



## television

I had to book 4d scan privately it was @ 28 wks. I get measured every app and im bang on what i should be, im just going see what pop out of me lol. The breech thing really scares me, as i know 2 ladies who were so far along in labor to be told actually your baby is bum 1st, so have had c sec. Not good for hb, but mw doubled checked last appointment and said its def a head she feels down low. 
Id liked to be checked just like you said to see if anything is happening if anything.
Mail: don't you have health visitors you can see who can check Finn over, we can go and see them every week after baby is born for advice etc.


----------



## moter98

tv, one way to tell if baby is head down is to wait for baby hiccups. if you feel the hiccups below the bellybutton that means head down.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> tv, one way to tell if baby is head down is to wait for baby hiccups. if you feel the hiccups below the bellybutton that means head down.

I would def say head down hiccups have been very low


----------



## Twinkie210

Mail- What does little guy weigh? You Dr. is crazy to say that all formula babies should not drink more than 32oz! I was worried about little guy and my Dr. said that the rule of thumb before they start eating food is that they should drink 2.5oz per lb per day. So at 2 months old little guy weighed 14.5lbs, so he should be drinking around 36 oz a day (so a little more or less would be ok too). My dr. said if he was consistently drinking over 40oz (like 44 or more in 24hrs) then we could start him on cereal, but he said that he would not over eat that he would throw up first. 

Hiccups were always confusing for me because I could feel them both high and low. I think little guy's whole body would move with them, LOL. But I agree the biggest movement for him was above my belly button. If you are feeling them low, then it is a safe bet that you baby is head down :)


----------



## baby_bray

Abby's hiccups seem to always be below my belly button. They tend to be on just one side too.
I'm convinced that last night she was sucking her thumb or something. While laying down it just seemed like small rhythmic movements that I could just barely see, not "feel" so much. They weren't as slow as hiccups or anything, but just seemed like the the speed I would imagine a pacifier or thumb to go at <3 :baby:
I had the realization today that tomorrow I'll be able to say she should be here *next month*....wow!


----------



## Twinkie210

baby_bray said:


> Abby's hiccups seem to always be below my belly button. They tend to be on just one side too.
> I'm convinced that last night she was sucking her thumb or something. While laying down it just seemed like small rhythmic movements that I could just barely see, not "feel" so much. They weren't as slow as hiccups or anything, but just seemed like the the speed I would imagine a pacifier or thumb to go at <3 :baby:
> I had the realization today that tomorrow I'll be able to say she should be here *next month*....wow!

Isn't that a surreal feeling?


----------



## baby_bray

Twinkie210 said:


> Isn't that a surreal feeling?

VERY! February 27th will be full term, so I keep telling myself as soon as the calendar flips to March, she's allowed to come whenever! Now I've got my mind reeling about all the things I still need to do!
I still haven't washed any of her clothes! I sorted through them just last week and separated them my NB/0-3, 3-6, 6-9 and 9+.


----------



## Twinkie210

baby_bray said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Isn't that a surreal feeling?
> 
> VERY! February 27th will be full term, so I keep telling myself as soon as the calendar flips to March, she's allowed to come whenever! Now I've got my mind reeling about all the things I still need to do!
> I still haven't washed any of her clothes! I sorted through them just last week and separated them my NB/0-3, 3-6, 6-9 and 9+.Click to expand...

I did that before little guy was born and bought a double hanger for his closet. I hung the size he was in on the top bar and the next size (unwashed) on the bottom bar. Then when he started out growing his clothes there was no searching for the next size to wash up! Then when I had time I pulled out the next size and hung that on the bottom bar. It has worked well so far, but now I need to find his 12 month stuff to hand up as I have just washed up his 6-9 month clothes! He is growing so fast :(


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> baby_bray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Isn't that a surreal feeling?
> 
> VERY! February 27th will be full term, so I keep telling myself as soon as the calendar flips to March, she's allowed to come whenever! Now I've got my mind reeling about all the things I still need to do!
> I still haven't washed any of her clothes! I sorted through them just last week and separated them my NB/0-3, 3-6, 6-9 and 9+.Click to expand...
> 
> I did that before little guy was born and bought a double hanger for his closet. I hung the size he was in on the top bar and the next size (unwashed) on the bottom bar. Then when he started out growing his clothes there was no searching for the next size to wash up! Then when I had time I pulled out the next size and hung that on the bottom bar. It has worked well so far, but now I need to find his 12 month stuff to hand up as I have just washed up his 6-9 month clothes! He is growing so fast :(Click to expand...

wow your very organised, ive only washed the stuff that ive packed in baby bag. I need to lots more really but prob do it in the last couple of weeks leading up to due date


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, my Mom washed all of little guys things because when I went into preterm labor I had NOTHING washed. I wish I was that organized now! I think it was the "nesting" phase. When I was getting everything ready, all the clothes were put away, diapers filled the stacker, baskets had bibs, lotions, shoes, etc. Now all of the laundry is still in the laundry baskets, diapers are in the box still, and all the little baby things are scattered around my house!


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL, my Mom washed all of little guys things because when I went into preterm labor I had NOTHING washed. I wish I was that organized now! I think it was the "nesting" phase. When I was getting everything ready, all the clothes were put away, diapers filled the stacker, baskets had bibs, lotions, shoes, etc. Now all of the laundry is still in the laundry baskets, diapers are in the box still, and all the little baby things are scattered around my house!

Oh ive done all that got box ready to keep downstairs with nappies wipes etc and stacker(thanks to ds ) just really the clothes washing think its because i seem to do some much was with us all i cant seem to find time to wash and dry baby clothes separate. Ha ha i know ill be the same once baby is here bit more laid back.


----------



## television

Hey hows it going been quiet on here ppl. Well i had a strange day yesterday, Me and OH :winkwink: sunday night which made me have quite painful bh all night and then i lost my plug with some blood all day yesterday :dohh:. Pains lasted till about 8 in the morning and wore off, which was good because my dad had an op to remove a stomach tumor. Really did want lo to arrive same day. Just hoping it doesnt come to nothing till at least the weekend as its my ds birthday tomorrow, and i cant have home birth till thurs as they wont let me until im 37 weeks. I think ill hang in there:happydance:


----------



## moter98

eeee, you lost your plug? i've been looking and looking for mine but haven't seen it! you can go anywhere from hours to a few weeks after losing it so no way to really know when it will happen i guess, but i bet you don't go overdue.


----------



## moter98

i just got back from my 38 week appt. i am 2 cm dilated and cervix is soft! dr said i am ready to have this baby. he estimates he will be around 7 lbs. i am scheduled for elective induction for next wed. unless i have baby before then. eeeeeek! now that's it's really coming soon i'm not ready lol


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> i just got back from my 38 week appt. i am 2 cm dilated and cervix is soft! dr said i am ready to have this baby. he estimates he will be around 7 lbs. i am scheduled for elective induction for next wed. unless i have baby before then. eeeeeek! now that's it's really coming soon i'm not ready lol

Wow thats great have you been getting any pains? Im not getting to excited about plug like you said it can be anytime:dohh:


----------



## moter98

i've not had any pains that i haven't had for the last 2 weeks so i was really surprised to hear i had dilated! 
the bloody show plug could mean you go earlier though! i lost mine day before i had ds!!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> i've not had any pains that i haven't had for the last 2 weeks so i was really surprised to hear i had dilated!
> the bloody show plug could mean you go earlier though! i lost mine day before i had ds!!

Thats good that your dilating hopefully you'll go naturally exciting. Yea it could happen anytime now but next week at the earliest please baby lol


----------



## moter98

And I would like to go before Friday cause I'd still get my same dr at the delivery and then dh won't have to miss his award ceremony for work which of course is on the day they have scheduled to induce


----------



## Twinkie210

I lost my plug awhile before I had Liam, so while it is a good sign, it meant nothing for me!

Moter I was the same way as you. I was not dilated at all (maybe 1/2 cm) when I was having preterm labor, but then I stopped having as many BH contractions and the next time I went to the Dr. I was 2-3cm! I was shocked. Wow you are soooo close! I can't wait to see pictures. Do you have a name for sure? Is it still Kash?


----------



## Twinkie210

TV do you have both names picked out? I can't remember.


----------



## moter98

how long till you went in labor twinkie when you were 2cm dilated? i want to go this week lol
his name will be Hunter or Kash....DH will choose when he born what he looks like


----------



## television

Twinkie210 said:


> TV do you have both names picked out? I can't remember.

Annabelle girl Billy for boy.

come on then moter gets this baby out lol


----------



## moter98

I'm gonna start walking lol


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Sorry I have been busy! I missed tons.

Moter... Jog! Lol just kidding walking will do. Bet you are in labor over the weekend. 

Tv... Hope you make it to your home birth date so Fxd that little one hangs in a couple more days. 

Love all the names except hunter. My dd has a boy who has been in her class every year since she was 3. His name is hunter and he is a total shit. Yes I am bashing a 10 yr old boy lol. So my vote is for kash. Lol but I really liked Alexander. Lol 

Afm... Finn is growing like a weed. In 3-6 mo clothes. Sleeping mostly through the night. Last night he went from 11-4 and the night before that 8-3. That was my screw up as I should have woke him at 10 or 11 but he looked so peaceful.... Not so much at 3am. He still sleeps continuously. Ready for him to be more alert. He does not like to poop. He gets so fussy when he has to poop, otherwise he is a good baby.


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> how long till you went in labor twinkie when you were 2cm dilated? i want to go this week lol
> his name will be Hunter or Kash....DH will choose when he born what he looks like

I never went into labor on my own! I think I was 2cm dilated when I was induced with DS #1 (I was also have contractions when they first started monitoring me, but I didn't know it, but wasn't really in labor yet) and #2 was a c-section :( If I get #3 I really want to go into labor on my own!


----------



## Twinkie210

television said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> TV do you have both names picked out? I can't remember.
> 
> Annabelle girl Billy for boy.
> 
> come on then moter gets this baby out lolClick to expand...

Awww Annabelle is cute! Will it be just Billy or William and shortened to Billy? I thought about naming Liam, William and just calliang him Liam. But then I figured people would call him Will or Bill (and that is my Aunt's boyfriends name, who is kind of annoying!) so since I was going to call him Liam I just named him that :) 

It is so funny how we associate people with certain names and it puts us off! LOL. I like the name Hunter :) But there is a few names that I could NOT name my kid because of that reason. There was a Lillian in Logan's preschool class whose parents were kind of snooty. I love "L" names,but that name is off the table!


----------



## baby_bray

Finn is way cute, mail. Love the pics you've been posting on Facebook. 
I got to get a little bit of baby-time in yesterday when one of the Operating Room techs who just delivered mid-Dec came in to do some paperwork upstairs. I was up there scrubbing a big case in the OR and got scrubbed out for lunch and got to play with her <3
She was just soooooo cute. It's starting to hit me in waves every once and a while that Abby will be here next month! She'll be fullterm Feb 27/28thth, and even if I go overdue she'd just be later on in March, so my thought is that as soon as the calendar flips into March, she got the green light to arrive! Crazy!

AFM: I've still been so blessed that this pregnancy has been sooooo smooth, but it's definitely starting to wear me down. Most of it has been no fault but my own... long cases, standing around a lot more than I should, running around the hospital bringing patients here and there....but I'm definitely starting pay for it. I got to go observe some robotics surgery on Monday (WAYYYY COOL!) and I pretty much refused a chair until after lunch and when I changed out of my scrubs my poor footsies looked SO puffy and inflated, and I was paying for it the rest of the day at home....felt like I had concrete shoes on. So I've had to swallow my pride and start purposefully slowing down. :( Ah well....


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Hi all. Sorry I have been busy! I missed tons.
> 
> Moter... Jog! Lol just kidding walking will do. Bet you are in labor over the weekend.
> 
> Tv... Hope you make it to your home birth date so Fxd that little one hangs in a couple more days.
> 
> Love all the names except hunter. My dd has a boy who has been in her class every year since she was 3. His name is hunter and he is a total shit. Yes I am bashing a 10 yr old boy lol. So my vote is for kash. Lol but I really liked Alexander. Lol
> 
> Afm... Finn is growing like a weed. In 3-6 mo clothes. Sleeping mostly through the night. Last night he went from 11-4 and the night before that 8-3. That was my screw up as I should have woke him at 10 or 11 but he looked so peaceful.... Not so much at 3am. He still sleeps continuously. Ready for him to be more alert. He does not like to poop. He gets so fussy when he has to poop, otherwise he is a good baby.

Haha, jog! I've been on the elliptical and exercise ball daily now trying to get baby to come.i do think its gonna be Kash. Dh will decide when baby is born but right now he likes Kash best. 
Ahhh, hope Finn starts sleeping through the night again and stays awake for you more during the day to play!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how long till you went in labor twinkie when you were 2cm dilated? i want to go this week lol
> his name will be Hunter or Kash....DH will choose when he born what he looks like
> 
> I never went into labor on my own! I think I was 2cm dilated when I was induced with DS #1 (I was also have contractions when they first started monitoring me, but I didn't know it, but wasn't really in labor yet) and #2 was a c-section :( If I get #3 I really want to go into labor on my own!Click to expand...

#1 was same for me! 2cm dilated and went in with contractions. They basically induced me when I went in though cause of high bp. Don't know why I'm so nervous to be induced this time....maybe because its actually scheduled instead of unexpected


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how long till you went in labor twinkie when you were 2cm dilated? i want to go this week lol
> his name will be Hunter or Kash....DH will choose when he born what he looks like
> 
> I never went into labor on my own! I think I was 2cm dilated when I was induced with DS #1 (I was also have contractions when they first started monitoring me, but I didn't know it, but wasn't really in labor yet) and #2 was a c-section :( If I get #3 I really want to go into labor on my own!Click to expand...
> 
> #1 was same for me! 2cm dilated and went in with contractions. They basically induced me when I went in though cause of high bp. Don't know why I'm so nervous to be induced this time....maybe because its actually scheduled instead of unexpectedClick to expand...

I was induced for PIH too! I was the same way, I didn't want to be induce the second time either. I think when it is unexpected you don't really have a chance to sit and worry, it's like go to the Dr. and bam let's go have a baby. Waiting around for my c-section was like watching paint dry, and not knowing if I would go into labor before then and need an emergency c-section. I kind of like the craziness that goes along with going into labor on your own, waiting around for it to be "time" to go to the hospital. Something to shoot for next time, LOL


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> how long till you went in labor twinkie when you were 2cm dilated? i want to go this week lol
> his name will be Hunter or Kash....DH will choose when he born what he looks like
> 
> I never went into labor on my own! I think I was 2cm dilated when I was induced with DS #1 (I was also have contractions when they first started monitoring me, but I didn't know it, but wasn't really in labor yet) and #2 was a c-section :( If I get #3 I really want to go into labor on my own!Click to expand...
> 
> #1 was same for me! 2cm dilated and went in with contractions. They basically induced me when I went in though cause of high bp. Don't know why I'm so nervous to be induced this time....maybe because its actually scheduled instead of unexpectedClick to expand...
> 
> I was induced for PIH too! I was the same way, I didn't want to be induce the second time either. I think when it is unexpected you don't really have a chance to sit and worry, it's like go to the Dr. and bam let's go have a baby. Waiting around for my c-section was like watching paint dry, and not knowing if I would go into labor before then and need an emergency c-section. I kind of like the craziness that goes along with going into labor on your own, waiting around for it to be "time" to go to the hospital. Something to shoot for next time, LOLClick to expand...

Yes it's driving me mad....feel like I'm on a race against the clock lol
Very anxious and nervous and on edge lately....poor dh and ds


----------



## television

No it will be Billy and it wont be shortened to Bill!!!!!!! lol. I'll be honest Billy hasnt been my fav name but oh likes it and its grown on me. Mw coming round today to deliver home pack, and go through everything, i can now have 1 as im full term woop woop so come on baby im ready!!!!!


----------



## television

Mail, Finn seems to be sleeping good i could cope with 1 wake up a night hope my lo is that good.


----------



## baby_bray

How exciting TV!!! Full term~~~!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... Congrats on full term!! Hopefully you will go into labor soon. And yeah waking up once a night isn't so bad. Especially for a 5ek old. 

Moter.... Hoping you go into labor soon. I have a strong feel for Sunday. Hoping you go into labor soon.

As for inductions etc.... I am super excited that next time I can just schedule a c section. I loved that experience. God I can't for the life of me think why I wouldn't do that again. Lol will definitely not be trying a vbac. Plus they say that each child is bigger then the last so good luck Twinkie! I am guess your next will be a 10lber.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Tv... Congrats on full term!! Hopefully you will go into labor soon. And yeah waking up once a night isn't so bad. Especially for a 5ek old.
> 
> Moter.... Hoping you go into labor soon. I have a strong feel for Sunday. Hoping you go into labor soon.
> 
> As for inductions etc.... I am super excited that next time I can just schedule a c section. I loved that experience. God I can't for the life of me think why I wouldn't do that again. Lol will definitely not be trying a vbac. Plus they say that each child is bigger then the last so good luck Twinkie! I am guess your next will be a 10lber.

First of all I have to get DH to agree to a third! Which will take some convincing. Yeah, my first was 8lb 14oz, the second was 9lb 6oz, so I am scared to know what a third would be! Let me preface my wish for a VBAC by saying I will beg my Dr. for an ultrasound in third try before making any decisions either way! I just vaguely remember that feeling when DS was born and they placed him on my belly. I want to experience that feeling again- but with a 8lb baby not a 10lbr!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Tv... Congrats on full term!! Hopefully you will go into labor soon. And yeah waking up once a night isn't so bad. Especially for a 5ek old.
> 
> Moter.... Hoping you go into labor soon. I have a strong feel for Sunday. Hoping you go into labor soon.
> 
> As for inductions etc.... I am super excited that next time I can just schedule a c section. I loved that experience. God I can't for the life of me think why I wouldn't do that again. Lol will definitely not be trying a vbac. Plus they say that each child is bigger then the last so good luck Twinkie! I am guess your next will be a 10lber.

hope you're right mail. i will take sunday.....the waiting is so hard this time


----------



## mailcmm

I found having a date makes it easier. There's no will it be today? Only in x amount of days my baby will be here. Then if Lo comes sooner yay. Lol


----------



## mailcmm

Twinkie... I hope you can talk dh into another. We are all set. Going to start ttc in 1 year. And we are only waiting that long because I want a break for my body. Dh is ready to start today. Lol


----------



## BERDC99

Walking Dead returns tonight.......who is watching? 

How is everyone? Babies?


----------



## moter98

eeeeeee........had a bit of bloody show yesterday. hoping to see baby soon! just not today...we have a snow storm just starting 8-12" predicted, yuck.


----------



## baby_bray

I'll be watching Berdc, only thing is, we DVR and always watch the day after, so it'll be our Monday evening date show <3


----------



## BERDC99

baby_bray said:


> I'll be watching Berdc, only thing is, we DVR and always watch the day after, so it'll be our Monday evening date show <3

Bray-I see you are 34 weeks and 4 days. That is how far along I was the day I had Olivia.


----------



## mailcmm

Berdc... You know I was watching!!! Lol so was Finn. Daddy is on prednisone so he couldn't have beer so It was a Wine night. I am totally wasted after 3 glasses. Lol the walking dead was awesome. Rick is falling apart, I love tyrese, I hate Andrea, hoping glen doesn't pull the old I'm angry at you for something that didn't happen, but am overall pleased with the premier. What did you think? Bray don't worry I am drunk but not that drunk I didn't ruin anything. I read you don't watch till Monday. Tomorrow night we can all go into detail. Lol well now I am off to bed while watching assassins creed. Dh got to move the ps3 not the bedroom on account of mommy falling into a coma while he wakes up if Finn does. So glad for my night off.


----------



## colta

Hey Everyone, 

Just thought I'd throw in a quick update. My doctor managed to push ahead and get some things arranged that allowed me to have my laprascopy. Long story short... I have stage 4 endometriosis.
My doctor did what she could to remove as much of it as possible, but said that there was just too much to get it all. She has continued me on birth control and felt that without medical intervention such as IVF, I would probably never conceive on my own. I asked if she was sure because of the last two losses and she felt quite certain that it just isn't going to happen again naturally for me. 

So... DH and I have decided that we do not want to pursue IVF. It's too expensive and too draining on our relationship to keep trying and failing. I know our decision might not be for everyone, but it was the right one for us. 

At any rate, I just wanted to let ya'll know and thank you for keeping me company on this crazy journey. As it stands right now, DH and I are looking to start up with domestic public adoption in the spring of 2014.

Anyway, see ya'll later and have fun with all the babies.


----------



## moter98

Sorry to hear that colta. I hope your adoption process goes well and you too get your baby that you so deserve and have been waiting for.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I hope that your adoption journey goes very smoothly and you are soon holding your LO in your arms!


----------



## television

colta said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just thought I'd throw in a quick update. My doctor managed to push ahead and get some things arranged that allowed me to have my laprascopy. Long story short... I have stage 4 endometriosis.
> My doctor did what she could to remove as much of it as possible, but said that there was just too much to get it all. She has continued me on birth control and felt that without medical intervention such as IVF, I would probably never conceive on my own. I asked if she was sure because of the last two losses and she felt quite certain that it just isn't going to happen again naturally for me.
> 
> So... DH and I have decided that we do not want to pursue IVF. It's too expensive and too draining on our relationship to keep trying and failing. I know our decision might not be for everyone, but it was the right one for us.
> 
> At any rate, I just wanted to let ya'll know and thank you for keeping me company on this crazy journey. As it stands right now, DH and I are looking to start up with domestic public adoption in the spring of 2014.
> 
> Anyway, see ya'll later and have fun with all the babies.

Im really sorry to hear that:hugs: good luck with the adoption process


----------



## baby_bray

Colta, whatever way your little one gets here....he or she will be completely yours and completely loved. I wish you and the hubby the best of luck and a speedy process :hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh colta I hate to hear this. I am so sorry about your diagnosis. If I were you I would just never use birth control again, continue with the adoption, and who knows maybe the doctor is wrong and you will accidentally get a sticky one. I know it must be hard for you getting this news as we all are getting our little ones, but please don't be a stranger. If not here please keep us up to date on Facebook. Us girls have been at this for well over a year and I think I am safe in speaking for us all when I say even though we all have never met I feel like we are all close friends and we are here if you need to rant, vent, or just share the details of the adoption process. If nothing else you have an answer to your problem even if its not the answer you wanted to hear. There are tons of children out there that need a good home though and I know that you and your husband are just the people to give them one.


----------



## mailcmm

Miter... Are you still pregnant???


----------



## moter98

Well said mail. I second that colta! Keep in touch if you can!!


----------



## moter98

Yep mail still pregnant. My induction is tomorrow morning 7am


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Yep mail still pregnant. My induction is tomorrow morning 7am

Yeah!!! We will have a new baby tomorrow. Ours will be 7 months 1 week and 1 day apart. :thumbup:


----------



## baby_bray

Oh motor! How exciting~~!!! :happydance: Here's to happy, healthy and speedy delivery!!!!!


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yep mail still pregnant. My induction is tomorrow morning 7am
> 
> Yeah!!! We will have a new baby tomorrow. Ours will be 7 months 1 week and 1 day apart. :thumbup:Click to expand...

oh wow, Olivia is growing SO fast. wherever has the time gone? ......and when is your next one coming. :winkwink:


----------



## moter98

baby_bray said:


> Oh motor! How exciting~~!!! :happydance: Here's to happy, healthy and speedy delivery!!!!!

thanks baby bray :flower:


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yep mail still pregnant. My induction is tomorrow morning 7am
> 
> Yeah!!! We will have a new baby tomorrow. Ours will be 7 months 1 week and 1 day apart. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow, Olivia is growing SO fast. wherever has the time gone? ......and when is your next one coming. :winkwink:Click to expand...

No time soon now that I am unemployed.


----------



## television

Good luck Motor for today, and please let us know when you can how its gone.


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck today Moter! I will be checking FB for updates!


----------



## moter98

Thanks all. Just waiting on the nurse and forms to sign and then induction will be under way!


----------



## baby_bray

OOooooo... I can't wait :)
I'll be thinking about you today Motor!

AFM: Yesterday Hubby was so cute....he seemed extra excited for Abby getting here because he got called up to the Operating Room to scrub a c-section and it turned out it was a little girl. I guess the couple didn't know the gender. He said she was just perfect and started *wailing* right after she came out. He also said she had a head like a shoebox (he's such a poet....LOL). I guess she had quite the "melon" lol


----------



## Twinkie210

baby_bray said:


> OOooooo... I can't wait :)
> I'll be thinking about you today Motor!
> 
> AFM: Yesterday Hubby was so cute....he seemed extra excited for Abby getting here because he got called up to the Operating Room to scrub a c-section and it turned out it was a little girl. I guess the couple didn't know the gender. He said she was just perfect and started *wailing* right after she came out. He also said she had a head like a shoebox (he's such a poet....LOL). I guess she had quite the "melon" lol


That is so cute :) I love the "head like a shoebox". I refer to both of my boys as having "pumpkin heads" LOL DS#1 had a HC of 14.25in and DS #2 had a HC of 15in! I just tell them that their big fat heads have big fat brains and it makes them extra smart:haha: (I know such a nice mother!) I always say it with love though ;)


----------



## moter98

Kash Michael was born around 1:45pm 3 pushes 
6 lbs 15 ozs 18 1/2 inches long


----------



## Twinkie210

moter98 said:


> Kash Michael was born around 1:45pm 3 pushes
> 6 lbs 15 ozs 18 1/2 inches long

Oh wow! That was fast! Congratulations!!! Such a tiny thing too :)


----------



## baby_bray

:happydance: How fantastic Motor!!! Congratulations!!!! Hope you're both doing well and can't wait to hear more!!!:hugs:


----------



## mailcmm

Oh congrats Moter!!! Can't believe I missed all this. Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## moter98

So in love! LO is just an angel. He has been sleeping since 5! Can't believe he's not woken up to eat. Nurse says I need to wake him soon to feed him. He must be tuckered out from his long journey.


----------



## BERDC99

Congrats Moter!


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> So in love! LO is just an angel. He has been sleeping since 5! Can't believe he's not woken up to eat. Nurse says I need to wake him soon to feed him. He must be tuckered out from his long journey.

Wow that was quick well done you, how was it? Hope your both doing well x:happydance:


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> So in love! LO is just an angel. He has been sleeping since 5! Can't believe he's not woken up to eat. Nurse says I need to wake him soon to feed him. He must be tuckered out from his long journey.
> 
> Wow that was quick well done you, how was it? Hope your both doing well x:happydance:Click to expand...

Doing well here, recovery this time is way better than last time. I feel pretty good really. Labor went fast with just maybe a two hour window of intense pain and having to get two epis, but all in all it was pretty textbook


----------



## mailcmm

So glad it went well. Saw the pics on fb. Just gorgeous. When can you go home? Are you breast feeding?


----------



## moter98

Tomorrow. He was circumcised just a few hours ago so we will stay one more night. Formula feeding, I didn't even try bf tbh, I just don't want the pain and then it doesn't work out anyway. 
Kash failed his firs hearing test. They retested just a bit ago. She tried 4 times. First time one ear passed, the other didnt. 2nd time, results were flip flopped. 3rd and 4th time right ear passed left didn't. Have you ever heard of such a thing? How can each ear pass and fail on different tests?
We are being referred to ent to retest in two weeks


----------



## BERDC99

moter98 said:


> Tomorrow. He was circumcised just a few hours ago so we will stay one more night. Formula feeding, I didn't even try bf tbh, I just don't want the pain and then it doesn't work out anyway.
> Kash failed his firs hearing test. They retested just a bit ago. She tried 4 times. First time one ear passed, the other didnt. 2nd time, results were flip flopped. 3rd and 4th time right ear passed left didn't. Have you ever heard of such a thing? How can each ear pass and fail on different tests?
> We are being referred to ent to retest in two weeks

Most likely nothing to worry about since the results were flipped. He sure is cute. Congrats!


----------



## baby_bray

moter98 said:


> Tomorrow. He was circumcised just a few hours ago so we will stay one more night. Formula feeding, I didn't even try bf tbh, I just don't want the pain and then it doesn't work out anyway.
> Kash failed his firs hearing test. They retested just a bit ago. She tried 4 times. First time one ear passed, the other didnt. 2nd time, results were flip flopped. 3rd and 4th time right ear passed left didn't. Have you ever heard of such a thing? How can each ear pass and fail on different tests?
> We are being referred to ent to retest in two weeks

I work in a Urology Clinic and we share a front desk with ENT in our hospital, so I get to pick up on some stuff. It sounds like it's a pretty common thing. I saw a set of twins come through not too long ago (they were soooooo cute) and one had failed the test up in L&D but passed the slightly more formal one in ENT. Sounds like it could be quite a few different variables, but I don't think I've seen any newborns actually have to return :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

BERDC99 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow. He was circumcised just a few hours ago so we will stay one more night. Formula feeding, I didn't even try bf tbh, I just don't want the pain and then it doesn't work out anyway.
> Kash failed his firs hearing test. They retested just a bit ago. She tried 4 times. First time one ear passed, the other didnt. 2nd time, results were flip flopped. 3rd and 4th time right ear passed left didn't. Have you ever heard of such a thing? How can each ear pass and fail on different tests?
> We are being referred to ent to retest in two weeks
> 
> Most likely nothing to worry about since the results were flipped. He sure is cute. Congrats!Click to expand...

Thanks :)


----------



## moter98

baby_bray said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow. He was circumcised just a few hours ago so we will stay one more night. Formula feeding, I didn't even try bf tbh, I just don't want the pain and then it doesn't work out anyway.
> Kash failed his firs hearing test. They retested just a bit ago. She tried 4 times. First time one ear passed, the other didnt. 2nd time, results were flip flopped. 3rd and 4th time right ear passed left didn't. Have you ever heard of such a thing? How can each ear pass and fail on different tests?
> We are being referred to ent to retest in two weeks
> 
> I work in a Urology Clinic and we share a front desk with ENT in our hospital, so I get to pick up on some stuff. It sounds like it's a pretty common thing. I saw a set of twins come through not too long ago (they were soooooo cute) and one had failed the test up in L&D but passed the slightly more formal one in ENT. Sounds like it could be quite a few different variables, but I don't think I've seen any newborns actually have to return :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, that makes me feel a lot better about it!


----------



## mailcmm

Finn passed his hearing test and I still wonder if he's deaf. He doesn't startle when the dogs bark. Hell he doesn't even wake up. Lol pediatrician assures me he can hear. I wouldn't worry. Especially since he passed then failed etc.


----------



## moter98

I dropped the hospital phone today and he jumped so I'm hoping that means he can hear fine


----------



## mailcmm

I am sure it will be fine. He's so precious Moter. Tv is next. I can't believe how far we have come.

Afm... Had 6 wk apt yesterday. Got a mirena so we won't get pregnant before we are ready. Want to wait til Finn is at least 1. Dh is just so in love and can't wait for another. Finn has brought our whole family closer together. We have always been close but now my kids look to dh as more of a parent then a step dad. Makes dh so happy to hear them call him their parent. They cannot call him dad because ex has it in the divorce decree that they can never call anyone else dad. Last night at dinner I referred to them as my kids to dh and dd said you mean our kids mom. Dh nearly cried. They have always loved him but this was a confirmation I think he needed.


----------



## Sweetz33

Congrats Motor! I'm not far behind :)


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> I am sure it will be fine. He's so precious Moter. Tv is next. I can't believe how far we have come.
> 
> Afm... Had 6 wk apt yesterday. Got a mirena so we won't get pregnant before we are ready. Want to wait til Finn is at least 1. Dh is just so in love and can't wait for another. Finn has brought our whole family closer together. We have always been close but now my kids look to dh as more of a parent then a step dad. Makes dh so happy to hear them call him their parent. They cannot call him dad because ex has it in the divorce decree that they can never call anyone else dad. Last night at dinner I referred to them as my kids to dh and dd said you mean our kids mom. Dh nearly cried. They have always loved him but this was a confirmation I think he needed.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA im next :help: lol. Got my friend over today going for a wall lets see if i can get this baby moving!!!! I actually think i may have wet myself in the night :blush: suppose baby was on bladder, and i was just too tired to wake up fully. :dohh:


----------



## television

Moter love the pic on fb such a cutie. Why were you induced early? Was there any reason or is that quite normal in America? Not that it makes any difference his size was great.


----------



## moter98

Mail, awe that is so awesome for your dh! He must be so touched knowing he is seen as a father figure. He must be doing something right!


----------



## moter98

Yep TV you are next. 
It was elective c section as I was already 2cm dilated 80% effaced and baby at 0 station beforehand. Dr asked if I wanted it and I said sure. Was a way to ensure getting my same dr. Due to my complications last time and having my first born with a birth defect.


----------



## baby_bray

TV- it won't be long now~~~ I love baby announcements~!

Mail- that is so unbeliveably sweet.....<3 I'm sure DH's heart was just bursting with love...

I hope everyone had a fantastic Valentine's Day!

AFM: I've got an appt with my MW today around 11, so excited since my last appt was a month ago. I'll start going to 2wk appts after this (crazy!)
I'll definitely have to talk to her about the swelling....because it's gotten pretty bad....my poor feet yesterday looked like balloons (hubby said they looked like munchkin hands :dohh:), and it was definitely "pitting edema" because I could just poke the top and leave indents. I've been taking my own vitals every once and a while in the clinic and my blood pressure looks great, in fact it's been running a little low for me so I'm not terribly worried about pre-E :shrug:

In other news though, my shower is tomorrow! :wohoo: I'm treating myself to a nice haircut/style later today to prepare myself


----------



## moter98

Hope that swelling goes down for you baby bray....that makes for some miserable times. 
But yay for your shower tomorrow....enjoy it


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> Yep TV you are next.
> It was elective c section as I was already 2cm dilated 80% effaced and baby at 0 station beforehand. Dr asked if I wanted it and I said sure. Was a way to ensure getting my same dr. Due to my complications last time and having my first born with a birth defect.

Oh didnt realise you had c section, thought you were induced :dohh: Thats ok then least you knew when to expect him, alot easier with the DS to.


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yep TV you are next.
> It was elective c section as I was already 2cm dilated 80% effaced and baby at 0 station beforehand. Dr asked if I wanted it and I said sure. Was a way to ensure getting my same dr. Due to my complications last time and having my first born with a birth defect.
> 
> Oh didnt realise you had c section, thought you were induced :dohh: Thats ok then least you knew when to expect him, alot easier with the DS to.Click to expand...

Oops, typo! No, elective induction and I gave birth naturally


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yep TV you are next.
> It was elective c section as I was already 2cm dilated 80% effaced and baby at 0 station beforehand. Dr asked if I wanted it and I said sure. Was a way to ensure getting my same dr. Due to my complications last time and having my first born with a birth defect.
> 
> Oh didnt realise you had c section, thought you were induced :dohh: Thats ok then least you knew when to expect him, alot easier with the DS to.Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, typo! No, elective induction and I gave birth naturallyClick to expand...

Oh thats good then.


----------



## moter98

We are finally home now. Everything is going great. Kash is such a good baby. Eating very well and sleeps all the time.....night and day change from ds#1. We are just amazed at the differences and can't wait to see what personality out little Kash has. Aden is doing well with it so far....he does not seem interested at all in the baby and I'm not sure he understands what it's all about yet. But he is not acting out and he seems happy. 
Here are some pics of baby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1218.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1219.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mailcmm

Tv had her baby!!! It's a girl. Congrats tv! Can't wait for details.


----------



## baby_bray

Ugh, Motor....Kash is too cute....that should be allowed lol
The one in his snugga-bunny thing is just adorable. 

And big congrats to TV- just saw it on Facebook! Welcome baby Annabelle!!


----------



## moter98

thanks baby bray. we think he is just the cutest baby ever! and he's sooooooo cuddly. #1 was not at all like this so i'm really enjoying and appreciating my LO

saw tv's announcement on fb. congrats tv!


----------



## MightyMom

I haven't been able to catch up and I come on to two new babies!! Congrats motor he is such a sweetie! And congrats tv, can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## moter98

Thanks mighty mom


----------



## television

Hi all yes had Annabelle at 5.04 at home no pain relief, 3 hours start to finish, ill post more when im awake more lol


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Congrats TV. That's amazing


----------



## Twinkie210

Moter- he is a doll :) I miss that cuddle newborn stage already! 

Congrats TV!


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Moter- he is a doll :) I miss that cuddle newborn stage already!
> 
> Congrats TV!

Thanks Twinkie. Oh I want him to stay this little for a long time, I just can't get enough of him.


----------



## baby_bray

Oh ladies...I could not have had a better shower. I got the surprise of my life before the shower when my SIL told me to sit down and close my eyes. When I opened them my mother and father were there! They trekked all the way down from Maine to attend! I was so completely stunned! The hubby and in-laws did such a great job keeping it a secret...
Abby recieved so many great gifts, my mother and I were able to go through everything afterwards and do quite a bit arranging in Abby's room and removing tags and things from her new clothes. Now I've just got another load of baby-laundry to do :)

I'm usually very reserved and hate to be the center of attention. I thought it would be awkwards, but the shower was amazing and I didn't feel like it was all about me, it really felt like it was all for Abigail. It was a little overwhelming a few times, with seeing my parents and a few of the gifts I recieved. My work chipped in and got me an extremely nice glider and ottoman, and my workplace is only me and 5 other people...so I know they all had to put in quite a bit...It was amazing. <3


----------



## moter98

So happy you had such a great shower baby bray. What a surprise it must have been!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am glad your shower went well!


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Been super busy. Finn keeps me on my toes. We are in another growth spurt and he's eating 4-6 oz every 2 hours. He is changing so much. My teeny tiny baby is getting huge. Lol he smiles and coos now. Holds his head up really well. Stills sleeps more then any baby should but we get a few extra minutes a day. 

Bray sounds like you had an amazing shower. That awesome that your parents could come. What a great surprise. I will be in your neck of the woods this weekend. Hoping the weather is better. All this rain is yucky.

Tv and Moter how are the babies?

Twinkie, berdc and Menb how are the babies?

Colta happy birthday and how are things on your end?

Mighty and bray how long y'all got left?

So walking dead fans.... What do you think about Rick seeing Lori? Who else loathes Andrea? Can't believe tyrese actually left with his peeps. And so glad Daryl isn't so easily swayed by Merle cause Merle is an asshole. Can't wait till next week. Be interesting to see what Andrea has to say when she comes to the prison.


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats on the awesome shower Bray! Had to be so much fun and so much love already for baby Abigail!

Mail: 11 long weeks left, LOL. Seems like forever and the 3rd tri fatigue has already got me. (Or the double Masters I'm working on while full time in a school?) But I am "MightyMom" right? I'd like to think I can handle it at least until two of my three schools are done (mid-March). But I am SO TIRED tonight. I just want to sleep!

Loved the last episode of Walking Dead. Rick is cray-cray (but already knew that). I really like Michone, I hope they keep her. And I LOLed with the throwback between Daryl and Merle:
 



Attached Files:







Darryl Merle.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BERDC99

baby_bray said:


> Oh ladies...I could not have had a better shower. I got the surprise of my life before the shower when my SIL told me to sit down and close my eyes. When I opened them my mother and father were there! They trekked all the way down from Maine to attend! I was so completely stunned! The hubby and in-laws did such a great job keeping it a secret...
> Abby recieved so many great gifts, my mother and I were able to go through everything afterwards and do quite a bit arranging in Abby's room and removing tags and things from her new clothes. Now I've just got another load of baby-laundry to do :)
> 
> I'm usually very reserved and hate to be the center of attention. I thought it would be awkwards, but the shower was amazing and I didn't feel like it was all about me, it really felt like it was all for Abigail. It was a little overwhelming a few times, with seeing my parents and a few of the gifts I recieved. My work chipped in and got me an extremely nice glider and ottoman, and my workplace is only me and 5 other people...so I know they all had to put in quite a bit...It was amazing. <3

Sounds like you had a lovely shower. I got so many blankets and pieces of clothing that we will never use all of them. I just this week had to buy my first pack of diapers cause I got so many ay my shower.


----------



## BERDC99

mailcmm said:


> Hi all. Been super busy. Finn keeps me on my toes. We are in another growth spurt and he's eating 4-6 oz every 2 hours. He is changing so much. My teeny tiny baby is getting huge. Lol he smiles and coos now. Holds his head up really well. Stills sleeps more then any baby should but we get a few extra minutes a day.
> 
> Bray sounds like you had an amazing shower. That awesome that your parents could come. What a great surprise. I will be in your neck of the woods this weekend. Hoping the weather is better. All this rain is yucky.
> 
> Tv and Moter how are the babies?
> 
> Twinkie, berdc and Menb how are the babies?
> 
> Colta happy birthday and how are things on your end?
> 
> Mighty and bray how long y'all got left?
> 
> So walking dead fans.... What do you think about Rick seeing Lori? Who else loathes Andrea? Can't believe tyrese actually left with his peeps. And so glad Daryl isn't so easily swayed by Merle cause Merle is an asshole. Can't wait till next week. Be interesting to see what Andrea has to say when she comes to the prison.

Olivia is doing great. She is rolling all over the place to get to what she wants. I would say she will be crawling within a month or so. Still no teeth, but she has several knots so I know they are close. She sits up like a champ. One day she could only fo it for a few seconds and the next day she did it like she had been doing it her whole life. It is going to be so hard for me to leave her when I go back to work. 

As for the Walking Dead.......Rick has lost his marbels! He needs to pull it together before he gets his group killed. I am so glad Dayrl came back to the prision. Looks from the previews that Andrea will choose to go back to the group. Cant wait till next week even thou I have already read the spoilers.


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty I am stealing that for Facebook. Lol


----------



## baby_bray

Oh yeah, Rick is totally off his rocker....he's a mess. I'm curious because they haven't really shown anything else on Tyrese and his little group.

AFM: 36wks today! I'll hit 37wks (TERM!) next Wednesday and my next appt will be just a couple days later and I'll be on weekly appts. Abby seems so be quite a bit lower today than usual, but I'm not positive I've "dropped" yet. I just feel like she could potentially be a whole lot lower, haha. I still don't get many BH...and I certainly don't really feel them. When I do, I typically can only tell if I'm going from sitting to standing or viceversa, because I can feel that I've tightened up. I'm not quite at that point where I'm "over" being pregnant. I'm excited to meet her, but I'd be okay with her staying in there for a while more, since I've had things pretty easy. ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

36 weeks exciting! I totally understand the not ready for it to be over part (although I think during my last week I probably was). Might as well keep her in a few more weeks and let her have a chance to fully bake!


----------



## MightyMom

BERD I just love the video of Olivia rolling over and over. Too cute! She will totally be crawling any day now. :)

mail: steal away! Where do you think I got it? ;)

Bray: you're almost there! I know what you mean too about not worrying about being pregnant a while longer. I remember with DD I was so happily pregnant until the day my water broke when I was just DONE and wanted her OUT, LOL. Must have been hormones telling me it was time.

AFM: Ugh, rotten day. Got a call that my glucose test came back high so I have to take the three hour test. I eat nothing but fruits, veggies, yogurt, and salad all day so if my glucose is high it must be metabolic. I ate nothing but Oreos and McDonald's french fries when I was pregnant with DD and had no problems whatsoever. This LO seems to be determined to make this pregnancy interesting!


----------



## television

Baby Annabelle is doing great, feeding every 2-3 hours. Had a few problems with sore nipples but it seems better today.


----------



## moter98

She's precious tv


----------



## baby_bray

TV- she looks like such a sweetie-pie....<3 what a little angel....

AFM: Just as I say no real BH, I had a few yesterday that made me sort of wince! They were just like 3 random stray ones, but I sort of had to stop and for a split second I wondered if "this was it!?"

Abby is such a mover! And no little pokes or prods, no little rolls, it seems like she is at WAR when she gets going! She's gone almost non-stop for close to 2 hours a few times....at the last appt, midwife said she felt small (not bad small though) but seemed to be long from just the quick peek U/S to confirm she was head-down. DH is relatively tall and I'm pretty normal height, so it wouldn't surprise me... 
Seems like she locks her legs straight out and it makes me swear sometime!!! I can put my hands on either side and just give her a few nudges and it seems like she gets the point and will buckle her knees and tuck 'em back in...at least for a few minutes!


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... She's gorgeous!

Bray... Won't be long now. Then it will be mighty's turn. Crazy how fast time has gone.

Afm... Heading out of town tomorrow. Finns first road trip. Lol I am sure he will sleep through it as he does everything else. Had a super long day and can't sleep. Dh has been out cold since 9. Guess I should try to sleep some. I have 4-5 hrs before Finn gets up for a bottle.


----------



## MightyMom

TV: So precious!! Love that face!!

Bray: Colton will NOT stop kicking me! And it's not little kicks, I'm talking Chuck Norris roundhouse kicks! He is so strong already! I can't wait until he gets a little bigger and there isn't any room for him to be able to thrust his legs straight out. He also likes to speed bag my belly button with his little fists and it feels so strange. I almost want to laugh, but it's majorly distracting and I can't finish my thoughts when he does that.

mail: First road trip, exciting!! I would pack an emergency bottle, just in case he gets fussy right where you can't pull over at all and the only way to feed him is by bottle. My first road trip with DD we got stuck on a one-lane road with no shoulder. It was a 30 minute ride so I didn't bring more than a manual pump and bottle, but I was so stressed from her crying for milk that I couldn't get more than a few drops. It was bad juju. Now I always carry spare food, LOL.


----------



## baby_bray

Can't wait till he's bigger and can't thrust out his legs? Good luck! If he's like Abby he'll get stronger as he grows and continue to do so, room or not!!! I kept waiting for the day, but coming up on 37wks here on Wednesday, and she *still* manages to lock those knees out!! I have no idea how!! I swear half the time my belly is square shaped.....
One of the docs I work with seems to catch it all the time and can tell by my winced face. He gets the most worried look and always asks if its a "contraction face?" and I have to reassure him it's not, lol.


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> She's precious tv

Ah only 4 days between our babies how you finding it?? I have felt a bit tearful today:cry: just think its hormones. Have you felt guilty when it comes to your older DS?


----------



## MightyMom

I know what you mean Bray. Every time I wince someone asks if I'm going into labor. I'm like "You don't realize that labor is the relief of WEEKS of being jabbed and kicked. You'll know when I'm going into labor because I will be SMILING." LOL!


----------



## mailcmm

Thanks mighty. I formula feed though so not an issue. I had nine bottles with me. He drank 2 in the 3 hour trip.

Had a rough go this weekend. He's so constipated all the time. Wound up having to cut a sliver off a suppository to get him to go. Now he feels better. Came home to a dead calf and piglet. I am so tired and beyond sad. Hopefully this week will get better.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mighty I am the same way, I always overpack when it comes to food! Plus my emergency bottles have come in handy more than once!

Mail- I feel you on the constipation thing! Little guy has been having to strain the past couple days. I feel so bad for him. He has been drinking only EBM, but had two formula bottles over the weekend, plus he has been having rice cereal for breakfast, so I think that is causing his issues. I may have to give him a bottle of juice or two this week to help even him out. My pediatrician always had us give Logan (and Liam once) dark Karo Syrup in his bottle to help with the consipation. 2 Tablespoons in his milk once a day will help loosen things up. We would give this to Logan for 2 or 3 days :)


----------



## moter98

television said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> She's precious tv
> 
> Ah only 4 days between our babies how you finding it?? I have felt a bit tearful today:cry: just think its hormones. Have you felt guilty when it comes to your older DS?Click to expand...

oh cool! they are so close together. no guilt, no. #1 has adjusted perfectly. he loves his little brother and loves to help with bottles diapers and paci's. i am now a SAHM so i have enough time to devote to both of them. i've just been making sure to spend time playing/learning with #1 when #2 is sleeping. are you feeling guilty?


----------



## moter98

Twinkie210 said:


> Mighty I am the same way, I always overpack when it comes to food! Plus my emergency bottles have come in handy more than once!
> 
> Mail- I feel you on the constipation thing! Little guy has been having to strain the past couple days. I feel so bad for him. He has been drinking only EBM, but had two formula bottles over the weekend, plus he has been having rice cereal for breakfast, so I think that is causing his issues. I may have to give him a bottle of juice or two this week to help even him out. My pediatrician always had us give Logan (and Liam once) dark Karo Syrup in his bottle to help with the consipation. 2 Tablespoons in his milk once a day will help loosen things up. We would give this to Logan for 2 or 3 days :)

we did the karo thing too for ds1! always worked in about an hour


----------



## television

moter98 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> She's precious tv
> 
> Ah only 4 days between our babies how you finding it?? I have felt a bit tearful today:cry: just think its hormones. Have you felt guilty when it comes to your older DS?Click to expand...
> 
> oh cool! they are so close together. no guilt, no. #1 has adjusted perfectly. he loves his little brother and loves to help with bottles diapers and paci's. i am now a SAHM so i have enough time to devote to both of them. i've just been making sure to spend time playing/learning with #1 when #2 is sleeping. are you feeling guilty?Click to expand...

A little but ds goes to school so feel like i dont get much time with him anyway, and hes been my only baby for 7 years but hes been great to,helps lots and he does love his dd. Im sure im just hormonal and it will pass :wacko:


----------



## moter98

It will be all right tv!


----------



## baby_bray

37wks/term tomorrow! So excited! Over the last couple days I've started to feel really crummy in the evenings. It's not Abby making me uncomfortable, but it's just an all around slightly nauseous/antsy feeling. I've started getting some insomnia and definitely having to get up to pee more at night (I was so lucky only having to get up once a night!).
Today's the first day I've had this feeling during the day. I've felt really anxious and antsy all day (like bouncing my foot when I'm sitting or can't make up my mind to sit or stand). I don't know if I'd really call it "crampy" but I have the weird nagging feeling like when AF is going to show up, or like around the time I would ovulate....

Probably Abby just getting all comfy and really engaging or something....we'll see, I've got a midwife appt this Friday, I'm curious to hear how things could be progressing.

As a just in case, I've told myself that the hospital bags have to get packed when I get home, I've really been procrastinating...:blush:


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay! for Full term!

Mention how you are feeling to your midwife, sometimes a general feeling of anxiety can be a symptom of other things. Of course everyone is getting anxious by that point, because it can be any day now you meet your baby girl!

As far as the hospital bag don't sweat it. You really do not need much, so you could even pack at the last moment if you need to! Don't forget your baby book if you have one, the nurses will put her footprints in it for you when they foot print her after you are born :)


----------



## MightyMom

mail: :( Sorry about the piglet and calf. Rough week. :(

Bray: You're getting close! It's that last minute nesting thing. But I'll bet you've got another two weeks left. This is your burst of energy before the baby comes! :)

Ugh. I'm exhausted. Just finished a 10 page research paper for one masters, turned in a 216 page thesis for another. For some reason I thought that getting my schooling done while I was pregnant was a SMART idea. Why was that again???


----------



## baby_bray

MightyMom- such an inspiration...I can't imagine schooling right now...I imagine I wouldn't have enough energy to do anything!

We'll see about Ms. Abby. I have a feeling she'll stay a while longer too, but the way I was feeling I started really realizing she could be here any time now! I can't wait for this appt on Friday...


----------



## MightyMom

I've been having a LOT of BH contractions. I'm at 30 weeks. Does that sound normal? Like did anyone else notice feeling crampy and getting more BH at 30 weeks-ish? I've been drinking plenty of water, so it's not dehydration. I wonder if I'm just going to have these until baby is here?


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty... I had crazy Bh for ever. Seriously thought I was in labor several times. So yes it's normal. 

Tv and Moter... We need more pics!!

Afm... Finn has finally had a couple of movements on his own. Yay!! Lol none today though but I am not going to worry now that he has had a few. Ready for this week to be over. It's been awful. The rain was horrific. Finally drying up. Well the rain stopped yesterday but the ground is sopping wet. Dams are busting and causing floods everywhere. Our damn almost went. If we get any more rain this week it will go. At least we didn't lose anymore animals. I am so tired. I haven't been sleeping well. Can't blame Finn, he's still sleeping great. He sleeps from 8-3 or 4 no matter how hard I try he will not take a bottle later then 8. Lol then he gets up at 6, but so do we so no worries there. I am just in a mood I guess.


----------



## Twinkie210

MightyMom said:


> I've been having a LOT of BH contractions. I'm at 30 weeks. Does that sound normal? Like did anyone else notice feeling crampy and getting more BH at 30 weeks-ish? I've been drinking plenty of water, so it's not dehydration. I wonder if I'm just going to have these until baby is here?

I had a ton of BH contractions. I even went to labor and delivery twice and had to get meds to stop them. Eventually my Dr. put me on med to keep me from contracting so much. Mine were regular (they would sometimes get less than 5 minutes apart) and at times would last for over 24hrs! They never caused me to dilate though.


----------



## moter98

MightyMom said:


> I've been having a LOT of BH contractions. I'm at 30 weeks. Does that sound normal? Like did anyone else notice feeling crampy and getting more BH at 30 weeks-ish? I've been drinking plenty of water, so it's not dehydration. I wonder if I'm just going to have these until baby is here?

Happened to me around 30-32 weeks. Had several days of almost nonstop bh. Everytime I got up, walked around I would get them. Sitting down I'd get them like every 10 minutes. It finally went back to "normal" bh. I called the nurse and she said as long as they slow down by sitting, laying on your left side and drinking water its fine. 
Hope yours let up for you mighty, they can make you miserable!


----------



## moter98

Mail, Finn is such a good sleeper! Hope Kash gets there soon. Sure would love a solid block of sleep, though then I would miss the late night cuddles too. Life is so much busier with a toddler and newborn, yet still easier than I anticipated. I will post more pics when I get some time, if not on here then on fb


----------



## mailcmm

Can't wait for more pics. Finn is a good sleeper. So were my first two. Tonight I managed to get a bottle in at 11 so here's to hoping he sleeps till 6! Lol


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Can't wait for more pics. Finn is a good sleeper. So were my first two. Tonight I managed to get a bottle in at 11 so here's to hoping he sleeps till 6! Lol

Sorry you've had such a bad week :hugs: Wow you are lucky with Finn he sounds like a very happy and content baby. Annabelle had a better night last night but night before she had awful night i dont think she likes her crib or just doesnt like being on her own:shrug: im not sure.


----------



## baby_bray

Well, nothing really to report on my end. Had my appt, but no internal check, they'll start them next week. I never thought I'd be excited for an internal, but I'm really curious if there's anything going on down there with all the twangs and twinges!
Fundal height was spot on and she's definitely head-down and snuggling on in there now!
I had a different midwife for the first time. She was super nice, but when she was doing my belly check she sure did manipulate it alot! And not exactly softly! She gave me a heads up thankfully, but that was sort of a first. Got quite a few BH later on though, and just now after getting home it seems like I've had the first bits of what I would call mucus plug bits. Nothing significant though and I know it can regenerate, it was only like stringy little bits, not a whole lot. But still exciting!
I can't believe it's March now!!! Whether Abigail comes early or late, I'm pretty much guaranteed that she'll be born this month! If she's overdue enough to come in April I think I'd be ready to shoot myself :shock:


----------



## MightyMom

Bray: I hope for your sake she IS March baby! I can't imagine if you went all the way into April. I'm not sure if I'll let my doctor do internal checks this go round. My last doctor (I'm pretty sure) swept my membranes with DD and I specifically said that was something I didn't want done. Now I'm not as trusting...I'll have to make sure my new doctor understands my wishes

Thank all of you ladies for the advice on the BH. They have been so persistent! If I don't have BH then DS is kicking me constantly. It hurts! DD kicked but it was never so strong and didn't last long. This LO insists on kicking me for HOURS before bed. Sometimes I can't get to sleep before midnight, he just won't let up!! Only two more weeks until I'm out of school and back home. Then I'll definitely schedule an appointment with my doctor. I'm not sure that he can do anything for me, but I'll feel more in control. LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Mighty- It will be interesting to see what he is like as a neworn/infant. Liam moved like crazy when I was pregnant and he is still constantly moving! I think he has baby ADD ;) Anything he does he has to have his right leg moving. We were helping him wave bye bye the other day and the leg mas moving too (it cracks me up!)

Well my "good" sleeper had a rough night last night :( He woke up 4 or 5 times in a two hr stretch. He went right back to sleep each time, but I had to get up roll him on his side and pat his back. Finally at 3am I told DH that he HAD to get up with him. So they went an snuggled in the recliner and slept there. I think his problem is his sinuses. DH bought some more distilled water for his humidifier, but forgot to fill it up last night before he put him to bed. Tonight I am going to make sure that thing is full and on!


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Twinkie, it's hard when they're so little. A humidifier is the best you can do, plus it really helps them to sleep at an angle. DD loved to sleep on my chest in the rocker. I was tired enough to go along with it!

Last night at 3am DS decided he would wake up. And kickbox around my belly like Chuck Norris. I swear there was a karate tournament going on or something. Then it made me start having BHs and I was freaking out because they were so persistent and not letting up and I thought "OMG I am going to go into labor at 30 weeks..." I was freaked out. They finally stopped around 5am, and so did LO kicking. I meant to call my doctor about it today but by the time I decided to call I felt sheepish because I felt fine. So then I didn't call and now tonight they are back again and all I'm doing is lying down with my computer in my lap. This is going to be a LONG 3rd tri, LOL!


----------



## Twinkie210

MightyMom said:


> Aw Twinkie, it's hard when they're so little. A humidifier is the best you can do, plus it really helps them to sleep at an angle. DD loved to sleep on my chest in the rocker. I was tired enough to go along with it!
> 
> Last night at 3am DS decided he would wake up. And kickbox around my belly like Chuck Norris. I swear there was a karate tournament going on or something. Then it made me start having BHs and I was freaking out because they were so persistent and not letting up and I thought "OMG I am going to go into labor at 30 weeks..." I was freaked out. They finally stopped around 5am, and so did LO kicking. I meant to call my doctor about it today but by the time I decided to call I felt sheepish because I felt fine. So then I didn't call and now tonight they are back again and all I'm doing is lying down with my computer in my lap. This is going to be a LONG 3rd tri, LOL!

For me they got worse as little guy continued to move. You have 6 more weeks- you can do it! Tell that crazy little fella to behave :) Did you call your Dr? Mine always said to call if I had a question, even at night. Or I could call L&D (although they usually just tell you to come in a be monitored to know for sure). It is impossible to tell if the contractions are strong enough to dilate you without being checked!


----------



## MightyMom

I should call my doctor. I can only call after hours, but I suppose it can't be helped. I tried to call at lunch, but they left for lunch early and I got the call service. :/


----------



## mailcmm

Mighty.... I went to ER like 10 times. Lol they don't judge. I had horrible regular Bh. In the end they were 5min apart for hours-days. Since Finn was breech nothing happened. I truly believe if he had been in position I would have had him at 36-37 weeks. Hang in there it can be awful.

Twinkie... We have a sinus problem too. Called dr and they said no reason to come in. Little guy sounds congested. Tonight we are doing the humidifier to see if it helps. Finn was up 3 times just to cry for a minute and then back to sleep. Totally unlike him.

Bray.... 38 weeks!! She will be coming soon! So excited for you.

Tv... Hope Annabelle gets used to her crib. Finn loves his and it makes life so easy.


----------



## Twinkie210

It figures they left early! You always get a voicemail when you call my Dr. office and then someone calls you back. This makes me crazy! With as much as it costs to go to the Dr. you would think they could hire someone to answer the dang phone! How are you feeling today?

Well little guy rolled belly to back yesterday- finally! - now he just needs to figure out to do both at the same time to get places LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Mighty.... I went to ER like 10 times. Lol they don't judge. I had horrible regular Bh. In the end they were 5min apart for hours-days. Since Finn was breech nothing happened. I truly believe if he had been in position I would have had him at 36-37 weeks. Hang in there it can be awful.
> 
> Twinkie... We have a sinus problem too. Called dr and they said no reason to come in. Little guy sounds congested. Tonight we are doing the humidifier to see if it helps. Finn was up 3 times just to cry for a minute and then back to sleep. Totally unlike him.
> 
> Bray.... 38 weeks!! She will be coming soon! So excited for you.
> 
> Tv... Hope Annabelle gets used to her crib. Finn loves his and it makes life so easy.

Mail I am convinced Liam being breech kept me from dilating when I had contractions at 32/33 weeks! (Thank goodness too, because if I would have been dilating they were going to keep me in the hospital overnight and that would have sucked!)

Have you tried using saline drops with the nasal aspirator? I wasn't using them at first and they make a big difference! We used the humidifier last night and there was definately an improvement! I hate that there isn't much we can do for them at this age :(


----------



## baby_bray

38wks! Whew! I can't wait to do my belly pics when I get home. I feel so obligated to do them "day of" now, since I never know when the last one is going to be! I used to put it off and be +2/3 days or just do it next week....early on it was hard to tell a difference so it wasn't that big of a deal lol

Abby is finally starting to chill out some. Doesn't get her legs locked out straight much now. Still moves alot but the movements are *finally* smaller. She does this thing though....they said it's normal, but it feels like she shakes, or quivers or something...I don't know if it's just her being squished for space or what, but it's weird!

Seems like I'm not having many BH again...I can barely tell when I get them :/ And I don't feel like I'm getting the funny little pinches much....now I'm just starting to feel like I'm gonna end up being an overdue mom... Bought evening primrose oil tablets yesterday and took one orally and did one vaginally overnight, and I don't know how I feel about it yet. It was a little messier than I would have thought. The second time I got up to pee at night, after I got up, I noticed my underwear felt a little wet and then I felt a little "leak", I was all excited, I thought maybe it was my water! But it was oil....ew....so I had to change my panties and I made sure to put a liner in because that oil just stays wet feeling...Not sure if it did anything. I'll probably try it again tonight (with a liner right off the bat!) and see how things go. Anything to help "ripen me up" ;)


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats on 38 weeks! It will be interesting to see if the primrose oil helps. I think that the lessening BH is actually a good thing. You're getting ready for the real deal. Baby just has to put her little head into position to start the whole process!

Poor baby Finn and baby Liam all congested! We used a nose frida, humidifier, and saline drops. Still didn't do much. I saw something on pinterest about putting eucalyptus oil on their feet with socks at night, might want to ask the pediatrician first though.

AFM: We have a snow day today. I wouldn't consider the weather terribly bad, but I guess it scared the locals. So I've been sewing all day. Made a car seat cooler! I took a tutorial online and gave it a twist, so mine is quilted. It turned out cute though! I'm making three more identical to the first. I also have 9 shoulder heating pads to finish plus all my handwarmers I made. Pregnancy makes me all crafty, LOL!


----------



## television

baby_bray said:


> 38wks! Whew! I can't wait to do my belly pics when I get home. I feel so obligated to do them "day of" now, since I never know when the last one is going to be! I used to put it off and be +2/3 days or just do it next week....early on it was hard to tell a difference so it wasn't that big of a deal lol
> 
> Abby is finally starting to chill out some. Doesn't get her legs locked out straight much now. Still moves alot but the movements are *finally* smaller. She does this thing though....they said it's normal, but it feels like she shakes, or quivers or something...I don't know if it's just her being squished for space or what, but it's weird!
> 
> Seems like I'm not having many BH again...I can barely tell when I get them :/ And I don't feel like I'm getting the funny little pinches much....now I'm just starting to feel like I'm gonna end up being an overdue mom... Bought evening primrose oil tablets yesterday and took one orally and did one vaginally overnight, and I don't know how I feel about it yet. It was a little messier than I would have thought. The second time I got up to pee at night, after I got up, I noticed my underwear felt a little wet and then I felt a little "leak", I was all excited, I thought maybe it was my water! But it was oil....ew....so I had to change my panties and I made sure to put a liner in because that oil just stays wet feeling...Not sure if it did anything. I'll probably try it again tonight (with a liner right off the bat!) and see how things go. Anything to help "ripen me up" ;)

I usedto feel Annabelle shake, and now shes here she still does it with her legs/feet i guess its quite normal.

Afm.... Im having a bad few days with LO cant complain to much shes sleeping so much better at night, but in the day all she wants to do is feed when shes awake. Im only bf and im just so worried shes not getting enough off me???:shrug:


----------



## BERDC99

television said:


> baby_bray said:
> 
> 
> 38wks! Whew! I can't wait to do my belly pics when I get home. I feel so obligated to do them "day of" now, since I never know when the last one is going to be! I used to put it off and be +2/3 days or just do it next week....early on it was hard to tell a difference so it wasn't that big of a deal lol
> 
> Abby is finally starting to chill out some. Doesn't get her legs locked out straight much now. Still moves alot but the movements are *finally* smaller. She does this thing though....they said it's normal, but it feels like she shakes, or quivers or something...I don't know if it's just her being squished for space or what, but it's weird!
> 
> Seems like I'm not having many BH again...I can barely tell when I get them :/ And I don't feel like I'm getting the funny little pinches much....now I'm just starting to feel like I'm gonna end up being an overdue mom... Bought evening primrose oil tablets yesterday and took one orally and did one vaginally overnight, and I don't know how I feel about it yet. It was a little messier than I would have thought. The second time I got up to pee at night, after I got up, I noticed my underwear felt a little wet and then I felt a little "leak", I was all excited, I thought maybe it was my water! But it was oil....ew....so I had to change my panties and I made sure to put a liner in because that oil just stays wet feeling...Not sure if it did anything. I'll probably try it again tonight (with a liner right off the bat!) and see how things go. Anything to help "ripen me up" ;)
> 
> I usedto feel Annabelle shake, and now shes here she still does it with her legs/feet i guess its quite normal.
> 
> Afm.... Im having a bad few days with LO cant complain to much shes sleeping so much better at night, but in the day all she wants to do is feed when shes awake. Im only bf and im just so worried shes not getting enough off me???:shrug:Click to expand...

The is the bad part of breast feeding. Have you tried to pump just to see how much you are producing?


----------



## Twinkie210

TV, I had the same fears! My problem wasn't I wasn't producing enough, but that little guy was so sleepy that he would eat for 10 minutes or so then, want to go back to sleep :( He quit gaining weight so I ended up pumping for him, but that caused him to refuse to BF all together (he preferred bottles and would scream when I tried to latch him). Which has lead to me pumping for him for the past 5 months!

Can you have her weighed? If you can see that she is gaining weight you may be more reassured.


----------



## moter98

mail, i need some of finn's sleepiness over this way. kash has some tummy troubles yesterday and today and cannot sleep and needs to be held all the time. poor guy


----------



## MightyMom

television said:


> Afm.... Im having a bad few days with LO cant complain to much shes sleeping so much better at night, but in the day all she wants to do is feed when shes awake. Im only bf and im just so worried shes not getting enough off me???:shrug:

Nature is kind of amazing, trust the process! If she's nursing all the time, she may simply be comforted by suckling. Many infants are, that's why they make pacifiers. :) If she falls asleep easily while feeding try feeding without a blanket or clothes on her so she has to stay awake (or tickle her heels while feeding). If you'd like you might try a pacifier, but if you're worried she's not getting enough nutrition I'd stick to nursing. If you can weigh her to make sure she's gaining weight, that might help ease your mind too. So many nursing mothers see babies being fed 4-6 ounces of formula and think that's how much breastmilk their baby should be getting, but truth is most formula fed babies are overfed. If your LO is sleeping well at night, she'll need extra feedings in the day to compensate. It's a little overwhelming at first, but it will pass!


----------



## baby_bray

So just got back from my appt and got a little bit of a bummer. BP was mildly elevated today. They even manually rechecked it before I left and it was the same. Along with a 4lb jump (in a week!?)...I've still got some swelling, but that's been going on, and it's not extreme. It's just constant through-out the the day now. Swollen when I wake up, swollen when I lay down. Midwife wasn't ready to do labs yet. But if I have any goofy symptoms I'm to call up and come in to do them....Next appt will be this coming Thursday.

Got my first internal today, wasn't even uncomfortable or anything, but nothing going on "down there"...  so drat...

C'mon Baby Abby.....cooperate! lol

Ah well...Just gotta take it easy this week and stay diligent with my symptom watching.


----------



## BERDC99

baby_bray said:


> So just got back from my appt and got a little bit of a bummer. BP was mildly elevated today. They even manually rechecked it before I left and it was the same. Along with a 4lb jump (in a week!?)...I've still got some swelling, but that's been going on, and it's not extreme. It's just constant through-out the the day now. Swollen when I wake up, swollen when I lay down. Midwife wasn't ready to do labs yet. But if I have any goofy symptoms I'm to call up and come in to do them....Next appt will be this coming Thursday.
> 
> Got my first internal today, wasn't even uncomfortable or anything, but nothing going on "down there"...  so drat...
> 
> C'mon Baby Abby.....cooperate! lol
> 
> Ah well...Just gotta take it easy this week and stay diligent with my symptom watching.

I know the waiting is hard, but she will come when she is ready. This is your first so it may take so time. With my son I was dialated 3 for over two weeks, and ended up being induced cause I was past my due date.


----------



## mailcmm

Gosh I forgot what hard work this age is. Lol thank god Finn is a fairly good baby. He was a cranky crank today. Luckily he seems to have gotten over it. Hoping he will wake up shortly for a bottle. He has slept thru his 8pm bottle and I am scared that means its gonna be a long night. Think he's in a growth spurt because he has woken up 2 nights in a row for a bottle at 1. Then he sleeps till 630. Still not bad but I was so used to sleeping straight thru. We have a dr apt next week. So excited to see how much he has grown. I measured him last week and he was 25.5 inches long. He's grown half a foot since he was born. That just seems like a lot. He's over the 95th percentile. Also about to be in 6-9 clothes. Crazy. Also I think Finn is allergic to cats.

Bray... Sorry things aren't moving along. I bet you are so ready for her to be here.

Mighty... How go the Bh?

Tv... I am willing to bet it is the fact she is sleeping more that has her feeding more. Bf is so hard to monitor. Pump and you will know for sure.

Moter... Poor kash. Finn has poopy problems still. He has started going on a more regular basis but they are so hard. Gas drops, hot water bottle are life savers. My mil bought us an owl that goes in the microwave and you rest it on their stomach. Good luck. 

Twinkie.... I can't believe Liam is already rolling around. He's growing so fast!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Gosh I forgot what hard work this age is. Lol thank god Finn is a fairly good baby. He was a cranky crank today. Luckily he seems to have gotten over it. Hoping he will wake up shortly for a bottle. He has slept thru his 8pm bottle and I am scared that means its gonna be a long night. Think he's in a growth spurt because he has woken up 2 nights in a row for a bottle at 1. Then he sleeps till 630. Still not bad but I was so used to sleeping straight thru. We have a dr apt next week. So excited to see how much he has grown. I measured him last week and he was 25.5 inches long. He's grown half a foot since he was born. That just seems like a lot. He's over the 95th percentile. Also about to be in 6-9 clothes. Crazy. Also I think Finn is allergic to cats.
> 
> Bray... Sorry things aren't moving along. I bet you are so ready for her to be here.
> 
> Mighty... How go the Bh?
> 
> Tv... I am willing to bet it is the fact she is sleeping more that has her feeding more. Bf is so hard to monitor. Pump and you will know for sure.
> 
> Moter... Poor kash. Finn has poopy problems still. He has started going on a more regular basis but they are so hard. Gas drops, hot water bottle are life savers. My mil bought us an owl that goes in the microwave and you rest it on their stomach. Good luck.
> 
> Twinkie.... I can't believe Liam is already rolling around. He's growing so fast!

Thanks for the hot water bottle tip, gonna get one. I ordered a rock n play too hoping that he will like that. So far he only wants to be held all the time when he's not feeling well.
Finn only waking once a night is great! How does he sleep so long ? Ask him his secret so I can pass it on to Kash, ha


----------



## television

Thanks ladies for the advice, i did try and express but just couldnt seem to get much, but have read thats sometimes the case. I actually weighed her myself and shes 9lb 2oz which is exactly what she should be so im thinking im just worrying for nothing and maybe shes just going through a growth spurt. Shes sleeping so well @ night so she must be happy.


----------



## MightyMom

You are so lucky that she sleeps so well at night! I would take extra feedings for night sleeping any day of the week. :) Glad she's right on track, keep it up mama!


----------



## mailcmm

Moter... Hopefully the rock and play works. When Finn gets an upset stomache I find his little vibrating bouncy seat works wonders too. Don't know how I got so lucky in the sleep department. Since my first 2 were sleepers ad still are I was sure this would be my nightmare. He is really great at night. And it's not every night that he gets up. The last post I made when I was worried because he slept thru his 8pm bottle.... He slept til 4am and the oly reason he was up then was because dh woke because he was worried. Lol he slept from 6pm to 4 and might have gone longer. Last night he slept from 8-5 (which was really 6 because of the time change. ) he refuses to eat after 8. The earliest I can get another bottle into him is 1am occasionally. Most times he sleeps til 4 or 5. And he loves his crib. I am so happy. Lol


----------



## menb

Hey ladies!!!

I miss chatting it up with you all! These two have us so busy. Well, that and school (work). I can't wait for Spring Break in a few weeks to just catch up on life. I've just finished reading all the posts, but there is no way I could comment on all I've missed.

Couple of things: Our ped just told us this week to use a cool-mist humidifier, saline drops, Nose Frida (THE MOST AWESOMEST TOOL EVER!!!!!) and Vicks on the babies' feet and chest. She said to put socks on after the Vicks on the feet and if possible, use a onesie under the sleeper for the chest Vicks. I questioned the whole, "shouldn't use Vicks until 2 years old" and she said that it wouldn't be a problem--just make sure they don't eat it. We were really pleased with that answer cuz we've been putting the infant chest rub on their chests and feet, but it's much better since being able to use the 'real Vicks'.

Congrats to all the new Mamas!! I've kept up with you all through here and Facebook! Cutie pies all around!! :)

Hoping things calm down for you, Mighty! Man, and I thought I was busy!? Geesh! :)

Any day now, eh, Bray?! How exciting! I'm sure walking at work and staying busy is helping the time pass. I can only imagine how anxious you are to meet your precious. Just know that she'll be here soon. YAY! :happydance:

Colta, how are things going with you, lady? I think about you often. :flower:

AFM: The twins are 7 and a half months! WOW, time sure does fly! They are doing so much cool stuff. It's so exciting to see them learn. Bernard David has mastered rolling both from back to front and front to back. He doesn't do as many rolls as Olivia, though! :winkwink: He starts on his back, rolls over to his tummy and then immediately back to his back. I think he's using it as transportation. He also has 2 bottom teeth! SO CUTE!!!! :haha: Kaylani isn't rolling and no teeth for her yet, but those puppies are gonna pop out any day now...they both are teething like crazy! Several bibs a day in our house! :) Kaylani is making some strides of her own though--she is able to sit unassisted now. It's pretty exciting!

Some less than pleasant news: babies got colds around the first week of February, passed it back and forth to each other, were better for about 3 days and then BAM!!!--Bronchiolitis! Man, is that virus a beast!! They were so congested, runny noses, sneezing, wheezing, Kaylani vomitted a bit. Urgh-it was a horrible couple of weeks. K was so bad that they almost sent us to the ER during one office visit to check on them. Luckily, they gave her a breathing treatment (albuterol) and steroid (Prednisolone) and she got a little better. I am so thankful and grateful that they were good babies through it all. They never slacked off on feedings or playing. They did sleep a bit more, but that's to be expected. Thankfully, we are all better now! :thumbup:

I'm in a little breastmilk-producing slump though...in fact, I'm about to post in the breastfeeding forum to look for some advice, ideas and just support. Ugh, this is hard! So, we leave for work about 6:30am. I breastfeed at 5:15am before getting ready. The babies then have 3 bottles of pumped milk while at work and then I breastfeed again around 6pm and then again around 1am (if we don't give them solid food at 6pm). So, in all that's almost 36oz of breastmilk a day for 6 bottles (3 each). At first, I was doing it. Then, it dwindled down to 30-32oz a day that I was able to pump. Now, I'm down to only about 20oz. I know that formula isn't going to harm them, but I really wanted to make it the full year on breastmilk. Supplementing with formula hasn't been bad--just wasn't the plan, you know??! :shrug:

Well, my husband thinks I'm just "in a slump", so I'm going to try and stay positive. I'll up my water, food intake and Mother's Milk Tea. I'll also sprinkle some Fenugreek pills in my tea. I can't really increase any pumping sessions. I already make time/find time to pump 3-4 times while at work and then again while I'm driving home. It's just so weird/frustrating cuz when I was only pumping for them (no nursing), I was able to pump excess of what they were drinking. :shrug:

Well, thanks for listening to my rambles...hope today was a good day for all and I hope to be able to check in more frequently. Miss ya'll! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks for coming in to give us an update on the twins! I'd love to see a pic or two if you get the time. :)

As for the BFing: I'd recommend renting a hospital grade pump for a week. It's amazing what a better pump can do for your milk supply! I had the same issue at 11 months and renting a Medela Harmony pump made a BIG difference. Brought my milk back up. Just a thought! Also when you nurse, do you nurse both sides every feeding? That's the only other idea I could come up with.


----------



## menb

MightyMom said:


> Thanks for coming in to give us an update on the twins! I'd love to see a pic or two if you get the time. :)
> 
> As for the BFing: I'd recommend renting a hospital grade pump for a week. It's amazing what a better pump can do for your milk supply! I had the same issue at 11 months and renting a Medela Harmony pump made a BIG difference. Brought my milk back up. Just a thought! Also when you nurse, do you nurse both sides every feeding? That's the only other idea I could come up with.

Well, I nurse both sides all the time cuz I tandem feed. Yep, both babies at the same time for about 30 minutes. 

I have a Medela Freestyle. That's pretty much top of the line, right? If not, yeah I can rent the hospital one for a bit to see if that helps. Ugh...


----------



## Twinkie210

Have you tried the fenugreek pills, instead of the tea? I took those for a couple days and it really helped my supply. I am slowly weaning myself off of the pump :( I am sad about it because I really wanted to go a year, but since little guy never got the hand of bfing pumping exclusively is a lot of work. I probably could have managed it anyway, but we are going on vacation at the beginning of June and there is no way I could pump several times a day (plus I don't want to have to stop during our family vacation and pump). I am trying to decide if I want to try to keep up a morning and night pump to give little guy some breast milk (I could manage this on vacation) or if I want to stop alltogether.


----------



## mailcmm

Menb.... So good to hear from you!!! We definitely need some pictures. Sounds like the twins are doing great despite the cold. Bronchitis is the worst. Had it 3rd tri and wanted to die. Tore a ligament I coughed so hard. As for bf I am obviously no expert so have no advice. Lol in hind sight as a formula feeder I am actually kinda glad because when it comes to feedings I don't have any worries. I was lucky to have the decision made for me though as formula is my only choice. Still feel guilty occasionally. Especially when around Dhs family as they are big formula downers and my kids obviously won't be as great as their kids.

That being said.... I should start a blog for formula feeders. This stigma has to go. Yes breast feeding is the way god intended but after having raised 3 kids on formula I don't buy the better bit. My kids are extremely smart, healthy and awesome and didn't have any breast milk. Lol this isn't pointed at you Menb I know you don't judge. Just sometimes want to scream at women who do. Drives me insane. So my advice to you all is do what you can but don't freak out if it doesn't work out. Don't feel guilty or less of a mom. Your child will be just as great as the next kid. Also relaxing is supposed to help milk supply. Good luck ladies.

Twinkie... Advice on the formula transition if you decide to make it. Do it soon so he has time to adjust before the vacation. Formula will change a lot for him. Stools get harder, gas increases, he'll eat less. Etc and you will want to figure that out before traveling. I say give yourself a week to see how he acclimates and find the right brand. My first 2 could eat any formula and switch back and forth. Finn has to have similac or he gets crazy sick.


----------



## Twinkie210

mailcmm said:


> Menb.... So good to hear from you!!! We definitely need some pictures. Sounds like the twins are doing great despite the cold. Bronchitis is the worst. Had it 3rd tri and wanted to die. Tore a ligament I coughed so hard. As for bf I am obviously no expert so have no advice. Lol in hind sight as a formula feeder I am actually kinda glad because when it comes to feedings I don't have any worries. I was lucky to have the decision made for me though as formula is my only choice. Still feel guilty occasionally. Especially when around Dhs family as they are big formula downers and my kids obviously won't be as great as their kids.
> 
> That being said.... I should start a blog for formula feeders. This stigma has to go. Yes breast feeding is the way god intended but after having raised 3 kids on formula I don't buy the better bit. My kids are extremely smart, healthy and awesome and didn't have any breast milk. Lol this isn't pointed at you Menb I know you don't judge. Just sometimes want to scream at women who do. Drives me insane. So my advice to you all is do what you can but don't freak out if it doesn't work out. Don't feel guilty or less of a mom. Your child will be just as great as the next kid. Also relaxing is supposed to help milk supply. Good luck ladies.
> 
> Twinkie... Advice on the formula transition if you decide to make it. Do it soon so he has time to adjust before the vacation. Formula will change a lot for him. Stools get harder, gas increases, he'll eat less. Etc and you will want to figure that out before traveling. I say give yourself a week to see how he acclimates and find the right brand. My first 2 could eat any formula and switch back and forth. Finn has to have similac or he gets crazy sick.

Thanks mail, my first was formula fed and we went through a couple different kinds before we found what worked for him. Liam has had formula before (he gets the occasional bottle when we are out and about) so I think we know what brand works well for him. But I am definately going to transition him before we leave. I plan on starting 4 or 5 weeks before so he can be used to it. I would hate for him to get consitpated or his belly be upset on vacation! Plus we are driving, so 13hrs in a car with a baby who doesn't feel well does not sound like fun to me!

I feel you on the whole breast feeding/formula debate! My first was completely formula fed and is smart and extremely healthy. He is in 3rd grade and has never missed a day of grade school! I really wanted to BF Liam because I wasn't able to with my first (not physically, I was a full time college student and working part time and just didn't have a schedule that allowed for BFing). I felt like an utter failure when Liam never got the hang of it and I know that it was partly because I put all of this pressure on myself to do it because it was so much healthier than formula. Which is silly! It is not like formula is going to make him sick!


----------



## menb

Twinkie210 said:


> Have you tried the fenugreek pills, instead of the tea? I took those for a couple days and it really helped my supply. I am slowly weaning myself off of the pump :( I am sad about it because I really wanted to go a year, but since little guy never got the hand of bfing pumping exclusively is a lot of work. I probably could have managed it anyway, but we are going on vacation at the beginning of June and there is no way I could pump several times a day (plus I don't want to have to stop during our family vacation and pump). I am trying to decide if I want to try to keep up a morning and night pump to give little guy some breast milk (I could manage this on vacation) or if I want to stop alltogether.

And thanks for taking the time to respond on both threads! I am SO sad right now...:cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

I know how hard it is to have your mind set on something and then your body not cooperate! I was convinced I would BF little guy. But as with everything else when it comes to parenting, sometimes you have to change our expectations. Your babies are healthy and doing so well! That is something to be proud of! Have you got your period back? Maybe that is what is causing your dip and it will be temporary?


----------



## menb

Thanks ladies...and thanks for knowing that I am in NO WAY judging, Mail. I applaud Moms all around--no matter what!

I just know that hubby and I had visions of what we wanted to do with our babies. That's the frustrating part...feeling like a failure. I know I shouldn't, but I just do. :cry: And, now I just got a text from the babysitter that Bernard David ate/drank his bottles in less than 7 minutes. She had to give him some food after both bottles this morning/afternoon. They are up to 165mL which is a little more than 5oz. UGH...I'm just feeling like a total loser! I don't know what to do! Im feeling like just giving up...it's so depressing to look down after 30 minutes of pumping and see only 2oz from each breast. UGH!!! If crying would help, I'd let it all loose on the way home in the car. :shrug:

Well, thanks anyway ladies!


----------



## menb

Twinkie210 said:


> I know how hard it is to have your mind set on something and then your body not cooperate! I was convinced I would BF little guy. But as with everything else when it comes to parenting, sometimes you have to change our expectations. Your babies are healthy and doing so well! That is something to be proud of! Have you got your period back? Maybe that is what is causing your dip and it will be temporary?

Thanks! I know...I just need to wrap my mind around supplementing and having them have more formula than breast milk. UGH!!!

As far as my period...funny thing...I delivered in July...no period and then had a period in October...nothing since then. Weird right? No, I haven't taken a test, but the likelihood is VERY SLIM. I don't have any drive whatsoever. I just see myself as a deliverer of food for the babies...not a sexy wife. UGH...that's a whole other issue! :dohh: I also don't feel like I've stopped losing weight. My clothes are still A LOT looser on me than ever. I guess I should try a test--just in case. :dohh:


----------



## MightyMom

A couple thoughts:

FF is NOT failing. You're a good mom! Supplement if you must and no regrets.

Yes the Freestyle is the top of the line...for a home pump. Rent a Medela Harmony hospital grade. Your insurance may cover it if your doctor writes a script.

If it is possible you could be pregnant (i.e. you've had sex since October) I would get a HPT. If you got pregnant it will affect your milk supply!

Finally, I know how you feel. I felt like an utter failure when DD self-weaned at 11 months. I was so sad! I had a vision of BFing for much longer and all my other mommy friends BFed until 2 yrs. That's where the guilt comes in I think, because we see other women do it without a problem. But just like it was so hard to finally get your rainbows, you have to know that there are two things in life you just cannot control: 1. Getting and staying pregnant and 2. Your body's ability to produce milk. No tears!


----------



## television

I just think do what bloody suits, its hard enough being a mum without ppl judging you etc. I'll be honest im only bf because its cheaper and easier then getting up and getting a bottle at night. Yes obviously the bound is nice and breast milk is good but i would ff if i had to no guilt.


----------



## Twinkie210

menb said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I know how hard it is to have your mind set on something and then your body not cooperate! I was convinced I would BF little guy. But as with everything else when it comes to parenting, sometimes you have to change our expectations. Your babies are healthy and doing so well! That is something to be proud of! Have you got your period back? Maybe that is what is causing your dip and it will be temporary?
> 
> Thanks! I know...I just need to wrap my mind around supplementing and having them have more formula than breast milk. UGH!!!
> 
> As far as my period...funny thing...I delivered in July...no period and then had a period in October...nothing since then. Weird right? No, I haven't taken a test, but the likelihood is VERY SLIM. I don't have any drive whatsoever. I just see myself as a deliverer of food for the babies...not a sexy wife. UGH...that's a whole other issue! :dohh: I also don't feel like I've stopped losing weight. My clothes are still A LOT looser on me than ever. I guess I should try a test--just in case. :dohh:Click to expand...

Remember too that humans were made to have ONE baby at a time not TWO! Your body has already done an amazing thing carrying two healthy babies :) Have you asked your Dr. about a prescription to help increase your supply? 

I still haven't had a period yet, not even a hint of one. But like you I know that pregnancy is NOT the reason. My sex drive is pretty much nonexistent LOL. Yet for some reason DH wants it all the time? Where was this guy when I was trying to get pregnant??? Men!


----------



## moter98

mailcmm said:


> Moter... Hopefully the rock and play works. When Finn gets an upset stomache I find his little vibrating bouncy seat works wonders too. Don't know how I got so lucky in the sleep department. Since my first 2 were sleepers ad still are I was sure this would be my nightmare. He is really great at night. And it's not every night that he gets up. The last post I made when I was worried because he slept thru his 8pm bottle.... He slept til 4am and the oly reason he was up then was because dh woke because he was worried. Lol he slept from 6pm to 4 and might have gone longer. Last night he slept from 8-5 (which was really 6 because of the time change. ) he refuses to eat after 8. The earliest I can get another bottle into him is 1am occasionally. Most times he sleeps til 4 or 5. And he loves his crib. I am so happy. Lol

Lucky!! Hoping to get there starting around 12 weeks. Poor Kash is another reflux baby. My first had it too but very severe. At least Kash has a milder case. Doing lots of trial and error right now while we wait it out. Ordered the hot water bottle, should be here tomorrow


----------



## mailcmm

Menb... Hang in there girl. Finn eats a 6 oz bottle in 5 min 5-6 times daily and he's only 2 months. I really agree with mighty. Get the pro pump and drink a beer. Apparently non alcoholic beers have the same effect on milk. 

Moter... I couldn't imagine reflux. Finn eats way too much for reflux. Hope the water bottle helps. I used to get it warm and lay dd over it on her stomach. Really helped so hope it works for you.

Well Afm... Off to the pediatrician for our 2mo well check.


----------



## Twinkie210

Good luck at the checkup! Let us know how little Finn is doing (although I am sure he is not so little :))

Well my great sleeper has decided that he doesn't like to sleep! I am about ready to pull my hair out! We used to be able to put him in his crib and walk away and he would go to sleep, but not anymore! He slept maybe an hr from 9:30am to 9:30pm yester day! Then he didn't sleep well last night either! He kept waking up screaming, but with nothing obvious wrong with him! I would get him back to sleep and try to lay him down and he would start screaming again! I surely hope this is just a phase, because I am very sleep deprived. I got him to sleep in his swing a couple hrs.


----------



## MightyMom

Twinkie: I would have his ears checked for infection. My DD went months undiagnosed with an ear infection, poor thing. She was fine until we tried to lay her down and resting horizontally would really set her off. I wish I had known sooner, she suffered for months! She never had a fever or any other indications other than her nose was congested.


----------



## Twinkie210

MightyMom said:


> Twinkie: I would have his ears checked for infection. My DD went months undiagnosed with an ear infection, poor thing. She was fine until we tried to lay her down and resting horizontally would really set her off. I wish I had known sooner, she suffered for months! She never had a fever or any other indications other than her nose was congested.

Thanks for the info, I don't think it is an ear infection because he will lay in the floor and play it is only when we try to put him down to sleep that he screams and he is drinking his bottles and still wanting his pacifier. He has been congested off and on for the past month, but even that seems to be better. If it persists I will call the Dr. though. DH thinks it is seperation anxiety, but I think he is a little young for that. My aunt said teething, which he is drooling like a st. bernard, but so far I can't feel that his gums are swollen. I am going to give him a couple more nights and pray like crazy that he starts sleeping again!


----------



## mailcmm

I'd let him cry a little bit. Let him go about 3-5 min and if he doesn't stop go in but don't pick him up right away. Give him his pacifier, rub his forehead etc and see if he calms down. He could be in a growth spurt.


----------



## baby_bray

Ok ladies, this is it! I had my appt today with the midwife and my BP had been slightly elevated last time...and was still up this visit....so they did an NST and it was still high. So before it gets to the point where I need magnesium to prevent seizures or it becomes pre-eclampsia....we're starting the induction process tonight. DH and I are gathering our final few things and having a little meal together before heading in to be admitted. But we should have our little girl in our arms hopefully by tomorrow evening!!!
Wish me luck!!!! I'll have my phone to post from!

I'm debating about bringing the computer....even if it's just to watch some shows or something since I know things won't really be all that quick....


----------



## BERDC99

baby_bray said:


> Ok ladies, this is it! I had my appt today with the midwife and my BP had been slightly elevated last time...and was still up this visit....so they did an NST and it was still high. So before it gets to the point where I need magnesium to prevent seizures or it becomes pre-eclampsia....we're starting the induction process tonight. DH and I are gathering our final few things and having a little meal together before heading in to be admitted. But we should have our little girl in our arms hopefully by tomorrow evening!!!
> Wish me luck!!!! I'll have my phone to post from!
> 
> I'm debating about bringing the computer....even if it's just to watch some shows or something since I know things won't really be all that quick....

Good luck Bray! I hope you can avoid the magnesium. I had it and was not allowed out of the bed for 24 hours after I had Olivia. Which really sucked cause I couldn't go to the NICU to see her. I will be thinking of you. Keep us updated if you can. Best wishes!


----------



## baby_bray

Yay! Internet in the ward!
Sooooooo...They did another check, 1cm and 75% thinned out! Plus I was having contractions every 3-4 mins and was having a bloody show! I wasn't feeling them at all. And now of course my BP is quite improved. I guess Abby was just meant to show up now!
So they're not gonna give me any meds to try and help me along, they did place the cervical foley to see if it "naturally" jump starts things. YAY! Tiny little cramps, but nothing to write home about, sort of like pre-period cramps. I'd barely say 1 out of 10 yet for pain.


----------



## BERDC99

baby_bray said:


> Yay! Internet in the ward!
> Sooooooo...They did another check, 1cm and 75% thinned out! Plus I was having contractions every 3-4 mins and was having a bloody show! I wasn't feeling them at all. And now of course my BP is quite improved. I guess Abby was just meant to show up now!
> So they're not gonna give me any meds to try and help me along, they did place the cervical foley to see if it "naturally" jump starts things. YAY! Tiny little cramps, but nothing to write home about, sort of like pre-period cramps. I'd barely say 1 out of 10 yet for pain.

Cervial foley is not bad just uncomfortable. At least you were already 1cm. I had to have seaweed sticks first to get me open enough for the foley and they hurt.


----------



## mailcmm

I brought my iPad to the hospital. Was going to watch Netflix etc.... I slept. Lol Finns dr apt went well. He's a big boy. 23.5" and 14lb12oz today he spent time in his entertainer. He loves it. 

Good luck bray! Can't wait for photos!!!


----------



## MightyMom

So excited for updates Bray!

Mail: love seeing Finn's pics. Too cute!

Twinkie: My rule is if the baby cries for more than 10 minutes then it is because something is making them (pain, hunger, cold, hot, aches, teething, SOMETHING). But if they only cry for 5 min or so then it's just loneliness. (Well, that was my rule with DD, I'm sure it's probably different for all babies. Trust your mom instincts!) :)


----------



## baby_bray

Foley flopped out! They're close to shift change so instead of the doc checking me then the new doc having to check behind him, he's just going to let the one coming in check me since it'll be her shift. I met her last night and she was very sweet. 
But I've got to be around 4cms though if the foley came out. 

The contractions are definitely getting to be a bit more, feels like my pelvis is on fire, but once the contraction is gone its nothing. They're talking about possibly starting pitocin though....which honestly is okay with me, but I'm more nervous about how it will effect the contraction pain, since everything I've heard is that it makes things more intense. I'm definitely thinking there's an epidural in my future if that's the case


----------



## mailcmm

I had pitocin but planned on an epidural. Lol I am no superwoman.... Bring on the drugs. Lol keeps us posted. I have been checking all night. Your Facebook page is blowing up!


----------



## baby_bray

Epidural is in and momma is nice and comfy now. To keep things rolling, since they had started my labor with the balloon, they started a low pitocin drip and my contractions were almost instantly a lot worse, so that's when I asked them to put a bug in anesthesia's ear ;)
They don't really allow "walking" in the ward but the nurse anesthetist was able to do a walking epidural so I can still move my legs and everything, which is nice.


----------



## television

baby_bray said:


> Epidural is in and momma is nice and comfy now. To keep things rolling, since they had started my labor with the balloon, they started a low pitocin drip and my contractions were almost instantly a lot worse, so that's when I asked them to put a bug in anesthesia's ear ;)
> They don't really allow "walking" in the ward but the nurse anesthetist was able to do a walking epidural so I can still move my legs and everything, which is nice.

good luck :happydance:


----------



## mailcmm

Anything yet?


----------



## BERDC99

I just checked her FB and no updates or pictures yet. Should be soon!


----------



## baby_bray

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/Babyabby_zps75f68ba7.jpg

At 3:21pm, after only 40 minutes of pushing, Abigail Kathleen was born!! 7lbs 5.7oz and 19 1/2 inches long!
She has already breastfed once, and we both did fantastic! Everything went so amazingly....My parents got in right before I was checked for the final time (the resident was like "uh....her head is right there") and my midwife that had been with me throughout the pregnancy wasn't able to deliver her, but walked in JUST as she was born so her timing could not have been more PERFECT!
Everything went so smoothly....it was incredible.
I'm sure we'll have more photos soon enough, but this once here is literally maybe 10 mins old!


----------



## television

baby_bray said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/Babyabby_zps75f68ba7.jpg
> 
> At 3:21pm, after only 40 minutes of pushing, Abigail Kathleen was born!! 7lbs 5.7oz and 19 1/2 inches long!
> She has already breastfed once, and we both did fantastic! Everything went so amazingly....My parents got in right before I was checked for the final time (the resident was like "uh....her head is right there") and my midwife that had been with me throughout the pregnancy wasn't able to deliver her, but walked in JUST as she was born so her timing could not have been more PERFECT!
> Everything went so smoothly....it was incredible.
> I'm sure we'll have more photos soon enough, but this once here is literally maybe 10 mins old!

Ah lovely really big congratulations, enjoy every moment with your little girl xx


----------



## mailcmm

Bray... So glad it all went well. So happy for you. Updating the thread now. Congrats again! 

Mighty.... You're next!


----------



## MightyMom

Super congrats bray she is precious!! Sounds like everything turned out just perfect for you!!

:wacko: OMG. I am so not ready to be "next."

DH had a job interview in LA yesterday and he says it went really well. He'll know next Thursday if they want him to start the following Monday. Which means I just got back from being gone for 2 months and now he may be getting a job in LA 7 weeks from the due date. Not great timing. If I'm honest, I hoped he would be unemployed at least until the baby was born. It's no surprise that he may get a job away from home, we expected that. I just really hoped it wouldn't happen until after maternity leave ended. :( I blew up at him earlier because now I have 10 days (maybe) to get the house ready before he leaves and them I am on my own and it's all on me.


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Bray! She is lovely :) I don't blame you for the epidural! My contractions weren't bad until the upped my pitocin and then they hurt like a B****!

Mighty- I am sorry your DH may be getting a job away :( I can't imagine how hard that would be!

Well today was my due date from my MC. I should have a 1 year old running around :( Little things like this really send me back to that time. But I am so glad to have my little guy :) (even if he has decided sleeping is optional, LOL)


----------



## moter98

congrats baby bray!!!!


----------



## baby_bray

Abigail is 3 days old and we're still going strong!
She is a fantastic sleeper! I have to wake her to feed her every 2-3hrs (usually closer to 3 especially since she is so content as she is)
My milk is definitely coming in now and VA-VA-VOOM, OUCH!! My chest is on fire!
I was a like a AA before I got pregnant, which is like the only crappy smaller double letter bra size, so I'm enjoying the size increase, but whoa....I feel bad, because I almost want to wake her every hour or so now just to try and take some of the pressure off, but I know it would also just up my supply and start a vicious cycle....so right now I'm just counting down the time between "relief", I mean, feedings ;).


----------



## Twinkie210

The engorgement was only really bad for me the second day my milk came in (I think it was Tuesday so day 4) then my body regulated to his needs :) I could deal with the engorgement, it was the cracking, bleeding, chomped on nipples that ended BFing for me! You are doing great keep it up!


----------



## BERDC99

Congrats Bray she is beautiful. Enjoy cause they grow up so fast. 

Olivia finally has her first tooth coming in. She still has no desire to crawl, I think she may walk first because she is wanting to stand. I have been unemployed for two months now, and I am really atarting to get depressed. If the weather would get nice I am sure it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Twinkie210

BERDC99 said:


> Congrats Bray she is beautiful. Enjoy cause they grow up so fast.
> 
> Olivia finally has her first tooth coming in. She still has no desire to crawl, I think she may walk first because she is wanting to stand. I have been unemployed for two months now, and I am really atarting to get depressed. If the weather would get nice I am sure it wouldn't be so bad.

Little guy wants no part of rolling. He can roll over but he will not roll to get stuff. I am not even sure if he will ever crawl. He wants to stand all the time (I keep telling him he is too little ;)) I think he is going to skip straight to running!


----------



## baby_bray

Definitely getting better in many aspects. The boobs seem to have chilled out a bit. She's feeding like a pro. She opens so wide to feed, she makes it easy. I keep saying she does the best "baby big mouth" <3
She's still a pro sleeper, she's getting into a little patterns already. But not quite the pattern I'd want. She feeds more often at night and sleeps long periods between feedings throughout the day...


----------



## menb

Congrats, Bray! Beautiful pics!!! Beautiful baby girl! Good job, Mama!


----------



## television

Hi all, hope everyone is ok?

Well i had a scary couple of days. Had HV come tue she noticed belle looked a bit yellow so said best to get her checked out at doctors. Went to doctors he had a look and phoned the hospital for more advice. They suggested bringing her in for tests. So off to the hospital i went they did bloods and urine sample (hardest thing to get off a baby), then we went home. 
Two hours later got a call from hospital saying her hemoglobin was 7 and should be at least 10, so they wanted to repeat test just to double check. The test was repeated and hadnt changed, so she needed a blood transfusion. They gave her blood throughout the night. Lots of test have been done ,and the doctor said he thinks when she was born her cord was cut to early, causing her not to get enough blood from the placenta. So from day 1 she may of been lacking blood:cry: poor baby. More bloods in for 4 weeks to check her hemoglobin again, fingers crossed thats the reason and she is fine now.


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry TV! Hopefully her numbers stay good and you can put this behind you! FX'd


----------



## BERDC99

Wow TV I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## baby_bray

Oh, TV, that sounds dreadful...I hope this level out and you're able to put your mind at ease :(


----------



## mailcmm

Tv... That is horrible. I hope it gets sorted and gets better quickly. Please keep us posted.

Been busy these last couple days. Hate being out of town but super excited for dd. photos and video to come on fb.

Mighty... You are next girl. How are you feeling?

Bray... So glad Abby is a sleeper. I think I may be in for a rough night. Finn has been asleep all day. Otherwise he is still sleeping most of the night. Last night he went from 830-630. It was awesome! Lol


----------



## MightyMom

Aw TV that's scary. I hope everything is ok. Keep us posted!

I'm just feeling very down today. We went for my maternity photo shoot. It was supposed to be a quick shot at JC Penney's with the three of us, but they took 40 minutes for some lady and her baby to do Easter shots (even though they have 10 minute time slots!) so we had to leave because I had a 4D u/s scheduled. So we drove for the u/s but Colton is hiding his head in my placenta, so no pics. Again. (This is the 2nd 4D we've scheduled.) They both had to be today because DH just got a job offer in LA so he's leaving Wednesday. I just got back so I only got to see him for a week. Very depressing. I'll be going through the rest of the pregnancy alone, he may be able to make it for the birth (if there's enough time), and then I get to play "single mom" until at least February when I may be able to co-locate. Ugh. And I can't eat chocolate because I'm full and have no more room in my belly for the amount of cookies and chocolate it would take to make me feel numb. Sigh.
(Sorry for the down post...I have no one else to complain to!)


----------



## baby_bray

Oh...Mighty :( Seems like everything was just against you yesterday....
I sure hope that the timeline works out in your favor that DH gets to be there for the birth...
Gotta complain to someone, and it might as well be a bunch of other mother hens ;) Get it out! Hope that things start to look up :flower:

AFM: Abby is doing wonderfully. Feeding like a madwoman the last day or so during the day. I think she may be having a little growth spurt. One of my pamphlets said it wasn't unusual around 10days. She has a real hard time initially going down for the night, but once she's down I've been lucky enough to get 5-6 hours out of her! 

We had her newborn photoshoot today and I was so excited to try and get photos in some of the items I've crocheted over the past months....and Abby was super uncooperative :( She would just not settle down while we were there. The photographer got some really cute shots in cheesecloth and 2 different headbands...The shots were looking absolutely adorable, but I was really disappointed that we weren't able to get to use any of my stuff...The photographer was sweet though and agreed that since we weren't able to do many shots, she would transfer some over to a 3 month shoot. 

Oh, and of course we got home and she slept deep and peaceful for about 4 hours.....*sigh*


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks Bray. I'm feeling better today. Got a lot done that needed doing so I'm feeling in a better place.

Your pics look so sweet on FB, hard to believe she wasn't cooperating! Adorable!!


----------



## menb

Hey TV...how's little Belle doing? So sorry to hear about the scare. Hoping all is well now. 

Glad you're feeling better Mighty. I'm thinking of ya.

Glad to hear everyone else is doing well. 

The twins were 8 months last Thursday! I can't believe how fast it's going (especially since they don't look like/act like typical 8 month olds). We've got a wellness checkup today -hopefully, they've hit 15 pounds! I know, right!? Super small babies! They're making continued progress on the Preemie Growth chart and I know sometimes it can take up to 2 months for preemies to catch up, but ugh...kinda nerve-wrecking thinking about whether they're eating enough, gaining enough, etc. 

We also have their next NICU follow up appointment next Monday. Excited about that one too. They get to be seen and evaluated by a whole slew of docs that check EVERYTHING! OT, PT, vision, hearing, speech, etc. 

Welp, Spring Break for me this week -hubby is next week. Imma call in sick next Mon and Tues so we can at least spend Good Friday through Tues together. Might take babies to Shedd Aquarium and Museum of Science & Industry. Teachers get in free, so it'll be a cool little (free) trip out n about. We live 5 minutes from both, so no gas or parking either. :)


----------



## MightyMom

Good luck menb! I love doctor's checkups. It's so reassuring to hear that hearing, vision, etc. etc. etc. is all just fine. :) I'm sure your LOs are doing great! Don't worry about them being small. DD has a friend who was born small (not a preemie) and just kind of stayed that way. They were really able to stretch on the baby clothes, she was still wearing 12 month clothes at 2 years! Not fair because there is some REALLY cute stuff and she always looks so adorable in pictures. Plus diapers get more expensive as they get bigger too. There's always a silver lining if they take the extra two months to get bigger. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Mighty- I am sorry about the photo shoot and the ultrasound and about DH leaving. You had a rough day! I really hope he makes it in time for the birth. And don't feel bad for complaining! You had plenty to complain about! I probably would have ate a ton of chocolate even if I didn't have any room ;)

Menb- I am glad the babies are doing well! Dr. appts are so reassuring! My friend's daughter was a micropremie (1lb 9oz at birth!) and she caught up completely by 2. My niece was 3lb 12oz at birth and is still very small, but I think she is going to be a petite child. She is 18 months old and just now started wearing 12 month clothes (to contrast little guy is over a year younger than her and I just bought him a 12 month polo for Easter!). Other than being tiny she is completely healthy.


----------



## television

Hey Belle seems to be doing fine thank you. 

Mightmom your not alone you have us:hugs:. You will do great and things will work out in the end im sure:thumbup:


----------



## menb

Hey ladies!
How's everyone doing? Just checking in...have a great day! :)


----------



## baby_bray

Good day so far! 
Over the last few days, I think Abby's been having a growth spurt, she's been quite the little "boob-monster"! Both of us are doing great breastfeeding! We've been incredibly lucky!
Starting yesterday though, she's started really craving being held...she does not like being put down. And every time I seem to hold her, I think she just smells milk and roots around like crazy, even if she's just ate. I think she sucks more for comfort than anything...and she HATES the soothie pacifier, which is what the lactation consultant recommended for breastfed babies. We tried the swing just an hour or so ago....and it seems to be doing the trick! She's out like a light! <3


----------



## television

I find my little ladys like that I find she gets like that if she's tired and won't give in,or if she has wine


----------



## Twinkie210

Little guy got his first tooth yesterday! He is growing up so fast! 6 months old today!


----------



## MightyMom

Bray: DD really liked being held too. We just obliged her. Even DH wore the sling wrap, and he'd sit on my birthing ball bouncing with her in the sling playing video games. Cracked me up!

TV: Has wine?? LOL

Twinkie: Yay for the first tooth!! He's growing up. :)


----------



## television

MightyMom said:


> Bray: DD really liked being held too. We just obliged her. Even DH wore the sling wrap, and he'd sit on my birthing ball bouncing with her in the sling playing video games. Cracked me up!
> 
> TV: Has wine?? LOL
> 
> Twinkie: Yay for the first tooth!! He's growing up. :)

Woops lol I don't really give her wine meant wind stupid phone. Mmm wine I could do with some of that


----------



## Twinkie210

Hahaha, I figured you didn't mean wine :) My phone once autocorrected my niece's name Finley to Donkey- that was an embarassing text!


----------



## menb

Wine ! That was funny! :)

The twins have 2 bottom teeth so far. They haven't learned to bite me while nursing, so that's great! Did I tell you guys that the doc mentioned feeding them more solids now? I explained that we started solids and then they got so sick with those colds/bronchiolitis. I guess after they got over the colds, we got out of the food routine. :( Oops. I felt so bad/responsible. They slipped in weight percentiles. Head and length percentiles increased though. She wasnt WAY concerned, just mentioned the need to get up to 3x a day. K was 14.14 pounds, so 2 oz from 15 and B was 15.10, I think. What do you all typically do?


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Wine ! That was funny! :)
> 
> The twins have 2 bottom teeth so far. They haven't learned to bite me while nursing, so that's great! Did I tell you guys that the doc mentioned feeding them more solids now? I explained that we started solids and then they got so sick with those colds/bronchiolitis. I guess after they got over the colds, we got out of the food routine. :( Oops. I felt so bad/responsible. They slipped in weight percentiles. Head and length percentiles increased though. She wasnt WAY concerned, just mentioned the need to get up to 3x a day. K was 14.14 pounds, so 2 oz from 15 and B was 15.10, I think. What do you all typically do?

As for solids, I feed Olivia four times a day. Twice baby food and twice oatmeal cereal. She also takes six five ounce bottles. Every feeding she eats then drinks. The only time she gets just a bottle is early in the morning and her last bottle at night. She also snacks on Gerber Puff, yougurt, Cherrios, and toast during the day. 

She still has one tooth. Hope she gets more soon so she can try more foods. She will be nine months this coming week. She goes for shots next Monday. Looking forward to seeing how much she has grown, but hate to see her cry from the shots. She is now saying Mom, Dad, and ut oh really clear now. She has no desire to crawl. She lays on her back and pushes with her heels or rolls to get where she wants. She is starting to stand on her own so she will probably walk before she crawls.


----------



## BERDC99

0


----------



## menb

Wow, Berdc! You are a food-feeding rock star! I am SO behind! Dang it, I really messed up, eh? Anyway to fix this and get them back on track with solids? How much food should we try? I thought you do milk first, then just offer 'some' solids? If we do solids first, is there an amount we should start with? Will they still want their bottles? Bernard David takes 6oz and Kaylani is at about 5 1/2oz. Yikes!!! Help y'all...first time Mom (clearly). :(


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> Wow, Berdc! You are a food-feeding rock star! I am SO behind! Dang it, I really messed up, eh? Anyway to fix this and get them back on track with solids? How much food should we try? I thought you do milk first, then just offer 'some' solids? If we do solids first, is there an amount we should start with? Will they still want their bottles? Bernard David takes 6oz and Kaylani is at about 5 1/2oz. Yikes!!! Help y'all...first time Mom (clearly). :(

I would start them on stage one baby food. It is kinda runny so I would add a tablespoon of oatmeal cereal to thicken it a little. You won't see much of a change with that amout, but it will help with introducing the cereal. I would maybe split a jar between them each feeding and work their way up to a jar a piece. I do the food first then the bottle cause Olivia usually naps after her feedings, and once she is full and stops drinking her bottle she goes right to sleep. They will still drink the bottles. Olivia drinks almost every drop after eating food. It also helps with washing the food down. She also drinks from a sippy cup while eating. She loves ice water! Do they usually fuss when their milk is gone? If so it maybe cause they are still hungry. I would say once they are up to a jar a piece three times a day move them up to stage two. Olivia is now on stage two and a half which has texture to it. 

When I give her oatmeal I mix it with formula or juice. Remember when introducing food give them the same food for three days to watch for food allergies. If they have a reaction you will know what food did it. Also, I only give her fruit every once in a while. It is sweet and makes them not want vegtables. Bananas, apples, carrots will make their poop hard so I avoid them.


----------



## Twinkie210

Menb- you didn't mess up :) it takes getting into a routine to get the hang of solids! I do things a little differently than berdc, but remember you have to find what works best for your babies and your schedule ;) Little guy gets 3 meals a day (breakfast, lunch and dinner, and two "extra bottles). He gets up and drinks a bottle between 5am and 6am (I offer him 8oz bottles, but he usually drinks somewhere between 5-7oz each, but he occasionally will drink the 8, so it was easier just to make them all the same). Then during the week we drop him off at my Mom's (who babysits for us) and he eats breakfast there between 8am and 9am (he eats half a size two fruit and some cereal- I don't measure the amount any more, but about equal parts fruit and cereal). He eats lunch between 12 and 1pm (we give him food,about a size 2 tub- but half fruit and half veggie, then bottle). He will drink a bottle between 4pm and 5pm before I get home, then he eats dinner with us (the rest of the fruit and veggie from lunch or the rest of the one from the night before if I don't bring home the food from my Mom's). Then a bottle around 8pm or 9pm before bed. He gets food then bottle at breakfast and lunch, but a bottle then food at dinner, only because that is how our schedule works best. He has cut back on the amount of milk/formula he drinks, but it is still around 28-32oz a day. He also will eat a few baby snacks (gerber little crunchies, yogurt melts, or puffs) and he will try bites of our food when we have something he can chew (potatoes, soft carrots, soup, etc). We give him a sippy cup occasionally, but he really hasn't mastered drinking from one yet. What I have found works best:

-start introducing slowly (a few tablespoons might be all they will eat at first, but they will increase amounts faster than you think ;))

-I never had a problem with him preferring fruit to veggies, but try veggies first if you are worried

-put the food in a bowl if you aren't going to give them the whole jar in one day (bacteria from their mouth can be transferred to the food from the spoon, same concept as not saving bottles)

-If there is a particular food they don't like, dip the end of the spoon in a food they do like so they taste that one first (OK so we are tricking them, but hey whatever works sometimes!)

-I really like the gerber little crunchies and the yogurt melts to introduce self feeding because they "melt" faster than the puffed rice snacks. Little guy is just getting the hang of chewing so he still needs things that melt easily.

-remember babies/toddlers learn from their parents, so if you only offer them the same food over and ove again, that is what they will want to eat when they are older. I always offer my kids variety from an early age. Once they have had all the different kinds of baby food and you are sure they don't have allergies, it is not a bad idea to get them used to different textures/tastes from other foods. *disclaimer* I am a relaxed parent and our pediatrician is very "old school" so I had no problem offering stuff to little man when I feld he was ready. I have a friend who will NOT offer her daughter anything before she gets it OK'd by a Dr. Her daughter is 3 months older than little man and doesn't get a sippy cup and has never even had a taste of table food! It seems crazy to me, but to each their own!


----------



## menb

So, we had our NICU Follow-Up appointments on Monday. All was GREAT (except the weight, of course). They were also concerned about their lack of significant weight gain. They also said not to panic, but just get started on the solids. 

We use organic food, so we started them on Ella's Kitchen Stage 1 fruits and veggies. We didn't pay attention to the 'one at a time' rule cuz we had homeopathic allergy tests done. We know what they're allergic to, so...
We also use our Baby Bullet to make their food now. 

Thanks for the scheduling & how much food/milk tips. We've started upping the solids this week, so hopefully after a while we will see a difference. :shrug: We'll see...


----------



## Twinkie210

That is neat that you had an allergy test so you know already :) Good luck with the solids. Little guy is a huge fan of solids! He tried some french toast casserole on Easter and liked it. He also likes vanilla yogurt. I haven't found a baby food that he refuses to eat. The only problem I have is that he doesn't want to drink his bottles all the time. He wants to eat all baby food! My oldest isn't too picky of an eater (although I think he is pickier at 9 than he was at 4 or 5 :)) So I am hoping his brother follows suit!


----------



## BERDC99

menb said:


> So, we had our NICU Follow-Up appointments on Monday. All was GREAT (except the weight, of course). They were also concerned about their lack of significant weight gain. They also said not to panic, but just get started on the solids.
> 
> We use organic food, so we started them on Ella's Kitchen Stage 1 fruits and veggies. We didn't pay attention to the 'one at a time' rule cuz we had homeopathic allergy tests done. We know what they're allergic to, so...
> We also use our Baby Bullet to make their food now.
> 
> Thanks for the scheduling & how much food/milk tips. We've started upping the solids this week, so hopefully after a while we will see a difference. :shrug: We'll see...

We use our baby bullet alot for Olivia. She gets to try so many differnt foods using it.


----------



## BERDC99

Sure is quite on her since all the babies have been born?

How is everyone? What did you guys think of the Walking Dead finally? Opinions on season 4? 

Olivia turned nine months today.....time is flying by. We have her 9 month checkup/shots on Monday.


----------



## moter98

Hope everyone is doing well. Life sure got busy with a toddler and newborn! Feel like I can finally come up for air now. Kash has adjusted to life and lets me put him down now. He loves looking in his mirror and swatting at toys. Aden loves his little brother and is my little helper....though his "helping" causes me more work he means well and its really cute that he wants to help with the baby.


----------



## menb

Yeah, Berdc-- I was thinking the same thing. I guess I did that at first too (not having a moment to check in online. Well, at first, I read while pumping, but then it sure did get busy. 

Hope all those babies are doing well. 

Colta, how's the family? 

Anyone else ready for the weather to make up its mind? Geesh! :)

Have a great Monday, ladies!


----------



## Twinkie210

I know! I think I forgot how busy I was when Logan was a baby (I have no idea how I survived full time school, part time work, and a newborn!). I figured #2 would be a cake walk, but I still don't have enough hours in the day LOL. 

Little guy was eating green beans and macaroni last night for dinner. He loves eating table food. I can't believe how fast he is growing. One of my friends on FB just had a baby shower. Looking at all the "girly" things really made the baby fever kick in ;) Almost.


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh, Colton isn't even here yet and there's not enough hours in the day! How on earth will I do this once he gets here??


----------



## colta

menb said:


> Yeah, Berdc-- I was thinking the same thing. I guess I did that at first too (not having a moment to check in online. Well, at first, I read while pumping, but then it sure did get busy.
> 
> Hope all those babies are doing well.
> 
> Colta, how's the family?
> 
> Anyone else ready for the weather to make up its mind? Geesh! :)
> 
> Have a great Monday, ladies!

Hey all... didn't read back, but from what I've seen you've all been having a great time with the babies!
Just thought I'd pop in and say hi... I know I've been kind of a recluse, but there's just been too much going on in life and in my head that I needed some time away. 
Anywho, news for me... my province has decided to start funding certain fertility treatments next April and we're changing our healthcare plan to afford some more treatments and seeing a new physician for a second opinion... ...because.... 

This time next year we will be pushing forward with adoption AND TTC! So yay!! 
DH and I, after a long bit of soul searching and conversation feel that we're not ready to give up, that maybe the doc was wrong... we managed to conceive before and we will again. Maybe my endo wasn't as bad as she thought?? Who knows? I've been on birth control and things have never been better... so I'm hoping that coupled with her removing some endo tissue and the reducing affects BC can have on endo... we may get lucky next year! :thumbup:
In other news... I've lost a grand total of 18lbs on my road to lose 100lbs. DH is also working out/eating healthy and has lost 12lbs. We're hoping that being in better health with also up our chances. 
In other, other new... lol... I badly injured my upper back during my past clinical and was forced to leave the nursing program. The coordinator felt I would be too much of a liability (I'm having trouble with re-injuring it all the time)... but I'm not that heart broken. To be honest, I've come to really dislike it... the politics, how little nurses are cared for (especially when injured), the sheer lack of appropriate or safe working conditions... etc. So I'm not entirely sure what I'm going to do... I'm hoping to find an office job for the moment and may move on to social work. 

Anyway, sorry for the novel... just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone. Loving the baby pics of facebook btw!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh wow Colta! So much good news!

If you and DH are not done trying then getting another opinion and exploring fertility treatments is a great idea! So many women who have endo are able to conceive and medical treatment have come so far recently! And pushing forward with adoption may help provide some much needed distractions during your TTC.

Sorry about your back! I see your posts on FB, but I had no idea it was so serious! If your heart wasn't in it, then your injury may be a blessing in disquise ;) What about being a physician Assistent or working in a Dr. office? If you like working with people this may be a great way to avoid the "politics" of nursing, but still working in the healthcare field. Social Work is a great field too!


----------



## moter98

Colta, happy to hear fertility treatments will be an option in near future. You know what they say, you adopt and that's when you get pregnant and end up with two! So excited to see what the future holds. Congrats on your weight loss, it takes a lot of hard work and dedication to lose weight so good job.  hope that your injury gets better and you find a field you enjoy that doesn't put so much strain on the body


----------



## moter98

How are everyone's babies? I feel like I've missed so much. I've not gone and read back yet. I have seen pics on fb though. So fun to see them growing


----------



## MightyMom

So excited for you Colta! My friend adopted and ended up getting pregnant while closing the paperwork. She's now got two babies only months apart. :) Congratulations on your weight loss (and your DH's weight loss too!). I know how hard it is to just lose 5lbs, 18lbs is HUGE progress! I had seen that you injured your back, that's no good. And I can't believe that they cut you from the program for that! It seems discriminatory. But if you were not happy with it anyway then maybe it was a happy accident, like the only way you would have quit. I hope you do find something more suitable. I'm cheering you on!

I'm 36 weeks today. Why is the third tri moving so SLOW? But fast. Too fast. But also too slow. I want him here NOW. But I am completely unready for a new baby! I cannot imagine how I am going to do this by myself. I know I'll figure it out but I feel like I need some time to prepare and set everything up to get organized. I'm just not there yet.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mighty- I know what you mean on the third tri! You feel like you have been pregnant forever, but then at the same time you know you will be bringing home a new helpless little person soon! I hope you can get very organized and have everything ready for Colton, so your transition to a Mom of two goes smoothly (or at least as smoothly as possible!)


----------



## baby_bray

Colta- So happy to hear you and hubby talked Colta, and you have decided to stay in the TTC business! I hope things on both ends go well, TTC and adoption!!!
Sorry to hear that nursing didn't work out, but hope you find something that truly makes you *happy* (and doesn't injure you any more!)!

Mighty- It's so weird how the whole pregnancy experience felt like the blink of an eye and an eternity at the same time! Getting close though!

AFM- Abby doing great! She's *finally* back up to birthweight! I have to go back Friday to make sure we're still on the right track and we don't stall out again. She is definitely a cuddly baby,...which is great...and has its downsides. She is nearly impossible to put down. Swing, bouncer, mat, floor, bed, doesn't matter....she could be knocked out and I can set her down as gently, quietly, and carefully as I can, and it'll be maybe 3 minutes later....*SCREAMING*. As soon as she's picked up she's pretty much fine, worst case scenario just walk around the house once and by then she's good. 
I can deal with the crying and everything just fine. Honestly, growing up the oldest of 4, it doesn't even phase me. But there are some things that I just can't get done!! And DH is finally back to work so it's just me...:(
I'm trying to up my milk supply by breastfeeding on both sides, giving her a little BM by bottle (literally 10-15mLs) and then pumping...and I can't pump if I can't put her down! And I can't keep giving her small BM bottles if I don't have any to give her! What a vicious cycle!


----------



## BERDC99

Olivia is doing great! She now weighs 17p 6o and is 28 inches long. Not bad considering where she started. She is moving all over the place in her walker, reaching for anything she sees, and is very vocal nowadays. She just loves this weather and getting to play outside. Like all babies, she HATES touching grass. 

AFM.......I am still unemployed! Going on three months now, and it is getting pretty depressing. I have had some interviews, but it is really competitive right now in the job market. I am tired of hearing you are over/under qualified. I just want a job! Hopefully something will come out of my interview tomorrow or the one on Monday. I have been working on trying to get some of the weight I gained with Olivia. I have always struggled with my weight, and this time off during cold weather did not help any. I hope to one day be back or close to the size I was when I met my husband. It is just so hard to fit me time in during the evenings but I have done good these past two weeks. I envy you girls that can put your jeans back on after having a baby. 

Hope all is well with you guys and the babies!


----------



## moter98

Berdc sounds like Olivia is doing great!

Hope you get the job. 
Getting body back after baby is hard, but you can do it! Just remember it takes time. I'm nowhere near getting into jeans either.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. I know I have been Mia for awhile. Been ridiculously busy. Ready for show season to be over. I have been stalking just never have time to sit and type. Anywho... Finn is fabulous. Growing like a weed. Last visit he was 14lb8 oz but that was a month ago so I am guessing he is in the 16-17lb range. Also graduated into 6-9mo clothes. He still sleeps a lot but is starting to wake for longer periods. Maybe he's up for 6hrs a day. He's asleep now. He has a very rigid schedule and gets super mad if we deviate. Still drinking tons. Only hiccup is he crystal from 730-9 every night. We call it the witching hour. Turns out he is intolerant to soy as well as lactose. We had to switch to similac sensitive. It's for babies with lactose issues but still has some lactose so by 730 his gas is pretty bad. On the other hand he is pooping normally on it. Overall not bad because at 9he crashes and doesn't wake till 5am. Occasionally he wants a diaper change or his pacifier at 3am. He's an easy baby. Dd qualified for regionals which will be may 9&10 she has been doing so well and ds was in his first show last weekend. Love seeing all the pics on fb. 

Colta... So excited you aren't giving up. We are going to ttc in dec so maybe we will be pregnant together.

Mighty... Not long now. Any signs of labor?


----------



## mailcmm

Ok caught up some.

Berdc... Walking dead was amazing. So excited for next season. Can't believe the governor killed all his own peeps. He is psychotic. Glad Rick is getting back to normal. Do you watch game of thrones?

Menb... Good luck with the solids. Finn will be starting them soon. He drinks far too much. I am going to make all his food. Just ordered a spice grinder so I can make rice/oatmeal cereal. Can't wait to feed him. Hopefully he will wake up long enough. Lol

Mighty... Will hubby make it back for the birth? Hate the thought of you being alone. Timing really sucked with his job.


----------



## MightyMom

AAAAAAAHHHHH!!! SPOILER ALERT LADY!! I haven't seen the Finale yet! Dang. I was waiting for DH to get here and we are going to watch it together.

As long as Colton is nearly on time, DH should be back for the birth. It would SUPER suck if he isn't here so I am doing everything I can to make sure I don't induce myself with working too hard or lifting heavy things and such. But there's only so much I can do, right?


----------



## baby_bray

Oh! I *love* Game Of Thrones! Thankfully I got DH into it last year (I did have to make him watch the first episode twice to really catch his attention though). He was so funny though, he asked me one night if we had anymore episodes of "That Porno Show" and my eyes got huge, I was like....I dunno what shows you have been watching...until he said something about dragons and Khaleesi LOL. What a goon...

Got an apt tomorrow at 11 for Abby to make sure she's still gaining as she should. Today she was a doll and spent a good 2 hours probably in her swing, you know, right after I got done saying how much she hates it and I can never put her down...of course. About half the time she was in it she was wide awake even! She can't make up her mind


----------



## mailcmm

Crank that baby all the way up. Lol all my kids loved the swing.... On high speed. If her heads rocking you got it right. I read all the game of thrones books. If you can't wait in between seasons I suggest some light (900pages each) reading. 

Mighty.... I am so sorry. Didn't know you were still waiting to see it. Don't worry you will still be shocked I promise. I really didn't give away much I promise. Glad hubby will be home if Colton behaves and waits. Keep that little guy in there!


----------



## television

Hi everyone, hope everyone's good? I do keep checking but just don't get time to write. Annabelle is doing well eating great and also sleeping amazing at night so far. Got hospital in just over a week for another blood test. Had 6 week check doctor was very happy with her. I miss being in the 3 tri I don't know I belong anymore on here, where do you recommend I go for info and chats?


----------



## colta

mailcmm said:


> Colta... So excited you aren't giving up. We are going to ttc in dec so maybe we will be pregnant together.

That's a happy thought, hopefully that'll be the case!


----------



## colta

Hey all.... so interesting development. DH and I have discussed possibly finishing my birth control this month and move onto NTNP until possibly August. 
This is a fun new thing and I'm really excited, just hoping that I can keep my cool and act calm. I don't want to get all obsessed and crazy again, so I'm just going to play this cool and see where things go. :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

Bray: glad that Abby is doing so well! My DD never liked being put down either, but she always fell asleep in the car and didn't mind the swing. Do you have a good baby carrier? We managed to get much more done once we had a sling wrap. I'd wear her and do chores like the dishes or vacuum.

television: I know there are parenting/mom forums on here. I've participated in some of them, they seem nice. Maybe once we've all popped we can start a thread in the mom section?

Colta: Yay for NTNP! That's how we conceived this LO. Just make a list of obsessive behaviors that are banned. For me, I self-imposed not to temp, chart when we BDed, or POAS until I was VERY late. I also told myself not to lay there after BDing and think about whether or not that just got me pregnant. I tried to go back to BDing for BDing sake and just having fun with it. Must have worked, because I have no idea what day I ovulated or when we BDed or anything! I just realized AF hadn't come in over a month (and I'm like a clock that way) and waited another week before POAS. I really hope this is the start of something exciting for you two!


----------



## MightyMom

Oh I forgot to update me! Well, nothing really to update here. Still pregnant, LOL. Been having LOTS of BH contractions and period-like cramping down below. Also if I'm on my feet too much I have lots of pressure "down there" and it hurts. I have so much I want to get done before he gets here, and I have a hard time asking for help. But I'm asking for it more and more because I just can't get things done alone. I still have to set up my sewing machine to sew my hospital gown! Ugh. But that room is full of boxes I need to unpack and put away. Still. LOL We moved in in January. I'm such a procrastinator. ;) I have a friend coming over today to help unpack and set up the kitchen. I can't wait! I need so much help in there. I don't think I organized it very well.


----------



## mailcmm

Hi all. Not much new here.

Tv... I figure we can all keep our thread going. Maybe a moderator can move it to an appropriate place. So much history here would hate to start something new. We also have the private fb page that mighty created. I am all for that as fb is so much easier to post to while busy. 

I for one really don't want to lose touch. So lets all try to think about what would work best for us all. I vote for the fb page. Or just continuing on here. What say the rest of you?

Colta... I am so glad you aren't giving up. I just know you will get your little one. Hate that you have to try so freaking hard though. Hang in there. We are still with you. 

Mighty... Wish I was closer as I love unpacking and setting up house. Lol maybe it's because I have moved so much in my life. That being said I refuse to let my dad knock down my house and build me a new one because I don't want to pack. Lol who turns down a brand new free house??? Yup this girl.


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Hi all. Not much new here.
> 
> Tv... I figure we can all keep our thread going. Maybe a moderator can move it to an appropriate place. So much history here would hate to start something new. We also have the private fb page that mighty created. I am all for that as fb is so much easier to post to while busy.
> 
> I for one really don't want to lose touch. So lets all try to think about what would work best for us all. I vote for the fb page. Or just continuing on here. What say the rest of you?
> 
> Colta... I am so glad you aren't giving up. I just know you will get your little one. Hate that you have to try so freaking hard though. Hang in there. We are still with you.
> 
> Mighty... Wish I was closer as I love unpacking and setting up house. Lol maybe it's because I have moved so much in my life. X being said I refuse to let my dad knock down my house and build me a new one because I don't want to pack. Lol who turns down a brand new free house??? Yup this girl.

I don't want to ever leave this thread we've all been through so much together and having a little ones is just the start! I just meant you know there's the 3rd trimester thread, well where do you go after that? And


----------



## television

mailcmm said:


> Hi all. Not much new here.
> 
> Tv... I figure we can all keep our thread going. Maybe a moderator can move it to an appropriate place. So much history here would hate to start something new. We also have the private fb page that mighty created. I am all for that as fb is so much easier to post to while busy.
> 
> I for one really don't want to lose touch. So lets all try to think about what would work best for us all. I vote for the fb page. Or just continuing on here. What say the rest of you?
> 
> Colta... I am so glad you aren't giving up. I just know you will get your little one. Hate that you have to try so freaking hard though. Hang in there. We are still with you.
> 
> Mighty... Wish I was closer as I love unpacking and setting up house. Lol maybe it's because I have moved so much in my life. X being said I refuse to let my dad knock down my house and build me a new one because I don't want to pack. Lol who turns down a brand new free house??? Yup this girl.

I don't want to ever leave this thread we've all been through so much together and having a little ones is just the start! I just meant you know there's the 3rd trimester thread, well where do you go after that? And we can't go nowhere we still have colta to her little one which will happen!!


----------



## Twinkie210

TV, there is a section called "Baby Club" I think where you can talk about topics to do with babies up to a year, then I think there is a Toddler forum after that. I look through there occasionally when I have time.


----------



## MightyMom

Colton Jacob was born this morning at 8:36am weighing 8lb 14oz and 21.5in long. Enjoying baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Will give a proper update later. Thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## BERDC99

MightyMom said:


> Colton Jacob was born this morning at 8:36am weighing 8lb 14oz and 21.5in long. Enjoying baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Will give a proper update later. Thanks for all the support ladies!

Congratulations!


----------



## menb

Congrats, Mighty!! Good job Mama...


----------

